# Word Association Game



## GB

This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.

Here we go...

Food


----------



## Barbara L

Food

cook


 Barbara


----------



## GB

Chef             .


----------



## urmaniac13

Chef >>>> Kitchen


----------



## Alix

Kitchen


Aid


----------



## jkath

Aid>>>>>Band


----------



## middie

band... music


----------



## jkath

music>>>classical


----------



## middie

classical... bach


----------



## texasgirl

bach..........baseball :O)


----------



## middie

baseball... summer


----------



## jkath

summer>>>>>>>>vacation


----------



## urmaniac13

Vacation --- Go Go's


----------



## middie

Go Go's... gone


----------



## urmaniac13

Rhett Butler... (with the wind)


----------



## mudbug

which of you Tarleton twins wants to go get my dessert?


----------



## pdswife

Rhett Buttler... Scarlett


----------



## mudbug

fiddle-dee-dee


----------



## middie

fiddle... country music


----------



## mudbug

Vassar Clements


----------



## GB

Vassar Clements...Clementine


----------



## middie

clementine... juicy


----------



## Barbara L

juicy

fruit

 Barbara


----------



## GB

fruit

banana


----------



## Piccolina

Banana = tropical island


----------



## GB

tropical island

sun tan lotion


----------



## urmaniac13

Coppertone Dog (the one who is biting the bikini of a little girl )


----------



## Piccolina

Coppertone Dog = sand castle


----------



## jkath

sand

seashell


----------



## Piccolina

Sea shell = a plate full of scallops


----------



## Alix

plate full of scallops



bacon


----------



## GB

bacon

yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Piccolina

GB said:
			
		

> bacon
> 
> yummmmmmmmmmmm


  

Yummmmmmmmmmmm = ice cream cake


----------



## middie

ice cream cake... fudge crunchies


----------



## Alix

fudge crunchies


lard butt


----------



## Piccolina

Fudge crunchies = "the works" brownies


----------



## urmaniac13

Lard butt>>>> Stand By Me (well it was not exactlly butt, Lard + 3 letter word starting with A...., at the pie eating contest)

Brownie>>>> Willow (those tiny little guys)

Stand By Me, Willow putting two and two together....

*Film*


----------



## Piccolina

Film = popcorn


----------



## cara

*huh* that was time for this thread... always wondered why you havent had it before - you find it in every forum board in germany ;o)

Okay.. back to topc:

farm


----------



## GB

farm

animal


----------



## Piccolina

animal = kitten


----------



## cara

mouse.....


----------



## Piccolina

Mouse = clock


----------



## pdswife

clock-tic-toc


----------



## GB

tic-toc

Tick Tack Toe


----------



## pdswife

tick tack to-
grid


----------



## Piccolina

tick tack to-grid = lunch hour


----------



## cara

eating


----------



## Piccolina

Eating = diet


----------



## cara

low calories


----------



## texasgirl

lose weight


----------



## cara

buying new clothes


----------



## GB

Clothes

Women


----------



## pdswife

women- men


----------



## mudbug

Mars - Venus


----------



## pdswife

Venus- Pluto


----------



## mudbug

Disney - Mickey Mouse


----------



## pdswife

Mickey- Minnie


----------



## mudbug

Minnie Driver


----------



## pdswife

Driver- sports car


----------



## mudbug

Carnations


----------



## pdswife

( how'd ya get that from sports car??  lol)

Carnations- flowers


----------



## mudbug

car-

flowers - flours


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh


flours-butters


----------



## mudbug

Butternut uniforms of the Confederacy


----------



## pdswife

Confederacy- wartime


----------



## mudbug

Life During Wartime - the Talking Heads


----------



## pdswife

The talking heads -  I've never heard anything by them


----------



## mudbug

tsk, tsk, Trish - where were you during the 80's???!!!


----------



## pdswife

I can't remember.....


----------



## mudbug

No, that was the 60s, hon.  (You probably were in kindergarten then, LOL).


----------



## GB

60's

Grateful Dead


----------



## pdswife

Greatful Dead-  no.. greatful to be alive ( is it ok to put more than one word?)


----------



## GB

Yeah more than one word is OK as long as it makes sense  

Alive

Kickin


----------



## jkath

kickin

chicken


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken = back yard bbq


----------



## chefgirlardee

backyard bbq

bbq sauce


----------



## GB

back yard bbq

beer


----------



## pdswife

beer- hangover


----------



## GB

hangover

college


----------



## pdswife

college-  dormroom


----------



## ronjohn55

dorm = beer! 

John


----------



## GB

beer

ronjohn


----------



## Alix

beer


belly


----------



## ronjohn55

Belly - Buster

John


----------



## Alix

Buster



Jam


----------



## GB

Jam

music


----------



## pdswife

Music-John Denver


----------



## Alix

John Denver


Omelette


----------



## kadesma

omelette

eggs


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

eggs- Benedict


----------



## jkath

(fav breakfast!)
Benedict.....
Arnold


----------



## GB

Arnold

Happy Days


----------



## jkath

That's what I was thinking!

Richie


----------



## pdswife

Richie- Gentle Ben  

( did you know Richie's brother was the little boy in it?)


----------



## jkath

Ben

Clock (think London)


----------



## urmaniac13

Clock

Grandfather


----------



## Antonio

Grandfather = bedtime stories


----------



## Piccolina

Bedtime stories = fairy tales


----------



## urmaniac13

Fairy Tales >>>> Prince Charming

(Jessica, tell your prince charming to participate in here more often!! )


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Fairy Tales >>>> Prince Charming
> 
> (Jessica, tell your prince charming to participate in here more often!! )


  Lol, he logged on before me today I see - I will, but I think he's much like your knight in shinning armour, always a very busy boy 

Prince Charming = love letters


----------



## urmaniac13

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Lol, he logged on before me today I see - I will, but I think he's much like your knight in shinning armour, always a very busy boy
> 
> Prince Charming = love letters


 
Knight in shining armour, that sounds even better I agree...    
(and don't hog the computer so much so your gallant knight can post once in a while too lololol!!)

Love letters >>> Cyrano de Bergerac


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Knight in shining armour, that sounds even better I agree...
> (and don't hog the computer so much so your gallant knight can post once in a while too lololol!!)


 Lol, I think you're the 1st person to ever say that I hog our computer, it's usually the other way around!  I usually just get it when my sweetie isn't home  I do totally agree though, he should come hang out with us more! (I'll see what I can do about that.)

Cyrano de Bergerac = romantic poet


----------



## urmaniac13

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Lol, I think you're the 1st person to ever say that I hog our computer, it's usually the other way around!  I usually just get it when my sweetie isn't home  I do totally agree though, he should come hang out with us more! (I'll see what I can do about that.)
> 
> Cyrano de Bergerac = romantic poet


 
I was just kidding Jessica   I am the same way with Cris   Maybe when he is home you guys can come here together 

Romantic poet >>> John Keats (my favourite poet!!)


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I was just kidding Jessica   I am the same way with Cris   Maybe when he is home you guys can come here together
> 
> Romantic poet >>> John Keats (my favourite poet!!)


No worries my dear, I totally knew that you were kidding  

John Keats = tragic life


----------



## urmaniac13

Tragic life >>> Elephant Man


----------



## ronjohn55

Elephant Man - BareNaked Ladies (If I had a million dollars...)

John


----------



## GB

BareNaked Ladies

Nude Beach


----------



## Piccolina

GB said:
			
		

> BareNaked Ladies
> 
> Nude Beach


 

Nude beach = Vancouver (there's a famous one there)


----------



## GB

Vancouver

North


----------



## Piccolina

North = compass


----------



## GB

compass

hiking


----------



## Piccolina

Hiking = mountain goat


----------



## middie

mountain goats... climb


----------



## pdswife

climb- UP!


----------



## Piccolina

Up = morning time


----------



## middie

morning... dew


----------



## pdswife

Dew- Mountain Dew


----------



## middie

mountain... peaks


----------



## pdswife

Peaks-  peek a boo


----------



## middie

peek a boo... laughing baby


----------



## pdswife

laughing baby- giggles


----------



## Piccolina

Giggles = slumber party


----------



## middie

party... trouble


----------



## kadesma

slumber party = headache  


kadesma


----------



## middie

headache... men


----------



## pdswife

men- strong


----------



## middie

strong... winds


----------



## Alix

winds


war


----------



## pdswife

war-  death....


----------



## middie

stomach... empty


----------



## Piccolina

empty = wallet


----------



## pdswife

empty-gas tank


----------



## pdswife

opps... ya beat me to it.


Wallet-dollars


----------



## middie

dollars... non existent


----------



## Piccolina

dollars = Las Vegas


----------



## Piccolina

Oops, now I stepped on Middies toes - sorry 

non existent = mythical creatures


----------



## middie

vegas... desert


----------



## pdswife

Mythical creatures-the perfect man


----------



## middie

perfect... ha


----------



## pdswife

ha- lol......


----------



## middie

lol... games


----------



## pdswife

games- Monopoly


----------



## middie

monopoly... broke


----------



## pdswife

broke-super glue


----------



## middie

glue... stuck


----------



## pdswife

Stuck- Winnie the pooh bear


----------



## middie

winnie... eeyore


----------



## Piccolina

Pooh = piglet


----------



## pdswife

piglet=  pork roast.  Sorry little piglet!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> piglet=  pork roast.  Sorry little piglet!




Pork roast = apple sauce


----------



## pdswife

apple sauce- grandma


----------



## GB

peek a boo

baby


----------



## Piccolina

baby = photo albums


----------



## pdswife

photo albums- memories


----------



## Piccolina

Memories = childhood


----------



## pdswife

childhood= youth


----------



## Piccolina

youth = first love(s)


----------



## pdswife

first love- Puppy love


----------



## GB

Puppy love

middle school


----------



## jkath

middle school

braces!


----------



## pdswife

braces-polio


----------



## GB

polio

vaccine


----------



## pdswife

vaccine-- shot


----------



## mudbug

shot - hockey


----------



## chefgirlardee

hockey - puck


----------



## jkath

puck-shakespeare


----------



## GB

shakespeare

literature


----------



## jkath

literature

poet


----------



## GB

poet

beat


----------



## jkath

beat

rhythm


----------



## GB

rhythm

sticks


----------



## pdswife

sticks-fire


----------



## kimbaby

fire-wood......


----------



## GB

wood

building


----------



## pdswife

building-blocks


----------



## GB

blocks

family


----------



## jkath

family

reunion


----------



## pdswife

reunion= high school


----------



## kadesma

high school=learning


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

learnin=hillbilly


----------



## jkath

hillbilly

Beverly


----------



## Alix

Beverly



Sills


----------



## jkath

Sills

Window


----------



## Alix

Window


Rear


----------



## jkath

Rear

End


----------



## Alix

End



Time


----------



## jkath

Time

Boy George (sorry!)


----------



## Alix

Boy George



Karma


----------



## chefgirlardee

Karma - Alicia Keys


----------



## pdswife

keys-locks


----------



## middie

locks... frozen


----------



## pdswife

frozen= colder


----------



## middie

colder... ice


----------



## pdswife

ice-ice cream


----------



## TXguy

preferrably natural vanilla-bean ice cream


----------



## GB

vanilla

Chocolate


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate-kisses


----------



## middie

kisses... my son


----------



## pdswife

my son=  dinner


----------



## jkath

dinner

pasta


----------



## GB

pasta

sauce


----------



## jkath

sauce

bechamel


----------



## GB

bechamel

white


----------



## jkath

white

snow


----------



## GB

snow

ski                          .


----------



## jkath

ski

lodge


----------



## GB

lodge

cast iron


----------



## pdswife

cast iron-  Heavy


----------



## GB

Heavy

brother (no my brother is not heavy, it just makes me think of that song  )


----------



## kimbaby

brother

sister


----------



## middie

sister... brat


----------



## GB

brat

bratwurst


----------



## pdswife

bratwurst- worst


----------



## middie

bratwurts... oktoberfest


----------



## pdswife

Oktoberfest- BIL (he goes every year)


----------



## kimbaby

Bil-man....


----------



## pdswife

Man=  Love.....


----------



## GB

Love

family


----------



## pdswife

family-babies


----------



## GB

babies

fun


----------



## pdswife

fun-cooking..


----------



## kimbaby

cooking-eating


----------



## pdswife

eating=yummmy!


----------



## kimbaby

yummy-chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate- silk


----------



## kimbaby

silk-sheets


----------



## pdswife

sheets- bedtime


----------



## chefgirlardee

bedtime - story


----------



## kadesma

Story=ghost


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ghost- BOO


----------



## jkath

Boo

Monsters Inc


----------



## Alix

Monsters Inc



Mikey


----------



## pdswife

Mikey-life cereal


----------



## SierraCook

cereal = cheerios


----------



## pdswife

Cheerios- England


----------



## kadesma

England=THE QUEEN 


kadesma


----------



## jkath

Queen

Mercury


----------



## kadesma

Mercury=Thermometer


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

thermometer- sickness


----------



## middie

sickness... vomit


----------



## kimbaby

vomit-yucky


----------



## middie

yucky... vegetables


----------



## kimbaby

vegatables-squash


----------



## Piccolina

Squash = autumn


----------



## middie

autumn... halloween


----------



## GB

halloween

candy


----------



## kimbaby

candy-diet


----------



## Piccolina

Diet = exercise


----------



## GB

exercise

sweat


----------



## middie

sweat... hot


----------



## GB

hot

summer


----------



## middie

summer... fun


----------



## GB

fun

happy


----------



## kimbaby

happy-
sunny


----------



## middie

sunny... bright


----------



## GB

bright

smart


----------



## Piccolina

Smart = teacher


----------



## GB

teacher

school


----------



## middie

school... distant memory


----------



## Piccolina

Distant memory = grade 1


----------



## GB

grade 1

recess


----------



## Alix

recess



snack


----------



## jkath

snack

carrots


----------



## GB

carrots

bunnies


----------



## jkath

bunnies

soft


----------



## middie

soft... baby


----------



## pdswife

baby-diapers


----------



## kimbaby

diapers-pampers


----------



## pdswife

Pampers- loves


----------



## middie

pampers... bubble bath


----------



## pdswife

bubble bath- lemon vanilla scents


----------



## middie

lemon... tart


----------



## pdswife

tart-sour...


----------



## Piccolina

Sour = sour patch kids candy


----------



## middie

kids... funny


----------



## pdswife

funny-jokes


----------



## kimbaby

jokes-laugh


----------



## pdswife

Laugh-giggle


----------



## kimbaby

giggle-tickle


----------



## pdswife

Tickle- touch


----------



## GB

tickle

Elmo


----------



## kimbaby

elmo-red...


----------



## pdswife

Red=tomatoes


----------



## kimbaby

tomatoes-vine


----------



## pdswife

Vine-grapes


----------



## kimbaby

grapes-wine


----------



## pdswife

wine- drink


----------



## kimbaby

drink-drunk


----------



## pdswife

drunk-hangover


----------



## GB

drunk

party


----------



## GB

pdswife said:
			
		

> drunk-hangover


Sorry Trish I keep stepping on your toes


----------



## pdswife

It's ok GB... I should slow down.... I need to get a life.  lol


----------



## kimbaby

hangover-alka seltzer


----------



## pdswife

alka seltzer- fizz fizz what a relief it is


----------



## kimbaby

fizz-cola....


----------



## pdswife

cola- diet pop


----------



## middie

pop... pop rocks


----------



## GB

pop rocks

Mikey (life cereal)


----------



## pdswife

Life cereal-the game of life


----------



## Piccolina

the game of life = pretend


----------



## pdswife

pretend-play house


----------



## GB

play house

play doctor


----------



## middie

play doctor... naughty


----------



## GB

naughty

coal


----------



## pdswife

coal- coal mines....


----------



## middie

mines... gems


----------



## pdswife

gems-  diamonds!


----------



## middie

diamonds... sparkly


----------



## jkath

sparkly

champagne


----------



## middie

champagne... new years eve


----------



## pdswife

New Years Eve= New beginnings


----------



## jkath

beginning

Genesis


----------



## pdswife

Genesis- creation


----------



## middie

genesis... phil collins


----------



## pdswife

Phil collins= music


----------



## middie

music... radio


----------



## pdswife

radio- KMPS country


----------



## jkath

radio - goo goo


----------



## middie

country... garth brooks


----------



## pdswife

Garth Brooks=Trisha Yearwood


----------



## middie

trisha... lucky


----------



## pdswife

( lol)

lucky= General Hospital


----------



## jkath

hospital

doctor


----------



## pdswife

doctor-bladder infection


----------



## middie

infections... no fun


----------



## pdswife

no fun=dentist!


----------



## middie

dentist... water pick


----------



## pdswife

Water pick= water park


----------



## middie

park... trees


----------



## pdswife

( I just love the way the subject bounces around.  I can never guess what the next person will say)


----------



## jkath

trees

birch


----------



## Barbara L

Birch

Simon

 Barbara

P.S.  I saw about 2 minutes of that movie once.  Was it any good?  Or were 2 minutes enough?


----------



## cara

Simon is a name..


----------



## Maidrite

(Name = Game)   
{Barbara's Favorite Game, I Dare you to ask her about it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   }
*I Double Dutch Dare You !!!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## cara

game = fun!


----------



## Piccolina

Fun = carnival


----------



## GB

carnival

cotton candy


----------



## pdswife

Cotton candy-

Fairgrounds


----------



## Piccolina

Fair grounds = farris wheel


----------



## pdswife

wheel-caveman


----------



## GB

caveman

fire


----------



## pdswife

Fire-jobless


----------



## middie

jobless... no money


----------



## GB

no money

college student


----------



## Antonio

college student = party!!


----------



## GB

Party

Music


----------



## kimbaby

music-guitar


----------



## pdswife

guitar= strings


----------



## texasgirl

strings+ orchestra


----------



## middie

orchestra... Transiberian lol


----------



## pdswife

Transiberian= Train ride


----------



## middie

Train... Choo Choo


----------



## pdswife

choo choo- chew chew


----------



## middie

chew... food


----------



## texasgirl

food= nutretion


----------



## middie

nutrition... vitamins


----------



## pdswife

vitamins= Health


----------



## kadesma

health=long life

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

long life= old age


----------



## jkath

old age

great stories


----------



## pdswife

Great stories- Burning Man Celebration


----------



## middie

celebration... wedding


----------



## Piccolina

Burning Man Celebration = nature


----------



## Piccolina

Sorry Middie, came in at the same time...


Wedding = flower girl


----------



## GB

flower girl

cute


----------



## middie

cute... babies


----------



## pdswife

Flower girl - throw up ( yep, there's a story with that one)


----------



## SierraCook

throw up = toilet


----------



## pdswife

Toilet= toilet paper


----------



## middie

toilet paper... stuck on shoe


----------



## Piccolina

Toilet paper = shopping list


----------



## pdswife

shopping list= oh heck what'd I forget to buy


----------



## GB

buy

shopping spree


----------



## Piccolina

shopping spree = fantasy


----------



## pdswife

shopping spree-  clothes


----------



## middie

clothes...always need them


----------



## pdswife

Middie.. we seem to be copy cats tonight  lol....


clothes-washing machine


----------



## middie

washing... chore 

( pds quit reading my thoughts darn it lol )


----------



## pdswife

chore-feeding the chickens


( I'll try but you have such good thoughts)


----------



## middie

chickens... chicken hawk from looney tunes


----------



## pdswife

Looney tunes-  my mother!


----------



## middie

mother ? try my aunt !! lol

mother... soft spoken


----------



## pdswife

soft spoken- the old library lady


( gotta go cook dinner... Have a great night middie. Thanks 
for entertaining me!)


----------



## middie

library... information

(goodnight and thank YOU pds)


----------



## Maidrite

Information = Highway .......................


----------



## wasabi

highway...............traffic


----------



## Maidrite

Traffic  = Lights  


Stop I Didn't tell You To GO !!!!!
Ok Pass GO and Collect $200.  
I always love it when a Plan comes together !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Lights = Broadway


----------



## GB

Broadway

NY


----------



## Piccolina

NY = Atlantic coast


----------



## GB

Atlantic coast

ocean


----------



## Piccolina

Ocean = mermaids


----------



## pdswife

Mermaids-tails


----------



## Piccolina

Tails = ponies


----------



## cara

horse coach


----------



## middie

coach ... football


----------



## texasgirl

football= Superbowl Sunday


----------



## middie

Superbowl... commercials


----------



## texasgirl

commercials= Budweiser!! )


----------



## middie

budweiser... horses


----------



## pdswife

Horses-rodeo


----------



## mudbug

rodeo - lariat


----------



## pdswife

Lariat=cowboy


----------



## mudbug

cowboy - yum


----------



## texasgirl

yum= jeans


----------



## kimbaby

jeans-boots


----------



## mudbug

boots = long skirts


----------



## kimbaby

long skirts-dancing


----------



## pdswife

dancing-waltz


----------



## Piccolina

Waltz = ballroom dancing


----------



## kimbaby

ballroom dancing-music


----------



## pdswife

Music-sing


----------



## Maidrite

*Sing = "MAIDRITE"  ....... *


----------



## wasabi

Maidrite........Smile


----------



## Maidrite

Smile   @ Wasabi


----------



## KAYLINDA

Wasabi....wiggles (the hula dancers)


----------



## jkath

wiggles

puppy


----------



## Barbara L

puppy -- love

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

love~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Valentines Day


----------



## Barbara L

Valentine's Day --  Sponge Bob

 Barbara

P.S. Ok, ok, I bought my class Sponge Bob Valentine's.  They are so cute--they come with a Gummy Krabby Patty!


----------



## Piccolina

Sponge Bob = underwater


----------



## Barbara L

underwater -- SCUBA

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

scuba=reefs


----------



## Barbara L

Reefs -- coral

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

CORAL = SHARP


----------



## Barbara L

sharp -- wit

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

wit-funny....


----------



## texasgirl

funny=jokes


----------



## SierraCook

jokes = comedian


----------



## texasgirl

comedian=Robin Williams


----------



## pdswife

williams- my friend LeeAnn


----------



## Barbara L

LeeAnn (Womack) -- Singer

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Singer=sewing


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sewing 

Needle


----------



## kadesma

needle-thread


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

thread-clothes


----------



## wasabi

clothes-comfortable


----------



## kadesma

comfortale-slippers


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

slippers- banana


----------



## wasabi

banana~pie


----------



## pdswife

pie=apple.........


----------



## kimbaby

Apple-teacher


----------



## GB

teacher

homework


----------



## urmaniac13

GB said:
			
		

> teacher
> 
> homework


 
Homework >>> Dog  (he ate my homework!!)


----------



## GB

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Homework >>> Dog  (he ate my homework!!)


LOL  

Dog

bark


----------



## urmaniac13

this picture Wasabi posted the other day


----------



## GB

LOL it looks like the dog on the right thinks the dog on the left has really bad breath 

picture

camera


----------



## urmaniac13

camera >>>> (what else!!?) GB


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> camera >>>> (what else!!?) GB


*Your to Funny Licia I was just going to put the very same thing! *

*GB=Father............ *


----------



## urmaniac13

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *Your to Funny Licia I was just going to put the very same thing! *
> 
> *GB=Father............ *


 
Great minds think alike, James!! 

Father >>> games (my dad always played games with me when he was home... )


----------



## cara

games..... Monopoly


----------



## kimbaby

monopoly-board walk


----------



## GB

board walk

beach


----------



## cara

beach at the OCEAN


----------



## GB

OCEAN

Waves


----------



## cara

surfen......


----------



## kimbaby

Surfing-board


----------



## kadesma

surfing-board-sharks

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sharks- OUCH


----------



## GB

OUCH

Band Aid


----------



## kadesma

bandaid

ointment


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ointment- medicine


----------



## GB

medicine

spoonful of sugar


----------



## pdswife

Spoonful of sugar- cuppa tea


----------



## GB

cuppa tea

England


----------



## pdswife

England-London


----------



## kimbaby

London-bridge


----------



## pdswife

bridge-dental work


----------



## kimbaby

dental work-novacaine


----------



## GB

novacaine

numb


----------



## pdswife

novacaine-pain medication


----------



## kimbaby

pain medication-asprin


----------



## GB

asprin

nurse


----------



## pdswife

nurse= helping


----------



## kimbaby

helping-hand


----------



## pdswife

hand -diamond ring


----------



## kimbaby

diamond ring-money


----------



## pdswife

money-save lots


----------



## kimbaby

save lots-spend more


----------



## pdswife

spend more( lol)


spend more=go broke


----------



## kimbaby

go broke-borrow


----------



## pdswife

borrow-cup of sugar


----------



## kimbaby

cup of sugar-angel food cake


----------



## cara

too much calories


----------



## pdswife

angel food cake-strawberry


----------



## kimbaby

strawberry-kool aide


----------



## pdswife

koolaide


Red


----------



## GB

spend more

my mom


----------



## pdswife

my mom... Oregon


----------



## kimbaby

my mom-love


----------



## pdswife

Love- hearts


----------



## kimbaby

hearts-valentines day


----------



## kadesma

hearts-desire


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

valentines day- Hubby bear


----------



## kimbaby

hubby bear-love


----------



## pdswife

Love

poetry


----------



## kimbaby

poetry-beautiful


----------



## GB

beautiful

my wife


----------



## pdswife

beautiful

in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:
			
		

> hearts-desire
> 
> 
> kadesma




opps... we skipped this one!  Sorry Kadesma we must have posted at the same time.

Desire- want


----------



## kimbaby

want-need......


----------



## pdswife

need- have to have


----------



## kimbaby

have to have-food


----------



## pdswife

Food- sushi ...


----------



## kimbaby

sushi-raw fish


----------



## pdswife

raw fish- slimey


----------



## Piccolina

Fish = camping


----------



## kimbaby

camping-tent


----------



## cara

tent - vacation


----------



## kimbaby

vacation-hawaii


----------



## pdswife

Vacation- Ireland


----------



## GB

Ireland

green


----------



## kimbaby

green-shamrock


----------



## cara

shamrock - gaelic


----------



## kimbaby

gaelic-language


----------



## Piccolina

Gaelic = Tradional


----------



## cara

language - deutsch (german  )


----------



## kimbaby

german-cake


----------



## pdswife

German-grandpa


----------



## kimbaby

grandpa-pipe


----------



## GB

pipe

smoke


----------



## kimbaby

smoke-fire


----------



## cara

fire - chimney


----------



## GB

chimney

soot


----------



## cara

soot - black


----------



## kimbaby

Black- Charcoal


----------



## pdswife

charcoal- santa ( coal)


----------



## kimbaby

santa-Christmas


----------



## GB

Christmas

snow


----------



## kimbaby

snow-sled.....


----------



## GB

sled

hill


----------



## kimbaby

hill-picnic


----------



## pdswife

picnic-ants


----------



## wasabi

ants~RAID!


----------



## pdswife

Raid.... bugs


----------



## kimbaby

bugs-crickets


----------



## Maidrite

Crickets= Bic (Lighters)


----------



## pdswife

Lighters- fire


----------



## middie

fire... camping


----------



## GB

camping

tent


----------



## kadesma

tent

bugs!!!


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Bugs-Bunny


----------



## middie

bunny... fluffy


----------



## pdswife

Fluffy-teddy bear


----------



## kadesma

teddy bear


kids


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

kids-play ground


----------



## kadesma

play ground


swings


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

swings-fast


----------



## pdswife

Fast- food


----------



## kimbaby

food-tacos


----------



## GB

tacos

Mexican


----------



## pdswife

Mexican- Beaches


----------



## kadesma

beaches


sunburn


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Sunburn -- Farrah Fawcett (for those of you too young, that was a movie she was in!)

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

f.fawcett

water 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

water- bathtub


----------



## Barbara L

bathtub

rubber ducky

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Rubber ducky- Big Bird


----------



## Barbara L

Big Bird -- ostrich

 Barbara


----------



## GB

ostrich

egg


----------



## kimbaby

egg-omelette


----------



## GB

omelette

breakfast


----------



## kimbaby

breakfast-cereal


----------



## GB

cereal

oats


----------



## kimbaby

oats-horse


----------



## GB

horse

gallup


----------



## kimbaby

gallup-fast


----------



## pdswife

Fast-quick


----------



## kimbaby

quick-nestles


----------



## GB

nestles

chocolate milk


----------



## kimbaby

chocolate milk-kids


----------



## GB

kids

laughter


----------



## kimbaby

LAUGHTER-joke


----------



## middie

joke... funny


----------



## Piccolina

Funny = brother


----------



## kimbaby

brother-sister


----------



## Piccolina

Sister = beautiful soul


----------



## kimbaby

beautiful soul-angel


----------



## pdswife

angel- God


----------



## kimbaby

God-blessings


----------



## pdswife

blessings- goodness


----------



## succ33d

goodness-gracious


----------



## pdswife

gracious-kind


----------



## kimbaby

kind-sweet


----------



## pdswife

Sweet- honey


----------



## Piccolina

honey = tea


----------



## kimbaby

tea-lipton


----------



## Piccolina

Lipton = lemon


----------



## GB

lemon

citrus


----------



## Piccolina

Citrus = California


----------



## GB

California

beach


----------



## Piccolina

Beach = sun tan


----------



## GB

sun tan

Coppertone oil


----------



## Piccolina

Coppertone = playful puppy


----------



## GB

playful puppy

youth


----------



## Piccolina

Youth = tree house


----------



## GB

tree house

secret password


----------



## Piccolina

secret password = (but if I tell you it won't be a secret any more ) _*cooking *_


----------



## middie

cooking... kitchen


----------



## GB

kitchen

warm


----------



## middie

warm... cozy


----------



## GB

cozy

fireplace


----------



## middie

fireplace.. romance


----------



## GB

romance

love


----------



## middie

love...family


----------



## Piccolina

Family = holidays


----------



## middie

Holidays... memories


----------



## Piccolina

Memories = scrape book


----------



## middie

Scrap Book... crafts


----------



## Piccolina

Crafts = bead work


----------



## middie

beads... plastic


----------



## GB

plastic

recycling


----------



## Piccolina

recycling = glass bottles


----------



## middie

glass bottles... soda


----------



## GB

soda

fizz


----------



## middie

fizz... pop rocks


----------



## Piccolina

pop rocks = candy store


----------



## GB

candy store

penny candy


----------



## Piccolina

penny candy = allowance


----------



## GB

allowance

chores


----------



## pdswife

Chores-empty the garbage


----------



## GB

empty the garbage

Thursdays


----------



## Piccolina

Thursdays = leftovers


----------



## pdswife

Thrusdays=Fridays


----------



## wasabi

Thursdays~bowling


----------



## pdswife

bowling- balls


----------



## Piccolina

balls = snow


----------



## GB

snow

winter


----------



## Piccolina

Winter = frost bite


----------



## pdswife

frost bite = OUCH


----------



## Piccolina

Ouch = bandages


----------



## GB

bandages

first aid


----------



## pdswife

First aid = nurse


----------



## GB

nurse

doctor


----------



## pdswife

doctor = med school


----------



## Piccolina

med school = text books


----------



## GB

text books

back ache


----------



## pdswife

back ache = poor hubby


----------



## middie

poor hubby... overworked


----------



## GB

overworked

underpaid


----------



## middie

underpaid... blue collar workers


----------



## kimbaby

blue collar worker-factory


----------



## GB

factory

assembly line


----------



## Piccolina

assembly line = I Love Lucy

(The classic chocolate factory episode )


----------



## GB

I Love Lucy

Black and White


----------



## pdswife

Black and white = piano keys


----------



## GB

piano keys

grandpa/grandmas basement


----------



## kimbaby

grandma's basement-mason jars


----------



## Piccolina

Mason jars = summer harvest


----------



## pdswife

summer harvest = fresh tomatoes


----------



## GB

fresh tomatoes

backyard garden


----------



## pdswife

backyard garden = dirty


----------



## Piccolina

dirty = mud puddles


----------



## GB

mud puddles

worms


----------



## Piccolina

Worms = fishing


----------



## GB

fishing

boat


----------



## kimbaby

BOAT-river


----------



## GB

river

rapids


----------



## kimbaby

rapids-fast moving


----------



## GB

fast moving

jet plane


----------



## kimbaby

jet plane-sound barrier


----------



## GB

sound barrier

sonic boom


----------



## kimbaby

sonic boom-loud


----------



## GB

loud

hearing loss


----------



## Piccolina

hearing loss = hearing aid


----------



## GB

hearing aid

Florida


----------



## Piccolina

GB said:
			
		

> hearing aid
> 
> Florida




Flordia = beaches


----------



## GB

beaches

tropics


----------



## middie

tropics... fruit


----------



## kimbaby

fruit-pineapple


----------



## middie

pineapple... hawaii


----------



## kimbaby

hawaii-vacation


----------



## GB

fruit

refreshing


----------



## middie

refreshing... cool


----------



## pdswife

Cool- Elvis


----------



## GB

Elvis

blue suade


----------



## pdswife

blue suade = shoes


----------



## GB

shoes

women


----------



## pdswife

Women = shop


----------



## GB

shop

mall


----------



## pdswife

Mall =  Many choices


----------



## Piccolina

Many choices = restaurant menu


----------



## buckytom

restaurant menu - feed me, now!!!!


----------



## GB

feed me, now

Seymore


----------



## pdswife

seymore- Little shop


----------



## Piccolina

Little shop = general store


----------



## kimbaby

general store-sugar


----------



## GB

sugar

cookies


----------



## kimbaby

cookies-oatmeal


----------



## kadesma

oatmeal-bread


kadesma


----------



## GB

oatmeal

breakfast


----------



## buckytom

breakfast - hurry up


----------



## GB

hurry up

work


----------



## kimbaby

Work-paycheck


----------



## GB

paycheck

money


----------



## buckytom

money - spend


----------



## kimbaby

spend-broke


----------



## GB

broke

bloke


----------



## kimbaby

bloke-yoke?


----------



## wasabi

yoke~yellow


----------



## kimbaby

yellow-sun


----------



## pdswife

Sun = Mexico


----------



## kadesma

Mexico-Margarita

kadesma


----------



## GB

Margarita

lime


----------



## pdswife

Margarita =  "TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF " BY JOE NICHOLS.


----------



## kadesma

Tequila makes her cloths fall off- nude beach  

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

nude beach~cold


----------



## Piccolina

cold = North Pole


----------



## pdswife

North Pole = snow


----------



## Piccolina

Snow = Christmas tree


----------



## pdswife

Christmas tree = Santa


----------



## kadesma

Santa-elves


kadesma


----------



## buckytom

elves - fairies


----------



## kadesma

fairies-wings


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

wings = birds


----------



## Barbara L

birds -- feathers

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

feathers-boa

kadesma


----------



## GB

boa

snake


----------



## kadesma

snake-jungle


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

jungle- Tarzan


----------



## pdswife

Tarzan = Jane


----------



## Barbara L

Jane -- Jetson

 Barbara


----------



## GB

Jetson

food pill


----------



## kadesma

food pill-medicine


kadesma


----------



## GB

medicine

hospital


----------



## kadesma

hospital-beds

kadesma


----------



## GB

beds

sleep


----------



## pdswife

sleep = dream sweet


----------



## kimbaby

dream sweet-my son(s)


----------



## kadesma

my sons-grandkids


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

grandkids =  not yet


----------



## kadesma

not yet-someday


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

someday- Someday my prince will come


----------



## GB

prince 

Purple Rain


----------



## kadesma

purple rain-falling


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

falling-drunk


----------



## GB

drunk

vodka


----------



## kimbaby

vodka-absolute


----------



## GB

absolute

total


----------



## kadesma

total-add

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Add =  Donate ( don't ask me why.... but that's the word that popped up)


----------



## Piccolina

Donate = Salvation Army


----------



## buckytom

salvation army - bells


----------



## Piccolina

Bells = Sunday Mass

(Hi Bucky, how's everything? )


----------



## kimbaby

Sunday Mass-church


----------



## Piccolina

Church = wedding


----------



## GB

wedding

beginings


----------



## kimbaby

Beginnings-endings


----------



## GB

endings

death


----------



## Piccolina

death = sorrow


----------



## kadesma

sorrow-tears


kadesma


----------



## GB

tears

cry


----------



## Piccolina

Cry = healing


----------



## GB

healing

medic


----------



## middie

medic... drug store


----------



## GB

drug store

Candy


----------



## Piccolina

Candy = jelly beans


----------



## middie

jelly beans... easter


----------



## GB

easter

Cadbury


----------



## middie

cadbury... caramel eggs


----------



## GB

caramel eggs

super sweet


----------



## Piccolina

Caramel eggs = sugar rush


----------



## kadesma

sugar rush-energy


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Energy = new batteries


----------



## middie

batteries... expensive


----------



## Piccolina

Expensive = new car 


(Lol, I had to fight the urge to say "everything" )


----------



## kadesma

new car-mercedes


kadesma


----------



## middie

new car... new car smell


----------



## kadesma

sorry middie

new smell

babies

kadesma


----------



## middie

babies... innocent


----------



## Piccolina

Innocent = good lawyer


----------



## middie

good lawyer... a dream ?


----------



## Piccolina

A dream = wining the lottery!!!


----------



## middie

lottery... sure would make ME happy !


----------



## Piccolina

sure would make ME happy = waking up in the tropics


----------



## pdswife

Waking up in the tropics =  honeymoon


----------



## Piccolina

honeymoon = photographs


----------



## pdswife

photographs = digital cameras


----------



## GB

digital cameras

hobby


----------



## pdswife

Hobby = collecting salt dips


----------



## Piccolina

collecting salt dips (do you really, that's interesting ) = hunting through antique shops


----------



## kimbaby

hunting thru antique shops-queen anne furniture


----------



## pdswife

Queen Anne Furniture = Not my style.

( yep, I really collect salt dips.  Don't have too many yet but...I'm working on it)


----------



## Piccolina

Not my style = worst dressed list at the Oscars

(That's cool Pdswife! )


----------



## pdswife

worst dressed list = that would be me!   Jeans and tee-shirts..that's all I own.


----------



## kimbaby

Jeans-t-shirt- My Wardrobe


----------



## texasgirl

my wardrobe = old


----------



## wasabi

old~Wasabi


----------



## GB

Wasabi

sweetheart


----------



## wasabi

*Ahh, shucks, thank you geebs.

sweetheart~Valentines Day*


----------



## Michelemarie

valentines day - candy!


----------



## kimbaby

candy-chocolates


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - warm pudding


----------



## kadesma

warm pudding -topping

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Topping = brown sugar


----------



## wasabi

brown sugar~Rolling Stones


----------



## pdswife

Rolling Stones = Concerts in SF


----------



## Piccolina

Concerts in SF = good times


----------



## pdswife

Good times- Happy memories


----------



## Piccolina

Happy memories = helping mom cook as a child


----------



## pdswife

Helping mom cook as a child =  Brownies


----------



## jkath

brownies...................vanilla ice cream


----------



## kimbaby

vanilla ice cream-chocolate syrup


----------



## TXguy

chocolate syrup- love the hard shell syrup


----------



## Piccolina

love the hard shell syrup = happy dessert eater


----------



## kadesma

happy dessert eater-grandkids 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

grandkids- spending the night with grandma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

spending the night with grandma --- drinking whisky (yea, yea..... I know)


----------



## pdswife

drinking whisky =  hangover

( Pds is wondering about the nights Sushi spent with his granny, lol)


----------



## Piccolina

hangover = headache


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

headache = not having a job


----------



## Piccolina

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> headache = not having a job




= new opportunities


----------



## pdswife

not having a job = free time to explore life and have some fun


----------



## Piccolina

free time to explore life and have some fun = taking a trip


----------



## pdswife

Taking a trip = meeting new friends


----------



## buckytom

meeting new friends - buying a round


----------



## pdswife

buying a round = trip ticket to Greece


----------



## kadesma

trip ticket to Greece-Zorba the Greek

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Zorba the Greek = movies


----------



## kadesma

movies-popcorn

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

popcorn = butter


----------



## GB

butter

finger licking


----------



## kadesma

finger licking-KFC

kadesma


----------



## buckytom

finger licking - licking the beaters (removed from machine first)


----------



## buckytom

oops, you beat me to it kadesma.

kfc - the colonel


----------



## pdswife

the colonel = army


----------



## kadesma

Army-Navy

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Navy = big ships


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

big ships = boyance


----------



## pdswife

boyance = floating


----------



## GB

floating

clouds


----------



## pdswife

Clouds = cotton


----------



## middie

cotton... fluffy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

fluffy = comfort


----------



## middie

comfort... bed


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

bed = stuff


----------



## middie

stuff... ummmm yeah


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ummmm yeah =


----------



## middie

...


----------



## kimbaby

whistle=while you work


----------



## Michelemarie

while you work = money


----------



## GB

money

freedom


----------



## buckytom

freedom - responsibility


----------



## GB

responsibility

parenthood


----------



## Michelemarie

parenthood - blessing


----------



## middie

blessing... sneeze


----------



## GB

sneeze

tissue


----------



## Piccolina

tissue = wrapping paper


----------



## GB

wrapping paper

gifts


----------



## middie

gifts... birthday


----------



## Piccolina

birthday = gem stone 

(like as in birth stone)


----------



## GB

gem stone

grandpa (he was a gem setter)


----------



## Piccolina

grandpa = fly fishing


----------



## GB

fly fishing

peaceful


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

peaceful = calm


----------



## kadesma

calm-seas

kadesma


----------



## GB

seas

waves


----------



## Piccolina

waves = Queen Elizabeth

(Everyone do the slow, rythmic royal wave )


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Queen Elizabeth = useless

(because there is no point to the job anymore... that I can see atleast)


----------



## Piccolina

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Queen Elizabeth = useless


 

Useless = dead batteries


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

dead batteries = car not starting


----------



## GB

car not starting

AAA


----------



## Piccolina

AAA = tow truck


----------



## pdswife

Tow truck -=  flat tire


----------



## GB

flat tire

aggravation


----------



## Piccolina

flat tire = hitch hiking


----------



## pdswife

Hitch hiking = danger


----------



## Piccolina

danger  = rock climbing


----------



## pdswife

rock climbing = up hill


----------



## GB

up hill

sweaty


----------



## pdswife

Sweaty - man smell


----------



## kimbaby

man smell-old spice


----------



## pdswife

old spice- need twice as much


----------



## kimbaby

need twice as much-after working all day in the hot sun...


----------



## pdswife

after working all day in the hot sun = I need a shower


----------



## kimbaby

I need A shower-hot water


----------



## pdswife

hot water = trouble


----------



## kimbaby

trouble-my cat's name


----------



## pdswife

my cats name = Lily


----------



## kimbaby

Lily flower


----------



## pdswife

Flower = daisy


----------



## kimbaby

daisy-basket full


----------



## pdswife

basket full = fruit


----------



## kimbaby

fruit-pineapple


----------



## pdswife

pineapple - dried fruit


----------



## kimbaby

dried fruit-trail mix


----------



## Michelemarie

dried fruit = apricot


----------



## pdswife

apricot = jam


----------



## kimbaby

jam-jar....


----------



## pdswife

Jar - honey


----------



## kimbaby

honey-pooh bear


----------



## pdswife

pooh bear= piglet


----------



## kimbaby

piglet-rabbit


----------



## pdswife

Rabbit = garden


----------



## kimbaby

garden-vegetables


----------



## pdswife

Vegetables = healthy dinner


----------



## kadesma

healthy dinner-no butter 

kadesma


----------



## jkath

no butter   - EVOO!


----------



## pdswife

no butter = I can't believe it's not butter


----------



## kadesma

I can't believe it's not butter-greasy 

kadesma


----------



## jkath

greasy..........suntan lotion


----------



## pdswife

suntan lotion = sunny beaches


----------



## jkath

beaches............sandy


----------



## pdswife

Sandy = warm sand between my toes


----------



## jkath

warm sand between my toes................where's the shower?????!!!!!!
(can you tell I don't like the beach?)


----------



## pdswife

where's the shower = hot sudsy water

( you don't like the beach??)


----------



## jkath

hot sudsy water.........hooray! Bathtime!

(nope - grew up in Santa Barbara and never liked the beach!)


----------



## kimbaby

bathtime-bubbles


----------



## GB

bubbles

bubble gum


----------



## Michelemarie

bubble gum = pink


----------



## GB

pink

girly


----------



## Michelemarie

girly - pig tails


----------



## GB

pig tails

skipping


----------



## Michelemarie

skipping = rope


----------



## GB

rope

sailing


----------



## texasgirl

sailing=regatta


----------



## GB

regatta

Charles River


----------



## buckytom

charles river - the standells


----------



## kimbaby

standells-pop music


----------



## kadesma

pop music- rock & roll


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

rock & roll-juke box


----------



## middie

juke box... pool hall


----------



## GB

pool hall

smoke filled room


----------



## pdswife

smoke filled room - cigar bar


----------



## Piccolina

cigar bar = old boyfriend


----------



## pdswife

old boy friend - Big time JERK!


----------



## middie

jerk... idiot


----------



## pdswife

Idiot - dunce cap


----------



## GB

dunce cap

corner of the room


----------



## middie

corner... time out


----------



## pdswife

Time out = much needed break


----------



## cara

listen to music


----------



## pdswife

Listen to Music - John Denver


----------



## middie

John Denver... Take Me Home Country Roads to the place where I belong, West Virginia Mountain Mama


----------



## pdswife

Take me home Country Roads - one of the first songs Paul sang to me.


----------



## cara

Pauli sings - ears aching?


----------



## kimbaby

ears aching-infection


----------



## pdswife

infection =  sick


----------



## kimbaby

sick DOCTOR


----------



## pdswife

Doctor - appointments


----------



## GB

DOCTOR

boat


----------



## pdswife

Boat = sailing

HI GB!


----------



## GB

sailing

summer

(how do your toes feel now tht I have stepped on them Trish?)


----------



## pdswife

( they are feeling a little warmer!!  Can you just stand there and not move for a few hours??)

Summer = warmth


----------



## cara

warmth - beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - Greek island


----------



## cara

greek island - holiday

btw: my collegue will travel to Chalkidiki in september ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Holiday = Christmas


----------



## Piccolina

Christmas = holy and ivy


----------



## GB

ivy

ivy league


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ivy league = republican


----------



## GB

republican

politics


----------



## cara

politics - elections


----------



## pdswife

Elections - rigged


----------



## kimbaby

rigged-FLA.


----------



## pdswife

FLA -  Disney world


----------



## kimbaby

Disney World-mickey mouse


----------



## pdswife

Mickey mouse = Minnie Mouse


----------



## cara

minnie mouse - mouse trap


----------



## pdswife

mouse trap = DEAD RAT


----------



## GB

mouse trap

cheese


----------



## pdswife

Cheese =  cheddar


----------



## GB

cheddar

bacon


----------



## cara

bacon - pork


----------



## GB

pork

fat          .


----------



## kimbaby

fat-diet.....


----------



## middie

diet... hard


----------



## Michelemarie

hard = muscles


----------



## middie

muscles... toned


----------



## Michelemarie

toned = tan


----------



## kimbaby

tan=salon.....


----------



## Michelemarie

salon = haircut


----------



## kimbaby

haircut-barber


----------



## pdswife

Barber - Fred is dead ( long story)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fred Is dead = hot chick in a bad movie


----------



## kimbaby

hot chick in a bad movie- tootsie (lol)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

tootsie- candy!


----------



## kimbaby

candy-air heads


----------



## pdswife

air heads - teenage girls


----------



## kimbaby

teenage girls-braces


----------



## pdswife

braces = polio


----------



## kimbaby

polio-vaccine


----------



## kadesma

vaccine-injection


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

injection = OUCH


----------



## middie

ouch... stubbed toe


----------



## jkath

stubbed toe - clumsy


----------



## middie

clumsy... me


----------



## jkath

me.....YOU!


----------



## middie

you... jkath lol


----------



## pdswife

Jkath - sunny CA


----------



## Maidrite

Sunny Ca.................. Vista


(Daughter, Son-in-Law, GrandKids,Father-in-Law, Sister-in-Law.) OLD AND "MAIDRITE"


----------



## kimbaby

Vista-city


----------



## GB

city

skyscrapers


----------



## Michelemarie

skyscrapers - chicago


----------



## Maidrite

Chicago = Cubbies  
    2006 World Champs


----------



## buckytom

cubbies - foul (?) ball


----------



## KAYLINDA

ball...and chains


----------



## buckytom

chains, and whips...


----------



## pdswife

whips and black leather


----------



## kimbaby

black leather-lace


----------



## pdswife

Lace - wedding dress


----------



## kimbaby

wedding dress-bride


----------



## Maidrite

Bride = Ball-and-Chain


----------



## pdswife

bride - groom


----------



## kimbaby

groom-bachelor party


----------



## pdswife

chain gang - prison


----------



## kimbaby

prison-bars


----------



## pdswife

bars -  beer


----------



## kimbaby

beer-mug.......


----------



## pdswife

mug - coffee


----------



## buckytom

coffee - breath


----------



## pdswife

breath - live


----------



## cara

live - joy


----------



## TXguy

joy - little babies for brothers and sisters


----------



## Piccolina

little babies for brothers and sisters = playing tag


----------



## GB

playing tag

kick the can


----------



## Piccolina

kick the can = no more coffee beans left


----------



## pdswife

no more coffee beans left - PANIC


----------



## Piccolina

PANIC = shopping on Christmas Eve


----------



## pdswife

Shopping on Christmas Eve - Last minute gift


----------



## Piccolina

Last minute gift = regifting :


----------



## pdswife

regifting -  bottles of wine.


----------



## Piccolina

bottles of wine = travelling through customs at the airport


----------



## pdswife

travelling through customs at the ariport - don't mention the apple you have hidden in the bottom of your back pack


----------



## Piccolina

Don't mention the apple you have hidden in the bottom of your back pack = Transcontinental fruit salad

_
(Pdswife, I'm thinking that there is a story behind your line...)_


----------



## jkath

transcontinental fruit salad.......don't add any water from mexico!


----------



## buckytom

mexican water -  1 word, lomotil (if you've ever had montezuma's revenge, you know lomotil. in fact, don't ever travel thru central america without it.)


----------



## jkath

lomotil (couldn't think of anything...so,.....)
Montezuma's Revenge......roller coaster at Knott's Berry Farm


----------



## pdswife

roller coaster at knott's Berry Farm.  - LOVE that place.


----------



## jkath

Love that place............Disneyland!


----------



## kimbaby

disneyland-theme park


----------



## Piccolina

theme park = roller coaster


----------



## cara

roller coaster = computer game


----------



## Piccolina

computer game = battle


----------



## buckytom

battle - axe


----------



## kadesma

axe-chop

kadesma


----------



## cara

chop = wok


----------



## pdswife

Wok--- shrimp


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

shrimp = leprechaun


----------



## pdswife

Leprechaun - pot o gold


----------



## cara

pot of gold - smith


----------



## pdswife

Smith -mothers last name


----------



## cara

huh.. not easy....
mothers last name - common name


----------



## pdswife

common name - Johnson


----------



## cara

Johnson - former US President


----------



## pdswife

Former US President - Nixon


----------



## cara

Nixon - watches


----------



## pdswife

Watches - time


----------



## cara

time - to go to bed (soon.. but not now)


----------



## pdswife

to go to bed -  to sleep perchance to dream


----------



## cara

dream - of what the future might bring


----------



## pdswife

of what the future might bring -- winning lottery ticket!


----------



## cara

winnig lottery ticket- do whatever I want to do... (e.g. visiting everyone from DC ,o)) )


----------



## pdswife

ldo whatever I want =  runawway!!!


----------



## cara

runaway - fear


----------



## kimbaby

fear-scary movie


----------



## cara

scary movie - blockbuster


----------



## kimbaby

blockbuster-rent movies online


----------



## cara

rent movies online - spent a day with DVD's


----------



## Jenny

spend a day w/dvds-tom hanks!!


----------



## wasabi

Tom Hanks~Wilson


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wilson = jerk neighbor


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Wilson = jerk neighbor


 
Jerk neighbor = jerky


----------



## Jenny

jerky-perky


----------



## kimbaby

perky-madonna


----------



## GB

madonna

1980's


----------



## cara

1980's - youth


----------



## kimbaby

youth-long time ago...


----------



## cara

long time ago - summer


----------



## kimbaby

summer- watermelon


----------



## cara

watermelon - fruit salad


----------



## Jenny

fruit salad - bbq chicken


----------



## GB

bbq chicken

pool party


----------



## kimbaby

pool party-sunshine


----------



## cara

pool party - swim


----------



## kimbaby

swim-float


----------



## cara

float - boat


----------



## GB

boat

waterski


----------



## cara

waterski - snowboard


----------



## GB

snowboard

ski resort


----------



## kimbaby

ski resort-snow


----------



## cara

snow - winter games


----------



## kimbaby

Winter Games-olympics


----------



## pdswife

Olympics - Apolo Anton Ono speed skating


----------



## cara

speed skating - figure skating (it's the same hall they are in)


----------



## kimbaby

figure skating-gracefully


----------



## cara

gracefully - horse riding dressage


----------



## pdswife

horse riding dressage - fall off, get hurt


----------



## kimbaby

get hurt-broken heart


----------



## pdswife

broken heart = teenage love affair


----------



## kimbaby

love affair-getting caught


----------



## pdswife

getting caught -  still worth the fun


----------



## kimbaby

worth the fun-cooking(LOL)


----------



## pdswife

cooking -  what shall I make for dinner?


----------



## kimbaby

dinner- chicken


----------



## pdswife

chicken - pot pie with lots of veggies


----------



## kimbaby

pot-pie w/veggies-carrots


----------



## pdswife

veggies - carrots  -  Celery


----------



## kimbaby

celery-hearts


----------



## pdswife

Hearts -  livers


----------



## kimbaby

livers-gizzards


----------



## pdswife

gizzards -  gravy


----------



## kimbaby

gravy-potatoes


----------



## pdswife

potatoes - fried in olive oil


----------



## kimbaby

olive oil-pasta


----------



## pdswife

Pasta - Italy


----------



## kimbaby

ITALY-visit some day


----------



## kadesma

visit some day..several DC friends


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

Several Dc Friend-kindness


----------



## pdswife

Kindness-happiness


----------



## kimbaby

hapiness- DC


----------



## pdswife

DC - washington


----------



## kimbaby

washington-ISSY


----------



## pdswife

Issy ( lololol)   Issy - is he in his cage?


----------



## kimbaby

iS HE IN HIS CAGE-I HOPE SO


----------



## pdswife

I hope so...   Hope hubby comes home from work on time


----------



## kadesma

hope hubby comes home from work on time-hope he is hungry

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

hope he is hungry = 5 course meal


----------



## middie

5 course meal... full stomache


----------



## pdswife

full stomache -  I can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## kimbaby

ate the whole thing-prime rib


----------



## pdswife

prime rib - beef


----------



## kimbaby

beef-it's whats for dinner


----------



## pdswife

it's what's for dinner -  peanut butter and jelly


----------



## kimbaby

Peanut Butter And Jelly-picnic


----------



## pdswife

picnic = ants


----------



## kimbaby

ants-spoilers


----------



## pdswife

spoilers - don't tell me the end of the story!!


----------



## kimbaby

don't tell me the end of the story-thriller flicks


----------



## pdswife

Thiller flicks =  blood and guts


----------



## kimbaby

blood and guts-surgery


----------



## pdswife

surgery -  nose job


----------



## kimbaby

nose job-Barbara steistand


----------



## pdswife

Barbara =  concerts


----------



## kimbaby

concerts-loud


----------



## pdswife

loud - drummers


----------



## kimbaby

drummers-marching band


----------



## pdswife

marching band - football


----------



## kimbaby

football-Trojans(my son plays for them)


----------



## pdswife

Trojan = Nuclear power ( there's a plant in Oregon called that)


----------



## kadesma

nuclear power-Atlas


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Atlas - map


----------



## middie

map... directions


----------



## pdswife

Directions - lost


----------



## kadesma

lost-found

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

found-money


----------



## pdswife

money - cash


----------



## kimbaby

cash-always


----------



## pdswife

always - forever


----------



## kadesma

forever-eternity

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Eternity -  heaven


----------



## grumblebee

heaven - clouds


----------



## pdswife

clouds - cotton


----------



## grumblebee

cotton - ball


----------



## pdswife

ball - sports


----------



## kadesma

sports-baseball 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

baseball....  bat


----------



## Maidrite

Bat = Dracula...............


----------



## pdswife

Hall of fame - rock and roll


----------



## kadesma

rock and roll-Elvis


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

*Rock & Roll  = Elvis has left the Building !!!!!!  *


----------



## Maidrite

*Elvis = JailHouse Rock !!!!!!!  *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jailhouse Rock = inmates.


----------



## middie

Inmates... Parole


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

parole = trouble guy


----------



## pdswife

trouble guy... brother


----------



## Piccolina

brother = comic books


----------



## kimbaby

comic books-spider man


----------



## middie

spiderman... webs


----------



## Piccolina

webs = haunted house


----------



## middie

haunted house... halloween


----------



## Piccolina

Halloween = my favourite holiday


----------



## middie

holiday... family


----------



## kimbaby

family-potograph


----------



## middie

photograph... memories


----------



## kimbaby

memories-sweet ones


----------



## buckytom

sweet ones - lol, melons (honeydews, of course... )


----------



## middie

honeydew... fruit salad


----------



## kimbaby

fuit salad-big bowl


----------



## buckytom

big bowl - haircut


----------



## kimbaby

haircut-barber


----------



## pdswife

Barber -  shave


----------



## GB

shave

lather


----------



## pdswife

lather - cream


----------



## GB

cream

butter


----------



## pdswife

butter - French Toast


----------



## GB

French Toast

syrup


----------



## pdswife

syrup - maple


----------



## funny

maple 
jam


----------



## pdswife

Jam - strawberry


----------



## cara

strawberry - ice cream


----------



## buckytom

strawberry - everbearing


----------



## kimbaby

everbearing-squash plant


----------



## grumblebee

squash plant - vines


----------



## pdswife

vines - grapes


----------



## kimbaby

grapes-wine


----------



## pdswife

wine - glass


----------



## kimbaby

glass-window


----------



## pdswife

window -shade


----------



## kimbaby

shade-weeping willow


----------



## pdswife

weeping willow - beautiful


----------



## kimbaby

beautiful-painting


----------



## cara

beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## pdswife

painting - paint brush


----------



## kimbaby

paint brush- canvas


----------



## pdswife

canvas =  potato bag


----------



## kimbaby

potatoe bag-3 legged race


----------



## pdswife

3 legged race - county fair


----------



## kimbaby

county fair-cotton candy


----------



## pdswife

Cotton candy - pink


----------



## kimbaby

pink- baby girl


----------



## pdswife

baby girl -  niece


----------



## kimbaby

niece-aunt


----------



## cara

niece - Joanna


----------



## kimbaby

Joanna-woman


----------



## pdswife

woman - Jane


----------



## cara

woman - model


----------



## pdswife

model - too skinny


----------



## kimbaby

too skinny-toothpick


----------



## pdswife

Toothpick = wood


----------



## kimbaby

wood-fire.............


----------



## cara

toothpick - poppy seed


----------



## cara

*brrr* tooo late... but I had to look for the poppy seeds ;o)


----------



## pdswife

poppy seed -  muffin


----------



## kimbaby

muffin-pan


----------



## pdswife

pan - frying


----------



## cara

frying - french fries


----------



## kimbaby

frying-chicken


----------



## pdswife

French Fries - Mcdonalds


----------



## kimbaby

mcdonalds-burger king


----------



## cara

Mc Donalds - Burger King


----------



## pdswife

burger king - Dairy Queen


----------



## kimbaby

LOL great minds think alike...
burgerking-resturant


----------



## pdswife

Resturant - no good ones around here


----------



## kimbaby

no good ones around here -dr.'s


----------



## pdswife

Dr.  Nurse


----------



## kimbaby

Nurse-white uniform


----------



## pdswife

white uniform -  chef


----------



## kimbaby

chef-Willie(long story)


----------



## pdswife

willie -   Beer for my horses


----------



## kimbaby

Beer for your horses-hay


----------



## cara

beer for my horses - not healthy


----------



## pdswife

not healthy - 30 bowls of vanilla ice cream


----------



## kimbaby

30 bowls -sick


----------



## cara

sick - flu


----------



## pdswife

sick - poor big dog and his wife


----------



## kadesma

poor bigdog and his wife- I didn't send the flu that way 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I didn't send the flu that way - post office


----------



## middie

post office... stamps


----------



## pdswife

stamps - postage


----------



## kadesma

postage-money


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

money - bank


----------



## kadesma

bank-piggy

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

piggy~pork chops


----------



## kadesma

pork chops- bbq ribs

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

bbq ribs - beef!


----------



## grumblebee

beef - buns


----------



## pdswife

buns - hot dogs


----------



## grumblebee

hot dogs - children


----------



## pdswife

children - school


----------



## Barbara L

school -- teach

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

teach - chalkboards


----------



## Maidrite

Chalkboard = Math Problems.......


----------



## kimbaby

Math Problems-algebra


----------



## middie

algebra... hard


----------



## kadesma

hard-rock candy


kadesma


----------



## middie

candy... sugar


----------



## kadesma

*sugar-cookie*

*kadesma *


----------



## cara

cookie - recipe


----------



## kimbaby

recipe-ingredients


----------



## cara

ingredients - vegetables


----------



## middie

vegetables.. gross


----------



## Piccolina

gross = leftovers that you forgot at the back of the fridge


----------



## cara

leftovers that you forgot at the back of the fridge = mold


----------



## Piccolina

mold = science experiments


----------



## kimbaby

science experiment-5th grade


----------



## Piccolina

5th grade = boring teacher


----------



## Maidrite

*Boring Teacher =Wood Working*
*   (Boring)=DRilling  *


----------



## Piccolina

Wood working = spice rack for mom 



p.s.
Ciao Maidrite!!


----------



## Maidrite

*Spice rack for Mom = Home Cooked Steak for Dad  *
*"do you think the kids are getting A Hint for this Year ?"*
*Ciao Right back at You Piccolina  *


----------



## kadesma

home cooked steak for dad-burned pan 

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Burned Pan = OUTBACK STEAKHOUSE !!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

steakhouse - being served


----------



## pdswife

Being served - wait on


----------



## kimbaby

wait on- me hand and foot


----------



## Maidrite

Wait On = Women to get Dressed


----------



## GB

Women to get Dressed

Date night


----------



## kimbaby

date night- romance


----------



## Maidrite

*Me hand and foot = Are now in my Mouth !!!!!!!   *


----------



## Maidrite

Romance = "MAIDRITE OF COURSE"


----------



## middie

maidrite... barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara - teacher


----------



## middie

teacher... school


----------



## pdswife

school - play ground


----------



## middie

play ground... recess


----------



## pdswife

recess - swing set


----------



## middie

swing set... slide


----------



## pdswife

Slide - slip and slide ( summer time water fun)


----------



## GB

slip and slide

Beer slip in slide (the college version of the kids toy


----------



## buckytom

beer slip-n-slide - big straw


----------



## GB

big straw

straw hat


----------



## kadesma

straw hat-sunshine


kadesma


----------



## sattie

Sunshine.... sun tan


----------



## kadesma

suntan-burn

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

burn-bacon


----------



## pdswife

Bacon - BLT


----------



## kadesma

*BLT-wheat bread*


*kadesma *


----------



## pdswife

What bread - sandwich


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

sandwich = subway


----------



## kadesma

sandwich-lunch


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lunch = tuna fish salad


----------



## kadesma

Tuna salad-potato chips


kadesma


----------



## buckytom

potato chips - potato crisps


----------



## kadesma

potato crisps-home fries


kadesma


----------



## buckytom

home fries - home fires (as in keep 'em burning)


----------



## kadesma

Home fires--logs


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

logs-frogs


----------



## Maidrite

Frogs = Hogs...............I Smell Money........ ..........  Eat more Chikin....


----------



## kadesma

hogs

bacon

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Bacon - lettuce and tomato


----------



## Maidrite

Lettuce & Tomato = Chefs Salad...


----------



## kimbaby

chefs salad-ham


----------



## Piccolina

Ham = leftover (aka, whatever is in the fridge) casserole


----------



## pdswife

casserole - tuna fish


----------



## cara

tuna fish - kitchenelfs Recipe contest


----------



## kimbaby

kitchenelf;s recipe contest-hope she wins...


----------



## pdswife

I hope she wins - a big prize


----------



## kimbaby

a big prize-money


----------



## pdswife

money - debit card


----------



## kimbaby

debit card-atm


----------



## pdswife

atm - bank robbery


----------



## kimbaby

bank robbery-bad guys


----------



## pdswife

bad guys -  Hitler


----------



## kimbaby

Hitler-funny mustach


----------



## pdswife

funny mustach - Cowboy


----------



## kimbaby

cowboy-woody harrelson(cowboy way)


----------



## pdswife

Woody Harrelson - Cheers


----------



## kimbaby

cheers-green beer


----------



## pdswife

Green beer - gross?


----------



## kimbaby

gross-raw oysters


----------



## pdswife

raw oysters - sushi


----------



## Lilanne

sushi--chop chop


----------



## Piccolina

chop chop = lumber jack


----------



## GB

lumber jack

Monty Python


----------



## pdswife

Monty Python - dead parrot


----------



## Piccolina

dead parrot = sad pirate


----------



## kimbaby

sad pirate-no treasure


----------



## pdswife

no treasure - no money


----------



## kimbaby

no money-broke


----------



## pdswife

broke = fix


----------



## cara

fix = fast


----------



## buckytom

fast - faster


----------



## GB

faster

fastest


----------



## pdswife

Fastest - race winner


----------



## cara

race winner - champion


----------



## kimbaby

champion-horse


----------



## pdswife

horse - farm


----------



## kimbaby

farm-old Mcdonald


----------



## pdswife

old Mcdonald - Big Mac


----------



## kimbaby

BIG MAC- special sauce


----------



## pdswife

special sauce - homemade bbq sauce


----------



## kimbaby

home made bbq sauce-secert recipe


----------



## pdswife

secret recipe - won't share


----------



## kimbaby

won't share- chocolate


----------



## Piccolina

won't share = The Lucky Charms cereal commercial kids


----------



## pdswife

lucky charms -marshmellows


----------



## GB

marshmallows

Peeps


----------



## buckytom

peeps - peoples


----------



## GB

peoples

people watching


----------



## Piccolina

people watching = horse races


----------



## pdswife

horse races - finish line


----------



## Piccolina

finish line = accomplishment


----------



## pdswife

accomplishment - job well done


----------



## GB

job well done

pat on the back


----------



## Piccolina

job well done = getting a promotion


----------



## kimbaby

getting a promotion-raise in pay


----------



## buckytom

promotion - rat race


----------



## pdswife

rat race - Seattle traffic at 9 am


----------



## Piccolina

Seattle traffic at 9 am = bumper to bumper


----------



## pdswife

bumper to bumper - crash


----------



## Piccolina

crash = stock market


----------



## pdswife

stock market -  ups and downs


----------



## GB

ups and downs

roller coaster


----------



## buckytom

roller coaster - the cyclone (coney island)


----------



## kimbaby

the cyclone-fast


----------



## pdswife

Fast - jet


----------



## GB

jet

Joan Jet


----------



## buckytom

joan jett -  the blackhearts


----------



## pdswife

The blackhearts - San Francisco


----------



## kimbaby

san fransico~CA.


----------



## Piccolina

CA = surfing


----------



## kimbaby

surfing-waves


----------



## Piccolina

waves = rough waters


----------



## pdswife

waves - curly hair


----------



## kimbaby

curly hair-natural


----------



## pdswife

natural - REAL


----------



## kimbaby

real-fake..................


----------



## pdswife

fake - eye lashes


----------



## kimbaby

eye lashes- mascara


----------



## pdswife

mascara - make up


----------



## kimbaby

make up- mirror


----------



## kadesma

mirror-images


kadesma


----------



## GB

images

photographs


----------



## middie

photograph... smile


----------



## kadesma

smile-laugh


kadesma


----------



## GB

laugh

joke


----------



## middie

laugh... fun


----------



## pdswife

Laugh - joke


----------



## middie

jokes... funny


----------



## pdswife

Funny - clowns


----------



## middie

clowns.. evil


----------



## pdswife

evil -  LIVE


----------



## middie

live... life


----------



## pdswife

Life - good


----------



## grumblebee

Good - times


----------



## pdswife

Times- clock


----------



## middie

clock...time


----------



## pdswife

time - running late ( again)


----------



## middie

running late... rush


----------



## pdswife

rush - I must!!!


----------



## middie

must... increase my bust


----------



## pdswife

increase my bust - boob lift


----------



## middie

boob lift... major scarring


----------



## pdswife

major scarring - bad bad burn


----------



## buckytom

bad burn - blistering


----------



## middie

burn... skin graft


----------



## pdswife

skin graft - pig skin


----------



## middie

pig skin... football


----------



## pdswife

Football - Seahawks


----------



## middie

seahawks... seattle


----------



## pdswife

Seattle = home


----------



## middie

home... cleveland


----------



## pdswife

cleveland - far away


----------



## middie

far away... hawaii


----------



## pdswife

Hawaii - vacation


----------



## middie

vacation... is what ?


----------



## kadesma

is what- you dream of

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

love and happiness


----------



## Maidrite

Love and Happiness = Discuss Cooking !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumblebee

discuss cooking = great people!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

great people.....heheheh IM BACK!!!!

missed ya all!!!!


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> great people.....heheheh IM BACK!!!!
> 
> missed ya all!!!!


Hi Tanis! 

Tancowgirl = beer


----------



## grumblebee

beer = barley


----------



## tancowgirl2000

beer.........NUMMY!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

nummy - vanilla pudding


I tan!!!  I've missed you!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

no worries Im back and have lost time to make up for!!!  Hehehehe....seems things are quiet...what happened?


----------



## pdswife

It's just quiet right now... don't worry... we are still up and running!

How's the job?  Did you get a computer or are you at the library?


----------



## Bugs

vanilla pudding.............spoon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

spoon....mouth!


----------



## Maidrite

*Mouth =* _*Food*_
Welcome Back Tanis


----------



## pdswife

Food - dinner


----------



## middie

dinner.. hungry


----------



## pdswife

hungry - feed me


----------



## middie

me... you...................


----------



## pdswife

you = yours


----------



## Maidrite

Yours = Share


----------



## pdswife

Share - friends


----------



## grumblebee

Friends - coffee.


----------



## pdswife

coffee - STARBUCKS!!!  ( yep, I'm from Seattle)


----------



## grumblebee

starbucks = reading


----------



## pdswife

reading - library


----------



## kimbaby

libary-books


----------



## thumpershere2

books-card game


----------



## kimbaby

card game-spades


----------



## GB

spades

gardening


----------



## kimbaby

gardening-tulips


----------



## GB

tulips

two eyes


----------



## kimbaby

two eyes-one nose~lol


----------



## cara

one nose - smell


----------



## Maidrite

Smell = Pass Gas......  
 DID I SAY THAT ....... I THINK ME DID..............


----------



## cara

pass gass... - pig


----------



## pdswife

pig- pork chop


----------



## kimbaby

pork chop- fried


----------



## pdswife

Fried - ding dong


----------



## mudbug

ding-dong

creme-filled


----------



## pdswife

cream filled - frosting


----------



## middie

frosting... sweet


----------



## kadesma

sweet-babies 


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

babies = Broke


----------



## pdswife

broke - money


----------



## mudbug

money - (Money) Can't Buy Me Love (the Beatles)


----------



## pdswife

Can't buy me love - Diamonds


----------



## middie

diamonds... sparkle


----------



## kimbaby

sparkle-pool water


----------



## pdswife

pool water - refreshing


----------



## sattie

refreshing - cool breeze


----------



## pdswife

cool breeze - spring


----------



## Piccolina

spring = tulips


----------



## sattie

tulips - easter


----------



## Piccolina

easter = chocolate overload


----------



## SierraCook

chocolate overload - hyperactivity


----------



## Piccolina

hyperactivity = a case of Jolt


----------



## kimbaby

jolt- knock some sense into me


----------



## Piccolina

knock some sense into me = best friend


----------



## kimbaby

best friend-forever


----------



## Piccolina

forever = waiting for an airplane


----------



## kimbaby

waiting for an airplane-terminal


----------



## Piccolina

terminal = Tom Hanks


----------



## kimbaby

tom hanks- money pit


----------



## sattie

money pit - broke


----------



## cara

broke - bike


----------



## sattie

bike - training wheels


----------



## cara

training wheels - fitness


----------



## sattie

fitness - feeling good


----------



## cara

feeling good - warm and sunny!


----------



## sattie

warm and sunny - rolling in grass


----------



## cara

rolling in the gras - lawn mower


----------



## pdswife

lawn mower - green grass


----------



## cara

green gras - cows


----------



## middie

cows... farm


----------



## sattie

farm - pigs


----------



## buckytom

pigs - magical animal (a simpsons reference)


----------



## cara

magical animal - unicorn


----------



## middie

unicorn... beautiful


----------



## kadesma

beautiful-all babies

kadesma


----------



## middie

babies... innocent


----------



## cara

innocent - someone elses fault


----------



## buckytom

fault - guilt


----------



## cara

guilt - guild


----------



## pdswife

guild - gold


----------



## cara

gold - diamonds


----------



## kimbaby

diamonds-a girls best friend


----------



## pdswife

girls best friend - husband


----------



## kimbaby

husband- pain in the butt(lol)


----------



## pdswife

Pain in the butt = shot


----------



## kimbaby

shot-penacillin


----------



## cara

shot - deer


----------



## pdswife

Deer - Bambi


----------



## kimbaby

bambi-thumper


----------



## pdswife

Thumper  -   
" if ya can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all"


----------



## cara

" if ya can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all" - quiet


----------



## kimbaby

quiet-silent


----------



## cara

silent - concert


----------



## buckytom

concert - hall


----------



## cara

hall - castle


----------



## buckytom

castle - home


----------



## cara

home - family


----------



## pdswife

Family - reunion


----------



## cara

reunion - island


----------



## kimbaby

Island-survivor


----------



## jkath

survivor.......cancer


----------



## pdswife

cancer - death


----------



## jkath

death.....by chocolate


----------



## cara

death - funeral


----------



## pdswife

funeral - sadness


----------



## jkath

hey, what happened to my answer?


----------



## cara

it's still there.... but as I was slower, pds read mine and answered.....

sadness - tears


----------



## pdswife

Death by chocolate - better than s e x  cake

( there ya go jkath.. sorry we missed you)


----------



## jkath

better than you know what cake...............needs milk!


----------



## cara

what is an sechscake????

needs milk - baby


----------



## pdswife

needs milk - cookies


----------



## jkath

yes they do!

cookies..................oatmeal


----------



## pdswife

cookies - chocolate chips


----------



## jkath

cara said:
			
		

> what is an sechscake????


Here's a link for you, Cara
http://cake.allrecipes.com/az/BetterThnSxCakeII.asp

chocolate chips..............dark chocolate


----------



## cara

chocolate chips - hard to get in Germany


----------



## pdswife

hard to get in Gremany... Paul and trish?


( did you want me to send you a few bags Cara??)


----------



## cara

jkath said:
			
		

> Here's a link for you, Cara
> http://cake.allrecipes.com/az/BetterThnSxCakeII.asp
> 
> chocolate chips..............dark chocolate


 
thanks, jkath...
if I would have the joice I better.....  
don't like this heavy cakes so much....


----------



## Piccolina

Paul & Trish = Washington state


----------



## pdswife

Washington state -  Seattle


----------



## kimbaby

wa. state-longview


----------



## jkath

seattle...seahawks


----------



## pdswife

Longview - almost Oregon


----------



## Piccolina

almost Oregon = camping trips


----------



## kimbaby

Oregon-mt. shasta


----------



## sattie

shasta - soda
camping trips - hotdogs


----------



## jkath

stop! Everyone is going too fast!


----------



## kimbaby

hot dogs-relish


----------



## jkath

relish...pickle


----------



## pdswife

pickle - sweet


----------



## Piccolina

sweet = Pdswife


----------



## pdswife

pdswife - happy


( Jessica.. you're the sweet one!  Thank you!!!!)


----------



## Piccolina

happy = winning a trip


(Awww, thanks right back at you! )


----------



## jkath

winning a trip...........shopping for clothes!


----------



## pdswife

shopping for clothes - NOT FUN!!!!


----------



## sattie

Not Fun - Working


----------



## tancowgirl2000

working=fun!

(if you dont enjoy your work, work somewhere else)......(ok, dont ask)


----------



## pdswife

Fun = vacation


----------



## cara

vacation - beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - sand


----------



## cara

sand - castles


----------



## pdswife

castles - Kings and Queens


----------



## cara

Kings and Queens - royals


----------



## pdswife

Royals - Princess


----------



## cara

Princess - Wales


----------



## middie

wales .. europe


----------



## sattie

europe - Asia


----------



## kadesma

Asia-Mongolia
kadesma


----------



## jkath

Mongolia.........Bill and Ted 's Excellent Adventure
("do you know when the Mongols ruled China?" "Don't ask me........I just work here!")


----------



## sattie

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - Phone booth


----------



## jkath

phone booth............superman


----------



## cara

superman - spiderman


----------



## mudbug

spiderman - comic books


----------



## sydfan

comic books---fat dude


----------



## kadesma

fat dude- fat Albert 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Fat Albert -  HEY HEY HEY!


----------



## middie

hey... yell


----------



## jkath

yell.............yellow


----------



## kimbaby

yellow-sunshine


----------



## middie

yellow... sunshine


----------



## kimbaby

LOL... great minds think alike...
sunshine-summer


----------



## jkath

summer..........air conditioning!


----------



## Barbara L

air conditioning -- cool!

 Barbara


----------



## sattie

cool - cucumbers


----------



## pdswife

cucumbers - salad


----------



## sattie

salad - crutons


----------



## pdswife

crutons = bread


----------



## sattie

bread - bread pudding

am I getting to much like the other game?  I remember my mom's bread pudding... it was soooooooooo goooood!


----------



## jkath

bread pudding.......vanilla sauce


----------



## middie

vanilla sauce... sweet


----------



## sydfan

sweet---cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Cake - frosting


----------



## grumblebee

frosting - non perils (those round candy sprinkles)


----------



## sydfan

non perils---movies


----------



## grumblebee

movies = date


----------



## sydfan

date---hopeful!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

hopeful = believe


----------



## sydfan

Believe --- disappointed


----------



## wasabi

disappointed~try again


----------



## pdswife

Try again - get it right


----------



## wasabi

get it right~celebrate


----------



## sydfan

celebrate---beer!!!


----------



## pdswife

Beer - wine...


----------



## cara

wine - cheese


----------



## kimbaby

cheese-rat


----------



## middie

rat... ex-boyfriend


----------



## kimbaby

ex-boyfriend- dog food


----------



## sattie

dog food - puppies


----------



## middie

puppies... clumsy


----------



## pdswife

clumsy - mother


----------



## Maidrite

Mother = Missed


----------



## pdswife

missed - bus


----------



## cara

bus - late


----------



## pdswife

Late -  nighttime


----------



## GB

night time

party


----------



## pdswife

Party - cocktails


----------



## GB

cocktails

cocktail olives


----------



## pdswife

cocktail olives = green


----------



## GB

green

Kermit


----------



## kimbaby

kermit-ms. piggy


----------



## mudbug

ms. piggy - Ms. Piggy Contest (Memphis in May BBQ championship)


----------



## pdswife

Ms. Piggy contest =  watermelon queen


----------



## kimbaby

watermelon queen-southern folk


----------



## pdswife

southern folk - fried food


----------



## Brooksy

Fried food - inches (round the waist)


----------



## pdswife

inches - feet


----------



## Brooksy

Feet - smelly


----------



## pdswife

smelly - cabbage


----------



## Brooksy

cabbage - coleslaw (hope I spelt it right)


----------



## pdswife

coleslaw= summer dinner


----------



## Brooksy

Summer Dinner - BBQ


----------



## pdswife

bbq - baked beans


----------



## Brooksy

Baked Beans - Phartz 

Errr. Baked Beans - Chilli


----------



## pdswife

phartz!! lol -  pain


----------



## Brooksy

Pain - washing up


----------



## sattie

washing up - bubbels


----------



## Brooksy

Bubbles - How do you fit "sexy young lady in bath" into one word?
Arrrrr
Bubbles - erotic


----------



## pdswife

erotic - ummmm.... eye opener?


----------



## cara

eye opener - glasses? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

glasses - blind


----------



## cara

blind - dog


----------



## pdswife

Dog - puppy


----------



## GB

puppy

eyes


----------



## pdswife

eyes - lashes


----------



## kadesma

lashes
mascara 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

mascara - can we go back to Brooksy's bubble bath?


----------



## pdswife

brooksy's bubby bath - vanilla scent


----------



## kadesma

vanilla scent- cookie smell

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

cookie smell -  candle


----------



## grumblebee

candle = beeswax


----------



## pdswife

bees wax - hand cream


----------



## Maidrite

*Hand Cream = Lotion *


----------



## pdswife

Lotion... backrub


----------



## Lilanne

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## middie

ahhhhhhhhhhh.... more


----------



## pdswife

More - Pretty please


----------



## kadesma

pretty please-with sugar on it


kadesma


----------



## buckytom

sugar on it - creme brulee


----------



## GB

creme brulee

torch


----------



## pdswife

cremem brulee - custard


----------



## VickiQ

creme brulee-Don Shula's Steak house in the Westin hotel NYC- the best creme brulee ever!!!


----------



## pdswife

Don Shula's steakhouse in NYC - Bucky Tom


----------



## kadesma

Buckytom- laugh a minute


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

laugh a minute - Robin Williams


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Robin Williams = Odd?


----------



## pdswife

Odd - strange


----------



## VickiQ

strange-my brother -in-law


----------



## pdswife

My brother-in-law =  good style


----------



## kimbaby

good style- silk shirt


----------



## pdswife

silk shirt - soft


----------



## kimbaby

soft-downy


----------



## pdswife

downy - chicks


----------



## kimbaby

chicks-easter


----------



## pdswife

Easter - lamb


----------



## kimbaby

lamb-baa......


----------



## pdswife

baa - baa baa black sheep


----------



## mudbug

baa baa black sheep - Black Sheep Squadron


----------



## kimbaby

black sheep squadron-tv show


----------



## pdswife

Tv show - Survivor


----------



## kimbaby

survivor-stranded


----------



## pdswife

stranded - lost


----------



## kimbaby

lost-help...............


----------



## kadesma

help-save

kadesma


----------



## jkath

save.......coupons


----------



## pdswife

coupons -safeway


----------



## kadesma

safeway-groceries

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

groceries=food!


----------



## pdswife

Food - feed


----------



## jkath

feed..........chicken


----------



## pdswife

Chicken - Fried


----------



## jkath

fried...........greasy


----------



## pdswife

greasy = Mcdonald's


----------



## kimbaby

Mc Donalds-big mac


----------



## pdswife

Big mac - two all beef Patties


----------



## middie

two all beef patties... filling


----------



## pdswife

Filling - stuffing


----------



## buckytom

stuffing - toikey


----------



## pdswife

toikey (LOL)  - gravy


----------



## middie

toikey... thanksgiving


----------



## middie

oops sorry pds

gravy...  mashed potato


----------



## pdswife

Thanksgiving - family


Hi middie....enjoy your day off!


----------



## middie

family... a bunch of loons.

hi pds thank you !


----------



## buckytom

loon - a buck canadian


----------



## pdswife

a buck canadian.... all I can think of is pizza.....


----------



## mudbug

pizza buck canadian?  I wanna pizza somethin' else


----------



## Raven

Pizza? 

De' Resistance'

~ Raven ~


----------



## buckytom

de resistance - de rigeur


----------



## mudbug

de riguer - de rigor mortis? (shades of T. Soprano)


----------



## kadesma

de rigor mortis-stiff as a board 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

stiff as a board - white board


----------



## kadesma

white board-black board


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

black board - teacher


----------



## middie

teacher... homework


----------



## pdswife

homework - Math


----------



## Maidrite

Math = *You do it .................   *


----------



## pdswife

You do it = empty the garbage


----------



## corazon

empty the garbage - always full


----------



## pdswife

always full - my tummy


----------



## corazon

my tummy - wants chocolate


----------



## pdswife

lol..!!   

Wants chocolate - and peanut butter


----------



## corazon

peanut butter - and jam


----------



## pdswife

Jam - toasted English muffin


----------



## corazon

toasted english muffin - boysenberry jam (sorry, it really was the first thing I thought of because that's what I'm having for breakfast tomorrow)


----------



## pdswife

Boysenberry jam ( I forgive you...though I'm not sure what I'm forgiving you for)  - pancakes


----------



## corazon

pancakes - chocolate chips and whipped cream


----------



## pdswife

- oh yummmmmy!!!!  I know what I want for breakfast.

Chocolate chips and whipped cream = ice cream sundae


----------



## corazon

ice cream sundae - hot fudge (I have such a one track mind.  I think I'm craving chocolate.)


----------



## pdswife

It's ok, so am I... always and forever.

Hot fudge - hot fudge pudding cake


----------



## corazon

hot fudge pudding cake - black (don't know why that came to mind, I suppose that cake is so rich that it's black)


----------



## pdswife

black - white


----------



## corazon

white - wedding dress


----------



## pdswife

Wedding dress - bride


----------



## corazon

bride - my neighbor (her oldest son is getting married in August)


----------



## pdswife

My neighbor - barking dog ( her dog never stops. lol)


----------



## corazon

barking dog - punter


----------



## Lilanne

punter-- kick that ball ( or dog)


----------



## mudbug

kick that ball - Beckham


----------



## pdswife

Beckham - soccer


----------



## corazon

soccer - highschool


----------



## mudbug

high school - high anxiety


----------



## kimbaby

high anxiety- prozac


----------



## corazon

prozac - drugs


----------



## pdswife

drugs - sleepy juice


----------



## kimbaby

sleepy juice-warm cocoa


----------



## pdswife

warm cocoa - fireplace


----------



## kimbaby

fireplace-logs


----------



## corazon

logs - fire


----------



## kimbaby

fire-hot........................


----------



## corazon

hot - & heavy


----------



## kimbaby

heavy- dumbbells


----------



## corazon

dumbbells - knuckle head


----------



## kimbaby

knucle head-"must do it my way"


----------



## pdswife

Must do it my way -  perfect


----------



## corazon

perfect - doesn't exsist


----------



## pdswife

doesn't exsist - ET


----------



## corazon

ET - phone home


----------



## pdswife

phone home - report in


----------



## buckytom

report in - *sir, yes sir!*

( i always picture tom hanks as forrest gump saying that)


----------



## corazon

sir, yes, sir - navy seals


----------



## middie

Navy Seals... Military


----------



## corazon

military - camoflauge (sp?)


----------



## buckytom

camouflage - realtree


----------



## pdswife

realtree- Christmas


----------



## kimbaby

Christmas-presents


----------



## CookinBlondie

Presents...Red


----------



## middie

red.. hot............


----------



## corazon

hot - arizona


----------



## cara

arizona - desert


----------



## sattie

desert - parched


----------



## tancowgirl2000

parched.....dry


----------



## corazon

dry - martini
_(nice to have you here tanis)_


----------



## tancowgirl2000

martini....way too early


----------



## funny

dry martini with lemonde


----------



## corazon

way too early - I woke up


----------



## kimbaby

I woke up-with a head ache


----------



## corazon

with a head ache - my awful cold
(sorry you have a head ache kimbaby, I've had one for almost a week.  I hope you're not getting my cold.)


----------



## kimbaby

Awful Cold-sinus Pressure
(i Have Allergies,yucky...sorry About Your Cold
Corazon)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

cold -----> take vitamins


----------



## corazon

take vitamins - every day


----------



## kimbaby

every day- we must eat


----------



## tancowgirl2000

must eat.....um.....barley?


----------



## corazon

barley - mushroom


----------



## Barbara L

mushroom -- fungus (There's a giant fungus among us!)

 Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie

fungus - foot - eeewwww!


----------



## corazon

foot - flip flop


----------



## Michelemarie

flip flop - summer!


----------



## corazon

summer - doesn't come fast enough!


----------



## Michelemarie

doesn't come fast enough -- vacation!


----------



## corazon

vacation - kauai


----------



## middie

kauai... warm and sunny


----------



## buckytom

warm and sunny - florida


----------



## middie

florida... miami


----------



## pdswife

Miami= golden girls


----------



## corazon

golden girls - sit com


----------



## middie

golden girls... sofia


----------



## buckytom

sofia - loren


----------



## kimbaby

Loren-name


----------



## sattie

name - title


----------



## tancowgirl2000

title.....book


----------



## sattie

book - coffee shop


----------



## corazon

coffee shop - time for myself


----------



## GB

time for myself

relax


----------



## corazon

relax - hard to do


----------



## GB

hard to do

rocket science


----------



## tancowgirl2000

rocket science....shania twain


----------



## cara

shania twain - singer


----------



## tancowgirl2000

singer.....excellent


----------



## pdswife

excellent- sunny summer day


----------



## cara

sunny summer day - future


----------



## pdswife

Future - Doctor Who


----------



## kimbaby

Doctor Who-pbs


----------



## GB

pbs

Sesame Street


----------



## kimbaby

sesame street-big bird


----------



## corazon

big bird - does he fly?


----------



## mudbug

does he fly?  P. Diddy IS fly!


----------



## middie

p. diddy... pepsi


----------



## corazon

pepsi - coke


----------



## grumblebee

coke - kate moss 

(oh, that was mean!!! LOL)


----------



## mudbug

mean - lean fighting machine


----------



## tancowgirl2000

lean fighting machine....George Foreman


----------



## kimbaby

george foreman-grill


----------



## tancowgirl2000

grill-bad cop


----------



## kimbaby

bad cop-dirty


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dirty

laundry


----------



## corazon

laundry - constant


----------



## kimbaby

constant-always


----------



## corazon

always - smiling


----------



## kimbaby

smiling-happy


----------



## corazon

happy - I am


----------



## kadesma

I am-able


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

able...Ham...(Okay, i was listening to Goodbye Earl by the Dixie Chicks on GAC, and they just said Tennessee Ham, so, there ya have it.  And hey, it was the first word to come to mind as soon as i read this post!  LoL)


----------



## pdswife

baseball - Mariners   GO SEATTLE!!!!!!


----------



## CookinBlondie

baseball...St. Louis Cards


----------



## GB

St. Louis Cards

robin red breast


----------



## middie

robin red breast... red robin


----------



## GB

red robin

spring


----------



## mudbug

spring - in your step


----------



## GB

in your step

follow in your footsteps


----------



## mudbug

follow in your footsteps - walk a mile in my shoes


----------



## GB

walk a mile in my shoes

I want my shoes back


----------



## mudbug

I want my shoes back - Feat Don't Fail Me Now (running away with George Lowell)


----------



## GB

Feat Don't Fail Me Now (running away with George Lowell)

fat man in a bathtub


----------



## mudbug

fat man in a bathtub - with the bluuuuuuzzzzzzzzzz (I hear you mo-o-oan, I hear you mo-o-oan, I hear you MO-o-oan).


----------



## GB

bluuuuuuzzzzzzzzzz

guitar


----------



## mudbug

guitar - guiTarzan


----------



## GB

guiTarzan

Zanzibar


----------



## mudbug

Zanzibar - Zanzibistro


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Zanzibistro......huh?


----------



## kimbaby

huh-confused


----------



## tancowgirl2000

confused...always


----------



## middie

always confused... ditzy


----------



## kimbaby

ditzy-nutty


----------



## pdswife

nutty - blonde ( I am a blonde.. lol... I can say that)


----------



## kimbaby

blonde-blue eyes


----------



## mudbug

blue eyes - cryin' in the rain


----------



## buckytom

cryin' in the rain - "the sky is cryin'"

(look at the tears roll down the street)


----------



## grumblebee

the sky is cryin - cold


----------



## middie

cold.. winter


----------



## kimbaby

winter-snow


----------



## kadesma

snow-skiing


kadesma


----------



## middie

skiing... lodge


----------



## kadesma

lodge-fireplace

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Fireplace-->Grandma's house at Christmas time


----------



## corazon

Grandma's house at X-mas time - stained glass candy


----------



## CookinBlondie

Stained Glass Candy-->Church on Easter Morning


----------



## tancowgirl2000

church on Easter morning...um.....

darn

ah.......

?????

um..........

Peter?


----------



## kimbaby

peter-cottontail


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cottontail

fuzzy


----------



## cara

fuzzy - logic


----------



## middie

logic... think 

( oh man please don't make me do that ! )


----------



## Maidrite

Think  = Invention


----------



## kadesma

invention-patent


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

patent- copyright


----------



## buckytom

copyright - trademark


----------



## middie

trademark... dollar bills


----------



## buckytom

dollar bills - bill gates (lots and lots of dollar bills)


----------



## middie

lots and lots... yes please !!!!!!


----------



## cara

yes please - a new great job I like


----------



## Michelemarie

a new great job I like - happiness


----------



## middie

Happiness... Glee


----------



## kadesma

glee-elan


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

elan - Mulan


----------



## middie

Mulan... Mushu


----------



## GB

Mushu

Pork


----------



## cara

pork - ribs


----------



## GB

ribs

full belly


----------



## sattie

full belly - nap time!


----------



## cara

nap time - go for a walk


----------



## buckytom

go for a walk - off a short pier


----------



## cara

off a short pier - ocean


----------



## kadesma

ocean-sea sick 


kadesma


----------



## corazon

sea sick - alcatraz


----------



## kadesma

Alcatraz

San Francisco


kadesma


----------



## corazon

San Fran - 8th grade


----------



## kadesma

8th grade

yippee high school 


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yippee High School  = *Now The REAL World  *


----------



## cara

the real world - cinema


----------



## GB

cinema 

popcorn


----------



## cara

popcorn - salt


----------



## GB

salt

flavor


----------



## cara

flavor - vanilla


----------



## GB

vanilla

bean


----------



## kadesma

bean

pinto's

kadesma


----------



## cara

bean - chilli con carne


----------



## CookinBlondie

Chilli con carne-->Cheese


----------



## GB

Florida

oranges


----------



## CookinBlondie

Oranges-->Orange...lol


----------



## GB

LOL 

Orange

blue


----------



## CookinBlondie

Blue-->Blue-green


----------



## GB

Blue-green

Caribbean


----------



## mudbug

Caribbean - jerk chicken


----------



## GB

jerk chicken

Jamaica


----------



## mudbug

Jamaica - steel drum band


----------



## GB

steel drum band

drunk sun tanning


----------



## mudbug

drunk sun tanning

geebs be nimble, geebs be quick
watch out geebs, you'll burn.....


----------



## GB

burn

fire


----------



## mudbug

fire - fire geebs I'd get outta the sun 'bout now


----------



## GB

geebs 

me


----------



## Maidrite

Me = Loving Father


----------



## cara

loving father - youth


----------



## middie

youth... kids


----------



## cara

kids - fun


----------



## middie

fun... laughing


----------



## pdswife

Laughing - giggles


----------



## middie

giggles... girls


----------



## pdswife

girls - boys


----------



## middie

boys... headache


----------



## pdswife

headache - sick


----------



## middie

sick... sleep


----------



## pdswife

sleep - water bed


----------



## middie

waterbed... warm


----------



## pdswife

warm - cozy!


----------



## middie

cozy... fireplace


----------



## pdswife

Fireplace -romance


----------



## middie

romance... non-existant


----------



## cara

non-existant - alien intelligence


----------



## corazon

alien intelligence - tom cruise


----------



## middie

tom cruise... stranger every day


----------



## cara

stranger ever day - my view into the mirror in the mornings...


----------



## middie

mirror in the mornings...eck


----------



## pdswife

eck- yucky


----------



## kadesma

yucky

gross

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

gross - a gross of some nice plump shrooms or tomatoes to dig through


----------



## kadesma

Mushrooms and tomatoes

pasta sauce


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

pasta sauce - noodles


----------



## middie

noodles... spaghetti


----------



## kadesma

spaghetti

meatballs


kadesma


----------



## GB

meatballs

Italian Grandmother


----------



## middie

Grandmother... great woman


----------



## cara

great woman - friend of mine


----------



## GB

friend of mine

loyalty


----------



## cara

loyalty - secrets


----------



## middie

secrets... trust


----------



## cara

trust - money


----------



## middie

money... bills


----------



## cara

bills - debts


----------



## middie

debts... help


----------



## cara

help - friends


----------



## middie

friends... caring


----------



## cara

caring - parents


----------



## middie

parents... unconditional love


----------



## tancowgirl2000

unconditional love....hard


----------



## middie

hard... life


----------



## GB

life

Mikey


----------



## cara

Mikey - male


----------



## GB

male

mail


----------



## cara

mail - parcel


----------



## GB

parcel

excitement


----------



## cara

excitement - christmas


----------



## GB

christmas

decorations


----------



## cara

decorations - flowers


----------



## kadesma

flowers

sweet smell

kadesma


----------



## GB

sweet smell

baking


----------



## cara

baking - cookies


----------



## kadesma

cookies

peanut butter 

kadesma


----------



## cara

peanut butter - typical american


----------



## GB

peanut butter

jelly


----------



## GB

typical american

overweight


----------



## cara

overweight - whale


----------



## GB

whale

blubber


----------



## pdswife

Blubber - fatso


----------



## GB

fatso

Fats Domino


----------



## kadesma

Fats Domino

Blueberry Hill


kadesma


----------



## GB

Blueberry Hill

Happy Days


----------



## SizzlininIN

Happy Days

Fonzi


----------



## kadesma

Fonzi

black leather jacket


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Black Leather Jacket

harley davidson


----------



## GB

harley davidson

hog


----------



## pdswife

hog - pork sandwich


----------



## spiders

pork sandwich - barbecue


----------



## GB

barbecue

beer


----------



## sattie

beer - pizza


----------



## GB

pizza

cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

cheese

photo


----------



## kadesma

photo

grin

kadesma


----------



## middie

grin... pearly whites


----------



## mudbug

pearly whites - tighty whities


----------



## corazon

tighty whities - chicken little


----------



## middie

chicken little... the sky is falling


----------



## Michelemarie

the sky is falling - run!


----------



## middie

run... football


----------



## kimbaby

football- bucaneers


----------



## middie

bucaneers... tampa bay


----------



## Michelemarie

tampa bay - florida


----------



## middie

florida... ft. lauderdale


----------



## SizzlininIN

ft. lauderdale 

sunny


----------



## kimbaby

sunny-beaches


----------



## SizzlininIN

Beaches

Bette Midler


----------



## middie

Bette Midler... The Rose


----------



## pdswife

The rose - Rose Red


----------



## buckytom

rose red - candy apple red


----------



## pdswife

candy apple red - corvette


----------



## buckytom

corvette - fiberglass


----------



## kadesma

fiberglass
boat


kadesma


----------



## GB

boat

wake


----------



## mudbug

wake

          up


----------



## buckytom

up - and away


----------



## GB

away

far                  .


----------



## buckytom

far - a long long way to run


----------



## Michelemarie

a long long way to run - tired!


----------



## mudbug

tired

sick and tired


----------



## GB

sick and tired

Bill Cosby


----------



## middie

Bill Cosby... Too funny


----------



## SizzlininIN

Too funny

Larry The Cable Guy


----------



## Michelemarie

Larry the Cable Guy - Who?


----------



## GB

Who

whom                     .


----------



## SizzlininIN

whom

http://www.larrythecableguy.com/


----------



## GB

Larry the Cable Guy

Redneck


----------



## SizzlininIN

Redneck

Sunburn


----------



## GB

Sunburn

pain


----------



## pdswife

Pain - tooth ache


----------



## GB

tooth ache

novacaine


----------



## kadesma

novacaine

numbness


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

numbness-  tingle


----------



## kadesma

tingle
foot asleep

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

foot asleep

stumble


----------



## kadesma

stumble

fall

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

fall

spring (hurry up and get here!)


----------



## kadesma

spring

leap

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

leap

frog


----------



## SizzlininIN

Frog

Kermit


----------



## kadesma

Kermit

Miss Piggy

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Miss Piggy

Hambone


----------



## buckytom

ham bone - pea soup


----------



## GB

pea soup

The Excorcist


----------



## buckytom

the exorcist - tied to a bed


----------



## GB

tied to a bed (ok this one can get dangerous )

George Costanza


----------



## SizzlininIN

George Costanza

Neurotic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurosis


----------



## pdswife

Neurotic=mother


----------



## SizzlininIN

pds!!!

Mother

Goose


----------



## Michelemarie

goose - poop


----------



## SizzlininIN

Poop 

Scoop


----------



## mudbug

scoop

Fritos


----------



## kadesma

fritos

 dip

kadesma


----------



## buckytom

dip - bump


----------



## GB

dip

swim               .


----------



## buckytom

oops, sorry gb.

swim - freestyle


----------



## mudbug

swim

Skinnydip


----------



## buckytom

lol, skinnydip - freestyle...


----------



## mudbug

skinnydip

commando freestyle


----------



## buckytom

commando freestyle - shrinkage (george costanza)


----------



## mudbug

shrinkage

showers in prison


----------



## GB

showers in prison

scariest place on earth


----------



## mudbug

scariest place on earth

Filene's Basement on wedding dress markdown day


----------



## GB

Filene's Basement on wedding dress markdown day

Insane!!!


----------



## buckytom

insane - in the membrane


----------



## mudbug

the membrane needs some rain in Spain


----------



## middie

Cypress Hill


----------



## corazon

Cypress hill - "don't cho know I'm loco?"


----------



## kadesma

loco

me 


kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

me - tired


----------



## corazon

tired - the kids make me


----------



## pdswife

The kids make me - want to slap the parents...( sorry...too many crying fussy 2 year olds at the store today)


----------



## Michelemarie

want to slap the parents - meet the parents


----------



## Ken

Meet the Parents- "Greg's a male nurse."


----------



## pdswife

Greg's a male nurse =  Circle of trust


----------



## SizzlininIN

Circle of Trust

Friendship


----------



## cara

friendship - secrets


----------



## Michelemarie

secrets - gossip


----------



## cara

gossip - barber


----------



## Michelemarie

barber - haircut


----------



## buckytom

haircut - flowbee


----------



## CookinBlondie

Flowbee-->Pokemon


----------



## pdswife

Pokemon - cartoon


----------



## corazon

cartoon - bugs bunny


----------



## pdswife

Bugs Bunny - roadrunner


----------



## Barbara L

road runner

coyote

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

coyote

loser


kadesma


----------



## cara

loser - olympic games


----------



## mudbug

olympic games - nice butts


----------



## cara

nice butts - pro-cyclists


----------



## middie

pro-cyclists... lance armstrong


----------



## pdswife

Lance Armstrong - Miss Crow


----------



## cara

Miss Crow - breast cancer


----------



## Michelemarie

breast cancer   - pink ribbon


----------



## jkath

pink ribbon......ballet slippers


----------



## Michelemarie

ballet slippers - tights


----------



## jkath

tights.....ice skating


----------



## Michelemarie

ice skating - graceful


----------



## mudbug

graceful - surfing


----------



## corazon

surfing - something I'd love to do


----------



## middie

Something I'd love to do... Retire !!!!!!!


----------



## corazon

Retire - New Zealand


----------



## middie

New Zealand... Kiwi


----------



## GB

Kiwi

fruit


----------



## kadesma

fruit
salad

kadesma


----------



## middie

Salad.. lettuce


----------



## pdswife

Lettuce - green


----------



## Michelemarie

green - kermit the frog


----------



## Ken

Kermit the Frog - frogs legs


----------



## Michelemarie

frog legs - gross


----------



## SierraCook

1 gross = 1 long ton (2,240 lbs.)


----------



## Ken

1 long ton = weight of a  Hyundai Accent


----------



## buckytom

hyundai accent - flied lice


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLO!!  

Flied lice - laughter


----------



## middie

laughter... fun


----------



## spdrdr

FUN - - - GRINS    



Glenda


----------



## pdswife

Grins = Buckytom


----------



## kadesma

Buckytom

laughter


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

laughter-the best medicine


----------



## Michelemarie

the best medicine - nyquil!


----------



## kimbaby

Nyquil-vicks


----------



## Michelemarie

Vicks - vaporizor


----------



## kimbaby

vaporizor-steam


----------



## kadesma

steam

frizzy hair 

kadesma


----------



## middie

frizzy hair... my head !!!!!!


----------



## Ken

"My head!" - the guy shot by Cheney


----------



## kadesma

Cheney

Duck!!!!

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Duck

Donald


----------



## kadesma

Donald

Trump


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Trump = tower


----------



## Michelemarie

tower - blocks


----------



## middie

blocks... toys


----------



## corazon

toys - mess


----------



## pdswife

Mess - mud


----------



## corazon

mud - floor


----------



## pdswife

floor- rug


----------



## middie

rug... vacuum


----------



## SizzlininIN

Vacuum

Hoover


----------



## GB

Hoover

Dam


----------



## middie

Dam... beavers


----------



## GB

beavers

teeth


----------



## middie

teeth... brush


----------



## SizzlininIN

brush

hair


----------



## middie

hair... cut


----------



## buckytom

cut - switchblade


----------



## Michelemarie

switchblade - ouch!


----------



## buckytom

ouchie - boo boo


----------



## GB

boo boo

Hey Yogi


----------



## buckytom

hey yogi........pic-a-nic basket


----------



## SizzlininIN

Picnic Basket

"We're not in Kansas Anymore"


----------



## pdswife

"we're not in Kansas Anymore"  =  The Land of OZ


----------



## kadesma

OZ
red slippers


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

red slippers-Ronald McDonald


----------



## mudbug

Ronald McDonald - fries


----------



## kimbaby

fries-ketchup


----------



## kadesma

ketchup

mustard

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

mustard-spicy


----------



## mudbug

spicy -etouffee


----------



## kadesma

etouffee

chicory coffee

kadesma


----------



## middie

coffee... bitter


----------



## Michelemarie

bitter - nasty


----------



## mrsmac

nasty- cruel


----------



## middie

cruel... heartless


----------



## corazon

heartless - politician
(hi mrsmac! how's the pregnancy going? good to see you!)


----------



## mudbug

politician - money


----------



## middie

money... greed


----------



## kadesma

greed

uncaring

kadesma


----------



## middie

uncaring... selfish


----------



## pdswife

Selfish - ME ME MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Michelemarie

me - tired


----------



## corazon

tired - sleepy


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sleepy-dwarf

how bad is that i had to think if they were called dwarves or not!


----------



## pdswife

dwarf - Snowwhite


----------



## middie

SnowWhite... Apple


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Apple-blossom


----------



## corazon

blossom - cherry


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cherry......................








































red


----------



## pdswife

Red =  hot


----------



## expatgirl

hot--Thai Curries


----------



## sattie

Thai curries - runny nose


----------



## SizzlininIN

Runny Nose

cold


----------



## GB

cold

tissues


----------



## pdswife

Tissues- cry


----------



## kimbaby

cry-sad movie


----------



## pdswife

Sad movie - funny movie


----------



## kimbaby

funny movie- comedy


----------



## pdswife

Comedy = laughter


----------



## SizzlininIN

Laughter 

Pee your pants


----------



## The Z

Pee your pants = * JACKPOT *


----------



## pdswife

Jackpot  - slot machine


----------



## kimbaby

Slot Machine-vegas


----------



## mudbug

vegas - stays there (whew!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Stays There

Super Glue


----------



## corazon

super glue - fingers


----------



## pdswife

fingers - diamond rings


----------



## middie

diamonds... are forever


----------



## mrsmac

are forever  - Tattoos


----------



## middie

tattoos... love 'em


----------



## pdswife

love 'em - cookies!


----------



## corazon

cookies - cookie monster


----------



## expatgirl

cookies--computer


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry--I'm trying adjust to the fact that I need reading glasses


Cookie Monster--crumbs


----------



## middie

crumbs... messy


----------



## kadesma

messy

kids and P/B


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kids and p/b  -  cold glass of milk


----------



## kadesma

cold glass of milk

chocolate cake 
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

*Chocolate Cake*   = *No-No......  *


----------



## kimbaby

no-no~ please...


----------



## mudbug

please - please please me (The Beatles)


----------



## middie

beatles... bugs  (squish)


----------



## kadesma

bugs

bunny

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Bunny - Easter


----------



## kadesma

easter
eggs (chocolate) 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate - pudding


----------



## mudbug

middie said:
			
		

> bugs (squish)


 
Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me?????


----------



## corazon

pudding - jello


----------



## kadesma

jello

shakey

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Shakey - Shakey's pizza


----------



## kadesma

pizza

salami

kadesma


----------



## corazon

salami - brie (my fave heart attack sandwich)


----------



## kadesma

brie

bkaed

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

baked - cake


----------



## middie

cake... icing


----------



## kadesma

icing

sugar

kadesma


----------



## corazon

sugar - cavities


----------



## Barbara L

cavities -- turkeys

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

turkeys - thanksgiving


----------



## pdswife

Thanksgiving - family


----------



## SizzlininIN

family

fued


----------



## GB

fued

Hatfields and McCoys


----------



## kadesma

Hatfields and Mc Coys
straw hats

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Straw Hats

Hee Haw


----------



## pdswife

Hee Haw = donkey


----------



## SizzlininIN

Donkey 

Kong


----------



## pdswife

Kong = KING


----------



## middie

King... idiot (it's his last name)


----------



## kadesma

idiot

Trump


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

trump - bridge


----------



## Michelemarie

bridge - game


----------



## kadesma

game

baseball

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

baseball - cubbies!


----------



## mudbug

cubbies - wait till next year..........


----------



## pdswife

Wait till next year -  a vacation on a Greek Island.....


----------



## mudbug

Greek island vacation - where's Zorba?


----------



## SierraCook

where's zorba? = baklava


----------



## kadesma

baklava

honey

kadesma


----------



## corazon

honey - bee


----------



## cara

bee - summer


----------



## corazon

summer - hurry up


----------



## middie

hurry up... move faster


----------



## pdswife

Move faster = fall down


----------



## kadesma

hurt

kadesma


----------



## middie

hurt... sore


----------



## corazon

sore - muscles


----------



## mudbug

muscles - ripped


----------



## corazon

ripped - 6 pack


----------



## SizzlininIN

6-pack

ronjohn55


----------



## mudbug

ronjohn55 - ronjohn00 (during Lent)


----------



## SizzlininIN

sorry ronjohn but that was funny


----------



## kadesma

ronjohn

beer  expert 

kadesma


----------



## cara

beer expert - brewer


----------



## corazon

brewer - yeast


----------



## Barbara L

yeast -- dinner rolls

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

dinner rolls

butter


----------



## Michelemarie

butter - fattening


----------



## kadesma

fattening
mashed potatoes

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

mashed potatoes

fried chicken


----------



## kadesma

fried chicken

cream gravy


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

cream gravy - billdofski


----------



## kadesma

billdofski

breakfast 


kadesma


----------



## biev

breakfast - banana


----------



## corazon

banana - bread


----------



## SizzlininIN

bread

french toast


----------



## kadesma

french toast

 syrup

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

syrup............sweet


----------



## Barbara L

sweet


honey

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

honey  - muffins


----------



## kadesma

muffins

cupcakes


kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

cupcakes

frosting


----------



## corazon

frosting - cake


----------



## middie

cake... sugar


----------



## mrsmac

sugar  - fairy floss


----------



## funny

fairy floss- candy floss


----------



## GB

candy floss

rotted teeth


----------



## RMS

rotted teeth- pain


----------



## GB

pain

pleasure


----------



## sattie

pleasure

sadness


----------



## pdswife

Sadness =  tears


----------



## corazon

tears - cry


----------



## pdswife

Cry -  weep


----------



## corazon

weep - willow


----------



## pdswife

Willow - lake


----------



## GB

lake

waterski


----------



## kadesma

water ski

broken leg

kadesma


----------



## GB

broken leg

cruches


----------



## mudbug

crutches - Lourdes


----------



## middie

Lourdes... MaDonna (It's her daughter's name)


----------



## kadesma

Madona,

headliner


kadesma


----------



## GB

headliner

concert


----------



## kadesma

concert

music

kadesma


----------



## GB

music

emotion


----------



## Michelemarie

emotion - drama


----------



## kadesma

Drama

comedy


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

*Comedy = Maidrite  ?*


----------



## middie

maidrite...barbara


----------



## funny

barbara-  married


----------



## SizzlininIN

married

love birds


----------



## Michelemarie

love birds - nest


----------



## cara

nest - eggs


----------



## GB

eggs

chickens


----------



## corazon

chickens - farm


----------



## GB

farm

animals


----------



## SizzlininIN

animals

zoo


----------



## cara

zoo - breeding programm


----------



## kimbaby

Breeding Program-good Stock


----------



## mrsmac

breeding program - Pandas


----------



## kimbaby

Pandas- Cute


----------



## mrsmac

cute - babies


----------



## GB

babies

amazing


----------



## cara

cute - kitten


----------



## Michelemarie

kitten - cat


----------



## kimbaby

cat-sylfester


----------



## middie

sylvester... tweety bird


----------



## pdswife

Tweety bird - yellow


----------



## Michelemarie

yellow - banana


----------



## SizzlininIN

banana

monkey


----------



## corazon

monkey - curious


----------



## middie

curious... cats


----------



## corazon

cats - dogs


----------



## mrsmac

dogs -  jumping


----------



## SizzlininIN

Jumping

Trampoline


----------



## Michelemarie

trampoline - sister (she just got one)


----------



## corazon

sister - fun


----------



## kimbaby

fun-Playing cricket (darts)


----------



## middie

darts... bullseye


----------



## SizzlininIN

bullseye

Toy Story


----------



## mrsmac

Toy Story - Little Bo peep


----------



## middie

Little Bo Peep... Lost Sheep


----------



## mrsmac

lost sheep - Waltzing Matilda


----------



## kadesma

waltzing matilda

outback

kadesma


----------



## corazon

outback - steak


----------



## The Z

steak

steak & kidney pie


----------



## pdswife

Steak - baked potatoes


----------



## kadesma

baked potatoes

butter

kadesma


----------



## corazon

butter - toast


----------



## pdswife

toast - honey


----------



## cara

honey - bee


----------



## pdswife

Bee = flowers


----------



## middie

bee... sting


----------



## pdswife

sting - OUCH


----------



## middie

oops sorry pds

flowers... fragrant


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Sorry tooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

fragrant - perfume


----------



## kimbaby

perfume-white diamonds


----------



## pdswife

White diamonds - Red rubys


----------



## kimbaby

red rubies-green emeralds


----------



## pdswife

Green emeralds - wizard of Oz


----------



## kimbaby

wizard of oz -toto


----------



## pdswife

Toto - The Tin man


----------



## kimbaby

tin man-scarecrow


----------



## middie

scarecrow... farms


----------



## kimbaby

farms-cows


----------



## middie

cows... milk


----------



## kimbaby

milk-chocolate


----------



## middie

chocolate... gimme


----------



## kimbaby

gimme-please


----------



## middie

please.. thank you


----------



## kimbaby

thank you-your welcome


----------



## CookinBlondie

You're Welcome-->Giving


----------



## middie

you're welcome... smile


----------



## middie

ops sorry blondie... giving... sharing


----------



## kimbaby

smile-good mood


----------



## mrsmac

good mood - sunshine


----------



## corazon

sunshine - warm


----------



## pdswife

Warm - chocolate pudding


----------



## middie

pudding... comforting


----------



## RMS

comforting- Grandma


----------



## kimbaby

grandma-rocking chair


----------



## SizzlininIN

rocking chair 

baby


----------



## Michelemarie

baby - miracle


----------



## middie

miracle... answered prayer


----------



## biev

answered prayer - god


----------



## pdswife

God = real??


----------



## kimbaby

real-MAYO..........


----------



## Michelemarie

mayo - mayonaise?


----------



## kimbaby

myonaise-helmans


----------



## SizzlininIN

Helmans

BLT Sandwich


----------



## pdswife

blt sandwich - add onions


----------



## corazon

onions - no thank you


----------



## pdswife

No thank you = yes please


----------



## corazon

yes please - chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - Easter bunny


----------



## middie

Easter Bunny... Is real !


----------



## Maidrite

*Is Real !  = Deal "MAIDRITE" !!*

*You have to ask ??????  *


----------



## kimbaby

deal-no deal


----------



## mudbug

no deal - no card game


----------



## pdswife

no card game - checkers


----------



## tancowgirl2000

checkers = red and black


----------



## middie

red and black... flannel


----------



## funny

flannel - towel


----------



## GB

towel

Hitchhikers Guide To The Universe


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hitchhikers guide = dumb title for a movie


----------



## SizzlininIN

dumb  title for a movie

dumb and dumber


----------



## Ken

dumb and dumber - Pamela Anderson and Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## corazon

Pamela & Anna Nicole - blonde


----------



## SizzlininIN

Blonde

Me  (SizzlininIN)


----------



## kadesma

me

gramma 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

gramma - I miss mine


----------



## mudbug

gramma - gram 'a marsala (sorry, Yakuta!)


----------



## RMS

Gram a marsala- shot of whiskey


----------



## corazon

shot of whiskey - Scotland


----------



## tancowgirl2000

scotland....kilt


----------



## wasabi

kilt..........underwear?


----------



## corazon

underwear - comando


----------



## middie

comando... free


----------



## SizzlininIN

Free

wild animals


----------



## middie

Wild animals... love 'em


----------



## buckytom

love 'em - or eat 'em


----------



## kimbaby

Eat 'em- Biscuits


----------



## mudbug

biscuits - butter and honey


----------



## SizzlininIN

butter and honey

Fried Mush.....although I like it best with butter and syrup


----------



## middie

mush... corn


----------



## tancowgirl2000

corn......cob


----------



## mudbug

cob - outhouse


----------



## middie

outhouse... ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## pdswife

ewwwww.... = squished spiders


----------



## corazon

squished spiders - shoe


----------



## middie

shoe... walk


----------



## corazon

walk - Good Friday


----------



## cara

good friday - fish


----------



## GB

fish

Phish


----------



## buckytom

phish - the dead


----------



## GB

the dead

Jerry Garcia


----------



## buckytom

jerry garcia - cherry garcia


----------



## GB

cherry garcia

Creamy goodness


----------



## mudbug

creamy goodness - chocolate volcano cake


----------



## middie

chocolate volcano cake. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kimbaby

ymmmmmmm- really good


----------



## middie

really good... cheesecake


----------



## Michelemarie

cheesecake - factory


----------



## middie

factory... hot


----------



## biev

hot - lingerie


----------



## middie

lingerie... not so innocent ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

not so innocent--> strawberry wine!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

strawberry wine

Deana Carter


----------



## pdswife

Deana Carter  = Jimmy Carter


----------



## GB

Jimmy Carter

Intelligent


----------



## SizzlininIN

Intelligent

bright


----------



## GB

bright

sun


----------



## kimbaby

Sun- Tan............


----------



## Michelemarie

tan  --- skin (hi kimbaby!)


----------



## jkath

skin ------moisturizer


----------



## middie

Moisturizer... lotion


----------



## pdswife

lotion - baby


----------



## middie

baby... soft


----------



## jkath

soft----------cotton balls


----------



## middie

cotton balls... fluffy


----------



## jkath

fluffy------bunnies (say that three times fast!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

bunnies.....Easter


----------



## middie

Easter... Ham


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ham

Honey


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey Midd....just saw that your now a site helper.............Congrats!  Must have happened while I was away or I've just been having my every so often blonde moments.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

honey-bees


----------



## cara

bees - flowers


----------



## buckytom

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Hey Midd....just saw that your now a site helper.............Congrats! Must have happened while I was away or I've just been having my every so often blonde moments.


 
lol, pssst sizz, the latter.


flowers - petals


----------



## BreezyCooking

Petals - salad


----------



## GB

salad

Ceaser


----------



## buckytom

caesar - augustus

this guy:http://www.lucidcafe.com/library/95sep/augustus.html


----------



## GB

augustus

Father In Law (that is his middle name)


----------



## SizzlininIN

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, pssst sizz, the latter.
> 
> 
> flowers - petals


 
hey!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

father in law

mother in law


----------



## jkath

_(oh this could be a loaded question...but I refrain)_

mother in law

Rhode Island (place of origin)


----------



## middie

Rhode Island... Providence


----------



## buckytom

providence - bounty


----------



## middie

bounty... hunter


----------



## pdswife

Hunter =  deer


----------



## kimbaby

deer-bambi


----------



## buckytom

bambi - .30-06


----------



## tancowgirl2000

30.-06

nice!


----------



## mudbug

nice - some rice and spice


----------



## CookinBlondie

spice-->sugar


----------



## pdswife

Sugar - candy


----------



## kimbaby

Candy-peppermint Pattie


----------



## middie

Peppermint Patty... York


----------



## corazon

york - duke


----------



## CookinBlondie

Duke-->Dukes of Hazard


----------



## middie

Dukes of Hazzard... General Lee


----------



## kimbaby

general Lee-car


----------



## corazon

car - falcon


----------



## GB

falcon

Saturday Night Live


----------



## corazon

SNL - Wayne's World


----------



## kimbaby

wAYNE'S WORLD-TOTALY AWESOME DUDE


----------



## pdswife

Totaly awesome dude - Neat '0'


----------



## jkath

Neato..............Frito


----------



## pdswife

Frito - corn


----------



## corazon

corn - summer


----------



## mudbug

summer - bare feet


----------



## corazon

bare feet- grass


----------



## middie

grass... fresh cut


----------



## pdswife

Fresh cut - flowers


----------



## jkath

flowers..............Springtime!


----------



## corazon

springtime - warm weather


----------



## GB

warm weather

happiness


----------



## Barbara L

Happiness


Family


----------



## buckytom

family - cosa nostra


----------



## mudbug

cosa nostra - omerta


----------



## corazon

omerta - silence


----------



## cara

silence - night


----------



## SizzlininIN

night

stars


----------



## GB

stars

shooting stars


----------



## kimbaby

shooting stars - wish


----------



## cara

wish - dreams


----------



## SizzlininIN

dreams

visions


----------



## corazon

visions - sugarplums


----------



## jkath

sugarplum(s)...fairy


----------



## SizzlininIN

fairy

tooth fairy


----------



## corazon

tooth fairy - pillow


----------



## jkath

pillow-------down


----------



## corazon

down - comforter


----------



## Michelemarie

comforter - sleep!


----------



## corazon

sleep - nap


----------



## jkath

nap...............baby


----------



## corazon

baby - in my arms


----------



## expatgirl

in my arms--my darling


----------



## SizzlininIN

My Darling

Clementine


----------



## cara

clementine - song


----------



## tancowgirl2000

song
..............
bird


----------



## jkath

bird.........cage


----------



## corazon

cage - animal


----------



## GB

animal

The Muppets


----------



## corazon

The muppets - Johnny Cash (he was a guest star!  I love the muppets!  We just started watching the first season on dvd.)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Johnny Cash

Reece Witherspoon


----------



## corazon

Reese Witherspoon - joaquin phoenix


----------



## kadesma

j phoenix-ashes


kadesma


----------



## cara

ashes - bbq


----------



## GB

bbq

smoke


----------



## corazon

smoke - fire dept


----------



## cara

fire dept - red cars


----------



## corazon

red cars - fast


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fast

no food


----------



## kadesma

no food-weight loss 

kadesma


----------



## biev

weight loss - if only....!


----------



## kadesma

if only-rescue 

kadesma


----------



## corazon

rescue - firefighters


----------



## grumblebee

firefighters - mustaches


----------



## corazon

mustaches - handlebar
(top 10 mustaches http://www.usatoday.com/life/columnist/candy/2002/2002-07-10-candy.htm )


----------



## kadesma

handlebar-bike

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

bike

bike trails


----------



## jkath

trails.............hike


----------



## kadesma

hike-boots


kadesma


----------



## corazon

boots - sharks "..._why?" do you ask? Aidan's shark boots. Can you tell he put them on himself? They are on the wrong feet! _


----------



## kadesma

adorable 
sharks-ocean

kadesma


----------



## corazon

ocean - hawaii


----------



## jkath

hawaii.......WASABI


----------



## kadesma

Wasabi-true friend


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

true friend

bond


----------



## corazon

bond - james bond


----------



## GB

james bond

martini


----------



## cara

martine - olives


----------



## corazon

olives - pizza


----------



## cara

pizza - italian restaurant (I will go there tonight.. ;o) )


----------



## corazon

italian restaurant - pasta (enjoy your evening out cara!)


----------



## Michelemarie

pasta - good!


----------



## cara

good - summer  (thanks corazon!)


----------



## corazon

summer - sunshine


----------



## cara

sunshine - ice cream


----------



## kadesma

ice cream-cake


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

cake 

frosting


----------



## kadesma

frosting=sugar


kadesma


----------



## corazon

sugar - baking


----------



## middie

baking... holidays


----------



## mudbug

holidays - in a daze


----------



## kadesma

in a daze-teenagers 


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

(oh, geez, can I relate, kadesma.........)
teenagers - God's idea of payback


----------



## kadesma

payback-your kids own kids 

kadesma


----------



## biev

Your kids own kids - lots of christmas presents


----------



## Constance

lots of christmas presents...big charge card bill to pay off..


----------



## middie

big charge card... bring on the tears


----------



## kadesma

bring on the tears-diet 

kadesma


----------



## middie

diet... failed


----------



## kadesma

failed-start over

kadesma


----------



## corazon

start over - collect $200


----------



## kadesma

collect$200.00-shop 

kadesma


----------



## corazon

shop - drop


----------



## kadesma

drop-tear

kadesma


----------



## cara

tear - loss


----------



## SizzlininIN

loss 

grief


----------



## kadesma

grief-sadness


kadesma


----------



## cara

sadness - goodbye


----------



## kadesma

goodbye-hello

kadesma


----------



## cara

hello - visitors


----------



## mudbug

visitors - bienvenue!


----------



## GB

bienvenue

mudbug


----------



## kadesma

Mudbug-A-ONE


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

A-1

Steak Sauce


----------



## cara

Steak Sauce - beef


----------



## SizzlininIN

Beef

"Where's the Beef"?  (Wendy's Commercial)


----------



## cara

"Where's the Beef"? (Wendy's Commercial) - TV


----------



## middie

t.v.... sitcoms


----------



## cara

sitcoms - friends


----------



## mudbug

friends - the never-ending story of Ms. Aniston


----------



## kadesma

Aniston-oh no-Pitt

kadesma


----------



## middie

Pitt... Jolie


----------



## corazon

Jolie - baby


----------



## middie

baby... itty bitty


----------



## biev

itty bitty - spider


----------



## kadesma

spider-black

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

black - the new white


----------



## Maidrite

The New White = House ?????


----------



## SizzlininIN

House

"Little House on The Prarie"


----------



## corazon

Little House on the Prarie - feathered hair


----------



## SizzlininIN

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Little House on the Prarie - feathered hair


 
????they did.....I just remember long straight all over


----------



## corazon

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> ????they did.....I just remember long straight all over


don't know SizzlininIN.  I never watched it, but it was the first that came to mind.  The dad, maybe?


----------



## corazon

Not exactly feathered but pretty awful, right?


----------



## SizzlininIN

corazon90 said:
			
		

> don't know SizzlininIN. I never watched it, but it was the first that came to mind. The dad, maybe?


 
 

Feathered Hair

Me from 1976 to 1986


----------



## middie

1986... one of the best years for big hair bands


----------



## SizzlininIN

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I think we all have those hair moments that make us cringe when we look at old pics.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Big Hair Bands

Kiss


----------



## corazon

kiss - prince


----------



## biev

prince - frog


----------



## SizzlininIN

Somehow we seem to come back to frogs, then pigs, then muppets.... 

frogs

ponds


----------



## jkath

pond........ducks


----------



## middie

Ducks... Daffy


----------



## corazon

daffy - bugs


----------



## kadesma

bugs,germs

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

germs

Lysol


----------



## grumblebee

Lysol

Wastebasket


----------



## kadesma

wastebasket-garbage


kadesma


----------



## corazon

garbage - thursday


----------



## kadesma

thursday-homemade bread day

kadesma


----------



## vyapti

homemade bread day-chicken marsala

(the only time I make naan)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Chicken Marsala

Wine


----------



## Michelemarie

wine   merlot


----------



## cara

merlot - france


----------



## corazon

france - Aunt


----------



## kadesma

Aunt-pb cookies


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

PB cookies = Yes Please !


----------



## middie

please.. thank you


----------



## kadesma

*Thank you -You're welcome*

*kadesma *


----------



## jkath

You're Welcome........manners


----------



## corazon

manners - bernstain bears


----------



## Michelemarie

bernstein bears - papa


----------



## biev

papa - hug


----------



## corazon

hug - children


----------



## kadesma

children-perfect happiness


kadesma


----------



## corazon

perfect happiness - sunny day at the lake with my family


----------



## SizzlininIN

sunny day at the lake with my family

picnic


----------



## GB

picnic

Frisbee


----------



## corazon

frisbee - ultamite


----------



## mudbug

ultimate - Tyler Florence's _something_


----------



## middie

something... anything


----------



## kadesma

anything-steak and eggs  


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

steak and eggs

green eggs and ham


----------



## jkath

green eggs and ham

Dr. Seuss


----------



## SizzlininIN

Dr. Seuss

Childhood


----------



## kimbaby

childhood-playtime


----------



## corazon

playtime - time alone


----------



## jkath

time alone.........cleaning (boy am I boring!)


----------



## kimbaby

cleaning-chores


----------



## corazon

chores - never ending laundry


----------



## kimbaby

never ending laundry-tide


----------



## corazon

tide - moon


----------



## jkath

moon..........stars


----------



## Maidrite

*MOON  ! = *


*FULL MOON RAISING !*


















*PLUMBERS RUMP !  *


----------



## corazon

stars - shining


----------



## kadesma

stars-night sky


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

*OOPS SORRY JKATH*



*STARS  *





*I SEE STARS WHEN I SEE >>>>>>>>*






*PLUMBERS RUMP !!!!    *


----------



## jkath

lol maidrite!!!

night sky.......orion's belt


----------



## corazon

orions belt - dh


----------



## jkath

dh..............poker


----------



## Maidrite

*Opps SOrry Cora and Kadesma, *
*LEt ME See ok*

*The Shinning (JAck N. ) + Night Sky = I  KNOW  =*




*REDRUM   *


----------



## Maidrite

*POKER = Kenny ROGERS " Boy you have to be fast here "*


----------



## jkath

Kenny Rogers............plastic surgery


----------



## Maidrite

*Plastic Surgery = LARGE DEBT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## jkath

Large debt............creditors


----------



## Maidrite

*Creditors = HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## jkath

help---------assist


----------



## Ken

assist  -  goal   (GO OILERS!)


----------



## jkath

goal.............football  (hi ken)


----------



## kimbaby

FOOTBALL-tampa bay bucs


----------



## middie

bucs... buckeyes


----------



## mudbug

buckeyes - Ohio


----------



## urmaniac13

Ohio - Middie


----------



## mudbug

middie - killer poster on DC and cool person besides


----------



## jkath

killer poster on DC and cool person besides.........(dang that's a lot of people, but since she brought it up, I'll say............) mudbug


----------



## Maidrite

*MUDBUG = CAJUN CRAWDADDIES lol  *


----------



## corazon

cajun crawdaddies - southern


----------



## kimbaby

southren-the home of cajun foods-LOUSIANA


----------



## jkath

Louisiana.....Maine  (anyone else know the states in alphabetical order, or am I the only nerd?)


----------



## corazon

Maine - clam chowder


----------



## jkath

clam chowder....ick


----------



## corazon

ick - slugs


----------



## SierraCook

slugs = banana


----------



## Shaheen

Banana Milkshake!


----------



## corazon

milkshake - choc mint


----------



## Shaheen

Baskin Robbins


----------



## cara

Baskin Robbins - brand


----------



## corazon

brand - cows


----------



## Shaheen

cows: milk


----------



## cara

milk - healthy


----------



## corazon

milk - does the body good


----------



## mrsmac

healthy/does the body good  -  Fibre!


----------



## corazon

fiber - whole wheat


----------



## Shaheen

fibre: digestive biscuits


----------



## corazon

digestive biscuits - tea


----------



## Shaheen

tea: ginger tea


----------



## corazon

ginger - asian


----------



## mudbug

asian - wok


----------



## Shaheen

wok: chinese cooking


----------



## corazon

chinese cooking - "you like a the flied lice?"


----------



## biev

lice - itch


----------



## Shaheen

itch: Colocasia root


----------



## kadesma

colocasia root-calamine lotion

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

calamine lotion - gal o' mine's potion


----------



## SizzlininIN

mudbug said:
			
		

> calamine lotion - gal o' mine's potion


 
????????????????


----------



## kimbaby

???????? - question


----------



## SizzlininIN

question - answer


----------



## corazon

answer - test


----------



## cara

test - knowledge


----------



## SizzlininIN

knowledge - books


----------



## corazon

books - read


----------



## Shaheen

read- night


----------



## corazon

night - peaceful


----------



## Shaheen

peaceful - sleep


----------



## corazon

sleep - dream


----------



## SizzlininIN

dream  -wish


----------



## kadesma

wish- peace 

kadesma


----------



## corazon

peace - kids asleep


----------



## kadesma

kids asleep-relaxation 

kadesma


----------



## corazon

relaxation - when?


----------



## kadesma

when?-NOW  put those feet up and have some tea  

kadesma


----------



## jkath

Now..........decaf


----------



## corazon

decaf - caramel macciato

_Thanks kadesma! You are one in a million! Unfortunately, when I posted that, Callum had woken up and was yelling in my arms. One of those nights where I think I can get away with putting them to bed early and having a restful night. Somehow, they know my plans..._


----------



## jkath

caramel macchiatto-----my sister


----------



## corazon

my sister - too much fun 

_goodnight jkath  _


----------



## urmaniac13

Too Much Fun - DiscussCooking


----------



## Shaheen

Discuss Cooking: family


----------



## SizzlininIN

family - bonds


----------



## Clubberer

ooops

*edit*


----------



## corazon

bonds - savings


----------



## Shaheen

savings - bank account


----------



## vyapti

bank account - Nigerian Spam


----------



## buckytom

nigerian spam - internet scam


----------



## GB

internet scam

phishing


----------



## SizzlininIN

phishing

caution


----------



## corazon

caution - construction


----------



## kimbaby

construction-roofing


----------



## pdswife

Roofing - Tar


----------



## middie

tar... sticky


----------



## corazon

sticky - syrup


----------



## jkath

syrup.............maple


----------



## kadesma

Maple-waffles

kadesma


----------



## jkath

waffles.......donkey (in Shrek..."and in the morning, I'll make _Waffles!)_


----------



## kadesma

_donkey-mule_

_kadesma _


----------



## Shaheen

mule - shoes


----------



## kadesma

Shoes-socks


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

socks

puppets (sock puppet)


----------



## jkath

puppets.........muppets


----------



## corazon

muppets - sesame street


----------



## GB

sesame street

Big Bird


----------



## kimbaby

big bird-yellow


----------



## Shaheen

yellow - coldplay _(their song)_


----------



## vyapti

coldplay - snowball fight


----------



## Shaheen

snowball fight - snowman!


----------



## kimbaby

snowman-frosty


----------



## jkath

frosty........A&W Rootbeer ("...got that frost mug taste....")


----------



## Ripliancum

A&W Cream Soda.. mmmmm!


----------



## buckytom

mmmmmm - mmmmoooooo cow


----------



## GB

mmmmoooooo cow

chocolate stream


----------



## jkath

um...okay, GB.....maybe I don't want to know.....lol


chocolate stream..............chocolate fountain


----------



## kadesma

chocolate-ice cream


kadesma


----------



## jkath

ice cream..........butter pecan


----------



## GB

butter pecan

pecan pie

(Jkath, there was a hershy's syrup commercial years ago that asked where chocolate milk came from. The answer was that there was a chocolate farm with a chocolate stream and a chocolate cow that made the chocolate milk, or something like that)


----------



## jkath

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Gotcha! 

Pecan Pie..............sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## kadesma

Sweeeeeet-babies 

kadesma


----------



## corazon

babies - free smiles


----------



## kimbaby

free smiles-walmart


----------



## GB

walmart

death of individuality


----------



## katluvscake

walmart-cheap


----------



## Ripliancum

Cheap-Raman Noodles


----------



## jkath

Ramen Noodles..........salt


----------



## buckytom

salt - lick


----------



## jkath

lick..........................tootsie-pop


----------



## GB

tootsie-pop

owl


----------



## kadesma

_Owl-Wise_

_kadesma _


----------



## jkath

Wise........Benjamin Franklin


----------



## kadesma

_Ben Franklin-Electricity_


_kadesma _


----------



## corazon

electricity - bills


----------



## kadesma

_Bills_

_money_

_kadesma_


----------



## corazon

money - green


----------



## vyapti

green - envy


----------



## corazon

envy - grass


----------



## jkath

grass.............(it's nearly midnight....what am I doing up?).....lawnmower


----------



## kimbaby

Lawnmower-snapper


----------



## Shaheen

Snapper - snapshot


----------



## Barb33

Jumbo-Shrimp?  I always loved this one. What can you expext?


----------



## jkath

okay.....

Shrimp..............jambalaya


----------



## kadesma

_Jambalaya-okra_

_kadesma _


----------



## corazon

okra - fried


----------



## kadesma

_fried-potatoes_

_kadesma _


----------



## Shaheen

potato - versatile


----------



## corazon

versatile- duct tape


----------



## jkath

duct tape .......Dad  
(he is the king of duct tape!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dad....always there...............even when he thinks hes not


----------



## kadesma

always there-friends

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Friends - Sitcom


----------



## Shaheen

sitcom - everybody loves raymond


----------



## Michelemarie

everybody loves raymond - tv


----------



## pdswife

Tv - relax


----------



## Ken

relax- Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## mudbug

Frankie Goes to Hollywood - sunglasses


----------



## corazon

sunglasses - night


----------



## katluvscake

Night---Driving


----------



## corazon

driving - windows down


----------



## pdswife

windows down - music up


----------



## kimbaby

music up-rock and roll


----------



## jkath

rock & roll...........zepplin


----------



## vyapti

zepplin - hindenberg


----------



## SizzlininIN

hindenberg - explosion


----------



## Talyn

explosion--bomb


----------



## cara

bomb - war


----------



## Shaheen

war - Iraq


----------



## Shaheen

pop - popsicle


----------



## cara

iraq - desert


----------



## Shaheen

desert - camel


----------



## cara

camel - zigarette


----------



## jkath

cigarette.......cigar


----------



## GB

cigar

Cuba


----------



## SizzlininIN

Cuba

Spanish


----------



## vyapti

Spanish - English


----------



## mudbug

English - country houses


----------



## kimbaby

country houses- Georgia


----------



## corazon

Georgia - peaches


----------



## Trip

Peaches - fuzz


----------



## Talyn

fuzz--animal


----------



## Barb33

animal-men(sorry guys) just kidden, maybe!!?


----------



## cara

barb, that sounds good ;o)

men - football


----------



## SizzlininIN

Football - Tailgating


----------



## cara

Tailgating - summer (?)


----------



## vyapti

Summer - Solstice


----------



## cara

Solstice - witches


----------



## GB

witches

Salem, MA


----------



## Shaheen

witches - broom


----------



## pdswife

Broom -  sweep


----------



## corazon

sweep - daily


----------



## pdswife

daily- calendar


----------



## kimbaby

calendar-year


----------



## cara

year - seasons


----------



## pdswife

Seasons -  Seasons in the Sun ( Terry Jacks)


----------



## cara

seasons in the sun - song


----------



## pdswife

Song - Song Sung Blue ( Neil Diamond)


----------



## kimbaby

Neil Diamond- singer


----------



## pdswife

Singer - Jazz


----------



## kimbaby

Jazz-saxaphone(my son plays)


----------



## cara

saxaphone - orchestra


----------



## pdswife

orchestra - waltz


----------



## GB

orchestra

Boston Symphony


----------



## vyapti

waltz - Matt Leinert


----------



## SizzlininIN

waltz - Matt Leinert?????           (not sure what the connection is though)

Matt Leinert - Football


----------



## GB

Football

soccer


----------



## kimbaby

soccer-mom


----------



## vyapti

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> waltz - Matt Leinert????? (not sure what the connection is though)


 
He stayed in college last year instead of going pro. To fill out his schedule, he took some cheesy classes, including ballroom dancing with his g/f. I'm in football withdrawl, so maybe I'm grasping at straws. Would methodone help?


Soccor - cricket


----------



## cara

cricket - typical english


----------



## kimbaby

typical english- common pharses


----------



## SizzlininIN

vyapti said:
			
		

> He stayed in college last year instead of going pro. To fill out his schedule, he took some cheesy classes, including ballroom dancing with his g/f. I'm in football withdrawl, so maybe I'm grasping at straws. Would methodone help?


 
  vyapti

commom phrases - "what do you want to do"?


----------



## cara

"what do you want to do"? - go to bed ;o)


----------



## GB

go to bed 

dream


----------



## cara

dream - sleep well and nice


----------



## katluvscake

sleep well and nice----a good sunday nap


----------



## SizzlininIN

a good sunday nap

couch


----------



## mudbug

couch - first "adult" purchase


----------



## VickiQ

first adult purchase- car insurance


----------



## Barb33

car Insurance- headache ( I'm from Mass.)


----------



## kadesma

headache-pool retile people


kadesma


----------



## Shaheen

pool - swimming


----------



## vyapti

swimming - trunks


----------



## corazon

trunks - tree


----------



## Shaheen

tree - green


----------



## SizzlininIN

Green - DH after riding a roller coaster


----------



## pdswife

roller coaster - sore back


----------



## kimbaby

sore back -physical therapy...


----------



## pdswife

Physical therapy = recover


----------



## cara

recover - spend a weekend at the shore


----------



## Ripliancum

spend a weekend at the shore - sun burned


----------



## cara

sun burned - no sun milk used


----------



## Trip

no sun milk used - UV rays


----------



## vyapti

UV rays - sun block


----------



## cara

sun block - shadow


----------



## SizzlininIN

shadow - eyes


----------



## cara

eyes - shining


----------



## kimbaby

shining-star


----------



## mudbug

star - star fruit (had some last week and it was totally tasteless)


----------



## SizzlininIN

star fruit - tropical


----------



## vyapti

tropical - paradise


----------



## jkath

paradise..............pair of dice


----------



## Michelemarie

pair of dice - vegas baby!


----------



## SizzlininIN

vegas baby! - What Happens Here Stays Here


----------



## Michelemarie

what happens here stays here - thank goodness !


----------



## katluvscake

Thank Goodness--- Thank Goodness we have enough money to pay the rent this month


----------



## corazon

rent - mortgage


----------



## vyapti

mortgage - debt


----------



## corazon

debt - credit cards


----------



## nucleus

cards - trees and air


----------



## kimbaby

Trees And Air-oxygen


----------



## SizzlininIN

oxygen

life


----------



## corazon

life - enjoy it


----------



## Ripliancum

enjoy it - food

 Hey that's the word that was started at the beginning! Yea!
Its done a complete revolution!


----------



## vyapti

Food (and the word we started with) - circle of life


----------



## Trip

mug - rootbeer.....


----------



## GB

rootbeer

float


----------



## kimbaby

Float-boat


----------



## Trip

boat - cruise


----------



## pdswife

Cruise - Alaska


----------



## corazon

Alaska - snow


----------



## GB

snow

sled


----------



## SizzlininIN

sled

winter


----------



## kimbaby

Winter-cold


----------



## vyapti

cold - beer


----------



## pdswife

beer - ice chest


----------



## SizzlininIN

ice chest

camping


----------



## pdswife

Camping - fishing


----------



## corazon

fishing - lake


----------



## cara

lake - swimming


----------



## pdswife

swimming -skinny dipping


----------



## cara

skinny dipping - fun ( I have no idea what that is, but I guess so..)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. it's swimming in the nude!!


Fun - vacation


----------



## SizzlininIN

vacation - relaxation


----------



## SizzlininIN

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. it's swimming in the nude!!
> 
> 
> and its fun


----------



## pdswife

Yes it is Sizz!   Feels very nice too.


----------



## cara

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> pdswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. it's swimming in the nude!!
> 
> 
> and its fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I thought when I read pds' comment on it.. ;o))
> 
> relaxation - massage
Click to expand...


----------



## SizzlininIN

massage - also fun


----------



## cara

also fun - laughter


----------



## Michelemarie

laughter - fun


----------



## cara

fun - disney land


----------



## SizzlininIN

disneyland

mickey mouse


----------



## kimbaby

Mickey Mouse-minnie Mouse


----------



## pdswife

minnie mouse - daisy duck


----------



## kimbaby

Daisy Duck- Funny


----------



## cara

funny - tickling


----------



## SizzlininIN

tickling - giggles


----------



## kimbaby

giggles-laughter


----------



## Michelemarie

laughter -  children


----------



## SizzlininIN

children - school


----------



## nucleus

school - books


----------



## cara

books - libary


----------



## SizzlininIN

library - shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cara

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh - sneeze


----------



## nucleus

sneeze - Alien Invasion


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alien Invasion ------- Micheal Jackson


----------



## pdswife

Micheal Jackson - YUCKY


----------



## Trip

YUCKY - slime


----------



## corazon

slime - green


----------



## pdswife

Green - Kermit


----------



## middie

Kermit... Miss Piggy


----------



## Michelemarie

Miss Piggy - beautiful


----------



## middie

beautiful... my dad's backyard


----------



## pdswife

my dad's back yard - over grown


----------



## nucleus

over grown - No I'm not overgrown!


----------



## vyapti

I'm not overgrown - denial


----------



## cara

denial - rumors


----------



## corazon

rumors - highschool


----------



## Shaheen

highschool - crushes


----------



## mudbug

crushes - sweet or hopeless


----------



## kimbaby

Sweet

Chocolate Or Vanilla


----------



## corazon

choc or vanilla - no question


----------



## kadesma

no question-silence 

kadesma


----------



## Barb33

silence-golden


----------



## corazon

golden- heart


----------



## kadesma

heart-big


kadesma


----------



## corazon

big - growing


----------



## vyapti

growing - pains


----------



## corazon

pains - back


----------



## cara

back - massage ;o)


----------



## Shaheen

massage - spa


----------



## patch

Shaheen said:
			
		

> massage - spa



spa - bath


----------



## jkath

bath........bubbles


----------



## vyapti

Bubbles - Buttercup


----------



## jkath

Buttercup........dog (it's my pup's middle name)


----------



## Trip

buttercup - yellow


----------



## SizzlininIN

yellow - lemons


----------



## corazon

lemons - lemonade


----------



## jkath

lemonade...............stand


----------



## vyapti

stand - stephen king


----------



## jkath

stephen king.............never seen any


----------



## SizzlininIN

never seen any - big foot


----------



## Shaheen

big foot - giant


----------



## vyapti

giant - barry bonds


----------



## corazon

barry bonds - espn


----------



## cara

espn - sports


----------



## Piccolina

sports = medals


----------



## Barb33

medals-ribbons


----------



## vyapti

ribbons - county fair


----------



## jkath

county-fair..............apple pie


----------



## middie

Apple Pie... Grandma


----------



## jkath

Grandma.........amazing!

(*sidenote: I just visited my wonderful Grandma Saturday. I love seeing her!)


----------



## kadesma

_Amazing----this forums people_


_kadesma _


----------



## Piccolina

This forum's people = awesome cooks!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

awesome cooks - julia child and jacques Pepin


----------



## Piccolina

Julia Child and Jacques Pepin = French cuisine


----------



## kadesma

_French Cuisine-Beef Bourguignonne_

_kadesma _


----------



## cara

Beef Bourguignonne - black pepper


----------



## SizzlininIN

black pepper - salt


----------



## Trip

salt - water


----------



## Michelemarie

water - ocean


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ocean - Seaweed


----------



## Piccolina

Seaweed = Sushi


----------



## jkath

Sushi...........Raw


----------



## Piccolina

Raw = veggies & dip


----------



## GB

veggies & dip

party


----------



## jkath

party...........hors d'oeuvres


----------



## pdswife

hors d'oeuvres - spinach and artichoke dip


----------



## jkath

spinach & Artihcoke dip.............Shepherd's Bread Loaf


----------



## Piccolina

spinach and artichoke dip = sourdough bread


----------



## vyapti

sourdough bread - cold cuts


----------



## Piccolina

Cold cuts = New Year's Eve


----------



## kimbaby

new years eve- getting drunk


----------



## Michelemarie

getting drunk - sick


----------



## pdswife

sick - fever


----------



## corazon

fever - lethargic


----------



## pdswife

lethargic - dizzy


----------



## jkath

dizzy........teacup ride at Disneyland


----------



## vyapti

teacup ride at Disneyland - Vacation


----------



## Trip

vacation - resort


----------



## pdswife

resort - be taken care of


----------



## kadesma

Be taken care of---wish

kadesma


----------



## middie

wish... star


----------



## pdswife

star - Tom Hanks


----------



## middie

tom hanks... bosom buddies


----------



## vyapti

bossom buddies - sit com


----------



## Shaheen

sitcom - friends


----------



## cara

friends - help


----------



## Barb33

HELP!!!!!!- The Beatles!!!  ( movie Help) oops, showing my age here!


----------



## GB

HELP

Yellow Submarine


----------



## cara

Beatles/Yello Submarine - music rights


----------



## vyapti

music rights - vanilla ice


----------



## jkath

vanilla ice....................bad haircut


----------



## Trip

bad haircut - butcher


----------



## jkath

butcher..........baker


----------



## katluvscake

baker--- bakers chocolate


----------



## vyapti

bakers chocolate - almond brick


----------



## buckytom

almond brick - torrone


----------



## cara

torrone - honey


----------



## kimbaby

honey-winnie the pooh


----------



## Michelemarie

winnie the pooh - chubby little cubby all stuffed with fluff - okay - chubby


----------



## mudbug

chubby - Chubby Hubby, middie's favorite ice cream


----------



## middie

Whoa !!!!!!!  I just ate some too !!!

okay okay ice cream... sweet


----------



## kadesma

_sweet-cookies_


_kadesma _


----------



## vyapti

cookies - milk


----------



## Michelemarie

milk - moustache


----------



## kimbaby

moustache-muskateer


----------



## vyapti

mouskateer - M. I. C. K. E. Y. M. O. U. S. E.


----------



## pdswife

Mickey - Donald


----------



## Shaheen

donald - goofy


----------



## Piccolina

Goofy = improv comedy


----------



## pdswife

improv comedy - what's your line?


----------



## Piccolina

what's your line = play rehersal


----------



## jkath

play rehersal..........Hansel & Gretel


----------



## katluvscake

Hansel & Gretel--- Candy


----------



## pdswife

Candy - M & Ms!!


----------



## corazon

M&Ms - my son


----------



## pdswife

My son - brat!!

( I just found out that he changed the message on my MSN from  "be nice - nice is good" to ... be mean - mean is fun" .. I guess it's been like that for a few days.  sigh.


----------



## vyapti

brat - kid brother (he's 22 now)


----------



## Shaheen

brother - fun


----------



## pdswife

fun - party


----------



## kadesma

_Party--Birthday _


_kadesma _


----------



## cara

birthday - cake


----------



## Shaheen

cake - icing


----------



## cara

icing - sugar


----------



## jkath

sugar.............molasses


----------



## Shaheen

mollases - gingerbread cookies


----------



## jkath

gingerbread cookies...............cookie cutters


----------



## Shaheen

cookie cutters - heart shape


----------



## vyapti

heart shape(d) - box


----------



## jkath

box............moving


----------



## Shaheen

moving - my grandparents


----------



## cara

grandparents - dead :-(


----------



## jkath

dead.............poet's society


----------



## cara

dead poets society - film


----------



## jkath

film.........camera


----------



## cara

camera - photos


----------



## jkath

photos..........memories


----------



## kadesma

_Memories-sweet_


_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife

sweet - honey


----------



## cara

honey - bee


----------



## Shaheen

bee - Grumblebee!


----------



## jkath

Grumblebee...........fantastic!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Fantastic - Amazing


----------



## vyapti

Amazing - DW's Husband


----------



## mudbug

DW's husband - autobiography


----------



## corazon

autobiography - book


----------



## kadesma

_Book-relax _

_kadesma_


----------



## Barb33

relax-yoga


----------



## cara

yoga - knotted legs


----------



## SizzlininIN

knotted legs.....giraffe


----------



## kadesma

_giraffe-Africa_


_kadesma _


----------



## Barb33

Africa-jungle


----------



## middie

jungle... leopards


----------



## SizzlininIN

leopards - tigers


----------



## kimbaby

tigers-lions


----------



## corazon

lions - wizard of oz


----------



## vyapti

wizard of oz - dorothy


----------



## kimbaby

Dorothy-Judy Garland


----------



## middie

Judy Garland... Somewhere over The Rainbow


----------



## Shaheen

Somewhere over The Rainbow - Katharine McPhee


----------



## middie

McPhee... American Idol


----------



## pdswife

American Idol - Simon


----------



## middie

Simon... Says


----------



## Trip

Says - Who


----------



## katluvscake

Who--- Whoville


----------



## kimbaby

whoville-the grinch that stole christmas


----------



## vyapti

grinch - commercial, secularized holidays
--not that I'm bitter


----------



## mudbug

this is going to get me in trouble, I just know it..........

commercial, secularized holidays - ACLU


----------



## SizzlininIN

ACLU - Non-Profit Group


----------



## vyapti

Non-Profit Group - Community Action Agencies


----------



## SizzlininIN

Community Action Agencies.......Habitat for Humanities

Note: Not certain it is but thats what came to mind


----------



## Piccolina

Habitat for Humanity = Construction work


----------



## pdswife

construction work = new house


----------



## Piccolina

New house = redecorating


----------



## middie

redecorate... paint


----------



## Piccolina

Paint = artist


----------



## buckytom

artist - bullsheep


----------



## SizzlininIN

bullsheep - farm animals


----------



## pdswife

farm animals - OLD MCDONALD


----------



## Trip

Old Mac Donald - Grandparents (its their last name)


----------



## pdswife

grandparents - old folks


----------



## middie

old folks... walkers


----------



## Shaheen

walkers - walking stick


----------



## pdswife

walking stick - backpacking


----------



## mudbug

backpacking - Blue Canadian Rockies


----------



## middie

rockies... mountains


----------



## kadesma

_Mountains-pine trees_


_kadesma _


----------



## katluvscake

pine trees---- hiking


----------



## kadesma

_Hiking-hungry _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

hungry -trail mix


----------



## pdswife

Trail mix - salty


----------



## corazon

salty - popcorn


----------



## middie

popcorn... movies


----------



## biev

movies... date


----------



## pdswife

Date - 4th of July


----------



## corazon

4th of July - fireworks


----------



## Shaheen

fireworks - New Year celebrations


----------



## corazon

New Years celebration - big apple


----------



## pdswife

Big apple - apple pie


----------



## Trip

barbecue - burgers


----------



## pdswife

Burgers - buns


----------



## katluvscake

buns---sesame seeds


----------



## pdswife

sesame seeds - Chinese bbq pork


----------



## kimbaby

chinese bbq pork-chop sticks


----------



## pdswife

Chop sticks - piano


----------



## kadesma

_Piano,concert_

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife

concert - Rolling Stones


----------



## middie

Rolling Stones... Classic Rock


----------



## pdswife

Classic Rock - loud


----------



## kadesma

_Loud-commercials _

_kadesma _


----------



## SizzlininIN

commercials - annoying


----------



## pdswife

annoying - barking dogs


----------



## Barb33

barking dogs-sleepless night


----------



## middie

dogs... funny creatures


----------



## pdswife

funny creatures - toddlers


----------



## middie

toddlers... inquisitive


----------



## Piccolina

inquizitive = puppies


----------



## kadesma

_puppies-snugglers _

_kadesma_


----------



## middie

snugglers... kittens


----------



## vyapti

kittens - puppies


----------



## corazon

puppies - warm


----------



## Shaheen

warm - Hug


----------



## middie

hug... friends


----------



## Shaheen

friends - always there


----------



## Barb33

always there-God


----------



## vyapti

god - shiva


----------



## Trip

shiva - destroyer


----------



## corazon

destroyer - kitchen (dh says I'm a kitchen destroyer when I cook  )


----------



## pdswife

Kitchen = dishwasher


----------



## Piccolina

Dishwasher = steam


----------



## Barb33

steam-Tub  uhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## corazon

tub - relax


----------



## Piccolina

Relax = tropical island


----------



## vyapti

tropical island - rum


----------



## Piccolina

Rum = Christmas pudding


----------



## pdswife

Christmas pudding - plum


----------



## Piccolina

Plum  = orchards


(Morning Pds , how are you doing today?)


----------



## pdswife

orchards - bears ( they come and eat the plums from the trees behind us)


(HI JESSICA!!!
I'm doing good.  How are you?)


----------



## Piccolina

Bears = stuffed animals


(I'm glad you're well....I'm great too, just a bit of a cold at the moment, but otherwise I'm doing really good, thanks )


----------



## pdswife

Stuffed animals - soft fuzzy rabbits

( well get rid of that silly cold!!)


----------



## Piccolina

Soft fuzzy rabbits = pet store


lol: Will try, it's gorgeous out there today so I'm going to go soak up some of nature's vitamins, that'll surely help.)


----------



## pdswife

Pet store - puppies


(it's finally sunny here too!  I'll be out doing some yard work)


----------



## corazon

puppies - curious

(Sun!  Finally!  It's been pouring here for over a week, I'm glad to see the sky and sun!)


----------



## pdswife

Curious - George


( I know isn't it wonderful!!?)


----------



## corazon

George - uncle

(We're going on a hike this afternoon to soak it up)


----------



## Piccolina

Uncle = book lover


----------



## corazon

book lover - librarian


----------



## Piccolina

Lbrarian = helpful


----------



## pdswife

Helpful - policeman


----------



## Piccolina

Policeman = German Shepherd


----------



## pdswife

German Shepard -  Major Kringle ( I had a shepard named this once.)


----------



## kadesma

_Major Kringle-Chris Kringle (santa a MAJOR kringle )_

_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife

( I got my puppy for Christmas, it had to have a Christmas name!! lol)


Kris Kringle - December


----------



## Piccolina

December = snowball fight


----------



## pdswife

snowball fight - snow fort


----------



## corazon

snow fort - Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## pdswife

Calvin and Hobbes -  cartoons


----------



## Piccolina

Cartoons = Saturday morning


----------



## kimbaby

saturday morning-sleeping in


----------



## Piccolina

Sleeping in = breakfast in bed


----------



## Trip

breakfast in bed - new concept (? someone wanna clue DH in lol)


----------



## mudbug

new concept - lunch in bed


----------



## Piccolina

Trip said:
			
		

> breakfast in bed - new concept (? someone wanna clue DH in lol)


  Awwww, well if you head over to the DC thread about our virtual bed and breakfast I'm sure that we can get some nibbles on a nice tray up to you in a jiffy.


New concept = Hybrid cars


----------



## pdswife

hybrid cars -  good idea!


----------



## Piccolina

Good idea = double sided tape


----------



## kimbaby

double sided tape-sticky


----------



## Piccolina

Sticky = bubble gum


----------



## corazon

bubble gum - pink


----------



## kimbaby

pink-baby girl


----------



## Piccolina

Baby girl = lace dresses


----------



## kimbaby

lace dresses-ruffles


----------



## corazon

ruffles - ridges


----------



## vyapti

ridges - mountains


----------



## pdswife

Mountains - snow


----------



## corazon

snow - sledding


----------



## pdswife

sledding - speed


----------



## corazon

speed - light


----------



## pdswife

Light - dark


----------



## corazon

dark - night
(wow 11,000 posts pds!)


----------



## pdswife

night - stars


(WOW!  I didn't even notice!!)


----------



## Trip

stars - movie


----------



## kadesma

_movie-buttered popcorn _

_kadesma_


----------



## corazon

buttered popcorn - coke


----------



## SizzlininIN

coke - "Its The Real Thing"


----------



## middie

Real Thing... Even better than the real thing by U2


----------



## corazon

U2 - joshua tree


----------



## middie

Tree... Maple


----------



## Trip

Maple - Syrup


----------



## corazon

syrup - apricot


----------



## Trip

apricot - brandy


----------



## pdswife

Brandy - wine


----------



## SizzlininIN

wine - candlelite


----------



## middie

Candle light... Bubble Bath


----------



## Trip

bubble bath - relaxing


----------



## middie

relaxing... sleep


----------



## TATTRAT

sleep: deprivation


----------



## corazon

deprivation - chocolate


----------



## kadesma

_Chocolate-fudge _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

sleep deprivation - this project I'm working on...

chocolate - what I had for dinner last night instead of real food because of this project I'm working on...

fudge - similar to what I've been saying about this project I've been working on....


----------



## middie

Projects... that bad "W" word.
Starts with W and ends with ork


----------



## SizzlininIN

Work - Paycheck


----------



## pdswife

Paycheck - bank account


----------



## TATTRAT

bank account=depleated


----------



## friendlyvegie

depleated--->cries


----------



## TATTRAT

cries=alarm clock


----------



## pdswife

alarm clock =  BAD!


----------



## middie

Bad... dog


----------



## Shaheen

dog... pug


----------



## middie

Pug... cute !


----------



## Shaheen

Cute - babies


----------



## Piccolina

Babies = milestone moments


----------



## Shaheen

milestone moments - graduation


----------



## Piccolina

Graduation = prom night


----------



## pdswife

prom night -  dancing


----------



## middie

dancing... sore feet


----------



## Shaheen

sore feet - pedicure


----------



## pdswife

pedicure - spa treatment


----------



## Shaheen

spa treatment - aromatic oils


----------



## pdswife

aromatic oils- baths ( long hot and bubbly!)


----------



## Shaheen

baths - tub


----------



## Piccolina

Tub = rubber duckies


----------



## pdswife

Rubber Duckies -  big bird


----------



## Trip

big bird - nest


----------



## middie

Nest... eggs


----------



## Trip

eggs - benedict


----------



## pdswife

Benedict - pope


----------



## Trip

pope - religion


----------



## pdswife

religion - war


----------



## vyapti

war - springsteen


----------



## mudbug

springsteen - seeger songs


----------



## Piccolina

(Pete) Seeger songs = hammer


----------



## SizzlininIN

hammer - nails


----------



## Piccolina

Nails = manicure


----------



## pdswife

manicure = fingers


----------



## Piccolina

Fingers = winter gloves


----------



## SizzlininIN

winter gloves - mittens


----------



## Piccolina

Mittens = building snow forts


----------



## pdswife

Building snow forts -  snow ball fights


----------



## Piccolina

Snow ball fights = cold


----------



## pdswife

Cold -  snowcones


----------



## kimbaby

Snowcones-ice Cream Truck


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream truck - big smiles.


----------



## corazon

big smiles - my son, Callum


----------



## pdswife

My son, Callum - cute boy


----------



## Banana Brain

pdswife said:
			
		

> My son, Callum - cute boy


Cute boy- Brad Pit


----------



## Shaheen

Brad Pitt - Jennifer Aniston


----------



## SizzlininIN

Jennifer Aniston - Friends


----------



## pdswife

Friends -  Camping trips


----------



## SNPiccolo5

Camping Trips- S'mores!

-Tim


----------



## pdswife

s'mores - never enough


----------



## mudbug

never enough - aack!  there are so many ways to answer this one.


----------



## pdswife

aack!  There are so many ways to answer this one =  one ov mie spalling tessts.


----------



## Banana Brain

one ov mie spalling tessts - school.


----------



## SizzlininIN

school - teacher


----------



## kimbaby

teacher-learn


----------



## SNPiccolo5

learn - experience


----------



## cara

experience - knowledge


----------



## SNPiccolo5

knowledge- that's a boring one 

- Tim


----------



## cara

boring one - TV programme on monday evenings


----------



## pdswife

tv programme on Monday evenings - nothing to watch


----------



## cara

notching to watch - power failure


----------



## GB

power failure

storm


----------



## SNPiccolo5

storm - x-men


----------



## cara

x-men - comic


----------



## pdswife

Comic - Charlie Brown


----------



## cara

Charlie Brown - peanuts


----------



## pdswife

peanuts - baseball game


----------



## TATTRAT

baseball game=summer fun


----------



## corazon

summer fun - beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - sand dollars


----------



## corazon

sand dollars - stars


----------



## pdswife

stars - Michael J. Fox


----------



## corazon

Michael J Fox - Back to the Future


----------



## pdswife

Back to the future - do it right this time


----------



## vyapti

do it right this time - measure twice, cut once


----------



## pdswife

measure twice, cut once  =   Grandpa's wood shop


----------



## corazon

wood shop - expensive tools


----------



## pdswife

expensive tools -  credit card


----------



## Banana Brain

pdswife said:
			
		

> expensive tools - credit card


credit card- bank


----------



## corazon

bank - money


----------



## pdswife

Money - cash


----------



## corazon

cash - pay


----------



## pdswife

Pay - dinner out


----------



## Piccolina

Dinner out = wine menu


----------



## cara

wine menu - delicious


----------



## Banana Brain

delicious- doughnut


----------



## pdswife

Delicious - vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## cara

vanilla bean ice cream - summer


----------



## corazon

summer - watermelon


----------



## cara

watermelon - punch


----------



## Banana Brain

punch- Muhammad Ali


----------



## JoyC

baseball

summer


----------



## JoyC

sorry i goofed


   Muhammad Ali

   olympics


----------



## corazon

olympics - vancouver


----------



## pdswife

Vancouver =  Bojangles ( my favorite place to eat in Vancouver, It's on the waterfront and it's WONDERFUL!)


----------



## mudbug

Bojangles - Backsliders' Wine ( another tune by Jerry Jeff Walker, who wrote Mr. Bojangles)


----------



## pdswife

blacksliders' wine - head ache


----------



## Angie

Head ache = normal


----------



## pdswife

normal - dull


----------



## Angie

dull - dishwater!


----------



## middie

dishwater... dirty


----------



## Pinon

Dirty>>>>>>Laundry


----------



## corazon

laundry - always there


----------



## Angie

always there - my dogs


----------



## corazon

my dog - german shepard


----------



## pdswife

German shepard...  - I'd like one


----------



## Pinon

German Shepard--puppies


----------



## pdswife

puppies = kittens


----------



## TATTRAT

kittens=cuddley...












thats right, I SAID CUDDLEY! OK !


----------



## pdswife

Cuddley - hubby


----------



## Angie

Hubby - love


----------



## cara

love - everlasting *hopefully*


----------



## vyapti

everlasting - gobstopper


----------



## corazon

gobstopper - jawbreaker


----------



## pdswife

Jawbreaker - dentist


----------



## kimbaby

dentist-teeth


----------



## urmaniac13

pdswife said:
			
		

> Jawbreaker - dentist


 
dentist >>> mean, hideous sadistic ogre


----------



## cara

mean, hideous sadistic ogre - true


----------



## kimbaby

true-story


----------



## pdswife

Story - bed time


----------



## kimbaby

bedtime-sleep


----------



## cara

sleep - night


----------



## kimbaby

night-stars


----------



## cara

stars - sky


----------



## pdswife

sky - air glider


----------



## cara

air glider - hot air


----------



## pdswife

Hot air - balloon


----------



## cara

balloon - birthday party


----------



## pdswife

birthday party - pin the tail on the donkey


----------



## cara

pin the tail on a donkey - win ;o)


----------



## middie

win... lose


----------



## cara

loose - moose


----------



## middie

Moose... Alaska


----------



## Trip

Alaska - Men
(lol don't they have the highest man to woman ratio... think I read that somewhere... must visit sometime... oh yeah, I'm married, never mind *sigh)


----------



## middie

Men... headaches waiting to happen. 
Okay mine is anyway


----------



## cara

headaches waiting to happen - aspirin


----------



## Trip

aspirin - pain relief


----------



## pdswife

Pain relief - back rub


----------



## cara

back rub - enjoy


----------



## pdswife

enjoy - chocolate


----------



## Trip

enjoy - heavenly hash ice cream

darn diet...


----------



## Trip

oops sorry pds, think we typed in tandom


----------



## pdswife

lol.. that's ok!!

Hey, you got a job.. you need to celebrate with a bowl of that ice cream!!


----------



## Trip

trust me I'm thinking about it lol


----------



## SizzlininIN

Chocolate - Hershey's


----------



## Trip

Hershey's - Kiss


----------



## vyapti

Kiss - Keep It Stupid Simple


----------



## pdswife

keep it stupid simple -  lol


----------



## cara

lol - fun


----------



## kimbaby

fun-bowling


----------



## Piccolina

Fun = water balloon fight


----------



## pdswife

Water balloon fight - nephews


----------



## vyapti

nephews - cousins


----------



## pdswife

cousins - weddings ( three this summer!!!)


----------



## Piccolina

Weddings = promise


----------



## kimbaby

promise-never break


----------



## mudbug

never break - an iron will


----------



## pdswife

an iron will - iron lung


----------



## kimbaby

Iron Lung-strong


----------



## Piccolina

Strong = mother


----------



## pdswife

mother - grandmother


----------



## Piccolina

grandmother = baking cookies


----------



## corazon

baking cookies - smells good


----------



## pdswife

smells good - coffee house


----------



## vyapti

coffee house - nonfat, half calf, mocha frappuccino


----------



## Angie

nonfat, half calf, mocha frappuccino - drool


----------



## pdswife

nonfat, half calf, mocha frappuccino -  I'll try it next


----------



## Trip

I'll try it next - iced cappucino with choc milk


----------



## carolmills

iced cappucino with choc milk- happy hyper cows!!!


----------



## pdswife

Happy hyper cows!! - cartoons


----------



## SizzlininIN

Cartoons - Saturday Mornings as a Kid


----------



## Angie

Saturday Mornings as a Kid - never slept in!


----------



## pdswife

never slept in??  -- saddest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## vyapti

saddest thing I've ever heard - sick six year old


----------



## carolmills

sick six year old- chicken soup and grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## cara

chicken soup and grilled cheese sandwiches - favorite dishes


----------



## pdswife

favorite dishes - baklava


----------



## middie

baklava... flaky


----------



## kimbaby

flaky-biscuits


----------



## carolmills

biscuits-- & gravy


----------



## pdswife

gravy = pot roast


----------



## middie

roast... tomorrow's dinner


----------



## pdswife

tomorrows dinner - Pizza


----------



## middie

pizza... cheese


----------



## pdswife

cheese - melted


----------



## middie

melted... gooey


----------



## vyapti

gooey - sticky


----------



## corazon

sticky - sweet


----------



## pdswife

Sweet- my hubby


----------



## Piccolina

My hubby = computer whiz


----------



## pdswife

computer whiz - Microsoft

*hi Jessica!
Got your letter, thanks!!
I'll write back as I'm laying on the boat
taking in all the sights!! *


----------



## vyapti

Microsoft - Bill Gates


----------



## Piccolina

Bill gates = massive wealth!


----------



## pdswife

massive wealth - million dollar homes


----------



## Piccolina

million dollar homes = a lot of housework


----------



## SizzlininIN

a lot of housework = maid


----------



## Piccolina

Maid = feather duster


----------



## pdswife

feather duster -- sneeze!


----------



## Piccolina

Sneeze = freshly ground pepper


----------



## vyapti

ground pepper - cayenne


----------



## pdswife

cayenne - HOT


----------



## Piccolina

hot = chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - warm pudding


----------



## Piccolina

Warm pudding = Christmas dessert


----------



## carolmills

Christmas dessert= Gingerbread Shortcakes 


(a family favorite here!)


----------



## Piccolina

Gingerbread Shortcakes = egg nog


----------



## pdswife

egg nog =  rum


----------



## Piccolina

Rum = tropical island


----------



## mudbug

tropical island - trade winds


----------



## Piccolina

Trade winds = prospective


----------



## corazon

prospective - future


----------



## jkath

future........exciting!


----------



## corazon

exciting - vacation


----------



## Trip

vacation - cruise


----------



## cara

cruise - tom


----------



## jkath

Tom.......Magnum   (Tom Selleck) (sigh!)


----------



## cara

Magnum - Ice cream


----------



## corazon

Ice cream - choc mint


----------



## cara

choc mint - mint liqueur


----------



## mrsmac

mint liqueur-  Summer


----------



## cara

summer - worldcup


----------



## corazon

world cup - soccer


----------



## cara

soccer - lost


----------



## southerncooker

lost - found


----------



## Piccolina

Found = buried treasure


----------



## middie

Buried Treasure... Treasure Chest


----------



## Piccolina

Treasure chest = wild adventure


----------



## GB

wild adventure

amusement park


----------



## kimbaby

Cypress Gardens


----------



## jkath

Gardens.......... flowers


----------



## corazon

flowers - wedding


----------



## jkath

wedding ............. planner


----------



## Piccolina

Planner = date book


----------



## cara

date book - timer


----------



## jkath

timer..........kitchen


----------



## middie

kitchen... table


----------



## cara

table - dance


----------



## chicky

dance = shag


----------



## Trip

shag - Austin Powers lol


----------



## cara

Austin Powers - Movie


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Movie -- Acadamy Awards_


----------



## GB

Acadamy Awards

Bogus


----------



## cara

Acadamy Awards - Winner


----------



## Trip

Winner - Loser


----------



## Bo0pY

Loser = gambling


----------



## Barbara L

gambling -- boat  (the gambling boats in Myrtle Beach are fun!)

 Barbara


----------



## JCook

boat-----fish


----------



## corazon

fish - halibut


----------



## unmuzzleme

halibut --- lemon


----------



## middie

lemon... fragrant


----------



## Barbara L

fragrant -- carnation

 Barbara


----------



## erinmself

carnation- my mother


----------



## cara

my mother - best meatloafs in world


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Best meatloaf in the world  -   mashed potatoes  (side)_


----------



## SizzlininIN

mashed potatoes (side) - Fried Chicken


----------



## jkath

fried chicken........picnic


----------



## Piccolina

Picnic = lazy afternoons


----------



## jkath

lazy afternoon..........porch swing


----------



## Piccolina

Porch swing = ice tea


----------



## Barbara L

(sweet Luzianne) ice tea -- smooth


----------



## TATTRAT

smooth----Makers Mark


----------



## Piccolina

makers mark = landscape


----------



## corazon

landscape - sunset


----------



## Piccolina

Sunset = dusk


----------



## middie

dusk... stars


----------



## mrsmac

stars  - lullaby


----------



## middie

lullaby... sleep


----------



## chicky

sleep = snore


----------



## SizzlininIN

snore = frieght train (DH sounds like one when he's on a roll  )


----------



## mrsmac

freight train - hobo


----------



## Bo0pY

Hobo = beans


----------



## erinmself

beans---jelly beans


----------



## cara

jelly beans - sweet


----------



## SizzlininIN

sweet - spicy


----------



## cara

spicy - pepper


----------



## Bo0pY

Pepper = Jack


----------



## middie

jack... jill


----------



## pdswife

Jill - drill


----------



## middie

drill... hammer


----------



## mrsmac

Hammer - Nails


----------



## middie

nails... fingers


----------



## jkath

fingers..........typing


----------



## mrsmac

typing -  secretary


----------



## cara

secretary - boss


----------



## middie

boss... work


----------



## corazon

work - house


----------



## cara

house - garden


----------



## SizzlininIN

garden - flowers


----------



## southerncooker

flowers-beautiful


----------



## cara

beautiful - summer


----------



## Piccolina

Summer = hummidity


----------



## cara

hummidity - sauna


----------



## Piccolina

Sauna = coals


----------



## cara

coals - bbq


----------



## Piccolina

bbq = feast


----------



## cara

feast - friends for dinner


----------



## Piccolina

Friends for dinner = happy times


----------



## cara

happy times - world cup


----------



## TATTRAT

world cup=Drunken Stooper


----------



## cara

Drunken Stooper - exception


----------



## Piccolina

Exception = rules


----------



## jkath

rules.......school


----------



## Piccolina

School = new pencils


----------



## jkath

new pencils........drawing pad


----------



## TATTRAT

drawing pad=doodle


----------



## jkath

doodle.......bug


----------



## TATTRAT

bug = glitch


----------



## Piccolina

Glitch = matrix


----------



## middie

matrix... keanu reeves


----------



## mrsmac

Keanu Reeves -  Speed


----------



## Piccolina

Speed = sports car


----------



## jkath

sports car......NASCAR (for my boys!)


----------



## Piccolina

Nascar = pit crew


----------



## jkath

pit crew.........speedy!


----------



## middie

Speedy... Gonzales !!!
Ondolay !!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Gonzales = Portugal


----------



## TATTRAT

Portugal.....Awesome!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Awesome - Amazing


----------



## cara

Amazing - wonder


----------



## sean1

Wonder - Awe


----------



## middie

Awe.. beauty


----------



## erinmself

Beauty--- my baby sister


----------



## cara

baby sister - don't have one


----------



## pdswife

Don't have one - a puppy!  : (


----------



## Piccolina

A puppy = endless photo ops!


----------



## corazon

endless photo ops - my kids


----------



## Piccolina

My kids = don't have any yet


----------



## middie

yet.. always a first time for everything


----------



## SizzlininIN

always a first time for everything.........childhood innocense


----------



## Bo0pY

childhood innocense = precious


----------



## jkath

precious..........fragile


----------



## cara

fragile - glas


----------



## corazon

glass - break


----------



## pdswife

Break = coffee


----------



## Bo0pY

coffee = aroma


----------



## corazon

aroma - tea


----------



## cara

tea - India


----------



## TATTRAT

India=Beautiful


----------



## pdswife

beautiful - sunset


----------



## TATTRAT

Sunset=Tequillia Sunrise


----------



## pdswife

Tequilia Sunrise - fun nights and bad mornings!


----------



## TATTRAT

fun nights and bad mornings=...hangover


----------



## pdswife

hangover - Never again!!!!


----------



## corazon

never again - laundry


----------



## liketobake

laundry---> *something to wear*


http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## mudbug

something to wear - denim


----------



## corazon

denim - jeans


----------



## Bo0pY

Jeans = Comfort


----------



## mudbug

jeans - second skin


----------



## TATTRAT

second skin=tattoos


----------



## middie

tattoos... military


----------



## TATTRAT

military=bless em...


----------



## mudbug

bless em - all God's chillen, even Cindy S.......oops, won't go there.


----------



## jkath

all God's chillen.....church


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL! ^^^= Funny...sorry ment for Mudbug

edit


church=Sunday Morning


----------



## jkath

Sunday Morning............praise


----------



## middie

Praise... love


----------



## jkath

love........forever


----------



## TATTRAT

forever=eternity


----------



## middie

eternity.. neverending


----------



## TATTRAT

neverending=Neverending Story (the Movie)


----------



## corazon

Neverending Story - flying dog


----------



## mrsmac

flying dog - wings


----------



## cara

wings - butterfly


----------



## middie

butterfly... monarch


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Basesball  =  hot dogs_


----------



## TATTRAT

Hot Dogs= Kobiashi


----------



## SizzlininIN

Kobiashi ????? what is this?


----------



## mrsmac

Thankyou for asking that cause I thought I was the only one who didn't know!!


----------



## jkath

so, how about this one...


kobiashi.........unknown


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Unknown = outer space_


----------



## jkath

outer space...........shuttle


----------



## SizzlininIN

shuttle.......Joe Turner (astronaut).....from a town outside of my hometown.


----------



## jkath

Turner........Will  (pirates!)


----------



## pdswife

Will -  where theres a will there's a way.


----------



## Bo0pY

wheres theres a will theres a way = Determination


----------



## mrsmac

determination - drive


----------



## jkath

drive...........vacation


----------



## mrsmac

vacation-  European


----------



## skilletlicker

European - Union


----------



## Bo0pY

Union = County

           (Where I was born)


----------



## cara

County - Country


----------



## SizzlininIN

Country = Farmland


----------



## cara

Farmland - combine


----------



## jkath

combine..........recipe


----------



## SizzlininIN

recipe = creativity


----------



## GB

creativity

art


----------



## jkath

art..........imagination


----------



## cara

imagination - dreams


----------



## jkath

dreams............sleep


----------



## cara

sleep - night


----------



## erinmself

night---Day


----------



## cara

Day  -  sun


----------



## vagriller

sun = burn


----------



## pdswife

burn = OUCH


----------



## vagriller

ouch=bandaid


----------



## middie

bandaid... stuck


----------



## SizzlininIN

middie said:
			
		

> bandaid... stuck


 
stuck = glue


----------



## Trip

glue - stick


----------



## pdswife

Stick - together


----------



## vagriller

together=marriage


----------



## pdswife

Marriage -  LOVE


----------



## vagriller

love = commitment


----------



## pdswife

commitment = forever


----------



## vagriller

forever=whoa!


----------



## vyapti

whoa - nelly


----------



## pdswife

Nelly - Laura Ingals


----------



## mrsmac

Laura Ingalls -  Prairie


----------



## pdswife

Prairie - grass


----------



## jkath

grass.......lawn


----------



## Half Baked

lawn - mower


----------



## Chef_Jen

mower-over!


----------



## jkath

over.......... under


----------



## corazon

under - wear


----------



## jkath

lol!!!

wear...........clothes


----------



## Half Baked

clothes - horse


----------



## SizzlininIN

horse = cowboy


----------



## middie

cowboy... texas


----------



## pdswife

Texas - cowboys


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ok girls we really got to lay off the whole cowboy thing.........whew its getting hot in here  .

Cowboys - Rodeo


----------



## Banana Brain

rodeo- fireworks


----------



## corazon

fireworks - loud


----------



## Bo0pY

Loud = Music


----------



## Half Baked

Music - Symphony


----------



## GB

Symphony

Boston


----------



## Half Baked

Boston - lobsters


----------



## GB

lobsters

butter


----------



## cara

butter - milk


----------



## SizzlininIN

milk - cookies


----------



## jkath

cookies.........chocolate chips


----------



## SizzlininIN

chocolate chips - desserts


----------



## jkath

desserts..............heavenly!


----------



## pdswife

Heavenly - perfect


----------



## BakersDozen

*Wordplay*

perfect.....proper


----------



## vagriller

proper - stiff


----------



## SizzlininIN

stiff - upper lip (its a saying, "Stiff Upper Lip"....and in a 80's song)


----------



## Half Baked

upper lip - moustache


----------



## BakersDozen

moustache - handlebar (a type of moustache)


----------



## mudbug

handlebar moustache - barber shop quartet


----------



## SizzlininIN

barber shop quartet - bow ties


----------



## Banana Brain

bow ties- pasta


----------



## TATTRAT

pasta=carbs


----------



## pdswife

carbs - yummy


----------



## SizzlininIN

yummy - hot fudge sundae


----------



## pdswife

hot fudge sundae =  vanilla ice cream


----------



## TATTRAT

vanillia ice cream=brown cow


----------



## Banana Brain

brown cow = chocolate milk


----------



## jkath

chocolate milk........peanut butter


----------



## middie

peanut butter...cookies


----------



## jkath

cookies........milk


----------



## middie

milk... ice cold


----------



## TATTRAT

ice cold=wifes shoulder! LOL!.....jk


----------



## jkath

wife's shoulder.......soft


----------



## SizzlininIN

soft - "as a babies bottom"


----------



## Half Baked

"as a babies bottom" - powder


----------



## Bo0pY

Powder = scented


----------



## corazon

scented - perfume


----------



## SizzlininIN

Perfume - Guess (my brand)


----------



## TATTRAT

Guess=Answer


----------



## Banana Brain

answer- question


----------



## SizzlininIN

question = test


----------



## vagriller

test - calm


----------



## mudbug

calm - Tai Chi


----------



## Half Baked

Tai Chi - Karate

well, that's the first thing I thought of...!


----------



## vagriller

karate-bruce lee


----------



## Banana Brain

bruce lee- jackie chan


----------



## middie

Jackie Chan... one crazy dude


----------



## pdswife

one crazy dude - fred Flintstone


----------



## middie

Fred Flinstone... Dino


----------



## Half Baked

Dino - Dinosaur


----------



## middie

Dinosaur... T-Rex


----------



## jkath

T-Rex......fossil


----------



## middie

fossil... ancient


----------



## corazon

ancient - antique


----------



## pdswife

Antique - dresser


----------



## SizzlininIN

dresser = bedroom


----------



## middie

bedroom... sleep


----------



## SizzlininIN

sleep = goodnite


----------



## Banana Brain

goodnight -goodluck


----------



## cara

goodluck - games


----------



## vagriller

games-truth or dare


----------



## cara

truth or dare - first love


----------



## SizzlininIN

truth or dare = spin the bottle


----------



## vagriller

spin the bottle - younger days


----------



## jkath

younger days........summertime


----------



## vagriller

summertime-koolaid


----------



## jkath

koolaid........sugar


----------



## vagriller

sugar-sweet


----------



## cara

sweet - chupa chubs


----------



## vagriller

chupa chups-sucker


----------



## Banana Brain

sucker- baby


----------



## cara

baby - grow up


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_grow up =  mature_


----------



## Bo0pY

mature = responsible


----------



## SizzlininIN

responsible - careful


----------



## mudbug

careful - careless


----------



## crewsk

careless.....clumsy


----------



## erinmself

Clumsy--- me in my teen years


----------



## mudbug

me in my teen years - careless, clumsy, *clueless*


----------



## cara

careless, clumsy, clueless - innocent


----------



## mudbug

thank you, cara!


----------



## cara

you're welcome


----------



## crewsk

innocent- me!


----------



## middie

me... you...........


----------



## Piccolina

You = gift giving


----------



## Trip

gift giving - Christmas.


----------



## cara

christmas - snow


----------



## justright

Snow - White


----------



## cara

white - innocent


----------



## justright

Innocent - Child


----------



## cara

child - coming home


----------



## pdswife

coming home =  David


----------



## cara

David - son

I was thinking of you when I wrote that ;o)


----------



## middie

Son... love of my life


----------



## TATTRAT

Love of my life=carrie.......and food


----------



## SizzlininIN

Carrie and Food .........Movie (ok....it was actually pig blood not so much food but thats what came to thought first)


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL!....hmmmm Pig Blood/Movies=Awesome!LOL!


----------



## SizzlininIN

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> LOL!....hmmmm Pig Blood/Movies=Awesome!LOL!


 
 care to join us for dinner.....ummmmmmmmmm!  just kidding


----------



## TATTRAT

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> care to join us for dinner.....ummmmmmmmmm!  just kidding



What an offal sense of humor, dun, dunt....


Dinner=Chinesse


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Chinese = Ethnic_


----------



## Bangbang

Ethnic = Arabic


----------



## vagriller

arabic=middle east


----------



## SizzlininIN

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> What an offal sense of humor, dun, dunt....
> 
> 
> Dinner=Chinesse


 
  Ok....I'm confused.......was talking about the movie carrie and where they poured pigs blood over her head.  Never mind.....will refrain from joking. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## mudbug

Sizz, relax.  Tattrat was just kidding you - offal = guts, blood, etc.

now, to pick up from vagriller....

middle east - explosive


----------



## RMS

explosive- Beans


----------



## pdswife

Beans - baked


----------



## cara

baked - muffins


----------



## middie

muffins... cranberry orange


----------



## SizzlininIN

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sizz, relax. Tattrat was just kidding you - offal = guts, blood, etc.
> 
> whew......without a smiley afterwards I thought I'd crossed a line.  Thanks for clearing it up though.  Now back to the topic.


----------



## cara

cranberry orange - healthy


----------



## pdswife

healthy - carrots


----------



## SizzlininIN

carrots = rabbit


----------



## vagriller

rabbit=dinner


----------



## mudbug

dinner = ingredients


----------



## middie

ingredients... do I have everything ?


----------



## TATTRAT

do I have everything=going on vacation.(I wish)


----------



## middie

vacation... what's that ?


----------



## TATTRAT

what's that=lol,VACATION!




...I've seen people take 'em in movies.


----------



## mudbug

vacation = something middie needs really really bad.........


----------



## TATTRAT

wow this could go either way reaaaaly quick, I aint touchin this with a 10ft pole,lol.


----------



## RMS

10 foot pole= ??????  (I can't think of anything!!!)


----------



## Trip

10 foot pole = reallllyyy big tent


----------



## cara

reallllyyy big tent - family camping


----------



## mudbug

family camping - pop-up campers (only way my family ever did it)


----------



## RMS

Pop up campers= bad childhood memories


----------



## cara

bad childhood memories - stinging nettles


----------



## RMS

Stinging nettles = Ouch!


----------



## middie

Ouch... broken toe


----------



## cara

broken toe - rabbit


----------



## mrsmac

rabbit - shotgun


----------



## carolmills

shotgun---- venison


----------



## middie

Venison... Poor Bambi !!!


----------



## Bo0pY

Poor Bambi = Deer Roast !


----------



## carolmills

Deer Roast= deer gravy


----------



## mrsmac

deer gravy - lumps


----------



## middie

lumps... mashed potatos


----------



## mrsmac

mashed potatoes-  sausages


----------



## cara

sausages - breakfast


----------



## pdswife

Breakfast - Starbucks


----------



## cara

Starbucks - coffee


----------



## TATTRAT

coffee=world beverage


----------



## cara

world beverage- water


----------



## TATTRAT

water=swiming


----------



## Half Baked

swimming - sharks


----------



## SizzlininIN

sharks - attacks


----------



## middie

Attack... what my son does after I get home ffrom work


----------



## pdswife

what my son does after I get home from work -  tells me to make dinner


----------



## middie

lol pds sounds so much like my kid !!

Make dinner... wash dishes


----------



## carolmills

pdswife said:
			
		

> what my son does after I get home from work - tells me to make dinner


 
*TELLS* me to make dinner? = me laughing my ... off

oops


wash dishes - clean kitchen!


----------



## pdswife

( I'm a housewife.. and my son doesn't live with us any more.. though he will again soon, long storylololo, it was just the first thing that popped into my head)

clean kitchen! - nice feeling


----------



## carolmills

nice feeling---- pablo the massage therapist


----------



## mrsmac

Pablo the massage therapist- Desperate Housewives


----------



## RMS

Desperate Housewives=Excellent Program


----------



## middie

Excellent Program... Grey's Anatomy


----------



## cara

Grey's Anatomy - Emergency Room


----------



## Bo0pY

Emergency room = LONG wait !


----------



## pdswife

Long wait -  tax return


----------



## mudbug

tax return = they used your money all year


----------



## SierraCook

money = new tv


----------



## pdswife

New tv - and still nothing to watch


----------



## carolmills

nothing to watch?--- read a book!


----------



## middie

Read a book... Reading Rainbow


----------



## Piccolina

Reading Rainbow (I loved that show when I was growing up) = [SIZE=-1]LeVar Burton [/SIZE]


----------



## pdswife

Levar Burton - Star Trek


----------



## middie

Star Trek... hated it


----------



## pdswife

hated it - DENTIST!


----------



## Piccolina

Dentist = mouth wash


----------



## SizzlininIN

Soap (lol!) - Clean


----------



## pdswife

Clean - bubble bath


----------



## SierraCook

bubble bath = relaxing


----------



## SizzlininIN

relaxing - hammock


----------



## middie

hammock... nap


----------



## corazon

nap - after lunch


----------



## kimbaby

after lunch- walk


----------



## mudbug

walk - the poor man's gym.  (and you don't need to buy a cutesy outfit)


----------



## kimbaby

poor mans gym- sit ups


----------



## middie

Sit ups... not happening


----------



## corazon

not happening - quiet beautiful day at the lake, alone


----------



## cara

quiet beautiful day at the lake, alone - mountains


----------



## mrsmac

mountains- snow


----------



## cara

snow - winter


----------



## pdswife

Winter - coming too soon


----------



## kimbaby

coming soon-can't wait


----------



## Piccolina

Can't wait = next kiss from hubby


----------



## Half Baked

Next kiss from hubby - pizza breath


----------



## SierraCook

pizza breath = garlic


----------



## Half Baked

garlic - scampi


----------



## pdswife

scampi- special treat


----------



## middie

Special Treat... Banana Split


----------



## mrsmac

Banana split- expensive!! (this is an Aussie joke cause at the moment bananas are $14 a kilo since most of the country's banana crop got wiped out in a cyclone)


----------



## pdswife

expensive - GAS

( this is not a joke... this is sad)


----------



## cara

expensive - fuel


----------



## pdswife

Fuel -  get up and go


----------



## cara

get up and go - vacation


----------



## Half Baked

vacation - beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - sunshine


----------



## mudbug

sunshine - moonlight


----------



## pdswife

moonlight - romance


----------



## kimbaby

romance-love


----------



## middie

love... hurts


----------



## cara

hurts - wounds


----------



## pdswife

wounds... blood


----------



## Half Baked

blood - rare


----------



## Harborwitch

Rare = Steak


----------



## Half Baked

steak - bleu cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

Bleu Cheese - Buffalo Wings


----------



## Bangbang

Buffalo Wings-Chicken


----------



## Half Baked

chicken - fried


----------



## Harborwitch

Fried = eggs


----------



## corazon

eggs - bacon


----------



## mudbug

bacon - Bang


----------



## Harborwitch

Bang = Ooooooops


----------



## jkath

oooooooooops.........(a) daisy!


----------



## Half Baked

daisy - daffodil


----------



## Harborwitch

daffodil - Spring


----------



## pdswife

spring - dance


----------



## jkath

dance........happy


----------



## pdswife

happy - hubby


----------



## kimbaby

hubby- love of my life


----------



## SizzlininIN

love of my life - true love


----------



## cara

true love - my dh


----------



## Half Baked

My DH - wonderful


----------



## Harborwitch

wonderful --> life


----------



## Half Baked

life - joy


----------



## pdswife

Joy - camping at a high mountain lake


----------



## Harborwitch

Camping at a high mountain lake - fresh trout, yummmmmmmm


----------



## pdswife

Fresh trout, yummm!!!   -  Paul's cooking!!!!


----------



## vagriller

Paul's cooking - Trish doing dishes


----------



## Half Baked

Trish doing dishes - dishwasher


----------



## pdswife

Dishwasher - dish soap


----------



## kimbaby

dish soap- dishes


----------



## mudbug

dishes - the dirt


----------



## SizzlininIN

the dirt - the grime


----------



## Half Baked

grime - oily


----------



## pdswife

oily - teenagers skin


----------



## mudbug

teenagers' skin (zits and all) - better than mine


----------



## pdswife

better than mine - my sons car


----------



## Half Baked

my son's car - detailed


----------



## SizzlininIN

detailed - instructions


----------



## pdswife

instructions - men don't need them


----------



## mudbug

LOL, Trish

men don't need them - aprons, moisturizers, petit fours (take your pick)


----------



## pdswife

petit fours - yummy cakes


----------



## kimbaby

yummy cakes- chocolate cake


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate cake = Birthday party


----------



## middie

Birthday party.... presents


----------



## Piccolina

Presents = gift bags


----------



## pdswife

gift bags - birthday parties


----------



## expatgirl

birthday parties--LOTS of candles


----------



## SizzlininIN

lots of candles - old age


----------



## kimbaby

old age-over the hill


----------



## corazon

over the hill - 50


----------



## Harborwitch

50 = nifty!!


----------



## kimbaby

Nifty-neat


----------



## middie

Neat... cool


----------



## cara

cool - ice


----------



## SizzlininIN

ice - on the rocks


----------



## pdswife

On the rocks - country road


----------



## mudbug

country road - take me home


----------



## pdswife

Take me home _  and put me to bed


----------



## FryBoy

Back to one word:

Bed > Sleep


----------



## jkath

Sleep.........pillow


----------



## Half Baked

pillow - bed


----------



## jkath

bed.........IKEA (that's where I got mine)


----------



## FryBoy

Ikea > Junk


----------



## middie

Junk... attic


----------



## Half Baked

attic - ghosts


----------



## pdswife

attic - grandma


----------



## middie

ghosts... spooky
grandma... dearly departed


----------



## pdswife

spooky -grave yard


----------



## middie

grave yard... headstones


----------



## pdswife

Headstones - RIP


----------



## SizzlininIN

RIP - Goodbye


----------



## Half Baked

goodbye - hello!


----------



## kimbaby

hello-greetings


----------



## Half Baked

greetings - cards


----------



## SizzlininIN

cards - poker


----------



## corazon

poker - gambling


----------



## pdswife

Gambling - Vegas


----------



## corazon

Vegas - bright lights


----------



## pdswife

Bright lights - big city


----------



## Loprraine

big city = shopping


----------



## pdswife

Shopping =  credit cards


----------



## kimbaby

credit cards=debt


----------



## Bo0pY

Debt = Plan


----------



## Loprraine

plan = game


----------



## kimbaby

game-football


----------



## Harborwitch

football = yeah!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

yeah!!!!!! -  GO TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## kimbaby

go team~ FLA. GATORS


----------



## Bo0pY

FLORIDA GATORS = CAROLINA PANTHERS (WOOHOO)


----------



## kimbaby

carolina panthers~NFL


----------



## pdswife

NFL - Never feed Loins


----------



## middie

Nfl... Superbowl


----------



## kimbaby

Superbowl-champions


----------



## pdswife

opps... we did it again middie


----------



## middie

Champions... trophy

(it's okay pds lol)


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Middie!


Trophy -  gold


----------



## Half Baked

gold - jewelry


----------



## pdswife

jewelry -   Emerald


----------



## Loprraine

Emerald = Isle


----------



## pdswife

Isle - sailboats


----------



## Harborwitch

sailboats = harbor (was that too obvious???)


----------



## Half Baked

harbor - Baltimore

I could have said Witch!


----------



## pdswife

Baltimore - never been


----------



## Harborwitch

Baltimore > Orioles


----------



## Half Baked

Orioles - Atlanta Falcons


----------



## mudbug

Atlanta Falcons - Milennium Falcon


----------



## Loprraine

Milennium Falcon = Fireworks


----------



## pdswife

Fireworks - China


----------



## Bo0pY

China = skinny people ( LOL )


----------



## SizzlininIN

skinny people - models


----------



## cara

models - catwalk


----------



## mudbug

catwalk - catfight


----------



## cara

catfight - night


----------



## SizzlininIN

night - day


----------



## cara

day - work


----------



## Half Baked

work - sweat


----------



## cara

sweat - shower


----------



## pdswife

shower - rain


----------



## Half Baked

rain - May flowers


----------



## mudbug

May flowers - mayflies


----------



## kimbaby

Mayflies-junebugs


----------



## Loprraine

junebugs = Mike


----------



## Bo0pY

Mike = Ex husband  LOL


----------



## middie

Ex husband... freedom (answered for my mom)


----------



## kimbaby

freedom-Liberty


----------



## SizzlininIN

Liberty - Statue


----------



## Half Baked

Statue - pigeons


----------



## kittyjo

pigeons-park


----------



## cara

park - picnic


----------



## kittyjo

picnic-games


----------



## cara

games - boule


----------



## SierraCook

boule = ball


----------



## TATTRAT

ball=boche balll


----------



## cara

boche balll - football


----------



## TATTRAT

football=soccer


----------



## mudbug

soccer - minivans


----------



## kimbaby

minivans-mom's


----------



## SierraCook

mom = hugs


----------



## TATTRAT

hugs=constriction


----------



## mudbug

say it ain't so, tattrat!  I've been listening to some blues for the last hour or so and want to hug everyone.

Constriction - bottled up


----------



## Half Baked

bottled up - frustration


----------



## mudbug

frustration (still have that blues hangover) - the one that got away


----------



## TATTRAT

the one that got away=the "50 Lb." Flounder


----------



## Loprraine

flounder = swimming


----------



## TATTRAT

swimming=really big shirts


----------



## Loprraine

big shirts = big boy


----------



## pdswife

Big boy - hamburger


----------



## SierraCook

hamburger = dill pickle chips


----------



## TATTRAT

dill pickle chips=cucumber


----------



## Loprraine

cucumber = vinegar


----------



## TATTRAT

vineagar=french fries


----------



## SierraCook

french fries = fish 'n' chips


----------



## Loprraine

fish n chips = friday


----------



## TATTRAT

fish and chips=mushy peas



bump, you beat me

Friday=TGI...


----------



## pdswife

mushy peas - green beans


----------



## Loprraine

We posted at the same time!  OK

Mushy peas = comfort


----------



## pdswife

ahhh don't worry about it!! lol... it happens all the time.  I think it's because I post way tooooooo often.


comfort -  hubby's arms


----------



## TATTRAT

hubbys arms=hairy?


----------



## pdswife

hairy - dog


----------



## TATTRAT

dog = snoop


----------



## pdswife

Snoop - spy


----------



## Loprraine

spy = my little eye


----------



## kimbaby

My Little Eyes-brown


----------



## pdswife

Brown - chocolate


----------



## SizzlininIN

chocolate 

sugar cookie or peanut butter cookie


----------



## mudbug

jeez, Sizz - make it hard on a person!!
Gram's sugar cookies or mom's peanut butter ones?

I'll go with Gram's.

crab cakes or crab legs?


----------



## Half Baked

crab legs

rice or noodles?


----------



## kimbaby

rice

gravy or butter with that rice?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Butter

French Dip or Italian Beef Sandwich


----------



## jkath

french dip.........caramelized onions


----------



## Harborwitch

Carmelized onions = French onion soup


----------



## pdswife

French onion soup - my favorite!


----------



## middie

My favorite... steak


----------



## cara

Steak - my DH (makes the best steaks in world)


----------



## middie

dh... doo doo head


----------



## pdswife

doo doo head -  pain in the butt


----------



## Harborwitch

pain in the butt = micro-managers


----------



## Half Baked

micro-managers = anal (can I write that?)


----------



## Half Baked

I'd better change this....

anal - housekeeping


----------



## TATTRAT

housekeeping=Daily


----------



## jkath

Daily........grind


----------



## middie

grind... pepper


----------



## pdswife

pepper - salt


----------



## SizzlininIN

salt - seasoning


----------



## Maidrite

*Seasoning = Ship Captain  *


----------



## kimbaby

ship captain=first mate


----------



## Half Baked

first mate - first husband


----------



## cara

first husband - last husband *hopefully*


----------



## Half Baked

last husband - sweet as pie


----------



## pdswife

sweet as pie - apples


----------



## Harborwitch

Sweet as pie = granddaughters


----------



## pdswife

granddaughters... I hope some day!


----------



## RMS

I hope someday- to visit hawaii


----------



## TATTRAT

Hawaii=Bermuda(I am a little bias)


----------



## middie

Bermuda... Let's go !!


----------



## TATTRAT

Lets Go!=YES!


----------



## jkath

Yes!.........affirmative


----------



## TATTRAT

Affirmative= I, I.


----------



## jkath

I, I.........stutter


----------



## cara

stutter - my niece


----------



## pdswife

my niece - the cutest baby in the world


----------



## TATTRAT

The cutes baby in the world=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Funny Kids!


----------



## cara

funny kids - make me laugh


----------



## TATTRAT

makes me laugh=monkeys


----------



## cara

monkeys - Zoo


----------



## TATTRAT

Zoo = Zoo York


----------



## RMS

zoo york= skateboard


----------



## pdswife

skateboard - skinned knees


----------



## SizzlininIN

skinned knees - childhood


----------



## pdswife

childhood - easy


----------



## TATTRAT

easy=over easy eggs


----------



## Opiñanita

over easy eggs- Runny yokes


----------



## ScoutKatie

runny yokes - bad jokes


----------



## kimbaby

bad jokes-bad taste


----------



## mudbug

Bad taste - eye of the beholder


----------



## crewsk

eye of the beholder - beauty


----------



## pdswife

beauty - Greek island


----------



## mudbug

greek island - Zorba


----------



## jkath

Zorba......Zoltar


----------



## RMS

zoltar= too many z answers


----------



## pdswife

Too many z answers - ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ sleepy time


----------



## jkath

sleepy time......chammomile tea


----------



## pdswife

Chammomile tea - Peter Rabbit


----------



## RMS

Peter Rabbit= Favorite book


----------



## SizzlininIN

Favorite Book (childhood) = Charlottes Web..............I can't wait for the new movie to come out.


----------



## corazon

Charlotte's Web- spider's web


----------



## kimbaby

Spiders Web~black Widow


----------



## kitchenelf

black widow - Theresa Russell (oops - I thought no one would really know Theresa Russell so I changed it - but I changed it back 'cause you're so quick!)


----------



## Seven S

theresa russell ~ russell crowe

--------------------

ur right kitchenelf, i dont know theresa russell!!  but i guess it doesnt matter


----------



## crewsk

russell crowe - gladiator


----------



## Trip

gladiator - joaquin phoeniz


----------



## kimbaby

Joaquin Phoenix~ladder 49


----------



## RMS

ladder 49- firefighters


----------



## SizzlininIN

firefighters - heros


----------



## middie

Heros... police


----------



## kimbaby

police-guns


----------



## TATTRAT

guns=violence


----------



## middie

Violence... dangerous


----------



## pdswife

Dangerous - sky diving


----------



## jessicacarr

.......falling


----------



## pdswife

Falling -  landing


----------



## middie

landing... gonna leave a mark


----------



## shpj4

*Gb*

I hope I am doing this right.  I wanted to post a reply instead of sending a Private Message.

From what I can see you only get credits when you post replies.

I am so nervous that I am doing the wrong thing that I completed forget what your message was all about.

Please let me know.  Thanks.  Smiles


----------



## shpj4

hot - cold

bright - dumb

this week - last week

hungry - not hungry

police - guns

prison - jails


----------



## shpj4

hot - cold

stealing - prison

good chef - bad chef

good dog - bad bod

desert - ocean


I think I finally got it - Jill


----------



## pdswife

Ocean - starfish


----------



## jessicacarr

...jellyfish


----------



## corazon

jellyfish - sting


----------



## jessicacarr

...stingray


----------



## RMS

stingray= Steve Irwin


----------



## Michelemarie

Steve Irwin - tragedy


----------



## cara

tragedy - loss


----------



## SizzlininIN

loss - defeated


----------



## cara

defeated - fight


----------



## joy2006V2

fight - club


----------



## cara

club - lounge


----------



## SizzlininIN

lounge = cocktails


----------



## cara

cocktails - Pina Colada


----------



## Seven S

pina colada ~ beachfront


----------



## pdswife

beachfront -condo


----------



## kimbaby

condo-summer


----------



## pdswife

Summer - warmth


----------



## kimbaby

warmth-blanket


----------



## pdswife

blanket - comfort


----------



## kimbaby

comfort-hugs


----------



## pdswife

Hugs - family


----------



## kimbaby

Family-portrait


----------



## pdswife

portrait - painting


----------



## kimbaby

painting-mona lisa


----------



## jessicacarr

...long hair


----------



## pdswife

Long hair - braid


----------



## kimbaby

Braid-pig tails


----------



## pdswife

pig tails - Cindy Brady


----------



## vagriller

Cindy Brady - blonde


----------



## pdswife

Blonde - joke


----------



## kimbaby

blonde-pamela anderson


----------



## vagriller

pamela anderson - hot!


----------



## pdswife

Hot - salsa


----------



## VeraBlue

salsa - fox trot


----------



## middie

Fox Trot... dance


----------



## jkath

dance.........prom


----------



## middie

Prom... end of high school !!!!!


----------



## Seven S

high school ~ youth


----------



## southerncooker

youth -- children


----------



## jessicacarr

.........fun


----------



## jkath

fun.......Disneyland


----------



## jessicacarr

alice in wonderland


----------



## wasabi

alice in wonderland.......the Mad Hatter


----------



## RMS

The mad hatter= painting the roses red


----------



## Seven S

RMS said:
			
		

> The mad hatter= painting the roses red



roses red ~ violets blue


----------



## vagriller

violets blue - ultraviolet


----------



## kimbaby

Sunblock..................


----------



## vagriller

sunblock - shade


----------



## kimbaby

Shade=willow Tree


----------



## vagriller

willow tree - weeping


----------



## kimbaby

Weeping-crying


----------



## RMS

Crying= loss


----------



## pdswife

Loss - found


----------



## kimbaby

Found-dog...........


----------



## cara

dog - lead


----------



## pdswife

Lead - follow


----------



## kimbaby

Follow-dr. Orders


----------



## vagriller

dr orders - prescription


----------



## pdswife

Prescription - antibiotic


----------



## kimbaby

Antibiotic=infection


----------



## SizzlininIN

Infection = Bacteria


----------



## kimbaby

Bacteria=sick


----------



## vagriller

sick - depraved


----------



## mudbug

depraved = pint - no quart - of spumoni all to oneself.  Eaten in shame, in the dark, in one sitting.


----------



## goboenomo

pint - no quart - of spumoni all to oneself. Eaten in shame, in the dark, in one sitting. >>>>>>decapitated chicken


----------



## middie

decapitated chicken... dinner


----------



## goboenomo

dinner >>>>  stroganoff


----------



## middie

Stroganoff... yum


----------



## goboenomo

yum >>>>  i'm hungry... i'm making a grilled cheese


----------



## middie

grilled cheese... tomato soup


----------



## jessicacarr

........spoon


----------



## goboenomo

spoon >>>>> girlfriend


----------



## Lococatlady

Spaghetti w/cheese


----------



## jessicacarr

goboenomo said:
			
		

> spoon >>>>> girlfriend


 
LOL   gotta get to it with something after the grilled cheese is gone! 

spaghetti with cheese....chicken


----------



## pdswife

Chicken - egg


----------



## VeraBlue

pdswife said:
			
		

> Chicken - egg



egg - shell


----------



## vagriller

shell - M&Ms


----------



## mudbug

M&Ms = sludge


----------



## mrsmac

sludge -  mud


----------



## mudbug

I beg your pardon, mrs mac!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

mud - rain


----------



## mrsmac

rain -  wet


----------



## cara

wet - shower


----------



## jessicacarr

......rain


----------



## mudbug

rain - Kurasowa's movie ( mish, did I get that right?)


----------



## mrsmac

Kurasowa's movie -  Japan (I have no idea what it is but that's what I associate!)


----------



## wasabi

Japan-Sashimi


----------



## goboenomo

sashimi >>>> yuck


----------



## pdswife

Yuck - muck


----------



## cara

muck - farm


----------



## goboenomo

cara said:
			
		

> muck - farm


 

farm >>>> beef


----------



## pdswife

Beef - taco


----------



## wasabi

taco--bell


----------



## jessicacarr

.......ring


----------



## cara

ring - marriage


----------



## pdswife

Marriage - Chruch


----------



## Seven S

pdswife said:
			
		

> Marriage - Chruch



church ~ church's fried chicken!


----------



## pdswife

Church's Fried chicken - mashed potatoes


----------



## cara

mashed potatoes - fish fingers


----------



## kimbaby

Fish Fingers-fries


----------



## Seven S

cara said:
			
		

> mashed potatoes - fish fingers


fish fingers ~ cod

oooops....  sorry kimbaby.....

fries ~ burgers


----------



## kimbaby

Thats Okay... 
Burgers-shake


----------



## Loprraine

fish fingers - lemon


----------



## pdswife

Lemon - tea


----------



## kimbaby

Tea-iced...................


----------



## jkath

iced............latte


----------



## Seven S

latte ~ milk


----------



## goboenomo

Seven S said:
			
		

> latte ~ milk


 

milk >>>>> chocolate


----------



## jkath

chocolate........brownie


----------



## goboenomo

brownie >>> cake


----------



## pdswife

Cake - baker


----------



## mudbug

baker - candlestick maker


----------



## goboenomo

candlestick maker >>>> cookie monster ?¿?


----------



## pdswife

Cookie Monster - Elmo


----------



## middie

Elmo... pretty darn cute


----------



## pdswife

Pretty darn Cute -  day old kittens


----------



## Loprraine

day old kittens - warm fur


----------



## pdswife

warm fur - mink


----------



## VeraBlue

pdswife said:
			
		

> warm fur - mink



mink - pearls...


----------



## pdswife

Pearls - Grandma


----------



## Seven S

grandma ~ home cooking


----------



## jkath

home cooking......Thanksgiving


----------



## Seven S

jkath said:
			
		

> home cooking......Thanksgiving



thanksgiving ~ turkey


----------



## pdswife

turkey - chicken


----------



## goboenomo

chicken >>>> sage


----------



## jessicacarr

....seasoning


----------



## goboenomo

seasoning >>>> ginger


----------



## cara

ginger - sushi


----------



## wasabi

sushi-rice


----------



## cara

rice - risotto


----------



## corazon

risotto- Italy


----------



## Shaheen

Italy - Urmaniac


----------



## pdswife

Urmaniac - best pasta recipe!


----------



## Seven S

pdswife said:
			
		

> Urmaniac - best pasta recipe!



pasta ~ pizza


----------



## kimbaby

Pizza-pepperoni


----------



## Seven S

kimbaby said:
			
		

> Pizza-pepperoni



pepperoni ~ salami


----------



## goboenomo

Seven S said:
			
		

> pepperoni ~ salami


 


salami >>>> salt


----------



## cara

salt - potatoes


----------



## goboenomo

french fries >>>> poutine


----------



## cara

french fries - ketchup


----------



## goboenomo

i said poutine....


----------



## jkath

don't know poutine....
so I'll go with cara's ketchup.................mustard


----------



## goboenomo

poutine is french fries with cheese and gravy...


----------



## wasabi

mustard-hot dogs


----------



## VeraBlue

wasabi said:
			
		

> mustard-hot dogs



hot dogs - fire


----------



## goboenomo

fire >>>> camping


----------



## middie

camping... relaxing under the stars


----------



## pdswife

relaxing under the stars - sleeping bag


----------



## middie

sleeping bag... cozy


----------



## goboenomo

cozy >>>> my bed with 3 comforters and 7 pillows and 2 of those spongy things under


----------



## pdswife

my bed with 3 comforters and 7 pillows and 2 of those spongy things under -  water bed


----------



## goboenomo

water bed - frog


----------



## pdswife

frog - collection


( I used to collect them, I had over 150, glass, paper,wood,tin and plasic ones at one point.)


----------



## goboenomo

collection >>>>> classical music


----------



## middie

I used to collect them, I had over 150, glass, paper,wood,tin and plasic ones at one point

Pds so did my cousin. If it was a frog she had it.


Classical Music... Orchestra


----------



## goboenomo

orchestra >>>> clarinet


----------



## Dina

clarinet

woodwind


----------



## jkath

woodwind........reed


----------



## pdswife

Reed - college

( Reed College in Portland Oregon)


----------



## jkath

College.........Masters


----------



## kimbaby

masters-degree


----------



## middie

degree... bachelor's


----------



## jkath

bachelor's..........pad


----------



## goboenomo

pad >>>> dorm room


----------



## pdswife

dorm room - messy


----------



## goboenomo

messy >>> goboenomo


----------



## mudbug

goboeonomo -> hobo no' mo'


----------



## kimbaby

hobo-stew,............................


----------



## shpj4

*Food Association Game*

I will say coffee


----------



## goboenomo

coffee >>> puke


----------



## shpj4

I say orange


----------



## Alix

shpj4, you need to use the last word of the poster ahead of you (although I agree that puke is not one I would like to use either.) I'll use yours.

orange-------->peels

Now you start with peels...


----------



## goboenomo

peels >>>> sugar oven cooked orange peels from when I was a kid


----------



## Alix

gobo, can you do one word? Jill is having a tough time as it is. Thanks.


----------



## goboenomo

peels >>>> sugar


----------



## Buck

Sugar.................plum


----------



## wasabi

plum-fairy


----------



## Buck

Fairy...........Godmother


----------



## goboenomo

godmother >>>> wishes!


----------



## middie

Wishes... genie


----------



## wasabi

genie~bottle


----------



## middie

bottle... shampoo


----------



## goboenomo

shampoo >>>> lots of conditioner


----------



## middie

Conditioner... soft


----------



## goboenomo

soft >>>> girlfriend's skin


----------



## mrsmac

mmm, can I just say skin?? I don't have a girlfriend!!

skin-  baby


----------



## goboenomo

well thats good to know (not that there's anything wrong with it)

baby >>>> earplugs


----------



## cara

earplugs - music


----------



## kimbaby

music-rock and roll


----------



## urmaniac13

rock and roll >>>> Beavis and Butthead


----------



## pdswife

Beavis and Butthead - M TV


----------



## middie

Beavis and Butthead omg I loved those idiots !!

M.T.V... what happened to the videos ?????


----------



## VeraBlue

middie said:
			
		

> Beavis and Butthead omg I loved those idiots !!
> 
> M.T.V... what happened to the videos ?????



what happened to the videos?  - medicine pushing commercials


----------



## kimbaby

What Happened To The Videos-on A Shelf Collecting Dust~lol


----------



## kimbaby

Oops.................


----------



## goboenomo

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> what happened to the videos? - medicine pushing commercials


 

medicine pushing commercials >>> i'm on amoxicillin for my ear infection...


----------



## mrsmac

amoxicillan- my baby has just finished that for his ear infections and my daughter is currently on it for throat infection so I will say -  children


----------



## goboenomo

children >>> loud


----------



## Katie H

Hawaiian print shirt


----------



## Anne

*Newbie here.  Mind if I play?*
** 
*Hawaiian print shirt >>> Luau*


----------



## wasabi

Luau~Party


----------



## corazon

party-balloons


----------



## youngchefpat

balloons-clowns


----------



## wasabi

clowns~makeup


----------



## cara

makeup - model


----------



## pdswife

model - too skinny


( hi Cara.. how's Germany today?_)


----------



## cara

too skinny - not in Madrid

(hi pds.. it's dark, late summer and muffins in the oven :Smile: .. how ist teh west coast?)


----------



## pdswife

Not in Madrid - ME


( cold  rainy gray lol... no muffins...)


----------



## cara

me- Germany

(come to G, weatherforcast is really good for the next days)


----------



## pdswife

Germany - vacation

( I wish I could!!)


----------



## cara

vacation - baltic sea

(i know *sigh*)


----------



## shpj4

I am hoping that I am doing it right - beautiful


----------



## pdswife

beautiful - tulip


----------



## goboenomo

tulip >>> girlfriend (sorry, it's her favorite flower)


----------



## Anne

girlfriend  >>>  steady  (as in "date")


----------



## prada

steady = constant


----------



## XeniA

Constant = Comment

(tea ...)


----------



## middie

Comment... compliment


----------



## cara

compliment - gentleman


----------



## jessicacarr

.......curteous


----------



## mrsmac

courteous - manners


----------



## cara

manners - education


----------



## kimbaby

education-school


----------



## Katie H

school - fish


----------



## jessicacarr

.......eggs


----------



## SizzlininIN

eggs - bacon


----------



## middie

bacon... breakfast


----------



## mrsmac

breakfast - lunch


----------



## middie

lunch... soup


----------



## mrsmac

soup- winter


----------



## jkath

winter........frosty


----------



## Michelemarie

frosty - snowman


----------



## middie

snowmen... christmas


----------



## mrsmac

Christmas - Summer


----------



## Katie H

summer - swimming


----------



## Anne

*swimming -- pool*


----------



## cara

pool - billard


----------



## middie

billiard... 8 ball


----------



## jkath

8 ball.....game


----------



## middie

game... scattagories


----------



## jkath

scattagories........letters


----------



## Katie H

letters - keepsakes


----------



## jkath

keepsakes........memories


----------



## Barbara L

memories - photo album

 Barbara


----------



## middie

photo album... old friends


----------



## Barbara L

Old friends - Back home

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

back home - front porch


----------



## middie

Front porch... watching the neighborhood


----------



## Snoop Puss

Watching the neighbourhood - dogs


----------



## mudbug

dogs - first alert


----------



## Katie H

first alert - emergency sirens


----------



## karadekoolaid

Katie E said:
			
		

> ...sirens


 
Sirens? Mermaids!


----------



## jessicacarr

.....long hair


----------



## middie

long hair... i miss mine


----------



## jessicacarr

.......stumped


----------



## cheers2wine

stumped...trees


----------



## Barbara L

trees - Enchanted Forest

 Barbara


----------



## jessicacarr

am i spelling it correctly....faries


----------



## Barbara L

fairies - playful

 Barbara


----------



## TATTRAT

playful= puppies


----------



## jessicacarr

......sweet


----------



## Anne

*sweet  >>>  potato*


----------



## jessicacarr

......head


----------



## Katie H

head - (sorry  ) lice  

This if for those of you who have children just starting a new school year.


----------



## jessicacarr

.......ewww


----------



## jkath

...ewwwwwwwwwww.....steak tartare


----------



## Barbara L

steak tartare - [yuck, get out the] BBQ Grill

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

BBQ - Snags  (Aussie slang for sausages)


----------



## jessicacarr

......cheese


----------



## Anne

*cheese  >>>  souffle*


----------



## middie

Souffle... airy


----------



## jkath

airy.........light


----------



## middie

light... sun


----------



## Katie H

sun - happiness


----------



## Maidrite

*Happiness...........MY Barbara  *


----------



## jkath

Barbara.........treasure


----------



## Anne

*treasure >>> chest*


----------



## mrsmac

chest- bra


----------



## Snoop Puss

bra - straps


----------



## jkath

straps.......straightjacket


----------



## Maidrite

*Straightjacket......on.........MAIDRITE !!  *


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite.........friend


----------



## cara

friend - relieable


----------



## Bo0pY

reliable = car


----------



## cara

car - mercedes


----------



## pdswife

Mercedes - expensive parts


----------



## jkath

expensive parts.........mechanic


----------



## Snoop Puss

mechanic - overalls


----------



## cara

overall - blue


----------



## jkath

overalls.........farmer


----------



## crewsk

farmer......hard worker


----------



## jkath

hard worker........teachers!


----------



## kimbaby

Teachers-students


----------



## cara

students - exchange


----------



## middie

Exchange... trade

( reliable = car... where can I get one of these ??? )


----------



## cara

trade - export

(take a mercedes.. an old one ;o) )


----------



## RMS

export- import


----------



## cara

import - foreign brands


----------



## mudbug

foreign brands - duty free shop  (cara, love your new signature line!)


----------



## cara

duty free shop - going oversea
(hey, the sig is at least 8 weeks old ;o) )


----------



## VeraBlue

going overseas.....don't drink the water


----------



## cara

don't drink the water - why?


----------



## VeraBlue

cara said:
			
		

> don't drink the water - why?



why?--because I said so


----------



## goboenomo

I back from my few days at my girlfriends university.
Good times... but she cried when I left...guhhhh.


because i said so  >>>> parents


----------



## middie

Parents... Couldn't wait to move out on my own, Now wishing I was still home with them


----------



## jkath

wishing.........magic


----------



## middie

magic... illusion


----------



## Snoop Puss

illusion - disappointment


----------



## middie

disappointment... letdown


----------



## Anne

*letdown >>> a hem*


----------



## kimbaby

Hem-sewing Machine


----------



## RMS

sewing machine- stitches


----------



## spdrdr

stitches - embroider


----------



## jkath

embroider.......tablecloth


----------



## jessicacarr

......christmas


----------



## cara

......christmas - santa claus


----------



## crewsk

Santa Claus.....jolly


----------



## cara

jolly - sunny day


----------



## goboenomo

sunny day >>>> bright


----------



## Katie H

bright...Einstein


----------



## middie

Einstein... genious


----------



## VeraBlue

genius - brilliant


----------



## middie

Brilliant... Guiness commercial


----------



## Anne

*Guiness >>> stout*


----------



## mrsmac

Stout - fat


----------



## Snoop Puss

Fat - trans-Siberian

(two in one, sorry)


----------



## mrsmac

Trans- siberian  - railway


----------



## Anne

*railway >>> train*


----------



## RMS

train- soul


----------



## cara

soul - death


----------



## Katie H

death - heartache


----------



## cara

heartache - aspirin


----------



## Half Baked

asprin - bufferin


----------



## Anne

*bufferin >>> bluffin'*


----------



## kimbaby

bluffin' poker


----------



## cara

poker face


----------



## mudbug

poker face - inscrutable


----------



## VeraBlue

inscrutable - mysterious


----------



## pdswife

Mysterious - Nancy Drew


----------



## jessicacarr

teenage book


----------



## mrsmac

teenage book - diary


----------



## middie

Diary... private


----------



## pdswife

private - thoughts


----------



## middie

Thoughts... can't relax


----------



## TATTRAT

can't relax-stiff drink


----------



## pdswife

Stiff drink - Make it a double!


----------



## mrsmac

make it a double- vodka!


----------



## RMS

vodka - and tonic


----------



## Maidrite

*Tonic = "MAIDRITE"  *
*ton·ic *[tónnik]
_n_ (_plural_ *ton·ics*) 
*1. **something that lifts the spirits: *something that lifts the spirits or makes somebody feel better generally  
*Microsoft® Encarta® Reference Library 2004. © 1993-2003 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*


----------



## Anne

*Maidrite >>> husband*


----------



## Maidrite

*Husband = WIFE  *


----------



## Snoop Puss

Wife - marital bliss


----------



## pdswife

marital bliss - forever love


----------



## Maidrite

Forever Love = My Heart for My Barbara OK OK (Soulmate)


----------



## jessicacarr

marriage........


----------



## middie

Marriage... honeymoon


----------



## VeraBlue

middie said:
			
		

> Marriage... honeymoon



honeymoon - sunburn


----------



## pdswife

Sunburn - opps, I forgot the sun lotion


----------



## Katie H

sun lotion - sensuous massage


----------



## pdswife

sensuous massage - vanilla oil


----------



## middie

Vanilla Oil... Smells pretty good


----------



## Maidrite

*Smells Pretty Good........Thank You !!!! *


----------



## middie

Thank You... You're welcome

(and you won't smell good in that situation Maidrite)


----------



## Maidrite

You're Welcome........You shouldn't Have


----------



## pdswife

you're welcome - polite


----------



## Maidrite

*polite..........excuse me  *


----------



## Snoop Puss

Excuse me - hello


----------



## Anne

*hello >>> howdy*


----------



## kimbaby

Howdy-cowgirl


----------



## middie

Cowgirl... Cowboy


----------



## pdswife

Cowboy - Brokeback Mountain

(just finished reading the book)


----------



## TATTRAT

Brokeback mtn=(DC)I WISH I KNEW HOW TO  QUIT YOU!


----------



## pdswife

I wish I knew how to quit you - unhealthy eating


----------



## cara

unhealthy eating *yumm*


----------



## kimbaby

yumm-chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate = chip cookies


----------



## Bo0pY

( chocolate) chip cookies = MILK


----------



## cara

milk - cow


----------



## pdswife

cow - hamburger


----------



## cara

hamburger - berliner


----------



## VeraBlue

berliner - schikelgrouper


----------



## cara

schikelgrouper - bavarian ;o)


----------



## Anne

*Bavarian >>> German*


----------



## cara

german - beautiful


----------



## pdswife

Beautiful - flower


----------



## cara

flower - spring


----------



## kimbaby

spring-Easter


----------



## mudbug

Easter - Greece


----------



## pdswife

Greece = Monks


----------



## TATTRAT

Monks=shhhhhhh


----------



## mudbug

shhhhhhhhhh - cathedral


----------



## kimbaby

cathedral-hall


----------



## VeraBlue

hall - deal


----------



## pdswife

Deal = cards


----------



## Bugs

cards=go fish


----------



## Opiñanita

go fish- crazy eight's


----------



## pdswife

Crazy eight's = old maid


----------



## Maidrite

Old Maid = Old Man


----------



## XeniA

Old Man = Mother Hubbard


----------



## Snoop Puss

Mother Hubbard - cupboard


----------



## Anne

cupboard >>> kitchen


----------



## kimbaby

kitchen-cook


----------



## pdswife

Cook - pride


----------



## kimbaby

pride-joy...............


----------



## Anne

*joy >>> happiness*


----------



## TATTRAT

happiness=vacation


----------



## crewsk

vacation- relax


----------



## kimbaby

relax-sleep


----------



## Buck

Sleep.................dream


----------



## Snoop Puss

dream-rub

(To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub)


----------



## middie

rub... massage


----------



## Anne

*massage >>> knead*


----------



## corazon

knead - bread


----------



## cara

bread - breakfast


----------



## pdswife

breakfast - skipped


----------



## RMS

skipped-rope


----------



## Snoop Puss

rope - soap


----------



## pdswife

soap - Ivory


----------



## VeraBlue

Ivory - baby


----------



## pdswife

Baby = Cute


----------



## Maidrite

*Cute = Kitty 




*


----------



## Anne

*James, where did you find this game?  I looked for it yesterday, and it was nowhere to be found.  Leave it to Maidrite!    *
** 
*kitty >>> cat*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Cat - mat

Blah blah - need to add characters to this message as it is otherwise too short.


----------



## kimbaby

mat-floor.................


----------



## pdswife

Floor - dust


----------



## Katie H

dust - bunnies


----------



## middie

bunnies... fluffy tails


----------



## Maidrite

Anne said:
			
		

> *James, where did you find this game? I looked for it yesterday, and it was nowhere to be found. Leave it to Maidrite!  *
> *kitty >>> cat*


I keep it under my Hat Anne












*Fluffy Tails = Chinchillas  *


----------



## pdswife

chinchillas - pet


----------



## kimbaby

pet-dog................


----------



## Mr. D

kibbles & bits


----------



## pdswife

Kibbles and bits= crunchy


----------



## Mr. D

chocolate bar


----------



## Snoop Puss

chocolate bar - yes please


----------



## pdswife

yes please - dessert


----------



## middie

Dessert... pie


----------



## Michelemarie

pie - peach


----------



## middie

Peach... cobbler


----------



## Mr. D

cobbler - gobble


----------



## middie

gobble... turkey


----------



## cara

turkey - thanksgiving


----------



## mrsmac

Thanksgiving - American


----------



## VeraBlue

American - pie


----------



## mrsmac

Pie - pecan


----------



## Mr. D

pecan - nut


----------



## jkath

nut......squirrel


----------



## cara

squirrel - forrest


----------



## Mr. D

forrest - gump


----------



## cara

gump - jenny


----------



## kimbaby

Jenny-my sister


----------



## cara

my sister - holiday


----------



## RMS

holiday- sneak some zucchini on to your neighbor's porch day


----------



## SizzlininIN

RMS said:
			
		

> holiday- sneak some zucchini on to your neighbor's porch day


 
??????? RMS.

Sneak some zucchini on to your neighbor's porch day - Surprise!


----------



## cara

surprise - egg


----------



## pdswife

egg - chickens


----------



## cara

chicken - casserole


----------



## pdswife

casserole - mushroom soup


----------



## middie

Mushroom Soup... Yuck


----------



## Half Baked

Yuck - mountain oysters


----------



## pdswife

mountain oysters - never tried


----------



## Half Baked

never tried - making wine


----------



## pdswife

Making wine - grapes


----------



## jkath

grapes........bunch


----------



## TATTRAT

bunch=ALOT


----------



## jkath

ALOT.............many


----------



## pdswife

many - M & M s


----------



## corazon

M&Ms - hiking


----------



## pdswife

hiking - heavy backpack


----------



## vagriller

heavy backpack - rest


----------



## Anne

*rest ----- sleep*


----------



## VeraBlue

sleep - dream


----------



## Katie H

dream - achieve


----------



## pdswife

Achieve - finish


----------



## kimbaby

finish-project


----------



## middie

Project... craft


----------



## pdswife

Craft - paint by number


----------



## middie

Paint By Number... Christmas gifts


----------



## pdswife

Christmas gifts -  stockings filled by santa


----------



## middie

Santa... Where the heck is my horse ???????


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOL..... did you look under your sisters bed???


Where the heck is my horse - rodeo


----------



## middie

Yeah but it was hard Pds cause she has a waterbed lol.

Rodeo... Garth Brooks


----------



## pdswife

Garth Brooks - Trisha


----------



## middie

Trisha... She's In Love With The Boy


----------



## pdswife

She's in love with the boy -and her daddy says he aint worth a lick


----------



## middie

When it comes to brains he's got the short end of the stick


----------



## pdswife

short end of the stick - one card short of a full deck


----------



## Mr. D

one card short of a full deck - A few shrimp short of a boatload


----------



## TATTRAT

A few shrimp short of a boatload-A few beers short of a six pack


----------



## cara

A few beers short of a six pack - drunken


----------



## jessicacarr

stumble...........


----------



## cara

stumble - hospital


----------



## pdswife

Hospital - Sick


----------



## TATTRAT

Sick=rotten potato


----------



## Anne

*rotten potato --- black*


----------



## goboenomo

Anne said:
			
		

> *rotten potato --- black*


 

black >>> my heart


----------



## pdswife

my heart - full of love


----------



## middie

Full of love.... ew that's mushy !


----------



## goboenomo

ew, that's mushy >>>> bad movie


----------



## crewsk

bad movie - Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## mudbug

bad movie - countless


----------



## goboenomo

crewsk said:
			
		

> bad movie - Napoleon Dynamite


 

Napoleon Dynamite >>>> Liability/Net Loss  ...  I had accounting last period today.


----------



## pdswife

Net loss - the fish that got away


----------



## goboenomo

the fish that got away >>>> 16 inches


----------



## pdswife

16 inches - over a foot


----------



## middie

Over a foot... long


----------



## Maidrite

Long.............Story


----------



## pdswife

Story -bed time


----------



## goboenomo

bed time >>> lasts upwards of 16 hours


----------



## Snoop Puss

lasts upwards of 16 hours - optimistic


----------



## VeraBlue

optimistic - glass half full


----------



## pdswife

glass half full = ice cold milk


----------



## corazon

ice cold milk - warm cookies


----------



## pdswife

Warm cookies - PA Baker


----------



## Maidrite

*PA Baker = Sofie  *


----------



## pdswife

Sofie - prettiest baby


----------



## corazon

prettiest baby - pink


----------



## cara

pink - pig


----------



## kimbaby

pig-miss Piggy


----------



## cara

miss Piggy - muppet show


----------



## Snoop Puss

Miss Piggy - Babe


----------



## pdswife

babe - beef cake


----------



## Anne

beefcake -- pose


----------



## pdswife

pose - photo


----------



## Snoop Puss

photo - graph


----------



## Half Baked

graph - chart


----------



## jkath

chart..........doctor


----------



## crewsk

doctor- shots


----------



## Buck

shots - whiskey


----------



## mudbug

whiskey - Willie Nelson (Whiskey River Take My Mind)


----------



## pdswife

Willie Nelson - Taxes


----------



## middie

Taxes... quit stealing my money !!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Quit stealing my money!!!! - bank robbery


----------



## jkath

robbery.......IRS


----------



## pdswife

IRS - I remember Stuff


----------



## VeraBlue

I remember stuff - blackmail


----------



## cara

blackmail - money


----------



## Snoop Puss

Money - bags


----------



## kimbaby

bags-groceries


----------



## pdswife

Groceries - Safeway


----------



## jkath

Safeway......Vons


----------



## mrsmac

Vons - Von Dutch


----------



## Anne

*Dutch ~~~ tulip*


----------



## mrsmac

tulip - bulbs


----------



## Snoop Puss

bulbs - light


----------



## crewsk

light- sunshine


----------



## Maidrite

*Sunshine...................On my shoulders makes me happy *


----------



## middie

happy... smile


----------



## Katie H

smile - feeling good


----------



## Snoop Puss

feeling good - looking good


----------



## Maidrite

Looking Good............ Thank You !


----------



## pdswife

Thank you - Please


----------



## Maidrite

Please............No Autographs


----------



## pdswife

NO AUTOGRAPHS - how mean!


----------



## cara

how mean - no cake for you ;o)


----------



## Snoop Puss

no cake for you - all for me


----------



## cara

all for me - egoist


----------



## mudbug

egoist - oh, I am so tempted to name famous names...............
all right, I won't.
egoist - narcissist


----------



## Half Baked

Egoist - Paris Hilton


----------



## Half Baked

uh-oh....whoops


----------



## Anne

*whoops --- mistake*


----------



## mudbug

mistake - right solution applied to wrong problem


----------



## pdswife

right solution applied to the wrong problem - a sad story


----------



## mrsmac

sad story - Bambi


----------



## wasabi

Bambi~Mother


----------



## sunshine1967

Mother = Parent


----------



## goboenomo

parent >>> loud


----------



## pdswife

Loud - teenager


----------



## corazon

teenager - rebel


----------



## Snoop Puss

rebel - cause


----------



## RMS

cause-effect


----------



## pdswife

effect - happening


----------



## SizzlininIN

happening - situation


----------



## pdswife

Situation - News story


----------



## cara

News story - history


----------



## RMS

history- repeats


----------



## cara

repeats - groundhog day


----------



## Buck

Groundhog = sausage.


----------



## Half Baked

yuck Buck 

sausage - Jimmy Dean


----------



## cara

Jimmy Dean - cowboy hat


----------



## crewsk

cowboy hat- lasso


----------



## cara

lasso - roping


----------



## mudbug

roping - kinky


----------



## Buck

Kinky - the Barbie tent with the Ken dolls.


----------



## cara

the Barbie tent with the Ken dolls - little girls


----------



## mudbug

Barbie tent with Ken dolls - Twilight Zone


----------



## Snoop Puss

twilight zone - sofa

(as in hide behind the sofa)


----------



## middie

Sofa... naptime !


----------



## VeraBlue

naptime - cookies & milk


----------



## middie

Cookies and milk... Santa


----------



## Half Baked

Santa - presents


----------



## pdswife

presents - toys


----------



## corazon

toys - play


----------



## Maidrite

toys = batteries


----------



## SizzlininIN

batteries - energizer


----------



## Maidrite

*Play = Loud  *


----------



## corazon

loud - clear


----------



## Maidrite

*energizer = Bunny  *


----------



## Maidrite

Clear = Night


----------



## corazon

Night - stars


----------



## pdswife

stars - stripes


----------



## cara

stripes - zebra


----------



## jessicacarr

black and white


----------



## cara

black and white - gray


----------



## RMS

gray- skies


----------



## crewsk

skies- clouds


----------



## SizzlininIN

Clouds - Imagination


----------



## RMS

imagination-wonder


----------



## Snoop Puss

wonder - full


----------



## cara

full -  glass


----------



## SizzlininIN

glass - wine


----------



## cara

wine - red


----------



## pdswife

red - apple


----------



## Anne

*I'm so glad this game is still going on.  I love it!   *
** 
*pie*


----------



## cara

apple - pie


----------



## pdswife

Pie -  lemon


----------



## cara

lemon - sour


----------



## Snoop Puss

sour - puss


----------



## pdswife

puss - snoop


----------



## Katie H

snoop - nosy


----------



## mrsmac

nosy - parker


----------



## VeraBlue

parker - monopoly


----------



## RMS

monopoly- money


----------



## SizzlininIN

money - shopping


----------



## cara

shopping - new bike


----------



## pdswife

new bike - helmet


----------



## cara

helmet - have to buy  (enough money spent at once ;o)) )


----------



## pdswife

Have to buy - more diamonds ( since paul can't take a hint. lol)


----------



## cara

more diamonds - jewellry


----------



## Half Baked

jewelry - gold


----------



## cara

gold - money


----------



## RMS

crown- jewels


----------



## pdswife

jewels - emeralds


----------



## grommet

emeralds-green


----------



## cara

green - gras


----------



## Half Baked

grass - mow


----------



## cara

mow - cow...


----------



## pdswife

cow - milk


----------



## VeraBlue

milk - silk


----------



## middie

Silk... shirts


----------



## VeraBlue

shirts - skins


----------



## pdswife

skins - tanning booths


----------



## Half Baked

tanning booths - bad for you


----------



## pdswife

bad for you - too many hours in front of the computer ( not DC though)


----------



## wasabi

too many hours in front of the computer ( not DC though)~Wasabi


----------



## Half Baked

too many hours in front of the computer - carpel tunnel


----------



## cara

carpel tunnel - doctor


----------



## RMS

doctor-lawyer


----------



## Snoop Puss

lawyer - Indian chief

(see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinker,_Tailor)


----------



## kimbaby

Indain chief~head dress


----------



## middie

Head Dress... Feathers


----------



## pdswife

Feathers - boa


----------



## middie

Boa... constricter


----------



## pdswife

constricter - BRA!!!


----------



## Katie H

BRA - unleash


----------



## pdswife

unleash - freedom


----------



## blondiecrt1

freedom - to be who you want to be


----------



## pdswife

to be who you want to be - princess


----------



## middie

Princess... Spoiled


----------



## pdswife

Spoiled - Rich


----------



## RMS

rich- chocolatey


----------



## Half Baked

chocolatey - gooey


----------



## Snoop Puss

gooey - cake


----------



## middie

Cake... moist


----------



## Half Baked

moist - socks in melting snow


----------



## middie

Melting snow... slush


----------



## pdswife

shush - YUCK!


----------



## Half Baked

yuck - cold weather


----------



## pdswife

cold weather - warm fire


----------



## Half Baked

warm fire - toasty dogs


----------



## pdswife

toasty dogs - happy owners


----------



## mrsmac

happy owners -  no fleas!


----------



## Snoop Puss

no fleas - on me


----------



## VeraBlue

on me - pajamas!


----------



## Half Baked

Pajamas - snuggly


----------



## pdswife

snuggly - teddy bear


----------



## crewsk

teddy bear- fuzzy


----------



## pdswife

Fuzzy - fizzy


----------



## crewsk

fizzy- bubbles


----------



## pdswife

bubbles -- bath


----------



## Snoop Puss

bath - water


----------



## pdswife

Water - swimming


----------



## RMS

swimming - pool


----------



## Trip

pool - cover


----------



## VeraBlue

cover - the pot


----------



## pdswife

cover - charge


----------



## Half Baked

charge - shopping


----------



## pdswife

shopping - groceries


----------



## TATTRAT

groceries-none


----------



## Half Baked

none - cookies in my house


----------



## TATTRAT

cookies in my house-I WISH!


----------



## Half Baked

I WISH - Genie in a bottle


----------



## pdswife

Ginie in a bottle - three wishes ( why stop at one??)


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL!
3 wishes-Uber Happy!


----------



## middie

Happy... smiling


----------



## TATTRAT

I missed this for the cookies one...






happy-summer


----------



## Half Baked

summer - missing watermelon

love kitten pic


----------



## Snoop Puss

missing watermelon - $10 reward


----------



## pdswife

$10 reward - not enough


----------



## mrsmac

not enough - sleep


----------



## Half Baked

sleep - wake up


----------



## Snoop Puss

wake up - what, already?


----------



## middie

Very Cute pic Tat !

already... too soon


----------



## Half Baked

too soon - Monday


----------



## middie

Monday... blah


----------



## pdswife

blah - sigh


----------



## middie

sigh... bored


----------



## pdswife

bored - nothing to do


----------



## VeraBlue

nothing to do - no imagination


----------



## pdswife

no imagination - brain dead


----------



## corazon

brain dead - coma


----------



## VeraBlue

coma - robin cook


----------



## Snoop Puss

robin cook - jack straw


----------



## mrsmac

jack straw - who??


----------



## RMS

who- on first


----------



## Half Baked

On first - base


----------



## corazon

base - tag


----------



## Half Baked

tag - kids playing


----------



## SizzlininIN

kids playing = laughter


----------



## Half Baked

laughter - joy


----------



## Sakura

joy - sunshine


----------



## pdswife

Sunshine - Mexico


----------



## cara

Mexico - salsa


----------



## Half Baked

salsa - dance


----------



## cara

dance - party


----------



## middie

Party... fun


----------



## VeraBlue

fun - whooooopie


----------



## SizzlininIN

whoopie = cushion 

Ok.....That wasn't the first thing that came to mind


----------



## wasabi

cushion~pin


----------



## Buck

pin....ATM


----------



## middie

ATM... buttons


----------



## corazon

buttons - press


----------



## Bo0pY

press = garlic


----------



## TATTRAT

garlic=vampires


----------



## corazon

vapmires - blood


----------



## Anne

*blood ~ vial*


----------



## RMS

vial- laboratory


----------



## crewsk

laboratory- Frankenstein


----------



## SizzlininIN

Frankenstein - Movie


----------



## cara

movie - hollywood


----------



## middie

Hollywood... movie stars


----------



## Half Baked

movie stars - Jethro


----------



## pdswife

Jethro - Black gold


----------



## crewsk

black gold- Texas Tea


----------



## RMS

Texas Tea- Oil that is....


----------



## Half Baked

oil that is - shooting for some grub


----------



## Shaheen

shooting for some grub - shooting star


----------



## corazon

shooting star - pocket


----------



## pdswife

pocket - pick


----------



## mrsmac

pick- choose


----------



## middie

pick... guitar


----------



## middie

Whoops sorry Mac.

choose... which one ?


----------



## RMS

which one? - I'll take whats behind door number 2


----------



## goboenomo

ill take whats behind door number 2 >>> games when you never win


----------



## TATTRAT

games you never win=that don't hurt


----------



## Snoop Puss

that don't hurt - no gain


----------



## pdswife

no gain - weight loss


----------



## Shaheen

weight loss - gym


----------



## mrsmac

gym - sweat


----------



## cara

sweat - sun


----------



## pdswife

Sun - Florida


----------



## corazon

florida - hurricane


----------



## pdswife

hurricane -  flood

* how was your show cora??


----------



## corazon

flood - water 

* It was good, pds, I have another tonight and I'll post the details in the "wish me luck" thread tomorrow.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## pdswife

Water - swim


Good!  I'm  sure you were the star!


----------



## SizzlininIN

swim - summer


----------



## cara

summer - long days


----------



## Snoop Puss

long days - short nights


----------



## cara

short nights - party time


----------



## Buck

party time-------hangover


----------



## middie

hangover... never again


----------



## cara

never again - never say never


----------



## corazon

never say never - never say die


----------



## Snoop Puss

never say die - James Bond

(for some reason)


----------



## corazon

James Bond - gadgets


----------



## mrsmac

gadgets - men like


----------



## Katie H

men like - hot women


----------



## Half Baked

hot women - ladies in the Sahara desert


----------



## Snoop Puss

ladies in the Sahara desert - sweet perfumes

(thank you for continuing above, Katie E. My first thought was stockings, but I didn't dare say it!)


----------



## VeraBlue

sweet perfumes - sultry nights


----------



## Half Baked

sultry nights - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## karadekoolaid

Cats on a hot tin roof - hot feet


----------



## Chef_Jen

hot feet- footloose!


----------



## mrsmac

Footloose - Kevin Bacon


----------



## VeraBlue

Kevin Bacon - actor


----------



## RMS

actor- Brad Pitt


----------



## Half Baked

Brad Pitt - ignorant

whoops, is that political?


----------



## cara

ignorant - collegue


----------



## jkath

collegue.......work


----------



## pdswife

Work - pay check


----------



## cara

work - fun


----------



## pdswife

Fun - play


----------



## cara

play - meet friends


----------



## pdswife

meet friends - Party


----------



## cara

Party - cocktails


----------



## pdswife

cocktails - booze


----------



## cara

booze - my hubby on Friday


----------



## pdswife

my hubby on Friday - hunting again


----------



## cara

hunting again - deers


----------



## Half Baked

deer - brunswick stew


----------



## Anne

*Brunswick stew (ugh!) -- squirrel    *


----------



## Snoop Puss

squirrel - red


----------



## SizzlininIN

Red - Cherries


----------



## middie

cherries... pie


----------



## Half Baked

pie - meringue


----------



## SizzlininIN

merigue = lemon


----------



## Half Baked

lemon - Meyer


----------



## cara

Meyer - Schmidt


----------



## RMS

Schmidt- Boston Legal


----------



## pdswife

Boston Legal - Micheal J Fox


----------



## middie

Michael J. Fox... Back To The Future


----------



## pdswife

Back to the future - time machine


----------



## SizzlininIN

time machine - POOF!


----------



## pdswife

Poof -  GONE!!!


----------



## middie

Gone... With The Wind


----------



## pdswife

With the wind - who has seen the wind?
                      Neither you nore I but
                      When the trees are bending low
                      the wind is passing by.


----------



## mrsmac

I'll say poetry to go with that PDs.


----------



## mudbug

poetry - English major


----------



## Reanie525i

Major-minor


----------



## mudbug

minor - job that most English majors end up with

OK, instead:
minor - curfew


----------



## Reanie525i

curfew - dark


----------



## pdswife

Dark = chocolate


----------



## Reanie525i

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM... OK really I think ok Milk Duds


----------



## corazon

milk duds - whoppers


----------



## Reanie525i

whoppers - Big Mac


----------



## corazon

big mac - fries


----------



## Reanie525i

fries - salt


----------



## corazon

salt - vinegar


----------



## Reanie525i

vinegar-oil


----------



## pdswife

oil - olive


----------



## Reanie525i

olive-oil-popeye


----------



## pdswife

popeye - spinach


----------



## Reanie525i

spinach-seaweed


----------



## TATTRAT

seaweed=Nori


----------



## pdswife

Nori - sushi


----------



## corazon

sushi - raw


----------



## TATTRAT

raw=Eddie murphy


----------



## pdswife

Eddie Murphy - dirty


----------



## goboenomo

dirty >>>> bedroom


----------



## corazon

bedroom - sleep


----------



## TATTRAT

dirty=laundry




edit***

Sleep= need


----------



## pdswife

laundry - too much


----------



## Reanie525i

too much-money


----------



## pdswife

money - not enough


----------



## Anne

*not enough ~ more*


----------



## RMS

More- never enough


----------



## SizzlininIN

never enough - time


----------



## cara

time - precious


----------



## pdswife

precious - kitten


----------



## Reanie525i

kitten - cute


----------



## pdswife

Cute - chimp


----------



## SizzlininIN

Chimp - Zoo


----------



## pdswife

Zoo- polar bear


----------



## mudbug

polar bear - paws


----------



## Katie H

paws - claws


----------



## Foodfiend

claws - lobster


----------



## VeraBlue

lobster - sun burn


----------



## pdswife

sun burn - noxema


----------



## Half Baked

noxema - nose


----------



## Michelemarie

nose - stuffy


----------



## Half Baked

stuffy - snobby


----------



## bullseye

snobby - exclusive


----------



## goboenomo

exclusive >>> inclusive (going to Dominican Republic on christmas break. The resort is inclusive all the booze i want, and the legal age is 18  )


----------



## bullseye

inclusive - welcome  (especially the free booze!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

welcome - greeting


----------



## Anne

*greeting ~ card*


----------



## bullseye

card - joker


----------



## RMS

joker- batman


----------



## bullseye

batman - robin


----------



## RMS

robin- that's me


----------



## Snoop Puss

that's me - done


----------



## jkath

done........housework!


----------



## Half Baked

housework - loathe


----------



## pdswife

Loathe - DENTIST!~~


----------



## bullseye

dentist - drill


----------



## pdswife

Drill - tool belt


----------



## Snoop Puss

tool belt - uncomfortable


----------



## VeraBlue

uncomfortable - long car ride


----------



## bullseye

long car ride - vacation!


----------



## pdswife

Vacation - Mexican beach


----------



## bullseye

Mexican beach - cerveza


----------



## Reanie525i

cerveza-headache


----------



## bullseye

headache - aspirin


----------



## Reanie525i

aspirin-pain


----------



## middie

pain... ouch


----------



## Reanie525i

ouch- that hurts


----------



## pdswife

that hurts -broken leg


----------



## bullseye

Broken leg - crutch


----------



## middie

crutch... cast


----------



## bullseye

cast - signature


----------



## mrsmac

signature - autograph


----------



## corazon

autograph - John Hancock


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

john Hancock - declaration of independence


----------



## Reanie525i

declaration of independence = Philadelphia


----------



## wasabi

Philadelphia~Cheesecake


----------



## Reanie525i

cheesecake-creamy


----------



## bullseye

creamy - alfredo


----------



## Snoop Puss

cast - play

Way too late and can't delete for some reason. So

alfredo - al hotto!


----------



## bullseye

al hotto - hot tamale


----------



## SizzlininIN

hot tamale - mexican


----------



## bullseye

Mexican - tequila


----------



## crewsk

tequila- worm


----------



## bullseye

worm - grave


----------



## crewsk

grave- tombstone


----------



## pdswife

Tombstone - Pizza


----------



## bullseye

pizza - pepperoni


----------



## pdswife

Pepperoni - venison


----------



## TATTRAT

venison- bambi


----------



## bullseye

bambi - Disney


----------



## SizzlininIN

Disney - Park


----------



## VeraBlue

park - swings


----------



## YT2095

swings = shifts


----------



## bullseye

shifts - undergarments


----------



## mudbug

undergarments - secret vice


----------



## pdswife

secret vice - books  ( always have been my drug of choice)


----------



## SizzlininIN

books - library


----------



## Reanie525i

library-research


----------



## jkath

research......paper


----------



## Reanie525i

paper - pencil


----------



## goboenomo

pencil >>>> homework


----------



## jkath

homework..........no more


----------



## goboenomo

no more >>> lucky


----------



## jkath

lucky.........Vegas


----------



## goboenomo

Vegas >>> 20 years old ?


----------



## jkath

20 years old........20 years ago!


----------



## goboenomo

20 years ago >>>> 1986


----------



## pdswife

1986- son's second birthday


----------



## Michelemarie

son's second birthday - august


----------



## goboenomo

august >>> goboenomo's birthday and registration to DC.


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo's birthday and registration to DC. - good times


----------



## goboenomo

good times >>> alcohol


----------



## bullseye

alcohol - bourbon


----------



## pdswife

bourbon - headache


----------



## bullseye

headache - rehydrate


----------



## pdswife

rehydrate - H20


----------



## TATTRAT

h2o= refreshing


----------



## pdswife

refreshing - good nights sleep


----------



## TATTRAT

good nights sleep= READY!


----------



## mrsmac

ready- go!!!


----------



## cara

go - start


----------



## bullseye

start - fire


----------



## cara

fire - heat


----------



## bullseye

heat - fry


----------



## cara

fry - pommes


----------



## bullseye

pommes - dauphinoise


----------



## Reanie525i

dauphinoise - cream


----------



## Snoop Puss

cream - naughty


----------



## corazon

naughty - nice


----------



## pdswife

nice -good


----------



## corazon

good - luck


----------



## Katie H

luck - lottery


----------



## bullseye

lottery - ticket


----------



## Reanie525i

ticket-costly


----------



## bullseye

costly - valuable


----------



## Reanie525i

valuable-time


----------



## bullseye

time - out


----------



## Reanie525i

out -out cold


----------



## Half Baked

out cold - my neighbor's dog


----------



## bullseye

out cold - oblivious


----------



## goboenomo

oblivious >>> tv show


----------



## Reanie525i

oblivious - kids


----------



## middie

kids... talkative


----------



## Reanie525i

talkative-my daughter


----------



## goboenomo

goboenomo said:
			
		

> oblivious >>> tv show




way to skip mine


----------



## corazon

goboenomo said:
			
		

> way to skip mine


That happens a lot in this game.  People sometimes post at the same time.  

my daughter - I wish


----------



## goboenomo

I wish >>>> to be a CA (Chartered Accountant)


----------



## RMS

Chartered Accountant- IRS


----------



## SizzlininIN

Accountant - Money


----------



## Reanie525i

Money - Green


----------



## Half Baked

green - grass


----------



## Reanie525i

grass - weeds


----------



## Snoop Puss

weeds - depends


----------



## Half Baked

depends - diapers


----------



## Reanie525i

diapers - poo


----------



## corazon

poo - need to go


----------



## Half Baked

need to go - post office


----------



## SizzlininIN

need to go - potty


----------



## cara

post office - stamps


----------



## Snoop Puss

stamps - shouts


----------



## pdswife

shouts - cries


----------



## kimbaby

cries-sad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Reanie525i

sad - blue


----------



## pdswife

Blue - Bonnie


----------



## SizzlininIN

Bonnie - Clyde


----------



## middie

Clyde... Musik  ( that is my great-uncles name )


----------



## Reanie525i

Musik - song


----------



## middie

Song... radio


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

radio- "video killed the radio star"


----------



## pdswife

"video killed the radio star" - MTV


----------



## corazon

MTV - astronaut


----------



## pdswife

astronaut - Tang


----------



## TATTRAT

Tang-Chemical con-job


----------



## bullseye

Chemical con-job  -  chicken


----------



## TATTRAT

chicken-not my favorite white meat


----------



## pdswife

Not my favorite white meat = Pork


----------



## wasabi

Pork~n beans


----------



## Snoop Puss

beans - baked


----------



## VeraBlue

baked - stoned


----------



## bullseye

stoned - - - - - - - - - I forget


----------



## SizzlininIN

I forgot - memory


----------



## kimbaby

MEMORY-childhood


----------



## bullseye

childhood - idyllic


----------



## RMS

idylic- God


----------



## Reanie525i

God - Heaven


----------



## bullseye

Heaven - Hades


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hades - pomegranate


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hades = Play


----------



## bullseye

play - frolic


----------



## Reanie525i

frolic-fun


----------



## RMS

fun- Happy Halloween


----------



## SizzlininIN

Happy Halloween - Trick or Treat


----------



## cara

Trick or Treat- sweets


----------



## corazon

sweets - sugar


----------



## goboenomo

sugar >> chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Snoop Puss

chocolate coated raisins - Fox


----------



## Reanie525i

fox - rabbit


----------



## bullseye

rabbit - hop


----------



## Reanie525i

hop - skip


----------



## bullseye

skip - miss


----------



## Reanie525i

miss - wrong


----------



## bullseye

wrong - side


----------



## Reanie525i

side - together


----------



## middie

Together... all for one


----------



## bullseye

all for one - musketeer


----------



## Reanie525i

musketeer - candy bar


----------



## crewsk

candy bar- sugar high


----------



## bullseye

sugar high - mood swing


----------



## Reanie525i

mood swing - let down


----------



## corazon

let down - milk


----------



## bullseye

milk - drain


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

drain - water


----------



## cara

water - rain


----------



## bullseye

rain - fresh


----------



## SizzlininIN

fresh - new


----------



## middie

New... clothes


----------



## Reanie525i

clothes - rack


----------



## Snoop Puss

rack - ruin


----------



## Reanie525i

ruin - destroy


----------



## middie

destroy...break


----------



## crewsk

break- snap


----------



## middie

Snap... fingers


----------



## goboenomo

fingers >>>> nails


----------



## middie

Nails... hammer


----------



## goboenomo

hammer >>>> time


----------



## middie

Time... clock


----------



## goboenomo

clock >>>> late


----------



## middie

late... uh-oh


----------



## bullseye

uh-oh - spaghetti-os


----------



## corazon

spagehetti os - chef boyardee


----------



## VeraBlue

chef boyardee - fat man with a hat


----------



## TATTRAT

fat man with a hat=you callin me that?!


----------



## jkath

you callin me that?.........you talkin' to me?


----------



## TATTRAT

you talkin to me= funny, funny how?


----------



## Snoop Puss

funny, funny how? - funny peculiar


----------



## Reanie525i

funny peculiar - odd


----------



## goboenomo

odd >>> buying vinegar and plain chips instead of salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## laura_holmes

buying vinegar and plain chips instead of salt and vinegar chips => cheese & onion


----------



## Snoop Puss

cheese and onion - socks


----------



## crewsk

socks- warm toes


----------



## Reanie525i

warm toes - fireside


----------



## bullseye

fireside - hearth


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hearth - firewood


----------



## Reanie525i

firewood - saw


----------



## bullseye

saw -- see


----------



## Reanie525i

see - eyes


----------



## bullseye

eyes - ayes


----------



## Half Baked

ayes - pirates


----------



## middie

Pirates... Plank


----------



## Reanie525i

Plank = wood


----------



## RMS

wood- pulp


----------



## Reanie525i

pulp - pulp fiction


----------



## bullseye

pulp fiction - movie


----------



## Half Baked

movie - popcorn


----------



## Snoop Puss

popcorn - bucket


----------



## middie

Bucket... water


----------



## corazon

water - fall


----------



## bullseye

fall - spill


----------



## VeraBlue

spill - Bounty


----------



## bullseye

Bounty - mutiny


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

mutiny- America


----------



## Reanie525i

America - USA


----------



## cara

USA - over the ocean


----------



## middie

Over The Ocean... Europe


----------



## bullseye

Europe - continental


----------



## Reanie525i

continental - breakfast


----------



## bullseye

breakfast - bacon


----------



## Half Baked

bacon - sandwiches


----------



## Snoop Puss

sandwiches - picnic


----------



## Half Baked

picnic - Yogi bear


----------



## Snoop Puss

Yogi bear - Yogi Carmichael


----------



## Reanie525i

Yogi Carmichael - Yogi Berra(sp?)


----------



## bullseye

Yogi Berra - baseball


----------



## kimbaby

baseball-dug-out


----------



## Reanie525i

dug out - snow


----------



## bullseye

snow - blizzard


----------



## Reanie525i

blizzard - snowbound


----------



## jkath

snowbound.........cabin


----------



## bullseye

cabin - fever


----------



## jkath

fever.........flu


----------



## bullseye

flu - chimney


----------



## Stinker

Chimney -  Sweep


----------



## bullseye

sweep - clean


----------



## middie

Clean... chore


----------



## bullseye

chore - list


----------



## Half Baked

list - grocery


----------



## bullseye

Grocery - store


----------



## Reanie525i

store-market


----------



## goboenomo

market >>>> international business


----------



## mrsmac

market - farmers


----------



## jennH

farmers > soil


----------



## bullseye

soil - fertile


----------



## Reanie525i

fertile - pregnant


----------



## bullseye

pregnant - dog


----------



## Reanie525i

dog - friend


----------



## bullseye

friend - companion


----------



## Reanie525i

companion-faithfull


----------



## bullseye

faithful - devoted


----------



## Reanie525i

devoted - true love


----------



## VeraBlue

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> devoted - true love



true love - Princess Bride


----------



## Snoop Puss

Princess bride - happily ever after


----------



## bullseye

happily ever after - fairy tale


----------



## crewsk

fairy tail- Cinderella


----------



## bullseye

Cinderella - housework


----------



## goboenomo

housework >>> boring


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

boring-baseball


----------



## goboenomo

baseball >>> i agree


----------



## bullseye

I agree - yes man


----------



## Reanie525i

yes man - slave


----------



## middie

slave... underground railroad


----------



## SizzlininIN

underground railway - history


----------



## bullseye

history - repeats


----------



## mudbug

repeats - replete


----------



## bullseye

replete - stuffed


----------



## crewsk

stuffed- bloated


----------



## corazon

bloated - salt


----------



## goboenomo

salt >>> ahh my pasta water is boiling


----------



## Reanie525i

boiling - hot


----------



## crewsk

hot- habanero


----------



## middie

habanero... pepper


----------



## bullseye

pepper - jumprope


----------



## goboenomo

jumprope >>> boring


----------



## bullseye

boring - again


----------



## goboenomo

again >>> repetitive


----------



## bullseye

repetitive - leftovers


----------



## goboenomo

leftovers >>> yuck


----------



## bullseye

Yuck - not mine


----------



## Reanie525i

not mine - yours


----------



## Anne

yours >>> truly


----------



## cara

truly - right


----------



## bullseye

right - left


----------



## SizzlininIN

left - turn


----------



## cara

turn - corner


----------



## Reanie525i

corner - trap


----------



## Half Baked

trap - sand


----------



## SizzlininIN

sand - beach


----------



## cara

beach - summer


----------



## Reanie525i

summer - warm


----------



## SizzlininIN

warm - cozy


----------



## cara

cozy - fireplace


----------



## corazon

fireplace - book


----------



## cara

book - enjoy


----------



## crewsk

enjoy- life


----------



## SizzlininIN

life - birth


----------



## corazon

birth - labor


----------



## Reanie525i

labor - work


----------



## middie

Work.. dirty four letter word


----------



## Reanie525i

dirty four letter word - the EX - lol


----------



## Half Baked

the EX - Scandanavian


----------



## mudbug

Scandanavian - reindeer sweater


----------



## middie

Sweater... fuzzy


----------



## Half Baked

fuzzy - wuzzy was a bear


----------



## mudbug

bear - daughter's nickname


----------



## bullseye

nickname - alias


----------



## VeraBlue

alias - sneak


----------



## bullseye

sneak - reprehensible


----------



## mrsmac

reprehensible - bully


----------



## Half Baked

bully - mean


----------



## Reanie525i

mean-nasty


----------



## RMS

nasty- cold


----------



## Reanie525i

cold - ice


----------



## bullseye

ice - glacier


----------



## Reanie525i

glacier - Alaska


----------



## boufa06

Alaska - Salmon Fishing


----------



## SizzlininIN

salmon fishing - upstream


----------



## middie

Upstream... hard battle


----------



## RMS

hard battle- Iraq


----------



## Half Baked

Iraq - soldiers


----------



## SizzlininIN

soldiers - heros


----------



## middie

Heros... FDNY and NYPD


----------



## Half Baked

FDNY and NYPD - security


----------



## bullseye

security - bond


----------



## pdswife

Bond - James


----------



## pdswife

opps... sorry Boufa!!

007- spy


----------



## boufa06

No problem, it happens sometimes.

James - Michener


----------



## boufa06

Michener - Novelist


----------



## VeraBlue

novelist - nom de plume


----------



## bullseye

nom de plume - quill


----------



## corazon

quill - feather


----------



## pdswife

feather - bed


----------



## goboenomo

bed >>> now!


----------



## pdswife

Now - not even dinner time yet


----------



## Reanie525i

not even dinner time yet - hungry


----------



## Snoop Puss

hungry - thirsty


----------



## pdswife

Thirsty - water


----------



## Reanie525i

water - wet


----------



## boufa06

Wet - T-shirt


----------



## corazon

T-shirt - warm weather


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

warm weather - corona !


----------



## pdswife

Corona - Lime


----------



## boufa06

Lime - Gin and tonic


----------



## RMS

gin and tonic - slow gin fizz


----------



## SizzlininIN

slow gin fiz - hangover


----------



## middie

Hangover... never ever again


----------



## Reanie525i

never ever again - till next time


----------



## boufa06

Till next time - Aufviedersen


----------



## RMS

aufviedersen- goodbye


----------



## pdswife

goodbye - Hello


----------



## cara

hello - here I am


----------



## middie

Here I Am... The One That You Love


----------



## cara

The One That You Love - wedding


----------



## goboenomo

wedding >>> long time away


----------



## cara

long time away - traveling


----------



## goboenomo

travelling >>> cancelled


----------



## mudbug

why do I always end up behind gobo lately?

cancelled = gone


----------



## Snoop Puss

gone - south


----------



## goboenomo

is it a bad thing?


gone >>> That glass cutting shop


----------



## mudbug

not a bad thing, kiddo - just seems to happen a lot recently.  Maybe we are on the same wavelength, eh?

glass-cutting shop = sharp


----------



## goboenomo

hehe maybe. 


sharp >>> music note


----------



## Reanie525i

music note - tune


----------



## goboenomo

tune >>> oboe


----------



## boufa06

oboe - instrument


----------



## smallfry

Instrument >>> Piano


----------



## Snoop Puss

Piano - forte


----------



## bullseye

forte - loud


----------



## SizzlininIN

loud - stereo


----------



## middie

Stereo... parties


----------



## cara

parties - birthday


----------



## bullseye

birthday - yearly


----------



## middie

Yearly... taxes


----------



## jkath

taxes..........rising


----------



## Half Baked

rising - bread


----------



## pdswife

Bread - peanut butter and jelly


----------



## middie

P.B.and J... classic


----------



## pdswife

Classic - cars


----------



## Half Baked

Cars - movie


----------



## corazon

movie - theater


----------



## cara

theater - actor


----------



## pdswife

Actor - Richard Gere!!


----------



## cara

Richard Gere - Pretty Woman


----------



## pdswife

Pretty woman - ALL OF US!


----------



## crewsk

all of us- family


----------



## boufa06

family - planning


----------



## cara

planning - dinner


----------



## mudbug

dinner - supper


----------



## Reanie525i

supper - meal


----------



## bullseye

meal - grain


----------



## middie

Grain... corn


----------



## crewsk

corn- butter


----------



## bullseye

butter - churn


----------



## Half Baked

churn - antique


----------



## goboenomo

antique >>> great grandparents


----------



## bullseye

great grandparents - wisdom


----------



## Reanie525i

wisdom- learned


----------



## boufa06

learned - scholar


----------



## bullseye

scholar - ivory tower


----------



## cara

ivory tower - another world


----------



## bullseye

another world - beginnings


----------



## cara

beginnigs - contact


----------



## boufa06

contact - lens


----------



## cara

lens - glasses


----------



## SizzlininIN

glasses - always breaking


----------



## goboenomo

always breaking >>> bedroom window


----------



## bullseye

bedroom window - elope


----------



## boufa06

elope - lovers


----------



## SizzlininIN

Lovers - Valentines


----------



## boufa06

Valentines - Romantic


----------



## cara

romantic - cuddle


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

cuddle - teddy bear


----------



## boufa06

teddy bear - toys


----------



## mrsmac

toys - mess!! (can you tell who has kids lol)


----------



## bullseye

mess - tent


----------



## boufa06

tent - canvas


----------



## bullseye

canvas - poll


----------



## mrsmac

poll - hereford


----------



## boufa06

hereford - cattle


----------



## Vegas Girl

cattle - cow


----------



## crewsk

cow- steak


----------



## boufa06

steak - black pepper


----------



## SizzlininIN

black pepper - kosher salt


----------



## boufa06

kosher salt - Dead Sea


----------



## mrsmac

Dead sea - Scrolls


----------



## boufa06

Scrolls- Chinese


----------



## bullseye

Chinese - take out


----------



## boufa06

take out - quick


----------



## Reanie525i

quick - STAT


----------



## boufa06

STAT - medical


----------



## Reanie525i

medical - nurse


----------



## goboenomo

nurse >>> sweden


----------



## Reanie525i

sweden - blonde


----------



## SizzlininIN

blonde = me


----------



## pdswife

me - wife.....


----------



## goboenomo

wife >>> hopefully


----------



## boufa06

hopefully - honeymoon


----------



## pdswife

Honeymoon - Greece


----------



## Snoop Puss

Greece - yoghurt


----------



## goboenomo

yoghurt >>>> apple cinnamon


----------



## boufa06

apple cinnamon - cake


----------



## Trip

cake - chocolate


----------



## boufa06

chocolate - couveture


----------



## RMS

couveture- new to me


----------



## Reanie525i

new to me -refreshing


----------



## boufa06

refreshing - mint


----------



## Reanie525i

mint - jelly


----------



## Half Baked

jelly - marmalade


----------



## Reanie525i

marmalade - jam


----------



## boufa06

jam - traffic


----------



## bullseye

traffic - cop


----------



## Half Baked

cop - fireman


----------



## bullseye

fireman - inferno


----------



## SizzlininIN

Inferno = Pain


----------



## boufa06

Oops SizzlininIn!  I will cancel mine.


----------



## boufa06

Don't seem able to cancel my earlier post.  Anyway,

pain - headache


----------



## bullseye

headache - aspirin


----------



## Reanie525i

aspirin - tylenol


----------



## SizzlininIN

tylenol - medicine


----------



## middie

medicine... nyquil


----------



## Reanie525i

nyquil - sleep


----------



## boufa06

sleep - sweet dreams


----------



## mrsmac

sweet dreams - young love


----------



## bullseye

young love - Romeo & Juliet


----------



## boufa06

Romeo & Juliet - movie


----------



## bullseye

movie - film


----------



## boufa06

film - cowboy


----------



## SizzlininIN

cowboy - yummy


----------



## boufa06

yummy - food


----------



## goboenomo

food >>> hunger


----------



## boufa06

hunger - strike


----------



## mudbug

strike - Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## Anne

*Jimmy Hoffa ~~ mob*


----------



## goboenomo

mob >>> torch


----------



## mudbug

torch - torch song


----------



## boufa06

torch song - sentimental


----------



## Snoop Puss

sentimental - tears


----------



## boufa06

tears - sorrow


----------



## SizzlininIN

sorrow = grief


----------



## boufa06

grief - bereavement


----------



## RMS

bereavement-sorrow


----------



## cara

sorrow - tears


----------



## Reanie525i

tears - sadness


----------



## Half Baked

sadness -  happiness


----------



## boufa06

happiness - paradise


----------



## SizzlininIN

paradise - eden


----------



## boufa06

eden - garden


----------



## Reanie525i

garden - herbs


----------



## goboenomo

herbs >>> spices


----------



## SizzlininIN

spices - flavor


----------



## boufa06

flavour - vanilla


----------



## mudbug

vanilla - Madagascar


----------



## RMS

Madagascar- Movie


----------



## goboenomo

movie >>> 3rd repeat?


----------



## Reanie525i

3rd repeat - bad cooking


----------



## boufa06

bad cooking - novice


----------



## Reanie525i

novice - new


----------



## SizzlininIN

new - purchase


----------



## boufa06

purchase - hire


----------



## RMS

hire- employee


----------



## boufa06

employee - performance


----------



## Reanie525i

performance - act


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Act > Characters


----------



## boufa06

characters - keyboard


----------



## Reanie525i

keyboard - music


----------



## boufa06

music - bouzouki


----------



## Snoop Puss

Bouzouki - rebetika


----------



## boufa06

rebetika - hashish


----------



## mudbug

hashish - Lebanon


----------



## boufa06

Lebanon - kibbeh


----------



## mudbug

kibbeh - kibble


----------



## boufa06

kibble - grain


----------



## bullseye

grain - whole


----------



## TATTRAT

whole:jeans


----------



## bullseye

jeans - holes


----------



## pdswife

holes - pits


----------



## bullseye

pits - morass


----------



## Reanie525i

morass - swamp


----------



## bullseye

swamp - quicksand


----------



## TATTRAT

quicksand=jungle


----------



## boufa06

jungle - survival


----------



## RMS

survival-life


----------



## boufa06

life - primitive


----------



## Snoop Puss

primitive - hut


----------



## boufa06

hut - Bali


----------



## cara

Bali - south sea


----------



## boufa06

South Sea - tsunami


----------



## pdswife

Tsunami= wet!


----------



## Reanie525i

wet - water


----------



## middie

Water... Rainy day in Cleveland (it's been raining since yesterday)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Rainy day in Cleveland (it's been raining since yesterday) - Indiana too


----------



## Reanie525i

Indiana - Kokomo


----------



## pdswife

Kokomo - Beach Boys


----------



## middie

Beach Boys... Sunny California


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sunny California - jkath


----------



## pdswife

jkath - apron


----------



## Reanie525i

apron - traveling


----------



## boufa06

travelling - companion


----------



## pdswife

companion - good friend


----------



## boufa06

good friend - till the end


----------



## pdswife

Till the end - all the way


----------



## boufa06

all the way - hand in hand


----------



## Reanie525i

hand in hand - together


----------



## boufa06

together - cooking


----------



## crewsk

cooking- love


----------



## boufa06

love - true


----------



## mudbug

true - TNT


----------



## SizzlininIN

true - false


----------



## boufa06

false - alarm


----------



## Reanie525i

alarm - fire


----------



## bullseye

fire - burned


----------



## Half Baked

burned - love letters


----------



## boufa06

love letters - ... in the sand


----------



## bullseye

in the sand - ostrich


----------



## boufa06

ostrich - farm


----------



## SizzlininIN

Farm - Cows


----------



## boufa06

cows - pasture


----------



## steph

Pasture-Sheep


----------



## boufa06

sheep -dolly


----------



## pdswife

dolly - toy


----------



## boufa06

toy - they R us


----------



## SizzlininIN

They R us - Who R They?


----------



## boufa06

Who R They - the toys of course!


----------



## SizzlininIN

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Who R They - the toys of course!


 
 I know that silly.....I thought you go with something like Ghosts or something.

The Toys of Course - Santa


----------



## boufa06

Santa - Lapland


----------



## Snoop Puss

Lapland - reindeer


----------



## boufa06

reindeer - Rudolph


----------



## Snoop Puss

Rudolph - Nureyev


----------



## pdswife

Nureyev - dance


----------



## boufa06

dance - ballet


----------



## pdswife

Ballet - swanlake


----------



## boufa06

Swanlake - T[SIZE=-1]schaikowsky[/SIZE]


----------



## middie

T[SIZE=-1]schaikowsky... Russian or Polish ?[/SIZE]


----------



## pdswife

Russian - Tea


----------



## bullseye

tea - leaves


----------



## pdswife

leaves- rake


----------



## bullseye

rake - coals


----------



## pdswife

coals - fire


----------



## middie

Fire... camping


----------



## Half Baked

camping - s'mores


----------



## boufa06

s'mores - treat


----------



## SizzlininIN

treat - reward


----------



## middie

reward...money


----------



## pdswife

money - save


----------



## haminiham

save - teeth


----------



## pdswife

teeth - chew


----------



## boufa06

chew - gum


----------



## goboenomo

gum >>> flavour


----------



## Reanie525i

flavor - savory


----------



## boufa06

savory - piquant


----------



## Reanie525i

piquant - spicy


----------



## RMS

spicy- Mexican Food


----------



## Reanie525i

mexican food - cilantro


----------



## middie

Cilantro... salsa


----------



## bullseye

salsa - chips


----------



## pdswife

chips - poker


----------



## bullseye

poker - ante


----------



## Half Baked

ante - up

this


----------



## pdswife

Up - seven


----------



## corazon

seven - eleven


----------



## pdswife

eleven - o'clock news


----------



## bullseye

news - misinformation


----------



## boufa06

misinformation - television


----------



## corazon

television - zombies


----------



## boufa06

zombies - couch potatoes


----------



## cara

couch potatoes - TV


----------



## boufa06

tv - station


----------



## RMS

station- place


----------



## boufa06

place - Peyton


----------



## mudbug

Peyton - cousin


----------



## boufa06

cousin - relative


----------



## SilverBlue

relative - theory


----------



## boufa06

theory - practice


----------



## Snoop Puss

practice - perfect


----------



## boufa06

perfect - square


----------



## SizzlininIN

square - shape


----------



## boufa06

shape - odd


----------



## RMS

odd- out-of-place


----------



## boufa06

out-of-place - artefacts


----------



## bullseye

artifacts - excavation


----------



## SizzlininIN

excavation - digging


----------



## bullseye

digging - tunnel


----------



## boufa06

tunnel - underground


----------



## SizzlininIN

underground - railroad


----------



## boufa06

railroad - trains


----------



## Reanie525i

trains - travel


----------



## boufa06

travel - Greek isles


----------



## bullseye

Greek isles - Mediterranean


----------



## boufa06

Mediterranean - cuisine


----------



## bullseye

cuisine - menu


----------



## boufa06

menu - restaurant


----------



## HuskY

restaurant - wine


----------



## boufa06

wine - chardonnay


----------



## HuskY

chardonnay - France


----------



## boufa06

France - escargots


----------



## bullseye

escargot - snail


----------



## Snoop Puss

snail - slug


----------



## pdswife

slug - slime


----------



## SizzlininIN

slime - pond moss


----------



## pdswife

pond moss- green


----------



## HuskY

green - grass


----------



## crewsk

grass- itchy


----------



## SizzlininIN

itchy - wool


----------



## TATTRAT

wool=         hot


----------



## HuskY

hot - baked


----------



## crewsk

baked- pie


----------



## SizzlininIN

pie - apple


----------



## bullseye

apple - gravity


----------



## goboenomo

gravity >>> newton


----------



## mudbug

hiya, gobo!

newton - fig


----------



## crewsk

fig- ants (Long story )


----------



## goboenomo

mudbug said:
			
		

> hiya, gobo!
> 
> newton - fig



hey?

ants >>> aunts


----------



## crewsk

aunts- crazy


----------



## bullseye

crazy - asylum


----------



## boufa06

asylum - political


----------



## bullseye

political - divisive


----------



## boufa06

divisive - rhythm


----------



## HuskY

rhythm - rhyme


----------



## SizzlininIN

rhyme - nursery rhyme


----------



## boufa06

nursery rhyme - children


----------



## goboenomo

children >>> candy


----------



## RMS

candy-canes


----------



## boufa06

canes - sugar


----------



## bullseye

sugar - beets


----------



## boufa06

beets - Borscht


----------



## cara

Borscht - ethnic food


----------



## Snoop Puss

Ethnic food - curry

(oh how I wish I was having one tonight...)


----------



## cara

curry - spice (We are having Gulasch tonight ;o)) )


----------



## boufa06

spice - islands


----------



## cara

islands - vacation


----------



## SizzlininIN

vacation - relaxing


----------



## boufa06

relaxing - Pina Colada


----------



## cara

Pina Colada - sweet


----------



## boufa06

Sweet - dreams


----------



## cara

dreams - night


----------



## boufa06

night - rider


----------



## Snoop Puss

rider - blue

boufa - I've just spotted that you're in Volos. What an amazing part of the world that is.


----------



## boufa06

blue - lonesome


----------



## corazon

lonesome - dove


----------



## SizzlininIN

dove - dc grandma


----------



## pdswife

dc grandma = happy memories


----------



## corazon

happy memories - children


----------



## cara

children - school


----------



## boufa06

school - prom


----------



## goboenomo

prom >>> lame


----------



## mudbug

hi again, gobo  (we've got to stop meeting like this)

lame - excuse


----------



## goboenomo

haha
why? theres nothing wrong with it

excuse >>> incompleted task


----------



## bullseye

incompleted task - procrastination


----------



## goboenomo

procrastination >>> my old chemistry teacher


----------



## bullseye

my old chemistry teacher - mole


----------



## goboenomo

mole >>> PV=nRT or n= PV/RT


----------



## bullseye

PV=nRT - pervert


----------



## goboenomo

pervert >>> somebody has a wondering mind


----------



## bullseye

somebody has a wondering mind - daydreamer


----------



## goboenomo

daydreamer >>> ADD


----------



## DanniA

ADD >> Distractions


----------



## mrsmac

distractions - children


----------



## goboenomo

children >>> again


----------



## mrsmac

again- repeat


----------



## bullseye

repeat - merry-go-round


----------



## goboenomo

merry-go-round >>> roller coaster tycoon


----------



## boufa06

roller coaster tycoon - game


----------



## HuskY

game - money


----------



## mrsmac

money - can't buy me love


----------



## boufa06

can't buy me love - Beatles


----------



## Snoop Puss

Beatles - scream


----------



## boufa06

scream - fans


----------



## RMS

fans-applause


----------



## goboenomo

applause >>> stadium


----------



## bullseye

stadium - colosseum


----------



## Reanie525i

colosseum - Rome


----------



## bullseye

Rome - Caesar


----------



## Reanie525i

Caesar - Nero


----------



## Snoop Puss

Nero - risotto


----------



## Reanie525i

risotto - rice


----------



## boufa06

rice - Basmati


----------



## Reanie525i

Basmati - diner at my BF's - He makes the best!!!!!!


----------



## goboenomo

dinner at my bfs >>> wait, what?


----------



## boufa06

wait, what? - end of thread?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

dirt mound


----------



## mrsmac

dirt mound-  baseball


----------



## boufa06

baseball - cap


----------



## mrsmac

cap- feather


----------



## boufa06

feather - duster


----------



## Snoop Puss

duster - what's that?


----------



## boufa06

what's that? - dictionary to the rescue!


----------



## Snoop Puss

dictionary to the rescue - liminal


----------



## boufa06

liminal - stage


----------



## bullseye

stage - all the world


----------



## Alix

all the world - playwright


----------



## boufa06

playwright - Tennessee


----------



## cara

Tennessee - state of the US


----------



## Alix

state of the US - celebratory


----------



## boufa06

celebratory - fireworks


----------



## cara

fireworks - summer


----------



## boufa06

summer - heatwave


----------



## Alix

heatwave - tropical


----------



## boufa06

tropical - pineapple


----------



## Alix

pineapple - allergy


----------



## boufa06

allergy - skin


----------



## cara

skin - skunk


----------



## bullseye

skunk - stunk


----------



## boufa06

stunk - faint


----------



## mrsmac

faint - smelling salts


----------



## boufa06

smelling salts - treatment


----------



## bullseye

treatment - special


----------



## TATTRAT

special - blue light


----------



## Snoop Puss

blue light - cops


----------



## cara

cops - noise


----------



## bullseye

noise - deafening


----------



## RMS

deafening-thunderous


----------



## HuskY

thunderous - thunderbolt


----------



## bullseye

thunderbolt - James Bond


----------



## HuskY

james bond - girls


----------



## bullseye

girls - trouble


----------



## Snoop Puss

trouble - double


----------



## bullseye

name - number


----------



## bullseye

double - down

(are we back in order?)


----------



## boufa06

down - under


----------



## bullseye

under - wear


----------



## boufa06

wear - tear


----------



## bullseye

tear - rip


----------



## boufa06

rip - angry


----------



## bullseye

angry - rage


----------



## boufa06

rage - fury


----------



## bullseye

fury - storm


----------



## HuskY

storm - bull


----------



## boufa06

bull - Matador


----------



## bullseye

Matador - Picador


----------



## boufa06

Picador - lance


----------



## bullseye

lance - spear


----------



## boufa06

spear - mint


----------



## bullseye

mint - coin


----------



## boufa06

coin - fountain


----------



## bullseye

fountain - plaza


----------



## boufa06

plaza - square


----------



## bullseye

square - market


----------



## boufa06

market - super


----------



## bullseye

super - excellent


----------



## boufa06

excellent - results


----------



## bullseye

results - definitive


----------



## boufa06

definitive - authoritative


----------



## bullseye

authoritative - expert


----------



## boufa06

expert - guidance


----------



## bullseye

guidance - directions


----------



## boufa06

directions - compass


----------



## bullseye

compass - moral


----------



## Alix

moral - story


----------



## bullseye

story - tale


----------



## boufa06

tale - fairy


----------



## bullseye

fairy - greenworld


----------



## boufa06

greenworld - podcast


----------



## bullseye

podcast - ipod


----------



## goboenomo

ipod >>> 9.8m/s^2 (acceleration of free fall)


----------



## bullseye

9.8m/s^2 (acceleration of free fall) - death


----------



## Reanie525i

Death - peace


----------



## boufa06

peace - olive branch


----------



## cara

olive branch - dove


----------



## goboenomo

dove >>> mars attacks


----------



## Maidrite

Mars attacks = Earth ???


----------



## corazon

Earth - moon


----------



## bullseye

moon - stars


----------



## SierraCook

stars = galaxy


----------



## goboenomo

galaxy >>>infinate


----------



## bullseye

infinite - neverending


----------



## pdswife

neverending - dreams


----------



## boufa06

dreams - sweet


----------



## mrsmac

sweet - pastries


----------



## boufa06

pastries - flaky


----------



## RMS

flaky- pie crust


----------



## boufa06

pie crust - dough


----------



## Michelemarie

dough - red lobster biscuits (which I am making today!)


----------



## boufa06

red lobster biscuits - famous


----------



## bullseye

famous - celebrity


----------



## boufa06

celebrity - Hollywood


----------



## bullseye

Hollywood - West Coast


----------



## boufa06

west coast - hip hop


----------



## SizzlininIN

hip hop - music


----------



## boufa06

music - country


----------



## SierraCook

country - blue jeans


----------



## boufa06

blue jeans - Levi


----------



## SierraCook

Levi - San Francisco


----------



## wasabi

San Francisco~Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## boufa06

Golden Gate Bridge - suicide


----------



## Snoop Puss

suicide - note


----------



## goboenomo

note >>> book


----------



## pdswife

Book - James Patterson


----------



## HuskY

James Patterson - unknown person


----------



## boufa06

unknown person - missing


----------



## Snoop Puss

missing - you


----------



## boufa06

you - only


----------



## HuskY

only - original


----------



## boufa06

original - sin


----------



## SizzlininIN

sin - prayer


----------



## HuskY

prayer - consolation


----------



## boufa06

consolation - prize


----------



## pdswife

prize - first place ribbon


----------



## bullseye

first place ribbon - trophy


----------



## Michelemarie

trophy - shop


----------



## bullseye

shop - gift


----------



## pdswife

gift - give


----------



## Reanie525i

give - selfless


----------



## Snoop Puss

selfless - love


----------



## boufa06

love - blind


----------



## SizzlininIN

blind - dark


----------



## boufa06

dark - alley


----------



## Half Baked

alley - bowling


----------



## Snoop Puss

bowling - green


----------



## boufa06

green - lawn


----------



## HuskY

lawn - lawn mower


----------



## Katie H

lawn mower - summer chore


----------



## boufa06

summer chore - gardening


----------



## pdswife

gardening - fresh veggies


----------



## boufa06

fresh veggies - healthy


----------



## middie

Healthy... fruit


----------



## boufa06

fruit - tropical


----------



## middie

Tropical... sandy beaches


----------



## Snoop Puss

sandy beaches - blue seas


----------



## boufa06

blue seas - Greece


----------



## middie

Greece... Ancient Ruins


----------



## boufa06

ancient ruins - archaelogical sites


----------



## pdswife

archaelogical sites - history


----------



## boufa06

history - mythology


----------



## goboenomo

mythology >>> fake


----------



## pdswife

Fake - movie


----------



## bullseye

movie - fantasy


----------



## goboenomo

fantasy >>> game series (final fantasy series, if youre wondering)


----------



## bullseye

game series - World Series


----------



## goboenomo

World Series >>> in the way (of my tv shows)


----------



## bullseye

in the way - traffic


----------



## mrsmac

traffic - lights


----------



## bullseye

lights - camera


----------



## goboenomo

camera >>> action


----------



## bullseye

thank you!

action - hero


----------



## pdswife

Hero - fireman


----------



## bullseye

fireman - fire truck


----------



## goboenomo

fire truck >>> careers you wanted when you were young


----------



## bullseye

careers you wanted when you were young - astronaut


----------



## pdswife

Astroaut - space ship


----------



## wasabi

goboenomo said:
			
		

> fire truck >>> careers you wanted when you were young



If I remember correctly the rules for this game is as follows....This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.

First word, not words. Just a reminder of GB's rules.


----------



## bullseye

space ship - new world


----------



## goboenomo

wasabi said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly the rules for this game is as follows....This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.
> 
> First word, not words. Just a reminder of GB's rules.


 
space ship to new world is also multiple words.


new world >>> symphony


----------



## bullseye

symphony - crescendo


----------



## Reanie525i

Crescendo - Opera


----------



## goboenomo

opera >>> phantom


----------



## bullseye

phantom - ghost


----------



## southerncooker

ghost - Casper


----------



## goboenomo

ghost >>> hallowe'en


----------



## Reanie525i

halloween - candy


----------



## bullseye

candy - cavity


----------



## mrsmac

cavity - search


----------



## bullseye

search - lost


----------



## goboenomo

lost >>> atlantis


----------



## SizzlininIN

atlantis - island


----------



## bullseye

island - paradise


----------



## goboenomo

paradise >>> inclusive resort


----------



## Reanie525i

inclusive resort - 
paradise


----------



## bullseye

paradise - South Pacific


----------



## Reanie525i

south pacific - Scuba diving


----------



## bullseye

scuba diving - sharks


----------



## SizzlininIN

sharks - ouch


----------



## bullseye

ouch - wound


----------



## Reanie525i

wound - heartache


----------



## SizzlininIN

heartache - pain


----------



## bullseye

pain - growth


----------



## Reanie525i

growth -
new leaf


----------



## corazon

new leaf - turn over


----------



## Reanie525i

turn over - apples


----------



## pdswife

turn over - apple


----------



## goboenomo

apple >>> cinnamon


----------



## SizzlininIN

cinnamon - toast


----------



## goboenomo

toast >>> turkey club (one of the first things i made during my first day on my new position at montanas)


----------



## pdswife

turkey club - mayo


----------



## goboenomo

mayo >>> tuna


----------



## Reanie525i

tuna - Yellow Fin


----------



## goboenomo

Yellow Fish >>> that fish from the little mermaid


----------



## pdswife

That fish from the little mermaid - never did see that movie.


----------



## Reanie525i

movie - film


----------



## goboenomo

film >>> silicon


----------



## Reanie525i

silicon - cosmetic surgery


----------



## boufa06

cosmetic surgery - facelift


----------



## goboenomo

facelift >>> micheal jackson


----------



## pdswife

micheal jackson -  Thriller


----------



## boufa06

Thriller - music


----------



## Snoop Puss

music - hills


----------



## HuskY

hills - valley


----------



## boufa06

valley - Napa


----------



## Reanie525i

Napa - wine


----------



## boufa06

wine - bouquet


----------



## Reanie525i

bouquet - aroma


----------



## bullseye

aroma - scent


----------



## boufa06

scent - perfume


----------



## bullseye

perfume - ambergris


----------



## boufa06

ambergris - substance


----------



## HuskY

substance - space


----------



## goboenomo

space >>> suffocate


----------



## boufa06

suffocate - death


----------



## HuskY

death - reborn


----------



## RMS

reborn- phoenix


----------



## SizzlininIN

pheonix - arizonia


----------



## boufa06

arizona - state


----------



## middie

State... Ohio


----------



## SizzlininIN

ohio - our middie


----------



## boufa06

Our Middie - Moderator


----------



## cara

Moderator - take care


----------



## Half Baked

take care - bye bye


----------



## cara

bye bye - hello


----------



## pdswife

hello - visit


----------



## Snoop Puss

visit - housework


----------



## SizzlininIN

housework - ugh!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

ugh - couldn't agree more


----------



## boufa06

couldn't agree more - same


----------



## ttbeachbum

same >>> variety


----------



## goboenomo

variety >>> bulk barn


----------



## boufa06

Bulk Barn - retailer


----------



## HuskY

retailer - shop


----------



## middie

Retailer... corporate idiots (speaking from my experiance with work)


----------



## boufa06

corporate idiots - clones


----------



## goboenomo

clones >>> DNA


----------



## middie

DNA... proof


----------



## boufa06

proof - fool


----------



## Half Baked

fool - idiot


----------



## boufa06

idiot - test


----------



## goboenomo

test >>> accounting


----------



## boufa06

accounting - career


----------



## HuskY

career - money


----------



## boufa06

money - fortune


----------



## middie

Fortune... fame


----------



## boufa06

fame - movie


----------



## pdswife

Movie - Vcr


----------



## Half Baked

VCR - DVD

and this was too short to post so I added this line.


----------



## boufa06

DVD - shrink


----------



## Snoop Puss

shrink - wrap


----------



## bullseye

wrap - finish


----------



## pdswife

Finish -over and out


----------



## bullseye

over and out - microphone


----------



## Half Baked

microphone - speech


----------



## goboenomo

speech >>> school


----------



## bullseye

School - scholar


----------



## middie

scholar... money


----------



## bullseye

money - borrow


----------



## goboenomo

borrow >>> loan


----------



## SizzlininIN

loan - payment


----------



## HuskY

payment - payday


----------



## pdswife

payday - dinner out


----------



## mrsmac

dinner out -  luxury


----------



## boufa06

luxury - hotels


----------



## RMS

hotels-vacation


----------



## boufa06

vacation - Singapore


----------



## bullseye

Singapore - Sling


----------



## boufa06

sling - cocktail


----------



## cara

coktail - bar


----------



## boufa06

bar - hopping


----------



## Half Baked

hopping - bunny


----------



## boufa06

bunny - Easter


----------



## bullseye

Easter - Spring


----------



## boufa06

Spring - blossoms


----------



## RMS

blossoms- apple


----------



## boufa06

apple - golden


----------



## cara

golden - crown


----------



## middie

Crown... jewels


----------



## cara

jewels - queen


----------



## boufa06

Queen - Beauty


----------



## Snoop Puss

Beauty - beast


----------



## boufa06

beast - fiend


----------



## HuskY

fiend - devil


----------



## boufa06

devil - evil


----------



## HuskY

evil - sin


----------



## boufa06

sin - mortal


----------



## pdswife

mortal - live


----------



## boufa06

live - music


----------



## HuskY

music - symphony


----------



## middie

symphony... orchestra


----------



## boufa06

orchestra - Philharmonic


----------



## pdswife

Philharmonic - New York


----------



## middie

New York... Times Square


----------



## boufa06

Times Square - countdown


----------



## TATTRAT

Count down-shuttle launch


----------



## HuskY

shuttle launch - challenge


----------



## boufa06

challenge - trophy


----------



## bullseye

trophy - wife


----------



## pdswife

Wife - Hubby


----------



## boufa06

Hubby - loving


----------



## pdswife

Loving - Paul


----------



## boufa06

Paul - saint


----------



## bullseye

saint - martyr


----------



## mrsmac

martyr -  Joan of Arc


----------



## bullseye

Joan of Arc - torch


----------



## Snoop Puss

torch - carrying


----------



## bullseye

carrying - pregnant


----------



## crewsk

pregnant- content


----------



## bullseye

content - blissful


----------



## VeraBlue

blissful - ignorant


----------



## bullseye

ignorant - uneducated


----------



## pdswife

uneducated - youngster


----------



## bullseye

youngster - pup


----------



## pdswife

pup - kitten


----------



## bullseye

kitten - fuzz rocket


----------



## boufa06

fuzz rocket - guitar


----------



## HuskY

guitar - poet


----------



## boufa06

poet - famous


----------



## Snoop Puss

famous - last words


----------



## boufa06

last words - dying


----------



## RMS

dying- tradition


----------



## boufa06

tradition - common


----------



## SizzlininIN

common - cold    (come on I'm a nurse and its the first thing that popped in my head  )


----------



## boufa06

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> common - cold    (come on I'm a nurse and its the first thing that popped in my head  )


That's what I will put nurse or no nurse.

cold - winter


----------



## RMS

winter -freeze


----------



## boufa06

freeze - water


----------



## SizzlininIN

water - thirsty


----------



## boufa06

thirsty - work


----------



## Snoop Puss

work - hard


----------



## cara

thirsty - desert


----------



## boufa06

Sorry Cara!

hard - labour


----------



## cara

don't mind 

labour - weekend


----------



## boufa06

weekend - cruise


----------



## Reanie525i

cruise - Titantic


----------



## Snoop Puss

Titanic - iceberg


----------



## boufa06

iceberg - tip


----------



## pdswife

Tip - top....


----------



## boufa06

top - shape


----------



## pdswife

Shape - square


----------



## middie

Square... pegs


----------



## pdswife

pegs - cribbage


----------



## Reanie525i

cribbage - game


----------



## boufa06

game - soccer


----------



## pdswife

soccer - ball


----------



## Reanie525i

ball -catch


----------



## HuskY

catch - skill


----------



## boufa06

skill - management


----------



## Reanie525i

management - white collar


----------



## boufa06

white collar - deskbound


----------



## Reanie525i

deskbound - boring


----------



## Katie H

boring - gloomy day


----------



## Reanie525i

gloomy day - today


----------



## boufa06

today - USA


----------



## SizzlininIN

USA - America


----------



## cara

America - over the ocean


----------



## Reanie525i

over the ocean - Europe


----------



## HuskY

Europe - blue


----------



## boufa06

blue - sky


----------



## Reanie525i

sky - vodka


----------



## boufa06

vodka - liquor


----------



## Reanie525i

liquor - alcohol


----------



## boufa06

alcohol - tax


----------



## Reanie525i

Tax -    IRS


----------



## boufa06

IRS - withholding


----------



## SizzlininIN

withholding - legal robbery


----------



## mudbug

legal robbery, HuskY? 

internet - interlude


----------



## VeraBlue

interlude - sex


----------



## pdswife

Sex - love


----------



## bullseye

love - lust


----------



## pdswife

lust -teenage boy


----------



## bullseye

teenage boy - hormones


----------



## pdswife

hormones - birthcontrol


----------



## bullseye

birth control - prophylactic


----------



## TATTRAT

prophylactic=insurance


----------



## bullseye

insurance - blood suckers


----------



## TATTRAT

blood suckers=leeches


----------



## pdswife

Leeches - old medicine


----------



## bullseye

old medicine - barber


----------



## goboenomo

barber >>> scissors


----------



## bullseye

scissors - pliers


----------



## Half Baked

pliers - pulling teeth


----------



## bullseye

pulling teeth - doorknob


----------



## pdswife

doorknob - turn


----------



## Half Baked

turn - square dancing


----------



## goboenomo

square dancing >>> hate with a firey passion


----------



## pdswife

hate with a firey passion - emotion


----------



## goboenomo

emotion >>> 1000 posts!  :P


----------



## pdswife

1,000 posts - congrats!


----------



## goboenomo

congrats! >>> thanks!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks - You're very welcome


----------



## goboenomo

You're very welcome >>> kindness


----------



## pdswife

Kindness - friendships


----------



## goboenomo

friendships >>> memories


----------



## middie

Memories... good times


----------



## goboenomo

good times >>> drinking


----------



## TATTRAT

drinking = falling


----------



## goboenomo

falling >>> cliff


----------



## pdswife

cliff - diving


----------



## goboenomo

diving >>> shark


----------



## TATTRAT

shark = hustler


----------



## pdswife

hustler - pool


----------



## goboenomo

pool >>> chlorine


----------



## boufa06

chlorine - chemical


----------



## goboenomo

chemical >>> physical


----------



## boufa06

physical - attraction


----------



## buckytom

attraction - repulsion


----------



## boufa06

repulsion - force


----------



## buckytom

force - vector (victor)


----------



## bullseye

vector (victor) - clearance (clarence)


----------



## boufa06

clearance - sale


----------



## RMS

Sale- coupon


----------



## HuskY

coupon - discount


----------



## Reanie525i

discount - sale


----------



## bullseye

sale - closeout


----------



## Reanie525i

closeout - bargain


----------



## boufa06

bargain - counter


----------



## Snoop Puss

counter - sign


----------



## Reanie525i

sign - open


----------



## middie

Open... close


----------



## Reanie525i

close - shut


----------



## RMS

shut-  out


----------



## boufa06

out - rider


----------



## middie

Rider... bike


----------



## Reanie525i

bike - scooter


----------



## boufa06

scooter - balancing


----------



## Reanie525i

balancing - gymnastics


----------



## goboenomo

balancing >>> tight rope walker


----------



## Reanie525i

tight rope walker - circus


----------



## boufa06

circus - clown


----------



## goboenomo

circus >>> March of the Gladiators  (the famous circus theme song)


----------



## boufa06

Gobo - pls cancel yours and restart


----------



## Reanie525i

clown - BOZO


----------



## boufa06

Bozo - famous


----------



## middie

Famous... movie stars


----------



## boufa06

movie stars - celebrities


----------



## goboenomo

celebrities >>> people


----------



## Reanie525i

people - population


----------



## middie

Funny... animals


----------



## boufa06

Sorry Middie!

population - explosion


----------



## goboenomo

explosion >>> action


----------



## boufa06

action - start


----------



## Reanie525i

start - finish


----------



## boufa06

finish - line


----------



## Reanie525i

line - tow


----------



## goboenomo

tow >>> crash


----------



## Reanie525i

crash - accident


----------



## goboenomo

accident >>> broken glass


----------



## boufa06

broken glass - splinters


----------



## pdswife

spinters - wood


----------



## Snoop Puss

wood - trees


----------



## Reanie525i

trees - leaves


----------



## boufa06

leaves - autumn


----------



## pdswife

Autumn - cool weather


----------



## boufa06

cool weather - mild


----------



## Reanie525i

mild - bland


----------



## goboenomo

mild >>> wings


----------



## boufa06

wings - chicken


----------



## pdswife

Chicken - turkey


----------



## boufa06

turkey - wild


----------



## goboenomo

wild >>> boar


----------



## boufa06

boar - hunting


----------



## Reanie525i

hunting - Venison


----------



## boufa06

venison - game meat


----------



## pdswife

game meat - Oh so yummmmy!


----------



## SizzlininIN

oh so yummy..........chili (i'm eating leftovers as I type)


----------



## pdswife

Chili ( isn't always better the next day)  -  spice


----------



## boufa06

spice - cinnamon


----------



## HuskY

cinnamon - apple pie


----------



## pdswife

apple pie - vanilla ice cream


----------



## boufa06

vanilla ice-cream - yummy


----------



## goboenomo

yummy >>> mint


----------



## pdswife

mint- chocolate


----------



## HuskY

chocolate - hazel nut


----------



## boufa06

hazel nut - spread


----------



## goboenomo

spread >>> peanut butter


----------



## boufa06

peanut butter - jelly


----------



## goboenomo

jelly >>> banana dance


----------



## boufa06

banana dance - animation


----------



## Katie H

animation - fun movies


----------



## HuskY

fun movies - ice age


----------



## SizzlininIN

ice age - the meltdown


----------



## boufa06

the meltdown - game


----------



## middie

Game... scattegories


----------



## mudbug

scattergories - scat


----------



## boufa06

scat - singing


----------



## mudbug

good one, boufa, so the obvious next response is 

singing - Ella F.


----------



## boufa06

Ella F. - jazz

Thanks Mud


----------



## mudbug

jazz - (oh, where to begin?) Django


----------



## boufa06

Django - style


----------



## mudbug

style - Duke Ellington


----------



## boufa06

Duke Ellington - composer


----------



## mudbug

composer - Gershwin


----------



## boufa06

Gershwin - broadway


----------



## mudbug

broadway - lights


----------



## boufa06

lights - harbour


----------



## mudbug

harbour - haven


----------



## boufa06

haven - safe

(Last post - bed is beckoning)


----------



## mudbug

safe - sound (sleep well, boufa - it's been fun)


----------



## goboenomo

sound >>> waves


----------



## corazon

waves - surf


----------



## pdswife

surf = turf


----------



## Reanie525i

turf - golf course


----------



## HuskY

golf course - hole


----------



## boufa06

hole - eighteen


----------



## Reanie525i

eighteen - adult


----------



## goboenomo

adult >>> older


----------



## HuskY

older - responsibility


----------



## boufa06

responsibility - moral


----------



## cara

moral - ethics


----------



## goboenomo

ethics >>> laws


----------



## boufa06

laws - public


----------



## HuskY

public - public lavatory


----------



## boufa06

lavatory - Ottoman


----------



## mrsmac

ottoman - Empire


----------



## Alix

Empire - waist


----------



## bullseye

waist - girth


----------



## Half Baked

girth - saddle


----------



## bullseye

saddle - cinch


----------



## pdswife

cinch - easy


----------



## Half Baked

easy - gait


----------



## Snoop Puss

gait - waddle


----------



## middie

waddle... duck


----------



## Snoop Puss

duck - and cover


----------



## bullseye

cover - blind


----------



## Half Baked

blind - hidden


----------



## bullseye

hidden - revealed


----------



## Half Baked

revealed - spy


----------



## pdswife

spy - Russian


----------



## Maidrite

* Russian = Cosmonaut *


----------



## boufa06

Cosmonaut - spacewalk


----------



## bullseye

spacewalk - freefall


----------



## mrsmac

freefall -  jump


----------



## Snoop Puss

Jump - suit


----------



## bullseye

suit - ensemble


----------



## boufa06

ensemble - outfit


----------



## middie

outfit... clothes


----------



## Snoop Puss

clothes - horse


----------



## boufa06

horse - racing


----------



## Half Baked

racing - Olympics


----------



## boufa06

Olympics - origin


----------



## SizzlininIN

origin - beginning


----------



## bullseye

beginning - start


----------



## pdswife

Start - Finish


----------



## SizzlininIN

finish - complete


----------



## pdswife

Complete -goal


----------



## bullseye

goal - score


----------



## Maidrite

*Score = Card  *


----------



## bullseye

card - age


----------



## boufa06

age - hide (should always take the earlier word)


----------



## mudbug

hide - tough


----------



## boufa06

tough - cookie


----------



## VeraBlue

cookie - milk


----------



## mudbug

milk- complexion


----------



## bullseye

complexion - makeup


----------



## HuskY

complexion - Benetton


----------



## mudbug

now that's an interesting segue, HuskY....

Benetton - knits


----------



## bullseye

clothing - mask


----------



## goboenomo

mask >>> hidden


----------



## Half Baked

hidden - find


----------



## haminiham

find - nemo


----------



## pdswife

nemo - fish


----------



## goboenomo

fish >>> good when fried


----------



## SizzlininIN

good when fried - fried green tomatoes


----------



## boufa06

fried green tomatoes - appetizer


----------



## VeraBlue

appetizer - amuse buche


----------



## SizzlininIN

amuse buche - French


----------



## Loprraine

French = my Mother


----------



## Reanie525i

Mother - love


----------



## RMS

love-happiness


----------



## Reanie525i

hapiness - smile


----------



## bullseye

smile - grin


----------



## cara

grin - fun


----------



## boufa06

fun - fair


----------



## goboenomo

fair >>> games


----------



## HuskY

games - Olympiad


----------



## cara

Olympiad - Athens


----------



## boufa06

Athens - history


----------



## crewsk

history- yesterday


----------



## boufa06

yesterday - today


----------



## crewsk

today- exhausting


----------



## HuskY

exhausting - kids


----------



## goboenomo

exhausting >>> all nighters


----------



## boufa06

all nighters - revellers


----------



## RMS

revellers-stargazers


----------



## Snoop Puss

stargazers - telescope


----------



## boufa06

telescope - optical


----------



## cara

optical - glasses


----------



## boufa06

glasses - reading


----------



## bullseye

reading - relaxation


----------



## Half Baked

relaxation - hot tub


----------



## middie

hot tub... throw me in and call me happy


----------



## VeraBlue

throw me in and call me happy - a martini built for two


----------



## Snoop Puss

a martini built for two - bliss


----------



## crewsk

bliss- diamonds


----------



## bullseye

diamonds - forever


----------



## RMS

forever- "so now I'm praying for the end of time"


----------



## corazon

"so now I'm praying for the end of time" - apolcalypse (sp?)


----------



## Reanie525i

apolcalypse - Bible


----------



## cara

Bible - jesus Christ


----------



## boufa06

Jesus Christ - Superstar


----------



## HuskY

Superstar - Borat


----------



## boufa06

Borat - comedy


----------



## goboenomo

comedy >>> family guy


----------



## boufa06

Family Guy - tv show


----------



## mudbug

tv show - cable


----------



## middie

Cable... I want my Mtv


----------



## boufa06

I want my MTV - slogan


----------



## middie

slogan... catch phrase


----------



## corazon

catch phrase - commercial


----------



## middie

commercial.. too many


----------



## SizzlininIN

too many - over the top


----------



## Half Baked

too many - too much


----------



## Half Baked

over the top - gas prices


----------



## boufa06

gas prices - fluctuate


----------



## Half Baked

fluctuate - my weight


----------



## boufa06

my weight - normal


----------



## Reanie525i

normal - blah


----------



## boufa06

blah - bland


----------



## Reanie525i

bland - tasteless


----------



## corazon

tasteless - sandpaper


----------



## goboenomo

sandpaper >>> ouch


----------



## boufa06

ouch - response


----------



## HuskY

response- message


----------



## middie

message... reply


----------



## goboenomo

reply >>> acknowledgement


----------



## HuskY

acknowledgement - cooking contest


----------



## goboenomo

cooking contest >>> entertaining


----------



## bullseye

entertainting - exhilirating


----------



## Shaheen

exhilarating - bungee jumping


----------



## boufa06

bungee jumping - dangerous


----------



## goboenomo

dangerous >>> guns


----------



## boufa06

guns - loose


----------



## goboenomo

loose >>> cannon


----------



## boufa06

cannon - balls


----------



## RMS

balls- of fire


----------



## Reanie525i

of fire - arson


----------



## boufa06

arson - crime


----------



## middie

Crime... robbery


----------



## boufa06

robbery - daylight


----------



## cara

daylight - moonlight


----------



## boufa06

moonlight - romantic


----------



## cara

romantic - candlelight


----------



## boufa06

candlelight - dinner


----------



## cara

dinner - soon


----------



## boufa06

soon - to go


----------



## HuskY

to go - bake


----------



## boufa06

bake - cake


----------



## cara

cake - coffee


----------



## HuskY

coffee - bitter taste


----------



## boufa06

coffee - addict


----------



## cara

addict - sun


----------



## boufa06

sun - bathing


----------



## cara

bathing - tub


----------



## HuskY

bathing - wet


----------



## boufa06

tub - hot!


----------



## cara

hot - desert


----------



## boufa06

desert - storm


----------



## cara

storm - rain


----------



## boufa06

rain - flood


----------



## cara

flood - river


----------



## boufa06

river - no return


----------



## cara

no return - death


----------



## boufa06

death - end


----------



## Reanie525i

end - finished


----------



## goboenomo

finished >>> completion


----------



## Half Baked

completion - week's over


----------



## middie

week's over... go out for a drink


----------



## goboenomo

go out for a drink >>> hangover


----------



## bullseye

hangover - dehydration


----------



## middie

dehydration... iv's


----------



## bullseye

iv's -- hospitals


----------



## goboenomo

hospitals >>> funny smell


----------



## bullseye

iv's - hospital


----------



## goboenomo

You posted that twice. :P
i said hospitals >>> funny smell


----------



## mrsmac

funny smell - burning


----------



## goboenomo

burning >>> forest fire


----------



## corazon

forest fire - los alamos, New Mexico


----------



## boufa06

los alamos, New Mexico - schools


----------



## goboenomo

schools >>> cheap


----------



## boufa06

cheap - books


----------



## bullseye

books - knowledge


----------



## boufa06

knowledge - public


----------



## bullseye

public - weal


----------



## boufa06

weal - woe


----------



## bullseye

woe - dolorous


----------



## boufa06

dolorous - passion


----------



## bullseye

passion - ardor


----------



## boufa06

ardor - fan


----------



## bullseye

fan - blade


----------



## boufa06

blade - rotating


----------



## bullseye

rotating - blender


----------



## boufa06

blender - appliance


----------



## bullseye

appliance - stove


----------



## boufa06

stove - gas


----------



## bullseye

gas - propane


----------



## boufa06

propane - engines


----------



## bullseye

engines - turbines


----------



## boufa06

turbines - wind


----------



## bullseye

wind - mill


----------



## boufa06

mill - pepper


----------



## FabianG

pepper-salt


----------



## HuskY

salt - spice


----------



## CookinBlondie

spice-sugar


----------



## boufa06

sugar - sweet


----------



## cara

sweet - darling


----------



## boufa06

darling - husband


----------



## crewsk

husband- working


----------



## boufa06

working - hard


----------



## SizzlininIN

hard - soft


----------



## Half Baked

soft - new snow


----------



## boufa06

new snow - pure white


----------



## Half Baked

pure white - angels


----------



## boufa06

angels - Charlie


----------



## cara

Charlie - Brown


----------



## pdswife

Brown - coffee


----------



## boufa06

coffee - black


----------



## Half Baked

black - berries


----------



## pdswife

Berries - cobbler


----------



## boufa06

cobbler - dessert


----------



## cara

dessert - wine


----------



## Half Baked

wine - champagne 

(which I'm having for dinner tonight since FIL is leaving after and extended stay)


----------



## cara

champagne -new year


----------



## boufa06

new year - celebrations


----------



## RMS

celebrations- holidays


----------



## Half Baked

holidays - coming up


----------



## boufa06

coming up - shortly


----------



## cara

shortly - going to bed


----------



## boufa06

going to bed - sweet dreams


----------



## cara

sweet dreams - smile


----------



## crewsk

smile- happy


----------



## goboenomo

happy >>> fun


----------



## Half Baked

fun - looking at Christmas lights


----------



## PytnPlace

ornaments.


----------



## goboenomo

ornaments >>> glass


----------



## bullseye

glass - stained


----------



## goboenomo

stained >>> ketchup


----------



## boufa06

ketchup - tomato


----------



## goboenomo

tomato >>> potato


----------



## boufa06

potato - peel


----------



## berrytarts

peel - rind


----------



## boufa06

rind - orange


----------



## berrytarts

orange - marmalade


----------



## boufa06

marmalade - Dundee


----------



## cara

Dundee -Scotland


----------



## crewsk

Scotland- ancestors


----------



## goboenomo

ancestors >>> old


----------



## HuskY

salt - spice


----------



## goboenomo

you have to use my word.
the word is *old*.


----------



## boufa06

old - friends


----------



## goboenomo

friends >>> close


----------



## boufa06

close - encounter


----------



## goboenomo

encounter >>> bump


----------



## berrytarts

bump - head


----------



## boufa06

head - start


----------



## goboenomo

start >>> race


----------



## boufa06

race - horse


----------



## berrytarts

horse - saddle


----------



## berrytarts

horse - whisperer


----------



## boufa06

saddle - spurs


----------



## berrytarts

spur - cowboy


----------



## HuskY

cowboy - horse


----------



## berrytarts

horse - sense


----------



## boufa06

sense - taste


----------



## berrytarts

taste - bitter


----------



## goboenomo

bitter >>> yuck


----------



## berrytarts

yuck - mud


----------



## boufa06

mud - soft


----------



## berrytarts

soft - silky


----------



## boufa06

silky - hair


----------



## goboenomo

hair >>> long


----------



## boufa06

long - way


----------



## berrytarts

way - method


----------



## goboenomo

method >>> technique


----------



## berrytarts

technique - style


----------



## boufa06

style - fashion


----------



## berrytarts

fashion - model


----------



## cnkymnky

model/cars


----------



## goboenomo

model >>> skinny


----------



## berrytarts

skinny - anorexic


----------



## boufa06

anorexic - illness


----------



## goboenomo

illness >>> death


----------



## berrytarts

death - life


----------



## HuskY

life- moon


----------



## berrytarts

moon - beams


----------



## goboenomo

beams >>> lasers


----------



## berrytarts

lasers - light


----------



## boufa06

light - shining


----------



## berrytarts

shining -star


----------



## boufa06

star - fruit


----------



## berrytarts

fruit - bars


----------



## boufa06

bars - chocolate


----------



## berrytarts

chocolate - chips


----------



## goboenomo

chips >>> deep fried


----------



## berrytarts

deep fried - chicken


----------



## goboenomo

chicken >>> dark meat


----------



## berrytarts

dark meat - turkey


----------



## boufa06

turkey - wild


----------



## berrytarts

wild - ducks


----------



## goboenomo

ducks >>> hunting


----------



## berrytarts

hunting - crossbow


----------



## goboenomo

cross bow >>> ancient times


----------



## berrytarts

ancient times - hard liquor


----------



## boufa06

hard liquor - brandy


----------



## berrytarts

brandy - scotch and soda


----------



## pdswife

Scotch and soda - pop


----------



## boufa06

pop - corn


----------



## berrytarts

corn - tortillas


----------



## boufa06

tortillas - Mexican


----------



## berrytarts

Mexican - hat dance


----------



## goboenomo

hat dance >>> legs


----------



## berrytarts

legs - crab


----------



## boufa06

crab - Alaska


----------



## berrytarts

Alaska - pipeline


----------



## boufa06

pipeline - gas


----------



## berrytarts

gas - unleaded


----------



## boufa06

unleaded - software


----------



## berrytarts

software - hardware


----------



## pdswife

hardware - tools


----------



## berrytarts

tools - utensils


----------



## pdswife

utensils - spoons


----------



## boufa06

spoons - forks


----------



## pdswife

cooking - dinner


----------



## boufa06

Trish, you go first.  Start from forks


----------



## goboenomo

forks >>> spoon


----------



## pdswife

lol... too many too fast... too confusing.  ( I'm toooo old.)



spoon- dish


----------



## boufa06

dish - washer


----------



## berrytarts

washer - window


----------



## boufa06

window - pane


----------



## berrytarts

pane - glass


----------



## pdswife

glass - cup


----------



## berrytarts

cup - coffee


----------



## goboenomo

coffee >>> caffine


----------



## boufa06

coffee - filter


----------



## HuskY

filter - cigarette


----------



## goboenomo

cigarette >>> cancer


----------



## berrytarts

cigarette - second hand smoke


----------



## goboenomo

second hand smoke >>> cancer


----------



## boufa06

cancer - terminal


----------



## VeraBlue

terminal - Tom Hanks


----------



## goboenomo

Tom Hanks >>> flaming


----------



## berrytarts

flaming embers


----------



## sattie

flaming embers - roasted chestnuts


----------



## berrytarts

roasted chestnuts - shepherd's pie


----------



## goboenomo

shepards pie >>> eggo waffles


----------



## middie

waffles... syrup


----------



## goboenomo

syrup >>> pork


----------



## berrytarts

pork - [SIZE=-1]Koulourakia[/SIZE]


----------



## goboenomo

[SIZE=-1]Koulourakia >>> greek salad
[/SIZE]


----------



## berrytarts

[SIZE=-1]greek salad - dashi
[/SIZE]


----------



## goboenomo

your playing the wrong game here... you dont have to use the last letter, you just have to post the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## goboenomo

dashi >>> liquid


----------



## berrytarts

goboenomo said:
			
		

> your playing the wrong game here... you dont have to use the last letter, you just have to post the first thing that comes to mind.



hi gobo,

Oops!!!..sorry, got carried away, I guess..thnx


----------



## berrytarts

liquid - water


----------



## goboenomo

water >>> nasty


----------



## berrytarts

nasty - polluted?


----------



## boufa06

polluted - air


----------



## berrytarts

air - waves


----------



## boufa06

waves - tsunami


----------



## berrytarts

tsunami -tide


----------



## goboenomo

tide >>> beach


----------



## berrytarts

ok, gobo,

Last one for the night..this was soo fun

beach - sand


----------



## goboenomo

indeed it was. Good times.

sand >>> castle


----------



## boufa06

castle - medieval


----------



## goboenomo

medieval >>> swords


----------



## boufa06

swords - fighting


----------



## goboenomo

fighting >>> streets


----------



## boufa06

streets - gangsters


----------



## goboenomo

gangsters >>> bling bling


----------



## boufa06

bling bling - jewelry


----------



## goboenomo

jewelry >>> diamond


----------



## boufa06

diamond - ring


----------



## goboenomo

ring >>> marriage


----------



## boufa06

marriage - bliss


----------



## goboenomo

bliss >>> joy?


----------



## boufa06

joy - cooking


----------



## mrsmac

cooking -  oven


----------



## RMS

oven-  sizzling


----------



## boufa06

sizzling - hot


----------



## cara

hot- spicy


----------



## SizzlininIN

spicy - jalapeno


----------



## cara

jalapeno - mexican


----------



## goboenomo

mexican >>> burrito


----------



## berrytarts

good morning,

burrito - beans


----------



## goboenomo

Hey. I'm not on for too long. I gotta work at noon, and 5.
Beats school though. Good thing I don't have it today.

beans >>> gas


----------



## cara

gas - car

morning? It's evening over here ;o)


----------



## berrytarts

gobo, that's a good (?) one

gas - ethanol


----------



## berrytarts

Hi Cara,

Looks like you beat me!

car - mercedez


----------



## goboenomo

mercedez >>> money


----------



## Reanie525i

money - bills


----------



## goboenomo

bills >>> debt


----------



## cara

debt - bank


----------



## berrytarts

bank -  loan


----------



## middie

loan... i need one


----------



## pdswife

I need one -nonfat Double tall white mocha with no whipcream


----------



## Loprraine

whipecream = raspberries


----------



## Half Baked

raspberries - Pavlova


----------



## Reanie525i

Pavlova - cake


----------



## pdswife

Cake -  Frosting!


----------



## boufa06

Frosting! - glass


----------



## RMS

glass- shattered


----------



## cara

shattered - hopes


----------



## boufa06

hopes - fat


----------



## cara

fat - oil...


----------



## Reanie525i

oil - crisco


----------



## boufa06

crisco - lard


----------



## Reanie525i

lard - suet


----------



## bullseye

suet - birds


----------



## middie

birds... chirp


----------



## berrytarts

chirp - songbird


----------



## bullseye

songbird - cage


----------



## berrytarts

cage - Tweety


----------



## RMS

*oops*

tweety- bird


----------



## berrytarts

bird - Sylvester


----------



## bullseye

Sylvester - cat


----------



## berrytarts

cat - cougar


----------



## bullseye

cougar - panther


----------



## berrytarts

panther - jaguar


----------



## bullseye

jaguar - Porsche


----------



## berrytarts

Porsche - Citroen


----------



## bullseye

Citroen - French


----------



## berrytarts

French - Paree! (Paris)


----------



## bullseye

Paree! (Paris) - Champs Elysees


----------



## berrytarts

Champs Elysees  - street


----------



## Half Baked

street - walker


----------



## berrytarts

walker - crutches


----------



## bullseye

street - boulevard


----------



## berrytarts

ok, let's go:

boulevard: hollywood


----------



## pdswife

Hollywood - movies


----------



## Half Baked

movies - popcorn


----------



## middie

popcorn... theatre


----------



## berrytarts

theatre - seats


----------



## bullseye

theatre - Broadway


----------



## berrytarts

not again!..we must be hitting send the exact same time!!!!

Boulevard - road


----------



## bullseye

road - pathway


----------



## berrytarts

pathway - gateway


----------



## bullseye

gateway - portal


----------



## goboenomo

portal >>> teleport


----------



## berrytarts

beam me up scotty


----------



## goboenomo

beam me up scotty >>> lame


----------



## berrytarts

lame - duck


----------



## Half Baked

duck - Daffy


----------



## goboenomo

duck? >>> food


----------



## Half Baked

food - veggies


----------



## goboenomo

veggies >>> health


----------



## berrytarts

health - nutritious


----------



## goboenomo

post 6666 on this thread
nutritious >>> active


----------



## berrytarts

active - energetic


----------



## goboenomo

energetic >>> A.D.D.


----------



## berrytarts

a.d.d. - hyper


----------



## goboenomo

hyper >>> annoying


----------



## berrytarts

annoying - headache


----------



## goboenomo

headache >>> asprin


----------



## berrytarts

pain killer


----------



## goboenomo

pain killer >>> morphine


----------



## boufa06

morphine - drug


----------



## goboenomo

drug >>> overdose


----------



## boufa06

overdose - coma


----------



## goboenomo

coma >>> lengthy


----------



## boufa06

lengthy - discussion


----------



## goboenomo

discussion >>> informative


----------



## boufa06

informative - enlightening


----------



## goboenomo

enlightening >>> wise


----------



## boufa06

wise - sage


----------



## goboenomo

sage >>> mage


----------



## boufa06

mage - the ascension


----------



## goboenomo

the ascension >>> christian


----------



## boufa06

christian - brothers


----------



## goboenomo

brothers >>> lifetime


----------



## boufa06

lifetime - friendship


----------



## RMS

friendship- the family you choose


----------



## boufa06

the family you choose - close-knit


----------



## SizzlininIN

close knit - afagan


----------



## boufa06

afagan - baby blanket


----------



## bullseye

baby blanket - quilt


----------



## boufa06

quilt - teacher


----------



## bullseye

teacher - mentor


----------



## boufa06

mentor - program


----------



## cara

program - TV


----------



## berrytarts

tv - video


----------



## cara

video - dvd


----------



## berrytarts

dvd - movies


----------



## cara

movies - popcorn


----------



## pdswife

popcorn - salt


----------



## YT2095

Salt - Crystals


----------



## berrytarts

Crystals - diamonds


----------



## cara

diamonds - carbon


----------



## boufa06

carbon - copy


----------



## pdswife

copy - cheat


----------



## boufa06

cheat - examination


----------



## cara

examination - college


----------



## boufa06

college - professor


----------



## cara

professor - my BIL


----------



## boufa06

my bil - relation


----------



## goboenomo

relation >>> friendly

home from school 
tomorrow i should be able to post in the games. I have a program on java that will allow me to get through the restrictions.


----------



## berrytarts

friendly - happy


----------



## goboenomo

happy >>> dimples


----------



## middie

dimples... cute cheeks


----------



## goboenomo

cute cheeks >>> weird person


----------



## RMS

weird person- Ozzy


----------



## goboenomo

Ozzy >>> my cats name


----------



## berrytarts

my cat's name - mouse


----------



## crewsk

mouse- annoying


----------



## berrytarts

annyoing - frustrating


----------



## bullseye

frustrating - impasse


----------



## berrytarts

impasse - roadblock


----------



## bullseye

roadblock - police


----------



## goboenomo

police >>> arrest

back from work.


----------



## bullseye

arrest - cardiac


----------



## goboenomo

saw that coming 

cadiac >>> medical


----------



## bullseye

medical - insurance



> saw that coming


  How could I not?


----------



## goboenomo

insurance >>> pricey


True


----------



## bullseye

pricey - dicey


----------



## berrytarts

dicey - iffy


----------



## bullseye

iffy - gamble


----------



## goboenomo

gamble >>> risk


----------



## Stinker

risk - kiss


----------



## goboenomo

kiss >>> girlfriend


----------



## berrytarts

girlfriend - boyfriend


----------



## goboenomo

boyfriend >>> homo


----------



## berrytarts

homo - phobic


----------



## bullseye

phobic - afraid


----------



## berrytarts

afraid - fear


----------



## bullseye

fear - confidence


----------



## berrytarts

confidence - cocky


----------



## bullseye

cocky - confident


----------



## goboenomo

confident >>> successful


----------



## bullseye

successful - wealthy


----------



## goboenomo

wealthy >>> mansion


----------



## boufa06

mansion - opulent


----------



## berrytarts

opulent - rich


----------



## boufa06

rich - Bill Gates


----------



## berrytarts

Gates - Buffet


----------



## boufa06

Buffet - philanthropist


----------



## berrytarts

philanthropist -humanitarian


----------



## boufa06

humanitarian - rules


----------



## berrytarts

regulations


----------



## goboenomo

regulations >>> strict


----------



## boufa06

strict - law


----------



## goboenomo

law >>> judge


----------



## boufa06

judge - court


----------



## goboenomo

court >>> 1337 posts!!


----------



## boufa06

1337 posts - excellent


----------



## goboenomo

excellent >>> congradulatory


----------



## berrytarts

congradulatoryu - winner


----------



## goboenomo

winner >>> award

getting ready for bed... about 10 mins left :P


----------



## boufa06

award - recipient


----------



## YT2095

Recipient - Radio  (it`s a Reciever LOL).


----------



## boufa06

radio - station


----------



## cara

station - train


----------



## boufa06

train - robbery


----------



## YT2095

Robbery - Daylight


----------



## cara

daylight - sun


----------



## boufa06

sun - light


----------



## Half Baked

light - feathers


----------



## boufa06

feathers - chicken


----------



## YT2095

Chicken - Curry


----------



## boufa06

curry - fish


----------



## berrytarts

fish - striper


----------



## goboenomo

striper >>> pole


----------



## Snoop Puss

pole - vault


----------



## goboenomo

vault >>> bank


----------



## crewsk

bank- money


----------



## berrytarts

money - power


----------



## crewsk

power- electricity


----------



## berrytarts

electricity - watts


----------



## crewsk

watts- voltage


----------



## Snoop Puss

voltage - amps


----------



## bullseye

amps - Ohms


----------



## berrytarts

ohms - flourescent


----------



## bullseye

flourescent - tubes


----------



## berrytarts

tubes - tire


----------



## Aria

court   judge


----------



## Aria

tire = jack


----------



## berrytarts

jack -jill


----------



## boufa06

jill - St John


----------



## Snoop Puss

St John - cross


----------



## boufa06

cross - holy


----------



## YT2095

Holy - socks


----------



## mrsmac

socks- lost


----------



## boufa06

lost - horizon


----------



## crewsk

horizon- sunrise


----------



## YT2095

Sunrise - Excellent


----------



## crewsk

excellent- warm brownies topped with ice cream & caramel sauce


----------



## YT2095

^what she said^ - a shot of Rum


----------



## Loprraine

a shot of rum = eggnog


----------



## boufa06

eggnog - traditional


----------



## YT2095

traditional - wedding


----------



## Loprraine

wedding = toast


----------



## boufa06

toast - jam


----------



## crewsk

YT2095 said:
			
		

> ^what she said^ - a shot of Rum


 
Sorry I got long winded plus I woke up at 4:30 this morning craving that.

jam- blackberry


----------



## boufa06

blackberry - fruit


----------



## crewsk

fruit- banana split (can you tell I'm in the mood for sweets? )


----------



## YT2095

banana split - smiley face


----------



## boufa06

crewsk said:
			
		

> fruit- banana split (can you tell I'm in the mood for sweets? )


You do not need sweets, you are already sweet enough!!

Smiley face - charming


----------



## YT2095

Charming - Spell


----------



## crewsk

Thanks boufa! 

spell- witch


----------



## YT2095

Witch - Chemistry


----------



## boufa06

chemistry - analytical


----------



## crewsk

chemistry- confusing


----------



## YT2095

analytical confusing - sodoku (sp?)

that maths thingy in the square(s)


----------



## crewsk

sodoku- numbers (my mom can do those things in less than 5 min. Drives me crazy because don't even know where to start!)


----------



## boufa06

numbers - math


----------



## YT2095

Math - Grrr Arrggh! Loathing


----------



## boufa06

loathing - self


----------



## YT2095

self - contained


----------



## boufa06

contained - person


----------



## crewsk

person- human


----------



## boufa06

human - life


----------



## Reanie525i

life - death


----------



## boufa06

death - unavoidable


----------



## crewsk

unavoidable- in-laws


----------



## boufa06

in-laws - burden


----------



## crewsk

burden- heavy


----------



## boufa06

heavy - handed


----------



## crewsk

handed- right


----------



## YT2095

Handed - Left


----------



## Reanie525i

left - right


----------



## crewsk

right- turn


----------



## Reanie525i

turn - change


----------



## crewsk

change- pennies


----------



## boufa06

pennies - two


----------



## YT2095

two - and sixpence


----------



## boufa06

and sixpence - British


----------



## YT2095

British - isles

Boufa, when the admins see all these entries we`re gunna get Banned for Post Whoring!


----------



## crewsk

isles- water


----------



## YT2095

Water - Life


----------



## crewsk

life- complicated


----------



## boufa06

YT2095 said:
			
		

> British - isles
> 
> Boufa, when the admins see all these entries we`re gunna get Banned for Post Whoring!


 Unlikely as it a relaxing game!

complicated - case


----------



## crewsk

case- court


----------



## YT2095

court - dating


----------



## boufa06

dating - couples


----------



## crewsk

justice- laws


----------



## Reanie525i

laws - rules


----------



## Loprraine

rules = pork fat


----------



## berrytarts

pork fat - cholesterol


----------



## YT2095

Cholesterol - Statins


----------



## Snoop Puss

Statins - life-saver


----------



## YT2095

life saver - breath mints


----------



## goboenomo

breath mints >>> mentos


----------



## YT2095

mentos - coke/pepsi


----------



## goboenomo

saw it coming :P

coke >>>sugar rush


----------



## Stinker

pepsi - ice cold


----------



## YT2095

Ice cold - 273 Kelvin


----------



## goboenomo

273 kelvin >>> absolute zero

Don't worry... I know it's 0 C :P


----------



## YT2095

absolute zero -


----------



## goboenomo

-  black hole


----------



## Half Baked

Black hole - Stephen Hawkin


----------



## berrytarts

Stephen Hawkin - wheel chair


----------



## middie

Wheel Chair... ramps


----------



## goboenomo

ramps >>> skateboarding


----------



## berrytarts

skateboarding - tony hawk


----------



## goboenomo

tony hawk >>> game


----------



## berrytarts

game - xbox


----------



## goboenomo

xbox >>> microsoft


----------



## berrytarts

microsoft - xp


----------



## pdswife

xp - VISTA


----------



## goboenomo

vista >>> school


----------



## Half Baked

school - college


----------



## goboenomo

college >>> degree


----------



## Half Baked

degree - fahrenheit


----------



## goboenomo

fahrenheit >>> imperial


----------



## berrytarts

imperial - penguins


----------



## goboenomo

penguins >>> tux


----------



## bullseye

tux - rental


----------



## goboenomo

rental >>> borrow


----------



## berrytarts

borrow - time


----------



## bullseye

time - wasting


----------



## goboenomo

wasting >>> food scraps


----------



## bullseye

food scraps - stock


----------



## goboenomo

stock >>> turkey soup


----------



## bullseye

turkey soup - pita


----------



## goboenomo

pita >>> astiago


----------



## bullseye

I think we're playing by another thread's rules!

Astiago - Italy


----------



## berrytarts

I think so too, guilt of that!
Italy - yam


----------



## bullseye

yam - sweet potato


----------



## goboenomo

that's funnny 

sweet potato >>> potato


----------



## berrytarts

potato - chips


----------



## goboenomo

chips >>> onion dip


----------



## berrytarts

onion dip - roller coaster


----------



## bullseye

roller coaster - wooden


----------



## berrytarts

munchies -oz midgets


----------



## goboenomo

oz midget >>> huh?


----------



## bullseye

oz midget - Munchkins (?)


----------



## goboenomo

Munchkins >>> lollipop clan


----------



## Snoop Puss

lollipop clan - tribe of schoolchildren


----------



## goboenomo

tribe of schoolchildren >>> insanity


----------



## berrytarts

insanity - bi-polar?


----------



## bullseye

bi-polar - multi-hemispherical


----------



## Snoop Puss

multi-hemispherical - Gaudí


----------



## berrytarts

gaudi- architect


----------



## goboenomo

architect >>> blue prints


----------



## bullseye

architect - building


----------



## berrytarts

building - structure


----------



## boufa06

structure - safe


----------



## bullseye

structure - foundation


----------



## berrytarts

hmm, what a conundrum..who do we go with when posts are same time?
foundation - sturdy
safe - sound


----------



## goboenomo

sound >>> waves


the one whose post is first... unlike you've been doing with me :P


----------



## boufa06

waves - sea (should always take the earlier post.  First come first serve basis)


----------



## bullseye

waves - ocean


----------



## berrytarts

waves - curves


----------



## berrytarts

we did it again! ocean - sea


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> the one whose post is first... unlike you've been doing with me :P


Ooops!  Didn't know the etiquette.


----------



## goboenomo

it's all good :P


sea >>> whale


----------



## bullseye

sea - swimming


----------



## bullseye

whale - blubber


----------



## berrytarts

blubber - eskimo


----------



## goboenomo

eskimo >>> Canadian


----------



## bullseye

eskimo - Alaska


----------



## goboenomo

you can't beat the lightning fingers. :P


----------



## boufa06

Canadian - provinces (it is a finger game when too many people are playing so to have continuity we should follow the first post.  I usually cancel mine but somehow someone seems to pick up the word and continue so maybe it's better to leave the word there)


----------



## goboenomo

mammal >>> human


----------



## berrytarts

we could just ignore it..the quick reply rocks!!
Canadian - honkers


----------



## goboenomo

boufa06 said:
			
		

> it is a finger game when too many people are playing so to have continuity we should follow the first post.  I usually cancel mine but somehow someone seems to pick up the word and continue so maybe it's better to leave the word there



yeah... probably... I think there is 4 of us going at this now at once. :P


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> you can't beat the lightning fingers. :P


Apparently not!  BTW, thanks for the concert links;  I'm listening as I type!  (Must be slowing me down . . .)


----------



## goboenomo

berrytarts said:
			
		

> we could just ignore it..the quick reply rocks!!
> Canadian - honkers



is that supposed to be racist?


----------



## bullseye

honkers - geese


----------



## goboenomo

bullseye said:
			
		

> Apparently not!  BTW, thanks for the concert links;  I'm listening as I type!  (Must be slowing me down . . .)



no problem... if you ever want more, just let me know.
That's my favorite piano concerto.
And Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphony is my favorite Symphony. 
He's good


----------



## berrytarts

? Canadian honkers? .they're geese, gobo


----------



## goboenomo

bullseye said:
			
		

> honkers - geese



that fixes it

geese >>> V shape


----------



## berrytarts

v shape- sweater


----------



## boufa06

v shape - odd


----------



## bullseye

sweater - girl


----------



## berrytarts

odd - even


----------



## bullseye

even - two


----------



## berrytarts

two - twins


----------



## boufa06

twins - alike


----------



## bullseye

twins - Rome


----------



## berrytarts

rome - gladiator


----------



## bullseye

alike - similar


----------



## berrytarts

oops, similar - comparable


----------



## goboenomo

comparable >>> mario brothers


----------



## bullseye

mario brothers - pong


----------



## goboenomo

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> curves - Einstein



where are you reading?

pong >>> 2 dimentional


----------



## bullseye

2 dimentional - Flatland


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry about the curves business, goboenomo and others. For some reason, every now and then I don't  open the thread at the last page but at some random page somewhere along the way. At least it's not Frankie Goes to Hollywood anymore. I'll try not to mis-post again.


----------



## bullseye

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Sorry about the curves business, goboenomo and others. For some reason, every now and then I don't  open the thread at the last page but at some random page somewhere along the way. At least it's not Frankie Goes to Hollywood anymore. I'll try not to mis-post again.


Don't sweat it!  We've been tripping over each other all night.


----------



## berrytarts

flatland - perspective


----------



## bullseye

perspective - vector


----------



## berrytarts

vanishing point


----------



## bullseye

vanishing point - visibility


----------



## goboenomo

bullseye said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it!  We've been tripping over each other all night.


It's not a problem. We're all still alive... right?

visibility >>> blind spot


----------



## berrytarts

visibility - horizon


----------



## bullseye

horizon - beyond


----------



## berrytarts

beyond - distance


----------



## goboenomo

beyond >>> sun


----------



## berrytarts

distance - miles away


----------



## bullseye

miles away - airline


----------



## boufa06

airline - security


----------



## bullseye

sun - spot

Sorry, Gobo.  That's twice in a row!


----------



## goboenomo

airline >>> peanuts


----------



## berrytarts

security - terrorists


----------



## goboenomo

terrorists >>> bomb


----------



## bullseye

bomb -failure


----------



## berrytarts

bomb - tennis shoe


----------



## boufa06

failure - exam


----------



## bullseye

tennis shoe - sneaker


----------



## berrytarts

exam- test


----------



## goboenomo

test >>> long


----------



## berrytarts

long - johns


----------



## berrytarts

way - method


----------



## goboenomo

way >>> north


----------



## berrytarts

north- santa claus


----------



## goboenomo

santa claus >>> red


----------



## boufa06

red - colour


----------



## bullseye

colour - stripe


----------



## goboenomo

stripe >>> flag


----------



## bullseye

flag - colours


----------



## boufa06

colours - rainbow


----------



## goboenomo

rainbow >>> skittles


----------



## berrytarts

skittles - burst of flavor


----------



## goboenomo

burst of flavor >>> slogan


----------



## berrytarts

slogan - tag line


----------



## goboenomo

tag line >>> punch line


----------



## berrytarts

punch line - gist of it


----------



## goboenomo

gist of it >>> understood


----------



## bullseye

understood - tacit


----------



## goboenomo

tacit >>> not to be played

when i played in the band for the sound of music, we have parts in the song where we tacit, and dont play there.


----------



## boufa06

not to be played - good idea


----------



## goboenomo

good idea >>> innovative


----------



## boufa06

innovative - creative


----------



## goboenomo

7000th reply!

creative >>> composer


----------



## boufa06

composer - songs


----------



## goboenomo

songs >>> melodic


----------



## boufa06

melodic - sounds


----------



## goboenomo

sounds >>> vibration


----------



## boufa06

vibration - exposure


----------



## goboenomo

exposure >>> famous


----------



## boufa06

famous - celebrity


----------



## goboenomo

celebrity >>> snob


going to bed, see you tomorrow.


----------



## YT2095

snob - star bellied Sneech


----------



## Snoop Puss

star-bellied Sneech - beach


----------



## YT2095

beach - pit BBQ


----------



## Loprraine

pit bbq = clams


----------



## YT2095

Clams - garlic butter


----------



## Loprraine

garlic butter = snails


----------



## boufa06

snails - French


----------



## Snoop Puss

French - dressing


----------



## boufa06

dressing - gown


----------



## YT2095

gown - christening


----------



## Loprraine

gown = night


----------



## YT2095

Night - Food time


----------



## boufa06

food time - dinner


----------



## Snoop Puss

dinner - plate


----------



## boufa06

plate - porcelain


----------



## YT2095

Porcelein - Crucible


----------



## RMS

Crucible- Salem


----------



## Snoop Puss

salem - witches


----------



## boufa06

witches - Harry Porter


----------



## kimbaby

Harry Potter-Fantasy


----------



## boufa06

fantasy - island


----------



## YT2095

Island - lost


----------



## boufa06

lost - horizon


----------



## Snoop Puss

horizon - panorama


----------



## boufa06

panorama - view


----------



## HuskY

view - mount everest


----------



## crewsk

Mount Everest- high


----------



## boufa06

high - altitude


----------



## crewsk

altitude- elevation (Who sings that song? I can't remember & I know when I findout I'll kick myself.)


----------



## boufa06

crewsk said:
			
		

> altitude- elevation (Who sings that song? I can't remember & I know when I findout I'll kick myself.)


Is the singer Bono?

elevation - satelite


----------



## mudbug

satellite - Bud Light


----------



## bullseye

Bud Light - Guinness


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Guiness > sushi


----------



## bullseye

sushi - nori


----------



## Half Baked

nori - toasted


----------



## bullseye

toasted - sesame


----------



## Half Baked

sesame - black


----------



## middie

black... hole


----------



## goboenomo

hole >>> drop


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

what the HECK is a drop???


----------



## goboenomo

a drop down a hole...


----------



## boufa06

drop - dead


----------



## goboenomo

dead >>> pale


----------



## boufa06

pale - colour


----------



## goboenomo

colour >>> blind


----------



## boufa06

blind - spot


----------



## goboenomo

spot >>> dalmation


----------



## boufa06

dalmation - breed


----------



## goboenomo

breed >>> species


----------



## boufa06

species - number (do you have problem loading?)


----------



## goboenomo

number >>> calculation

Every now and then a page wont load, so I just hit back and click again and it works fine.


----------



## boufa06

calculation - abacus

Same for me but it's getting bad.  That's it, I'm off.  Goodnight to you!


----------



## goboenomo

abacus >>> ancient times

i agree, it just got really bad.
I was getting ready for bed anyways.
Goodnight


----------



## HuskY

ancient times ---> dinosaur


----------



## mrsmac

dinosaur - Land before time


----------



## YT2095

land before time - Cheap  Parachute?


----------



## RMS

Cheap Parachute- Expensive funeral


----------



## boufa06

expensive funeral - rich and famous


----------



## YT2095

Rich and Famous - Great train Robbery


----------



## boufa06

Great Train Robbery - headlines


----------



## kimbaby

Headlines=newspaper


----------



## boufa06

newspaper - articles


----------



## SizzlininIN

articles - stories


----------



## YT2095

stories - once upon a time...


----------



## boufa06

once upon a time - fairytale


----------



## middie

Fairytale... I wish


----------



## Half Baked

I wish - happiness ever after


----------



## middie

happiness ever after... what a joke


----------



## Half Baked

what a joke -...but there's MORE!


----------



## middie

but there's MORE... infomercials


----------



## Loprraine

infomercials = laugh


----------



## goboenomo

laugh >>> comedy show


----------



## luvcookin

vaudeville, hope I spelled that right


----------



## boufa06

Vaudeville - entertainment


----------



## luvcookin

entertainment - relaxing


----------



## boufa06

relaxing - gardening (Hi, luv welcome to the game!)


----------



## goboenomo

gardening >>> weeds


----------



## boufa06

weeds - problematic


----------



## luvcookin

problematic - annoying


----------



## boufa06

annoying - neighbours


----------



## luvcookin

neighbors - barbecues


----------



## boufa06

barbecues - charcoal


----------



## luvcookin

charcoal - lighter fluid


----------



## Snoop Puss

lighter fluid - smell


----------



## YT2095

smell - garlic


----------



## boufa06

garlic - healthy


----------



## Snoop Puss

healthy - greens


----------



## cara

greens - beans


----------



## Barb L.

Beans - Gas


----------



## luvcookin

gas - stove


----------



## SizzlininIN

stove - cook


----------



## bullseye

cook - chef


----------



## HuskY

chef - master


----------



## luvcookin

master - ruler


----------



## boufa06

ruler - stationery


----------



## mrsmac

stationery - spelling


----------



## SizzlininIN

spelling - dictionary


----------



## Loprraine

dictionary = words


----------



## Half Baked

words - poems


----------



## boufa06

poems - love


----------



## cara

love - romance


----------



## boufa06

romance - love at first sight


----------



## SizzlininIN

love at first sight - my children


----------



## Loprraine

children = play


----------



## Barb L.

Play - Toy's


----------



## boufa06

toys - plastic


----------



## cara

plastic - cars


----------



## boufa06

cars - expensive


----------



## cara

expensive - diamonds


----------



## boufa06

diamonds - a woman's best friend


----------



## HuskY

a woman's best friend - money


----------



## Loprraine

money = bank


----------



## boufa06

bank - loans


----------



## luvcookin

loans - iou's


----------



## RMS

iou- Plenty


----------



## SizzlininIN

Plenty - Lots


----------



## YT2095

Lots - small peices


----------



## Snoop Puss

Plenty - horn


----------



## YT2095

Sorry Snoop, I changed mine From plenty when I saw it was used above a few times, we posted together


----------



## goboenomo

small pieces >>> candy


----------



## crewsk

candy- sugar high


----------



## Half Baked

sugar high - buzz


----------



## goboenomo

buzz >>> honey


----------



## SizzlininIN

honey - bee


----------



## Half Baked

bee - knees


----------



## goboenomo

knees >>> pain


----------



## Loprraine

pain = neck


----------



## Half Baked

neck - rub


----------



## goboenomo

rub >>> vasoline


----------



## Half Baked

vasoline - mentholated


----------



## middie

mentholated... vicks


----------



## goboenomo

vicks >>> cough drop


----------



## Snoop Puss

cough drop - syrup


----------



## mrsmac

syrup- golden


----------



## luvcookin

golden - honey


----------



## HuskY

honey - bee


----------



## boufa06

bee - hives


----------



## HuskY

hives-illness


----------



## boufa06

illness - mental


----------



## YT2095

Mental - Patient


----------



## boufa06

patient - crazy


----------



## Snoop Puss

crazy - I'm


----------



## cara

I'm - hungry


----------



## SizzlininIN

hungry - lunch time


----------



## crewsk

lunch time- grilled cheese sandwich & tomato soup


----------



## RMS

grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup--um, um good!


----------



## Snoop Puss

um, um good! - nyuk, nyuk, nyuk


----------



## crewsk

nyuk, nyuk, nyuk- The Three Stooges


----------



## YT2095

The Three Stooges - Short Circuit


----------



## Half Baked

short circuit - sparks


----------



## Snoop Puss

sparks - life


----------



## YT2095

Life - Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## buckytom

dr. frankenstein - karma


----------



## Half Baked

karma - do you write thank yous or not?


----------



## YT2095

do you write thank yous or not? - Find Out :P


----------



## Half Baked

Find Out :P - is there a Santa Clause?


----------



## Loprraine

is tthere a Santa Claus = Yes, Virginia!


----------



## YT2095

Virgina - Tobacco


----------



## Half Baked

Tobacco - cough


----------



## goboenomo

cough >>> cancer


----------



## YT2095

cancer - Taurus


----------



## goboenomo

Taurus >>> Bull


----------



## buckytom

bull - karma. 


(lol, i wonder how many times i can do this, and make the reference work)


----------



## goboenomo

karma >>> hippies


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

hippies>>>>pot


----------



## goboenomo

pot >>> drugs


----------



## RMS

drugs - are bad


----------



## Half Baked

are bad - trans fat


----------



## goboenomo

trans fat >>> evil


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

evil>>>empire


----------



## boufa06

empire - state


----------



## Half Baked

state - of mind


----------



## boufa06

mind - games


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

back to games again!!
 
games>>>>life


----------



## boufa06

life - insurance


----------



## kimbaby

Insurance-"just in case"


----------



## boufa06

"jsut in case" - death


----------



## middie

Death... heartwrenching


----------



## boufa06

heartwrenching - story


----------



## Half Baked

story - fairy tales


----------



## Snoop Puss

fairy tales - castles


----------



## Half Baked

castles - princess


----------



## Snoop Puss

princess - pea


----------



## goboenomo

pea >>> green


----------



## middie

Green... Kermit


----------



## goboenomo

Kermit >>> tv


----------



## bullseye

tv - cable


----------



## goboenomo

cable >>> wire


----------



## bullseye

wire - string


----------



## middie

string... beans


----------



## bullseye

beans - Lima


----------



## middie

Lima... Peru


----------



## goboenomo

Peru >>> country


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

country>>>fried chicken


----------



## goboenomo

fried chicken >>> addictive


----------



## Snoop Puss

addictive - personality


----------



## goboenomo

personality >>> outgoing


----------



## boufa06

outgoing - nature


----------



## HuskY

nature - beauty


----------



## boufa06

beauty - beast


----------



## goboenomo

beast >>> hairy


----------



## boufa06

hairy - chest


----------



## RMS

chest- buried treasure


----------



## Loprraine

buried treasure = coins


----------



## Snoop Puss

coins - notes


----------



## middie

notes... reminders


----------



## boufa06

reminders - payment


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

payment ~ credit card


----------



## boufa06

credit card - gold


----------



## Half Baked

gold - earrings


----------



## boufa06

earrings - pair


----------



## mudbug

pair - headlights


----------



## goboenomo

headlights >>> night


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

night ~ owl


----------



## mudbug

owl - mice


----------



## boufa06

mice - cat


----------



## Loprraine

cat - - - nip


----------



## boufa06

nip - tuck


----------



## Loprraine

tuck - in bed


----------



## Reanie525i

in bed - sleeping


----------



## boufa06

sleeping - beauty


----------



## HuskY

Beauty - mountains


----------



## RMS

mountains- snow-capped


----------



## boufa06

snow-capped - Mt Olympus


----------



## YT2095

Mt Olympus - Dr Zeus )))


----------



## Barb L.

Dr. Seus - Green eggs and ham


----------



## boufa06

Dr Zeus - singer


----------



## YT2095

singer - sewing machines


----------



## boufa06

sewing machines - stitch


----------



## YT2095

stitch - in time saves nine


----------



## boufa06

in time saves nine - proverb


----------



## YT2095

Proverb - chinese


----------



## boufa06

Chinese - porcelain


----------



## Snoop Puss

porcelain - fine


----------



## YT2095

Fine - monofilament


----------



## boufa06

monofilament - lightbulb


----------



## SizzlininIN

lightbulb - idea   (lightbulb moment)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

idea ~ Albert Einstein


----------



## cara

Albert Einstein - Nobel price


----------



## HuskY

Nobel price - intelligence


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

intelligence ~ modern


----------



## Snoop Puss

modern - conveniences


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

convienences ~ easy


----------



## bullseye

easy - street


----------



## SizzlininIN

street - 2nd


----------



## bullseye

2nd - choice


----------



## Snoop Puss

choice - select


----------



## bullseye

select - prime


----------



## Snoop Puss

prime - cut


----------



## middie

Cut... scratch


----------



## bullseye

cut - bleed


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

scratch ~ kitten


----------



## Snoop Puss

kitten - irresistible


----------



## boufa06

irresistible - chocolates


----------



## RMS

chocolates- delicious


----------



## boufa06

delicious - meal


----------



## goboenomo

meal >>> lunch


----------



## boufa06

lunch - box


----------



## goboenomo

box >>> moving


----------



## boufa06

moving - escalator


----------



## goboenomo

escalator >>> lazy


----------



## boufa06

lazy - bum


----------



## mudbug

bum - rap    
this message has to have at least 10 characters - so there!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

rap ~ music


----------



## crewsk

music- flute


----------



## RMS

flute- jethro Tull


----------



## mudbug

Jethro Tull - Wolf Trap (where I last saw them)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Wolf Trap ~ hunting


----------



## SierraCook

hunting = venison chili


----------



## Jenyfari

Hunting --> Bargains


----------



## boufa06

venison chili - dish


----------



## goboenomo

ugh just got back from a 12.58 hour shift.

dish >>> dishwasher


----------



## boufa06

dishwasher - detergent


----------



## goboenomo

detergent >>> laundry


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

laundry ~ never-ending


----------



## boufa06

never ending - love 

Gobo, you poor chap having to work the long shift


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

love ~ true


----------



## boufa06

true - link


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

link ~ weakest


----------



## Reanie525i

weakest -wimp


----------



## YT2095

wimp - Macintosh (Windows Icons Mouse Pointer)


----------



## corazon

Macintosh - apple


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

apple ~ picking


----------



## corazon

picking - cherries


----------



## YT2095

cherries - Brandy


----------



## boufa06

brandy - liquor


----------



## bullseye

liquor - Bourbon


----------



## boufa06

Bourbon - distillery


----------



## SizzlininIN

distillery - moonshine


----------



## boufa06

moonshine - illegal


----------



## Half Baked

illegal - speeding


----------



## Katie H

speeding - ticket


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ticket ~ play


----------



## bullseye

play - stage


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

stage ~ fright


----------



## YT2095

fright - Night


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

night ~ day


----------



## Galleywench

Day- Break


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

break ~ glass candy


----------



## SizzlininIN

glass candy - toothache


----------



## Half Baked

toothache - root canal


----------



## bullseye

root canal - pain


----------



## goboenomo

pain >>> gun


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

gun ~ hot glue​


----------



## CookinBlondie

Hot Glue >>> Hot Cider


----------



## stargazer021

Hot Cider>>>cinnamon sticks


----------



## Half Baked

cinnamon sticks - gluhwein


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

what is gluhwein?


----------



## Half Baked

*Mulled wine*, similar to the German *Glühwein* ("glowing wine") is wine, usually red wine, combined with spices and is usually served hot. In the old times wine often went bad, but by adding spices and honey it could be made drinkable again. Nowadays it is a traditional drink during winter, and especially around Christmas, to warm up.

Wikipedia


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL!

Wikpedia=Answers


----------



## Half Baked

good one Tattrat!

answers - questions


----------



## boufa06

questions - difficult


----------



## RMS

difficult-child


----------



## Half Baked

child - love


----------



## boufa06

love - scene


----------



## YT2095

scene - of the Crime (my kitchen yesterday).


----------



## Half Baked

Crime - pranks


----------



## boufa06

pranks - office


----------



## YT2095

Office - Headmaster


----------



## boufa06

Headmaster - school


----------



## Half Baked

school - degree


----------



## SizzlininIN

degree = nursing degree


----------



## Barb L.

Degree - temperature


----------



## Half Baked

temperature - sick


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Half Baked said:
			
		

> *Mulled wine*, similar to the German *Glühwein* ("glowing wine") is wine, usually red wine, combined with spices and is usually served hot. In the old times wine often went bad, but by adding spices and honey it could be made drinkable again. Nowadays it is a traditional drink during winter, and especially around Christmas, to warm up.
> 
> Wikipedia


 

Thank you!  I learn something new everytime I visit this website!
 
sick ~ sneezy


----------



## boufa06

sneezy - flu


----------



## Half Baked

flu - ache


----------



## boufa06

ache - body


----------



## appletart

body - soul food


----------



## boufa06

soul food - Louisiana


----------



## appletart

Louisiana - n'orleans


----------



## boufa06

N'orleans - jazz


----------



## appletart

jazz - blues


----------



## boufa06

blues - singer


----------



## appletart

singer - bbking


----------



## Reanie525i

bbking - soul


----------



## appletart

soul - Aretha


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Aretha ~ Franklin


----------



## appletart

Franklin - Mint


----------



## PollyT

Mint - jelly


----------



## appletart

jelly - roll


----------



## boufa06

roll - call


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

call ~ old friend


----------



## mrsmac

old friend- buddy


----------



## boufa06

buddy - holly


----------



## RMS

holly-berry


----------



## Half Baked

berry - pie


----------



## appletart

pie - a la mode


----------



## Half Baked

a la mode - ice cream


----------



## YT2095

ice cream - Italy


----------



## appletart

Italy - spumoni


----------



## boufa06

spumoni - dessert


----------



## Half Baked

dessert - ice wine


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ice wine ~ red


----------



## boufa06

ice wine - Canadian


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Canadian ~ bacon


----------



## boufa06

bacon - eggs


----------



## appletart

eggs -sausage


----------



## SizzlininIN

sausage = gravy


----------



## appletart

gravy - train


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

train ~ travelling


----------



## Stinker

travelling - circus


----------



## appletart

traveling - road warrior


----------



## boufa06

circus - clown


----------



## VeraBlue

clown - Bozo


----------



## SizzlininIN

bozo = childhood memory


----------



## RMS

childhood memory- lightning bugs


----------



## appletart

lightning bugs - Kentucky


----------



## boufa06

Kentucky - Derby


----------



## Half Baked

Derby - pie


----------



## boufa06

pie - crust


----------



## appletart

crust - philo


----------



## boufa06

phyllo - sheets


----------



## cara

sheets - letter


----------



## HuskY

letter - ink


----------



## boufa06

ink - squid


----------



## appletart

squid - cuttlefish


----------



## boufa06

cuttlefish - seafood


----------



## appletart

seafood - see the food?


----------



## boufa06

see the food? - fantastic!


----------



## cara

fantastic! - snow


----------



## appletart

snow -angels


----------



## boufa06

angels - Charlie


----------



## RMS

Charlie- Brown


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

brown ~ sugar


----------



## boufa06

sugar - daddy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

daddy ~ mommy


----------



## appletart

mommy - parents


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

parents ~ children


----------



## boufa06

children - family


----------



## appletart

family - kin


----------



## boufa06

kin - inlaws


----------



## suttisak

inlaws ~ heritage


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

heritage ~ ancestor


----------



## boufa06

ancestor - forefathers


----------



## cara

forefathers - ancient


----------



## boufa06

ancient - sites


----------



## Barbara L

sites -- Internet

 Barbara


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

internet ~ forums


----------



## RMS

forums- Discuss Cooking


----------



## cara

Discuss Cooking - friends


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

friends ~ fun


----------



## boufa06

fun - games


----------



## cara

games - olympic


----------



## appletart

olympic - torch


----------



## boufa06

torch - burning


----------



## Shaheen

burning - fire


----------



## cara

fire - fighters


----------



## appletart

fighters - boxers


----------



## cara

boxers - porsche


----------



## RMS

boxers - puppies


----------



## RMS

oops- porsche- expensive


----------



## cara

expensive - diamonds


----------



## boufa06

diamonds - Baklavas


----------



## appletart

Baklavas - yummy!


----------



## boufa06

yummy! - delicious


----------



## Barbara L

delicious -- Chocolate Upsidedown Pudding Cake!

 Barbara


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Chocolate Upside Down Pudding cake ~ chocoholic


----------



## boufa06

chocoholic - craver


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

craver ~ desire


----------



## Barbara L

desire -- steamy

 Barbara


----------



## appletart

steamy - misty


----------



## stargazer021

misty....raining


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

raining ~ Seattle


----------



## Half Baked

Seattle - coffee


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

coffee ~ french vanilla


----------



## appletart

french vanilla - ice cream


----------



## stargazer021

ice cream>>>>melon


----------



## appletart

melon - summertime fruit


----------



## stargazer021

Summertime fruit>>>>Tamales


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tamales ~ mexican food


----------



## appletart

mexican food - hawaiian food


----------



## boufa06

Hawaiian food - exotic


----------



## Reanie525i

exotic - Aruba


----------



## boufa06

Aruba - Carribean


----------



## YT2095

Carribean - Pirates


----------



## Barb L.

Pirates - Hook


----------



## RMS

Hook - Line and sinker


----------



## boufa06

line and sinker - idiom


----------



## appletart

idiom - saying


----------



## Snoop Puss

saying - expression


----------



## boufa06

expression - facial


----------



## appletart

facial - spa treatment


----------



## boufa06

spa treatment - weight loss


----------



## appletart

weight loss - jenny craig, of course!


----------



## boufa06

Jenny Craig - dieting


----------



## cara

dieting - sports


----------



## appletart

sports - fitness


----------



## boufa06

sports - soccer

Goten Arban, Cara!

fitness - gym


----------



## appletart

gym - workout


----------



## boufa06

workout - exercise


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

exercise ~ healthy


----------



## boufa06

healthy - food


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

food ~ delicous


----------



## YT2095

delicous - Chinese stirfry


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

chinese stirfry ~ vegetables


----------



## appletart

vegetables - crisp


----------



## boufa06

crisp - potato


----------



## appletart

potato - fritters


----------



## boufa06

fritters - deep-fried


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

deep fried ~ greasy


----------



## appletart

greasy - lard


----------



## boufa06

lard - unhealthy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

unhealthy ~ portions


----------



## boufa06

portions - meat


----------



## appletart

portions - parts


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

parts ~ car
 
It was a tie!!  Look at the times you both posted!!


----------



## appletart

car - transportation


----------



## boufa06

transportation - road


----------



## appletart

road - route 66


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Route 66 ~ jeans


----------



## appletart

jeans - levis 501


----------



## boufa06

levis 501 - pants


----------



## appletart

pants - spngebob


----------



## boufa06

SpongeBob - square


----------



## appletart

square -  deal


----------



## boufa06

deal - wheel


----------



## appletart

wheel (s) - freedom to go on the road!


----------



## boufa06

freedom to go on the road - wander


----------



## appletart

wander -journey


----------



## boufa06

journey - destination


----------



## HuskY

destination - unknown


----------



## appletart

unknown - mystery


----------



## HuskY

mystery - area 51


----------



## appletart

area 51 - aliens?


----------



## boufa06

aliens - invasion


----------



## appletart

invasian - Mars


----------



## HuskY

Mars - water


----------



## appletart

water - essential


----------



## boufa06

essential - indispensible


----------



## appletart

indispensible - can't do without???


----------



## boufa06

can't do without - you


----------



## appletart

you - essential


----------



## boufa06

essential - ingredients


----------



## appletart

ingredients - elements


----------



## corazon

elements - wind


----------



## Reanie525i

wind - blow


----------



## boufa06

blow - whistle


----------



## cara

whistle - police man


----------



## Snoop Puss

policeman - Bladerunner


----------



## RMS

Bladerunner- Fast


----------



## cara

Fast - slow


----------



## appletart

slow - nice and easy


----------



## cara

nice and easy - relax


----------



## CookinBlondie

relax - aroma therapy


----------



## cara

aroma therapy - wild rose


----------



## appletart

wild rose -   thorny


----------



## cara

thorny - fight


----------



## appletart

fight - Ali


----------



## kimbaby

Ali=Name................


----------



## appletart

Name - that tune!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

that tune ~ music


----------



## appletart

music - of the night


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

music of the night ~ Phantom of the Opera


----------



## appletart

Mrs. Cuillo, yes!!!! ..Opera - Oprah


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Appletart, I couldn't remember if it was music of the _night_  or something else . I haven't seen it in a while!!  Great play though!! 
 
Oprah ~ plastic surgery


----------



## appletart

plastic surgery - extreme makeovers


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

extreme makeovers ~ not always good


----------



## YT2095

not always good - wallnuts


----------



## RMS

walnuts- healthy


----------



## Barb L.

Healthy - vegetables


----------



## boufa06

vegetables - Vitamin C


----------



## YT2095

Vitamin C -  Acid


----------



## boufa06

acid - aspirin


----------



## YT2095

aspirin - (phenol was the 1`st thing that popped in), but I`ll go with "Hangover" seems more fitting


----------



## appletart

aspirin - acetomenophin


----------



## YT2095

Acetaminophen - Paracetamol


----------



## Snoop Puss

Paracetamol - parrots ate them all


----------



## YT2095

parrots ate them all - Greedy


----------



## boufa06

greedy - pig


----------



## YT2095

pig - pit BBQ


----------



## boufa06

pit BBQ - charcoal


----------



## YT2095

Charcoal - Carbon


----------



## boufa06

carbon - copy


----------



## YT2095

copy = 10-4 good buddy


----------



## boufa06

10-4 good buddy - incomprehensible


----------



## YT2095

incomprehensible - Maths

(10-4 good buddy is CB radio talk)


----------



## boufa06

Maths - Geometry

(Thanks for the explanation!)


----------



## cara

Geometry - rectangle


----------



## boufa06

rectangle - parallelogram


----------



## YT2095

parallelogram - rhombic


----------



## boufa06

rhombic - square


----------



## cara

square - times


----------



## boufa06

times - New York


----------



## YT2095

New York - London


----------



## boufa06

London - city


----------



## YT2095

city - center


----------



## cara

center - knowledge


----------



## boufa06

knowledge - public


----------



## YT2095

Public - Library


----------



## boufa06

library - information


----------



## appletart

information - google search


----------



## boufa06

Welcome back, appletart!

google search - engine


----------



## appletart

- thnx..just learning how to use my laptop and desktop at the same time and transferring emails ..going to have company for dinner tonite..making standing rib pork roast w/herbs, red potatoes, and haven't decided what else..what's on your dinner menu tonite?

engine - mechanical


----------



## Barb L.

Mechanical - Robot


----------



## boufa06

robot - research

Appletart, your dinner menu sounds wonderful.  I skipped dinner tonight as DH and I were both stuffed after a sumptuous New Year Day lunch today prepared by me.  We had Tom Yam seafood soup, Beef Wellington, grilled sausages, stir-fry leeks, Leek & Cheese Pie prepared by mil, and Vasilopita, traditional Greek cake with a coin hidden in it for good luck.


----------



## YT2095

research - my job


----------



## appletart

my job - income


----------



## boufa06

income - gross


----------



## appletart

gross - disgusting (haha)


----------



## Half Baked

disgusting - taxes


----------



## boufa06

taxes - federal


----------



## appletart

federal - refund???


----------



## Snoop Puss

refund - with pleasure


----------



## Half Baked

with pleasure - cooking for friends


----------



## Snoop Puss

cooking for friends - with love


----------



## appletart

with love - an affection


----------



## Half Baked

an affection - Valentine


----------



## appletart

You read my mind, Jan!!! Valentine - heart


----------



## crewsk

heart- love


----------



## appletart

love - sweetheart


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sweetheart ~ kisses​


----------



## appletart

kisses - hershey's


----------



## boufa06

hershey's - chocolates


----------



## TATTRAT

chocolates-Valentines Day


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Valentine's Day ~ lovers


----------



## boufa06

lovers - haunt


----------



## crewsk

haunt- ghost


----------



## Snoop Puss

ghost - ship


----------



## crewsk

ship- Titanic


----------



## RMS

Titanic- unsinking


----------



## boufa06

unsinking - cork


----------



## appletart

cork - bottle


----------



## crewsk

bottle- rum


----------



## appletart

rum - liquor


----------



## YT2095

liquor - *HIC*


----------



## crewsk

*HIC*- annoying


----------



## YT2095

annoying - Mosquitoes


----------



## crewsk

mosquitos- itchy 

(I have the hiccicups now YT! )


----------



## YT2095

itchy - Sandpaper )

YT2095 drops some icecubes down Crewsks back when she isn`t looking, better now?


----------



## boufa06

sandpaper - rough


----------



## crewsk

rough- rocks


Yeah, much better other than freezing to death now!


----------



## cara

rough - nature


----------



## boufa06

rocks - minerals


----------



## cara

minerals - water


----------



## boufa06

water - precious


----------



## cara

precious - love


----------



## boufa06

love - potion


----------



## appletart

potion - #9


----------



## boufa06

#9 - to five


----------



## TATTRAT

to five= what a way to make a livin'


----------



## boufa06

what a way to make a livin' - drudgery


----------



## TATTRAT

drudgery=all too familiar


----------



## boufa06

all too familiar - routine


----------



## pdswife

routine - every day


----------



## boufa06

every day - something new


----------



## TATTRAT

something new=vacation


----------



## boufa06

vacation - Greece


----------



## pdswife

Greece - Gyros ( just had to say that!!)


----------



## boufa06

Gyros - chicken (Yes of course.  Me too thinking about it!!)


----------



## appletart

chicken - koulorakia cookies!


----------



## boufa06

koulorakia cookies - Easter (Appletart, do your cookies have chicken in them?  They are usually sweet)


----------



## appletart

Easter - egg (boufa, I made koularkia cookes, those little treats!!)..great w/tea..


----------



## TATTRAT

egg=ostrich


----------



## boufa06

egg - poach (Thought you were linking chicken to cookies!  Yes, there are many variations and very soon I will have to start making such treats for Easter!!)

ostrich - Africa


----------



## TATTRAT

poach=steal


----------



## appletart

steal - man of steel


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

man of steel ~ Superman


----------



## boufa06

man of steel - Superman


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Superman ~ kryptonite
 
Great minds think alike boufa!!


----------



## appletart

kryptonite - lois lane


----------



## boufa06

Lois Lane - girlfriend


----------



## appletart

girlfriend - soulmate


----------



## boufa06

soulmate - confidante


----------



## appletart

confidante - secret


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

secret ~ hiding place


----------



## boufa06

hiding place - jungle


----------



## appletart

jungle - tarzan


----------



## boufa06

tarzan - Jane


----------



## appletart

jane - fonda


----------



## boufa06

Fonda - actress


----------



## appletart

actress - celebrity


----------



## boufa06

celebrity - famous


----------



## appletart

famous - infamous


----------



## boufa06

infamous - film


----------



## appletart

film - oscars


----------



## boufa06

Oscars - awards


----------



## appletart

awards - trophies


----------



## boufa06

trophies - winners


----------



## appletart

winners - winner takes all


----------



## boufa06

winners take all - movie


----------



## RMS

winner takes all-Show me the Money


----------



## appletart

show me the money - tom cat cruise


----------



## Ken

tom cat cruise - hairball


----------



## appletart

tom cat cruise - hairball - stuck


----------



## boufa06

stuck - up


----------



## appletart

stuck -up - panetone (boufa, if you're interested, I posted some pix in the members photos thread of panetone and some of the other food items I've prepared)


----------



## boufa06

panetone - dessert (I will take a look at it.  I take it you posted yesterday's dinner photos.  BTW your menu sounded wonderful)


----------



## appletart

dessert - treat (hey, that's a good idea, maybe I will!)


----------



## boufa06

treat - dinner (Great shots that you posted.  I have baked pineapple upside down cake numerous times in a round tin.  The panetone resembles the Greek Easter bread, Tsoureki)


----------



## appletart

dinner - full meal deal ( thnx,I posted the New Year's day dinner, boufa..check it out)


----------



## Reanie525i

full meal deal - chinese buffet


----------



## boufa06

Chinese buffet - popular


----------



## Reanie525i

popular - cheerleader


----------



## boufa06

cheerleader - performer


----------



## RMS

performer- James Brown


----------



## cara

James Brown - godfather


----------



## Snoop Puss

godfather - horse

(sorry - it really was the first thing that came into my head)


----------



## cara

horse -cart


----------



## Shaheen

cart - wheel


----------



## appletart

wheel - wheel of fortune


----------



## Aria

fortune - money


----------



## boufa06

money - talks


----------



## CookinBlondie

Talks:::Shows


----------



## boufa06

shows - Las Vegas


----------



## cara

Shows - entertainer


----------



## appletart

entertainer - Gypsy Rose Lee


----------



## boufa06

Gypsy Rose Lee - actress


----------



## Snoop Puss

actress - bishop


----------



## boufa06

bishop - orthodox


----------



## YT2095

orthodox - Greek


----------



## boufa06

Greek - Athina


----------



## YT2095

Athena - Owl


----------



## boufa06

Owl - night (thanks for the correction YT!)


----------



## YT2095

Night - Stars


----------



## boufa06

Stars - Hollywood


----------



## YT2095

Hollywood - snobs


----------



## boufa06

snobs - Eton College


----------



## YT2095

Eton College - silly uniforms


----------



## boufa06

silly uniforms - compulsory


----------



## YT2095

compulsory - Tax


----------



## boufa06

tax - rebate


----------



## YT2095

Rebate - Flying Pigs


----------



## boufa06

Flying Pigs - site


----------



## YT2095

site - construction


----------



## boufa06

construction - building


----------



## YT2095

Building - Lego


----------



## boufa06

Lego - toys


----------



## YT2095

toys - My Lab


----------



## boufa06

My Lab - experimentation


----------



## YT2095

experimentation - Observation


----------



## boufa06

Observation - lounge


----------



## YT2095

Lounge - Bar


----------



## boufa06

bar - sleezy


----------



## YT2095

Sleezy - Nice!


----------



## boufa06

nice - looking


----------



## YT2095

Looking - glass


----------



## boufa06

glass - stained


----------



## YT2095

stained - coffee


----------



## boufa06

coffee - cafeine


----------



## YT2095

cafeine - alkaloid


----------



## boufa06

alkaloid - tea


----------



## appletart

tea- tea and sympathy


----------



## YT2095

tea and sympathy - cucumber sandwiches


----------



## appletart

cucumber sandwiches - scones


----------



## YT2095

scones - real butter


----------



## appletart

real butter - creamy


----------



## YT2095

creamy - peanut butter


----------



## Aria

creamy - creamy glaze


----------



## boufa06

peanut butter - balls


----------



## Aria

peanut butter - and jelly coffee cake


----------



## appletart

balls - beach balls


----------



## YT2095

beach balls - bikinis


----------



## SizzlininIN

bikinis = briefs


----------



## boufa06

briefs - underwear


----------



## YT2095

underwear - Superman (wears his outside)


----------



## boufa06

Superman - Christopher Reeves


----------



## appletart

Christopher Reeves -George Reeves


----------



## boufa06

George Reeves - suicide


----------



## YT2095

suicide - Saying NO (to my wife)


----------



## appletart

saying No (tom My wife) - that's a no, no


----------



## boufa06

that's a no no - taboo


----------



## appletart

taboo - tabu perfume


----------



## YT2095

perfume - females


----------



## appletart

females - does


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

does ~ Bambi


----------



## YT2095

Bambi - Cartoons


----------



## RMS

cartoons- hanna Barbera


----------



## appletart

hanna-barbera  - yogi bear and boo-boo


----------



## boufa06

Yogi Bear & Boo Boo - Huckleberry Hound Show


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Huckleberry Hound show ~ Fox and the Hound


----------



## boufa06

Fox and the Hound - film


----------



## YT2095

film - thin


----------



## boufa06

thin - twiggy


----------



## YT2095

twiggy - the 60`s


----------



## boufa06

the 60's - model


----------



## YT2095

model - aircraft


----------



## boufa06

aircraft - industry


----------



## YT2095

industry - noise


----------



## boufa06

noise - pollution


----------



## YT2095

pollution - filth


----------



## boufa06

filth - grime


----------



## YT2095

grime - grease


----------



## boufa06

grease - oil


----------



## YT2095

oil - fuel


----------



## boufa06

fuel - energy


----------



## YT2095

energy - Mass


----------



## boufa06

mass - church


----------



## YT2095

church - bells


----------



## boufa06

bells - cow


----------



## Reanie525i

cow - milk


----------



## boufa06

milk - chocolate


----------



## YT2095

chocolate - Elderberry


----------



## RMS

Elderberry- wine


----------



## boufa06

wine - dry


----------



## YT2095

Dry - indoors


----------



## appletart

indoors - heated


----------



## Aria

taxes - pay


----------



## Aria

heated - pool


----------



## YT2095

pool - snooker


----------



## cara

snooker - crucible theatre


----------



## YT2095

crucible theatre - hot house


----------



## RMS

Hot house- flowers


----------



## appletart

flowers - camelias


----------



## Shaheen

camelias - prince charles


----------



## cara

prince charles - royalty


----------



## RMS

royalty- Diana


----------



## appletart

Diana -  Paul Anka


----------



## pdswife

Paul Anka - Gilmore Girls


----------



## boufa06

Gilmore Girls - fan

(Hi Trish, Chronia Polla to you and Paul on Epiphany!)


----------



## PytnPlace

fan - Paul McCartney


----------



## appletart

Paul McCartney - yesterday, love was such an easy game to play


----------



## boufa06

Paul McCartney - Beatles


----------



## appletart

Beatles - Beach boys


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Beach Boys ~ 70's


----------



## appletart

Groups - rock and roll bands


----------



## boufa06

70's - music


----------



## appletart

music - k.c. and the sunshine band


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

K.C. and the Sunshine Band ~ old
 
I must be too young for these groups!!!


----------



## boufa06

old - MacDonald


----------



## appletart

mcdonald - egg mcmuffin


----------



## boufa06

Egg Mcmuffin - breakfast

(Was thinking of Old MacDonald had a farm ... remember the nursery song?)


----------



## appletart

breakfast - (yes, eeyi, eeyi, oh..-meals


----------



## Stinker

meals - three


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

three ~ lucky number


----------



## appletart

lucky number - 7


----------



## crewsk

7- my daughters next birthday


----------



## Barb L.

Birthday - Party


----------



## boufa06

party - goer


----------



## appletart

goer - party animal


----------



## kimbaby

party animal-hang over


----------



## appletart

hang over - awning


----------



## Insty-Grill

awning - shade


----------



## appletart

shade - cool


----------



## Galleywench

cool-runnings


----------



## boufa06

cool runnings - comedy


----------



## RMS

comedy-slap stick


----------



## boufa06

slap stick - The Three Stooges


----------



## SizzlininIN

3 stooges - too funny


----------



## Reanie525i

too funny - laughter


----------



## SizzlininIN

laughter = smile


----------



## boufa06

smile - candid camera


----------



## appletart

candid camera - alan funt


----------



## cara

alan funt - director


----------



## boufa06

director - board


----------



## Reanie525i

board - plank


----------



## boufa06

plank - beam


----------



## cara

beam - sun


----------



## boufa06

sun - glasses


----------



## cara

glasses - break


----------



## boufa06

break - lunch


----------



## Katie H

lunch - hungry


----------



## appletart

hungry -hungry tiger restaurant


----------



## boufa06

Hungry Tiger Restaurant - famous


----------



## goboenomo

famous >>> infamous


----------



## HuskY

infamous[SIZE=-1] - gangster[/SIZE]


----------



## appletart

gangster - george raft


----------



## cara

george raft - dancer


----------



## appletart

dancer - Ginger Rogers


----------



## pdswife

Ginger Rogers - Mr. Roger's Neighborhood


----------



## SizzlininIN

Mr Rogers Neighborhood = Childhood memory


----------



## appletart

childhood memory - annie oakley show


----------



## Insty-Grill

annie oakley show - buffalo bill


----------



## appletart

buffalo bill - cody, wyoming


----------



## appletart

buffalo bill - cody, wyoming


----------



## boufa06

Cody, Wyoming - tourism


----------



## appletart

tourism - money for the economy


----------



## boufa06

money for the economy - income


----------



## jkath

income.......tax


----------



## boufa06

tax - federal


----------



## jkath

federal........building


----------



## HuskY

building - skyscraper


----------



## jkath

skyscraper......Chicago


----------



## boufa06

Chicago - city


----------



## kimbaby

City=Gainsville


----------



## RMS

Gainsville- Florida


----------



## Reanie525i

Florida - Key West


----------



## boufa06

Key West - attractions


----------



## Reanie525i

attractions - Disney World


----------



## boufa06

Disney World - Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Reanie525i

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - Fairy Tale


----------



## boufa06

fairy tale - romance


----------



## RMS

romance-Dirty Dancing


----------



## boufa06

Dirty Dancing - Lambada


----------



## appletart

Lambada - marenge


----------



## RMS

marenge-tango


----------



## boufa06

tango - Latin dance


----------



## appletart

... dance - hip hop


----------



## boufa06

hip hop - 70's


----------



## appletart

70's - jim croce


----------



## boufa06

Jim Croce - guitarist


----------



## appletart

guitaritst - Steve ray vaughn


----------



## boufa06

Steve Ray Vaughan - blues


----------



## Renee Attili

blues - jeans


----------



## goboenomo

jeans >>> everyday


----------



## appletart

everyday - day with sunshine


----------



## goboenomo

day with sunshine >>> too bright


----------



## appletart

hi goboenomo !

too bright - cool shades


----------



## goboenomo

hey

cool shades >>> midlife crisis


----------



## appletart

midlife crisis nifty fifties


----------



## SizzlininIN

nifty fifties - sock hops


----------



## appletart

sock hops - american bandstand


----------



## Renee Attili

Sock Hops - Poodle skirt


----------



## Insty-Grill

Poodle skirt - duck tail


----------



## SizzlininIN

duck tail - feathers


----------



## pdswife

feathers - boa


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

boa ~ long


----------



## pdswife

long - story


----------



## Stinker

story - West Side


----------



## appletart

sunny side up


----------



## pdswife

Sunny side up - smiley face


----------



## goboenomo

smiley face >>> joy


----------



## crewsk

joy- happy


----------



## goboenomo

happy >>> excited


----------



## pdswife

excited - Happiness!!!


----------



## crewsk

happiness- CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## goboenomo

chocolate >>> sugar rush


----------



## appletart

sugar rush - I feel good (dadadadadadada)


----------



## pdswife

I feel good - after a nap


----------



## appletart

after a nap - snack time


----------



## goboenomo

snack time >>> cheese and crackers


----------



## appletart

cheese and crackers - salami and cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

salami and cheese = cheese ball and crackers


----------



## goboenomo

cheese balls and crackers >>> salty


----------



## appletart

salty- salty pretzels


----------



## goboenomo

salty pretzels >>> dry


----------



## boufa06

dry - humor


----------



## suttisak

humor - comedy


----------



## HuskY

comedy - jim carry


----------



## boufa06

Jim Cary - funny


----------



## Reanie525i

funny - Stand up comedy


----------



## boufa06

Stand up comedy - Latino


----------



## SizzlininIN

Latino - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## appletart

Jennifer - Marc Anthony


----------



## boufa06

Marc Anthony - salsa


----------



## Renee Attili

Marc Anthony - Over-rated


----------



## goboenomo

over-rated >>> actors


----------



## pdswife

Actors - Richard Gere


----------



## appletart

Richard Gere - chicago


----------



## boufa06

Chicago - fire


----------



## pdswife

Fire -  camp


----------



## Renee Attili

Fire - Ice


----------



## boufa06

camp - site


----------



## kimbaby

site-web............


----------



## boufa06

web - page


----------



## appletart

page - one


----------



## Aria

one - love


----------



## appletart

love - sweetheart


----------



## suttisak

sweetheart - beloved


----------



## Reanie525i

beloved - beyond beyond


----------



## appletart

beyond beyond - fin a galaxy far far away


----------



## boufa06

fin a galaxy far far away - fin a galaxy next door


----------



## Anne

Hmmmm ... this is getting a little bit confusing!   

Next door -- neighbor


----------



## boufa06

Anne said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... this is getting a little bit confusing!
> 
> Next door -- neighbor


Welcome to the club!

neighbor - friendly


----------



## SizzlininIN

friendly - nice


----------



## RMS

nice- polite


----------



## boufa06

polite - answer


----------



## Renee Attili

answer - truth


----------



## crewsk

truth- dare


----------



## pdswife

Dare - pain


----------



## jkath

pain......headache


----------



## Reanie525i

headache - migrane


----------



## cara

headache - too much beer


----------



## jkath

migraine.......medication


----------



## Renee Attili

headache - tired


----------



## cara

medication - aspirin


----------



## pdswife

aspirin - bitter


----------



## cara

bitter - lemon


----------



## Jeekinz

lemon - cello


----------



## cara

cello - orchestra


----------



## Renee Attili

Orchestra - Conductor


----------



## crewsk

Conductor- train


----------



## goboenomo

train >>> long time


----------



## boufa06

long time - ago


----------



## goboenomo

ago >>> history


----------



## pdswife

history - before


----------



## corazon

before - time


----------



## RMS

time- capsule


----------



## jkath

capsule.......space


----------



## Shaheen

space - NASA


----------



## jkath

NASA.......Astronaut


----------



## kimbaby

Astronaut=moon


----------



## jkath

moon.........goodnight


----------



## RMS

good night- dancing


----------



## cara

goodnight - sleep


----------



## jkath

dancing..........ballerina


----------



## Renee Attili

Ballerina - elegant


----------



## kimbaby

Elegant= Lady In Red


----------



## goboenomo

Lady In Red >>> wolf


----------



## middie

Wolf...  Nikko


----------



## jkath

Nikko.......fuzzy


----------



## boufa06

fuzzy - image


----------



## middie

Image... picture


----------



## jkath

picture........photo


----------



## boufa06

photo -film


----------



## goboenomo

film >>> projector


----------



## jkath

projector.........slide


----------



## goboenomo

slide >>> show


----------



## jkath

show........tell


----------



## boufa06

tell - tale


----------



## goboenomo

tale >>> once upon a time


----------



## boufa06

Once upon a time - legend


----------



## Renee Attili

legend - Secretariat


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

may I ask what a secretariat is??


----------



## boufa06

Secretariat - thoroughbred (Mrs Cuillo, you have the answer)


----------



## Renee Attili

Thoroughbred - Fast


----------



## Katie H

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> may I ask what a secretariat is??



Secretariat is a famous race horse who won racing's Triple Crown in 1973.


----------



## Katie H

Fast - hungry


----------



## boufa06

Katie E said:
			
		

> Secretariat is a famous race horse who won racing's Triple Crown in 1973.


 Precisely

hungry - man


----------



## Renee Attili

Man - Woman


----------



## boufa06

woman - power


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Thank you everyone!  I am not into horse racing so that's why I didn't know it!!!  
 
woman ~ strong willed


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

power ~ trip

you beat me boufa!!


----------



## boufa06

trip - exhausting


----------



## cara

exhausting - biking in the wind


----------



## boufa06

biking in the wind - outdoor activity


----------



## RMS

outdoor activity- hiking


----------



## SizzlininIN

hiking = trails


----------



## boufa06

trails - blazer


----------



## Renee Attili

blazer - Chevy


----------



## jkath

Chevy........ American


----------



## Renee Attili

American - Pride


----------



## boufa06

pride - prejudice


----------



## cara

prejudice - tolerance


----------



## boufa06

tolerance - understanding


----------



## kimbaby

unerstanding-relating


----------



## boufa06

relating - sympathizing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sympathizing ~ empathizing


----------



## boufa06

empathizing - apathizing


----------



## jkath

apathizing........appetizer
(sorry - hungry!)


----------



## boufa06

appetizer - hot


----------



## goboenomo

hot  >>> spicy


----------



## boufa06

spicy - sauce


----------



## Anne

sauce -- gravy


----------



## Snoop Puss

gravy - train


----------



## boufa06

train - station


----------



## RMS

station- place


----------



## boufa06

place - location


----------



## jkath

location......photo shoot


----------



## Snoop Puss

photo shoot - glamour


----------



## boufa06

glamour - magazine


----------



## jkath

magazine.........book


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

book ~ beach <-- where I do most of my reading


----------



## boufa06

beach - combing


----------



## cara

combing - hair


----------



## pdswife

hair - cut


----------



## cara

cut - movie


----------



## jkath

movie.......theater


----------



## pdswife

Theater - Musical


----------



## jkath

musical...........Julie Andrews


----------



## Renee Attili

Julie andrews - Sound Of Music


----------



## goboenomo

ewww i played in the orchestra (1st chair clarinet  ) for that about 2 years ago. 


Sound of music >>> homosexual


----------



## SizzlininIN

homosexual - nonjudgemental


----------



## Renee Attili

nonjudgemental - peace


----------



## HuskY

peace - Hippie


----------



## mudbug

Hippie -how much time do you have????  OK OK

hippie - granola


----------



## Renee Attili

granola - crunchy


----------



## Loprraine

crunchy = celery


----------



## mudbug

celery -stringy


----------



## SizzlininIN

stringy - string cheese


----------



## Loprraine

string cheese=onion soup


----------



## RMS

onion soup- Lipton's


----------



## jkath

Lipton's........tea


----------



## Loprraine

tea = sick


----------



## jkath

sick.........fever


----------



## SizzlininIN

fever = tylenol


----------



## Renee Attili

tylenol - asprin


----------



## mudbug

aspirin - pirin (from the movie The Bird Cage)


----------



## boufa06

pirin - same


----------



## pdswife

Same - old


----------



## boufa06

old - faithful


----------



## pdswife

Faithful - doggie


----------



## SizzlininIN

doggie - someday


----------



## boufa06

someday - sometime


----------



## Loprraine

sometime = future


----------



## boufa06

future - hope


----------



## cara

hope - live


----------



## boufa06

live - dangerously


----------



## Half Baked

dangerously - icy roads


----------



## Renee Attili

icy roads - Sunny Florida


----------



## cara

Sunny Florida - storm


----------



## Half Baked

storm - clouds


----------



## cara

clouds - rain


----------



## jkath

rain........umbrella


----------



## Half Baked

umbrella - poke


----------



## jkath

poke..........stick


----------



## pdswife

stick - hit


----------



## SizzlininIN

hit = ball


----------



## pdswife

Ball - dance


----------



## HuskY

dance - tango


----------



## jkath

tango..........latin


----------



## VeraBlue

latin - lover


----------



## SizzlininIN

lover - ohhhhhh la la


----------



## Loprraine

ohhhhhh la la = French


----------



## Olga

french <<<<< toast


----------



## cara

toast - marmalade


----------



## boufa06

marmalade - peach


----------



## RMS

peach- cobbler


----------



## boufa06

cobbler - shoes


----------



## Half Baked

shoes - manolo blahniks


----------



## boufa06

manolo blahniks - designer


----------



## Aria

desginer - jeans


----------



## RMS

jeans- wrangler


----------



## mudbug

wrangler - herd


----------



## jkath

herd...........buffalo


----------



## RMS

buffalo- Bill


----------



## mudbug

Bill - the one that got away


----------



## boufa06

the one that got away - fish


----------



## Cookboymanchild

fish- tuna
(you can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish)


----------



## Aria

fish - pan fry


----------



## Aria

tuna - tuna melt     (we click in at the same time)


----------



## Aria

tuna melt   - on whole wheat


----------



## karadekoolaid

Wheat - barley


----------



## hello there

barley - bread


----------



## Half Baked

bread - no knead


----------



## jkath

no knead............easy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

easy ~ PB and J


----------



## RMS

PB and J- Sticky


----------



## cara

Sticky - thread


----------



## YT2095

thread - needle


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

needle ~ novacane


----------



## YT2095

Novacaine - Alkaloid


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Alkaloid ~ alkaseltzer?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Alka Seltzer - effervescent


----------



## SierraCook

effervescent - bubbles


----------



## boufa06

bubbles - soap


----------



## mudbug

soap - cilantro


----------



## boufa06

cilanro - coriander


----------



## RMS

coriander- herb


----------



## Half Baked

herb - garden


----------



## boufa06

garden - botanical


----------



## SizzlininIN

botanical - butterflies


----------



## cara

butterflies - worms


----------



## mudbug

worms?

okay, worms - casings


----------



## boufa06

casings - sausage


----------



## cara

butterflies come from these worm things... okay... they are called different, but I just lost the name even in G... 

sausage - soup


----------



## boufa06

Cara, they are called caterpillars

soup - spicy


----------



## mudbug

thanks, boufa, I was having a brain freeze like cara did.  All I came up with was coocoons.

spicy - yams


----------



## boufa06

yams - tubers


----------



## RMS

tubers- bulbs


----------



## boufa06

bulbs - electric


----------



## mudbug

electric - chocolate + cayenne


----------



## boufa06

chocolate + cayenne - mismatch


----------



## mudbug

boufa, you need to see the movie _Chocolat._


----------



## Aria

cayenne - hot


----------



## boufa06

mudbug said:
			
		

> boufa, you need to see the movie _Chocolat._


Yeah, perhaps I should.  Not much of a Johnny Depp's fan though.


----------



## mudbug

Not to worry, boufa (although I have to differ with you about Johnny-boy's looks, at least!).  The principal character is a female chocolatier, who makes lots of treats using the hot stuff as an ingredient.


----------



## boufa06

hot - tips


----------



## mudbug

tips - sommelier (ironchef, are they allowed to accept tips?)


----------



## boufa06

sommelier - wine steward


----------



## mudbug

boufa, you gotta use the last letter of the word posted by the previous participant in this game, e.g.:
sommelier - *R*eally knowledgeable wine steward.


----------



## boufa06

Mud, the objective of this game is to post a new word that relates to the last posted word.  What you mentioned ie. starting with the last letter of the previous post is the objective of the food game.


----------



## mudbug

oops, my bad.  I've never been good at most games ( or keeping the rules straight)!


----------



## cara

wine steward - bottle of red


----------



## pdswife

bottle of red - cork


----------



## cara

cork - screw


----------



## mudbug

screw - Screwtape (C.S. Lewis)


----------



## boufa06

Screwtape - letters


----------



## Snoop Puss

letters - stamps


----------



## RMS

stamps- postage


----------



## cara

postage - mail


----------



## boufa06

mail - express


----------



## middie

express... fast


----------



## boufa06

fast - heartbeat


----------



## middie

heartbeat... rythym


----------



## boufa06

rhythm - blues


----------



## SizzlininIN

blues - jeans

*sorry but just bought a new pair and its the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

jeans ~ t-shirt


----------



## pdswife

t-shirt   - comfy


----------



## philly29

t-shirt - Stain


----------



## SizzlininIN

stain - Mr. Clean magic eraser (love these things)


----------



## cara

Mr. Clean magic eraser (love these things) - ads


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ads ~ Sunday newspaper


----------



## boufa06

Sunday newspaper - news


----------



## middie

News... sad


----------



## boufa06

sad - affair


----------



## middie

Affair... Heartbreaking


----------



## boufa06

heartbreaking - choice


----------



## mudbug

choice - Sophie's


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Sophie's ~ bakery


----------



## outdoorcook

bakery -> bread


----------



## boufa06

bread - butter


----------



## pdswife

butter - toast


----------



## HuskY

toast - toaster


----------



## Snoop Puss

toaster - espresso coffee machine


----------



## RMS

espresso coffee machine- modern


----------



## middie

Modern... new


----------



## Snoop Puss

new - fangled


----------



## boufa06

fangled - tangos


----------



## pdswife

Tangos - dances


----------



## boufa06

dances - with wolves


----------



## pdswife

with wolves - packs


----------



## Half Baked

packs - camping


----------



## boufa06

camping - site


----------



## cara

with wolves - howl


----------



## SizzlininIN

howl - moon


----------



## mudbug

moon - ChefJune


----------



## Loprraine

ChefJune = Champagne


----------



## Snoop Puss

champagne - cocktail


----------



## pdswife

Cocktail - Kaluha and cream


----------



## Loprraine

Kaluha and cream = hangover


----------



## suttisak

hangover - my friends 
--------------------------
they are alcoholism.


----------



## pdswife

my friends - I'm so lucky!


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'm so lucky! - I'm blessed!


----------



## RMS

I'm blessed- good family


----------



## cara

good family - home


----------



## boufa06

home - alone


----------



## cara

alone - quiet


----------



## boufa06

quiet - peaceful


----------



## cara

peaceful - forest


----------



## pdswife

Forest - wild river


----------



## Renee Attili

wild river - white water rafting


----------



## mudbug

rafting - inflated


----------



## pdswife

inflated - chest


----------



## SizzlininIN

chest - hope chest


----------



## boufa06

hope chest - wedding


----------



## cara

wedding - white


----------



## RMS

white- clouds


----------



## Snoop Puss

clouds - silver


----------



## SizzlininIN

Silver - Lining


----------



## boufa06

lining - seam


----------



## RMS

seam------sewn


----------



## Renee Attili

sewn - reap


----------



## RMS

reap- benefit


----------



## SizzlininIN

benefit = fundraiser


----------



## YT2095

fundraiser - marathon


----------



## boufa06

marathon - Athens


----------



## YT2095

BOUFA!!!! LTNS )

Athens - acropollis (sp?)


----------



## boufa06

YT, yes Y(you)LTN(Play)!!  Welcome back!

Acropolis - Parthenon


----------



## YT2095

Parthenon - Greece


----------



## boufa06

Greece - civilization


----------



## SizzlininIN

civilization = society


----------



## boufa06

society - culture


----------



## YT2095

culture - bacteria


----------



## boufa06

bacteria - salmonella


----------



## YT2095

salmonella - Yummy


----------



## cara

you think so??!!??!

yummy - beef


----------



## redkitty

beef - complaint


----------



## Renee Attili

Complaint - Whining


----------



## pdswife

whining - spoiled brat


----------



## boufa06

spoiled brat - syndrome


----------



## SizzlininIN

syndrome - medical


----------



## redkitty

medical - expensive


----------



## RMS

expensive-diamonds


----------



## redkitty

diamonds - sparkle


----------



## SizzlininIN

sparkle - shine


----------



## Snoop Puss

shine - rise


----------



## YT2095

rise - yeast


----------



## Half Baked

yeast - rolls


----------



## YT2095

rolls - on-floor-laughing


----------



## Half Baked

on the floor laughing - comedy


----------



## YT2095

comedy - stand-up


----------



## redkitty

stand up - sit down


----------



## YT2095

sit down - Yes Mistress


----------



## Snoop Puss

Yes Mistress : ) - No sir


----------



## RMS

No Sir- I didn't do it


----------



## jkath

I didn't do it.........blameless


----------



## pdswife

blameless - clueless


----------



## jkath

clueless.......Alicia Silverstone


----------



## YT2095

Alicia Silverstone - Who?


----------



## redkitty

who - where


----------



## boufa06

where - ever


----------



## YT2095

ever - green


----------



## boufa06

green - land


----------



## YT2095

land - safety


----------



## boufa06

safety - precautions


----------



## cara

precautions - not enough


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

not enough ....... sex


----------



## cara

sex - child


----------



## boufa06

child - care


----------



## SizzlininIN

care - tend


----------



## pdswife

Tend -garden


----------



## mad_evo99

garden - hose


----------



## pdswife

hose - water


----------



## Loprraine

water = expensive


----------



## pdswife

expensive - Hospitals


----------



## Loprraine

hospitals = needles


----------



## pdswife

needles - sewing


----------



## Maidrite

Hospitals = Ambulance


----------



## Katie H

Ambulance - Help


----------



## goboenomo

help >>> SOS


----------



## RMS

SOS- Drowning


----------



## jkath

Drowning.........Titanic


----------



## pdswife

Titanic - ocean


----------



## Poutine

Ocean
-
Beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - Sand


----------



## Katie H

Sand - Castle


----------



## SizzlininIN

castle - ireland


----------



## appletart

Ireland - luck of the Irish


----------



## mad_evo99

Irish - gold


----------



## RMS

Gold - silver


----------



## HuskY

silver - bronze


----------



## middie

bronze... medal


----------



## Snoop Puss

medal - award


----------



## RMS

award- Oscar


----------



## Snoop Puss

Oscar - Tango


----------



## mad_evo99

Tango - Cash


----------



## SizzlininIN

cash - shop


----------



## cara

shop - supermarket


----------



## redkitty

supermarket - fooooood!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

foooooooooooooooood.............hungry!!!!!!


----------



## mad_evo99

hungry - hippo

Too bad nothing keeps track of repeated words, since that would be cool to know how many times it came full circle to the original food entry.


----------



## jkath

hippo...............Jungle Cruise

(I loved the hungry hippo game!)


----------



## redkitty

I loved hungry hippo too!!!

Jungle Cruise - Disneyland


----------



## cara

Disneyland - fun


----------



## HuskY

fun - roller coaster


----------



## cara

roller coaster - sick


----------



## Cathysue

hotdog/cottoncandy/vomit


----------



## mudbug

hotdog/cottoncandy/vomit - kaleidescope


----------



## Cathysue

mirrored =


----------



## Loprraine

kaleidascope = colours


----------



## Stinker

colours - crayola box


----------



## appletart

crayola box - binny and smith


----------



## boufa06

binny and smith - manufacturer


----------



## SizzlininIN

manufacturer = label


----------



## RMS

label- merchandise


----------



## Snoop Puss

merchandise - commodity


----------



## boufa06

commodity - trading


----------



## YT2095

trading - places


----------



## boufa06

places - sightseeing


----------



## YT2095

sightseeing - bikinis


----------



## boufa06

bikinis - itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot


----------



## YT2095

itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot - banana


----------



## boufa06

banana - split


----------



## YT2095

split - the difference


----------



## cara

difference - thinking


----------



## YT2095

thinking - rarity


----------



## jkath

rarity........special


----------



## YT2095

special - forces


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

forces ~ of nature


----------



## jkath

nature.......serene


----------



## YT2095

serene - Gardening


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

gardening ~ fresh


----------



## redkitty

fresh - flower


----------



## jkath

flower..........tuberose


----------



## YT2095

tuberose - Crocus


----------



## jkath

Crocus...........classic rock


----------



## SizzlininIN

classic rock - music


----------



## YT2095

music - notes


----------



## jkath

notes..........rests


----------



## YT2095

rests - Sleep (that would be Soooo nice!)


----------



## jkath

sleep...........night


----------



## redkitty

night - day


----------



## YT2095

day - light


----------



## jkath

light................bright


----------



## redkitty

bright - sunrise


----------



## YT2095

sunrise - Happy


----------



## HuskY

happy - smile


----------



## RMS

smile- laugh


----------



## Katie H

laugh - joke


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

joke ~ funny


----------



## Spiritboxer

Funny ~ Girl


----------



## RMS

girl-  dainty


----------



## YT2095

dainty - cup cake


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

cup cake ~ tree (that cool cup cake holder)


----------



## boufa06

tree- evergreen


----------



## cara

evergreen - hit


----------



## boufa06

hit - yesteryear


----------



## jkath

yesteryear.........memories


----------



## redkitty

memories - comforting


----------



## jkath

comforting........mother


----------



## pdswife

mother- grandmom


----------



## jkath

grandmom.......grandpa


----------



## Loprraine

granpa = stories


----------



## jkath

stories..........interesting


----------



## SizzlininIN

interesting - history


----------



## redkitty

history - book


----------



## Snoop Puss

book - people


----------



## RMS

people- population


----------



## jkath

population.........census


----------



## RMS

census- bureau


----------



## appletart

bureau - dresser


----------



## YT2095

dresser - tailor


----------



## boufa06

tailor - Savile Row


----------



## appletart

fine suits


----------



## boufa06

fine suits - well-groomed


----------



## Poutine

well-groomed   -  poodle


----------



## redkitty

poodle - bark


----------



## boufa06

bark - cinnamon


----------



## mudbug

cinnamon - Mexico


----------



## goboenomo

Mexico .... tacos

tomorrow I´m going to the Mexican restaurant in the resort. We´ll see how it goes. ÑD.... Like that_ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑ haha, no question mark either... bloody spanish keyboard! Exclamation point works


----------



## jkath

tacos...........flautas

*have fun in mexico, gobo!*


----------



## appletart

flautas - tortillas


----------



## Katie H

tortillas - guacamole


----------



## appletart

guacamole - salsa


----------



## cara

salsa - hot


----------



## redkitty

hot - sizzling


----------



## SizzlininIN

sizzling = me ........not really with this temp in the single digits (with wind chill factor)


----------



## jkath

me...............you


----------



## redkitty

you - sweet


----------



## jkath

sweet...........dessert


----------



## redkitty

dessert........... chocolate!!


----------



## jkath

(like there's another answer for that one!)

chocolate..............brownies


----------



## mudbug

brownies - boy scouts


----------



## SizzlininIN

boy scouts - girl scouts


----------



## jkath

girl scouts...............club


----------



## redkitty

club - caveman


----------



## mudbug

caveman - Geico


----------



## Katie H

Geico - caring card


----------



## YT2095

caring card - Visa


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

visa ~ alien


----------



## YT2095

Alien - Smile


----------



## mudbug

smile - smileys


----------



## SizzlininIN

smileys - expressions


----------



## YT2095

expressions - artform


----------



## jkath

artform.............sculpture


----------



## SizzlininIN

sculpture - museum


----------



## jkath

museum............sarcophagus (sp?)


----------



## Spiritboxer

sarcophagus ~ mummy


----------



## Aria

mummy - Egypt


----------



## appletart

Egypt - Africa


----------



## cara

Africa - desert


----------



## jkath

desert..........mirage


----------



## redkitty

mirage - waterfall


----------



## RMS

waterfall- refreshing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

refreshing ~ lemonade


----------



## redkitty

lemonade - tart


----------



## SizzlininIN

tart - sour


----------



## mudbug

sour - grapes


----------



## appletart

grapes grapes of wrath


----------



## mad_evo99

wrath - khan


----------



## Snoop Puss

khan - Aga


----------



## mudbug

Aga - stove


----------



## SizzlininIN

stove = cook


----------



## Snoop Puss

cook - books


----------



## Half Baked

books - classics


----------



## middie

classics... back when


----------



## appletart

when I was younger


----------



## mad_evo99

younger - homework


----------



## boufa06

homework - school


----------



## SizzlininIN

school - learning


----------



## YT2095

learning - Excellent


----------



## RMS

excellent- perfect


----------



## Aria

discuss cooking forum - friends


----------



## SizzlininIN

friends - priceless


----------



## Snoop Puss

priceless - peerless


----------



## Poutine

*Unparalleled*



			
				Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> priceless - peerless



 Unparalleled


----------



## appletart

unparalleled - the Best


----------



## boufa06

the best - unique


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

unique ~ different


----------



## jkath

different..............interesting


----------



## redkitty

interesting....boring


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

boring ~ dull


redkitty, your website is awesome!!  You and your husband look like such a happy couple.  I understand you missing your family.  I just moved from CT to VA ( not quite as far as you ) and I miss my family as well.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SizzlininIN

dull - bland


----------



## mad_evo99

bland - vanilla


----------



## appletart

vanilla - bean


----------



## Snoop Puss

bean - gone


----------



## jkath

gone........away


----------



## Lee.M

holidaytime


----------



## Lee.M

fun...pleasure


----------



## appletart

pleasure - joy


----------



## Katie H

joy - cooking


----------



## SizzlininIN

cooking - relaxing


----------



## Spiritboxer

relaxing ~ daydream


----------



## boufa06

daydream - believer


----------



## redkitty

believer - cult


----------



## boufa06

cult - fanatic


----------



## jkath

fanatic............sports


----------



## boufa06

sports - news


----------



## Spiritboxer

news ~ antelopes


----------



## cara

news - paper


----------



## jkath

paper-----recycle


----------



## boufa06

recycle - bin


----------



## jkath

bin.......receptacle


----------



## boufa06

receptacle - waste


----------



## SizzlininIN

waste - garbage


----------



## redkitty

garbage - stinky!


----------



## boufa06

stinky - tofu


----------



## redkitty

tofu - protein


----------



## jkath

protein...........lean


----------



## mudbug

lean - machine


----------



## jkath

machine.........gears


----------



## crewsk

gears- shift


----------



## SizzlininIN

gears - bicycle


----------



## mudbug

bicycle - fish 

(sorry.  first thing I thought of was G. Steinem's favorite little saying about a woman without a man is like a fish w/o a bicycle)


----------



## middie

Fish... tank


----------



## jkath

tank............top


----------



## mudbug

top - table (as in a "four-top" in restaurant lingo, meaning a table for four).

what a weird expression.


----------



## jkath

table........chair


----------



## middie

Chair... sit


----------



## philly29

Sit....bow


----------



## pdswife

bow- ribbon


----------



## middie

ribbon... presents


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

presents ~ giving


----------



## mad_evo99

giving - tree


----------



## appletart

tree - roots


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

roots ~ stable


----------



## middie

Stable... horsies !


----------



## appletart

horsies! - ride 'em cowboy!


----------



## boufa06

ride 'em cowboy! - Texas


----------



## mad_evo99

Texas - Alamo


----------



## Snoop Puss

Alamo - Poplar


----------



## boufa06

poplar - deciduous


----------



## Uncle Bob

deciduous - forest


----------



## redkitty

forest - redwoods


----------



## Uncle Bob

Redwoods - Tall


----------



## kimbaby

tall-basketball player


----------



## Uncle Bob

basketball player - goal


----------



## boufa06

goal - score


----------



## Uncle Bob

score - points


----------



## boufa06

points - compass


----------



## Uncle Bob

compass - direction


----------



## boufa06

direction - traffic


----------



## Uncle Bob

traffic - accident


----------



## SizzlininIN

accident - crash


----------



## Uncle Bob

crash - tired


----------



## boufa06

tired - fatigue


----------



## Uncle Bob

fatigue - sleep


----------



## boufa06

sleep - walking


----------



## Uncle Bob

walking - tall


----------



## boufa06

tall - order


----------



## mad_evo99

order - up


----------



## boufa06

up -  load


----------



## Uncle Bob

load - heavy


----------



## Snoop Puss

heavy - duty


----------



## boufa06

duty - roster


----------



## Uncle Bob

duty - honor


----------



## Uncle Bob

roster/honor - roll


----------



## SizzlininIN

roll - ball


----------



## boufa06

ball - presentation


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball - round


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ha Ha...we did it again boufa

presentation/round - table


----------



## Barb L.

Round - tomato


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ha Ha...we did it again boufa
> 
> presentation/round - table


Seems more of a finger game!!!

tomato - fresh


----------



## Barb L.

OOPS ! Table - Kitchen


----------



## boufa06

kitchen - ware


----------



## Uncle Bob

ware - town


----------



## SizzlininIN

town - city


----------



## boufa06

city - capital


----------



## Spiritboxer

capital ~ money


----------



## boufa06

money - lender


----------



## redkitty

lender - interest


----------



## boufa06

interest - free


----------



## SizzlininIN

free - coupons


----------



## Uncle Bob

coupons - grocery


----------



## boufa06

coupons - grocery


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> coupons - grocery


 Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike!!


 
This is just too funny!


----------



## appletart

grocery - superstores


----------



## boufa06

superstores - mega


----------



## Loprraine

mega = bucks


----------



## Uncle Bob

bucks - deer


----------



## SizzlininIN

deer - headlights

(saying, "she looked like a deer caught in headlights")


----------



## Barb L.

Headlights - Brights


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brights - disease


----------



## boufa06

disease - rare


----------



## YT2095

Rare - Sodium PerBromate


----------



## boufa06

Sodium PerBromate - oxidant


----------



## Loprraine

oxidant = anti


----------



## boufa06

anti - social


----------



## Uncle Bob

anti - pasto


----------



## Uncle Bob

social - party


----------



## Barb L.

Party - Time


----------



## Uncle Bob

Time - warp


----------



## redkitty

warp - speeeeed!


----------



## YT2095

speed - Light


----------



## Uncle Bob

light - stop


----------



## Barb L.

Stop - Start


----------



## SizzlininIN

start - begin


----------



## crewsk

begin- end


----------



## Uncle Bob

end - rear


----------



## appletart

social - social butterfly


----------



## middie

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> end - rear


 
Rear... front


----------



## Uncle Bob

front - door


----------



## redkitty

door - knob


----------



## Uncle Bob

knob - hill


----------



## crewsk

hill- climb


----------



## redkitty

climb - social


----------



## mudbug

social - drinker


----------



## redkitty

drinker - binge


----------



## Uncle Bob

drinker _ boozer


----------



## Uncle Bob

oops..

binge - drunk


----------



## jkath

drunk.......wine


----------



## Clutch

wine . . . cheese


----------



## jkath

cheese........boursin


----------



## Uncle Bob

boursin - soft


----------



## Clutch

(saved) soft . . . bed

EDIT: original boursin-not my sin


----------



## philly29

not my sin - eve.


----------



## Clutch

eve(ning) - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner - hungry


----------



## Clutch

Hungry - prime rib!


----------



## mudbug

prime rib - horseradish


----------



## Clutch

hosreradish - habanaros


----------



## Uncle Bob

habaneros - pepper


----------



## Clutch

pepper - Dr. Pepper (alcoholic)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dr Pepper - Carbonated


----------



## appletart

carbonated - fizz


----------



## jkath

fizz...........bubbly


----------



## Uncle Bob

bubbly - Champagne


----------



## Aria

bubbly - champagne


----------



## appletart

champagne - sour grapes


----------



## crewsk

sour grapes- pucker


----------



## appletart

pucker - kiss mwwwwahh!


----------



## Uncle Bob

kiss - candle light


----------



## Loprraine

candle light = ring

Ok, a girl can always hope, right?


----------



## Uncle Bob

ring - wedding bells


----------



## Clutch

Wedding bells - dude in tux


----------



## appletart

tux - penguin


----------



## Clutch

penguin - Happy Feet!


----------



## mad_evo99

happy feet - electric socks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy feet - dance


----------



## Loprraine

electric socks = shocks   

What in gawds name are electric socks????


----------



## appletart

electric socks - hand warmers


----------



## Uncle Bob

oops.......

socks - smelly


----------



## Clutch

Smelly - Funny!


----------



## jkath

funny.........goofy


----------



## Clutch

goofy - minnie

(don't make me tell the joke   )


----------



## appletart

minnie - mickey


----------



## Clutch

Mickey - Spanish fly


----------



## TATTRAT

Spanish Fly-Ointment


----------



## Clutch

ointment - astroglide


----------



## TATTRAT

LOLOLOLOL!!!!

All I can think of is family guy now!

Astroglide=smells funny


----------



## appletart

smells funny - ben gay


----------



## Clutch

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> All I can think of is family guy now!
> 
> Astroglide=smells funny


 
NO    COMMENT!!!!!!

Ben Gay - my old boss at 4PM


----------



## TATTRAT

old boss at 4pm=Drunk


----------



## appletart

drunk - drunken chicken


----------



## Clutch

drunk - Wild Turkey!


----------



## appletart

turkey - tom


----------



## TATTRAT

Tom= My only myspace friend


----------



## appletart

friend - pal


----------



## TATTRAT

......Pal=swell


----------



## appletart

swell - terrific


----------



## TATTRAT

terrific=vacation


----------



## appletart

vacation - bon voyage


----------



## Spiritboxer

Bon voyage ~ ocean liner


----------



## appletart

ocean liner - Queen Mary


----------



## boufa06

Queen Mary - Scotland


----------



## Spiritboxer

Scotland ~ single malt


----------



## boufa06

single malt - whisky


----------



## cara

whisky - Ireland


----------



## boufa06

Ireland - northern


----------



## Uncle Bob

northern - southern


----------



## cara

southern - half


----------



## Uncle Bob

half - whole


----------



## crewsk

whole- complete


----------



## redkitty

complete - puzzle


----------



## crewsk

puzzle- confused


----------



## cara

confused - don't understand


----------



## Uncle Bob

understand - question


----------



## crewsk

question- test


----------



## boufa06

test - papers


----------



## Uncle Bob

test - pilot


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> test - papers


 
papers - news


----------



## boufa06

news - reel


----------



## Uncle Bob

reel - spool


----------



## boufa06

spool - sewing machine


----------



## Uncle Bob

sewing machine - needle


----------



## crewsk

needle- sharp


----------



## boufa06

sharp - tongue


----------



## Loprraine

tongue = depressor


----------



## cara

depressor - doctor


----------



## crewsk

doctor- long wait


----------



## Barb L.

Long wait - NY Bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ny bread - butter


----------



## redkitty

butter - cookie


----------



## Clutch

cookie - biscuit


----------



## boufa06

biscuit - maker


----------



## Loprraine

maker = shoe


----------



## Clutch

shoe - horn


----------



## redkitty

horn - obnoxious


----------



## Clutch

obnoxious - ME!


----------



## SizzlininIN

ME! - You!


----------



## Clutch

You - silly


----------



## cara

silly - fear


----------



## redkitty

fear - anxiety


----------



## Loprraine

fear = shake


----------



## cara

shake - milk


----------



## mad_evo99

milk - white


----------



## appletart

white - clouds


----------



## crewsk

clouds- puffy


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

puffy ~ allergic reaction


----------



## Clutch

Alergic reaction - shellfish


----------



## mudbug

shellfish - coast


----------



## redkitty

coast - seagul


----------



## Clutch

Seagull - crabs


----------



## Uncle Bob

crabs - gumbo!!


----------



## TATTRAT

gumbo=gumby


----------



## crewsk

gumby- flexable


----------



## Uncle Bob

flexable - hours


----------



## appletart

hours - minutes


----------



## Uncle Bob

minutes - meeting


----------



## appletart

meeting - of the minds


----------



## Uncle Bob

of the minds - conference


----------



## jkath

conference..........room


----------



## Barb L.

Room - Kitchen


----------



## Clutch

Kitchen - Coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee - chicory


----------



## Clutch

chicory - dictionary


----------



## jkath

dictionary.........thesaurus


----------



## Uncle Bob

thesaurus - words


----------



## jkath

words.......lyrics


----------



## Uncle Bob

lyrics - music


----------



## crewsk

music- sing


----------



## Uncle Bob

sing....choir


----------



## appletart

choir - chorale


----------



## Uncle Bob

chorale...Bach


----------



## Clutch

Bach - flem


----------



## appletart

flem - mucous


----------



## mad_evo99

mucous - spit


----------



## jkath

spit.....stick  (think bbq)


----------



## boufa06

stick - bamboo


----------



## HuskY

bamboo - bow


----------



## cara

bow - arrow


----------



## redkitty

arrow - heart


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

heart - palpitations


----------



## Snoop Puss

palpitations - sweaty palms


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweaty palms........nervous


----------



## Barb L.

Nervous - relaxed


----------



## Uncle Bob

relaxed...comfy


----------



## Barb L.

Comfy - Cozy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cozy --  warm


----------



## redkitty

warm - blanket


----------



## Uncle Bob

blanket---cover


----------



## crewsk

cover- hide


----------



## Uncle Bob

hide....seek


----------



## Loprraine

seek = truth


----------



## Uncle Bob

truth...beautiful


----------



## redkitty

beautiful - snow!


----------



## Uncle Bob

snow...bunny


----------



## crewsk

bunny- furry


----------



## Uncle Bob

furry..cuddle


----------



## SizzlininIN

cuddle - snuggle


----------



## Uncle Bob

snuggle....up


----------



## redkitty

up - space


----------



## Uncle Bob

space....moon


----------



## RMS

moon- dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance .....  slow


----------



## cara

slow - my car


----------



## Clutch

my car - driving into a brick wall!


----------



## SizzlininIN

driving into a brick wall - not high on my list...LOL!


----------



## Clutch

(if you drove my car it would be!)

Not high on my list - raw clams


----------



## crewsk

raw clams- slimy


----------



## SizzlininIN

Clutch said:
			
		

> (if you drove my car it would be!)
> 
> Not high on my list - raw clams


 


 ....too funny.........hmmmmm think I'll pass on that offer....I'm sure I'll get a better one.


----------



## Barb L.

Slimy -  Okra


----------



## Clutch

OKra - Oprah


----------



## cara

Oprah - american


----------



## Clutch

American - Chopper


----------



## redkitty

chopper - rebel


----------



## cara

rebel - James Dean


----------



## jkath

James Dean......porsche


----------



## cara

porsche - Mercedes


----------



## jkath

Mercedes............BMW


----------



## redkitty

BMW - German


----------



## SizzlininIN

German - Language


----------



## jkath

language.......beautiful


----------



## redkitty

beautiful - women


----------



## cara

women - chat ;o)


----------



## RMS

chat- talk alot


----------



## cara

talk alot - talkshow


----------



## jkath

talkshow.........evening


----------



## redkitty

evening - cocktail!


----------



## jkath

cocktail.........mixer


----------



## kimbaby

mixer-bread


----------



## Barb L.

Bread - Butter


----------



## mad_evo99

butter - knife


----------



## cara

knife - steak


----------



## jkath

steak...........beef


----------



## cara

beef - cow


----------



## jkath

cow............dairy


----------



## Spiritboxer

dairy ~ hairy


----------



## cara

hairy - comb


----------



## redkitty

comb - greasy


----------



## Clutch

Greasy - McDonalds!


----------



## Loprraine

McDonalds = farm


----------



## Uncle Bob

farm----hee haw


----------



## Clutch

hee haw - see saw (sp)


----------



## Uncle Bob

see saw...play ground


----------



## Clutch

play ground - school yard


----------



## goboenomo

school yard >>> kids


----------



## Uncle Bob

kids.......adults


----------



## boufa06

adults - only


----------



## Uncle Bob

only...alcohol


----------



## redkitty

alcohol - wasted


----------



## boufa06

wasted - effort


----------



## Uncle Bob

effort....trying


----------



## boufa06

trying - day


----------



## crewsk

day- night


----------



## boufa06

night - shade


----------



## Uncle Bob

night.. sleep


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> night - shade[/quote
> 
> shade...lamp


----------



## Spiritboxer

lamp ~ Diogenes


----------



## mudbug

Diogenes - search


----------



## middie

Search... engine


----------



## boufa06

engine - manufacturer


----------



## Uncle Bob

manufacturer.....parts


----------



## boufa06

parts - accessories


----------



## stargazer021

parts.....chicken


----------



## Clutch

accessories - mustang handbag

http://www.comecoinc.com/Pictures/F87210AW_1.jpg


----------



## Uncle Bob

handbag...purse


----------



## Clutch

purse - coach


----------



## mad_evo99

coach - first class


----------



## Clutch

first class - math


----------



## Katie H

math - recreation (I love math)


----------



## Clutch

recreation - fishing!


----------



## boufa06

fishing - deep sea


----------



## HuskY

deep sea....monsters


----------



## boufa06

monsters - ugly


----------



## cara

ugly - Gollum


----------



## boufa06

Gollum - character


----------



## Spiritboxer

character ~ actor


----------



## redkitty

actor - director


----------



## cara

director - movie


----------



## Barb L.

Movie - Popcorn


----------



## boufa06

popcorn - snack


----------



## redkitty

snack - attack!


----------



## boufa06

attack - sharks


----------



## redkitty

sharks - predator


----------



## boufa06

predator - dangerous


----------



## SizzlininIN

dangerous - beware


----------



## boufa06

beware - strangers


----------



## Uncle Bob

beware...cautious


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> beware - strangers


 

Not again


----------



## Uncle Bob

strangers...new friends


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Not again


 That's right.  We seem to be colliding!!
cautious - strangers


----------



## boufa06

new friends - online


----------



## Uncle Bob

online...boufa06


----------



## Barb L.

On Line - Clothes


----------



## boufa06

boufa06 clothes - winter


----------



## Uncle Bob

winter....spring


----------



## boufa06

spring - chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

chicken...sauce piquant


----------



## boufa06

sauce piquant - recipe


----------



## Uncle Bob

recipe....yummy!


----------



## boufa06

yummy - dessert


----------



## Uncle Bob

dessert----chocolate


----------



## boufa06

chocolate - to die for!


----------



## Uncle Bob

to die for.....deceased


----------



## boufa06

deceased - members


----------



## Uncle Bob

members....many


----------



## boufa06

many - occasions


----------



## redkitty

occasions - special


----------



## boufa06

special - treat


----------



## Uncle Bob

treat...fun


----------



## boufa06

fun - loving


----------



## Uncle Bob

loving....Uncle Bob


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob - humorous


----------



## Uncle Bob

humorous...funny....

I gotta go do my walking!!!


----------



## boufa06

funny - 3 Stooges


----------



## Uncle Bob

3 stooges...3 idiots


----------



## boufa06

3 idiots - bozos


----------



## Uncle Bob

bozos....clowns


----------



## mudbug

bozos - morons


----------



## Uncle Bob

morons..monkeys


----------



## boufa06

monkeys - playful


----------



## Uncle Bob

playful...flirting


----------



## mudbug

flirting - fan


----------



## redkitty

fan - cooler


----------



## boufa06

fan - club


----------



## Uncle Bob

fan..cooler..club....Soda!


----------



## boufa06

soda - baking


----------



## Uncle Bob

baking...flour


----------



## Barb L.

Flour - Cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookies...pecan


----------



## Barb L.

Pecan - Pie


----------



## redkitty

PIE! - savory


----------



## Uncle Bob

savroy...crawfish


----------



## Barb L.

Crawfish - hush puppies


----------



## Uncle Bob

hush puppies....fattening


----------



## Barb L.

Fattening - sweets


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweets...pralines


----------



## SizzlininIN

parlines - pecans


----------



## mudbug

pecans - Texas


----------



## redkitty

Texas - hot!


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot...Redhead


----------



## mudbug

redhead - Mom


----------



## Uncle Bob

mom...pappa


----------



## redkitty

pappa - smurf!


----------



## Uncle Bob

smurf.....blue


----------



## middie

blue... jeans


----------



## Uncle Bob

jeans...comfortable


----------



## mudbug

comfortable - silence


----------



## Uncle Bob

silence...golden


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

golden ~ delicious


----------



## redkitty

delicious - champagne


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

champagne ~ special occasion


----------



## Uncle Bob

special occasion...valentines


----------



## mudbug

valentines - Rudolph Valentino


----------



## Katie H

Rudolph Valentino - sexy love scenes


----------



## mudbug

sexy love scenes - The Big Easy


----------



## Uncle Bob

The Big Easy....Katrina


----------



## mudbug

Katrina - 6 feet of water in the streets of Evangeline (Randy Newman's _Louisiana 1927_)


----------



## RMS

6 feet of water- built in swimming pool


----------



## Uncle Bob

built in swimming pool....catfish pond


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

pond ~ relaxing


----------



## Uncle Bob

relaxing...drinking bourbon now!!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

drinking bourbon now ~ gettin' a little tipsy


----------



## Uncle Bob

gettin a little tipsy....dangerous!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

dangerous ~ adrenaline


----------



## Uncle Bob

adrenaline...rush


----------



## redkitty

rush - pushy


----------



## philly29

Pushy - mother


----------



## mudbug

(oooh, good one, philly!)
mother - Freud


----------



## redkitty

Freud - ego


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ego ~ alter


----------



## Uncle Bob

alter...change


----------



## Snoop Puss

Change - coins


----------



## Dandelion

coins - cash


----------



## califlorican

cash-money


----------



## HuskY

Money - fortune


----------



## Snoop Puss

fortune - cookies


----------



## Spiritboxer

cookies ~ shortbread


----------



## redkitty

shortbread - butter


----------



## Snoop Puss

butter - salt


----------



## Barb L.

Salt - chips


----------



## Uncle Bob

chips.potato


----------



## Barb L.

Potato - Baked


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked....oven


----------



## redkitty

oven - dutch


----------



## Uncle Bob

dutch...wooden


----------



## redkitty

wooden - boat


----------



## Barb L.

Boat - Water


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

water ~ ocean


----------



## Barb L.

Ocean - Sharks


----------



## Uncle Bob

boat...fishing


----------



## YT2095

fishing - spam


----------



## Uncle Bob

spam...sandwich


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sandwich - seahorse

(prompted by sandwitch, witch I see has been corrected!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

seahorse....St. Thomas


----------



## YT2095

Thomas - the tank engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

The tank engine...character


----------



## Snoop Puss

character - poysonality


----------



## SizzlininIN

personality - persona


----------



## Uncle Bob

persona....pleasing


----------



## redkitty

pleasing - massage


----------



## Uncle Bob

massage...therapy


----------



## Snoop Puss

therapy - treatment


----------



## Uncle Bob

treatment...plan


----------



## Dandelion

plan...schedule


----------



## redkitty

schedule - crazy


----------



## Uncle Bob

crazy.....horse


----------



## appletart

horse -  play


----------



## Uncle Bob

play....ground


----------



## babyhuggies

play----ground


----------



## RMS

ground - zero


----------



## redkitty

zero - calories


----------



## Uncle Bob

calories.....counting


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

counting ~ Count Dracula (Sesame Street)


----------



## jkath

The Count.......Cookie monster!


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookie monster...."me wanna"


----------



## jkath

me wanna.........toddler


----------



## Uncle Bob

toddler....fall down


----------



## redkitty

fall down - bandaid


----------



## babyhuggies

bnadaid ---boo boo


----------



## Uncle Bob

bandaid boo boo......cry


----------



## babyhuggies

cry---sorrow


----------



## appletart

sorrow - pain


----------



## mad_evo99

pain - needle


----------



## Snoop Puss

needle - haystack


----------



## Barb L.

Haystack - Fall


----------



## Katie H

Fall - Can't get up


----------



## Barb L.

Can't get up - drunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

drunk....pathetic


----------



## babyhuggies

pathetic----excuse


----------



## Barb L.

Excuse _ Absent


----------



## appletart

absent - no show


----------



## suttisak

no show - disappointed


----------



## Katie H

disappointed - abusive parent


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

abusive parent ~ stronger child​


----------



## boufa06

stronger child - protection


----------



## redkitty

protection - condom!


----------



## Spiritboxer

condom ~ nation


----------



## boufa06

nation - building


----------



## redkitty

building - community


----------



## boufa06

community - centre


----------



## YT2095

centre - middle


----------



## boufa06

Middle - sex


----------



## Uncle Bob

sex.......male


----------



## redkitty

male - strong


----------



## Uncle Bob

strong...muscles


----------



## redkitty

muscles - torn


----------



## boufa06

torn - shirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

torn....heat


----------



## Uncle Bob

shirt...buttons


----------



## boufa06

buttons - and bows


----------



## Uncle Bob

and bows.....hair


----------



## boufa06

hair - raising


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gotta eat some breakfast...

raising....tale


----------



## boufa06

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Gotta eat some breakfast...
> 
> raising....tale


How about oatmeal!!
tale - fairy


----------



## cara

fairy - brothers Grimm

I need breakfast, too ;o)


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> How about oatmeal!!
> tale - fairy


 
Cereal and Toast...

brothers grim....mouse


----------



## cara

mouse - cat


----------



## redkitty

cat - meow!


----------



## Uncle Bob

meow...milk


----------



## RMS

milk- cows


----------



## Uncle Bob

cows..moo moo


----------



## cara

moo moo - calf


----------



## redkitty

calf - innocent


----------



## Barb L.

Innocent - Baby


----------



## kimbaby

Baby-birth


----------



## Uncle Bob

birth..miracle


----------



## boufa06

miracle - herb


----------



## Uncle Bob

herb...fragrant


----------



## boufa06

fragrant - perfume


----------



## Barb L.

Perfume - Scent


----------



## boufa06

scent - trail


----------



## Barb L.

Trail - Hike


----------



## Uncle Bob

hike..walk


----------



## middie

Walk... stroll


----------



## boufa06

stroll - leisure


----------



## middie

Leisure... summer


----------



## redkitty

summer - mojito's!


----------



## boufa06

mojito's - Spanish


----------



## RMS

spanish- rice


----------



## boufa06

rice - oriental


----------



## Uncle Bob

oriental....eyes


----------



## boufa06

eyes - sparkling


----------



## Uncle Bob

sparkling....wine


----------



## boufa06

wine - bouquet


----------



## Uncle Bob

bouquet...garni


----------



## boufa06

garni - garnish


----------



## Loprraine

garnish = parsley


----------



## boufa06

parsley - fresh


----------



## Uncle Bob

fresh ...fish


----------



## boufa06

fish - fillet


----------



## Uncle Bob

fillet.....boneless


----------



## boufa06

boneless - person


----------



## Uncle Bob

person....important


----------



## boufa06

important - circular


----------



## Uncle Bob

circular....motion


----------



## boufa06

motion - fast


----------



## Uncle Bob

fast...slow


----------



## boufa06

slow - pace


----------



## Uncle Bob

pace....steady


----------



## boufa06

steady - boyfriend


----------



## Uncle Bob

boyfriend...girlfriend!


----------



## Loprraine

girlfriend = telephone


----------



## Uncle Bob

telephone....call


----------



## boufa06

call - overseas


----------



## Uncle Bob

overseas....long way


----------



## babyhuggies

long way-----to go


----------



## YT2095

to go - Pizza


----------



## Uncle Bob

pizza...place


----------



## califlorican

place-restaurant


----------



## YT2095

restaurant - Tapas


----------



## califlorican

tapas-spanish


----------



## Barb L.

Spanish - Hard taco's


----------



## Uncle Bob

spanish....language


----------



## YT2095

Hard taco's - Salsa


----------



## Uncle Bob

salsa..HOT!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hot - Indian Summer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Indian summer...fall


----------



## redkitty

fall - leaf


----------



## Uncle Bob

leaf.......oak


----------



## Barb L.

Oak - Hard wood


----------



## YT2095

Hard wood - Stronger nails


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stronger Nails....bigger hammer


----------



## appletart

bigger hammer - hammerhead


----------



## redkitty

hammerhead - jaws!


----------



## YT2095

jaws! - gelatine (think shark skin cooked)


----------



## Uncle Bob

gelatine....protein


----------



## appletart

protein - beef


----------



## jkath

beef...........cow


----------



## Uncle Bob

beef..cow....Steak


----------



## redkitty

steak - yucky!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yucky...Sorry


----------



## redkitty

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Yucky...Sorry



hahaaa!! awwww, your such a sweet uncle!!! 

sorry - forgive


----------



## Uncle Bob

{{{{{{{{Miss Kitty}}}}}}}}

forgive....nice!


----------



## SizzlininIN

nice - friendly


----------



## Uncle Bob

friendly...folks


----------



## mudbug

folks - y'all


----------



## Uncle Bob

y'all.....come


----------



## redkitty

come - here


----------



## Uncle Bob

here.....there


----------



## mudbug

there - you go again


----------



## pdswife

you go again - another turn


----------



## Uncle Bob

you go again.....one mo time


----------



## kimbaby

another turn- on the road of life...


----------



## Uncle Bob

another turn....another round


----------



## kimbaby

another round-Jack Daniels


----------



## Uncle Bob

on the road of life.....pot holes


----------



## Uncle Bob

kimbaby said:
			
		

> another round-Jack Daniels


 
Jack Daniels....Wild turkey!! (much better)


----------



## mudbug

pot holes - burned your jeans again, dude?


----------



## appletart

dude - John Wayne


----------



## Uncle Bob

John Wayne....Pilgrim


----------



## SizzlininIN

pilgrim - indian


----------



## Barb L.

Indian - Feathers


----------



## appletart

Feathers - down


----------



## jkath

down..........pillow


----------



## crewsk

pillow- sleep tight


----------



## appletart

sleep tight - nighty night


----------



## crewsk

nighty night- sweet dreams


----------



## appletart

annie lenox


----------



## Clutch

Annie lenox - classic rock


----------



## mad_evo99

rock - roll


----------



## SizzlininIN

roll - ball


----------



## Clutch

ball - I Love Lucy!


----------



## Spiritboxer

Lucy ~ goosey


----------



## appletart

goosey - duck soup


----------



## boufa06

duck soup - delicious


----------



## jkath

delicious............pasta


----------



## boufa06

pasta - recipes


----------



## redkitty

recipes - tradition


----------



## cara

tradition - future


----------



## Uncle Bob

future.....events


----------



## mudbug

events - attendance


----------



## boufa06

attendance - roll call


----------



## Uncle Bob

roll call.....morning


----------



## boufa06

morning - coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee....cream


----------



## Clutch

Cream - sugar


----------



## mudbug

sugar - doughnuts


----------



## boufa06

doughtnuts - Dunkin


----------



## redkitty

dunkin - coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee....bean


----------



## redkitty

bean - ground


----------



## Uncle Bob

ground....fine


----------



## RMS

fine- gentleman


----------



## redkitty

gentleman - polite


----------



## Uncle Bob

pen...pencil


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> gentleman - polite


 

polite...kind


----------



## redkitty

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> polite...kind



hahaa!  you are to fast for me!


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> hahaa! you are to fast for me!


 
I could have sworn I saw ..fine...pen
So I said pen..pencil...
Did you delete...or is Uncle Bob headed to the funny farm? 

the word is...  kind


----------



## appletart

kind  - nice


----------



## redkitty

I deleted, but realize that you are so fast Im gonna leave them now!!!  LOL!

kind - heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> I deleted, but realize that you are so fast Im gonna leave them now!!! LOL!
> 
> kind - heart


 
Well..that makes me feel better...Whew..I thought I was losing it 
It's about time for my Skippy...Yea!


heart....Valentine


----------



## Uncle Bob

appletart said:
			
		

> kind - nice


 
Oops!!!! Sorry!

nice...Lady


----------



## goboenomo

lady >>> jewelery


----------



## Uncle Bob

jewelry....diamonds


----------



## SizzlininIN

diamonds - girls best friend


----------



## goboenomo

girls best friend >>> shoes


----------



## babyhuggies

shoes--tennis


----------



## goboenomo

tennis >>> racket


----------



## Uncle Bob

racket..ball


----------



## mudbug

ball - Cinderella


----------



## Katie H

Cinderella - happy ending


----------



## SizzlininIN

happy ending - love story


----------



## middie

Love Story... Fairy Tale


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fairy Tale.....Mother goose


----------



## goboenomo

mother goose >>> childhood


----------



## appletart

childhood - memories


----------



## Uncle Bob

memories....pleasant


----------



## goboenomo

pleasant >>> food


----------



## mudbug

food - frond


----------



## RMS

frond- food?????


----------



## redkitty

food - delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob

delicious...apple


----------



## redkitty

apple - PIE!


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie...ice cream


----------



## mudbug

ice cream - butterfat


----------



## Uncle Bob

butterfat....calories!


----------



## SizzlininIN

calories - just a number (oh how i wished)


----------



## mudbug

just a number - Bob Seger (Feel LIke A Number)


----------



## Uncle Bob

number....get in line


----------



## mudbug

get in line - grade school


----------



## redkitty

grade school - recess


----------



## Barb L.

Recess - play


----------



## mudbug

play - random


----------



## Uncle Bob

random...search


----------



## mudbug

search - quest


----------



## Spiritboxer

quest ~ map


----------



## Uncle Bob

quest...seek


----------



## mudbug

seek - Don Quixote


----------



## Uncle Bob

map seek....compass


----------



## Katie H

compass - Buck (mine)


----------



## mudbug

awww, Katie!

Buck - fun


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katie E said:
			
		

> compass - Buck (mine)


 
fun....funny


----------



## jkath

funny.....wacky


----------



## Uncle Bob

wacky.....world


----------



## Half Baked

world - cup


----------



## Uncle Bob

cup....coffee


----------



## appletart

coffee - joe


----------



## Barb L.

Joe - sloppy


----------



## Katie H

joe - baseball (Joe Dimaggio)


----------



## stargazer021

sloppy>>>>spaghetti


----------



## Dandelion

spaghetti...meatballs


----------



## Snoop Puss

meatballs - cuttlefish


----------



## Spiritboxer

cuttlefish ~ octopi


----------



## redkitty

octopi - sushi


----------



## cara

sushi - rice


----------



## redkitty

rice - chopsticks


----------



## cara

chopsticks - wood


----------



## redkitty

wood - table


----------



## RMS

table- cloth


----------



## cara

cloth - laundry


----------



## Snoop Puss

laundry - clean


----------



## cara

clean - soap


----------



## boufa06

soap - opera


----------



## Uncle Bob

opera....singer


----------



## boufa06

singer - sewing machine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ha! good one!

sewing machine....button hole


----------



## redkitty

button hole - thread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morning...or Afternoon for you I suppose..

Thread...needle


----------



## boufa06

needle - eye


----------



## Uncle Bob

eye...dropper


----------



## Barb L.

dropper - medicine


----------



## boufa06

medicine - bitter


----------



## cara

bitter - grapefruit


----------



## redkitty

grapefruit - juice


----------



## boufa06

juice - sugarless


----------



## Barb L.

Sugarless - Gum


----------



## boufa06

gum - chewing


----------



## jkath

chewing.......cud


----------



## Uncle Bob

cud...cow feed


----------



## boufa06

cow feed - grass


----------



## Uncle Bob

grass....tall


----------



## boufa06

tall - story


----------



## Uncle Bob

story.....tale


----------



## redkitty

tale - fairy


----------



## boufa06

fairy - godmother


----------



## Uncle Bob

fairy...Tinker Bell


----------



## YT2095

Tinker Bell - Peter Wok  (well it IS a cooking forum) :P


----------



## boufa06

Peter Wok - aristocrat


----------



## Uncle Bob

aristocrat.....Greek!


----------



## Katie H

Greek - salad (oh, yum)


----------



## boufa06

salad - Horiatiki Salata


----------



## YT2095

Horiatiki Salata - wot she said


----------



## Snoop Puss

wot she said - absolutely


----------



## Half Baked

absolutely - vodkaly


----------



## Uncle Bob

vodkaly....martinily


----------



## cara

martinily - drunken


----------



## mudbug

drunken - Air Force cadets (I'm tired of the poor sailors getting picked on all the time)


----------



## Half Baked

Air Force cadets - sharp!


----------



## cara

sharp - knives


----------



## Uncle Bob

knives....pocket


----------



## SizzlininIN

pocket - jeans


----------



## mudbug

jeans - genies


----------



## Uncle Bob

genies...lamps


----------



## americanwit

lamps - shades


----------



## redkitty

shades - sun


----------



## RMS

sun----- hot


----------



## mudbug

hot - tamale


----------



## Katie H

tamale - warm destination


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm destination...South Pacific


----------



## Spiritboxer

South Pacific ~ Bali Hai


----------



## cara

Bali Hai - hotel


----------



## redkitty

hotel - vacation!


----------



## cara

vacation - september


----------



## YT2095

september - 11`th  (horrible I know, but it`s the 1`st thing that pops to mind)


----------



## cara

11th - floor


----------



## YT2095

floor - carpet


----------



## Shaheen

carpet - red


----------



## Uncle Bob

carpet...remnants


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shaheen said:
			
		

> carpet - red


 

OOps!!! Sorry! 

Red....magic


----------



## Snoop Puss

magic - potter


----------



## YT2095

potter - Clay


----------



## Uncle Bob

clay...dirt


----------



## Snoop Puss

dirt - info


----------



## YT2095

info - books


----------



## Uncle Bob

books....read


----------



## redkitty

read - history

(love the new avatar UncleB!)


----------



## boufa06

history - past


----------



## Uncle Bob

history....buff


----------



## Uncle Bob

boufa06 said:
			
		

> history - past


 
WOW!!! was I slow...

past ----future


----------



## Loprraine

future = inlaws


----------



## boufa06

inlaws - difficult


----------



## YT2095

difficult - Maths


----------



## boufa06

Maths - subject


----------



## jkath

subject..........title


----------



## Uncle Bob

title....Southern Gentleman


----------



## cara

Southern Gentleman - whiskey


----------



## babyhuggies

whiskey---& water


----------



## jkath

water.........clear


----------



## Loprraine

clear = sky


----------



## jkath

sky.......blue


----------



## Uncle Bob

blue..... jeans


----------



## cara

jeans - wash


----------



## Uncle Bob

wash....dry


----------



## jkath

dry........parched


----------



## Uncle Bob

betcha don't get this one...

parched.....peanuts


----------



## jkath

peanuts.........cracker jacks

(and that's also your answer, UB)


----------



## Uncle Bob

cracker jacks...toy

(an NO that is not the answer)


----------



## jkath

toy.........jumprope

(really? then, I give up)


----------



## Uncle Bob

jumprope.....sidewalk

(An old Southern term for dry roasting..."parched")


----------



## SizzlininIN

sidewalk - hopscotch


----------



## Uncle Bob

hopscotch...chalk


----------



## redkitty

chalk - teachers


----------



## Uncle Bob

teachers...pet


----------



## Loprraine

pet = peeves


----------



## Uncle Bob

peeves....poltergeist


----------



## jkath

poltergeist...........scary

(go to the light, CarolAnne!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

scary......Aunt Jane

(smart you are)


----------



## jkath

Aunt Jane......Uncle Bob

(nice Gable)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob....funny man


----------



## jkath

funny man........Bill Cosby


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby.....I Spy


----------



## crewsk

I spy- with my little eye


----------



## jkath

with my little eye.........kindergarten


----------



## crewsk

kindergarten- finger paint


----------



## jkath

fingerpaint.........warhol


----------



## Uncle Bob

warhol...gallery


----------



## jkath

gallery.......museum


----------



## Uncle Bob

museum....fine art


----------



## jkath

fine art..........monet


----------



## Uncle Bob

monet...Claude


----------



## boufa06

Monet - impression


----------



## americanwit

impression - impressionist


----------



## Barb L.

Inpressionists - Mime


----------



## Uncle Bob

impressionist....Debussy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Inpressionists - Mime


 
Mime......act


----------



## mudbug

act - three


----------



## SizzlininIN

three - children


----------



## Barb L.

Children - Blessings


----------



## crewsk

blessings- grandparents


----------



## appletart

grandparents - funtimes w/grandkids


----------



## babyhuggies

fun times with grand kids----hyper kids


----------



## jkath

hyper kids........early bedtime


----------



## stargazer021

early bedtime>>>peaceful house


----------



## appletart

peaceful house - all quiet


----------



## SizzlininIN

all quiet - shhhhhh


----------



## Uncle Bob

shhhhhh........Hush y'all


----------



## appletart

hush y'all - hush little baby, don't say a word..


----------



## jkath

don't say a word..............secret


----------



## appletart

secret - deodorant


----------



## jkath

deodorant....toiletries


----------



## appletart

toiletries - necessities


----------



## jkath

necessities......shoes (and lots of them)


----------



## TATTRAT

shoes-flip flops


----------



## Shaheen

flip flops - beach


----------



## redkitty

beach - coconut

(id give about anything right now to be sitting on a beach with strong fruity cocktail in hand!)


----------



## cara

coconut - pina colada


----------



## redkitty

pina colada - fruity


----------



## cara

fruity - salad


----------



## crewsk

salad- tomatoes


----------



## redkitty

tomatos - sun dried


----------



## RMS

sun-dried- laundry


----------



## Loprraine

laundry = sheets


----------



## Snoop Puss

sheets - paper


----------



## YT2095

paper - plate


----------



## SizzlininIN

plate - silverware


----------



## redkitty

silverware - napkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

napkin....paper


----------



## redkitty

paper - envelope


----------



## Uncle Bob

envelope....letter


----------



## Loprraine

letter = stamp


----------



## Uncle Bob

stamp.........postage


----------



## boufa06

postage - charges


----------



## Uncle Bob

charges...high


----------



## redkitty

high - balloon


----------



## Uncle Bob

balloon....hot air


----------



## boufa06

hot air - rises


----------



## Uncle Bob

rises...up


----------



## Half Baked

up - down

message


----------



## boufa06

down - side


----------



## Uncle Bob

side ....ways


----------



## boufa06

ways - means


----------



## Uncle Bob

means....imagination


----------



## Aria

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> means....imagination


 
imagaination - creative


----------



## Uncle Bob

creative....minds


----------



## boufa06

minds - great


----------



## Uncle Bob

great...strong


----------



## boufa06

strong - Hercules


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hercules....hair


----------



## boufa06

hair - loss


----------



## Uncle Bob

loss....found


----------



## boufa06

found - money


----------



## redkitty

money - necessary


----------



## boufa06

necessary - essential


----------



## Uncle Bob

essential.....items


----------



## boufa06

items - luxury


----------



## redkitty

luxury - cruise


----------



## Barb L.

Cruise - Ship


----------



## appletart

ship -  clipper


----------



## redkitty

clipper - haircut


----------



## Barb L.

Haircut - Barber


----------



## appletart

Barber  - Seville


----------



## Barb L.

Seville - Spain


----------



## Uncle Bob

spain...olive


----------



## HuskY

olive - green


----------



## Half Baked

green - avocado


----------



## Uncle Bob

avacado....lemon


----------



## Half Baked

lemon - Meyer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Meyer....sweeter


----------



## SizzlininIN

sweeter - sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugar.....kiss

(In the South we say "gimme sum shuga"


----------



## Loprraine

kiss = cheeks

(We kiss everyone on both cheeks in Quebec)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cheeks...rosie...


(I'm movin to Canada...thats double shuga )


----------



## babyhuggies

rosie--blush


----------



## Uncle Bob

blush ....bashful


----------



## Loprraine

bashfull = reindeer


----------



## mudbug

reindeer - Lapland


----------



## appletart

Lapland - Finns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Finns....Nordic


----------



## mudbug

Nordic - cold


----------



## appletart

cold - chilling


----------



## sugarfiend

chilling - ice cream


----------



## babyhuggies

ice cream----sundaes


----------



## redkitty

sundaes - sprinkles


----------



## babyhuggies

sprinkels---decorating


----------



## Uncle Bob

decorating....cakes


----------



## jeanettemn

baseball     glove


----------



## Barb L.

Cakes - Birthday


----------



## Spiritboxer

birthday ~ boy


----------



## appletart

boy -- lad


----------



## Katie H

boy - George


----------



## appletart

George - curious monkey


----------



## jkath

curious monkey......my cat


----------



## appletart

my cat - in the hat


----------



## jkath

in the hat........head


----------



## appletart

head games


----------



## jkath

games.......monopoly


----------



## babyhuggies

monopoly----park place


----------



## appletart

park place - boardwalk


----------



## boufa06

boardwalk -Atlantic City


----------



## Spiritboxer

Atlantic City ~ casino


----------



## boufa06

casino - Blackjack


----------



## redkitty

blackjack - Vegas!!


----------



## boufa06

Vegas! - resort


----------



## redkitty

resort - Tahiti


----------



## jkath

Tahiti......island


----------



## crewsk

island- deserted


----------



## Barb L.

Deserted - Alone


----------



## jkath

Alone......quiet time


----------



## Barb L.

quiet time - book


----------



## jkath

book.......information


----------



## Barb L.

Information - Learn


----------



## SizzlininIN

Learn - Study


----------



## middie

Study... homework


----------



## appletart

homework - tests


----------



## Olga

tests-study with friends


----------



## Barb L.

Study with friends - fun


----------



## appletart

fun - great times


----------



## YT2095

great times - camping


----------



## Loprraine

camping = bears


----------



## Half Baked

bears - grizzly


----------



## YT2095

grizzly - nappy (diaper) rash


----------



## Loprraine

nappy (diaper) rash = cry


----------



## appletart

cry - baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

cry ....baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby baby...Surpremes


----------



## appletart

Hi Uncle Bob!

Supremes - dream girls


----------



## YT2095

dream girls - Girls Aloud )


----------



## Half Baked

Girls Aloud - teenagers


----------



## middie

teenagers... raging hormones


----------



## appletart

Hi Half Baked,

teenagers  - tweenagers


----------



## YT2095

tweenagers - huh?


----------



## appletart

'between years'..new term spreading around ,yt

huh - you talkin' to me?


----------



## YT2095

you talkin' to me? - Al pachino


----------



## appletart

al pacino - scent of a woman


----------



## YT2095

scent of a woman - Estrogen


----------



## appletart

Estrogen - hormones


----------



## YT2095

hormones - deja vous   (see post #9393)


----------



## appletart

deja vous - round and round we go, eh?


----------



## SizzlininIN

round and round we go - merry go round


----------



## appletart

merry go round - carousel


----------



## mudbug

carousel - Hollies


----------



## appletart

Hollies - Long Cool Woman in a Red Dress


----------



## mudbug

appletart, that long cool woman had it all

I have aspirations.


----------



## Loprraine

mudbug said:
			
		

> appletart, that long cool woman had it all
> 
> I have aspirations.


 
What am I responding to??  I'm going for aspirations!! 

aspirations = hopes


----------



## Katie H

hopes - dreams


----------



## redkitty

dreams - fleetwood mac


----------



## mudbug

fleetwood mac - just tell me that you love me


----------



## Olga

lemon-when life gives you lemons,make lemonade


----------



## appletart

lemonade - gatorade


----------



## Barb L.

gatorade - energize


----------



## Uncle Bob

energiz(er)...bunny


----------



## Katie H

bunny - Pink Panther


----------



## appletart

Pink Panther -  Mancini


----------



## Olga

Mancini-Moon River


----------



## appletart

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Snoop Puss

Andy Williams - crooner


----------



## Barb L.

Crooner - Dean Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dean Martin....Everybody loves somebody


----------



## Half Baked

Everybody loves somebody - somewhere


----------



## Uncle Bob

somewhere...sometime


----------



## Loprraine

sometime = someplace


----------



## crewsk

someplace- lost


----------



## middie

Lost... scared


----------



## jkath

scared........loud heartbeat


----------



## crewsk

loud heartbeat- panic


----------



## SizzlininIN

panic - freak out


----------



## appletart

freak out - go bizzerk


----------



## Barb L.

Go Bizzerk - white coats


----------



## appletart

white coats - looney bin


----------



## crewsk

looney bin- padded room


----------



## Barb L.

Padded room - Safety


----------



## redkitty

safety - zone


----------



## Uncle Bob

zone....parking


----------



## redkitty

parking - garage


----------



## crewsk

garage- grease


----------



## Uncle Bob

grease....Crisco


----------



## crewsk

Crisco- fried chicken


----------



## jkath

fried chicken...........picnic


----------



## appletart

picnic - ants


----------



## Uncle Bob

ants....bite


----------



## appletart

bite - the bullet


----------



## crewsk

the bullet- shoot


----------



## appletart

shoot - pow


----------



## crewsk

pow- wow

UGH! I hate short messages!!


----------



## appletart

wow - wowsa


----------



## Uncle Bob

pow wow....chat


----------



## appletart

chat - chatter


----------



## Uncle Bob

wow wowsa....baby talk???


----------



## Uncle Bob

chat...talk


----------



## appletart

baby talk - babbling


----------



## Uncle Bob

Y'all to fast...Ha Ha!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

babbling .brook


----------



## crewsk

brook- stream


----------



## appletart

nervous - jittery


----------



## stargazer021

jittery- long tailed cat


----------



## appletart

long tailed cat - puma


----------



## crewsk

puma- growl


----------



## appletart

growl - fearsome


----------



## Half Baked

fearsome - fierce model


----------



## appletart

fierce model - tyra banks


----------



## SizzlininIN

tyra banks - runway


----------



## Half Baked

runway - designer clothes


----------



## appletart

designer clothes - for everyone


----------



## Uncle Bob

for everyone...all y'all


----------



## Katie H

all y'all - y'all come back again, y'heah (y'hear, for you northerners)


----------



## SizzlininIN

y'all come back again, y'heah - south


----------



## appletart

south - of the border


----------



## boufa06

of the border - dispute


----------



## Snoop Puss

dispute - conflict


----------



## boufa06

conflict - interest


----------



## YT2095

interest - Bank


----------



## boufa06

bank - deposit


----------



## Loprraine

deposit = paycheque


----------



## boufa06

paycheque - salary


----------



## Spiritboxer

salary ~ big fun!


----------



## Uncle Bob

big fun....spending


----------



## Spiritboxer

spending ~ unending!


----------



## Barb L.

Unending - Soap Opera


----------



## appletart

Soap Opera -Divas


----------



## Barb L.

Divas - Classic Women


----------



## Half Baked

Classic Women - Mona Lisa


----------



## appletart

Mona Lisa - smile


----------



## boufa06

smile - enchanting


----------



## appletart

enchaning - princess


----------



## boufa06

Princess - royal


----------



## YT2095

royal - rumble


----------



## Barb L.

Rumble - Discord


----------



## appletart

Discord - discontent


----------



## boufa06

discontent - person


----------



## appletart

person - I, me, myself


----------



## boufa06

I, me, myself - lone ranger


----------



## Barb L.

Lone Ranger - Tonto !


----------



## boufa06

Tonto - sidekick


----------



## appletart

sidekick - companion


----------



## boufa06

companion - dog


----------



## appletart

dog - our English Springer Spaniel


----------



## boufa06

English Springer Spaniel - club


----------



## appletart

club - Mickey Mouse club


----------



## boufa06

Mickey Mouse Club - Walt Disney


----------



## appletart

Walt Disney - Annette


----------



## boufa06

Annette - actress


----------



## appletart

actress - actor


----------



## Barb L.

Actor - Stage


----------



## YT2095

Stage - concert


----------



## appletart

concert - performance


----------



## Barb L.

Performance - Ego


----------



## YT2095

Ego - Freud


----------



## Barb L.

Freud - personal theory


----------



## appletart

personal theory - IMHO


----------



## YT2095

IMHO - DC Rockz!


----------



## Barb L.

DC Rockz - Home


----------



## appletart

Home - hearth


----------



## Barb L.

Hearth - Warmth


----------



## mudbug

warmth - smile


----------



## appletart

smile - Mona Lisa


----------



## JazzieLadie1

baseball...........player


----------



## Barb L.

Mona Lisa - Sad


----------



## appletart

sad - tears


----------



## Loprraine

tears = joy


----------



## pdswife

Joy -  happiness


----------



## Uncle Bob

happiness....laughter


----------



## appletart

laughter - best medicine


----------



## TATTRAT

Best Medicine=no sugar needed


----------



## JazzieLadie1

no sugar added.............naturally sweet


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

naturally sweet ~ me!


----------



## JazzieLadie1

me.........person


----------



## appletart

person - Id


----------



## JazzieLadie1

Id.........number


----------



## appletart

number - one


----------



## boufa06

one - to go


----------



## appletart

to go - stop (boufa, I sent you a pm)


----------



## boufa06

stop - bus 

(Yes, duly received.  Thanks!)


----------



## csalt

bus timetable


----------



## appletart

timetable - schedule


----------



## boufa06

schedule - events


----------



## redkitty

events - PARTY!


----------



## RMS

Party!- Hangover


----------



## redkitty

hangover - painful


----------



## SizzlininIN

painful - injury


----------



## Barb L.

Injury - Boo Boo


----------



## redkitty

boo boo - yogi!


----------



## Barb L.

Yogi - Bear


----------



## appletart

Bear - Yogi Berra


----------



## Spiritboxer

Yogi Berra ~ AFLAC


----------



## SizzlininIN

AFLAC - Duck (that is a duck right?....LOL or maybe a Goose?.... or maybe I really didn't pay that much attention....LOL)


----------



## Barb L.

Duck - Donald


----------



## appletart

Donald - Trump


----------



## Barb L.

Trump - Euchre


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eucher...jack


----------



## jkath

jack......sparrow


----------



## YT2095

sparrow - Hawk


----------



## redkitty

sparrow - worm!


----------



## csalt

........Hawk.. eye....


----------



## redkitty

eye - blue


----------



## SizzlininIN

blue - sky


----------



## Uncle Bob

sky...birds


----------



## mudbug

birds - Hitchcock


----------



## Spiritboxer

Hitchcock ~ ticktock


----------



## Loprraine

ticktock = time's up


----------



## pdswife

Time's up - test


----------



## mudbug

test - angst


----------



## appletart

angst - frustration


----------



## Uncle Bob

frustration....waiting on spring


----------



## appletart

spring - has sprung


----------



## Uncle Bob

has sprung...almost


----------



## appletart

almost - almost Paradise


----------



## Barb L.

All most paradise - Not


----------



## redkitty

not - listening!!


----------



## YT2095

listening!! - carefuly


----------



## cara

carefuly - driving


----------



## Barb L.

Driving - Golf


----------



## redkitty

golf - boring


----------



## Snoop Puss

boring - telly


----------



## Barb L.

Telly - Enjoy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Enjoy...love


----------



## cara

enjoy - being together with friends


----------



## YT2095

being together with friends - Party


----------



## Barb L.

Party - Birthday


----------



## YT2095

Birthday - candles


----------



## Barb L.

Candles - romantic


----------



## YT2095

romantic - Gushy


----------



## boufa06

gushy - mushy


----------



## SizzlininIN

mushy - slushy


----------



## Barb L.

Slushy - Snow


----------



## YT2095

Snow - Good Omen


----------



## Barb L.

Good Omen - Signs


----------



## YT2095

Signs - Warning


----------



## Barb L.

Warning - Horns


----------



## Half Baked

horns - bull


----------



## Katalyst

bull - market


----------



## Barb L.

Market - Farmers


----------



## Katalyst

farmers - cheese


----------



## Barb L.

Cheese - Burger


----------



## YT2095

Burger - relish


----------



## Barb L.

Relish - Sweet


----------



## YT2095

Sweet - Tomatillo


----------



## Katalyst

tomatillo - salsa


----------



## YT2095

salsa - artichoke


----------



## SizzlininIN

artichoke - lemon


----------



## Loprraine

lemon = pucker


----------



## Uncle Bob

pucker...lips

(was the dressing up to your standards?)


----------



## YT2095

lips - smoochies


----------



## Katalyst

smoochies - kisses


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kisses....Chocolate......Yes!!


----------



## RMS

Chocolate- Valentines


----------



## Half Baked

Valentines - Hallmark!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

hallmark...cards


----------



## jkath

cards........hold 'em


----------



## Katalyst

hold 'em - high


----------



## cara

high - sky


----------



## jkath

sky.......clouds


----------



## Uncle Bob

clouds....dark


----------



## JazzieLadie1

Clouds....rain


----------



## jkath

rain...........rainbow


----------



## YT2095

rainbow - pot of Gold


----------



## jkath

pot of gold.....leprechaun


----------



## YT2095

leprechaun -Scary


----------



## jkath

LOL YT

Scary.........messy house


----------



## YT2095

messy house - Lived In


----------



## jkath

lived in...........Santa Barbara


----------



## YT2095

Santa Barbara - Soap opera


----------



## jkath

Soap Opera.........mindless blither


----------



## YT2095

mindless blither - politicians


----------



## Loprraine

politicians = commercials


----------



## YT2095

commercials - greed


----------



## Katalyst

greed - pigs


----------



## boufa06

pigs - can fly


----------



## Barb L.

Pigs - Three little ones


----------



## YT2095

Three little ones - triplets


----------



## Cathysue

Mr. Clean - bald


----------



## csalt

bald/  bald tyre


----------



## Barb L.

Triplets - work


----------



## philly29

work - constipation


----------



## Loprraine

constipation = sit


----------



## Barb L.

Sit - Read


----------



## cara

read - book


----------



## Barb L.

Book - Learn


----------



## csalt

book- book worm


----------



## Uncle Bob

learn...bookworm...Studious


----------



## Barb L.

Studious - learner


----------



## Uncle Bob

learner...teacher


----------



## boufa06

teacher - school


----------



## cara

school - youth


----------



## redkitty

youth - trouble


----------



## Snoop Puss

trouble - toil


----------



## Spiritboxer

toil ~ boil


----------



## cara

boil - water


----------



## redkitty

water - plants


----------



## SizzlininIN

plants - flowers


----------



## Uncle Bob

flowers....roses


----------



## redkitty

your up early UncleB!

roses - daffodils


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morning...Miss Kitty
early bird gets the worm...

daffodils...yellow


----------



## Spiritboxer

yellow ~ mellow


----------



## Uncle Bob

mellow...chilled


----------



## cara

chilled - summer


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer...warm


----------



## cara

warm - tea


----------



## redkitty

tea - English


----------



## jkath

English..........proper


----------



## pdswife

proper - Right


----------



## YT2095

Right - Correct


----------



## pdswife

Correct - wrong


----------



## corazon

wrong - choice

(hi pds, how's everything?)


----------



## redkitty

choice - freedom


----------



## YT2095

freedom - Garden


----------



## Barb L.

Freedom - Peace


----------



## SizzlininIN

peace - tranquil


----------



## Barb L.

Tranquil - Still water


----------



## Spiritboxer

still water ~ runs deep


----------



## Uncle Bob

runs deep...silent


----------



## middie

Silent... Night


----------



## Uncle Bob

night.....sleepy


----------



## Barb L.

Sleepy - Dwarf


----------



## americanwit

dwarf - Brothers Grimm


----------



## RMS

Brother's Grimm- Fairy Tales


----------



## jkath

Fairy Tales.......Goldilocks


----------



## Barb L.

Goldilocks - Snowwhite


----------



## bandonjan

snowwhite...grumpy


----------



## americanwit

grumpy - my dad


----------



## Barb L.

My Dad - Great Guy


----------



## jkath

Great Guy........well-liked


----------



## americanwit

well liked - babies


----------



## jkath

babies.........cherubic


----------



## Katie H

cherubic - amore


----------



## cara

amore - Italia


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italia.....food (yum)


----------



## cara

food - lunch


----------



## Uncle Bob

lunch ....dinner


----------



## Barb L.

Dinner - Supper


----------



## Uncle Bob

supper...midnight snack


----------



## Barb L.

Midnight snack - doughnut


----------



## redkitty

doughnut - jelly


----------



## Katalyst

jelly - jar


----------



## Barb L.

Jar - Olives


----------



## redkitty

olives - feta


----------



## Uncle Bob

feta....agave


----------



## Barb L.

Agave - Honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Honey....sweet

(Boy I got the games mixed up last time..I shoulda said Feta..Cheese)


----------



## cara

sweet - sugar 

Bob, I know this, too.. happens now and then.. ;o)


----------



## RMS

sugar-cane


----------



## jkath

cane............walker


----------



## Uncle Bob

walker...talker


----------



## corazon

talker - 5 year old


----------



## jkath

5-year-old......kindergarten


----------



## Barb L.

Kindergarden - Learn


----------



## Uncle Bob

learn...life


----------



## cara

life - hard


----------



## pdswife

hard - candy


----------



## Barb L.

Candy - bar


----------



## cara

candy - fun fair


----------



## Half Baked

fun fair - state fair


----------



## Barb L.

State Fair - Junk food


----------



## cara

junk food - not healthy


----------



## HuskY

not healthy - McDonalds


----------



## Barb L.

McDonald's - biggy fries


----------



## jkath

biggy fries.........biggy belly!


----------



## Uncle Bob

biggy fries.....ketchup


----------



## Uncle Bob

jkath said:
			
		

> biggy fries.........biggy belly!


 
biggy belly.....biggy bottom


----------



## Barb L.

Biggy Bottom - Biggy Pants


----------



## pdswife

biggy pants - what I need!


----------



## Uncle Bob

what I need....a crystal ball


----------



## redkitty

crystal ball - gypsy


----------



## Barb L.

Crystal Ball -  Fortune


----------



## RMS

Fortune- Fame


----------



## Barb L.

Fame - Money


----------



## pdswife

money - spend!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

money...evil


----------



## Spiritboxer

evil ~ Knieval


----------



## Barb L.

Knieval - Jumper


----------



## YT2095

Jumper - Parachute


----------



## Barb L.

Parachute - Fall


----------



## YT2095

Fall - guy


----------



## redkitty

guy......gal


----------



## Barb L.

Gal - Baby


----------



## cara

Baby - no sleep


----------



## Barb L.

No sleep - Awake


----------



## cara

awake - morning


----------



## Barb L.

Morning - Breakfast


----------



## boufa06

breakfast - meal


----------



## Uncle Bob

meal....full tummy


----------



## crewsk

full tummy- nap time


----------



## Barb L.

Nap Time - Peaceful


----------



## YT2095

Peaceful - springtime in the Garden


----------



## Barb L.

Spring time in the garden - Heavenly


----------



## YT2095

Heavenly - the Cool bit on the underside of your Pillow


----------



## Barb L.

The cool bit on the underside of your pillow - refreshing !


----------



## redkitty

refreshing - mint


----------



## Barb L.

Mint - Spearmint


----------



## YT2095

Spearmint - gum


----------



## Renee Attili

gum- sticky


----------



## YT2095

sticky - situation


----------



## Barb L.

Situation - Comedy


----------



## jkath

comedy...........laughter


----------



## Barb L.

Laughter - Healthy


----------



## jkath

healthy.......exercise


----------



## Barb L.

Exercise - Work


----------



## YT2095

Work - Fun  (for me anyway)


----------



## Loprraine

Fun = cooking!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Cooking - Grilling


----------



## Loprraine

grilling = steaks!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Steaks - Burgers


----------



## Spiritboxer

burgers ~ hot dogs


----------



## redkitty

hot dogs - unhealthy


----------



## cara

unhealthy - candies


----------



## redkitty

candies - sweet


----------



## Barb L.

Sweet - Pies


----------



## redkitty

PIES!!! - party!


----------



## Uncle Bob

pies...pecan


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> PIES!!! - party!


 
party....people

(sorry Miss Kitty...I am not awake)


----------



## Barb L.

People - Friends


----------



## redkitty

friends - lifelong


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifelong....forever


----------



## YT2095

forever - and a day


----------



## Barb L.

And a day ... in the life


----------



## YT2095

in the life - of a Tadpole


----------



## Barb L.

of a Tadpole - tiny but cute


----------



## YT2095

tiny but cute - gerbils


----------



## Barb L.

Gerbils - Mice


----------



## YT2095

Mice - sugar


----------



## boufa06

sugar - cane


----------



## YT2095

cane - headmaster


----------



## jkath

headmaster............strict


----------



## YT2095

strict - rules


----------



## Barb L.

Rules - Needed


----------



## jkath

needed............necessary


----------



## YT2095

necessary - evil


----------



## jkath

evil............harmful


----------



## Barb L.

Harmful - Scary


----------



## jkath

scary..........horror movie


----------



## YT2095

horror movie - Elvira  (Pwoar! I wouldn`t chuck her out of bed) )


----------



## Barb L.

Elvira - Funny


----------



## YT2095

Funny - bone


----------



## Barb L.

Bone - Dog


----------



## RMS

Dog- Tired


----------



## YT2095

Tired - *sigh*


----------



## kimbaby

sigh-moan..............


----------



## csalt

moan.....wind


----------



## Barb L.

Wind - Cold


----------



## Spiritboxer

cold ~ gold


----------



## redkitty

gold - titanium


----------



## Barb L.

Titaniun - Silver


----------



## RMS

Silver- Lining


----------



## Barb L.

Lining - Warmth


----------



## SizzlininIN

warmth - sunshine


----------



## redkitty

sunshine - California!


----------



## jkath

California.......Avocado


----------



## Barb L.

Avocado - Lemon


----------



## jkath

Lemon.......meringue


----------



## csalt

meringue   base


----------



## jkath

base........ball


----------



## csalt

ball bearing


----------



## jkath

bearing.........children


----------



## csalt

children   friendly


----------



## crewsk

friendly- kind


----------



## Uncle Bob

kind .... gentle


----------



## Barb L.

Gentle - Lamb


----------



## crewsk

lamb- wool


----------



## Barb L.

Wool - Warm


----------



## jkath

warm........blanket


----------



## RMS

blanket- of snow


----------



## Half Baked

snow - mountains


----------



## mraa

mountains ... Rocky


----------



## Uncle Bob

rocky........ road


----------



## Barb L.

Road - Travel


----------



## SizzlininIN

travel - atlas


----------



## Katie H

atlas - pasta machine (Well, this IS a cooking forum.)


----------



## suttisak

pasta machine ~ taste


----------



## Spiritboxer

taste ~ style


----------



## pdswife

style - groove


----------



## csalt

groove---wood


----------



## Spiritboxer

wood ~ good


----------



## csalt

good--heart


----------



## redkitty

heart - muscle


----------



## boufa06

muscle - rippling


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

rippling - water


----------



## redkitty

water - jetski


----------



## Snoop Puss

jetski - motorbike


----------



## Barb L.

Jetski - Summer


----------



## csalt

summer-honeysuckle


----------



## Barb L.

Honeysuckle - Beautiful scent


----------



## Uncle Bob

beautiful scent....Magnolias


----------



## RMS

Magnolia's- The South


----------



## Uncle Bob

The South...My Home!


----------



## redkitty

My home! - safe


----------



## Barb L.

safe - relaxing


----------



## Uncle Bob

relaxing...secure


----------



## Barb L.

Secure - peaceful


----------



## Spiritboxer

peaceful ~ serenity


----------



## Uncle Bob

serenity....calm

(ya'll are making me sleepy Ha!)


----------



## Barb L.

Serenity - Forest


----------



## csalt

Forest/  Bird Calls


----------



## cara

Bird Calls - summer


----------



## Spiritboxer

summer ~ cold beer!


----------



## cara

cold beer - Paulaner


----------



## SizzlininIN

Paulaner - German


----------



## mudbug

German - precise


----------



## Barb L.

German - Sourkraut


----------



## csalt

precise/finnicky


----------



## Barb L.

Finnicky - Picky


----------



## crewsk

picky- fussy


----------



## jkath

fussy.......toddler


----------



## Uncle Bob

toddler....Winnie The Pooh.

don't ask me...it's just what I thought Ha!


----------



## jkath

Winnie the Pooh.......Christopher

(I've got the song in my head now)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christopher.....Robin


----------



## mraa

Robin ~ sister (mine!)


----------



## Barb L.

Sister - Brother


----------



## jkath

Brother......buddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buddy......Holly


----------



## Katie H

Holly - Jolly Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jolly Christmas..Santa


----------



## jkath

Santa.....clause


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

clause ~ contract


----------



## Uncle Bob

contract....lawyer


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

lawyer ~ cases


----------



## Uncle Bob

cases.....(of) bourbon


----------



## bandonjan

bourbon.....neat please!


----------



## Spiritboxer

neat please ~ clean up


----------



## csalt

clean up/ the garden


----------



## Barb L.

The Garden -  Plant


----------



## SizzlininIN

plant - flower


----------



## boufa06

flower - pot


----------



## Barb L.

Pot - Chili


----------



## YT2095

Chili - Greenhouse


----------



## boufa06

greenhouse - effect


----------



## YT2095

effect - special


----------



## Barb L.

Special - Friends


----------



## YT2095

Friends - Gold


----------



## Barb L.

Gold - Riches


----------



## Uncle Bob

riches....friends/family


----------



## jkath

friends/family.........special


----------



## YT2095

special - effects 


deja Vous....


----------



## jkath

effects........fireworks

(next time I oughta look up)


----------



## Barb L.

Fireworks - Loud


----------



## jkath

loud.......construction site


----------



## Uncle Bob

construction site...noise (this is not good)


----------



## pdswife

noise = ear plugs


----------



## Barb L.

Ear Plugs - Huh ?


----------



## YT2095

Huh ? - Spaghetti?


----------



## pdswife

spaghetti - meatballs


----------



## YT2095

meatballs - Army


----------



## americanwit

Army - Navy


----------



## RMS

Navy- Air force


----------



## Loprraine

air force = flying


----------



## mudbug

flying - air pressure


----------



## redkitty

air pressure - tires


----------



## Uncle Bob

tires....flats


----------



## Barb L.

Flats - High Heels


----------



## Katie H

high heels - sneakers


----------



## Uncle Bob

sneakers....smelly


----------



## Barb L.

Smelly - Limburger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Limburger..odorus


----------



## Spiritboxer

odorus ~ pepe le pew


----------



## middie

Pepe Le Pew... Skunk


----------



## Katie H

skunk - low down dirty rotten scoundrel


----------



## middie

low down dirty rotten scoundrel... my ex b/f


----------



## mad_evo99

ex b/f - ex con


----------



## pdswife

ex- con   -  jail bird


----------



## Spiritboxer

jail bird ~ zebra


----------



## Barb L.

Zebra - Zoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zoo....Monkeys


----------



## cara

monkeys - banana


----------



## jkath

banana.........split


----------



## Uncle Bob

split.....butterfly (shrimp etc.)


----------



## jkath

butterfly.......monarch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Monarch...beautiful


----------



## jkath

beautiful.........snow

(there's a monarch migration up near my parents' house each year - clouds of them!)


----------



## Barb L.

Snow - Flakes


----------



## cara

Flakes - corn


----------



## SizzlininIN

corn - indiana


----------



## cara

indiana - somewhere in the middle...


----------



## boufa06

somewhere in the middle - in between


----------



## pdswife

in between - snack


----------



## Barb L.

Snack - Popcorn


----------



## boufa06

popcorn - movies


----------



## HuskY

Movies - Hollywood


----------



## redkitty

hollywood - fake


----------



## boufa06

fake - money


----------



## Barb L.

Money - pocket change


----------



## Uncle Bob

pocket change....not much


----------



## jkath

not much...small


----------



## csalt

small/ children


----------



## Renee Attili

children - under foot


----------



## Barb L.

Under Foot - Dog


----------



## mudbug

dog - lap rug


----------



## Barb L.

Lap rug - my throw


----------



## jkath

my throw.......my Grandma  (she always crocheted the best ones!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

my grandma....biscuits (she made the best..and I miss her)


----------



## jkath

biscuits...........sausage gravy


----------



## Uncle Bob

sausage gravy.... Hot Coffee & Chicory

first there was turtles..now biscuits and gavy will it ever stop? Ha!)


----------



## jkath

Hot Coffee & Chicory......shortbread cookies

(nope - I'm hungry)


----------



## Uncle Bob

short bread cookies.....cold milk

(I give up!!!)


----------



## jkath

cold milk..........blackberry cobbler

(sorry! it just goes!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

blackberry cobbler....vanilla icecream

(you have my full attention now)


----------



## jkath

vanilla ice cream........warm brownie


----------



## Barb L.

Warm brownie - The Best


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm brownie.....with pecans


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Warm brownie - The Best


 
The best warm brownie with pecans 

(Barb L. you are to quick sometimes )


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The best warm brownie with pecans
> 
> (Barb L. you are to quick sometimes )


 LOl, Love warm Brownies UB!


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm brownies....the best  (Miss Barb L.'s post)


(continue.......


----------



## Katie H

the best - everyone here at DC


----------



## jkath

everyone here at DC...........community of friends


----------



## mraa

jkath said:
			
		

> everyone here at DC...........community of friends



community of friends ~ melting pot of recipes


----------



## jkath

melting pot of recipes........better than a cookbook


----------



## Katie H

better than a cookbook - tried and true


----------



## jkath

tried and true........kitchenelf  (she's the first person I remember using the TNT around here when I was a newbie)


----------



## middie

Kitchenelf... takes no crap from anyone.


----------



## RMS

takes no crap from anyone- steadfast


----------



## Barb L.

Steatfast - Determined


----------



## Spiritboxer

determined ~ disciplined


----------



## Barb L.

Disciplined - Strict


----------



## redkitty

strict - parents


----------



## Uncle Bob

parents...hard job


----------



## Barb L.

Hard job - Worth it !


----------



## Renee Attili

Worth It - Bargain


----------



## Half Baked

bargain - basement


----------



## RMS

basement- monsters


----------



## Renee Attili

Monsters - Oscar the Grouch


----------



## jkath

Oscar the Grouch........Mr Snuffleupagus


----------



## Half Baked

Mr Snuffleupagus - elephanty


----------



## jkath

elephanty.............Horton hears a Who


----------



## SizzlininIN

Horton hears a who    -   Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## mraa

Green Eggs and Ham ~ Hot Ham'n Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Renee Attili

Hot Ham and cheese sandwich - Mustard


----------



## Barb L.

Mustard - Djon


----------



## jkath

Dijon........Grey Poupon


----------



## crewsk

Grey Poupon- stupid commercials


----------



## jkath

stupid commercials...........too many


----------



## Renee Attili

too many - tears


----------



## jkath

tears.......for fears


----------



## Uncle Bob

for fears...of ghosts


----------



## redkitty

of ghosts...boogieman!


----------



## mudbug

bogeyman - boogaloo


----------



## Renee Attili

boogaloo - music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music...cajun


----------



## mudbug

yeah, Uncle Bob! 

cajun - unparalleled


----------



## shannon in KS

unparalleled..... spell check


----------



## mraa

spell check ~ dictionary


----------



## crewsk

dictonary- Encarta


----------



## Uncle Bob

Encarta...online


----------



## Barb L.

Online  - Tightrope


----------



## mraa

tight rope ~ crazy people


----------



## jkath

crazy people.....in laws


----------



## Barb L.

lol Crazy people -Legend


----------



## mraa

legend ~ sundance kid


----------



## Barb L.

Sundance kid - Roy Rogers


----------



## RMS

Roy Rodgers- Hamburger Joint


----------



## Barb L.

Hamburger Joint - Fries


----------



## jkath

fries..........ketchup


----------



## Barb L.

Ketcup - Onion Rings


----------



## jkath

Onion Rings.........Bloomin' Onion


----------



## Barb L.

Bloomin' Onion - Yummy


----------



## redkitty

yummy - chocolate cream PIE!


----------



## Barb L.

Chocolate cream Pie - Pecan pie


----------



## mraa

Pecan Pie ~ Peach Cobbler


----------



## Barb L.

Peach Cobbler - Rutabaga


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

rutabaga ~ vegetable


----------



## Uncle Bob

vegetable...artichoke


----------



## Katie H

artichoke - heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

heart....valentine


----------



## Katie H

valentine - be mine


----------



## Spiritboxer

be mine ~ see mine


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

see mine ~ show off


----------



## Barb L.

Show off - Clown


----------



## mraa

clown ~ wild hair


----------



## redkitty

wild hair - lion


----------



## Barb L.

Lion -  Tiger


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tiger ~ Tigger


----------



## redkitty

Tigger - BOUNCE!!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

bounce ~ trampoline


----------



## Uncle Bob

trampoline....flip


----------



## jkath

flip........pancakes


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

pancakes ~ strawberries


----------



## YT2095

strawberries - Fields


----------



## redkitty

fields - daffodils


----------



## YT2095

daffodils - Sping time *WOOT!

*


----------



## redkitty

spring time WOOT! - sunshine!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunshine...sunscreen


----------



## Snoop Puss

sunscreen - jalousie


----------



## Uncle Bob

jalousie...almond


----------



## Snoop Puss

almond - bitter


----------



## Uncle Bob

bitter.....sweet


----------



## chasinmichigan

sweet - reese cups


----------



## americanwit

reese cups - peanut butter


----------



## Barb L.

Peanut utter - Jelly


----------



## pdswife

Jelly =  strawberry


----------



## middie

Strawberry... shortcake


----------



## mraa

shortcake ~ whipped cream


----------



## middie

whipped cream... pie


----------



## SizzlininIN

pie - apple


----------



## middie

apple... crisp


----------



## Shaheen

crisp - crackers


----------



## Spiritboxer

crackers ~ trackers


----------



## Barb L.

Trackers - Shoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes...socks


----------



## middie

Socks... cotton


----------



## RMS

cotton- Q-Tips


----------



## middie

Q-Tips... great for scratching inside of your ear


----------



## YT2095

great for scratching inside of your ear - lawn darts


----------



## SizzlininIN

lawn darts - illegal        (not to mention OUCH!  )


----------



## jkath

illegal........bad guy


----------



## YT2095

bad guy - YT2095 (mostly)


----------



## jkath

YT2095......liquid smoke


----------



## SizzlininIN

liquid smoke - diarrhea (sorry but its the first thing that came to mind  )


----------



## YT2095

diarrhea (sorry but its the first thing that came to mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) - eating upside down


----------



## RMS

eating upside down- astronauts


----------



## YT2095

astronauts - Oxygen


----------



## mraa

oxygen ~ necessary


----------



## Olga

necessary♥♥♥ absolutely


----------



## Uncle Bob

absolutely..beautiful


----------



## redkitty

beautiful - sunrise


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunrise....sunset


----------



## boufa06

sunset - scene


----------



## redkitty

scene - movie


----------



## boufa06

movie - stars


----------



## Barb L.

Stars - Moon


----------



## crewsk

moon- night


----------



## SizzlininIN

night = dreams


----------



## Uncle Bob

dreams....fantasies


----------



## goboenomo

fantasies >>> faeries


----------



## RMS

faeries- Goblins


----------



## SizzlininIN

goblins - ghosts


----------



## pdswife

ghosts - BOO!


----------



## Barb L.

Boo! - Hoo!


----------



## goboenomo

hoo! >>> english?


----------



## SizzlininIN

english? - language


----------



## Barb L.

Language - Speak


----------



## mraa

Speak ~ Scream


----------



## Barb L.

Scream - Yell


----------



## redkitty

yell - noise


----------



## Uncle Bob

noise....y'all hush now!


----------



## appletart

y'all hush now! - quiet


----------



## Barb L.

Quiet - Peaceful


----------



## appletart

peaceful - serenity


----------



## Katie H

serenity - long leisurely bath


----------



## crewsk

long leisurely bath- relaxing


----------



## RMS

relaxing- By the ocean


----------



## Barb L.

By the sea - Calmness


----------



## SizzlininIN

calmness - meditation


----------



## Uncle Bob

meditation...deep thought


----------



## RMS

deep thought- concentration


----------



## Barb L.

Deep Thought - Pondering


----------



## Uncle Bob

concentration/pondering....deep subject


----------



## Barb L.

Deep Subject - Hole-


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hole...don't fall in


----------



## appletart

don't fall -in love with a dreamer


----------



## Uncle Bob

in love with a dreamer....dreams


----------



## RMS

dreams- nightmares


----------



## redkitty

nightmares - stressful


----------



## Barb L.

Stressful - Nerves


----------



## YT2095

Nerves - steel hardwired


----------



## Barb L.

Steel Hardwired - Lucky


----------



## redkitty

lucky - in love


----------



## Barb L.

In Love - Heartbreak


----------



## crewsk

heartbreak- cry


----------



## Barb L.

Cry - Healthy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Healthy...Laughter!!!!


----------



## Renee Attili

Laughter- great friends


----------



## mudbug

friends - hanging out


----------



## Barb L.

Hanging out - Laughter


----------



## pdswife

laughter - jokes


----------



## crewsk

jokes- funny


----------



## pdswife

Funny - little puppies


----------



## mudbug

puppies - full bellies


----------



## Uncle Bob

full bellies....little pigs


----------



## mudbug

little pigs - toes


----------



## Uncle Bob

toes...garlic


----------



## crewsk

garlic- vampire


----------



## Uncle Bob

vampire....bite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Bite - Mosquito


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mosquito...itch


(mosquito =="skeeters" )


----------



## crewsk

itch- scratch


----------



## Uncle Bob

scratch....easily


----------



## boufa06

easily - distracted


----------



## Barb L.

Distracted - ADD


----------



## RMS

ADD- Ritalin


----------



## Barb L.

Ritalin - Focus


----------



## mraa

Focus ~ Group


----------



## Barb L.

Group - Party


----------



## redkitty

party - new years eve


----------



## Uncle Bob

new years eve.....midnight


----------



## Barb L.

Midnight - Sleeping !


----------



## nucleus

Sleeping-beauty


----------



## Barb L.

Beauty - Comes from within !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Comes from within...honesty!!


----------



## redkitty

honesty - empathy


----------



## Half Baked

empathy - pain


----------



## middie

Pain... broken arm


----------



## mudbug

broken arm - sling


----------



## middie

Slings... annoying


----------



## Renee Attili

Annoying - Crying Babies


----------



## Spiritboxer

crying babies ~ AKG k81dj headphones


----------



## Uncle Bob

headphones...music


----------



## VeraBlue

music - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance...cajun


----------



## Barb L.

Cajun - Spicy


----------



## Uncle Bob

spicy....crawfish


----------



## Barb L.

Crawfish - Yum


----------



## Uncle Bob

yum...bourbon


----------



## mraa

Bourbon ~ bread pudding


----------



## SizzlininIN

bread pudding - raisins


----------



## VeraBlue

raisins - humiliated grapes


----------



## middie

grapes... jelly


----------



## Uncle Bob

jelly...peanut butter


----------



## Barb L.

Peanut butter - Cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookies.....Oreos


----------



## redkitty

Oreos - Nutter Butters


----------



## Barb L.

Nutter Butters - Dunkers


----------



## Uncle Bob

dunkers...donuts


----------



## redkitty

donuts - maple


----------



## Barb L.

Maple - Glazed


----------



## SizzlininIN

glazed - ham


----------



## Barb L.

Ham - Yams


----------



## redkitty

yams - yummy!


----------



## mraa

Yummy! ~ Cheesecake


----------



## Barb L.

Cheesecake - Strawberry


----------



## jkath

Strawberry...........summertime


----------



## Barb L.

Summertime - Sweet Corn


----------



## boufa06

summertime - swimming


----------



## redkitty

swimming - goggles


----------



## RMS

goggles- welding


----------



## middie

Welding... automotive repair


----------



## jkath

automotive repair............pricey


----------



## middie

Pricey... life


----------



## csalt

Life/ life begins at  ?!!!!  any age you care to name


----------



## Barb L.

Any age you care to name - second life, Retirement


----------



## jkath

retirement.........vacations


----------



## Loprraine

vacations = Virginia


----------



## Spiritboxer

virginia ~ commonwealth


----------



## Cathysue

commonwealth - puritanic


----------



## RMS

puritanic- prudish


----------



## crewsk

prudish- inhibited


----------



## YT2095

inhibited - lacking Beer


----------



## Loprraine

lacking beer = dry


----------



## redkitty

dry - flowers


----------



## mraa

flowers ~ fragrant


----------



## redkitty

fragrant - lavender


----------



## Uncle Bob

lavender...blue


----------



## Barb L.

Blue - Bird


----------



## Uncle Bob

bird....house


----------



## redkitty

house - secure (hopefully!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

secure...safe (Uncle Bob come guard)


----------



## redkitty

safe - uncle bobs house!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob's house...In the country


----------



## Barb L.

In the country - Frying Catfish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fryin Catfish...Peanut oil


----------



## Barb L.

Peanut oil - Fryers best


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

fryers best ~ french fries


----------



## Cathysue

lavender - herbal


----------



## Cathysue

* OOOOPS*-*see-DAISY!! SO SORRY....*


----------



## Cathysue

*french Fries - Chips*


----------



## Spiritboxer

chips ~ ahoy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ahoy - mate

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Spiritboxer

mate ~ fate


----------



## Barb L.

Fate - Faith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith........Hope


----------



## RMS

hope- charity


----------



## redkitty

charity - shop


----------



## Uncle Bob

shop....hop


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

hop ~ one foot


----------



## VeraBlue

one foot - 12 inches


----------



## Uncle Bob

12 inches...A lot of Bourbon!!!


----------



## csalt

Bourbon......fingers


----------



## Barb L.

Fingers - Rings


----------



## redkitty

rings - titanium


----------



## YT2095

titanium - Transition metal


----------



## csalt

metal------heavy


----------



## Barb L.

Heavy - Light


----------



## JazzieLadie1

cook...........appetite

JazzieLadie


----------



## JazzieLadie1

Food.........People


----------



## Half Baked

People - countries


----------



## tancowgirl2000

scallops

onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

onions/scallops/countries........foreign


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yeah have NO idea what happened there at all!!!

foreign

land


----------



## Uncle Bob

land....acres

(not a problem )


----------



## Half Baked

acres - soybeans


----------



## tancowgirl2000

soybeans

vegan


----------



## Uncle Bob

vegan.....Vegas


----------



## Katie H

Vegas - open all night


----------



## Barb L.

Open all night  - My Kitchen


----------



## Uncle Bob

My Kitchen...A busy place


----------



## Spiritboxer

a busy place ~ Times Square


----------



## pdswife

Times Square - New Years Eve!


----------



## redkitty

New Years Eve - champagne


----------



## VeraBlue

champagne - confetti


----------



## redkitty

confetti - messy!


----------



## nucleus

messy! - kitchen


----------



## redkitty

kitchen - sink


----------



## Barb L.

Sink - Hole


----------



## redkitty

hole - in one!


----------



## Barb L.

In one ! - Minute !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

minute

rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

minute rice....only takes a moment


----------



## tancowgirl2000

only takes a moment

Operators


----------



## crewsk

Operators- annoying


----------



## Uncle Bob

annoying .....spam


----------



## tancowgirl2000

spam....

gross


----------



## redkitty

gross - arrogance


----------



## Barb L.

Arrogance - Self- centered !!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

self-centered

rude


----------



## Uncle Bob

self centered...in the middle


----------



## Uncle Bob

oopsssssss

rude...crude


----------



## tancowgirl2000

crude

oil..........


----------



## crewsk

oil- vaseline (Sorry I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil....gas


----------



## tancowgirl2000

gas

stinky

Ahh crewsk....gotta love it!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Quick you are Miss Crewsk

vaseline...jelly


----------



## crewsk

jelly- toast


----------



## tancowgirl2000

jelly

thick


----------



## tancowgirl2000

errr!!!

toast

champagne


----------



## crewsk

champagne- bubbles


----------



## tancowgirl2000

bubbles

glasses


----------



## redkitty

glasses - vision


----------



## crewsk

vision- clarivoyant


----------



## tancowgirl2000

clarivoyant.....


sees


----------



## pdswife

Sees - knows


----------



## Uncle Bob

sees....The Force


----------



## Uncle Bob

knows...The Force


----------



## crewsk

The Force- Jedi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jedi..Knight


----------



## crewsk

knight- white horse (If my knight really knows me then he'll show up on a black horse)


----------



## Uncle Bob

white horse....giddy up


----------



## Barb L.

Giddy up - Pony Boy


----------



## crewsk

Pony Boy- The Outsiders


----------



## SizzlininIN

The Outsiders - Movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

movies...popcorn


----------



## crewsk

popcorn- butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter....fat


----------



## redkitty

fat - cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese...crackers


----------



## pdswife

crackers - soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup....cornbread    (yeah)


----------



## Barb L.

Cornbread - Beans


----------



## crewsk

beans- collard greens


----------



## Uncle Bob

collard greens....turnip roots


----------



## Barb L.

Turnip Roots - Vinegar


----------



## pdswife

vinegar - oil


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oil

olay.............


----------



## Cathysue

Olay - Bull-fight


----------



## VeraBlue

bull fight - spain


----------



## middie

Spain... Antonio Banderes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Antonio Banderes...ZORRO  (I think)


----------



## pdswife

Zorro - sword fights


----------



## Uncle Bob

sword fights.....Captain Hook


----------



## VeraBlue

captain hook - neverland


----------



## Uncle Bob

neverland...The Pan


----------



## VeraBlue

the pan - the man



and on that note, all ladies of good breeding must soon to retire for the evening.  I do so wish you a pleasant evening, and I thank you kindly for the fun and frivolity.


----------



## Spiritboxer

the man ~ Charlie Chan


----------



## appletart

Charlie Chan - The Clan


----------



## Lococatlady

Charlie Chan - Chris Rock


----------



## boufa06

The Clan - Corporate


----------



## RMS

corporate- America


----------



## Barb L.

America - Freedom


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Freedom----Choice


----------



## Barb L.

Choice - Decide


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Decide---pick


----------



## boufa06

pick - fruit


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fruit----tomato


----------



## boufa06

tomato - sauce


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sauce

alfredo


----------



## SizzlininIN

alfredo - linguinie


----------



## boufa06

linguinie - pasta


----------



## Barb L.

Pasta - EVOO


----------



## boufa06

EVOO - healthy


----------



## RMS

healthy- Living


----------



## Barb L.

Living - Caring


----------



## boufa06

caring - person


----------



## Barb L.

Person - Child


----------



## crewsk

child- homework


----------



## RMS

homework- nuisance


----------



## redkitty

nuisance - mosquitos


----------



## crewsk

mosquitos- itchy


----------



## mudbug

itchy - wool


----------



## redkitty

wool - coat


----------



## Barb L.

Coat -Polish


----------



## VeraBlue

Polish - keilbasa


----------



## boufa06

keibasa - sausage


----------



## Barb L.

Sausage - Eggs


----------



## middie

Eggs... breakfast


----------



## Uncle Bob

breakfat....grits!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Grits - Cream of wheat (to me) lol


----------



## middie

Cream of Wheat... Can I have some oatmeal instead ?


----------



## mudbug

instead - alternatives


----------



## boufa06

alternatives - confusing


----------



## Barb L.

Alternatives -  Choice's


----------



## Uncle Bob

choices...changes


----------



## redkitty

changes - essential


----------



## mudbug

essential - wonder


----------



## boufa06

wonder - woman


----------



## middie

Woman... mom


----------



## Barb L.

Mom - Grandma !


----------



## middie

Grandma... stubborn !


----------



## Uncle Bob

stubborn...mule


----------



## middie

Mule... Grand Canyon


----------



## Uncle Bob

grand canyon....big ditch


----------



## middie

Big ditch... watch your step


----------



## crewsk

watch your step- stumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

stumble....fall


----------



## Barb L.

Fall - Leaves


----------



## middie

Leaves... trees


----------



## Spiritboxer

trees ~ fours


----------



## VeraBlue

fours - 32


----------



## Uncle Bob

32........8


----------



## VeraBlue

8 - King Henry


----------



## Uncle Bob

King Henry _ Ann Boelyn


----------



## Katie H

Ann Boelyn - head-strong


----------



## Uncle Bob

head strong....head missing


----------



## Katie H

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> head strong....head missing



Yup!  I hate it when that happens.

Head missing - can't remember


----------



## Uncle Bob

can't remember....anything


----------



## VeraBlue

anything - everything


----------



## Uncle Bob

everything.......all of it


----------



## VeraBlue

all of it - Mine


----------



## Uncle Bob

mine...yours


----------



## VeraBlue

yours - mine 

(my darling Uncle, I can keep this part up all night...it is all mine, and I must insist you agree!  xoxoxo)


----------



## Uncle Bob

mine...will share


----------



## VeraBlue

will share - diplomat


----------



## Uncle Bob

diplomat...tactician


----------



## tancowgirl2000

tactician-----whatever


----------



## Spiritboxer

whatever ~ forever


----------



## redkitty

forever - infinity


----------



## SizzlininIN

infinity - Toy Story "To infinity and beyond............"


----------



## tancowgirl2000

infinity----always


----------



## Uncle Bob

Always...."I'll be loving you"...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ill be loving you----till the cows come home


----------



## RMS

till the cows come home- farm talk


----------



## Barb L.

Till the cows come home - Wait


----------



## Half Baked

wait - lines


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lines.....Long


----------



## Barb L.

Long - Road


----------



## Uncle Bob

road...Country


----------



## SizzlininIN

country - farms


----------



## Barb L.

Farms - Fresh Vegetables


----------



## Half Baked

Fresh Vegetables - garden


----------



## Barb L.

Garden - Tomatoes - (yum)


----------



## YT2095

Tomatoes - pesata


----------



## RMS

pesata- Pesto


----------



## Uncle Bob

pesto...bread


----------



## Barb L.

Bread - Warm and crusty !


----------



## RMS

Warm and crusty- dinner rolls


----------



## appletart

roll the dice


----------



## Renee Attili

Roll the dice - Yahtzee


----------



## redkitty

Yahtzee - monopoly!


----------



## Uncle Bob

monopoly....Board Walk


----------



## redkitty

board walk - Santa Cruz!


----------



## Katie H

Board walk - the beach


----------



## mudbug

the beach - winds


----------



## VeraBlue

Winds - dracula


----------



## mudbug

dracula - teeth


----------



## redkitty

teeth - gold


----------



## Renee Attili

Gold - Riches


----------



## Barb L.

Riches - Grandchildren !


----------



## Uncle Bob

grandchildren....rug rats


----------



## tancowgirl2000

rug rats----lovely......**Tanis biting tongue**


----------



## Spiritboxer

lovely ~ Scarlett Johanson


----------



## redkitty

scarlett johanson - sexy!


----------



## Barb L.

Sexy - Flirtatious


----------



## Uncle Bob

flirtatious...trifle


----------



## Barb L.

Trifle - Trite


----------



## Half Baked

trite - boring


----------



## Uncle Bob

boring...uninteresting


----------



## Barb L.

Uninteresting - Clueless


----------



## RMS

clueless- idiotic


----------



## Uncle Bob

idiotic.stupid


----------



## Half Baked

stupid - uneducated


----------



## Barb L.

Stupid - Brainless


----------



## Spiritboxer

brainless ~ bliss


----------



## RMS

bliss- contented


----------



## SizzlininIN

contented - satisfied


----------



## RMS

satisfied- Full


----------



## redkitty

full - time


----------



## Half Baked

time - hours


----------



## Uncle Bob

hours...days


----------



## Spiritboxer

days ~ nights


----------



## Katie H

nights - calm peacefullness


----------



## Uncle Bob

calm peacefullness..sleepy


----------



## VeraBlue

sleepy - rain


----------



## Barb L.

Rain - Dreary


----------



## VeraBlue

dreary - fog


----------



## Uncle Bob

fog.......mist


----------



## redkitty

mist - damp


----------



## boufa06

damp - clothes


----------



## Barb L.

Clothes - Shoes


----------



## boufa06

shoes - branded


----------



## Barb L.

Branded - Cattle


----------



## SizzlininIN

cattle - rancher


----------



## RMS

Rancher- Meats at Harris Teeter


----------



## Barb L.

Teeter - Fresh


----------



## crewsk

fresh- fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit...vegetables


----------



## redkitty

vegetables - delicious!!!


----------



## Renee Attili

dreary - personality


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> vegetables - delicious!!!


 
delicious...apples


----------



## Loprraine

apples = strudel

With gobs of whipping cream!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

strudel.....enjoy

(wish I had some)


----------



## Barb L.

Enjoy - Life


----------



## boufa06

life - everlasting


----------



## redkitty

everlasting - gobstopper!!


----------



## boufa06

gobstopper - candy


----------



## Barb L.

Candy - Fudge


----------



## Uncle Bob

fudge...brownies


----------



## Olga

brownies☺☺☺ girl scouts


----------



## Half Baked

girl scouts - green


----------



## redkitty

green - Irish!!


----------



## Barb L.

Irish - Leprechaun


----------



## RMS

Leprechaun-  Happy St. Patty's Day!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Happy St. Patty's Day - Green


----------



## Barb L.

Green - Shamrock


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

shamrock ~ luck o' the Irish


----------



## Barb L.

Irish - Corned Beef


----------



## Renee Attili

Corned Beef- Cabbage (yummy!)


----------



## Barb L.

Cabbage - Vinegar


----------



## SizzlininIN

vinegar - spinach


----------



## sattie

spinach - swiss chard


----------



## bandonjan

swiss chard.....kale


----------



## redkitty

kale - healthy


----------



## Uncle Bob

healthy....grains


----------



## crewsk

grains- whole wheat bread


----------



## Katie H

grains - sand


----------



## crewsk

sand- beach


----------



## SizzlininIN

beach - sandcastle


----------



## VeraBlue

sandcastle - plastic pail


----------



## Uncle Bob

platic pail...plastic shovel


----------



## VeraBlue

plastic shovel - boardwalk


----------



## RMS

boardwalk- Jersey Shore


----------



## Uncle Bob

boardwalk...under


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jersey shore....never been


----------



## VeraBlue

never been - north pole


----------



## Uncle Bob

north pole...Santa Claus


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Santa Claus ~ reindeer


----------



## VeraBlue

reindeer - games


----------



## Uncle Bob

games...Rudolph


----------



## Spiritboxer

Rudolph ~ Valentino


----------



## cara

Valentino - designer


----------



## redkitty

designer - expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

expensive....pricey


----------



## redkitty

pricey - vacations


----------



## Uncle Bob

vacations...worth the money! (to see loved ones)


----------



## redkitty

worth the money - good champagne


----------



## Uncle Bob

good champagne....good scotch


----------



## boufa06

good scotch - precious


----------



## Uncle Bob

precious....baby


----------



## redkitty

baby - powder


----------



## RMS

powder- my nose


----------



## Uncle Bob

my nose...no powder


----------



## boufa06

no powder - always


----------



## Uncle Bob

always....long time


----------



## middie

long time... eons


----------



## boufa06

eons - Greek origin


----------



## Barb L.

Greek Orgin - Baklava


----------



## boufa06

Baklava - traditional


----------



## Uncle Bob

traditional....custom


----------



## Barb L.

Custom - Passport


----------



## Uncle Bob

Passport...Scotch


----------



## SizzlininIN

scotch - bourbon


----------



## Uncle Bob

bourbon....Kentucky


----------



## Barb L.

Kentucky - Blue Grass


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blue Grass....Music


----------



## VeraBlue

music - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance....slow


----------



## tancowgirl2000

slow---move


----------



## Spiritboxer

move ~ groove


----------



## redkitty

groove - disco baby!


----------



## Spiritboxer

disco baby ~ join the navy


----------



## Barb L.

Join the Navy - Marines


----------



## YT2095

Marines - Army.


----------



## Spiritboxer

Army ~ ants


----------



## redkitty

ants - picnic


----------



## boufa06

picnic - get-together


----------



## redkitty

get-together - celebrate


----------



## Uncle Bob

get-together....party


----------



## Uncle Bob

redkitty said:
			
		

> get-together - celebrate


 

celebrate...home coming


----------



## boufa06

homecoming - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance...ballroom


----------



## redkitty

ballroom - gown


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ballroom----fancy


----------



## SizzlininIN

fancy - black tie


----------



## boufa06

black tie - formal


----------



## Barb L.

Formal - Prom


----------



## redkitty

prom - expensive!


----------



## boufa06

expensive - mansion


----------



## mraa

mansion ~ millions (of dollars)


----------



## Half Baked

millions (of dollars) - stocks


----------



## Uncle Bob

stocks....gumbo


----------



## Barb L.

Gumbo - Shrimp


----------



## mraa

shrimp ~ favorite food


----------



## redkitty

favorite food - italian!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian....olive salad


----------



## Barb L.

Olive Salad - Crusty Bread


----------



## redkitty

crusty bread - tomato soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato soup...crackers


----------



## Barb L.

Crackers - Cheese


----------



## mraa

Cheese ~ Cake


----------



## cara

cake - sunday afternoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sunday afternoon.......nap


----------



## VeraBlue

nap - foot massage


----------



## Uncle Bob

foot massage....relaxing


----------



## VeraBlue

relaxing - rainfall


----------



## Uncle Bob

rainfall....gentle


----------



## SizzlininIN

gentle - tender


----------



## pdswife

Tender - loving


----------



## boufa06

loving - child


----------



## redkitty

child - innocent


----------



## boufa06

Innocent - Pope


----------



## Barb L.

Pope - Catholic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Catholic...Roman


----------



## RMS

Roman- Gladiators


----------



## Barb L.

Gladiators - Strong


----------



## SizzlininIN

strong - muscle


----------



## Loprraine

muscle = shirt


----------



## PytnPlace

shirt - tanktop


----------



## Uncle Bob

tanktop...hot weather


----------



## Barb L.

Hot weather - Air conditioning  !!


----------



## Uncle Bob

A/C.....  nice and cool


----------



## boufa06

nice and cool - cocktail drinks


----------



## Loprraine

cocktail drinks = umbrellas


----------



## Barb L.

Umbrellas - rain


----------



## Olga

rain....rainbow


----------



## Barb L.

rainbow - beautiful


----------



## RMS

beautiful- people


----------



## redkitty

people - earth


----------



## Barb L.

Earth - Soil


----------



## redkitty

soil - plant


----------



## Uncle Bob

plant....food


----------



## Barb L.

Food  - Tomatoes ! Yum


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Tomatoes - Mozzarella


----------



## VeraBlue

mozzarella - basil


----------



## Uncle Bob

basil....pesto


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pesto

chilies


----------



## redkitty

chilies - tamales


----------



## boufa06

tamales - Mexican


----------



## RMS

Mexican-  Spanish


----------



## Spiritboxer

Mexican ~ Salma Hayek


----------



## Uncle Bob

RMS said:
			
		

> Mexican- Spanish


 
Spanish...language


----------



## boufa06

language - barrier


----------



## Uncle Bob

barrier....reef


----------



## boufa06

reef - corals


----------



## Barb L.

Corals - Star fish


----------



## boufa06

star fish - stings


----------



## tancowgirl2000

strings

squid


----------



## SizzlininIN

squid - ink


----------



## mraa

ink ~ write


----------



## Barb L.

Write - Letter


----------



## Spiritboxer

Letter ~ carrier


----------



## Barb L.

Carrier - Infant


----------



## Uncle Bob

Infant...baby


----------



## Half Baked

baby - soft


----------



## Uncle Bob

soft....cotton


----------



## RMS

cotton- candy  (love it)


----------



## SizzlininIN

candy - halloween


----------



## mraa

Halloween ~ pumpkins


----------



## Barb L.

Pumpkins - Pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - apple


----------



## YT2095

apple - Cider


----------



## pdswife

cider - warm


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm.......cozy


----------



## mraa

cozy ~ quilt


----------



## YT2095

quilt - Sleep  (how I wish!)


----------



## Barb L.

Sleep - Peaceful


----------



## SizzlininIN

peaceful - quiet


----------



## Barb L.

Quiet - Read


----------



## redkitty

read - biography


----------



## Barb L.

Biography - Life


----------



## mraa

life ~ hectic


----------



## Yancey

hectic ~ lasagna



Yancey


----------



## Spiritboxer

lasagna ~ ricotta


----------



## redkitty

ricotta - dairy


----------



## Barb L.

Dairy - Cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

cheese - smile


----------



## Half Baked

smile - Friday


----------



## redkitty

Friday - FINALLY!


----------



## Uncle Bob

FINALLY....At last


----------



## Barb L.

At last... - Yippee !


----------



## boufa06

Yippee! -  ecstastic


----------



## csalt

ecstatic--grandchild's birth


----------



## Barb L.

Grandchild's Birth - Blessing


----------



## redkitty

blessing - thanks


----------



## Renee Attili

thanks - Please


----------



## mudbug

Please - James Brown (that song Please Please Please)


----------



## Uncle Bob

James Brown...I feel good


----------



## redkitty

i feel good - relax


----------



## Uncle Bob

relax.....take your shoes off


----------



## mraa

take your shoes off ... country gals


----------



## cara

country gals - harvester


----------



## Uncle Bob

harvester....wheat


----------



## cara

wheat - barley


----------



## Barb L.

Barley - Soup


----------



## cara

soup - warm


----------



## RMS

warm- sunny


----------



## redkitty

sunny - Hawaii


----------



## mraa

Hawaii ~ beaches


----------



## redkitty

beaches - sea shells


----------



## Barb L.

Sea Shells - Sand


----------



## RMS

sand- between my toes


----------



## SizzlininIN

between my toes - lint    .....not really


----------



## Barb L.

Lint - Dryer


----------



## Uncle Bob

dryer....sunshine


----------



## redkitty

sunshine - sunburn


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunburn....red  

(not good)


----------



## VeraBlue

red - lips


----------



## Uncle Bob

lips...kiss


----------



## redkitty

kiss - passionate


----------



## Uncle Bob

Passionate (kisses) Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Spiritboxer

carpenter ~ hammer


----------



## cara

hammer - nail


----------



## redkitty

nail - polish


----------



## Barb L.

Polish - Wax


----------



## boufa06

wax - candle


----------



## redkitty

candle - scented


----------



## RMS

scented- geraniums


----------



## redkitty

geraniums - tulips


----------



## Uncle Bob

tulips...Holland


----------



## redkitty

Holland - Amsterdam (my favorite!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Amsterdam...Dutch


----------



## redkitty

Dutch - intelligent


----------



## Uncle Bob

intelligent....intellectual


----------



## Barb L.

Intellectual - Bright


----------



## redkitty

bright - eyes


----------



## Barb L.

Eyes - Smiling


----------



## Uncle Bob

smiling....sparkleing


----------



## Barb L.

Sparkleing - Glitter


----------



## Uncle Bob

glitter....gold


----------



## mraa

gold ~ silver


----------



## boufa06

silver - coin


----------



## redkitty

coin - token


----------



## boufa06

token - acceptance


----------



## Loprraine

acceptance = tolerance


----------



## Uncle Bob

tolerance....patience


----------



## Barb L.

Patience - Virtue


----------



## SizzlininIN

patience - calm


----------



## redkitty

calm - storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm....thunder


----------



## Barb L.

Thunder - -- Loud


----------



## middie

Loud... airplanes


----------



## Barb L.

Airplanes - Travel


----------



## RMS

Travel- Away


----------



## Barb L.

Away - Absent


----------



## mraa

Absent ~ minded


----------



## sattie

minded - trouble


----------



## Barb L.

Minded - Professor


----------



## redkitty

professor - Indiana Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Indiana Jones....Raiders


----------



## redkitty

Raiders - football


----------



## rogerther

football >>> Benfica


----------



## Uncle Bob

Benfica....Eusebio


----------



## appletart

football player


----------



## SizzlininIN

football player - touchdown


----------



## redkitty

touchdown - goal


----------



## boufa06

goal - scorer


----------



## suttisak

scorer ~ cheer cheer


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheer cheer....cheerleader


----------



## RMS

cheerleader- football team


----------



## Uncle Bob

football team....touchdown


----------



## SizzlininIN

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> football team....touchdown


 
LOL...great minds think alike yesterday that was my answer to football player  

touchdown - airplane


----------



## Uncle Bob

airplane.....wings


----------



## RMS

wings- angels


----------



## SizzlininIN

angels - heaven


----------



## Barb L.

Heaven - Peaceful


----------



## redkitty

peaceful - sleep


----------



## RMS

sleep - 8 hours


----------



## Barb L.

8 hours - Boston Butt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Boston Butt.....pulled pork


----------



## Renee Attili

Pulled Pork - Yummy


----------



## SizzlininIN

yummy - sweet treat


----------



## redkitty

sweet treat - cupcake


----------



## Uncle Bob

cup cake....punch


----------



## Barb L.

Punch - Showers


----------



## Uncle Bob

(Lets see...rain or weddings...)

Showers....rain


----------



## mraa

rain ~ always needed


----------



## Rookiecook

Always needed     Money


----------



## SizzlininIN

money - lotto winner (I wish )


----------



## boufa06

lotto winner - lucky


----------



## Spiritboxer

lucky ~ charms


----------



## redkitty

charms - bracelet


----------



## Barb L.

Bracelet - Gold


----------



## SizzlininIN

gold - jewelry


----------



## Barb L.

Jewelry - Stones


----------



## RMS

stones- pebbles


----------



## Barb L.

Pepples - Gravel


----------



## redkitty

gravel - messy


----------



## boufa06

messy - house


----------



## RMS

house- warming


----------



## Barb L.

Warming - Blanket


----------



## redkitty

blanket - security


----------



## nucleus

security - feature


----------



## Uncle Bob

feature....movie


----------



## mraa

movie ~ sad or glad


----------



## RMS

sad or glad -  confused


----------



## redkitty

confused - dizzy


----------



## TATTRAT

dizzy- nitrous oxide


----------



## appletart

nitrous oxide - gassed up!


----------



## redkitty

gassed up - beans


----------



## Barb L.

Beans - Pinto


----------



## boufa06

Pinto - horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

horse....saddle


----------



## Loprraine

saddle = leather


----------



## Uncle Bob

leather...raw hide


----------



## boufa06

raw hide - manufacturer


----------



## kevin.heller

the word that comes to mind is "goods"


----------



## SizzlininIN

goods - items


----------



## Renee Attili

items - individual


----------



## mraa

individual ~ personality


----------



## redkitty

personality - funny


----------



## Half Baked

funny - hilarious


----------



## Barb L.

Hilarious - Silly


----------



## Half Baked

Silly - laughing


----------



## Barb L.

Laughing - Healthy


----------



## Half Baked

healthy - eating well


----------



## RMS

eating well- lobster and caviar


----------



## Half Baked

lobster and caviar - drool


----------



## Uncle Bob

drool....Grand Marnier & Chocolate


----------



## Half Baked

Grand Marnier & Chocolate - Uncle Bob delivers


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob Delivers - Yummy fried Catfish !


----------



## Half Baked

Yummy fried catfish - hushpuppies


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hushpuppies.......slaw

(y'all are speaking my language)


----------



## Barb L.

Slaw -Corn on the cob !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Corn on the cob.....new potatoes and crawfish


----------



## Barb L.

New potatoes and crawfish - Cobbler


----------



## redkitty

mmmm cobbler - fruit


----------



## boufa06

fruit - fibre


----------



## Uncle Bob

fibre....garbanzo bean


----------



## Half Baked

garbanzo bean - hummus


----------



## Uncle Bob

hummus....spread


----------



## boufa06

spread - disease


----------



## Barb L.

Disease - Harmful


----------



## boufa06

harmful - bacteria


----------



## redkitty

bacteria - bugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

bugs.....crickets


----------



## Half Baked

crickets - chirping


----------



## Barb L.

Chriping - Birds


----------



## Uncle Bob

Birds.....Blue


----------



## redkitty

blue - ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

ocean.....waves


----------



## RMS

waves- Hello


----------



## Barb L.

Hello - Greeting


----------



## redkitty

greeting - card


----------



## Barb L.

Card - Birthday


----------



## redkitty

birthday - cake


----------



## Renee Attili

Cake - YUMMY!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yummy..In my tummy


----------



## mraa

In my tummy ~ chicken


----------



## pdswife

chicken - eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs....omelet


----------



## Spiritboxer

omelet ~ western


----------



## redkitty

western - boots


----------



## boufa06

boots - cowboy


----------



## redkitty

cowboy - cigarettes


----------



## Barb L.

Cigarettes - Cough


----------



## redkitty

cough - chronic


----------



## Barb L.

Chronic - Acute


----------



## RMS

Acute- sinusitous (spelling????)


----------



## Barb L.

Sinusitous - Headache


----------



## redkitty

headache - cluster


----------



## Uncle Bob

cluster....computers


----------



## mraa

computers ~ information


----------



## redkitty

information - highway


----------



## Barb L.

Highway - Travel


----------



## mraa

travel ~ foreign


----------



## Spiritboxer

foreign ~ affairs


----------



## redkitty

affairs - of the heart


----------



## Barb L.

of the heart - muscle


----------



## Uncle Bob

muscle......tone


----------



## Barb L.

Tone - Alto


----------



## Uncle Bob

alto..bass


----------



## redkitty

bass - thump


----------



## Uncle Bob

thump(er)....wabbit (ha ha)


----------



## SizzlininIN

wabbit - trix (cereal)


----------



## redkitty

trix - captain crunch!


----------



## Uncle Bob

captain crunch....captain Hook!!


----------



## YT2095

captain Hook!! - Pirate


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pirate...Captian James Sparrow


----------



## Barb L.

Captain James Sparroe - Peter Pan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Pan...Tinker Bell

(Actually his name was Jack Sparrow..not James)


----------



## mraa

Tinker Bell ~ Pixie Dust


----------



## appletart

Pixie dust - fairy


----------



## redkitty

fairy - wings


----------



## Barb L.

Wings - Fly


----------



## Uncle Bob

wings....butterfly


----------



## Barb L.

Butterfly - Unigue


----------



## Uncle Bob

Unique...One of a kind


----------



## VeraBlue

one of a kind-snowflake


----------



## Spiritboxer

snowflake ~ winter magic


----------



## Barb L.

Winter Magic - Spectacular


----------



## Uncle Bob

spectacular...sites


----------



## SizzlininIN

sites - travel


----------



## Uncle Bob

travel....country roads


----------



## RMS

country roads- take me home!


----------



## Uncle Bob

take me home.....'cause I'm sleepy


----------



## mraa

cause I'm sleepy ~ I'm cranky


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm cranky....gotta get movin


----------



## sattie

gotta get movin - hustle!


----------



## Barb L.

Hustle .....hurry


----------



## SizzlininIN

hurry - rush


----------



## redkitty

rush - rock band


----------



## Uncle Bob

rock band....loud!!


----------



## The Dessert Diva

Loud & Proud - Swindon Town Red Army


----------



## SizzlininIN

Swindon Town Red Army  -  club


----------



## redkitty

club - after hours


----------



## Spiritboxer

after hours ~ best of times


----------



## SizzlininIN

best of times ~ worst of times


----------



## RMS

worst of times- war


----------



## Barb L.

War - Peace


----------



## redkitty

peace - sign


----------



## RMS

sign - language


----------



## Barb L.

Language - Converse


----------



## redkitty

converse - shoes


----------



## Barb L.

Shoes- Bare Footed


----------



## cara

Bare Footed - summer


----------



## redkitty

summer - sunscreen


----------



## Barb L.

Sunscreen - A Must !


----------



## RMS

A must ~ dinner


----------



## bandonjan

dinner........diner


----------



## SizzlininIN

diner ~ mom & pop


----------



## RMS

mom & pop ~ parents


----------



## Barb L.

Parents - Role Models


----------



## Spiritboxer

role models ~ bagels


----------



## Renee Attili

bagels - cream cheese


----------



## redkitty

cream cheese - heavy


----------



## SizzlininIN

heavy ~ weigh


----------



## Spiritboxer

weigh ~ Kurds


----------



## Barb L.

kurds - Cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

cheese ~ Asiago


----------



## RMS

Asiago- Yum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yum...chocolate


----------



## sattie

chocolate ~ decadent


----------



## Uncle Bob

decadent....rich


----------



## Barb L.

Rich - Fudge


----------



## Uncle Bob

fudge....pecans


----------



## Barb L.

Pecans - Pie


----------



## redkitty

Did someone say PIE!?!?!?!

pie - crust


----------



## Half Baked

crust - muffin tops


----------



## Barb L.

Muffin tops - Sweets


----------



## cara

Sweets -easter


----------



## Spiritboxer

easter ~ bunny


----------



## redkitty

bunny - ears


----------



## Barb L.

Ears - Tail


----------



## redkitty

tail - furry


----------



## Barb L.

Furry - Kitten


----------



## cara

Kitten - mouse


----------



## redkitty

mouse - squeeky


----------



## Barb L.

Squeeky - Door


----------



## RMS

door------knob


----------



## Barb L.

Knob - Butter


----------



## redkitty

butter - cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookies....Milk


----------



## redkitty

milk - duds


----------



## mudbug

duds - UXO


----------



## Barb L.

What is UXO ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

duds...bomb



(Miss Barb..to me it means Unexploded Ordnace, as in a bomb. a dud!)


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> duds...bomb
> 
> 
> 
> (Miss Barb..to me it means Unexploded Ordnace, as in a bomb. a dud!)



Thanks UB, I was clueless!!


----------



## Spiritboxer

bomb ~ run


----------



## redkitty

run - mile


----------



## Barb L.

Mile - Distance


----------



## RMS

distance- far away


----------



## Barb L.

Far Away - Never Never Land


----------



## RMS

Never Never Land- Peter Pan


----------



## redkitty

peter pan - tights


----------



## Barb L.

Tights- Green


----------



## redkitty

green - forest


----------



## Spiritboxer

forest ~ fire


----------



## redkitty

fire - station


----------



## RMS

station- Cross

Happy Easter!


----------



## Barb L.

Cross - Future


----------



## Spiritboxer

future ~ seer


----------



## cara

seer - chrystal glass


----------



## Barb L.

Crystal glass - Money


----------



## redkitty

money - greed


----------



## RMS

greed- inconsiderate


----------



## Barb L.

Inconsiderate - Rude


----------



## Half Baked

rude - ugly


----------



## cara

ugly - beautiful


----------



## RMS

beautiful- Everyone


----------



## cara

Everyone - thirsty


----------



## redkitty

thirsty - dehydrated


----------



## cara

dehydrated - sports


----------



## Barb L.

Sports - Watch


----------



## redkitty

watch - tower


----------



## Uncle Bob

tower...leaning


----------



## The Dessert Diva

leaning....support


----------



## boufa06

support - group


----------



## RMS

group- Discuss cooking


----------



## Barb L.

Discuss Cooking - Great Site


----------



## Uncle Bob

Great site...Lake Michigan


----------



## Barb L.

Lake Michigan - The greatest!


----------



## boufa06

The greatest! - Muhamed Ali


----------



## Uncle Bob

Muhamed Ali....Boxer


----------



## Barb L.

Boxer - Dog


----------



## boufa06

dog - loyal


----------



## Half Baked

loyal - spouse


----------



## boufa06

spouse - better half


----------



## Barb L.

Better half - Half full


----------



## SizzlininIN

half full - half empty


----------



## Uncle Bob

half empty.....half way


----------



## RMS

half way- meet me


----------



## Uncle Bob

meet me....In Montana


----------



## redkitty

in Montana - Ranch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ranch...Powder River


----------



## Barb L.

Powder River - Fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing....lets go!!


----------



## Renee Attili

let's go - Vacation


----------



## appletart

vacation - fun time


----------



## redkitty

fun time - retirement


----------



## appletart

there already!


----------



## Barb L.

There already - Me too


----------



## appletart

moi aussi!


----------



## SizzlininIN

moi aussi - french


----------



## appletart

french - cuisine


----------



## Barb L.

Cuisine - Ethnic


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ethnic - Race


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ethnic...culture


----------



## redkitty

culture - club!


----------



## Barb L.

Club - Caveman


----------



## redkitty

caveman - fred flintstone


----------



## appletart

fred flinstone - fred mertz


----------



## Barb L.

Fred Mertz - Ethel


----------



## Renee Attili

Ethel-Lucy


----------



## redkitty

lucy - redhead


----------



## cara

redhead - freckles


----------



## appletart

freckles: howdy doody


----------



## Uncle Bob

howdy doody....Time!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Time - Clock


----------



## redkitty

clock - big ben


----------



## mudbug

big ben - big bertha


----------



## Uncle Bob

big bertha...big momma


----------



## mudbug

big momma - rules


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> howdy doody....Time!!



Awwwwww, loved Howdy!!  Never missed a day ! lol


----------



## Barb L.

Rules - Law


----------



## boufa06

Law - of the Sea


----------



## redkitty

of the Sea - Islands


----------



## boufa06

islands - tranquility


----------



## redkitty

tranquility - waterfall


----------



## Barb L.

Waterfall - Beautiful


----------



## cara

Beautiful - the world


----------



## Barb L.

The World - Awesome


----------



## Uncle Bob

Awsome....Thunder and lightning


----------



## Barb L.

Thunder and Lightning - Scary


----------



## redkitty

scary - movie


----------



## Renee Attili

Movie - Escape


----------



## mudbug

escape = sleep


----------



## Renee Attili

Sleep - Ahhhhhhh


----------



## redkitty

Ahhhhhh - single malt scotch


----------



## Barb L.

Single malt scotch - Acquired taste


----------



## Katie H

acquired taste - asparagus


----------



## redkitty

asparagus - grilled


----------



## Barb L.

Grilled - Flavor


----------



## redkitty

flavor - artificial


----------



## Snoop Puss

artificial - intelligence


----------



## SizzlininIN

intellegence - IQ


----------



## Snoop Puss

IQ - Internet Protocol


----------



## boufa06

Internet Protocol - communication


----------



## redkitty

communication - internal


----------



## Barb L.

Internal - Belly Ache !


----------



## bandonjan

Belly Ache --- food poisioning


----------



## Snoop Puss

food poisoning - eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs........bacon


----------



## appletart

bacon - sausage


----------



## jessicacarr

......pork


----------



## appletart

...and beans


----------



## redkitty

beans - stinky!


----------



## Barb L.

Stinky - limburger cheese


----------



## appletart

limburger cheese - skunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

skunk......peeeeuuuuuu


----------



## appletart

...odiferous


----------



## Uncle Bob

odiferous...feet


----------



## redkitty

feet - toes


----------



## Uncle Bob

toes...tickle


----------



## SummerAnGeLBear

tickle- - -laugh


----------



## Barb L.

Laugh -  Healthy


----------



## redkitty

healthy - body


----------



## Uncle Bob

body...soul


----------



## redkitty

soul - peaceful


----------



## SummerAnGeLBear

peaceful--quiet


----------



## Uncle Bob

quiet.....Hush Y'all


----------



## mudbug

hush y'all - moonlight on the bayou


----------



## redkitty

moonlight on the bayou - alligators!


----------



## Uncle Bob

alligators...sauce piquant


----------



## appletart

sauce piquant - mouth puckery


----------



## Barb L.

Mouth Puckery - Sour Apple


----------



## appletart

golden delicious


----------



## salvata05

bouncy baby curls


----------



## appletart

shirley temple curls


----------



## Katie H

Shirley Temple curls - happy face


----------



## Uncle Bob

happy face....smiley face


----------



## appletart

.....big grin


----------



## Uncle Bob

BIG GRIN.............silly


----------



## Katie H

silly - Lucy Ricardo (Lucille Ball)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lucy Ricardo (Ball)........Red head


----------



## Katie H

Redhead - One of Uncle Bob's loves  (Sushi, too.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

One of Uncle Bob's love......Bourbon (red heads too )




Wife just walked in...


----------



## IronSides

bourbon.......DWI


----------



## redkitty

DWI - mistake


----------



## Loprraine

mistake = pay


----------



## Uncle Bob

pay...fine

PLEASE DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## Loprraine

fine = dining


----------



## Barb L.

Dining - Expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

Expensive....gasoline


----------



## redkitty

gasoline - generator


----------



## Barb L.

Generator - Power


----------



## Uncle Bob

Power......trip


----------



## mudbug

trip - memory lane


----------



## Uncle Bob

memory lane.....I forgot


----------



## Barb L.

I forgot ---- Daily


----------



## mudbug

Daily - news


----------



## Barb L.

News - Informed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Informed...consent


----------



## Katie H

consent - advise


----------



## Uncle Bob

advise....counsel


----------



## Loprraine

counsel = wise


----------



## Uncle Bob

wise....old owl


----------



## Loprraine

old owl = hoot


----------



## Barb L.

Lol, same two answers I had !

Hoot- Character


----------



## Uncle Bob

Character....reputation


----------



## Barb L.

Reputation - Meaningful


----------



## redkitty

meaningful - conversation


----------



## Uncle Bob

conversation...talk


----------



## Barb L.

Talk - Listen


----------



## cara

Listen - radio


----------



## redkitty

radio - commercials


----------



## Uncle Bob

commercials....turn down the volume


----------



## Half Baked

turn down the volume - yelling


----------



## Uncle Bob

(Ain't that the truth!!)

yelling.....Cheerleader


----------



## redkitty

cheerleader - annoying


----------



## Uncle Bob

annoying.....irritating


----------



## Barb L.

Irritating - Snoring !


----------



## Uncle Bob

snoring....boring


----------



## Barb L.

Boring - Dull people


----------



## Uncle Bob

dull people....no personality


----------



## middie

No personality... dry humor


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

dry humor....... cactus


----------



## redkitty

cactus - tumbleweed


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumbleweed...drifting along


----------



## Barb L.

Drifting along - Trolling


----------



## Uncle Bob

trolling....fishing


----------



## Barb L.

Fishing - Relaxing


----------



## YT2095

Relaxing - Sleep.


----------



## redkitty

sleep - wonderful!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wonderful....going home


----------



## Barb L.

Going home - The Best


----------



## Loprraine

The Best = Love


----------



## Uncle Bob

Love.....Me Tender


----------



## Loprraine

Me Tender = Brine


----------



## Barb L.

Brine - Meat


----------



## cara

meat - steak


----------



## Barb L.

Steak - Prime Rib


----------



## Uncle Bob

prime rib.....au jus


----------



## Barb L.

Au jus - Bread Dipping


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread dipping....sopping


----------



## boufa06

sopping - drenched


----------



## redkitty

drenched - umbrella


----------



## RMS

umbrella- sun shower


----------



## Barb L.

Sun Shower - Sun Block


----------



## redkitty

sun block - necessary


----------



## Uncle Bob

necessary.....required


----------



## redkitty

required - reading


----------



## Uncle Bob

reading.....fall asleep


----------



## redkitty

fall asleep - drunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

drunk....hung over


----------



## redkitty

hung over - painful


----------



## Uncle Bob

painful...head ache


----------



## redkitty

head ache - drugs


----------



## Barb L.

Drug - Medicine


----------



## Uncle Bob

medicine...man


----------



## Barb L.

Man - Different  (lol)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Different....unusal


----------



## Barb L.

Unusual - Different


----------



## Uncle Bob

Different...unusual.... 

unusual...different... 

Whichever....weird!


----------



## redkitty

weird - science


----------



## suhyj88

science - profound


----------



## funnyrock

profound ---  woman    (lol)


----------



## millicent

woman............shopping


----------



## Barb L.

shopping -  money


----------



## Uncle Bob

money....marbles


----------



## Barb L.

Marbles - Memories


----------



## funnyrock

Memories >>>> childhood


----------



## Uncle Bob

childhood....toys


----------



## Barb L.

Toys - Games


----------



## appletart

games - entertainment


----------



## redkitty

entertainment - amusement park


----------



## boufa06

amusement park - roller coaster


----------



## redkitty

roller coaster - scream!


----------



## appletart

yell loudly


----------



## Barb L.

Yell loudly - Sore throat


----------



## Katie H

sore throat - exciting hockey game


----------



## appletart

game - Scrabble


----------



## Katie H

Scrabble - charades


----------



## Barb L.

Charades - Twister


----------



## Loprraine

Twister = hurricane


----------



## Uncle Bob

hurricane.....Katrina


----------



## Barb L.

Katrina - Name


----------



## Uncle Bob

Name....Wild Turkey


----------



## RMS

Wild Turkey- Booze


----------



## redkitty

booze - moderation


----------



## Uncle Bob

moderation...reasonable


----------



## Katie H

reasonable - caring


----------



## appletart

...welfare


----------



## Barb L.

Welfare - Children


----------



## YT2095

Children - Fun


----------



## Snoop Puss

Fun - fair


----------



## Renee Attili

Fair - Ferris wheel


----------



## Uncle Bob

ferris wheel....round


----------



## appletart

ground round


----------



## TheRealNakedChef

ground herbs


----------



## Barb L.

Ground Herbs - Season


----------



## redkitty

season - greetings


----------



## Uncle Bob

greetings....salutations


----------



## Barb L.

Salutations - Respect


----------



## redkitty

respect - earned


----------



## Barb L.

Earned - Awards


----------



## Uncle Bob

Awards....honor


----------



## Barb L.

Honor - Parents


----------



## Uncle Bob

parents....teachers


----------



## lovetocook07

teachers....educators


----------



## Uncle Bob

educators....children


----------



## redkitty

children - crying


----------



## RMS

crying- out loud


----------



## YT2095

out loud - Rock Concert


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rock Concert....What?  (I can't hear!)


----------



## redkitty

what?! - needy


----------



## lovetocook07

needy - unable


----------



## Barb L.

Unable - Reaching Out


----------



## lovetocook07

reaching out - assistance


----------



## Barb L.

Assistance - Helpful


----------



## lovetocook07

helpful - appreciate


----------



## Uncle Bob

appreciate...value


----------



## lovetocook07

value - asset


----------



## redkitty

asset - house


----------



## lovetocook07

house - home


----------



## redkitty

home - safe


----------



## Loprraine

safe = combination


----------



## redkitty

combination - skin


----------



## Barb L.

Skin - Soft


----------



## redkitty

soft - spot


----------



## Barb L.

Spot - Stain


----------



## redkitty

stain - soak


----------



## Uncle Bob

soak....bath


----------



## redkitty

bath - bubbles


----------



## Uncle Bob

bubbles...Champagne


----------



## Katie H

champagne - my birthday


----------



## Uncle Bob

My birthday...June


----------



## RMS

June- My birthday too!


----------



## Barb L.

lol, my Birthday too (27th) ! -   Older


----------



## redkitty

older - cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese.....crackers


----------



## Barb L.

Crackers - Soup


----------



## redkitty

soup - bowl


----------



## Barb L.

Bowl - Spoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

spoon...fork


----------



## redkitty

fork - spork!


----------



## Barb L.

Spork - Word ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

word...dictionary


----------



## Barb L.

Dictionary - Need


----------



## Uncle Bob

Need....desire


----------



## Katie H

desire - what I want


----------



## kitchenelf

what I want - sleep


----------



## Dove

*sleep- good night*


----------



## redkitty

good night - sweetheart


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweetheart.....girlfriend


----------



## Loprraine

girlfriend = fiancee


----------



## Uncle Bob

fiancee....ring


----------



## RMS

ring- Hello?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello?...Who's there?


----------



## RMS

Who's there? -  Just me!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Just me...Ok, Hi!


----------



## RMS

Ok, Hi!  . . . How are you?


----------



## cara

How are you? - great, thanks ;o)


----------



## Uncle Bob

great thanks.....Hows ya momma an em ?


----------



## RMS

How's ya momma an em?  .....  Who's your Daddy?


----------



## mudbug

Daddy was a pistol, Im a sonovagun.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daddy was a pistol and I am a son-of-a-gun....Atlanta 


(Lewis Grizzard was a funny man!!! )


----------



## Katie H

Atlanta - aquarium


----------



## redkitty

aquarium - plants


----------



## Barb L.

Plants - Garden


----------



## Loprraine

garden = weeds


----------



## Uncle Bob

weeds...grass


----------



## Loprraine

grass = picnic


----------



## redkitty

picnic - ants


----------



## RMS

ants- Fire


----------



## redkitty

fire - heat


----------



## mudbug

heat - desert


----------



## Uncle Bob

desert.......sand


----------



## Barb L.

Sand - Beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

beach....waves


----------



## mudbug

waves - WAFS


----------



## Uncle Bob

WAFS....Thank You!!!


----------



## Loprraine

Thank you = etiquette   

PS What are WAFS?  Thx


----------



## Uncle Bob

etiquette....manners

WAFS = Women Airforce Service Pilots. WWII Era miltary group.
I think Miss Mud's association to WAVES a U.S Navy Womens group of the same Era. Google will give you details of their contributions to the War effort.


----------



## Katie H

manners - stuffy


----------



## pdswife

Stuffy - nose


----------



## Uncle Bob

nose....blow


----------



## Katie H

blow - hurricane


----------



## redkitty

hurricane - cocktail!


----------



## Barb L.

Cocktail - Pheasant  (lol)


----------



## Uncle Bob

pheasant.....fly fast


----------



## Loprraine

fly fast = wind


----------



## Uncle Bob

wind.....rain


----------



## Loprraine

rain = ducks


----------



## Uncle Bob

ducks.....flyway


----------



## Loprraine

flyaway = autumn


----------



## Uncle Bob

autumn.....fall


----------



## RMS

fall- help me I can't get up!


----------



## Barb L.

help me I can't get up ! floor


----------



## Uncle Bob

floor...sweep.

(y'all been drinking?)


----------



## kitchenelf

sweep - crumbs


(not yet, but it's a really good idea UB)


----------



## redkitty

crumbs - MESSY!


----------



## mudbug

messy - democracy


----------



## Uncle Bob

democracy......free!!!


----------



## Katie H

free - nekkid


----------



## Uncle Bob

nekkid.....up to something


----------



## Loprraine

up to something = devious


----------



## Uncle Bob

devious....situation


----------



## Barb L.

Situation - Decide


----------



## RMS

Decide ~ contemplate


----------



## Uncle Bob

contemplate....ponder


----------



## YT2095

ponder - Quarter (with cheese)


----------



## redkitty

quarter - french


----------



## Uncle Bob

french....market


----------



## mudbug

market - sell


----------



## Uncle Bob

sell....buy


----------



## mudbug

buy - consumption


----------



## Katie H

consumption - tuberculosis


----------



## mudbug

exactly what I was thinking of next, Katie.

tuberculosis - Tusitala (guess who this is)


----------



## Katie H

Tusitala - RLS (Robert Louis Stevenson)


----------



## mudbug

rightio, Katie!  Don't you just love that name?


----------



## Uncle Bob

RLS.........Treasure Island


----------



## redkitty

Treasure Island - San Francisco!  (sniff sniff...homesick)


----------



## Barb L.

San Francisco - Great City


----------



## YT2095

Great City - Atlantis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Atlantis....Atlanta!


----------



## Barb L.

Atlanta - Peaches


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peaches....Cobbler


----------



## pdswife

cobbler - ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream...chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - shavings


----------



## Uncle Bob

shavings....cedar


----------



## pdswife

cedar - chest


----------



## Uncle Bob

chest.....pirate


----------



## pdswife

pirate - ship


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ship....Black Pearl


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Black Pearl - Johnny Depp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Johnny Deep.....Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Captain Jack Sparrow* - *Will Smith


----------



## redkitty

Will Smith - Fresh Prince


----------



## mudbug

Fresh Prince - Little Red Corvette


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lttle Red Corvette.....Little Red-Headed Girl


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Little Red-Headed Girl - Pippie longstockings


----------



## redkitty

Pippie - braids


----------



## Barb L.

Braids - Pigtails


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pigtails - piglets


----------



## redkitty

piglets - innocent


----------



## SurvivorGirl

innocent - guilty


----------



## Uncle Bob

guilty....sentence


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sentence - paragraph


----------



## Uncle Bob

paragraph....indent


----------



## SurvivorGirl

indent - capitol


----------



## Uncle Bob

capitol.........letter


----------



## SurvivorGirl

letter - addressed


----------



## Uncle Bob

addressed.....mailed


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sealed......
say it....you know the song!
o wait, i guess i was thinking of other lyrics, ignore that.


----------



## Uncle Bob

sealed......with a kiss


----------



## SurvivorGirl

smack......


----------



## Uncle Bob

smack......slap


----------



## SurvivorGirl

slap - high-five


----------



## pdswife

High-five   =   basketball game


----------



## Barb L.

Basketball game - Detroit Pistons !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Detroit Pistons......Car Motors


----------



## redkitty

car motors - radiator


----------



## Uncle Bob

radiator.....water


----------



## SizzlininIN

water - boat


----------



## Uncle Bob

boat........fishing


----------



## redkitty

fishing - tackle


----------



## Uncle Bob

tackle....football


----------



## redkitty

football - beer


----------



## Uncle Bob

beer....peanuts


----------



## redkitty

peanuts - salted


----------



## boufa06

salted - Bacalao


----------



## redkitty

Bacalao (had to look that one up!) - boneless


----------



## Barb L.

Boneless - Chicken thighs


----------



## boufa06

chicken thighs - Colonel Sanders


----------



## Uncle Bob

Colonel Sanders.....Kentucky


----------



## mudbug

Kentucky - Daniel Boone


----------



## Katie H

Daniel Boone - Kentucky long rifle


----------



## mudbug

Kentucky long rifle - dove season


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Dove season - Shampoo


----------



## redkitty

shampoo - bubbles


----------



## Uncle Bob

bubbles...bath


----------



## Loprraine

bath = bird


----------



## Uncle Bob

bird....blue


----------



## redkitty

blue - bells


----------



## Uncle Bob

bells....Old Ben


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Old ben - rice


----------



## redkitty

rice - cake


----------



## SurvivorGirl

cake - birthday


----------



## mudbug

birthday - balloons


----------



## SurvivorGirl

balloons - air


----------



## mudbug

air - wings


----------



## SurvivorGirl

wings - BBQ sauce


----------



## Katie H

BBQ sauce - Memphis in May


----------



## Uncle Bob

Memphis In May....BBQ


----------



## Katie H

BBQ - 'bout the best thing to do to a piggie


----------



## Uncle Bob

piggie........tail


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tail - story


----------



## Uncle Bob

story.....book


----------



## redkitty

book - pages


----------



## Uncle Bob

pages.....torn


----------



## Loprraine

torn = knee


----------



## Uncle Bob

knee....cap


----------



## redkitty

cap - bottle


----------



## Loprraine

bottle = baby


----------



## redkitty

baby - doll


----------



## Uncle Bob

doll....Ma Ma


----------



## Barb L.

Ma-Ma   -   Da -Da


----------



## Uncle Bob

da da....bottle


----------



## SurvivorGirl

bottle - water


----------



## Uncle Bob

water.........drink


----------



## SurvivorGirl

drink - drunk


----------



## Barb L.

Drunk - Loser


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Loser - sore


----------



## Uncle Bob

sore....muscle


----------



## SurvivorGirl

muscle - dumb bell


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumb bells....weights


----------



## SurvivorGirl

weights - lift


----------



## Katie H

lift - elevator


----------



## redkitty

elevator - music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music.....composer


----------



## Loprraine

composer = opera


----------



## Uncle Bob

opera......orchestra


----------



## Barb L.

orchestra - band


----------



## Uncle Bob

band .....marching


----------



## Barb L.

Marching - Soldiers


----------



## Loprraine

soldiers = rations


----------



## RMS

rations- meals


----------



## Uncle Bob

meals....MRE's


----------



## Barb L.

Mre's  - ?


----------



## redkitty

Meals Ready to Eat!  (military style!)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mre - frozen pizza


----------



## Barb L.

Thank you Redkitty!

Frozen Pizza -  4-Cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

brick style........fence


----------



## Barb L.

Fence - Grandson (2 1/2)


----------



## mudbug

Uncle Bob, where yat in this game?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I am here.....

2 1/2 grandson...Toddler


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Toddler - short


----------



## Uncle Bob

mudbug said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, where yat in this game?


 

      

I dunno Miss Mud... I just figured out what ya was talking about. 

Outer space i guess!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

short ......tall


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I dunno Miss Mud... I just figured out what ya was talking about.
> 
> Outer space i guess!!


I was wondering there

tall - building


----------



## Katie H

building - Lego blocks


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Lego blocks - colourful


----------



## Katie H

colourful - peacock


----------



## SurvivorGirl

peacock - feathers


----------



## cara

feathers - bed


----------



## redkitty

feathers - boa


----------



## Barb L.

Bed - Pillow


----------



## redkitty

pillow - fight


----------



## Uncle Bob

fight....boxing


----------



## Barb L.

Boxing - ring


----------



## redkitty

ring - titanium


----------



## Uncle Bob

titanium......metal


----------



## redkitty

metal - heavy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

heavy - bricks


----------



## Barb L.

Bricks - straw


----------



## cara

straw - hay


----------



## Uncle Bob

hay...y'all


----------



## pdswife

Y'all - south


----------



## Uncle Bob

South..... Pole


----------



## pdswife

Pole - dancing


----------



## Katie H

dancing - swooning


----------



## Uncle Bob

swooning...fainting


----------



## Barb L.

Swooning - Hopeful


----------



## SurvivorGirl

hopeful - dreaming


----------



## Uncle Bob

dreaming.....sleeping


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sleeping - soundly


----------



## Uncle Bob

soundly...solid


----------



## redkitty

solid - rock


----------



## Uncle Bob

rock....diamond!


----------



## redkitty

diamond - forever


----------



## Uncle Bob

forever....yours


----------



## funnyrock

yours --> mine


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mine - selfish


----------



## funnyrock

selfish  -  greedy


----------



## Barb L.

Greedy -- Miser


----------



## redkitty

miser - scrooge


----------



## SurvivorGirl

scrooge - Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas....family


----------



## SurvivorGirl

family - tree


----------



## pdswife

Tree =  willow


----------



## suhyj88

willow --> flexible


----------



## redkitty

flexible - gymnast


----------



## boufa06

gymnast - petite


----------



## Uncle Bob

petite.....small


----------



## Loprraine

small = town


----------



## Uncle Bob

town...down


----------



## Loprraine

down = stairs


----------



## Uncle Bob

stairs....climb


----------



## Loprraine

climb = ladder


----------



## SizzlininIN

ladder - fireman


----------



## Uncle Bob

fireman....firetruck


----------



## Loprraine

firetruck = dalmatian


----------



## Uncle Bob

dalmatian....spots!!


----------



## Loprraine

spots = dizzy


----------



## Barb L.

Blond -(lol)


----------



## Uncle Bob

blonde....brunette


----------



## Barb L.

Brunette - Color


----------



## Uncle Bob

color..blind


----------



## SurvivorGirl

blind - legally


----------



## Katie H

legally - married


----------



## Barb L.

Married - Compromise


----------



## Uncle Bob

compromise....Missouri


----------



## Katie H

Missouri - Cape Girardeau


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cape Girardeau.......Limbaugh


----------



## Katie H

Limbaugh - controversial


----------



## Uncle Bob

controversial.......debate


----------



## SurvivorGirl

debate - argue


----------



## redkitty

argue - pointless


----------



## Uncle Bob

pointless....stupid


----------



## Loprraine

stupid = rules


----------



## Uncle Bob

rules.....regulations


----------



## boufa06

regulations - government


----------



## Uncle Bob

goverment....departments


----------



## Loprraine

departments = stores


----------



## Uncle Bob

stores.........mall


----------



## Loprraine

mall = parking lot


----------



## Barb L.

Parking lot - walk


----------



## Uncle Bob

walk ....way


----------



## Barb L.

Way - My ...............


----------



## bookworm

my.........heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

heart....Attack!!!


----------



## bookworm

attack........shark


----------



## Loprraine

shark = fins


----------



## Uncle Bob

fins.....feathers


----------



## Loprraine

feathers = cap


----------



## Uncle Bob

cap........baseball


----------



## Loprraine

baseball = hotdog


----------



## Uncle Bob

hotdog....bun


----------



## boufa06

bun - savoury


----------



## bookworm

savoury......sweet


----------



## boufa06

sweet - memories


----------



## Uncle Bob

memories....beautiful


----------



## bookworm

beautiful..........child


----------



## mudbug

child - wonder


----------



## Barb L.

Wonder - Birth


----------



## boufa06

birth - control


----------



## Barb L.

Control - Self


----------



## boufa06

self - explanatory


----------



## Loprraine

explanatory = directions


----------



## Uncle Bob

directions.....Due South!


----------



## Barb L.

Due South - .... past the creek


----------



## Uncle Bob

past the creek....turn left on gravel road


----------



## Barb L.

Turn left on gravel road ...... beware of


----------



## Uncle Bob

beware of ........Alligators!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Alligators ......and Old Man Krachett!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Old Man Krachett....Dickens


----------



## Barb L.

Dickens - Miser


----------



## Uncle Bob

miser....stingy


----------



## Barb L.

Stingy - Cheap


----------



## SurvivorGirl

stingy - bee

(it was the best i could think of)


----------



## boufa06

bee - hive


----------



## Uncle Bob

hive........honey


----------



## Barb L.

Honey - Sweetner


----------



## mudbug

sweetener - perks


----------



## Uncle Bob

perks......goodies


----------



## SurvivorGirl

goodies - party


----------



## StirBlue

Party - Vacation


----------



## boufa06

vacation - sunbathing


----------



## Barb L.

Vacation - Enjoyment


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunbathing...sunburn


----------



## Barb L.

Sunburn - red


----------



## Uncle Bob

red.........hair


----------



## mudbug

hair - dog


----------



## pdswife

dog - chow


----------



## Uncle Bob

chow...... mein


----------



## StirBlue

mein  -  not a real word .... Q-tips


----------



## mudbug

q-tips - ear wax


----------



## Uncle Bob

ear wax.........WHAT????


----------



## mudbug

jus' tryin' to be helpful, Uncle Bob. here ya go

ear wax - earphone
WHAT??? - WITH WHO???


----------



## Uncle Bob

earphone....what you say??? What?


----------



## mudbug

can you hear me now?


----------



## pdswife

can you hear me now...   Hearing problems


----------



## mudbug

hearing problems - no press allowed


----------



## Uncle Bob

no press allowed.....good news


----------



## mudbug

Amen, brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

still laughing too hard to come up with a rejoinder


----------



## Uncle Bob

Amen Brother....O, Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## Barb L.

"Here I is " !!!!!


----------



## StirBlue

O, Brother Where Art Thou? - North


----------



## mudbug

north - Greenwich Mean Time


----------



## boufa06

GMT - Royal Observatory


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Royal Observatory - astronomy


----------



## bandonjan

astronomy......hubble telescope


----------



## mudbug

hubble telescope - photography x 10,0000


----------



## Uncle Bob

photo at 10,000.......close up


----------



## SurvivorGirl

close up - vanity


----------



## Uncle Bob

vanity.......pride


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pride - lion


----------



## Uncle Bob

lion....King


----------



## Katie H

King - Elvis Presley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Elvis Presley....Tupelo


----------



## Katie H

Tupelo - gum tree (gum tree canoe - John Hartford)


----------



## Uncle Bob

gum tree....gum balls...


----------



## BBQ Mikey

gum balls - chair


----------



## Barb L.

Chair - Sit


----------



## Uncle Bob

sit......relax


----------



## Loprraine

relax = breathe


----------



## Barb L.

Breathe - Deeply


----------



## Uncle Bob

Deeply....In love


----------



## Loprraine

in love = starry eyed


----------



## Reanie525i

starry eyed - rose colored glasses


----------



## Barb L.

Rose colored glasses - Heart Flutters


----------



## Reanie525i

heart flutters - puppy love


----------



## Uncle Bob

puppy love......It was only


----------



## SurvivorGirl

It was only - wishful thinking


----------



## boufa06

wishful thinking - fat hope


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fat hope - slim chance


----------



## boufa06

slim chance - long shot


----------



## SurvivorGirl

long shot - hit or miss


----------



## boufa06

hit or miss - judgement


----------



## Barb L.

Judgement - Case dismissed !


----------



## SurvivorGirl

case dismissed - court


----------



## boufa06

court - basketball


----------



## SurvivorGirl

basketball - bat


----------



## Uncle Bob

bat....blood


----------



## SurvivorGirl

blood - sword


----------



## Barb L.

Sword - Pirate


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pirate - parrot


----------



## Uncle Bob

parrot....yellow


----------



## mudbug

yellow - coward


----------



## Uncle Bob

coward....chicken


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chicken - wing


----------



## Uncle Bob

wing    angel


----------



## pdswife

angel - grandma


----------



## Uncle Bob

grandma....grandpa


----------



## Katie H

grandpa - mischief


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mischief - trouble


----------



## Uncle Bob

trouble....double


----------



## SurvivorGirl

double - single


----------



## Uncle Bob

single.....triple


----------



## SurvivorGirl

triple - sec


----------



## Barb L.

Sec- flavor


----------



## pdswife

flavor - vanilla bean


----------



## SurvivorGirl

vanilla bean - black bean


----------



## Loprraine

black bean - rice


----------



## boufa06

rice - Jasmine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jasmine.......Aromatic


----------



## Barb L.

Aromatic - Garlic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Garlic.....love


----------



## Loprraine

love = blind


----------



## Uncle Bob

blind......ambition


----------



## Barb L.

Ambition - couch potato -


----------



## SurvivorGirl

couch potatoe - baked potatoe


----------



## mudbug

potatoe - Dan Quayle


----------



## Reanie525i

Dan Quail -VIP


----------



## pdswife

Vip - Hubby!


----------



## Barb L.

Hubby - Partner


----------



## Loprraine

partner = business


----------



## boufa06

business - deals


----------



## Uncle Bob

deals....dealer


----------



## boufa06

dealer - casino


----------



## SurvivorGirl

casino - vegas


----------



## boufa06

Vegas - Nevada


----------



## pdswife

Nevada - Reno


----------



## Barb L.

Reno - Money


----------



## Reanie525i

Money - Dough


----------



## Katie H

dough - homemade bread


----------



## Reanie525i

homemade bread - irish soda bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Irish soda bread.....delicious!!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

delicious - flavourful!


----------



## Uncle Bob

flavorful....tasty


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tasty - mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TATTRAT

mmmmmmmmmm- cambells soup, mmm mmm good


----------



## SurvivorGirl

cambells soup, mmm mmm good - condensed tomatoe soup


----------



## TATTRAT

Condensed Tomato Soup- Grilled Cheese


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Grilled Cheese - ketchup


----------



## TATTRAT

Ketchup- ketchup flavored chips(hard to find here in the US)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ketchup flavored chips - all dressed

poor you.


----------



## Uncle Bob

all dressed....up


----------



## SurvivorGirl

up - look...


----------



## Uncle Bob

look....over


----------



## SurvivorGirl

over - under


----------



## Uncle Bob

under ....dog


----------



## SurvivorGirl

dog - cat...


----------



## Uncle Bob

cat....mouse


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mouse - cheese


----------



## Green Lady

cheese - cheesey potatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheesey potatoes....Chips


----------



## SurvivorGirl

cheesey potatoes - moon

cheese - moon and the moon is sorta shaped like a potatoe, so go from there


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chips - poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

poker.....fire


----------



## Reanie525i

fire - warmth


----------



## Uncle Bob

warmth....glow


----------



## suhyj88

Glow        Shine


----------



## Uncle Bob

shine.......moon


----------



## SurvivorGirl

moon - sun


----------



## Uncle Bob

sun ..stars


----------



## pdswife

stars - stripes


----------



## SurvivorGirl

stripes - white


----------



## Uncle Bob

white.....snow


----------



## SurvivorGirl

snow - man


----------



## BBQ Mikey

man - chuck norris


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chuck norris - bad jokes


----------



## BBQ Mikey

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> chuck norris - bad jokes


 
Bad Jokes - Bob Saget


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Bob Saget - dumb and dumber


----------



## Uncle Bob

D & D....dummy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

dummy - manniken


----------



## Uncle Bob

manniken.....spooky


----------



## SurvivorGirl

spooky - halloween


----------



## Barb L.

Halloween - Candy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

candy - sweet


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweet.....tooth


----------



## Barb L.

Tooth - Ache


----------



## Uncle Bob

ache....pain


----------



## pdswife

pain - head


----------



## Uncle Bob

head......towards


----------



## mudbug

towards - finish line


----------



## Barb L.

Finish Line -  Winner !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winner...victor!


----------



## Barb L.

Victor - Award


----------



## Uncle Bob

Award....Golden Globe


----------



## Barb L.

Golden Globe - World Series


----------



## Uncle Bob

world series.....baseball


----------



## mudbug

baseball - strikeout


----------



## Barb L.

Strikeout - Detroit Tigers !


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Detroit Tigers - blue jays


----------



## Uncle Bob

Detroit Tigers....stripes


----------



## Uncle Bob

blue jays,,,,red birds


----------



## SurvivorGirl

red birds - fly


----------



## mudbug

fly - airplanes


----------



## SurvivorGirl

airplanes - aviation


----------



## mudbug

aviation - Howard Hughes


----------



## SurvivorGirl

howard hughs ( i was hoping that someone would say that!) - Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## mudbug

Leo D - global warming


----------



## SurvivorGirl

global warming - an inconvenient truth


----------



## Barb L.

An inconvenient truth - Laws


----------



## SurvivorGirl

laws - abide


----------



## Uncle Bob

Abide....with me


----------



## Barb L.

With Ne - fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish.....bait


----------



## Barb L.

Bait - Wormsssssss


----------



## Uncle Bob

worms....crickets


----------



## goboenomo

cricket >>> grasshopper


----------



## Alix

grasshopper - kung fu (hi gobo, how are you?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

kung fu....self defense


----------



## RMS

self defense- knee kick


----------



## mudbug

knee kick - a little higher


----------



## Uncle Bob

A littler higher.....Rockettes


----------



## Barb L.

Rockettes - Unison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Unison...singing


----------



## Barb L.

Singing - La La La La !!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

La La La La.......Sixth degree


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Sixth degree - questioning


----------



## Uncle Bob

questioning.....wondering


----------



## Barb L.

Wondering - Thinking


----------



## SurvivorGirl

thinking - exploring


----------



## Uncle Bob

exploring....spelunking


----------



## mudbug

spelunking - Katie E's photo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katie E's photo....Cave


----------



## mudbug

cave - wine cellar


----------



## SurvivorGirl

wine cellar - basement


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine cellar.....bourbon bunker


----------



## Uncle Bob

basement....leaky


----------



## SurvivorGirl

leaky - spill

(sorry i deprived you of your bourbon UB)


----------



## Uncle Bob

spill -------------waste


----------



## mudbug

waste - T.S. Eliot


----------



## SurvivorGirl

t.S Elliot - musicals


----------



## mudbug

musicals - right here in River City


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Right here in river city - Trouble


----------



## Uncle Bob

trouble...double


----------



## boufa06

double - tragedy


----------



## Barb L.

Tragedy - Loss


----------



## Uncle Bob

loss.......sad


----------



## redkitty

sad - homesick


----------



## Uncle Bob

homesick.....blues

Hey Miss Kitty


----------



## redkitty

Hey UB!

blues - music


----------



## Uncle Bob

Music.....dance


----------



## appletart

dance - joy


----------



## Barb L.

Joy - Grandsons


----------



## RMS

grandsons- boys


----------



## Uncle Bob

boys....men


----------



## mudbug

men - protectors


----------



## SurvivorGirl

protecters - gurdians


----------



## Barb L.

Guardians - Needed


----------



## Uncle Bob

needed.....wanted


----------



## oldcampcook

wanted - poster (as in post office!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

poster.........sign


----------



## Katie H

sign - Taurus


----------



## Uncle Bob

Taurus....Ford


----------



## Katie H

I'm laughing.  It's my sign _and _my car.

Ford - president


----------



## Spiritboxer

president ~ leader


----------



## Uncle Bob

leader........fearless


----------



## Katie H

fearless - Fosdick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fosdick......detective


----------



## Barb L.

Detective - Columbo


----------



## rbmccleary

columbo - yogurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

yogurt.......culture


----------



## oldcampcook

culture - shock


----------



## Uncle Bob

shock.....electrical


----------



## redkitty

electrical - appliance


----------



## sattie

appliance - foodsaver


----------



## Uncle Bob

foodsaver...freezer


----------



## kitchenelf

freezer = useless


----------



## Uncle Bob

useless.....shiftless


----------



## mudbug

shiftless - rootless


----------



## Uncle Bob

rootless.....unfounded


----------



## Barb L.

Unfounded - Baseless


----------



## rbmccleary

baseless - unstable


----------



## Uncle Bob

unstable......shakey


----------



## rbmccleary

shakey.....ladder


----------



## Uncle Bob

ladder.....tall


----------



## redkitty

tall - glass


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass......Margaritas!


----------



## rbmccleary

margaritas........salt


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt......sodium


----------



## rbmccleary

sodium -  diuretic


----------



## Uncle Bob

diuretic.....water


----------



## SurvivorGirl

water - H2O


----------



## Uncle Bob

H2o....co2


----------



## SurvivorGirl

co2 - science class


----------



## boufa06

science class - experiments


----------



## SurvivorGirl

experiments - explosions


----------



## Uncle Bob

explosions.....tiny bubbles


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tiny bubbles - soap


----------



## boufa06

soap - opera


----------



## SurvivorGirl

opera - sleep


----------



## boufa06

sleep - slumber


----------



## SurvivorGirl

slumber - pillow


----------



## boufa06

pillow - talk


----------



## SurvivorGirl

talk - yell


----------



## rbmccleary

yell - scare


----------



## SurvivorGirl

scare - scream


----------



## boufa06

scream - nightmare


----------



## SurvivorGirl

nightmare - awake


----------



## mudbug

awake - dawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dawn.....Delta


----------



## mudbug

Delta (Dawn) - Billy Joe McAllister


----------



## Uncle Bob

BJM.....Tallahatchie Bridge  (In Mississippi)


----------



## mudbug

Tallahatchie Bridge - pass the biscuits, please


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pass the Biscuits please..........And pass around the black-eyed peas


----------



## mudbug

and pass around the black-eyed peas - didn't have a lick of sense


----------



## Uncle Bob

didn't have a lick of sense.......there five more acres in the lower forty


----------



## mudbug

5 more acres in the lower 40 - that I got to plow


----------



## Uncle Bob

It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty Delta day.
I was out chopping cotton and my brother was baling hay.
And at dinnertime we stopped and walked back to the house to eat.
And Mama hollered out the back door "y'all remember to wipe your feet,"
And then she said "I got some news this morning from Choctaw Ridge,"
"Today, Billy Joe MacAllister jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge."


----------



## mudbug

Coincidentally, it is the 3rd of June.................


----------



## Uncle Bob

June.........Blue Moon


----------



## mudbug

Blue Moon - Bill Monroe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Monroe....Blue Grass


----------



## Barb L.

Blue Grass - Kentucky Blue


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Kentucky Blue - Canadian maple syrup


----------



## redkitty

canadian maple syrup - pancakes!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pancakes - waffles


----------



## boufa06

waffles - breakfast


----------



## Barb L.

Breakfast - French toast


----------



## redkitty

french toast - powdered sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

powered sugar.....beignets


----------



## boufa06

beignets - New Orleans


----------



## Barb L.

New Orleans - Jazz


----------



## boufa06

Jazz - Blues


----------



## redkitty

blues - shades


----------



## Uncle Bob

shades.........window


----------



## SizzlininIN

window - view


----------



## mudbug

view - skyline


----------



## obiwan9962

canada - poutine


----------



## SurvivorGirl

poutine - classic


----------



## mudbug

classic - guitarist


----------



## obiwan9962

guitarist.... tapas
(flamenco)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tapas - portions


----------



## mudbug

tapas, flamenco - St Pete, FL (an elderly neighbor had been a flamenco dancer in her youth)


----------



## obiwan9962

florida....pompano (the fish)


----------



## mudbug

pompano - pompadour


----------



## obiwan9962

pompadour......mullet (the hairstyle)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mullet - business in the front party in the back


----------



## obiwan9962

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> mullet - business in the front party in the back


ottawa senators red zone


----------



## Barb L.

Ottawa Senators Red Zone - Good Luck !


----------



## mudbug

good luck - horsehoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

horseshoe.....farrier


----------



## Barb L.

Farrier -  Shoes horses


----------



## obiwan9962

shoes horses.....kentucky


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Kentucky - Durby


----------



## obiwan9962

lol
derby....hat


----------



## SurvivorGirl

hat - mexican


----------



## obiwan9962

mexican....tamale


----------



## Uncle Bob

tamale....Hot!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Hot - Paris Hilton (the fact that she says it, I am in no way saying that she is! - just though you should know)


----------



## obiwan9962

paris hilton.........i'd tap dat


----------



## Barb L.

I'd tap dat -  Dance


----------



## obiwan9962

dance.....music


----------



## bullseye

music -- maestro


----------



## obiwan9962

maestro.....chef


----------



## bullseye

chef -- sous


----------



## obiwan9962

sous......vide


----------



## bullseye

vide -- ogle


----------



## obiwan9962

ogle...admire


----------



## SurvivorGirl

admire - envy


----------



## boufa06

envy - green


----------



## obiwan9962

green.......eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs........scrambled


----------



## obiwan9962

scrambled....sodoku


----------



## boufa06

sodoku - puzzles


----------



## HuskY

puzzles - puzzlement


----------



## Uncle Bob

Puzzlement.....confused


----------



## SizzlininIN

confused......perplexed


----------



## Uncle Bob

perplexed....bewildered


----------



## Barb L.

Bewildered - Distract


----------



## Uncle Bob

distract.......noise


----------



## deeppitbbq

noise..firecrackers


----------



## Uncle Bob

firecrackers......sparklers


----------



## deeppitbbq

sparklers...diamonds


----------



## mudbug

diamonds - the Ritz


----------



## SurvivorGirl

the ritz - cracker


----------



## redkitty

cracker - jack


----------



## obiwan9962

jack ....monterey


----------



## Reanie525i

monterey - aquarium


----------



## obiwan9962

aquarium....sharks


----------



## Reanie525i

sharks - baracudas


----------



## obiwan9962

barracudas....mackerels


----------



## Reanie525i

mackerals - spearfishing


----------



## obiwan9962

spearfishing....the islands


----------



## Reanie525i

the islands - bliss


----------



## obiwan9962

bliss.... sushi and sake


----------



## bullseye

sushi and sake -- satiation


----------



## Reanie525i

satiation - satisfy fully


----------



## bullseye

satisfy fully -- complete


----------



## redkitty

complete - meal


----------



## boufa06

meal - delicious


----------



## Uncle Bob

delicious......apples


----------



## obiwan9962

apples....calvados


----------



## Uncle Bob

calvados....brandy


----------



## boufa06

brandy - cherry


----------



## cnkymnky

cherry ,   pie


----------



## boufa06

pie - flaky


----------



## cnkymnky

flaky, biscuit


----------



## Uncle Bob

biscuit.......'lasses


----------



## mudbug

'lasses - cane


----------



## Uncle Bob

cane.....walking

I wondered if anyone would no 'lasses


----------



## mudbug

I would like some mo' of that 'lasses for my biscuits, please


----------



## obiwan9962

lol
side chatter...folldaroll


----------



## mudbug

foldarol - cotton candy


----------



## obiwan9962

lol
cotton candy.....state fair


----------



## mudbug

State Fair - Willie Nelson concert


----------



## obiwan9962

willie nelson.....dukes of hazzard


----------



## Uncle Bob

WNC.....On the road again  (To Loretto)


----------



## mudbug

to Loretto?  Geppeto


----------



## Uncle Bob

dukes of hazzard......Waylon Jennings..

Check your Makers Bottle Miss Mudd


----------



## obiwan9962

WJ..........bourbon and burgers


----------



## mudbug

Well, duh, Uncle Bob! Color me stupid.  My only excuse is that there is no Maker's bottle around at the moment - just HH's George Dickel.


----------



## obiwan9962

hmmm
no makers mark here either
just this wee bokkle o appletons lol


----------



## obiwan9962

back on topic!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

bourbon and burgers.....good stuff


----------



## boufa06

good stuff - Tsilili Tsipouro


----------



## mudbug

Tsilili Tsipouru - silly string


----------



## Barb L.

Silly String - Fun Spray


----------



## Katie H

fun spray - garden hose


----------



## Uncle Bob

garden hose....faucet


----------



## SurvivorGirl

faucet - spray


----------



## Katie H

spray - lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

lettuce......tomato


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tomatoe - salt


----------



## Reanie525i

salt - margarita


----------



## Katie H

margarita - good time


----------



## Uncle Bob

good time....Summer


----------



## Reanie525i

summer - tan


----------



## Katie H

tan - pale


----------



## kitchenelf

pale - legs


----------



## Katie H

legs - chicken/turkey


----------



## boufa06

chicken/turkey - poultry


----------



## Uncle Bob

poultry.......feathers


----------



## Barb L.

Feathers - Big Bird


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Bird-Scary


----------



## boufa06

scary - ghost


----------



## Barb L.

Ghost - Spirits


----------



## Uncle Bob

spirits......bourbon


----------



## boufa06

bourbon - coke


----------



## doe1260

coke - diet


----------



## boufa06

diet - regime


----------



## obiwan9962

regime...apprenticeship


----------



## Uncle Bob

apprenticeship......beginning


----------



## RMS

beginning - to look a lot like Christmas


----------



## obiwan9962

christmas.........noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Katie H

noooooooooooooooooooooooo! - yesssssssssssssss!


----------



## obiwan9962

yessssssssssss............shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - library


----------



## obiwan9962

library.....solitude


----------



## SurvivorGirl

solitude - cards


----------



## obiwan9962

cards.....poker


----------



## SurvivorGirl

poker - gambling


----------



## obiwan9962

gambling....bungee jumping


----------



## SurvivorGirl

bungee jumping - freaky


----------



## obiwan9962

freaky...michael jackson


----------



## pdswife

Michael Jackson - SICK-0


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sick-o   ......weird


----------



## boufa06

weird - creature


----------



## Uncle Bob

creature.......woman


----------



## boufa06

woman - shapely


----------



## Uncle Bob

shapely.......exciting


----------



## obiwan9962

exciting....alluring


----------



## Uncle Bob

alluring....porterhouse steak


----------



## SizzlininIN

porterhouse steak .... mouth watering


----------



## redkitty

mouth watering - sour candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

sour candy......sweet candy


----------



## boufa06

sweet candy - children


----------



## redkitty

children - expensive


----------



## boufa06

expensive - taste


----------



## Barb L.

Taste - Savory


----------



## boufa06

savory - pies


----------



## obiwan9962

pies....raspberry


----------



## boufa06

raspberry - jam


----------



## obiwan9962

jam...... chutney


----------



## boufa06

chutney - condiment


----------



## obiwan9962

condiment.....soy sauce


----------



## boufa06

soy sauce - light


----------



## obiwan9962

light...spa cuisine


----------



## doe1260

spa cuisine - bamboo shoots


----------



## obiwan9962

bamboo shoots.......pandas


----------



## Katie H

pandas - sooo cute and cuddly


----------



## Uncle Bob

so cute and cuddly....puppy


----------



## Katie H

puppy - love


----------



## boufa06

love - blind


----------



## Uncle Bob

blind....ambition


----------



## Barb L.

Ambition - Desire


----------



## boufa06

desire - power


----------



## Uncle Bob

power....trip


----------



## boufa06

trip - vacation


----------



## redkitty

vacation - fruity cocktails!


----------



## Barb L.

Fruity cocktails - Relax


----------



## boufa06

relax - sentimental music


----------



## IronSides

sentimental music - roses


----------



## Uncle Bob

roses....candles


----------



## boufa06

candles - birthday (Uncle Bob's)


----------



## Barb L.

Birthday - Cake


----------



## boufa06

cake - moist


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

moist ~ chicken


----------



## Barb L.

Chicken - Fried


----------



## pdswife

fried- french fries


----------



## Uncle Bob

french fries.....french fried eggplant!


----------



## boufa06

French Fried Eggplant - Hors d'oeuvres


----------



## cara

Hors d'oeuvres - Antipasti


----------



## boufa06

Antipasti - appetizers


----------



## cara

appetizers - dinner


----------



## boufa06

dinner - sumptuous


----------



## Barb L.

Sumptuous - Comfort foods


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfort foods.......soups


----------



## Barb L.

Soups - Bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

bean.......butter


----------



## Barb L.

Butter - Bread


----------



## boufa06

bread - pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

pudding.....whiskey sauce


----------



## boufa06

whiskey sauce (yum!) - topping


----------



## Uncle Bob

topping.....whipped


----------



## redkitty

whipped - chained


----------



## Uncle Bob

chained.....gate


----------



## boufa06

gate - crasher


----------



## redkitty

crasher - party


----------



## Uncle Bob

party.........animal


----------



## pdswife

animal - lion


----------



## redkitty

lion - roar


----------



## Uncle Bob

roar.....waves


----------



## Barb L.

Waves - Surfing


----------



## SurvivorGirl

surfing - beach


----------



## boufa06

beach - boys


----------



## redkitty

boys - toys


----------



## Uncle Bob

toys....playthings


----------



## boufa06

playthings - bimbo


----------



## Uncle Bob

bimbo....dummy


----------



## boufa06

dummy - fake


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake......false


----------



## boufa06

false - identity


----------



## Uncle Bob

identity........personality


----------



## redkitty

personality - lacking


----------



## sattie

lacking - karma


----------



## Uncle Bob

karma.....aura


----------



## SurvivorGirl

aura - glow


----------



## redkitty

glow - sticks


----------



## doe1260

sticks - Candles


----------



## redkitty

candles - scented


----------



## Uncle Bob

scented.....fragrant


----------



## boufa06

fragrant - rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

rice.....pudding


----------



## boufa06

pudding - Yorkshire


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yorkshire....England


----------



## boufa06

England - Prince Charles


----------



## Uncle Bob

Prince Charles....Polo


----------



## boufa06

Polo - Club


----------



## Uncle Bob

Club.......Golf


----------



## YT2095

Golf - balls


----------



## boufa06

balls - rubber


----------



## YT2095

rubber - band


----------



## Barb L.

Band - Music


----------



## redkitty

music - relaxing


----------



## boufa06

relaxing - mood


----------



## Uncle Bob

mood......ambiance


----------



## boufa06

ambiance - atmosphere


----------



## doe1260

atmosphere - air head


----------



## Katie H

air head - California resident/blonde (Please no one take offense - meant as a funny.  Our daughter is a blonde who lives in Los Angeles.)


----------



## boufa06

California resident/blonde - jokes


----------



## Uncle Bob

jokes.....comedy


----------



## boufa06

comedy - laughter


----------



## SizzlininIN

laughter - joy


----------



## boufa06

joy - ride


----------



## Uncle Bob

ride........horses


----------



## YT2095

horses - for Courses


----------



## Uncle Bob

for courses......for coaches


----------



## boufa06

for coaches - strictly


----------



## YT2095

strictly - Victorian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Victorian.......house


----------



## boufa06

house - maid


----------



## Loprraine

maid = apron


----------



## Barb L.

Apron - Cook


----------



## Uncle Bob

cook..........line


----------



## redkitty

line - waiting


----------



## mudbug

waiting - the Kinks


----------



## boufa06

The Kinks - band


----------



## redkitty

band - rubber


----------



## Uncle Bob

rubber.........tire


----------



## redkitty

tire - motorcycle


----------



## Loprraine

motorcycle = helmut


----------



## boufa06

helmet - safety


----------



## Loprraine

safety = glasses


----------



## boufa06

glasses - brandy


----------



## redkitty

brandy - glass


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass.....bottle


----------



## sattie

bottle.....rocket


----------



## Uncle Bob

rocket.....moon


----------



## boufa06

moon - light


----------



## obiwan9962

light.....diet


----------



## boufa06

diet - program


----------



## obiwan9962

program.....classes


----------



## boufa06

classes - adult


----------



## Barb L.

Adult - Movies


----------



## boufa06

movies - late night


----------



## PytnPlace

late night - candles


----------



## Uncle Bob

candels....loss of power


----------



## Barb L.

Loss of power - Tired


----------



## Uncle Bob

tired.....sleepy


----------



## boufa06

sleepy - town


----------



## Barb L.

Town - State


----------



## Uncle Bob

State.....Police


----------



## boufa06

police - station


----------



## RMS

station- cross


----------



## Uncle Bob

cross.....roads


----------



## boufa06

roads - mountain


----------



## Uncle Bob

mountain....cabin


----------



## obiwan9962

cabin...fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing......reel


----------



## Barb L.

Reel - Line


----------



## Uncle Bob

line.....clothes


----------



## Barb L.

Clothes - Wash


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wash.....Car


----------



## Loprraine

car = race


----------



## Uncle Bob

race.....Talladega


----------



## Barb L.

Talladega - Nascar


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nascar.....Racing!


----------



## Loprraine

racing = team


----------



## boufa06

team - player


----------



## Barb L.

Player - Jerk !


----------



## Loprraine

jerk = knee


----------



## redkitty

knee - brace


----------



## Barb L.

Brace - Back


----------



## mudbug

back - subsidize


----------



## OnlineCooking

subsidize - wellfare


----------



## Uncle Bob

welfare......state


----------



## mudbug

state - ship


----------



## boufa06

ship - ahoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

ship.......cargo


----------



## mudbug

cargo - pants


----------



## Uncle Bob

ahoy........mate


----------



## Uncle Bob

pants....britches


----------



## mudbug

britches - drawers


----------



## Uncle Bob

drawers....skivvies


----------



## boufa06

drawers - chest


----------



## mudbug

skivvies - Navy
chest - bared


----------



## Barb L.

Bared - Naked


----------



## boufa06

naked - truth


----------



## mudbug

truth - factual


----------



## boufa06

factual - analyses


----------



## Barb L.

Analyses - DNA


----------



## boufa06

DNA - testing


----------



## Uncle Bob

testing.....examination


----------



## pdswife

examination = pass with flying colors


----------



## boufa06

pass with flying colors - succeed


----------



## Uncle Bob

succeed.........graduate


----------



## YT2095

graduate - measure


----------



## Uncle Bob

measure....up


----------



## Barb L.

Up  -   Down


----------



## redkitty

down - depressed


----------



## Uncle Bob

depressed.....blue


----------



## YT2095

blue - Vera


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vera.....Dream girl!!!


----------



## YT2095

Dream girl!!! - Vera 

I think we`re stuck in a loop now 

Dream girl!!! - my wife (I`m legaly obliged to answer with that)


----------



## Barb L.

Vera - DC'er


----------



## Uncle Bob

DC'er......Washington Resident    Ha!!


----------



## Barb L.

Washington resident - Michigan


----------



## PytnPlace

Michigan - Lake


----------



## Barb L.

Lake - Erie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Erie....Canal


----------



## YT2095

Canal - Mars


----------



## Uncle Bob

mars....landing


----------



## YT2095

landing - stairs


----------



## cara

stairs - fall down


----------



## bandonjan

fall down - ring around the posey (kids game)


----------



## YT2095

fall down - ring around the posey (kids game) - the Plague


----------



## cara

the plague - rats


----------



## Uncle Bob

rats.....cats


----------



## boufa06

rats - rodents


----------



## sattie

rodents - hamsters


----------



## redkitty

rodents - traps


----------



## boufa06

hamsters/traps - small animal


----------



## Barb L.

Small animal - Kitten


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitten....milk


----------



## boufa06

milk - shake


----------



## Barb L.

Shake ............ Soda


----------



## cara

soda - thirst


----------



## Uncle Bob

thirst....drink


----------



## redkitty

drink - coffee


----------



## boufa06

coffee - house


----------



## Uncle Bob

house........home


----------



## redkitty

house - extension


----------



## Uncle Bob

extension...longer


----------



## boufa06

longer - hours


----------



## Uncle Bob

hours.....days


----------



## Barb L.

Days - Weeks


----------



## sattie

weeks - vacation


----------



## Uncle Bob

vacation....rest


----------



## sattie

rest ..... couch


----------



## Uncle Bob

couch......snooze


----------



## SurvivorGirl

snooze - dream


----------



## sattie

dream - fantasy


----------



## Uncle Bob

fantasy......world


----------



## YT2095

world - plural


----------



## Uncle Bob

plural.....multiple


----------



## Barb L.

Multiple - Choice


----------



## obiwan9962

choice

prime steaks


----------



## Uncle Bob

prime steaks.....expensive


----------



## SurvivorGirl

expensive - weddings


----------



## Barb L.

Weddings - Meaningful


----------



## Uncle Bob

meaningful.......... relationship


----------



## boufa06

relationship - healthy


----------



## redkitty

healthy - nutrition


----------



## obiwan9962

nutrition.......exercise


----------



## boufa06

exercise - jogging


----------



## obiwan9962

jogging......skipping


----------



## redkitty

skipping - jumprope


----------



## Barb L.

Jumprope - Jacks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jacks....ball


----------



## PytnPlace

Ball - bat


----------



## Loprraine

bat = hair


----------



## Barb L.

Hair -  Fur


----------



## Uncle Bob

fur........coat


----------



## Barb L.

Coat - sweater


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweater....cashmere


----------



## boufa06

cashmere - wool


----------



## Barb L.

Wool - Sheep


----------



## cara

sheep - gras


----------



## YT2095

gras - mardi gras


----------



## redkitty

mardi gras - hurricane (the cocktail)


----------



## Uncle Bob

hurricane.......sweet


----------



## Barb L.

Sweet - Fudge


----------



## mudbug

fudge - obfuscate


----------



## Uncle Bob

obfuscate.....obscure


----------



## cjmobxnc

obscure ... cloudy


----------



## Barb L.

Cloud - depressing


----------



## Loprraine

depressing = funeral


----------



## redkitty

funeral - flowers


----------



## Uncle Bob

flowers.......candy!


----------



## Barb L.

Candy - Yum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yum........seafood


----------



## Barb L.

Seafood - Lobster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lobster....Crawfish


----------



## Loprraine

crawfish (love crawdads!!) = haloumi


----------



## Uncle Bob

haloumi.........icing (chocolate)


----------



## Loprraine

icing = cake

( I kind off got confused, I thought this was the Food Game)


----------



## Uncle Bob

cake.........enoki

(Confused? My normal state of mind Ha!)

oops...I did it too! You see?


----------



## Uncle Bob

cake....icecream


----------



## Loprraine

icecream = cone


----------



## redkitty

cone - funnel


----------



## SizzlininIN

funnel - carnival (funnel cakes)


----------



## Uncle Bob

canival.....Mardi Gras


----------



## Barb L.

Mardi  Gras - Beads


----------



## Reanie525i

beads - sweat


----------



## Barb L.

Sweat - Dew rag


----------



## Uncle Bob

dew rag.........handkerchief


----------



## Barb L.

Handkerchief - Tissue


----------



## Uncle Bob

tissue.........paper


----------



## redkitty

paper - anniversary


----------



## Uncle Bob

anniversary....wedding


----------



## redkitty

wedding - rings


----------



## ClevelandRob

Rings - Onion


----------



## redkitty

onion - patch


----------



## Uncle Bob

patch-----------eye


----------



## redkitty

eye - glasses


----------



## Uncle Bob

glasses.....contacts


----------



## Barb L.

Contacts - Friends


----------



## mudbug

friends - campfire


----------



## redkitty

campfire - smores


----------



## Uncle Bob

smores........smoke


----------



## mudbug

smoke - ring


----------



## Uncle Bob

ring....hello?


----------



## redkitty

hello? - goodbye!


----------



## Uncle Bob

goodbye.....boo hoo


----------



## redkitty

boo hoo - boo boo (yogi bear!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

boo hoo boo hoo.....crybaby


----------



## Barb L.

Crybaby - Immature


----------



## PytnPlace

Immature - irritating


----------



## SurvivorGirl

irritating - telemarketers


----------



## Barb L.

Telemarketers - Needless


----------



## Uncle Bob

needless....useless


----------



## redkitty

useless - arrogance


----------



## Barb L.

Arrogance - Dislike


----------



## redkitty

dislike - President Bush


----------



## Barb L.

President Bush - Man


----------



## Uncle Bob

Man.......Woman


----------



## redkitty

woman - mother


----------



## Barb L.

Mother - Miss -


----------



## PytnPlace

Miss - Memories


----------



## redkitty

memories - photos


----------



## Barb L.

Photo's - Treasured


----------



## Uncle Bob

Treasured...........letters


----------



## redkitty

letters - alphabet


----------



## Katie H

alphabet - soup


----------



## CaroleC

Soup >>>> Tomato


----------



## Katie H

tomato - love apple


----------



## Barb L.

Love apple - Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pie....crust


----------



## pdswife

crust- bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread..butter


----------



## redkitty

butter - cookies


----------



## mudbug

cookies - websites


----------



## Barb L.

Websites - Recipes


----------



## CaroleC

recipes - food


----------



## Katie H

food - pleasure


----------



## Anthea

pleasure - chocolate!


----------



## Katie H

chocolate (How can I top that!) - ooey-gooey fudge


----------



## Anthea

ooey-gooey fudge - walnuts


----------



## Reanie525i

walnuts - Thanksgiving


----------



## redkitty

Thanksgiving - cranberry sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Cranberry sauce - Poultry


----------



## Loprraine

poultry = feathers


----------



## Uncle Bob

feathers......bed


----------



## PytnPlace

bed - sleep


----------



## redkitty

sleep - dream


----------



## mudbug

dream - inspire


----------



## Loprraine

inspire = create


----------



## Uncle Bob

create.....magic


----------



## redkitty

magic - tricks


----------



## mudbug

tricks - Halloween


----------



## Uncle Bob

Halloween,,,,,,,,,candy


----------



## mudbug

candy - thermometer


----------



## Uncle Bob

thermometer.....temperature


----------



## cara

temperature - fever


----------



## novice

fever - hallucination


----------



## Barb L.

Hallucinations - Weird


----------



## Barb L.

.....................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Weird.....strange


----------



## pdswife

strange- UFO


----------



## Uncle Bob

UFO........Bogus!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Bogus - shyster


----------



## Barb L.

Shyster - Scrooge


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scrooge......stingy


----------



## Barb L.

Stingy - Cheap


----------



## SizzlininIN

cheap ..... bargin


----------



## Uncle Bob

bargin .....basement


----------



## bandonjan

basement -- canning


----------



## pdswife

canning - MOther in law


----------



## Barb L.

Mother in  law - Passed


----------



## redkitty

passed - test


----------



## Barb L.

Test - Quiz


----------



## Uncle Bob

Quiz........questions


----------



## pdswife

questions - tell the truth


----------



## Uncle Bob

tell the truth...honesty


----------



## pdswife

Honesty- real


----------



## Uncle Bob

real.....sincere


----------



## Barb L.

Sincere - Heartfelt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Heartfelt.....sympathy


----------



## Barb L.

Sympathy - Sadness


----------



## Loprraine

sadness = comfort


----------



## Barb L.

Comfort - Hug


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hug.........Kiss


----------



## Loprraine

kiss = lipstick


----------



## Barb L.

Lipstick - Makeup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Makeup......war paint


----------



## Barb L.

War Paint - Indian


----------



## Loprraine

Indian = Ocean


----------



## Barb L.

Ocean - Salt water


----------



## cara

salt water - pasta


----------



## redkitty

pasta - lasagne


----------



## cara

lasagne - tomato


----------



## Miz

tomato - sauce


----------



## Anthea

sauce - creamy


----------



## Uncle Bob

creamy .......dressing


----------



## Anthea

dressing - caesar


----------



## Loprraine

dressing = stuff


----------



## Uncle Bob

caesar stuff......romain


----------



## Barb L.

Romaine - Anchovies


----------



## Anthea

anchovies - salty


----------



## CaroleC

salty > fish


----------



## Katie H

fish - sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

sushi....seaweed


----------



## Katie H

seaweed - beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

beach....umbrella


----------



## Katie H

umbrella - Cherbourg, France


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cherbourg, France.......Normandy


----------



## Katie H

Normandy - history


----------



## Uncle Bob

History....lesson.....


----------



## Katie H

lesson - learned


----------



## Uncle Bob

learned...scholarly


----------



## SizzlininIN

scholarly .... bookish


----------



## Loprraine

bookish = worm


----------



## Barb L.

Worm - Fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish......hushpuppies


----------



## Loprraine

hushpuppies = south


----------



## Uncle Bob

South.....Magnolias


----------



## Barb L.

Magnolias - Honeysuckle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Honeysuckle......Azaleas


----------



## Barb L.

Azaleas - Snowballs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Snowballs....Fight


----------



## redkitty

fight - pillow!


----------



## Uncle Bob

pillow.....sleepy

Hey Miss Kitty!!


----------



## Loprraine

sleepy = yawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yawn....Nite nite time  Zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz


----------



## Barb L.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ - Snore


----------



## redkitty

snore - earplugs!

Hi UncleB!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

earplugs......swimming


----------



## Loprraine

swimming = frog


----------



## Uncle Bob

frog........man


----------



## Anthea

man >>>> boy


----------



## Barb L.

Boy - Girl


----------



## Uncle Bob

Girl.....friend


----------



## Loprraine

friend = talk


----------



## Uncle Bob

talk.........share


----------



## Barb L.

Share - Give


----------



## Loprraine

give = money


----------



## redkitty

money - evil


----------



## Uncle Bob

evil.....wicked


----------



## Anthea

wicked  >  sinful


----------



## Anthea

Wicked  >  sinful


----------



## CaroleC

sinful  >  chocolate


----------



## Loprraine

chocolate = bunny


----------



## CaroleC

buuny > easter


----------



## redkitty

easter - basket


----------



## Loprraine

basket = case


----------



## redkitty

case - file


----------



## Uncle Bob

file....sharpen


----------



## Reanie525i

sharpen - hone...


----------



## bandonjan

hone -- skills


----------



## Barb L.

Skills - Talent


----------



## Barb L.

- no takers ?


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

talent - scout


----------



## Barb L.

scout - boy


----------



## Anthea

boy >>> girl


----------



## Loprraine

girl = guide


----------



## Uncle Bob

guide.....travel


----------



## Barb L.

Travel - Vacation


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vacation....Summer


----------



## redkitty

summer - fictional!!!!!!!


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

fictional - novel


----------



## mudbug

novel - new


----------



## Uncle Bob

new.....different


----------



## bullseye

different--strange


----------



## Loprraine

strange = bird


----------



## Uncle Bob

bird........brain


----------



## Barb L.

Brain - Pea


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pea.........Cornbread


----------



## redkitty

cornbread - honey butter (YUM!)


----------



## keltin

honey butter = bee


----------



## Loprraine

bee = sting


----------



## Barb L.

Sting - Ouch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ouch......pain


----------



## Loprraine

pain = relief


----------



## Uncle Bob

relief.....Rolaids


----------



## Loprraine

Rolaids = chalk


----------



## Barb L.

chalk - teacher


----------



## Uncle Bob

teacher.....apple


----------



## redkitty

apple - PIE!  ( you knew I had to say it!!! )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pie....chocolate (I had to say it too!!!!!)


----------



## redkitty

chocolate - brownie (mmmmm)


----------



## mudbug

brownie - vest


----------



## Barb L.

Vest - Suit


----------



## mudbug

suit - clubs


----------



## redkitty

clubs - caveman


----------



## Loprraine

caveman = fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire.....truck


----------



## bullseye

truck--haul


----------



## Uncle Bob

haul.......you


----------



## bullseye

you-----tube


----------



## redkitty

tube - worm


----------



## Barb L.

Worm - Earth


----------



## Loprraine

earth = globe


----------



## Uncle Bob

globe.....ball


----------



## Barb L.

Ball - Bat


----------



## Uncle Bob

bat.........ding


----------



## Barb L.

Ding - Dong


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

dong - dung


----------



## obiwan9962

dung.....beetle


----------



## redkitty

beetle - bug


----------



## obiwan9962

bug.....chocolate


lol


----------



## redkitty

wait, there is chocolate bugs!!!???

chocolate - factory


----------



## obiwan9962

factory.....synthesized


not chocolate bugs
but chocolate covered bugs
rather tasty i hear


----------



## Uncle Bob

synthesized.....music

A piece of Chocolate Torte please!


----------



## obiwan9962

music...reggae


----------



## Uncle Bob

reggae.....Islands


----------



## obiwan9962

islands.....jerk chicken

irie mon


----------



## redkitty

jerk chicken - spicy

mmmm...chocolate torte!


----------



## Barb L.

Spicy - Hot sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot Sauce......Louisiana

mmmm Chocolate torte with raspberries


----------



## Loprraine

Louisiana = Zydeco

..and some whipped cream on the torte..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zydeco......Cajun

mmmm extra cream please


----------



## Barb L.

Cajun - Gumbo


----------



## keltin

Gumbo - Crab


----------



## Loprraine

crab = Maryland


----------



## River Street Sweets

Maryland = vacation


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

vacation >>> beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

beach.......ball


----------



## keltin

ball........bat


----------



## Uncle Bob

bat.....vampire


----------



## keltin

vampire.......fang


----------



## obiwan9962

fang....wolf


----------



## Barb L.

Wolf - Untrustworthy


----------



## bullseye

Untrustworthy--reprehensible


----------



## obiwan9962

reprehensible....republicans
lol
no throwing stones!


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

republicans ... November


----------



## Loprraine

November = leaves


----------



## Barb L.

Leaves - Fall


----------



## redkitty

fall - broken


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken......window


----------



## Loprraine

window = curtain


----------



## Uncle Bob

curtain....blinds


----------



## keltin

blinds......duck


----------



## Uncle Bob

duck.......gumbo


----------



## Barb L.

Gumbo - Yum !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yum.....Yum Yum!!!


----------



## mudbug

yum yum - ya ya


----------



## Uncle Bob

ya ya...talking


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

talking ... mouth


----------



## Uncle Bob

mouth.......Loud


----------



## IronSides

loud.... bang


----------



## obiwan9962

bang....buckshot


----------



## Uncle Bob

buckshot.....mudders


----------



## Katie H

mudders...fodders


----------



## Uncle Bob

fodders.....animal feed


----------



## Katie H

animal feed - dried corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

dried corn.....corn meal


----------



## obiwan9962

corn meal....polenta


----------



## Mr._Steak

polenta - mush


----------



## Katie H

mush - yummy breakfast food


----------



## Uncle Bob

yummy breakfast food.....Grits!!!!


----------



## redkitty

grits - diner


----------



## Uncle Bob

diner....cafe


----------



## redkitty

cafe - latte


----------



## Barb L.

Latte - Espresso


----------



## Uncle Bob

Espresso....cafe au lait


----------



## Anthea

cafe au lait - coffee


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

coffee ... english muffin


----------



## Barb L.

Coffee -  Stimulant


----------



## redkitty

stimulant - insomnia


----------



## Loprraine

insomnia = sheep


----------



## Barb L.

Insomnia - Sleepless


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sleepless......nights


----------



## cara

nights - dark


----------



## redkitty

dark - roast


----------



## Uncle Bob

roast.....coffee


----------



## cara

coffee  - dark


----------



## redkitty

we just did dark!?

dark - waters


----------



## Uncle Bob

waters......calm


----------



## Barb L.

Calm - Stream


----------



## Loprraine

stream = fish


----------



## Barb L.

Fish - Chips


----------



## cara

chips - potato


----------



## redkitty

potato - dirt


----------



## cara

dirt - harvest


----------



## Reanie525i

harvest - fall season


----------



## Uncle Bob

fall season...leaves


----------



## Barb L.

Leaves - colorfull


----------



## redkitty

colorful - sunset


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunset....sunrise


----------



## redkitty

sunrise - desert


----------



## pdswife

desert - dry


----------



## redkitty

dry - martini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Martini.....Somebody say Martini???????

Vodka!!


----------



## redkitty

mmmm...vodka....mmmm.

vodka - Russian


----------



## pdswife

Russian - Black


----------



## bullseye

Black--evil


----------



## mudbug

evil - pantyhose


----------



## bullseye

pantyhose--impediment


----------



## redkitty

impediment - speech


----------



## Barb L.

Speech - Talk


----------



## redkitty

talk - trash


----------



## OnlineCooking

Trash - Big ugly man eating rodents


----------



## bullseye

Big ugly man eating rodents--disgusting


----------



## redkitty

disgusting - habits


----------



## pdswife

habits - over and over


----------



## OnlineCooking

over and over - flipping pancakes


----------



## Mr._Steak

flipping pancakes - griddle


----------



## mudbug

griddle - gridiron


----------



## OnlineCooking

gridiron - opppps I answered the hot iron instead of my cell phone


----------



## Mr._Steak

OnlineCooking said:
			
		

> gridiron - opppps I answered the hot iron instead of my cell phone



That's gonna leave a mark!!


gridiron-tackle


----------



## Barb L.

Tackle - Football


----------



## redkitty

football - stadium


----------



## Loprraine

stadium = popcorn


----------



## Barb L.

Popcorn - Butter


----------



## redkitty

butter - pastry


----------



## Loprraine

pastry = brush


----------



## redkitty

brush - paint


----------



## Barb L.

Paint - Finger


----------



## Loprraine

finger = point


----------



## Barb L.

Point - Blank


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

blank ... stare


----------



## Uncle Bob

stare.....dumbfounded!


----------



## Barb L.

Dumbfounded - Confused


----------



## Uncle Bob

confused.......normal


----------



## pdswife

Normal - everyday


----------



## Uncle Bob

everyday....thing


----------



## cara

thing - everything


----------



## keltin

everything............else


----------



## Uncle Bob

else......where


----------



## Barb L.

Else - Or .......................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Or.....What?


----------



## keltin

What......for?


----------



## Uncle Bob

for....... money..........


----------



## redkitty

money - security


----------



## keltin

security.....social


----------



## Uncle Bob

social...science


----------



## keltin

science.....beaker


----------



## Barb L.

Beaker - YT


----------



## redkitty

hahaahhaa!!

YT - English


----------



## Barb L.

English - Accent


----------



## pdswife

English - French


----------



## redkitty

French - wine


----------



## pdswife

Wine -  red


----------



## redkitty

red - head!


----------



## pdswife

Head - foot


( I'll save my first thought for the PIT, lol)


----------



## Uncle Bob

foot....mouth


----------



## Barb L.

Mouth - Eat


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eat..........chew


----------



## redkitty

chew - gum


----------



## Uncle Bob

gum............teeth


----------



## keltin

teeth........saw


----------



## Uncle Bob

saw.......cross cut


----------



## keltin

cross cut.........angle


----------



## Uncle Bob

angle.............degrees


----------



## Barb L.

Degrees - Temperature


----------



## Uncle Bob

temperature..........Hot


----------



## cara

hot - chili


----------



## Uncle Bob

chili.....dog


----------



## YT2095

Dog - eared


----------



## Barb L.

Eared - Donkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

donkey......mule


----------



## YT2095

mule - Hybrid


..................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hybrid....vigor


----------



## YT2095

vigor - energetic


----------



## pdswife

energetic- tired


----------



## Uncle Bob

tired....me too


----------



## Renee Attili

me too -third wheel


----------



## Uncle Bob

third wheel...fifth wheel


----------



## pdswife

fifth wheel - lets go camping!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

lets go camping......pick me up!!


----------



## Barb L.

Pick me up - Im on my way !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Im on my way......I'll be ready!


----------



## pdswife

I'll be ready -  ready or not


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ready or not.....Here I Come!


----------



## Barb L.

Here I come - Hide and seek


----------



## redkitty

hide & seek - game


----------



## Uncle Bob

game....food


----------



## redkitty

food - fast


----------



## Uncle Bob

fast........slow


----------



## Barb L.

Slow - Turtle


----------



## Uncle Bob

turtle......soup


----------



## Barb L.

Soup - Bean


----------



## redkitty

bean - burrito


----------



## JoyC

burrito - Mexico


----------



## pdswife

Mexico- home away from home


----------



## Uncle Bob

home away from home.......Mountains


----------



## Barb L.

Mountains - Big


----------



## redkitty

big - mistake


----------



## Uncle Bob

mistake......error


----------



## pdswife

error - do over


----------



## Katie H

do over - new beginning


----------



## Uncle Bob

new beginning....fresh start


----------



## Barb L.

Fresh start - Try again


----------



## Uncle Bob

try again....one more time


----------



## Katie H

one more time - Captain and Tenille


----------



## Barb L.

Caaptain and Tenille - neat couple


----------



## Uncle Bob

neat couple.....Ward & June


----------



## Anthea

June - July


----------



## CaroleC

july >>> summer


----------



## Reanie525i

summer - sunshine


----------



## CaroleC

sunshine  >>>>  rainbow


----------



## Anthea

Rainbow - Shine


----------



## redkitty

shine - shoes


----------



## Barb L.

Shoes - Boots


----------



## Uncle Bob

boots........rubber


----------



## redkitty

rubber - band


----------



## Uncle Bob

band.....dance


----------



## Katie H

dance - rhythm


----------



## redkitty

rhythm - blues


----------



## Uncle Bob

blues...........delta


----------



## YT2095

Delta - Triangle.


----------



## Barb L.

Triangle - Square


----------



## Uncle Bob

square..........deal


----------



## phil_uk

deal.... bargain


----------



## Uncle Bob

bargin........ shopper


----------



## YT2095

shopper - consumer


----------



## Uncle Bob

consumer.....awareness


----------



## YT2095

awareness - Alert


(be alert, the world needs more Lerts)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alert...........Weather


----------



## keltin

Weather......HOT!


----------



## Barb L.

Hot - Tamale


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tamale.....masa


----------



## Barb L.

Masa - Tortillas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tortillas........taco


----------



## YT2095

taco - speed.

(yeah I know it`s spelled with a "H" but the sound`s the same).


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed...demon


----------



## appletart

demon..evil


----------



## redkitty

evil - gang


----------



## Barb L.

Gang- Bang


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bang..........Boom


----------



## Barb L.

Boom - Bomb


----------



## pdswife

bomb - dead


----------



## Uncle Bob

dead.........meat


----------



## appletart

meat - head


----------



## Uncle Bob

head........cheese


----------



## keltin

cheese......dog


----------



## GotGarlic

dog ... days


----------



## redkitty

days - week


----------



## Uncle Bob

week......strong   (I know!!! ha!


----------



## keltin

strong.......weight


----------



## Uncle Bob

weight.....pounds


----------



## keltin

pounds.....dollars


----------



## Uncle Bob

dollars......sense  (I know!)


----------



## keltin

sense.........smell


----------



## Uncle Bob

smell........taste


----------



## keltin

taste......bud


----------



## appletart

bud..light


----------



## Barb L.

Light - Feather


----------



## bullseye

Feather--down


----------



## Katie H

down - comforter (oh, so snuggly)


----------



## Barb L.

Comforter - Cozy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cozy............up


----------



## Barb L.

Up - Stairs


----------



## keltin

stairs.....flight


----------



## Uncle Bob

flight.......fugitive


----------



## keltin

fugitive.......law


----------



## redkitty

law - politics


----------



## keltin

Politics.....Schwarzenegger


----------



## Uncle Bob

schwarzenegger.........Governor


----------



## keltin

governor..........engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

gasoline............................


----------



## keltin

gasoline......EXPENSIVE


----------



## Uncle Bob

Expensive......groceries!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyfoodie

groceries..... dinner


----------



## Barb L.

dinner - supper


----------



## Uncle Bob

supper.......time


----------



## bullseye

time--flies


----------



## Barb L.

Flies - Poop


----------



## Uncle Bob

flies......airplane


----------



## Uncle Bob

poop..........tired


----------



## Barb L.

Tired - Sleepy


----------



## Uncle Bob

sleepy....sneezy


----------



## YT2095

sneezy - Hayfever  (ohhhh how I hate it)


----------



## Uncle Bob

hayfever....allergy


----------



## keltin

allergy.....pollen


----------



## Katie H

pollen - bees


----------



## redkitty

bees - bumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

bumble.....idiot


----------



## pdswife

Idiot - teenage son....


----------



## Uncle Bob

teenage son......smarter   (they think)


----------



## keltin

smarter.....mistaken


----------



## Katie H

mistaken - identity


----------



## Uncle Bob

identity.....Theft


----------



## keltin

theft......ring


----------



## Barb L.

Ring - Diamond


----------



## Katie H

diamond - glitter


----------



## Uncle Bob

glitter......gold


----------



## redkitty

gold - titanium


----------



## Uncle Bob

titanium......better


----------



## YT2095

better......Half.


----------



## Uncle Bob

half.........full


----------



## YT2095

Graffiti....... YT WOZ ERE!


----------



## Uncle Bob

graffiti....spray paint


----------



## YT2095

spray paint - smelly.


----------



## Barb L.

Smelly - Socks


----------



## YT2095

Socks - Wind.


----------



## Uncle Bob

wind......rain


----------



## Kaddehawk

rain----storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm.....thunder


----------



## jeninga75

thunder - storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm.....thunder


----------



## Katie H

thunder - lightening


----------



## bullseye

lightening--easing


----------



## YT2095

easing - pliers


----------



## Barb L.

Pliers - Tool


----------



## redkitty

tool - bench


----------



## YT2095

bench - Laboratory


----------



## jeninga75

Laboratory - Scientist


----------



## iCook31

scientist - dr. jekyll and mr. hyde


----------



## Uncle Bob

jekyll & hyde.....opposite


----------



## iCook31

opposite - attract


----------



## Uncle Bob

attract....attention


----------



## effektz

attention - wh0re


----------



## Uncle Bob

attention.....span


----------



## keltin

span.....bridge


----------



## Uncle Bob

bridge.....draw


----------



## iCook31

draw......cards


----------



## Barb L.

Cards - Euchre


----------



## Uncle Bob

Euchre....trump


----------



## jeninga75

trump - tower


----------



## Katie H

towel - Eiffel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eiffel....Paris


----------



## jeninga75

Paris - hilton (sorry >< only thing I can think of...)


----------



## Katie H

Hilton - luxury accommodations


----------



## keltin

luxury accommodations..............fifth wheel


----------



## Uncle Bob

fifth wheel......camping


----------



## Katie H

camping - heaven


----------



## keltin

heaven...........hades


----------



## Uncle Bob

hades.........Hot!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

hot - here


----------



## keltin

here..............now


----------



## Katie H

now - later


----------



## keltin

later.....whenever


----------



## Uncle Bob

whenever.....ok


----------



## Katie H

ok - corral


----------



## Uncle Bob

corral.....dodge


----------



## iCook31

trump........hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

hair.....comb   (now something that associates with comb)


----------



## bullseye

comb...honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey....bees


----------



## bullseye

bees--buzz


----------



## Uncle Bob

buzz.......saw


----------



## pdswife

saw - heard


----------



## Uncle Bob

heard......ears,,,


----------



## Katie H

ears - rabbit


----------



## redkitty

rabbit - thumper


----------



## Uncle Bob

thumper......heart


----------



## Barb L.

Heart - Pickled


----------



## Uncle Bob

pickled.......pigs feet


----------



## Loprraine

pigs feet = butcher


----------



## Barb L.

Butcher - Meat cutter


----------



## pdswife

Meat cutter - meat tenderizer


----------



## keltin

meat tenderizer.....mallet


----------



## Barb L.

Mallet - Pound


----------



## Uncle Bob

pound.....ounces


----------



## Loprraine

ounces = scale


----------



## keltin

scale.........fish


----------



## Barb L.

Fish - Fry


----------



## iCook31

fry.........french


----------



## redkitty

french - wine


----------



## iCook31

honey..........bee


----------



## Kaddehawk

bee --- hive


----------



## redkitty

iCook31 said:
			
		

> honey..........bee



the last word was "wine", where the heck did "honey" come from?! 

hive - queen


----------



## bullseye

queen--drag


----------



## Uncle Bob

drag ....  race


----------



## pdswife

race - horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

horse.....saddle


----------



## keltin

saddle.....wow (I just used saddle in the double letter game!!!)


----------



## Katie H

saddle - lamb (as in saddle of...)


----------



## Uncle Bob

lamb.........wool


----------



## redkitty

wool - itchy


----------



## Uncle Bob

itchy......scratchy


----------



## Loprraine

scratchy = nails


----------



## Uncle Bob

nails....hammer


----------



## Barb L.

Hammer - Pound


----------



## Uncle Bob

pound......bang


----------



## redkitty

bang - gun


----------



## Uncle Bob

gun.....oil


----------



## keltin

oil.........slick


----------



## redkitty

slick - player


----------



## keltin

player........dealer


----------



## Barb L.

Dealer - Cards


----------



## jeninga75

Cards - Poker


----------



## redkitty

poker - face


----------



## Uncle Bob

face......books


----------



## Barb L.

Books - School


----------



## Uncle Bob

school......days


----------



## jeninga75

days - weeks


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Weeks-Perpetuity


----------



## keltin

perpetuity.......infinity


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Infinity-Frontier


----------



## keltin

Frontier............Final


----------



## Kaddehawk

Final --- stage


----------



## keltin

stage..............perform


----------



## Katie H

perform - to act


----------



## Uncle Bob

to act...crazy


----------



## Katie H

crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patsy cline.....country


----------



## keltin

country...............store


----------



## expatgirl

store-potatoes


----------



## bullseye

potatoes--peel


----------



## Barb L.

Peel - Bananas


----------



## Uncle Bob

bananas....pudding


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Pudding-Fat


----------



## redkitty

fat - head


----------



## cara

head - hair


----------



## bullseye

hair--ball


----------



## cara

ball - soccer


----------



## bullseye

soccer--football


----------



## redkitty

football - stadium


----------



## cara

stadium - concert


----------



## Uncle Bob

concert.....master


----------



## bullseye

master--slave


----------



## cara

slave - buy


----------



## bullseye

buy--spend


----------



## cara

spend - money


----------



## Uncle Bob

money....talks


----------



## bullseye

talks--listens


----------



## Uncle Bob

listens.....politely


----------



## bullseye

politely--courteous


----------



## Barb L.

Courteous - Thoughtful


----------



## bullseye

Thoughtful--pensive


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Pensive-Mournfull


----------



## bullseye

Mournful--grieving


----------



## Katie H

grieving - loss


----------



## bullseye

loss--leader


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Leader-Scouts


----------



## bullseye

Scouts--cub


----------



## redkitty

cub - Chicago


----------



## keltin

Chicago.....windy


----------



## Barb L.

Windy - Talkative


----------



## Uncle Bob

talkative.....wordy


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Wordy-Egghead


----------



## Uncle Bob

egghead......nerd


----------



## Kaddehawk

nerd --- candy

( I confess.... I'm addicted to them! lol)


----------



## Loprraine

candy = eye


----------



## keltin

eye................beholder


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Beholder-Beehive


----------



## Kaddehawk

Beehive --- Honeycomb


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Honeycomb-Fingernails


----------



## keltin

fingernails..........Freddy


----------



## Kaddehawk

Freddy --- Mercury


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Mercury-Thermometer


----------



## Barb L.

Thermometer - Fever


----------



## keltin

fever.....pitch


----------



## cara

pitch - dark


----------



## redkitty

dark - water


----------



## keltin

water.......life


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Life-Divine


----------



## keltin

Divine.......Comedy


----------



## Hugh-Candoit

Comedy-Farce


----------



## Uncle Bob

farce......joke


----------



## Loprraine

joke = laugh


----------



## Uncle Bob

laugh......chuckle...


----------



## Kaddehawk

chuckle ---- giggle


----------



## Uncle Bob

giggle......silly


----------



## expatgirl

silly.........foolish


----------



## Kaddehawk

foolish ---- air-head


----------



## Uncle Bob

air-head.....witless wonder


----------



## Loprraine

witless wonder = government


----------



## Uncle Bob

goverment.....intervention


----------



## Barb L.

Intervention - Guidance


----------



## Uncle Bob

guidance...counselor


----------



## pdswife

counselor - good advice


----------



## Barb L.

Good advice - Parents


----------



## cara

parents - good night story


----------



## expatgirl

goodnight story-Dr. Seuss


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dr Seuss......funny hat


----------



## Kaddehawk

funny hat ---- chapeau


----------



## Uncle Bob

chapeau....bishop


----------



## bandonjan

bishop...pope


----------



## Uncle Bob

pope.....man


----------



## Katie H

man - homo sapiens


----------



## cara

homo sapiens - wise ?


----------



## redkitty

wise - owl


----------



## expatgirl

owl--fowl.............


----------



## cara

fowl - chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

chicken..little


----------



## redkitty

little - mouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

mouse........Mickey


----------



## Barb L.

Mickey - Rooney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rooney......short


----------



## Barb L.

Short - Stature


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stature.....Liberty


----------



## Loprraine

Liberty = bell


----------



## Uncle Bob

bell......crack


----------



## Loprraine

crack = sidewalk


----------



## Uncle Bob

sidewalk......cafe


----------



## GotGarlic

cafe --- outdoor


----------



## expatgirl

mouse--trap


----------



## expatgirl

cafe--coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

What happened to "outdoor"? Ha! Ha!



coffee.......pot


----------



## Loprraine

pot = stir


----------



## Uncle Bob

stir......fold


----------



## Jeekinz

fold - check


----------



## Loprraine

check = mate


----------



## Uncle Bob

mate....pair


----------



## Jeekinz

pair - wines


----------



## GotGarlic

wines ..... dines


----------



## Uncle Bob

dines....out


----------



## Loprraine

out = tonsils


----------



## Uncle Bob

tonsils.....useless


----------



## Barb L.

Useless - Worthless


----------



## Uncle Bob

Worthless.....junk


----------



## Loprraine

junk = yard


----------



## expatgirl

yard-36 inches


----------



## pdswife

36 inches - not very long


----------



## Uncle Bob

not very long.....short


----------



## keltin

short...........tempered


----------



## Katie H

tempered - steel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steel...........drum


----------



## Katie H

drum - roll


----------



## Uncle Bob

roll.....dinner


----------



## Barb L.

Dinner - Supper


----------



## Uncle Bob

supper..........time


----------



## redkitty

time - money


----------



## radhuni

money-comfort


----------



## Alix

comfort - food


----------



## redkitty

food - essential


----------



## Uncle Bob

essential....ingredients


----------



## expatgirl

ingredients---recipe


----------



## Uncle Bob

recipe....guide


----------



## Barb L.

Guide - Explain


----------



## Uncle Bob

Explain......What


----------



## redkitty

what - ever!


----------



## Uncle Bob

ever.....eternity


----------



## Kaddehawk

eternity .... stars


----------



## Uncle Bob

stars.......moons


----------



## redkitty

moons - space


----------



## Uncle Bob

Space,,,,Cadet


----------



## Loprraine

cadet = uniform


----------



## Uncle Bob

uniform....policy


----------



## Loprraine

policy = insurance


----------



## Uncle Bob

insurance....cover


----------



## expatgirl

cover--blown


----------



## redkitty

blown - fuse


----------



## Uncle Bob

fuse.....dynamite


Where ya been Miss Kitty??


----------



## Barb L.

Dynamite - Blast


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blast.......Away


----------



## Loprraine

away = far


----------



## Uncle Bob

far........remote


----------



## Kaddehawk

remote ...... isolated


----------



## keltin

isolated.....incident


----------



## Uncle Bob

incident........episode


----------



## appletart

episiode - dssoap opera


----------



## expatgirl

opera-diva


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

diva = Beverly Sills


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beverly Sills.....singer


----------



## Loprraine

singer = sewing machine


----------



## Barb L.

sewing machine - mend


----------



## expatgirl

mend-broken heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken heart......tear drops


----------



## Loprraine

tear drops = earrings


----------



## Uncle Bob

earrings......diamonds


----------



## GotGarlic

diamonds - Marilyn


----------



## expatgirl

Marilyn--white dress


----------



## Uncle Bob

white dress.....Wedding


----------



## Kaddehawk

Wedding.... bells


----------



## pdswife

Bells - ringing


----------



## gourmande

ringing ... phone


----------



## Uncle Bob

phone......jack


----------



## Katie H

jack - flat tire


----------



## expatgirl

flat tire--jack


----------



## pdswife

Jack - ace of spades


----------



## Katie H

ace of spades - card game


----------



## bullseye

card game--hearts


----------



## redkitty

hearts - cupid


----------



## expatgirl

cupid-bow and arrow


----------



## Barb L.

bow/arrow - Hunting


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hunting.....season


----------



## expatgirl

season---spices


----------



## Loprraine

spices = jar


----------



## Uncle Bob

jar..........lid


----------



## expatgirl

lid--secret


----------



## Loprraine

secret = whisper


----------



## Barb L.

Whisper - softly


----------



## Uncle Bob

softly.....tenderly


----------



## gourmande

tenderly  ...  lovingly


----------



## Uncle Bob

lovingly....affectionately


----------



## gourmande

affectionately ... yours


----------



## Kaddehawk

yours .... truly...


----------



## Uncle Bob

truly,,,,,,,strictly


----------



## gourmande

strictly  ...  speaking


----------



## expatgirl

speaking-public


----------



## gourmande

public ... display


----------



## Katie H

display - window


----------



## gourmande

window ..... SHOPPING!


----------



## expatgirl

shopping---credit cards


----------



## gourmande

credit cards .... debt


----------



## expatgirl

debt--mortgage


----------



## Barb L.

mortgage - burned


----------



## Loprraine

burned = ground


----------



## Uncle Bob

ground.....covering


----------



## expatgirl

covering---papparazzi


----------



## Uncle Bob

papparazzi........photograph


----------



## Loprraine

photograph = frame


----------



## gourmande

frame ... canvas


----------



## GotGarlic

canvas ... sail


----------



## gourmande

sail ... boom


----------



## Barb L.

Boom - Noise


----------



## gourmande

noise ... pollution


----------



## Uncle Bob

pollution.......air


----------



## Barb L.

Air - Hot ......................


----------



## keltin

hot.........dog


----------



## expatgirl

dog---loyal


----------



## Kaddehawk

Loyal ... honorable


----------



## expatgirl

honorable......Olympics


----------



## gourmande

Olympics ... snow


----------



## Katie H

snow - solitude


----------



## expatgirl

solitude-grief


----------



## mudbug

grief-private


----------



## Uncle Bob

private....first class


----------



## gourmande

first class  ...  top-notch


----------



## Uncle Bob

top notch.....the best


----------



## Katie H

the best - Buck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buck    Stops


----------



## expatgirl

you know what's coming up next:

buck stops:   HERE


----------



## Katie H

here - where


----------



## Uncle Bob

where.....there


----------



## expatgirl

there-everywhere


----------



## gourmande

everywhere ... ubiquitous


----------



## Uncle Bob

ubiguitous.....common


----------



## Katie H

common - nail


----------



## gourmande

common ... ground


----------



## GotGarlic

nail ... down


----------



## Uncle Bob

down ..town


----------



## Katie H

town - community


----------



## gourmande

community ... chest


----------



## Katie H

chest - Dolly Parton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dolly Parton.......blonde


----------



## gourmande

blonde  ... brunette


----------



## Uncle Bob

brunette.....pretty


----------



## Katie H

yep, says Buck - brown eyes, too


----------



## Uncle Bob

eyes.....glasses


----------



## Katie H

glasses - champagne


----------



## Uncle Bob

champagne...cork


----------



## gourmande

champagne ... flight


----------



## gourmande

cork ...  Ireland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ireland....Irish....


----------



## gourmande

_*if my cat stopped walking all over the keyboard and blocking my monitor, this could be a lot more fun*_


----------



## gourmande

Irish ... WHISKEY!


----------



## Katie H

For the same reason, I learned that the "save" key is my best friend.


----------



## Uncle Bob

whiskey.....bourbon


----------



## expatgirl

bourbon-Kentucky


----------



## Katie H

Kentucky - My Old Kentucky Home


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kentucky....blue grass


----------



## Uncle Bob

My Old Kentucky Home....Stephen Foster


----------



## Katie H

Stephen Foster - Bardstown  (Later, guys, I'm off to bed.)


----------



## gourmande

stephen foster ... david foster


----------



## Uncle Bob

david foster........funny


----------



## expatgirl

funny-----Robin Williams


----------



## gourmande

robin williams .... Mork!


----------



## expatgirl

Mork:ALIEN


----------



## bullseye

ALIEN--nation


----------



## expatgirl

nation: freedom


----------



## Barb L.

Freedom - USA


----------



## Uncle Bob

USA.....One Nation


----------



## expatgirl

one nation---leader


----------



## GotGarlic

leader ... follower


----------



## Uncle Bob

follower......devotee


----------



## expatgirl

devotee--fan


----------



## gourmande

fan ... club


----------



## expatgirl

I think that this is my "1000th post" yippee!!!!!!!!  

ok, club-----BAT


----------



## GotGarlic

bat --- (are you ready for some) baseball!!!


----------



## keltin

baseball.........diamond


----------



## Uncle Bob

diamond....earrings


----------



## GotGarlic

earrings ... never have enough


----------



## keltin

never have enough.........song


----------



## Uncle Bob

song...bird


----------



## Barb L.

Bird - Finch


----------



## pdswife

finch - pinch


----------



## keltin

pinch.......slap


----------



## expatgirl

slap---smarts


----------



## Uncle Bob

smarts......intelligence


----------



## expatgirl

intelligence---IQ test


----------



## GotGarlic

IQ test ... validity


----------



## expatgirl

validity--reliable


----------



## middie

reliable... trustworthy


----------



## expatgirl

trustworthy-best friends


----------



## bullseye

best friends--buds


----------



## Barb L.

buds - flower


----------



## expatgirl

flower--true love


----------



## Uncle Bob

true love.....first love


----------



## keltin

first love.............puppy


----------



## Uncle Bob

puppy.......dog


----------



## Barb L.

Dog - Bone


----------



## Uncle Bob

bone......boneless


----------



## expatgirl

boneless--worm


----------



## pdswife

Worm = slither


----------



## Barb L.

slither - snake


----------



## pdswife

snake = boa


----------



## expatgirl

slither---serpents


----------



## expatgirl

boa/swallow


----------



## Katie H

swallow - gulp


----------



## Uncle Bob

gulp......chug-a-lug


----------



## expatgirl

chug-a-lug--beer


----------



## Barb L.

Beer - Pretzels


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pretzels....twisted


----------



## pdswife

Twisted - roller coaster


----------



## Uncle Bob

roller coaster.....ride


----------



## pdswife

Ride - wild!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wild....Crazy


----------



## Barb L.

Crazy - Scary


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scary....Creepy


----------



## expatgirl

creepy--haunted house


----------



## Katie H

haunted house - Tim Burton


----------



## Uncle Bob

T Burton....director


----------



## expatgirl

director--symphony


----------



## Uncle Bob

symphony orchestra


----------



## bullseye

orchestra--strings


----------



## Uncle Bob

strings.....attachments...


----------



## bullseye

attachments--additions


----------



## Uncle Bob

additions....trimmings


----------



## Green Lady

trimmings....turkey


----------



## bullseye

turkey--giblets


----------



## Uncle Bob

giblets......dirty rice


----------



## Loprraine

dirty rice = South


----------



## Uncle Bob

South....Southern


----------



## expatgirl

Southern--nights


----------



## Barb L.

Nights - Evening


----------



## Uncle Bob

Evening...Songs


----------



## expatgirl

songs--folk music


----------



## Katie H

folk music - Joan Baez (Am I dating myself?)


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Katie when I saw "songs" it was a toss up betw Joan Baez and Arlo Guthrie and then I just said songs. 

word association:  Joan Baez--The Beatles


----------



## Katie H

The Beatles - Yellow Submarine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beatles....Who were they???

Ringo


----------



## Barb L.

Ringo - Paul -


----------



## expatgirl

Paul--George


----------



## Katie H

George - George of the Jungle


----------



## bullseye

George of the Jungle--King Kong


----------



## Uncle Bob

King Kong....Monkey


----------



## Katie H

monkey - Curious George


----------



## expatgirl

Curious Gearge:  adventures


----------



## bullseye

adventures--vacations


----------



## Katie H

vacations - what's that?


----------



## expatgirl

what's that?  is it a bird?


----------



## Katie H

Is it a plane?


----------



## bullseye

Is it a plane?--It's....Superman!


----------



## Katie H

Yeah, bullseye!!!!  (It's so nice to see a process completed.)

Superman - Buck


----------



## bullseye

Thanks, Katie.  For your sake, I'll continue on...

Buck--naked


----------



## Katie H

naked - um...for my/your eyes only

Thanks, bullseye.  I laughed out loud.  I needed that.


----------



## bullseye

Let's keep it for your eyes--no offense, Buck!


----------



## expatgirl

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore, Toto.....

  Word(s) association: Let's keep it for your eyes------Visine


----------



## Uncle Bob

weevil.............


----------



## bullseye

weevil--cotton


----------



## Uncle Bob

cotton.......gin


----------



## bullseye

gin--martini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Martini....Olives


----------



## GotGarlic

olives --- tapenade


----------



## Uncle Bob

tapenade.....condiment


----------



## Reanie525i

condiment - wasabi...


----------



## keltin

wasabi.....sushi


----------



## expatgirl

sushi--Japanese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Japanese....rice


----------



## keltin

rice.........wine


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine.....cooking


----------



## keltin

cooking........discuss


----------



## Uncle Bob

discuss.....life


----------



## expatgirl

life--friends


----------



## Uncle Bob

friends....family


----------



## Katie H

family - fun


----------



## Uncle Bob

fun.......games


----------



## Katie H

games - Olympics


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olympics.....torch


----------



## Barb L.

Torch - Light


----------



## Katie H

light - heavenly bodies


----------



## bullseye

heavenly bodies--nebulae  (OK, not the _first_ thing that came to mind!)


----------



## expatgirl

nebulae--Milky Way


----------



## Katie H

Milky Way - great frozen candybar


----------



## bullseye

great frozen candybar--snickers


----------



## expatgirl

snickers---M&Ms


----------



## bullseye

M&Ms--melts


----------



## Green Lady

melts-chocolate


----------



## expatgirl

chocolate--fudge brownies


----------



## bullseye

chocolate--sauce


----------



## expatgirl

fudge brownies with chocolate sauce----heaven!


----------



## Katie H

heaven - Godiva truffles


----------



## Green Lady

Godiva truffles-rich


----------



## KellySeven

rich - ca$h


----------



## Green Lady

cash - money


----------



## expatgirl

money--millionaires


----------



## Green Lady

millionaires - billionaires


----------



## expatgirl

billionaires--true love!!


----------



## Barb L.

True love - Fate


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fate.....Destiny


----------



## GotGarlic

destiny --- mystery


----------



## expatgirl

mystery--Sherlock Holmes


----------



## pdswife

Sherlock Holmes- spy glass


----------



## Uncle Bob

spy glass.....up close


----------



## keltin

up close......and personal


----------



## Uncle Bob

and personl.....private


----------



## keltin

private........secluded


----------



## Loprraine

secluded = beach


----------



## GotGarlic

beach --- sand


----------



## Mr._Steak

sand - desert


----------



## Barb L.

Desert - Dry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dry....Wine


----------



## expatgirl

Wine--Sonoma Valley


----------



## bullseye

Sonoma Valley--vineyard


----------



## Uncle Bob

vineyard.....grapes


----------



## bullseye

grapes--sour


----------



## Katie H

sour - vinegar


----------



## kadesma

_vinegar-oil_

_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil.........gas


----------



## bullseye

gas--pump...


----------



## Uncle Bob

pump......sprayer


----------



## Green Lady

sprayer - sprinkler


----------



## keltin

sprinkler.............lawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

lawn..... mower


----------



## keltin

mower.....beautiful!


----------



## Loprraine

beautiful = baby


----------



## GotGarlic

baby --- diapers


----------



## Uncle Bob

diapers.....expensive


----------



## keltin

expensive....toys


----------



## Uncle Bob

toys...children


----------



## Green Lady

children - fun


----------



## Barb L.

Fun - Friends


----------



## keltin

friends.....party


----------



## pdswife

Party - balloons


----------



## Loprraine

balloons = pop


----------



## Kaddehawk

pop .... corn


----------



## Barb L.

Corn - Cakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cakes......ice cream


----------



## Kaddehawk

ice cream ... apple pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple pie.....Mom's


----------



## keltin

Mom's............switch


----------



## Uncle Bob

switch.....light


----------



## bullseye

light--awakening


----------



## Reanie525i

awakening-reality check


----------



## Uncle Bob

reality check.......examination


----------



## expatgirl

examination---life saving


----------



## Barb L.

Life saving - Faith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith.....Victory!


----------



## goboenomo

Victory ----> Champion


----------



## pdswife

Champion = winner!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winner...Success


----------



## pdswife

Success= Pride


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pride......delight


----------



## Barb L.

Delight - Happy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy ...Days


----------



## Green Lady

Happy - Go Lucky


----------



## expatgirl

combining two good answers:

happy go lucky days----Fonzie


----------



## Green Lady

Green Lady said:


> Happy - Go Lucky



(oops! I boobed that one up)


Fonzie - Italian!


----------



## Katie H

Italian - wonderful pasta


----------



## Uncle Bob

pasta........sauce


----------



## expatgirl

Sauce:  Tabasco!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tabasco......pepper


----------



## expatgirl

pepper--corn


----------



## Barb L.

Corn - Chowder


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chowder.....Clam


----------



## Green Lady

clam - sweaty


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweaty.......Hot


----------



## appletart

hot ..lava


----------



## pdswife

Lava - Hawaii


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hawaii.....Hula


----------



## appletart

hula - grass skirts and leis


----------



## Uncle Bob

grass skirts and leis.......Dance


----------



## appletart

dance...salsa


----------



## Uncle Bob

salsa....Cuban


----------



## pdswife

Cuban - can't go there....


----------



## Uncle Bob

can't go there.....forbidden


----------



## pdswife

Forbidden - rules


----------



## Uncle Bob

rules......broken


----------



## appletart

broken - heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

heart.....stopper


----------



## appletart

stopper - plug


----------



## Uncle Bob

plug......spark


----------



## Katie H

plug - gunshot wound


----------



## appletart

gunshot wound....ouch!!!


----------



## Katie H

ouch - stubbed toe


----------



## Uncle Bob

stubbed toe....bandaid


----------



## expatgirl

bandaid---protected


----------



## Green Lady

protected....shield


----------



## appletart

shield - badge


----------



## bullseye

badge--official


----------



## expatgirl

official--police


----------



## bullseye

police--ticket


----------



## appletart

ticket ..to ride


----------



## bullseye

to ride--horse


----------



## appletart

horse...play


----------



## bullseye

play--pretend


----------



## expatgirl

pretend--politicians


----------



## Uncle Bob

politicians......professional


----------



## Anthea

professional > skilled


----------



## Barb L.

Skilled - Chef


----------



## Green Lady

horse - gallop


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chef.....Sous


----------



## expatgirl

Sous--5 star restaurants


----------



## GotGarlic

5 star restaurants - luxurious


----------



## appletart

luxiurious - high style


----------



## Kaddehawk

high style ... haute cuisine(sp?)


----------



## Green Lady

haute cuisine - gourmet


----------



## expatgirl

gourmet---French cuisine


----------



## Reanie525i

french cuisine -truffles


----------



## GotGarlic

truffles - vinaigrette (just had some in one recently  )


----------



## expatgirl

vinaigrette--pepper mill


----------



## bullseye

pepper mill--salt cellar


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt celler......salt shaker


----------



## bullseye

salt shaker--saline


----------



## Uncle Bob

saline...solution


----------



## lwaltero

salt shaker - sea salt


----------



## bullseye

solution--problem


----------



## Uncle Bob

problem.....math


----------



## bullseye

math--numbers


----------



## Uncle Bob

numbers...game


----------



## Green Lady

game-bingo


----------



## bullseye

game--plan


----------



## Uncle Bob

plan...trip


----------



## bullseye

trip--fall


----------



## Uncle Bob

fall .....spring


----------



## bullseye

spring--ahead


----------



## Uncle Bob

ahead.....adore


----------



## expatgirl

adore--cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese............grilled


----------



## Barb L.

grilled - flavor


----------



## Uncle Bob

flavor......sweet!!


----------



## YT2095

sweet!! - Duuuude!

see here for reference: YouTube - Dude! Sweet!


----------



## expatgirl

Duuuuuuude-----John Wayne


----------



## Uncle Bob

John Wayne.....Duke


----------



## expatgirl

Duke---westerns


----------



## GotGarlic

westerns - horses


----------



## redkitty

horses - wild


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wild......Party


----------



## Loprraine

party = pool


----------



## Barb L.

Pool - Car


----------



## Loprraine

Car = Gas ohmy:


----------



## expatgirl

Gas---expensive!!!


----------



## bullseye

expensive--prohibitive


----------



## Uncle Bob

prohibitive....excessive


----------



## appletart

extreme....


----------



## GotGarlic

extreme --- sports


----------



## appletart

sports - fans


----------



## bullseye

fans--blades


----------



## appletart

blades - knives


----------



## Uncle Bob

knives.....forks


----------



## bullseye

forks--roads


----------



## Uncle Bob

roads.....country


----------



## bullseye

country--city


----------



## Uncle Bob

City .lights


----------



## bullseye

lights--neon


----------



## expatgirl

neon--Las Vegas


----------



## Katie H

Las Vegas - getting married


----------



## bullseye

getting married--chapel


----------



## redkitty

chapel - quiet


----------



## appletart

tranquility


----------



## expatgirl

tranquility----meditation


----------



## Barb L.

Meditation - Peace


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peace....Calm


----------



## expatgirl

calm---warm bath with salts


----------



## Green Lady

warm bath with salts - luxury


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm bath with salts......Big towel


----------



## expatgirl

luxurious big towel--Egyptian


----------



## redkitty

Egyptian - pyramid


----------



## GotGarlic

pyramid - King Tut


----------



## Loprraine

King Tut = Gold


----------



## redkitty

gold - plated


----------



## Uncle Bob

plated....covered


----------



## keltin

covered......smothered


----------



## strawberry

smothered... chocolate


----------



## Loprraine

chocolate = fountain


----------



## Mr._Steak

fountain - youth


----------



## Barb L.

Youth  - Memories


----------



## expatgirl

memories---lifetime


----------



## Green Lady

lifetime - love


----------



## Katie H

love - safe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Love..........Adore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Safe......Lock


----------



## expatgirl

lock---deadbolt


----------



## Reanie525i

Deadbolt- Secure


----------



## bullseye

Secure--fasten


----------



## Katie H

fasten - snap


----------



## Green Lady

snap - dragon


----------



## Reanie525i

dragon-prince charming


----------



## bullseye

prince charming--white knight


----------



## Green Lady

white night......rescuer


----------



## Reanie525i

rescurer - Saint Bernard


----------



## expatgirl

St. Bernard---Switzerland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Switzerland......Alps


----------



## Barb L.

Alps - Snow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Snow....Ski


----------



## torenium

Ski....Chairlift


----------



## expatgirl

chairlift---up, up, and away


----------



## Loprraine

up, up, and away = hot air balloon


----------



## Uncle Bob

up, up, and away.......balloon


----------



## GotGarlic

hot air balloon - rainbow colors


----------



## expatgirl

rainbow colors--prism


----------



## keltin

prism........chevrolet


----------



## Loprraine

chevrolet = my Dad


----------



## Uncle Bob

My Dad.....Veteran


----------



## expatgirl

Veteran (my dad, too)------Viet Nam War


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vietnam War...Over!


----------



## expatgirl

over---divorce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Divorce....Lawyer


----------



## Reanie525i

Lawyer-court


----------



## Green Lady

court - tennis


----------



## Uncle Bob

tennis.....ball


----------



## expatgirl

ball---bouncy


----------



## GotGarlic

bouncy --- baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby.... doll


----------



## Green Lady

doll - adorable


----------



## appletart

adorable - cute


----------



## expatgirl

cute---puppies & kittens


----------



## Barb L.

Puppies and Kittens - Precious


----------



## Uncle Bob

Precious.....memories


----------



## Barb L.

Memories - Comforting


----------



## expatgirl

comforting---hugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugs.....Kisses


----------



## expatgirl

kisses---romantic


----------



## Uncle Bob

romantic....evening


----------



## cara

evening - dark


----------



## Barb L.

Dark - Sleepy time


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sleepy Time.....Nap


----------



## Renee Attili

Nap - aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## cara

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh! - cry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cry...........Baby


----------



## Loprraine

cry = mascara


----------



## Uncle Bob

mascara.......eyes


----------



## cara

eyes - tired


----------



## Uncle Bob

tired....muscles


----------



## cara

muscles - sport


----------



## GotGarlic

muscles --- sore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sport/Sore.......Rest


----------



## expatgirl

Rest---sunbathing


----------



## Green Lady

sunbathing - beach


----------



## Reanie525i

beach -serenity


----------



## Uncle Bob

serenity......tranquillity


----------



## Green Lady

tranquility - peaceful


----------



## expatgirl

peaceful---sunset


----------



## strawberry

sunset - sunrise


----------



## Green Lady

sunrise - morning


----------



## expatgirl

morning--newspaper


----------



## bullseye

newspaper--black & white


----------



## Reanie525i

black and white -no insight


----------



## torenium

no insight - wisdom


----------



## redkitty

wisdom - owl


----------



## Barb L.

Owl - Hoot


----------



## expatgirl

Hoot---funny!!


----------



## redkitty

funny - comics


----------



## Barb L.

Comics - Colorful


----------



## redkitty

colorful - sunset


----------



## Loprraine

sunset = red


----------



## Barb L.

Red - Roses


----------



## expatgirl

Roses---Valentine's Day


----------



## Uncle Bob

Valentines's Day......February


----------



## Green Lady

February - cold


----------



## GotGarlic

cold --- cuts


----------



## redkitty

cuts - bandaid


----------



## expatgirl

bandaid--ouchless


----------



## Barb L.

ouchless - painless


----------



## Uncle Bob

painless....simple


----------



## expatgirl

simple--easy


----------



## redkitty

easy - rider


----------



## strawberry

rider - harley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harley....Hog


----------



## GotGarlic

hog --- tied


----------



## redkitty

tied - twisted


----------



## Uncle Bob

twisted....pretzel


----------



## strawberry

pretzel - mustard


----------



## Barb L.

Mustard - Ketchup


----------



## expatgirl

ketchup--french fries


----------



## Green Lady

french fries - fat


----------



## expatgirl

Fat--Mardi Gras (Fat Tuesday)

answer:  Mardi Gras


----------



## gourmande

Mardi gras  ...  Zachary Richard


----------



## expatgirl

Zachary Richard--Cajun


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Cajun - Acadian


----------



## GotGarlic

Acadian - Canadian


----------



## bullseye

Canadian--bacon


----------



## cara

bacon - breakfast


----------



## strawberry

breakfast - omelets


----------



## Uncle Bob

Omelets......Eggs


----------



## GotGarlic

eggs --- quiche


----------



## Reanie525i

Quiche - Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Mr._Steak

texasgirl said:


> bach..........baseball :O)




bach and roll?  

baseball ---- field


----------



## Mr._Steak

Please excuse the above post, I'm a newb!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Field - Corn


----------



## bullseye

Corn--meal


----------



## expatgirl

meal--MUFFINS


----------



## bullseye

MUFFINS--blueberry!!!!


----------



## Green Lady

blueberry - strawberry


----------



## expatgirl

strawberry--whipped cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

whipped cream......chocolate pie


----------



## Green Lady

chocolate pie ............ rich


----------



## Uncle Bob

rich.......blessings


----------



## Green Lady

blessings - goodness


----------



## Uncle Bob

goodness.......gracious


----------



## expatgirl

gracious--hostess


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hostess (is associated with....Party

hostess......party

Party is associated with....?


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Party = Yule Log


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yule Log....Christmas


Your word association does not have to begin with any letter. Just a word you associate with the previoud word! Ha! You are getting there!


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Christmas =Shoofly Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shoofly Pie.......Yummy!!!


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Yummy............Yams


----------



## GotGarlic

yams --- casserole


----------



## expatgirl

casserole---chicken


----------



## cara

chicken - tandoori


----------



## expatgirl

tandoori---bread


----------



## keltin

bread.........pudding


----------



## cara

pudding - chocolate


----------



## keltin

chocolate...........cake


----------



## Barb L.

Cake - Ice cream


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Ice cream = Sundae


----------



## Loprraine

sundae = cherry


----------



## GotGarlic

cherry --- pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie........a la mode


----------



## expatgirl

a la mode---desserts


----------



## slow cooker

desserts - calories


----------



## expatgirl

calories---count


----------



## Katie H

count - Dracula


----------



## expatgirl

Dracula--vampire


----------



## Barb L.

Vampire - Bite


----------



## redkitty

bite - snake


----------



## Uncle Bob

Snake....Sneaky


----------



## Barb L.

Sneaky - Cheater


----------



## keltin

cheater.........poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Poker........Fire


----------



## expatgirl

Fire---911


----------



## keltin

911.............Cops


----------



## GotGarlic

cops --- robbers (what else? )


----------



## keltin

robbers......bandits (which makes me think of Cookie Crisp cereal!)


----------



## redkitty

bandits - masked


----------



## GotGarlic

masked -- Halloween


----------



## expatgirl

Halloween--haunted house


----------



## GotGarlic

haunted house -- ghost


----------



## slow cooker

ghost - Casper


----------



## miniman

Casper - Weinberger


----------



## expatgirl

Weinberger---President Reagan


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

President Reagan = Republican


----------



## redkitty

Republican - criminal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Criminal.....Politicians


----------



## Loprraine

Politicians = election


----------



## keltin

election.....corruption


----------



## redkitty

corruption - police


----------



## Uncle Bob

police.....badge


----------



## Loprraine

badge = boy scout


----------



## keltin

boy scout..............camping


----------



## redkitty

camping - tent


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tent.....stake


----------



## keltin

stake.........vampire


----------



## redkitty

vampire - bats


----------



## Loprraine

bats = hair


----------



## keltin

hair........split


----------



## Uncle Bob

split.....divide


----------



## Loprraine

divide = conquer


----------



## Uncle Bob

conquer........defeat


----------



## expatgirl

defeat--World Cup


----------



## keltin

world cup.........beer


----------



## Katie H

beer - bratwurst


----------



## Green Lady

bratwurst - German


----------



## keltin

German............knorr


----------



## Katie H

Knorr - soup  (Pretty soon soup season!)


----------



## expatgirl

soup season--chicken and noodles


----------



## keltin

chicken and noodles........dumplings


----------



## expatgirl

dumplings--Grandma


----------



## slow cooker

Grandma - caring


----------



## Barb L.

Caring - Love


----------



## expatgirl

love--hugs & kisses


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugs & Kisses.....Romance


----------



## Barb L.

Romance - Blissful


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blissful.....Wonderful


----------



## bullseye

Wonderful--awestruck


----------



## bandonjan

awestruck.......starry night


----------



## bullseye

starry night--Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## expatgirl

wonderful--world


----------



## Katie H

world - huge


----------



## Uncle Bob

Huge....Massive


----------



## expatgirl

Massive....The Pyramids (in Giza, Egypt)


----------



## redkitty

The Pyramids - unbelievable


----------



## bullseye

unbelievable--lie


----------



## redkitty

lie - white


----------



## miniman

white - pure


----------



## Barb L.

Pure - Vanilla


----------



## miniman

vanilla - sugar


----------



## middie

Sugar... sweet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweet........Cute


----------



## expatgirl

cute--toddlers


----------



## Green Lady

toddlers - active


----------



## expatgirl

active--athletes


----------



## Katie H

athletes - steroids


----------



## Green Lady

steroids - bighead


----------



## Katie H

bighead - bad hair day


----------



## expatgirl

bad hair day---frizzy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frizzy.........Curly


----------



## Barb L.

*Curly - Straight*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Straight......Shooter


----------



## Loprraine

shooter = drink


----------



## Uncle Bob

drink........thirsty


----------



## Green Lady

thirsty - water


----------



## keltin

water............dissolve


----------



## redkitty

dissolve - tablet


----------



## Fisher's Mom

tablet - pen


----------



## GotGarlic

pen -- pig


----------



## Barb L.

Pig - Pork chops


----------



## pdswife

Pork chops -  apple sauce


----------



## keltin

apple sauce.........bib


----------



## pdswife

Bib- messy baby


----------



## expatgirl

messy baby--photo opportunity


----------



## Katie H

photo opportunity - Brittany Spears


----------



## middie

Brittany Spears... trainwreck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trainwreck.....Haz Mat


----------



## Loprraine

Haz Mat = Baltimore

(They have signs that say "No HazMats"  I thought it was a type of truck !!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Baltimore....Orioles


----------



## GotGarlic

Orioles -- Bluejays


----------



## expatgirl

Blue Jays--large birds


----------



## pdswife

Large birds - big beaks


----------



## Loprraine

big beaks = bite


----------



## LT72884

bite -- filesize


----------



## keltin

filesize........CRC


----------



## redkitty

CRC isn't a word!!!!  It's an abbreviation!

Keltin...give me a real word!!!!!


----------



## LT72884

Cyclic Redundancy Check

there you go.


EDIT
LOL


----------



## keltin

redkitty said:


> CRC isn't a word!!!! It's an abbreviation!
> 
> Keltin...give me a real word!!!!!


 
...................cyclic redundancy checksum

How's that?


----------



## redkitty

Thats THREE words!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOLOL!!!


----------



## keltin

redkitty said:


> Thats THREE words!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOLOL!!!


 
Katie did 3 words with "bad hair day"! Besides, a CRC is a single thing even though it takes three words to describe it! Come to think of it "bad hair day" is a single thing too! 

Ok, how about just......................check


----------



## GotGarlic

filesize ... megabyte

 Keltin's here! never mind...


----------



## LT72884

keltin said:


> ...................cyclic redundancy checksum
> 
> How's that?


 looks like you and i were on the same page becasue thats what i typed right after he said that. two great minds think alike


----------



## keltin

LT72884 said:


> looks like you and i were on the same page becasue thats what i typed right after he said that. two great minds think alike


 
Yep, posted at nearly the same time!


----------



## redkitty

megabyte - capacity

(geeks!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Capacity........Large


----------



## keltin

large.....NERD!


----------



## redkitty

Nerd - candy!


----------



## keltin

candy.......cane


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cane......Sugar


----------



## Kaddehawk

Sugar .... cubes


----------



## keltin

cubes...............square roots


----------



## Barb L.

Square Roots - Math


----------



## keltin

math......calculator


----------



## Uncle Bob

Calculator...........Manipulator


----------



## keltin

Manipulator...........Terminator


----------



## Uncle Bob

Terminator.....Fiction


----------



## expatgirl

Fiction--Science


----------



## Mr._Steak

science - astronomy


----------



## middie

astronomy... planets


----------



## Mr._Steak

planets - atmosphere


----------



## Katie H

atmosphere - romance


----------



## expatgirl

Romance--"When Harry Met Sally"


----------



## Katie H

_When Harry Met Sally _-  "I'll have what she's having."


----------



## bullseye

"I'll have what she's having."--envious


----------



## expatgirl

I'm still laughing out loud--one of my favorite movie lines!!!!

envious---greedy


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

greedy = green


----------



## cara

green - spring


----------



## Loprraine

spring = Easter


----------



## GotGarlic

Easter --- egg


----------



## miniman

egg - - - - roll


----------



## Barb L.

Roll - Ball


----------



## Loprraine

Ball = Bat


----------



## miniman

bat - scream


----------



## middie

Scream... sore throat


----------



## GotGarlic

scream -- startled


----------



## keltin

startled.......scared


----------



## thymeandthymeagain

Scared = Halloween


----------



## keltin

Halloween................Wiccan


----------



## GotGarlic

Wiccan --- coven


----------



## keltin

coven............gathering


----------



## redkitty

gathering - holiday


----------



## keltin

holiday.....picnic


----------



## redkitty

picnic - ants


----------



## keltin

ants........movie


----------



## Renee Attili

movie-popcorn


----------



## keltin

popcorn.................butter


----------



## Barb L.

*Butter - Sweetcorn*


----------



## keltin

sweetcorn.......pipe


(yeah, seems odd but corn > cob > pipe! )


----------



## expatgirl

pipe--plumber


----------



## keltin

Plumber...........Mario


----------



## expatgirl

Mario--Brothers


----------



## keltin

Brothers..................Grimme


----------



## bullseye

Grimme--antelope


----------



## keltin

antelope............canteloupe


----------



## bullseye

canteloupe--wedding


----------



## keltin

wedding....disaster


----------



## GotGarlic

disaster -- Titanic


----------



## redkitty

Titanic - history


----------



## expatgirl

history--channel


----------



## Barb L.

Channel - Station


----------



## Loprraine

Station = Train


----------



## GotGarlic

train -- car


----------



## keltin

car............park


----------



## sattie

park ..... dogs


----------



## Loprraine

dogs = leash


----------



## keltin

leash...........marriage


----------



## expatgirl

marriage----hard work


----------



## Loprraine

hard work = reward


----------



## keltin

reward.......meager


----------



## bullseye

meager--pickings


----------



## keltin

pickings.......slim


----------



## bullseye

slim--margin


----------



## expatgirl

margin--edge


----------



## keltin

edge......eternity


----------



## bullseye

eternity--today


----------



## expatgirl

today---tomorrow


----------



## keltin

tomorrow.....optimisitc


----------



## Uncle Bob

optimisitc.....Confident


----------



## Katie H

confident -  self-assured


----------



## Green Lady

self-assured......successful


----------



## middie

Successful... wealthy


----------



## expatgirl

wealthy--billionaire


----------



## redkitty

billionaire - daydream


----------



## Barb L.

daydream - vision


----------



## Loprraine

vision = glasses


----------



## redkitty

glasses - champagne


----------



## Uncle Bob

champagne........bubbles


----------



## expatgirl

bubbles--Alka Seltzer


----------



## keltin

Alka Seltzer........hangover


----------



## miniman

hangover - hair of the dog


----------



## keltin

hair of the dog........Nazareth!!!


----------



## miniman

Nazereth - Jesus


----------



## keltin

Jesus.......SuperStar


----------



## miniman

Superstar - Tim Rice


----------



## keltin

Time Rice.................steamer


----------



## miniman

steamer - long voyage


----------



## keltin

long voyage......................Lost in Space


----------



## Loprraine

Lost in Space = Martian


----------



## miniman

Martian - red


----------



## keltin

red.......herring


----------



## miniman

herring - soused


----------



## expatgirl

Lost in Space----Danger!!, Danger!!


----------



## expatgirl

soused---marinated


----------



## miniman

marinated - olives


----------



## keltin

olives..................martini


----------



## miniman

martini -shaken not stirred


----------



## expatgirl

shaken not stirred---James Bond


----------



## keltin

James Bond.........Walther PPK!

(uh, his gun!)


----------



## expatgirl

Walther PPK (had to look it up---never would have guessed that it was a gun)

Walther PPK---bullets


----------



## keltin

bullets.........vest


----------



## Green Lady

vest - 3 piece suit


----------



## expatgirl

3 piece suit---briefcase


----------



## miniman

briefcase - commute


----------



## redkitty

commute - stressful


----------



## Barb L.

Stressful - Holidays


----------



## expatgirl

Holidays---memories


----------



## miniman

memories - photographs


----------



## redkitty

photographs - camera


----------



## Uncle Bob

camera---------bag


----------



## expatgirl

bag---wind


----------



## redkitty

wind - storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm-------chaser


----------



## bullseye

chaser--beer


----------



## SurvivorGirl

beer - bottle


----------



## bullseye

bottle--fly


----------



## Barb L.

Fly -   Swatter


----------



## Jenyfari

Swatter - Bugs


----------



## expatgirl

bugs--espionage


----------



## bullseye

espionage--couterintelligence


----------



## expatgirl

counterintelligence---CIA


----------



## middie

cia... government officials


----------



## Chefellas

red tape................


----------



## miniman

red tape......beaurocracy


----------



## keltin

beaurocracy...................cow patty!


----------



## miniman

cow patty - throwing competition


----------



## keltin

throwing competition..............mullet


----------



## miniman

mullet - red


----------



## Loprraine

red = herring


----------



## keltin

herring......net


----------



## Chefellas

embarrassment..........


----------



## keltin

embarrassment..........ripped


----------



## Chefellas

Cd.........................................


----------



## expatgirl

ripped---hangover


----------



## redkitty

hangover - painful


----------



## keltin

painful........in-laws


----------



## miniman

in-laws - mothers


----------



## Chefellas

Nurturing...


----------



## keltin

nurturing.................mammal


----------



## Loprraine

mammal = food


----------



## keltin

food.......canine teeth


----------



## expatgirl

canine teeth--Lassie


----------



## Green Lady

Lassie - Laddie


----------



## expatgirl

Scottish highlands


----------



## middie

Scottish Highlands... kilts


----------



## expatgirl

kilts--bagpipes & drummers


----------



## redkitty

bagpipes & drummers - loud


----------



## Jenyfari

Loud - rock music


----------



## Chefellas

rock music-dancing


----------



## redkitty

dancing - shoes


----------



## Barb L.

Shoes - Boots


----------



## Loprraine

boots = puddle


----------



## Chefellas

puddle-splash


----------



## GotGarlic

splash --- down


----------



## redkitty

down - under


----------



## Barb L.

Under - Over


----------



## Chefellas

over- ended............


----------



## Green Lady

ended ~ stop


----------



## redkitty

stop - sign


----------



## GotGarlic

sign --- language


----------



## LuckyDuck

English

Uppercut


----------



## Renee Attili

Uppercut - boxing


----------



## Green Lady

boxing - champion


----------



## Katie H

champion  - spark plugs


----------



## bullseye

spark plugs--ignition


----------



## Katie H

ignition - mission  control


----------



## bullseye

mission  control--NASA


----------



## Chefellas

NASA- Moonwalk


----------



## keltin

moonwalk.......moonpie


----------



## miniman

moon pie - desperate dan (I know its cow pie but it came stright into my head as a wierd pie.


----------



## keltin

desperate Dan.................O' Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## GotGarlic

O' Brother Where Art Thou --- Romeo


----------



## keltin

Romeo.........Must Die


----------



## Chefellas

Must Die- The King


----------



## keltin

The King...........Excalibur


----------



## Chefellas

Excalibur-Avalon


----------



## appletart

Frankie and Annette


----------



## keltin

Frankie and Annette...................Mickey Mouse


----------



## expatgirl

Mickey Mouse---Walt Disney


----------



## GotGarlic

Walt Disney -- Disney World


----------



## bullseye

Disney World--Florida


----------



## appletart

st. augustine alligators


----------



## keltin

st. augustine alligators............bayou


----------



## appletart

Credence Clearwater born on the bayou


----------



## Chefellas

Born on the bayou............cajun cooking


----------



## expatgirl

Cajun cooking---Gumbo


----------



## Chefellas

Gumbo-okra


----------



## Barb L.

Okra - Deep fried


----------



## redkitty

deep fried - unhealthy


----------



## keltin

unhealthy...........moderation


----------



## miniman

moderation - "just the one"


----------



## keltin

"just the one"...............Highlander


----------



## expatgirl

Highlander--Scotland


----------



## GotGarlic

Scotland --- kilt


----------



## keltin

kilt..........skirt


----------



## miniman

skirt - mini


----------



## redkitty

mini - mouse


----------



## Barb L.

Mouse - Trap


----------



## Loprraine

trap = snare


----------



## Uncle Bob

snare....Rabbit


----------



## GotGarlic

Rabbit ... Roger


----------



## keltin

Roger..............Wilco


----------



## miniman

wilco - Oket dokey


----------



## keltin

okey dokey....................buckwheat


----------



## Kaddehawk

buckwheat... little rascals


----------



## redkitty

little rascals - classic


----------



## appletart

classic little black dress


----------



## Kaddehawk

little black dress ... elegant


----------



## appletart

...beautiful


----------



## Barb L.

beautiful - flowers


----------



## appletart

....blooms


----------



## Mittens

Spring.....


----------



## expatgirl

Spring......season


----------



## miniman

season - salt & pepper


----------



## redkitty

salt & pepper - necessity


----------



## miniman

necessity - mother of invention


----------



## expatgirl

mother of invention--wheels


----------



## Barb L.

Wheels - On the bus...........


----------



## GotGarlic

on the bus ... go round and round


----------



## miniman

go round & round - those spinning spirals


----------



## Mr._Steak

spiral - football


----------



## Uncle Bob

football~~~~~Season


----------



## appletart

........Fall


----------



## expatgirl

Fall--Roman Empire


----------



## GotGarlic

Roman Empire --- lead (as in the heavy metal)


----------



## Chefellas

lead-pencil


----------



## miniman

pencil - thin


----------



## Chefellas

thin-rail.................


----------



## Aera

rail-train..............


----------



## keltin

train.........track


----------



## redkitty

track - hot wheels


----------



## miniman

hot wheels - racing car


----------



## Katie H

racing car - Jeff  Gordon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jeff Gordon....Winner


----------



## redkitty

winner - trophy


----------



## Barb L.

Trophy - Earned


----------



## m00nwater

earned-cash


----------



## GotGarlic

cash -- money


----------



## Loprraine

money = save


----------



## Uncle Bob

Save~~~time


----------



## miniman

time    lord


----------



## expatgirl

Lord---Land


----------



## m00nwater

land----owner


----------



## miniman

owner - ship


----------



## redkitty

ship - ocean


----------



## miniman

ocean - liner


----------



## m00nwater

liner - football


----------



## miniman

football - star


----------



## redkitty

star - shining


----------



## Katie H

shining - Jack Nicholson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Nicholson.........Joker


----------



## appletart

joker - queen


----------



## bandonjan

queen - castle


----------



## Aera

castle - moat


----------



## redkitty

moat - deep


----------



## Barb L.

Deep - Lake


----------



## redkitty

lake - house


----------



## GotGarlic

house --- garden


----------



## Loprraine

house = family


----------



## Uncle Bob

family.......ties


----------



## m00nwater

ties - railway


----------



## Uncle Bob

railway.......tracks


----------



## m00nwater

tracks - moose


----------



## redkitty

moose - huge!


----------



## Uncle Bob

huge.....mountains


----------



## redkitty

mountains - camping


----------



## Loprraine

camping = sing


----------



## LT72884

sing = Christmas


----------



## miniman

christmas - carol


----------



## Barb L.

Carol - Hymn


----------



## Mr._Steak

Hymn - music


----------



## miniman

music - hall


----------



## appletart

hall & oates


----------



## Mr._Steak

Hall&Oates - oldies!!


----------



## expatgirl

oldies---grandmas & grandpas


----------



## Uncle Bob

grandmas & grandpas...........Wisdom


----------



## expatgirl

Wisdom--teeth


----------



## Loprraine

teeth = brush


----------



## Uncle Bob

brush.......Paint


----------



## Loprraine

paint = colour


----------



## Barb L.

Colour - Blue


----------



## redkitty

blue - sad


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blue...Bayou


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sad~~~~~~~Happy


----------



## keltin

Happy.................go lucky


----------



## miniman

go lucky -star


----------



## Uncle Bob

Star........Struck


----------



## expatgirl

struck--thunder


----------



## appletart

...........clap


----------



## expatgirl

clap--BRAVO!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

BRAVO!!~~~~~~~~~~Applause


----------



## Katie H

applause - Cabaret (Liza Minneli version)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cabaret ......entertainment


----------



## expatgirl

entertainment------comedians


----------



## Katie H

comedians - Bill Cosby


----------



## Chefellas

Bill Cosby- Jello


----------



## expatgirl

Jello--wiggly


----------



## Chefellas

wiggly-eel..........


----------



## Snoop Puss

eel ... pie


----------



## expatgirl

pie--coconut


----------



## Chefellas

coconut-taramasalata


----------



## JoyceS

Chefellas said:


> coconut-taramasalata


 
Caviar dip

(new here )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Caviar dip~~~~~~~Hors d'oeuvre


----------



## Chefellas

Hors d'oeuvre-silver platters


----------



## Uncle Bob

silver platters~~~~party


----------



## Chefellas

party-conversation


----------



## JoyceS

Chefellas said:


> party-conversation


 
chatterbox


----------



## Mr._Steak

chatterbox - cell phone


----------



## JoyceS

cell phone~~~call me


----------



## Uncle Bob

Call me.....Soon


----------



## JoyceS

Soon~~~today


----------



## cara

today - sunny


----------



## Mr._Steak

sunny - weather


----------



## Barb L.

Weather - chilly


----------



## Chefellas

Chilly-sweater


----------



## Chefellas

cellphone-ringtone


----------



## Chefellas

Sorry everyone- somethings wrong with my mouse and it's not scrolling down enough. Ignore the previous answer.


----------



## miniman

sweater - wool


----------



## appletart

wool - wooly sheep


----------



## Chefellas

wooly sheep-shears


----------



## Barb L.

Shears - Hair cut


----------



## miniman

hair cut - buzz cut


----------



## GotGarlic

buzz cut - Marines


----------



## Loprraine

Marines = Ship


----------



## miniman

ship - shape


----------



## Uncle Bob

shape.........Up


----------



## Chefellas

Up-Down...............


----------



## Katie H

down  - morose


----------



## appletart

........sad


----------



## miniman

sad - happy


----------



## redkitty

happy - meal


----------



## Chefellas

meal-soup & sandwich


----------



## cara

soup & sandwich - beef


----------



## JoyceS

beef ~~~~ whack


----------



## Uncle Bob

Whack....Spank


----------



## cara

spank - whip


----------



## Chefellas

Whip-heavy cream


----------



## Kaddehawk

heavy cream.........mousse


----------



## Uncle Bob

mousse......Chocolate..........


----------



## Mr._Steak

chocolate - cake


----------



## Chefellas

cake-                             black forest


----------



## Loprraine

black forest = ham


----------



## Chefellas

ham-sandwich


----------



## JoyceS

sandwich ~~~~ panini


----------



## Uncle Bob

panini---------press


----------



## miniman

press - garlic


----------



## JoyceS

garlic~~~~~vampire


----------



## Loprraine

vampire = teeth


----------



## Uncle Bob

teeth........tooth fairy


----------



## Chefellas

teeth- dentist


----------



## miniman

dentist - aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhh


----------



## m00nwater

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhh - zombies


----------



## Chefellas

zombies-voodoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Voodoo.........Queen


----------



## miniman

queen - Freddy Mercury


----------



## Chefellas

Freddy Mercury-Under Pressure


----------



## Barb L.

Under pressure - Stressful


----------



## Chefellas

Stressful-Headache


----------



## expatgirl

headache--income tax


----------



## Katie H

income tax - drudgery


----------



## expatgirl

drudgery--- the 1040


----------



## Uncle Bob

1040---------Form


----------



## keltin

form..........free


----------



## Katie H

free  - naked


----------



## Mr._Steak

naked - natural


----------



## Katie H

natural  -  pristine


----------



## keltin

pristine..............snow


----------



## Mr._Steak

snow - ball


----------



## Katie H

ball -  sports


----------



## keltin

sports..........cup


----------



## Uncle Bob

sports........show


----------



## Uncle Bob

cup---coffee


----------



## keltin

coffee......early


----------



## miniman

early - bird


----------



## Chefellas

bird-Charlie Parker


----------



## asiantopchef

juicy hamburger


----------



## miniman

juicy hamburger - french fries


----------



## Barb L.

French fries - coleslaw


----------



## miniman

coleslaw - creamy


----------



## Uncle Bob

creamy.......oatmeal


----------



## Loprraine

oatmeal = winter


----------



## miniman

winter - cabbage


----------



## expatgirl

cabbage--stuffed


----------



## Katie H

stuffed - Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thanksgiving dinner-----Cornbread dressing!


----------



## Mr._Steak

cornbread - gravy


----------



## Katie H

gravy  - mashed taters (Lots of  'em.)


----------



## miniman

mashed potato - sausages


----------



## redkitty

sausages - German


----------



## expatgirl

German---cookies


----------



## JoyceS

cookies~~~~computer


----------



## Chefellas

Computer-Abacus


----------



## m00nwater

Abacus - ancient


----------



## Uncle Bob

ancient~~~~~~History


----------



## Chefellas

history-repeat


----------



## expatgirl

repeat--stutter


----------



## Loprraine

stutter = nervous


----------



## miniman

nervous - Nellie


----------



## Barb L.

Nellie - Belly


----------



## expatgirl

belly-----Santa  Claus


----------



## Chefellas

Santa Claus-reindeer


----------



## miniman

reindeer - flying


----------



## expatgirl

flying---kite


----------



## keltin

kite.........tail


----------



## Chefellas

tail - follow...


----------



## keltin

follow...............leader


----------



## expatgirl

leader--Boy Scout(s)


----------



## JoyceS

Boy Scout~~~honest


----------



## Uncle Bob

honest.......Indian


----------



## redkitty

honest - intentions


----------



## Uncle Bob

intentions........Good


----------



## miniman

good - grief


----------



## Uncle Bob

grief.......sad


----------



## miniman

sad - crying


----------



## GotGarlic

crying -- tears


----------



## Chefellas

tears-onions


----------



## miniman

onions - Spainish


----------



## redkitty

Spanish - olives (yummy!)


----------



## Mr._Steak

olives - martinis


----------



## miniman

martiinis - James Bond


----------



## expatgirl

James Bond>>>>>>>Sean Connery


----------



## Barb L.

Sean Connery - Goldfinger


----------



## Mr._Steak

Goldfinger - paint


----------



## expatgirl

paint>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Michelangelo


----------



## Loprraine

Michelangelo = ceiling


----------



## Uncle Bob

ceiling......Fan


----------



## Barb L.

Fan -  Sports


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sports.....Team


----------



## expatgirl

Team--big bucks


----------



## JoyceS

big bucks~~~shopping


----------



## Chefellas

shopping-Zabars


----------



## Aera

Zabars  - bagels


----------



## miniman

bagels - lox


----------



## expatgirl

lox--kosher


----------



## miniman

kosher - lamb


----------



## Chefellas

lamb.........chop


----------



## redkitty

chop - knife


----------



## Uncle Bob

Knife......Fork


----------



## miniman

fork - dig


----------



## LuckyDuck

Dig - Hole


----------



## redkitty

hole - golf


----------



## Uncle Bob

golf........ball


----------



## miniman

ball - hoop


----------



## Loprraine

hoop = jump


----------



## expatgirl

jump>>>>>>>>>battery


----------



## miniman

battery - charge


----------



## expatgirl

charge--MasterCard!!


----------



## Chefellas

MasterCard-debt


----------



## redkitty

debt - stressful


----------



## expatgirl

stressful--interview(s)


----------



## redkitty

interviews - intimidating


----------



## JoyceS

redkitty said:


> interviews - intimidating


 
~~~~ control


----------



## miniman

control - self


----------



## Chefellas

self............ego


----------



## miniman

ego - me, myself & I


----------



## expatgirl

me, myself, and I>>>>>>>>>self-reliant


----------



## miniman

sel feliant - D.I.Y


----------



## Uncle Bob

D.I.Y~~~~~~~~~~Home Depot


----------



## miniman

home depot - garage


----------



## redkitty

garage - storage


----------



## Mr._Steak

storage - attic


----------



## Uncle Bob

attic.......roof


----------



## Chefellas

roof- antenna


----------



## miniman

antenna - television


----------



## Green Lady

television - cable


----------



## Callisto in NC

cable - necessity


----------



## miniman

necessity - mother


----------



## Barb L.

Mother - Father


----------



## Uncle Bob

Father........Man


----------



## Chefellas

Man-...........isle


----------



## miniman

isle - green


----------



## Uncle Bob

green.....tomato


----------



## miniman

tomato - ketchup


----------



## Uncle Bob

ketchup......fish


----------



## Chefellas

fish-marlin


----------



## miniman

marlin - fishing


----------



## Chefellas

fishing-hooks


----------



## miniman

hooks - worms


----------



## Chefellas

worms.............. earth


----------



## Barb L.

Earth -  Soil


----------



## Chefellas

Soil.......plant


----------



## miniman

plant - grow


----------



## redkitty

grow - tall


----------



## Chefellas

Tall----Stilt


----------



## miniman

stilt - house


----------



## Chefellas

house- gingerbread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine

gingerbread = cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookies.........Milk


----------



## Aera

milk.....cow


----------



## redkitty

cow - herd


----------



## Koral280

herd - listened  LOL


----------



## Callisto in NC

herd - sheep


----------



## Chefellas

sheep-wool...............


----------



## miniman

wool - jumper


----------



## Chefellas

..jumper-sweater...


----------



## miniman

sweater - warm


----------



## Chefellas

warm- embrace


----------



## blackanese_speedo

baseball......boring. lol


----------



## miniman

embrace - hug


----------



## Chefellas

hug...................bear


----------



## Callisto in NC

bear - panda


----------



## Chefellas

panda-eucalyptos tree


----------



## Callisto in NC

eucalyptos tree - stinky


----------



## Uncle Bob

stinky~~~~~~~~~~~~Socks


----------



## miniman

socks - shoes


----------



## Callisto in NC

shoes - blisters


----------



## Chefellas

shoes- sneakers


----------



## miniman

blisters/sneakers - no socks


----------



## Uncle Bob

no socks.......barefoot


----------



## Barb L.

Barefoot - Contessa !


----------



## miniman

contessa - Italian


----------



## Loprraine

Italian = amore


----------



## Callisto in NC

amore - love


----------



## kitchenelf

love = cooking


----------



## Callisto in NC

cooking - relaxing


----------



## Uncle Bob

cooking----Discuss


----------



## Uncle Bob

relaxing.....sleeping.....

Ya beat me Callisto


----------



## SierraCook

sleeping = refreshing


----------



## Chefellas

Refreshing.....lemonade


----------



## miniman

lemonade - bubbles


----------



## redkitty

bubbles - fish


----------



## Callisto in NC

fish - trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

trout.........Rainbow


----------



## miniman

rainbow - colours


----------



## Loprraine

colours = fall


----------



## mrs_bb

fall = pumpkin


----------



## keltin

pumpkin................pie


----------



## Callisto in NC

pie ...... chart


----------



## miniman

chart - going to sea


----------



## Chefellas

going to sea- Greek isles


----------



## redkitty

greek isles - tropical


----------



## Callisto in NC

tropical - Pina Colada


----------



## redkitty

pina colada - calories!


----------



## Callisto in NC

calories -- beer


----------



## Chefellas

beer.........pretzels


----------



## miniman

pretzels - nuts


----------



## Chefellas

nuts.......crazy


----------



## miniman

crazy - full moon


----------



## Callisto in NC

Full moon - Saturday night racing


----------



## miniman

saturday night racing - roaring engines


----------



## Callisto in NC

roaring engines - NASCAR


----------



## appletart

NASCAR - jeff gordan


----------



## Callisto in NC

Jeff Gordon - Vallejo California


----------



## GotGarlic

Vallejo California - California's Central Valley (because vallejo reminds me of valley)


----------



## miniman

California's Central Valley - Silicone Valley


----------



## redkitty

silicon valley - home!


----------



## miniman

home - comfort


----------



## redkitty

comfort - food


----------



## Uncle Bob

(comfort)- food

PIE........


----------



## GotGarlic

pie -- apple


----------



## miniman

apple - coxes orange pippin


----------



## Callisto in NC

coxes orange pippin - blood orange


----------



## GotGarlic

blood orange -- red


----------



## Callisto in NC

red - bodice


----------



## miniman

bodice - ripper


----------



## expatgirl

ripper--Jack


----------



## miniman

Jack - Victorian


----------



## redkitty

Victorian - house


----------



## expatgirl

house--gingerbread


----------



## GotGarlic

gingerbread -- man


----------



## miniman

man - kind


----------



## Chefellas

kind......ilk


----------



## expatgirl

ilk>>>>>>like


----------



## miniman

like - kind


----------



## Mr._Steak

kind - species


----------



## Aera

species --- insect


----------



## expatgirl

insect--butterflies


----------



## miniman

butterflies - caterpillars


----------



## expatgirl

caterpillars--HUNGRY


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hungry.....Man


----------



## Callisto in NC

man- George Clooney


----------



## miniman

george Clooney  - ER


----------



## Callisto in NC

ER - DVR backlog


----------



## miniman

DVR backlog - too busy


----------



## Callisto in NC

too busy -- working two jobs


----------



## Aera

working two jobs -- tired


----------



## Chefellas

man...................woman


----------



## Callisto in NC

tired - down comforter


----------



## Chefellas

Oops Sorry all----jumped in late again.Please disregard previous answer and accept this one

tired---Monday morning


----------



## Callisto in NC

Monday morning - "is it Friday yet?"


----------



## Chefellas

is it Friday yet...................weekend


----------



## Callisto in NC

weekend --- Renaissance Faire


----------



## expatgirl

Renaissance Faire>>>>>>>costumes

*I swear that I've already answered this--maybe there's a Halloween ghost on this thread  <


----------



## Callisto in NC

costumes -- chainmail


----------



## expatgirl

chainmail>>>>>>>A Knight in Shining Armor


----------



## Callisto in NC

A Knight in Shining Armor - sturdy horse


----------



## expatgirl

sturdy horse--High ho, Silver, and away!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC

High ho, Silver, and away - William Tell overture


----------



## miniman

William Tell overture - cannons


----------



## Callisto in NC

cannons - Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Aera

Pirates of the Caribbean  - Johnny Depp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Johnny Depp--------Black Pearl


----------



## Callisto in NC

Black pearl - Tahiti


----------



## Aera

Tahiti - island


----------



## Callisto in NC

island - hurricane


----------



## GotGarlic

hurricane -- evacuate


----------



## Uncle Bob

evacuate--------Head North


----------



## Callisto in NC

Head North - ski resort


----------



## redkitty

ski resort - snowboard


----------



## Callisto in NC

snowboard - hot tub


----------



## redkitty

hot tub - bubbles


----------



## Callisto in NC

bubbles - Champaign


----------



## miniman

champagne - celebration


----------



## expatgirl

William Tell Overture>>>>>>bow and arrow


----------



## Callisto in NC

celebration - Halloween


----------



## expatgirl

Halloween>>>>>>Trick or Treat?


----------



## Barb L.

Trick or treat - Goodies


----------



## miniman

goodies - goody goody yum yum


----------



## expatgirl

goody goody yum yum>>>>>>>"Under the Yum Yum Tree"


----------



## Callisto in NC

Under the Yum Yum Tree - The 60s


----------



## Loprraine

The 60's = Beatles


----------



## redkitty

Beatles - England


----------



## Loprraine

England = Queen


----------



## expatgirl

Queen--Victorian Era


----------



## Uncle Bob

Victorian Era--------Furniture


----------



## Callisto in NC

Furniture - new bed


----------



## miniman

new bed - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz good sleeping


----------



## Callisto in NC

good sleeping - no cats


----------



## Chefellas

no cats ................misery


----------



## Callisto in NC

misery --  James Caan


----------



## Chefellas

James Caan-virile


----------



## expatgirl

virile---ALIVE, OH, SO ALIVE!


----------



## Callisto in NC

ALIVE, OH, SO ALIVE! - full body massage~


----------



## Chefellas

full body massage-----paradise


----------



## Callisto in NC

paradise - teenager at a friend's house


----------



## keltin

teenager at a friend's house - PARTY!


----------



## GotGarlic

PARTY! -- celebrate


----------



## redkitty

celebrate - balloons


----------



## Green Lady

balloons - festive


----------



## Callisto in NC

festive - pretty


----------



## miniman

pretty - in pink


----------



## expatgirl

in pink>>>>>>>>Mary Kay


----------



## Loprraine

Mary Kay = car


----------



## expatgirl

Car>>>>>>>Cadillac


----------



## Callisto in NC

Cadillac - pimp


----------



## miniman

pimp - my ride


----------



## Callisto in NC

my ride - Chevy Avalanche (at least in my dreams )


----------



## expatgirl

Chevy Avalance>>>>>>>Dreams


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dreams -- fantasy


----------



## miniman

fantasy - cloud land


----------



## expatgirl

Cloud land---angels with harps


----------



## Chefellas

angels with harps-marble statues


----------



## Callisto in NC

marble statues - gargoyles


----------



## expatgirl

gargoyles>>>>>>>haunted houses


----------



## miniman

haunted houses - white sheets


----------



## expatgirl

white sheets---Clorox


----------



## redkitty

clorox - chemicals


----------



## LEFSElover

chemicals>>>facial acid peel


----------



## miniman

facial acid peel - ouch


----------



## expatgirl

ouch>>>>>>stubbed toe


----------



## Barb L.

Stubbed toe - Pain


----------



## redkitty

pain - killers


----------



## LEFSElover

killers >>> and livers


----------



## expatgirl

livers---chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - stuffed & roasted


----------



## redkitty

stuffed & roasted - peppers


----------



## Callisto in NC

peppers -- feel the burn


----------



## expatgirl

feel the burn>>>>>>>>>Jane Fonda


----------



## Loprraine

Jane Fonda = exercise


----------



## miniman

exercise - puff pant


----------



## CharlieD

puff pant - Columbia


----------



## expatgirl

Columbia>>>>>>>>>space shuttle


----------



## CharlieD

shuttle ------ bottle


----------



## LEFSElover

bottle>>>opener


----------



## expatgirl

Opener>>>>>>>>>comedy act


----------



## suziquzie

comedy act......... stage


----------



## expatgirl

Stage>>>>>>>>>>Coach


----------



## Loprraine

Coach = train


----------



## Uncle Bob

train...City of New Orleans


----------



## miniman

New Orleans - floods


----------



## expatgirl

floods--------Noah


----------



## LEFSElover

Noah>>>Ark


----------



## miniman

ark- of the covenant


----------



## Kaddehawk

covenant .... promise


----------



## cara

promise - break


----------



## redkitty

break - glue


----------



## LEFSElover

glue>>>seal


----------



## Barb L.

seal - envelope


----------



## Chefellas

envelope..........send


----------



## GotGarlic

send ... receive


----------



## redkitty

receive - compliment


----------



## miniman

compliment - thank you


----------



## Chefellas

thank you- you're welcome


----------



## miniman

you're welcome - come again


----------



## Chefellas

Come again........What did you say?


----------



## miniman

what did you say? - pardon


----------



## Chefellas

pardon----parole


----------



## Barb L.

Parole - Prisoner


----------



## Chefellas

Prisoner- chain gang


----------



## Callisto in NC

chain gang - George Clooney (Oh Brother Where Art Thou)


----------



## Chefellas

(Great Movie)...............

George Clooney---perfection


----------



## expatgirl

perfection>>>>>>>>>>5 Stars


----------



## Loprraine

5 stars = hotel


----------



## chicky

hotel = vacation


----------



## tomchef

vacation- beach


----------



## expatgirl

beach>>>>>>>>R&R(rest and relaxation)


----------



## miniman

R & R - no work


----------



## expatgirl

No work>>>>>>>retirement


----------



## miniman

retirement - work harder than ever


----------



## expatgirl

work harder than ever--new baby!


----------



## chicky

new baby = diapers


----------



## Katie H

diapers - stinky


----------



## expatgirl

stinky..............skunk


----------



## Chefellas

skunk-Pepe le pieu(idon't know how to spell his name)


----------



## expatgirl

I think that it's Pepe le Pew, Chefellas!! Good choice 

Pepe le Pew>>>>>>>>>love is in the air


----------



## Uncle Bob

love is in the air............. John Paul Young.


----------



## expatgirl

John Paul Young>>>>>>singer


----------



## miniman

singer - sewing machine


----------



## redkitty

sewing machine - costumes


----------



## bullseye

costumes--masque


----------



## Reanie525i

masque......incognito


----------



## Rom

incognito.....mysterious


----------



## LEFSElover

mysterious > secretive


----------



## Chefellas

secretive-whispering


----------



## miniman

whispering - chinese whispers


----------



## Chefellas

hey miniman-what are chinese whispers? just whispers in chinese?


----------



## miniman

chinese whispers is a game (based on reality). You sit in a circle or a line. One peroson starts off whispering a thought to the next. This is passed, one by one through the group and the last person states what they heard. This is compared to the original line and is usually vastly different. It is also a description of the rumour and gossip that circulates through any group, usually only vaguely linked to reality.


----------



## Loprraine

chinese whispers = funny


----------



## redkitty

funny - life


----------



## miniman

life - enjoy to the full


----------



## expatgirl

enjoy to the full>>>>>>>>>karma


----------



## bullseye

karma--retribution


----------



## expatgirl

retribution>>>>>>>>>payback


----------



## redkitty

payback - revenge


----------



## expatgirl

revenge>>>>is sweet


----------



## GotGarlic

is sweet - dessert


----------



## redkitty

dessert - whipped cream


----------



## Chefellas

Whpped cream---calories


----------



## expatgirl

calories>>>>>>>>count


----------



## redkitty

count - money


----------



## miniman

money - world go around


----------



## expatgirl

world go round>>>>>lottery


----------



## nucleus

lottery - risking


----------



## redkitty

risking - everything


----------



## expatgirl

everything>>>>>love...love....love...


----------



## Uncle Bob

love...love....love ~~~~~three times


----------



## miniman

three times - a lady


----------



## Kaddehawk

a lady .... sophisticated


----------



## bullseye

sophisticated--pretentious


----------



## expatgirl

pretentious>>>>>>Egyptian Pyramids


----------



## Loprraine

Egyptian Pyramids = impossible


----------



## Uncle Bob

impossible---mission


----------



## miniman

mission - statement


----------



## GotGarlic

statement -- bank


----------



## expatgirl

bank>>>>>>>ATM


----------



## Uncle Bob

ATM.........PIN number


----------



## expatgirl

pin number>>>>>>>secret


----------



## Loprraine

secret = whisper


----------



## miniman

whisper - intimate


----------



## LEFSElover

intimate>>>moments


----------



## Chefellas

moments.........seconds


----------



## Reanie525i

seconds - soon


----------



## Katie H

soon - Santa's  arrival


----------



## miniman

Santa's arrival - chimneys


----------



## Chefellas

chimneys.........soot


----------



## cookingqueen

soot...clean up


----------



## cara

clean up - weekend work


----------



## Uncle Bob

Week-end work.....for the birds!


----------



## cara

for the birds - sunflower seeds


----------



## expatgirl

sunflower seeds>>>>>snack


----------



## cara

snack - sandwich


----------



## Chefellas

for the birds................seeds


----------



## Loprraine

seeds = spring


----------



## DawnT

spring == grapes


----------



## Chefellas

grapes----wine....


----------



## Loprraine

wine = glass


----------



## redkitty

glass - slipper


----------



## expatgirl

slipper>>>>>>>>>Prince Charming


----------



## miniman

Prince Charming - Shrek (I was going to say me but decided not too!!


----------



## Barb L.

Shrek - Green


----------



## redkitty

green - forrest


----------



## mikki

forrest....Gump


----------



## expatgirl

Gump>>>>>>great character


----------



## miniman

great character - the great gatsby


----------



## Chefellas

the great gatsby---Robert Redford


----------



## Cordel

Robert Redford - The Sting


----------



## OnlineCooking

The Sting - The Police


----------



## Cordel

The Police - Kindergarten Cop


----------



## LEFSElover

Kindergarten Cop.....Ahnold Swartz [our Gov]


----------



## OnlineCooking

CA Gov - "I'll be back"


----------



## miniman

I'll be back - see you later


----------



## GotGarlic

see you later --> hasta la vista


----------



## mikki

hasta la vista---baby


----------



## expatgirl

Baby>>>>Jane (hope I'm not dating myself!


----------



## miniman

Jane - Tarzan


----------



## Chefellas

Tarzan-----ape


----------



## expatgirl

ape>>>>>>>>>Cheetah


----------



## redkitty

cheetah - jungle


----------



## Loprraine

jungle = fever


----------



## Chefellas

fever.............chills


----------



## miniman

chills - ice cream


----------



## expatgirl

ice cream>>>>>pie


----------



## GotGarlic

pie --- cherry


----------



## Chefellas

Cherry------------tree


----------



## redkitty

tree - ornaments


----------



## Loprraine

ornaments = fragile


----------



## expatgirl

fragile>>>>>>snowflakes


----------



## miniman

snowflakes - pretty


----------



## expatgirl

pretty--Woman


----------



## Chefellas

woman.........strength


----------



## expatgirl

strength>>>>>>>>Mankind


----------



## Barb L.

mankind - human race


----------



## expatgirl

mankind>>>>>love


----------



## cara

love - husband


----------



## Uncle Bob

Husband.....Wife


----------



## Renee Attili

Wife- Spouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spouse---------House


----------



## cara

house - warm


----------



## Renee Attili

warm- Florida


----------



## Uncle Bob

Florida---------Keys


----------



## expatgirl

warm>>>>>>>>Texas (anytime of the year


----------



## pdswife

texas=cowboy!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Texas cowboy>>>>>>>>John Wayne


----------



## Uncle Bob

John Wayne~~~~~~~~The Duke!


----------



## expatgirl

(You got it, Uncle Bob!)

The Duke>>>>>>>>True Grit


----------



## miniman

true grit - hero


----------



## suziquzie

hero ....... Superman


----------



## Loprraine

Superman = cape


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cape  ...Kennedy


----------



## miniman

Kennedy - John F


----------



## suziquzie

John F. ... John Jacob Jinglheimer Schmidt


----------



## Uncle Bob

John Jacob Jinglheimer Schmidt~~~~~~~~~Robin Williams


----------



## suziquzie

Robin Williams ......... Mork form Ork!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mork form Ork!..........Mindy


----------



## miniman

Mindy - Mandy


----------



## Chefellas

Mandy---Barry Manilow


----------



## miniman

Barry Manilow - Copacabana


----------



## Barb L.

Copacabana - Lola


----------



## suziquzie

lola ------ Layla


----------



## Barb L.

Layla - Name


----------



## pdswife

Name - Last


----------



## Uncle Bob

Last.....Night


----------



## Chefellas

night.........cap


----------



## redkitty

cap - shower


----------



## suziquzie

shower ....... wash


----------



## Barb L.

wash - clothes


----------



## Chefellas

clothes---shopping


----------



## suziquzie

shopping ..........  groceries


----------



## Uncle Bob

groceries--------expensive


----------



## DawnT

expensive == endive


----------



## suziquzie

endive ----- salad


----------



## Loprraine

salad = rabbit


----------



## pdswife

Rabbit- foot


----------



## Chefellas

groceries.............expensive


----------



## Loprraine

foot = mouth


----------



## Chefellas

mouth ------------------teeth


----------



## suziquzie

teeth ........ baby


----------



## DawnT

Baby == bottom


----------



## suziquzie

bottom .......... round


----------



## pdswife

round - flat


----------



## Uncle Bob

flat.....tire


----------



## DawnT

tire==stud


----------



## Barb L.

Stud ----- Ear        (wanted to say Uncle Bob) !!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ear...........Corn


----------



## Loprraine

corn = field


----------



## suziquzie

field ......... baseball


----------



## Loprraine

baseball = run


----------



## tdiprincess

run... exercise


----------



## sage™

exercise...pain


----------



## Barb L.

Pain - Toothache


----------



## DawnT

toothache == rootcanal


----------



## tdiprincess

root canal...floss


----------



## miniman

floss - candy (moving to the precursors to the above)


----------



## DawnT

candy == chocolate


----------



## miniman

chocolate - yes please


----------



## Chefellas

yes,please------no, thank you


----------



## DawnT

no,thank you == later


----------



## Barb L.

No thank you - Manners


----------



## DawnT

Manners==teachings


----------



## pdswife

Teachings - lessons learned


----------



## Uncle Bob

lessons learned~~~~~~~~~Wisdom


----------



## pdswife

Wisdom - smarts


----------



## Uncle Bob

smarts..........understanding


----------



## pdswife

understanding =  I get it!


----------



## miniman

I get it - knowledge is power


----------



## cara

knowledge is power - learn for life


----------



## DawnT

learn for life == life is for living


----------



## miniman

life is for living - party time


----------



## DawnT

party time==birthdays


----------



## Chefellas

birthdays...................aging


----------



## miniman

aging - gracefully


----------



## expatgirl

Gracefully>>>>>swans aswimming


----------



## Barb L.

swans swimming - peaceful


----------



## DawnT

peaceful ==Christmas


----------



## LEFSElover

Christmas.................Jesus' birthday


----------



## pdswife

Jesus' bithday - joy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Joy......Happiness


----------



## LEFSElover

Happiness......bittersweet chocolate


----------



## pdswife

bittersweet chocolate-  not my favorite


----------



## Barb L.

not my favorite - Okra -


----------



## Chefellas

okra-----------------------slime


----------



## DawnT

slime==ponds


----------



## pdswife

ponds - cattails


----------



## DawnT

cattails==brown


----------



## pdswife

brown= beef broth


----------



## Chefellas

beef broth------sipping


----------



## pdswife

sipping - tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

tea-----------Pot


----------



## DawnT

pot==stock


----------



## Uncle Bob

stock........duck


----------



## DawnT

duck==goose


----------



## suziquzie

goose... down


----------



## Uncle Bob

down..........town


----------



## pdswife

Town = city


----------



## Uncle Bob

city.........slicker


----------



## pdswife

slicker - rain boots


----------



## sage™

rain boots...rubbers


----------



## miniman

rubbers - correcting work


----------



## pdswife

correcting work =  mistakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

mistakes,,,,,,,,,,,,goofs


----------



## YT2095

goofs = Chavs.


----------



## sage™

LOL !!!! thats leet YT2095


----------



## miniman

chavs - over the wall


----------



## Chefellas

over the wall---outta here


----------



## pdswife

outta here=  later gator


----------



## Uncle Bob

later gator............. after while crocodile


----------



## GotGarlic

after while crocodile > hasta la vista, baby


----------



## miniman

hasta la vista baby - light a shuck


----------



## Uncle Bob

light a shuck.............fire


----------



## YT2095

Fire ... In the hole


----------



## DawnT

in the hole == outta money!!


----------



## sage™

outta money...broke


----------



## VaporTrail

broke.....smashed


----------



## Uncle Bob

smashed.......intoxicated


----------



## GotGarlic

intoxicated > drunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

drunk.......Jail


----------



## pdswife

Jail - bars


----------



## Uncle Bob

bars......candy


----------



## DawnT

candy == Chocolate!!  :>)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chocolate!! ~~~~~ice cream


----------



## LEFSElover

Ice Cream~~~~~~~~~~~Sinful


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sinful~~~~~~~~~Decadent


----------



## sage™

decadent...truffles


----------



## miniman

truffles - pigs


----------



## VaporTrail

Pigs .... Barbeque


----------



## YT2095

BBQ = Good Times!


----------



## LEFSElover

Good times..............JJ Walker


----------



## Uncle Bob

JJ Walker.....Goofy


----------



## pdswife

Goofy - Puppy


----------



## LEFSElover

Puppy...............breath




one of my favorite things, puppy breath


----------



## Barb L.

breath - fresh


----------



## miniman

fresh - mint


----------



## Uncle Bob

mint....Candy


----------



## sage™

candy,,apple


----------



## miniman

apple - turnover


----------



## Loprraine

turnover = football


----------



## DawnT

football==endzones


----------



## Uncle Bob

endzones~~~~~~~~~Touchdown


----------



## DawnT

touchdown==pickup


----------



## LEFSElover

pickup..................sticks


----------



## DawnT

sticks==glue


----------



## pdswife

glue - art


----------



## DawnT

art==Linkletter


----------



## pdswife

Linkletter - words


----------



## DawnT

words==dictionary


----------



## pdswife

dictionary - online now


----------



## Uncle Bob

online now........Me


----------



## pdswife

Me - Pdswife


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pdswife~~~~~~~~ Beeeeutiful!!


----------



## pdswife

lol... thank you UB!

Beeeutiful - friendly


----------



## Uncle Bob

You are Welcome!!!!

friendly......people


----------



## tdiprincess

people.... Driving


----------



## LEFSElover

driving.............me nuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

me nuts.........me too


----------



## pdswife

me too - included


----------



## Uncle Bob

included~~~~~~~~built in


----------



## Loprraine

built in = expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

expensive~~~~~~~~~~Classy


----------



## LEFSElover

Classy....................dame


----------



## pdswife

Dame - lady


----------



## Uncle Bob

lady.....Southern


----------



## pdswife

Southern - comfort


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfort~~~~~~~~soothing


----------



## pdswife

soothing - back rub


----------



## Uncle Bob

back rub~~~~~~~~~~~Hot Tub


----------



## pdswife

hot tub -bubbles


----------



## Barb L.

Bubbles - Candles


----------



## Uncle Bob

bubbles~~~~~~~~Champagne


----------



## Uncle Bob

Candles------------Dinner


----------



## pdswife

Dinner -dishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

dishes......plates


----------



## pdswife

plates - bowls


----------



## Uncle Bob

bowls~~~~~~~~~Soup


----------



## pdswife

soup - split pea


----------



## Uncle Bob

split pea~~~~~~~~Corn Bread


----------



## pdswife

Corn Bread - honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey~~~~~~~~Darling


----------



## pdswife

Darling - sweetness


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweetness~~~~~~~~~Sugar


----------



## pdswife

sugar - white


----------



## Uncle Bob

white...............lightning


----------



## pdswife

Lightning = thunder

Have a great night UC...gotta go cook some dinner!
bye!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

thunder~~~~~~~~~~Birds


 Zzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LEFSElover

Birds...................Bees


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bees...........Bumble


----------



## pdswife

bumble - tumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumble.........Weed


----------



## Barb L.

Weed - Nuisance


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nuisance----------Dust


----------



## Barb L.

Dust - Bunnies


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bunnies.........Wabbits


----------



## GotGarlic

Wabbits -- wascally


----------



## Uncle Bob

wascally........Mischievous


----------



## LEFSElover

Mischievous...........................young'ens


----------



## Uncle Bob

young'ens.........little people


----------



## pdswife

little people - too short to reach


----------



## Uncle Bob

too short to reach~~~~~~~~cookies


----------



## LEFSElover

cookies.................my kitchen's full of


----------



## GotGarlic

my kitchen's full of -- leftovers


----------



## miniman

left overs - curry feast


----------



## pdswife

curry feast -  not for me


----------



## LEFSElover

not for me....................profanity


----------



## Uncle Bob

profanity...........bad language


----------



## pdswife

bad language - teen boy


----------



## Uncle Bob

teen boy.......goofy!


----------



## LEFSElover

goofy..............me right now


----------



## pdswife

me right now - pissssssed


----------



## Uncle Bob

pissssssed................Angry!!!!!!

But Why?


----------



## Barb L.

Angry -  Tantrum


----------



## pdswife

tantrum = two year old


----------



## Uncle Bob

two year old~~~~~~~~trying

(Now I Know)


----------



## LEFSElover

pdswife said:


> me right now - pissssssed


 
whoa, I hope you're okay


----------



## Chefellas

trying------------difficult


----------



## Uncle Bob

difficult.....task


----------



## miniman

task - now this is what you have to do


----------



## Chefellas

Now this is what you have to do............instruction


----------



## pdswife

instruction...  teach


----------



## Chefellas

teach----------patience


----------



## pdswife

Patience - waiting


----------



## miniman

waiting - for God


----------



## pdswife

For God - prayer


----------



## Uncle Bob

prayer~~~~~meeting


----------



## pdswife

Meeting- work


----------



## LEFSElover

Work............I'm at


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm at...............Home


----------



## pdswife

Home - where the heart is


----------



## Uncle Bob

where the heart is............important


----------



## cara

important - eat & drink


----------



## Chefellas

eat and drink-------------and be merry


----------



## cara

and be merry - party with friends


----------



## Uncle Bob

party with friends,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fun


----------



## cara

fun - summer


----------



## DawnT

summer==warm


----------



## miniman

warm - heat slowly


----------



## cara

heat slowly - rice pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

rice pudding,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Creamy


----------



## miniman

creamy - delicious


----------



## Chefellas

delicious................compliment


----------



## pdswife

compliment - YOU'VE lost weight!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

YOU'VE lost weight!!.............Thank You!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Thank you!!!! - Pretty please


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pretty please~~~~~~~~~with sugar on it!!


----------



## pdswife

With sugar on it!!  -   Creme brulle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Creme brulle~~~~~~~~~excellent!
^
Excellent response!!


----------



## pdswife

excellent! -  Perfection!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perfection! ~~~~~~~~~precision


----------



## LEFSElover

precision....................tools


----------



## pdswife

tools - garage


----------



## miniman

garage - mechanic


----------



## pdswife

Mechanic -dirty hands


----------



## miniman

dirty hands - swarf


----------



## LEFSElover

swarf......................finely ground particles


----------



## tdiprincess

finely ground particles...black pepper


----------



## miniman

black pepper - grind


----------



## Barb L.

grind - teeth


----------



## Uncle Bob

teeth ---brush


----------



## pdswife

Brush - long hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

long hair~~~~~~~red


----------



## pdswife

Red - tricycle


----------



## Uncle Bob

tricycle.........three


----------



## miniman

three - triplets


----------



## LEFSElover

triplets.................quads


----------



## miniman

quads - cross country riding


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> quads - cross country riding


 
horse.  never sure i am playing this right. any clues?

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Horse.....Saddle

You are doing just fine Miss Babe!


----------



## babetoo

*thanks uncle bob*



Uncle Bob said:


> Horse.....Saddle
> 
> You are doing just fine Miss Babe!


 
evaporated milk

babe


----------



## pdswife

evaporated milk = coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee.......cup


----------



## Dodi

cup....picnic


----------



## Barb L.

picnic - blanket


----------



## miniman

blanket - bath


----------



## Uncle Bob

bath.........shower


----------



## pdswife

Shower - rain


----------



## Uncle Bob

rain...... water


----------



## sage™

water...swim


----------



## LT72884

water ... slide
water ... swim
swim ... drown


----------



## Chefellas

drown............sunk


----------



## miniman

sunk - without trace


----------



## DawnT

without trace==lost


----------



## Chefellas

lost........................found


----------



## Uncle Bob

found.....Eureka


----------



## DawnT

Eureka==GOLD


----------



## Chefellas

Gold--------------Fort Knox


----------



## babetoo

fort knox-kentucky

babe


----------



## Chefellas

Kentucky----------------derby


----------



## Barb L.

Kentucky- beautiful


----------



## miniman

beautiful - Marlilyn Monroe


----------



## pdswife

Marlilyn Monroe - candle in the wind


----------



## DawnT

candle in the wind==flickering


----------



## pdswife

flickering - star light


----------



## Uncle Bob

star light.......moon light


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> star light.......moon light


 
moon light=concert


----------



## Uncle Bob

concert.........Choir


----------



## pdswife

choir - sing sing a song


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> choir - sing sing a song


 
sing out strong. lol or maybe , up with america. lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

lol...

America - USA


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> lol...
> 
> America - USA


 
best
babe

gotta sign off see u later


----------



## pdswife

Best -  # ONE!


----------



## miniman

ONE - you're the tops


----------



## pdswife

You're the tops - thanks, that's nice to say!


----------



## DawnT

thanks, that's nice to say! == compliment


----------



## Chefellas

compliment.....flattery


----------



## DawnT

flattery== will get you there!!


----------



## Barb L.

will get you there   -   airplane


----------



## LT72884

Barb L. said:


> will get you there   -   airplane



airplane yields to... death from above


----------



## ericajones80

death from above = 1979


----------



## pdswife

1979 - 8th grade


----------



## LEFSElover

8th grade...............Robert Woodems Lawrence


----------



## pdswife

Robert Woodems Lawrence - first love?


----------



## DawnT

first love?==I remember!!


----------



## LT72884

DawnT said:


> first love?==I remember!!



i remember - murder


----------



## DawnT

murder==red rum


----------



## pdswife

murder - crime


----------



## Uncle Bob

crime/red rum......To be without


----------



## DawnT

to be without==purgetory


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> to be without==purgetory


 
hells bells

babe


----------



## pdswife

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Uncle Bob

AC/DC..........Electrical current


----------



## pdswife

Electrical current - power on


----------



## Uncle Bob

power on~~~~~~Ready for launch


----------



## pdswife

Ready for lauch - space ship


----------



## herbaltravel

Space Ship - Aliens


----------



## pdswife

Aliens - ET


----------



## sage™

ET...phone home


----------



## Chefellas

phone home--------ATT


----------



## DawnT

ATT==buy outs


----------



## miniman

buy outs - take overs


----------



## DawnT

take overs==my turn


----------



## miniman

my turn - no it's mine (daily conversation at home & pre school)


----------



## DawnT

no, it's mine== I'm telling!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm telling!!...........You!


----------



## DawnT

You......Yes???


----------



## pdswife

Yes????  -  OK!


----------



## jkath

o.k......oklahoma  (now the song's going thru my head...)


----------



## DawnT

Oklahoma== home on the range


----------



## miniman

where the antelope & bufflo roam


----------



## DawnT

where seldom is heard a discouraging word


----------



## miniman

Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## DawnT

Heaven, must be Heaven.


----------



## pdswife

Heaven, Must be Heaven ==  Sandy Mexican Beaches


----------



## Chefellas

Sandy mexican  beaches--------pebbly greek beaches


----------



## pdswife

Pebbly Greek Beaches - Santorini!!


----------



## Chefellas

Santorini................love at first sight


----------



## pdswife

Love at first sight - Greek men

( I married one after all)


----------



## miniman

Greek Men - dancing


----------



## pdswife

Dancing - hula


----------



## miniman

hula - Aloha Hawaii


----------



## Chefellas

pdswife said:


> Love at first sight - Greek men
> 
> ( I married one after all)


 
So did I
Greek men--------macho


----------



## pdswife

I decided when I was 12 that I was going to marry a Greek man..so that I could have a Greek family and eat Greek food all the time!!  I did.  It was the best decision of my life)


Macho - Kind


----------



## miniman

kind - looking after


----------



## pdswife

Looking after -  take care of


----------



## Chefellas

take care of......................nurture


----------



## pdswife

Nurture= mother


----------



## Uncle Bob

mother~~~~~~~~Goose


----------



## pdswife

Goose - Gander


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gander..........Lady


----------



## pdswife

Lady = polite


----------



## Uncle Bob

polite.............manners


----------



## jkath

manners.........proper


----------



## Uncle Bob

proper........noun


----------



## babetoo

noun = subject 

babe


----------



## pdswife

Subject = about


----------



## jkath

about.....time!


----------



## DawnT

time== too fast


----------



## Uncle Bob

too fast`````````for me


----------



## DawnT

for me == share!


----------



## Uncle Bob

share!~~~~~~~~~time together


----------



## DawnT

time together==family


----------



## Barb L.

Family  -  Reunion


----------



## expatgirl

reunion--classmates


----------



## LEFSElover

classmates................good times


----------



## pdswife

Good Times - vacations in Greece


----------



## Chefellas

vacations in Greece--------------basking in the sun


----------



## DawnT

basking in the sun==warmth...aaahhhh


----------



## pdswife

Warmth.... aaahhhh...=  that sounds GREAT!


----------



## Uncle Bob

that sounds GREAT!~~~~~~~~~~Fresh Oysters for supper!


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> that sounds GREAT!~~~~~~~~~~Fresh Oysters for supper!


 
fresh oysters = slippery


----------



## pdswife

slippery =  ICE


----------



## babetoo

ice =  rink

babe


----------



## pdswife

Rink - round


----------



## SierraCook

round = tire


----------



## LEFSElover

tire.........................flat


----------



## Chefellas

flat..............apartment


----------



## DawnT

apartment==freedom!!


----------



## LEFSElover

freedom........................."*Freedom*" Braveheart, Mel Gibson


----------



## pdswife

Mel Gibson = drunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

drunk.........cherries


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> drunk.........cherries


 

cherries=chocolate

babe


----------



## pdswife

chocolate -warm pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm pudding...........banana


----------



## pdswife

Banana - pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie..........crust


----------



## pdswife

Crust - pizza


----------



## LEFSElover

pizza...................margharita/margarita


----------



## pdswife

Margarita _ mexico!


----------



## DawnT

Mexico==Seniorita


----------



## miniman

senorita - beautiful lady


----------



## DawnT

beautiful lady==why, thank you!!


----------



## pdswife

why , thank you!!  = polite words.


----------



## DawnT

polite words==always at DC!!


----------



## pdswife

always at DC =  nice people


----------



## DawnT

Yes!!......


----------



## pdswife

Yes!!  =  agreed!


----------



## Uncle Bob

agreed........settled


----------



## expatgirl

settled......stomach


----------



## pdswife

stomach - empty


----------



## miniman

empty - fill 'er up


----------



## pdswife

Fill 'er Up = gas tank


----------



## redkitty

gas tank - puncture


----------



## sage™

puncture..tire


----------



## Uncle Bob

tire~~~~~~~pressure


----------



## Chefellas

pressure-----------------anxiety


----------



## DawnT

anxiety==stress


----------



## LEFSElover

stress............strain


----------



## pdswife

Strain - pain


----------



## redkitty

pain - chronic


----------



## Uncle Bob

chronic...........Constant


----------



## sage™

Constant...comment


----------



## redkitty

comment - inappropriate


----------



## pdswife

Baseball-  bat


----------



## Barb L.

Inappropriate - Baseball bat


----------



## redkitty

genius barb!!!

baseball bat - stadium


----------



## Chefellas

stadium-------Take me out to the ball game


----------



## Barb L.

Take me out to the ball game - Peanuts


----------



## pdswife

Peanuts.....    Snoopy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Snoopy.....Beagle


----------



## pdswife

Beagle= barking


----------



## LEFSElover

barking............spider


----------



## pdswife

spider - curds and whey


----------



## miniman

curds & whet - cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese..........Toast


----------



## LEFSElover

toast.....................points with caviar


----------



## miniman

caviar - sturgeon


----------



## Chefellas

sturgeon--------------smoked fish


----------



## pdswife

smoked fish - Alaska


----------



## sage™

Alaska...beautiful


----------



## GotGarlic

beautiful -- view


----------



## pdswife

view -  mountain top


----------



## redkitty

mountain top - Yosemite


----------



## Chefellas

Yosemite------Yogi Bear


----------



## Benni

Yogi Bear ------ Picnic ground


----------



## DawnT

picnic ground==ants


----------



## pdswife

Ants - scorpians


----------



## redkitty

scorpions - desert


----------



## cara

desert - sand


----------



## redkitty

sand - castle


----------



## miniman

castle - in the air


----------



## pdswife

In the air - balloons


----------



## Barb L.

Balloons - Birthdays


----------



## pdswife

Birthdays - cake and ice cream


----------



## bandonjan

cake & ice cream------> buttercream frosting


----------



## miniman

buttercream icing - dirty sticky face


----------



## pdswife

Dirty sticky face - cotton candy!


----------



## Barb L.

Cotton candy   -   County fairs


----------



## Kristenskats

county fairs - elephant ears


----------



## redkitty

elephant ears - dumbo


----------



## pdswife

Dumbo - circus


----------



## Uncle Bob

circus..........Clowns


----------



## miniman

clowns - pratt falls


----------



## redkitty

GB said:


> This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> Food



I really really enjoy playing word association with all of you, it's fun and simple.  However,  it's not word association if it's played with more than one word!  

Playing more than one word makes it more difficult and I see less and less of us playing along.

It's not my intention to offend anyone just hoping we can play the game as it was intended.


----------



## Uncle Bob

BRAVO!!!!!
Totally agree Miss Kitty!!!!!!!!! It's *WORD* association, not Sentence association!!!

Falls....Niagara


----------



## redkitty

Niagara - tourist

(thanks UB!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

tourist.......information


(You're Welcome)


----------



## redkitty

information - overload


----------



## GotGarlic

overload --- electric


----------



## miniman

electric - pylon


----------



## redkitty

pylon - cable


----------



## Uncle Bob

cable.....TV


----------



## Barb L.

TV     -   Flat screen


----------



## redkitty

screen - bugs


----------



## pdswife

Bugs - spiders


----------



## Uncle Bob

spiders........snakes


----------



## Barb L.

Snakes -  Rattle


----------



## pdswife

Rattle - roll


----------



## Uncle Bob

roll............butter


----------



## pdswife

Butter - beans


----------



## texasgirl

beans - jump


----------



## redkitty

jump - high


----------



## pdswife

High -sky....


----------



## texasgirl

sky- scraper


----------



## Uncle Bob

scraper.......paint


----------



## redkitty

paint - art


----------



## pdswife

Art - photos


----------



## Uncle Bob

photos.........Color


----------



## pdswife

Color - pink


----------



## Uncle Bob

pink.....panther


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> pink.....panther


 


panther = *****

 wow never occured to it was a bad word so  panther =feline

babetoo


----------



## miniman

feline - cat


----------



## redkitty

cat - eyes


----------



## DawnT

eyes==glasses


----------



## Chefellas

glasses- drinks


----------



## DawnT

drinks==bartabs


----------



## Chefellas

bartabs-------------tips


----------



## DawnT

tips=fingernails


----------



## redkitty

fingernails - painted


----------



## DawnT

painted==ladies


----------



## Uncle Bob

ladies......gentlemen


----------



## DawnT

gentlemen==manners


----------



## pdswife

Manners - lack of


----------



## redkitty

lack - absence 

(I played off "lack" since word association should be only one word!)


----------



## miniman

absence - away


----------



## redkitty

away - hidden


----------



## Chefellas

hidden...............treasure


----------



## Barb L.

Treasure - Memories


----------



## pdswife

Memories - forever


----------



## Uncle Bob

forever~~~~~~yours


----------



## pdswife

Yours - ours


----------



## redkitty

ours - sharing


----------



## pdswife

Sharing - nice


----------



## redkitty

nice - empathy


----------



## Uncle Bob

empathy~~~~~~~~~Compassion


----------



## pdswife

compassion - care about


----------



## redkitty

compassion - emotions


----------



## LEFSElover

emotions...........................run wild


----------



## pdswife

run wild - African lion


----------



## redkitty

lion - fierce


----------



## Loprraine

fierce = storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

fierce......fighter


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm......Chaser


----------



## DawnT

chaser==beer


----------



## redkitty

beer - barley


----------



## Uncle Bob

barley.....corn


----------



## pdswife

Corn - chowder


----------



## Barb L.

Chowder - Clam


----------



## redkitty

clam - ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

ocean~~~~~~~~Wave


----------



## pdswife

Wave - good bye!


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> Wave - good bye!




good bye! - Hello!


nice page 1500


----------



## redkitty

hello - greeting


----------



## Uncle Bob

greeting~~~~Welcome


----------



## LEFSElover

Welcome.............................mat


----------



## Uncle Bob

mat......door


----------



## miniman

door - open


----------



## redkitty

open - bar (!!)


----------



## pdswife

Bar - oyster


----------



## DawnT

oyster==pearl


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Bar - oyster


 



oyster = bake

babetoo


----------



## DawnT

bake=clams


----------



## pdswife

Clams - shells


----------



## DawnT

shells=tiki torches


----------



## miniman

torches - dark


----------



## LEFSElover

dark..........................bittersweet chocolate


----------



## pdswife

Bittersweet chocolate - baking


----------



## LT72884

baking - sun burnt


----------



## DawnT

sun burnt=ouch!


----------



## redkitty

ouch - bandaid


----------



## Uncle Bob

bandaid..........Box


----------



## babetoo

box=chocolate

babetoo


----------



## redkitty

chocolate - calories


----------



## miniman

calories - -counting


----------



## pdswife

Counting - Math


----------



## miniman

math - sums


----------



## redkitty

sums - total


----------



## LEFSElover

total....................................blast


----------



## Barb L.

Blast - Noise


----------



## Uncle Bob

Noise....pollution


----------



## redkitty

pollution - environmental


----------



## miniman

enviromental - action


----------



## redkitty

action - movie


----------



## pdswife

movie - romance


----------



## Uncle Bob

romance----book


----------



## redkitty

book - library


----------



## pdswife

library -- over due


----------



## Katie H

over due - baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby............crib


----------



## Katie H

crib.........corn


----------



## pdswife

corn - sweet


----------



## redkitty

sweet - sour


----------



## Chefellas

sour-----------grapes


----------



## redkitty

grapes - raisins


----------



## SaMMi_xx

raisins-Old


----------



## Uncle Bob

Old......Crow


----------



## DawnT

crow==scare


----------



## Chefellas

scare-------------startle


----------



## Loprraine

startle = surprise


----------



## DawnT

surprise=party


----------



## redkitty

party - champagne


----------



## middie

Champagne... New Year's Eve


----------



## redkitty

eve - Christmas


----------



## middie

Christmas... tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

tree...leaves


----------



## pdswife

leaves - fall


----------



## miniman

fall - hurt


----------



## redkitty

hurt - emotions


----------



## cara

emotions - laugh


----------



## miniman

laugh - loud


----------



## DawnT

loud=thunder


----------



## redkitty

thunder - cats


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Cats--Scratch


----------



## redkitty

scratch - infection


----------



## Loprraine

infection = needle


----------



## Uncle Bob

needle......sharp


----------



## redkitty

sharp - smart


----------



## SaMMi_xx

smart-wise


----------



## DawnT

wise= potato chips


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Potato Chips-Yummeh


----------



## redkitty

yummeh is not a word!


----------



## SaMMi_xx

lol sorry.. Potato Chips-Yummy


----------



## DawnT

yummy= tasty


----------



## Uncle Bob

tasty.......delicious


----------



## redkitty

delicious - chocolate


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate.......PIE!!!!!


----------



## Chefellas

pie-------------------pumpkin


----------



## redkitty

pumpkin - seeds

(mmmm...someone said PIE!!!)


----------



## miniman

seeds - growing


----------



## pdswife

Growing - inches


----------



## redkitty

inches - ruler


----------



## miniman

ruler - king


----------



## Barb L.

King - Cards


----------



## redkitty

cards - Vegas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vegas.......Elvis


----------



## redkitty

Elvis - impersonator


----------



## Uncle Bob

impersonator........fake


----------



## redkitty

fake - diamonds


----------



## Uncle Bob

diamonds~~~~~~~~~bracelet


----------



## pdswife

Braclet - charm


----------



## DawnT

charm=school


----------



## redkitty

school - uniform


----------



## pdswife

uniform - policeman


----------



## Uncle Bob

policeman.......jail


----------



## Chefellas

jail-------------------cell


----------



## redkitty

cell - phone


----------



## miniman

phone - home


----------



## pdswife

home - Love


----------



## redkitty

love - song


----------



## miniman

song - whale


----------



## Uncle Bob

whale,,,,,,,,humpback


----------



## pdswife

Humpback - bump


----------



## redkitty

bump - speed


----------



## pdswife

speed - ticket


----------



## redkitty

ticket - concert


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> ticket - concert


 
concert = band

babe


----------



## miniman

band - jazz


----------



## babetoo

jazz = group

babe


----------



## redkitty

group - therapy


----------



## pdswife

Therapy = memories


----------



## Uncle Bob

memories`````````memoirs


----------



## Barb L.

Memoirs  -   Autobiographies


----------



## LEFSElover

autobiographies..................................Tell Alls


----------



## redkitty

autobiographies - exaggeration


----------



## Uncle Bob

exaggeration~~~~~~~overstatement


----------



## pdswife

Overstatement - tell secrets


----------



## redkitty

secrets - dangerous


----------



## Uncle Bob

dangerous..........electricity


----------



## redkitty

electricity - spark


----------



## miniman

spark - fire


----------



## redkitty

fire - proof


----------



## Uncle Bob

proof........Bourbon


----------



## babetoo

*candy*



Uncle Bob said:


> proof........Bourbon


'
bourbon=balls

babe


----------



## sage™

balls..ping pong


----------



## redkitty

pong - game


----------



## Loprraine

game = board


----------



## redkitty

board - surf


----------



## Uncle Bob

surf~~~~~~~waves


----------



## miniman

waves - good bye


----------



## pdswife

good bye - leaving


----------



## redkitty

leaving - airplane


----------



## miniman

leaving - jetplane


----------



## babetoo

jetplane=vapor

babe


----------



## miniman

vapour - trail


----------



## goboenomo

trail - forest


----------



## miniman

forets - dark


----------



## Barb L.

Forest - secluded


----------



## pdswife

secluded - all alone


----------



## babetoo

all by myself

babe


----------



## pdswife

All by myself --  I don't want to be


----------



## Loprraine

I don't want to be - dead


----------



## pdswife

Dead - over


----------



## miniman

over - out


----------



## Barbara L

out -- house

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

house - victorian


----------



## Barbara L

Victorian -- lace

Barbara


----------



## Loprraine

lace = curtains


----------



## Uncle Bob

curtains.........drapes


----------



## redkitty

drapes - dark


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark------------Shadows


----------



## pdswife

Shadows = sunny


----------



## redkitty

sunny - Hawaii


----------



## pdswife

Hawaii = suntan


----------



## redkitty

suntan - oil


----------



## miniman

oil - frying


----------



## pdswife

Frying - Fish and chips


----------



## babetoo

*word*



pdswife said:


> Frying - Fish and chips


 
fish and chips=tarter sauce

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauce........Hot


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> sauce........Hot


 
hot=soup

babe


----------



## redkitty

soup - bowl


----------



## Uncle Bob

bowl.......spoon


----------



## redkitty

spoon - collection


----------



## Uncle Bob

collection......gathering


----------



## Barb L.

gathering - family


----------



## redkitty

family - feud


----------



## miniman

feud - McCoys


----------



## redkitty

McCoys - history


----------



## Uncle Bob

history........books


----------



## redkitty

books - shelf


----------



## pdswife

Shelf - storage


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Shelf - storage


 
storage=porrage sp?

babe


----------



## pdswife

porrage - oatmeal


----------



## Uncle Bob

oatmeal~~~~~~~~~~Cookies


----------



## redkitty

cookies - monster!


----------



## pdswife

Monster - creepy


----------



## redkitty

creepy - movie


----------



## Barb L.

Movie - Girl flicks


----------



## redkitty

flicks - lighter


----------



## pdswife

Lighter - flame


----------



## Uncle Bob

flame....thrower


----------



## pdswife

Thrower = balls


----------



## LeeAnn

Balls = Bouncing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bouncing......babies


----------



## redkitty

babies - diapers (yuk!)


----------



## LeeAnn

Diapers = Huggies


----------



## redkitty

huggies - brand


----------



## Uncle Bob

brand....cattle


----------



## LeeAnn

cattle = drive


----------



## Uncle Bob

drive..........hammer


----------



## LeeAnn

hammer = time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time........Watch


----------



## redkitty

watch - band


----------



## Uncle Bob

band..........Marching


----------



## jkath

marching......ants  (sorry, silly me)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ants....Uncles j/k


ants.....Fire (ouch!!)


----------



## redkitty

fire - proof


----------



## Barb L.

proof -- DNA


----------



## appletart

DNA - genes


----------



## pdswife

Genes - t-shirts ( I know ... I know but it is the first thing I thought of)


----------



## Uncle Bob

shirts......ties


----------



## redkitty

ties - neck


----------



## pdswife

Neck - head


----------



## Uncle Bob

head.......hard


----------



## redkitty

hard - life


----------



## miniman

life - long


----------



## pdswife

Long - story


----------



## miniman

story - time


----------



## redkitty

time - travel


----------



## allwellbeing

Fun - time


----------



## pdswife

Time - to sleep


----------



## redkitty

sleep - pillow


----------



## Uncle Bob

pillow.........fluffy


----------



## sage™

fluffy...biscuits


----------



## Barb L.

Biscuits - Gravy


----------



## redkitty

gravy - boat


----------



## miniman

boat - China


----------



## jkath

China.......pattern


----------



## Uncle Bob

pattern........mold


----------



## redkitty

mold - toxic


----------



## Uncle Bob

toxic.....poison


----------



## redkitty

poison - rat


----------



## Uncle Bob

rat.........dirty


----------



## miniman

dirty - dozen


----------



## redkitty

dozen - cookies


----------



## miniman

cookies - monster


----------



## redkitty

monster - movie


----------



## miniman

movie - theatre


----------



## GotGarlic

theatre -- tickets


----------



## redkitty

tickets - speeding


----------



## sage™

speeding...fast


----------



## Uncle Bob

fast........lane


----------



## babetoo

*seems i am always following uncle bob*




Uncle Bob said:


> fast........lane


lane=change.

babe


----------



## sage™

change ....clothes


----------



## tdiprincess

clothes...shopping!


----------



## miniman

shopping - yawn


----------



## Reanie525i

yawn - tired


----------



## redkitty

tired - insomnia


----------



## LeeAnn

insomnia = troubles


----------



## redkitty

troubles - divorce


----------



## Uncle Bob

divorce........court


----------



## redkitty

court - documents


----------



## Uncle Bob

documents.........paper


----------



## redkitty

paper - towels


----------



## kadesma

Towels-wash

kades


----------



## Uncle Bob

wash............board


----------



## kadesma

board--build
kades


----------



## miniman

build - house


----------



## redkitty

house - mortgage


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> house - mortgage


 


mortage=payments

babe


----------



## Barb L.

payments..............pain


----------



## redkitty

pain - pills


----------



## Uncle Bob

pills.........bottle


----------



## Barb L.

Bottle ............. Beer


----------



## miniman

beer - belly


----------



## redkitty

belly - Buddha


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> belly - Buddha


 

buddha=peace

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

peace...........love


----------



## miniman

love - kisses


----------



## redkitty

kisses - chocolate


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate........PIE


----------



## redkitty

PIE - delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob

delicious.....Apple


----------



## kadesma

Apple-turnover
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine

turnover = football


----------



## Reanie525i

football = beer


----------



## pdswife

Beer - keg


----------



## redkitty

keg......... ice


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice........tea


----------



## Barb L.

Tea ................ cup


----------



## redkitty

cup - measuring


----------



## Uncle Bob

measuring..........tape


----------



## redkitty

tape - worm


----------



## miniman

worm - garden


----------



## pdswife

garden - tomatoes


----------



## miniman

tomatoes - ketchup


----------



## redkitty

ketchup - fries


----------



## miniman

fries - burger


----------



## kitchenelf

burger - grilling


----------



## Uncle Bob

grilling....questioning


----------



## miniman

questioning - whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## redkitty

what - where?


----------



## Uncle Bob

where?~~~~~~here!!


----------



## miniman

here - right


----------



## pdswife

Right - LEFT


----------



## Uncle Bob

left....Face


----------



## miniman

face - book


----------



## kadesma

Book--read


kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

read......write


----------



## pdswife

Write - story


----------



## miniman

story - telling


----------



## pdswife

Telling - on you


----------



## miniman

on you - clothes


----------



## redkitty

clothes - designer


----------



## Barb L.

designer .......... expensive


----------



## pdswife

expensive - gas


----------



## Barb L.

Gas ......... Beans


----------



## pdswife

Beans - chilli


----------



## redkitty

chili - flakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

flakes......Corn


----------



## Barb L.

Corn ............. Bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bread........French


----------



## redkitty

french - wine


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine....bottle


----------



## Barb L.

Bottle ............ Baby


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Bottle ............ Baby


 
baby=snuggles

babe


----------



## redkitty

snuggles - comfort


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfort~~~~~~~~~Zone


----------



## miniman

zone - control


----------



## pdswife

Control - self


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Control - self


 


self=others

babe


----------



## Loprraine

aliens = outer space


----------



## miniman

space - room


----------



## redkitty

room - play


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> room - play


 
play=ball

babe


----------



## pdswife

ball-  bat


----------



## redkitty

bat - cave


----------



## pdswife

Cave = dark


----------



## Barb L.

Dark - Creepy


----------



## pdswife

Creepy = crawler


----------



## Uncle Bob

crawler.......night


----------



## pdswife

Night - stars


----------



## Uncle Bob

stars......moonlight


----------



## redkitty

moonlight - romantic


----------



## miniman

romantic - Valentine


----------



## jkath

Valentine........cupid


----------



## Uncle Bob

cupid..........Arrow


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> cupid..........Arrow


 
bob, we have to stop meeting this way. people are beginning to talk. lol

arrow=straight

babe


----------



## sage™

straight...narrow


----------



## redkitty

narrow - lane


----------



## Uncle Bob

lane......woods


----------



## YT2095

woods - Tree house


----------



## Uncle Bob

house....White


----------



## Barb L.

White - Snow


----------



## YT2095

Snow - Happy


----------



## redkitty

Happy - Birthday!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Birthday....Cake


----------



## redkitty

cake - candles


----------



## Uncle Bob

candles.....dinner


----------



## miniman

dinner - table


----------



## redkitty

table - number


----------



## Uncle Bob

number.....phone


----------



## sage™

phone...home


----------



## redkitty

home - town


----------



## Barb L.

Town - Village


----------



## YT2095

Village - People.


ZOMG!!!! did I really type that!


----------



## redkitty

people - crazy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

crazy........passionate


----------



## texasgirl

passionate - love


----------



## redkitty

love - unconditional


----------



## YT2095

unconditional - a Constant.


----------



## miniman

constant - Pi


----------



## redkitty

pi - mathematics


----------



## Uncle Bob

mathematics....numbers


----------



## pdswife

Numbers -  confusion


----------



## Uncle Bob

confusion...........misunderstanding


----------



## redkitty

misunderstanding - apology


----------



## miniman

apology - sorry


----------



## redkitty

sorry - excuse


----------



## Uncle Bob

excuse............defense


----------



## Barb L.

Defense  ---  Football


----------



## redkitty

football - player


----------



## Uncle Bob

player......poker


----------



## redkitty

poker - face


----------



## Uncle Bob

face.....books


----------



## redkitty

books - education


----------



## Uncle Bob

education......college


----------



## miniman

college - professor


----------



## redkitty

professor - glasses


----------



## miniman

glasses - bottoms up


----------



## YT2095

bottoms up - Cheers!


----------



## Barb L.

Cheers - Toast !


----------



## Thyme2Cook

Toast - Wheat


----------



## redkitty

wheat - allergy


----------



## Thyme2Cook

allergy - sneeze


----------



## pdswife

sneeze = tissue


----------



## Thyme2Cook

tissue - Charmin


----------



## miniman

Charmin - bear


----------



## Thyme2Cook

bear - honey


----------



## pdswife

honey - bee


----------



## Thyme2Cook

bee - sting


----------



## redkitty

sting - operation


----------



## Thyme2Cook

operation - hospital


----------



## babetoo

Thyme2Cook said:


> operation - hospital


 


hospital=doctor

babe


----------



## Thyme2Cook

doctor - quack


----------



## Barb L.

quack - duck


----------



## Thyme2Cook

duck - Donald


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donald...Trump


----------



## jkath

trump.....card


----------



## Thyme2Cook

card - christmas


----------



## redkitty

christmas - expensive


----------



## Thyme2Cook

expensive - high-end


----------



## Uncle Bob

expensive..........Rolex


----------



## Thyme2Cook

Rolex - Big Ben


----------



## Uncle Bob

Big Ben.......London


----------



## YT2095

London - calling.  (it`s a song)


----------



## Barb L.

Calling ........  phone


----------



## YT2095

Phone - Bathtime


----------



## redkitty

bathtime - bubbles!!!  ( I love bubbles )


----------



## miniman

bubbles - blowing


----------



## Uncle Bob

blowing,,,,,,,,,,,Wind


----------



## miniman

wind - rain


----------



## Uncle Bob

rain...........sleet


----------



## Barb L.

Sleet ............. Pellets


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pellets.........Catfish


----------



## miniman

catfish - fried


----------



## redkitty

fried - brain


----------



## YT2095

brain - Jar


----------



## redkitty

jar - flies


----------



## miniman

flies - Lord...


----------



## pdswife

Lord - church


----------



## redkitty

church - faith


----------



## Uncle Bob

faith.........hope


----------



## miniman

hope - charity


----------



## redkitty

charity - shop


----------



## Barb L.

Shop - Gifts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gifts.........Birthday


----------



## miniman

birthday - happy


----------



## Barb L.

Happy  -  Days


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Happy - Days


 
days=our life

babe 

i know that is two words but was all that popped into my head. lol


----------



## redkitty

life - game


----------



## Uncle Bob

game......Card


----------



## Barb L.

Card ......... Euchre


----------



## redkitty

Euchre - tricks


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> Euchre - tricks


 
tricks=silly


----------



## pdswife

silly = clown


----------



## redkitty

clown - makeup


----------



## Uncle Bob

makeup........kiss


----------



## redkitty

kiss - cheek


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheek......soft


----------



## redkitty

soft - fabric


----------



## Barb L.

Fabric ............. Cotton


----------



## redkitty

cotton - balls


----------



## Barb L.

Balls ........... Meat


----------



## pdswife

Meat = venison


----------



## Uncle Bob

venison.......roast


----------



## redkitty

roast - vegetables


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> roast - vegetables


 


vegs=shrimp

babe


----------



## redkitty

shrimp - cocktail


----------



## cara

cocktail - fruit


----------



## redkitty

fruit - basket


----------



## Barb L.

Basket ............. Easter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easter........ah....Bunny!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Bunny .................. Wabbit-


----------



## sattie

Wabbit.........Elmer Fudd


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Wabbit.........Elmer Fudd


 

bugs bunny

babe


----------



## miniman

bugs bunny - Doc


----------



## redkitty

Doc - needles


----------



## miniman

needles - sew


----------



## Uncle Bob

sew.......thread


----------



## pdswife

Thread - needle


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Thread - needle


 
needle=sewing

babe


----------



## Barb L.

sewing ............. machine


----------



## Uncle Bob

machine............washing


----------



## SixSix210

washing...TON


----------



## miniman

ton - heavy


----------



## cara

heavy - stone


----------



## redkitty

stone - statue


----------



## Barb L.

statue ............. honor


----------



## miniman

honour - fidelity


----------



## Uncle Bob

fidelity...........loyal


----------



## cara

loyal - royal


----------



## SixSix210

royal = purple


----------



## redkitty

purple - eggplant


----------



## miniman

eggplant - moussaka


----------



## pdswife

Moussaka - Gyros


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Moussaka - Gyros


 
gyros=shrimp

babe


----------



## miniman

shrimp - marinara


----------



## redkitty

marinara - sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Sauce ....... Alfredo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alfredo.....Fettuccine


----------



## miniman

fettucine - pasta


----------



## SixSix210

fettuccine = steamy (and lets not go there )


----------



## pdswife

Steamy - sauna


----------



## miniman

sauna - Sweden


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweden...........cold


----------



## redkitty

cold - freezer


----------



## Uncle Bob

freezer.........deep


----------



## pdswife

deep -wide


----------



## Barb L.

Wide ................ Open


----------



## plumies

Open...........arms


----------



## miniman

arms - weapons


----------



## Uncle Bob

weapons........biological


----------



## Eriu

biological....warfare


----------



## Uncle Bob

warfare......peace


----------



## Barb L.

Peace .... Quiet


----------



## miniman

quiet - silence


----------



## Chefellas

silence-golden............


----------



## pdswife

golden =  sunshine


----------



## redkitty

sunshine - California!


----------



## pdswife

California - Mickey Mouse


----------



## Barb L.

Mickey Mouse ............ Goofy


----------



## redkitty

goofy - playful


----------



## pdswife

playful - toddler


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> goofy - playful


 
playful = child

babe


----------



## redkitty

child - innocent


----------



## Uncle Bob

innocent.........guiltless


----------



## tastychef<3

guiltless>chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

chicken.........Soup


----------



## miniman

soup - bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread..........butter


----------



## Barb L.

Butter ............ Popcorn


----------



## miniman

popcorn - movie


----------



## middie

movie... theater


----------



## miniman

theatre - drama


----------



## jkath

drama......queen


----------



## redkitty

queen - crown


----------



## Chefellas

crown-jewels..............


----------



## miniman

jewels - bling


----------



## Uncle Bob

bling.....slang


----------



## miniman

slang - cockney


----------



## redkitty

cockney - rhyme


----------



## Uncle Bob

rhyme.......poem


----------



## redkitty

poem - romantic


----------



## Uncle Bob

romantic.....evening


----------



## redkitty

evening - cocktail


----------



## babetoo

cocktail=onion

babe


----------



## GotGarlic

onion ---> caramelized


----------



## Uncle Bob

caramelized......brown


----------



## miniman

brown - sauce


----------



## redkitty

sauce - thick


----------



## Uncle Bob

thick.....book


----------



## Barb L.

Book ........... Smart


----------



## redkitty

smart - stupid


----------



## Uncle Bob

stupid....rain


----------



## miniman

rain - cloud


----------



## redkitty

cloud - lightening


----------



## Uncle Bob

lightening...........thunder


----------



## redkitty

thunder - loud


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> thunder - loud


 
loud=softly

babe


----------



## Mama

softly....hardly


----------



## miniman

hardly - any


----------



## Uncle Bob

any.........more


----------



## redkitty

more - greedy


----------



## Uncle Bob

greedy......Ravenous


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> greedy......Ravenous


 
ravenous=greedy

babe


----------



## miniman

greedy - pig


----------



## Katie H

I'll play with you, Ray.

pig - barbecue


----------



## redkitty

barbecue - crispy


----------



## Uncle Bob

crispy,,,,,,,,Cracker


----------



## GotGarlic

cracker -- cheese


----------



## redkitty

cheese - macaroni


----------



## Barb L.

macaroni .............. salad


----------



## redkitty

salad - fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit..........Cocktail


----------



## redkitty

cocktail - mojito (yummy!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mojito..(I knew it!) ...Rum


----------



## Barb L.

Rum ............ Balls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Balls~~~~~~~~~~Golf


----------



## redkitty

golf - swing


----------



## Barb L.

Swing .............. pump


----------



## nesta67

pump.....iron


----------



## babetoo

nesta67 said:


> pump.....iron


 
iron = maiden

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

maiden..........lady


----------



## Barb L.

Lady ............ Godiva


----------



## DawnT

godiva...chocolates


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> godiva...chocolates


 
chocolates=squiggles

babe


----------



## pdswife

squiggles - giggles


----------



## Uncle Bob

giggles......girls


----------



## YT2095

girls - beach


----------



## redkitty

beach - ball


----------



## Chefellas

ball------------soccer


----------



## YT2095

soccer - World Cup.


----------



## cara

world cup - winner


----------



## nesta67

winner --- prize


----------



## DawnT

prize....award


----------



## Chefellas

award.............oscar


----------



## DawnT

oscar.....wilde


----------



## miniman

wilde - heart


----------



## Loprraine

heart = arrow


----------



## miniman

arrow - shoot


----------



## DawnT

shoot...bamboo


----------



## Chefellas

bamboo----------furniture


----------



## miniman

furniture - Ikea


----------



## redkitty

Ikea - cheap


----------



## Loprraine

cheap = date


----------



## DawnT

date....due


----------



## miniman

due - late......


----------



## GotGarlic

late -- again


----------



## miniman

again - and again


----------



## YT2095

and again - ad infinitum


----------



## DawnT

ad infinitum .. forever


----------



## Barb L.

Forever ........... Always


----------



## redkitty

always - consistent


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> always - consistent


 
consistent=alwaysbabe


----------



## miniman

always - yours


----------



## redkitty

yours - mine


----------



## CanadianMeg

mine - ours


----------



## DawnT

ours - sharing


----------



## Barb L.

Sharing ............ Equal


----------



## meshoo96

equal = sweetener


----------



## GotGarlic

sweetener -- sugar


----------



## DawnT

sugar - oh honey, honey!!


----------



## miniman

honey - bee


----------



## redkitty

honey - tea


----------



## DawnT

bee - hives.....



tea - pot....


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> bee - hives.....
> 
> 
> 
> tea - pot....[/qu
> 
> hives=statue
> 
> pot = thimble
> 
> babe


----------



## AMSeccia

thimble - sewing


----------



## miniman

sewing - thread


----------



## Barb L.

Thread ........... Bobbin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbin................apples


----------



## redkitty

apples - cider (mmmmm)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cider....pears


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Cider....pears


 
pears=scallop

babe


----------



## AMSeccia

pears - tree


----------



## miniman

tree - life


----------



## Barb L.

Life ............... Style


----------



## Uncle Bob

Style~~~~~~~~~Class


----------



## Barb L.

Class .............. Clown


----------



## redkitty

clown - shoes


----------



## miniman

shoes - leather


----------



## redkitty

leather - uncomfortable


----------



## Uncle Bob

leather.........Saddle


----------



## Uncle Bob

uncomfortable.......tight


----------



## Barb L.

Tight ................ Fit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fit.........Hissy


----------



## miniman

hissy - tantrum


----------



## redkitty

tantrum - toddler


----------



## Barb L.

Toddler ......... Learning


----------



## Douzer77

Learning - Knowledge


----------



## texasgirl

knowledge - intelligent


----------



## babetoo

texasgirl said:


> knowledge - intelligent


 

intelligent = stupid

babe


----------



## AMSeccia

Saddle --->  Soap


----------



## AMSeccia

oh boy ... way behind (sorry, was out of town).

Stupid ---> Me


----------



## meshoo96

me...shadow


----------



## miniman

shadow - boxing


----------



## Barb L.

boxing ........... ring


----------



## cara

ring - wedding


----------



## Uncle Bob

wedding.............bells


----------



## redkitty

bells - cow


----------



## AMSeccia

cow - steak


----------



## miniman

steak - chips


----------



## Barb L.

Chips ......... Dip


----------



## AMSeccia

Dip ...... Wad


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Wad.. Cotton


----------



## redkitty

cotton - sheets


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Sheets-Pastry


----------



## Barb L.

Pastry ............ Cloth


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cloth...........napkin


----------



## Barb L.

Napkin .......... Ring


----------



## miniman

ring - wedding


----------



## redkitty

wedding - expensive!


----------



## Uncle Bob

expensive!~~~~~~~~pricey


----------



## Chefellas

pricey............Bloomingdales


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> pricey............Bloomingdales


 
bloomingdales = fun

babe


----------



## Chefellas

fun--------------dancing


----------



## Uncle Bob

dancing~~~~~~~~boogie


----------



## AMSeccia

pricey - vacation


----------



## AMSeccia

okay, scratch that last one.  How about:

boogie - nights


----------



## Uncle Bob

nights`````````days


----------



## YT2095

days - work......


----------



## AMSeccia

work - nemesis


----------



## miniman

nemesis - watching


----------



## AMSeccia

watching - people


----------



## Barb L.

Watching ........... Viewing


----------



## Uncle Bob

People Viewing.........fascinating


----------



## miniman

fascinating - agog


----------



## cara

agog - whatever that is.... ;o)


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> agog - whatever that is.... ;o)


 
agog=suprised

babe


----------



## miniman

cara said:


> agog - whatever that is.... ;o)


 
agog - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary for a definition.

surprised - startled


----------



## Uncle Bob

startled........shocked


----------



## YT2095

shocked - Tesla-coil.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tesla-coil............transformer


----------



## YT2095

transformer - adaptor


----------



## DawnT

adaptor - 3 prongs


----------



## Chefellas

3 prongs------fork


----------



## DawnT

fork - in the road


----------



## miniman

in the road - crossing


----------



## DawnT

crossing - guard


----------



## miniman

guard - palace


----------



## DawnT

palace-princess


----------



## Thyme2Cook

princess-frog


----------



## Uncle Bob

frog.........Kermit


----------



## Mama

frog - pond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mama said:


> frog - pond


 
What happened to Kermit???

pond....dam


----------



## Katie H

dam - gravy


----------



## Uncle Bob

gravy.......boat


----------



## Thyme2Cook

boat-ocean


----------



## Katie H

ocean - sunny days


----------



## Thyme2Cook

sunny days - picnic


----------



## Katie H

picnic - summer days


----------



## Thyme2Cook

summer days - vacation


----------



## Mama

vacation - beach


----------



## miniman

beach - sand


----------



## Tambalai

sand-stone


----------



## redkitty

stone - wall


----------



## DawnT

wall - paper


----------



## Barb L.

Paper ............ News


----------



## YT2095

News ---- Lies


----------



## redkitty

lies - politician


----------



## miniman

politician - parliament


----------



## YT2095

parliament - comedy


----------



## redkitty

comedy - channel


----------



## Uncle Bob

channel~~~~~~~~~English


----------



## pdswife

English -  speak


----------



## cara

speak - hear


----------



## Mama

channel - tv


----------



## YT2095

tv - Boring! ..........


----------



## miniman

boring - yawn


----------



## babetoo

yawning=sleepy

babe


----------



## Mama

sleepy - hollow


----------



## AMSeccia

hollow - head


----------



## miniman

head - cheese


----------



## Mama

cheese - mouse


----------



## redkitty

mouse - trap


----------



## miniman

trap - man


----------



## DawnT

man-door   .


----------



## Barb L.

Door ............. Open


----------



## redkitty

open - policy


----------



## Thyme2Cook

policy - rules


----------



## AMSeccia

cheese - head

*had to do it, I'm in Green Bay!*


----------



## AMSeccia

rules - obey


----------



## pdswife

obey - law


----------



## Thyme2Cook

obey - parents


----------



## Uncle Bob

parents / law.....Rules


----------



## pdswife

rules - roost


----------



## Uncle Bob

roost........Chickens


----------



## pdswife

chickens - eggs


----------



## sattie

eggs - custard


----------



## Thyme2Cook

custard - bakery


----------



## miniman

bakery - bread


----------



## Thyme2Cook

bread - money


----------



## miniman

money - pit


----------



## pdswife

pit - peach


----------



## Barb L.

Peach .......... Cobbler


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Peach .......... Cobbler


 
cobbler=raspberry

babe


----------



## pdswife

raspberry -  red


----------



## miniman

red - paint


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> raspberry - red


 
red=wagon

babe


----------



## Thyme2Cook

wagon - Old West


----------



## Chefellas

old west-------chaotic


----------



## Thyme2Cook

chaotic - crazy


----------



## miniman

crazy - stir


----------



## AMSeccia

stir ---> pot


----------



## Mama

pot - head!


----------



## YT2095

head - toilet


----------



## pdswife

Toilet - white


----------



## Barb L.

White ................ Snow


----------



## pdswife

snow - cone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cone....Ice cream     (Chocolate)


----------



## Barb L.

Ice cream ......... Bar


----------



## miniman

bar - fly........


----------



## Uncle Bob

fly........swatter


----------



## miniman

swatter - whack


----------



## Thyme2Cook

whack - strike


----------



## babetoo

Thyme2Cook said:


> whack - strike


 
strike=picket


----------



## Katie H

picket - fence


----------



## miniman

fence - boundary


----------



## AMSeccia

boundary ---> waters


----------



## redkitty

waters - deep


----------



## Uncle Bob

deep~~~~~~~~~Subject


----------



## Loprraine

Subject = School


----------



## Uncle Bob

School..............House


----------



## YT2095

House ...... Bingo


----------



## Chefellas

Bingo-----------church


----------



## pdswife

Church - prayer


----------



## Uncle Bob

prayer......meeting


----------



## YT2095

meeting ...... Staff.


----------



## AMSeccia

Staff - Team


----------



## miniman

team - challenge


----------



## Barb L.

Challenge ...... Mental


----------



## miniman

mental - ability


----------



## AMSeccia

ability - blessed


----------



## pdswife

Blessed- care


----------



## miniman

care - free...........


----------



## Barb L.

Free .... Spirit


----------



## babetoo

*boo*



Barb L. said:


> Free .... Spirit


 
spirit=ghost

babe


----------



## Chefellas

ghost-------supernatural


----------



## Mama

supernatural - paranormal


----------



## pdswife

paranormal - fake


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake......Eyelashes


----------



## Katie H

eyelashes - flutter  (Yes, Rhett!)


----------



## jessicacarr

......eyes


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> fake......Eyelashes


 
eyelashes=silly


----------



## pdswife

silly - puppies


----------



## AMSeccia

puppies - smile


----------



## Mama

smile - laugh


----------



## babetoo

Mama said:


> smile - laugh


 
laugh=chuckle

babe


----------



## AMSeccia

chuckle - clown


----------



## DawnT

clown - feet


----------



## Chefellas

feet--------------shoes


----------



## DawnT

shoes - laces


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> shoes - laces


 

laces=bows

babe


----------



## pdswife

Bows -wrapping paper


----------



## Mama

wrapping paper - Christmas


----------



## AMSeccia

Christmas - Memories


----------



## miniman

memories - album


----------



## DawnT

album - Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## pdswife

Magical Mystery Tour -  surprise vacation


----------



## miniman

vacation - relax


----------



## Uncle Bob

relax......Rest


----------



## Chefellas

rest............................home


----------



## DawnT

home - grown


----------



## Barb L.

Grown - Children


----------



## miniman

children - love


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> children - love


 
love=hate

babe


----------



## DawnT

hate - racism


----------



## miniman

racism - wrong


----------



## Chefellas

wrong-------atone


----------



## pdswife

atone= forgive


----------



## Uncle Bob

forgive.........forget


----------



## miniman

forget - oh no


----------



## pdswife

oh no - Big mistake


----------



## Barb L.

Big mistake - Hindsite


----------



## DawnT

hindsite - twenty/twenty


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> hindsite - twenty/twenty


 
twenty=young

babe


----------



## Mama

young - old


----------



## pdswife

old =  tired.


----------



## redkitty

tired - eyes


----------



## DawnT

eyes - red


----------



## Barb L.

Red   -  Face


----------



## DawnT

face- cheeks


----------



## Chefellas

cheeks----------pinch


----------



## DawnT

pinch-dash


----------



## miniman

dash - small


----------



## redkitty

small - world


----------



## Chefellas

world----------universe


----------



## miniman

universe - master


----------



## Chefellas

master-------------expertise


----------



## pdswife

expertise - perfection


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> expertise - perfection


 
perfection =anal

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

*personality*


----------



## pdswife

personality - out going


----------



## Mama

out going - mail


----------



## miniman

mail - letters


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> mail - letters


 
letters = stamps

babe


----------



## redkitty

stamps - collectors


----------



## miniman

collectors - fairs


----------



## Barb L.

Fairs - Animals


----------



## Barb L.

......................


----------



## miniman

animals - zoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zoo........Monkeys


----------



## redkitty

monkeys - dirty!


----------



## kimbaby

dirty-Mud............


----------



## pdswife

Mud - pigs


----------



## Uncle Bob

pigs........Ribs


----------



## miniman

ribs - women


----------



## redkitty

women - perfume


----------



## miniman

perfume - smell


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> perfume - smell


 

smell=good

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Good ,,,,,,,,, Feeling


----------



## miniman

feeling - hands


----------



## redkitty

hands - gloves


----------



## Barb L.

Gloves ........... warmth


----------



## redkitty

warmth - blanket


----------



## Uncle Bob

blanket.....cover


----------



## Barb L.

Cover .............. Shelter


----------



## Mama

shelter - homeless


----------



## miniman

homeless - Seattle


----------



## redkitty

Seattle - rain


----------



## Barb L.

Rain ........ Showers


----------



## miniman

showers - morning


----------



## pdswife

Morning - YUCK


" once I get out of bed..my day is pretty much ruined"
lol


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Morning - YUCK
> 
> 
> " once I get out of bed..my day is pretty much ruined"
> lol


 

morning-night

babe


----------



## sattie

night - tired


----------



## redkitty

tired - sore


----------



## sattie

sore - scrape


----------



## miniman

scrape - carrots


----------



## mudbug

carrots - Bugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bugs.........Mud


----------



## pdswife

mud -pies......


----------



## Mama

pies....apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple........juice


----------



## smoke king

juice.....fruity


----------



## mudbug

fruity - umbrella drinks in Cancun


----------



## miniman

mudbug said:


> fruity - umbrella drinks in Cancun


 
- sunshine


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> - sunshine


 

sunshine=shadows

babe


----------



## pdswife

shadows - creepy


----------



## Mama

creepy...cemetary


----------



## pdswife

cemetary - dead


----------



## redkitty

dead - calm


----------



## Loprraine

calm = peaceful


----------



## redkitty

peaceful - protest


----------



## Chefellas

protest------------silent vigil


----------



## DawnT

silent vigil - candles


----------



## redkitty

candles - aromatic


----------



## DawnT

aromatic - smelly


----------



## Barb L.

Smelly - Odor


----------



## DawnT

odor- cooking


----------



## redkitty

cooking - forum!


----------



## pdswife

Forum = ideas


----------



## Uncle Bob

ideas.....suggestions


----------



## miniman

suggestions - problem solving


----------



## redkitty

solving - mystery


----------



## karenlyn

mystery - murder


----------



## Barb L.

Murder - Prison


----------



## DawnT

prison - life


----------



## pdswife

Life - is good


----------



## redkitty

good - karma


----------



## Uncle Bob

karma......Concept


----------



## babetoo

concept=idea

babe


----------



## pdswife

Idea... brain


----------



## Mama

brain...smart


----------



## pdswife

smart - school


----------



## Loprraine

school = band


----------



## Barb L.

band .......... aid


----------



## redkitty

aid - hearing


----------



## Uncle Bob

hearing...........ears


----------



## AMSeccia

ears ... elephant


----------



## pdswife

Elephant - Dumbo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dumbo...Cartoon


----------



## redkitty

cartoon - entertainment


----------



## Uncle Bob

entertainment............music


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> entertainment............music


 

music=song

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Song ......... Memories


----------



## miniman

memories - photos


----------



## pdswife

photos - Frames


----------



## redkitty

frames - glasses


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> frames - glasses


 

glasses=drinks

babe


----------



## redkitty

drinks - fruity


----------



## pdswife

Fruity =  Trix cereal


----------



## redkitty

cereal - box


----------



## pdswife

box - card board


----------



## redkitty

board - game


----------



## Barb L.

Game ......... Card


----------



## Loprraine

Card = Dance


----------



## redkitty

dance - fever!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

fever!!!........Hot!


----------



## Loprraine

Hot = Sparks


----------



## redkitty

sparks - flare


----------



## miniman

flare - sun


----------



## pdswife

Sun - MEXICO!!!


----------



## miniman

Mexico - Acapulco?


----------



## pdswife

Acapulco- vacation


----------



## Barb L.

Vacation ............. Relax


----------



## miniman

relax - sleep


----------



## redkitty

sleep - necessary


----------



## Barb L.

Necessary .......... Need


----------



## Uncle Bob

Need........Love


----------



## Chefellas

love- unconditional


----------



## pdswife

unconditional - FOREVER


----------



## Chefellas

forever-----Amber


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> forever-----Amber


 
amber=jewel

babe


----------



## pdswife

Jewel - diamond


----------



## miniman

diamond - ring


----------



## Barb L.

Ring ................ hello !


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Ring ................ hello !



hello=goodbyebabe


----------



## pdswife

Goodbyebabe - see ya later


----------



## miniman

see ya later - holiday


----------



## Barb L.

holiday - family


----------



## redkitty

family - heirlooms


----------



## miniman

heirlooms - precious


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> heirlooms - precious


 
precious=moments


babe


----------



## GotGarlic

moments -- fleeting


----------



## AMSeccia

fleeting - thoughts


----------



## pdswife

thoughts - ideas


----------



## redkitty

ideas - creative


----------



## pdswife

creative - art


----------



## Ann230

art-gallery


----------



## miniman

gallery - show


----------



## DawnT

show- stopper


----------



## redkitty

stopper - cork


----------



## DawnT

cork-Ireland!


----------



## redkitty

Ireland - green


----------



## Uncle Bob

green............grass


----------



## GotGarlic

grass -- mow


----------



## Barb L.

mow  -  cut


----------



## miniman

cut - half


----------



## Ann230

half---measure


----------



## pdswife

Measure - inch


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Measure - inch


 

inch=mile




babe


----------



## miniman

mile - walk


----------



## pdswife

walk - blisters


----------



## redkitty

blisters - painful


----------



## pdswife

painful - heartbreak


----------



## Barb L.

heartbreak - hotel


----------



## Ann230

hotel - reception


----------



## pdswife

Reception = party


----------



## redkitty

party - favors


----------



## pdswife

Favors -gift bags


----------



## miniman

gift bags - birthday


----------



## pdswife

Birthday = age


----------



## Barb L.

age ------- numbers


----------



## pdswife

numbers - math


----------



## MrsBrandi

math - high school


----------



## Uncle Bob

high school..........football


----------



## redkitty

football - beer


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> football - beer


 

beer= belly



babe


----------



## pdswife

Belly - jelly


----------



## GotGarlic

jelly -- strawberry


----------



## pdswife

strawberry -milkshake


----------



## miniman

milkshake - chocolate


----------



## redkitty

chocolate - chips


----------



## Barb L.

chips   -   dip


----------



## DawnT

dip - swim...


----------



## redkitty

swim - goggles


----------



## DawnT

goggles-helmet


----------



## Barb L.

helmet   -  safety


----------



## DawnT

safety - pins


----------



## redkitty

pins - needles


----------



## DawnT

needle-immunizations


----------



## Barb L.

immunizations - shots


----------



## Uncle Bob

shots.........foul


----------



## DawnT

shots-*DUCK!*


----------



## Uncle Bob

*DUCK!........Gumbo*


----------



## DawnT

gumbo - Creole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Creole.......Sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Sauce    -   Gravy


----------



## redkitty

gravy - biscuits


----------



## Uncle Bob

biscuits......Syrup


----------



## miniman

syrupp - flapjacks


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> syrupp - flapjacks


 


flapjacks=yummy



babe


----------



## DawnT

yummy-tummy


----------



## miniman

tummy - fst


----------



## Uncle Bob

tummy..............full


----------



## Mama

full...blown


----------



## miniman

blown -out


----------



## pdswife

Out - in .........


----------



## AMSeccia

in ----- process


----------



## babetoo

AMSeccia said:


> in ----- process


 

court

babe


----------



## Mama

court.....papers


----------



## miniman

papers - news


----------



## DawnT

news- hound


----------



## redkitty

hound - dog


----------



## DawnT

dog - cad     ...


----------



## Barb L.

cat - tiger


----------



## mattmac

tiger - frosted flakes


----------



## DawnT

frosted flakes- e-bay


----------



## mattmac

e-bay - evil


----------



## Barb L.

evil ----------- scary


----------



## mattmac

scary - spiders


----------



## redkitty

spiders - creepy


----------



## Uncle Bob

creepy......weird


----------



## mattmac

weird - guinea pigs


----------



## babetoo

mattmac said:


> weird - guinea pigs


 
guinea pigs=experiment

babe


----------



## Mama

experiment............test


----------



## miniman

test - results


----------



## DawnT

results-negative


----------



## Barb L.

negative   - pessimist


----------



## pdswife

pessimist -  glass half empty


----------



## Barb L.

glass half empty - full


----------



## Uncle Bob

full..........tank


----------



## pdswife

Tank - army


----------



## DawnT

army- navy


----------



## Uncle Bob

navy..........Ship


----------



## DawnT

ship-shape


----------



## Barb L.

shape  -  square


----------



## Mama

square......round


----------



## pdswife

Round - circle


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Round - circle


 



circle=ring


babe


----------



## pdswife

Ring - bell


----------



## Uncle Bob

bell.....Tower


----------



## miniman

tower - dark


----------



## pdswife

dark - night


----------



## Uncle Bob

night........Moonlight


----------



## pdswife

moonlight - silver


----------



## Uncle Bob

silver...........dollar


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> silver...........dollar


 

dollar=change

babe


----------



## pdswife

change = different


----------



## Barb L.

different - odd


----------



## Uncle Bob

different...........time


----------



## Uncle Bob

odd.....ball


----------



## Barb L.

ball .... bounce


----------



## pdswife

Bounce - UP


----------



## Uncle Bob

UP..........High


----------



## pdswife

High - school


----------



## Barb L.

school - dance


----------



## AMSeccia

dance - wallflowers


----------



## pdswife

Wallflowers - wall paper


----------



## Maverick2272

wall paper - peel


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> wall paper - peel


 
peel=apple


----------



## Barb L.

Apple   -  Pucker


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Apple - Pucker


 
pucker=up


babe


----------



## pdswife

Up = climb


----------



## miniman

climb - ascend


----------



## pdswife

Ascend - heaven


----------



## Uncle Bob

heaven.......Paradise


----------



## pdswife

Paradise - Mexico


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Paradise - Mexico


 

fiesta


babe


----------



## Mama

fiesta....bowl


----------



## AMSeccia

bowl - lane


----------



## pdswife

Lane - country road


----------



## Uncle Bob

country road..........Home


----------



## AMSeccia

Home - Baked


----------



## babetoo

AMSeccia said:


> Home - Baked


 

baked=half

babe


----------



## pdswife

half - full


----------



## Uncle Bob

full.......tummy


----------



## redkitty

tummy - trouble


----------



## pdswife

Trouble - punishment


----------



## Uncle Bob

punishment........spanking


----------



## pdswife

spanking - belt


----------



## Uncle Bob

belt...........loops


----------



## pdswife

loops = taxes


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

taxes - April


----------



## Uncle Bob

taxes..........Robbery


----------



## Uncle Bob

April......Showers


----------



## pdswife

Showers - SEATTLE!


----------



## Uncle Bob

SEATTLE!.............Needle


----------



## pdswife

Needle - dr.


----------



## Uncle Bob

dr.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Nurse


----------



## pdswife

Nurse - white


----------



## Uncle Bob

white..........sheets


----------



## Barb L.

sheets --------- pages


----------



## Uncle Bob

pages..............number


----------



## pdswife

Number - phone


----------



## Uncle Bob

phone............call


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> phone............call


 

messages

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Messages - text


----------



## ljmyers

text > > > discuss


----------



## redkitty

discuss - decisions


----------



## Culchie

decisions ........ evaluate


----------



## pdswife

evaluate - choose


----------



## cara

choose - choice


----------



## Uncle Bob

choice.............consequence


----------



## pdswife

Choice - pick


----------



## cara

pick - chicken


----------



## pdswife

Chicken- coop


----------



## ljmyers

Chicken >>> coop >>> rooster


----------



## cara

rooster - morning


----------



## pdswife

Morning = coffee


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Morning = coffee


 
cream

babe


----------



## Barb L.

cream - cheese


----------



## pdswife

Cheese _ Swiss


----------



## cara

swiss - The Alps


----------



## SixSix210

Alps - yodel


----------



## cara

yodel - sing


----------



## Barb L.

Sing  -  song


----------



## cara

song - music


----------



## redkitty

music - necessary


----------



## Uncle Bob

necessary.........important


----------



## cara

important - do not forget


----------



## redkitty

forget - everything


----------



## pdswife

everything - all


----------



## cara

all - universe


----------



## Uncle Bob

universe............expanding


----------



## cara

expanding - business


----------



## pdswife

business - interview 


(to which I will be late if I don't quit playing games with you guys!)


----------



## cara

interview - ne wjob

(good luck and away with you!)


----------



## pdswife

new job - stress

(THANK YOU>>>BYE BYE!!)


----------



## cara

stress - relax


----------



## Uncle Bob

relax.......calm


----------



## cara

calm - spring sun


----------



## redkitty

sun - burn


----------



## Uncle Bob

burn.........ouch


----------



## cara

ouch - cry


----------



## miniman

cry - baby


----------



## redkitty

baby - responsibility


----------



## SixSix210

responsibility - heavy


----------



## redkitty

heavy - metal


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> heavy - metal


 
metal=car


----------



## ljmyers

car - trip


----------



## SixSix210

trip - fall


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> trip - fall


 

fall=spring

babe


----------



## Mama

spring.......onion


----------



## pdswife

onion - tears


----------



## miniman

tears - cry


----------



## DawnT

cry- river


----------



## miniman

river - Thames


----------



## SixSix210

Thames - Benny Hill


----------



## miniman

Benny Hill - girls


----------



## Uncle Bob

girls..........boys


----------



## GotGarlic

boys -- men


----------



## pdswife

Men - tough


----------



## cara

tough - cough


----------



## DawnT

cough - sick?


----------



## cara

sick - fever


----------



## DawnT

fever - hot


----------



## cara

hot - chillies


----------



## Uncle Bob

chillies..............sauce


----------



## redkitty

sauce - pizza


----------



## Uncle Bob

pizza...........pan


----------



## pdswife

pan -gold.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

gold.....jewlery


----------



## cara

jewlery - expensive


----------



## SixSix210

expensive - Viking


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> expensive - Viking


 

viking=ship

babe


----------



## miniman

ship - post


----------



## cara

post - forum


----------



## miniman

forum - Rome


----------



## DawnT

Rome - togas


----------



## pdswife

Toga - Party


----------



## Mama

Party - Birthday


----------



## pdswife

birthday = cake


----------



## Mama

cake - pie


----------



## pdswife

Pie -blackberry


----------



## miniman

blackberry - apple


----------



## pdswife

apple -tart


----------



## miniman

tart - sour


----------



## pdswife

sour - pickle


----------



## miniman

pickle - walnut


----------



## Mama

walnut - shell


----------



## Barb L.

Shell - turtle


----------



## meshoo96

Barb L. said:


> Shell - turtle



candy (mmm caramel, pecans, chocolate...)


----------



## Fiona

baseball.....hotdogs!


----------



## miniman

hotdogs - chilli dogs


----------



## pdswife

chilli dogs - onions


----------



## Mama

onions - heartburn


----------



## pdswife

Heartburn = OUCH


----------



## Uncle Bob

OUCH...........pain


----------



## SixSix210

pain - knee


----------



## pdswife

Knee  shin


----------



## miniman

shin - osso buco


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> shin - osso buco


 

osso buco = dinner

babe


----------



## Barb L.

dinner - time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time.................space


----------



## pdswife

space - Star Trek


----------



## Uncle Bob

Star Trek~~~~~~~~~~Spock


----------



## cara

Spock - ears


----------



## Uncle Bob

ears..............pointed


----------



## pdswife

pointed - rude


----------



## cara

rude - cry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cry~~~~~~~~tears


----------



## cara

tears - salt


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt~~~~~~~~~~pepper


----------



## suziquzie

salt - reef aquarium


----------



## cara

reef aquarium - colorful


----------



## pdswife

colorful = balloons


----------



## cara

balloons - fun fair


----------



## pdswife

fun fair =  roller coster


----------



## cara

roller coster - height


----------



## pdswife

height - fear


----------



## cara

fear - run


----------



## pdswife

Run - FASTER


----------



## cara

faster - bigger


----------



## pdswife

bigger - stronger


----------



## cara

stronger - muscles


----------



## GotGarlic

muscles - developed


----------



## miniman

developed - grew


----------



## mudbug

grew-Topsy


----------



## suziquzie

topsy - turvy


----------



## Uncle Bob

turvy....Mikado


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> turvy....Mikado


 
mikado=opera

babe


----------



## pdswife

Opera - soap


----------



## Maverick2272

soap - scum


----------



## suziquzie

scum - bucket


----------



## Steamboater

bucket - oats


----------



## suziquzie

oats - breakfast


----------



## Mama

breakfast - biscuits


----------



## Steamboater

biscuits - buns


----------



## pdswife

Buns - hotdogs


----------



## Steamboater

hotdogs - saurkraut


----------



## pdswife

saurkraut - YUCK!


----------



## Steamboater

Yuck - brains


----------



## miniman

brains - clever


----------



## Mama

clever - smart


----------



## redkitty

smart - educated


----------



## Barb L.

educated - knowledge


----------



## GotGarlic

knowledge - useful


----------



## suziquzie

useful - tools


----------



## Barb L.

tools - duct tape


----------



## DawnT

duct tape - fixall


----------



## SixSix210

fixall - money


----------



## suziquzie

money - none


----------



## miniman

none - all gone


----------



## Uncle Bob

gone..........home


----------



## suziquzie

home - busy!


----------



## pdswife

Busy - life


----------



## Steamboater

Life - enigma


----------



## babetoo

Steamboater said:


> Life - enigma


 
enigma=mystery


babe


----------



## pdswife

Mystery - Nancy Drew


----------



## miniman

Nancy Drew - investigate


----------



## Barb L.

investigate - spy


----------



## Mama

spy - plane


----------



## pdswife

plane - flight


----------



## miniman

flight - escape


----------



## pdswife

escape - prison


----------



## SixSix210

prison - school


----------



## pdswife

school - teachers


----------



## Mama

teachers- books


----------



## pdswife

books - Library


----------



## DawnT

library - learning


----------



## miniman

learning -made easy


----------



## Uncle Bob

learning.....Education


----------



## Barb L.

Education - degree


----------



## pdswife

Degree - heat


----------



## miniman

heat - stroke


----------



## pdswife

stroke - golf


----------



## Uncle Bob

golf...........fairway


----------



## Maverick2272

fairway - course


----------



## Uncle Bob

course.........fine


----------



## pdswife

Fine - good


----------



## Uncle Bob

good......times


----------



## pdswife

Times - events


----------



## Uncle Bob

events........Sunset


----------



## pdswife

sunset - romance


----------



## Mama

romance - Paris


----------



## pdswife

Paris - April


----------



## miniman

April - showers


----------



## Mama

showers - rain


----------



## Steamboater

rain - acid


----------



## Uncle Bob

acid...........burn


----------



## suziquzie

burn - sit-ups!


----------



## Loprraine

sit-ups = stomach


----------



## Uncle Bob

stomach.....ache


----------



## Barb L.

ache ..... pain


----------



## Steamboater

pain - Cheney


----------



## SixSix210

Cheney - heart


----------



## Steamboater

heart - dark


----------



## Barb L.

dark .......... chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

pudding............banana


----------



## miniman

banana - bent


----------



## pdswife

banana - monkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

bent monkey....wrench


----------



## pdswife

Uncle Bob...you are funny!


Wrench - tool box


----------



## miniman

tool box - heavy


----------



## Uncle Bob

pdswife said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob...you are funny!


 


Heavy........Truck


----------



## miniman

truck - goods


----------



## pdswife

Goods - bads


----------



## Uncle Bob

bads....ugly


----------



## pdswife

Ugly - garbage dump


----------



## m00nwater

garbage dump - stink


----------



## miniman

stink - bug


----------



## redkitty

bug - invasion 

Hey you guys, word association is supposed to be "one" word!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

invasion  .......... ants


----------



## pdswife

Ants - hills


----------



## redkitty

hills - rolling


----------



## Uncle Bob

rolling......thunder


----------



## miniman

thunder - lightning


----------



## suziquzie

lightning - nitrogen


----------



## Maverick2272

nitrogen - booster


----------



## miniman

booster - cushion


----------



## pdswife

cushion - chair


----------



## suziquzie

chair - sit


----------



## pdswife

Sit - down


----------



## Maverick2272

down - stairs


----------



## pdswife

Stairs - climb


----------



## Maverick2272

climb - mountain


----------



## miniman

mountain - top


----------



## Uncle Bob

climb......Mountains


----------



## Uncle Bob

top......bottom


----------



## pdswife

Bottom -layer


----------



## Uncle Bob

layer.........Cake


----------



## miniman

layer - chicken


----------



## miniman

cake - chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - candy


----------



## miniman

candy - eye


----------



## pdswife

Eye - seeing


----------



## miniman

seeing - dog


----------



## Maverick2272

dog - food


----------



## miniman

food - eat


----------



## Barb L.

eat ......... consume


----------



## Maverick2272

Consume - gas


----------



## miniman

gas - beans


----------



## pdswife

beans - soup


----------



## suziquzie

soup - winter


----------



## Loprraine

winter = shovel


----------



## Maverick2272

shovel - dirt


----------



## pdswife

Dirt - plants


----------



## Loprraine

plants = water


----------



## Maverick2272

water - sports


----------



## pdswife

sports - football


----------



## Uncle Bob

football........field


----------



## Maverick2272

field - hockey


----------



## pdswife

hockey - ICE


----------



## Maverick2272

ice - cream


----------



## pdswife

cream - coffee


----------



## Maverick2272

coffee - cake


----------



## pdswife

cake - frosting


----------



## Maverick2272

frosting - snow


----------



## pdswife

snow - mountain


----------



## Maverick2272

mountain - top


----------



## pdswife

top - shirt


----------



## Maverick2272

shirt - shoes


----------



## pdswife

shoes - high heels


----------



## miniman

high heels - falling


----------



## Barb L.

falling ......... snow


----------



## Uncle Bob

snow..............storm


----------



## miniman

storm - rage


----------



## Uncle Bob

rage..........Anger


----------



## Barb L.

anger .......... management


----------



## pdswife

Management - power


----------



## redkitty

power - plant


----------



## pdswife

plant -garden


----------



## Uncle Bob

garden.......plow


----------



## pdswife

plow - horse


----------



## Barb L.

horse .... apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple..........core


----------



## pdswife

core - middle


----------



## Uncle Bob

middle...............man


----------



## pdswife

man - lady


----------



## Uncle Bob

lady...........Gentleman


----------



## Loprraine

Gentleman =  Open doors


----------



## pdswife

Open doors _ opertunity


----------



## Uncle Bob

opertunity.................chance


----------



## Barb L.

chance - slots


----------



## pdswife

slots - Vegas!!


----------



## miniman

Vegas - lights


----------



## pdswife

Lights - lamps


----------



## Maverick2272

plant - garden


----------



## Maverick2272

Opps, still not awake here!

Lamp - post


----------



## miniman

Are you on the right page Mav?

lamps - street


----------



## pdswife

post - mailman


----------



## pdswife

(ok...lol...we're lost )


----------



## miniman

mailman - letters


----------



## Maverick2272

Am I ever on the right page? 

I should save that one for the question thread... LOL

mailman - bills


----------



## pdswife

Bills -checks


----------



## miniman

checks - money


----------



## pdswife

money -  cash


----------



## miniman

cash - spending


----------



## Maverick2272

spending - time


----------



## pdswife

spending - buying


----------



## miniman

buying - time


----------



## pdswife

time - alarm clock


----------



## miniman

alarm clock - awake


----------



## pdswife

awake - coffee


----------



## miniman

coffee - strong


----------



## pdswife

strong - man


----------



## miniman

man - woman


----------



## pdswife

woman - child


----------



## miniman

child - parents


----------



## Maverick2272

parents - work


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> parents - work


 
work=play

babe


----------



## SixSix210

play  - theatre


----------



## Uncle Bob

theatre.......Broadway


----------



## meshoo96

Broadway = cats


----------



## Maverick2272

cats- dogs


----------



## miniman

dogs - poo


----------



## Barb L.

poo ......... stinky


----------



## GB

Stinky - Feet


----------



## Barb L.

feet ......... chicken


----------



## GB

chicken - schmaltz


----------



## Barb L.

schmaltz .............. spread


----------



## GB

spread - dip


----------



## Uncle Bob

dip............Snuff


----------



## GB

Snuff - smoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoke.......pipe


----------



## GB

pipe - plumbing


----------



## redkitty

plumbing - leak 

Yay!  GB's playing!


----------



## Uncle Bob

leak ..........drip


----------



## GB

drip - GB 

Yeah I am back playing!


----------



## redkitty

GB - daddy!


----------



## GB

daddy - joy


----------



## Uncle Bob

joy.........laughter


----------



## GB

laughter - kids


----------



## Uncle Bob

kids......goats


----------



## GB

goats - curry


----------



## Uncle Bob

curry........powder


----------



## GB

powder - skiing


----------



## redkitty

skiing - holiday


----------



## Uncle Bob

holiday......Inn


----------



## GB

Inn - ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

ocean...........Atlantic


----------



## miniman

Atlantic - Pond


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> Atlantic - Pond


 
pond=river

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

river..........Mississippi


----------



## Mama

Mississippi - Jackson


----------



## pdswife

Jackson - Neverland


----------



## miniman

neverland - Peter Pan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Pan........Hook


----------



## CookingCop

hook - fish


----------



## pdswife

Fish - trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

trout...............stream


----------



## GB

stream - valley


----------



## suziquzie

valley - forge


----------



## Uncle Bob

forge............anvil


----------



## GB

anvil - cartoons


----------



## suziquzie

cartoons - home


----------



## Uncle Bob

home.......fries


----------



## suziquzie

fries - burger


----------



## Uncle Bob

burger...........king


----------



## GB

king - queen


----------



## suziquzie

queen - Elizabeth


----------



## GotGarlic

Elizabeth -- niece


----------



## GB

niece - family


----------



## suziquzie

family - comfortable


----------



## GB

comfortable - warm


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm........weather


----------



## GB

weather - Nature


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> weather - Nature


 
nature=mother

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mother ==== Love


----------



## suziquzie

mother - flustered


----------



## GB

mother - loving


----------



## GB

oops

flustered - me


----------



## Uncle Bob

me.........self


----------



## GB

self - induced


----------



## suziquzie

induced - childbirth


----------



## GB

childbirth - amazing


----------



## Uncle Bob

amazing........miracle


----------



## GB

miracle - wonder


----------



## suziquzie

miracle - hockey


----------



## GB

hockey - ice


----------



## suziquzie

ice - backyard


----------



## GB

backyard - pool


----------



## suziquzie

pool - summer


----------



## GB

summer - outside


----------



## suziquzie

outside - garden


----------



## GB

garden - veggies


----------



## suziquzie

veggies - salad


----------



## GB

salad - dressing


----------



## suziquzie

dressing - turkey


----------



## GB

turkey - gravy


----------



## suziquzie

gravy - more!


----------



## GB

more! - gravy


----------



## suziquzie

gravy - mashed potatoes


----------



## GB

mashed potatoes - Thanksgiving


----------



## pdswife

Thanksgiving -- prayer


----------



## GB

prayer - faith


----------



## suziquzie

faith - trust


----------



## pdswife

Trust - fund


----------



## GB

fund - money


----------



## pdswife

Money - retirement!!


----------



## GB

retirement - relaxation


----------



## suziquzie

retirement - someday


----------



## GB

someday - somehow


----------



## suziquzie

somehow - somewhere


----------



## GB

somewhere - rainbow


----------



## pdswife

Somewhere - place


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rainbow place...........Sky


----------



## Mama

sky.......cloud


----------



## pdswife

cloud - fluffy


----------



## miniman

fluffy - cotton


----------



## AMSeccia

cotton - candy


----------



## miniman

candy - chocolate


----------



## redkitty

chocolate - dark


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark..........skies


----------



## Loprraine

skies = stars


----------



## suziquzie

stars - stripes


----------



## Barb L.

stars .............. Movie


----------



## GB

Movie - popcorn


----------



## suziquzie

popcorn - butter


----------



## GB

butter -flavor


----------



## Loprraine

flavor = salt


----------



## GB

salt - thirst


----------



## Uncle Bob

thirst.........Water


----------



## GB

Water - boating


----------



## Uncle Bob

boating.....sailing


(I figured that post would go bye-bye)


----------



## GB

Yeah we don't let trash like that stay up for more than a matter of seconds if we can help it 

sailing - summer


----------



## suziquzie

summer - pokey!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

pokey!!.........Slow

(Not at my house...Wanna cut some grass?)(


----------



## suziquzie

slow - molasses

(I would pay YOU to let me cut some grass right now!)


----------



## GB

Slow - snail


----------



## Uncle Bob

.


molasses snail..............Sticky!!


----------



## GB

Sticky - honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey....bees


----------



## redkitty

bees - buzz


----------



## miniman

buzz - wires


----------



## GB

wires - stereo


----------



## miniman

stereo - loud


----------



## Uncle Bob

loud............Hush!


----------



## pdswife

Hush - library


----------



## Loprraine

library = books


----------



## pdswife

books -stories


----------



## Uncle Bob

stories~~~~~~~Ghost


----------



## pdswife

Ghost - spooky


----------



## GB

Spooky - dark


----------



## SixSix210

dark - chocolate


----------



## pdswife

chocolate - bunny


----------



## Barb L.

bunny ......... bugs !


----------



## SixSix210

bugs - splat


----------



## babetoo

SixSix210 said:


> bugs - splat


 

splat=mess

babe


----------



## pdswife

mess - public restroom


----------



## GB

public restroom - disgusting


----------



## suziquzie

disgusting - liver


----------



## Barb L.

liver ............ onions


----------



## suziquzie

onions - soup


----------



## GB

soup - rain


----------



## miniman

rain - mud


----------



## suziquzie

mud - boys!!


----------



## miniman

boys - noise


----------



## suziquzie

noise - video games


----------



## SixSix210

video games - mario


----------



## suziquzie

mario - luigi


----------



## GB

luigi - pasta


----------



## suziquzie

pasta - pesto


----------



## SixSix210

Pesto - basil


----------



## suziquzie

basil - garlic


----------



## Barb L.

garlic ............. bread


----------



## suziquzie

bread - butter


----------



## miniman

butter - up


----------



## suziquzie

up ------ down


----------



## miniman

down - stairs


----------



## suziquzie

stairs - step


----------



## GB

step - lively


----------



## Barb L.

lively ......... jig


----------



## suziquzie

jig - irish


----------



## miniman

irish - guiness


----------



## suziquzie

guinness - flat


----------



## Uncle Bob

flat..............tire


----------



## suziquzie

tire - swing


----------



## Uncle Bob

swing.............tree


----------



## suziquzie

tree - leaves


----------



## SixSix210

leaves - piles


----------



## suziquzie

piles ... crap


----------



## Mama

crap.....dog


----------



## pdswife

dog - bark


----------



## Mama

bark....tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

tree.....house


----------



## Mama

house  -  home


----------



## pdswife

Home - Family


----------



## SixSix210

Family - looney bin


----------



## pdswife

Looney bin - crazy


----------



## SixSix210

crazy - family  just kidding..

Crazy - Loretta


----------



## pdswife

Loretta - music


----------



## suziquzie

music - loud


----------



## pdswife

loud - noise


----------



## suziquzie

noise - kids


----------



## pdswife

Kids -laughter


----------



## suziquzie

laughter - joke


----------



## Reanie525i

laughter - happiness


----------



## pdswife

Joke - a man walks in to a bar


----------



## suziquzie

a man walks in to a bar - OUCH!


----------



## Reanie525i

Ouch - pain


----------



## pdswife

pain = back


----------



## suziquzie

back - front


----------



## Loprraine

front = door


----------



## suziquzie

door - knob


----------



## Uncle Bob

knob..........Creek


----------



## suziquzie

creek - holler


----------



## GB

holler - scream


----------



## Uncle Bob

scream........yell


----------



## pdswife

Yell - punish


----------



## GB

punish - trouble


----------



## SixSix210

trouble - kids


----------



## GB

kids - sticky


----------



## Barb L.

Sticky .......... honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey.................Comb


----------



## GotGarlic

comb -- hair


----------



## GB

hair - shampoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

shampoo........Conditioner


----------



## GB

Conditioner - leather


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> Conditioner - leather


 

leather=shoe


babe


----------



## miniman

shoe - horses


----------



## Barb L.

horses ......saddle


----------



## miniman

saddle - up


----------



## suziquzie

up - prices


----------



## GB

prices - gas


----------



## suziquzie

gas - chili


----------



## alisontomsmum

chilli...south america


----------



## GB

south america - Spanish


----------



## DawnT

Spanish- rice


----------



## suziquzie

rice - beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

beans......peas


----------



## suziquzie

peas - garden


----------



## GB

garden - tomatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatoes......Sandwich


----------



## suziquzie

sandwich - bread


----------



## pdswife

bread - garlic


----------



## suziquzie

garlic - butter


----------



## DawnT

butter- popcorn


----------



## suziquzie

popcorn - movies


----------



## GB

movies - date


----------



## suziquzie

date - what's that?


----------



## pdswife

what's that = mystery


----------



## Uncle Bob

mystery..........Novel


----------



## suziquzie

novel - idea


----------



## pdswife

Idea... thoughts


----------



## GB

thoughts - deep


----------



## LT72884

GB said:


> thoughts - deep


deep - water


----------



## GB

water - sea


----------



## LT72884

GB said:


> water - sea



sea - D E F G H I J 

not really a word but thats what first came to mind


----------



## SixSix210

defghij - Sesame street


----------



## GB

Sesame street - big bird


----------



## SixSix210

Big Bird - Yellow


----------



## GB

Yellow - color


----------



## pdswife

color - paint


----------



## miniman

paint - mess


----------



## pdswife

mess - my livingroom


----------



## suziquzie

mylivingroom - thierplayroom


----------



## pdswife

theirplayroom = music


----------



## miniman

music - loud


----------



## pdswife

loud - car shop


----------



## miniman

car shop - money


----------



## pdswife

money - broke


----------



## miniman

broke - fix it


----------



## pdswife

fix it - glue


----------



## miniman

glue - sticky (anyone else want a turn)


----------



## suziquzie

sticky - candy canes


----------



## pdswife

sticky -fly paper

( I think we are alone... )


----------



## miniman

fly paper - arsenic


----------



## pdswife

Arsenic - old lace


----------



## miniman

old lase - old people


----------



## pdswife

old people = Florida


----------



## miniman

florida - disney


----------



## pdswife

Disney - Mickey


----------



## miniman

Mickey - Minnie


----------



## Barb L.

Minnie ...... Pearl


----------



## pdswife

Minnie - white gloves


----------



## miniman

Hello Barb

pearl - oyster


----------



## suziquzie

white gloves - clean house


----------



## pdswife

Sorry Barb... I'm typing toooo fast today.

I should be whipped with a wet noodle!!

oyster = shell


----------



## GB

shell - game


----------



## suziquzie

game - fun


----------



## GB

fun - outside


----------



## suziquzie

outside - melting!!


----------



## GB

melting - face


----------



## suziquzie

face - makeup


----------



## GB

makeup - women


----------



## pdswife

women - man


----------



## Uncle Bob

man.........Macho


----------



## pdswife

macho = strong


----------



## GB

strong - coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee.....Chicory


----------



## pdswife

chicory - flavor


----------



## GB

flavor - food


----------



## Uncle Bob

food.........nourishment


----------



## GB

nourishment - sustenance


----------



## Uncle Bob

sustenance.......Rations


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> sustenance.......Rations


 
rations=meal


babe


----------



## GB

meal - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner...Supper!!


----------



## miniman

supper - late


----------



## SixSix210

Late - DW
(for the record not the 'the-rabbit-died' kinda late)


----------



## pdswife

LOL SIXSIX!


DW - that's me!


----------



## redkitty

me ..... sensitive


----------



## Uncle Bob

sensitive.........warm


----------



## suziquzie

warm - sunshine


----------



## Loprraine

sunshine = rainbow


----------



## suziquzie

rainbow - gold


----------



## GB

gold - jewelry


----------



## suziquzie

jewelry - diamonds


----------



## GB

diamonds - grandpa


----------



## suziquzie

grandpa - breakfast sausage


----------



## GB

breakfast sausage - The South


----------



## suziquzie

the south - warm


----------



## GB

warm - comfy


----------



## miniman

comfy - armchair


----------



## GB

armchair - Archie Bunker


----------



## suziquzie

Archie Bunker - meathead


----------



## GB

meathead - Martin Di Bergi


----------



## suziquzie

Martin Di Bergi - Spinal Tap


----------



## Mama

Spinal Tap - fluid


----------



## suziquzie

fluid - water


----------



## Mama

water - thirsty


----------



## Uncle Bob

thirsty........Hungry


----------



## GB

Hungry - hippo


----------



## suziquzie

hippo - zoo


----------



## GB

zoo - cage


----------



## suziquzie

cage - dog


----------



## pdswife

dog - catcher


----------



## GB

catcher - baseball


----------



## pdswife

baseball - Mariners


----------



## GB

Mariners - sailboats


----------



## suziquzie

sailboats - coasts


----------



## GB

coasts - countries


----------



## suziquzie

countries - differences


----------



## Uncle Bob

differences........celebrations


----------



## GB

celebrations - festival


----------



## SixSix210

festival - cinco de mayo


----------



## GB

cinco de mayo - Corona


----------



## pdswife

Corona - 11 days until I'm in Mexico!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

11 days until I'm in Mexico!!!.............Happy


----------



## GB

Happy - smile


----------



## pdswife

smile - dentist


----------



## GB

dentist - teeth


----------



## pdswife

teeth - braces


----------



## GB

braces - expensive


----------



## pdswife

expensive - gas


----------



## GB

gas - oil          .


----------



## pdswife

oil -olive


----------



## GB

olive - Spain


----------



## suziquzie

spain -the rain


----------



## GB

the rain - singing


----------



## pdswife

singing - concerts


----------



## GB

concerts - college days


----------



## pdswife

college days - study


----------



## GB

study - coffee


----------



## suziquzie

coffee - pot


----------



## miniman

pot - black


----------



## pdswife

black -white


----------



## GB

White - snow


----------



## pdswife

snow = ski


----------



## Uncle Bob

ski........water


----------



## pdswife

water -drink


----------



## Uncle Bob

drink....Bourbon


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> drink....Bourbon


 
bourbon=shot

babe


----------



## pdswife

shot - bang


----------



## Uncle Bob

bang...........hair


----------



## GB

bang - hammer


----------



## pdswife

hammer - Nail


----------



## Mama

nail - cross


----------



## pdswife

cross - church


----------



## Mama

church -steeple


----------



## pdswife

Steeple - top


----------



## GB

steeple - people


----------



## Mama

people - busy


----------



## GB

busy - USA


----------



## Mama

USA - proud


----------



## pdswife

Proud = parent


----------



## Mama

parent - child


----------



## pdswife

child - school


----------



## GB

school - work


----------



## miniman

work - hard


----------



## GB

hard - ball


----------



## Mama

ball - game


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball........bat


----------



## Uncle Bob

game bat........wooden


----------



## GB

wooden - old fashioned


----------



## Mama

Uncle Bob said:


> game bat........wooden


 
What a save!

old fashioned - sundae


----------



## GB

sundae - cherry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cherry........Pit


----------



## pdswife

Pit - GB................


----------



## Mama

GB - moderator


----------



## GB

moderator - forum


----------



## pdswife

forum - DC


----------



## GB

DC - family


----------



## miniman

family - fun


----------



## GB

fun - vacation


----------



## pdswife

Vacation = Greece


----------



## GotGarlic

Greece - Parthenon


----------



## babetoo

GotGarlic said:


> Greece - Parthenon


 
parthenon=arena


babe


----------



## GB

arena - rock


----------



## pdswife

Rock - The Rolling Stones


----------



## GB

The Rolling Stones - Satisfaction


----------



## pdswife

Satisfaction - good


----------



## GB

good - plenty


----------



## SixSix210

Plenty - harvest


----------



## miniman

harvest - home


----------



## suziquzie

home - comfort


----------



## GB

comfort - creature


----------



## Uncle Bob

creature............being


----------



## GB

being - been


----------



## cara

been - queen


----------



## suziquzie

queen - king


----------



## cara

king - crown


----------



## GB

queen - England


----------



## suziquzie

england - castles


----------



## GB

castles - moat


----------



## suziquzie

moat - DH's gramma

LOL I better take that one back...

moat - drawbridge


----------



## pdswife

drawbridge-door


----------



## AudreyOka

door - lock


----------



## miniman

lock - key


----------



## pdswife

Key - heart


----------



## suziquzie

heart - break


----------



## pdswife

break - glass


----------



## suziquzie

glass - window


----------



## pdswife

window -pane


----------



## suziquzie

pane - butt


----------



## pdswife

butt -big!


----------



## suziquzie

big  - Tom Hanks


----------



## pdswife

Tom Hanks - movies


----------



## suziquzie

movies - alone time w/ DH


----------



## miniman

time alone with DH - sweet nothings


----------



## Loprraine

alone time w/ DH = couch


----------



## suziquzie

couch - nap


----------



## pdswife

nap - very good idea!


----------



## suziquzie

nap - happy


----------



## pdswife

Happy -sunshine


----------



## suziquzie

sunshine - suntan


----------



## pdswife

suntan = nice and brown


----------



## suziquzie

nice and brown - me in JULY


----------



## SixSix210

me in july - pasty and melanoma free


----------



## miniman

pasty - pale


----------



## suziquzie

pale - me now!


----------



## miniman

me now - brown


----------



## suziquzie

brown - fried


----------



## GotGarlic

pale - scared


----------



## GotGarlic

Oops!

fried - chicken


----------



## miniman

chicken - roast


----------



## suziquzie

roast - beef


----------



## pdswife

beef - MOOOOO


----------



## suziquzie

MOOOOOO - farm


----------



## pdswife

Farm - old Mcdonald


----------



## suziquzie

old Mcdonald -ronald


----------



## miniman

roanald - reagan


----------



## pdswife

Reagan - Nancy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy...Aunt


----------



## suziquzie

aunt - ant


----------



## GB

ant - bug         .


----------



## miniman

bug - ladybird


----------



## GB

ladybird - Johnson


----------



## pdswife

Johnson - Magic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Magic.....potion


----------



## pdswife

potion - LOVE


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Magic.....potion


 
potion=bottle

babe


----------



## miniman

bottle - baby


----------



## pdswife

baby -  blanket


----------



## miniman

blanket - bath


----------



## pdswife

bath - bubbles


----------



## miniman

bubbles - champagne


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

champagne - steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak..........knife


----------



## miniman

knife - fork


----------



## redkitty

fork - road


----------



## miniman

road - travel


----------



## pdswife

travel= road trip


----------



## redkitty

trip - acid


----------



## pdswife

acid - burn


----------



## SixSix210

burn - stove


----------



## Loprraine

stove = wood


----------



## pdswife

wood - house


----------



## suziquzie

house - home


----------



## pdswife

home = hubby


----------



## suziquzie

hubby - sleepy


----------



## Loprraine

sleepy = yawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

yawn..........mouth


----------



## suziquzie

mouth - food


----------



## Uncle Bob

food......store


----------



## GB

store - buy


----------



## miniman

buy - shopping


----------



## GB

shopping - mall


----------



## suziquzie

mall - teenagers


----------



## GB

teenagers - carefree


----------



## suziquzie

carefree - whats that?


----------



## GB

whats that - unknown


----------



## SixSix210

unknown - UFO


----------



## suziquzie

UFO - Men in Black


----------



## GB

Men in Black - secret


----------



## suziquzie

secret - lie


----------



## GB

lie - truth


----------



## suziquzie

truth - honest


----------



## GB

honest - rare


----------



## suziquzie

rare - meat


----------



## GB

meat - grill


----------



## suziquzie

grill - summer


----------



## GB

summer - swimming


----------



## suziquzie

swimming - pool


----------



## GB

pool - relax


----------



## suziquzie

relax - hammock


----------



## pdswife

Hammock - breeze


----------



## AMSeccia

breeze - cool


----------



## pdswife

Cool - ice


----------



## suziquzie

ice - cream


----------



## pdswife

Cream - coffee


----------



## miniman

coffee - creamer


----------



## pdswife

creamer -vanilla


----------



## LPBeier

vanilla - ice cream


----------



## miniman

ice cream - sundae


----------



## pdswife

sundae - hot fudge!


----------



## suziquzie

hot fudge - gimme!!


----------



## LPBeier

gimme - selfish


----------



## pdswife

selfish - cousin


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> selfish - cousin


 
cousin=secondbabe


----------



## GB

secondbabe - double the fun


----------



## GotGarlic

double the fun - double the hangover


----------



## GB

double the hangover - My annual summer pool bash


----------



## GotGarlic

GB's annual summer pool bash - invitation?


----------



## GB

invitation? - absolutely


----------



## miniman

absolutely - fabulous


----------



## LPBeier

ABSOLUTley - vodka?


----------



## GB

vodka - weekend


----------



## miniman

weekend - break


----------



## cara

break - sleep


----------



## GB

sleep - dream


----------



## miniman

dream - nightmare


----------



## GB

nightmare - terror


----------



## cara

terror - tremble


----------



## pdswife

tremble - shake


----------



## cara

shake - earthquake


----------



## LPBeier

earthquake - San Francisco


----------



## cara

san Francisco - Lucy


----------



## AndyParinn

Lucy - sitcom

(as in I love Lucy)


----------



## Uncle Bob

sitcom.......television


----------



## pdswife

Television _  sci-fi


----------



## LPBeier

sci-fi - Star Wars


----------



## Uncle Bob

Star Wars........Yoda


----------



## GotGarlic

Yoda - The Force


----------



## mbasiszta

Yoda - The Force

Redsox


----------



## pdswife

The force - POWER


----------



## LPBeier

POWER - Tim Taylor


----------



## miniman

Taylor - accident


----------



## Mama

accident - hurt


----------



## miniman

hurt - emergency


----------



## cara

emergency - room


----------



## miniman

room - space


----------



## redkitty

space - shuttle


----------



## cara

shuttle - bus


----------



## redkitty

bus - driver


----------



## miniman

driver - passenger


----------



## LPBeier

passenger - trip


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

trip - fall


----------



## Uncle Bob

fall.............Spring


----------



## pdswife

spring - forward


----------



## LPBeier

forward - march


----------



## miniman

march - April


----------



## pdswife

April - Flowers


----------



## miniman

flowers - daisys


----------



## babetoo

daisys=spring

babe


----------



## miniman

spring - lamb


----------



## Uncle Bob

lamb......Chops


----------



## miniman

chops - watch


----------



## GB

watch - look


----------



## cara

look - pictures


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> look - pictures


 

pictures=loved ones


babe


----------



## GB

loved ones - support


----------



## cara

support - help


----------



## Uncle Bob

help......worker


----------



## LPBeier

worker - factory


----------



## cara

factory - dust


----------



## GB

dust - sneeze


----------



## suziquzie

sneeze - pepper


----------



## Uncle Bob

pepper..........corn


----------



## suziquzie

corn - bread!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread!!.........French


----------



## suziquzie

french - fries


----------



## Uncle Bob

fries...home


----------



## suziquzie

home - peaceful (for now, ask me in 5 minutes)


----------



## GB

peaceful - tropics


----------



## suziquzie

tropics - beach


----------



## GB

beach - suntan


----------



## Uncle Bob

suntan...lotion


----------



## GB

lotion - dry skin


----------



## suziquzie

dry skin - itchy


----------



## LPBeier

itchy - scratchy


----------



## pdswife

scratchy - wool


----------



## Uncle Bob

wool.....sweater


----------



## pdswife

sweater - warmth


----------



## Beachcomber

Sweater..........Warm


----------



## pdswife

warm - tea


----------



## GB

Warm - toasty


----------



## pdswife

Toasty - jam


----------



## GB

jam - strawberry


----------



## pdswife

strawberry - milkshake


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> strawberry - milkshake


 
milkshake= fattening


babe


----------



## GB

fattening  - diet


----------



## Uncle Bob

diet......hungry


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> diet......hungry


 

hungry=yellow squash




babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

yellow squash........Casserole


----------



## Mama

casserole - tuna


----------



## LPBeier

tuna - sushi


----------



## Beachcomber

sushi..........bar


----------



## LPBeier

bar - grill


----------



## pdswife

Grill - hot dog


----------



## miniman

hot dog - baseball


----------



## pdswife

Baseball - home run!


----------



## redkitty

run - scared


----------



## Uncle Bob

scared.........fright


----------



## miniman

fright - spider


----------



## GB

hot dog- relish


----------



## Uncle Bob

relish..........tomato


----------



## GB

tomato - grilled cheese


----------



## miniman

grilled cheese - toast


----------



## GB

toast - bread


----------



## miniman

bread - dough


----------



## GB

dough - money


----------



## Beachcomber

money...belt


----------



## GB

belt - pants


----------



## LPBeier

pants - shirt


----------



## GB

shirt - shoes


----------



## LPBeier

shoes - walk


----------



## GB

walk - exercise


----------



## Beachcomber

exercise.fun


----------



## GB

fun - play


----------



## Beachcomber

play......ball


----------



## GB

ball - soccer


----------



## LPBeier

soccer - kick


----------



## GB

kick - start


----------



## miniman

start - key


----------



## Beachcomber

key.......hole


----------



## Uncle Bob

hole.......man


----------



## miniman

man - woman


----------



## GB

woman - wife


----------



## miniman

wife - helper


----------



## GB

helper - handle


----------



## Beachcomber

handle...hoe


----------



## GB

hoe - down


----------



## Beachcomber

down...south


----------



## GB

south - fried


----------



## Beachcomber

fried......oyster


----------



## GB

oyster - ocean


----------



## Beachcomber

ocean.......wave


----------



## GB

wave - hello


----------



## Beachcomber

hello..telephone


----------



## GB

telephone - dial


----------



## Beachcomber

dial.............up


----------



## redkitty

up - clouds


----------



## Beachcomber

clouds........grey


----------



## Uncle Bob

clouds..........storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

grey storm.....rain


----------



## Beachcomber

rain......drop


----------



## miniman

drop - fall


----------



## Beachcomber

fall..........leaves


----------



## miniman

leaves - exit


----------



## Beachcomber

exit.......door


----------



## miniman

door - way


----------



## pdswife

way - reason


----------



## Beachcomber

reason.........excuse


----------



## pdswife

excuse - lie


----------



## miniman

excuse - me


----------



## miniman

Sorry dual posting

lie - down


----------



## Uncle Bob

excuse...defense


----------



## pdswife

Me - you.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

dwon .up............

I'm slow today


----------



## pdswife

miniman said:


> Sorry dual posting
> 
> lie - down


 


happens all the time.
No worries!


----------



## GB

you - them


----------



## Uncle Bob

you......pdswife


----------



## pdswife

see what I mean!

Pdswife - pretty darn sweet


----------



## miniman

pretty darn sweet - DW


----------



## Uncle Bob

pretty darn sweet .........agree


----------



## pdswife

Dw - lady,,,


----------



## GB

DW - dishwasher


----------



## miniman

lady - bird


----------



## redkitty

bird - bath


----------



## pdswife

think that was a triple post.  lol.

Dishwasher - clothes dryer


----------



## miniman

bath - bubbles


----------



## GotGarlic

bird - dove


----------



## GotGarlic

bubbles - champagne


----------



## pdswife

champange - head ache


----------



## GB

champagne - celebrate


----------



## GB

(PDS you are one step ahead of me today )


----------



## pdswife

and I haven't even finished my coffee yet GB!  Better speed up!!!!

"Run 
Run as fast as you can... can't catch me I'm the gingerbreadman"


----------



## Mama

celebrate.....party


----------



## Uncle Bob

party ........favor


----------



## Beachcomber

bath...............tub


----------



## GB

tub - hot   .


----------



## Mama

hot..........water


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot ..........shower


----------



## Beachcomber

shower............wet


----------



## GB

wet - suit


----------



## redkitty

wet - suit


----------



## redkitty

LOL!!!!  GB, good minds think alike!

suit - business


----------



## GB

They sure do 

business - meeting


----------



## Mama

meeting....place


----------



## Beachcomber

meeting.........over
place...mat


----------



## GB

mat -gymnastics


----------



## Beachcomber

gymnastics..olympics


----------



## GB

Olympics - competition


----------



## Beachcomber

competition...............bar-b-q


----------



## GB

bar-b-q - smoke


----------



## Beachcomber

smoke............fire


----------



## GB

fire - heat


----------



## Beachcomber

heat...................sun


----------



## GB

sun - star


----------



## Beachcomber

star.........sparkle


----------



## miniman

sparkle - glitter


----------



## GB

sparkle - diamond


----------



## Beachcomber

diamond.....baseball


----------



## miniman

diamond - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## GB

Marilyn Monroe - sexy


----------



## Beachcomber

sexy.........lady


----------



## miniman

lady - fingers

Oh that 30 second rule!!


----------



## GB

fingers - thumb


----------



## Beachcomber

fingers.....rings


----------



## miniman

rings - telephone


----------



## Beachcomber

telephone......pole


----------



## miniman

pole - punt


----------



## GB

telephone - cordless


----------



## miniman

cordless - drill


----------



## GB

drill - bit


----------



## miniman

bit - teeth


----------



## GB

teeth - dentist


----------



## miniman

dentist - bill


----------



## GB

bill - mortgage


----------



## Uncle Bob

mortgage............rate


----------



## GB

rate - percent


----------



## LPBeier

percent - 100


----------



## GB

100 - dollar


----------



## redkitty

dollar - store


----------



## GB

store - storage


----------



## suziquzie

storage - baby stuff


----------



## GB

baby stuff - colorful


----------



## suziquzie

colorful - crayons


----------



## GB

crayons - artwork


----------



## suziquzie

artwork - refrigerator


----------



## GB

refrigerator - freezer


----------



## suziquzie

freezer - cold


----------



## Uncle Bob

cold......beer


----------



## suziquzie

beer - Sam Adams


----------



## pdswife

Adams - Eve


----------



## Barb L.

Eve - Dusk


----------



## pdswife

dusk - stars


----------



## GB

stars - space


----------



## pdswife

space - walk


----------



## Uncle Bob

walk......trail


----------



## GB

trail - hike


----------



## pdswife

Trail -hike


----------



## GB

hike - mountain


----------



## pdswife

Mountain = snow


----------



## Uncle Bob

snow.........drift


----------



## GB

snow - winter


----------



## redkitty

winter - depressing


----------



## GB

depressing - dark


----------



## pdswife

dark - shadows


----------



## GB

shadows - light


----------



## pdswife

Light - sun


----------



## GB

sun - tan         .


----------



## Uncle Bob

tan ............line


----------



## GB

line - squiggle


----------



## pdswife

squiggle - wiggles


----------



## Uncle Bob

squiggle.........draw


----------



## Uncle Bob

wiggles...giggles


----------



## pdswife

giggles - LOL


----------



## suziquzie

giggles - kids


----------



## GB

kids - children


----------



## pdswife

children - kindergarten


----------



## suziquzie

kindergarten - playtime


----------



## pdswife

playtime - checkers


----------



## suziquzie

checkers - chess


----------



## pdswife

chess - complicated


----------



## redkitty

complicated - people


----------



## pdswife

people - crowds


----------



## suziquzie

crowds - ICK


----------



## GB

ICK  -bugs


----------



## suziquzie

bugs - garden


----------



## GB

garden - dirt


----------



## redkitty

dirt - gossip


----------



## GB

gossip - high school


----------



## suziquzie

high school - teenagers


----------



## GB

teenagers - angst


----------



## Uncle Bob

angst..........Worry


----------



## suziquzie

angst - grunge


----------



## GB

grunge - music


----------



## LPBeier

music - loud


----------



## GB

loud - speaker


----------



## Barb L.

speaker - boring


----------



## LPBeier

boring - yawn


----------



## GB

yawn - contagious


----------



## LPBeier

contagious -measles


----------



## GB

measles - mumps


----------



## LPBeier

mumps - bumps


----------



## Beachcomber

bumps.............bruises


----------



## suziquzie

bruises - accidents


----------



## pdswife

accidents - collision shops


----------



## suziquzie

collision shops - noisy


----------



## Beachcomber

collision shops.............paint


----------



## GB

paint - brush


----------



## Beachcomber

brush...........bristel


----------



## Uncle Bob

brush......stroke


----------



## GB

stroke - row


----------



## Beachcomber

row...........garden


----------



## GB

garden - weeds


----------



## Beachcomber

weeds.........pull


----------



## Uncle Bob

pull.........up


----------



## pdswife

Up - down>>>>


----------



## GB

down - under


----------



## pdswife

under - cover


----------



## GB

cover - blanket


----------



## pdswife

Blanket - bed time


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Blanket - bed time


 

bed time=sleep tight


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

tight............rope


----------



## LPBeier

rope - hang
sleep tight  - bug bites

(i threw everything off because I missed UB's post and then GB posted after my first one that I changed so I have now put them both here )


----------



## GB

bug bites - summer nights


----------



## suziquzie

summer nights - fire pit


----------



## pdswife

fire pit - beach


----------



## GB

beach - sand


----------



## suziquzie

beach - sun


----------



## pdswife

sand - shell


----------



## GB

shell - fish


----------



## pdswife

Fish - Trout


----------



## suziquzie

trout - stream


----------



## pdswife

stream - cold


----------



## suziquzie

cold - outside


----------



## LPBeier

outside - world


----------



## suziquzie

world - planet


----------



## LPBeier

planet - earth


----------



## pdswife

earth - home


----------



## LPBeier

home - comfort


----------



## suziquzie

comfort - pajama pants


----------



## miniman

pajama pants - casual


----------



## Mama

casual - dress


----------



## miniman

dress - up


----------



## Mama

up - town............


----------



## miniman

town - red


----------



## Mama

red - china


----------



## miniman

china - food


----------



## Mama

food - hungry


----------



## miniman

hungry - rumble


----------



## Mama

rumble - earthquake


----------



## miniman

earthquake - fall down


----------



## Mama

fall down - hurt


----------



## miniman

hurt - injury


----------



## Mama

injury - accident


----------



## miniman

accident - emergency


----------



## Mama

emergency - room


----------



## miniman

room - space


----------



## suziquzie

space - ship


----------



## GB

ship - sail


----------



## Loprraine

sail = pirate


----------



## GB

pirate - treasure


----------



## redkitty

treasure - jewels


----------



## GB

jewels - grandpa


----------



## middie

grandpa... grandma


----------



## GB

grandma - caring


----------



## middie

Caring... mom


----------



## GB

mom - worry


----------



## middie

worry... fret


----------



## GB

fret - guitar


----------



## miniman

guitar - strum


----------



## LPBeier

strum - tune


----------



## miniman

tune - song


----------



## GB

song - sing


----------



## LPBeier

sing - voice


----------



## GB

voice - vocal


----------



## pdswife

vocal - words


----------



## GB

words - speech


----------



## cara

speech- auditorium


----------



## pdswife

auditorium = graduation


----------



## cara

graduation - success


----------



## pdswife

success- proud


----------



## cara

proud - life


----------



## pdswife

Life - living


----------



## SixSix210

living - busy


----------



## pdswife

busy - time


----------



## middie

time... clock


----------



## cara

clock - tictac


----------



## middie

tictac... mouth fresheners


----------



## pdswife

mouth fresheners-  tooth brush


----------



## pdswife

clean -  Soap


----------



## middie

Soap... Shower


----------



## cara

shower - summer


----------



## miniman

summer - sun


----------



## GB

sun - moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

sun......block


----------



## cara

block - wall


----------



## Uncle Bob

moon block....eclipes


----------



## miniman

eclipses - better


----------



## GB

better - stronger


----------



## miniman

stronger - weightlifting


----------



## cara

weightlifting - doping


----------



## GB

doping - scandalous


----------



## pdswife

scandalous - affair


----------



## GB

affair - event


----------



## pdswife

event - party


----------



## GB

party - friends


----------



## pdswife

Friends - care


----------



## redkitty

care - compassion


----------



## GB

compassion - helping


----------



## LPBeier

helping - kind


----------



## GB

kind - buddy


----------



## pdswife

buddy = dog


----------



## GB

dog - faithful


----------



## pdswife

faithful = true


----------



## miniman

true - lies


----------



## GB

lies - dishonest


----------



## pdswife

dishonest - not nice!


----------



## miniman

not nice - horrid


----------



## GB

horrid - fairy tales


----------



## miniman

fairy tales- aesop


----------



## GB

aesop - fables


----------



## pdswife

aesop - lesson


----------



## miniman

lesson - teach


----------



## GB

teach - school


----------



## miniman

school - marm


----------



## GB

marm - past DC member


----------



## miniman

past DC member - history


----------



## GB

history - war


----------



## pdswife

war - death


----------



## GotGarlic

death - destruction


----------



## miniman

destruction - nuclear


----------



## GB

nuclear - power


----------



## miniman

power - rangers


----------



## LPBeier

rangers - Texas


----------



## pdswife

Texas - ranches


----------



## LPBeier

ranches - horses


----------



## GB

horses - saddle


----------



## LPBeier

saddle - ride


----------



## GB

ride - carnival


----------



## LPBeier

carnival - clowns


----------



## GB

clowns - face paint


----------



## LPBeier

face paint - makeup


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

makeup - too much


----------



## Loprraine

too much - candy


----------



## Barb L.

candy  ..... bar


----------



## Loprraine

bar = stool


----------



## GB

stool - seat


----------



## Loprraine

seat = pants


----------



## GB

pants - shorts


----------



## GotGarlic

shorts - sandals


----------



## GB

sandals - Jamaica


----------



## Barb L.

Jamaica - Resort


----------



## suziquzie

resort - fun


----------



## GB

fun - happy


----------



## suziquzie

happy - clam


----------



## GB

clam - raw


----------



## suziquzie

raw - uncooked


----------



## GotGarlic

uncooked - sashimi


----------



## GB

sashimi - addiction


----------



## suziquzie

addiction - bread


----------



## GB

bread - sandwich


----------



## suziquzie

sandwich - wrap


----------



## GB

wrap - burrito


----------



## suziquzie

burrito - chimichanga


----------



## GB

chimichanga - fried


----------



## suziquzie

fried - potatoes


----------



## GB

potatoes - Maine


----------



## sattie

Maine - lobster


----------



## suziquzie

lobster - melted butter


----------



## GB

melted butter - ghee


----------



## suziquzie

ghee - hummus


----------



## sattie

hummus - pita


----------



## GB

pita - flat


----------



## suziquzie

flat - pancake


----------



## GB

pancake - syrup


----------



## SixSix210

syrup - maple


----------



## miniman

maple - leaf


----------



## GB

leaf - gold


----------



## SixSix210

gold - ring


----------



## LPBeier

ring - bell


----------



## GB

bell - division


----------



## LPBeier

division - math


----------



## GB

math - algebra


----------



## LPBeier

algebra - hard


----------



## suziquzie

hard - labor


----------



## pdswife

Labor - baby!


----------



## suziquzie

baby - nephew!


----------



## pdswife

Nephew - needs braces


----------



## suziquzie

needs braces - hopefully not my kids


----------



## pdswife

Hopefully not my kids - I only have one


----------



## suziquzie

I only have one - dollar


----------



## pdswife

Dollar - store


----------



## suziquzie

store - liqour


----------



## pdswife

Liqour - Brandy


----------



## suziquzie

brandy - none


----------



## pdswife

None - how sad....


----------



## suziquzie

how sad - weather


----------



## pdswife

weather - snowing again!


----------



## GB

snowing again - NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## suziquzie

NOOOOOOOO - negative


----------



## miniman

Noooooooooooooooooooo - kids


----------



## miniman

negative - battery


----------



## suziquzie

battery - toys


----------



## miniman

toys - kids


----------



## pdswife

kids - noise


----------



## suziquzie

kids - messsy


----------



## miniman

noise - TV


----------



## GB

TV - entertainment


----------



## miniman

entertainment - funny


----------



## GB

funny - comedian


----------



## suziquzie

comedian - tim Allen


----------



## GB

tim Allen - grunt


----------



## Barb L.

Grunt .... pig


----------



## sattie

pig - Wilbur


----------



## miniman

Wilbur - Charlotte


----------



## GB

Charlotte - Library


----------



## miniman

library - books


----------



## pdswife

books - reading


----------



## miniman

reading - love


----------



## suziquzie

love - sleep


----------



## GB

sleep - dream


----------



## redkitty

dream - nightmare


----------



## GB

nightmare - scared


----------



## miniman

scared - rabbit


----------



## GB

rabbit - Alice


----------



## miniman

Alice - wonderland


----------



## GB

wonderland - racetrack


----------



## pdswife

racetrack - winning horse


----------



## redkitty

horse - shoe


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

shoe - fit


----------



## babetoo

KitchenScrapbook said:


> shoe - fit


 
fit=spoiled


babe


----------



## pdswife

spoiled - teenagers


----------



## GB

teenagers - young


----------



## Uncle Bob

young........love


----------



## pdswife

Love - Hubby


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hubby..........Cap


----------



## GB

Cap - hat      .


----------



## Uncle Bob

hat ..........cane


----------



## pdswife

cane - walk


----------



## Uncle Bob

walk......exercise


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Taylor - accident


accident - burned


----------



## pdswife

burned - fireplace


----------



## GB

fireplace - wood


----------



## suziquzie

wood - pile


----------



## pdswife

pile = dirty clothes


----------



## suziquzie

dirty clothes - surrounded by!


----------



## pdswife

surrounded by - Love


----------



## suziquzie

love - cooking


----------



## pdswife

cooking - stew


----------



## miniman

stew - Irish


----------



## suziquzie

irish - jig


----------



## Loprraine

jig = fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish...fry


----------



## Loprraine

fry = oil........


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil........peanut.........


----------



## GB

peanut - butter


----------



## suziquzie

butter - toast


----------



## GB

toast - bread


----------



## suziquzie

bread - warm


----------



## GB

warm - cozy


----------



## mbasiszta

warm - cozy
cozy - fire


----------



## suziquzie

fire - burn


----------



## mbasiszta

fire-burn
burn - toast


----------



## GB

toast - breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

breakfast - cereal


----------



## mbasiszta

breakfast - hash browns


----------



## suziquzie

hash browns - potatoes


----------



## GB

potatoes - gravy


----------



## miniman

gravy - bread


----------



## GB

bread - oven


----------



## suziquzie

bread - butter


----------



## miniman

butter - up


----------



## mbasiszta

up - sunny-side up


----------



## miniman

sunny side - Africa


----------



## suziquzie

africa - giraffes


----------



## miniman

giraffes - long


----------



## suziquzie

long - winter


----------



## miniman

winter - gloves


----------



## GB

gloves - hands


----------



## miniman

hands - horses


----------



## GB

horses - gallop


----------



## suziquzie

gallop - trot


----------



## GB

trot - hot


----------



## suziquzie

hot - coffee


----------



## miniman

coffee - cream


----------



## GB

cream - dairy


----------



## miniman

dairy - cow


----------



## GB

cow - Moooooooooo


----------



## suziquzie

cow - mooo


----------



## cara

mooo - noise


----------



## pdswife

noise - honk


----------



## Barb L.

honk ... horn


----------



## miniman

horn - cow


----------



## GB

horn - mound


----------



## cara

mound - climb


----------



## miniman

climb - everest


----------



## GB

climb - mountain


----------



## suziquzie

mountain - molehill


----------



## pdswife

molehill - ruins my grass


----------



## cara

ruins my grass - daisy


----------



## GB

daisy - Mickey


----------



## pdswife

Mickey - Mouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mouse........trap


----------



## pdswife

Trap - shooting


----------



## Uncle Bob

shooting.....house


----------



## pdswife

house - arrest


----------



## GB

arrest - police


----------



## pdswife

police - badge


----------



## cara

house - garden


----------



## pdswife

garden - carrots


----------



## miniman

carrots - rabbit


----------



## cara

rabbit - ears


----------



## pdswife

rabbit - bunny


----------



## GB

bunny - fluffy


----------



## pdswife

fluffy - teddy bear


----------



## GB

teddy bear - snoopy


----------



## pdswife

snoopy - charlie


----------



## cara

charlie - friend


----------



## pdswife

friend - Paul


----------



## cara

Paul - husband


----------



## pdswife

Husband - dream come true


----------



## Uncle Bob

true.........lies


----------



## GB

lies - cover up


----------



## Uncle Bob

cover up......hide


----------



## GB

hide - seek


----------



## GotGarlic

seek - find


----------



## GB

find - lost


----------



## sattie

lost - scared


----------



## Kaddehawk

scared .... horror


----------



## Uncle Bob

horror.....movie


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> horror.....movie


 
blockbuster

babe


----------



## LPBeier

blockbuster - Oscar


----------



## suziquzie

Oscar - grouch


----------



## pdswife

grouch - neighbor


----------



## suziquzie

neighbor - stranger


----------



## pdswife

stranger - weird


----------



## suziquzie

weird - me


----------



## pdswife

Me - girl,,,


----------



## suziquzie

girl - little blonde goofball


----------



## pdswife

little blonde goofball - airhead!!!


----------



## suziquzie

airhead - bubble brain


----------



## pdswife

bubble brain - Barbie


----------



## suziquzie

barbie - ken


----------



## pdswife

ken - GI Joe


----------



## suziquzie

GI Joe - little green army men


----------



## pdswife

little green army men - melting


----------



## suziquzie

melting - snow


----------



## pdswife

snow - NO MORE PLEASE!!!


----------



## suziquzie

NO MORE PLEASE!!! - ain't gonna happen


----------



## pdswife

aint' gonna happen - me on a nude beach!


----------



## Mama

me on a nude beach! - I think I peed my pants just now


----------



## pdswife

I think I peed my parnts just now -  lololololololololol


----------



## miniman

lolololololol - funny


----------



## suziquzie

funny - goofy


----------



## miniman

goofy - mickey


----------



## GB

mickey - clubhouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

clubhouse......password


----------



## suziquzie

clubhouse - treehouse


----------



## miniman

treehouse - fun


----------



## suziquzie

fun - playtime


----------



## GB

playtime - toys


----------



## suziquzie

toys - living room


----------



## GB

living room - couch


----------



## pdswife

couch - potato


----------



## GB

potato - baked


----------



## suziquzie

baked - half


----------



## pdswife

baked - stoned


----------



## GB

stoned - college


----------



## suziquzie

college - waste of money


----------



## GB

waste of money - expensive cars


----------



## suziquzie

expensive cars - dont have one


----------



## pdswife

Don't have one - house in Alaska


----------



## suziquzie

house in alaska - cold


----------



## pdswife

cold - pop


----------



## GB

cold - ice


----------



## suziquzie

ice - cube


----------



## pdswife

Ice - slippery


----------



## GB

slippery - slide


----------



## pdswife

slide - skid


----------



## Barb L.

skid ........ marks


----------



## GB

skid - crash


----------



## suziquzie

skid - row


----------



## pdswife

Crash - dummy


----------



## pdswife

ok...you two slow down... 

I can't keep up!!!!


----------



## GB

dummy - test


----------



## suziquzie

test - fail


----------



## GB

fail - F          .


----------



## pdswife

F - trouble


----------



## suziquzie

F. ------ G


----------



## GB

G - wilikers


----------



## pdswife

g- h


lol..are we going to do the whole alphabet


----------



## suziquzie

h - hungry hungry hippo


----------



## pdswife

hungry hungry hipp0 -  do not miss that game!


----------



## suziquzie

do not miss it - mom never bought it for me


----------



## pdswife

mom never bought it for me - Easy bake oven


( and boy oh boy did I want one!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

easy bake oven - me neither


----------



## pdswife

me neither - sadness fills my heart.



( we sure had mean mommies!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

sadness fills my heart - mean people


----------



## GB

mean people - tourture


----------



## suziquzie

torture - chamber


----------



## miniman

chamber - pot


----------



## suziquzie

pot - kettle


----------



## AMSeccia

kettle - black


----------



## miniman

black - white


----------



## GB

white - chocolate


----------



## miniman

chocolate - fondue


----------



## suziquzie

fondue - cheese


----------



## GB

cheese - Jarlsberg


----------



## miniman

Jarlsberg - holes


----------



## GB

holes - electricity

(any Seinfeld fans here?)


----------



## suziquzie

electricity - ZAP

(NO SOUP FOR YOU!)


----------



## miniman

zap - aargh


----------



## suziquzie

aargh - dinner with my 4 year old!


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner with my 4 year old!..........Enjoy!!


----------



## pdswife

Enjoy - hiking


----------



## Uncle Bob

hiking.......woods


----------



## pdswife

Woods - tree


----------



## Barb L.

Tree ...... climb


----------



## Uncle Bob

climb......down


----------



## pdswife

Down- under


----------



## GB

under - over


----------



## Uncle Bob

over.......turn


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

turn - around


----------



## GB

around - behind


----------



## Uncle Bob

behind...........late


----------



## miniman

late - Alice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alice....Wonderland


----------



## Barb L.

Alice .......... Wonderland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wonderland.........Neverland


----------



## pdswife

Neverland - Tiger Lily


----------



## miniman

Tiger Lily - indian


----------



## pdswife

Indian - feather


----------



## miniman

feather - cap


----------



## pdswife

cap -  Hat


----------



## miniman

hat - eat...


----------



## mbasiszta

eat - food

WE HAVE COME FULL CIRCLE BACK TO THE FIRST WORD.


----------



## pdswife

cook - dinner


----------



## GB

dinner - family


----------



## pdswife

Family - David


----------



## miniman

family - friend


----------



## pdswife

Friend - Beth


----------



## GB

friend - trust


----------



## pdswife

Trust - believe


----------



## miniman

believe - I


----------



## pdswife

I - you.........


----------



## suziquzie

you - meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (long enough now?!?!?)


----------



## miniman

me - myself


----------



## pdswife

Myself - Tired


----------



## suziquzie

tired - nap


----------



## pdswife

nap - missed mine


----------



## Uncle Bob

mine.........gold


----------



## suziquzie

gold - necklace


----------



## pdswife

gold - diamonds


----------



## Uncle Bob

diamonds........sparkle


----------



## suziquzie

sparkle - girls


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> sparkle - girls


 
girls=boys


----------



## pdswife

boys- energy


----------



## Uncle Bob

energy.......stamina


----------



## Katie H

stamina - a 2-year-old


----------



## pdswife

2 year old -tantrum


----------



## suziquzie

tantrum = Christina Anne DeMars!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Christina Anne DeMars!!!! - Legos


----------



## suziquzie

legos - tiny


----------



## pdswife

tiny - ant


----------



## suziquzie

ant - bug ..............


----------



## pdswife

bug - RAID


----------



## suziquzie

RAID - drugs


----------



## pdswife

Drugs - jail


----------



## suziquzie

jail - bad


----------



## pdswife

bad - storm


----------



## miniman

storm - lightning


----------



## pdswife

Lightning - awesome!


----------



## jennyhill

Disaster - Cyclone.


----------



## miniman

cyclone - tornado


----------



## pdswife

tornado - windy


----------



## suziquzie

windy - cold


----------



## GotGarlic

cold - drink


----------



## suziquzie

drink - water


----------



## Loprraine

water - kettle


----------



## miniman

kettle - coffee


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> water - kettle


kettle - tea


----------



## miniman

tea - cream


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> tea - cream


cream - cheese


----------



## miniman

cheese -cheddar


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> cheese -cheddar


cheddar - melted


----------



## suziquzie

melted - gooey


----------



## miniman

gooey - chocolate


----------



## suziquzie

chocolate - dessert


----------



## GotGarlic

dessert - cake


----------



## suziquzie

cake - frosting


----------



## miniman

frosting - fudge


----------



## GB

fudge - summer


----------



## suziquzie

summer - someday


----------



## GB

someday - somehow


----------



## Barb L.

somehow ............. someway


----------



## GB

someway - Amway


----------



## suziquzie

Amway - pyramid


----------



## GB

pyramid - Egypt


----------



## suziquzie

Egypt - Africa


----------



## GB

Africa - lions


----------



## suziquzie

lions - tigers


----------



## GB

tigers - bears (how could I not?)


----------



## suziquzie

(i figured you would)

bears - oh my!!


----------



## GB

oh my!! - surprise


----------



## suziquzie

suprise - party


----------



## GB

party - booze


----------



## suziquzie

booze - alcohol


----------



## GB

alcohol - beer


----------



## suziquzie

beer - Sam Adams


----------



## GB

Sam Adams - Boston


----------



## Uncle Bob

Boston.........harbor


----------



## GB

harbor - bouy


----------



## suziquzie

bouy - seagulls


----------



## GB

seagulls - beach


----------



## suziquzie

beach - bum


----------



## GB

bum - mendicant


----------



## suziquzie

mendicant - dictionary!


----------



## GB

dictionary - study


----------



## suziquzie

study - books


----------



## GB

books - stories


----------



## suziquzie

stories - campfire


----------



## GB

campfire - camping


----------



## suziquzie

camping - outside


----------



## GB

outside - nature


----------



## miniman

nature - red


----------



## GB

red - hair


----------



## suziquzie

red - valentine


----------



## GB

valentine - heart


----------



## miniman

heart - broken


----------



## pdswife

broken - dishes


----------



## GB

dishes - meals


----------



## pdswife

Meals - BBQ


----------



## GB

BBQ - ribs


----------



## pdswife

Ribs - beef


----------



## GB

beef - grill


----------



## pdswife

grill - summer time


----------



## GB

summer time - enjoyment


----------



## pdswife

enjoyment - beach


----------



## GB

beach - sand


----------



## pdswife

sand - toes


----------



## suziquzie

toes - flip flops


----------



## pdswife

flip flops - comfy


----------



## suziquzie

comfy - pillow


----------



## pdswife

pillow= nap


LOL... it always leads back to nap time!
I won't have time for one today though...


----------



## suziquzie

nap - nice!

I'm trying to get on the elliptical today instead of sleeping!


----------



## pdswife

Nice - YOU


good idea...mowing the grass in on my list...that's more exercise than 
is good for me.


----------



## suziquzie

you - funny!!

ever mowed 3 acres with a push mower?


----------



## pdswife

funny - mowing three acres with a push mower!


( no, I have an old gas mower and a uphill slope though and it poops me out)


----------



## suziquzie

mowing 3 acres with a push mower - better than mowing all 5 acres with the push mower! 

(its self propelled, I sorta cheat)


----------



## pdswife

better than mowing all five acres with a push mower - hire a gardener!

( cheating is allowed in this case...still you should invest in a riding mower...five acres is HUGE.  I only have one and that about kills me)


----------



## suziquzie

hire a gardener - win lottery

(have a tractor mower, DH broke it in snowblower mode  )


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> better than mowing all five acres with a push mower - hire a gardener!
> 
> ( cheating is allowed in this case...still you should invest in a riding mower...five acres is HUGE. I only have one and that about kills me)


 

gardener=caretaker

babe


----------



## pdswife

win lottery - sell house, move to Mexico, live on beach and drink pina coladas for a living.

( well, tell him I said to FIX it.  My self propelled is broken too...that's why I'll be pushing up the hill today)


----------



## suziquzie

sell house, move to Mexico, live on beach and drink pina coladas for a living - copy and paste!!!!


----------



## miniman

And which word are associating with?


----------



## suziquzie

pick one, i think we got off track!!


----------



## pdswife

Paste ( I think) Suzi has confused me... Or I've confused myself..which is worse?


----------



## miniman

paste - wallpaper

Are you going back to the question thread to continue?


----------



## suziquzie

should we? 

wallpaper - bathroom


----------



## miniman

bathroom - exercise room


----------



## suziquzie

exercise room - elliptical

(ha I'm not going there miniman!!!)


----------



## miniman

elliptical - orbit


----------



## GB

orbit - shuttle


----------



## suziquzie

shuttle - bus


----------



## GB

bus - trip


----------



## Uncle Bob

trip.......fall


----------



## GB

fall - break


----------



## miniman

break - leg


----------



## GB

leg - arm           .


----------



## miniman

arm- wrestle


----------



## GB

wrestle - gym


----------



## miniman

gym - smelly


----------



## GB

smelly - dead fish


----------



## Loprraine

dead fish = fertilizer


----------



## GB

fertilizer - grass


----------



## Loprraine

grass - cow


----------



## GB

cow - farm


----------



## miniman

farm - food


----------



## pdswife

food - yummy


----------



## mudbug

yummy - good looking man


----------



## pdswife

good looking man - hugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

hugs............kisses


----------



## pdswife

Kisses - good!


----------



## Mama

Good - the strawberry shortcake I made last night


----------



## pdswife

That's beautiful Mama!!

Strawberry short cake= summer time


----------



## Mama

Thanks!

Summer time - barbecue


----------



## pdswife

barbecue - grill


----------



## Mama

grill - steak


----------



## pdswife

steak - HUNGRY


----------



## suziquzie

hungry - eat something


----------



## Mama

eat something - supper


----------



## Uncle Bob

supper.........time


----------



## suziquzie

time - flies


----------



## pdswife

flies - dirty


----------



## suziquzie

dirty - dishes

(my dishwasher pooped out today  )


----------



## pdswife

dishes - clean


( my lawn mower broke after one circle of the yard!)


----------



## Mama

clean - dirty


----------



## suziquzie

clean - not here


----------



## pdswife

not here - hubby


----------



## suziquzie

hubby - stupid xbox 360


----------



## pdswife

stupid xbox 360 - I've never played


----------



## suziquzie

i've never played - me neither not gonna


----------



## pdswife

not gonna - go swimming with sharks


----------



## suziquzie

go swimming with sharks - ouch!


----------



## jennyhill

Windy - cloudy


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> go swimming with sharks - ouch!


cooking burn


----------



## pdswife

Burn - sun


----------



## alisontomsmum

sun... daughter


----------



## miniman

daughter - plaits


----------



## Uncle Bob

plaits.........hair


----------



## AMSeccia

hair - wig


----------



## redkitty

wig - colored


----------



## Uncle Bob

colored.............Red


----------



## GB

Red - rare


----------



## Uncle Bob

rare.......infrequent


----------



## miniman

infrequent - occasional


----------



## Uncle Bob

occasional.......sometimes


----------



## miniman

sometimes - always


----------



## pdswife

always - every day


----------



## miniman

every day - daily


----------



## pdswife

daily - brush teeth


----------



## Beachcomber

Brush teeth................floss


----------



## miniman

brish teeth - dental


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> brish teeth - dental


 
dental=pain

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

dental..................Hygienist


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> dental..................Hygienist


Hygentist - floss


----------



## Uncle Bob

floss.........waxed


----------



## GotGarlic

waxed - waned


----------



## mudbug

waned - moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

moon...........shine


----------



## miniman

shine - sun


----------



## suziquzie

sun - summer


----------



## miniman

summer - beach


----------



## suziquzie

beach - sand


----------



## miniman

sand - castle


----------



## suziquzie

castle - europe


----------



## Uncle Bob

castle,,,,,,,,,,,king


----------



## miniman

europe - overseas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Europe King......Richard


----------



## miniman

Richard - lionheart


----------



## Uncle Bob

lionheart............Braveheart


----------



## pdswife

Braveheart - Mel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mel..........Brooks


----------



## pdswife

Brooks - Creeks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Creeks....Bayous


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Brooks - Creeks


 

creeks=branches (that is what they call streams where i come from)


babe


----------



## pdswife

Branches - trees

where are you from??


----------



## Loprraine

trees = limbs


----------



## miniman

limbs - arms


----------



## pdswife

arms = guns


----------



## Barb L.

guns ......... tasers


----------



## pdswife

tasers - shock


----------



## Uncle Bob

shock......electrical


----------



## miniman

electrical - spark


----------



## Barb L.

spark ........ idea


----------



## miniman

idea - light bulb


----------



## mbasiszta

light bulb - burned out


----------



## Barb L.

burned out .......... tired


----------



## miniman

tired - sleep


----------



## Beachcomber

sleep........dream


----------



## miniman

dream - happy


----------



## Beachcomber

happy.....sad


----------



## miniman

sad - clown


----------



## Beachcomber

clown............funny


----------



## Uncle Bob

funny..........Girl


----------



## miniman

girl - pretty


----------



## Uncle Bob

pretty.......woman


----------



## miniman

woman - wife


----------



## Uncle Bob

wife........mother


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> wife........mother


 

mother=friend

babe


----------



## Barb L.

friend ......... best


----------



## mbasiszta

best - enemy


----------



## mudbug

enemy - enema


----------



## GotGarlic

enema - yikes


----------



## suziquzie

yikes - inflation


----------



## Loprraine

inflation = gas


----------



## Uncle Bob

gas....prices


----------



## miniman

prices - inflation


----------



## pdswife

inflation -balloons


----------



## GotGarlic

balloons - celebrate


----------



## suziquzie

celebrate - happy


----------



## miniman

happy - birthday


----------



## suziquzie

birthday - soon


----------



## miniman

soon - bedtime


----------



## suziquzie

bedtime - quiet


----------



## pdswife

quiet - ocean breeze


----------



## suziquzie

ocean breeze - sunny thawing tundra?


----------



## pdswife

sunny thawing tundra - white fox


----------



## miniman

tundra - geese


----------



## pdswife

geese - Canadian


----------



## miniman

Canadian - snow


----------



## pdswife

snow - winter


----------



## suziquzie

winter - sucks


----------



## miniman

sucks - lollipop


----------



## pdswife

lolllipop - licks


----------



## suziquzie

lollipop - cherry tootsie pop


----------



## pdswife

cherry tootsie pop - Holloween


----------



## miniman

Halloween - witch


----------



## pdswife

Witch - broom


----------



## miniman

broom - stick


----------



## suziquzie

stick - dynamite


----------



## pdswife

dynamite - BANG!!


----------



## suziquzie

Bang! - Bam!


----------



## pdswife

Bam!  Hammer


----------



## suziquzie

Hammer - M.C.


----------



## miniman

M.c. - Mtgg


----------



## suziquzie

Mtgg - huh?


----------



## pdswife

huh>??  - answer a question with a question


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> huh>?? - answer a question with a question


 
why? lol


babe


----------



## pdswife

Why - because


----------



## suziquzie

because - I said so


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> Mtgg - huh?


 
If you say the letters, it does mean something, at least to us with childlike minds.

I said so -do


----------



## pdswife

Do - active


----------



## suziquzie

active - lazy


----------



## pdswife

lazy - me.....


----------



## suziquzie

me - tired


----------



## miniman

tired - sleep


----------



## suziquzie

sleep - bed


----------



## GB

bed - comforter


----------



## Barb L.

comforter .......... down


----------



## pdswife

down - stairs


----------



## Uncle Bob

stairs.........climb


----------



## pdswife

climb - mountain


----------



## middie

Mountain... Scenery in West Virginia


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Mountain... Scenery in West Virginia


Scenery in West Virginia - superfluity


----------



## GB

superfluity - yacht


----------



## AMSeccia

yacht - turbinado sugar


----------



## pdswife

superfluity- a word not said often


----------



## miniman

sugar - spice


----------



## GB

spice - Penzys


----------



## mbasiszta

AMSeccia said:


> yacht - turbinado sugar


turbinado sugar - rum


----------



## suziquzie

rum - pina colada


----------



## LPBeier

pina colada - pineapple


----------



## suziquzie

pineapple - coconut


----------



## Uncle Bob

coconut.......Pie!


----------



## suziquzie

pie - lemon supreme


----------



## LPBeier

supreme - the best


----------



## suziquzie

best - friend


----------



## LPBeier

friend - special


----------



## GB

special - chocolate


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate......kisses


----------



## GB

kisses - hugs


----------



## LPBeier

hugs - love


----------



## GB

love - family


----------



## pdswife

family - I miss mine


----------



## suziquzie

i miss mine - peace


----------



## GB

peace - train


----------



## suziquzie

train - CHOO CHOO!!!


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> train - CHOO CHOO!!!


 
choo choo =chops

babe


----------



## suziquzie

chops - pork


----------



## pdswife

pork - dinner


----------



## suziquzie

dinner - chicken


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> coconut.......Pie!


pie - key lime


----------



## suziquzie

key lime - tropical


----------



## miniman

troical - juice


----------



## suziquzie

juice - box


----------



## miniman

box - cardboard


----------



## suziquzie

cardboard - recycle


----------



## miniman

recycle - good


----------



## suziquzie

good - happy


----------



## miniman

happy - feet


----------



## Uncle Bob

feet.....smelly


----------



## miniman

smelly - cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese....grilled


----------



## miniman

grilled - questioneed


----------



## mbasiszta

juice - guava


----------



## pdswife

guava = tropical


----------



## miniman

tropical - jungle


----------



## pdswife

jungle - rain forest


----------



## Uncle Bob

jungle............Tarzan


----------



## miniman

rain forest - wet


----------



## pdswife

wet - shower


----------



## miniman

shower - cubicle


----------



## redkitty

cubicle - claustrophobic


----------



## Uncle Bob

claustrophobic...........phobia


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> tropical - jungle


jungle - rainforest
rainforest - Panama


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> jungle - rainforest
> rainforest - Panama


 
panama=canal



babe


----------



## pdswife

canal - boats


----------



## suziquzie

boats - water


----------



## mbasiszta

boats - water
water - ships


----------



## pdswife

ships - cruise


----------



## miniman

cruise - Caribbean


----------



## pdswife

caribbean - sky blue water


----------



## SixSix210

sky blue water - Antartica


----------



## miniman

Antartica - penguins


----------



## SixSix210

penguins - RULE!


----------



## miniman

RULE - kings


----------



## Barb L.

Kings ......... Crown


----------



## pdswife

crown - jewels


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Antartica - penguins


PENGUINS - CUTE


----------



## miniman

jewels - bling


----------



## redkitty

bling - tacky


----------



## miniman

tacky - glue


----------



## pdswife

glue - fix


----------



## suziquzie

fix - hubby


----------



## pdswife

hubby - missing


----------



## suziquzie

missing - summer


----------



## pdswife

summer - green!


----------



## suziquzie

green - halfway


----------



## miniman

halfway - house


----------



## suziquzie

house - mess


----------



## miniman

mess - army


----------



## suziquzie

army - navy


----------



## miniman

navy - sea


----------



## suziquzie

sea - reef


----------



## Uncle Bob

reef.........shark


----------



## miniman

reef - fish


----------



## LPBeier

Shark - fin soup!


----------



## pdswife

fin soup - birds nest soup


----------



## miniman

bird's nest soup - chinese


----------



## pdswife

chinese - hot mustard


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> chinese - hot mustard


hot mustard - Bok choy


----------



## miniman

bok choy - stir fry


----------



## pdswife

stir fry - shrimp


----------



## miniman

shrimp - yum


----------



## pdswife

yum - vanilla ice cream


----------



## suziquzie

vanilla ice cream - chocolate syrup


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> vanilla ice cream - chocolate syrup


chocolate syrup - cherry


----------



## suziquzie

cherry - marachino


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

marachino - red


----------



## miniman

red - shoes


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> red - shoes


 

shoes=socks


babe


----------



## miniman

socks - pupppet


----------



## Uncle Bob

pupppet....Kermit


----------



## redkitty

Kermit - greeen


----------



## Uncle Bob

greeen.......grass


----------



## pdswife

grass- keep off of


----------



## suziquzie

keep off of - you sound like my Dad


----------



## pdswife

you sound like my Dad - good or bad?


----------



## suziquzie

good or bad? - ugly


----------



## pdswife

ugly - dead fish


----------



## suziquzie

dead fish - stinky


----------



## pdswife

stinky - boiled cabbage


----------



## suziquzie

boiled cabbage - corned beef


----------



## pdswife

corned beef - salty


----------



## suziquzie

salty - olives


----------



## pdswife

olives - oil


----------



## suziquzie

oil - grease


----------



## pdswife

grease - fire


----------



## SixSix210

grease - Mickey D's


----------



## pdswife

Mickey D's - egg mcmuffin!


----------



## miniman

egg mcmuffin - breakfast


----------



## pdswife

breakfast = skipped


----------



## miniman

skipped - playground


----------



## suziquzie

playground - going tomorrow


----------



## miniman

going tomorrow - ice skating


----------



## pdswife

ice skating - fun


----------



## suziquzie

fun - sun........................


----------



## miniman

sun - shine


----------



## suziquzie

shine - moon


----------



## pdswife

moon - cheese


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> moon - cheese


cheese - swiss


----------



## Beachcomber

swiss.........alps


----------



## Uncle Bob

alps........Mountains


----------



## Katie H

mountains - fresh air


----------



## mbasiszta

Katie E said:


> mountains - fresh air


fresh air - smog


----------



## Katie H

smog -  big cities


----------



## Loprraine

big cities = traffic


----------



## pdswife

traffic - honking


----------



## Uncle Bob

honking..........goose


----------



## pdswife

goose - gray


----------



## suziquzie

gray - hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

hair ..........Mustache


----------



## Katie H

hair - silky


----------



## suziquzie

silky - smooth


----------



## pdswife

smooth -satin


----------



## suziquzie

satin - sheets

(all about the nap again!)


----------



## pdswife

sheets - blankets

( nap or bedtime??)


----------



## suziquzie

blankets - pillows

(ok it's all about the sleep)


----------



## pdswife

pillows - fluffy

(how right you are)


----------



## suziquzie

fluffy - kittens


----------



## pdswife

kittens = sweeet


----------



## Katie H

kittens - sheer  joy   (We have 5 who  were born March 11th.)


----------



## suziquzie

sheer joy - sunshine

(cute! I've been reading the posts. want another cat?)


----------



## pdswife

sunshine - warmth


----------



## suziquzie

warmth - invigorating


----------



## pdswife

invigorating - awake


----------



## suziquzie

awake - asleep


----------



## Katie H

asleep - good  place


----------



## pdswife

good place - Mexico

( you know I had to say that ..didn't you??)


----------



## suziquzie

Mexico - south


----------



## Katie H

south - barbecue


----------



## suziquzie

barbeque - fire


----------



## redkitty

fire - starter


----------



## miniman

satrter - for one


----------



## Uncle Bob

one............number


----------



## Loprraine

number = street


----------



## Uncle Bob

street...........Sign


----------



## suziquzie

sign - horoscope


----------



## middie

Horoscope... Virgo


----------



## miniman

Virgo - me


----------



## Barb L.

Me ......... Cancer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cancer..........Cure


----------



## miniman

cure - bacon


----------



## redkitty

bacon - roll


----------



## suziquzie

roll - caramel


----------



## Uncle Bob

roll.......rock


----------



## Uncle Bob

caramel rock........candy


----------



## suziquzie

candy - sweet


----------



## miniman

sweet - tooth


----------



## suziquzie

tooth - dentist


----------



## pdswife

dentist - PAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

pain - PMS


----------



## pdswife

Pms -  tummy ache


( my initials are PMS...lol I really want to get a bumper sticker that says PMS24/7)


----------



## suziquzie

tummy ache - alka-seltzer


----------



## LPBeier

Alka Seltzer - fizz


----------



## mbasiszta

LPBeier said:


> Alka Seltzer - fizz


fizz - plop plop


----------



## LPBeier

plop plop - raindrops


----------



## mbasiszta

LPBeier said:


> plop plop - raindrops


raindrops - fizz fizz


----------



## pdswife

fizz fizz = funny sound


----------



## suziquzie

funny sound -  the word "bazooka"


----------



## LPBeier

funny sound - giggle


----------



## pdswife

bazooka - bubble gum


----------



## suziquzie

bubble gum - chew


----------



## pdswife

chew - dinner


----------



## Barb L.

Dinner ........... Supper


----------



## pdswife

supper - super


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

super - awesome


----------



## suziquzie

awesome - summer


----------



## pdswife

summer - not long enough


----------



## suziquzie

not long enough - 6 hours of sleep


----------



## pdswife

six hours of sleep - short nap


----------



## suziquzie

short nap - great!


----------



## miniman

great - wonderful


----------



## suziquzie

wonderful - my lunch


----------



## miniman

my lunch - pork pie


----------



## suziquzie

pork pie - pork chops


----------



## miniman

pork chops - apple


----------



## suziquzie

apple - fritter


----------



## miniman

fritter - sweetcorn


----------



## suziquzie

sweetcorn - farm


----------



## miniman

farm - fresh


----------



## pdswife

fresh - fruit


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> farm - fresh


 
fresh=eggs


babe


----------



## miniman

eggs - fried


----------



## Barb L.

fried ........... chicken


----------



## Beachcomber

chicken.........wings


----------



## GotGarlic

wings - fly


----------



## miniman

fly - swat


----------



## LPBeier

swat - police


----------



## miniman

police - siren


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> police - siren


 
siren=lights

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

lights...........UFO


----------



## pdswife

UFO - I wish


----------



## mbasiszta

I wish - upon a star.


----------



## LPBeier

star - bright


----------



## pdswife

bright - moon light


----------



## miniman

moon light - silvery


----------



## suziquzie

silvery - fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish.....bait


----------



## suziquzie

bait - jail


----------



## Uncle Bob

jail.......bars


----------



## Loprraine

bars = candy


----------



## suziquzie

candy - chocolate


----------



## Barb L.

chocolate - pudding


----------



## Uncle Bob

pudding.........banana


----------



## middie

Banana... split


----------



## suziquzie

split - ends


----------



## pdswife

ends - dead


----------



## Uncle Bob

dead.............duck


----------



## pdswife

duck - quack


----------



## middie

Quack.. doctor


----------



## pdswife

doctor - nurse


----------



## suziquzie

doctor - sick


----------



## pdswife

sick - fever


----------



## suziquzie

fever - saturday night


----------



## middie

Saturday night... Live


----------



## Trolling_Chef

Live -- Die


----------



## pdswife

Die- accident


----------



## Trolling_Chef

Accident - Death


----------



## suziquzie

death - sad


----------



## pdswife

sad - poor folks


----------



## pdswife

sad - hungry


----------



## Beachcomber

hungry............eat


----------



## suziquzie

eat - food


----------



## Beachcomber

food ..........drink


----------



## redkitty

drink - sangria!


----------



## middie

Sangria.... fruit


----------



## LPBeier

fruit - bowl


----------



## middie

Bowl... soup


----------



## pdswife

bowl - soup


----------



## middie

Whoa pds... quit thinkin like me !!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

soup=crackers


babe


----------



## Barb L.

crackers ....... soda


----------



## middie

Soda... pop


----------



## LPBeier

pop - weazel!


----------



## pdswife

middie said:


> Whoa pds... quit thinkin like me !!!!!!!!


 




I'm sorry... I shall punish myself by sitting in the sun tooo long and getting over heated.


----------



## middie

Man... why can't I get punished like that ?????????

Weazel... snake


----------



## appletart

snake - pit


----------



## Loprraine

pit = tar.............


----------



## pdswife

tar - black


----------



## miniman

black - pot


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> tar - black


black - ebony


----------



## miniman

ebony - ivory


----------



## Azriel

ivory - richness


----------



## Uncle Bob

ivory.......tusk


----------



## Beachcomber

tusk.....elephant


----------



## sattie

elephant - trunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

trunk............car


----------



## LPBeier

car - drive


----------



## Uncle Bob

drive.......cattle


----------



## LPBeier

cattle - beef


----------



## Katie H

beef - It's what's  for  dinner.


----------



## babetoo

Katie E said:


> beef - It's what's for dinner.


dinner=steak


babe


----------



## Loprraine

steak = kidney


----------



## pdswife

kidney - lung


----------



## LPBeier

lung - breathe


----------



## mbasiszta

LPBeier said:


> lung - breathe


breathe - scuba


----------



## pdswife

scuba - puffer fish


----------



## suziquzie

scuba - reef


----------



## pdswife

Reef - lotsa fish


----------



## suziquzie

lotsa fish - dinner!


----------



## pdswife

dinner - sunset


----------



## suziquzie

sunset - beach


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> sunset - beach


 
beach=ball


babe


----------



## pdswife

ball - bat


----------



## LPBeier

bat - man


----------



## miniman

man - Adam


----------



## Loprraine

Adam = apple


----------



## Barb L.

apple ......... Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pie.......pan


----------



## suziquzie

pan - fry.........


----------



## GotGarlic

fry - chicken


----------



## suziquzie

chicken - gravy!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

gravy!! - Suzi      (just kidding )

gravy!! - mashed potatoes


----------



## suziquzie

(that's what my husband would say!)

mashed potatoes - turkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

turkey...........Wild


----------



## middie

Wild... crazy


----------



## redkitty

crazy - life


----------



## Uncle Bob

life.....magazine


----------



## suziquzie

magazine - paper


----------



## redkitty

paper - recycle


----------



## suziquzie

recycle - reuse


----------



## pdswife

reuse = do over


----------



## suziquzie

do over - mulligan


----------



## GotGarlic

mulligan - golf


----------



## pdswife

golf - club


----------



## redkitty

club - caveman


----------



## pdswife

caveman = strong


----------



## miniman

strong - taste


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> strong - taste


taste - spicy


----------



## miniman

spicy - curry


----------



## pdswife

curry - Indian


----------



## miniman

Indian - red


----------



## LPBeier

red  - rose


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> red - rose


 


rose=thorns



babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

thorns.........blackberries


----------



## pdswife

blackberries - cobbler


----------



## LPBeier

cobbler - shoes


----------



## pdswife

shoes - heels


----------



## LPBeier

Heels - toes


----------



## pdswife

toes - nails


----------



## miniman

nails - hammer


----------



## Barb L.

hammer ......... pound


----------



## pdswife

pound - head ache


----------



## mbasiszta

head ache - migrane


----------



## pdswife

migrane - very bad pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

pain.......hurt


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> pain.......hurt


 

hurt=knees

mine hurt, lol


----------



## miniman

knees - groin


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> knees - groin


 
groin=ouch


babe


----------



## Katie H

ouch - stubbed my toe


----------



## suziquzie

stubbed my toe - big toe


----------



## pdswife

big toe - little toe


----------



## Loprraine

little toe = high heels


----------



## suziquzie

high heels - black


----------



## pdswife

black - white


----------



## miniman

white - wash


----------



## pdswife

wash - dry


----------



## Barb L.

dry ......... thirsty


----------



## pdswife

thristy - water


----------



## Uncle Bob

water.....river


----------



## Beachcomber

river.....Mississippi


----------



## miniman

Mississipi - long


----------



## GotGarlic

long - way


----------



## miniman

way - home


----------



## LPBeier

home - cozy


----------



## miniman

cozy - corner


----------



## suziquzie

corner - naughty


----------



## pdswife

naughty = lego


----------



## suziquzie

lego - boogers


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

Boogers - sneeze


----------



## LPBeier

Sneeze - allergies


----------



## Uncle Bob

allergies........Kleenex


----------



## Katie H

Kleenex  - tissues


----------



## suziquzie

tissues - box


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> tissues - box


 

box=tape





babe


----------



## pdswife

tape - sticky


----------



## Katie H

tape -  recording


----------



## pdswife

recording - spy


----------



## Loprraine

spy = glass


----------



## pdswife

glass-wine


----------



## Azriel

wine-cheese


----------



## pdswife

cheese - Swiss


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swiss.....Army


----------



## Barb L.

Swiss ....... Alp's


----------



## SixSix210

alps - ski


----------



## LPBeier

ski - lodge


----------



## pdswife

lodge - hunting


----------



## suziquzie

hunting - wabbits


----------



## pdswife

wabbits - carrots


----------



## Uncle Bob

wabbits...........stew


----------



## Uncle Bob

carrots.....tops


----------



## suziquzie

tops - tube


----------



## redkitty

tube - London


----------



## LPBeier

London - bridge


----------



## miniman

bridge - water


----------



## Uncle Bob

water...........flood


----------



## Loprraine

flood = pants


----------



## pdswife

pants -shorts


----------



## Uncle Bob

shorts...........shoes


----------



## pdswife

shoes - toes


----------



## miniman

toes - ballet


----------



## Uncle Bob

toes.......sand


----------



## miniman

sand - castles


----------



## Beachcomber

castle..............king


----------



## babetoo

Beachcomber said:


> castle..............king


 

king=tut



babe


----------



## Beachcomber

tut..........pyramid


----------



## miniman

pyramid - shape


----------



## Beachcomber

shape...........round


----------



## miniman

round - about


----------



## Beachcomber

about....time


----------



## miniman

time - ticks


----------



## Beachcomber

ticks....clock


----------



## miniman

clock - grandfather


----------



## Beachcomber

grandfather........grandmother


----------



## miniman

grandmother - old


----------



## Beachcomber

old.....maid


----------



## miniman

maid - parlour


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> maid - parlour


parlour - poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

poker.........game


----------



## Beachcomber

game.......baseball


----------



## pdswife

baseball - Mariners


----------



## Loprraine

Mariners = sea


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> Mariners = sea


 

sea = coast



babe


----------



## Loprraine

coast = lobster


----------



## Uncle Bob

lobster......red


----------



## Beachcomber

red............roses


----------



## mbasiszta

Beachcomber said:


> red............roses


roses - lillies


----------



## Beachcomber

lillies....water


----------



## babetoo

Beachcomber said:


> lillies....water


 
chestnuts



babe


----------



## pdswife

chestnuts - open fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire......bbq


----------



## sattie

bbq ....... messy


----------



## Uncle Bob

messy............clutter


----------



## pdswife

clutter - desk


----------



## luvs

desk-imporant mail


----------



## Beachcomber

desk..........chair


----------



## middie

Chair... recline


----------



## pdswife

reline - relax


----------



## Uncle Bob

relax.........snooze


----------



## middie

Snooze... sleep


----------



## Barb L.

Sleep ......... refreshed


----------



## Uncle Bob

refreshed.........rested


----------



## middie

Rested... feeling good


----------



## pdswife

feeling good - tequila


----------



## middie

Tequila... *shudder*


----------



## pdswife

shudder - shiver


----------



## Uncle Bob

tequila........Sunrise


----------



## Uncle Bob

shiver......cold


----------



## pdswife

cold = Icy


----------



## middie

Icy... frigid


----------



## Beachcomber

frigid....waters


----------



## Uncle Bob

frigid.............refrigerator.......


----------



## Beachcomber

refrigerator.....food


----------



## pdswife

food - fish for lunch


----------



## Beachcomber

fish..........tuna


----------



## pdswife

Tuna - charlie


----------



## quicksilver

*enoki*


_There are days when nothing happens and days in which centuries happen_


----------



## pdswife

enoki - mushroom


----------



## redkitty

mushroom - psychedelic


----------



## pdswife

psychedelic = colors


----------



## Uncle Bob

colors.......rainbow


----------



## pdswife

rainbow - tinman


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> rainbow - tinman


 
tinman=tinlady, lol


babe
at least i think i am funny.


----------



## pdswife

tinlady - tinchild


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> tinlady - tinchild


tinlady - rin tin tin


----------



## pdswife

Rin Tin Tin _ doggy


----------



## Uncle Bob

doggy....bone


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> Rin Tin Tin _ doggy


doggy - shepherd


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> doggy....bone


bone - humerus


----------



## miniman

humerus - arm


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> humerus - arm


arm - elbow


----------



## miniman

elbow - macaroni


----------



## Uncle Bob

macaroni.......cheese


----------



## mbasiszta

cheese - swiss


----------



## middie

Swiss... Alps


----------



## pdswife

alps -snow


----------



## suziquzie

snow - gone!


----------



## Loprraine

gone = paycheck


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> gone = paycheck


 
paycheck=shopping


----------



## pdswife

shopping - shoes


----------



## suziquzie

shoes - feet


----------



## pdswife

feet - sore


----------



## miniman

feet - inches


----------



## pdswife

inches - yards


----------



## suziquzie

yards - lawnmowers


----------



## Uncle Bob

lawnmowers.........headache


----------



## suziquzie

headache - ibuprofen


----------



## Uncle Bob

ibuprofen..........Advil


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> ibuprofen..........Advil


Advil - Drug


----------



## pdswife

drug - medicine


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> drug - medicine


medicine - holistic


----------



## pdswife

holistic - does it work


----------



## mbasiszta

does it work - why not


----------



## miniman

why not - broken


----------



## pdswife

broken - window


----------



## Loprraine

window = glass


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass......Wine


----------



## pdswife

wine - red


----------



## redkitty

red - head


----------



## pdswife

Head - feet


----------



## suziquzie

feet - shoes


----------



## pdswife

Shoes - socks


----------



## suziquzie

socks - warm


----------



## pdswife

warm - Mexico


(cold seattle!!)


----------



## suziquzie

Mexico - corona


----------



## pdswife

Corona = Lime


----------



## suziquzie

lime - coconut!


----------



## pdswife

coconut = rum


----------



## suziquzie

rum - pineapple


----------



## pdswife

pineapple = fresh


----------



## suziquzie

fresh- clean


----------



## Uncle Bob

clean........sheets


----------



## suziquzie

sheets - bed


----------



## Uncle Bob

bed.............sleep


----------



## miniman

sleep - deep


----------



## pdswife

deep = ocean


----------



## miniman

ocean =- blue


----------



## pdswife

blue - eyes


----------



## suziquzie

eyes - glasses


----------



## pdswife

glasses - poor vision


----------



## miniman

poor vision - blind


----------



## suziquzie

blind - dark


----------



## redkitty

dark - space


----------



## Uncle Bob

space.............station


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> dark - space


 


space=travel

babe


----------



## redkitty

travel - itinerary


----------



## miniman

itinery - tour


----------



## mbasiszta

tour - travel


----------



## pdswife

Travel - Greece


----------



## miniman

Greece - food


----------



## redkitty

food - expensive


----------



## Loprraine

expensive = luxury


----------



## suziquzie

luxury - lexus


----------



## Uncle Bob

luxury................car


----------



## pdswife

car - Impala


----------



## Uncle Bob

Impala............Antelope


----------



## suziquzie

antelope - deer


----------



## pdswife

deer - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

deer.........sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner sausage.....yummy


----------



## pdswife

yummy - vanilla ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

vanilla ice cream............homemade


----------



## Barb L.

Homemade ............ special


----------



## miniman

special - one


----------



## suziquzie

one - two.....


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> one - two.....


 

one - two - bunkle my shoe


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sock


----------



## suziquzie

sock - stocking


----------



## pdswife

stocking - legs


----------



## suziquzie

legs - shave


----------



## Uncle Bob

shave.............razor


----------



## suziquzie

razor - blade


----------



## Uncle Bob

blade.........knife


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> blade.........knife


 

knife=fork


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

fork~~~~~~~~~~~~Pitch


----------



## pdswife

pitch - throw


----------



## Uncle Bob

throw...........strikes


----------



## appletart

stikes.....out


----------



## Uncle Bob

out.........back


----------



## appletart

back......front


----------



## miniman

front - line


----------



## suziquzie

line - row


----------



## pdswife

Now= can't sleep


----------



## suziquzie

can't sleep - why?


----------



## pdswife

why - question


----------



## suziquzie

question - mark


----------



## pdswife

mark - ink pen


----------



## suziquzie

ink pen - messy kid


----------



## redkitty

kid - sneaky


----------



## suziquzie

sneaky - snake


----------



## redkitty

snake - grass


----------



## Loprraine

grass = cut


----------



## Uncle Bob

cut~~~~~~~~Hair


----------



## suziquzie

hair - fur


----------



## Uncle Bob

fur............coat


----------



## SixSix210

coat - storage

yay! spring is sprung here


----------



## pdswife

storage - room


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> storage - room


 

room = bed


babe


----------



## pdswife

Bed - covers


----------



## miniman

covers - books


----------



## GotGarlic

books - library


----------



## pdswife

library - over due


----------



## cara

overdue - hairdresser


----------



## pdswife

hairdresser= barber


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> hairdresser= barber


 
barber=shop



babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shop.................grocery


----------



## pdswife

Grocery - safeway


----------



## Barb L.

Grocery - Store


----------



## Uncle Bob

Safeway Store......Company


----------



## LPBeier

Company ....... Management


----------



## miniman

management - middle


----------



## pdswife

Middle - child


----------



## meshoo96

pdswife said:


> Middle - child



child = proof


----------



## babetoo

proof=guilty



babe


----------



## pdswife

guilty - not me


----------



## miniman

not me - him


----------



## Uncle Bob

him...................her


----------



## Barb L.

him ....... her


----------



## Uncle Bob

her..............toothbrush


----------



## pdswife

toothbrush - paste


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> toothbrush - paste


 


paste=stuck



babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

stuck........mud


----------



## redkitty

mud - thick


----------



## pdswife

thick - accent


----------



## miniman

accent - regional


----------



## pdswife

regional = area


----------



## Uncle Bob

area~~~~~~~~~~Acre


----------



## pdswife

acre -  farms


----------



## Uncle Bob

farms.,.,.,.,.,.,.Catfish


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> farms.,.,.,.,.,.,.Catfish


 

catfish=hush puppies


babe


----------



## pdswife

hush puppies - meowing kittens


----------



## Azriel

Cat Fish - slippery


----------



## Uncle Bob

slippery meowing kittens........messy


----------



## pdswife

messy - cotton candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cotton candy.,.,.,.,.,sticky


----------



## Katie H

sticky - honey


----------



## pdswife

honey - bees


----------



## Barb L.

bees ......... sting


----------



## pdswife

Sting - Police


----------



## Uncle Bob

Police..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,Siren


----------



## pdswife

siren - fire truck


----------



## Katie H

fire  truck -  emergency


----------



## miniman

emergency - room


----------



## Uncle Bob

room............bed


----------



## Barb L.

bed .............. feather


----------



## LPBeier

feather.................boa


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> feather.................boa


 
boa=constricter



babe


----------



## Loprraine

constricter = neck


----------



## Uncle Bob

neck............tie


----------



## redkitty

tie - rack


----------



## Uncle Bob

rack.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.sales


----------



## pdswife

sales = buy


----------



## Uncle Bob

buy.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.money


----------



## pdswife

money - pay check


----------



## Uncle Bob

pay check.........taxes


----------



## pdswife

taxes -  toooo expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

expensive.........groceries


----------



## suziquzie

groceries - food


----------



## miniman

food - miles


----------



## suziquzie

miles - distance


----------



## miniman

distance - long


----------



## suziquzie

long - winter


----------



## miniman

winter - ice


----------



## suziquzie

ice - drinks


----------



## Uncle Bob

drinks..............cocktails


----------



## miniman

cocktails - hour


----------



## suziquzie

hour - clock


----------



## miniman

clock - grandfather


----------



## Uncle Bob

grandfather.,.,.,.,.,.,grandmother


----------



## suziquzie

grandmother - kitchen


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> grandmother - kitchen


 
kitchen=warm


babe


----------



## suziquzie

warm - not here


----------



## pdswife

not here - sunny


----------



## suziquzie

sunny - mexico


----------



## pdswife

mexico -  in two months!!


----------



## suziquzie

in two months - again????!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> mexico - in two months!!


 


mexico=fishing



babe


----------



## pdswife

Fishing - sand shrimp


----------



## suziquzie

sand shrimp - eat?


----------



## pdswife

eat - wish dinner was done


(yes..two months, Paul's coming too this time and we're meeting BIL and wife there too
I don't think you can eat sandshrimp but, the guys use them for fish bait.)


----------



## suziquzie

wish dinner was done - popcorn!


----------



## pdswife

popcorn - butter   ( lotsa butter, lol)


----------



## suziquzie

butter - lobster (i wish)


----------



## pdswife

Lobster - cage


----------



## suziquzie

cage - kirby (my cat )


----------



## pdswife

kirby - my aunt


----------



## suziquzie

my aunt - crazy


----------



## pdswife

crazy - MOTHER!!!


----------



## suziquzie

mother - phone rang!!!!


----------



## pdswife

phone rang - DO NOT ANSWER


----------



## suziquzie

do not answer - shouldn't have!


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't have - skipped my nap


( I never answer until I know who it is..and then only if I really LIKE them!! lol)


----------



## suziquzie

skipped my nap - me too!

(i was in the chatroom but you said mother and mine called and wouldn't stop talking!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Me too- popcorn


( mothers tend to do that... "help I'm talking and I can't SHUT UP")


----------



## suziquzie

popcorn - movie

(will i be like that? are you?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

movie.,.,.,.,.,.,.,star


----------



## suziquzie

star - twinkle


----------



## Uncle Bob

twinkle......................eyes


----------



## Katie H

eyes - blue


----------



## Uncle Bob

blue .,.,.,.,,skies


----------



## Katie H

skies  -  Blue  Angels


----------



## redkitty

angels - peaceful


----------



## Uncle Bob

peaceful...........morning


----------



## suziquzie

morning - quiet


----------



## Uncle Bob

quiet.....peaceful


----------



## suziquzie

peaceful - backyard


----------



## Uncle Bob

backyard.,.,,.,,..,.,.,.,.,fence


----------



## suziquzie

fence - cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

cage.................bird


----------



## redkitty

bird - nest


----------



## Uncle Bob

nest........eggs


----------



## redkitty

eggs - scrambled


----------



## Barb L.

scrambled ........ thoughts


----------



## Uncle Bob

thoughts...........actions


----------



## redkitty

actions - responsible


----------



## Loprraine

responsible = adult


----------



## miniman

adult - grown up


----------



## suziquzie

grown up - responsibilities


----------



## Uncle Bob

responsibilities....duties


----------



## miniman

duties - rota


----------



## Uncle Bob

rota..........wheel


----------



## Barb L.

wheel ........... steering


----------



## Uncle Bob

steering.............driving


----------



## pdswife

driving - Ford Mustang


----------



## Loprraine

Ford Mustang = horse


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> Ford Mustang = horse


 


horse=carriage


babe, showing my age. lol


----------



## Loprraine

carriage = doll


----------



## Uncle Bob

doll.........house


----------



## suziquzie

house - castle


----------



## pdswife

castle - princess


----------



## miniman

princess - diary


----------



## pdswife

diary= secret


----------



## miniman

secret - Sushhh


----------



## pdswife

sushhhhh - library


----------



## Loprraine

library = study


----------



## pdswife

study - Learn


----------



## miniman

learn - life


----------



## Barb L.

life ............. journey


----------



## miniman

journey - into space


----------



## Uncle Bob

into space..................rocket


----------



## suziquzie

rocket - man........


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> rocket - man........


 
elton john



babe


----------



## pdswife

Elton John - yellow brick road


----------



## Uncle Bob

yellow brick road.........Wizard


----------



## pdswife

Wizard - Merlin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Merlin................Lancelot


----------



## pdswife

Lancelot - Handsom


----------



## Uncle Bob

Handsom.,.,.,.,Knight


----------



## suziquzie

knight - shining armor


----------



## pdswife

Armor - heavy


----------



## suziquzie

heavy - me


----------



## pdswife

me - kind of blonde


----------



## suziquzie

kind of blonde - used to be


----------



## pdswife

used to be  - YOUNG


----------



## josh_swinehart

Young - Dumb


----------



## pdswife

dumb - silly


----------



## Uncle Bob

silly~~~~~Goose


----------



## josh_swinehart

Goose - Fat


----------



## pdswife

fat - tummy


----------



## josh_swinehart

tummy - tuck


----------



## pdswife

tuck = in...............


----------



## josh_swinehart

in - out


----------



## pdswife

out - cold


----------



## josh_swinehart

cold - cuts


----------



## miniman

cuts - hurt


----------



## pdswife

hurts -  dentist


----------



## Uncle Bob

dentist...........cavity


----------



## suziquzie

cavity - hole


----------



## Loprraine

hole = bucket


----------



## suziquzie

bucket - Liza


----------



## Barb L.

Liza .......... Minelli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Minelli...............singer


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Minelli...............singer


singer - sewing machine


----------



## pdswife

sweing machine - needle


----------



## suziquzie

needle - knitting


----------



## Uncle Bob

knitting.......sweater


----------



## suziquzie

sweater - cold


----------



## pdswife

cold -ice cream


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> cold -ice cream


 
ice cream=sundae



babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sundae.,.,.,.,.,Monday


----------



## sattie

Monday - Blah!


----------



## pdswife

blah - unsalted food


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> blah - unsalted food


unsalted food = tabasco


----------



## pdswife

tabasco - RED


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red .......Hair


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Red .......Hair


hair - curly


----------



## miniman

curly - wurly


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> curly - wurly


wurly - dictionary


*Foul: is 'wurly' really a word?  hahaah


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> wurly - dictionary
> 
> 
> *Foul: is 'wurly' really a word? hahaah


 

dictionary=knowledge


babe


----------



## pdswife

Knowledge - Know it all


----------



## suziquzie

know it all - smarty pants


----------



## pdswife

smarty pants - dumb cluck


----------



## suziquzie

dumb cluck - stupid chicken?


----------



## pdswife

stupid chicken - tonights dinner...lol


----------



## suziquzie

tonight's dinner - none


----------



## pdswife

none - SUNSHINE


----------



## suziquzie

sunshine - baby steps


----------



## pdswife

baby steps - piggily wiggly toes


----------



## miniman

mbasiszta said:


> wurly - dictionary
> 
> 
> *Foul: is 'wurly' really a word? hahaah


 
A curly wurly is a chocolate bar that we used to get over here.

piggly wiggly toes - trotter


----------



## GotGarlic

trotter - knuckles


----------



## josh_swinehart

knuckles - crack


----------



## pdswife

crack - break


----------



## Reanie525i

break-snap


----------



## Barb L.

Snap ............ Beans


----------



## mbasiszta

beans - snap peas


----------



## miniman

snap peas - steak


----------



## pdswife

steak - t-bone


----------



## Uncle Bob

t-bone.........grill


----------



## pdswife

grill - pork chop


----------



## Uncle Bob

pork chop........bone


----------



## pdswife

bone - fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish.,.,,fry


----------



## pdswife

Fry - oil......


----------



## josh_swinehart

oil - spill


----------



## miniman

spill - light


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> spill - light


light - charcoal


----------



## Uncle Bob

charcoal.............lump


----------



## pdswife

lump - butt (mine) lol


----------



## josh_swinehart

lump - crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

crab butt......soft shell


----------



## mbasiszta

soft shell - crab


----------



## pdswife

crab - Louie


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> crab butt......soft shell


 

soft shell=turtle



babe


----------



## miniman

turtle - Nemo


----------



## LPBeier

Nemo - lost


----------



## miniman

lost - space


----------



## mbasiszta

space - alone


----------



## pdswife

alone - one


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> alone - one


 
one=another


babe


----------



## miniman

another - again


----------



## Uncle Bob

again..............twice


----------



## josh_swinehart

twice - baked


----------



## pdswife

baked - brownies


----------



## miniman

brownies - yum


----------



## pdswife

yum = vanilla ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

cream.........figs


----------



## pdswife

figs - Newton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Newton.........John


----------



## miniman

John - Wayne


----------



## Barb L.

Wayne ......... Uncle


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> Wayne ......... Uncle


 
uncle=jimmy


babe


----------



## mbasiszta

jimmy - hoffa


----------



## Loprraine

*hoffa = movie*


----------



## SurvivorGirl

movie=producer


----------



## miniman

producer - product


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> producer - product


product - manufacturer's defect


----------



## pdswife

manufacturer's defect - return for refund


----------



## middie

Refund... cash


----------



## josh_swinehart

cash - deposit


----------



## middie

Deposit... bank account


----------



## ChefJune

embezzlement


----------



## suziquzie

embezzelment - stealing


----------



## middie

Stealing... Theft


----------



## ChefJune

Theft -- Violation


----------



## middie

Violation... jail


----------



## josh_swinehart

jail - break


----------



## middie

Break... crash


----------



## LPBeier

crash - diet


----------



## middie

Diet... hunger


----------



## josh_swinehart

hunger - strike


----------



## middie

Strike... bowling


----------



## LPBeier

bowling - alley


----------



## josh_swinehart

alley - cat


----------



## middie

Cat... meow


----------



## LPBeier

meow - mix


----------



## middie

Mix... stir


----------



## LPBeier

stir - whisk


----------



## pdswife

whisk - whip


----------



## miniman

whip - cream


----------



## LPBeier

cream - coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee..............filter


----------



## LPBeier

filter - oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil.........dip stick


----------



## sankum

dip stick - vinegar


----------



## ChefJune

vinegar -- windows


----------



## Uncle Bob

windows.......mirror


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> windows.......mirror


mirror - reflection


----------



## DawnT

reflection - backwards


----------



## Uncle Bob

backwards........flip


----------



## suziquzie

flip - flop


----------



## pdswife

flop - shoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe.......horn


----------



## miniman

horn - cow


----------



## pdswife

cow - milk


----------



## miniman

milk - shake


----------



## Uncle Bob

shake.........bake


----------



## ChefJune

bake -- potatoes


----------



## middie

Potatoes... mashed


----------



## miniman

mashed - tea


----------



## middie

Tea... lemon and honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

honey.........Bees


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> honey.........Bees


bees - wax


----------



## GotGarlic

wax - candle


----------



## miniman

candle - light


----------



## Uncle Bob

light.....bright


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> light.....bright


 
bright=shiny


babe


----------



## miniman

shiny - paper


----------



## Beachcomber

paper.pen.................


----------



## middie

Pen... pencil


----------



## Beachcomber

pencil ....sharpener


----------



## middie

Sharpener... blades


----------



## Beachcomber

blades......skates


----------



## josh_swinehart

skates - rays


----------



## miniman

rays - mine


----------



## josh_swinehart

mine - field


----------



## middie

Field... football


----------



## josh_swinehart

football - game


----------



## LPBeier

game - chess


----------



## suziquzie

chess - checkers


----------



## josh_swinehart

checkers - Draughts


----------



## pdswife

draughts = games


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> draughts = games


 

games=winner



babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

winner - loser


----------



## Mama

loser - biggest


----------



## josh_swinehart

biggest - smallest


----------



## pdswife

smallest - tiny


----------



## miniman

tiny - mouse


----------



## ChefJune

mouse -- ratatouille


----------



## Uncle Bob

ratatouille,,,,,,,,,trapeze


----------



## Barb L.

trapeze .............. swing


----------



## josh_swinehart

swing - set


----------



## ChefJune

set -- hair


----------



## pdswife

Hair - curls


----------



## LPBeier

curls - chocolate


----------



## miniman

chocolate - heaven


----------



## ChefJune

heaven -- harp


----------



## miniman

harp - music


----------



## josh_swinehart

music - man

-Josh


----------



## ChefJune

man -- woman


----------



## pdswife

woman - skirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

skirt............blouse


----------



## pdswife

Blouse - buttons


----------



## Uncle Bob

buttons......holes


----------



## ChefJune

holes -- Swiss cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swiss cheese.,.,.,.,.Rye


----------



## ChefJune

Rye -- Pastrami


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pastrami...........Sandwich


----------



## ChefJune

Sandwich -- Dagwood


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dagwood.,.,.,Blondie


----------



## miniman

Blondie - pop group


----------



## Uncle Bob

group...........Choir


----------



## pdswife

pop group - bubblegum


----------



## josh_swinehart

bubblegum - blues


----------



## pdswife

blues- Jeans


----------



## josh_swinehart

Jeans - Gene 

-Josh


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Jeans - Gene
> 
> -Josh


 

gene=pool


babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

pool - party

-Josh


----------



## ChefJune

Party -- hearty!


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Party -- hearty!


 
hearty=handshake

babe


----------



## miniman

handshake - hello


----------



## Loprraine

hello = smile


----------



## miniman

smile - happy


----------



## ChefJune

happy -- feet


----------



## Uncle Bob

feet....inches


----------



## LPBeier

inches.......measure


----------



## welise86

measure....ingredients


----------



## LPBeier

ingredients - recipe


----------



## pdswife

recipe - list


----------



## LPBeier

list - twice


----------



## pdswife

twice - two


----------



## miniman

two - couple


----------



## LPBeier

couple - marriage


----------



## welise86

marriage-children


----------



## ChefJune

children -- juvenile


----------



## pdswife

juvenile - young


----------



## miniman

young - at heart


----------



## pdswife

at heart - Love


----------



## Uncle Bob

Love.,.,.,.,Boat


----------



## pdswife

Boat - Alaskan  Cruise


----------



## ChefJune

Northern Lights


----------



## pdswife

Northern Lights -  Would love to see


----------



## miniman

love to see - Rockies


----------



## ChefJune

Denver........


----------



## miniman

denver - Neil Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweet Caroline......Good Times


----------



## miniman

good times - happiness


----------



## Uncle Bob

happiness.,.,.,.,.,peace


----------



## miniman

peace - corps


----------



## Uncle Bob

corps.,.,.,.,,.,.Marine


----------



## LPBeier

Marine.........ocean

(can I ask what Denver has to do with Brooklyn born Neil Diamond?  I had a terrible crush on him and know tons about him!)


----------



## welise86

ocean....dolphins


----------



## LPBeier

dolphins - Miami


----------



## ChefJune

Miami -- Cuban Sandwiches


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cuban Sandwiches.,.,.,.,.,.Rum


----------



## LPBeier

Rum - Coke


----------



## miniman

LPBeier said:


> (can I ask what Denver has to do with Brooklyn born Neil Diamond? I had a terrible crush on him and know tons about him!)


I can't say for sure - they have a link in my mind - isn't there a song where he sings about Denver?

coke - diet


----------



## middie

Diet...hunger


----------



## Uncle Bob

hunger..........pains


----------



## pdswife

Pains - neck


----------



## Shiva

neck - brace


----------



## Uncle Bob

brace......suspenders


----------



## pdswife

suspenders - grandpa


----------



## Uncle Bob

grandpa........pipe


----------



## pdswife

pipe - oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil.,.,.,.,.,wells


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> oil.,.,.,.,.,wells


 

water falls


babe


----------



## Katie H

water falls - Falling Water (Frank Lloyd  Wright's home)


----------



## middie

Falling water... rain


----------



## pdswife

rain - SEATTLE


----------



## middie

Seattle... Grey's Anatomy (supposed to take place there)


----------



## pdswife

Gray's Anatomy  - McDreamy


----------



## middie

McDreamy... McSteamy

(Seriously ? ) lol


----------



## pdswife

McSTeamy - sauna

(I'm not sure)


----------



## ChefJune

sauna -- dry


----------



## pdswife

dry - dishes


----------



## ChefJune

dishes -- Wedgewood


----------



## pdswife

wedgewood - blue


----------



## miniman

blue - skies


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> blue - skies


 

skies=above


babe


----------



## Loprraine

above = beyond


----------



## Uncle Bob

beyond............sunset


----------



## ChefJune

sunset -- red sails


----------



## miniman

red sails - boats


----------



## pdswife

boats - lake


----------



## miniman

lake - placid


----------



## pdswife

placid - calm


----------



## ChefJune

calm -- serene


----------



## pdswife

serene - quiet


----------



## miniman

quiet - silence


----------



## Uncle Bob

silence.,.,.,.,.,Hush..


----------



## miniman

hush - sleeping


----------



## pdswife

sleeping - baby


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> sleeping - baby


 
baby=aubrey and georgia(my two great granddaughters)

babe


----------



## pdswife

Granddaughters _ I should be so lucky


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Granddaughters _ I should be so lucky


 



pdswife,

and these are GREAT granddaughters, told u i was old.lol


babe


----------



## LPBeier

lucky - odds


----------



## pdswife

odds - vegas


----------



## Uncle Bob

vegas.........Hush!!!


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> vegas.........Hush!!!


 
hush=puppies


babe


----------



## pdswife

puppies - Kittens


----------



## Uncle Bob

kittens........................ mittens


----------



## LPBeier

mittens - knitting


----------



## Uncle Bob

knitting.,.,.,.,.,.,.,needles


----------



## ChefJune

needles -- thread


----------



## luvs

thread-----post


----------



## Loprraine

post = fence


----------



## ChefJune

fence -- picket


----------



## Uncle Bob

picket........line


----------



## middie

Line.. standing


----------



## miniman

standing - up


----------



## ChefJune

up -- straight!


----------



## miniman

straight - poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

poker......fire


----------



## ChefJune

fire -- hydrant


----------



## miniman

hydrant - dog


----------



## ChefJune

dog -- fight


----------



## miniman

fight - ring


----------



## pdswife

ring - circus


----------



## Saphellae

circus - elephant


----------



## welise86

elephant-trunk


----------



## pdswife

trunk - pack


----------



## miniman

pack - rat


----------



## ChefJune

rat -- snitch


----------



## miniman

snitch - informer


----------



## pdswife

informer - tell


----------



## Uncle Bob

tell.,.,.,,.,.all


----------



## mbasiszta

all -purpose


----------



## pdswife

purpose - reason


----------



## ChefJune

reason -- rhyme


----------



## Uncle Bob

rhyme........rhythm


----------



## ChefJune

rhythm -- blues


----------



## pdswife

blues -depression


----------



## Uncle Bob

blues.........Delta


----------



## Uncle Bob

Delta depression........poor


----------



## pdswife

poor - money


----------



## miniman

money - greenback


----------



## Uncle Bob

greenback,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,duck


----------



## pdswife

Duck - soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup.,.,.,.,cornbread


----------



## pdswife

cornbread - beans


----------



## sattie

beans - farts


----------



## pdswife

farts...smelly


----------



## Uncle Bob

smelly,,,,,,,,,,,socks


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> smelly,,,,,,,,,,,socks


 
shoesbabe
socks=shoesbabe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes.........track


----------



## pdswife

track - race


----------



## mbasiszta

race - political


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> race - political


 

political=rubbishbabe


----------



## pdswife

rubbish - trash


----------



## LadyCook61

Trash-     Can


----------



## ChefJune

can -- soup


----------



## LadyCook61

soup   -liquid


----------



## Uncle Bob

liquid............soap


----------



## LadyCook61

soap-laundry


----------



## ChefJune

laundry -- dryer


----------



## Saphellae

dryer - hair


----------



## LadyCook61

hair -    cut


----------



## middie

Cut... scissors


----------



## LadyCook61

scissors-sharp


----------



## middie

Sharp... razor


----------



## LadyCook61

razor-shave


----------



## middie

Shave... stubble


----------



## ChefJune

scissors -- hands


----------



## LadyCook61

stubble-face


----------



## middie

Face... eyes


----------



## LadyCook61

eyes  - tears


----------



## ChefJune

tears -- sadness


----------



## middie

Sadness... heartache


----------



## LadyCook61

heartache-loss


----------



## middie

Loss... loved ones


----------



## LadyCook61

lovedones-pets


----------



## middie

Pets... funny


----------



## LadyCook61

funny-cats


----------



## middie

Cats... royalty

 (at least that's what they think they are)


----------



## LadyCook61

royalty-queen


----------



## middie

Queen... England


----------



## LadyCook61

England-Rain


----------



## middie

Rain... dreary


----------



## LadyCook61

dreary-overcast


----------



## middie

Overcast... clouds


----------



## LadyCook61

clouds-white


----------



## middie

White... cotton


----------



## LadyCook61

cotton-clothing


----------



## middie

Clothing.. t-shirts


----------



## LadyCook61

T-shirts-stretchy


----------



## middie

Stretchy... lycra


----------



## LadyCook61

lycra-spandex


----------



## ChefJune

spandex -- sports bra


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> spandex -- sports bra


 


runner

babe


----------



## Mama

runner - athlete


----------



## Uncle Bob

athlete,,,,,,,,,,trainer


----------



## ChefJune

trainer -- horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

horse......barn


----------



## LadyCook61

Barn - Farm


----------



## middie

Farm... country


----------



## LadyCook61

country-    land


----------



## middie

Land... wide open spaces


----------



## Uncle Bob

wide open spaces~~~~~~~~Montana!


----------



## LadyCook61

Montana...State


----------



## middie

State... confusion


----------



## LadyCook61

confusion-hubby


----------



## Barb L.

hubby ......... recliner


----------



## LadyCook61

Barb L. said:


> hubby ......... recliner


 
 funny, Barb


----------



## middie

Recliner... lean back


----------



## Uncle Bob

lean back..........fall


----------



## middie

Fall... ouch


----------



## miniman

ouch - hurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

hurt.,.,.,.,..,.,sad


----------



## miniman

sad - face


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> hurt.,.,.,.,..,.,sad


 
sad=glad


babe

oops

face=to face

babe


----------



## miniman

to face - courage


----------



## middie

Courage... Brave


----------



## luvs

brave...strong


----------



## ChefJune

strong -- coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee .,.,.,.,.,pot


----------



## ChefJune

pot -- marijuana


----------



## josh_swinehart

marijuana - brownies


----------



## redkitty

brownies - chewy


----------



## ChefJune

chewy -- skirt steak


----------



## josh_swinehart

skirt steak - jerky


----------



## miniman

jerky - biltong


----------



## josh_swinehart

biltong - dictionary


----------



## miniman

dictionary - words


----------



## josh_swinehart

words - search


----------



## pdswife

search - rescue


----------



## josh_swinehart

rescue - rooter


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> rescue - rooter


 

rooter=fan


babe


----------



## miniman

fan - spinning


----------



## welise86

spinning-wheel


----------



## babetoo

welise86 said:


> spinning-wheel


 

wheel=turning


babe


----------



## Barbara L

turning--spoiled

Barbara


----------



## Loprraine

spoiled = rotten


----------



## middie

rotten... garbage


----------



## Barb L.

garbage ......... truck


----------



## middie

Truck... driver


----------



## suziquzie

driver - NASCAR


----------



## middie

Nascar... Gentlemen Start Your Engines !!!


----------



## miniman

start your engines - ignition


----------



## Uncle Bob

ignition.......switch


----------



## miniman

switch off


----------



## welise86

off...hand


----------



## miniman

hand - horse


----------



## ChefJune

horse -- buggy


----------



## pdswife

buggy - baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby.,.,.,.,.,.,.,shower


----------



## Barb L.

shower .......... rainbow


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> shower .......... rainbow


 

rainbow=bright


babe


----------



## pdswife

bright - sun glasses


----------



## Uncle Bob

sun glasses.........beach


----------



## middie

Beach... sand


----------



## ChefJune

sand -- castles


----------



## middie

Castles... fairytales


----------



## miniman

fairytales - childhood


----------



## ChefJune

childhood -- memories


----------



## middie

Memories... fond


----------



## miniman

memories - photos


----------



## middie

photos... smile


----------



## Loprraine

smile = teeth


----------



## Veggie Muncher

teeth     brush


----------



## middie

Teeth... brush


----------



## miniman

brush - hair


----------



## middie

Hair... shampoo


----------



## miniman

shampoo - carpet


----------



## ChefJune

carpet -- sweeper


----------



## miniman

sweeper - road


----------



## ChefJune

road -- runner


----------



## middie

Runner... jog


----------



## miniman

drive - car


----------



## middie

Car... Mustang


----------



## miniman

mustang - wild


----------



## Veggie Muncher

mustang...grater


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mustang.,.,.,Sally


----------



## middie

Sally... Fields


----------



## pdswife

Fields - strawberry


----------



## middie

Strawberry... Shortcake


----------



## pdswife

shortcake - whip cream


----------



## LPBeier

whip cream - sundae


----------



## GotGarlic

sundae - hot fudge


----------



## LPBeier

fudge - brownies


----------



## middie

Brownies... chewy


----------



## pdswife

chewy - cookie


----------



## miniman

cookie - American


----------



## middie

American... Flag


----------



## Loprraine

Flag = pole


----------



## ChefJune

Pole -- shopping bags


----------



## pdswife

shopping bags - paper or plastic


----------



## miniman

plastic - cup


----------



## LPBeier

cup - mug......


----------



## ChefJune

mug -- shot!


----------



## miniman

shot - body


----------



## ChefJune

body -- bag


----------



## redkitty

bag..........tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

bag........lady


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tea Lady....Hostess


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Tea Lady....Hostess


 

hostess=cupcake lol


babe


----------



## middie

cupcakes... little


----------



## pdswife

little - ant


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> little - ant


 
ant=insect


babe


----------



## pdswife

insect - bug


----------



## miniman

bug - VW beetle


----------



## DawnT

VW beetle - economy


----------



## Loprraine

economy = recession


----------



## ChefJune

recession -- soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup...........line


----------



## ChefJune

line -- snapper


----------



## Uncle Bob

snapper........red


----------



## pdswife

Red - burn


----------



## Uncle Bob

burn......toast


----------



## pdswife

toast - jam

(hi UB..hope life is treating you well this morning!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

jam.......jelly


(Hi to you too Boo Boo So far I am not in a "JAM" this morning...Yet)


----------



## ChefJune

jelly -- fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish........Cat


----------



## miniman

cat - purr


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> cat - purr


 

purr=thomas, my cat

babe


----------



## LPBeier

cat - nip.........


----------



## ChefJune

nip -- drunk


----------



## Loprraine

drunk = headache


----------



## ChefJune

headache -- aspirin


----------



## Uncle Bob

aspirin.....tablet


----------



## ChefJune

rablet - hieroglyphics


----------



## middie

hieroglyphics... egypt


----------



## Uncle Bob

egypt.......mummy


----------



## LPBeier

Mummy - wrap


----------



## Uncle Bob

wrap............coat


----------



## LPBeier

coat - hat.......


----------



## ChefJune

hat -- cat


----------



## Uncle Bob

cat....rat


----------



## LPBeier

rat - scream................


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> rat - scream................


 

scream=help

babe


----------



## LPBeier

help - wanted


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> help - wanted


 


dead or alive.


babe


----------



## LPBeier

alive - kicking


----------



## miniman

kicking - football


----------



## LPBeier

football - game


----------



## miniman

game - video


----------



## Uncle Bob

video...........conference


----------



## Katie H

conference - business


----------



## pdswife

business - class


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> business - class


class - first


----------



## LPBeier

First - place


----------



## Katie H

place - show


----------



## LPBeier

show - movie


----------



## Katie H

movie - first  date


----------



## LPBeier

date - fig........


----------



## pdswife

Fig - Newton


----------



## miniman

Newton - apple


----------



## pdswife

Apple _ pie!


----------



## miniman

pie - American


----------



## Mama

American - Flag


----------



## miniman

flag - staff


----------



## Mama

staff - rod


----------



## babetoo

Mama said:


> staff - rod


 
rod=reel

babe


----------



## Mama

reel - cinema


----------



## suziquzie

cinema - matinee


----------



## ChefJune

matinee -- idol


----------



## LPBeier

idol - contest


----------



## mbasiszta

LPBeier said:


> idol - contest


contest - beauty


----------



## LPBeier

Beauty - beholder


----------



## pdswife

beholder - own


----------



## ChefJune

own -- home


----------



## miniman

home - heart


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> home - heart


heart - love


----------



## ChefJune

love -- light


----------



## mbasiszta

light - bulb


----------



## redkitty

bulb - tulip


----------



## Uncle Bob

tulip............Tip Toe


----------



## miniman

tip toe - quiet


----------



## ChefJune

quiet -- nights


----------



## middie

Nights...sleep


----------



## miniman

nights - sleep


----------



## miniman

snap Middie


----------



## middie

lol sorry mini

sleep... dream


----------



## ChefJune

sleep -- dream


----------



## Uncle Bob

dream.................world


----------



## redkitty

world ..... travel


----------



## Uncle Bob

travel.........Home


----------



## meshoo96

home...sick


----------



## babetoo

meshoo96 said:


> home...sick


 
sick=and tired, lol


babe


----------



## pdswife

Tired - stressed


----------



## Uncle Bob

stressed........excited


----------



## Mama

excited - happy


----------



## pdswife

Happy - smiles!


----------



## Mama

smiles - happy


----------



## Mama

Mama said:


> smiles - happy


 
Let's try this again

Smiles - frowns


----------



## middie

Frowns... sad


----------



## ChefJune

sad -- crying


----------



## middie

Crying... lumpy throat


----------



## pdswife

Lumpy thoat - tight


----------



## miniman

tight - loose


----------



## ChefJune

loose == baggy pants


----------



## Loprraine

baggy pants - chef


----------



## mbasiszta

chef - apron


----------



## ChefJune

apron -- strings


----------



## suziquzie

strings - puppet


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> strings - puppet


puppet - surrogate


----------



## pdswife

surrogate - sub


----------



## ChefJune

sub -- hoagie


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> sub -- hoagie


 

hoagie=yummy

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

yummy - tummy


----------



## middie

Tummy... grumbly


----------



## Barb L.

grumbly ............ hunger


----------



## babetoo

Barb L. said:


> grumbly ............ hunger


 
hunger=food


babe


----------



## miniman

food - eat


----------



## ChefJune

eat -- drink


----------



## Uncle Bob

drink............dance


----------



## ChefJune

dance -- fever


----------



## miniman

fever - hot


----------



## ChefJune

hot -- tamales


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> hot -- tamales


 
tamales=beer

babe


----------



## miniman

beer - lout


----------



## ChefJune

lout -- jughead


----------



## Barb L.

jughead .........comics


----------



## ChefJune

comics -- hilarious


----------



## Uncle Bob

hilarious~~~~Joke


----------



## miniman

joke - funny


----------



## pdswife

funny - comic


----------



## miniman

comic - superman


----------



## pdswife

Superman- phonebooth


----------



## meshoo96

phone booth ..... colin farrell


----------



## pdswife

colin Farrell = Saturday night


----------



## babetoo

saturday = party


babe


----------



## miniman

party - fun


----------



## ChefJune

fun -- house.....


----------



## Katie H

house - old


----------



## josh_swinehart

old - maid


----------



## pdswife

Maid - clean


----------



## ChefJune

clean -- shiny


----------



## pdswife

shiny - silver


----------



## ChefJune

Silver -- Streak


----------



## pdswife

streak - run


----------



## middie

Run... fast


----------



## pdswife

fast - race horse


----------



## middie

Race Horse... Kentucky Derby


----------



## pdswife

Kentucky Derby - bet


----------



## middie

Bet... gamble


----------



## pdswife

gamble - LOSE


----------



## redkitty

lose ....... patience


----------



## ChefJune

Patience -- Gilbert & Sullivan


----------



## miniman

Gilbert & Sullivan - pirates


----------



## redkitty

pirates ........ criminals


----------



## Uncle Bob

criminals.........prison


----------



## redkitty

prison ......... depressed


----------



## ChefJune

depressed -- dented


----------



## pdswife

dented - collision shop


----------



## LadyCook61

collision shop-Junkyard


----------



## pdswife

junkyard - garbage


----------



## Uncle Bob

garbage.,.,.,.,.,.,.,truck


----------



## LPBeier

truck - haul


----------



## ChefJune

haul -- loot


----------



## middie

loot.. junk


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> loot.. junk


 


junk=bonds

babe


----------



## mudbug

bonds - chains


----------



## middie

Chains...links


----------



## mudbug

links - internet


----------



## Katie H

Internet - the world


----------



## middie

The World... Earth


----------



## mudbug

earth - Gaia


----------



## miniman

Gaia - Asimov


----------



## mudbug

Asimov - Foundation


----------



## middie

Foundation... donations


----------



## pdswife

donations - Goodwill


----------



## Uncle Bob

Goodwill.........Care


----------



## pdswife

care - feel


----------



## Uncle Bob

feel.........touch


----------



## pdswife

Touch - rub


----------



## Uncle Bob

rub.,.,.,.,.,Massage


----------



## pdswife

massage - feel gooooood


----------



## Uncle Bob

feel gooooood.............sleep


----------



## pdswife

sleep - bedroom


----------



## suziquzie

bedroom - sanctuary


----------



## middie

Sanctuary... safe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sanctuary..................bird


----------



## pdswife

bird - tweet


----------



## jessicacarr

tweet...y bird


----------



## ChefJune

tweety bird -- puddy tat


----------



## Uncle Bob

puddy tat ......Felix


----------



## mbasiszta

Felix - Oscar


----------



## ChefJune

Oscar -- Madison


----------



## pdswife

Madison - avenue


----------



## alisontomsmum

avenue... path


----------



## mbasiszta

path - grasshopper


----------



## pdswife

grasshopper - jump


----------



## suziquzie

jump - rope


----------



## pdswife

rope - hang


----------



## suziquzie

hang - nail


----------



## miniman

nail - polish


----------



## cara

polish - car


----------



## redkitty

car - payment


----------



## cara

payment - rent


----------



## ChefJune

rent -- lease


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> rent -- lease


 
lease=buy


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

buy................sell


----------



## josh_swinehart

sell - out


----------



## redkitty

out.......dining


----------



## middie

Dining... eating


----------



## ChefJune

Eating -- Crow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crow,,,,,,,,,Scare


----------



## ChefJune

Scare -- Ghosts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ghosts........Casper


----------



## ChefJune

Casper -- Wyoming


----------



## LadyCook61

Wyoming...Big


----------



## josh_swinehart

Big - Little


----------



## redkitty

little ...... village


----------



## mbasiszta

Little - Big Horn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Big Horn Village.....Montana


----------



## pdswife

Montana - big sky


----------



## ChefJune

Big Sky -- thundercloud


----------



## Katie H

thundercloud - storm


----------



## pdswife

storm - rain


----------



## Uncle Bob

rain..........dance


----------



## pdswife

dance - tango


----------



## Uncle Bob

tango.....bravo


----------



## meshoo96

Uncle Bob said:


> tango.....bravo



bravo....network


----------



## ChefJune

network -- news


----------



## SixSix210

news - lies


----------



## ChefJune

lies -- videotapes


----------



## meshoo96

videotapes....secrets


----------



## Katie H

secrets - diary


----------



## ChefJune

diary -- Anne Frank


----------



## middie

Anne Frank... Teenager


----------



## pdswife

teenager -brat


----------



## ChefJune

brat -- wurst


----------



## pdswife

wurst - best  (lol)


----------



## ChefJune

best -- buys


----------



## miniman

buys - confidence


----------



## redkitty

confidence .... experience


----------



## Uncle Bob

experience-------------knowledge


----------



## LadyCook61

knowledge-books


----------



## mbasiszta

books - worms


----------



## LadyCook61

worms-fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing............tackle


----------



## middie

tackle... football


----------



## ChefJune

football -- backfield


----------



## Barb L.

backfield - catcher


----------



## LadyCook61

catcher-baseball


----------



## Uncle Bob

baseball........diamond


----------



## LPBeier

diamond - Hope


----------



## pdswife

Hope - faith


----------



## Barb L.

faith - trust


----------



## pdswife

trust - friendship


----------



## Uncle Bob

friendship............bread


----------



## ChefJune

friendship -- loyalty


----------



## Barb L.

loyaty - commited


----------



## LadyCook61

commited-promise


----------



## mbasiszta

tackle - cheap shot


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheap shot/promise.........lie


----------



## ChefJune

lie -- sleeping dogs


----------



## Uncle Bob

sleeping dogs ..............Fleas


----------



## ChefJune

Fleas -- ukulele


----------



## Uncle Bob

ukulele.......Hawaii


----------



## ChefJune

Hawaii -- surfboard


----------



## cara

surfboard - waves


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> surfboard - waves


 

wavess=bye bye


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

bye bye- leaving


----------



## cara

leaving - move


----------



## ChefJune

move -- over


----------



## josh_swinehart

over - done


----------



## LadyCook61

done-finished


----------



## ChefJune

finished -- kaput


----------



## josh_swinehart

Kaput - Dead


----------



## mbasiszta

Dead - meat


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat.....tators


----------



## ChefJune

tators -- gators!


----------



## Uncle Bob

gators!..........Sauce Piquante


----------



## LPBeier

Picuante - Hot!


----------



## pdswife

Hot = sizzle


----------



## Uncle Bob

sizzle...........glamorous


----------



## LPBeier

glamorous - model.............


----------



## pdswife

model - toooo skinny


----------



## LPBeier

skinny - mini..........


----------



## meshoo96

mini.....me


----------



## pdswife

me - tired


----------



## LPBeier

tired - sleep.............


----------



## meshoo96

sleep.....dream


----------



## LadyCook61

dream-subconscious


----------



## pdswife

dream - sweet


----------



## middie

Sweet... sugar


----------



## pdswife

sugar -spice


----------



## jennyhill

Spice>>>Snacks


----------



## LadyCook61

snacks-fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit......juice


----------



## redkitty

juice - squeezed


----------



## Uncle Bob

squeezed...............hugged


----------



## Loprraine

hugged = tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

tree.........house


----------



## middie

house... home


----------



## pdswife

home - comfort


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfort~~~~~~~~~Southern


----------



## pdswife

lol...I knew you'd say that!

Southern - food


----------



## ChefJune

food -- chain..


----------



## Uncle Bob

No you did not!!

Food---drink


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chain....gang


----------



## pdswife

gang= inner city


----------



## ChefJune

inner city -- blues


----------



## redkitty

blues .... jazz


----------



## Uncle Bob

blues.........delta


----------



## ChefJune

delta -- Mississippi


----------



## middie

Mississippi... Mud Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mud Pie...........Chocolate


----------



## middie

Chocolate... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob

mmmmmmmm..............Pie


----------



## middie

Pie... whipped cream


----------



## welise86

whipped cream....ice cream sundae


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream sundae................Cherry


----------



## redkitty

cherry........PIE!


----------



## middie

Can we get off the pie already !  lol

Pie... plate


----------



## LadyCook61

plate...full


----------



## redkitty

full.........glass


----------



## LadyCook61

glass-shatter


----------



## ChefJune

shatter -- proof!


----------



## Uncle Bob

proof!~~~~~~~barrel


----------



## middie

Barrel... roll


----------



## ChefJune

roll -- butter


----------



## LadyCook61

butter--bread


----------



## pdswife

bread - French


----------



## redkitty

French ....... press


----------



## LadyCook61

press-burgers


----------



## redkitty

burgers........diner


----------



## LadyCook61

diner-greasy


----------



## ChefJune

greasy -- spoon


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> greasy -- spoon


spoon - uhlala


----------



## Uncle Bob

uhlala......pretty girl


----------



## redkitty

girl..........friday


----------



## Uncle Bob

friday.......night


----------



## redkitty

night..........time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time....supper


----------



## LadyCook61

supper-meal


----------



## Uncle Bob

meal........corn


----------



## LadyCook61

corn.... cob


----------



## Uncle Bob

cob...rough


----------



## LadyCook61

rough...sandpaper


----------



## ChefJune

sandpaper -- varnish


----------



## LPBeier

varnish - paint


----------



## redkitty

paint..........vinyl


----------



## LadyCook61

vinyl-chair


----------



## redkitty

chair...............captains


----------



## LadyCook61

captains-military


----------



## pdswife

Military - stripes


----------



## redkitty

stripes........zebra


----------



## LadyCook61

zebra-africa


----------



## LPBeier

Africa - elephants


----------



## LadyCook61

elephants...trunks


----------



## middie

Trunks... cedar


----------



## pdswife

cedar - chest


----------



## LadyCook61

chest...drawers


----------



## mbasiszta

chest - plinter


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> chest...drawers


drawers - cedar


----------



## babetoo

cedar grove

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Grove -- Street


----------



## LadyCook61

street---road


----------



## Katie H

road -  path


----------



## LPBeier

path - forest


----------



## Katie H

forest  -  serene


----------



## LadyCook61

serene-lake


----------



## LPBeier

Lake - cottage


----------



## ChefJune

cottage -- cheese


----------



## Loprraine

cheese = mouse


----------



## LadyCook61

cheese-Winconsin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winconsin  mouse~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rat


----------



## LadyCook61

Rat---rodent


----------



## LPBeier

rodent - scream.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

scream...............Yell


----------



## middie

Yell... loud


----------



## LadyCook61

loud-jet.........


----------



## middie

Jet... Engine


----------



## LadyCook61

Engine-power


----------



## middie

Power.. plant


----------



## LadyCook61

Plant-flowers


----------



## middie

Flowers... color


----------



## Uncle Bob

color........blind


----------



## LadyCook61

blind-bat..........


----------



## ChefJune

Bat -- wing


----------



## middie

Wing.. birds


----------



## LadyCook61

birds...feathers


----------



## LPBeier

feathers - boa


----------



## pdswife

boa - snake


----------



## LPBeier

snake - bite....


----------



## redkitty

bite........vampire


----------



## Uncle Bob

vampire..........teeth


----------



## ChefJune

teeth -- zipper


----------



## Uncle Bob

zipper...........button


----------



## pdswife

button = bows


----------



## LPBeier

Bows - presents......


----------



## josh_swinehart

Presents - Birthday


----------



## LPBeier

Birthday - party


----------



## Uncle Bob

party............pool


----------



## josh_swinehart

Pool - Ball


----------



## pdswife

Ball = Dance


----------



## ChefJune

Dance -- Prom


----------



## pdswife

Prom - dress


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Prom - dress


 

dress=disrobe

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

disrobe - discover


----------



## Uncle Bob

discover.........locate


----------



## LadyCook61

locate--find


----------



## middie

Find... lost


----------



## LadyCook61

Lost--woods


----------



## middie

Woods... trees


----------



## LadyCook61

trees-tall


----------



## ChefJune

Tall -- Story


----------



## LadyCook61

story--tales


----------



## Uncle Bob

tales===============fairy


----------



## LadyCook61

fairies-elves


----------



## pdswife

elves - shoes


----------



## ChefJune

shoes -- laces


----------



## Katie H

laces - corset


----------



## LadyCook61

corset-uncomfortable


----------



## middie

Uncomfortable... uniforms


----------



## pdswife

uniforms - nurse


----------



## middie

Nurse.... my mom


----------



## pdswife

my mom - Problem


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> my mom - Problem


 

problem=solution

babe


----------



## ChefJune

solution -- chemicals


----------



## pdswife

chemicals - smells


----------



## middie

smells... odors


----------



## redkitty

odors.........deodorant


----------



## Uncle Bob

deodorant......................secret


----------



## ChefJune

secret -- hiding


----------



## Uncle Bob

hiding-------------Places


----------



## LadyCook61

Places---Anywhere


----------



## pdswife

anywhere = over there


----------



## ChefJune

over there -- Bali H'ai


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bali H'ai......Charming


----------



## redkitty

charming.........prince


----------



## cara

prince - albert


----------



## redkitty

albert ............ fat!


----------



## ChefJune

Fat! -- lardo


----------



## Uncle Bob

lardo.........salami


----------



## redkitty

salami ........ salty


----------



## Uncle Bob

salty-------dog


----------



## redkitty

dog .......... fleas


----------



## middie

fleas... itch


----------



## LadyCook61

itch---poison ivy


----------



## Uncle Bob

itch-------------scratch


----------



## Uncle Bob

poison ivy----------vine


----------



## pdswife

scratch - bug bite


----------



## LadyCook61

bug  bite---nasty


----------



## pdswife

Nasty - rude


----------



## LadyCook61

rude--belch


----------



## josh_swinehart

Belch - Funny


----------



## LadyCook61

funny--laughter


----------



## josh_swinehart

Laugh - Lines


----------



## LadyCook61

Lines--Telephone


----------



## josh_swinehart

Telephone - Telegraph


----------



## ChefJune

telegraph -- pole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Telegraph-------------pole


----------



## Uncle Bob

pole-----vault


----------



## Katie H

pole - beans (Yummy!)


----------



## ChefJune

beans -- refried


----------



## Katie H

refried - Mexican cuisine


----------



## LPBeier

Mexican Cuisine - Guacamole


----------



## Katie H

guacamole  - avocado


----------



## middie

Avocado... Jkath


----------



## Uncle Bob

jkath......blonde


----------



## middie

blonde... bombshell


----------



## Uncle Bob

bombshell---------explosion


----------



## middie

Explosion... loud


----------



## josh_swinehart

loud - print


----------



## Uncle Bob

print.,.,.,.,,.,.write


----------



## pdswife

write - poetry


----------



## Uncle Bob

poetry.........rhyme


----------



## Beachcomber

rhyme............nursery


----------



## Garband

Nursery -> diapers


----------



## LadyCook61

diapers-stink


----------



## redkitty

stink..........skunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

skunk--------tracks


----------



## LadyCook61

tracks --- locomotive


----------



## Uncle Bob

locomotive.........engine


----------



## ChefJune

locomotive -- whistle


----------



## redkitty

whistle..........blower


----------



## pdswife

blower - snow


----------



## LadyCook61

snow----alps


----------



## ChefJune

Alps == yodelers


----------



## pdswife

Chamonix - beatiful


----------



## LadyCook61

what is beatiful? Did you mean beautiful ?


----------



## redkitty

Yes Lady, I'm sure she meant beautiful.

beautiful...........flowers


----------



## Uncle Bob

flowers...bouquet


----------



## ChefJune

bouquet -- aroma


----------



## LadyCook61

aroma---food


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> aroma---food


 
food=fun


babe


----------



## redkitty

fun..........vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

vacation... beaches


----------



## Uncle Bob

beaches.........house


----------



## ChefJune

house -- boat


----------



## LadyCook61

Boat--Titanic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Titanic......Sunk


----------



## LadyCook61

sunk---ocean


----------



## middie

Ocean... deep


----------



## LadyCook61

deep--thoughts


----------



## middie

Thoughts... memories


----------



## LadyCook61

memories.... brain


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> memories.... brain


 
brain = matter

babe
can u tell i watch a lot of crime shows? lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

Matter - reason


----------



## suziquzie

reason - meaning


----------



## Uncle Bob

reason................grounds


----------



## meshoo96

grounds....coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

Coffee...Arabica


----------



## meshoo96

arabica....beans


----------



## LadyCook61

beans---baked


----------



## pdswife

Baked - Alaska


----------



## meshoo96

alaska.....cold


----------



## LadyCook61

cold---snow


----------



## Uncle Bob

cold...................beer


----------



## ChefJune

beer --  pilsener


----------



## Uncle Bob

pilsener............pale


----------



## pdswife

pale - white


----------



## Uncle Bob

white.........sheets


----------



## suziquzie

sheets - soft


----------



## Uncle Bob

soft...................cotton


----------



## LadyCook61

Cotton---picking


----------



## ChefJune

picking -- guitar


----------



## LadyCook61

guitar---strings


----------



## ChefJune

strings -- shoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes..........boots


----------



## pdswife

boots - army


----------



## ChefJune

army -- navy


----------



## redkitty

navy...........ships


----------



## ChefJune

ships -- tankers


----------



## LadyCook61

tankers---Oil


----------



## ChefJune

Oil -- slick


----------



## LadyCook61

slick--ice


----------



## ChefJune

ice -- skating


----------



## pdswife

skating - rollerblades


----------



## LadyCook61

rollerblades--rink


----------



## pdswife

rink - stink


----------



## Uncle Bob

stink.............sour


----------



## pdswife

sour - milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

milk.......eggs


----------



## LadyCook61

eggs--hardboiled


----------



## Uncle Bob

hardboiled..............salad


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> hardboiled..............salad


 
salad=refreshment

babe


----------



## ChefJune

refreshment -- bar


----------



## LadyCook61

bar--alcohol


----------



## ChefJune

alcohol -- rubbing


----------



## LadyCook61

rubbing..massage


----------



## Uncle Bob

massage.......relax


----------



## LadyCook61

relax--soaking


----------



## Uncle Bob

soaking.........rain


----------



## LadyCook61

Rain---wet


----------



## ChefJune

rain -- umbrella


----------



## LadyCook61

umbrella--London


----------



## ChefJune

London -- Bridge


----------



## LadyCook61

Bridge---Brooklyn


----------



## redkitty

Brooklyn.........accent


----------



## LadyCook61

accent--individual


----------



## GotGarlic

individual - personal


----------



## LadyCook61

Personal--secrets


----------



## Uncle Bob

personal.....opinion


----------



## ChefJune

opinion -- poll


----------



## Uncle Bob

poll............survey


----------



## ChefJune

survey -- acres


----------



## pdswife

acres - farms


----------



## redkitty

farms........barn


----------



## Uncle Bob

farms..........wheat


----------



## Uncle Bob

wheat barn....Silo


----------



## LadyCook61

Silo---cylinder


----------



## pdswife

cylinder - tube


----------



## Uncle Bob

cylinder......rotate


----------



## Uncle Bob

tube rotate....tire


----------



## LadyCook61

tire---rubber


----------



## pdswife

Rubber - bouncy ball


----------



## LadyCook61

bouncy ball---ping pong


----------



## pdswife

Pin pong - China


----------



## LadyCook61

China---panda bears


----------



## ChefJune

Pandas -- bamboo


----------



## pdswife

bamboo - shoots


----------



## redkitty

shoots.........pistol


----------



## ChefJune

pistol -- whip


----------



## pdswife

whip - cream


----------



## LadyCook61

cream---pudding


----------



## miniman

pudding - chocolate


----------



## LadyCook61

chocolate---candy bar


----------



## miniman

candy bar - calories


----------



## pdswife

calories - fat


----------



## LadyCook61

fat----skinny


----------



## Uncle Bob

skinny.............bones


----------



## pdswife

bones - dig


----------



## LadyCook61

bones----skeleton


----------



## pdswife

Skeleton - very skinny


----------



## LadyCook61

very skinny---Twiggy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Twiggy...........thin


----------



## redkitty

thin............line


----------



## Uncle Bob

line..........dance


----------



## redkitty

dance..............tango


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tango....Ballroom


----------



## LadyCook61

ballroom--Fred Astaire


----------



## pdswife

Fred Astaire - singing in the rain


----------



## LadyCook61

singing in the rain---Gene Kelly


----------



## Uncle Bob

singing in the rain.............song


----------



## middie

Song... music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music..........theory


----------



## pdswife

theory - idea


----------



## Uncle Bob

idea................proposal


----------



## miniman

proposal - marriage


----------



## ChefJune

marriage -- commitment


----------



## redkitty

commitment ........... lifetime


----------



## ChefJune

lifetime -- partner


----------



## Uncle Bob

partner.................mate


----------



## suziquzie

mate - ship


----------



## middie

Ship... boat


----------



## LadyCook61

boat---fishing


----------



## ChefJune

fishing -- tackle


----------



## LadyCook61

tackle---lures


----------



## middie

Lure... bring closer


----------



## LPBeier

closer - look


----------



## LadyCook61

look----see


----------



## suziquzie

see - saw...................


----------



## pdswife

saw - chain


----------



## suziquzie

chain - bling


----------



## pdswife

bling - silver


----------



## suziquzie

silver - gold


----------



## pdswife

gold - ring


----------



## suziquzie

ring - wedding


----------



## ChefJune

wedding -- bouquet


----------



## middie

Bouquet... flowers


----------



## redkitty

flowers .......... field


----------



## LadyCook61

field---corn


----------



## redkitty

corn.......sweet


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> corn.......sweet


 
sweet=sour

babe


----------



## middie

Sour... lemons


----------



## ChefJune

lemons -- used cars!


----------



## Uncle Bob

used cars.....salesman


----------



## ChefJune

salesman -- death


----------



## middie

Death... sadness


----------



## Uncle Bob

sadness.............grief


----------



## middie

Grief... heartache


----------



## Uncle Bob

heartache.........love!

Lets get off the sad stuff Hahahaha!


----------



## ChefJune

love -- song


----------



## Uncle Bob

song.............romance


----------



## middie

Romance... mushy


----------



## ChefJune

mushy -- sentimental


----------



## Uncle Bob

sentimental...........journey


----------



## ChefJune

journey -- travel


----------



## miniman

travel - iron


----------



## LadyCook61

iron-geritol


----------



## Uncle Bob

geritol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,vitamin


----------



## LadyCook61

vitamin---minerals


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> vitamin---minerals


 

minerals=gold

babe


----------



## ChefJune

gold -- bullion


----------



## Uncle Bob

bullion.....bars


----------



## redkitty

bars............pub


----------



## LadyCook61

pub-----saloon


----------



## pdswife

saloon - cowboy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cowboy.............boots


----------



## LadyCook61

boots----snakeskin


----------



## pdswife

snakeskin - leather


----------



## LadyCook61

leather---jacket


----------



## Uncle Bob

jacket..........yellow


----------



## LPBeier

Yellow - mellow


----------



## Uncle Bob

mellow.........smooth


----------



## pdswife

smooth = even


----------



## redkitty

even..........revenge


----------



## ChefJune

revenge -- destructive


----------



## Uncle Bob

destructive,,,,,,,,,negative


----------



## suziquzie

negative - film


----------



## Uncle Bob

film.........movie


----------



## redkitty

movie...........popcorn


----------



## Loprraine

popcorn = ring


----------



## redkitty

ring..........engagement


----------



## ChefJune

engagement -- pansies


----------



## LadyCook61

pansies---pretty


----------



## mbasiszta

pretty - lady


----------



## LadyCook61

lady---female


----------



## ChefJune

female -- model


----------



## LadyCook61

model---airplanes


----------



## Barb L.

airplanes - fast


----------



## suziquzie

fast - camaro (1969 and red colored please!)


----------



## ChefJune

suziquzie said:


> fast - camaro (1969 and red colored please!)


 
Mine was '71 and Coppery Brown.... 

Camaro -- classy


----------



## LadyCook61

classy---Tiffanys


----------



## ChefJune

Tiffany's -- Breakfast!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Breakfast!-------------Brennan's


----------



## ChefJune

Brennan's -- Commander's Palace!


----------



## josh_swinehart

Commander's Palace - Google

Commander's Palace


----------



## ChefJune

Google -- information


----------



## LadyCook61

information---books


----------



## redkitty

books.........heavy


----------



## LadyCook61

heavy----barbells


----------



## Uncle Bob

Google........Engine


----------



## middie

Engine... Mustang 5.0


----------



## Loprraine

Mustang 5.0 = convertible


----------



## LadyCook61

convertible --- sofa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob said:


> Google........Engine


 
Was I late to the party are what???

Sofa....Bed


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Was I late to the party are what???
> 
> Sofa....Bed


Bed - mattress


----------



## Uncle Bob

mattress...........cover


----------



## LadyCook61

cover----sheets


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> cover----sheets


 

sheets=blankets

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

blankets----comforter


----------



## Uncle Bob

comforter...............shams


----------



## LadyCook61

shams---bedspring


----------



## Uncle Bob

bedspring...............coil


----------



## redkitty

coil.........snake


----------



## Uncle Bob

snake...........bite


----------



## Loprraine

bite - teeth


----------



## Uncle Bob

teeth............brush


----------



## suziquzie

brush - hair


----------



## mbasiszta

hair - thinning


----------



## ChefJune

Thinning -- shears


----------



## redkitty

shears...........steel


----------



## LadyCook61

steel---beams


----------



## ChefJune

beams -- smiles


----------



## redkitty

smiles........dentist!


----------



## ChefJune

dentist -- hygienist


----------



## Uncle Bob

hygienist...........Technician


----------



## LadyCook61

Technician----Medical


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Technician----Medical


 

treatment

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

treatment......plan


----------



## Katie H

plan - goal


----------



## middie

Goal... score


----------



## LadyCook61

score----hockey


----------



## meshoo96

hockey.....stanley cup


----------



## SixSix210

rock on LadyCook!

stanley Cup - Hurricanes


----------



## LadyCook61

Hurricanes---Furious


----------



## Uncle Bob

Furious.....Angry


----------



## middie

Angry... peeved


----------



## SixSix210

peeved - alive


----------



## LadyCook61

alive----living


----------



## SixSix210

living - martha


----------



## LadyCook61

martha----weird


----------



## middie

Weird... Looney


----------



## pdswife

looney - tunes


----------



## LadyCook61

Tunes------songs


----------



## middie

Songs... sing


----------



## pdswife

sing - song


----------



## LadyCook61

song......la la la la


----------



## middie

La la la la ... Deck The Halls


----------



## LadyCook61

deck the halls----Christmas


----------



## middie

Christmas... lights


----------



## LadyCook61

Lights------Colorful


----------



## ChefJune

colorful -- cheery


----------



## LadyCook61

Cheery-----Pleasant


----------



## ChefJune

Pleasant -- Dreams


----------



## pdswife

dreams = sleep!


----------



## meshoo96

sleep.......nightmares


----------



## Uncle Bob

nightmares.................scary


----------



## redkitty

scary..........Halloween


----------



## sattie

Halloween...........pumpkins


----------



## LadyCook61

pumpkins----pies


----------



## pdswife

pies-apples


----------



## LadyCook61

apples--------crunchy


----------



## middie

Crunchy... tacos


----------



## pdswife

tacos - salsa


----------



## ChefJune

salsa -- rhythmic


----------



## LadyCook61

rhythmic----heartbeat


----------



## Uncle Bob

heartbeat..........flutter


----------



## LadyCook61

flutter.........butterflies


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> flutter.........butterflies


 

butterflies=free

babe


----------



## pdswife

Free - Usa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Usa.........Gold


----------



## LadyCook61

USA-----America


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gold America............Eagle


----------



## LadyCook61

Eagle-----beautiful


----------



## pdswife

beautiful = flowers


----------



## LadyCook61

flowers------allergies


----------



## Uncle Bob

allergies..........sneeze


----------



## LadyCook61

sneeze-----tissues


----------



## middie

Tissues... tears


----------



## LadyCook61

tears----eyes


----------



## middie

Eyes... wink


----------



## Uncle Bob

wink...........flirt


----------



## middie

Flirt... giggle


----------



## LadyCook61

giggle------laugh


----------



## Uncle Bob

laugh.......loud


----------



## LadyCook61

loud---------rock concert


----------



## ChefJune

rock concert -- Springsteen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Springsteen...........Boss


----------



## LadyCook61

Boss.............Head Honcho


----------



## meshoo96

head honcho......lazy S.O.B


----------



## middie

Lazy S.O.B.'s... managers


----------



## mbasiszta

managers - pundits


----------



## ChefJune

pundits -- politicos


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> pundits -- politicos


politicos - gringos


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> politicos - gringos


 
texas

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Texas -- Longhorns


----------



## LadyCook61

Longhorns------Steer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Beef


----------



## LadyCook61

Beef-------Filet Mignon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Filet Mignon...........expensive


----------



## LadyCook61

expensive-----french perfume


----------



## suziquzie

french perfume - snooty


----------



## mbasiszta

snooty - haughty


----------



## pdswife

Haughty - ego


----------



## redkitty

ego...........alter


----------



## ChefJune

alter -- adjust


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> alter -- adjust


adjust - insurance


----------



## Uncle Bob

insurance........fraud


----------



## redkitty

fraud...........scandalous


----------



## ChefJune

scandalous -- Watergate


----------



## LadyCook61

Watergate----politics


----------



## redkitty

politics............religion


----------



## Uncle Bob

religion-election~~~~~~~~~~Pope


----------



## mbasiszta

pope - faith


----------



## ChefJune

faith -- hope.....


----------



## miniman

hope - charity


----------



## LadyCook61

charity-----love


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> charity-----love


love - family


----------



## LadyCook61

family-----close


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> family-----close


 

close=together

babe


----------



## middie

Together... apart


----------



## LadyCook61

apart-----broken


----------



## ChefJune

broken -- arrow


----------



## Loprraine

arrow = bow


----------



## LadyCook61

bow----tie


----------



## redkitty

tie.........knot


----------



## ChefJune

knot -- rope


----------



## LadyCook61

rope----tight


----------



## redkitty

tight.......jeans


----------



## LadyCook61

jeans----dungarees


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> jeans----dungarees


 

dungarees=sailer

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

sailor-----navy


----------



## ChefJune

navy -- blue


----------



## LadyCook61

Blue-----sky


----------



## ChefJune

sky -- lab


----------



## redkitty

lab.........breed


----------



## Loprraine

breed = pure


----------



## mbasiszta

pure - olive oil


----------



## suziquzie

olive oil - popeye


----------



## LadyCook61

popeye----bluto


----------



## ChefJune

Bluto -- Belushi


----------



## pdswife

Belushi - laugh


----------



## ChefJune

laugh -- hearty


----------



## LadyCook61

hearty-----stew


----------



## ChefJune

stew -- fret


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> stew -- fret


fret - worry


----------



## middie

Worry... my aunt


----------



## LadyCook61

my aunt----sweet


----------



## middie

Sweet... sugar


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Sweet... sugar


sugar - brown


----------



## LadyCook61

brown----leather


----------



## middie

Leather... rock star


----------



## LadyCook61

rock star----fake


----------



## ChefJune

fake -- eyelashes


----------



## LadyCook61

eyelashes---- long


----------



## ChefJune

long -- time


----------



## LadyCook61

Time-----clock


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Time-----clock


 
clock=timing

babe


----------



## ChefJune

timing -- relationships


----------



## LadyCook61

relationships...... work


----------



## middie

Work... bad 4 letter words beginning with a W


----------



## mudbug

bad 4-letter words beginning with a W - wonk (too many of those around here)


----------



## mbasiszta

work - wink


----------



## middie

Wink... eye


----------



## ChefJune

eye -- glasses


----------



## middie

glasses... scratches


----------



## suziquzie

scratches - kids


----------



## pot clanger

.....apple pie and Chevrolet!


----------



## ChefJune

pot clanger said:


> .....apple pie and Chevrolet!



Welcome to DC, pot clanger.  

Before you play, it's a good idea to read the guidelines in post #1.

Scratches -- Bandaids!


----------



## middie

Bandaids... stuck


----------



## Loprraine

stuck = glue


----------



## middie

Glue... construction paper


----------



## LadyCook61

construction paper..........colorful


----------



## middie

Colorful... crayons


----------



## LadyCook61

crayons....................melt


----------



## middie

melt... cheese


----------



## ChefJune

cheese -- mouse


----------



## LadyCook61

mouse-----------rodent


----------



## ChefJune

rodent -- hamster


----------



## suziquzie

hamster - wheel


----------



## LadyCook61

hamster--------------------gerbil


----------



## ChefJune

wheel -- spoke


----------



## LadyCook61

spoke---------talk


----------



## pdswife

Talk  - shut up


----------



## LadyCook61

shut up----Be quiet


----------



## ChefJune

be quiet -- admonishment


----------



## miniman

admonishment - telling off


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> admonishment - telling off


 

telling off=angry

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Angry-----Ticked off


----------



## pot clanger

ticked off - pressure cooker


----------



## Uncle Bob

pressure cooker...........pot


----------



## meshoo96

pot ..... illegal


----------



## mbasiszta

illegal - Mexican jumping beans


----------



## Uncle Bob

veggies ...........fruit


----------



## middie

fruit.... salad


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> fruit.... salad


 

salad=days

babe


----------



## ChefJune

days -- Doris and Dennis!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Doris and Dennis!...........pair


----------



## Loprraine

pair = socks


----------



## Uncle Bob

socks..............dress


----------



## suziquzie

dress - wedding


----------



## Loprraine

Wedding = July


----------



## Uncle Bob

July.............Hot


----------



## suziquzie

hot - fire


----------



## ChefJune

fire -- water


----------



## Uncle Bob

(fire water He heeeeeee)

water........soda


----------



## LadyCook61

soda----carbonated


----------



## Uncle Bob

carbonated.,.,.,.,..,water


----------



## LadyCook61

water--------wet


----------



## LadyCook61

bar------highball


----------



## Uncle Bob

wet.........bar


----------



## josh_swinehart

bar - set 

-Josh


----------



## ChefJune

set -- match


----------



## pot clanger

match - ignite  (or socks!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

flame.....fire


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> match - ignite (or socks!)


 
ignite=flame

babe


----------



## ChefJune

ignite -- explode


----------



## Uncle Bob

flame/explode...........bomb


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> bomb - fail
> 
> -Josh


 

fail=safe

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

bomb - fail

-Josh


----------



## ChefJune

fail -- collapse


----------



## LadyCook61

collapse----souffle


----------



## ChefJune

souffle -- fluffy


----------



## redkitty

fluffy...........bunnies


----------



## josh_swinehart

Bunnies -- slippers


----------



## LadyCook61

slippers-----shoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes.........horse


----------



## ChefJune

horse -- buggy


----------



## Uncle Bob

buggy......whip


----------



## Barb L.

Whip ........ Stir


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stir..............fry


----------



## redkitty

fry............chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

chicken.............soup


----------



## ChefJune

soup -- tureen


----------



## LadyCook61

tureen-----bowl


----------



## redkitty

bowl...........chips


----------



## Uncle Bob

chips.................wood


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> chips.................wood


 

wood = floor

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

floor.,.,.,.,top


----------



## redkitty

top............convertible


----------



## Uncle Bob

convertible.,.,...,,corvette


----------



## ChefJune

Corvette -- Sting Ray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sting Ray .................ocean


----------



## redkitty

ocean.........liner


----------



## LadyCook61

liner--------pool


----------



## Uncle Bob

liner............hit


----------



## LadyCook61

hit--------baseball


----------



## Uncle Bob

baseball..........bat


----------



## middie

Bat... night


----------



## Uncle Bob

night.......sounds


----------



## middie

Sounds... noises


----------



## redkitty

noises.........strange


----------



## middie

Strange... weird


----------



## Uncle Bob

weird.........spooky


----------



## middie

Spooky...... haunted


----------



## Uncle Bob

haunted..............house                Surprise Surprise!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## redkitty

house..........comfort


----------



## Thyme2Cook

comfort...pillow


----------



## babetoo

Thyme2Cook said:


> comfort...pillow


 


pillow=talk

babe


----------



## Thyme2Cook

babetoo said:


> pillow=talk
> 
> babe



  talk...show


----------



## Uncle Bob

show=== business


----------



## LadyCook61

business------monkey


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> business------monkey


 


monkey = tails

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

tails.....pig


----------



## Katie H

pig - barbecue


----------



## LadyCook61

barbeque.........summer


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer........vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

vacation--------Hawaii


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hawaii..............blue


----------



## ChefJune

blue -- moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

moon...............full


----------



## ChefJune

full -- stomach


----------



## redkitty

stomach...........flat


----------



## Uncle Bob

flat............tire


----------



## Thyme2Cook

tire...automobile


----------



## redkitty

automobile..............classic


----------



## Thyme2Cook

classic...movies


----------



## Uncle Bob

movies.....popcorn


----------



## Thyme2Cook

popcorn...butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter....dish


----------



## Thyme2Cook

dish...satellite


----------



## Uncle Bob

satellite.............orbit


----------



## Thyme2Cook

orbit...gum


----------



## Uncle Bob

gum..........bubble


----------



## LadyCook61

bubble---champagne


----------



## ChefJune

Champagne -- flute


----------



## Thyme2Cook

flute...music


----------



## LadyCook61

flute-- musical-instrument


----------



## ChefJune

musical instrument -- French horn


----------



## LadyCook61

French Horn---Brass


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brass....ensemble


----------



## Thyme2Cook

ensemble...group


----------



## LadyCook61

group------crowd


----------



## middie

Crowd... people


----------



## LadyCook61

people-----humans


----------



## middie

Humans... smart (in some cases really dumb)


----------



## LadyCook61

smart-----genius


----------



## redkitty

genius............engineer


----------



## Uncle Bob

engineer...........train


----------



## middie

Train... choo choo


----------



## LadyCook61

choo choo... toy


----------



## Uncle Bob

toy......gun


----------



## LadyCook61

gun---bad............


----------



## redkitty

bad............kitty!


----------



## LadyCook61

kitty----good !!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

good..........eats


----------



## redkitty

eats..........everyone


----------



## pdswife

everyone - human


----------



## Uncle Bob

human..........nature


----------



## pdswife

nature - trees


----------



## LadyCook61

trees----autumn


----------



## josh_swinehart

Autumn - Leaves


----------



## LadyCook61

leaves----maple


----------



## josh_swinehart

maple - syrup


----------



## LadyCook61

syrup------pancakes


----------



## redkitty

pancakes........blueberry (yummy!)


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> pancakes........blueberry (yummy!)


 


blueberry=pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie............pot


----------



## pot clanger

pot- belly


----------



## Uncle Bob

belly.........pork


----------



## LadyCook61

pork----ham


----------



## josh_swinehart

ham - hocks


----------



## middie

Hocks... legs


----------



## Uncle Bob

legs.............stockings


----------



## redkitty

stockings..........uncomfortable


----------



## josh_swinehart

uncomfortable -- situations


----------



## Uncle Bob

situations...............serious


----------



## pdswife

serious - heart pains


----------



## Uncle Bob

heart pains............broken


----------



## pdswife

broken = glass


----------



## LadyCook61

broken----truck


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass/truck......windshield


----------



## josh_swinehart

windshield -- wiper


----------



## pdswife

windshield = crack


----------



## ChefJune

wiper -- viper....


----------



## pdswife

viper - snake


----------



## LadyCook61

viper-----snake


----------



## pdswife

lol.. we are sure stepping on each others toes!!!

Snake - boa


----------



## Uncle Bob

viper........pit


----------



## LadyCook61

pit----------peach


----------



## josh_swinehart

peach -- cobbler


----------



## LadyCook61

cobbler-----apple


----------



## Thyme2Cook

apple...teacher


----------



## pdswife

teacher - desk


----------



## Thyme2Cook

desk...office


----------



## LadyCook61

desk--------messy


----------



## Thyme2Cook

messy...child


----------



## LadyCook61

child----noisy


----------



## middie

Noisy... concerts


----------



## Uncle Bob

concerts............loud


----------



## redkitty

loud..........drums


----------



## Uncle Bob

drums,,,,,,,,,,,,,sticks


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> drums,,,,,,,,,,,,,sticks


 

sticks=gum

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

gum -- tree

-Josh


----------



## Uncle Bob

tree........shade


----------



## LadyCook61

shade----cooler


----------



## josh_swinehart

Cooler -- Vegas


----------



## LadyCook61

Vegas---gambling


----------



## josh_swinehart

gambling - problem


----------



## babetoo

problem = math


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

math----algebra


----------



## Uncle Bob

algebra........equations


----------



## middie

Equations... confusing


----------



## Uncle Bob

confusing...........puzzling


----------



## LadyCook61

puzzling......weather


----------



## Uncle Bob

weather.,.,.,.,.,.,..,warning


----------



## meshoo96

warning...tornado


----------



## ChefJune

tornado -- funnel


----------



## pdswife

funnel - oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil.............change


----------



## LadyCook61

change----hot flash


----------



## ChefJune

hot flash -- moody


----------



## pdswife

moody = sad


----------



## ChefJune

sad -- melancholy


----------



## Uncle Bob

melancholy.,.,.,depressed


----------



## ChefJune

depressed -- dented


----------



## LadyCook61

dented---hubby


----------



## LPBeier

hubby - friend


----------



## ChefJune

friend -- neighbor


----------



## josh_swinehart

neighbor -- hood


----------



## redkitty

hood...........sweatshirt


----------



## ChefJune

sweatshirt -- workout


----------



## Uncle Bob

workout...........sweat


----------



## miniman

sweat - pants


----------



## redkitty

pants............cords


----------



## Uncle Bob

cords..............electric


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> cords..............electric


 

electric=chair

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

chair---Windsor


----------



## pdswife

Windsor = castle


----------



## LadyCook61

castle-monarchy.....


----------



## pdswife

Monarchy - Prince


----------



## Uncle Bob

Prince......Charming


----------



## pdswife

charming - Uncle Bob


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob -- Mississippi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mississippi..........Home


{{{{ Miss Trish}}}}


----------



## middie

Home... Cleveland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cleveland............Indians


----------



## ChefJune

Indians -- Sioux


----------



## suziquzie

Sioux - Falls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Falls.......water


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Falls.......water


 

water=torture

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

torture.........suffering


----------



## ChefJune

suffering -- poverty


----------



## Uncle Bob

poverty~~~~~~~~~shortage


----------



## LadyCook61

shortage---food


----------



## josh_swinehart

food -- fight


----------



## Uncle Bob

fight........fire


----------



## josh_swinehart

fire -- retardant


----------



## Uncle Bob

retardant.................foam


----------



## ChefJune

foam -- shaving cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

shaving cream...........razor


----------



## redkitty

razor.........thin


----------



## Uncle Bob

thin.......mints


----------



## LadyCook61

mints----cookies


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> mints----cookies


 
cookies=milk

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

milk~~~~cow


----------



## LadyCook61

cow----beef


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> cow----beef


beef - fly


----------



## middie

Fly...shoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoo.....pie


----------



## middie

Pie... cherry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cherry.......Pit


----------



## middie

Pit... hole


----------



## Uncle Bob

hole..........doughnut


----------



## middie

Donut... oh no !!!!  ( I work in a bakery mind you )


----------



## Uncle Bob

I know....

Dozen


----------



## middie

Dozen... eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs.............goose


----------



## middie

Goose... mean birds


----------



## ChefJune

mean birds -- buzzards


----------



## Uncle Bob

buzzards...............Scavenger


----------



## Barb L.

Scavenger  -  Hunt


----------



## ChefJune

Hunt -- canned tomatoes


----------



## SimpleCook

canned tomatoes.............basil


----------



## Loprraine

basil = summer


----------



## LadyCook61

summer------beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

beach............volleyball


----------



## pdswife

volleyball - net


----------



## Uncle Bob

net..............fishing


----------



## pdswife

fishing - trout


----------



## mbasiszta

trout - bass


----------



## Uncle Bob

bass..........bream


----------



## ChefJune

bream -- sea urchin


----------



## Uncle Bob

sea urchin........................delicacy


----------



## LadyCook61

delicacy----frogs legs


----------



## ChefJune

frogs legs -- gribbit!


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> frogs legs -- gribbit!


 


gribbit=croak

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

gribbit!.................croak


----------



## mbasiszta

croak - die


----------



## LadyCook61

die-----funeral


----------



## ChefJune

funeral -- flowers


----------



## LadyCook61

flowers------bouquet


----------



## redkitty

bouquet............wedding


----------



## Uncle Bob

wedding..........bells


----------



## ChefJune

bells -- buzzers


----------



## LadyCook61

buzzers-------annoying


----------



## redkitty

annoying.........flies


----------



## Uncle Bob

flies.............."skeeters"


----------



## LadyCook61

skeeters---gnats


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> skeeters---gnats


gnats - sand flies


----------



## redkitty

flies.............wings


----------



## Uncle Bob

wings.......airplane


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> wings.......airplane


 airplane - engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

engine.............Gas


----------



## LadyCook61

Gas-------inflation


----------



## Uncle Bob

inflation............prices


----------



## Mama

prices - high


----------



## redkitty

high...........drugs


----------



## Loprraine

drugs = needle


----------



## Uncle Bob

needle.............thread


----------



## Loprraine

thread = forum


----------



## Uncle Bob

forum............platform


----------



## redkitty

platform.........shoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes........comfortable


----------



## Barb L.

comfortable   -  home


----------



## LadyCook61

home--------country


----------



## middie

Country... music


----------



## pdswife

music - piano


----------



## middie

Piano... Elton John


----------



## Uncle Bob

Elton John............man


----------



## ChefJune

man -- woman


----------



## LadyCook61

woman----emotional


----------



## Uncle Bob

emotional........ties


----------



## LadyCook61

ties---bow


----------



## Uncle Bob

bow............arrow


----------



## josh_swinehart

arrow -- root


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> arrow -- root


 


root=cause

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

cause -- effect


----------



## LadyCook61

effect-----sound


----------



## josh_swinehart

sound -- reasoning


----------



## Uncle Bob

reasoning..........................interpretation


----------



## mbasiszta

interpretation - opinions


----------



## pdswife

opinions - feelings


----------



## LadyCook61

feelings----emotions


----------



## Uncle Bob

emotions...............love


----------



## ChefJune

Love -- Light


----------



## LadyCook61

Light---Airy


----------



## ChefJune

airy -- breezy


----------



## LadyCook61

breezy---valley


----------



## redkitty

valley...........girl


----------



## LadyCook61

girl----teen


----------



## josh_swinehart

teen -- angst


----------



## Uncle Bob

angst............trouble


----------



## ChefJune

trouble -- River City....


----------



## Uncle Bob

River City............Natchez


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> River City............Natchez


 
mobile

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

mobile---cell phone


----------



## Uncle Bob

cell phone............charge


----------



## LadyCook61

charge-----battery


----------



## middie

Battery.... Energizer


----------



## LadyCook61

Energizer----bunny


----------



## middie

Bunny... Easter


----------



## LadyCook61

Easter----Spring


----------



## middie

Spring... fresh


----------



## LadyCook61

fresh---season


----------



## middie

Season... cooking


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer....................vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

cooking----classes


----------



## mbasiszta

classes - recesses


----------



## middie

Recess... breaktime


----------



## pdswife

breaktime - lemon tea


----------



## mudbug

lemon tea - kimonos


----------



## mbasiszta

mudbug said:


> lemon tea - kimonos


 Kimonos - geishas

Marty (still scratching my head about how we got from lemon tea to kimonos.)


----------



## mudbug

Hey, Marty - 
dunno.  seemed right to me.  

geishas - Kyoto


----------



## babetoo

mudbug said:


> Hey, Marty -
> dunno. seemed right to me.
> 
> geishas - Kyoto


 
kyoto=kimono


babe


----------



## mbasiszta

mudbug said:


> Hey, Marty -
> dunno. seemed right to me.
> 
> geishas - Kyoto


Kyoto - Osaka

I love mudbugs, but the edible kind


----------



## ChefJune

Osaka -- Fukuoka


----------



## babetoo

what?

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> what?
> 
> babe


 Say "what"?


----------



## ChefJune

...yet another city in Japan.......


----------



## mbasiszta

ChefJune said:


> ...yet another city in Japan.......


yet another city in Japan - Sasebo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sasebo................Southern


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Sasebo................Southern


 
southern=fried

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

fried-----------catfish


----------



## josh_swinehart

catfish -- dirt

I had a bad experience.


----------



## LadyCook61

dirt----soil


----------



## josh_swinehart

soil -- sample


----------



## LadyCook61

sample-----free


----------



## Uncle Bob

free........expensive


----------



## LadyCook61

expensive-----Lamborgini


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lamborghini -- Speeding Ticket


----------



## pdswife

speeding ticket - opps!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

opps!!!...........fine


----------



## pdswife

Fine - better


----------



## Uncle Bob

better.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.best


----------



## pdswife

best - vanilla ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

pdswife said:


> best - vanilla ice cream


 
No it's not....Chocolate is


homemade......


----------



## pdswife

naw...vanilla with real vanilla beans!!

Homeade - fresh


----------



## Uncle Bob

pdswife said:


> naw...vanilla with real vanilla beans!!
> 
> Homeade - fresh


 
Ooooo That is good!!

Fresh.......Fruit


----------



## pdswife

fruit -  peach


----------



## Uncle Bob

peach........cobbler


----------



## LadyCook61

cobbler----apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple......cider


----------



## LadyCook61

cider-----tart


----------



## mbasiszta

tart - dessert


----------



## LadyCook61

dessert-----tiramisu


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> dessert-----tiramisu


 
tiramisu=favorite

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Favorite -- Pampered


----------



## ChefJune

pampered -- poodle


----------



## LadyCook61

poodle----cute


----------



## middie

Cute... me !!!


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Cute... me !!!


 Yes you are, darlin'!


----------



## redkitty

Me........unique


----------



## middie

Unique... one of a kind


----------



## Uncle Bob

one of a kind.........rare


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> one of a kind.........rare


 rare - steak


----------



## redkitty

steak............lean


----------



## Uncle Bob

lean,,,,,,,,,,,,,rest


----------



## mbasiszta

rest - sleep


----------



## middie

Sleep... dream


----------



## Loprraine

dream = nightmare


----------



## middie

Nightmare... scary


----------



## LadyCook61

scary----poisonous snakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

poisonous snakes............pits


----------



## LadyCook61

pits-----peach


----------



## Uncle Bob

peach.......icecream


----------



## LadyCook61

icecream-----pistachio


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> icecream-----pistachio


 pistachio - delicious


----------



## LadyCook61

delicious----delightful


----------



## ChefJune

delightful -- gracious


----------



## Uncle Bob

gracious.........kind


----------



## Loprraine

kind = heart


----------



## LadyCook61

heart----valentine


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> heart----valentine


 valentine - February 14


----------



## LadyCook61

Feb 14---holiday


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Feb 14---holiday


 
holiday=christmas


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Christmas---Snow


----------



## josh_swinehart

Snow -- Globe

-Josh


----------



## LadyCook61

Globe----Earth


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Globe----Earth


 
earth=sea

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

sea-----salty


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> sea-----salty


 salty - shanty


----------



## josh_swinehart

Shanty -- Town


----------



## middie

Town... city


----------



## LadyCook61

city----------Manhattan


----------



## mbasiszta

Manhattan - madness


----------



## pdswife

madness- panic


----------



## Uncle Bob

panic..............attack


----------



## pdswife

attack = shark


----------



## Uncle Bob

shark............grilled


----------



## pdswife

grilled - ribs


----------



## Uncle Bob

ribs.............pork


----------



## pot clanger

pork..............beans


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> pork..............beans


 

beans=hot dogs

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

hot dogs - franks


----------



## pdswife

Franks = charlies


----------



## Uncle Bob

charlies.............Tuna


----------



## LadyCook61

Tuna--------salad


----------



## josh_swinehart

salad -- shooter

-Josh


----------



## babetoo

gun man!

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

gun man!.........Matt Dillion


----------



## LadyCook61

matt dillon---cowboy


----------



## josh_swinehart

cowboy -- Bebop


----------



## pot clanger

BeBop..........scat


----------



## mbasiszta

scat - shoo


----------



## josh_swinehart

shoo -- fly

-Josh


----------



## LadyCook61

fly----fishing


----------



## josh_swinehart

Fishing -- Tackle


----------



## mbasiszta

josh_swinehart said:


> shoo -- fly
> 
> -Josh


fly - fishing


----------



## josh_swinehart

Fishing -- Tackle


----------



## LadyCook61

tackle----football


----------



## Uncle Bob

football.......field


----------



## pot clanger

football............tailgate


----------



## josh_swinehart

tailgate -- party


----------



## pot clanger

Ok Uncle Bob - you win!

field....................crop


----------



## pot clanger

I'm.
Too.
Slow.
Today.


----------



## josh_swinehart

crop -- circles


----------



## LadyCook61

circles----drawings


----------



## Uncle Bob

drawings..........pencil


----------



## Uncle Bob

drawings.....pencil


----------



## LadyCook61

pencil----sketch


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> pencil----sketch


 

sketch=painting

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

painting - Rembrandt


----------



## middie

Rembrandt... toothpaste


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Rembrandt... toothpaste


 toothpaste - chapel


----------



## LadyCook61

chapel----Sistine


----------



## Loprraine

Sistine = ceiling


----------



## mbasiszta

Sistine - Pizza


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pizza Ceiling........Toppings


----------



## mbasiszta

toppings - leaning tower


----------



## pdswife

leaning tower = Italy


----------



## LadyCook61

Italy----Rome


----------



## suziquzie

Rome - Ceasar


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> Rome - Ceasar


Caesar - rubicon transit


----------



## Uncle Bob

rubicon transit............crossing


----------



## LadyCook61

crossing---delaware river


----------



## middie

crossing... streets


----------



## cara

streets - cars


----------



## LadyCook61

cars---------wrecks


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> cars---------wrecks


 
wrecks=accident

babe


----------



## cara

accident - ambulance


----------



## Uncle Bob

ambulance.......chaser


----------



## LadyCook61

chaser----lawyers


----------



## Uncle Bob

lawyers.........court


----------



## middie

Court... Judge


----------



## LadyCook61

Judge---Jury


----------



## middie

jury... duty


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> jury... duty


 

roster

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

roster - rooster


----------



## cara

rooster - early morning


----------



## LadyCook61

early morning---dawn


----------



## miniman

dawn - chorus


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> dawn - chorus


 chorus - choir boys


----------



## Uncle Bob

boys.............men


----------



## ChefJune

men -- toys


----------



## Uncle Bob

toys......games


----------



## josh_swinehart

games -- fun

-Josh


----------



## Uncle Bob

fun........Checkers


----------



## middie

Checkers... King


----------



## luvs

baseball> team


----------



## Uncle Bob

King..........Knight


----------



## middie

Knight... Armor


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Knight... Armor


 
armor=all

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

All.......Soap


----------



## josh_swinehart

Soap  --  Dish

-Josh


----------



## ChefJune

Dish -- Gossip


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gossip........Hound


----------



## LadyCook61

Hound---dog


----------



## cara

dog - bark


----------



## josh_swinehart

bark -- bite


----------



## Uncle Bob

bite....................chew


----------



## LadyCook61

chew----noisy


----------



## josh_swinehart

noisy -- Mall


----------



## LadyCook61

Mall---expensive


----------



## josh_swinehart

Expensive -- Clothes


----------



## middie

Clothes... t-shirts


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Expensive -- Clothes


 

clothes=horse

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

horse----racing


----------



## middie

Racing... drag strip


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Racing... drag strip


 
drag strip=insanebabe


----------



## middie

insane... crazy


----------



## mbasiszta

crazy - looney tunes


----------



## LadyCook61

looney tunes---bugs bunny


----------



## mbasiszta

bugs bunny - sylvester


----------



## LadyCook61

sylvester--Tweety Bird


----------



## middie

tweety... yellow


----------



## LadyCook61

Yellow---submarine


----------



## middie

Submarine... military


----------



## Uncle Bob

military......band


----------



## mudbug

band - pranksters


----------



## josh_swinehart

Pranksters -- Merry

-Josh


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Pranksters -- Merry
> 
> -Josh


 

merry=christmas

babe


----------



## mudbug

Christmas - Mass


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mass.......Confusion


----------



## josh_swinehart

Confusion -- Panic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Panic ...Attack


----------



## mudbug

attack - deploy


----------



## Uncle Bob

deploy............troops


----------



## josh_swinehart

Troops -- Chess


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chess....board


----------



## Loprraine

board = spring


----------



## josh_swinehart

Spring -- Awakening


----------



## babetoo

stiff=dead

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

dead - resurrection


----------



## mbasiszta

normal - say what? is normal


----------



## pdswife

normal - same


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> normal - same


 
same=identical      babe


----------



## pdswife

Identical = twins


----------



## middie

twins... my cousins


----------



## mrochester95

cousins... kissing!


----------



## middie

kissing... soft lips


----------



## cara

soft lips - baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby...............blanket


----------



## LadyCook61

blanket---warm


----------



## cara

warm -summer


----------



## josh_swinehart

baseball -- hot dog


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot dog...........bun


----------



## LadyCook61

bun---bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread.......pudding


----------



## mudbug

pudding - proof


----------



## mbasiszta

proof - jim beam


----------



## mudbug

beam - balance


----------



## Uncle Bob

balance...............scales


----------



## middie

Scales... weight 

(they lie I swear !)


----------



## cara

weight - food


----------



## LadyCook61

food---greasy


----------



## middie

greasy... fries


----------



## babetoo

fries=crispy

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

crispy......cream


----------



## cara

cream - pasta


----------



## LadyCook61

Pasta----Lasagna


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lasagna........cheese


----------



## LadyCook61

cheese----Mozzarella


----------



## cara

mozzarella - tomato


----------



## LadyCook61

Tomato----sauce


----------



## pot clanger

tomato..... basil  (said with Brittish accent;  toe-maaah-toe, baa-sil)


----------



## cara

basil - pesto


----------



## LadyCook61

basil---herb


----------



## pdswife

herb - garden


----------



## LadyCook61

garden----beetles


----------



## cara

beetles - cars


----------



## pot clanger

cars..........Candy-O!

..... or Ric Ocasek


----------



## Uncle Bob

Candy-O!................Snickers


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> Candy-O!................Snickers


 Snickers - Nickers

(O Henry, too but my Aussie in me made me do it.)


----------



## ChefJune

I have NO idea what "Nickers" are, so can't possible relate it to something else.

somebody from Australia will have to follow her.


----------



## appletart

Nickers - aren't they some kind of clothing relating to pants?


----------



## appletart

Nickers - Necco wafers


----------



## cara

Necco wafers - sweets


----------



## mbasiszta

appletart said:


> Nickers - aren't they some kind of clothing relating to pants?


nickers - slang for undershorts/panties


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweets..........pastry


----------



## LadyCook61

pastry---eclair


----------



## middie

eclair... custard


----------



## cara

custard - ice cream


----------



## pdswife

ice cream - fruit cobbler


----------



## appletart

mbasiszta said:


> nickers - slang for undershorts/panties



Thnx!

fruit cobbler - shoes


----------



## pot clanger

shoes......."Kelly"

 -from a video on YouTube


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelly.........girl


----------



## cara

girl - boy


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> girl - boy


 
boy=man                                                            babe


----------



## LadyCook61

man----Adam


----------



## SixSix210

Adam.....Sandler


----------



## appletart

Sandler - sandies


----------



## Uncle Bob

sandies.................cookies


----------



## LadyCook61

cookies---- homemade


----------



## josh_swinehart

homemade -- jam


----------



## pot clanger

homemade..........pie


----------



## cara

pie - apple


----------



## LadyCook61

apple----tart


----------



## pot clanger

tart.....piquant


----------



## Uncle Bob

piquant.......sauce


----------



## babetoo

whiskey

babe


----------



## herbgrower

whiskey - river ( ok its a song by willie nelson  but it is the 1st thing that popped into my head)


----------



## mbasiszta

river - mudbugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

mudbugs.........stew


----------



## LadyCook61

Stew---Irish


----------



## JillyBean

Irish -- Coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

Coffee---addiction


----------



## appletart

addiction - obsession


----------



## Uncle Bob

obsession.....................passion


----------



## ChefJune

passion -- flower


----------



## Loprraine

flower = wedding


----------



## pdswife

Wedding - June


----------



## Uncle Bob

June........ChefJune


----------



## ChefJune

ChefJune -- Feastivals.com !


----------



## cara

Feastivals.com - homepage


----------



## Uncle Bob

homepage......Cookbook!


----------



## herbgrower

cookbook - recipes


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> cookbook - recipes


 
recipes=food

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

food---hungry


----------



## cara

hungry - lunch break


----------



## mbasiszta

lunch break - key lime pie


----------



## ChefJune

key lime pie -- Joe's Stone Crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crab............blue


----------



## mbasiszta

blue - blue moon


----------



## pot clanger

Blue moon........ballad (a dreamy ballad, at that!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

ballad .....................song


----------



## pot clanger

song.....dance!


----------



## pdswife

dance - hula


----------



## mbasiszta

hula - Hawaii


----------



## middie

Hawaii... warm


----------



## babetoo

warm = toast                                          babe


----------



## middie

toast... butter


----------



## meshoo96

butter ..... cup


----------



## cara

cup - coffee


----------



## pdswife

coffee - almost done


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> coffee - almost done


 almost done - vegemite toast


----------



## pdswife

vegemite toast


Jelly


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> vegemite toast
> 
> 
> Jelly


 
Jelly - Belly


----------



## Barb L.

Belly - Button


----------



## mbasiszta

Barb L. said:


> Belly - Button


 Button - Doll


----------



## LadyCook61

Doll---Porcelain


----------



## middie

Porcelain... fragile


----------



## Uncle Bob

fragile..........bubble


----------



## middie

Bubble... gum


----------



## LadyCook61

gum---whale blubber


----------



## pot clanger

whale blubber......sticky


----------



## middie

sticky... tape


----------



## cara

tape - music


----------



## pot clanger

HA!  I think I still have some tapes somewhere around here...

music..... food (of love)

I know that's three words, but I HAD to say it!


----------



## babetoo

food= buffetbabe


----------



## Uncle Bob

buffet ................line


----------



## mbasiszta

line - dancing


----------



## babetoo

dancing = in the darkbabe


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark....shadows


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> dark....shadows


 
shadows=soap operababe


----------



## pot clanger

opera......aida


----------



## Uncle Bob

aida..........march


----------



## middie

march... st. patty's day


----------



## Uncle Bob

st. patty's day..............parade


----------



## middie

parade... boring


----------



## Loprraine

boring = yawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

yawn.............sleep


----------



## LadyCook61

sleep-----nap


----------



## mbasiszta

nap - revitalization


----------



## pot clanger

revitalization............matcha!


----------



## Uncle Bob

matcha!............tea


----------



## mbasiszta

tea - with lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon........lime


----------



## mbasiszta

lime - tangerine


----------



## Uncle Bob

tangerine........juice


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> tangerine........juice


 

juice=o.j.

babe


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> lemon........lime


 


lime = ricky

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

ricky........Gin


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> ricky........Gin


 
gin=hearts

babe


----------



## pot clanger

hearts......true


----------



## mbasiszta

true - everlasting


----------



## Uncle Bob

everlasting.....forever


----------



## pdswife

forever - never


----------



## pot clanger

never...........lie


----------



## zzrdvark

lie->deceit


----------



## Uncle Bob

deceit............cheating


----------



## Saphellae

cheating > test


----------



## Uncle Bob

test................results


----------



## cara

results - numbers


----------



## pot clanger

(nice segueway, people!)

numbers........counting


----------



## Uncle Bob

counting.........money


----------



## pot clanger

Awwww, Uncle Bob - you wuz suppos'd to say SHEEP so I could say DOGS!!!

money.......tool


----------



## cara

tool - hammer


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> tool - hammer


 
hammer = nails

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

nails...............finger


----------



## cara

finger - food


----------



## Uncle Bob

food------store


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> food------store


 

store = food

babe


----------



## cara

food - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner.............time


----------



## cara

time - for bed 
*good night*


----------



## pot clanger

good nite........sweet dreams!


----------



## herbgrower

sweet dreams - nightgown


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> sweet dreams - nightgown


 



nightgown= risque

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

risque.......joke


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> risque.......joke


 
joke = laugh

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

laugh---cry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cry.....baby


----------



## pdswife

baby - diaper


----------



## suziquzie

diaper - daughter


----------



## LadyCook61

daughter----son


----------



## cara

son - tractor


----------



## Uncle Bob

tractor........plow


----------



## cara

plow - soil


----------



## pot clanger

soil...........gold


----------



## mudbug

gold - finger


----------



## pot clanger

finger.......tip


----------



## Uncle Bob

tip.............Sirloin


----------



## cara

sirloin - beef


----------



## Uncle Bob

beef.......burger


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> beef.......burger


 

burger = bun

babe


----------



## pdswife

bun - hair


----------



## pot clanger

hair......mane


----------



## pdswife

mane -  lion


----------



## pot clanger

lion......leo


----------



## pdswife

Leo - roar


----------



## pot clanger

roar.........mouse


----------



## LadyCook61

mouse----gerbil


----------



## mbasiszta

gerbil - shrew


----------



## Uncle Bob

shrew.........tame


----------



## cara

tame - pet


----------



## Barb L.

pet - name


----------



## cara

name - never change


----------



## Uncle Bob

never change...........same


----------



## butzie

Uncle Bob said:


> never change...........same


 
old


----------



## Barb L.

Old - Timer


----------



## cara

timer - time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time..........zone


----------



## pdswife

zone - out


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> zone - out


zone-out  -  meditate


----------



## pot clanger

meditate.........muse


----------



## pdswife

muse - think


----------



## Uncle Bob

think,,,,,,,hard


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> muse - think


 
think= reason

babe


----------



## pdswife

reason - WHY?


----------



## pot clanger

why?.........*'**c**uz**!*


----------



## pdswife

cuz -   I SAID SO


----------



## pot clanger

so.........la........  (c'mon - somebody go with his!)


----------



## pdswife

Ti Do..  lol


Music -


----------



## pot clanger

YAY!

do!............Homer


----------



## pdswife

Homer - Greece


----------



## LadyCook61

Greece--Baklava


----------



## pdswife

Baklava - Honey


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> Homer - Greece


 Greece - grease


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> Greece--Baklava


 Baklava - grape leaves


----------



## pot clanger

grape leaves.......modesty


----------



## mbasiszta

pot clanger said:


> grape leaves.......modesty


 Modesty - table dance [think Greek]


----------



## pot clanger

dance................LIFE!


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> dance................LIFE!


 
life=story

babe


----------



## cara

story - book


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> story - book


 book - worm


----------



## cara

worm - bird


----------



## LadyCook61

bird---watching


----------



## Uncle Bob

watching...........waiting


----------



## pdswife

waiting - hospital


----------



## cara

hospital - illness


----------



## pdswife

Illness - pain


----------



## cara

pain - meds


----------



## Uncle Bob

meds...............sleepy


----------



## cara

sleepy - bed


----------



## Barb L.

bed - comfy


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfy........relax


----------



## mbasiszta

comfy - cabin


----------



## pot clanger

cabin........perfect!


----------



## LadyCook61

cabin---fever


----------



## pot clanger

ok..... 
fever..............PEGGY LEE!   (oh - this isn't celebrity name game?)


----------



## pdswife

Peggy Lee -  1950's


----------



## Barb L.

1950's ......... childhood


----------



## babetoo

Barb L said:


> 1950's ......... childhood


 
happy

babe


----------



## pot clanger

childhood........idyllic


----------



## pdswife

Happy - Birthday


----------



## pot clanger

birthday.........celebrate!


----------



## pdswife

Celebrate - PaRtY!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Celebrate - PaRtY!!!!!


 
party=hearty


babe


----------



## pot clanger

hearty.........beefy


----------



## mbasiszta

pot clanger said:


> hearty.........beefy


beefy - smokey


----------



## pot clanger

smokey.......The Bear!


----------



## Barb L.

The Bear! - Teddy


----------



## LadyCook61

Teddy ---Roosevelt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roosevelt.................rough


----------



## mbasiszta

Rough - Riders


----------



## Uncle Bob

Riders....Posse


----------



## mbasiszta

posse - southern justice


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> posse - southern justice


 

KKK

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

KKK.........Stupidity


----------



## Barb L.

.Stupidity - brainless


----------



## mbasiszta

Barb L said:


> .Stupidity - brainless


brainless - ignorance


----------



## pdswife

ignorance - teach


----------



## mbasiszta

teach - learn


----------



## pdswife

Learn - know


----------



## Uncle Bob

know...understand


----------



## pdswife

understand - get


----------



## Uncle Bob

get --------up


----------



## pdswife

up - climb

( hi UB..how are you tonight)


----------



## Uncle Bob

climb-----stairs


(doing well,,,)


----------



## pdswife

stairs - carpet


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> stairs - carpet


 
carpet=magic

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

magic..............mirror


----------



## LadyCook61

mirror----cracked


----------



## Adillo303

Cracked --- corn


----------



## pdswife

corn - butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter..........biscuits


----------



## cara

biscuits - tea


----------



## LadyCook61

Tea----England


----------



## cara

england - last night of the Proms (and I will be there!!! okay... just in the park, but...)


----------



## babetoo

england=queen

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Queen----Bee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bee,,,,,,,,,,,,Honey


----------



## LadyCook61

honey---comb


----------



## Uncle Bob

comb..........brush


----------



## pdswife

brush - hair


----------



## cara

hair - hairdresser


----------



## LadyCook61

hairdresser---my sister


----------



## cara

my sister - playing violin


----------



## Uncle Bob

violin................strings


----------



## SixSix210

strings  - attatchments


----------



## mbasiszta

SixSix210 said:


> strings - attatchments


 attachments - temporal


----------



## LadyCook61

temporal---permanent


----------



## Saphellae

permanent - marriage


----------



## pot clanger

marriage..........divorce


----------



## ChefJune

divorce -- contentiousness


----------



## babetoo

marriage

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

marriage.................vows


----------



## LadyCook61

vows---broken


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> vows---broken


 
broken=arrow

babe


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> broken=arrow
> 
> babe


arrow - straight


----------



## LadyCook61

straight---crooked


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> straight---crooked


 
crooked=politician


babe


----------



## miniman

politician - gas


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> politician - gas


gas - shyster


----------



## LadyCook61

shyster---detective


----------



## Adillo303

detective - sherlock


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> shyster---detective


detective - Paul Drake (Perry Mason)


----------



## mbasiszta

Adillo303 said:


> detective - sherlock


sherlock - holmes


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> sherlock - holmes


 
holmes==homeys

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

homeys..............local


----------



## pdswife

local-near


----------



## Adillo303

near - term


----------



## Uncle Bob

term......limits


----------



## pot clanger

limits.......resources (natural)


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> limits.......resources (natural)


 

resources = extra bucks

babe


----------



## pot clanger

bucks.........fawns


----------



## LadyCook61

fawns----bambi


----------



## Uncle Bob

bambi........baby


----------



## Adillo303

baby - powder


----------



## LadyCook61

powder---gun


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> powder---gun


 
gun=murder

babe


----------



## deelady

murder.....sin


----------



## Uncle Bob

.sin.....forgiven


----------



## LadyCook61

forgiven---cross


----------



## middie

cross... pendant


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> cross... pendant


 
pendant=diamond

babe


----------



## pdswife

Diamond - emerald


----------



## GrantsKat

emerald - Oz


----------



## pdswife

Oz- Wizard


----------



## GrantsKat

wizard - harry potter


----------



## Adillo303

harry potter - broom


----------



## middie

Broom... sweep


----------



## GrantsKat

sweep - dirt


----------



## pugger

dirt - poor


----------



## cara

poor - no money


----------



## josh_swinehart

no money - me


----------



## Saphellae

Me - weiner

Don't ask.. maybe I'm craving one.


----------



## Adillo303

wiener - relish


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> wiener - relish


 
relish=pickles

babe


----------



## middie

pickles... dill


----------



## Barb L.

dill - sour


----------



## babetoo

Barb L said:


> dill - sour


 

sour=puss

babe


----------



## Adillo303

puss - kisser


----------



## josh_swinehart

kisser -- good


----------



## cara

good - dinner


----------



## Adillo303

dinner - late


----------



## cara

late - bed


----------



## Adillo303

bed - bugs


----------



## LadyCook61

bugs----icky


----------



## deelady

icky

baby poop


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> icky
> 
> baby poop


  baby poop double icky. 

babe


----------



## deelady

(hey babetoo I just moved from Oceanside! We use to be neighbors! )


----------



## Uncle Bob

double icky.......sticky


----------



## GrantsKat

sticky - fly tape


----------



## Uncle Bob

tape..........record


----------



## Adillo303

record - rainfall


----------



## LadyCook61

rainfall----wet


----------



## pot clanger

wet........blanket


----------



## Barb L.

blanket - comfy


----------



## pot clanger

I was gonna say "blanket.......Linus"  !

comfy........safe


----------



## LadyCook61

safe---danger


----------



## middie

danger... accident waiting to happen


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> danger... accident waiting to happen


 

beware

babe


----------



## Adillo303

beware - lightning


----------



## Uncle Bob

lightning..................thunder


----------



## LadyCook61

thunder----noisy


----------



## middie

noisy... kids


----------



## Adillo303

kids - wonderful


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> kids - wonderful


 

wonderful=life

babe


----------



## middie

life... sucks


----------



## Uncle Bob

sucks....vacuum


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> sucks....vacuum


 

vacuum=hard work

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

hard work ---> parenting


----------



## Uncle Bob

parenting........gift


----------



## miniman

gift - birthday


----------



## LadyCook61

birthday----forget


----------



## cara

forget - eggs


----------



## GrantsKat

cara said:


> forget - eggs


 
huh? lol


eggs ----> benedict


----------



## cara

someone wrote it in another thread... forgot the boiling egss while beeing here ;o)

benedict - pope


----------



## Uncle Bob

pope........Rome


----------



## LadyCook61

Rome--Gladiators


----------



## Adillo303

gladiators - lions


----------



## miniman

lions - tigers


----------



## pugger

Tigers - Sox


----------



## Adillo303

tigers - (and) bears (oh my)


----------



## Uncle Bob

bears.....Polar


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> tigers - (and) bears (oh my)


 

bears=honey

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

honey----bees


----------



## Uncle Bob

bees..........hive


----------



## babetoo

hive=allergy 

babe


----------



## meshoo96

allergy = sneeze


----------



## pot clanger

sneeze...........release


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> sneeze...........release


 
release =my heart

babe


----------



## sattie

my heart - pumping


----------



## suziquzie

pumping - gas


----------



## Adillo303

Gas - Beans


----------



## GrantsKat

beans ----> kidney


----------



## Uncle Bob

kidney.....machine


----------



## ChefJune

machine -- shop


----------



## Uncle Bob

shop..........farm


----------



## GrantsKat

farm ----> animals


----------



## pugger

animals - zoo


----------



## LadyCook61

zoo---my house


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> zoo---my house


 
haven

babe


----------



## miniman

haven - holiday


----------



## ChefJune

holiday -- on ice


----------



## miniman

on ice - skate


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> on ice - skate


 

skate=fall

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

fall----ouch


----------



## Uncle Bob

ouch.............bandaid


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> ouch.............bandaid


 

bandaid=healing

babe


----------



## pot clanger

healing.......heading  (I have Aussies - stock dogs...)


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> healing.......heading (I have Aussies - stock dogs...)


 
heading = letter

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Letter----Sweepstakes.


----------



## GrantsKat

sweepstakes ---> prizes


----------



## LadyCook61

Prizes---- Money


----------



## Uncle Bob

Money ................................... coins


----------



## cara

coins - change


----------



## pdswife

change - different


----------



## Uncle Bob

different.........strokes


----------



## LadyCook61

strokes---watercolors


----------



## pdswife

watercolors - paints


----------



## LadyCook61

paints---acrylics


----------



## pdswife

acrylics - colors


----------



## SurvivorGirl

colours -- rainbow


----------



## LadyCook61

rainbow-----covenant


----------



## Uncle Bob

covenant..............promise


----------



## SurvivorGirl

promise--secret


----------



## babetoo

SurvivorGirl said:


> promise--secret


 
secret = santa

babe


----------



## Aera

santa=Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas............Music


----------



## miniman

music - night


----------



## LadyCook61

night-----sleep


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> night-----sleep


 
sleep=awake

babe


----------



## miniman

awake - coffee


----------



## jennyhill

Coffee - Cherishing 





____________________
Best cafe I have ever been


----------



## GrantsKat

cherishing ---> children


----------



## Uncle Bob

children..........blessings


----------



## LadyCook61

blessings----need some


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> blessings----need some


 

blessings=prayer

babe


----------



## cara

prayer - church


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> prayer - church


 

church=lady

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

lady.............fingers


----------



## Saphellae

fingers ........... smelly


----------



## pdswife

smelly - garbage


----------



## Uncle Bob

garbage........twuck


----------



## goboenomo

Uncle Bob said:


> garbage........twuck



twuck ....... twuffles?


----------



## pdswife

twuffles - pwigs


----------



## goboenomo

pwigs >>> confused


----------



## pdswife

confused - dazed


----------



## goboenomo

pdswife said:


> confused - dazed



dazed >>> stunned


----------



## GrantsKat

stunned ---> taser


----------



## pdswife

taser - police


----------



## Uncle Bob

police..........law


----------



## Barb L.

law ......... rules


----------



## Uncle Bob

rules........Kings


----------



## goboenomo

kings  >>> chess


----------



## pdswife

chess = board


----------



## LadyCook61

board----CEO


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> board----CEO


 
boss

babe


----------



## TyPiece

babe -------> bacon   (how could he talk about eating such a cute little pig?!?)


----------



## Adillo303

bacon - Sandwich (IE: BLT)


----------



## miniman

sandwich - picnic


----------



## LadyCook61

picnic----ants


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> picnic----ants


 
ants=uncles

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

uncles ---> brother


----------



## LadyCook61

brother---sister


----------



## miniman

sister - act


----------



## mom_6

act - play


----------



## LadyCook61

Play------Broadway


----------



## miniman

broadway - hello


----------



## Uncle Bob

hello.......Dolly


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> hello.......Dolly


 

moving

babe


----------



## goboenomo

moving >>>> truck


----------



## Uncle Bob

truck........stop


----------



## LadyCook61

stop----go


----------



## Uncle Bob

go......fast


----------



## pdswife

fast - quick


----------



## GrantsKat

quick ---> roadrunner


----------



## LadyCook61

roadrunner---beep beep


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> roadrunner---beep beep


 
beep beep = clown car

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

clown car----circus


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> clown car----circus


 

big top

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

big top..........tent


----------



## LadyCook61

tent----revival


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> tent----revival


 

Christian

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Christian----Bible


----------



## roadfix

Bible >> Koran


----------



## miniman

Koran - muslim


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> Koran - muslim


 

religion

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

religion---spiritual


----------



## roadfix

spiritual >> Om Shanti


----------



## mbasiszta

Oooopppss, I don't know this one. How about Christ, Roadfix?


----------



## roadfix

spiritual >> Jesus Christ


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> spiritual >> Jesus Christ


 There you go Mate!
Jesus Christ - peace


----------



## roadfix

peace >> atomic fusion


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> peace >> atomic fusion


 
boom

babe


----------



## miniman

boom - bust


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> boom - bust


 bust - white meat


----------



## LadyCook61

white meat---dark meat


----------



## miniman

dark meat - thigh


----------



## roadfix

thigh >> quads


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> thigh >> quads


 quads - gizzards


----------



## miniman

gizzards - stones


----------



## goboenomo

stones >>> kidney


----------



## Loprraine

gizzards = Montreal (that's where we had them last)


----------



## goboenomo

youre a bit behind there loprraine, gizzards already became stones, and stones became kindey


----------



## Loprraine

kidney - pie

sheesh, it's a game


----------



## goboenomo

better that I tell you so you don't continue doing it elsewhere like it's nothing. 


pie >>> coconut


----------



## Uncle Bob

coconut...............Cake


----------



## goboenomo

cake >>> dairy queen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen............Mary


----------



## goboenomo

mary >>> king   (mary and king is the intersection by my new job)


----------



## Uncle Bob

King............ Richard


----------



## Silversage

King----Lear


----------



## babetoo

toomanydawgs said:


> King----Lear


 
look

babe


----------



## goboenomo

look >>> eyes


----------



## miniman

eyes - cats


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> eyes - cats


 

cats=kittens

babe


----------



## roadfix

kittens >> litter


----------



## mbasiszta

goboenomo said:


> stones >>> kidney


 kidney - liver?


----------



## quicksilver

liver>>>>>>>chicken


----------



## LadyCook61

chicken---hen


----------



## Uncle Bob

hen.............egg


----------



## LadyCook61

egg----omelet


----------



## Barb L.

egg ......... fried


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried...................chicken


----------



## Loprraine

chicken = stuffed


----------



## babetoo

Loprraine said:


> chicken = stuffed


 
stuffed= turkey

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

turkey..............call


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> turkey..............call


 
call=phone

babe


----------



## miniman

phone - ring


----------



## quicksilver

ring >>>> mother's hand​


----------



## roadfix

mother's hand >> spank


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> egg----omelet


 omlet - spanish


----------



## miniman

spainish - onion


----------



## roadfix

omelet  >> Spanish


----------



## meshoo96

spanish....armada


----------



## cara

armada - ships


----------



## LadyCook61

ships---Windjammer


----------



## sattie

windjammer - sea doo


----------



## miniman

sea doo - yacht


----------



## LadyCook61

yacht----rich people


----------



## zzrdvark

rich people: gourmet restaurants :P


----------



## LadyCook61

gourmet restaurants----expensive :P


----------



## Adillo303

Expensive - Saffron


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> Expensive - Saffron


 

saffron = yellow

babe


----------



## deelady

yellow....daisy


----------



## Adillo303

Daisy - Flower of flour


----------



## Loprraine

flour = bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread.........toast


----------



## Adillo303

toast - brown


----------



## LadyCook61

brown----cow


----------



## Loprraine

cow= pie


----------



## Adillo303

pie - cherry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cherry .......pit


----------



## roadfix

brad


----------



## Uncle Bob

brad......nail


----------



## roadfix

salon


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> salon


 
saloon


----------



## Adillo303

Saloon - Booze


----------



## deelady

booze....bourbon


----------



## Adillo303

bourbon - now!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> bourbon - now!!!!!


 

now and then

babe


----------



## Loprraine

then - antiques


----------



## roadfix

appraisal


----------



## Adillo303

raise


----------



## pdswife

raise - high


----------



## Adillo303

high - prices


----------



## butzie

price gouging


----------



## Uncle Bob

gouging............groove


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> gouging............groove


 
record

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

record--vinyl


----------



## pdswife

vinyl - chair


----------



## miniman

chair - meeting


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> chair - meeting


 
 metting  =  ground


babe


----------



## goboenomo

ground >>> sky


----------



## Adillo303

sky - Blue


----------



## mbasiszta

Adillo303 said:


> sky - Blue


 Blue - water


----------



## Adillo303

Water - Wet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wet........paint


----------



## mbasiszta

paint - house


----------



## pdswife

house - home


----------



## LadyCook61

home-----log cabin


----------



## Adillo303

log cabin - rustic


----------



## LadyCook61

rustic----wilderness


----------



## GrantsKat

wilderness ---> critters


----------



## Uncle Bob

critters........skeeters


----------



## deelady

skeeters....Peters


----------



## miniman

Peters - Andi


----------



## Adillo303

Andi - Mcdowell


----------



## pdswife

Mcdowell -  do well


----------



## mbasiszta

do well - succeed


----------



## pdswife

SUCEED - win


----------



## miniman

win - beat


----------



## LadyCook61

beat---cake mix


----------



## GrantsKat

cake mix ---> cookies


----------



## LadyCook61

cookies---fattening


----------



## GrantsKat

fattening ---> beer


----------



## Adillo303

Beer - belley (sp)


----------



## deelady

belly.......jiggle


----------



## GrantsKat

jiggle ---> wiggle


----------



## deelady

wiggle....JELLO


----------



## miniman

Jello - wobble


----------



## roadfix

top


----------



## miniman

top - bottom


----------



## deelady

bottom.....wipes


----------



## LadyCook61

wipes---counter


----------



## sattie

counter - clockwise


----------



## roadfix

righty tighty


----------



## miniman

clockwise - circle


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> clockwise - circle


 
circle=of love

babe


----------



## roadfix

(clockwise) righty tighty  >>  lefty loosey (counter-clockwise)


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Jello - wobble


 wobble - jiggle

[I ignored the former]


----------



## LadyCook61

jiggle---jello


----------



## deelady

jello....shooters


----------



## roadfix

shooters >> tequila


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> shooters >> tequila


 

tequila=sunrise

babe


----------



## middie

Sunrise... morning


----------



## deelady

morning....breathe


----------



## goboenomo

breathe >>> lung


----------



## middie

lung... internal organs


----------



## pot clanger

organs....... pianos


----------



## babetoo

songs

babe


----------



## miniman

songs - records


----------



## goboenomo

records >>> old


----------



## mbasiszta

goboenomo said:


> records >>> old


 old - wrinkles


----------



## miniman

Wrinkles - grandma


----------



## GrantsKat

grandma ---> cherish


----------



## Barb L.

cherish - memories


----------



## miniman

memories - Cats


----------



## middie

Cats... characters


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Cats... characters


 

characters=actors

babe


----------



## miniman

actors - stage


----------



## roadfix

stage >> fright


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> stage >> fright


 fright - might


----------



## babetoo

mbasiszta said:


> fright - might


 
might=right

babe


----------



## miniman

right - correct


----------



## mbasiszta

correct - test


----------



## Uncle Bob

test........drive


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> test........drive


 
drive=drunk

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

drunk...................town


----------



## LadyCook61

town---suburbs


----------



## roadfix

suburbs >> urban sprawl


----------



## middie

sprawl... rural


----------



## roadfix

rural >> undeveloped


----------



## pot clanger

undeveloped......pristine


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> undeveloped......pristine


 


pristine=new

babe


----------



## miniman

new - life


----------



## pdswife

life - ONE


----------



## Uncle Bob

ONE...........dollar


----------



## pdswife

dollar - green


----------



## GrantsKat

green ---> tomatoes


----------



## LadyCook61

tomatoes----sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauce.............pasta


----------



## ChefJune

pasta -- fagiole (fazool?)


----------



## GrantsKat

fagiole ---> italian


----------



## deelady

italian.......mafia


----------



## Uncle Bob

mafia............gang


----------



## miniman

gang - teenagers


----------



## deelady

teenagers......know-it-alls!


----------



## LadyCook61

know it alls---hubby!


----------



## deelady

hubby...chubby


----------



## miniman

chubby - me


----------



## roadfix

me >> Maine


----------



## deelady

Maine .....Lobster


----------



## goboenomo

lobster >>> calamari


----------



## roadfix

calamari  >> squid


----------



## deelady

squid.....ink


----------



## LadyCook61

ink---fountain pen


----------



## miniman

fountain pen - copperplate writing


----------



## Uncle Bob

writing..............reading


----------



## LadyCook61

reading-----books


----------



## Uncle Bob

books......library


----------



## miniman

library - research


----------



## LPBeier

research - science


----------



## LadyCook61

science----biology


----------



## LPBeier

biology - anatomy


----------



## deelady

anatomy......college


----------



## miniman

college - study


----------



## deelady

study.....cram


----------



## pdswife

cram - tight


----------



## Uncle Bob

tight..............jeans


----------



## pdswife

Jeans= blue


----------



## deelady

blue.....moon


----------



## meshoo96

moon...... pie


----------



## roadfix

pie >> tin


----------



## deelady

tin......foil


----------



## LadyCook61

foil---wrap


----------



## roadfix

wrap >> burrito


----------



## Uncle Bob

burrito..............taco


----------



## deelady

taco.....al Pastor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pastor............Church


----------



## babetoo

church = wedding

babe


----------



## deelady

wedding....bells


----------



## LadyCook61

bells----cow


----------



## LPBeier

cow - herd


----------



## deelady

herd.....bison


----------



## babetoo

bison = buffalo

babe


----------



## LPBeier

buffalo - wings


----------



## deelady

wings......boneless


----------



## babetoo

boneless=limp

babe


----------



## hunkerga

limp.....fracture


(i broke my foot two weeks ago)


----------



## miniman

fracture - break


----------



## nitroy2k

break - vacation


----------



## pdswife

vacation _ Mexico


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mexico.......beach


----------



## pdswife

beach-sandy


----------



## LadyCook61

sandy---shells


----------



## pdswife

shells- clams


----------



## roadfix

clams >> giant clam sushi


----------



## miniman

sushi - Japan


----------



## deelady

Japan.....Yakitori


----------



## pdswife

Japan= cherry blossom


----------



## roadfix

cherry blossom >> Washington DC


----------



## miniman

Washington DC - Obama


----------



## roadfix

Obama >> tax increase


----------



## Uncle Bob

tax increase..............shaft


----------



## roadfix

shaft >> detective


----------



## Uncle Bob

detective.........private


----------



## LadyCook61

private---secret


----------



## Uncle Bob

secret......Agent


----------



## roadfix

agent >> orange


----------



## babetoo

orange=apples

babe


----------



## deelady

apples.....strudel


----------



## Uncle Bob

strudel..............delicious


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> strudel..............delicious


 

delicious = gossip

babe


----------



## roadfix

gossip >> National Enquirer


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> gossip >> National Enquirer


 
national enquirer=trash

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

trash ---> can


----------



## miniman

can - opener


----------



## LPBeier

opener - doorman


----------



## GrantsKat

doorman ---> apartment


----------



## LadyCook61

apartment---condo


----------



## GrantsKat

condo ---> townhouse


----------



## LPBeier

townhouse - home


----------



## GrantsKat

home ---> mobile


----------



## LPBeier

Mobile - moving


----------



## Uncle Bob

moving.........van


----------



## roadfix

van >> hippies


----------



## LadyCook61

hippies---beatniks


----------



## meshoo96

beatniks.....seventies


----------



## Uncle Bob

seventies........old


----------



## miniman

old - antique


----------



## deelady

antique...heirloom


----------



## miniman

heirloom - precious


----------



## LadyCook61

precious---my furbabies


----------



## miniman

furbabies - cats


----------



## LadyCook61

cats----felines


----------



## babetoo

felines=sneaky

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sneaky........snakes


----------



## LadyCook61

snakes----reptiles


----------



## Uncle Bob

reptiles......alligator


----------



## LadyCook61

alligator--crocodile


----------



## babetoo

tears

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

tears..................cry


----------



## deelady

cry......weep


----------



## Uncle Bob

weep.......willow


----------



## LadyCook61

willow----tree


----------



## meshoo96

tree.....frogs


----------



## LadyCook61

frogs---Toads


----------



## babetoo

toads = warts

babe


----------



## miniman

warts - witches


----------



## GrantsKat

witches ---> warlocks


----------



## miniman

warlocks - harry potter


----------



## GrantsKat

harry potter ---> spells


----------



## miniman

spells - bee


----------



## Uncle Bob

bee.......honey


----------



## babetoo

sweet

babe


----------



## LPBeier

sweet - candy


----------



## roadfix

candy >> cavity


----------



## babetoo

cavity = dentist


babe


----------



## miniman

dentist - teeth


----------



## roadfix

teeth >> forensics


----------



## Uncle Bob

forensics......investigation


----------



## babetoo

murder

babe


----------



## roadfix

she wrote


----------



## miniman

she wrote - author


----------



## goboenomo

author >>> story


----------



## miniman

story - tall tale


----------



## hunkerga

tall tale= big fish


----------



## miniman

big fish - shark


----------



## GrantsKat

shark ---> jaws


----------



## pdswife

Jaws - teeth


----------



## GrantsKat

teeth ---> dentist


----------



## pdswife

dentist - drill


----------



## GrantsKat

drill ---> hammer


----------



## pdswife

Hammer - Nail


----------



## GrantsKat

nail ---> finger


----------



## pdswife

finger - ring


----------



## GrantsKat

ring ---> telephone


----------



## miniman

telephone - call


----------



## GrantsKat

call ---> friends


----------



## deelady

friends.......support


----------



## Uncle Bob

support...............group


----------



## pot clanger

group..........gathering


----------



## Adillo303

gathering - meeting


----------



## deelady

gathering......shin dig


----------



## deelady

meeting.....executives


----------



## pot clanger

executives........headaches


----------



## roadfix

headaches >> excuses


----------



## miniman

excuses - I didn't


----------



## deelady

I didn't.....guilty


----------



## roadfix

guilty >> OJ


----------



## deelady

OJ......juice


----------



## roadfix

juice >> squeeze


----------



## Adillo303

squeeze - charmin


----------



## deelady

charmin....TP


----------



## roadfix

TP >> Two Ply


----------



## Adillo303

Two Ply - tire


----------



## roadfix

tire >> pneumatic


----------



## miniman

pneumatic - Dolly Parton


----------



## roadfix

Dolly Parton >> 9 to 5


----------



## GrantsKat

9 to 5 ---> job


----------



## Uncle Bob

job.......security


----------



## deelady

security...mall


----------



## Adillo303

mall - shopping


----------



## miniman

shopping - bags


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> shopping - bags


 
bags=groceries


babe


----------



## roadfix

groceries >> coupons


----------



## miniman

coupons - reductions


----------



## pot clanger

reductions....... sauce!


----------



## LadyCook61

sauce---spaghetti


----------



## goboenomo

spaghetti >>> tasteless


----------



## Adillo303

Tasteless - Tilapia


----------



## goboenomo

NO WAY

tilapia >>> cajun


----------



## LPBeier

cajun - gumbo

(BTW, I agree that Tilapia is NOT tasteless, if you do it right)


----------



## Uncle Bob

gumbo..............pot


----------



## babetoo

pot=smoke

babe


----------



## deelady

smoke......house


----------



## roadfix

house >> foreclousures


----------



## deelady

foreclosures......disapointment


----------



## Uncle Bob

disappointment........frustration


----------



## pdswife

frustration = WORK


----------



## Uncle Bob

Work.........labor


----------



## pdswife

labor - pain


----------



## GrantsKat

labor ---> childbirth


----------



## GrantsKat

OOPS
pain ---> childbirth = )


----------



## pdswife

lol..no worries... 
it happens all the time.

Childbirth - just once


----------



## deelady

childbirth....drugs


----------



## pdswife

drugs - jail


----------



## Uncle Bob

jail......cell


----------



## deelady

cell......stem


----------



## roadfix

stem >> roses


----------



## babetoo

roses=thorns

babe


----------



## deelady

thorns.....bush


----------



## pdswife

bush - burning


----------



## GrantsKat

burning ---> fire


----------



## pdswife

fire - truck


----------



## GrantsKat

truck ---> trailer


----------



## LadyCook61

trailer--travel


----------



## LPBeier

travel - vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

vacation----Hawaii


----------



## LPBeier

Hawaii - Spam


----------



## LadyCook61

Spam---fake


----------



## miniman

fake - tan


----------



## GrantsKat

tan ---> cancer


----------



## LPBeier

cancer - serious


----------



## GrantsKat

serious ---> scary


----------



## roadfix

scary >> economy


----------



## GrantsKat

economy ---> pathethic


----------



## LPBeier

pathetic - politics


----------



## roadfix

politics >> talk radio


----------



## LPBeier

Radio - Television


----------



## GrantsKat

television ---> media


----------



## roadfix

media >> bias


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> media >> bias


 

bias=tape

babe


----------



## roadfix

tape >> watergate


----------



## miniman

watergate - Nixon


----------



## LPBeier

Nixon - President


----------



## roadfix

President >> CEO


----------



## deelady

CEO....boss


----------



## Adillo303

boss - Authority


----------



## LPBeier

Authority - leadership


----------



## Adillo303

leadership - president


----------



## LPBeier

President - country


----------



## babetoo

disgraceful

babe


----------



## deelady

disgraceful.....embarrassing


----------



## pdswife

embarrassing - mistakes


----------



## LPBeier

mistakes - learning


----------



## pdswife

learning = school


----------



## roadfix

school >> fish


----------



## deelady

fish....chips


----------



## LPBeier

chips - poker


----------



## Adillo303

poker - fire


----------



## roadfix

fire >> arson


----------



## deelady

arson.....pyromaniac


----------



## roadfix

pyromaniac >> disorder


----------



## LPBeier

disorder - mess


----------



## deelady

mess.....trashed


----------



## LPBeier

Trashed - discarded


----------



## babetoo

tossed

babe


----------



## LPBeier

tossed - salad


----------



## LadyCook61

salad---pasta


----------



## deelady

pasta....carbs


----------



## LPBeier

carbs = pounds


----------



## roadfix

pounds >> yen


----------



## deelady

yen....Japan


----------



## LPBeier

Japan - sushi!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Japan - sushi!!!!!


 
yuck

babe


----------



## LPBeier

yuck - unappetizing


----------



## Adillo303

unappetizing - Spoiled food


----------



## GrantsKat

spoiled food ---> rancid


----------



## Uncle Bob

rancid.............sour


----------



## GrantsKat

sour ---> lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon..........pie


----------



## GrantsKat

pie ---> apple


----------



## elaine l

apple......salt


----------



## GrantsKat

salt ---> pepper


----------



## elaine l

pepper.......my cat


----------



## GrantsKat

my cat ---> outside


----------



## pdswife

outside -rain


----------



## GrantsKat

rain ---> clouds


----------



## pdswife

clouds - puffy


----------



## GrantsKat

puffy ---> marshmallow


----------



## pdswife

marshmallow - white


----------



## GrantsKat

white ---> wedding dress


----------



## Adillo303

wedding dress - honeymoon


----------



## LPBeier

Honeymoon - Hawaii


----------



## LadyCook61

Hawaii---paradise


----------



## GrantsKat

Hawaii ---> waves


----------



## Adillo303

waves - Sea Cruise


----------



## LPBeier

Cruise - Alaska


----------



## Adillo303

Alaske - beautiful


----------



## miniman

beautiful - DW


----------



## roadfix

DW  >> spending sprees


----------



## Uncle Bob

spending sprees...........shopping


----------



## LPBeier

shopping - headache


----------



## GrantsKat

headache ---> now


----------



## LPBeier

now - moment


----------



## SizzlininIN

moment - time


----------



## LPBeier

time - watch


----------



## Uncle Bob

watch........tornado


----------



## LadyCook61

tornado--whirlwind


----------



## Uncle Bob

whirlwind..........frantic


----------



## GrantsKat

frantic ---> anxiety


----------



## Uncle Bob

anxiety.................attack


----------



## GrantsKat

attack ---> harm


----------



## Uncle Bob

harm........hurt


----------



## roadfix

hurt >> ouch


----------



## miniman

ouch - sore


----------



## LPBeier

frantic - panic


----------



## miniman

panic - stations


----------



## Uncle Bob

stations...........train


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> stations...........train


 
choo choo

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

choo choo.......Sneeze


----------



## miniman

sneeze - hankie


----------



## Uncle Bob

hankie.......tissue


----------



## miniman

tissue - paper


----------



## Uncle Bob

paper.....plate


----------



## pdswife

plate - bowl


----------



## Barb L.

Bowl - super


----------



## babetoo

super=size

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

super.........Man


----------



## Uncle Bob

size.............large


----------



## LadyCook61

large----Titanic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Titanic........sunk!


----------



## LadyCook61

sunk---loss


----------



## babetoo

loss=leader

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

leader..........line


----------



## babetoo

line=sand

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

sand..........Castle


----------



## pdswife

castle - princess


----------



## babetoo

princes=prince

babe


----------



## miniman

prince - charming


----------



## Uncle Bob

charming........appealing


----------



## GrantsKat

appealing ---> attractive


----------



## Uncle Bob

attractive..........fascinating


----------



## GrantsKat

fascinating ---> intriging


----------



## miniman

intriguing - mysterious


----------



## pdswife

Mysterious -Scooby Doo


----------



## GrantsKat

scooby doo ---> shaggy


----------



## pdswife

Shaggy - haircut


----------



## GrantsKat

haircut ---> scissors


----------



## pdswife

scissors - paper


----------



## GrantsKat

paper ---> printer


----------



## pdswife

printer = ink


----------



## GrantsKat

ink ---> quill


----------



## pdswife

quill - OUCH


----------



## GrantsKat

ouch ---> booboo


----------



## pdswife

BooBoo - Yogi bear


----------



## GrantsKat

yogi bear ---> picnic


----------



## Barb L.

Picnic - Basket


----------



## GrantsKat

basket ---> weave


----------



## middie

weave... hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

hair...........cut


----------



## middie

cut... scissors


----------



## GrantsKat

scissors ---> sharp


----------



## miniman

sharp - tangy


----------



## middie

tangy... sweet


----------



## GrantsKat

sweet ---> candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

candy............cane


----------



## GrantsKat

cane ---> sugar


----------



## roadfix

sugar >> daddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

sugar...........pie


----------



## GrantsKat

pie ---> banana creme


----------



## Uncle Bob

banana creme.............filling


----------



## GrantsKat

filling ---> tooth


----------



## Uncle Bob

tooth.,.,.,.,.,,.brush


----------



## roadfix

brush >> stroke


----------



## GrantsKat

stroke ---> pet


----------



## roadfix

pet >> rock


----------



## GrantsKat

rock---> pebble


----------



## babetoo

pebble=rocks  lol

babe


----------



## miniman

rocks - scotch


----------



## LadyCook61

scotch---tape


----------



## miniman

tape - casstte


----------



## LadyCook61

cassette---VHS


----------



## miniman

VHS - video


----------



## LadyCook61

video---movies


----------



## babetoo

movies = fun

babe


----------



## LPBeier

fun - party


----------



## roadfix

party >> animal


----------



## elaine l

animal.........people


----------



## roadfix

people >> humans


----------



## elaine l

humans.....intelligence


----------



## roadfix

intelligence >> extra terrestrials


----------



## elaine l

extra terrestrials........movies


----------



## roadfix

movies >> fantasies


----------



## elaine l

fantasies......love


----------



## roadfix

love >> harlequins


----------



## elaine l

harlequins......mask


----------



## roadfix

mask >> phantom


----------



## elaine l

phantom....opera


----------



## roadfix

opera >> Madam Butterfly


----------



## elaine l

Madam Butterfly.......piano lessons


----------



## roadfix

piano lessons >> metronome


----------



## elaine l

metronome.........musicians


----------



## roadfix

musicians >> starving artists


----------



## elaine l

starving artists.......struggles


----------



## roadfix

struggles >> rent


----------



## elaine l

rent.......income


----------



## roadfix

income >> salary


----------



## elaine l

salary......income


----------



## roadfix

income >> tax


----------



## elaine l

tax.......April


----------



## elaine l

And I know I screwed up when I said income


----------



## roadfix

April >> Winchell


----------



## babetoo

april=showers

babe


----------



## elaine l

showers.....boring


----------



## roadfix

boring >> golf


----------



## elaine l

golf......naptime


----------



## roadfix

naptime >> power nap


----------



## babetoo

power nap = wakeful night


----------



## roadfix

wakeful night >> caffeine


----------



## miniman

caffiene - coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

coffee----addictive


----------



## luckytrim

addictive- forums


----------



## miniman

forums - Rome


----------



## miniman

Colisuem - ruins


----------



## roadfix

ruins >> Pompeii


----------



## LadyCook61

Pompeii---volcano


----------



## roadfix

volcano >> Krakatoa!


----------



## pdswife

Krakatoa - lava


----------



## roadfix

lava >> molten


----------



## armebaelr

baseball......bat


----------



## armebaelr

molten....goo


----------



## roadfix

goo  >>


----------



## babetoo

blob=mess

babe


----------



## Silversage

mess ....  diaper


----------



## roadfix

diaper >> rash


----------



## Uncle Bob

rash,,,,,,,,,,,,,itch


----------



## miniman

itch - scratch


----------



## roadfix

scratch >> my back


----------



## miniman

my back - hairy


----------



## roadfix

hairy >> wax


----------



## pdswife

wax -candle


----------



## babetoo

wax=floors

babe


----------



## roadfix

floors >> hardwood


----------



## GrantsKat

hardwood ---> carpenter


----------



## luckytrim

Carpenter=measure


----------



## GrantsKat

measure ---> ruler


----------



## luckytrim

Ruler-----\%%%/   monarch


----------



## LadyCook61

Monarch---butterfly


----------



## luckytrim

Butterfly-caterpiller


----------



## GrantsKat

caterpiller ---> fuzzy


----------



## LadyCook61

caterpillar---moths


----------



## GrantsKat

moths ---> flutter


----------



## LadyCook61

flutter---eyelashes


----------



## luckytrim

Eyelashes----flirt


----------



## GrantsKat

eyelashes ---> mascara


----------



## pdswife

mascara - black


----------



## miniman

black - magic


----------



## GrantsKat

magic ---> carpet


----------



## pdswife

carpet - rug


----------



## luckytrim

RUG---runner


----------



## pdswife

runner - jogger


----------



## luckytrim

Jogger----exerciser


----------



## GrantsKat

excersier ---> athletic


----------



## luckytrim

Athletic-----active


----------



## GrantsKat

active ---> yeast


----------



## luckytrim

Yeast----leavening


----------



## GrantsKat

leavening ---> bread


----------



## LadyCook61

bread---muffins


----------



## GrantsKat

muffins ---> blueberry


----------



## luckytrim

Blueberry---- gooseberry


----------



## GrantsKat

gooseberry ---> tart


----------



## luckytrim

Tart---- barfly


----------



## deelady

barfly.....Desperate Housewives


----------



## GrantsKat

desperate housewives ---> tv


----------



## pdswife

tv- Hogan's Heros


----------



## deelady

hogan's hero's......Greatest American Hero


----------



## pdswife

Greatest American Hero - cape


----------



## GrantsKat

cape ---> canaveral


----------



## luckytrim

Canaveral---- kennedy


----------



## miniman

kennedy - jackie


----------



## GrantsKat

jackie ---> onassis


----------



## miniman

onassis - rich


----------



## GrantsKat

rich ---> money


----------



## pdswife

money - bank


----------



## deelady

bank......rob (not me of course!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

rob ---> jail


----------



## babetoo

jail=gulity

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

guilty---innocent


----------



## babetoo

innocent=free

babe


----------



## elaine l

free....innocent


----------



## miniman

innocent - pleasure


----------



## pdswife

pleasure - smiles


----------



## deelady

smiles........joy


----------



## miniman

joy - jump


----------



## deelady

jump.....rope


----------



## miniman

rope - bridge


----------



## roadfix

bridge >> suicide


----------



## babetoo

sadness

babe


----------



## miniman

sadness - crying


----------



## Uncle Bob

crying.,.,.,.,.,,.tears


----------



## miniman

tears - clown


----------



## luvs

clown-hide


----------



## miniman

hide - birds


----------



## babetoo

birds=flight

babe


----------



## roadfix

flight  >> first


----------



## babetoo

first=time

babe


----------



## roadfix

time >> warp


----------



## miniman

warp - speed


----------



## roadfix

speed >> uppers


----------



## miniman

uppers - on your


----------



## roadfix

on your >> left!


----------



## LPBeier

left - right


----------



## luvs

right- before


----------



## LPBeier

before - after


----------



## Silversage

after...glow


----------



## roadfix

glow >> charm


----------



## babetoo

charm=dupe

babe


----------



## roadfix

dupe >> fraud


----------



## deelady

fraud....fake


----------



## LadyCook61

fake---wig


----------



## deelady

wig...out


----------



## Uncle Bob

out.........cold


----------



## TATTRAT

cold...cut


----------



## LadyCook61

cut---boo boo


----------



## pdswife

boo boo - tears


----------



## LPBeier

tears - joy


----------



## Uncle Bob

joy........cooking


----------



## LPBeier

cooking - hungry


----------



## deelady

hungry....rumbly


----------



## LPBeier

rumbly - tumbly


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumbly...........fall


----------



## miniman

fall - autumn


----------



## GrantsKat

autumn ---> leaves


----------



## miniman

leaves - good bye


----------



## Uncle Bob

good bye,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hugs


----------



## GrantsKat

hugs ---> kisses


----------



## Uncle Bob

kisses.......Chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

Chocolate - truffles


----------



## GrantsKat

truffles ---> expensive


----------



## miniman

expensive - caviar


----------



## pdswife

Caviar - Russia


----------



## miniman

Russia - love


----------



## GrantsKat

love ---> children


----------



## pdswife

children = play ground


----------



## GrantsKat

play ground ---> swings


----------



## Uncle Bob

swings........porch


----------



## GrantsKat

porch ---> sunset


----------



## miniman

sunset - picturesque


----------



## LadyCook61

picturesque----snowcapped mountains.


----------



## GrantsKat

snow-capped mountains ---> California


----------



## LadyCook61

California---earthquakes


----------



## GrantsKat

earthquakes ---> shaking


----------



## Uncle Bob

shaking..........hands


----------



## LadyCook61

hands---praying


----------



## roadfix

praying >> kneel


----------



## elaine l

kneel.....weeds


----------



## roadfix

weeds >> RoundUp


----------



## elaine l

roundup......horses


----------



## roadfix

horses >> corral


----------



## elaine l

corral.......rope


----------



## elaine l

rappel.....climb


----------



## roadfix

climb >> rock


----------



## elaine l

rock.....music


----------



## miniman

music - fan


----------



## elaine l

fan.....hot


----------



## miniman

hot - diggity dog


----------



## elaine l

mustard


----------



## miniman

mustard - cress


----------



## elaine l

cress.....question


----------



## elaine l

I don't know what cress is so I shouldn't have answered


----------



## luckytrim

cress-----salad


----------



## roadfix

salad >> Greek


----------



## miniman

greek - Athens


----------



## roadfix

Athens >> Olympic


----------



## miniman

olympic - games


----------



## Uncle Bob

games.........people


----------



## roadfix

people >> play


----------



## elaine l

play.....fun


----------



## miniman

fun - house


----------



## roadfix

house >> wine


----------



## miniman

wine - red


----------



## Uncle Bob

house.............cards


----------



## elaine l

wine........love


----------



## elaine l

gee I am way too slow


----------



## miniman

love - hearts


----------



## elaine l

cards......hearts


----------



## roadfix

gee I am way too slow >> interval training


----------



## elaine l

I quit!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix

hearts >> attacks


----------



## elaine l

interval training........sweat


----------



## elaine l

attack....victim


----------



## roadfix

sweat >> salt


----------



## elaine l

salt.......tomato


----------



## roadfix

victim >> victocrats


----------



## roadfix

tomato >> sodium


----------



## elaine l

victocrats......clueless


----------



## roadfix

clueless >> Seattle


----------



## elaine l

seattle......washington


----------



## miniman

washington - george


----------



## elaine l

george.....bush


----------



## roadfix

bush >> hedge


----------



## elaine l

hedge........avoid


----------



## roadfix

avoid >> caffeine


----------



## elaine l

caffeine.....addiction


----------



## roadfix

addiction >> coke


----------



## elaine l

coke........diet


----------



## roadfix

diet >> pills


----------



## elaine l

pills......swallow


----------



## roadfix

swallow >> migrate


----------



## elaine l

migrate........south


----------



## pdswife

South - America


----------



## roadfix

America >> Ventura Highway


----------



## Uncle Bob

America.........freedom


----------



## babetoo

freedom = usa

babe


----------



## deelady

USA.....olympics


----------



## roadfix

olympics >> China


----------



## Barb L.

China - Doll


----------



## pdswife

doll- house


----------



## ChefJune

house -- warming


----------



## LadyCook61

warming---global


----------



## roadfix

global >> economy


----------



## miniman

economy -flying


----------



## LadyCook61

flying---hang glider


----------



## roadfix

hang glider >> soaring


----------



## deelady

soaring....gas prices!


----------



## GrantsKat

gas prices ---> insane!


----------



## roadfix

insane >> roadfix


----------



## LPBeier

roadfix - ashphalt


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> roadfix - ashphalt


 
ashphalt=hot

babe


----------



## miniman

hot - summer


----------



## GrantsKat

summer ---> BBQ


----------



## elaine l

bbqq.....ribs


----------



## roadfix

ribs >> babyback


----------



## elaine l

babyback......tender


----------



## roadfix

tender >> mercies

(film)


----------



## elaine l

mercies.......tears


----------



## roadfix

tears >> for fears


----------



## elaine l

fears......dark


----------



## roadfix

dark >> knight


----------



## elaine l

knight........batman


----------



## roadfix

batman >> cave


----------



## babetoo

cave=dark

babe


----------



## roadfix

dark >> knight


----------



## miniman

knight - round table


----------



## roadfix

round table >> feast


----------



## LPBeier

feast - famine


----------



## roadfix

famine >> hunger


----------



## LPBeier

hunger - eat


----------



## roadfix

eat >> double cheeseburger w/onions


----------



## LPBeier

cheeseburger - Pepsi


----------



## roadfix

pepsi >> diet


----------



## LPBeier

diet - impossible


----------



## roadfix

impossible >> mission


----------



## LPBeier

mission - winery


----------



## roadfix

winery >> Sideways


----------



## LPBeier

sideways - backwards


----------



## roadfix

backwards >> flip


----------



## LPBeier

flip - out


----------



## roadfix

out >> safe!


----------



## babetoo

safe=crack

babe


----------



## roadfix

crack >> cocaine


----------



## Barb L.

cocaine - Kills


----------



## roadfix

kills >> cyanide


----------



## LadyCook61

cyanide---bad


----------



## roadfix

bad >> habits


----------



## pdswife

habits - routine


----------



## babetoo

routine=boring

babe


----------



## pdswife

boring - work


----------



## elaine l

boring......sleepy


----------



## pdswife

sleepy - yawn


----------



## elaine l

yawn......bedtime


----------



## pdswife

bedtime - I wish


----------



## elaine l

I wish......stars


----------



## pdswife

stars - moon


----------



## elaine l

moon........shine


----------



## pdswife

shine - sun


----------



## elaine l

sun.....rain


----------



## pdswife

Rain - Seattle


----------



## elaine l

seattle.....sleepless


----------



## pdswife

sleepless - not me


----------



## elaine l

not me......me either


----------



## pdswife

me either - you too


----------



## elaine l

you too.....four


----------



## pdswife

four -square


----------



## elaine l

square....unpopular


----------



## pdswife

unpopular - bully


----------



## elaine l

bully......mean


----------



## pdswife

mean -evil


----------



## elaine l

evil....live


----------



## roadfix

live >> concert


----------



## LadyCook61

concert---orchestra


----------



## roadfix

orchestra  >> strings


----------



## babetoo

string = attached

babe


----------



## roadfix

attached >> monogamous


----------



## GrantsKat

monogamous ---> one


----------



## Barb L.

one - single


----------



## GrantsKat

single ---> unattached


----------



## pdswife

unattached - broken


----------



## GrantsKat

broken ---> useless


----------



## elaine l

useless......son

(hehehe)


----------



## miniman

That's mean

son - cuddly


----------



## SizzlininIN

cuddly - soft


----------



## luckytrim

Soft- plush


----------



## babetoo

plush=expensive

babe


----------



## miniman

expensive - 5 star


----------



## babetoo

hotel

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Lobby


----------



## miniman

lobby - parliament


----------



## Ranith

parliament - cigars


----------



## luckytrim

cigars - pipes


----------



## Silversage

pipes.....organ


----------



## miniman

organ - offal


----------



## GrantsKat

ok I had to google that lol!

offal ---> internal


----------



## luckytrim

Inside


----------



## GrantsKat

inside ---> confined


----------



## miniman

confined - jailed


----------



## luckytrim

confined--- surrounded


----------



## pdswife

surrounded - wagon train


----------



## GrantsKat

wagon train ---> western


----------



## miniman

wagon train - Indians


----------



## pdswife

Western - cowboy


----------



## GrantsKat

cowboy ---> spurs


----------



## miniman

spurs - rooster


----------



## luckytrim

rooster- hen house


----------



## GrantsKat

hen house ---> farm


----------



## luckytrim

Farm - chores


----------



## GrantsKat

chores ---> responsibilities


----------



## miniman

responsibilities - children


----------



## deelady

children....clutter


----------



## luckytrim

Clutter- garage


----------



## roadfix

clutter >> closet


----------



## GrantsKat

closet ---> clothes


----------



## deelady

clothes.......fashion


----------



## roadfix

fashion >> trend


----------



## GrantsKat

trend ---> fad


----------



## roadfix

fad >> hipsters


----------



## CookinBlues

Hipsters....Hippies


----------



## miniman

hippies - peace


----------



## roadfix

peace >> dove


----------



## LPBeier

dove - olive branch


----------



## Uncle Bob

olive branch..........switch


----------



## roadfix

switch >> bait


----------



## babetoo

bait=worms

babe


----------



## miniman

worms - scratch


----------



## deelady

scratch....sniff


----------



## roadfix

sniff >> allergies


----------



## LPBeier

allergies - hayfever


----------



## miniman

hayfever - sneeze


----------



## LPBeier

sneeze - tissue


----------



## deelady

tissue......paper


----------



## roadfix

paper >> Times


----------



## babetoo

dates

babe


----------



## roadfix

dates >> calendar


----------



## deelady

calendar......year


----------



## roadfix

year >> decade


----------



## babetoo

decade=older

babe


----------



## LPBeier

older - wiser


----------



## deelady

wiser.....mentor


----------



## roadfix

mentor >> sensei


----------



## deelady

sensei....Mr Miagi (sp)


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. Miagi - Arnold


----------



## roadfix

Arnold >> Kalifornia


----------



## LPBeier

Kalifornia - earthquake


----------



## roadfix

earthquake >> fault


----------



## LPBeier

fault - blame


----------



## roadfix

blame >> accuse


----------



## miniman

accuse - court


----------



## KissTC

court-ship


----------



## luckytrim

ship - mail


----------



## GrantsKat

mail ---> deliver


----------



## luckytrim

Good A.M. GK...........


deliver -- produce


----------



## GrantsKat

morning lt  : )

produce ---> veggies


----------



## luckytrim

veggies-- diet


----------



## GrantsKat

diet ---> restrictions


----------



## luckytrim

Restrictions - rules


----------



## miniman

rules - regulations


----------



## luckytrim

regulations - laws


----------



## miniman

laws - courts


----------



## GrantsKat

courts ---> judges


----------



## miniman

judges - wigs


----------



## GrantsKat

wigs ---> bald


----------



## miniman

bald - Kojak


----------



## GrantsKat

Kojak ---> lollipop!


----------



## LPBeier

lollipop - sucker


----------



## Uncle Bob

sucker..........candy


----------



## LPBeier

Candy - chocolate


----------



## miniman

chocolate - bar


----------



## roadfix

bar >> cocktails


----------



## LPBeier

cocktails - martini


----------



## miniman

martini - dry


----------



## meshoo96

dry......mouth


----------



## LPBeier

mouth - wash


----------



## miniman

wash - cloth


----------



## babetoo

cloth=dress

babe


----------



## miniman

dress - wedding


----------



## LPBeier

wedding - cake (who would have thunk I'd come up with that one eh?)


----------



## miniman

cake - round


----------



## roadfix

round >> about


----------



## LPBeier

about - face


----------



## roadfix

face >> the music


----------



## babetoo

music =  plays

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Plays - dramas


----------



## miniman

dramas - crisis


----------



## luckytrim

crisis - situation


----------



## Uncle Bob

situation...............comedy


----------



## luckytrim

comedy - slapstick


----------



## LPBeier

slapstick - humour


----------



## luckytrim

humor - satire


----------



## miniman

satire - politics


----------



## luckytrim

politics - Soap Opera


----------



## roadfix

soap opera  >> novelas


----------



## babetoo

romance

babe


----------



## roadfix

romance >> Harlequins


----------



## LadyCook61

Harlequins--boring


----------



## Loprraine

boring = yawn


----------



## LadyCook61

Yawn---sleepy


----------



## miniman

sleepy - late night


----------



## LPBeier

late night - Letterman


----------



## LadyCook61

Letterman---boring


----------



## LPBeier

boring - dull


----------



## LadyCook61

dull----tarnished


----------



## roadfix

tarnished >> record


----------



## LadyCook61

record---player


----------



## LPBeier

Player - sport


----------



## luckytrim

sport - olympic


----------



## roadfix

olympic >> athletes


----------



## luckytrim

Athletes - foot


----------



## roadfix

foot >> fetish


----------



## luckytrim

fetish - compulsion


----------



## miniman

compulsion - need


----------



## luckytrim

need - necessity


----------



## miniman

necessity - basic


----------



## roadfix

basic >> staple


----------



## luckytrim

basic - primary


----------



## miniman

primary - school


----------



## luckytrim

school - sardines


----------



## roadfix

sardines >> packed


----------



## luckytrim

packed-- bags


----------



## roadfix

Mamas & Papas


----------



## luckytrim

(good one!)

mamas & Papas - parents


----------



## LadyCook61

parents---deceased


----------



## luckytrim

Deceased - ancestors


----------



## LadyCook61

ancestors---Italy


----------



## luckytrim

Italy - vesuvius


----------



## roadfix

vesuvius >> St. Helens


----------



## LadyCook61

St. Helens---Volcano


----------



## luckytrim

Volcano - etna


----------



## miniman

etna - Sicily


----------



## luckytrim

Sicily - pie


----------



## miniman

pie - chips


----------



## Barb L.

chips - poker


----------



## miniman

poker - face


----------



## LadyCook61

face--lift


----------



## miniman

lift - elevator


----------



## roadfix

elevator >> shaft


----------



## babetoo

cheat

babe


----------



## miniman

cheat - con


----------



## roadfix

con >> pro


----------



## miniman

pro - golf


----------



## luckytrim

Golf - lightning


----------



## Uncle Bob

lightning......strike


----------



## LadyCook61

strike--baseball


----------



## miniman

baseball - diamond


----------



## LadyCook61

diamond---gem


----------



## miniman

gem - jewel


----------



## MsAnya

jewel - music


----------



## miniman

music - man


----------



## LadyCook61

man----male


----------



## roadfix

male  >> specie


----------



## babetoo

category

babe


----------



## miniman

catergory - library


----------



## Uncle Bob

library......card


----------



## GrantsKat

card ---> credit


----------



## miniman

credit - crunch


----------



## GrantsKat

crunch ---> chips


----------



## pdswife

chips - dip


----------



## GrantsKat

dip ---> dance


----------



## LadyCook61

dance---tango


----------



## GrantsKat

tango ---> fast-paced


----------



## LadyCook61

fast-paced---jitterbug


----------



## SizzlininIN

jitterbug - dance


----------



## LadyCook61

dance---Fred Astaire


----------



## luckytrim

Fred - ginger


----------



## miniman

ginger - spice


----------



## LadyCook61

spice---cardamom


----------



## miniman

cardamon - curry


----------



## Uncle Bob

curry........powder


----------



## LadyCook61

powder---puff


----------



## babetoo

smoke

babe


----------



## roadfix

smoke >> signal


----------



## miniman

signal - flag


----------



## Insty-Grill

flag>>olympics


----------



## roadfix

olympics >> Dream Team


----------



## luckytrim

dream team - beach vollyball


----------



## Uncle Bob

vollyball..........net


----------



## roadfix

net >> worth


----------



## goboenomo

worth >>> value


----------



## miniman

value - cheap


----------



## roadfix

cheap >> wine


----------



## miniman

wine - red


----------



## roadfix

red >> commies


----------



## babetoo

russians

babe


----------



## roadfix

vodka


----------



## pdswife

vodka- soda


----------



## Uncle Bob

soda.......cracker


----------



## roadfix

cracker >> jack


----------



## Uncle Bob

jack............cheese


----------



## roadfix

cheese >> sharp


----------



## Uncle Bob

sharp.....knife


----------



## pdswife

knife - blade


----------



## LadyCook61

blade----roller


----------



## roadfix

roller >> derby


----------



## pdswife

derby = race


----------



## LadyCook61

race---drag


----------



## pdswife

drag - pull


----------



## LadyCook61

pull---push


----------



## pdswife

push - shove


----------



## roadfix

shove >> bully


----------



## miniman

bully - beef


----------



## GrantsKat

beef ---> cow


----------



## miniman

cow - holy


----------



## GrantsKat

holy ---> scriptures


----------



## Uncle Bob

scriptures..........verses


----------



## GrantsKat

verses ---> sections


----------



## Uncle Bob

sections....grapefruit


----------



## GrantsKat

grapefruit ---> acidic


----------



## Uncle Bob

acidic.......lemon


----------



## GrantsKat

lemon ---> sourpuss = )


----------



## Uncle Bob

sourpuss ...attitude


----------



## GrantsKat

attitude ---> positive


----------



## pdswife

attitude - good


----------



## Uncle Bob

Positive/Good........Affirmative


----------



## pdswife

affirmative - agree


----------



## Uncle Bob

agree...consent


----------



## pdswife

consent - go along with


----------



## SizzlininIN

go along with - prank


----------



## GrantsKat

prank ---> joke


----------



## pdswife

joke = laugh


----------



## Uncle Bob

laugh.........Giggle


----------



## pdswife

giggle - child


----------



## GrantsKat

child ---> playful


----------



## LadyCook61

playful---kitten


----------



## pdswife

Kitten - want one


----------



## LadyCook61

want one---want more


----------



## GrantsKat

want one ---> yearn


----------



## Uncle Bob

yearn.....desire


----------



## LadyCook61

desire----vacation


----------



## roadfix

vacation >> relaxation


----------



## miniman

relaxation - snooze


----------



## miniman

button - do up


----------



## roadfix

snooze >> button


----------



## miniman

button - up


----------



## roadfix

up >> Heaven


----------



## KissTC

Heaven - sake


----------



## babetoo

take

babe


----------



## roadfix

five


----------



## Uncle Bob

five....fingers


----------



## LadyCook61

fingers---hand


----------



## babetoo

hand=shake

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

shake---milk


----------



## miniman

milk - cow


----------



## LadyCook61

cow---beef


----------



## GrantsKat

beef ---> steak


----------



## Lynd

steak -> vampire!


----------



## SizzlininIN

vampire - blood


----------



## GrantsKat

blood ---> red


----------



## LadyCook61

red---nail polish


----------



## pdswife

nail polish - toes


----------



## LadyCook61

toes---feet


----------



## pdswife

feet - flip flops


----------



## LadyCook61

flip flops--- summer


----------



## GrantsKat

summer ---> heatwave


----------



## pdswife

heatwave - sounds good


----------



## GrantsKat

sounds good ---> country music lol


----------



## roadfix

country music >> Americana


----------



## LadyCook61

Americana---history


----------



## roadfix

history >> buff


----------



## Uncle Bob

buff............wax


----------



## LadyCook61

wax---candles


----------



## Uncle Bob

candles......dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

dinner---meal


----------



## Uncle Bob

meal..........corn


----------



## LadyCook61

corn--cob pipe


----------



## GrantsKat

cob pipe ---> frosty the snowman


----------



## Uncle Bob

snowman.....................melt


----------



## SizzlininIN

melt - heat


----------



## luckytrim

heat- simmer


----------



## LadyCook61

simmer---low heat


----------



## miniman

low heat - winter


----------



## LadyCook61

Winter---snow


----------



## roadfix

snow >> angel


----------



## Uncle Bob

angel........wings


----------



## roadfix

wings >> buffalo


----------



## LadyCook61

Buffalo--Bison


----------



## roadfix

bison >> Yellowstone


----------



## LadyCook61

yellowstone--geyser


----------



## roadfix

geyser  >> Old Faithful


----------



## babetoo

elderly husbandbabe


----------



## GrantsKat

old faithful ---> flag


----------



## luckytrim

Flag - signal


----------



## GrantsKat

signal ---> hazards


----------



## luckytrim

Hazards - potholes


----------



## GrantsKat

potholes ---> manhattan


----------



## luckytrim

Manhattan - taxi


----------



## pdswife

taxi - driver


----------



## miniman

driver - home please


----------



## pdswife

home - sweet


----------



## GrantsKat

home please ---> Dorothy


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet - tooth


----------



## pdswife

tooth -cavity


----------



## miniman

cavity - hole


----------



## GrantsKat

hole ---> doughnut


----------



## pdswife

hole - pit


----------



## luckytrim

Pit - pendulum


----------



## GrantsKat

pendulum ---> clock


----------



## luckytrim

Clock - sundial


----------



## GrantsKat

sundial ---> sand


----------



## luckytrim

Sand - paper


----------



## GrantsKat

paper ---> printer


----------



## luckytrim

printer - copier


----------



## GrantsKat

copier ---> poser


----------



## luckytrim

poser - counterfeit


----------



## GrantsKat

counterfeit ---> phony


----------



## LadyCook61

phoney---puppets


----------



## luckytrim

Phony - knock-off


----------



## GrantsKat

knock-off ---> kill(?)


----------



## luckytrim

(works for me!)

kill - supress


----------



## miniman

suppress - censor


----------



## LadyCook61

censor---movie ratings


----------



## roadfix

movie ratings >> over rated


----------



## miniman

over rated - exagerrated


----------



## luckytrim

exagerrated - embellished


----------



## Uncle Bob

embellished......inflated


----------



## babetoo

inflated=prices 

babe


----------



## miniman

prices - rising


----------



## roadfix

rising >> Sun


----------



## miniman

sun - yellow


----------



## roadfix

yellow >> submarine


----------



## miniman

submarine - Beatles


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> submarine - Beatles


 
squash

babe


----------



## roadfix

squash >> snail


----------



## Uncle Bob

snail.......mail


----------



## roadfix

mail >> You've got!


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> mail >> You've got!


 
notice

babe


----------



## roadfix

notice >> alert


----------



## miniman

alert - awake


----------



## jennyhill

Awake - Asleep




___________________
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Sumptuous food [/FONT][FONT=verdana, sans-serif]is a romantic getaway!!![/FONT]


----------



## miniman

asleep - dreaming


----------



## luckytrim

dreaming - wish


----------



## Uncle Bob

wish.....................star


----------



## luckytrim

star - polaris


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

polaris......sky


----------



## LadyCook61

sky----universe


----------



## luckytrim

universe - infinity


----------



## LadyCook61

infinity--endless


----------



## luckytrim

endless - monday


----------



## roadfix

monday >> morning quarterback


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> monday >> morning quarterback


 

quarterback=halfback

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

halfback.............runner


----------



## josh_swinehart

Forrest Gump -- Shrimp


----------



## miniman

shrimp - jambalaya


----------



## Uncle Bob

jambalaya.............rice


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> jambalaya.............rice


 

rice=pudding

babe


----------



## Barb L.

pudding - butterscotch


----------



## LadyCook61

butterscotch---favorite


----------



## deelady

favorite.....song


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> favorite.....song


 
song=in my heart, or melody lol

babe


----------



## deelady

melody.....tune


----------



## miniman

tune - up


----------



## roadfix

up >> skirt


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Skirt - steak


----------



## luckytrim

Steak - sauce


----------



## GrantsKat

sauce ---> gravy


----------



## miniman

gravy - beef


----------



## luckytrim

Beef - complaint


----------



## miniman

complaint - its wrong


----------



## GrantsKat

its wrong --- > incorrect


----------



## luckytrim

incorrect - error


----------



## Uncle Bob

error............mistake


----------



## GrantsKat

mistake ---> wrong


----------



## Uncle Bob

wrong.......................way


----------



## luckytrim

way - direction


----------



## GrantsKat

direction ---> instruction


----------



## luckytrim

Instruction - tutor


----------



## GrantsKat

tutor ---> teach


----------



## luckytrim

teach - lecture


----------



## Uncle Bob

lecture......instruct


----------



## miniman

instruct - teach


----------



## GrantsKat

teach ---> lesson


----------



## Uncle Bob

lesson........plan


----------



## luckytrim

Plan - outline


----------



## GrantsKat

outline ---> draw


----------



## LadyCook61

draw----paint


----------



## GrantsKat

paint ---> brush


----------



## LadyCook61

brush---horsehair


----------



## GrantsKat

horsehair ---> coarse


----------



## LadyCook61

coarse----kosher salt


----------



## luckytrim

kosher - passover


----------



## LadyCook61

passover---feast


----------



## roadfix

feast >> roast


----------



## LadyCook61

roast---beef


----------



## roadfix

beef >> patty


----------



## LadyCook61

patty---cake


----------



## roadfix

cake >> walk


----------



## deelady

walk.......step


----------



## LadyCook61

step---door


----------



## miniman

door - entry


----------



## roadfix

entry >> grand


----------



## miniman

grand - piano


----------



## roadfix

piano >> Liberaci


----------



## miniman

Liberaci - glitter


----------



## roadfix

glitter >> New Year's Eve


----------



## miniman

New Years Eve - Hogmanay


----------



## deelady

Hogmanay....Scottish


----------



## LadyCook61

scottish---kilts


----------



## miniman

kilts - tartan


----------



## deelady

tartan....pattern


----------



## miniman

pattern - wallpaper


----------



## LadyCook61

wallpaper---paste


----------



## miniman

paste - jewllery


----------



## LadyCook61

jewelry---cubic zirconia


----------



## miniman

cubic zirconia - diamond


----------



## LadyCook61

diamond--gem


----------



## deelady

gem......rare


----------



## LadyCook61

rare---roast beef


----------



## roadfix

roast beef >> Arby's


----------



## LadyCook61

Arby's --fast food


----------



## roadfix

fast food >> junk food


----------



## deelady

Junk food......waistline


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Junk food......waistline


 
big

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

big---hot air balloon


----------



## deelady

hot air baloon.....view


----------



## LadyCook61

view----skyline


----------



## babetoo

skyline=city

babe


----------



## miniman

city - sin


----------



## Lynd

sin - chocolate??


----------



## miniman

chocolate - pleasure


----------



## LPBeier

pleasure - simple


----------



## miniman

simple - keep it


----------



## SizzlininIN

keep it - change


----------



## LPBeier

change - coins


----------



## LadyCook61

coins----money


----------



## GrantsKat

money ---> bills


----------



## miniman

bills - ouch


----------



## GrantsKat

ouch ---> papercut


----------



## LadyCook61

papercut---bandaid


----------



## Lynd

bandaid - music


----------



## miniman

music - score


----------



## GrantsKat

score ---> homerun


----------



## Uncle Bob

homerun......bat


----------



## GrantsKat

bat ---> nocturnal


----------



## deelady

nocturnal......my daughter!


----------



## GrantsKat

your daughter ---> adorable


----------



## miniman

adorable - kiddies


----------



## Uncle Bob

adorable................charming


----------



## deelady

(aww thanks Grantskat!)

kiddies......silly


----------



## deelady

charming....prince


----------



## miniman

prince - tuna


----------



## roadfix

tuna >> charlie


----------



## GrantsKat

charlie ---> starkist


----------



## roadfix

starkist >> albacore


----------



## deelady

starkist......tin can


----------



## GrantsKat

tin can ---> tinman


----------



## LPBeier

tin can - wedding car


----------



## deelady

wedding car...just married


----------



## GrantsKat

just married ---> honeymoon


----------



## deelady

honeymoon...vavavaVoom!!


----------



## GrantsKat

vavavavavoom ---> Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Elise

Mathew McConaughey.....Handsome


----------



## LPBeier

Handsome - dashing


----------



## miniman

dashing - white sergeant


----------



## babetoo

army

babe


----------



## miniman

army - square bashing


----------



## GrantsKat

square bashing ---> drill


----------



## Uncle Bob

drill..........bit


----------



## roadfix

bit >> part


----------



## SizzlininIN

part - hair


----------



## roadfix

hair >> musical


----------



## miniman

musical - Oklahoma


----------



## roadfix

Oklahoma >> tornados


----------



## miniman

tornados - Wizard of Oz


----------



## LPBeier

Wizard of Oz - Kansas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kansas..........City


----------



## GrantsKat

city ---> downtown


----------



## roadfix

downtown >> Petula Clark


----------



## GrantsKat

Petula Clark ---> English


----------



## miniman

English - me


----------



## roadfix

me >> generation


----------



## Lynd

me -- you!


----------



## LadyCook61

you---human


----------



## miniman

human - body


----------



## roadfix

body >> language


----------



## miniman

language - Spanish


----------



## roadfix

Spanish >> fly


----------



## miniman

fly - high


----------



## roadfix

high >> five


----------



## miniman

five - fingers


----------



## Barb L.

fingers - toes


----------



## roadfix

toes >> pedicure


----------



## miniman

Hi Barb - haven't seen you for a while.

toes - ten


----------



## LadyCook61

ten---dollars


----------



## deelady

dollars....cents


----------



## roadfix

cents  >> pesos


----------



## pdswife

pesos - tacos


----------



## roadfix

tacos >> gyros


----------



## Uncle Bob

tacos.......shells


----------



## pdswife

shells = beach


----------



## roadfix

beach > cove


----------



## pdswife

cove - rowboat


----------



## middie

rowboat... oar


----------



## deelady

oar....paddle


----------



## roadfix

paddle >> parochial school


----------



## babetoo

nuns

babe


----------



## roadfix

nuns >> convent


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

quiet


----------



## Lynd

quiet - hangover


----------



## LPBeier

hangover - tequila


----------



## SizzlininIN

tequila - margarita


----------



## GrantsKat

margarita ---> frozen


----------



## LadyCook61

frozen---north


----------



## GrantsKat

north ---> oliver


----------



## LadyCook61

oliver---dickens


----------



## pdswife

Oliver - Brady Bunch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brady Bunch............family


----------



## LadyCook61

family---dysfunctional


----------



## miniman

dysfunctional - broken


----------



## LadyCook61

broken---heart


----------



## GrantsKat

heart ---> beat


----------



## Uncle Bob

beat...........eggs


----------



## GrantsKat

eggs ---> benedict


----------



## LadyCook61

benedict--arnold


----------



## Elise

Arnold ----shwartzenager


----------



## GrantsKat

shwartzenager ---> terminater


----------



## cara

terminator - movie


----------



## roadfix

movie >> popcorn


----------



## cara

popcorn - microwave


----------



## LadyCook61

microwave---handy


----------



## roadfix

handy >> man


----------



## GrantsKat

man ---> hormones = )


----------



## LadyCook61

hormones --- menopause


----------



## GrantsKat

menopause ---> hot flash


----------



## miniman

hot flash - explosion


----------



## LadyCook61

explosion---dynamite


----------



## roadfix

dynamite >> groovey!


----------



## miniman

groovy - man


----------



## SizzlininIN

man - adam


----------



## miniman

adam - eve


----------



## babetoo

christmas

babe


----------



## miniman

christmas - santa


----------



## SizzlininIN

santa - elves


----------



## miniman

elves - green


----------



## LPBeier

green - enviornment


----------



## Uncle Bob

enviornment..................place


----------



## roadfix

place >> put


----------



## babetoo

put=downbabe


----------



## pdswife

down - stairs


----------



## Uncle Bob

stairs..............steps


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> stairs..............steps


 

step=ladder

babe


----------



## miniman

ladder - climb


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

climb -- tree


----------



## miniman

tree - house


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

house -- yard


----------



## miniman

yard - meter


----------



## Lynd

meter - park


----------



## LadyCook61

park---ticket


----------



## miniman

ticket - concert


----------



## Lynd

concert - booze!


----------



## LadyCook61

booze---smelly


----------



## miniman

smelly - feet


----------



## roadfix

feet >> fetish


----------



## LadyCook61

fetish--kinky


----------



## GrantsKat

kinky ---> adventureous


----------



## roadfix

adventurous >> explore


----------



## miniman

explore - find out


----------



## LadyCook61

Explore ----hike


----------



## SizzlininIN

hike - trail


----------



## miniman

trail - follow


----------



## LadyCook61

follow---lead


----------



## miniman

lead - chair


----------



## LadyCook61

chair---recliner


----------



## Barb L.

Recliner - Hubby


----------



## LadyCook61

hubby---spouse


----------



## roadfix

spouse >> SO


----------



## SizzlininIN

SO - and


----------



## roadfix

and >> but


----------



## miniman

but - goat


----------



## LadyCook61

goat---cheese


----------



## miniman

cheese - cheddar


----------



## roadfix

cheddar >> sharp


----------



## miniman

sharp - knife


----------



## roadfix

knife >> stab


----------



## SizzlininIN

stab - crime


----------



## babetoo

crime = punishment

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

punishment.............jail


----------



## roadfix

jail >> free meals


----------



## deelady

free meals......poor quality


----------



## babetoo

poor quality=shoddy

babe


----------



## roadfix

shoddy >> construction


----------



## GrantsKat

construction ---> mason


----------



## roadfix

mason >> Master


----------



## deelady

Master.......plan


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Master.......plan


 

plan=blueprint

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

blueprint..........design


----------



## roadfix

design >> flaw


----------



## GrantsKat

flaw ---> blemish


----------



## deelady

blemish....puberty


----------



## babetoo

teenager

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

teenager..........>>>  {driver's} license


----------



## Lynd

license - television


----------



## luckytrim

Television - schedule


----------



## LadyCook61

schedule---appointments


----------



## luckytrim

Appointments - cabinet


----------



## LadyCook61

cabinet--kitchen


----------



## luckytrim

kitchen - counter


----------



## pdswife

counter - bean


----------



## LadyCook61

bean----legume


----------



## pdswife

legume = green


----------



## LadyCook61

green---color


----------



## luckytrim

Color - enhance


----------



## pdswife

color - book


----------



## GrantsKat

green ---> envy


----------



## LadyCook61

book---read


----------



## pdswife

read - learn


----------



## LadyCook61

learn---alphabet


----------



## pdswife

alphabet -Greek


----------



## LadyCook61

Greek--feta cheese


----------



## luckytrim

feta cheese - goat


----------



## GrantsKat

goat ---> milk


----------



## luckytrim

milk- chores


----------



## GrantsKat

chores ---> allowance


----------



## luckytrim

allowance- parameter


----------



## GrantsKat

parameter ---> mathmatics


----------



## luckytrim

mathematics - flunk


----------



## GrantsKat

flunk ---> fail


----------



## luckytrim

fail- stumble


----------



## GrantsKat

stumble ---> trip


----------



## luckytrim

trip - journey


----------



## middie

journey... adventure


----------



## luckytrim

adventure - safari


----------



## Uncle Bob

safari.......trip


----------



## luckytrim

trip - stumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

stumble......fall


----------



## luckytrim

fall - autumn


----------



## Uncle Bob

autumn......leaves


----------



## luckytrim

leaves - rake


----------



## Uncle Bob

rake.....burn


----------



## luckytrim

burn - summer


----------



## LadyCook61

Summer---season


----------



## roadfix

season >> taste


----------



## LadyCook61

taste---tongue


----------



## roadfix

tongue >> tacos


----------



## LadyCook61

tacos---tortillas


----------



## roadfix

tortillas >> flour


----------



## LadyCook61

flour---wheat


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> flour---wheat


 
thins

 babe


----------



## deelady

thins.....thick


----------



## LadyCook61

thins---crackers


----------



## deelady

crackers....snack


----------



## roadfix

snack >> bar


----------



## LadyCook61

snack---fruits


----------



## deelady

(I'm eating fruit snacks right now!! LOL)

fruits....veggies


----------



## LPBeier

veggies - greens


----------



## roadfix

greens >> Martians


----------



## babetoo

greens=corn bread


babe


----------



## LPBeier

Corn Bread - Uncle Bob!


----------



## deelady

Uncle Bob....sweet


----------



## LPBeier

deelady said:


> Uncle Bob....sweet


 
I totally agree!

sweet - dessert


----------



## deelady

dessert.....menu


----------



## LPBeier

menu - restaurant


----------



## jennyhill

Restaurant - Cuisine


----------



## roadfix

cuisine >> lean


----------



## luckytrim

Lean - skinny


----------



## Uncle Bob

skinny............dip


----------



## luckytrim

Dip- ladle


----------



## miniman

ladle -soup


----------



## LadyCook61

soup---kitchen


----------



## luckytrim

Kitchen - cabinet


----------



## Uncle Bob

cabinet..........door


----------



## miniman

door - entry


----------



## luckytrim

Entry - inclusion


----------



## deelady

inclusion....seclusion


----------



## luckytrim

seclusion - confinement


----------



## LadyCook61

confinement--prison


----------



## luckytrim

prison - cage


----------



## deelady

cage...Nicholas


----------



## luckytrim

nicholas - saint


----------



## deelady

saint...Michael


----------



## SizzlininIN

Michael....Name


----------



## deelady

Name.....title


----------



## elaine l

title......important


----------



## Uncle Bob

important.....information


----------



## LadyCook61

important---family


----------



## elaine l

family......holidays


----------



## LadyCook61

holidays---stressful


----------



## elaine l

stressful....work


----------



## deelady

work.....pay


----------



## elaine l

pay.....thursdays


----------



## Uncle Bob

thursdays........Fridays


----------



## miniman

fridays - thank god


----------



## roadfix

thank God >> Amen


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> thank God >> Amen


 
amen=church

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

church---building


----------



## luckytrim

Building - constructing


----------



## Uncle Bob

constructing........toys


----------



## SizzlininIN

toys - childhood


----------



## Uncle Bob

childhood....games


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Games ----> laughter


----------



## Uncle Bob

laughter............joke


----------



## luckytrim

Joke - joker


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

joker -- cards


----------



## luckytrim

cards - identification


----------



## LadyCook61

idenditification---drivers license


----------



## LPBeier

drivers license - photograph


----------



## luckytrim

photograph - memory


----------



## Uncle Bob

memory......banks


----------



## LadyCook61

banks---safe deposit box


----------



## roadfix

safe deposit box >> vault


----------



## LadyCook61

vault---fort knox


----------



## roadfix

Fort Knox >> impenetrable


----------



## luckytrim

impenetrable - thick


----------



## roadfix

thick >> juicy


----------



## pdswife

Juicy - peach


----------



## LadyCook61

peach---fruit


----------



## deelady

fruit....tree


----------



## roadfix

tree >> huggers


----------



## luckytrim

huggers - hip


----------



## deelady

hip...cool


----------



## Uncle Bob

cool.......whip


----------



## roadfix

whip >> chains


----------



## deelady

chains.....bound


----------



## roadfix

bound >> duct tape


----------



## deelady

duct tape....mans best friend!


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

man's best friend -- dog


----------



## LadyCook61

dogs ---drool


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

drool ---- slimey


----------



## LadyCook61

slimey---eels


----------



## roadfix

eels >> grilled


----------



## LadyCook61

grilled----Hibachi


----------



## babetoo

quick

babe


----------



## pdswife

quick - easy


----------



## Uncle Bob

easy.......simple


----------



## pdswife

simple - simon


----------



## Uncle Bob

simon......idol


----------



## pdswife

Idol - God


----------



## Uncle Bob

God..Creator


----------



## pdswife

Creator - make


----------



## Uncle Bob

make...........love


----------



## pdswife

Love - husband


----------



## Uncle Bob

husband......lucky


----------



## pdswife

(mine sure is)

Lucky- number 7


----------



## Uncle Bob

(I know)

number 7........Car


----------



## pdswife

car - crash


( and thank you!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

crash.....landing


(you're welcome)


----------



## deelady

landing....air plane


----------



## LadyCook61

air plane--- flying


----------



## deelady

flying.....soaring


----------



## deelady

eagle......bald


----------



## roadfix

bald >> Kojak


----------



## pdswife

Kojak - lolliepop


----------



## miniman

Kojak - Telly Savalas


----------



## pdswife

Telly Savalas -KING AND I


----------



## miniman

King & I - Siam


----------



## middie

King... idiot   (it's his last name)


----------



## pdswife

idiot - dummy


----------



## josh_swinehart

Dummy -- CPR


----------



## middie

CPR... life or death


----------



## Uncle Bob

life or death..............choice


----------



## LadyCook61

choice---personal


----------



## josh_swinehart

personal -- space


----------



## roadfix

space >> Universe


----------



## middie

Universe... galaxy


----------



## roadfix

galaxy >> Andromeda


----------



## pdswife

Andromeda - Rocking space adventure


----------



## Uncle Bob

adventure.....travel


----------



## LadyCook61

travel---motor home


----------



## pdswife

Home = safe


----------



## Uncle Bob

safe...combination


----------



## pdswife

combination - numbers


----------



## LadyCook61

combination---lock


----------



## pdswife

lock - hair


----------



## LadyCook61

Hair---wig


----------



## pdswife

wig - Dolly Parton


----------



## LadyCook61

DP----singer


----------



## pdswife

singer - song


----------



## LadyCook61

song---composer


----------



## pdswife

composer - notes


----------



## middie

Notes... letters


----------



## pdswife

Letters - love


----------



## middie

love... hurts


----------



## deelady

LOVE.......blessing


----------



## LadyCook61

blessing----my cats


----------



## pdswife

My cats - miss mine


----------



## middie

cats.. i miss them


----------



## LadyCook61

miss ---my Aunt


----------



## pdswife

I miss them - every day


----------



## middie

my Aunt... she's crazy and nosey but I love her anyway


----------



## pdswife

she's crazy and nosey but i love her anyway  - can't think of anyone


----------



## LadyCook61

me either lol


----------



## pdswife

lol - good joke


----------



## middie

well... use my aunt then lol


----------



## LadyCook61

my Aunt---warm and loving.


----------



## middie

warm and loving... my mommy


----------



## LadyCook61

my mommy---deceased


----------



## middie

deceased.. my dad, my grandfather, by grandmother, and my brother-in-law


----------



## LadyCook61

same here except it is ex brother in law.


----------



## babetoo

husband deceased, i miss him very much.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

much...........alot


----------



## pdswife

alot - rain


----------



## middie

rain... wet


----------



## pdswife

wet - water


----------



## LadyCook61

water---inground pool


----------



## middie

pool... swimming


----------



## pdswife

inground pool - pool boy


----------



## deelady

pool boy.....speedo!


----------



## Uncle Bob

swimming..........suit


----------



## middie

suit... tie


----------



## pdswife

tie - knot


----------



## middie

knot... hair


----------



## pdswife

hair - ponytail


----------



## middie

ponytail... scrunchie


----------



## deelady

pony tail......rubber band


----------



## pdswife

rubber band - snap


----------



## middie

snap.. fingers


----------



## deelady

fingers.....lickin


----------



## pdswife

lickin - good


----------



## middie

good... food


----------



## pdswife

food - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner...........date


----------



## middie

date... hit or miss


----------



## deelady

date...night


----------



## Uncle Bob

hit or miss.........choice


----------



## Uncle Bob

night............things


----------



## deelady

things.....creatures


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

habit -- break


----------



## LadyCook61

break---coffee


----------



## roadfix

coffee >> black


----------



## LadyCook61

black---dark


----------



## roadfix

dark >> handsome


----------



## LPBeier

handsome - dashing


----------



## LadyCook61

dashing ---Cary  Grant


----------



## miniman

Cary Grant - old movies


----------



## LadyCook61

old movies---better


----------



## roadfix

better > best


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> better > best


 

in show

babe


----------



## roadfix

in show > woof woof


----------



## LPBeier

woof woof - bark


----------



## roadfix

bark > mulch


----------



## elaine l

mulch.......smell


----------



## LPBeier

smell - the roses


----------



## LadyCook61

bark---tree


----------



## elaine l

tree.......leaves


----------



## roadfix

leaves > Fall


----------



## elaine l

fall......love


----------



## roadfix

Love > Story


----------



## elaine l

story......tale

And Roadfix how come I can't pm you?


----------



## roadfix

Sure you can, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## elaine l

Really?  is that a challenge?


----------



## roadfix

Really? >> really


----------



## elaine l

really.......definite


----------



## roadfix

definitely >> maybe


----------



## elaine l

maybe.......undecided


----------



## Uncle Bob

definite,,,,,,maybe


----------



## elaine l

maybe.......waivering


----------



## Uncle Bob

waivering,,,,,,,,,,,drunk


----------



## elaine l

drunk.......weekends


----------



## elaine l

non commital........weak!!!!


----------



## roadfix

weak > link


----------



## elaine l

link......jewelry


----------



## Uncle Bob

jewelry............store


----------



## elaine l

store........food


----------



## Uncle Bob

food.............drink


----------



## elaine l

drink.....water


----------



## Uncle Bob

water........swim


----------



## elaine l

swim.......ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

ocean..............waves


----------



## elaine l

waves......moods


----------



## roadfix

moods >> swings


----------



## elaine l

swings......children


----------



## Uncle Bob

moods.........change


----------



## deelady

children.....kids


----------



## Uncle Bob

children.....kids


----------



## elaine l

kids......goats


----------



## pdswife

goats - milk


----------



## elaine l

milk......cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

cookies..............chocolate


----------



## roadfix

chocolate > dark


----------



## elaine l

dark.....tan


----------



## babetoo

elaine l said:


> dark.....tan


 


tan=sunburn

babe


----------



## roadfix

sunburn >> aloe vera


----------



## deelady

aloe vera......green


----------



## roadfix

green > tea


----------



## deelady

tea...leaves


----------



## Uncle Bob

leaves.....rake


----------



## Lynd

shovel


----------



## middie

Shovel.. snow (eck)


----------



## luckytrim

Snow - balls


----------



## roadfix

balls >> guts


----------



## babetoo

offal

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

offal..............tongue


----------



## roadfix

tongue >> french kiss


----------



## Uncle Bob

kiss............chocolate


----------



## deelady

chocolate.....chip


----------



## roadfix

chip > shoulder


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoulder.........pad


----------



## roadfix

pad > knee


----------



## deelady

knee.....bend


----------



## roadfix

bend > over


----------



## deelady

over......out


----------



## LPBeier

out - baseball


----------



## sichuan dingdong

baseball - team


----------



## LPBeier

team - player


----------



## sichuan dingdong

player - piano


----------



## GrantsKat

piano ---> keys


----------



## Uncle Bob

keys..........Florida


----------



## GrantsKat

Florida ---> swamp


----------



## Uncle Bob

swamp.....................cypress


----------



## Lynd

garden


----------



## Uncle Bob

garden...........plow


----------



## LPBeier

plow - horse


----------



## LadyCook61

horse---mare


----------



## roadfix

mare > sea


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> mare > sea


 
bass

babe


----------



## roadfix

bass > guitar


----------



## pdswife

guitar - JOhn Denver


----------



## Uncle Bob

JOhn Denver...........Montana


----------



## roadfix

Montana > 1000 lakes


----------



## deelady

1000 lakes.....1 billion moskitos!


----------



## elaine l

mosquitos.......camping


----------



## pdswife

camping - tent


----------



## elaine l

tent........army


----------



## roadfix

army >> barracks


----------



## elaine l

barracks.........cots


----------



## roadfix

cots > back ache


----------



## elaine l

backache.....massage


----------



## roadfix

massage > yes


----------



## elaine l

yes......yes


----------



## roadfix

yes > positive


----------



## elaine l

positive....math


----------



## roadfix

math > algebra


----------



## elaine l

algebra......letters


----------



## TATTRAT

letters>>>xyz


----------



## elaine l

xyz....song


----------



## TATTRAT

song=RUSH


----------



## elaine l

rush.....hurry


----------



## roadfix

hurry > pronto!


----------



## elaine l

pronto......NOW!


----------



## roadfix

NOW! > Apocolypse


----------



## elaine l

Apocolypse......movie


----------



## roadfix

movie > popcorn


----------



## elaine l

popcorn.....soda


----------



## roadfix

soda > red vines


----------



## elaine l

red vines.....wine?


----------



## deelady

wine.....glass


----------



## roadfix

wine? > nope


----------



## elaine l

glass.....fragile


----------



## elaine l

roadfix said:


> wine? > nope



Whadda mean nope?


----------



## TATTRAT

fragile=must be italian


----------



## elaine l

italian.....me


----------



## roadfix

me > mutt


----------



## elaine l

mutt.......cute


----------



## roadfix

cute > cuddly


----------



## elaine l

cuddly......babies


----------



## Uncle Bob

soda.....pop


----------



## Uncle Bob

babies..........diapers


----------



## deelady

diapers,,,,,STINK!


----------



## roadfix

stink > skunk


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> stink > skunk


 
cabbage

babe


----------



## deelady

cabbage...head


----------



## LadyCook61

head---shampoo


----------



## roadfix

shampoo > Warren Beatty


----------



## pdswife

Warren Beatty - actor


----------



## LadyCook61

warren Beatty---shirley MacLaine's brother


----------



## pdswife

brother - sister


----------



## deelady

Warren Beatty....Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LadyCook61

Bonnie and Clyde--crooks


----------



## babetoo

outlaws

babe


----------



## pdswife

outlaws - prison


----------



## roadfix

prison > chain gang


----------



## deelady

chain gang.....singing


----------



## roadfix

singing > in the rain


----------



## pdswife

rain - umbrella


----------



## LadyCook61

umbrella--Mary Poppins


----------



## pdswife

Mary Poppins - spoonful of sugar


----------



## deelady

spoonful of sugar.....cavities


----------



## pdswife

cavities - holes


----------



## deelady

holes....hubby's socks!


----------



## pdswife

hubby socks - drawer


----------



## deelady

drawer.....night stand


----------



## pdswife

night stand - books


----------



## roadfix

books > library


----------



## LadyCook61

library---free


----------



## roadfix

free > clinic


----------



## Uncle Bob

clinic.....doctor


----------



## LadyCook61

doctor---expensive


----------



## pdswife

expensive= travel


----------



## Uncle Bob

travel..............guide


----------



## pdswife

guide - leader

( HI UB, hope you're having a wonderful day!!)


----------



## miniman

leader - front


----------



## LadyCook61

front---back


----------



## roadfix

back > to back


----------



## Lynd

front


----------



## roadfix

front > storm


----------



## Lynd

rain


----------



## roadfix

rain > dance


----------



## GrantsKat

dance ---> twostep


----------



## roadfix

twostep > ballroom


----------



## GrantsKat

ballroom ---> waltz


----------



## roadfix

waltz > Strauss


----------



## GrantsKat

Strauss ---> german


----------



## roadfix

German >> engineering


----------



## suziquzie

engineering - choo choo train


----------



## roadfix

choo choo train >> locomotive


----------



## Uncle Bob

locomotive..........engine


----------



## LPBeier

engine - motor


----------



## elaine l

motor.....head


----------



## LPBeier

head - cheese


----------



## elaine l

cheese.....ripe


----------



## roadfix

ripe > soft


----------



## deelady

soft......pillow


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> soft......pillow


 
pillow=feathers

babe


----------



## deelady

feathers....chicken


----------



## roadfix

chicken > wus


----------



## Lynd

wimp


----------



## elaine l

wimp......scared


----------



## luckytrim

scared - petrified


----------



## elaine l

petrified.......flying


----------



## LadyCook61

flying---hang gliding


----------



## elaine l

hang gliding.......daring


----------



## roadfix

daring > sky jump


----------



## elaine l

sky jump......wicked daring


----------



## LPBeier

wicked daring - fear factor


----------



## elaine l

fear factor.......bugs


----------



## roadfix

bugs > insects


----------



## elaine l

insects.....science


----------



## LPBeier

science - experiment


----------



## elaine l

experiment......burner


----------



## LadyCook61

burner---flasks


----------



## elaine l

flasks.......whiskey


----------



## roadfix

whiskey > bourbon


----------



## elaine l

bourbon.....sidecars


----------



## LadyCook61

sidecar---motorcyle


----------



## roadfix

motorcycle > chico


----------



## elaine l

chico......man


----------



## Uncle Bob

man...woman


----------



## babetoo

woman=child

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

child..............treasure


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> child..............treasure


 

treasure=chest

babe


----------



## LPBeier

chest - hair


----------



## Loprraine

hair = scissors


----------



## LPBeier

scissors - cut


----------



## elaine l

cut.......hair sweeper


----------



## LPBeier

hair sweeper - salon


----------



## Uncle Bob

salon.........parlor


----------



## roadfix

parlour > beauty


----------



## deelady

beauty.....queen


----------



## Uncle Bob

queen.....hearts


----------



## roadfix

hearts > gizzards


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> hearts > gizzards


 
fried

babe


----------



## deelady

fried........deep


----------



## roadfix

deep > thought


----------



## LPBeier

thought - idea


----------



## roadfix

idea > brilliant


----------



## LPBeier

brilliant - vibrant


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> brilliant - vibrant


 
color

babe


----------



## elaine l

color.....black


----------



## Uncle Bob

black........paint


----------



## deelady

paint......artist


----------



## babetoo

artist=easel

babe


----------



## deelady

easel......brush


----------



## roadfix

brush > stroke


----------



## GrantsKat

stroke ---> pet


----------



## deelady

pet.....companion


----------



## GrantsKat

companion ---> friend


----------



## getoutamykitchen

friend ----> husband

I can't help it I'm happily married!


----------



## deelady

husband.....soul mate


----------



## GrantsKat

soul mate ---> spouse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

spouse----> married


----------



## GrantsKat

married ---> ceremony


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ceremony ----> party


----------



## roadfix

party > pooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pooper ----> toilet


----------



## GrantsKat

toilet ---> potty


----------



## roadfix

potty > porta


----------



## melt

Porta Nails>Satellite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Satellite ----> dish


----------



## LadyCook61

Dish---broken


----------



## melt

broken > Heart


----------



## LadyCook61

Heart---attack


----------



## roadfix

attack > Mac


----------



## babetoo

donalds                                                                            babe


----------



## LadyCook61

donalds---trump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trump ----> cards


----------



## roadfix

cards > 21


----------



## deelady

21.....drink


----------



## LadyCook61

drink---beverage


----------



## roadfix

beverage > alcoholic


----------



## deelady

beverage....refreshing


----------



## LadyCook61

refreshing-----lemonade


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

lemonade -- sour


----------



## LadyCook61

sour---candy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

candy ----> cane


----------



## LadyCook61

cane-----staff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

staff ----> employees


----------



## babetoo

payroll

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

payroll ----> check


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

check -- chess


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chess ----> game


----------



## roadfix

game > plan


----------



## LPBeier

plan - scheme


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Scheme ----> Lie


----------



## luckytrim

Lie - golf


----------



## miniman

golf -tee


----------



## GrantsKat

tee ---> ball


----------



## miniman

ball - bat


----------



## luckytrim

Bat- boy


----------



## GrantsKat

boy ---> male


----------



## miniman

male - husband


----------



## GrantsKat

husband ---> handyman lol


----------



## LadyCook61

handyman----handywoman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

handywoman ----> Mom


----------



## GrantsKat

mom ---> overworked


----------



## getoutamykitchen

overworked ----> underpaid


----------



## melt

Underpaid>Broke


----------



## LadyCook61

broke---fences


----------



## deelady

fences.......borders


----------



## Lynd

country


----------



## roadfix

country > music


----------



## getoutamykitchen

music ----> row


----------



## roadfix

row > your boat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boat ----> gravy


----------



## LadyCook61

gravy----redeye


----------



## GrantsKat

redeye ---> flight


----------



## roadfix

flight > risk


----------



## miniman

risk - monopoly


----------



## LadyCook61

monopoly---oil barons


----------



## miniman

oil barons - Dallas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dallas ----> Series


----------



## miniman

series - baseball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baseball ----> field


----------



## LadyCook61

field--of dreams movie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dreams ----> nightmares


----------



## LadyCook61

nightmares---bad


----------



## roadfix

bad > boy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boy ----> girl


----------



## LadyCook61

girl----female


----------



## getoutamykitchen

female ----> woman


----------



## roadfix

woman > shopping


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shopping ----> stinks


----------



## LadyCook61

stinks---hubby's feet


----------



## Uncle Bob

feet..............shoe


----------



## miniman

shoe - leather


----------



## GrantsKat

leather ---> rawhide


----------



## LadyCook61

rawhide---for dogs


----------



## miniman

for dogs - bone


----------



## GrantsKat

bone ---> marrow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

marrow ----> donor


----------



## suziquzie

marrow - transplant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

transplant ----> move


----------



## GrantsKat

move ---> relocate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

relocate ----> change


----------



## GrantsKat

change ---> switch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

switch ----> light


----------



## pdswife

light - star


----------



## getoutamykitchen

star ----> Diva


----------



## pdswife

Diva - Cher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cher ----> Sonny


----------



## Lynd

Sonny -> console


----------



## pdswife

console - tv


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tv ----> reruns


----------



## Lynd

reruns - disney (channel)


----------



## suziquzie

disney - mouse


----------



## LadyCook61

mouse --- rodent


----------



## Uncle Bob

rodent.......trap


----------



## LadyCook61

trap---humane


----------



## Lynd

humane -> society


----------



## Uncle Bob

society.........high


----------



## luckytrim

mouse - cat


----------



## Uncle Bob

cat...........three


----------



## luckytrim

three - strikes


----------



## miniman

strikes - labour


----------



## luckytrim

labour - union


----------



## Uncle Bob

union...............suit


----------



## luckytrim

Suit - lawyer


----------



## roadfix

lawyer > jokes


----------



## Uncle Bob

jokes...............silly


----------



## roadfix

silly > putty


----------



## luckytrim

Putty - clay


----------



## Uncle Bob

clay......pot


----------



## roadfix

pot > weed


----------



## luckytrim

weed - hoe


----------



## roadfix

hoe > hum


----------



## miniman

hum - bee


----------



## roadfix

bee > not to bee


----------



## miniman

not to bee - 2c


----------



## getoutamykitchen

2c ---> temperature


----------



## roadfix

temperature > rising


----------



## babetoo

tide


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tide ----> Prince


----------



## miniman

Prince - charming


----------



## GrantsKat

charming ---> pleasing


----------



## suziquzie

pleasing - happy


----------



## LPBeier

Happy - Birthday


----------



## GrantsKat

birthday ---> age


----------



## Uncle Bob

age.........teen


----------



## LPBeier

teen - angst


----------



## Uncle Bob

angst..........twouble


----------



## getoutamykitchen

twouble ----> consequences (sp?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

consequences...................truth


----------



## ChefJune

truth -- dare!


----------



## miniman

dare - dan


----------



## suziquzie

dan - daniel


----------



## miniman

daniel - lions


----------



## babetoo

tigers

babe


----------



## roadfix

tigers > Detroit


----------



## elaine l

Detroit....cars


----------



## roadfix

cars > cagers


----------



## elaine l

Hey Roadfix....stop picking words that I don't know what they mean!


----------



## roadfix

We cyclists refer to people in vehicles on the road as 'cagers'...

cars > insurance


----------



## elaine l

insurance....surcharge

Oh that is what it means.  Those of us that drive vehicles call people on bikes targets.  hehehe


----------



## roadfix

surcharge > tax




elaine l said:


> Those of us that drive vehicles call people on bikes targets.  hehehe


  I know, but I'm fast, so I flow with traffic...
But when I'm driving my Es-U-Vee, I sometimes see cyclists as targets too, especially if they're disrupting the smooth flow of traffic...


----------



## elaine l

tax......money

But I drive the wrong way.


----------



## roadfix

money > talks

You can drive the wrong way in the UK.


----------



## luckytrim

talks - negotiations


----------



## Uncle Bob

negotiations........debate


----------



## roadfix

debate > political


----------



## getoutamykitchen

political ----> canidate


----------



## babetoo

running                                                                                    babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

running ..........shoes


----------



## pdswife

shoes - laces


----------



## babetoo

laced                                                                 babe


----------



## jennyhill

Babe - girl





_____________________
Best restaurant in bellevue I had ever been


----------



## miniman

girl - wanted


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wanted ----> peace


----------



## Lynd

peace -> war


----------



## miniman

war - hawk


----------



## GrantsKat

hawk ---> eye


----------



## Uncle Bob

eye......candy


----------



## pdswife

candy - cane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cane ----> walking


----------



## roadfix

walking > tall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tall ---> Lengthy


----------



## babetoo

long

babe


----------



## roadfix

long > john


----------



## getoutamykitchen

john--->Doe


----------



## roadfix

doe > a deer


----------



## Uncle Bob

deer......hunt


----------



## josh_swinehart

hunt -- Ketchup


----------



## elaine l

ketchup.....french fries


----------



## LadyCook61

french fries---malted vinegar


----------



## miniman

malted vinegar - pickles


----------



## Uncle Bob

pickles....cucumber


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cucumber---->salad


----------



## babetoo

salad-greens

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

greens......mustard


----------



## deelady

mustard......brawt


----------



## Uncle Bob

brawt............sausage


----------



## pdswife

sausage - pancake


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancake................stack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stack ----> smoke


----------



## GrantsKat

smoke ---> cigar


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

cigar ---> humidor


----------



## Uncle Bob

humidor..........box


----------



## luckytrim

box - UPS


----------



## pdswife

UPS - Amazon.com


----------



## luckytrim

- ebay


----------



## GrantsKat

ebay ---> bargain


----------



## luckytrim

bargain - basement


----------



## GrantsKat

basement ---> below


----------



## luckytrim

below - under


----------



## GrantsKat

under ---> beneath


----------



## luckytrim

Beneath - subordinate


----------



## GrantsKat

subordinate ---> inferior


----------



## luckytrim

inferior / mediocre


----------



## Uncle Bob

mediocre.............fair


----------



## luckytrim

fair - carnival


----------



## OnlineCooking

carnival - cotton candy


----------



## luckytrim

cotton candy - sticky fingers


----------



## LadyCook61

sticky fingers---children


----------



## GrantsKat

children ---> energetic


----------



## luckytrim

Energetic - fiesty


----------



## OnlineCooking

fiesty - crabs getting ready to be steamed


----------



## GrantsKat

fiesty ---> lively


----------



## LadyCook61

lively---kittens


----------



## GrantsKat

kittens ---> playful


----------



## LadyCook61

playful---puppies


----------



## GrantsKat

puppies ---> train


----------



## roadfix

train > command


----------



## LadyCook61

command---general


----------



## roadfix

general > regular


----------



## luckytrim

regular - average


----------



## roadfix

average > joe


----------



## luckytrim

joe - coffee


----------



## roadfix

coffee > internet


----------



## luckytrim

internet - heroin


----------



## miniman

heroin - mad


----------



## luckytrim

mad - hatter


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> mad - hatter


 

alice

babe


----------



## roadfix

alice > restaurant


----------



## Uncle Bob

restaurant.............kitchen


----------



## roadfix

kitchen > roaches


----------



## luckytrim

roaches - - - - um.......Clips


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clips ----> paper


----------



## roadfix

paper > chase


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chase ----> pursue


----------



## roadfix

pursue > career


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Career ----> Job


----------



## Uncle Bob

job.......description


----------



## elaine l

description.......details


----------



## roadfix

details >> accuracy


----------



## elaine l

accuracy......exactness


----------



## mudbug

exactness....precision


----------



## roadfix

precision >> micrometer


----------



## Uncle Bob

precision...............tool


----------



## Uncle Bob

micrometer....measure


----------



## roadfix

measure > distance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Distance ----> Runner


----------



## LadyCook61

runner--marathon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

marathon ----> Man


----------



## Uncle Bob

Man..kind


----------



## roadfix

kind > gentle


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> kind > gentle


 
rough

babe


----------



## roadfix

rough > tough


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tough ----> difficult


----------



## roadfix

difficult > stubborn


----------



## deelady

stubborn......mule


----------



## Uncle Bob

mule.......train


----------



## roadfix

train > Amtrak


----------



## deelady

Amtrak......ticket


----------



## roadfix

ticket >> to ride


----------



## Uncle Bob

ride.............rope


----------



## roadfix

rope > -a-dope


----------



## pdswife

dope = pot


----------



## LadyCook61

pot-----copperware


----------



## getoutamykitchen

copperware ----> kitchen


----------



## luckytrim

Kitchen - cupboard


----------



## GrantsKat

cupboard ---> bare


----------



## luckytrim

bare - bones


----------



## GrantsKat

bones ---> skeleton


----------



## luckytrim

Skeleton - key


----------



## GrantsKat

key ---> master


----------



## luckytrim

Master - overseer


----------



## GrantsKat

overseer ---> supervisor


----------



## luckytrim

supervisor - administrator


----------



## GrantsKat

administrator --- > Kitchenelf lol


----------



## luckytrim

KITCHENELF - NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## GrantsKat

north carolina ---> mountains


----------



## luckytrim

Mountains - hillbilly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hillbilly ----> Beverly


----------



## luckytrim

Beverly - opera


----------



## deelady

opera...Italian


----------



## luckytrim

italian - hoagie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hoagie ----> hungry


----------



## pdswife

Hungery - breakfast


----------



## luckytrim

breakfast - flapjack


----------



## Uncle Bob

flapjack..............bacon


----------



## quicksilver

bacon - blt


----------



## pdswife

bit - little


----------



## luckytrim

little - pinch


----------



## roadfix

pinch >> hitter


----------



## deelady

hitter.....batter


----------



## pdswife

batter - pancake


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancake........flat


----------



## deelady

flat....tire


----------



## babetoo

tire=wheel

babe


----------



## luckytrim

WHEEL - v.i.p.


----------



## Uncle Bob

v.i.p...............money


----------



## roadfix

money > laundering


----------



## luckytrim

Laundering - monday


----------



## middie

Monday... yuck


----------



## deelady

yuck.......mess


----------



## middie

mess... house


----------



## getoutamykitchen

house ----> Doctor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Doctor....Seuss


----------



## deelady

Seuss.....rhyme


----------



## LadyCook61

rhyme---poem


----------



## getoutamykitchen

poem ----> ode


----------



## LadyCook61

ode ---to billy joe  (song)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

joe ----> coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

Coffee--Caffeine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

caffeine ----> stimulant


----------



## deelady

stimulant....wired


----------



## middie

wired... jittery


----------



## Uncle Bob

jittery....buggy


----------



## pdswife

buggy - mountain lake


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> buggy - mountain lake


 
tranquil

babe


----------



## deelady

tranquil......tranquilizer


----------



## pdswife

tranquilizer - sleep


----------



## middie

Sleep... dream


----------



## deelady

dream.....peaceful


----------



## middie

peaceful... woods


----------



## getoutamykitchen

woods ---> forest


----------



## luckytrim

Forest - Bambi


----------



## GrantsKat

Bambi ---> young


----------



## Uncle Bob

young..........lady


----------



## luckytrim

lady - tramp


----------



## quicksilver

tramp/camp


----------



## luckytrim

Camp - hip


----------



## quicksilver

hip/joint


----------



## miniman

joint - smoke


----------



## quicksilver

smoke/ribs


----------



## miniman

ribs - Adam


----------



## quicksilver

adam/apple


----------



## luckytrim

apple - cider


----------



## pdswife

cider = press


----------



## Uncle Bob

press.......iron


----------



## quicksilver

iron/liver


----------



## pdswife

iron = board


----------



## quicksilver

board/bread


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bread ----> money


----------



## GrantsKat

Money ---> lotto


----------



## LeeAnn

money - green


----------



## quicksilver

green/spinach


----------



## Uncle Bob

lotto.....ticket


----------



## luckytrim

Spimach / Popeye


----------



## Uncle Bob

POPeye....Olive


----------



## quicksilver

olive/sicily


----------



## deelady

olive.......tree


----------



## quicksilver

tree/avacado


----------



## pdswife

Tree - Christmas


----------



## quicksilver

christmas/broke!


----------



## pdswife

broke -super glue


----------



## quicksilver

glue/oatmeal


----------



## pdswife

oatmeal = brown sugar


----------



## quicksilver

brown sugar/molasses


----------



## GrantsKat

molasses ---> slow


----------



## quicksilver

slow/pasta sauce      (gotta leave now, bye)


----------



## middie

Pasta sauce... italian


----------



## LadyCook61

Italian----Ravioli


----------



## middie

Ravioli... Chef Boyardee


----------



## LadyCook61

chef boy ardee--- yuck


----------



## pdswife

yuck - throw up


----------



## deelady

throw up...... gag


----------



## pdswife

gag - mouth


----------



## roadfix

mouth  > to mouth


----------



## miniman

to mouth - food


----------



## babetoo

food=meals

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

meals ---> menu


----------



## Uncle Bob

menu.............plan


----------



## roadfix

plan > strategy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stategy ----> outcome


----------



## roadfix

outcome > result


----------



## getoutamykitchen

result ----> score


----------



## deelady

result.....consequence


----------



## roadfix

consequence > regret


----------



## deelady

regret....never


----------



## babetoo

never-is a long long time

no really never=always

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

time ----> serve


----------



## miniman

serve - dinner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dinner ----> restaurant


----------



## Uncle Bob

restaurant...............cafe


----------



## GrantsKat

cafe ---> cappuccino


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cappuccino ----> yum


----------



## Uncle Bob

yum.........taste


----------



## getoutamykitchen

taste ----> sample


----------



## miniman

sample - try


----------



## quicksilver

try/bread


----------



## Lynd

butter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

butter ----> melt


----------



## Uncle Bob

melt....patty


----------



## quicksilver

patty/ juicy cheeseburger


----------



## roadfix

patty > Hearst


----------



## quicksilver

hearst/magazines


----------



## roadfix

magazines > subscription


----------



## quicksilver

subscriptions/cd s


----------



## babetoo

cd's=music

babe


----------



## quicksilver

music/zydeco


----------



## Uncle Bob

zydeco.....Louisiana


----------



## miniman

Louisiana - bayou


----------



## LadyCook61

bayou-----alligators


----------



## miniman

alligators - smiles


----------



## Uncle Bob

smiles....grin


----------



## Barb L.

grin - smirk


----------



## Uncle Bob

smirk.....lip


----------



## babetoo

lipstick

babe


----------



## roadfix

lipstick > trouble


----------



## deelady

trouble......caught


----------



## roadfix

caught > lies


----------



## deelady

lies....web


----------



## falcontook

web = spider


----------



## babetoo

spider=mums

babe


----------



## pdswife

mums = the word


----------



## suziquzie

the word = magic word


----------



## roadfix

safe word


----------



## babetoo

words=powerful

babe


----------



## Barbara L

powerful--mighty

Barbara

P.S. Good thing I caught my typo--I originally put "powerful--nighty!"


----------



## miniman

mighty - mouse


----------



## Barbara L

mouse--trap

Barbara


----------



## miniman

trap - man


----------



## Barbara L

man -- handle (lol)

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

handle > username


----------



## getoutamykitchen

username ----> password


----------



## miniman

password - secret


----------



## pdswife

secret - code


----------



## Uncle Bob

code.....breaker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

breaker ----> waves


----------



## LadyCook61

waves---surfing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

surfing ----> channel


----------



## LadyCook61

Channel---English


----------



## getoutamykitchen

English ----> leather


----------



## GrantsKat

leather ---> suede


----------



## getoutamykitchen

suede ----> shoes


----------



## LadyCook61

shoes---imelda marcos


----------



## Lynd

collection


----------



## LadyCook61

collection---baseball cards


----------



## GrantsKat

baseball cards ---> trade


----------



## Uncle Bob

trade.......route


----------



## LadyCook61

route --- highways


----------



## Uncle Bob

highways...................lanes


----------



## coriander

lanes - bowling


----------



## roadfix

bowling > alley


----------



## Uncle Bob

alley......cat


----------



## Lynd

dog!


----------



## Uncle Bob

dog.............bone


----------



## coriander

bone -> rib


----------



## Uncle Bob

rib.........pork


----------



## roadfix

pork > chop


----------



## Uncle Bob

chop............wood


----------



## roadfix

wood > chipper


----------



## Uncle Bob

chipper.............chopper


----------



## roadfix

chopper > easy rider


----------



## Uncle Bob

rider.......bull


----------



## roadfix

bull > market


----------



## babetoo

market=food

babe


----------



## elaine l

market......shop


Hi Roadfix.


----------



## elaine l

shop......shoes


----------



## miniman

shoes - walk


----------



## elaine l

walk....run


----------



## roadfix

don't


----------



## miniman

doon't - do that


----------



## roadfix

do that > just do it!


----------



## elaine l

just do it.....did it


----------



## roadfix

did it > congrats


----------



## elaine l

congrats....success


----------



## roadfix

success > failure


----------



## Uncle Bob

failure........unacceptable


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> failure........unacceptable


 


unacceptable=refused

babe


----------



## roadfix

Just Say No!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Just *Say *No ----> speak


----------



## roadfix

speak > softly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

softly > gentle


----------



## Uncle Bob

gentle.........touch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

touch----feel


----------



## deelady

feel....smooth


----------



## pdswife

smooth - skin


----------



## coriander

skin - deep


----------



## roadfix

deep > thought


----------



## babetoo

thought=thought-less





babe


----------



## deelady

thoughtless...rude!


----------



## coriander

rude > awakening!


----------



## miniman

awakening - slow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

slow ----> traffic


----------



## suziquzie

traffic - freeway


----------



## Uncle Bob

freeway......ramp


----------



## Lynd

exit


----------



## miniman

exit - entry


----------



## pdswife

entry - doorway


----------



## Uncle Bob

doorway.........pathway


----------



## miniman

pathway - science


----------



## Uncle Bob

science.........project


----------



## miniman

project - moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

moon ....rocket


----------



## roadfix

rocket > booster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

booster ----> band


----------



## roadfix

band > marching


----------



## Lynd

band


----------



## roadfix

band > marching


----------



## GrantsKat

marching ---> parade


----------



## babetoo

parade=bands

babe


----------



## miniman

bands - ribbons


----------



## GrantsKat

ribbons ---> bows


----------



## roadfix

bows > handshakes


----------



## miniman

handshakes - greeting


----------



## roadfix

greeting > welcome


----------



## babetoo

welcome=home                                                            babe


----------



## pdswife

home - fires


----------



## roadfix

fires > arson


----------



## pdswife

arson - BAD


----------



## roadfix

bad > boy


----------



## pdswife

boy - hood


----------



## Loprraine

hood - winter coat


----------



## pdswife

winter coat - parka


----------



## roadfix

parka > Parkay


----------



## babetoo

butter

babe


----------



## roadfix

butter > smooth




SC by 27 this Sat.


----------



## Lynd

operator


----------



## getoutamykitchen

operator ----> telephone


----------



## Redneck Charger

getoutamykitchen said:


> telephone


 

Cord


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cord.......Wood


----------



## Redneck Charger

Uncle Bob said:


> Wood


 

Stove


----------



## middie

Stove... cook


----------



## pdswife

cook - chef


----------



## Uncle Bob

chef............knife


----------



## miniman

knife - cut


----------



## Uncle Bob

cut......hair


----------



## miniman

hair - bad


----------



## roadfix

bad > day


----------



## babetoo

day=night                                                                           babe


----------



## pot clanger

I wanna play, but can't think of what to say... do I reply to "babe" or "night"?

I need to go to bed...  blessings to All


----------



## miniman

night - dark


----------



## babetoo

dark=light


babe


----------



## Lynd

Bulb


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bulb ---->plant


----------



## jennyhill

plant -  Tree 





______________________
Great food makes great people


----------



## miniman

tree - old


----------



## luckytrim

Old - paint


----------



## LadyCook61

paint---watercolors


----------



## pdswife

watercolors = canvas


----------



## luckytrim

Canvas - sails


----------



## Nicahawk

sails


ships


----------



## luckytrim

ships - UPS


----------



## Nicahawk

ups

&

downs


----------



## pdswife

down -  stairs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stairs ----> climb


----------



## pdswife

climb = mountains


----------



## Nicahawk

mountains = sunsets


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sunsets ----> beach


----------



## LadyCook61

beach---Hawaii


----------



## Nicahawk

getoutamykitchen said:


> sunsets ----> beach


 beach = balls


----------



## getoutamykitchen

balls ----> tennis


----------



## luckytrim

Tennis - court


----------



## Lynd

judge


----------



## luckytrim

Magistrate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Magistrate ---> Officer


----------



## miniman

officer - gentlemen


----------



## luckytrim

Noblemen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Noblemen...........Knights


----------



## babetoo

knights=days                                                                     babe


----------



## miniman

days - long time


----------



## pdswife

long time - until 5:00


----------



## Uncle Bob

5:00...........Time


----------



## luckytrim

Time - whistle


----------



## Uncle Bob

whistle......train


----------



## miniman

train - steam


----------



## getoutamykitchen

steam ----> iron


----------



## roadfix

iron > cast


----------



## pdswife

cast - fishing


----------



## roadfix

fishing > phishing


----------



## pdswife

phishing - nerd talk


----------



## roadfix

talk > radio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Radio---->movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

movie...popcorn


----------



## roadfix

popcorn > microwave


----------



## Uncle Bob

microwave.....oven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

oven ----> hot


----------



## roadfix

hot > bothered


----------



## deelady

bothered....cranky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cranky ----> customers


----------



## deelady

paying


----------



## getoutamykitchen

paying ----> attention


----------



## pdswife

attention - detail


----------



## miniman

detail - accounts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

accounts ----> savings


----------



## Nicahawk

savings = dwindling


----------



## miniman

dwindling - shrinking


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shrinking ---->decreasing


----------



## deelady

deceasing....subtracting


----------



## luckytrim

subtracting - diminishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

diminishing.........returns


----------



## deelady

returns.......refunds


----------



## luckytrim

refunds - kickbacks


----------



## roadfix

kickbacks > favors


----------



## getoutamykitchen

favors > party


----------



## deelady

party....cocktail


----------



## miniman

cocktail - dress


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dress > clothes


----------



## miniman

clothes - hanger


----------



## roadfix

hanger > airport


----------



## coriander

airport -> pilot


----------



## roadfix

pilot > light


----------



## Uncle Bob

light,,,,,,,,,bulb


----------



## miniman

bulb - daffodil


----------



## coriander

Daffodil -> Tulip


----------



## babetoo

tulip=beautiful                                                           babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

beautiful...............woman


----------



## miniman

woman - red


----------



## deelady

red.....dress


----------



## babetoo

dress = up


----------



## luckytrim

up - coming


----------



## deelady

coming.....soon


----------



## Uncle Bob

soon......quickly


----------



## deelady

quickly.....rapid


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> quickly.....rapid


 
rapid=transit


----------



## miniman

highway - hell


----------



## luckytrim

Hell - inferno


----------



## miniman

inferno - fire


----------



## luckytrim

Fire - terminate


----------



## miniman

terminate - end


----------



## getoutamykitchen

end ----> finale


----------



## luckytrim

Finale - climax


----------



## miniman

climax - anticlimax


----------



## luckytrim

Inticlimax- post partum


----------



## Uncle Bob

post partum..............depression


----------



## roadfix

depression > prozac


----------



## miniman

prozac - no


----------



## babetoo

yes


----------



## Uncle Bob

yes......affirmative


----------



## getoutamykitchen

affirmative ----> sure


----------



## roadfix

sure > thing


----------



## deelady

thing....it


----------



## miniman

it - doobreey whatsit


----------



## Lynd

errr object


----------



## miniman

object - protest


----------



## deelady

protest...picket


----------



## GrantsKat

picket ---> fence


----------



## roadfix

fence > neighbor


----------



## Uncle Bob

neighbor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hood


----------



## GrantsKat

hood ---> raincoat


----------



## roadfix

raincoat > yellow


----------



## babetoo

yellow=brick road


----------



## deelady

brick road....walkway


----------



## roadfix

walkway > pedestrian


----------



## pdswife

pedestrian - feet


----------



## roadfix

feet > fetish


----------



## pdswife

fetish - problem


----------



## Uncle Bob

problem.......math


----------



## deelady

math.......horrible!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

horrible - icy road


----------



## roadfix

icy road > salt


----------



## elaine l

salt....shaker


----------



## roadfix

shaker > cocktail


----------



## cara

cocktail - drunk


----------



## roadfix

drunk > sailor


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> drunk > sailor


 

myth

babe


----------



## pdswife

myth = story


----------



## roadfix

story > Readers' Digest


----------



## pdswife

readers Digest - laughter is the best medicine


----------



## elaine l

laughter is the best medicine.......joke


----------



## GrantsKat

joke ---> funny


----------



## roadfix

funny > laugh


----------



## elaine l

laugh......cry


----------



## roadfix

cry > baby


----------



## elaine l

baby......sweet


----------



## roadfix

sweet > sour


----------



## pdswife

sour = lemon


----------



## roadfix

lemon > law


----------



## elaine l

lemon......citrus


----------



## roadfix

citrus > acid


----------



## pdswife

acid - burn


----------



## roadfix

burn > aloe vera


----------



## elaine l

aloe vera.......cool


----------



## roadfix

cool > aid


----------



## pdswife

aid - three letters


----------



## roadfix

Letters > Iwo Jima


----------



## elaine l

Iwo Jima.........sad


----------



## roadfix

sad > happy


----------



## elaine l

Happy.....me


----------



## roadfix

me > generation


----------



## elaine l

generation.......X


----------



## roadfix

X > marks the spot


----------



## elaine l

marks the spot.......dot dot dot


----------



## roadfix

Dot > matrix


----------



## elaine l

matrix.....math


----------



## roadfix

math > analysis


----------



## elaine l

analysis.....data


----------



## roadfix

data > file


----------



## elaine l

file.....nails


----------



## roadfix

nails > bite


----------



## elaine l

bite......hard


----------



## roadfix

hard > harder


----------



## elaine l

harder.....ouch


----------



## roadfix

ouch > hurt


----------



## elaine l

hurt.....feelings


----------



## roadfix

feelings > genuine


----------



## elaine l

genuine.....friend


----------



## roadfix

friend > foe


----------



## Uncle Bob

genuine....article


----------



## elaine l

article....newspaper


----------



## roadfix

newspaper > Washington Post


----------



## elaine l

Washington Post.......rag (hehe)


----------



## roadfix

rag > stinks


----------



## elaine l

stinks.....skunks


----------



## roadfix

skunks > roadkill


----------



## elaine l

roadkill....roadfix


----------



## roadfix

roadfix > crazy


----------



## elaine l

crazy.......Yes


----------



## roadfix

yes > definitely


----------



## elaine l

definitely......positive


----------



## roadfix

positive > charge


----------



## elaine l

charge.....bull


----------



## roadfix

bull > pucky


----------



## elaine l

pucky.....speechless


----------



## roadfix

speechless > in Seattle


----------



## elaine l

in Seattle....in MA


----------



## roadfix

MA > Bee Gees


----------



## elaine l

Bee Gees......toast and marmalade for tea


----------



## roadfix

tea > Boston


----------



## elaine l

Boston.....Red Sox


----------



## roadfix

Red Sox > Ramirez


----------



## elaine l

Ramirez.....nice


----------



## roadfix

nice > LA Dodger


----------



## babetoo

tidy


----------



## elaine l

LA Dodger.....sad


----------



## roadfix

(30 min time out)


----------



## elaine l

What?


----------



## roadfix

sad > depressed


----------



## goboenomo

depressed -----> suicide


----------



## roadfix

suicide > seppuku


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> suicide > seppuku


 
clueless(i am as to what that means, lol)


----------



## deelady

seppuku.....ouch!!! (had to look it up!!)

here you go babe!    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seppuku


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ouch ----> booboo


----------



## Lynd

mistake


----------



## suziquzie

mistake - fumble


----------



## GrantsKat

fumble ---> football


----------



## Uncle Bob

football..........cheerleader


----------



## pdswife

cheerleader - skirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

skirt.......short


----------



## GrantsKat

short ---> petite


----------



## Lynd

size


----------



## pdswife

size - shoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe...........horn


----------



## roadfix

horn > ram


----------



## babetoo

ram=sheep


----------



## roadfix

sheep > New Zealand


----------



## nitroy2k

new Zealand > > lord of the rings


----------



## roadfix

rings > gymnastics


----------



## luckytrim

gymnastics - olympics


----------



## roadfix

olympics > politics


----------



## pdswife

politics = government


----------



## Uncle Bob

government.........office


----------



## pdswife

office - desk


----------



## roadfix

desk > classroom


----------



## pdswife

classroom = teacher


----------



## roadfix

teacher > apple


----------



## pdswife

apple - worm


----------



## roadfix

worm > bait


----------



## pdswife

bait - trout


----------



## roadfix

trout > pond


----------



## pdswife

pond - lily


----------



## roadfix

lily > frogs


----------



## pdswife

frogs - kermit


----------



## roadfix

kermit > puppet


----------



## pdswife

puppet - sock


----------



## roadfix

sock > it to me!


----------



## pdswife

it to me = give


----------



## roadfix

give > generosity


----------



## zefcan

generosity - charity


----------



## roadfix

charity > write off


----------



## babetoo

deduct


----------



## pdswife

deduct = subtract


----------



## roadfix

subtract > minus


----------



## pdswife

minus - zero


----------



## roadfix

zero > sub


----------



## GrantsKat

sub ---> sandwich


----------



## roadfix

sandwich > bologna


----------



## GrantsKat

bologna ---> fried!


----------



## roadfix

fried > memory


----------



## pdswife

memory - thoughts


----------



## roadfix

thoughts > nasty


----------



## pdswife

nasty - cold virus


----------



## elaine l

cold virus......kids


----------



## pdswife

kids - play


----------



## elaine l

play.......games


----------



## pdswife

games - x-b0x


----------



## elaine l

x-box......clueless


----------



## pdswife

clueless -blonde


----------



## elaine l

blonde.....brunette


----------



## pdswife

brunette - hair


----------



## elaine l

hair.....brush


----------



## pdswife

brush - comb


----------



## elaine l

comb....honey


----------



## GrantsKat

honey ---> bees


----------



## elaine l

bees.....stingers


----------



## GrantsKat

stingers ---> wasp


----------



## elaine l

wasp......mean


----------



## pdswife

mean - rude


----------



## babetoo

people


----------



## roadfix

people > watching


----------



## pdswife

watching - movies


----------



## Uncle Bob

movies.......popcorn


----------



## babetoo

popcorn=crunchy


----------



## roadfix

crunchy >> gizzards


----------



## babetoo

yummy


----------



## Uncle Bob

yummy..........tummy


----------



## pdswife

tummy = ache


----------



## babetoo

ache=hurts


----------



## miniman

hurts - pain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pain - daily


----------



## Lynd

mail


----------



## GrantsKat

mail ---> package


----------



## Uncle Bob

package..............surprise


----------



## luckytrim

surprise - party


----------



## GrantsKat

party ---> celebration


----------



## getoutamykitchen

celebration ----> music


----------



## luckytrim

music - video


----------



## pdswife

video - movie


----------



## luckytrim

movie - epic


----------



## miniman

epic - Ben Hur


----------



## GrantsKat

Ben Hur ---> EXCELLENT


----------



## Uncle Bob

EXCELLENT.........Rating


----------



## luckytrim

grading


----------



## GrantsKat

grading ---> midterm


----------



## luckytrim

midterm - exam


----------



## pdswife

exam - test


----------



## luckytrim

Test - Taste


----------



## pdswife

taste- bite


----------



## roadfix

bite  > mosquito


----------



## luckytrim

mosquito - leech


----------



## roadfix

leech > suck


----------



## GrantsKat

suck ---> vampire


----------



## luckytrim

Vampire - fangs


----------



## GrantsKat

fangs ---> snake


----------



## luckytrim

snake - grass


----------



## pdswife

grass - green


----------



## roadfix

green > party


----------



## pdswife

party - balloon


----------



## GrantsKat

balloon ---> helium


----------



## luckytrim

Helium - fuel


----------



## GrantsKat

fuel ---> energy


----------



## luckytrim

energy - get-up-and-go


----------



## miniman

get up and go - bye bye


----------



## GrantsKat

bye bye ---> wave


----------



## pdswife

wave - ocean


----------



## miniman

ocean - liner


----------



## Uncle Bob

get-up-and-go.........home


----------



## luckytrim

liner - membrane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

membrane - egg


----------



## pdswife

egg- scrambled


----------



## miniman

scrambled - message


----------



## GrantsKat

scrambled ---> puzzle


----------



## pdswife

puzzle - think


----------



## roadfix

think > statue


----------



## pdswife

statue- art


----------



## roadfix

art > student


----------



## pdswife

student - study


----------



## GrantsKat

study ---> books


----------



## pdswife

books - spine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

spine - disc


----------



## roadfix

disc > jockey


----------



## pdswife

disc - cd


----------



## miniman

cd - music


----------



## pdswife

music - zune


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> music - zune


 
zune=clueless


----------



## pdswife

clueless - no idea


----------



## miniman

no idea - don't know


----------



## pdswife

don't know - stuff


----------



## miniman

stuff - chicken


----------



## roadfix

chicken > pollo


----------



## pdswife

pollo = spanish


----------



## roadfix

spanish > fly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fly - ball


----------



## pdswife

ball - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance......slow


----------



## pdswife

slow - motion


----------



## babetoo

motion = sea sick

babe


----------



## roadfix

sea sick > barf


----------



## pdswife

barf -head ache


----------



## roadfix

head ache > excuse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

excuse ----> unexcused


----------



## roadfix

unexcused > detention


----------



## getoutamykitchen

detention - prison


----------



## roadfix

prison > death row


----------



## getoutamykitchen

death row - end


----------



## roadfix

end > dead


----------



## pdswife

dead - grave


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> dead - grave


 

grave=digger

babe


----------



## pdswife

digger - hole


----------



## roadfix

hole > in one


----------



## pdswife

in one - out two??


----------



## miniman

out two - dining


----------



## babetoo

dining=cafe

babe


----------



## LeeAnn

caf(f)e latte  = oatmeal


----------



## Lynd

breakfast


----------



## getoutamykitchen

breakfast > (of) champions


----------



## Uncle Bob

champions.........winner


----------



## LeeAnn

winners and losers


----------



## pdswife

losers -  Mariners


----------



## Lynd

baseball?  (im not sure)


----------



## roadfix

baseball > pitcher


----------



## pdswife

pitcher - throw


----------



## roadfix

throw > ball


----------



## pdswife

ball - chain


----------



## roadfix

chain > gang


----------



## pdswife

gang - evil


----------



## GrantsKat

evil ---> monsters


----------



## roadfix

evil > devil


----------



## pdswife

devil = horns


----------



## roadfix

horns > Alps


----------



## pdswife

alps = snow


----------



## babetoo

snow=sunshine

babe


----------



## pdswife

sunshine - warmth


----------



## miniman

warmth - heat


----------



## pdswife

heat - stove


----------



## Uncle Bob

stove..............wood


----------



## pdswife

wood =  chuck


----------



## Uncle Bob

chuck......drill


----------



## pdswife

drill - dentist


----------



## anna_bananna

dentist - fear


----------



## pdswife

fear - scorpians


----------



## Uncle Bob

scorpians.....sting


----------



## roadfix

sting > peroxide


----------



## elaine l

peroxide.....bleach


----------



## roadfix

bleach > tie dye


----------



## elaine l

tie dye.....Grateful Dead


----------



## roadfix

Grateful Dead > dead heads


----------



## elaine l

dead heads.....Haight Ashbury


----------



## roadfix

Haight Ashbury > San Francisco


----------



## elaine l

San Francisco.......West


----------



## roadfix

West > John Wayne


----------



## elaine l

John Wayne.......Cowboy


----------



## roadfix

Cowboy > rodeo


----------



## elaine l

rodeo......ropes


----------



## roadfix

ropes > climbing


----------



## elaine l

climbing......rock


----------



## roadfix

rock > pet


----------



## deelady

pet.....pat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pat > butter


----------



## deelady

butter......Parkay!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

parkay > fake


----------



## Lynd

fur


----------



## LPBeier

fur - animal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

animal - muppet


----------



## LPBeier

muppet - Kermit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kermit.........frog


----------



## LPBeier

frog - legs


----------



## Uncle Bob

legs........chicken


----------



## LPBeier

chicken - FRIED!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chied (Fricken)........ Catfish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Catfish - Hunter


----------



## pdswife

Hunter - husband


----------



## miniman

husband - wife


----------



## pdswife

wife - me


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> wife - me


 
me=myself


----------



## getoutamykitchen

myself - ego


----------



## roadfix

ego > lego


----------



## pdswife

lego -toy


----------



## roadfix

toy > Christmas


----------



## pdswife

christmas - Santa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Santa,,,,pipe


----------



## pdswife

pipe - smoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoke............fire


----------



## roadfix

fire > burn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

burn  -  dinner


----------



## roadfix

dinner > supper


----------



## elaine l

supper.....mess


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mess - hall


----------



## elaine l

hall.....church


----------



## getoutamykitchen

church - vows


----------



## elaine l

vows....broken


----------



## roadfix

broken > bone


----------



## babetoo

bone=china


----------



## roadfix

china > communist


----------



## deelady

communist....controlled


----------



## pdswife

controlled - temper


----------



## babetoo

temper=chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chocolate - chips


----------



## Barbara L

chips -- poker

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

poker - fire

Good Morning Barbara L


----------



## Barbara L

fire -- camping

Good morning!  (Although it is still the night before for me!  Night owl!!)

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

camping - tent


----------



## Barbara L

tent -- revival

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

revival - religion


----------



## Barbara L

religion -- faith

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

faith - believe


----------



## Barbara L

believe -- Santa

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

santa - jolly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jolly - happiness


----------



## quicksilver

happiness - weinerdog


----------



## Uncle Bob

weinerdog..........bun


----------



## quicksilver

bun - cinnamon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cinnamon - broom


----------



## roadfix

broom > witch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

witch - me (sometimes)


----------



## pdswife

me - need coffee


----------



## roadfix

need coffee > addict


----------



## pdswife

addict - needle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

needle - thread


----------



## miniman

thread - post


----------



## getoutamykitchen

post - office


----------



## pdswife

office - chair


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chair - table


----------



## pdswife

table - cloth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cloth - loin


----------



## roadfix

loin > pork


----------



## pdswife

pork - piggy


----------



## roadfix

piggy > bank


----------



## Uncle Bob

bank.........teller


----------



## roadfix

teller > automated


----------



## getoutamykitchen

automated - unemployed


----------



## babetoo

unemployed=job less


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jobless - broke


----------



## quicksilver

broke - teapot


----------



## deelady

teapot.....tea leaves


----------



## roadfix

tea leaves > green


----------



## LPBeier

tea leaves - fortune


----------



## roadfix

fortune > gypsy


----------



## quicksilver

fortune - horseshoe


----------



## LPBeier

gypsy - caravan


----------



## roadfix

caravan > circus


----------



## pdswife

circus - elephant


----------



## LPBeier

elephant - pink


----------



## pdswife

pink - carnation


----------



## quicksilver

carnation - poppy


----------



## roadfix

poppy > seeds


----------



## LPBeier

seeds - sunflower


----------



## roadfix

sunflower > hippie


----------



## LPBeier

hippie - groovy


----------



## roadfix

groovy > far out


----------



## quicksilver

far out - hurricanes


----------



## roadfix

hurricanes > typhoons


----------



## LPBeier

typhoons - scary


----------



## pdswife

scary - ghost


----------



## LPBeier

ghost - story


----------



## quicksilver

story - fairytale


----------



## miniman

fairytale - prince charming


----------



## quicksilver

prince charming - texasgirl/Stacy   (LOL!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

charming.........Fascinating


----------



## pdswife

fascinating-  interesting


----------



## miniman

interesting - investigate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

investigate - suspicious


----------



## Uncle Bob

suspicious..........minds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

minds - losing


----------



## quicksilver

losing - Nemo


----------



## babetoo

nemo=fishing


----------



## quicksilver

fishing - quiet


----------



## roadfix

quiet > serene


----------



## elaine l

serene......lake


----------



## babetoo

lake=beauty


----------



## pdswife

beauty - queen


----------



## roadfix

queen > bee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bee - spelling


----------



## Uncle Bob

spelling...........check


----------



## deelady

check...pay


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pay - wages


----------



## roadfix

wages > W2


----------



## quicksilver

W2 - refund!


----------



## deelady

refund......pay bills!


----------



## Uncle Bob

bills.......monthly


----------



## roadfix

monthly > quarterly


----------



## pdswife

quarterly - four


----------



## roadfix

four > squares


----------



## getoutamykitchen

squares - nerds


----------



## LeeAnn

nerds - computers


----------



## anna_bananna

computers - internet


----------



## luckytrim

internet - network


----------



## miniman

network - business


----------



## luckytrim

business - affairs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

affairs - torrid


----------



## quicksilver

torrid - rags


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rags - riches


----------



## luckytrim

rags - dust


----------



## quicksilver

dust- powdered sugar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Powdered sugar - sweet


----------



## LPBeier

sweet - candy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

candy - cane


----------



## quicksilver

rock candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cane.................sugar


----------



## deelady

sugar....cube


----------



## Saphellae

cube-rubix


----------



## Uncle Bob

rubix.........square


----------



## Saphellae

square - nerd


----------



## Uncle Bob

nerd.............geek


----------



## miniman

geek - computers


----------



## roadfix

computers > network


----------



## elaine l

network.....web


----------



## roadfix

web > spider


----------



## elaine l

spider.....eeeek


----------



## goboenomo

eeeek >>> black licorice


----------



## elaine l

black licorice......bitter


----------



## roadfix

bitter > lime


----------



## elaine l

lime.....lemon


----------



## roadfix

lemon > law


----------



## Uncle Bob

law........rule


----------



## roadfix

rule > regulation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

regulation - book


----------



## roadfix

book > worm


----------



## Uncle Bob

worm.....bait


----------



## roadfix

bait > switch


----------



## Uncle Bob

switch ..........blade


----------



## roadfix

blade > runner


----------



## babetoo

runner=outlaw


----------



## LPBeier

outlaw - bandit


----------



## Uncle Bob

bandit........robber


----------



## LPBeier

robber - illegal


----------



## roadfix

illegal > alien


----------



## Uncle Bob

illegal.....drugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

alien..........world


----------



## roadfix

world > travel


----------



## Uncle Bob

travel..........guide


----------



## roadfix

guide > TV


----------



## Uncle Bob

TV........tower


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tower - leaning


----------



## quicksilver

leaning - cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

cake....pan


----------



## quicksilver

pan - cupboard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cupboard - plates


----------



## quicksilver

plates - blue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blue - sad


----------



## quicksilver

sad - hungry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hungry - famished


----------



## elaine l

famished......sated


----------



## quicksilver

sated - nap


----------



## elaine l

nap.....bedtime


----------



## quicksilver

bedtime - late


----------



## elaine l

late....early


----------



## quicksilver

early - sunrise


----------



## elaine l

sunrise.......morning


----------



## deelady

morning....new day


----------



## elaine l

new day......reborn


----------



## deelady

reborn....saved


----------



## elaine l

saved......soul


----------



## deelady

soul....food


----------



## roadfix

food > forum


----------



## babetoo

rome


----------



## deelady

Rome......Italy


----------



## roadfix

Italy > boot


----------



## babetoo

boot=sock


----------



## quicksilver

sock - stinko


----------



## Uncle Bob

stinko.........odor


----------



## quicksilver

odor - limberger


----------



## babetoo

yuck


----------



## miniman

yuck - uneatable


----------



## LPBeier

uneatable - rotten


----------



## quicksilver

rotten - apple


----------



## getoutamykitchen

apple - PC


----------



## Lynd

virus


----------



## getoutamykitchen

virus - flu


----------



## GrantsKat

flu ---> aches


----------



## miniman

aches - groan


----------



## GrantsKat

groan ---> pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

pain......gain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gain - detergent


----------



## GrantsKat

detergent ---> laundry


----------



## pdswife

Laundry - hamper


----------



## Uncle Bob

hamper..........basket


----------



## pdswife

basket - ball


----------



## GrantsKat

ball ---> gown


----------



## pdswife

gown - dress


----------



## GrantsKat

dress ---> alter


----------



## roadfix

alter > boy


----------



## miniman

boy - wonder


----------



## GrantsKat

wonder ---> curious


----------



## roadfix

wonder > bread


----------



## miniman

bread - money


----------



## pdswife

money - tree


----------



## miniman

tree - dog


----------



## roadfix

dog > bark


----------



## GrantsKat

dog ---> doberman


----------



## GrantsKat

roadfix said:


> dog > bark


 
hey you stop doing that!!!!


----------



## quicksilver

bark - witch hazel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

witch hazel - rub


----------



## babetoo

a dub


----------



## luckytrim

voice-over


----------



## roadfix

over > and out


----------



## elaine l

and out.....baseball


----------



## roadfix

baseball > apple pie


----------



## elaine l

apple pie......cheddar


----------



## roadfix

cheddar > nachos


----------



## elaine l

nachos.......chips


----------



## roadfix

chips > memory


----------



## elaine l

memory......gone


----------



## roadfix

gone > terminate


----------



## elaine l

terminate....end


----------



## roadfix

end > finish


----------



## elaine l

finish.....clear coat


----------



## babetoo

gloves


----------



## elaine l

gloves.....winter


----------



## LPBeier

winter - snow


----------



## elaine l

snow.......white


----------



## babetoo

black


----------



## elaine l

black......night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

night - owl


----------



## elaine l

owl.....hoot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hoot - call


----------



## elaine l

call.....phone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

phone - ring


----------



## elaine l

ring....diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

diamond - baseball


----------



## elaine l

baseball........summer


----------



## roadfix

summer > BBQ


----------



## pdswife

BBQ - sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauce.....tomato


----------



## roadfix

tomato > paste


----------



## pdswife

paste - glue


----------



## Uncle Bob

glue.......paper


----------



## pdswife

paper - stone


----------



## Uncle Bob

stone...........scissors


----------



## pdswife

scissors - blades


----------



## Uncle Bob

blades.........razor


----------



## roadfix

razor > barber


----------



## Uncle Bob

barber............shop


----------



## pdswife

barber - chair


----------



## Uncle Bob

chair...electric


----------



## pdswife

electric - frying pan


----------



## babetoo

fire


----------



## roadfix

frying pan > cast iron


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire/cast iron.....camping


----------



## pdswife

camping - tent


----------



## roadfix

tent > poles


----------



## babetoo

poles=fish


----------



## roadfix

fish > tacos


----------



## babetoo

yum yum , my fav.


----------



## pdswife

tacos - Mexico


----------



## roadfix

Mexico > tequila


----------



## pdswife

tequila - more please


----------



## roadfix

more please > cheers


----------



## pdswife

cheers - to you


----------



## miniman

to you - to me


----------



## pdswife

to me - again??


----------



## miniman

again - encore


----------



## pdswife

encore - concert


----------



## miniman

concert - orchestra


----------



## pdswife

orchestra - music


----------



## getoutamykitchen

music - genre


----------



## Lynd

movie


----------



## miniman

movie - Shrek


----------



## GrantsKat

shrek ---> ogre


----------



## Lynd

Green!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

green - Kermit


----------



## pdswife

kermit - frog


----------



## GrantsKat

frog ---> ribbit


----------



## LPBeier

ribbit - sound


----------



## pdswife

sound - ping


----------



## roadfix

ping > pong


----------



## LPBeier

Pong - video game


----------



## pdswife

video game - Microsoft


----------



## roadfix

Microsoft > Windows


----------



## pdswife

windows = doors


----------



## roadfix

doors > Light My Fire


----------



## miniman

light my fire - grill


----------



## pdswife

grill - veggies


----------



## babetoo

veggies=stir fry


----------



## Uncle Bob

veggies.......garden


----------



## Uncle Bob

stir fry.......rice


----------



## roadfix

rice > mochi


----------



## nitroy2k

mochi > mochi ads


----------



## Lynd

japanese


----------



## Uncle Bob

japanese...........sake


----------



## GrantsKat

sake ---> potent


----------



## Uncle Bob

potent........bourbon


----------



## miniman

bourbon - sour


----------



## GrantsKat

sour ---> tart


----------



## Lynd

pop


----------



## pdswife

pop = crackle


----------



## roadfix

crackle > embers


----------



## pdswife

embers - coal


----------



## Uncle Bob

coal....car


----------



## miniman

car - traffic


----------



## LPBeier

traffic - jam


----------



## miniman

jam - strawberry


----------



## pdswife

strawberry = shortcake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shortcake - yummy


----------



## pdswife

yummy - warm pudding


----------



## babetoo

warm pudding=homemade


----------



## Uncle Bob

pudding.........Indian


----------



## Uncle Bob

homemade.....ice cream


----------



## roadfix

ice cream > cone


----------



## babetoo

cone=shaped


----------



## roadfix

shaped > sculpt


----------



## LPBeier

sculpt - pottery


----------



## roadfix

pottery > kiln


----------



## pdswife

kiln - clay


----------



## roadfix

clay > glaze


----------



## LPBeier

Glaze - Icing


----------



## miniman

icing - cake


----------



## pdswife

cake - candle


----------



## roadfix

candle > wax


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wax - lips


----------



## pdswife

lips - kiss


----------



## roadfix

kiss > French


----------



## pdswife

French -toast


----------



## roadfix

toast > sourdough


----------



## pdswife

sourdough - pancakes


----------



## roadfix

pancakes > stack


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes.......syrup


----------



## pdswife

syrup - corn


----------



## roadfix

corn > tortillas


----------



## pdswife

tortillas = flour


----------



## Uncle Bob

flour..........coat


----------



## pdswife

coat - sweater


----------



## roadfix

sweater > wool


----------



## Uncle Bob

wool....sheep


----------



## pdswife

sheep - lamb


----------



## roadfix

lamb > Mary


----------



## pdswife

Mary - donkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

mary.....Queen


----------



## Uncle Bob

donkey.........mule


----------



## pdswife

queen - Lily


----------



## pdswife

playing tag again with uncle Bob!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tag....your're it !!!

Lily....flower


----------



## babetoo

flower = bread lol


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread........Corn


----------



## pdswife

corn - cob


----------



## roadfix

cob > cobler


----------



## babetoo

cobbler=fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit.punch


----------



## pdswife

punch - box


----------



## Uncle Bob

box.stove


----------



## roadfix

stove > kerosine


----------



## deelady

kerosine....flare-up


----------



## pdswife

flare up  = acne


----------



## roadfix

acne > squeeze


----------



## deelady

acne....puberty


----------



## pdswife

puberty - teen


----------



## miniman

teen - age


----------



## getoutamykitchen

age - ripen


----------



## Lynd

Fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fruit..............juice


----------



## LPBeier

Juice - orange


----------



## Lynd

peel


----------



## africhef

thought


----------



## GrantsKat

thought ---> process


----------



## Uncle Bob

process..........method


----------



## GrantsKat

method ---> steps


----------



## Uncle Bob

steps.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.stairs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stairs - climb


----------



## GrantsKat

climb ---> mountain


----------



## Uncle Bob

mountain.......valley


----------



## GrantsKat

valley ---> low


----------



## getoutamykitchen

low - depression


----------



## LPBeier

Peel - marmalade


----------



## Lynd

Jam

(yum!)


----------



## LPBeier

Jam - strawberry


----------



## pdswife

Jam - strawberry


----------



## pdswife

lol..Laurie is thinking my thoughts again... do you have ESP??


----------



## LPBeier

Could it be a west coast thing?  Oops there goes that question mark again!


----------



## pdswife

lolol... that other game kind of changes your way of speaking..doesn't it??


----------



## roadfix

strawberry > fields


----------



## pdswife

Fields - horses


----------



## LPBeier

horses - ranch


----------



## roadfix

ranch > dressing


----------



## pdswife

dressing   -   pants


----------



## roadfix

pants > jeans


----------



## pdswife

jeans - blue


----------



## LPBeier

blue - velvet


----------



## roadfix

velvet > lounge


----------



## miniman

lounge - pajamas


----------



## roadfix

pajamas > nighties


----------



## miniman

nighties - DW


----------



## pdswife

dw - dh


----------



## suziquzie

dh - annoyed


----------



## LPBeier

DH - hunky


----------



## pdswife

hunky - Richard Gere


----------



## roadfix

Richard Gere > gigolo


----------



## Uncle Bob

gigolo............money


----------



## babetoo

money=security


----------



## roadfix

security > guard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

guard - prison


----------



## LPBeier

prison - crime


----------



## getoutamykitchen

crime - passion


----------



## pdswife

passion - s ex


----------



## babetoo

sex=city


----------



## LPBeier

City - skyline


----------



## miniman

skyline - Dallas


----------



## LPBeier

Dallas - JR Ewing!


----------



## pdswife

jr = oil


----------



## miniman

oil - fry


----------



## pdswife

fry - French


----------



## miniman

French - kiss


----------



## pdswife

Kiss - smack


----------



## Uncle Bob

smack................whack


----------



## pdswife

whack - OUCH


----------



## roadfix

OUCH > One more time!


----------



## pdswife

one more time - replay


----------



## getoutamykitchen

replay - instant


----------



## africhef

depression-death


----------



## getoutamykitchen

africhef said:


> depression-death


 

(?)


----------



## miniman

death - burial


----------



## africhef

burial-plot


----------



## Uncle Bob

plot....scheme


----------



## africhef

scheme-politicians


----------



## getoutamykitchen

politicians - mistrust


----------



## africhef

mistrust-ex-husband


----------



## luckytrim

husband - consort


----------



## miniman

consort - Albert


----------



## jabbur

Albert - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Prince - Puppy


----------



## jabbur

Puppy - Love


----------



## pdswife

love - forever


----------



## GrantsKat

forever ---> eternity


----------



## pdswife

eternity - hunting season


----------



## roadfix

hunting season > Cabela's


----------



## jabbur

Cabela's - camping (had to look up Cabela's!)


----------



## pdswife

camping- backpack


^^^ is a very cool store!!


----------



## roadfix

backpack > alcohol stove


----------



## pdswife

alcohol stove - freezed dried food


----------



## roadfix

freeze dried food > lightweight


----------



## pdswife

lightweight - feather


----------



## roadfix

feather > tickle


----------



## LPBeier

Tickle - Elmo


----------



## pdswife

Elmo - puppet


----------



## africhef

puppet-marionette


----------



## pdswife

marionette - string


----------



## roadfix

string > quartet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

quartet - four


----------



## babetoo

four=six


----------



## roadfix

six > shooter


----------



## africhef

shooter-pub


----------



## roadfix

pub > Irish


----------



## pdswife

Irish - stew


----------



## jabbur

stew - tomatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomatoes,,,,,,,,sammich


----------



## jabbur

sammich - bread


----------



## pdswife

Bread - toast


----------



## LPBeier

toast - wedding


----------



## roadfix

wedding > reception


----------



## GrantsKat

reception ---> celebration


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> reception ---> celebration


 

celebration = party


----------



## jabbur

party - hearty


----------



## pdswife

hearty - filling


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> hearty - filling


 
cream puffs


----------



## Uncle Bob

puffs.....powder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

powder - snow


----------



## pdswife

snow - cone


----------



## roadfix

cone > head


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

head > hair


----------



## roadfix

hair > musical


----------



## babetoo

musical=broadway


----------



## roadfix

Broadway > Wall Street


----------



## babetoo

wall street=trouble


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trouble - (our) economy


----------



## africhef

economy-flight


----------



## luckytrim

flight - flee


----------



## quicksilver

flee - circus


----------



## Uncle Bob

circus......rings


----------



## GrantsKat

rings ---> silver


----------



## luckytrim

silver - utensils


----------



## LadyCook61

utensils--kitchen


----------



## Uncle Bob

--kitchen...........sink


----------



## JoeV

sink----Bismark


----------



## jabbur

animal - crackers


----------



## pdswife

crackers - soup


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup............bowl


----------



## roadfix

bowl > super


----------



## pdswife

Super - great


----------



## roadfix

great > awesome


----------



## pdswife

awesome - perfect


----------



## babetoo

perfect=grade


----------



## LPBeier

grade - school


----------



## jabbur

school - homework


----------



## pdswife

school  - high


----------



## babetoo

high=low


----------



## pdswife

low -  under


----------



## roadfix

under > wear


----------



## pdswife

wear - hat


----------



## roadfix

hat > top


----------



## pdswife

Top - roof


----------



## roadfix

roof > shingles


----------



## babetoo

shingles=pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

pain......medicine


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> pain......medicine


 

medicine=cure


----------



## Uncle Bob

cure--------all


----------



## babetoo

nothing


----------



## jabbur

nothing - special


----------



## babetoo

special=unique


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unique - individual


----------



## Uncle Bob

individual.......pie


----------



## LadyCook61

pie---crust


----------



## luckytrim

crust - mantle


----------



## Uncle Bob

mantle...........fireplace


----------



## roadfix

fireplace > cozy


----------



## GrantsKat

cozy ---> blanket


----------



## pdswife

blanket - bedroom


----------



## roadfix

bedroom > dresser


----------



## pdswife

dresser - drawer


----------



## roadfix

drawer > dovetails


----------



## miniman

dovetails - joints


----------



## roadfix

joints > expansion


----------



## GrantsKat

expansion ---> bridge


----------



## roadfix

bridge > suspension


----------



## GrantsKat

suspension ---> shocks


----------



## roadfix

shocks > absorb


----------



## Uncle Bob

absorb.............sponge


----------



## pdswife

sponge - bob


----------



## roadfix

bob > float


----------



## Uncle Bob

float......coke


----------



## roadfix

coke > diet


----------



## Uncle Bob

diet............fad


----------



## miniman

fad - come & go


----------



## roadfix

come & go > in & out


----------



## getoutamykitchen

in & out - back & forth


----------



## roadfix

back & forth > black & white


----------



## miniman

black & white - television


----------



## getoutamykitchen

television - commercials


----------



## roadfix

commercials > ads


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ads - subtracts


----------



## babetoo

divide


----------



## pdswife

divide - half


----------



## deelady

half....better


----------



## miniman

better - worse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

worse - case (scenario)


----------



## africhef

case- upper


----------



## quicksilver

upper - crust


----------



## africhef

crust - crustacean


----------



## quicksilver

crustacean - seafood


----------



## LadyCook61

seafood---ocean


----------



## quicksilver

ocean - sunsets


----------



## deelady

sunsets......color


----------



## quicksilver

color - suntan


----------



## LadyCook61

suntan---brown


----------



## quicksilver

brown - brownies


----------



## pdswife

brownies = grandma


----------



## quicksilver

grandma - lobsta


----------



## africhef

lobster-mustard


----------



## LPBeier

Mustard - hot dog


----------



## GrantsKat

hot dog ---> Nathans


----------



## quicksilver

hot dog-dachshund


----------



## jabbur

dachshund - german


----------



## quicksilver

german - sauerbraten


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sauerbraten - yummy


----------



## cara

yummy - soup


----------



## getoutamykitchen

soup - stock


----------



## quicksilver

stock - barrel


----------



## cara

barrel - race


----------



## getoutamykitchen

race - against


----------



## cara

against - machine


----------



## pdswife

machine - tools


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tools - screwdrivers


----------



## miniman

screwdrivers - fixing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fixing - rigging


----------



## quicksilver

rigging - tractortrailor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tractortrailer - semi


----------



## miniman

semi - circle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

circle  - orb


----------



## miniman

orb - sceptre


----------



## quicksilver

scepter - baton


----------



## LadyCook61

baton---cheerleader


----------



## quicksilver

cheerleader - football


----------



## babetoo

football=rough


----------



## pdswife

rough - sand paper


----------



## quicksilver

sand paper - smooth


----------



## roadfix

sand paper > wood working


----------



## quicksilver

woodworking - appetite


----------



## roadfix

appetite > hunger


----------



## quicksilver

hunger - BEEF


----------



## roadfix

BEEF > Wendy's


----------



## quicksilver

Wendys - the good little witch


----------



## pdswife

the good little witch - Glenda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glenda - name


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shitface - curse


----------



## pdswife

curse - yell


----------



## babetoo

loud


----------



## roadfix

voodoo > pins


----------



## miniman

pins - needles


----------



## pdswife

pins- needles


----------



## LadyCook61

needles---accupuncture


----------



## babetoo

needles=knitting


----------



## pdswife

knitting - pink yarn


----------



## Uncle Bob

yarn........story


----------



## suziquzie

story- telling


----------



## pdswife

telling - tattle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tattle - rat


----------



## pdswife

rat - tail


----------



## roadfix

tail > spin


----------



## pdswife

spin = bottle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bottle - booze


----------



## pdswife

booze - tequila


----------



## quicksilver

tequila - worm


----------



## pdswife

worm - garden


----------



## quicksilver

garden - eden


----------



## pdswife

eden - apple


----------



## quicksilver

apple - dumplings


----------



## pdswife

dumplings - chicken


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chicken - scared


----------



## quicksilver

scared - halloween


----------



## getoutamykitchen

halloween - candy


----------



## quicksilver

candy - chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chocolate - bunny


----------



## quicksilver

Bunny - paella


----------



## Uncle Bob

paella.......pan


----------



## deelady

pan.....fried


----------



## quicksilver

pan - betty   (apple pan betty)


----------



## pdswife

Betty -Crocker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crocker.........crock


----------



## deelady

crock.....slow


----------



## roadfix

slow > poke


----------



## pdswife

poke - pinch


----------



## roadfix

pinch > tickle


----------



## jabbur

tickle - giggle


----------



## pdswife

giggle - tattrat


----------



## suziquzie

tattrat - DELETE


----------



## roadfix

Delete > Mod Power!


----------



## babetoo

pan=fried (like the okra i had for dinner)


----------



## miniman

fried - egg


----------



## babetoo

egg=sandwich


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sandwich - bread


----------



## africhef

bread-pudding


----------



## goboenomo

pudding >>> banana


----------



## Uncle Bob

banana........split


----------



## getoutamykitchen

split - leave


----------



## quicksilver

leave - autumn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

autumn - colorful


----------



## quicksilver

colorful - antipasto


----------



## jabbur

antipasto - olives


----------



## africhef

leave-out


----------



## LPBeier

olives - pizza


----------



## africhef

pizza-anchovies


----------



## jabbur

anchovies - fish


----------



## roadfix

fish > sashimi


----------



## miniman

sashimi - sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

sushi...........roll


----------



## roadfix

roll > wheel


----------



## jabbur

wheel - well


----------



## roadfix

well > what?


----------



## Uncle Bob

what?..............question


----------



## roadfix

question > & A


----------



## pdswife

answer - find


----------



## roadfix

find > treasure


----------



## babetoo

treasure=trove


----------



## jabbur

trove - stash


----------



## roadfix

stash > cash


----------



## miniman

cash - pocket


----------



## LadyCook61

pocket---trousers


----------



## roadfix

trousers > pants


----------



## babetoo

pants=jacket


----------



## LadyCook61

jacket----blazer


----------



## roadfix

blazer > Chevy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chevy - silverado


----------



## babetoo

cowboy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cowboy......boots


----------



## roadfix

boots > Nancy Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Nancy Sinatra - miniskirt


----------



## roadfix

miniskirt > the 60's


----------



## miniman

60's - hippies


----------



## africhef

hippies-patchouli


----------



## Barbara L

patchouli - minty

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

minty - fresh


----------



## Barbara L

fresh - bread

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bread - slice


----------



## africhef

slice-dice


----------



## jabbur

dice - snake eyes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

snake eyes - evil


----------



## jabbur

evil - demon


----------



## pdswife

demon = horns


----------



## miniman

horns - cow


----------



## jabbur

cow - milk


----------



## pdswife

milk - white


----------



## Uncle Bob

white.............sheets


----------



## pdswife

sheets - silk


----------



## roadfix

silk > stockings


----------



## pdswife

stockings - toes


----------



## Uncle Bob

toes,,,,,,,,tickle


----------



## roadfix

tickle > tears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tears - joy


----------



## pdswife

joy - love


----------



## getoutamykitchen

love  -  great


----------



## Uncle Bob

great....big


----------



## pdswife

great - grandmother


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Grandmother - sweet


----------



## babetoo

sweet=breads


----------



## elaine l

breads......starch


----------



## pdswife

starch - laundry


----------



## roadfix

laundry > fold


----------



## elaine l

fold....give up


----------



## miniman

give up - quit


----------



## elaine l

quit.....coward


----------



## miniman

coward - yellow


----------



## pdswife

yellow -brick road


----------



## jabbur

Brick road - Indy 500


----------



## pdswife

500 - miles


----------



## jabbur

miles - feet


----------



## roadfix

feet > smelly


----------



## elaine l

smelly....cheese


----------



## pot clanger

cheese......heaven!


----------



## roadfix

heaven > above


----------



## elaine l

above....below


----------



## roadfix

below > zero


----------



## elaine l

zero....fail


----------



## babetoo

fail=succeed


----------



## elaine l

succeed.....winner


----------



## roadfix

winner > by knock out


----------



## jabbur

Knock out - beautiful


----------



## getoutamykitchen

beautiful - everything


----------



## miniman

everything - all


----------



## dave the baker

all - inclusive


----------



## getoutamykitchen

inclusive - includes


----------



## africhef

includes-shipping


----------



## deelady

shipping....customs


----------



## Uncle Bob

customs.............traditions


----------



## LadyCook61

traditions---holidays


----------



## Uncle Bob

holidays.......food


----------



## jabbur

Food (we're back where we started! see first post) - fun


----------



## LPBeier

fun - games


----------



## africhef

holidays - work


----------



## miniman

work - hard


----------



## pdswife

hard - rock


----------



## miniman

rock - roll


----------



## pdswife

roll - over


----------



## roadfix

over > done


----------



## pdswife

done - finished


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

finished >>> edge


----------



## roadfix

edge > crust


----------



## pdswife

crust - toast


----------



## getoutamykitchen

toast - champagne


----------



## pdswife

champagne - bubbles


----------



## suziquzie

bubbles / soap


----------



## pdswife

soap - foam


----------



## suziquzie

foam - shave


----------



## LPBeier

finished - basement


----------



## pdswife

basement - storage


----------



## LadyCook61

storage---lack of


----------



## pdswife

lack of - need


----------



## babetoo

need=give


----------



## jabbur

give - take


----------



## pdswife

take - pull


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pull - tow


----------



## Uncle Bob

tow......boat


----------



## miniman

boat - house


----------



## pdswife

house - driveway


----------



## miniman

driveway - car


----------



## babetoo

car=ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ford  -  president


----------



## elaine l

president....debate


----------



## deelady

debate....team


----------



## getoutamykitchen

team  -  effort


----------



## pdswife

effort - try


----------



## jabbur

try - again


----------



## babetoo

again=repeat


----------



## miniman

repeat - television


----------



## pdswife

televison - remote


----------



## dave the baker

remote - distant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

distant - away


----------



## luckytrim

Away - out


----------



## getoutamykitchen

out - exit


----------



## jabbur

exit - ramp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ramp - truck


----------



## miniman

truck - big


----------



## pot clanger

big - heart


----------



## pdswife

heart - pound


----------



## pot clanger

pound....clang!


----------



## miniman

clang - pots


----------



## pdswife

pots - pans


----------



## miniman

pans - view


----------



## pdswife

view - finder


----------



## roadfix

finder > parallax


----------



## jabbur

parallax - perspective


----------



## babetoo

jabbur said:


> parallax - perspective


 
view


----------



## roadfix

view > vista


----------



## elaine l

vista.......windows


----------



## roadfix

windows > operating system


----------



## elaine l

operating system......computer


----------



## roadfix

computer > laptop


----------



## elaine l

laptop....lapdog


----------



## dave the baker

laptop - kitten


----------



## roadfix

lapdog > lap dance


----------



## miniman

lapdog - Pekingnese


----------



## pdswife

pekingnese - flat


----------



## elaine l

flat......maps


----------



## miniman

maps- guides


----------



## elaine l

guides.....instructor


----------



## babetoo

tour


----------



## pdswife

tour -follow


----------



## elaine l

follow.....lead


----------



## pdswife

lead - help


----------



## roadfix

help > Beatles


----------



## elaine l

Beatles.......fan


----------



## pdswife

fan - cool


----------



## elaine l

cool......breeze


----------



## pdswife

breeze - windy


----------



## elaine l

windy......blowing


----------



## pdswife

blowing - glass


----------



## elaine l

glass......sand


----------



## roadfix

sand > castle


----------



## pdswife

sand - beach


----------



## elaine l

castle....princess


----------



## pdswife

princess - ME!!


----------



## roadfix

me > too


----------



## elaine l

too.....two


----------



## pdswife

Too - also


----------



## pdswife

to - going


----------



## elaine l

also...included


----------



## roadfix

included > batteries


----------



## pdswife

lolol... I think we are typing or thinking TOO fast


----------



## elaine l

batteries......charged


----------



## Uncle Bob

charged........up


----------



## dave the baker

instructor.....teacher  somehow I didn't get to the end of the thread  -  sorry


----------



## Uncle Bob

sorry..............apology


----------



## getoutamykitchen

apology - excepted


----------



## elaine l

excepted......agreed


----------



## roadfix

agreed > accept


----------



## getoutamykitchen

accepted  -taken


----------



## elaine l

taken.....married


----------



## getoutamykitchen

married  -  couple


----------



## elaine l

couple......pair


----------



## Uncle Bob

pair.........two


----------



## roadfix

two > double


----------



## elaine l

double.....multitask


----------



## Uncle Bob

double...........trouble


----------



## elaine l

trouble.......fun!


----------



## Uncle Bob

multitask..........computer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hahahahahha!!! Tag your're it!!!!


----------



## elaine l

it.....cooties!


----------



## roadfix

cooties > hide


----------



## jabbur

Hide - Seek


----------



## pdswife

seek -- look


----------



## babetoo

look=find


----------



## dave the baker

find - - treasure


----------



## Barbara L

treasure -- chest

Barbara


----------



## miniman

chest - drawers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

drawers  -  undies


----------



## miniman

undies - blush


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blush  -  embarrassed


----------



## jabbur

embarrassed - red


----------



## getoutamykitchen

red - roses


----------



## Uncle Bob

roses.........thorns


----------



## roadfix

thorns > flat tyres


----------



## miniman

flat tyre - rain


----------



## roadfix

rain > storm


----------



## pdswife

storm - thunder


----------



## Uncle Bob

thunder......rumble


----------



## roadfix

thunder > thighs


----------



## Uncle Bob

thighs......chicken


----------



## pdswife

chicken - fried


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried....oysters


----------



## pdswife

oysters - raw


----------



## Uncle Bob

raw (yum).....hide


----------



## babetoo

hide=seek


----------



## miniman

seek - find


----------



## babetoo

find=keep


----------



## GrantsKat

keep ---> claim


----------



## Uncle Bob

claim..insurance


----------



## miniman

insurance - risk


----------



## pdswife

risk - silly


----------



## miniman

silly - billy


----------



## pdswife

billy - brother


----------



## miniman

brother - priest


----------



## pdswife

priest - guilt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

guilt  -  (by) association


----------



## elaine l

guilt...catholic


----------



## pdswife

catholic - Cross


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cross  -  over


----------



## elaine l

over.....done


----------



## getoutamykitchen

done  -  finished


----------



## elaine l

finished......end


----------



## quicksilver

end - heal


----------



## pdswife

heal - fix


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fix  -  mend


----------



## middie

mend... heal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heal  -  doctor


----------



## middie

Doctor... hospital


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hospital  -  bill


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> hospital - bill


 
bill - duck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

duck  -  goose


----------



## quicksilver

goose - yum!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

yum  -  tasty


----------



## middie

Tasty... flavor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flavor  -  wave


----------



## middie

Wave... Ocean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ocean  -  Sea


----------



## babetoo

salt


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt..pepper


----------



## middie

Pepper.. black


----------



## Uncle Bob

black......coffee


----------



## middie

Coffee.. bitter


----------



## pdswife

bitter - anger


----------



## Uncle Bob

anger.,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.management


----------



## pdswife

management - bosses


----------



## babetoo

employees


----------



## deelady

employees......coworkers


----------



## pdswife

coworkers - friends


----------



## miniman

friends - enemies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

friends  -  foe


----------



## jabbur

foe - adversary


----------



## Uncle Bob

adversary...opponent


----------



## pdswife

opponent - against


----------



## Uncle Bob

against......taxes


----------



## pdswife

taxes - unfair


----------



## Uncle Bob

unfair...excessive


----------



## miniman

excessive - too much


----------



## roadfix

too much > expensive


----------



## dave the baker

claim - - jumpers!


----------



## pdswife

jumpers - rope


----------



## Uncle Bob

rope.........noose


----------



## pdswife

noose - hang man


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hang man  -  game


----------



## roadfix

game > cement


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cement  -  concrete


----------



## pdswife

concrete - solid


----------



## roadfix

solid > gold


----------



## pdswife

gold - ring


----------



## Uncle Bob

ring...cycle


----------



## pdswife

cycle = washing machine


----------



## Uncle Bob

washing machine...........noise


----------



## pdswife

noise -frustrating


----------



## babetoo

aggravating


----------



## getoutamykitchen

aggravating  -  tension


----------



## roadfix

tension > nervous


----------



## jabbur

Nervous - system


----------



## babetoo

computer


----------



## deelady

computer....glitch


----------



## bandonjan

glitch........perfect


----------



## pdswife

perfect - beach


----------



## Barbara L

beach -- sand

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

sand - sea


----------



## deelady

sea.....salt


----------



## pdswife

salt - pepper


----------



## miniman

pepper - sneeze


----------



## pdswife

sneeze - bless YOU


----------



## Barbara L

Bless YOU -- prayer

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

prayer  -  helps


----------



## Barbara L

helps - assistant

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

assistant  -  aid


----------



## GrantsKat

aid ---> help


----------



## Uncle Bob

help.......up


----------



## jabbur

up - above


----------



## miniman

above - heavens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heavens - gates


----------



## pdswife

gates = Bill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill  -  (of) Rights


----------



## pdswife

Rights = allow


----------



## roadfix

allow > grant


----------



## pdswife

Grant - BIL


----------



## Uncle Bob

BIL........dummy


----------



## miniman

dummy - baby


----------



## dave the baker

baby - powder


----------



## roadfix

powder > snow


----------



## jabbur

snow - crash


----------



## pdswife

crash - market


----------



## roadfix

market > fail


----------



## pdswife

fail - grade


----------



## GrantsKat

grade ---> test


----------



## roadfix

test > pass


----------



## babetoo

pass=fail


----------



## elaine l

fail.........pass


----------



## pdswife

pass - Mountain


----------



## elaine l

Mountain.....peak


----------



## pdswife

Peak - hide


----------



## elaine l

hide......seek


----------



## pdswife

seek - find


----------



## Uncle Bob

hide......cow


----------



## elaine l

cow......moo


----------



## Uncle Bob

find..........lost


----------



## pdswife

LOST - Island


----------



## elaine l

lost......found


----------



## Uncle Bob

found........keys


----------



## elaine l

keys....Florida


----------



## Uncle Bob

Florida.......beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - starfish


----------



## bandonjan

starfish.....tidepool


----------



## jabbur

tidepool - rocks


----------



## babetoo

rocks=waves


----------



## rknotthere

tidal


----------



## pdswife

Tidal - ocean


----------



## dave the baker

ocean - cruise


----------



## jabbur

cruise - ship


----------



## dave the baker

ship - ahoy


----------



## miniman

ahoy - hello


----------



## jabbur

hello - good bye


----------



## pdswife

good bye - leaving


----------



## Candeez

leaving - arriving


----------



## pdswife

arriving -  guest


----------



## roadfix

guest > VIP


----------



## pdswife

VIP -  Boss


----------



## roadfix

Boss > lady


----------



## pdswife

Lady = princess


----------



## roadfix

princess > Diana


----------



## pdswife

Diana - Charles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles  -  name


----------



## pdswife

Name - baby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baby  -  infant


----------



## jabbur

infant - small


----------



## roadfix

small > inadequate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

inadequate  -  lacking


----------



## roadfix

lacking > unable


----------



## babetoo

able


----------



## dave the baker

able - qualified


----------



## pdswife

Qualified - can do


----------



## roadfix

can do > you're hired


----------



## Uncle Bob

hired...employed


----------



## pdswife

employed - pay check


----------



## dave the baker

pay check - bills


----------



## pdswife

Bills - credit


----------



## roadfix

credit > interest


----------



## dave the baker

interest - curious


----------



## elaine l

curious.....cat


----------



## roadfix

cat > meow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

meow  -  purr


----------



## dave the baker

purr - fect


----------



## miniman

fect - unknown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unknown  -- mysterious


----------



## miniman

mysterious - scooby doo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

scooby doo  -  great dane


----------



## pdswife

great dane - fence


----------



## roadfix

fence > post


----------



## pdswife

post -  Wood


----------



## roadfix

wood > termites


----------



## pdswife

termites - chew


----------



## roadfix

chew > gum


----------



## elaine l

gum.....annoying


----------



## roadfix

annoying > irritating


----------



## elaine l

irritating......kids  (oops...did I really say that?)


----------



## roadfix

kids > noise


----------



## elaine l

noise......t.v.


----------



## pdswife

noise - clang


----------



## elaine l

clang......pans


----------



## pdswife

pans - wok


----------



## elaine l

wok......Asian


----------



## roadfix

Asian > Orient


----------



## elaine l

Orient....express


----------



## roadfix

express > emotions


----------



## pdswife

emotions - happy!


----------



## deelady

happy....blessed


----------



## roadfix

blessed > souls


----------



## pdswife

souls - heaven


----------



## Uncle Bob

heaven......eternity


----------



## roadfix

eternity > forever


----------



## pdswife

forever - retirement


----------



## roadfix

retirement > 401K


----------



## pdswife

401k - going down


----------



## jabbur

going down - elevator


----------



## pdswife

elevator = buttons


----------



## Barbara L

buttons -- bows

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

bows - kitty

( Buttons was my first puppy
Bows was my first kitty)


----------



## Barbara L

kitty -- litter

(How cute Trish!)

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

litter - clutter


----------



## miniman

clutter - mess


----------



## pdswife

mess- desk


----------



## Barbara L

desk -- stationery

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stationery  -  still


----------



## pdswife

still - waiting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

waiting  -  room


----------



## miniman

room - space


----------



## getoutamykitchen

space  -  ship


----------



## miniman

ship - post


----------



## Uncle Bob

post......fence


----------



## jabbur

fence - yard


----------



## pdswife

yard - inch


----------



## Uncle Bob

inch..............worm


----------



## pdswife

worm - wiggle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wiggle  -  room


----------



## pdswife

room - space


----------



## miniman

space - pigs (remember the Muppets)


----------



## pdswife

muppets - kermit


----------



## miniman

kermit - miss piggy


----------



## babetoo

miss piggy=oscar


----------



## jabbur

oscar - ernie


----------



## miniman

ernie - eric


----------



## babetoo

eric=boy


----------



## jabbur

boy - girl


----------



## Uncle Bob

girl.......friend


----------



## pdswife

Friend - Dawn


----------



## roadfix

dawn > twilight


----------



## pdswife

twilight - vampire


----------



## babetoo

stake


----------



## roadfix

stake > tent


----------



## pdswife

tent - homeless camp


----------



## roadfix

camp > internment


----------



## jabbur

internment -POW


----------



## roadfix

POW > John McCaine


----------



## babetoo

election


----------



## pdswife

election - tired.


----------



## roadfix

tired > nap


----------



## pdswife

Nap - neeeeed


----------



## Uncle Bob

need.....want


----------



## roadfix

want > desire


----------



## pdswife

desire - days end


----------



## jabbur

days end - sunset


----------



## roadfix

sunset > strip


----------



## pdswife

strip - Vegas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vegas  -  gamble


----------



## pdswife

gamble = lose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lose  -  defeated


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> lose - defeated


 

defeated=vanquished


----------



## jabbur

vanquished - vampire


----------



## miniman

vampire - dracula


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dracula  -  teeth


----------



## suziquzie

teeth - brush


----------



## middie

Brush... hair


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hair  -  song


----------



## middie

Song... sing


----------



## LadyCook61

sing---off key


----------



## middie

Off key... tone deaf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tone deaf  -  monotone


----------



## GrantsKat

monotone ---> single


----------



## jabbur

single - unmarried


----------



## miniman

umarried - dating


----------



## pdswife

dating - fun


----------



## Uncle Bob

fun......games


----------



## miniman

fun - Mexico


----------



## pdswife

Mexico - home


----------



## miniman

home - run


----------



## pdswife

Run - skip


----------



## jabbur

skip - miss


----------



## deelady

skip....rope


----------



## pdswife

rope - tie


----------



## deelady

tie....dye


----------



## pdswife

die - grave


----------



## deelady

grave...digger


----------



## pdswife

digger - hole


----------



## Uncle Bob

hole....man


----------



## jabbur

man - boy


----------



## babetoo

man=woman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boy  -  lad


----------



## middie

Lad... Lassie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lassie.......dog


----------



## deelady

dog....companion


----------



## miniman

companion - wife


----------



## pdswife

wife - hubby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hubby  -  married


----------



## middie

married... children


----------



## getoutamykitchen

children  -  future


----------



## middie

future...uncertain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

uncertain  -  maybe


----------



## Uncle Bob

maybe....possible


----------



## getoutamykitchen

possible  -  try


----------



## deelady

try.....harder


----------



## babetoo

harder=softer


----------



## jabbur

softer - cushy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cushy  -  posh


----------



## jabbur

posh - ritz


----------



## miniman

ritz - hotel


----------



## jabbur

hotel - vacation (I figured someone would answer "cracker")


----------



## deelady

vacation...dream


----------



## GrantsKat

dream ---> nightmare


----------



## miniman

nightmare - spiders


----------



## luckytrim

spiders- webs


----------



## GrantsKat

webs ---> weave


----------



## pdswife

weave - cloth


----------



## jabbur

cloth - sew


----------



## GrantsKat

sew ---> mend


----------



## pdswife

mend - Fix


----------



## LadyCook61

fix---repair


----------



## pdswife

repair - tire


----------



## GrantsKat

tire ---> treads


----------



## roadfix

treads > worn


----------



## pdswife

worn - clothes


----------



## roadfix

clothes > fashion


----------



## pdswife

fashion - lack of


----------



## babetoo

tacky


----------



## jabbur

lack of - humility


----------



## miniman

humility - fake


----------



## roadfix

fake > counterfeit


----------



## jabbur

counterfeit - money


----------



## pdswife

money - spend


----------



## roadfix

spend > time


----------



## Uncle Bob

spend.......time


----------



## miniman

time - money


----------



## Uncle Bob

money.........marbles


----------



## pdswife

marbles = lost


----------



## roadfix

lost > in space


----------



## Uncle Bob

space......lab


----------



## middie

lab... my dog


----------



## LadyCook61

my dog---mutt


----------



## babetoo

mutt=jeff


----------



## pdswife

jeff - cousin


----------



## miniman

cousin - aunt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

aunt  -  uncle


----------



## Uncle Bob

uncle........bob


----------



## pdswife

Bob - sweet


----------



## babetoo

sweet=sour


----------



## miniman

sour - lemon


----------



## middie

lemon...ade


----------



## babetoo

aid=help


----------



## deelady

help.....police


----------



## getoutamykitchen

police  -  cops


----------



## africhef

cop - "a" plea


----------



## luckytrim

plea - entreaty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

entreaty  -  request


----------



## luckytrim

request - supplicant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

supplicant  -  beggar


----------



## luckytrim

beggar - Vagabond


----------



## Uncle Bob

beggar....purse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vagabond...drifter


----------



## luckytrim

drifter - hobo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hobo  -  bum


----------



## luckytrim

bum - rump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rump  -  roast


----------



## luckytrim

Roast - lampoon


----------



## LadyCook61

Lampoon---whales


----------



## roadfix

whales > humpback


----------



## getoutamykitchen

humpback  -  Notre Dame


----------



## jabbur

Notre Dame - cathedral


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cathedral  -  church


----------



## roadfix

church > pastor


----------



## miniman

pastor - preach


----------



## dave the baker

preach - lecture


----------



## roadfix

lecture > lectern


----------



## pdswife

Lectern - stage


----------



## Uncle Bob

stage......curtain


----------



## pdswife

curtain - shower


----------



## Uncle Bob

shower......rain


----------



## pdswife

rain - Seattle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seattle  -  Slew  (the race horse)


----------



## miniman

slew - kill


----------



## pdswife

Slew - smelly


----------



## middie

Smelly... garbage


----------



## pdswife

garbage - can


----------



## middie

can... tin


----------



## pdswife

tin -  tiny


----------



## roadfix

tiny > Tim


----------



## middie

Tim... "The Toolman" Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tim Conway


----------



## middie

Conway Twitty


----------



## babetoo

tom jones


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

River Phoenix


----------



## dave the baker

Phoenix - hot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. First of all I want to appoligize for turning this thread into the celebrity thread. I can see it all started with me #25102 (Tim Conway). I shouldn't play these games half asleep, but then I wouldn't play at all. Thank you, dave the baker for seeing the light. Now onward fellow DCers!

hot - peppers


----------



## jennyhill

Peppers - Pepprika


----------



## africhef

beggar - emaciated


----------



## miniman

paprika - goulash


----------



## GrantsKat

goulash ---> stew


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stew  -  hearty


----------



## Uncle Bob

hearty........meal


----------



## middie

meal... feast


----------



## jabbur

feast - medieval


----------



## miniman

medieval - knight


----------



## pdswife

Knight - Roundtable


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roundtable........chair


----------



## pdswife

chair - love seat


----------



## Uncle Bob

love seat.....snuggle


----------



## jabbur

snuggle - blanket


----------



## pdswife

blanket -nest


----------



## Uncle Bob

nest.........hen


----------



## pdswife

hen - egg


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg.........breakfast


----------



## pdswife

breakfast - toast


----------



## Uncle Bob

toast.........wheat


----------



## deelady

wheat.....thin


----------



## lifesaver

A plate full of scallops = A large red lobster tail


----------



## Uncle Bob

thin....dime


----------



## deelady

dime....March


----------



## miniman

March - hare


----------



## roadfix

hare > krishna


----------



## lifesaver

oops. i think i got on the wrong page. sorry


----------



## lifesaver

Thin = Paper


----------



## lifesaver

Oh my... I'm not doing too good today


----------



## pdswife

lol...lifesaver..don't worry about it just play along

Paper - cut


----------



## deelady

no worries, it happens to us all!! 

Krishna...deity


----------



## deelady

lol see it just happen to me!!! lol

cut...scissors


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## babetoo

sharp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sharp  -  witty


----------



## elaine l

witty......funny


----------



## getoutamykitchen

funny  -  laugh


----------



## elaine l

laugh......happy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

happy  -  Dwarf


----------



## pdswife

happy - I am


----------



## elaine l

I am.....Sam


----------



## pdswife

sam - green eggs and ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam.......missle


----------



## Uncle Bob

ham.......pig


----------



## elaine l

pig......BACON


----------



## roadfix

bacon > grease


----------



## pdswife

grease - messy


----------



## Uncle Bob

messy .......... barn


----------



## pdswife

barn - hay


----------



## elaine l

Hay....you


----------



## roadfix

you > too


----------



## babetoo

too=also


----------



## Uncle Bob

also .....ran


----------



## pdswife

ran -skipped


----------



## Uncle Bob

skipped..........rope


----------



## pdswife

rope- swing


----------



## deelady

swing.....higher!


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> rope- swing


 
swing=porch


----------



## roadfix

porch > Porche


----------



## pdswife

Porche - race


----------



## roadfix

race > horse


----------



## middie

Horse... Clydesdale


----------



## roadfix

Clydesdale > Budweiser


----------



## pdswife

Budweiser - beer


----------



## miniman

beer - belly


----------



## pdswife

belly - big


----------



## getoutamykitchen

big  -  size


----------



## pdswife

size - 12


----------



## Uncle Bob

12...........inches


----------



## pdswife

inches - foot


----------



## Uncle Bob

foot........long


----------



## jabbur

Long -short


----------



## GrantsKat

short ---> petite


----------



## jabbur

petite - tiny


----------



## miniman

tiny - small


----------



## roadfix

small > problem


----------



## pdswife

problem - answer


----------



## roadfix

answer > wise


----------



## pdswife

wise - know it all


----------



## roadfix

know it all > smart azz


----------



## pdswife

lol... ummmm

smart azz - son


----------



## babetoo

daughter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

daughter  -  offspring


----------



## miniman

offspring - children


----------



## GrantsKat

children ---> beautiful


----------



## suziquzie

beautiful - fall colors


----------



## GrantsKat

fall colors ---> north


----------



## elaine l

north.....cold


----------



## roadfix

cold > flu


----------



## elaine l

flu.......sick


----------



## GrantsKat

flu ----> achy


----------



## elaine l

achy......fever


----------



## GrantsKat

fever ---> tylenol


----------



## elaine l

tylenol.......liquid


----------



## middie

Liquid... water


----------



## elaine l

water......swim


----------



## pdswife

water = fall


----------



## GrantsKat

fall ---> parachute


----------



## middie

Parachute... planes


----------



## elaine l

planes.....trip


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trip  -  stumble


----------



## pdswife

trip - November


----------



## elaine l

november.....turkey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

turkey  -  bird


----------



## elaine l

bird......nest


----------



## pdswife

Nest - egg


----------



## elaine l

egg....breakfast


----------



## pdswife

breakfast - French Toast


----------



## elaine l

french toast.......delicious


----------



## getoutamykitchen

delicious  -  yummy


----------



## middie

Sweet... sugar


----------



## elaine l

sweet......puppies


----------



## pdswife

puppies - eyes


----------



## elaine l

eyes.....big


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Big  -  movie


----------



## elaine l

movie.....popcorn


----------



## middie

Popcorn... salty buttery goodness


----------



## pdswife

goodness - saint


----------



## elaine l

saint......holy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

saint  -  holy


----------



## middie

Holy... Cross


----------



## elaine l

cross.....road


----------



## getoutamykitchen

road  -  trip


----------



## elaine l

trip.......fall


----------



## miniman

fall - autumn


----------



## elaine l

autumn.......lovely


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lovely  -  pretty


----------



## elaine l

pretty......bride


----------



## miniman

bride - wedding


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wedding  -  money


----------



## elaine l

groom.....man


----------



## middie

Man... dude


----------



## elaine l

dude....cowboy


----------



## miniman

elaine l said:


> groom.....man


????????????????


----------



## elaine l

what?


----------



## miniman

it didn't match the previous post!


----------



## elaine l

Your right!  I guess I was playing my own game for a minute.....sorry!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cowboy  -  jeans


----------



## elaine l

jeans....tight


----------



## miniman

jeans - denim


----------



## elaine l

denim...blue


----------



## pdswife

denim - skirt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

skirt - steak


----------



## elaine l

wrangler....Jane


----------



## elaine l

getoutamykitchen said:


> jeans - tight - demin - blue - Wranglers



And thanks for catching us up!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We gotta slow down, I'm gettin' dizzy


----------



## elaine l

dizzy....vertigo


----------



## pdswife

vertigo - spin


----------



## elaine l

spin....take


----------



## middie

Take... Out


----------



## pdswife

Out - in


----------



## suziquzie

out - side


----------



## Uncle Bob

in-side......outside


----------



## pdswife

outside - mountain lake


----------



## suziquzie

mountain lake - COLD


----------



## pdswife

cold - icy


----------



## Uncle Bob

icy..........glass


----------



## getoutamykitchen

glass  -  houses


----------



## roadfix

house > mortgage


----------



## pdswife

mortgage -due


----------



## roadfix

due > now


----------



## pdswife

now - later


----------



## roadfix

later > procrastinate


----------



## pdswife

procrastinate - tomorrow


----------



## roadfix

tomorrow > Annie


----------



## pdswife

Annie - Sandy


----------



## babetoo

sandy = beach


----------



## lifesaver

beach = shells


----------



## middie

shells... pasta


----------



## lifesaver

pasta = spaghetti


----------



## middie

Spaghetti... meatballs


----------



## jabbur

meatballs - sub


----------



## lifesaver

sub = navy


----------



## pdswife

navy - bean


----------



## lifesaver

bean = sprout


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sprout  -  grow


----------



## Uncle Bob

grow........garden


----------



## GrantsKat

grow ---> age


----------



## Uncle Bob

age...............wine


----------



## lifesaver

wine = red burgandy


----------



## pdswife

burgandy - dark


----------



## africhef

dark-handsome


----------



## jabbur

handsome - viril


----------



## getoutamykitchen

viril  -  manly


----------



## miniman

manly - lumberjack


----------



## jabbur

lumberjack - paper towels


----------



## miniman

paper towels - kitchen


----------



## lifesaver

kitchen = sink


----------



## pdswife

kitchen - floor


----------



## GrantsKat

floor ---> dirty


----------



## pdswife

dirty - muddy


----------



## GrantsKat

muddy ---> dirtroad


----------



## pdswife

dirtroad - hunting


----------



## GrantsKat

hunting ---> camoflage


----------



## pdswife

camoflage - hide


----------



## GrantsKat

hide ---> stash


----------



## pdswife

stash - keep


----------



## lifesaver

keep = save


----------



## pdswife

save - forever


----------



## miniman

forever - day


----------



## pdswife

day - after


----------



## GrantsKat

after ---> next


----------



## miniman

Next - shop


----------



## pdswife

shop - costco


----------



## GrantsKat

costco ---> discount


----------



## roadfix

discount > coupon


----------



## GrantsKat

coupon ---> savings


----------



## miniman

savings - gone


----------



## elaine l

gone......wind


----------



## GrantsKat

wind ---> unseen


----------



## elaine l

unseen.....hidden


----------



## GrantsKat

hidden ---> treasure


----------



## elaine l

treasure.....island


----------



## GrantsKat

island ---> uninhabited


----------



## elaine l

uninhabited......remote


----------



## GrantsKat

remote ---> control


----------



## elaine l

control.....freak


----------



## GrantsKat

freak ---> weird


----------



## elaine l

weird......strange


----------



## miniman

strange - unusual


----------



## GrantsKat

unusual ---> different


----------



## miniman

different - same


----------



## GrantsKat

same ---> in common


----------



## miniman

in commom -friends


----------



## GrantsKat

friends ---> confidants


----------



## suziquzie

confidants - pals


----------



## GrantsKat

pals ---> buddies


----------



## suziquzie

buddies - chums


----------



## GrantsKat

chums ---> spongebob : O


----------



## elaine l

spongebob...squarepants


----------



## getoutamykitchen

squarepants  -  irritating


----------



## pdswife

irritating - son not returning messages!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

son not returning messages  -  how rude!


----------



## pdswife

how rude - Full House


----------



## roadfix

full house > poker


----------



## lifesaver

poker = game


----------



## pdswife

game - Candy Land


----------



## middie

Candy Land... Sugar plums


----------



## babetoo

plum=sauce


----------



## lifesaver

sauce = steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak.......fries


----------



## pdswife

fries - shake


----------



## Uncle Bob

shake..........booty


----------



## babetoo

booty=pirate


----------



## Uncle Bob

pirate...........ship


----------



## pdswife

ship - shore


----------



## roadfix

shore > pier


----------



## miniman

pier - jump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jump  -  bungee


----------



## Uncle Bob

bungee..cord


----------



## luckytrim

cord - extension


----------



## miniman

extension - building


----------



## luckytrim

building - assembling


----------



## Uncle Bob

assembling.......making


----------



## miniman

making - building


----------



## jabbur

building - skyscraper


----------



## pdswife

skyscarper - New York


----------



## GrantsKat

new york ---> diversified


----------



## pdswife

diversified - GREAT!!


----------



## roadfix

diversified > portfolio


----------



## GrantsKat

portfolio ---> investments


----------



## pdswife

investments - stocks


----------



## GrantsKat

stocks ---> unstable


----------



## pdswife

unstable - house of cards


----------



## miniman

house of cards - fall


----------



## pdswife

fall - spring


----------



## miniman

spring - lamb


----------



## pdswife

Lamb - Easter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easter..........risen


----------



## pdswife

risen - bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread...........Wine


----------



## GrantsKat

wine ---> cheese


----------



## pdswife

Cheese - Fondue


----------



## GrantsKat

fondue ---> YUMMY


----------



## pdswife

Yummy - gyros


----------



## Uncle Bob

gyros.......greek


----------



## babetoo

greek gods.


----------



## luckytrim

stocks - pillory


----------



## GrantsKat

luckytrim said:


> stocks - pillory


 
lol you lost me lt


----------



## luckytrim

sorry, Grantskat........... think pilgrims

Stocks are devices used since medieval times for public humiliation, corporal punishment, and torture. The stocks are similar to the pillory and the pranger.  your head and hands are confined in the pillory and you are standing up........the stocks confine your ankles, and you are sitting down. (I think)


----------



## GrantsKat

luckytrim said:


> sorry, Grantskat........... think pilgrims
> 
> Stocks are devices used since medieval times for public humiliation, corporal punishment, and torture. The stocks are similar to the pillory and the pranger. your head and hands are confined in the pillory and you are standing up........the stocks confine your ankles, and you are sitting down. (I think)


 
Oh I understand that, I just didnt get where you got stocks from...previous post was greek gods lol


----------



## luckytrim

oops !
on the wrong page again!

looks like I was at the bottom of 2537- go figger !!

greek - lemon


----------



## Petez

lemon - car


----------



## miniman

car - traffic


----------



## luckytrim

traffic - trade


----------



## elaine l

trade.....fair


----------



## GrantsKat

fair ---> carnival


----------



## elaine l

carnival.......midway


----------



## roadfix

midway > island


----------



## elaine l

island......shipwreck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shipwreck  -  sink


----------



## elaine l

sink......dishes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dishes  -  dirty


----------



## elaine l

dirty.......clean


----------



## miniman

clean - washing


----------



## elaine l

washing....windows


----------



## miniman

windows - world


----------



## pdswife

world - earth


----------



## elaine l

earth.....sphere


----------



## Uncle Bob

sphere........ball


----------



## elaine l

ball.....fun


----------



## luckytrim

dishes disseminates


----------



## jabbur

disseminate - scatter


----------



## pdswife

scatter - brains


----------



## roadfix

brains > smarts


----------



## miniman

smarts - clever


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clever  -  witty


----------



## miniman

witty - funny


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Good Morning miniman!

funny  -  humor


----------



## miniman

humour - jokes


----------



## africhef

jokes-comedian


----------



## GrantsKat

comedian ---> entertainer


----------



## miniman

entertainer - talent


----------



## luckytrim

Talent - expertise


----------



## GrantsKat

expertise ---> knowledge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

knowledge  -  power


----------



## luckytrim

power - energy


----------



## africhef

energy-water


----------



## luckytrim

water - wheel


----------



## middie

Wheel... tire


----------



## luckytrim

tire - debilitate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

debilitate  -  worn


----------



## roadfix

worn > jeans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jeans  -  hereditary


----------



## luckytrim

worn - threadbare


----------



## africhef

threadbare-knees


----------



## luckytrim

knee - articulation


----------



## Uncle Bob

articulation..............speech


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I think ya'll have hurt my feelings by skipping my response to roadfix, which was 
jeans > hereditary (#25432).

So I guess I'll follow you Uncle Bob!

Speech  -  announcement


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm certain it was not intentional....It just happens sometimes!

Hear ya go!



hereditary.........family


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm certain it was not intentional....It just happens sometimes!
> 
> Hear ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> hereditary.........family


 
AWWW! How sweet thanks Uncle Bob, your the best!


----------



## middie

Family... looney


----------



## Uncle Bob

looney........tunes


----------



## middie

Tunes... Music


----------



## miniman

music - ears


----------



## Uncle Bob

Music............score


----------



## roadfix

score > acquisition


----------



## elaine l

acquisition......purchase


----------



## middie

Purchase... buy


----------



## elaine l

buy......shopping


----------



## middie

Shopping... Christmas


----------



## elaine l

Christmas......magical


----------



## middie

Magical... love


----------



## elaine l

love......family


----------



## middie

(Dang back to family.... can I use looney again ? )

Family... dysfuntional !!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dysfunctional  -  broken


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken......record


----------



## babetoo

list


----------



## getoutamykitchen

list  -  christmas


----------



## lifesaver

christmas = lights


----------



## roadfix

lights > LEDs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LEDs  -  display


----------



## pdswife

display - show


----------



## lifesaver

Show = Lucille Ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ball..........round


----------



## Petez

round-square


----------



## lifesaver

square = dance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dance  -  hula


----------



## luckytrim

Hula - lei


----------



## africhef

lei-paradise


----------



## Uncle Bob

paradise...........lost


----------



## luckytrim

Lost - weekend


----------



## getoutamykitchen

weekend  -  warrior


----------



## pdswife

Warrior = fight


----------



## roadfix

fight > club


----------



## pdswife

club - group


----------



## getoutamykitchen

group  -  association


----------



## miniman

assocaition - relationship


----------



## pdswife

relationship - tricky


----------



## miniman

tricky - magician


----------



## pdswife

Magician = Copperfield


----------



## miniman

Copperfield - David


----------



## roadfix

David > Star of


----------



## miniman

star of - Bethlehem


----------



## pdswife

Bethlehem - Town


----------



## babetoo

city


----------



## lifesaver

city = municiple


----------



## Uncle Bob

municiple.......court


----------



## pdswife

court - jury

Happy Sunday Uncle Bob


----------



## jabbur

jury - hung


----------



## pdswife

hung - dead


----------



## lifesaver

dead = stiff


----------



## pdswife

stiff - starch


----------



## lifesaver

starch = iron


----------



## pdswife

iron - YUCK


----------



## lifesaver

yuck = ew


----------



## pdswife

ew - gross


----------



## lifesaver

gross = nasty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nasty  -  mean


----------



## pdswife

mean - gang member


----------



## lifesaver

gang member = problem


----------



## getoutamykitchen

problem  --  solver


----------



## lifesaver

+dp;ver = counsel


----------



## miniman

Hi lifesaver - interesting word

counsel - lawyer


----------



## elaine l

lawyer.......court


----------



## getoutamykitchen

court  -  woo


----------



## miniman

court - house


----------



## getoutamykitchen

House  -  MD


----------



## miniman

MD - doctor


----------



## elaine l

doctor.......nurse


----------



## Uncle Bob

doctor...........No


----------



## Uncle Bob

nurse.....hospital


----------



## elaine l

hospital........illness


----------



## lifesaver

Opps! sorry, i must have had my fingers on the keys wrong.


----------



## lifesaver

illness = disease


----------



## pdswife

disease - pain


----------



## elaine l

pain......neck


----------



## pdswife

neck - chain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chain  -  letter


----------



## elaine l

kiss......passion


----------



## pdswife

passion - love


----------



## elaine l

love.....life


----------



## lifesaver

love = embrase


----------



## pdswife

life - live


----------



## lifesaver

live = full term


----------



## jabbur

full term - preemie


----------



## deelady

preemie....underdeveloped


----------



## roadfix

underdeveloped > third world


----------



## getoutamykitchen

third world  -  Africa


----------



## babetoo

elephant


----------



## deelady

Elephant.....trunk


----------



## roadfix

trunk > luggage


----------



## deelady

Luggage.....baggage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baggage  -  problems


----------



## Uncle Bob

problems............twoubles


----------



## deelady

twoubles........woowies(worries) lol


----------



## lifesaver

worries = problems


----------



## roadfix

problem > solver


----------



## lifesaver

solver = resolve


----------



## getoutamykitchen

resolve  -  carpet


----------



## africhef

carpet-bagging


----------



## luckytrim

bagging - checkout


----------



## africhef

checkout-leave


----------



## getoutamykitchen

leave  -  exit


----------



## GrantsKat

exit ---> sign


----------



## Uncle Bob

sign.......language


----------



## GrantsKat

language ---> dialect


----------



## africhef

dialect-differences


----------



## deelady

differences.....compromise


----------



## jabbur

compromise - negotiate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

negotiate  -  deal


----------



## miniman

deal - agreement


----------



## deelady

agreement......concur


----------



## pdswife

concur - yes


----------



## deelady

yes.....positive


----------



## pdswife

positive - good


----------



## roadfix

good > vibes


----------



## pdswife

vibes - shake


----------



## roadfix

shake > earthquake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

earthquake  -  tremble


----------



## pdswife

tremble - fear


----------



## GrantsKat

fear ---> phobia


----------



## pdswife

phobia - scorpians


----------



## miniman

scorpions - sting


----------



## Uncle Bob

sting.........bee


----------



## roadfix

bee > gees


----------



## miniman

gees - horses


----------



## luckytrim

Horses - track


----------



## roadfix

track > race


----------



## Uncle Bob

race.......car


----------



## getoutamykitchen

car  -  traffic


----------



## babetoo

traffic=signal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

signal  -  S.O.S.


----------



## goboenomo

S.O.S. >>>>> rescue


----------



## jabbur

rescue - squad


----------



## roadfix

squad > MOD


----------



## goboenomo

MOD >>>> job


----------



## deelady

job.....employed


----------



## babetoo

part-time


----------



## pdswife

Time - over


----------



## getoutamykitchen

over  -  end


----------



## jabbur

end - zone


----------



## pdswife

zone -area


----------



## getoutamykitchen

area  -  nieghborhood


----------



## deelady

neighborhood....watch


----------



## pdswife

Watch - minutes


----------



## babetoo

hours


----------



## pot clanger

hours...units


----------



## getoutamykitchen

units  -  segments


----------



## africhef

segments-grapefruit


----------



## GrantsKat

grapefruit ---> citrus


----------



## Uncle Bob

citrus.............juice


----------



## jabbur

juice - electricity


----------



## goboenomo

electricity >>>>> computer


----------



## LadyCook61

computer--technology


----------



## goboenomo

technology >>>> future


----------



## GrantsKat

future ---> unknown


----------



## deelady

unknown.....ufo


----------



## pdswife

ufo - stars


----------



## GrantsKat

stars ---> bright


----------



## deelady

bright....light


----------



## roadfix

light > match


----------



## pdswife

match - pair


----------



## GrantsKat

pair ---> socks


----------



## deelady

socks....bruised


----------



## GrantsKat

bruised ---> sore


----------



## pdswife

sore - lip


----------



## deelady

sore......knee


----------



## deelady

lip...service


----------



## roadfix

service > call


----------



## GrantsKat

call ---> dial


----------



## pdswife

dial - soap


----------



## roadfix

soap > opera


----------



## deelady

opera...house


----------



## pdswife

house - mouse


----------



## GrantsKat

mouse ---> computer


----------



## pdswife

computer - Nerd


----------



## roadfix

nerd > chemistry


----------



## deelady

chemistry.....passion


----------



## pdswife

passion - fruit


----------



## deelady

fruit......squeeze


----------



## pdswife

squeeze - hugs


----------



## deelady

hugs.....friends


----------



## GrantsKat

friends ---> HERE


----------



## deelady

here....for each other!


----------



## pdswife

for each other - cookies


----------



## deelady

cookies...YUM!


----------



## GrantsKat

yum ---> cheese doodles


----------



## pdswife

cheese doodles - need to try


----------



## luckytrim

need to try - mahi mahi


----------



## Uncle Bob

mahi mahi..........fish


----------



## roadfix

fish > fishy


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishy......suspicious


----------



## GrantsKat

suspicious ---> shady


----------



## miniman

shady - trees


----------



## GrantsKat

trees ---> foliage


----------



## miniman

foliage - leaves


----------



## GrantsKat

leaves ---> colors


----------



## roadfix

colors > crayons


----------



## GrantsKat

crayons ---> coloring book


----------



## roadfix

coloring book > draw


----------



## getoutamykitchen

draw  -  guns


----------



## roadfix

guns > Navarone


----------



## deelady

Navarone...war


----------



## babetoo

war= peace


----------



## roadfix

peace > love


----------



## lifesaver

love = embrase


----------



## deelady

embrace.......hold


----------



## Uncle Bob

hold........fold


----------



## deelady

fold.....collapse


----------



## lifesaver

collapse = fall


----------



## middie

Fall... trip


----------



## babetoo

vacation


----------



## middie

Vacation... non-existant


----------



## miniman

non - existent - aliens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

aliens  -  ufo's


----------



## miniman

ufos - air force


----------



## GrantsKat

air force ---> military


----------



## Uncle Bob

military...........brass


----------



## africhef

brass-ring


----------



## miniman

ring - telephone


----------



## Callisto in NC

telephone >collection calls


----------



## miniman

collection calls - baliffs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baliffs  -  officers


----------



## Callisto in NC

officers - USMC


----------



## Uncle Bob

USMC.........Flag


----------



## middie

Flag... American


----------



## pdswife

American - cheese


----------



## middie

Cheese... cheddar


----------



## pdswife

Chedder  - melt

( HI MIDDIE, HOPE TODAY IS GOOOOD)


----------



## middie

Melt... gooey

(Hi Pds, so far so good how's yours?)


----------



## pdswife

gooey - chocolate

( pretty great so far)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chocolate  -  eclair


----------



## pdswife

eclair - cream


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cream  -  face


----------



## pdswife

Face - clock


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clock  -  tower


----------



## pdswife

Tower - princess


----------



## getoutamykitchen

princess  -  phone


----------



## pdswife

phone - call


----------



## getoutamykitchen

call  -  name


----------



## pdswife

Name - Gertrude Lucy


----------



## miniman

Gertrude Lucy - Victorian


----------



## pdswife

Victorian - old fashioned


----------



## miniman

old fashioned - crinolene


----------



## Callisto in NC

crinolene > stiff


----------



## pdswife

stiff - dead.....


----------



## roadfix

dead > deceased


----------



## pdswife

deceaseed - pink diamond

( long story)


----------



## Uncle Bob

diamond........ring


----------



## roadfix

ring > movie


----------



## jabbur

movie - date


----------



## pdswife

date - play


----------



## miniman

play - drama


----------



## Callisto in NC

drama - Romeo and Juliet


----------



## roadfix

Romeo and Juliet > cigar


----------



## pdswife

cigar - smoke


----------



## deelady

smoke...cough


----------



## Callisto in NC

cough - sick


----------



## roadfix

sick > rad


----------



## Callisto in NC

rad - radio active device


----------



## roadfix

radio active device > dirty bomb


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dirty bomb - scary


----------



## babetoo

burglar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

burglar  -  thief


----------



## miniman

thief - Baghdad


----------



## deelady

Baghdad....fiance


----------



## pdswife

fiance - love


----------



## deelady

love....family


----------



## africhef

collection-coins


----------



## elaine l

coins.......silver


----------



## miniman

silver - heigh ho


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heigh ho  -  dwarf


----------



## pdswife

dwarf - little person


----------



## jabbur

little person - giant


----------



## pdswife

giant - green


----------



## babetoo

forest


----------



## miniman

forest - dark


----------



## pdswife

dark - room


----------



## lifesaver

room = family


----------



## deelady

family.....unit


----------



## pdswife

unit - army


----------



## deelady

army...Marines


----------



## pdswife

Marines  - Brave


----------



## deelady

Brave.....bold


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bold  -  Ruler    (he was a race horse)


----------



## pdswife

Screwball ( he was a race horse too)


----------



## GrantsKat

screwball ---> pitch


----------



## deelady

pitch.....black


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pitch  -  sales


----------



## pdswife

sales - buy


----------



## deelady

buy.....bid


----------



## roadfix

bid > Ebay


----------



## deelady

ebay....deals


----------



## babetoo

wheels


----------



## roadfix

wheels > in motion


----------



## deelady

in motion....activated


----------



## roadfix

activated > account


----------



## lifesaver

account = bank


----------



## deelady

bank...fraud


----------



## roadfix

fraud > con artists


----------



## pdswife

con artists - Paper Moon


----------



## miniman

Paper Moon - Paper Tiger


----------



## smoke king

paper _tiger-_sigfried & roy!!


----------



## jabbur

smoke king said:


> paper _tiger-_sigfried & roy!!


  sigfried and roy = Vegas (baby!)


----------



## miniman

Vegas - Elvis


----------



## pdswife

Elvis - peanut butter


----------



## luckytrim

peanut butter - bananas


----------



## miniman

bananas - monkeys


----------



## pdswife

monkeys - Davey Jones


----------



## babetoo

jones = need


----------



## deelady

need....want


----------



## pdswife

Want - get


----------



## middie

Get.. receive


----------



## pdswife

receive - give thanks


----------



## middie

give thanks... thanksgiving


----------



## pdswife

thanksgiving - home


----------



## deelady

home....base


----------



## pdswife

base - ball


----------



## middie

ball... bounce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bounce  -  fabric softener


----------



## deelady

fabric softener...static cling


----------



## pdswife

static cling   - sock


----------



## babetoo

static clean=annoying


----------



## Uncle Bob

Annoying/sock....garbage


----------



## pdswife

garbage - trash


----------



## deelady

trash.....recycle


----------



## babetoo

newspapers


----------



## middie

Newspapers... comic strips


----------



## deelady

comic strip.....garfield


----------



## pdswife

Garfield - kitty


----------



## sattie

kitty - cuddely


----------



## pdswife

cuddely - hubby


----------



## miniman

hubby - married


----------



## roadfix

married > with children


----------



## getoutamykitchen

children  - future


----------



## africhef

future-frightening


----------



## miniman

frightening - spiders


----------



## jabbur

spiders - web


----------



## africhef

web-master


----------



## deelady

master.....bedroom


----------



## luckytrim

bedroom - community


----------



## miniman

community - Discuss Cooking


----------



## pdswife

discuss cooking - learn


----------



## deelady

learn....grow


----------



## pdswife

grow -tall


----------



## roadfix

tall > short


----------



## miniman

short - crust


----------



## roadfix

crust > pizza


----------



## deelady

pizza....pan


----------



## pdswife

pan - fries


----------



## roadfix

fries > chips


----------



## pdswife

chips - dips


----------



## jabbur

dips - potholes


----------



## pdswife

potholes - bumps


----------



## deelady

bumps.....lumps


----------



## pdswife

lumps - mashed potatoes


----------



## miniman

mashed potato - sausages


----------



## deelady

sausages....mustard


----------



## miniman

mustard - cress


----------



## babetoo

catsup


----------



## miniman

catsup - tomato


----------



## pdswife

tomato - slices


----------



## deelady

slices....dices


----------



## miniman

dices - meat


----------



## deelady

meat....market


----------



## miniman

market - shop


----------



## roadfix

shop > girl


----------



## getoutamykitchen

girl  -  lass


----------



## deelady

lass....lassie


----------



## miniman

lassie - dog


----------



## deelady

dog.....collar


----------



## luckytrim

collar - arrest


----------



## babetoo

bail


----------



## lifesaver

Bail = $$Cash$$


----------



## deelady

cash.....bonus


----------



## pdswife

bonus - bag


----------



## Uncle Bob

bag.......lady


----------



## deelady

lady.....Godiva


----------



## roadfix

Godiva > chocolate


----------



## miniman

chocolate - favourite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

favorite  -  pet


----------



## roadfix

pet > rock


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rock  -  roll


----------



## roadfix

roll > cinnamon


----------



## pdswife

cinnamon - brown


----------



## miniman

brown - girl


----------



## deelady

girl....maiden


----------



## pdswife

maiden - name


----------



## roadfix

name > rank


----------



## deelady

rank....smell


----------



## babetoo

smell=odor


----------



## deelady

odor....eaters


----------



## roadfix

eaters > ant


----------



## deelady

ant.....Aunt


----------



## pdswife

aunt = cousin


----------



## roadfix

cousin > relative


----------



## deelady

relative....blood


----------



## roadfix

blood > donor


----------



## deelady

donor...organs


----------



## lifesaver

organs = lungs


----------



## miniman

lungs - breathe


----------



## mbasiszta

breathe - respiration


----------



## africhef

community-mosaic


----------



## africhef

oops  respiration-scuba-tank


----------



## deelady

scuba tank......dive


----------



## africhef

dive-shack


----------



## deelady

shack.....hut


----------



## luckytrim

hut- two three four


----------



## deelady

LOL Lucky!

four....square


----------



## Uncle Bob

square........root


----------



## getoutamykitchen

root  -  color (as in hair color)


----------



## roadfix

color > contrast


----------



## miniman

contrast - compaare


----------



## roadfix

compare > review


----------



## miniman

review - write


----------



## getoutamykitchen

write  -  letter


----------



## roadfix

letter > alphabet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

alphabet  -  twenty six


----------



## roadfix

twenty six  > miles (marathon)


----------



## quicksilver

miles - walkin'


----------



## deelady

walkin...struttin


----------



## sattie

struttin - chickens


----------



## deelady

chickens....coop


----------



## Uncle Bob

coop......cage


----------



## deelady

cage...Nicholas


----------



## pdswife

Nicholas - Saint


----------



## Uncle Bob

Saint......New Orleans


----------



## pdswife

New Orleans - Party


----------



## miniman

party - fun


----------



## africhef

fun-beach


----------



## deelady

beach....bum


----------



## pdswife

bum - hobo


----------



## Uncle Bob

bum....hobo


----------



## miniman

hobo - tramp


----------



## pdswife

tramp - walk


----------



## miniman

walk - drive


----------



## pdswife

drive - errands


----------



## miniman

errands - shopping


----------



## deelady

errands....shopping


----------



## deelady

jinks!


----------



## miniman

snap


----------



## lifesaver

snap = pop


----------



## pdswife

pop - root beer


----------



## deelady

pop....crackle


----------



## pdswife

we seem to be typing on top of each other today Dee!  lol... I shall slow down.


----------



## deelady

no need for that!! it happens!!

rootbeer....floats


----------



## pdswife

floats - parade


----------



## deelady

parade...naked


----------



## pdswife

naked - beach


----------



## deelady

beach.....speedo


----------



## pdswife

speedo - UGLY


----------



## getoutamykitchen

UGLY  -  mean


----------



## deelady

mean....nasty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nasty  -  yucky


----------



## deelady

yucky.....stinks


----------



## lifesaver

stinks = spoiled


----------



## deelady

spoiled....milk


----------



## pdswife

milk - cow


----------



## miniman

cow - bull


----------



## pdswife

bull - horns


----------



## miniman

horns - noise


----------



## pdswife

noise - concert


----------



## miniman

concert - loud


----------



## pdswife

loud - bang


----------



## miniman

bang - fireworks


----------



## pdswife

fireworks - July


----------



## miniman

July - hot


----------



## deelady

hot...mama


----------



## miniman

mama - cool


----------



## deelady

cool...beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

beans  -  fart


----------



## deelady

fart.....woopie cushion


----------



## pdswife

woopie cushion - joke


----------



## deelady

joke....politicians


----------



## mbasiszta

politicians - say crooks


----------



## babetoo

crooks=theft


----------



## deelady

theft.....hijack


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> theft.....hijack


 
applejack


----------



## deelady

applejack....cereal


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> applejack....cereal


 
cereal - soap opera


----------



## deelady

soap opera....cheesey


----------



## babetoo

cheesy=sandwich


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> soap opera....cheesey


 
pizza


----------



## deelady

pizza....parlor


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> pizza....parlor


 
games


----------



## deelady

games.....tricks


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> games.....tricks


 
Houdini


----------



## deelady

houdini.....chains


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> houdini.....chains


 
babetoo's doors


----------



## deelady

LOL aww how sad!!

doors...locked!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> LOL aww how sad!!
> 
> doors...locked!


 
brain


----------



## deelady

brain.....dead


----------



## quicksilver

Again with the insults. *WELL, I NEVER!*

dead - winter


----------



## deelady

silly

winter.... frost


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> silly
> 
> winter.... frost


 
On the pumpkin. Gucci, gucci!


----------



## deelady

pumpkin......patch


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> pumpkin......patch


 
adams


----------



## deelady

aww I loved that movie!!

adams...apple


----------



## quicksilver

apple - newton - and no figs for you either - huh! So there!


----------



## deelady

newton.....fig!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> newton.....fig!


 
fig - pig


----------



## deelady

pig...out


----------



## quicksilver

pig out   - clam bake


----------



## deelady

clam bake....beach


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> clam bake....beach


 
beach - here


----------



## deelady

here......there


----------



## quicksilver

there - cold


----------



## deelady

cold....toes!!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> cold....toes!!


 
toes - webbed  LOL!


----------



## deelady

webbed... ebbed


----------



## dave the baker

ebbed - tide


----------



## quicksilver

ebbed - tide 
(These old bones are packing it in now. Thanks for the laughs!)


----------



## miniman

tide - washing


----------



## africhef

washing-laundry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

laundry  -  air


----------



## africhef

air-balloon


----------



## mbasiszta

balloon - blimp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blimp  -  Goodyear


----------



## luckytrim

Goodyear - firestone


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Goodyear - firestone


 firestone - blow out


----------



## luckytrim

blowout - massacre


----------



## jabbur

massacre - St. Valentine's Day


----------



## miniman

St Valentine's day - love


----------



## deelady

Love.......cherrish


----------



## Uncle Bob

cherish........adore


----------



## miniman

adore - children


----------



## deelady

children....future


----------



## mbasiszta

future - bleak


----------



## pdswife

bleak - sad


----------



## miniman

sad - cry


----------



## pdswife

cry - tissue


----------



## miniman

tissue - tear


----------



## roadfix

tear > cry


----------



## deelady

cry....out


----------



## miniman

out - cold


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> out - cold


 cold - knock out


----------



## roadfix

knock out > boxing


----------



## miniman

boxing - day


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> boxing - day


 Day after Christmas


----------



## miniman

after Christmas - let down


----------



## roadfix

DAC > bargains


----------



## miniman

bargains - sales


----------



## pdswife

sales - garage


----------



## miniman

garage - petrol


----------



## pdswife

petrol - energy


----------



## lifesaver

energy = electricity


----------



## miniman

electricity - shock


----------



## pdswife

shock - surprise


----------



## miniman

surprise - birthday


----------



## lifesaver

birthday = party


----------



## deelady

party.....pooper


----------



## lifesaver

pooper  scooper


----------



## babetoo

scooper=snow


----------



## miniman

snow - man


----------



## roadfix

man > beast


----------



## deelady

beast...inner


----------



## miniman

inner - tube


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tube  -  top (not that I've ever worn one)


----------



## roadfix

top > hat


----------



## middie

Hat... cap


----------



## babetoo

cap=toothpaste


----------



## jabbur

In hand - bird


----------



## roadfix

bird > flip


----------



## babetoo

flip=pancake


----------



## miniman

pancake - lemon


----------



## pdswife

lemon -bars


----------



## roadfix

bars > jail


----------



## pdswife

jail - prison


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> jail - prison


prison - guards


----------



## pdswife

guards - guns


----------



## middie

Guns... N Roses


----------



## mbasiszta

middie said:


> Guns... N Roses


 Guns N Roses - Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## lifesaver

Bonnie and Clyde = Motorcycle


----------



## middie

Motorcycle... Harley


----------



## deelady

harley...hog


----------



## lifesaver

hog = bacon


----------



## deelady

bacon....slab


----------



## middie

Slab... ribs


----------



## quicksilver

middie said:


> Slab... ribs


 
coleslaw


----------



## miniman

coleslaw - cabbage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cabbage  -  rolls


----------



## africhef

rolls- in the hay lol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hay  -  fever


----------



## africhef

fever-pitch


----------



## miniman

pitch - football


----------



## africhef

football-rugby


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> football-rugby


 league or union


----------



## africhef

league-(of) nations


----------



## miniman

nations - world


----------



## africhef

world-affaires


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> world-affaires


affairs - daliances


----------



## africhef

dalliances-play


----------



## miniman

play - drama


----------



## quicksilver

drama - headache


----------



## Uncle Bob

headache.......sinus


----------



## africhef

sinus-nose


----------



## deelady

nose....ring


----------



## quicksilver

ring - around the collar!


----------



## africhef

collar-priest


----------



## deelady

havent heard that saying in a long time!!

ring around the collar.....dingies!


----------



## quicksilver

dingies - bleach


----------



## deelady

bleach...blond


----------



## africhef

blonde-natural


----------



## jabbur

natural - organic


----------



## deelady

organic....expensive


----------



## quicksilver

expensive - everything!


----------



## Uncle Bob

everything------------------all


----------



## deelady

all......done


----------



## quicksilver

done - baked


----------



## deelady

baked......potato


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> baked......potato


 
pancakes


----------



## deelady

pancakes....flapjacks


----------



## quicksilver

flapjacks - camping


----------



## deelady

camping......woods


----------



## quicksilver

woods - maple syrup


----------



## Uncle Bob

syrup.......cane


----------



## africhef

maple syrup- sticky


----------



## pdswife

sticky - gum


----------



## quicksilver

Uncle Bob said:


> syrup.......cane


 


africhef said:


> maple syrup- sticky


 
peppermint


----------



## deelady

peppermint....fresh


----------



## pdswife

fresh - breath


----------



## deelady

breath....life


----------



## pdswife

life - GREAT!


----------



## deelady

GREAT!!......awesome!


----------



## pdswife

awesome - news


----------



## deelady

news....announcments


----------



## pdswife

announcments - wedding


----------



## africhef

wedding-caterer


----------



## pdswife

caterer - chef


----------



## GrantsKat

chef ---> profession


----------



## middie

Profession... job


----------



## pdswife

job - search


----------



## roadfix

search > Google


----------



## pdswife

google - maps


----------



## Uncle Bob

maps.......compass


----------



## GrantsKat

compass ---> sundial


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> compass ---> sundial


 greek


----------



## roadfix

Greek > feta


----------



## pdswife

Feta - Gyros


----------



## quicksilver

roadfix said:


> Greek > feta


 
gonganzola


----------



## GrantsKat

gorgonzola ---> italian


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> gorgonzola ---> italian


 
Pavarotti


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pavarotti.......Tenor


----------



## pdswife

Pavarotti - Music


----------



## quicksilver

music - life


----------



## pdswife

life - heart beat


----------



## jabbur

heartbeat - pulse


----------



## pdswife

pulse - pounding


----------



## jabbur

pounding - headache


----------



## roadfix

headache > migraine


----------



## babetoo

painful


----------



## getoutamykitchen

painful  -  loss


----------



## miniman

loss - sad


----------



## pdswife

sad - tears


----------



## miniman

tears - clown


----------



## pdswife

clown - nose


----------



## roadfix

nose > job


----------



## pdswife

job - looking


----------



## roadfix

looking > through binoculars


----------



## pdswife

through binoculars - hunting


----------



## miniman

hunting - bear


----------



## pdswife

bear - stew


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Stew-Tomatoes?


----------



## pdswife

tomatoes - salt


----------



## quicksilver

Thowing.Fire.Twice said:


> Stew-Tomatoes?


 
sun-dried (Hum, my computer seems delayed)

salt - pretzel


----------



## jabbur

pretzel - yoga


----------



## deelady

yoga.....meditate


----------



## lifesaver

meditate = concentrate


----------



## lifesaver

concentrate = quiet time


----------



## deelady

quiet time...nap


----------



## babetoo

nap=rested


----------



## deelady

rested.....reguvenated


----------



## lifesaver

reguvinated = recuperated


----------



## deelady

recuperated.....therapy


----------



## jabbur

Therapy - shrink


----------



## roadfix

shrink > wrap


----------



## deelady

wrap...mummy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mummy  -  tomb


----------



## roadfix

tomb > Pyramid


----------



## lifesaver

tomb = history


----------



## lifesaver

pyramid =  cycle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cycle  -  peddle


----------



## pdswife

peddle - feet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

feet  -  yard


----------



## deelady

feet....toes


----------



## deelady

yard....tree


----------



## roadfix

tree > house


----------



## getoutamykitchen

house  -  home


----------



## pdswife

home - sweet


----------



## deelady

sweet...honey


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

honey-bunches


----------



## pdswife

bunches - of oats


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

of oats-Thoreau


----------



## miniman

Thoreau - French


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

French-Freedom...lol?


----------



## babetoo

freedom=liberty


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

liberty-Paul Revere


----------



## miniman

Paul Revere - independence


----------



## getoutamykitchen

independence  -  july


----------



## africhef

july-yodel


----------



## miniman

yodel - Switzerland


----------



## africhef

switzerland-heidi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heidi  -  Blonde


----------



## GrantsKat

blonde ---> roux


----------



## africhef

roux-xebec


----------



## miniman

xebec - what?????


----------



## africhef

a small boat of some sort with square sails xebec


----------



## miniman

xebec - sails


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Switzerland-Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Uncle Bob

Knife.........chef


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Chef-(Awesome) Hat :p


----------



## miniman

hat - mushroom


----------



## luckytrim

mushroom - expand


----------



## jabbur

expand - waistline!


----------



## miniman

waistline - indented


----------



## luckytrim

indented - concave


----------



## miniman

concaved - glass


----------



## GrantsKat

glass ---> etched


----------



## Uncle Bob

etched...scratch


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> etched...scratch


scratch - itch


----------



## deelady

itch...cream


----------



## luckytrim

cream - best


----------



## africhef

hat-beret


----------



## africhef

best-laughs


----------



## deelady

laughs....chuckle


----------



## mbasiszta

Cream - sand flies/no see 'ums


----------



## pdswife

no see 'ums - magic


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

magic-fire


----------



## miniman

fire - flames


----------



## pdswife

flames - heat


----------



## miniman

heat - house


----------



## pdswife

house - driveway


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Driveway-basketball


----------



## deelady

basketball.....dribble


----------



## jabbur

dribble - runny nose


----------



## pdswife

dribble - slobber


----------



## deelady

slobber.....babies


----------



## pdswife

babies - diapers


----------



## deelady

diapers.....expensive!!!


----------



## pdswife

expensive - computer ink


----------



## miniman

computer ink - small


----------



## pdswife

small - tiny


----------



## miniman

tiny - tears


----------



## pdswife

tears - salty


----------



## miniman

salty - sea


----------



## pdswife

Sea - Ship


----------



## miniman

ship - transport


----------



## africhef

transport-freighter


----------



## roadfix

freighter > cargo


----------



## miniman

cargo - trousers


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> cargo - trousers


airport security


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> airport security


 
feet


----------



## deelady

feet...stinky


----------



## quicksilver

sticky - gefilta fish


----------



## deelady

gefilta fish....never experienced


----------



## pdswife

never experienced - jail


----------



## quicksilver

jail - balogna


----------



## miniman

balogna - sandwich


----------



## roadfix

sandwich > deli


----------



## miniman

deli - ham


----------



## quicksilver

ham - pineapple


----------



## miniman

pineapple - cheese


----------



## pdswife

cheese - mice


----------



## deelady

mice...nibble


----------



## pdswife

nibble - taste


----------



## roadfix

taste > buds


----------



## pdswife

buds - flowers


----------



## quicksilver

pdswife said:


> buds - flowers


 
perfume


----------



## deelady

perfume...eau de toilette


----------



## luckytrim

> eau de toilette


Pepe' Le Pew


----------



## deelady

a romantic


----------



## luckytrim

romantic- "tear jerker"


----------



## deelady

tear jerker....chic flick


----------



## luckytrim

Chick flick - thelma and louise


----------



## roadfix

thelma and louise > outlaws


----------



## deelady

outlaws.....guns


----------



## luckytrim

Guns - firepower


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Firepower-Howitzer


----------



## luckytrim

Howitzer - big bertha


----------



## miniman

big bertha - gun


----------



## luckytrim

gUN - PIECE


----------



## pdswife

piece - puzzle


----------



## lifesaver

puzzle = look alike


----------



## elaine l

look alike.....twin


----------



## lifesaver

twin = same


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

same-homogenous


----------



## lifesaver

hemogenous = smart


----------



## elaine l

smart......stings


----------



## lifesaver

stings = wasp


----------



## miniman

wasp - summer


----------



## roadfix

summer > bbq


----------



## deelady

Bbq.....meat!


----------



## miniman

meat - carnivore


----------



## babetoo

lions


----------



## miniman

lions - Romans


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> lions - Romans


Romans - Christians


----------



## deelady

Christians....Christ


----------



## jabbur

Christ - savior


----------



## deelady

savior.....risen


----------



## pdswife

risen - dough


----------



## miniman

dough - boy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boy  -  ardee


----------



## africhef

ardee-st michaels MD


----------



## mbasiszta

MD - quacks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

quacks  -  ducks


----------



## miniman

ducks - zero


----------



## mbasiszta

zero - Mulligan


----------



## pdswife

Mulligan - stew


----------



## luckytrim

stew - simmer


----------



## miniman

simmer - boil


----------



## sattie

boil - lobster


----------



## miniman

lobster - claw


----------



## pdswife

claw - scratch


----------



## miniman

scratch - eyes


----------



## Uncle Bob

eyes.........snake


----------



## pdswife

eyes - glasses


----------



## Uncle Bob

glasses.........bourbon


----------



## pdswife

bourbon - burn


----------



## Uncle Bob

burn.......leaves


----------



## jabbur

burn - logs


----------



## pdswife

logs - house


----------



## roadfix

house > buy


----------



## pdswife

buy - pay


----------



## lifesaver

pay = money


----------



## deelady

money.....assets


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> money.....assets


assets - dwindling


----------



## lifesaver

dwindling = stealing


----------



## pdswife

stealing - horrid


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> dwindling = stealing


 stealing - politicians


----------



## deelady

horrid...politicians....

con-artists


----------



## lifesaver

politicians = crooks


----------



## deelady

crooks.....robbers


----------



## miniman

robbers - cops


----------



## pdswife

cops - badges


----------



## miniman

badges - show


----------



## pdswife

show - tell


----------



## miniman

tell - tales


----------



## pdswife

Tales - stories


----------



## lifesaver

stories = books


----------



## deelady

books...classics


----------



## lifesaver

classics = unforgetables


----------



## miniman

unforgettable - Shrek


----------



## lifesaver

shrek = video


----------



## deelady

video.....vhs


----------



## lifesaver

vhs = tape


----------



## dave the baker

tape - recording


----------



## lifesaver

recording = copy


----------



## miniman

copy - duplicate


----------



## lifesaver

duplicate = same


----------



## miniman

same - different


----------



## lifesaver

different = odd


----------



## miniman

odd - couple


----------



## lifesaver

couple = two


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> couple = two


two - tee for


----------



## Uncle Bob

tee ..........golf


----------



## lifesaver

golf = ball


----------



## miniman

ball - chain


----------



## lifesaver

chain = prissioner


----------



## mbasiszta

prisoner - felon


----------



## roadfix

prisoner > warden


----------



## lifesaver

warden = fish and game


----------



## pdswife

game - hunt


----------



## lifesaver

hunt = gun


----------



## pdswife

gun - bang


----------



## lifesaver

bang = dead


----------



## pdswife

dead - meat


----------



## lifesaver

meat = meal


----------



## miniman

meal - corn


----------



## roadfix

corn > tortillas


----------



## deelady

tortillas....quesadillas


----------



## miniman

quesadillas - Mexican


----------



## pdswife

Mexican -  Tacos


----------



## lifesaver

mexican = nationality


----------



## deelady

nationality.....ethnic


----------



## lifesaver

ethnic = food


----------



## Saphellae

food = now


----------



## deelady

now.....here


----------



## miniman

now - tonight


----------



## lifesaver

tonight = midnight


----------



## pdswife

midnight - sound asleep


----------



## babetoo

awake


----------



## roadfix

awake > coffee


----------



## pdswife

coffee - cream


----------



## miniman

cream - milk


----------



## pdswife

early - morning


----------



## miniman

morning milk - farmer


----------



## dave the baker

morning - dawn


----------



## pdswife

dawn - light


----------



## miniman

light - sabre


----------



## pdswife

sabre - poke


----------



## miniman

poke - pig 

and so to bed. Good night.


----------



## deelady

pig....roast


----------



## pdswife

roast - beef


----------



## deelady

beef....wellington


----------



## pdswife

wellington - teddy bear


----------



## deelady

teddy bear.....pooh


----------



## pdswife

pooh - piglet


----------



## deelady

piglet.....piggy


----------



## pdswife

piggy -toes


----------



## deelady

toes.....polish


----------



## roadfix

polish > Polish


----------



## pdswife

Polish -shine


----------



## deelady

shine...glossy


----------



## pdswife

glossy - photo


----------



## deelady

photo...finish


----------



## pdswife

finish - done with


----------



## deelady

done with.....expire


----------



## pdswife

expire - throw out


----------



## deelady

throw out......give the boot!


----------



## babetoo

dismiss


----------



## pdswife

give the boot -  kick


----------



## deelady

kick......karate


----------



## lifesaver

karate = chop


----------



## pdswife

chop - pork!


----------



## dave the baker

pork-pulled!


----------



## roadfix

pulled > muscle


----------



## pdswife

muscle - arm


----------



## Wart

Arm-hammer


----------



## miniman

hammer - anvil


----------



## africhef

anvil-hard


----------



## miniman

hard - difficult


----------



## getoutamykitchen

difficult  -  life (sometimes)


----------



## miniman

life - breath


----------



## dave the baker

breath - mint


----------



## jabbur

mint - julep


----------



## GrantsKat

julep ---> beverage


----------



## roadfix

beverage > beer


----------



## sattie

beer - foam


----------



## jabbur

foam - mattress


----------



## sattie

mattress - sleep


----------



## mbasiszta

sleep - rest


----------



## africhef

rest-time?


----------



## pdswife

time - clock


----------



## lifesaver

clock = hands


----------



## pdswife

hands - fingers


----------



## lifesaver

fingers = digits


----------



## miniman

digits - numbers


----------



## pdswife

digits - numbers


----------



## pdswife

great minds Mini!!  lol


----------



## lifesaver

numbers = count


----------



## miniman

count - countess


----------



## pdswife

countess - dutchess


----------



## Uncle Bob

dutchess.........Duke


----------



## lifesaver

duke = made


----------



## lifesaver

oops!   maid


----------



## pdswife

maid - clean


----------



## GrantsKat

clean ---> chore


----------



## pdswife

chore - job


----------



## lifesaver

job = business


----------



## pdswife

business - end


----------



## lifesaver

end = over


----------



## miniman

over - cricket


----------



## lifesaver

cricket = bug


----------



## luckytrim

bug - bother


----------



## dave the baker

bother -annoy


----------



## pdswife

annoy   - rudeness


----------



## miniman

rudeness - BBC


----------



## luckytrim

Bbc - media


----------



## pdswife

media - news


----------



## Uncle Bob

news,,,,,,,,,comedy


----------



## miniman

comedy - laughter


----------



## luckytrim

Gaiety


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Gaiety


Gaiety - Youth


----------



## pdswife

youth - gone


----------



## lifesaver

gone = away


----------



## pdswife

away - over there


----------



## mbasiszta

over there - far


----------



## pdswife

far - distant


----------



## lifesaver

distant = miles


----------



## pdswife

miles - inches


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> miles - inches


inches - to go before I nap


----------



## pdswife

lol... nap time now!!

NAP -  pillow


----------



## miniman

pillow - talk


----------



## lifesaver

talk = whisper


----------



## miniman

whisper - Chinese


----------



## lifesaver

chinese = egg rolls


----------



## miniman

egg rolls - cheese wheels


----------



## pdswife

cheese wheels - cheddar


----------



## babetoo

cheddar=roast beef


----------



## mbasiszta

roast beef - mashed potatoes


----------



## pdswife

mashed potatoes - garlic


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> mashed potatoes - garlic


garlic - oregano


----------



## pdswife

oregano - Greek


----------



## deelady

Greek.......Gyro


----------



## pdswife

gyro - favorite


----------



## deelady

favorite......food!


----------



## pdswife

food - drink


----------



## deelady

drink.....wine


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> drink.....wine


 
woosie


----------



## deelady

woosie.....fuzzy


----------



## roadfix

fuzzy > math


----------



## pdswife

math = poor


----------



## deelady

poor....broke


----------



## babetoo

repair


----------



## roadfix

repair > fix


----------



## pdswife

fix - glue


----------



## miniman

glue - gun


----------



## africhef

gun-roses


----------



## miniman

roses - smell


----------



## africhef

smell-aroma


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> smell-aroma


aroma - jasmine


----------



## africhef

jasmine-tea


----------



## miniman

tea -drink


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> tea -drink


drink - beverage
 (the dreaded "e")


----------



## miniman

beverage - soda


----------



## luckytrim

soda - cracker


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> soda - cracker


 
hick!


----------



## africhef

hick-cup


----------



## luckytrim

cup - putter


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> cup - putter


putter - Arnold


----------



## luckytrim

Arnold - hooterville


----------



## lifesaver

hooterville = town


----------



## miniman

town - center


----------



## luckytrim

center - hub


----------



## miniman

hub - wheel


----------



## luckytrim

Wheel - "big man on campus"


----------



## miniman

big man on campus - dean


----------



## pdswife

Dean - in charge


----------



## luckytrim

in charge - foreman


----------



## deelady

foreman...george


----------



## pdswife

George - boxer


----------



## luckytrim

boxer - pug


----------



## quicksilver

pdswife said:


> George - boxer


 
bagger


----------



## pdswife

bagger - paper or plastic


----------



## sattie

grocery cart


----------



## deelady

push


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> push


 
babies!  LOL!


----------



## pdswife

babies - diapers


----------



## deelady

quicksilver said:


> babies! LOL!


 


well thats not very nice!! lol

crying


----------



## lifesaver

diapers = cloth


----------



## quicksilver

lifesaver said:


> diapers = cloth


 
priest


----------



## lifesaver

priest = minister


----------



## roadfix

minister > Prime


----------



## lifesaver

prime = ribs


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> prime = ribs


ribs - smoker


----------



## foodisfood

cough


----------



## lifesaver

cough = syrup


----------



## roadfix

syrup > sticky


----------



## lifesaver

sticky = glue


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> sticky = glue


glue - magic


----------



## pdswife

magic - copperfield


----------



## deelady

copperfield....Vegas


----------



## lifesaver

vegas = slot machines


----------



## miniman

slot machines - jackpot


----------



## africhef

jackpot-change


----------



## pdswife

change = different


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> change = different


different - election


----------



## foodisfood

mbasiszta said:


> different - election



election=rigged


----------



## babetoo

ship


----------



## mbasiszta

ship - tall


----------



## pdswife

Tall - six feet


----------



## lifesaver

six feet = under ground


----------



## luckytrim

underground - subway


----------



## miniman

subway - train


----------



## luckytrim

train - gown


----------



## lifesaver

gown = wedding


----------



## pdswife

wedding - flowers


----------



## lifesaver

flowers = spring


----------



## pdswife

spring - sunshine


----------



## lifesaver

sunshine = summer time


----------



## pdswife

summer time -  vacations


----------



## lifesaver

outings


----------



## pdswife

outings - field trips


----------



## lifesaver

field trips = school outings


----------



## miniman

school outings - coach


----------



## pdswife

coach - basketball


----------



## miniman

basketball - globetrotters


----------



## roadfix

globetrotters > coordination


----------



## babetoo

clumsy


----------



## elaine l

clumsy......awkward


----------



## mbasiszta

awkward - backward


----------



## elaine l

backward......forward


----------



## lifesaver

forward = front


----------



## pdswife

front - door


----------



## deelady

door...portal


----------



## pdswife

portal - way out


----------



## deelady

way out.....exit


----------



## pdswife

exit - leave


----------



## lifesaver

exit = out


----------



## pdswife

out - in


----------



## lifesaver

in = inter


----------



## deelady

iner...galactic


----------



## lifesaver

galactic = starwars


----------



## deelady

star wars......jedi


----------



## lifesaver

jedi = robot


----------



## chefmaloney

Robot>>>Mechanical


----------



## Wart

mechanical - engineer


----------



## deelady

engineer....degree


----------



## lifesaver

degree = temperature


----------



## roadfix

temperature > thermometer


----------



## lifesaver

thermometer = fever


----------



## chefmaloney

fever> influenza


----------



## lifesaver

illness


----------



## babetoo

recovering


----------



## miniman

recovering - recuperation


----------



## pdswife

recuperation - better


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> recuperation - better


better - worse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

worse  -  bad


----------



## mbasiszta

bad - dangerous


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> bad - dangerous


 

alligators


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> alligators


alligators - crockodiles


----------



## luckytrim

Alligators - Etoufee


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Alligators - Etoufee


 
That was double letter too, lt! 2 points!

Crawdads


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> That was double letter too, lt! 2 points!
> Crawdads


 crawdads - mud bugs


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> crawdads - mud bugs


 
Raid


----------



## miniman

raid - ambush


----------



## luckytrim

ambush - Bandits


----------



## miniman

bandits - terrorists


----------



## GrantsKat

terrorists ---> pathetic


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> terrorists ---> pathetic


 
fanatic


----------



## luckytrim

fanatic - extremist


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> fanatic - extremist


 
pacifist


----------



## luckytrim

pacifist - Binky (pacifier)


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> pacifist - Binky (pacifier)


 
thumb  (I gotta leave for awhile - I'LL BE BACK)


----------



## luckytrim

Thumb - hitchike


----------



## chefmaloney

hitchhike>kidnapped


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

(what a morose thought!)

kidnap -- (safe!!!) return


----------



## chefmaloney

(why do you think hitchhiking is outlawed?)

return > vacation


----------



## Uncle Bob

vacation..............spot


----------



## luckytrim

spot - stain


----------



## Wart

Stain - Reputation


----------



## chefmaloney

reputation > defend


----------



## lifesaver

defend = protect


----------



## pdswife

protect - parent


----------



## lifesaver

parent = gardian


----------



## pdswife

gardian - watcher


----------



## lifesaver

wacher = peeper


----------



## pdswife

peeper - chick


----------



## lifesaver

chick = feathers


----------



## pdswife

feathers - boa


----------



## lifesaver

boa = snake


----------



## pdswife

snake - bite


----------



## africhef

bite-over


----------



## lifesaver

over = turn


----------



## pdswife

turn - right


----------



## roadfix

right > conservative


----------



## lifesaver

conservative = use wisely


----------



## chefmaloney

use wisely> energy


----------



## mbasiszta

energy - youth


----------



## lifesaver

youth = children


----------



## meshoo96

children...school


----------



## lifesaver

school = homework


----------



## miniman

homework - struggle


----------



## lifesaver

struggle = fight


----------



## miniman

fight - live


----------



## lifesaver

enjoy


----------



## babetoo

life


----------



## lifesaver

life = earth


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> life = earth


earth - conserve


----------



## miniman

conserve - jam


----------



## lifesaver

jam = preserves


----------



## pdswife

preserves - saves


----------



## babetoo

lost


----------



## lifesaver

lost = misplaced


----------



## pdswife

misplaced - hidden


----------



## lifesaver

hidden = stored


----------



## pdswife

stored - put away


----------



## Uncle Bob

put away........drawer


----------



## pdswife

drawer - chest


----------



## lifesaver

hope


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> hope


hope - dreams


----------



## lifesaver

dreams = wishes


----------



## pdswife

wishes - wants


----------



## elaine l

wants....desire


----------



## pdswife

desire - buy


----------



## elaine l

buy......everything


----------



## pdswife

everything - LOTS


----------



## lifesaver

lots = acres


----------



## elaine l

acres.....green


----------



## pdswife

green - emerald


----------



## elaine l

emerald.......city


----------



## lifesaver

city = lights


----------



## elaine l

lights.....christmas


----------



## pdswife

Christmas - holiday


----------



## elaine l

holiday......fun


----------



## pdswife

fun - party


----------



## lifesaver

party = baloons


----------



## mbasiszta

balloons - ice cream


----------



## pdswife

balloons - pop


----------



## lifesaver

pop = rocks


----------



## pdswife

rocks -stones


----------



## lifesaver

stones = polished


----------



## deelady

polished....brass


----------



## lifesaver

brass = copper


----------



## deelady

copper...kettle


----------



## miniman

kettle - coffee


----------



## quicksilver

Coffee-kona


----------



## africhef

kona-mountain


----------



## LadyCook61

mountain--climb


----------



## quicksilver

climb - trees


----------



## luckytrim

trees - tarzan


----------



## quicksilver

Cheetah


----------



## luckytrim

cheetah - Tantor


----------



## quicksilver

elephant


----------



## luckytrim

elephant - trunk


----------



## miniman

trunk - suitcase


----------



## luckytrim

suitcase - outta here !!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

outta here  -  vacation


----------



## lifesaver

vacation = cruse


----------



## quicksilver

cruise - roadtrip


----------



## lifesaver

roadtrip = sightseeing


----------



## quicksilver

tourist


----------



## lifesaver

tourist = leader


----------



## Barb L.

leader ... scout


----------



## lifesaver

scout = scott tissue


----------



## sattie

sneezing


----------



## deelady

sneezing......sniffles


----------



## lifesaver

sniffles = kleenex


----------



## deelady

kleenex.......hanky


----------



## lifesaver

cloth


----------



## roadfix

cloth > clothe


----------



## lifesaver

clothe = clothed


----------



## miniman

clothed - dressed


----------



## africhef

dressed-nines


----------



## babetoo

jacks


----------



## miniman

jacks - jill


----------



## lifesaver

metal objects... now made out of plastic.


----------



## roadfix

made of out plastic > bumpers


----------



## lifesaver

swimming pools


----------



## miniman

swimming pool - water


----------



## pdswife

water - ocean


----------



## lifesaver

ocean = tea turtles


----------



## babetoo

slow


----------



## lifesaver

baseball = team


----------



## pdswife

Team - group


----------



## roadfix

liquid > fluid


----------



## miniman

fluid - oil


----------



## pdswife

oil - olives


----------



## lifesaver

olives = fruit


----------



## pdswife

fruit - peaches


----------



## lifesaver

peaches = pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - cobbler


----------



## babetoo

boots


----------



## lifesaver

boots = lether


----------



## pdswife

leather - coat


----------



## roadfix

coat > Peptobismo


----------



## lifesaver

peptobismo = medicate


----------



## deelady

medicate.....relieve


----------



## africhef

relieve-of money


----------



## getoutamykitchen

money  -  financial


----------



## africhef

financial-taxes


----------



## GrantsKat

taxes ---> high


----------



## africhef

high-jump


----------



## mbasiszta

High - jump - broadjump


----------



## africhef

broadjump-hips


----------



## pdswife

hips - wide


----------



## luckytrim

wide - load


----------



## sattie

load - haul


----------



## pdswife

haul - carry


----------



## sattie

carry - tote


----------



## pdswife

tote - bag


----------



## roadfix

bag > lady


----------



## pdswife

lady - tramp


----------



## africhef

tramp-horse


----------



## pdswife

horse - cow


----------



## jabbur

cow - pasture


----------



## pdswife

pasture - grass


----------



## miniman

grass - fed


----------



## babetoo

cat


----------



## dave the baker

cat what?


----------



## pdswife

what - where


----------



## Uncle Bob

where.......here


----------



## dave the baker

here - and now


----------



## Uncle Bob

now.....present


----------



## pdswife

present - time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time---space


----------



## dave the baker

space - storage


----------



## miniman

storage - chest


----------



## deelady

chest.....cold


----------



## quicksilver

cold - cuts


----------



## miniman

cuts - hurt


----------



## africhef

where-keys


----------



## pdswife

keys - unlock


----------



## deelady

unlock.....combination


----------



## pdswife

combination - numbers


----------



## deelady

numbers.....lotto


----------



## pdswife

lotto - WIN


----------



## deelady

win......jackpot


----------



## pdswife

jackpot - coins


----------



## deelady

coins........collector


----------



## pdswife

collector - trash


----------



## roadfix

trash > landfill


----------



## pdswife

landfill - stinky


----------



## roadfix

stinky > armpit


----------



## pdswife

armpit - hair


----------



## Wart

hair-musical


----------



## pdswife

Musical - My Fair Lady


----------



## deelady

My fair lady.....professor


----------



## pdswife

Professor - Nanny


----------



## babetoo

nanny=baby sitter


----------



## deelady

baby sitter....teenager


----------



## pdswife

teenager - helper


----------



## deelady

helper....hamburger


----------



## africhef

hamburger-portobello


----------



## PieSusan

portobello-mushroom


----------



## roadfix

mushroom > shiitake


----------



## mbasiszta

shiitake - uzo soup


----------



## Wart

mbasiszta said:


> uzo soup



Drunken Diner


----------



## pdswife

diner - eat


----------



## miniman

eat - hungry


----------



## pdswife

hungry - feed


----------



## Wart

feed-bag


----------



## miniman

bag - bones


----------



## africhef

bones-stock


----------



## GrantsKat

stock ---> shares


----------



## mbasiszta

GrantsKat said:


> stock ---> shares


down


----------



## africhef

down- the (rabbit) hole


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> down- the (rabbit) hole


down the drain


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> down the drain


 

drain-o


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> drain-o


Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA)


----------



## jabbur

DJIA - falling


----------



## mbasiszta

jabbur said:


> DJIA - falling


Failing


----------



## miniman

failing - passing


----------



## Wart

Failing - Grade


----------



## Wart

Passing-traffic


----------



## miniman

grade - exam


----------



## lifesaver

exam = physical


----------



## miniman

phusical - training


----------



## lifesaver

training = hands-on


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> training = hands-on


massage


----------



## lifesaver

message = note


----------



## mbasiszta

note - clef


----------



## jabbur

clef - bass


----------



## sattie

bass - fish


----------



## lifesaver

fish = mammal


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> fish = mammal


mammal - whale


----------



## mbasiszta

jabbur said:


> clef - bass


bass? Base?


----------



## lifesaver

whale = ocean life


----------



## deelady

anemones


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> anemones


coral


----------



## lifesaver

coral = rock


----------



## deelady

coral....seaweed


----------



## lifesaver

seaweed = moss


----------



## deelady

moss.....shade


----------



## lifesaver

shade = trees


----------



## babetoo

forest


----------



## deelady

trees....folliage


----------



## jessicacarr

leaves


----------



## deelady

leaves....Fall


----------



## miniman

Fall - colours


----------



## roadfix

colours > crayolas


----------



## africhef

crayolas-wax


----------



## mbasiszta

wax - legs


----------



## babetoo

legs=smooth


----------



## africhef

smooth-talker


----------



## mbasiszta

talker - attorney


----------



## miniman

attorney - lawyer


----------



## anna_bananna

lawyer - robe


----------



## PieSusan

feed-me


----------



## mbasiszta

PieSusan said:


> feed-me


feed-me - energize-me


----------



## miniman

energize - batteries


----------



## africhef

batteries-anti-freeze


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> batteries-anti-freeze


winter


----------



## africhef

winter-wonderland


----------



## anna_bananna

wonderland - cat


----------



## mbasiszta

anna_bananna said:


> wonderland - cat


feline


----------



## miniman

feline - grace


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> feline - grace


Grace - Kelly


----------



## miniman

Kelly - Ned


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Kelly - Ned


Highwayman


----------



## africhef

highwayman-robin hood


----------



## miniman

robin hood - hero


----------



## africhef

hero-sandwhich


----------



## miniman

sandwich - ham


----------



## deelady

ham.....steak


----------



## miniman

steak - eggs


----------



## deelady

eggs....TATTRAT!


----------



## africhef

tattrat-ubuntu


----------



## deelady

huh...??

LOL in case you didn't know what I meant about TATTRAT check out his member avatar and you'll see why I put it with eggs!!


----------



## deelady

see....LOL


----------



## mbasiszta

robin hood - King Richard


----------



## africhef

king richard-the third


----------



## mbasiszta

the third - Little John


----------



## babetoo

john=grandson


----------



## miniman

grandson - spoil


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> grandson - spoil


 Enjoy


----------



## miniman

enjoy - fun


----------



## jabbur

fun - happy


----------



## deelady

happy.....blessed


----------



## miniman

belssed - event


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> belssed - event


Event - Backstroke


----------



## babetoo

swim


----------



## roadfix

swim > pool


----------



## miniman

pool - water


----------



## getoutamykitchen

water  -  thirsty


----------



## africhef

thirsty-arid


----------



## mbasiszta

arid - desert


----------



## africhef

desert-Namibia


----------



## mbasiszta

Sahara


----------



## miniman

sahara - sand


----------



## africhef

sand-bottle


----------



## roadfix

bottle > letter


----------



## mbasiszta

island


----------



## miniman

island - desert


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> island - desert


desert - ocean


----------



## babetoo

waves


----------



## mbasiszta

waves - whitecaps


----------



## miniman

whitecaps - surf


----------



## sattie

surf - seafood


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> surf - seafood


seafood - shellfish


----------



## babetoo

shellfish=yummy


----------



## mbasiszta

yummy - yabbies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

yabbies  -  clueless


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> yabbies - clueless


What kind of food is "clueless"? "s" is not a "c". What am I missing? ro lol
Yabbies - snails (escargot)


----------



## africhef

simmer


----------



## Uncle Bob

simmer ----- Slowly


----------



## mbasiszta

simmer - slow boil


----------



## luckytrim

boil - bubble


----------



## miniman

bubble - fish


----------



## luckytrim

fish - troll


----------



## mbasiszta

troll - spinning rod and reel


----------



## luckytrim

Reel - dance


----------



## miniman

dance - enjoy


----------



## luckytrim

enjoy - savour


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> enjoy - savour


 savior


----------



## miniman

saviour - Jesus


----------



## jabbur

Jesus - Christmas


----------



## miniman

Christmas - pleasure


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Christmas - pleasure


family


----------



## miniman

family - fun


----------



## Wart

fun-times


----------



## mbasiszta

Wart said:


> fun-times


square


----------



## Wart

Square Peg

Tire and


----------



## miniman

Hey Wart - I think you are on the wrong game.

peg - washing


----------



## GrantsKat

washing ---> laundry


----------



## miniman

laundry - soap


----------



## GrantsKat

soap ---> Ivory


----------



## miniman

Ivory - elephant


----------



## GrantsKat

elephant ---> Babar


----------



## miniman

Babar - Celeste


----------



## babetoo

holmes


----------



## miniman

holme - sherlock


----------



## mbasiszta

Sherlock - Dr. Watson


----------



## GrantsKat

Dr. Watson ---> fictional


----------



## mbasiszta

GrantsKat said:


> Dr. Watson ---> fictional


make believe


----------



## babetoo

magic


----------



## mbasiszta

Johnson


----------



## miniman

Johnson - Samuel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Samuel  -  Adams


----------



## miniman

Adams - fireplaces


----------



## mbasiszta

fireplaces - firewood


----------



## africhef

firewood-quest


----------



## mbasiszta

quest - holy grail


----------



## africhef

holy grail-smokes


----------



## mbasiszta

smokes - weed


----------



## africhef

weed-bane


----------



## luckytrim

Bane - poison


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Bane - poison


hemlock


----------



## miniman

hemlock - deadly


----------



## mbasiszta

deadly - dangerous


----------



## luckytrim

dangerous - risky


----------



## africhef

risky-stock-market


----------



## luckytrim

Stock market - bears


----------



## mbasiszta

bears - bulls


----------



## africhef

bulls-torro-torro


----------



## mbasiszta

torro - torro - tora tora


----------



## jabbur

tora tora - band


----------



## luckytrim

Band - tribe


----------



## jabbur

Tribe - Cleveland


----------



## luckytrim

Cleveland - grover


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Cleveland - grover


Woodrow


----------



## miniman

woodrow - Wilson


----------



## mbasiszta

Wilson - Tennis Balls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Balls...........bat


----------



## mbasiszta

bat - vampire


----------



## miniman

vampire - blood


----------



## roadfix

blood > donate


----------



## miniman

donate - give


----------



## babetoo

take


----------



## Uncle Bob

take --- steal


----------



## pdswife

steal - rob


----------



## miniman

rob - burgle


----------



## bullseye

burgle--invade


----------



## miniman

invade - war


----------



## bullseye

war--strife


----------



## miniman

strife - trouble


----------



## bullseye

trouble--bother


----------



## middie

bother... annoyance


----------



## pdswife

annoyance - company


----------



## babetoo

company=party


----------



## sattie

Party - booze


----------



## babetoo

silly


----------



## luckytrim

silly - foolish


----------



## africhef

foolish-teenager


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> foolish-teenager


teenager - nightmare


----------



## miniman

nightmare - sweat


----------



## luckytrim

Sweat - worry


----------



## Wart

Worry - Fretting


----------



## mbasiszta

fretting - nerves


----------



## miniman

nerves - scared


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> nerves - scared


scared - Halloween


----------



## miniman

Halloween - trick


----------



## mbasiszta

trick - screen waxing


----------



## Wart

waxing and waining


----------



## babetoo

moon


----------



## roadfix

moon > The Dark Side


----------



## pdswife

The Dark Side _ Pink Floyd


----------



## babetoo

music


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> music


cacophony


----------



## babetoo

noise


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> noise


ear-plugs


----------



## africhef

nose job


----------



## miniman

nose job - cosmetic


----------



## africhef

cosmetic-fake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fake  -  silicone


----------



## mbasiszta

silicone - Valley


----------



## africhef

valley-grove


----------



## luckytrim

grove - glen


----------



## africhef

glen-copse


----------



## miniman

copse - trees


----------



## africhef

trees-climb


----------



## roadfix

climb > mountain


----------



## miniman

mountain - bike


----------



## roadfix

bike > cycle


----------



## miniman

cycle - recycle


----------



## babetoo

newspapers


----------



## elaine l

newspapers.......paperboy


----------



## pdswife

paperboy - bike


----------



## elaine l

bike.....cycle


----------



## pdswife

cycle - circle


----------



## elaine l

circle.....square


----------



## pdswife

square - peg


----------



## elaine l

peg......game


----------



## pdswife

Game - venison


----------



## elaine l

venison.....bambi


----------



## pdswife

bambi - flower


----------



## elaine l

flower.......spring


----------



## pdswife

spring - fall


----------



## elaine l

fall.....trip


----------



## pdswife

trip - vacation


----------



## elaine l

vacation......relax


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> vacation......relax


relax - sunburn


----------



## sattie

sunburn - cancer


----------



## miniman

cancer - scary


----------



## sattie

scary - spooked


----------



## miniman

spooked - ghostly


----------



## suziquzie

ghostly-mewithoutatan


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> ghostly-mewithoutatan


Panama Tan


----------



## miniman

Panama tan - foreign


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> Panama tan - foreign


foreign - universal


----------



## miniman

universal - joint


----------



## elaine l

joint......pot


----------



## miniman

pot - cooking (can't get away from it!!)


----------



## elaine l

cooking......eating (can't get away from that either!)


----------



## GrantsKat

eating ---> enjoyable


----------



## elaine l

enjoyable....friends


----------



## GrantsKat

friends ---> DC


----------



## elaine l

DC......favorite


----------



## GrantsKat

favorite ---> best


----------



## elaine l

best.....worst


----------



## babetoo

wonderful, i am postive lol


----------



## elaine l

positive....negative


----------



## mbasiszta

joint - cannaibis


----------



## elaine l

good answer....just a little late!


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL...now what


----------



## elaine l

what.....who


----------



## GrantsKat

who ---> band


----------



## elaine l

band.....gold


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> band.....gold


Who's on first


----------



## elaine l

Again great answer....but late! haha


----------



## mbasiszta

RO LOL 
Late - But in the game


----------



## elaine l

Hey that's all that counts!


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> Hey that's all that counts!


Right on!


----------



## roadfix

right on > left off


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> right on > left off


Liberal


----------



## roadfix

liberal > victocrat


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> liberal > victocrat


Huh? Conservative? rofl


----------



## lifesaver

use wisely


----------



## deelady

use wisely.....limit


----------



## mbasiszta

limit - mandate


----------



## lifesaver

tight


----------



## deelady

tight....squeeze


----------



## roadfix

squeeze > the pimple


----------



## deelady

Gross!!!

the pimple.....zit


----------



## lifesaver

Nasty


----------



## deelady

nasty....dirty


----------



## lifesaver

dirty = discusting


----------



## babetoo

pervert


----------



## roadfix

pervert > peeping Tom


----------



## lifesaver

peeping tom = spy


----------



## roadfix

spy > espionage


----------



## lifesaver

espionage = FBI


----------



## roadfix

caps   FBI > ATF


----------



## miniman

ATF - Waco


----------



## africhef

wackos


----------



## mbasiszta

wackos - impaired


----------



## suziquzie

impaired - drunk


----------



## mbasiszta

suziquzie said:


> impaired - drunk


drunk - inebriated


----------



## africhef

brain dead


----------



## mbasiszta

organ donor


----------



## roadfix

organ donor > black market


----------



## babetoo

groceries


----------



## roadfix

groceries > paper or plastic?


----------



## quicksilver

plastic - phony


----------



## roadfix

phony > fake


----------



## babetoo

real


----------



## miniman

real - life


----------



## roadfix

life > pro


----------



## luckytrim

pro - con


----------



## Maidrite

con=ex


----------



## pdswife

ex- exit


----------



## GrantsKat

exit ---> sign


----------



## pdswife

sign - post


----------



## GrantsKat

post ---> thread


----------



## Uncle Bob

post---office


----------



## Uncle Bob

thread----needle


----------



## GrantsKat

needle ---> immunization


----------



## elaine l

immunization......flu


----------



## roadfix

flu > body aches


----------



## GrantsKat

body aches ---> workout


----------



## pdswife

work out - gym


----------



## roadfix

gym > dumbells


----------



## elaine l

dumbells.....men


----------



## GrantsKat

men ---> stubborn


----------



## elaine l

stubborn.....mule


----------



## miniman

mule - donkey


----------



## elaine l

donkey.....*** (can I say that?)


----------



## elaine l

guess not....sorry...


----------



## miniman

*** (I guessed it) - burden


----------



## elaine l

burden......hardship


----------



## roadfix

hardship > financial


----------



## elaine l

financial....ruin


----------



## roadfix

ruin > Mayan


----------



## elaine l

Mayan.......2012


----------



## babetoo

election


----------



## roadfix

election > votes


----------



## elaine l

election.......exhausting


----------



## elaine l

roadfix said:


> election > votes



Hey...your too fast!


----------



## roadfix

exhausting > marathon


----------



## elaine l

marathon....Boston


----------



## roadfix

Boston > tea party


----------



## elaine l

tea party......harbor


----------



## roadfix

harbor > Pearl


----------



## elaine l

Pearl.....necklace


----------



## babetoo

chain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chain  -  letter


----------



## roadfix

letter > correspondence


----------



## getoutamykitchen

correspondence  -  course


----------



## roadfix

course > track


----------



## LadyCook61

track--- railroad


----------



## sattie

railroad - trolley


----------



## roadfix

trolley > troll


----------



## sattie

troll - bridge


----------



## roadfix

bridge > suspension


----------



## getoutamykitchen

suspension - detention


----------



## africhef

detention- my 13 year son


----------



## mbasiszta

13 year old daughter


----------



## africhef

angst (teenage)


----------



## miniman

teenage angst - hormones


----------



## africhef

hormones-p.m.s


----------



## miniman

pms - watch out


----------



## luckytrim

Watch out - bridge out


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Watch out - bridge out


 
false teeth (LOL!)


----------



## luckytrim

false teeth - prosthesis


----------



## quicksilver

enabled


----------



## luckytrim

enabled - fueled


----------



## pdswife

fueled - gassed


----------



## luckytrim

Gassed - bloated


----------



## pdswife

bloated - Fat


----------



## luckytrim

Fat - flavor


----------



## sattie

falvor - savor


----------



## Uncle Bob

savor ----taste


----------



## roadfix

taste >  sense


----------



## pdswife

sense - feel


----------



## luckytrim

Sense - logic   (oops!)


----------



## quicksilver

logic - mathematics


----------



## roadfix

mathematics > nerd


----------



## luckytrim

nerd - geek


----------



## miniman

geek - computer


----------



## quicksilver

computer - forums


----------



## luckytrim

forums - seminars


----------



## roadfix

seminars > conventions


----------



## elaine l

conventions.....meetings


----------



## babetoo

agenda


----------



## elaine l

agenda......secret


----------



## suziquzie

secret- society


----------



## elaine l

society......upscale


----------



## Uncle Bob

upscale ---Grocery


----------



## babetoo

shopping


----------



## miniman

shopping - yawn


----------



## mbasiszta

yawn - sleepy


----------



## lifesaver

drowsy


----------



## roadfix

drowsy > Nyquil


----------



## quicksilver

roadfix said:


> drowsy > Nyquil


 
sickness


----------



## roadfix

sickness > disease


----------



## elaine l

disease........infected


----------



## roadfix

infected > infested


----------



## elaine l

infested.......bugs.......YUK


----------



## roadfix

bugs > locusts


----------



## elaine l

locusts....beetles


----------



## bullseye

locusts - plague


----------



## bullseye

beetles--juice


----------



## elaine l

juice......fruit


----------



## mbasiszta

fruit - cereal


----------



## elaine l

mbasiszta said:


> plaque - floss



What????  Are you at it again?


----------



## elaine l

cereal......breakfast


----------



## roadfix

breakfast > 24 hrs


----------



## elaine l

24 hrs.......rotation


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> What???? Are you at it again?


Of course - it's supposed to be fun, right?


----------



## roadfix

rotation > planet


----------



## elaine l

planet......Hollywood


----------



## elaine l

mbasiszta said:


> Of course - it's supposed to be fun, right?




Are you having fun???


----------



## roadfix

Hollywood >


----------



## elaine l

sign.....off

See ya!


----------



## bullseye

off--kilter


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> planet......Hollywood


Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## babetoo

noise's


----------



## roadfix

noises > static


----------



## lifesaver

static = cling


----------



## Wart

lifesaver said:


> static = cling



Cling - Peaches


----------



## quicksilver

peaches - Georgia


----------



## miniman

Georgia -Russia


----------



## mbasiszta

Russia - enemy


----------



## quicksilver

enemy - friend


----------



## roadfix

friend > buddy


----------



## quicksilver

buddy - Tom Hanks


----------



## babetoo

good guy


----------



## pdswife

good guy - policeman


----------



## roadfix

policeman > fuzz


----------



## pdswife

Fuzz - pick


----------



## roadfix

pick > nose


----------



## pdswife

nose - ring


----------



## miniman

ring - bull


----------



## pdswife

bull - china shop


----------



## mbasiszta

china shop - stones


----------



## pdswife

stones - rocks


----------



## suziquzie

rocks - diamonds


----------



## pdswife

diamonds - emeralds


----------



## suziquzie

emeralds - green


----------



## pdswife

green - grass


----------



## suziquzie

grass - mow


----------



## pdswife

mow - cut


----------



## suziquzie

cut - scissors


----------



## pdswife

scissors - Sharp


----------



## elaine l

sharp....tongue


----------



## suziquzie

sharp - smart


----------



## pdswife

smart - school


----------



## suziquzie

school - done


----------



## pdswife

done - clothes


----------



## miniman

clothes - peg


----------



## suziquzie

peg - leg


----------



## pdswife

leg - foot


----------



## babetoo

yard


----------



## mbasiszta

yard - prison


----------



## pdswife

prison - cell


----------



## mbasiszta

cell - amoeba


----------



## archiduc

Hi All,

Portobello

Not a mushroom or a nut - simply a region of Edinburgh, Scotland. It is located next to Joppa. The people are joyous, open hearted and forgiving - much like the mushroom - they don`t sit in the dark!

The mushroom is wide, open grey and best stuffed with a variety of fillings and baked.

Archiduc


----------



## mbasiszta

Portobello, besides being a great mushroom, is also a town in Panama on the Atlantic side of the country.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(looks like we got off track a little)

amoeba  -  organism


----------



## mbasiszta

organism - single cell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hey, Good morning mbasiszta!

Single cell  -  Science


----------



## mbasiszta

Science - Biology


----------



## africhef

biology-study


----------



## mbasiszta

study - university


----------



## africhef

graduate


----------



## mbasiszta

graduate - doctorate


----------



## luckytrim

degree


----------



## miniman

degree - tenth


----------



## africhef

tenth-wonder


----------



## miniman

wonder - world


----------



## Uncle Bob

world --War


----------



## mbasiszta

War - Orson Wells


----------



## miniman

Orson Wells =- science fiction


----------



## pdswife

Science fiction = StarGate SG1


----------



## getoutamykitchen

StarGate SG1  -  Star Trek


----------



## roadfix

Star Trek > William Shatner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William Shatner  -  Spock


----------



## babetoo

captain  kirk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Captain Kirk  -  Enterprise


----------



## pdswife

Enterprise - ship


----------



## Uncle Bob

shore


----------



## pdswife

shore - beach


----------



## lifesaver

beach = ocean


----------



## roadfix

ocean > Pacific


----------



## lifesaver

pacific = water


----------



## pdswife

water - tea


----------



## lifesaver

tea = caffine


----------



## miniman

caffine - coffee


----------



## lifesaver

coffee = folgers


----------



## GrantsKat

folgers ---> colombian


----------



## lifesaver

colombian = gormet


----------



## mbasiszta

shore? - beach? ro lol


----------



## lifesaver

gormet = fancy dinners


----------



## roadfix

fancy dinners > black tie


----------



## pdswife

black tie - tux


----------



## lifesaver

tux = dinner party


----------



## GrantsKat

dinner party ---> reservations


----------



## roadfix

reservations > Sioux


----------



## GrantsKat

Sioux --> natives


----------



## roadfix

natives > roots


----------



## elaine l

roots......plants


----------



## chefmaloney

plants----green


----------



## roadfix

green > thumb


----------



## elaine l

thumb......snub


----------



## GrantsKat

snub ---> ignore


----------



## elaine l

ignore......cold


----------



## pdswife

ignore -  turn away


----------



## babetoo

cold=hot


----------



## jabbur

hot - momma


----------



## pdswife

momma - dadda


----------



## middie

Dadda... I miss mine (


----------



## babetoo

pop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pop  -  soda


----------



## miniman

soda - cola


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cola  -  drink


----------



## miniman

drink - thirst


----------



## getoutamykitchen

thirst  -  quench


----------



## miniman

quench - satisfied


----------



## getoutamykitchen

satisfied  -  content


----------



## miniman

content - happy


----------



## mbasiszta

Sorry


----------



## africhef

excuse


----------



## luckytrim

excuse - dismiss


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> excuse - dismiss


dismiss - forget


----------



## luckytrim

Forget - forgive


----------



## miniman

forgive - sorry


----------



## roadfix

sorry > apology


----------



## pdswife

apology - forgive


----------



## mbasiszta

forgive - no worries, Mate


----------



## pdswife

mate - friend


----------



## roadfix

friend > lover


----------



## pdswife

lover - husband


----------



## miniman

husband - me


----------



## babetoo

me=you


----------



## miniman

you - great


----------



## roadfix

great > expectations


----------



## elaine l

expectations......wants


----------



## roadfix

wants > needs


----------



## elaine l

Needs.....desires


----------



## roadfix

desires > obsessions


----------



## miniman

obsessions - compulsive


----------



## elaine l

obsessions.....compulsion


----------



## roadfix

compulsive > addiction


----------



## hostchecker

addiction > craving


----------



## roadfix

craving > chocolate


----------



## elaine l

craving......chocolate


----------



## elaine l

I quit. hahaha


----------



## miniman

chocolate - cake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cake  -  desert


----------



## miniman

dessert - sweet


----------



## elaine l

sweet....tea


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tea  -  iced


----------



## roadfix

iced > on the rocks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

on the rocks  -  vodka


----------



## roadfix

vodka > tonic


----------



## elaine l

tonic......hair


----------



## lifesaver

folical sample


----------



## elaine l

follicle.....dna


----------



## lifesaver

dna = blood


----------



## elaine l

blood......vampire


----------



## lifesaver

vampire = witch


----------



## elaine l

witch......grouch


----------



## lifesaver

grouch = grumpy


----------



## GrantsKat

grumpy ---> grinch


----------



## miniman

grinch - Christmas


----------



## Loprraine

Christmas = angels


----------



## babetoo

unaware


----------



## luckytrim

Unaware - clueless


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Unaware - clueless


dumb


----------



## luckytrim

dumb - mute


----------



## mbasiszta

mute - speechless


----------



## cara

speechless - shocked


----------



## roadfix

shocked > electrocute


----------



## cara

electrocute - death


----------



## roadfix

death > reincarnate


----------



## cara

reincarnate - come back


----------



## pdswife

comeback - return


----------



## cara

´return - enter


----------



## sattie

enter - exit


----------



## pdswife

exit - Leave


----------



## cara

leave - tears


----------



## pdswife

tears - salty


----------



## GrantsKat

salty ---> margarita


----------



## pdswife

margarita - strawberry!

( are you trying to make me miss Mexico?)


----------



## pdswife

double - triple


----------



## GrantsKat

ok a gremlin must have just been here!!!!! ; )

triple ---> shot


----------



## cara

shot - rifle


----------



## GrantsKat

rifle ---> hunt


----------



## roadfix

hunt > Cabela's


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## deelady

Cabela's......outdoor gear

My best guess Babetoo...???


----------



## roadfix

hunt > to kill


----------



## pdswife

to kill - dead


----------



## mbasiszta

dead - RIP


----------



## getoutamykitchen

RIP  -  Grave


----------



## mbasiszta

Grave - plot


----------



## africhef

plot-garden


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> plot-garden


garden - vegetable


----------



## africhef

vegetable-aubergine


----------



## pugger

aubergine >>>> parmesan


----------



## cara

parmesan - bolognese


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bat


----------



## cara

bat - night


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> bat - night


night - romance


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Kiss


----------



## cara

kiss - bed


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> kiss - bed


bliss (tschuss)


----------



## babetoo

happy


----------



## mbasiszta

happy - satisfied


----------



## pdswife

satisfied - happy


----------



## sattie

happy - content


----------



## Luvs2Cook

relaxed


----------



## cara

relaxed - sleep


----------



## pdswife

sleep = snore


----------



## roadfix

snore > choke


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> snore > choke


artichoke


----------



## miniman

artichoke - hollandiase


----------



## cara

hollandiase - asparagus


----------



## miniman

asparagus - spear


----------



## cara

spear - fight


----------



## miniman

fight - good


----------



## cara

good - Rump Steak (DH did for dinner)


----------



## miniman

rump steak - medium rare


----------



## cara

medium rare - well done (poor steak....)


----------



## miniman

well done - congratulations


----------



## cara

congratulations - baby


----------



## miniman

baby - phew (nappies)


----------



## cara

phew - smell


----------



## miniman

smell - nose


----------



## cara

nose - face


----------



## miniman

face - up


----------



## cara

up - down


----------



## miniman

down - sad


----------



## cara

sad - cry


----------



## miniman

cry - tissue


----------



## mbasiszta

tissue - sinew


----------



## sattie

sinew - tough


----------



## miniman

tough - luck


----------



## GrantsKat

luck ---> clover


----------



## pdswife

clover - green


----------



## mbasiszta

green - spring


----------



## pdswife

spring - tulips


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> spring - tulips


bouquet


----------



## miniman

bouqet - flowers


----------



## deelady

flowers...delivery


----------



## roadfix

delivery > UPS


----------



## pdswife

ups - late


----------



## Uncle Bob

late --always


----------



## pdswife

always - forever


----------



## roadfix

forever > infinite


----------



## lifesaver

always


----------



## deelady

always......dependable


----------



## lifesaver

rely


----------



## roadfix

rely > responsible


----------



## deelady

responsible.....parent


----------



## roadfix

parent > guardian


----------



## lifesaver

guardian = angel


----------



## roadfix

angel > Charlie's


----------



## deelady

Charlie's......chocolate factory


----------



## lifesaver

charlies = chocolate factory


----------



## roadfix

chocolate factory > Willie Wonka's


----------



## lifesaver

willie wonka's = chocolate factory


----------



## deelady

lifesaver said:


> willie wonka's = chocolate factory


 


Hershy Town


----------



## roadfix

town > Motown


----------



## deelady

Motown.....music


----------



## roadfix

music > composition


----------



## deelady

roadfix said:


> music > composition


 

Mozart


----------



## babetoo

glorious


----------



## deelady

babetoo said:


> glorious


 

mesmerizing


----------



## miniman

mesmerizing - hypnosis


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> mesmerizing - hypnosis


hoax


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hoax  -  con


----------



## mbasiszta

con - trick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trick  -  magic


----------



## mbasiszta

Magic - Johnson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Johnson...........ball


----------



## miniman

ball - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance --- slow


----------



## GrantsKat

slow ---> turtle


----------



## mbasiszta

turtle - hare


----------



## goboenomo

hare >>> hibernation


----------



## mbasiszta

hibernation - bears


----------



## sattie

bears - cubs


----------



## cara

cubs - puppy


----------



## mbasiszta

puppy - poopy


----------



## miniman

poopy - smell


----------



## cara

smell - onions


----------



## miniman

omions - fried


----------



## cara

fried - oil


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> smell - onions


tears


----------



## pdswife

tears =  crybaby


----------



## deelady

crybaby....annoying


----------



## cara

annoying - TV programm


----------



## pdswife

TV Program - Game show


----------



## miniman

game show - prizes


----------



## pdswife

prizes - lottery


----------



## deelady

lottery....ticket


----------



## roadfix

ticket > E


----------



## roadfix

E > commerce


----------



## miniman

commerce - trade


----------



## roadfix

trade > stocks


----------



## lifesaver

Stocks = Bonds


----------



## miniman

bonds - ties


----------



## pdswife

ties - suits


----------



## miniman

suits - lounge


----------



## lifesaver

lounge = drinking area


----------



## roadfix

drinking area > the bar


----------



## lifesaver

bar = club


----------



## roadfix

club > hopping


----------



## Uncle Bob

hopping  -- rabbit


----------



## babetoo

test


----------



## roadfix

test > score


----------



## deelady

score....rating


----------



## roadfix

rating > theatrical


----------



## deelady

theatrical.....comedic


----------



## babetoo

laughter


----------



## roadfix

laughter > best medicine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

best medicine  -  prescriptions


----------



## mbasiszta

prescriptions - maladies


----------



## africhef

maladies-consumption


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> maladies-consumption


cancer


----------



## luckytrim

Cancer - aries


----------



## miniman

airies - fairies


----------



## africhef

faeries-rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

rings -- wedding


----------



## cara

wedding - honeymoon


----------



## luckytrim

honeymoon - Niagara


----------



## cara

Niagara - water


----------



## pdswife

water - bathe


----------



## lifesaver

bathe = scrub


----------



## pdswife

srub - brush


----------



## lifesaver

brush = comb


----------



## pdswife

comb - ponytail


----------



## cara

ponytail - girl


----------



## lifesaver

ponytail = hair tie


----------



## luckytrim

hair tie - twist tie


----------



## deelady

twist tie......baggie


----------



## lifesaver

baggie = ziploc


----------



## pdswife

ziploc - freezer


----------



## Uncle Bob

freezer --- deep


----------



## deelady

freezer....burn


----------



## miniman

burn - baby


----------



## deelady

baby.....carrots


----------



## pdswife

carrots - celery


----------



## miniman

celery - crunch


----------



## pdswife

crunch - peanuts


----------



## cara

peanuts - charlie brown


----------



## pdswife

Charlie Brown - Snoopy!


----------



## cara

Snoopy - dog


----------



## pdswife

Dog - pound


----------



## cara

pound - yard


----------



## pdswife

yard - fence


----------



## cara

fence - brake out


----------



## pdswife

break out - run away


----------



## cara

run away - come back


----------



## pdswife

come back - return


----------



## cara

return - moon


----------



## pdswife

moon - cheese


----------



## cara

cheese - switzerland


----------



## luckytrim

cheese- Smile!


----------



## pdswife

smile - grin


----------



## roadfix

grin >


----------



## cara

- smilie


----------



## miniman

smilie - laugh


----------



## babetoo

laugh=happy


----------



## cara

happy - people


----------



## miniman

people - places


----------



## cara

places - beautiful


----------



## miniman

beautiful - people


----------



## cara

people - world


----------



## miniman

world - affairs


----------



## pdswife

affairs - doings


----------



## roadfix

doings > evil


----------



## mbasiszta

evil - good


----------



## pdswife

good - eats


----------



## roadfix

eats > cafe


----------



## pdswife

cafe - doughnut


----------



## miniman

doughnut - hole


----------



## pdswife

hole - dig


----------



## miniman

dig - archeologists


----------



## pdswife

archeologists- learn


----------



## miniman

learn - study


----------



## pdswife

study - test


----------



## Uncle Bob

test ----- paper


----------



## roadfix

paper > parchment


----------



## mbasiszta

parchment - monks


----------



## babetoo

silent


----------



## roadfix

silent > movie


----------



## mbasiszta

premier


----------



## Katie H

premier - first-class


----------



## roadfix

first class > VIP


----------



## deelady

VIP.....high rollers


----------



## babetoo

skates


----------



## pdswife

skates - ice


----------



## middie

Ice... slip and fall


----------



## miniman

slip and fall - slide


----------



## africhef

slide-children


----------



## getoutamykitchen

children  -  future


----------



## africhef

future-hopeful?


----------



## mbasiszta

Fantansies


----------



## cara

fantasies - dream


----------



## miniman

dream - on


----------



## pdswife

on - top


----------



## Uncle Bob

top ---------best


----------



## mbasiszta

best - deal


----------



## miniman

deal - cards


----------



## mbasiszta

cards - checkers


----------



## babetoo

chess


----------



## miniman

chess - play


----------



## deelady

play.....act


----------



## mbasiszta

act - character


----------



## luckytrim

character - clown


----------



## mbasiszta

clown - loach


----------



## miniman

loach - fish


----------



## luckytrim

loach - Cobitidae


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> loach - Cobitidae


 _Chromobotia_


----------



## deelady

aquarium


----------



## lifesaver

aquarium = fish tank


----------



## mbasiszta

fish tank - sea water


----------



## lifesaver

sea water = salty


----------



## mbasiszta

salty - crockodile


----------



## pdswife

crockodile - teeth


----------



## mbasiszta

teeth - dentures


----------



## Katie H

dentures - adhesive


----------



## mbasiszta

adhesive - choppers


----------



## Katie H

choppers - motorcycle


----------



## mbasiszta

Marlboro Man


----------



## pdswife

man - lady


----------



## deelady

lady.....gentleman


----------



## pdswife

gentleman - prince


----------



## babetoo

charming


----------



## deelady

smooth


----------



## sattie

silky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silky  -  slick


----------



## mbasiszta

refined


----------



## luckytrim

Sugar


----------



## Nicahawk

and spice


----------



## luckytrim

Spice - herb


----------



## africhef

herb-bug


----------



## miniman

bug - Herbie


----------



## luckytrim

herbie - race


----------



## cara

race - horse


----------



## miniman

horse - race


----------



## cara

race - car


----------



## pdswife

car - garage


----------



## cara

garage - oil change


----------



## sattie

oil change - service


----------



## pdswife

service - charge


----------



## miniman

charge - cavalry


----------



## cara

cavalry - horse


----------



## roadfix

horse > corral


----------



## GrantsKat

corral ---> cowboy


----------



## miniman

cowboy - west


----------



## GrantsKat

west ---> california


----------



## cara

california - sun


----------



## GrantsKat

sun ---> shine


----------



## cara

shine - glow


----------



## GrantsKat

glow ---> illuminate


----------



## cara

illuminate - fire works


----------



## miniman

fire works - display


----------



## GrantsKat

display ---> show


----------



## miniman

show - stopper


----------



## Uncle Bob

show ====place


----------



## Uncle Bob

stopper ------- bottle


----------



## miniman

bottle - drink


----------



## cara

drink - bar


----------



## roadfix

bar > gold


----------



## cara

gold - rainbow


----------



## deelady

rainbow...skittles


----------



## miniman

skittles - bowling


----------



## roadfix

bowling > alley


----------



## miniman

alley - back


----------



## roadfix

back > ache


----------



## elaine l

ache.....cold


----------



## jabbur

cold - cuts


----------



## roadfix

cuts > and bruises


----------



## elaine l

bruises........purple


----------



## jabbur

purple - rain


----------



## elaine l

Rain....parade


----------



## roadfix

parade > The Rose


----------



## elaine l

The Rose......bowl


----------



## babetoo

container


----------



## elaine l

container.......ship


----------



## roadfix

ship > tanker


----------



## deelady

tanker.....war


----------



## elaine l

war.......death


----------



## roadfix

death > execution


----------



## elaine l

execution.....delivery


----------



## roadfix

delivery > C.O.D.


----------



## Katie H

delivery - 9-pound baby


----------



## deelady

oops....

C.O.D.....signature


----------



## elaine l

package.....gift


----------



## roadfix

gift > basket


----------



## elaine l

basket......case


----------



## deelady

basket.....picnic


----------



## deelady

case...suite


----------



## roadfix

suite > penthouse


----------



## deelady

penthouse.....magazine!!


----------



## pdswife

magazine - cover


----------



## deelady

cover...blanket


----------



## pdswife

blanket - pillow


----------



## roadfix

pillow > fight


----------



## miniman

fight - boxing


----------



## cara

boxing - blood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blood  -  donate


----------



## pdswife

donate - give


----------



## mbasiszta

give - donation


----------



## pdswife

donation - money


----------



## cara

money - bank


----------



## luckytrim

bank - count


----------



## roadfix

count > down


----------



## mbasiszta

down - stroke


----------



## roadfix

stroke > brush


----------



## cara

brush - paint


----------



## Uncle Bob

paint -------bucket


----------



## cara

bucket - water


----------



## roadfix

water > closet


----------



## cara

closet - bathroom


----------



## pdswife

bathroom - bubble bath


----------



## sattie

bubble bath - luxurious


----------



## pdswife

Luxurious - candles

( morning Sattie, hope things are wonderful for you today!)


----------



## cara

candles - dinner


----------



## deelady

dinner....reservations


----------



## pdswife

reservations - second thoughts


----------



## deelady

second thoughts....cold feet


----------



## cara

cold feet - fire place


----------



## roadfix

fireplace > mantle


----------



## deelady

mantle.....urn


----------



## cara

urn - ashes


----------



## deelady

ashes.....cigar


----------



## cara

cigar - smoke


----------



## deelady

smoke...alarm


----------



## cara

alarm - bell


----------



## deelady

bell......dinner


----------



## cara

dinner - evening


----------



## pdswife

evening = star


----------



## babetoo

star=jasmine


----------



## miniman

jasmine - scent


----------



## pdswife

scent - lemon


----------



## bullseye

lemon--pledge


----------



## mbasiszta

pledge - polish


----------



## pdswife

pledge - promise


----------



## bullseye

polish--rub


----------



## pdswife

rub - back


----------



## bullseye

back--rib


----------



## pdswife

rib - broken


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken --- arrow


----------



## babetoo

sharp


----------



## Katie H

sharp - intelligent


----------



## deelady

intelligent.....cats


----------



## pdswife

cats - fur


----------



## deelady

fur.....ball


----------



## pdswife

ball - base


----------



## roadfix

base > "All your base are belong to us."


----------



## cara

"All your base are belong to us." - computer game


----------



## getoutamykitchen

computer game  >  word


----------



## mbasiszta

word - last


----------



## cara

last - race


----------



## mbasiszta

race - dash


----------



## luckytrim

Dash - pinch


----------



## Uncle Bob

pinch --- salt


----------



## luckytrim

Salt - lime


----------



## miniman

lime - key


----------



## luckytrim

key - atoll


----------



## miniman

atoll - Pacific


----------



## luckytrim

pacific - placid


----------



## cara

placid - baltic sea


----------



## luckytrim

Sea - saw


----------



## cara

saw - sharp


----------



## mbasiszta

sharp - knife


----------



## deelady

knife.....fork


----------



## roadfix

fork > lift


----------



## bullseye

lift--elevator


----------



## luckytrim

Fork - split


----------



## cara

split - wood


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> split - wood


wood - splinters


----------



## roadfix

splinters > tweezers


----------



## bullseye

tweezers--squeeze


----------



## sattie

squeeze - charmin


----------



## roadfix

charmin > whipple


----------



## mbasiszta

whipple - tree


----------



## cara

tree - cherry


----------



## sattie

cherry - stem


----------



## roadfix

stem > rose


----------



## mbasiszta

rose - grandmother


----------



## cara

grandmother - yeast dumplings


----------



## deelady

yeast dumplings......soup


----------



## cara

soup - chicken


----------



## deelady

chicken....little


----------



## cara

little - babies


----------



## roadfix

babies > helpless


----------



## mbasiszta

helpless - joy


----------



## deelady

joy......delight


----------



## roadfix

delight > afternoon


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> delight > afternoon


lunch


----------



## miniman

lunch - yum


----------



## roadfix

yum > yummie


----------



## miniman

yummie - the Goodies


----------



## deelady

the goodies.....bag


----------



## miniman

bag - shopping


----------



## roadfix

shopping > spree


----------



## deelady

spree....shoplifting


----------



## miniman

shoplifting - criminal


----------



## deelady

criminal.....slammer


----------



## miniman

slammer - porrige


----------



## deelady

porrige.....bears


----------



## roadfix

bears > Chicago


----------



## deelady

Chicago....pizza


----------



## roadfix

pizza > pepperoni


----------



## pdswife

pepperoni - stick


----------



## roadfix

stick > chopsticks


----------



## mbasiszta

spree - excesses


----------



## roadfix

stick > skewer


----------



## mbasiszta

skewer - brochette


----------



## deelady

brochette....meat


----------



## mbasiszta

barbecue


----------



## deelady

BBQ......flames


----------



## mbasiszta

flames - coals


----------



## deelady

coals.....black


----------



## roadfix

black > hole


----------



## bullseye

hole--well


----------



## pdswife

well -good


----------



## bullseye

good--riddance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

riddance  -  free


----------



## mbasiszta

free - liberty


----------



## miniman

liberty - frock


----------



## africhef

frock-gown


----------



## mbasiszta

gown - cap


----------



## africhef

cap-chimney


----------



## mbasiszta

chimney - Santa


----------



## deelady

Santa.....elves


----------



## cara

elves - snow


----------



## sattie

snow - yellow


----------



## cara

yellow - sun


----------



## pdswife

Sun - happy


----------



## cara

happy - birthday


----------



## pdswife

birthday - age


----------



## cara

age - stone


----------



## pdswife

stone - rock


----------



## cara

rock - ocean


----------



## pdswife

Ocean - beach


----------



## cara

beach - sand


----------



## roadfix

sand > hour glass


----------



## mbasiszta

patience


----------



## cara

patience - wait


----------



## bullseye

wait--eternal


----------



## cara

eternal - flame


----------



## mbasiszta

flame - out


----------



## cara

out - cold


----------



## mbasiszta

cold - winter


----------



## cara

winter - outside


----------



## miniman

outside - external


----------



## luckytrim

external - epidermal


----------



## miniman

epidermal - injection


----------



## babetoo

shot


----------



## luckytrim

shot - wounded


----------



## GrantsKat

wounded ---> bandage


----------



## miniman

bandage - nurse


----------



## GrantsKat

nurse ---> practioner


----------



## miniman

practitioner - early years


----------



## GrantsKat

early years ---> childhood


----------



## miniman

childhood - carefree


----------



## pdswife

carefree -easy


----------



## miniman

easy - button


----------



## bullseye

button--push


----------



## roadfix

push > pull


----------



## mbasiszta

pull - tractor


----------



## bullseye

tractor--plow


----------



## babetoo

fields


----------



## bullseye

fields--dreams


----------



## deelady

dreams.....wishes


----------



## pdswife

wishes - stars


----------



## roadfix

stars > constellation


----------



## pdswife

constellation= big dipper


----------



## deelady

big dipper.....big bopper


----------



## luckytrim

Big bopper - mike tyson


----------



## mbasiszta

has been


----------



## cara

has been - past


----------



## africhef

past-unsavoury


----------



## luckytrim

Unsavoury - bland


----------



## africhef

bland-vanilla


----------



## sattie

vanilla - brulee


----------



## africhef

brulee-sugar


----------



## lifesaver

sugar = sweets


----------



## miniman

sweets - caries


----------



## cara

caries - dentist


----------



## pdswife

Dentist = teeth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

teeth  -  braces


----------



## pdswife

braces - train tracks


----------



## cara

train tracks - travel


----------



## pdswife

Travel - Germany


----------



## roadfix

Germany > autobahn


----------



## pdswife

Autobahn - fast


----------



## lifesaver

Fast = run


----------



## cara

I still wonder why everyone believes on german Autobahnen you can drive fast ;o))
Too many speed limits and to many cars around...

run - marathon


----------



## lifesaver

Is it like trying to drive in los angeles, chicago, new york city, tulsa, oklahoma, kansas city, missouri, wichita, kansas and a lot of other high traffic places i could think of that i've een through?


----------



## cara

I don't know, havent been in LA Traffic yet ;o)
 but if you go on early sunday mornings it's no problem to drive fast where allowed


----------



## luckytrim

marathon - all-nighter


----------



## pdswife

all-nighter    -  sleep


----------



## luckytrim

sleep - rest


----------



## pdswife

rest - nap


----------



## mbasiszta

vanilla - ordinary


----------



## babetoo

comfortable


----------



## lifesaver

ordinary = same


----------



## cara

same - twins


----------



## pdswife

Twins = cousins


----------



## Uncle Bob

cousins --- kissing


----------



## cara

kissing - love


----------



## Uncle Bob

love -- passion


----------



## cara

passion - love


----------



## Uncle Bob

love -- chocolate


----------



## roadfix

chocolate > high


----------



## cara

high - tower


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rapunzel


----------



## cara

Rapunzel - field salat


----------



## mbasiszta

golden braids


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hair


----------



## Luvs2Cook

OMG, I just noticed Cara and I had the exact same response, LOL


----------



## mbasiszta

hair - razor


----------



## pdswife

razor - sharp


----------



## luckytrim

razor - shave


----------



## cara

shave - morning


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> razor - shave


rusty razor


----------



## pdswife

morning - light


----------



## mbasiszta

light - fire


----------



## luckytrim

PLEASE !
refresh before you post..............the link in your e-mail is NOT necessarilly bringing you to the last post.


----------



## luckytrim

fire - reload


----------



## pdswife

reload -gun


----------



## roadfix

luckytrim said:


> PLEASE !
> refresh before you post..............the link in your e-mail is NOT necessarilly bringing you to the last post.



Agree.  Never trust your email.


----------



## roadfix

gun > Palin


----------



## elaine l

Palin.....woman


----------



## mbasiszta

sometimes the game is so fast . . .
woman - mother


----------



## elaine l

mother.......caregiver

Well your keeping up!


----------



## lifesaver

care giver = guardian


----------



## elaine l

guardian...angel


----------



## lifesaver

angel = heaven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heaven  - on earth


----------



## roadfix

on earth > Continents


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Continents  -  Mainlands


----------



## miniman

mainlands - England


----------



## roadfix

England > Great Britain


----------



## mbasiszta

hypocrisy


----------



## deelady

facade


----------



## cara

facade - building


----------



## getoutamykitchen

building  -  structure


----------



## cara

structure - fibre


----------



## luckytrim

Fibre - roughage


----------



## cara

roughage - apple


----------



## mbasiszta

apple - blueberries


----------



## cara

blueberries - cheesecake


----------



## luckytrim

Cheesecake - photograph


----------



## cara

photograph - camera


----------



## luckytrim

Camera - shy


----------



## mbasiszta

shy - timid


----------



## luckytrim

timid - bashful


----------



## Loprraine

bashful = snow white


----------



## luckytrim

snow white - bleach


----------



## miniman

bleach - dangerous


----------



## lifesaver

dangerous = poisoness


----------



## deelady

poisoness.....skull and crossbones


----------



## luckytrim

Pirates


----------



## cara

pirates - caribic


----------



## deelady

islands


----------



## luckytrim

islands - get-away


----------



## cara

get-away - vacation


----------



## deelady

trip


----------



## lifesaver

trip = fall


----------



## cara

fall - autumn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

autumn  -  colorful


----------



## cara

colorful - flowers


----------



## luckytrim

Flowers - windowbox


----------



## Uncle Bob

windowbox ----- wood


----------



## cara

wood - forest


----------



## pdswife

forest - elf


----------



## cara

elf - wonder


----------



## pdswife

wonder - amaze

( good morning!!)


----------



## cara

amaze - life

(did you manage to sleep some more hours?)


----------



## pdswife

Life - beautiful

( no sleep... how will I make it through a job interview, good thing it's for a part time job that I'm really way over quailified for : )  !! )


----------



## cara

beautiful - pictures

(get some more coffee and a cold shower.. and everything will be fine ;o) )


----------



## pdswife

Pictures - frames

( yes, everything will be wonderful!  Life is good and I'm really very happy!!!)


----------



## cara

frames - gold

( I hope so.. ,o) )


----------



## luckytrim

Gold - booty


----------



## cara

booty - thief


----------



## luckytrim

Thief - wall street


----------



## cara

wall street - money


----------



## pdswife

money - cash


----------



## cara

cash - johnny

(when is your interview?)


----------



## roadfix

johnny > be good


----------



## pdswife

be good - mind your manners

( interview at 3:00pm)


----------



## roadfix

mind your manners > no slurping


----------



## Uncle Bob

slurping ------- drinking


----------



## pdswife

no slurping = soup


----------



## cara

soup - noodle


----------



## roadfix

noodle > ramen


----------



## Uncle Bob

ramen........bowl


----------



## pdswife

bowl - spoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

spoon -----bill


----------



## pdswife

bill - pay


----------



## roadfix

pay > respect


----------



## Uncle Bob

respect ----honor


----------



## elaine l

honor.....pride


----------



## pdswife

pride - proud


----------



## elaine l

proud......parents


----------



## pdswife

parents -  children


----------



## elaine l

children.....offspring


----------



## pdswife

offspring - babies


----------



## elaine l

babies.....new


----------



## pdswife

new - shoes


----------



## elaine l

shoes.......love!


----------



## pdswife

love - husband


----------



## elaine l

husband......kind


----------



## pdswife

kind - friendly


----------



## elaine l

friendly.....DC


----------



## pdswife

DC = Washington


----------



## elaine l

Washington.....president


----------



## africhef

elect


----------



## roadfix

elect > select


----------



## mbasiszta

select - decision


----------



## babetoo

decision=verdict


----------



## lifesaver

verdict = guilty/not guilty


----------



## roadfix

jury


----------



## bullseye

jury--rigged


----------



## mbasiszta

rigged - sailboat


----------



## bullseye

sailboat--tack


----------



## lifesaver

tack = nail


----------



## bullseye

nail--screw


----------



## lifesaver

screw = nut


----------



## roadfix

nut > cashew


----------



## miniman

cashew - chinese food


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chinese food  -  dislike


----------



## mbasiszta

dislike - despise


----------



## lifesaver

Dispise = Hate


----------



## luckytrim

hate - rancor


----------



## lifesaver

rancor = discusted


----------



## luckytrim

Disgusted - nauseated


----------



## lifesaver

nauseated = sick


----------



## luckytrim

sick - perverted


----------



## lifesaver

perverted = dirty


----------



## mbasiszta

dirty - filthy


----------



## miniman

filthy - cleaning


----------



## LadyCook61

cleaning---chore


----------



## miniman

chore - children


----------



## roadfix

children > school bus


----------



## mbasiszta

school bus - no seat belts


----------



## cara

rowing - river


----------



## babetoo

river=flood


----------



## mbasiszta

Flood - Curt


----------



## roadfix

Curt > curtail


----------



## mbasiszta

curtail - castigate


----------



## roadfix

castigate > Watergate


----------



## mbasiszta

Watergate - Nixon


----------



## Wart

Nixon - Plumbers


----------



## mbasiszta

Plumbers - leaks


----------



## bullseye

leaks--secrets


----------



## babetoo

spies


----------



## bullseye

spies--underground


----------



## Wart

underground - buried


----------



## miniman

buried - grave


----------



## Wart

Grave - serious


----------



## miniman

serious - stuff


----------



## Wart

Stuff - bra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bra  -  overtheshoulderboulderholder


----------



## luckytrim

overtheshoulderboulderholder - "Bustenhalter"


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bustenhalter  -  Bali


----------



## luckytrim

Bali - Java


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Java  -  coffee


----------



## luckytrim

coffee - table


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Table  -  setting


----------



## luckytrim

setting - locale


----------



## getoutamykitchen

locale  -  area


----------



## luckytrim

area - code


----------



## getoutamykitchen

code  -  enforcement


----------



## luckytrim

enforcement - administration


----------



## cara

administration - boss


----------



## bullseye

boss--bully


----------



## Uncle Bob

bully.........pulpit


----------



## bullseye

pulpit--soapbox


----------



## luckytrim

soapbox - derby


----------



## bullseye

derby--roller


----------



## luckytrim

roller - brush


----------



## Uncle Bob

roller ---- skates


----------



## bullseye

brush--paint


----------



## miniman

skates - ice


----------



## luckytrim

Paint - pinto


----------



## bullseye

pinto--bean


----------



## miniman

bean - navy


----------



## bullseye

navy--blue


----------



## cara

blue - sky


----------



## bullseye

sky--scraper


----------



## miniman

scraper - ice


----------



## roadfix

ice > skates


----------



## bullseye

skates--rays


----------



## roadfix

rays > ultraviolet


----------



## Wart

ultraviolet - fluorescent


----------



## jkath

fluorescent........tubes


----------



## Uncle Bob

tubes -------- test


----------



## pdswife

Test - pass


----------



## roadfix

pass > turnpike


----------



## pdswife

turnpike - road


----------



## roadfix

road > fix


----------



## pdswife

lol...good one!

Fix - break


----------



## Uncle Bob

break ----- up


----------



## cara

up - down


----------



## pdswife

down - hill


----------



## cara

hill - alps


----------



## pdswife

Alps - Italian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian -------gravy


----------



## sattie

gravy - lumps


----------



## miniman

lumps - bumps


----------



## roadfix

bumps > hives


----------



## pdswife

hives - bees


----------



## Uncle Bob

bees -------- wax


----------



## luckytrim

Wax - Wane


----------



## roadfix

wane > moon


----------



## pdswife

moon - tide


----------



## Uncle Bob

tide ------- flows


----------



## pdswife

flows - moves


----------



## Uncle Bob

moves ---- right


----------



## miniman

moves - house


----------



## Uncle Bob

house ------ home


----------



## bullseye

moves--rocks


----------



## miniman

home - wares


----------



## roadfix

wares > tools


----------



## babetoo

hammer


----------



## roadfix

hammer > Arm &


----------



## mbasiszta

curls


----------



## pdswife

curls - hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

hair ------- red


----------



## pdswife

red  - UB's daughter


----------



## Uncle Bob

UB's daughter -------- smile


----------



## roadfix

smile > cheese


----------



## pdswife

Cheese - Swiss


----------



## roadfix

Swiss > chocolate


----------



## mbasiszta

chocalate - cacao


----------



## roadfix

cacao > tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

tree ```````pecan


----------



## deelady

tree......ornaments


----------



## deelady

pecan...pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - later !!


----------



## deelady

later.....tonight


----------



## pdswife

Tonight - turkey soup


----------



## deelady

turkey soup....warm


----------



## Uncle Bob

warm ~~~~~~~~ weather


----------



## roadfix

weather > forecast


----------



## mbasiszta

forecast - seer


----------



## babetoo

future


----------



## miniman

future - scope


----------



## pdswife

scope - look


----------



## miniman

look - around


----------



## cara

around - snow


----------



## bullseye

snow--plow


----------



## cara

plow - sweat


----------



## miniman

sweat - brow


----------



## mbasiszta

brow - forehead


----------



## getoutamykitchen

forehead  -  bangs


----------



## mbasiszta

bangs - ponytail


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ponytail  -  poodle skirts


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> ponytail - poodle skirts


cruising


----------



## luckytrim

cruising - road trip


----------



## mbasiszta

road trip - Marseille


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marseille ~~~~~~~~~~ France


----------



## mbasiszta

Europe


----------



## luckytrim

Europe - continent


----------



## Uncle Bob

continent ------------ land


----------



## mbasiszta

land - hemisphere


----------



## luckytrim

Hemsiphere - lobe


----------



## africhef

lobe-ear


----------



## luckytrim

ear - corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn ------- whiskey


----------



## mbasiszta

whiskey - bourbon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bourbon  -  Jack Daniels


----------



## mbasiszta

Jack Daniels - Dewars


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dewars ~~~~~Scotch


(Jack Daniels is not bourbon --- It's Tennessee Whiskey)


----------



## miniman

Scotch - egg


----------



## bullseye

egg--goad


----------



## cara

goad - spiky


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> goad - spiky


challenge


----------



## cara

challenge - contest


----------



## mbasiszta

contest - bridge


----------



## sattie

bridge - across


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> bridge - across


River Kwai


----------



## cara

River Kwai - war


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> River Kwai - war


Pommies


----------



## roadfix

Pommies > Pomeranians


----------



## cara

Pomeranians - my mom


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> Pomeranians - my mom


[what?] Pomogranates


----------



## jabbur

Pomogranates - fruit


----------



## roadfix

fruit > bearing


----------



## elaine l

bearing.....direction


----------



## lifesaver

direction = map


----------



## Uncle Bob

map ------- compass


----------



## Petez

compass...true north


----------



## lifesaver

compass = north, south, east, west


----------



## pdswife

West - Cowboy


----------



## miniman

cowboy - horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cowboy ----Cowgirl


----------



## pdswife

cowgirl - pony


----------



## miniman

pony - little


----------



## pdswife

Little - toddler


----------



## miniman

toddler - tantrum


----------



## pdswife

tantrum - spanking


----------



## mbasiszta

pdswife said:


> tantrum - spanking


crying


----------



## pdswife

Crying - tears


----------



## mbasiszta

tears - rain


----------



## pdswife

rain - thunder


----------



## Uncle Bob

thunder --------- storm


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> thunder --------- storm


twister


----------



## Uncle Bob

twister ~~~~~~~ watch


----------



## mbasiszta

watch - second hand


----------



## pdswife

Second hand - right


----------



## babetoo

wrong


----------



## Wart

wrong - immoral


----------



## cara

immoral - offer


----------



## Wart

offer - bid


----------



## cara

bid - auction


----------



## africhef

auction-house


----------



## Wart

house - foreclosure


----------



## africhef

foreclosure-economy


----------



## roadfix

economy > recession


----------



## miniman

recession - unemployment


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unemployment  -  Bush


----------



## mbasiszta

Bush - Quail


----------



## cara

Quail - pheasant


----------



## mbasiszta

pheasant - sur glace


----------



## africhef

gellitan


----------



## luckytrim

gelatin - jello


----------



## mbasiszta

jello - jam


----------



## bullseye

jam--pickle


----------



## cara

pickle - cucumber


----------



## bullseye

cucumber--salad


----------



## miniman

salad - lettuce


----------



## Wart

Lettuce - Pray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pray -----Brawl


----------



## Wart

Brawl - Donnybrook


----------



## miniman

Donnybrook - racing


----------



## Uncle Bob

racing -------- track


----------



## bullseye

track--stalk


----------



## mbasiszta

stalk - celery


----------



## bullseye

celery--crunch


----------



## Uncle Bob

crunch ----Captain


----------



## babetoo

crew


----------



## Uncle Bob

crew ------ cruise


----------



## roadfix

crew > cut


----------



## mbasiszta

cut - knife


----------



## miniman

knife - sharp


----------



## Uncle Bob

sharp ~~~~~~ tack


----------



## roadfix

tack > tackle


----------



## bullseye

tackle--box


----------



## roadfix

box > Jack


----------



## elaine l

Jack...flash


----------



## Petez

flash...light


----------



## elaine l

light......morning


----------



## Uncle Bob

light --------------bulb


----------



## Uncle Bob

morning ----------- dew


----------



## elaine l

dew......moisture


----------



## Uncle Bob

moisture ---------wet


----------



## elaine l

wet.......outside


----------



## Uncle Bob

outside ~~~~~~~~ inside


----------



## miniman

inside - jail


----------



## elaine l

inside.......filling


----------



## Uncle Bob

filling ------------ up


----------



## elaine l

up..........happy


----------



## Uncle Bob

happy -------- smile


----------



## elaine l

smile.....pretty


----------



## Uncle Bob

pretty ~~~~~~~~ girl


----------



## roadfix

girl > you go


----------



## Wart

go - bathroom


----------



## Uncle Bob

bathroom -----------mirror


----------



## roadfix

mirror > image


----------



## elaine l

image.........impression


----------



## Uncle Bob

impression --------------- first


----------



## elaine l

first........winner


----------



## Uncle Bob

winner......... best


----------



## elaine l

best......worst


----------



## Uncle Bob

worst ------- room


----------



## elaine l

room......bed


----------



## roadfix

bed > mattress


----------



## Uncle Bob

bed -------- pillow


----------



## Uncle Bob

mattress ,,,,,,,,,, king


----------



## elaine l

king.....queen


----------



## roadfix

queen > of hearts


----------



## Uncle Bob

hearts....beat


----------



## elaine l

beat.......drums


----------



## Uncle Bob

drums......sticks


----------



## pdswife

sticks - bones


----------



## elaine l

bones....bare


----------



## pdswife

bare - naked


----------



## Uncle Bob

bones...........rib


----------



## pdswife

rib - BBQ


----------



## elaine l

bbq......Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob ................ Handsome !!!!!!!

( Hahahahahahahha)


----------



## elaine l

handsome.....Yes!


----------



## roadfix

yes > affirmative


----------



## elaine l

affirmative........Grand


----------



## pdswife

Grand - piano


----------



## Wart

piano - bar


----------



## deelady

bar...tab


----------



## Uncle Bob

tab ---------------- pull


----------



## deelady

pull....finger

As you can tell I grew up with an older brother!! lol


----------



## Wart

pull ... finger - Flatulence

(had to do it! )


----------



## bullseye

finger--point


----------



## babetoo

aim


----------



## bullseye

aim--sight


----------



## pdswife

sight - blind


----------



## Wart

blind - window


----------



## pdswife

window - shade


----------



## miniman

shade - tree


----------



## pdswife

Tree - oak


----------



## africhef

oak-barrel


----------



## mbasiszta

oak barrel - tabasco mash


----------



## luckytrim

Barrel - crude


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mbasiszta said:


> oak barrel - tabasco mash


 
Mash >> Sour


----------



## deelady

sour......apple


----------



## sattie

apple - horse


----------



## deelady

horse.....carriage


----------



## lifesaver

carriage = buggy


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> carriage = buggy


Cinderella


----------



## pdswife

Cinderella - Prince


----------



## GrantsKat

prince ---> princess


----------



## Uncle Bob

princess -----------court


----------



## mbasiszta

court - girl


----------



## pdswife

girl - dress


----------



## deelady

dress.....gown


----------



## pdswife

gown - wedding


----------



## deelady

wedding....planning


----------



## pdswife

planning -  thinking


----------



## cara

thinking - tomorrow


----------



## pdswife

Tomorrow - Tuesday


----------



## deelady

Tuesday......weekday


----------



## GrantsKat

tuesday ---> weekday


----------



## Uncle Bob

Weekday -----nights


----------



## deelady

nights.....cold


----------



## Uncle Bob

cold ---------- cover


----------



## mbasiszta

cover - run


----------



## GrantsKat

run ---> flee


----------



## mbasiszta

flee - glee


----------



## Uncle Bob

glee ------- club


----------



## pdswife

club - caveman


----------



## deelady

club.....password


----------



## Wart

Password - Hardened


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hardened ---------- steel


----------



## cara

steel - car


----------



## pdswife

Car - wheels


----------



## Wart

Wheels - Deals


----------



## pdswife

Deals - poker


----------



## cara

poker - money


----------



## pdswife

money = bank


----------



## cara

bank- robbery


----------



## pdswife

robbery = guns


----------



## cara

guns - murder


----------



## pdswife

Murder - prison


----------



## cara

prison - cage


----------



## roadfix

cage > Nicholas


----------



## Uncle Bob

cage ============ animal


----------



## pdswife

animal - Kitty


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~ furry


----------



## mbasiszta

furry - claws


----------



## lifesaver

claws = paws


----------



## mbasiszta

paws - fangs


----------



## lifesaver

teeth


----------



## mbasiszta

teeth - dentures


----------



## lifesaver

dentures = false


----------



## mbasiszta

false - fake


----------



## roadfix

fake > counterfeit


----------



## Uncle Bob

counterfeit ------------ money


----------



## miniman

money - spend


----------



## deelady

spend...wisely


----------



## mbasiszta

wisely - lottery


----------



## miniman

wisely - sensibly


----------



## deelady

sensibly.....smart


----------



## pdswife

smart - card


----------



## deelady

card.....greeting


----------



## pdswife

greeting - HELLO


----------



## roadfix

Hello > moshi moshi


----------



## mbasiszta

Gruss Gott!


----------



## miniman

gruss gott - good god


----------



## pdswife

good god - goodness


----------



## deelady

gracious


----------



## elaine l

gracious....polite


----------



## pdswife

polite - Please


----------



## elaine l

please......thank you


----------



## roadfix

please > por favor


----------



## deelady

thank you.....thankful


----------



## elaine l

por favor.......spanish


----------



## roadfix

spanish > inquisition


----------



## elaine l

inquisition......questioning


----------



## roadfix

questioning > witness


----------



## elaine l

witness......unreliable


----------



## roadfix

unreliable > source


----------



## Uncle Bob

source........river


----------



## pdswife

river - fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish -------Cat


----------



## pdswife

cat - purr


----------



## deelady

purr....growl


----------



## Uncle Bob

growl ------- bear


----------



## mbasiszta

bear - beaver


----------



## pdswife

beaver - tail


----------



## mbasiszta

tail - hat


----------



## Uncle Bob

tail ~~~~~~~~ wiggle


----------



## roadfix

wiggle > giggle


----------



## deelady

giggle.....heart warming


----------



## roadfix

heart warming > house warming


----------



## Wart

House warming > House Fire


----------



## babetoo

sad


----------



## bullseye

sad--devastating


----------



## sattie

devastating - hope


----------



## Mama

hope - future


----------



## miniman

future - space


----------



## pdswife

space - planet


----------



## Mama

planet - earth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

earth >> orbit


----------



## mbasiszta

orbit - sun


----------



## Uncle Bob

sun ----- tan


----------



## mbasiszta

tan - sunblock


----------



## luckytrim

sunblock- parasol


----------



## Uncle Bob

parasol ------- ladies


----------



## Mama

ladies ------gentlemen


----------



## cara

gentleman - husband


----------



## Mama

husband ------- wife


----------



## GrantsKat

wife ---> partner


----------



## Mama

partner ------- business


----------



## GrantsKat

business ---> venture


----------



## Mama

venture ----- boulevard


----------



## miniman

boulevard - French


----------



## GrantsKat

french ---> romantic


----------



## miniman

romantic - candles


----------



## GrantsKat

candles ---> scented


----------



## Mama

candles -----Glade


----------



## miniman

Glade - woodland


----------



## GrantsKat

woodland ---> critters


----------



## miniman

critters - squirrels


----------



## Mama

squirrels ----- nuts


----------



## GrantsKat

squirrels ---> nuts


----------



## Mama




----------



## roadfix

two nuts > online game


----------



## pdswife

Nuts - pecan pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pecan pie -------- favorite


----------



## pdswife

favorite - vanilla ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream ---- chocolate

(You're making me hungry!!! Wait!!! I have Puk-A-Nut Pie and Nilla Ice Cream!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate - pudding

( sounds good to me UB!!)


----------



## Mama

pudding ------ banana!


----------



## pdswife

banana - bread


----------



## roadfix

bread > money


----------



## pdswife

money - bank


----------



## roadfix

bank > vault


----------



## pdswife

vault - Jump


----------



## roadfix

jump > suicide


----------



## pdswife

Suicide - sad


----------



## roadfix

sad > clown


----------



## pdswife

clown - Circus


----------



## LadyCook61

Circus---Barnum and Bailey


----------



## pdswife

Barnum and Bailey - Water For Elephants


----------



## Uncle Bob

Elephants ------- Trunk


----------



## pdswife

Trunk - pack


----------



## luckytrim

trunk - chest


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pack/chest ..... Cruise


----------



## luckytrim

Carnival


----------



## pdswife

carnival - rides


----------



## elaine l

rides........sunday


pdswife, did you read water for elephants?  I just loved it!


----------



## pdswife

Sunday - Starbucks


----------



## roadfix

Starbucks > posers on bikes


----------



## elaine l

posers on bikes........fake


----------



## pdswife

fake - wig


----------



## elaine l

wig.....out


----------



## Uncle Bob

out ------ strike


----------



## elaine l

strike......union


----------



## miniman

union - train


----------



## elaine l

train.......transportation


----------



## miniman

transportation - Australia


----------



## deelady

Austalia.....mate


----------



## mbasiszta

Mate - G'day


----------



## roadfix

mate > reproduce


----------



## miniman

continent - incontinenet


----------



## elaine l

Are you all playing your own game? hehe


----------



## mbasiszta

he he - good laugh


----------



## elaine l

good laugh.......funny


----------



## roadfix

I thought my computer was fast.  I guess it's time to upgrade.


----------



## elaine l

upgrade.......improve


----------



## roadfix

upgrade > downgrade


----------



## elaine l

downgrade.....hill


----------



## miniman

hill - top (do I get in?)


----------



## roadfix

top > hat


----------



## GrantsKat

hat ---> baseball


----------



## roadfix

baseball > field


----------



## pdswife

field - flowers


----------



## mbasiszta

flowers - skunks


----------



## pdswife

skunks - stripes


----------



## roadfix

stripes > Bill Murray


----------



## babetoo

flag


----------



## mbasiszta

stars


----------



## pdswife

stars = twinkle


----------



## mbasiszta

twinkle - little


----------



## pdswife

Little - Prince


----------



## mbasiszta

Prince - pumpkin


----------



## Katie H

pumpkin - Halloween


----------



## roadfix

Halloween > costumes


----------



## Katie H

costumes - fun


----------



## deelady

fun....amusing


----------



## sattie

amusing - laughter


----------



## miniman

laughter - tears


----------



## pdswife

Tears - crying


----------



## luckytrim

crying - tearful


----------



## mbasiszta

tearful - sorrow


----------



## africhef

sorrow-loss -Sinjin


----------



## mbasiszta

Rebirth


----------



## miniman

rebirth - Christian


----------



## mbasiszta

Christian - lions


----------



## miniman

lions - tigers


----------



## bullseye

tigers--bears (Oh my!)


----------



## Tae

bears - honey


----------



## mbasiszta

honey - sweetie pie


----------



## Lisar

Sweetie pie - sweet heart


----------



## mbasiszta

sweet heart - honey buns


----------



## miniman

honey buns - cinnamon buns


----------



## deelady

miniman said:


> honey buns - cinnamon buns


 

Princess Leia


----------



## africhef

sweetie pie - nougat


----------



## Tae

nougat - xmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas......tree


----------



## cara

tree - wood


----------



## roadfix

wood > cedar


----------



## miniman

cedar - tree


----------



## roadfix

tree > wood (again)


----------



## miniman

wood - work


----------



## roadfix

work > career


----------



## pdswife

career- lifetime


----------



## roadfix

lifetime > warranty


----------



## miniman

warrenty - useless


----------



## cara

useless - electrical can opener


----------



## roadfix

*E*lectrical* C*an *O*pener > CEO


----------



## luckytrim

Ceo - president


----------



## deelady

president......election


----------



## pdswife

election - vote


----------



## roadfix

vote > ballot


----------



## pdswife

Tueday - Afternoon


----------



## roadfix

Afternoon > Delight


----------



## pdswife

Delight - many smiles


----------



## roadfix

many smiles > white teeth


----------



## deelady

white teeth....rembrant


----------



## pdswife

Rembrant - Painting


----------



## deelady

painting......finger


----------



## miniman

finger - point


----------



## deelady

tip


----------



## miniman

tip - rubbish


----------



## roadfix

rubbish > trash


----------



## miniman

trash - destry


----------



## roadfix

destry > destroy


----------



## miniman

burn - fire


----------



## roadfix

fire > arson


----------



## pdswife

arson - gas


----------



## cara

gas - expensive


----------



## pdswife

expensive - gold


----------



## roadfix

gold > silver


----------



## cara

silver - car color


----------



## roadfix

car color > champagne


----------



## luckytrim

champagne - punch


----------



## pdswife

punch - OUCH


----------



## roadfix

OUCH > pain


----------



## pdswife

pain - butt


----------



## roadfix

butt > kick


----------



## pdswife

Kick - ball


----------



## roadfix

ball > grand


----------



## pdswife

Grand - stand


----------



## miniman

stand - alone


----------



## pdswife

alone - fall


----------



## miniman

fall - down


----------



## pdswife

down - lower


----------



## miniman

lower - lesser


----------



## pdswife

Lesser = Few


----------



## luckytrim

few - scant


----------



## babetoo

small


----------



## pdswife

scant - pinch


----------



## deelady

pinch....bind


----------



## mbasiszta

bind - truss


----------



## roadfix

truss > beam


----------



## pdswife

Beam - wooden


----------



## Uncle Bob

wooden ======== fence


----------



## roadfix

fence > post


----------



## pdswife

post - Note


----------



## Loprraine

note = music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music ------ keys


----------



## Katie H

keys - castle


----------



## roadfix

castle > Newcastle


----------



## deelady

newcastle....ale


----------



## roadfix

ale > dark


----------



## pdswife

ale - amber


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark/amber -------- color


----------



## pdswife

color - Green


----------



## Uncle Bob

Green -------- eyes


----------



## pdswife

eyes - twinkle


----------



## Wart

twinkle - ornery


----------



## miniman

ornery - mean


----------



## Wart

mean - definition


----------



## radhuni

miser


----------



## africhef

scrooge


----------



## mbasiszta

scrooge - Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas -------- Carol


----------



## luckytrim

Carol - king


----------



## Uncle Bob

king ---------horses


----------



## luckytrim

Horses - v-8


----------



## sattie

v8 - vroooooom!


----------



## miniman

vrooooooooooom - boy racer


----------



## roadfix

boy racer > Boy George


----------



## miniman

boy george - hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pdswife

hmmmmmm - wonder


----------



## cara

wonder - god


----------



## roadfix

god > speed


----------



## cara

speed - race


----------



## luckytrim

race - bloodline


----------



## pdswife

Bloodline - parents


----------



## cara

parents - old


----------



## pdswife

old - model T


----------



## GrantsKat

model T ---> Ford


----------



## roadfix

Ford > bailout


----------



## pdswife

bailout - cheat


----------



## miniman

cheat - cad


----------



## pdswife

Cad - playboy


----------



## roadfix

playboy > playmate


----------



## miniman

playmate - friend


----------



## pdswife

playmate - friendship


----------



## GrantsKat

friendship ---> trust


----------



## pdswife

trust - loyal


----------



## miniman

loyal - true


----------



## pdswife

True - Real


----------



## luckytrim

real - estate


----------



## roadfix

estate > planning


----------



## pdswife

planning - maps


----------



## miniman

maps - travel


----------



## pdswife

Travel - vacation


----------



## babetoo

trip


----------



## luckytrim

trip - stumble


----------



## pdswife

stumble - fall down


----------



## miniman

fall down - injury


----------



## Uncle Bob

injury ------- pain


----------



## mbasiszta

pain - donkey (***)


----------



## pdswife

donkey - mule


----------



## Uncle Bob

mule ---------- plow


----------



## babetoo

stubborn


----------



## pdswife

stubborn - son!


----------



## miniman

son - love


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love - Hate


----------



## pdswife

Hate - feel


----------



## miniman

feel - touch


----------



## Uncle Bob

feel -------- tired


----------



## Uncle Bob

touch......softly


----------



## Katie H

softly - speak


----------



## pdswife

speak - say


----------



## deelady

say.....voice


----------



## Wart

Voice - Coil


----------



## miniman

coil - contraceptive


----------



## roadfix

contraceptive > prophylactic


----------



## radhuni

prophylactic-_vaccination_


----------



## mbasiszta

vaccination - hurts


----------



## luckytrim

Hurts -aches


----------



## miniman

aches = heart


----------



## bullseye

heart--break


----------



## miniman

break - leg


----------



## Uncle Bob

leg ----- cast


----------



## miniman

cast - fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing-----fly


----------



## mbasiszta

fly - Royal Coachman


----------



## africhef

Cinderella


----------



## deelady

Cinderella.....mice


----------



## miniman

mice - cute


----------



## bullseye

cute--button


----------



## Uncle Bob

button -------- hole


----------



## pdswife

hole = dig


----------



## luckytrim

Dig - agree


----------



## pdswife

agree - same


----------



## miniman

same - difference


----------



## pdswife

Difference - good


----------



## Uncle Bob

good -------- better


----------



## luckytrim

better - mousetrap


----------



## Uncle Bob

mousetrap ---- spring


----------



## luckytrim

Spring - leap


----------



## Uncle Bob

leap --- year


----------



## pdswife

Year- NEW


----------



## miniman

new - old


----------



## africhef

old--fruitcake


----------



## miniman

fruitcake - nutty


----------



## africhef

nutty-me


----------



## Wart

me - mini


----------



## africhef

mini-car


----------



## Wart

Car - train


----------



## mbasiszta

Train - locomotive


----------



## miniman

locomotive - steam


----------



## Wart

Steam - Power


----------



## miniman

power - Austin


----------



## mbasiszta

Austin - Healey


----------



## babetoo

car


----------



## mbasiszta

car - Ferrari


----------



## roadfix

Ferrari > Italian


----------



## mbasiszta

Italian - Mussolini


----------



## archiduc

luckytrim said:


> Cheesecake - photograph


 
Cheesecake = George Clooney


Archiduc


----------



## roadfix

wrong page


----------



## miniman

wrong page - book


----------



## africhef

book-idea


----------



## miniman

idea - no


----------



## africhef

no-imagintion


----------



## mbasiszta

ImaginAtion - spelling


----------



## elaine l

spelling.......test


----------



## mbasiszta

test - driving school


----------



## elaine l

driving school......lesson


----------



## mbasiszta

lesson - practice


----------



## elaine l

practice.....perfect


----------



## roadfix

perfect > pristine


----------



## mbasiszta

pristine - alpines


----------



## luckytrim

Alpines - skiing


----------



## roadfix

skiing > slalom


----------



## miniman

slalom - in and out


----------



## roadfix

in and out > burger


----------



## luckytrim

burger - joint


----------



## Uncle Bob

joint ------knee


----------



## pdswife

Knee- bend


----------



## Uncle Bob

bend ---- flexible


----------



## deelady

flexible.....stretch


----------



## Uncle Bob

stretch ------- out


----------



## Katie H

out - unconscious


----------



## babetoo

in


----------



## Uncle Bob

unconscious/in ----------- limbo


----------



## babetoo

dance


----------



## roadfix

dance > tango


----------



## pdswife

Tango - mango


----------



## Uncle Bob

mango ---- salsa


----------



## mbasiszta

salsa - dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance.....twist


----------



## mbasiszta

twist - Hula


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hula ------- hoop


----------



## miniman

hoop - basketball


----------



## mbasiszta

basketball - Magic


----------



## pdswife

magic - copperfield


----------



## babetoo

fake


----------



## pdswife

copperfield -fake


Fake- real


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake -- bogus


----------



## pdswife

bogus - bag


----------



## Uncle Bob

bag -------- paper


----------



## mbasiszta

paper - tiger


----------



## pdswife

tiger=stripe


----------



## deelady

stripe.....stars


----------



## Uncle Bob

stars -------- space


----------



## miniman

space - vacuum


----------



## roadfix

vacuum > chamber


----------



## radhuni

chamber-maid


----------



## roadfix

maid > rite


----------



## mbasiszta

rite - ritual


----------



## luckytrim

Ritual - sacrifice


----------



## mbasiszta

sacrifice - Incans


----------



## Uncle Bob

Incans ----- fire


----------



## mbasiszta

fire - smoke


----------



## luckytrim

smoke - diversion


----------



## Uncle Bob

diversion -------dodge


----------



## mbasiszta

dodge - avoid


----------



## luckytrim

avoid - evade


----------



## mbasiszta

evade - hide


----------



## Uncle Bob

hide ----leather


----------



## roadfix

leather > saddles


----------



## Uncle Bob

saddles ---- bags


----------



## roadfix

bags > luggage


----------



## pdswife

luggage - fees


----------



## mbasiszta

fees - excessive


----------



## pdswife

excessive - added


----------



## lifesaver

excessive = expensive


----------



## roadfix

expensive > overpriced


----------



## pdswife

overpriced - RX


----------



## mbasiszta

RX - unreasonable


----------



## roadfix

unreasonable > irrational


----------



## mbasiszta

irrational - greed


----------



## roadfix

greed > victocrats


----------



## miniman

victocrats - aristocrats


----------



## mbasiszta

aristocrats - dalmatians


----------



## pdswife

dalmatians - fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire --hose


----------



## pdswife

hose - garden


----------



## lifesaver

hose = water


----------



## Uncle Bob

garden ---party


----------



## Uncle Bob

water ---park


----------



## mbasiszta

hose - hydrant
Park - doggies


----------



## miniman

doggies - mess


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## pdswife

mess - garbage


----------



## lifesaver

doggies = scent


----------



## Uncle Bob

garbage ------- truck


----------



## miniman

truck - freight


----------



## Uncle Bob

freight ------train


----------



## roadfix

train > practice


----------



## elaine l

practice........football


----------



## babetoo

boring


----------



## Uncle Bob

football ------ field


----------



## Uncle Bob

boring -------- wood


----------



## elaine l

wood........pine


----------



## Uncle Bob

pine  -------  knot


----------



## elaine l

knot....sailor


----------



## Uncle Bob

....sailor -------- port


----------



## roadfix

port > harbor


----------



## Uncle Bob

harbor ----lights


----------



## mbasiszta

lights - starboard


----------



## Uncle Bob

starboard ---- side


----------



## deelady

side....corner


----------



## Uncle Bob

corner ------ lot


----------



## deelady

lot......bundle


----------



## roadfix

bundle > bulk


----------



## Uncle Bob

bulk ------- load


----------



## roadfix

load > lift


----------



## pdswife

life - back


----------



## deelady

rear


----------



## miniman

rear - end


----------



## mbasiszta

end - around


----------



## africhef

around-(the bush) beat


----------



## Uncle Bob

beat --------- heat


----------



## africhef

heat---summer


----------



## mbasiszta

summer - equinox


----------



## luckytrim

equinox - solstice


----------



## africhef

solstice-winter


----------



## jabbur

winter - wonderland


----------



## mbasiszta

wonderland - Jackson


----------



## miniman

Jackson - wierd


----------



## roadfix

weird > science


----------



## pdswife

science - test tube


----------



## roadfix

test tube > baby


----------



## luckytrim

baby - ruth


----------



## pdswife

Ruth - Dr.


----------



## roadfix

Dr. > Phd.


----------



## deelady

PHD......college


----------



## roadfix

college > degree


----------



## pdswife

degree - heat


----------



## roadfix

heat > hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot ------- potato


----------



## roadfix

potato > Idaho


----------



## miniman

Idaho -state


----------



## roadfix

state > condition


----------



## pdswife

condition - way


----------



## roadfix

way > instruction


----------



## mbasiszta

Lld


----------



## luckytrim

lid - stifle


----------



## pdswife

Stifle - Edith


----------



## luckytrim

Edith - meathead


----------



## pdswife

meathead - steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak -------grill


----------



## miniman

grill - question


----------



## pdswife

question = answer


----------



## elaine l

question.....answer


----------



## miniman

answer - knowledge


----------



## Uncle Bob

question ------ answer


----------



## elaine l

hey...great minds think alike!


----------



## Uncle Bob

knowledge ------- power

He Heeeeeeee Great minds...even if I was late)


----------



## pdswife

Yeah... UB and I do that a lot!  lol


----------



## mbasiszta

power - money


----------



## pdswife

Money - NEED


----------



## Uncle Bob

NEED ------- Want


----------



## elaine l

want.......have


----------



## babetoo

broke


----------



## mbasiszta

broke - government


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> broke - government


 

political


----------



## mbasiszta

political = corrupt


----------



## roadfix

corrupt > file


----------



## elaine l

file.....nails


----------



## pdswife

nails -hammer


----------



## elaine l

hammer......shark


----------



## mbasiszta

shark - danger


----------



## elaine l

rapper.....singer


----------



## mbasiszta

singer - sewing machine


----------



## elaine l

sewing machine.......stitch


----------



## mbasiszta

stitch - in time


----------



## elaine l

in time......tardy


----------



## Uncle Bob

tardy ---- late


----------



## mbasiszta

late - date


----------



## babetoo

date=fun


----------



## mbasiszta

fun - zoo


----------



## Uncle Bob

zoo --------- cage


----------



## pdswife

cage - key


----------



## Uncle Bob

key -------chain


----------



## pdswife

Chain - necklace


----------



## Wart

Necklace - Pearls


----------



## miniman

pearls - oysters


----------



## pdswife

Oysters - shells


----------



## mbasiszta

shells - seashore


----------



## radhuni

seashore - holiday


----------



## mbasiszta

holiday - inn


----------



## Uncle Bob

inn --------roadside


----------



## africhef

roadside-stand


----------



## luckytrim

Stand - defend


----------



## Uncle Bob

defend --------protect


----------



## luckytrim

Protect - vaccinate


----------



## mbasiszta

vaccinate - ouch!


----------



## Uncle Bob

ouch! ---------cut


----------



## roadfix

cut > above


----------



## sattie

above - below


----------



## mbasiszta

below - hades


----------



## miniman

hades - hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot ------potato


----------



## pdswife

potato - skin


----------



## bullseye

skin--fur


----------



## roadfix

fur > PETA  (people for the ethical treatment of animals)


----------



## Uncle Bob

fur,,,,,,,,,,coat


----------



## pdswife

coat - warmth


----------



## Uncle Bob

warmth ------ Sunshine


----------



## miniman

sunshine - where?


----------



## Uncle Bob

where --------- there


----------



## miniman

there - under the stair


----------



## Uncle Bob

under the stair -------- hiding


----------



## pdswife

hiding - lost


----------



## roadfix

lost > in space


----------



## pdswife

in space - Planet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Planet ------ Venus


----------



## pdswife

Venus - Saturn


----------



## elaine l

saturn....rings


----------



## pdswife

Rings - wedding


----------



## elaine l

wedding....bells


----------



## pdswife

Bells - ding dong


----------



## elaine l

ding dong......company


----------



## pdswife

company - dinner


----------



## elaine l

dinner........supper


----------



## luckytrim

Supper - family


----------



## pdswife

family - children


----------



## elaine l

children.....pride


----------



## pdswife

pride - joy


----------



## elaine l

joy.....Christmas


----------



## pdswife

Christmas = snowman


----------



## elaine l

snowman.....carrot


----------



## pdswife

carrot - celery


----------



## elaine l

celery.......crunchy


----------



## pdswife

crunchy - nuts


----------



## elaine l

nuts......crazy


----------



## pdswife

CrAzY - MoThEr


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mother ------- Goose


----------



## pdswife

goose - golden egg


----------



## Uncle Bob

golden egg ----------- chocolate


----------



## mbasiszta

chocolate - midnight snack


----------



## Uncle Bob

snack ------- chips


----------



## pdswife

chips - clam dip


----------



## mbasiszta

clam dip - mussel dip


----------



## Uncle Bob

mussel dip --------- Swim


----------



## mbasiszta

swim - scuba


----------



## Uncle Bob

scuba ----- gear


----------



## pdswife

gear = clock


----------



## roadfix

clock > work


----------



## pdswife

work - job


----------



## roadfix

job > well done


----------



## pdswife

well done - steak


----------



## bullseye

steak--mushrooms


----------



## pdswife

mushrooms - swiss cheese


----------



## miniman

swiss cheese - holes


----------



## pdswife

holes = diggers


----------



## africhef

diggers-gold


----------



## mbasiszta

gold - ore


----------



## africhef

ore-rainbows


----------



## mbasiszta

rainbows - pot


----------



## Uncle Bob

rainbows ------ color


----------



## Uncle Bob

pot/color ------- black


----------



## africhef

black-mourning


----------



## Uncle Bob

mourning -------- dove


----------



## luckytrim

dove - hawk


----------



## miniman

hawk - hunter


----------



## luckytrim

Hunter - seeker


----------



## Uncle Bob

seeker -------------Investigator


----------



## luckytrim

Investigator - gumshoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

gumshoe ------- sticky


----------



## luckytrim

sticky - post-it


----------



## miniman

post it - letter


----------



## luckytrim

Letter - varsity football


----------



## africhef

varsity football- jocks


----------



## luckytrim

jocks - frats


----------



## sattie

frats - sorority


----------



## roadfix

sorority > sisters


----------



## luckytrim

sisters - kin


----------



## roadfix

kin > relative


----------



## luckytrim

relative - analogous


----------



## roadfix

analogous > similar


----------



## cara

similar - twins


----------



## pdswife

Twins - two


----------



## middie

Two... left feet


----------



## luckytrim

feet - odor


----------



## cara

odor - clean


----------



## middie

Clean... fresh


----------



## pdswife

Fresh - air


----------



## jabbur

Air - breathe


----------



## pdswife

breathe - live


----------



## roadfix

live > live


----------



## pdswife

live - enjoy


----------



## roadfix

enjoy > live concert


----------



## Uncle Bob

concert -----choir


----------



## roadfix

choir > church


----------



## Uncle Bob

Church ---- Steeple


----------



## luckytrim

Steeple - chase


----------



## pdswife

chase - catch


----------



## Uncle Bob

catch --- ball


----------



## roadfix

ball > cannon


----------



## Uncle Bob

cannon ------ fire


----------



## pdswife

Fire - FIREMAN


----------



## Uncle Bob

FIREMAN ------- Truck


----------



## babetoo

engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

engine -------- train


----------



## Loprraine

train = steam


----------



## Uncle Bob

steam --------- bath


----------



## roadfix

steam > sauna


----------



## pdswife

Sauna - warm!


----------



## mbasiszta

warm - hot


----------



## miniman

stink - skunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

skunk .......tracks


----------



## miniman

tracks - trails


----------



## Uncle Bob

trails ---------- walking


----------



## miniman

walking - boots


----------



## babetoo

puss


----------



## Uncle Bob

puss ---------cat


----------



## mbasiszta

cat - jaguar


----------



## roadfix

Jaguar > English


----------



## mbasiszta

English - leather


----------



## roadfix

leather > suede


----------



## mbasiszta

suede - tan


----------



## pdswife

Tan - brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

brown ------Derby


----------



## pdswife

Derby- pie


----------



## mbasiszta

pie - strudel


----------



## Uncle Bob

strudel -------apple


----------



## pdswife

apple - slices


----------



## Uncle Bob

golf


----------



## roadfix

golf > cart


----------



## mbasiszta

cart - horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

horse ------- race


----------



## roadfix

race > culture


----------



## Uncle Bob

culture ---------- buttermilk


----------



## mbasiszta

buttermilk - sourdough


----------



## roadfix

sourdough > toast


----------



## middie

Toast... jelly


----------



## roadfix

jelly > beans


----------



## middie

Beans... Kidney


----------



## babetoo

infection


----------



## roadfix

kidney > transplant


----------



## middie

Transplant... Heart


----------



## babetoo

attack


----------



## roadfix

attack > offensive


----------



## pdswife

offensive - rude


----------



## africhef

rude-polite


----------



## pdswife

polite - PLEASE


----------



## Uncle Bob

PLEASE ------- pretty


----------



## africhef

pretty-pink


----------



## mbasiszta

pink - think


----------



## Uncle Bob

think ------ tank


----------



## africhef

tank-top


----------



## mbasiszta

top - hat


----------



## Uncle Bob

hat ---------- Cane


----------



## sattie

cane - crutch


----------



## roadfix

crutch > support


----------



## pdswife

support - beam


----------



## roadfix

beam > structural


----------



## bullseye

structural--integrity


----------



## roadfix

integrity > character


----------



## bullseye

character--persona


----------



## Uncle Bob

persona.....role


----------



## bullseye

role--play


----------



## roadfix

play > dough


----------



## Uncle Bob

dough ------- biscuit


----------



## roadfix

biscuit > dog


----------



## pdswife

dog - treat


----------



## bullseye

dog--tired


----------



## roadfix

tired > wasted


----------



## pdswife

wasted - ruined


----------



## roadfix

ruined > damaged


----------



## pdswife

damaged - brain


----------



## roadfix

brain > storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

brain -----cells


----------



## Uncle Bob

storm/cells........tornado


----------



## roadfix

tornado > vortex


----------



## babetoo

drain


----------



## roadfix

drain > pipe


----------



## pdswife

drain - sink


----------



## babetoo

plugged


----------



## pdswife

sink - plugged

Plugged - in


----------



## Glorie

plugged - nose


----------



## pdswife

nose - carrot


----------



## Uncle Bob

carrot ---- juice


----------



## pdswife

juice - lemon


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemon ----tea


----------



## deelady

lemon .....chicken


----------



## pdswife

chicken -eggs


----------



## roadfix

eggs > over easy


----------



## lifesaver

over easy = sunnyside up


----------



## roadfix

sunnyside up > scrambled


----------



## lifesaver

scrambled = omlet


----------



## deelady

omlet......mushrooms


----------



## roadfix

mushrooms > fungi


----------



## pdswife

fungi - mold


----------



## elaine l

mold.......cheese


----------



## lifesaver

cheese = spread


----------



## Uncle Bob

spread -------bed


----------



## elaine l

bed.......night


----------



## miniman

night - dark


----------



## elaine l

dark........evil


----------



## Uncle Bob

night --------time


----------



## Uncle Bob

evil -------- time


----------



## lifesaver

time = appointment


----------



## miniman

appointment - dentist


----------



## lifesaver

dentist = dentures


----------



## pdswife

dentures - FAKE


----------



## Uncle Bob

FAKE ---------- Tree


----------



## roadfix

tree > hugger


----------



## pdswife

hugger - hubby


----------



## mbasiszta

hubby - sweetie


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweetie -------- pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - peach


----------



## Uncle Bob

peach -------- cobbler


----------



## mbasiszta

cobbler - apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple ------ core


----------



## mbasiszta

core - friend


----------



## roadfix

friend > companion


----------



## miniman

companion - boon


----------



## BeAR <3 BuNNy

boon - daniel


----------



## roadfix

Daniel > Elton John


----------



## mbasiszta

Elton John - Beatles


----------



## africhef

beatles-scarab


----------



## Uncle Bob

scarab -----car


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> scarab -----car


cockroach


----------



## Uncle Bob

cockroach .........poison


----------



## luckytrim

Poison - bane


----------



## miniman

bane - life


----------



## Uncle Bob

life --story


----------



## luckytrim

story - epic


----------



## mbasiszta

epic - Ulysees


----------



## miniman

Ulysses - Homer


----------



## mbasiszta

Homer - Iliad


----------



## luckytrim

Iliad - Odyssey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Odyssey -------- Tale


----------



## lifesaver

tale = lie


----------



## deelady

lie.....fib


----------



## lifesaver

fib = exagerate


----------



## mbasiszta

supplicate


----------



## miniman

supplicate - beg


----------



## lifesaver

beg = bribe


----------



## mbasiszta

bribe - extort


----------



## roadfix

bribe > corruption


----------



## roadfix

extort > blackmail


----------



## mbasiszta

blackmail - rob


----------



## lifesaver

blackmail = crime


----------



## lifesaver

crime = criminal


----------



## mbasiszta

criminal - felon


----------



## lifesaver

felon = serious


----------



## mbasiszta

serious - sick


----------



## lifesaver

sick = ill


----------



## pdswife

Ill = dr.


----------



## mbasiszta

dr. - quack


----------



## roadfix

quack > duck


----------



## mbasiszta

duck - sur glas


----------



## roadfix

sur > Big Sur


----------



## mbasiszta

Big Sur - California Coast


----------



## lifesaver

California Coast = Ocean Front


----------



## pdswife

Ocean front = Mexico


----------



## roadfix

Mexico > taquitos


----------



## africhef

taquitos-enchiladas [dinner tonight]


----------



## roadfix

enchiladas > tamales


----------



## africhef

salsa


----------



## miniman

salsa - fajitas


----------



## luckytrim

fajitas - burritos


----------



## cara

burritos - Mexico


----------



## mbasiszta

Mexico - drugs


----------



## roadfix

drugs > prescription


----------



## miniman

prescription - medicine


----------



## cara

medicine - ill


----------



## miniman

ill - bed


----------



## mbasiszta

bed - mattress


----------



## roadfix

mattress > box spring


----------



## mbasiszta

box spring - old fashioned


----------



## roadfix

old fashioned > root beer


----------



## mbasiszta

root beer - float


----------



## roadfix

float > valve


----------



## babetoo

leaking


----------



## mbasiszta

leaking - waste


----------



## Uncle Bob

waste --- management


----------



## roadfix

management > upstairs


----------



## elaine l

upstairs......bedroom


----------



## Uncle Bob

bedroom ------- lamp


----------



## elaine l

lamp.......Tiffany


----------



## roadfix

Tiffany > Breakfast


----------



## elaine l

breakfast.......skip


----------



## Uncle Bob

skip --- rope


----------



## roadfix

rope > tie


----------



## Uncle Bob

tie --- neck


----------



## mbasiszta

redneck


----------



## roadfix

redneck > pickup


----------



## Uncle Bob

pickup ------ truck


----------



## pdswife

Truck - bed


----------



## roadfix

truck > bed > liner


----------



## Uncle Bob

liner --------- freight


----------



## roadfix

freight > ship


----------



## mbasiszta

ship - panama canal


----------



## roadfix

Panama Canal > channels


----------



## mbasiszta

channels - Florida


----------



## Uncle Bob

Florida ------ keys


----------



## mbasiszta

keys - locks


----------



## miniman

locks - canal


----------



## pdswife

canal - Amsterdam


----------



## africhef

Amsterdam-dike


----------



## mbasiszta

dike - finger


----------



## africhef

finger-shot


----------



## mbasiszta

shot - cannon


----------



## africhef

cannon-blast


----------



## lifesaver

blast = boom


----------



## luckytrim

Boom - bust


----------



## lifesaver

bust = break


----------



## luckytrim

break - breather


----------



## mbasiszta

rest


----------



## lifesaver

rest = nap


----------



## Uncle Bob

nap -------- afternoon


----------



## middie

Afternoon... evening


----------



## luckytrim

Evening - leveling


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Evening - leveling


? concrete ?


----------



## luckytrim

concrete - solid


----------



## roadfix

solid > state


----------



## Uncle Bob

solid ----- steel


----------



## lifesaver

steel = metal


----------



## luckytrim

Metal - ore


----------



## Uncle Bob

ore ----- iron


----------



## roadfix

iron > supplement


----------



## luckytrim

Supplement - boost


----------



## Uncle Bob

supplement ---additive


----------



## Uncle Bob

boost -------- off


----------



## lifesaver

off = down


----------



## luckytrim

down - feathers


----------



## lifesaver

feathers = birds


----------



## roadfix

birds > Hitchcock


----------



## lifesaver

hitchcock = famous


----------



## luckytrim

famous - amos


----------



## mbasiszta

amos -andy


----------



## roadfix

famous > amos > cookies


----------



## cara

cookies - christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas ----Carols


----------



## babetoo

choirs


----------



## mbasiszta

choirs - Vienna Boys


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vienna Boys -------- group


----------



## miniman

group - boys


----------



## mbasiszta

boys - Vienna Boys Choir


----------



## miniman

Vienna Boys Chior - excellent


----------



## mbasiszta

excellent - pre-prubescent


----------



## Wart

mbasiszta said:


> excellent - pre-prubescent



Not going there


----------



## mbasiszta

voice


----------



## babetoo

shout


----------



## mbasiszta

shout - twist


----------



## lifesaver

twist = turn


----------



## mbasiszta

turn - roundabout


----------



## lifesaver

roundabout = circle


----------



## mbasiszta

circle - circuitous


----------



## Uncle Bob

circuitous -------winding


----------



## middie

Winding... Roads


----------



## babetoo

exciting


----------



## mbasiszta

exciting - party


----------



## roadfix

party > animal


----------



## mbasiszta

fraternity


----------



## Uncle Bob

fraternity ------- row


----------



## mbasiszta

row - scull


----------



## miniman

scull - oar


----------



## Uncle Bob

oar -------- paddle


----------



## miniman

paddle - creek


----------



## mbasiszta

creek - up


----------



## Uncle Bob

up -----river


----------



## mbasiszta

river - without


----------



## Uncle Bob

without --------- doubt


----------



## mbasiszta

doubt - it


----------



## smoothseas

It   -   Rocks


----------



## mbasiszta

rocks - pebbles


----------



## luckytrim

pebbles - Bam Bam


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bam Bam ----------pistol


----------



## miniman

pistol - gun


----------



## Uncle Bob

gun --------- smoke


----------



## lifesaver

smoke = fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire ---------- control


----------



## mbasiszta

control - silencer


----------



## lifesaver

control = leash


----------



## luckytrim

leash - line


----------



## Uncle Bob

line ------dance


----------



## luckytrim

dance - Ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ball ----------basket


----------



## lifesaver

basket = picnic


----------



## Uncle Bob

picnic -----blanket


----------



## lifesaver

blanket = grass


----------



## Uncle Bob

grass -------- shade


----------



## lifesaver

shade = trees


----------



## mbasiszta

trees - forest


----------



## lifesaver

forest = brush


----------



## mbasiszta

brush - fire


----------



## lifesaver

fire = extinguisher


----------



## mbasiszta

extinguisher - cleaner


----------



## lifesaver

cleaner = pinesol


----------



## mbasiszta

pinesol - bleach


----------



## lifesaver

bleach = amonia


----------



## bullseye

ammonia--smelling salts


----------



## lifesaver

smelling salts = odor


----------



## bullseye

odor--scent


----------



## roadfix

scent > perfume


----------



## bullseye

perfume--essence


----------



## Uncle Bob

essence -------- smell


----------



## roadfix

smell > sense


----------



## Uncle Bob

sense -------------wisdom


----------



## mbasiszta

wisdom - education


----------



## Uncle Bob

education --------money


----------



## roadfix

money > talks


----------



## miniman

talks - lectures


----------



## roadfix

lectures > lectern


----------



## miniman

lectern - preach


----------



## lifesaver

preach = belief


----------



## bullseye

belief--tenet


----------



## babetoo

holy


----------



## bullseye

holy--sacrosanct


----------



## mbasiszta

sacrosanct - sacred


----------



## roadfix

sacred > heart


----------



## mbasiszta

heart - blood


----------



## roadfix

blood > donor


----------



## bullseye

donor--parts


----------



## lifesaver

parts = auto


----------



## bullseye

auto--manual


----------



## middie

Manual... booklet


----------



## mbasiszta

booklet - brail


----------



## radhuni

Brail - Helen Keller


----------



## middie

Helen Keller... Miracle


----------



## mbasiszta

Miracle - worker


----------



## middie

Worker... me


----------



## babetoo

me=sad


----------



## middie

Sad... tears


----------



## miniman

tears - cry


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> tears - cry


weep


----------



## roadfix

weep > sob


----------



## mbasiszta

sob - quake


----------



## radhuni

quake - earth


----------



## lifesaver

earth = plannet


----------



## mbasiszta

Planet - Pluto


----------



## bullseye

Pluto--Hades


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hades ------devilish


----------



## lifesaver

devilish = evil


----------



## Uncle Bob

evil ------vice


----------



## africhef

vice-smoking


----------



## lifesaver

smoking = chiminy


----------



## sattie

chimney - flume


----------



## lifesaver

flume = galvenized steel


----------



## roadfix

rust proof


----------



## miniman

rustproof - haha


----------



## lifesaver

haha = laugh


----------



## roadfix

laugh > out loud


----------



## lifesaver

outloud = noise


----------



## mbasiszta

noise - pollution


----------



## lifesaver

pollution = smog


----------



## miniman

smog - cough


----------



## mbasiszta

cough - drops


----------



## cara

drops - sweet


----------



## lifesaver

sweet = sugar


----------



## cara

sugar - beet


----------



## lifesaver

Beet = Vegetable (good eats)


----------



## cara

Vegetable - garden


----------



## Uncle Bob

garden -------- plow


----------



## cara

plow - tractor


----------



## pdswife

Tractor - dirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

dirt -------- worm


----------



## mbasiszta

worm - turns


----------



## roadfix

turns > switchbacks


----------



## Uncle Bob

switchbacks --------- loop


----------



## lifesaver

loop = hoola hoop


----------



## roadfix

hoola loop > fad


----------



## cara

loop - shoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe ------ horn


----------



## pdswife

horn - Honk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Honk ------ Goose


----------



## lifesaver

honk = beep


----------



## elaine l

beep.....censored


----------



## Uncle Bob

censored ----------ship


----------



## roadfix

ship > captain


----------



## miniman

captain - industry


----------



## mbasiszta

industry - laborers


----------



## roadfix

laborers > union


----------



## mbasiszta

union - bosses


----------



## babetoo

idiots


----------



## roadfix

jerks


----------



## Uncle Bob

jerks ------------ pork


----------



## miniman

pork - pig


----------



## pdswife

pig - bacon


----------



## Wart

Bacon - Naked (as in never fry it this way)


----------



## mbasiszta

Wart said:


> Bacon - Naked (as in never fry it this way)


Dates


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dates........loaf


----------



## lifesaver

loaf = bread


----------



## miniman

bread - dough


----------



## lifesaver

dough = cookies


----------



## roadfix

cookies > girl scouts


----------



## pdswife

girl scouts - cub scouts


----------



## lifesaver

cub scouts = all boys


----------



## roadfix

all boys > boarding school


----------



## pdswife

boarding school - expense


----------



## lifesaver

boarding school = boot camp


----------



## pdswife

boot camp - army


----------



## roadfix

army > military


----------



## lifesaver

Military = Navy Ships


----------



## miniman

navy ships - destroyer


----------



## mbasiszta

destroyer - George Bush


----------



## miniman

George Bush - Dublya


----------



## mbasiszta

dublya = egotist


----------



## roadfix

egotist > poseur


----------



## africhef

poseur- buffoon


----------



## mbasiszta

poseur - traitor


----------



## roadfix

traitor > espionage


----------



## mbasiszta

espoinage - 007


----------



## lifesaver

espionage = spy


----------



## luckytrim

Spy - bond


----------



## roadfix

bond > stick


----------



## lifesaver

stick = ruler


----------



## mbasiszta

ruler - president


----------



## roadfix

president > prime minister


----------



## miniman

prime minister -government


----------



## lifesaver

government = social security


----------



## cara

social security - fairy tale


----------



## miniman

fairy tale - cinderella


----------



## cara

cinderella - shoe


----------



## lifesaver

shoe = strings


----------



## pdswife

strings - tie


----------



## lifesaver

tie = knot


----------



## roadfix

knot > speed


----------



## lifesaver

speed = race


----------



## mbasiszta

race - horse


----------



## roadfix

horse > colt


----------



## pdswife

colt - baby


----------



## roadfix

baby > infant


----------



## lifesaver

infant = bassinett


----------



## mbasiszta

basset hound


----------



## lifesaver

dog


----------



## mbasiszta

to you too
groomer


----------



## roadfix

clippers


----------



## pdswife

clippers - hair


----------



## lifesaver

clippers = hair cut


----------



## mbasiszta

to Parsons, Kansas

crew cut


----------



## pdswife

Crew cut -  SHORT


----------



## roadfix

short > mini skirt


----------



## pdswife

mini skirt - not me


----------



## mbasiszta

not me - why not?


----------



## lifesaver

long skirt


----------



## roadfix

long skirt > the maxi


----------



## mbasiszta

mid calf


----------



## roadfix

mid calf > the midi


----------



## mbasiszta

midi - middle


----------



## lifesaver

the midi = petticoat


----------



## roadfix

petticoat > junction


----------



## cara

junction - xing


----------



## Uncle Bob

xing -------- out


----------



## mbasiszta

out - numbered


----------



## Uncle Bob

numbered ----------- days


----------



## mbasiszta

days - rainy


----------



## cara

rainy - umbrella


----------



## lifesaver

Umbrella = Shelter


----------



## babetoo

homeless


----------



## lifesaver

Homeless = Baglady


----------



## lifesaver

Baglady = Shopping Cart


----------



## miniman

shopping cart - trolley


----------



## pdswife

trolley - bus


----------



## miniman

bus - walking


----------



## pdswife

walking - hike


----------



## Uncle Bob

hike ----trail


----------



## pdswife

Trail - follow


----------



## lifesaver

trail = park


----------



## Uncle Bob

park ........ Car


----------



## mbasiszta

car - train


----------



## lifesaver

car = lemo


----------



## lifesaver

train = caboose


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> car = lemo


 limo?
Stretch


----------



## roadfix

stretch > marks


----------



## pdswife

marks - grades


----------



## miniman

grades - roads


----------



## roadfix

roads > highway


----------



## Uncle Bob

roads......bumpy


----------



## lifesaver

grades = snow grader


----------



## roadfix

bumpy > hives


----------



## lifesaver

hives = bees


----------



## pdswife

bee= sting


----------



## roadfix

sting > ray


----------



## lifesaver

ray = light


----------



## mbasiszta

light - wisdom


----------



## miniman

wisdom - teeth


----------



## mbasiszta

teeth - choppers


----------



## lifesaver

teeth = fangs


----------



## miniman

fangs - vampire


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> teeth = fangs


OOppss, you forgot to refresh. You're late.


----------



## lifesaver

vampire = blood


----------



## miniman

blood - bank


----------



## mbasiszta

choppers - motorcycles


----------



## lifesaver

bank = money


----------



## roadfix

money > pound


----------



## lifesaver

pound = weight


----------



## roadfix

weight > volume


----------



## elaine l

volume.......hairspray


----------



## roadfix

hairspray > musical


----------



## elaine l

musical......dance


----------



## roadfix

dance > salsa


----------



## elaine l

salsa....chips


----------



## roadfix

chips > tortilla


----------



## elaine l

tortilla......corn


----------



## roadfix

corn > Nebraska


----------



## elaine l

Nebraska.......The Stand


----------



## babetoo

king


----------



## roadfix

King > George


----------



## pdswife

George - monkey


----------



## qmax

Costanza


----------



## qmax

pdswife said:


> George - monkey



You must have hit enter about 2 seconds before I did.


----------



## roadfix

The faster computer always wins.


----------



## qmax

roadfix said:


> The faster computer always wins.




Or the fastest typist.


----------



## mbasiszta

Superfluity


----------



## Uncle Bob

Superfluity----------------------Extravagance


----------



## roadfix

extravagance > showboat


----------



## Uncle Bob

showboat -------Musical


----------



## sattie

musical - opera


----------



## roadfix

opera > Madam Butterfly


----------



## Uncle Bob

Madam Butterfly -------Puccini


----------



## cara

Puccini - opera


----------



## Uncle Bob

opera -----composer


----------



## roadfix

composer > Mozart


----------



## cara

mozart - chocolate


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate - M&Ms


----------



## roadfix

m&m > 3M


----------



## sattie

3M - tape


----------



## cara

tape - glue


----------



## pdswife

glue - stick


----------



## sattie

stick - branch


----------



## pdswife

branch - bank


----------



## cara

bank -rest


----------



## mbasiszta

rest - respit


----------



## roadfix

convalescent


----------



## cara

convalescent - cure


----------



## Uncle Bob

cure ------all


----------



## miniman

all - everyone


----------



## pdswife

everyone - group


----------



## roadfix

group > mob


----------



## Uncle Bob

group ----- gang


----------



## Uncle Bob

mob/gang ------rope


----------



## pdswife

rope - tree


----------



## miniman

tree - branches


----------



## pdswife

Branches - sticks


----------



## Uncle Bob

sticks ---limbs


----------



## miniman

limbs - legs


----------



## pdswife

Legs - walking


----------



## cara

walking - landscape


----------



## PieSusan

landscape--seascape


----------



## pdswife

seascape - ocean tides


----------



## roadfix

ocean tides > tsunami


----------



## Uncle Bob

tsunami ---------earthquake


----------



## roadfix

earthquake > fault


----------



## cara

fault - reason


----------



## Wart

reason - logic


----------



## roadfix

logic > rational


----------



## Wart

Rational - Protocols


----------



## cara

Protocols - work


----------



## roadfix

work > ethics


----------



## pdswife

Ethics= rules


----------



## Uncle Bob

rules --------------- regulations


----------



## babetoo

laws


----------



## Uncle Bob

laws ------------ tax


----------



## elaine l

tax.....Massachusetts


----------



## roadfix

Massachusetts > Bee Gees


----------



## elaine l

Bee Gees.......Aerosmith


----------



## mbasiszta

Aerosmith - Hughes


----------



## miniman

hughes - teena


----------



## mbasiszta

Teena - Turner


----------



## roadfix

Turner > Fonda


----------



## miniman

fonda - henry


----------



## roadfix

woodwork > lathe


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> woodwork > lathe


 ?
Bridget Fonda


----------



## roadfix

mbasiszta said:


> ?



miniman's fault


----------



## Uncle Bob

fault -------- line


----------



## roadfix

line > coke


----------



## Uncle Bob

coke -----bottle


----------



## pdswife

bottle - broken


----------



## roadfix

broken > promises


----------



## Uncle Bob

promises -------vows


----------



## mbasiszta

vows - serious


----------



## roadfix

serious > no kidding


----------



## Uncle Bob

kidding ------- joking


----------



## babetoo

laughing


----------



## mbasiszta

laughing - gufaw


----------



## Uncle Bob

guffaw ------chuckle


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> guffaw ------chuckle


happy


----------



## pdswife

chuckle - happy

happy - smiles


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy/Happy  ------------- Birthday


----------



## pdswife

birthday - wish


----------



## Uncle Bob

oops!!!!!!

Smile....Grin


----------



## pdswife

lol!  maybe, it's bedtime??


----------



## mbasiszta

Bedtime - sleep


----------



## deelady

sleep......peaceful


----------



## Uncle Bob

pdswife said:


> lol! maybe, it's bedtime??


 

 Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz

peaceful ----dreams


----------



## pdswife

dreams - sweet


----------



## miniman

sweet - lollipop


----------



## Uncle Bob

lollipop ------  candy


----------



## miniman

candy - Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas -------- Stocking


----------



## miniman

stocking - leg


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> stocking - leg


net


----------



## Uncle Bob

net ------fish


----------



## mbasiszta

fish - scales


----------



## bullseye

scales--measurement


----------



## mbasiszta

measurement - distance


----------



## bullseye

distance--time


----------



## mbasiszta

time - volume


----------



## roadfix

volume > sound


----------



## sattie

sound - byte


----------



## mbasiszta

byte - Giga


----------



## roadfix

Giga > mega


----------



## sattie

mega - tron


----------



## mbasiszta

tron - unicorn


----------



## Uncle Bob

unicorn ----horn


----------



## roadfix

horn > hornet


----------



## Uncle Bob

hornet --------nest


----------



## roadfix

nest > egg


----------



## Uncle Bob

egg ----------shell


----------



## sattie

shell - broken


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken ----------bone


----------



## roadfix

bone > skeleton


----------



## Uncle Bob

skeleton ----------- closet


----------



## mbasiszta

closet - cluttered


----------



## roadfix

cluttered > desk


----------



## cara

desk - office


----------



## roadfix

office > water cooler


----------



## cara

water cooler - summer


----------



## bullseye

summer--vacation


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer ---- time


----------



## Uncle Bob

vacation/time ----- June


----------



## cara

June - hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot --------- water


----------



## cara

water - swim


----------



## roadfix

swim > freestyle


----------



## cara

freestyle - snowboard


----------



## Uncle Bob

snowboard ---------- fall


----------



## roadfix

Fall > Winter


----------



## elaine l

winter......snow snow snow snow!


----------



## roadfix

snow > shovel


----------



## pdswife

shovel - LOST....


----------



## miniman

LOST - TV show


----------



## Uncle Bob

TV show -------- New


----------



## roadfix

New > Premier


----------



## miniman

premier - prime minister


----------



## mbasiszta

prime minister - Parliament


----------



## miniman

parliament - hot air


----------



## mbasiszta

hot air - government


----------



## miniman

government - people


----------



## mbasiszta

people - civilization


----------



## miniman

civilisation - China


----------



## roadfix

China > town


----------



## elaine l

town.....city


----------



## mbasiszta

miniman said:


> civilisation - China


OOppss, it is "civilization"


----------



## roadfix

city > mayor


----------



## mbasiszta

major - attorney


----------



## elaine l

attorney.....general


----------



## Uncle Bob

attorney ------------court


----------



## Uncle Bob

general -------------rules


----------



## elaine l

court......house


----------



## elaine l

UB...we are totally out of sync!! hahahaha


----------



## Uncle Bob

house -------dressing


----------



## elaine l

dressing....stuffing


----------



## Uncle Bob

elaine l said:


> UB...we are totally out of sync!! hahahaha



Never!!!!!!

Stuffing....Oysters


----------



## roadfix

oysters > shooters


----------



## mbasiszta

shooters - assasins


----------



## Uncle Bob

assasins ------- jail


----------



## roadfix

jail > bait


----------



## Uncle Bob

bait -------- crickets


----------



## middie

Crickets... summer evenings


----------



## Uncle Bob

evenings --------- relax


----------



## roadfix

relax > massage


----------



## middie

Message... backrub


----------



## Uncle Bob

backrub --------therapy


----------



## middie

Therapy... heal


----------



## Uncle Bob

heal -----toe


----------



## middie

Toe... foot


----------



## Uncle Bob

foot ----- long


----------



## roadfix

long > day


----------



## Uncle Bob

day ---------week


----------



## pdswife

week - month


----------



## Barbara L

month - year

Barbara


----------



## middie

Year... New


----------



## Barbara L

new - fresh

Barbara


----------



## middie

Fresh... Spring Breeze


----------



## miniman

spring breeze - winsome


----------



## mbasiszta

winsome - losesome


----------



## luckytrim

Losesome - nutrisystems


----------



## Uncle Bob

nutrisystems -------commercial


----------



## mbasiszta

commercial - shop talk


----------



## miniman

shop talk - gossip


----------



## luckytrim

gossip - hearsay


----------



## mbasiszta

hearsay - objection, your honor!


----------



## luckytrim

your honor - "Here come da Judge!"


----------



## miniman

judge - verdict


----------



## Uncle Bob

verdict ----------guilty


----------



## cara

guilty - court


----------



## roadfix

Court > TV


----------



## cara

TV - evening


----------



## miniman

evening - dark


----------



## cara

dark - moon


----------



## roadfix

moon > lunar


----------



## Uncle Bob

lunar ----------waves


----------



## roadfix

waves > surf


----------



## Uncle Bob

surf -------tides


----------



## roadfix

tides > ocean


----------



## mbasiszta

ocean - Pacific


----------



## roadfix

Pacific > Indian


----------



## sattie

Indian - Chief


----------



## luckytrim

chief - geronimo


----------



## miniman

geronimo - eureka


----------



## roadfix

eureka > vacuum


----------



## miniman

vacuum - cleaner


----------



## roadfix

cleaner > 409


----------



## Uncle Bob

409 ---------- flight


----------



## babetoo

fight


----------



## mbasiszta

fight - fisticuffs


----------



## roadfix

fisticuffs > brawl


----------



## Uncle Bob

brawl -------box


----------



## mbasiszta

box - container


----------



## cara

container - ship


----------



## roadfix

box > boy


----------



## mbasiszta

boy - girl


----------



## roadfix

girl > Friday


----------



## mbasiszta

Friday - island


----------



## Uncle Bob

island --------music


----------



## mbasiszta

music - treasure


----------



## cara

treasure - island


----------



## miniman

island - tracey


----------



## Uncle Bob

tracey ------ investigator


----------



## mbasiszta

Dick


----------



## roadfix

Dick > Richard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard --------- King


----------



## roadfix

King > Kong


----------



## cara

Kong - Kongo


----------



## mbasiszta

Kongo - Congo


----------



## miniman

congo - africa


----------



## mbasiszta

africa - madagaskar


----------



## luckytrim

Madagascar - lemur


----------



## mbasiszta

lemur - tails


----------



## Uncle Bob

tails --------- tales


----------



## luckytrim

Tales - whoppers


----------



## mbasiszta

whoppers - white lies


----------



## luckytrim

lies - reclines


----------



## mbasiszta

reclines? - lounge chair


----------



## luckytrim

((lies; to place oneself or be in a horizontal position ))

recliner - chair


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> ((lies; to place oneself or be in a horizontal position ))
> 
> recliner - chair


Lies: TO TELL A WHOPPER while in a reclining position


----------



## roadfix

chair > Chairman


----------



## mbasiszta

Chairman - Mao


----------



## roadfix

Mao > Tieniman Square


----------



## cara

Tieniman Square - human rights


----------



## roadfix

human rights > civil rights


----------



## mbasiszta

Dwindling


----------



## roadfix

dwindling > economy


----------



## mbasiszta

economy - troubled


----------



## roadfix

troubled > times


----------



## mbasiszta

times - NY


----------



## elaine l

NY......shopping


----------



## mbasiszta

shopping - Christmas


----------



## elaine l

Christmas......lights


----------



## elaine l

You are too slow Roadfix.....hehe


----------



## roadfix

elaine l said:


> You are too slow Roadfix.....hehe


what are you talking about?


----------



## elaine l

You silly


----------



## roadfix

silly > putty


----------



## elaine l

putty......manipulate


----------



## roadfix

manipulate > deceive


----------



## elaine l

deceive.....lie


----------



## mbasiszta

We are back to "lie" hahaha
Manger


----------



## elaine l

Manger......feeder


----------



## mbasiszta

Hey Elaine I, it's almost Christmas -- try Manger again


----------



## elaine l

Okay....manger.....trough hahaha


----------



## mbasiszta

trough - straw


----------



## cara

straw - stable


----------



## LadyCook61

stable---horses


----------



## cara

horses - sleigh


----------



## mbasiszta

Mary


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary -----------lamb


----------



## elaine l

lamb.......dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

dinner -------------plate


----------



## elaine l

plate........home


----------



## cara

home - warm


----------



## miniman

warm - heart


----------



## cara

heart - life


----------



## miniman

life - beat


----------



## cara

beat - music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music -----------history


----------



## babetoo

learn


----------



## mbasiszta

learn - university


----------



## Uncle Bob

university.............hall


----------



## mbasiszta

hall - bell


----------



## Uncle Bob

bell -----tower


----------



## mbasiszta

tower - top


----------



## deelady

top...half


----------



## mbasiszta

half - whole


----------



## deelady

whole......complete


----------



## mbasiszta

complete - ending


----------



## deelady

ending.....happy


----------



## mbasiszta

Happy - New Year


----------



## Barbara L

New Year - hope

Barbara


----------



## mbasiszta

hope - charity


----------



## cara

charity - money


----------



## mbasiszta

money - earnings


----------



## luckytrim

earnings - wages


----------



## miniman

wages - living


----------



## cara

living - home


----------



## luckytrim

home - plate


----------



## LadyCook61

plate---full


----------



## cara

full - year


----------



## Uncle Bob

year -------------- new


----------



## cara

new - buy


----------



## mbasiszta

buy - used


----------



## Uncle Bob

used ---------- car


----------



## cara

car - drive


----------



## Uncle Bob

drive ------- afternoon


----------



## cara

afternoon - tea


----------



## luckytrim

tea - time


----------



## cara

time - watch


----------



## mbasiszta

watch - whales


----------



## Uncle Bob

whales ---------- awesome


----------



## luckytrim

awesome - universe


----------



## mbasiszta

universe - galaxy


----------



## bullseye

universe--infinite


----------



## roadfix

infinite > forever


----------



## mbasiszta

bullseye said:


> universe--infinite


beat you, ro lol. the word is 'galaxy'.


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> infinite > forever


You too roadfix: the word is 'galaxy'.


----------



## roadfix

galaxy > M31


----------



## Uncle Bob

M31-------------Andromeda


----------



## roadfix

Andromeda > spiral


----------



## mbasiszta

Spiral - virus


----------



## roadfix

virus > strain


----------



## mbasiszta

strain - infection


----------



## sattie

infection - antibody


----------



## mbasiszta

antibody - injection


----------



## sattie

injection - OUCH!


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> injection - OUCH!


Necessary


----------



## Uncle Bob

Necessary -----------Knot


----------



## mbasiszta

knot - bowline


----------



## elaine l

I am waiting for someone to post....not sure what a bowline is.


----------



## bullseye

bowline--reef


----------



## elaine l

reef......barrier


----------



## Uncle Bob

barrier ---------island


----------



## roadfix

island > Maui


----------



## elaine l

Maui....vacation


----------



## miniman

vacation - free time


----------



## elaine l

free time....Sunday


----------



## roadfix

Sunday > today


----------



## elaine l

today.......quiet


----------



## miniman

quiet - silence


----------



## elaine l

silence.....golden


----------



## miniman

golden - Midas


----------



## elaine l

Midas.....touch


----------



## miniman

touch - feel


----------



## elaine l

feel........free


----------



## miniman

free - gratis


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> I am waiting for someone to post....not sure what a bowline is.


A bowline is a type of knot. The response was to the word "knot".


----------



## elaine l

Hahaha you kill me mbasiszta.....always 10 posts late....


----------



## mbasiszta

gratis - complimentary


----------



## elaine l

complimentary.....peanuts


----------



## bullseye

complimentary--angles


----------



## mbasiszta

elaine l said:


> Hahaha you kill me mbasiszta.....always 10 posts late....


Not a fair comment, but it is cold where you are. ro lol


----------



## miniman

angles - degrees


----------



## bullseye

degrees--college


----------



## elaine l

mbasiszta said:


> Not a fair comment, but it is cold where you are. ro lol





cold and white.


----------



## miniman

college - study


----------



## elaine l

study......library


----------



## roadfix

library > public


----------



## miniman

library - books


----------



## elaine l

books.......knowledge


----------



## miniman

knowledge - learn


----------



## elaine l

learn.....teacher


----------



## Uncle Bob

teacher......apple


----------



## roadfix

teacher > crush


----------



## elaine l

crush......infatuation


----------



## roadfix

infatuation > obsession


----------



## elaine l

obsession.......addiction


----------



## mbasiszta

addiction - drugs


----------



## elaine l

mbasiszta said:


> learn - public





lol omg!


----------



## elaine l

Hey Mbasiszta you're a tricky one!

drugs.......prescription


----------



## miniman

prescription - doctor


----------



## bullseye

doctor--medicine


----------



## LadyCook61

medicine--expensive


----------



## elaine l

expensive......heat


----------



## miniman

heat - light


----------



## roadfix

light > year


----------



## elaine l

year.......month


----------



## Katie H

year - time


----------



## roadfix

time > machine


----------



## Katie H

machine - automaton


----------



## roadfix

industrial revolution


----------



## Uncle Bob

revolution ---revolve


----------



## Katie H

Industrial Revolution - Watt steam engine


----------



## roadfix

watt > power output


----------



## bullseye

power output--joules


----------



## Uncle Bob

joules ---------breaker


----------



## radhuni

breaker - speed


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed --------- sound


----------



## roadfix

sound > doppler effect


----------



## mbasiszta

doppler effect - hearing


----------



## Uncle Bob

hearing -------aid


----------



## LadyCook61

aid--- help people


----------



## Uncle Bob

help people ---support


----------



## miniman

support - stocking


----------



## LadyCook61

stocking---nylon


----------



## Lefty7887

nylon - rope


----------



## roadfix

rope > tow


----------



## pdswife

Tow = truck


----------



## mbasiszta

truck - lorry


----------



## pdswife

lolly - pop


----------



## mbasiszta

Dear PDS, you are quick! You got in there before I had a chance to correct my spelling. But, following in your footsteps:
pop - soda


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I didn't even notice!

Soda - rootbeer


----------



## roadfix

rootbeer > float


----------



## Uncle Bob

float ----------raft


----------



## roadfix

raft > dingy


----------



## mbasiszta

dingy - raft


----------



## roadfix

raft > dingy


----------



## miniman

dingy - dirty


----------



## Uncle Bob

dirty ----socks


----------



## miniman

socks - puppets


----------



## Uncle Bob

puppets ------- strings


----------



## roadfix

strings > harp


----------



## pdswife

Harp - music


----------



## luckytrim

music - ears


----------



## LadyCook61

ears---deaf


----------



## elaine l

deaf.....sign


----------



## Uncle Bob

sign ----stop


----------



## elaine l

stop........end


----------



## mbasiszta

end - dead


----------



## elaine l

dead.......head


----------



## mbasiszta

head - tail


----------



## elaine l

tail.....mermaid


----------



## sattie

mermaid - fantasy


----------



## elaine l

fantasy.....imagination


----------



## miniman

imagination - wild


----------



## elaine l

wild......crazy!


----------



## miniman

crazy - horse


----------



## elaine l

horse....hoarse


----------



## miniman

hoarse - talk


----------



## elaine l

talk..........gossip


----------



## miniman

gossip - women


----------



## elaine l

women (cough!!)>>>>>>men


----------



## miniman

men - a few good whistling)


----------



## elaine l

a few good......eggs


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs ------- duck


----------



## roadfix

duck > quack


----------



## Uncle Bob

quack............noise


----------



## roadfix

noise > static


----------



## Uncle Bob

static ---------cling


----------



## elaine l

cling.....people


----------



## roadfix

people > masses


----------



## elaine l

masses........crowded


----------



## roadfix

crowded > malls


----------



## mbasiszta

malls - Shopping Centers


----------



## pdswife

shopping centers - empty this year


----------



## Uncle Bob

empty this year --------- drought


----------



## roadfix

drought > dry


----------



## Uncle Bob

dry --------------martini


----------



## mbasiszta

martini - on the rocks


----------



## babetoo

sinking


----------



## roadfix

sinking > feeling


----------



## mbasiszta

feeling - sleepy


----------



## Uncle Bob

sleepy --------- time


----------



## roadfix

time > space


----------



## Uncle Bob

space ----------Cadet


----------



## mbasiszta

cadet - academy


----------



## roadfix

academy > awards


----------



## mbasiszta

awards - ribbons


----------



## Uncle Bob

ribbons ------ tiny


----------



## pdswife

tiny - tot


----------



## deelady

tot....toddler


----------



## Uncle Bob

toddler ----- talker


----------



## bullseye

talker--chatter


----------



## pdswife

chatter - noise


----------



## bullseye

noise--static


----------



## roadfix

static > electricity


----------



## mbasiszta

electricity - Franklin


----------



## bullseye

Franklin--Poor Richard


----------



## jennyhill

Poor Richard - poverty


----------



## bullseye

poverty--affluence


----------



## mbasiszta

affluence - politicians


----------



## bullseye

politicians--corruption


----------



## luckytrim

corruption - cancer


----------



## Uncle Bob

cancer ---------- treatment


----------



## mbasiszta

treatment - chemotherapy


----------



## luckytrim

chemo - baldness


----------



## mbasiszta

baldness - Rogaine


----------



## luckytrim

rogaine - fertilizer


----------



## mbasiszta

fertilizer - plants


----------



## roadfix

plants > succulents


----------



## luckytrim

succulents - tasty


----------



## roadfix

succulents > tasty > nopales


----------



## mbasiszta

nopales - cactus pear


----------



## Uncle Bob

pear..........preserves


----------



## mbasiszta

preserves - grandma


----------



## babetoo

comfort


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfort ----------Southern

 		  		  		  		 		 			 				_______


----------



## mbasiszta

Southern - Belle


----------



## elaine l

Belle......ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball ------------- dance


----------



## elaine l

dance........waltz


----------



## roadfix

waltz > Strauss


----------



## mbasiszta

Strauss - composer


----------



## Uncle Bob

composer -------- baton


----------



## luckytrim

waltz - strauss


----------



## miniman

strauss - music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music .............Baton


----------



## mbasiszta

baton - conductor


----------



## elaine l

conductor......train


----------



## bullseye

train--wreck


----------



## elaine l

wreck........mess


----------



## bullseye

mess--soil


----------



## elaine l

soil......dirt


----------



## bullseye

dirt--furrow


----------



## elaine l

furrow......seeds


----------



## bullseye

seeds--sow


----------



## elaine l

sow.......reap


----------



## bullseye

reap--grim


----------



## elaine l

grim.......dismal


----------



## bullseye

dismal--dank


----------



## elaine l

dank......cold


----------



## mbasiszta

cold - freezing


----------



## elaine l

freezing......weather


----------



## bullseye

weather--nature


----------



## Uncle Bob

nature ----------trail


----------



## elaine l

trail.....mix


----------



## bullseye

mix--master


----------



## roadfix

master > original


----------



## elaine l

original.......first


----------



## bullseye

original--prototype


----------



## elaine l

prototype.......experiment


----------



## bullseye

experiment--chemistry


----------



## mbasiszta

chemistry - love


----------



## Uncle Bob

love ---- potion


----------



## mbasiszta

potion - number 9


----------



## bullseye

potion--antidote


----------



## bullseye

number 9--Beatles


----------



## mbasiszta

Got you again bullseye - ro lol


----------



## bullseye

mbasiszta said:


> Got you again bullseye - ro lol



Time and again!


----------



## mbasiszta

Beatles - scarab


----------



## bullseye

scarab--dung


----------



## mbasiszta

dung - fire


----------



## bullseye

fire--refining


----------



## Uncle Bob

refining --------- oil


----------



## middie

Oil... wells


----------



## mbasiszta

wells - Orson


----------



## bullseye

Orson--Citizen Kane


----------



## luckytrim

Kane - hearst


----------



## Uncle Bob

hearst -----------paper


----------



## luckytrim

paper - roses


----------



## Uncle Bob

roses --------------Yellow


----------



## luckytrim

Yellow - peril


----------



## miniman

peril - danger


----------



## luckytrim

danger - hazard


----------



## roadfix

hazard > caution


----------



## mbasiszta

"Rosebud"


----------



## roadfix

Merry Christmas


----------



## mbasiszta

Happy New Year!


----------



## pdswife

Happy New Year - Good wishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Good wishes.......(To You too Miss Trish!!!!)

Good Cheer.........


----------



## Katie H

Good cheer - bourbon


----------



## Uncle Bob

bourbon -------- Kentucky


----------



## mbasiszta

Kentucky Derby


----------



## luckytrim

Derby - hat


----------



## Uncle Bob

hat ------Top


----------



## roadfix

Top > Gun


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gun -------------- Browning


----------



## roadfix

Browning > Colt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Colt----------------Weatherby


----------



## roadfix

Weatherby > Walther


----------



## Uncle Bob

Walther........Bond


----------



## Katie H

Bond - James (You know I had to say it.)


----------



## roadfix

Agent 007


----------



## mbasiszta

Agent 007 - License to kill.


----------



## babetoo

drunk drivers


----------



## mbasiszta

drunk drivers - MADD


----------



## Barbara L

MADD - organization

Barbara


----------



## mbasiszta

organization - chaos


----------



## luckytrim

chaos - Control


----------



## Katie H

control - orderlinesss


----------



## mbasiszta

orderliness - boring


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> chaos - Control


 

I immediately thought of Get Smart!


----------



## mbasiszta

control - broken

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone!


----------



## Uncle Bob

broken -------record


----------



## mbasiszta

record - 78


----------



## pdswife

78 - 76 gas station


----------



## mbasiszta

76 gas station - service


----------



## luckytrim

service - smile


----------



## mbasiszta

smile - happiness


----------



## Uncle Bob

happiness -------- family


----------



## miniman

family - time


----------



## Uncle Bob

time ---warp


----------



## miniman

warp - speed


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed -----trap


----------



## miniman

trap - man


----------



## luckytrim

Man - family


----------



## roadfix

family > tree


----------



## luckytrim

Tree - trimmer !


----------



## sattie

trimmer - cut


----------



## roadfix

cut > snip


----------



## sattie

snip - shear


----------



## roadfix

shear > tear


----------



## pcheftina

tear > wear


----------



## mbasiszta

wear - hand-me-downs


----------



## roadfix

hand-me-downs > unfair


----------



## mbasiszta

unfair - better-than-nothing


----------



## Uncle Bob

nothing -------- Zero


----------



## sattie

zero - empty


----------



## roadfix

empty > feeling


----------



## Uncle Bob

empty ---------- blank


----------



## roadfix

blank > check


----------



## Uncle Bob

check -------- cancel


----------



## roadfix

cancel > flight


----------



## Uncle Bob

flight ------ path


----------



## roadfix

path > trail


----------



## Uncle Bob

trail ----track


----------



## luckytrim

track - follow


----------



## roadfix

follow > the leader


----------



## pdswife

The leader - in charge


----------



## roadfix

in charge > wife


----------



## elaine l

wife.......perfection


----------



## luckytrim

perfection - impossible


----------



## mbasiszta

impossible - try


----------



## elaine l

try......hard


----------



## mbasiszta

hard - effort


----------



## elaine l

effort.......determined


----------



## roadfix

determined > will


----------



## Uncle Bob

will ---------- strong


----------



## roadfix

strong > powerful


----------



## pdswife

powerful = nature


----------



## miniman

nature - wonderful


----------



## pdswife

wonderful = life


----------



## Uncle Bob

life -----everlasting


----------



## mbasiszta

everlasting - prayers


----------



## Uncle Bob

prayers -------petition


----------



## mbasiszta

petition - freedom


----------



## roadfix

freedom > Braveheart


----------



## elaine l

Braveheart.......movie


----------



## babetoo

netflix


----------



## elaine l

neflix.....rental


----------



## roadfix

rental > booth


----------



## elaine l

booth......phone


----------



## roadfix

phone > home


----------



## elaine l

home......safe


----------



## Uncle Bob

safe --------secure


----------



## pdswife

secure -loans


----------



## roadfix

loans > interest


----------



## miniman

interest - usury


----------



## mbasiszta

usury - banks


----------



## bullseye

banks--bailout


----------



## Uncle Bob

bailout ---------- joke


----------



## cara

joke - laugh


----------



## roadfix

laugh > out loud


----------



## Uncle Bob

loud ---- booming


----------



## roadfix

booming > bass


----------



## cara

out loud - hammer


----------



## Uncle Bob

bass ---------tenor


----------



## cara

tenor . choir


----------



## mbasiszta

choir - Vienna


----------



## roadfix

Vienna > sausages


----------



## pdswife

sausages - breakfast


----------



## mbasiszta

breakfast - brunch


----------



## pdswife

brunch - toast


----------



## mbasiszta

toast - bacon


----------



## pdswife

bacon - ham


----------



## roadfix

ham > radio


----------



## pdswife

radio - station


----------



## sattie

station - unit


----------



## roadfix

unit > one


----------



## GrantsKat

one ---> single


----------



## pdswife

single - bed


----------



## roadfix

bed > lettuce


----------



## GrantsKat

lettuce ---> salad


----------



## mbasiszta

salad - potato


----------



## babetoo

baked


----------



## cara

baked - potatoe


----------



## luckytrim

potato - head


----------



## cara

head - hair


----------



## luckytrim

hair - musical


----------



## bullseye

musical--talented


----------



## luckytrim

talented - adept


----------



## bullseye

adept--skilled


----------



## luckytrim

skilled - proficient


----------



## mbasiszta

proficient - skilled


----------



## luckytrim

so.let's review.........

adept - skilled
skilled - proficient
proficient - skilled


----------



## Uncle Bob

So ---Lets start anew with...

Review...inspect


----------



## roadfix

review > inspect > critique


----------



## mbasiszta

critique - critical (but can't do it themselves)


----------



## roadfix

critical > stern


----------



## mbasiszta

stern - bow


----------



## Uncle Bob

bow ----- defer


----------



## mbasiszta

defer - capitulate


----------



## roadfix

capitulate > stock market


----------



## elaine l

stock market.......dips


----------



## roadfix

dips > salsa


----------



## elaine l

salsa........spicy


----------



## roadfix

spicy > hot


----------



## elaine l

hot.......stuff


----------



## roadfix

stuff > happens


----------



## elaine l

happens.......occurs


----------



## roadfix

occurs > frequently


----------



## elaine l

frequently.......often


----------



## roadfix

often > daily


----------



## elaine l

daily......weather


----------



## roadfix

weather > climate


----------



## elaine l

climate.......change

Hey you're fast.


----------



## roadfix

change > pennies


----------



## elaine l

pennies......heaven


----------



## roadfix

heaven > above


----------



## elaine l

above.......below


----------



## roadfix

below > the waist


----------



## elaine l

the waist......belt


----------



## roadfix

belt > Bible


----------



## elaine l

Bible......church


----------



## roadfix

church > steeple


----------



## elaine l

steeple.....chaser


----------



## roadfix

chaser > tequila


----------



## elaine l

tequila.......floor!


----------



## roadfix

floor > hardwood


----------



## elaine l

hardwood.......oak


----------



## roadfix

oak > barrel


----------



## elaine l

barrel....whiskey


----------



## roadfix

whiskey > bourbon


----------



## elaine l

bourbon.....mint


----------



## roadfix

mint > leaves


----------



## elaine l

leaves.......gone


----------



## roadfix

gone > with the wind


----------



## elaine l

with the wind.......blowing


----------



## roadfix

blowing > inflate


----------



## elaine l

inflate....ego


----------



## roadfix

ego > arrogant


----------



## elaine l

arrogant....bold


----------



## roadfix

bold > in your face


----------



## elaine l

in your face.......fresh


----------



## roadfix

fresh > strawberries


----------



## elaine l

strawberries......chocolate


----------



## roadfix

chocolate > dark


----------



## elaine l

dark......knight


----------



## roadfix

knight > Sir


----------



## elaine l

Sir.....elder


----------



## roadfix

elder > Master


----------



## elaine l

Master.....lock


----------



## roadfix

lock > smith


----------



## elaine l

smith.....jones


----------



## roadfix

Jones > Shirley


----------



## elaine l

Shirley.....Temple


----------



## roadfix

Temple > Mormon


----------



## elaine l

Mormon.........religion


----------



## roadfix

religion > freedom


----------



## elaine l

freedom....trail


----------



## roadfix

trail > transcontinental


----------



## elaine l

transcontinental....railroad


----------



## roadfix

railroad > locomotive


----------



## elaine l

locomotive......train


----------



## roadfix

train > dog


----------



## elaine l

dog.......loyal


----------



## roadfix

Congratulations on #2,000

25 minute break.


----------



## elaine l

trust......no one


----------



## Uncle Bob

one --- copy


----------



## Katie H

copy - counterfeit


----------



## n2cookin

counterfeit - money


----------



## Barbara L

money - change

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

change ------- remodel


----------



## Barbara L

remodel - kitchen

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

Kitchen-Cabinets


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cabinets ---- Shelves


----------



## mbasiszta

shelves - thermal (think submarines)


----------



## Uncle Bob

thermal -------- blanket


----------



## mbasiszta

blanket - snow


----------



## babetoo

burrr


----------



## Uncle Bob

burrr -------- shiver


----------



## pdswife

shiver- shake


----------



## Katie H

shake - earthquake


----------



## mbasiszta

earthquake - volcano


----------



## Uncle Bob

volcano -------------- ash


----------



## Neeney

ash > blonde


----------



## Uncle Bob

blonde  --------- brownie


----------



## Luvs2Cook

brownie..... Dessert


----------



## Neeney

Dessert > Calories


----------



## Uncle Bob

Calories -----energy


----------



## mbasiszta

energy - wind


----------



## roadfix

wind > gusts


----------



## Uncle Bob

gusts ---------- puff


----------



## mbasiszta

puff - dragon


----------



## Uncle Bob

dragon --------------fly


----------



## Neeney

fly > unzipped

(My mind goes right to the gutter, of course!)


----------



## mbasiszta

unzipped - showing-off


----------



## miniman

showing off - ego


----------



## mbasiszta

ego - alter


----------



## Uncle Bob

ego ---------self


----------



## roadfix

self > storage


----------



## Uncle Bob

alter -------------- change


----------



## roadfix

change > changeling


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## deelady

scary.......nightmare


----------



## roadfix

nightmare > Elm Street


----------



## mbasiszta

Elm Street - fiction


----------



## roadfix

nightmare > Elm Street


----------



## Neeney

Nightmare > My Husband (hahahaha)


----------



## pdswife

My husband - best friend


----------



## JustMeToo

"Beaches"  (First thing that came to mind)


----------



## roadfix

Bette Midler


----------



## Katie H

Bette Midler - Wind Beneath My Wings


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wings ------- Sections


----------



## JustMeToo

Sections - Oranges


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oranges -------------- juice


----------



## Katie H

juice - electricity


----------



## Uncle Bob

electricity --------- power


----------



## Katie H

power - freedom


----------



## mbasiszta

freedom -Democracy


----------



## Uncle Bob

freedom ------------independence


----------



## Neeney

independence > day


----------



## pdswife

Day = night


----------



## roadfix

night > owl


----------



## pdswife

owl - hoot


----------



## Neeney

hoot > pollute


----------



## pdswife

Pollute - garbage

( didn't ya just love those woody owl ads?)


----------



## babetoo

pick up


----------



## pdswife

pollute = garbage

garbage - Pick up

Pick up - clean


----------



## Uncle Bob

clean -------- sheets


----------



## roadfix

sheets > music


----------



## pdswife

Music - piano


----------



## roadfix

piano > concerto


----------



## mbasiszta

concerto - chamber music


----------



## Uncle Bob

chamber music ---------- quartet


----------



## Adillo303

quartet - barbershop


----------



## JustMeToo

Barbershop - Salon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salon ---------- Spa


----------



## JustMeToo

Spa -----Sauna


----------



## roadfix

Sauna > Turkish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Turkish ------- Delight


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Delight - Afternoon! LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob

Afternoon ------ Thunderstorms


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Thunderstorms -  Rain


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rain ------- Drops


----------



## JustMeToo

Drops - Gum


----------



## pdswife

gum - chew


----------



## Myop

Gum - Ball


----------



## JustMeToo

Chew - swallow
Ball - bounce


----------



## miniman

swallow - autumn


----------



## roadfix

autumn > colors


----------



## JustMeToo

colors - rainbow


----------



## roadfix

rainbow > spectrum


----------



## mbasiszta

spectrum - light


----------



## babetoo

broad


----------



## roadfix

broad > wide


----------



## Luvs2Cook

wide - Load


----------



## mbasiszta

load - mother


----------



## roadfix

mother > Mary


----------



## pdswife

Mary - Joseph


----------



## Uncle Bob

Joseph -------- travel


----------



## Mama

travel------lodge


----------



## Uncle Bob

lodge --- pole


----------



## Mama

pole---------fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing -----reel


----------



## roadfix

reel > film


----------



## Mama

film--------festival


----------



## roadfix

festival > art


----------



## Mama

art----------painting


----------



## roadfix

painting > canvas


----------



## Mama

canvas-------tent


----------



## roadfix

canvas > tent > heavy


----------



## JustMeToo

Heavy - Hitter


----------



## mbasiszta

Hitter - Rose


----------



## JustMeToo

Rose - Bud


----------



## mbasiszta

Bud - Wells


----------



## JustMeToo

Wells - Wishing


----------



## mbasiszta

Wishing - Hopeing


----------



## JustMeToo

Hoping  - Dreaming


----------



## Mama

dreaming---------sleeping


----------



## pdswife

sleeping = pillow


----------



## Katie H

pillow - down


----------



## elaine l

down.......blue


----------



## Mama

blue-------sky


----------



## elaine l

sky.......limit


----------



## pdswife

Limit - end


----------



## elaine l

end.......beginning


----------



## Uncle Bob

end ---------- center


----------



## pdswife

Beginning - start


----------



## elaine l

start........go


----------



## Mama

go-----stop


----------



## elaine l

stop......sign


----------



## Katie H

sign - deaf


----------



## babetoo

language


----------



## pdswife

sign - deaf

language - talk

Talk - speak


----------



## roadfix

speak > softly


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

soft-kittunzz


----------



## pdswife

Kittens - puppies


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Puppies-snow cones (long story lol)


----------



## miniman

snow cones - ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream --------- chocolate


----------



## Myop

chocolate - candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

candy ------dish


----------



## miniman

dish - up


----------



## Luvs2Cook

up - Sky


----------



## mbasiszta

Sky - yonder


----------



## Myop

yonder - there


----------



## JustMeToo

there - here


----------



## Myop

here - fun


----------



## cara

fun - friends


----------



## Myop

friends - happy


----------



## cara

happy - New Year


----------



## roadfix

New Year > Rose Parade


----------



## pdswife

Rose Parade - Portland


----------



## JustMeToo

Portland - Oregon


----------



## roadfix

Oregon > Ducks


----------



## JustMeToo

Ducks -Chicks


----------



## roadfix

chicks > broads


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

broads-barn


----------



## Luvs2Cook

barn - Horse


----------



## mbasiszta

Horse - race


----------



## Uncle Bob

race ---------- track


----------



## babetoo

track=train


----------



## Uncle Bob

train ------ station


----------



## Katie H

station - radio


----------



## Mike K

radio . . . . controlled


----------



## JustMeToo

controlled -----substance


----------



## roadfix

substance > abuse


----------



## mbasiszta

abuse - power


----------



## roadfix

power > of attorney


----------



## mbasiszta

attorney - justice


----------



## pdswife

justice - fair


----------



## Uncle Bob

fair -------- ground


----------



## Katie H

ground - wire


----------



## babetoo

wire=telegram


----------



## roadfix

telegram > telegraph


----------



## Uncle Bob

telegraph ---------- code


----------



## babetoo

code=morris


----------



## roadfix

morris > cat


----------



## Katie H

cat - unconditional love


----------



## Uncle Bob

unconditional love -------- affection


----------



## Katie H

affection - tenderness


----------



## Uncle Bob

tenderness ------ rib-eye


----------



## Katie H

rib-eye - bliss


----------



## Uncle Bob

bliss ---------- joy


----------



## Katie H

joy - detergent


----------



## Uncle Bob

detergent ------------dish


----------



## PieSusan

dish--gossip


----------



## miniman

gossip - girl


----------



## mbasiszta

girl - sweet


----------



## radhuni

sweet - sour


----------



## mbasiszta

sour - dour


----------



## Uncle Bob

dour ------ gloomy


----------



## mbasiszta

gloomy - Linus


----------



## cara

Linus - piano


----------



## JustMeToo

piano - Liberace


----------



## pdswife

Liberace - twinkle toes


----------



## JustMeToo




----------



## Uncle Bob

twinkle toes ----------- dancer


----------



## LadyCook61

dancer---ballet


----------



## miniman

ballet - shoes


----------



## JustMeToo

shoes - socks


----------



## mbasiszta

socks - skates


----------



## Uncle Bob

skates ------------ key


----------



## mbasiszta

key - lime


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Lime - pie


----------



## Neeney

Pie > Geometry


----------



## cara

Geometry - mathemathics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mathematics - Algebra


----------



## Neeney

Algebra > Expression


----------



## cara

Expression - face


----------



## Uncle Bob

face -------------clock


----------



## mbasiszta

face - off
clock - tick


----------



## PieSusan

off - on


----------



## Luvs2Cook

on - Start


----------



## Uncle Bob

Start ------- begin


----------



## Neeney

Begin > Genesis


----------



## Myop

Genesis - Chapter


----------



## roadfix

chapter > 11


----------



## elaine l

11......7


----------



## JustMeToo

11 - 12....lol


----------



## cara

12 - midnight


----------



## JustMeToo

Midnight - blue


----------



## elaine l

12.....dozen


----------



## JustMeToo

Let's get on track now...

Dozen - Dirty
Midnight - blue


----------



## miniman

dirty blue - lagoon


----------



## cara

lagoon - south sea


----------



## miniman

south sea - islands


----------



## cara

island - fishing


----------



## pdswife

Fishing - trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

trout ----------rainbow


----------



## cara

rainbow - gold


----------



## Uncle Bob

gold -------- mine


----------



## cara

mine - copper


----------



## pdswife

copper - river


----------



## roadfix

river > amazon


----------



## Uncle Bob

amazon -------------books


----------



## miniman

books - reaad


----------



## Neeney

Read > Solemn


----------



## deelady

solemn......serrious


----------



## cara

serrious - my DH ;o))


----------



## pdswife

My DH  _ work too hard


----------



## JustMeToo

hard - solid


----------



## Uncle Bob

solid ------- rock


----------



## pdswife

Rock - climb


----------



## miniman

climb - ascend


----------



## JustMeToo

ascend - fall


----------



## mbasiszta

fall - get-up


----------



## roadfix

get up > go


----------



## pdswife

go - leave


----------



## mbasiszta

leave - liberty


----------



## pdswife

liberty - free time


----------



## elaine l

free time........hobby


----------



## mbasiszta

hobby  - horse


----------



## pdswife

horse - barn


----------



## mbasiszta

barn - hay


----------



## JustMeToo

Hay - bale


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bale - square


----------



## pdswife

square - circle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Circle - Life


----------



## JustMeToo

Life - Death


----------



## mbasiszta

Death - inevitable


----------



## JustMeToo

inevitable -certainty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

certainty - concrete


----------



## mbasiszta

concrete - sand


----------



## elaine l

sand......beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

.beach --------- umbrella


----------



## roadfix

umbrella > rain


----------



## pdswife

rain - drops


----------



## roadfix

rain > drops > keep > fallin' > on > my > head


----------



## pdswife

just like the man who's feet are to big for his bed...or something like that...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Keep - treasure

_I wasn't sure what to respond to there! _


----------



## roadfix

treasure > hunt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hunt - fish


----------



## pdswife

fish - catch


----------



## Uncle Bob

catch -------------- cold


----------



## JustMeToo

cold - hot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot - chocolate


----------



## JustMeToo

chocolate - vanilla


----------



## Uncle Bob

vanilla ------bean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bean - kidney


----------



## Uncle Bob

kidney -----function


----------



## Vanilla Bean

function -  live


----------



## roadfix

live > feed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feed - animals


----------



## Neeney

animals > noah


----------



## Vanilla Bean

noah - ark


----------



## Neeney

Ark > Circle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

circle - round


----------



## roadfix

circle > Pi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pi - three


----------



## roadfix

three > point one four


----------



## mbasiszta

3.14 = pi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pi - slice


----------



## mbasiszta

slice - pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pie - fruit


----------



## mbasiszta

fruit - cake


----------



## babetoo

cake-ice cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ice cream - vanilla


----------



## radhuni

vanilla - strawberry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberry - daquiri


----------



## miniman

daiquiri - cocktail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cocktail - waitress


----------



## mbasiszta

waitress - actress


----------



## roadfix

actress > unemployed


----------



## cara

unemployed - market crisis


----------



## roadfix

market crisis > recession


----------



## cara

recession - valley


----------



## Uncle Bob

valley --------- mountain


----------



## roadfix

mountain > elevation


----------



## Vanilla Bean

elevation - top


----------



## JustMeToo

top - bottom


----------



## Uncle Bob

bottom ----------------- floor


----------



## JustMeToo

floor - ceiling


----------



## roadfix

ceiling > fan


----------



## JustMeToo

fan - blade


----------



## roadfix

blade > razor


----------



## cara

razor - sharp


----------



## JustMeToo

sharp - cheese


----------



## roadfix

cheese > Wisconsin


----------



## cara

Wisconsin - dairy


----------



## roadfix

dairy > queen


----------



## JustMeToo

queen - king


----------



## miniman

king - castle


----------



## JustMeToo

castle - home


----------



## miniman

home - away


----------



## roadfix

away > far


----------



## Vanilla Bean

far  - distance


----------



## JustMeToo

distance - runner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

runner - panty hose


----------



## roadfix

pantyhose > Joe Namuth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Joe Namath - football


----------



## JustMeToo

LOL  Namath - football


----------



## JustMeToo

oops

football - stadium


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stadium - high school


----------



## JustMeToo

high school - musical


----------



## Vanilla Bean

musical - singer


----------



## JustMeToo

singer - vocalist


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vocalist - solo


----------



## Uncle Bob

solo --------fly


----------



## JustMeToo

solo - flight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flight - first


----------



## JustMeToo

first - last


----------



## Uncle Bob

last ------- crash


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crash - plane


----------



## Uncle Bob

plane ----- wood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wood - board


----------



## Uncle Bob

board ----- feet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feet - flat


----------



## Uncle Bob

flat -------tire


----------



## roadfix

tire > iron


----------



## JustMeToo

tire - tube


----------



## JustMeToo

iron - board


----------



## Vanilla Bean

board - wood


----------



## Uncle Bob

wood --------- fire


----------



## PieSusan

fire--flames


----------



## Uncle Bob

flames ------ sparkle


----------



## mbasiszta

sparkle - twinkle


----------



## Uncle Bob

twinkle ---------eyes


----------



## mbasiszta

eyes - green


----------



## JustMeToo

green - grass


----------



## mbasiszta

grass - home


----------



## JustMeToo

home - hat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hat - baseball


----------



## Uncle Bob

baseball ---------glove


----------



## Vanilla Bean

glove - fit


----------



## Uncle Bob

fit -------- physically


----------



## babetoo

mental


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mental - psycho


----------



## mbasiszta

psycho - Hitchcock


----------



## JustMeToo

Hitchcock - birds


----------



## mbasiszta

birds - Hummingbirds


----------



## JustMeToo

hummingbirds - nector


----------



## roadfix

nector > sugar


----------



## JustMeToo

sugar - sweet


----------



## roadfix

sweet > sixteen


----------



## JustMeToo

sixteen - license


----------



## roadfix

license > privilege


----------



## miniman

privelege - insurance


----------



## Uncle Bob

privilege --------- liberty


----------



## Uncle Bob

insurance ---------- policy


----------



## roadfix

policy > rule


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rule - law


----------



## mbasiszta

law - order


----------



## roadfix

order > here


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Here -  there


----------



## JustMeToo

there - where


----------



## babetoo

how


----------



## roadfix

how > hello


----------



## Uncle Bob

hello --------- greetings


----------



## Vanilla Bean

greetings - cards


----------



## mbasiszta

cards - Christmas


----------



## Myop

Christmas - holiday


----------



## JustMeToo

Holiday - Cheer


----------



## cara

cheer - friends


----------



## roadfix

friends > trust


----------



## quicksilver

trust - father


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Father - man


----------



## JustMeToo

man - woman


----------



## roadfix

woman > power


----------



## miniman

power - base


----------



## roadfix

base > foundation


----------



## Vanilla Bean

foundation  - house


----------



## Uncle Bob

house ----------- Big


----------



## Vanilla Bean

big - country


----------



## elaine l

country.....music


----------



## roadfix

music > notes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

notes - class


----------



## roadfix

class > dismissed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dismissed - left


----------



## appletart

left - right


----------



## roadfix

right > conservative


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## cara

scary - fear


----------



## lifesaver

fear = frightened


----------



## cara

frightened - thunder


----------



## lifesaver

thunder = Boom


----------



## roadfix

boom > sonic


----------



## lifesaver

sonic = burgers


----------



## roadfix

burgers > In-N-Out


----------



## JustMeToo

in N out - drive-thru


----------



## Vanilla Bean

driv-thru - cheeseburgers


----------



## JustMeToo

cheeseburgers - fries


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fries - cheese


----------



## JustMeToo

cheese -swiss


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swiss --watch


----------



## ChefJune

watch -- band


----------



## Uncle Bob

band ---director


----------



## Vanilla Bean

director - movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

movie ------- popcorn


----------



## lifesaver

movie = intertainment


----------



## JustMeToo

entertainment - fun


----------



## elaine l

fun......games


----------



## roadfix

games > people play


----------



## Uncle Bob

people play ---------- golf


----------



## roadfix

golf > green


----------



## pdswife

Green - emerald


----------



## Uncle Bob

emerald -----+ diamonds ( <----- beautiful)


----------



## roadfix

diamonds > hard


----------



## pdswife

hard - headed


----------



## Uncle Bob

headed ---------- South


----------



## roadfix

south > of the border


----------



## Uncle Bob

border ------- crossing


----------



## roadfix

crossing > guard


----------



## elaine l

guard.....protect


----------



## JustMeToo

protect - shield


----------



## pdswife

shield = protect


----------



## JustMeToo




----------



## roadfix

prophylactic


----------



## Vanilla Bean

covering


----------



## roadfix

blanket


----------



## JustMeToo

covering = blanket


----------



## JustMeToo

blanket= sheet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sheet - flannel


----------



## JustMeToo

flannel - shirt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shirt - night


----------



## JustMeToo

night-dark


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark - sky


----------



## babetoo

wind


----------



## roadfix

wind > fire


----------



## pdswife

fire - HOT


----------



## mbasiszta

hot - sweat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweat - pants


----------



## Uncle Bob

pants ----------- jeans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jeans - tight


----------



## JustMeToo

tight - hold


----------



## roadfix

hold > on


----------



## JustMeToo

on - off


----------



## cara

off - away


----------



## Uncle Bob

away ---------- gone


----------



## Luvs2Cook

gone -- berserk


----------



## JustMeToo

berserk - crazy


----------



## cara

crazy - cat


----------



## JustMeToo

cat - kitten


----------



## cara

kitten - cuddle


----------



## JustMeToo

cuddle - huddle


----------



## roadfix

huddle > rugby


----------



## cara

rugby - hurt


----------



## roadfix

hurt > torture


----------



## Uncle Bob

torture --------- chamber


----------



## roadfix

chamber > music


----------



## Uncle Bob

music ----------- score


----------



## roadfix

score > find


----------



## Uncle Bob

find ----- discover


----------



## JustMeToo

discover - invent


----------



## roadfix

invent > patent


----------



## JustMeToo

Patent - copyright


----------



## roadfix

copyright > protected


----------



## pdswife

copyright - law


----------



## Uncle Bob

protected/law ---- court


----------



## PieSusan

basketball-LeBron


----------



## roadfix

James


----------



## babetoo

james=uncle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

uncle - cry


----------



## Katie H

cry - sadness


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sadness - grief


----------



## LadyCook61

grief -- sorrow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sorrow - loss


----------



## roadfix

loss > write-off


----------



## Vanilla Bean

write-off  -  tax


----------



## roadfix

tax > collector


----------



## radhuni

collector - bone


----------



## Myop

bone - break


----------



## roadfix

break > Spring


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spring -------- inner


----------



## quicksilver

inner - sanctum


----------



## Uncle Bob

sanctum --------Holy


----------



## quicksilver

Holy - socks


----------



## roadfix

Holy > Cow


----------



## cara

cow - wonderful


----------



## pdswife

Wonderful= friends


----------



## lifesaver

friends = close


----------



## cara

close - door


----------



## Uncle Bob

door ------- storm


----------



## Myop

storm - thunder


----------



## pdswife

thunder - ice


----------



## lifesaver

ice = chill


----------



## Myop

chill - pill


----------



## pdswife

pill - pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

pill -----medicine


----------



## Uncle Bob

pain medicine....Bourbon


----------



## pdswife

Medicine = cough


----------



## Myop

cough - sick


----------



## pdswife

sick - dr


----------



## lifesaver

cough = choke


----------



## Myop

choke - gasp


----------



## lifesaver

dr = doolittle


----------



## Myop

doolittle - raid


----------



## pdswife

Raid - bugs


----------



## Myop

bugs - bed


----------



## pdswife

bed - nap


----------



## Myop

nap - sleep


----------



## lifesaver

sleep = snooze


----------



## babetoo

lose


----------



## lifesaver

lose = lost


----------



## JustMeToo

lost - found


----------



## roadfix

found > Jesus


----------



## JustMeToo

Jesus - Christ


----------



## roadfix

Jesus > Christ > Superstar


----------



## babetoo

hoopla


----------



## roadfix

overrated


----------



## Katie H

overrated - fluff


----------



## roadfix

fluff > dry


----------



## Uncle Bob

dry --------- powder


----------



## roadfix

powder > puff


----------



## Uncle Bob

puff ----- smoke


----------



## LPBeier

smoke - salmon


----------



## Uncle Bob

salmon ---------- croquettes


----------



## LPBeier

croquettes - fried


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried ---- chicken


----------



## LPBeier

Chicken - dumplings


----------



## Uncle Bob

dumplings --------- Yummy


----------



## LPBeier

Yummy - twuffles!


----------



## Uncle Bob

twuffles ------- chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

chocolate - decadent


----------



## Insty-Grill

chocolate ------- hot


----------



## LPBeier

hot ---- tamale


----------



## quicksilver

tamale  -  bbqed pulled pork


----------



## lifesaver

dumplings = biscuits


----------



## Toots

biscuits ----- gravy


----------



## lifesaver

gravy = potatoes


----------



## cara

gravy - potatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

potatoes ---------- baked


----------



## lifesaver

baked = fried


----------



## quicksilver

fried - calamari


----------



## lifesaver

calamari = occtapus


----------



## quicksilver

octopus - marinated


----------



## Uncle Bob

marinated --------- joke


----------



## lifesaver

marinated = grilled


----------



## miniman

grilled - smokey


----------



## Uncle Bob

grilled ----steak


----------



## lifesaver

steak = beef


----------



## cara

beef - cattle


----------



## quicksilver

cattle - cowboy


----------



## cara

cowboy -horse


----------



## quicksilver

horse - montana


----------



## Myop

Montana - Hannah


----------



## Wyogal

Hannah - banana


----------



## lifesaver

Hannah = girls name


----------



## Myop

banana - fruit


----------



## quicksilver

fruit - compote


----------



## Luvs2Cook

compote - Jello


----------



## Myop

jello - shooters


----------



## quicksilver

shooters - wild west


----------



## JustMeToo

wild west - John Wayne


----------



## mbasiszta

The Duke


----------



## roadfix

Daisy


----------



## quicksilver

the Duke - Marion Morrison


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> the Duke - Marion Morrison


Marion Morrison - his real name (he was no Daisy, Roadfix)


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> Marion Morrison - his real name (he was no Daisy, Roadfix)


 
and what's your contribution?
ALWAYS the critic!

Daisy - Sour Cream


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> and what's your contribution?
> ALWAYS the critic!
> 
> Daisy - Sour Cream


sour puss


----------



## quicksilver

sour puss - lemons


----------



## Uncle Bob

lemons.....pie


----------



## lifesaver

pie = blackberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

blackberry ~~~~~~~~ wine


----------



## lifesaver

wine = red burbandy


----------



## Uncle Bob

burgandy ----- dry


----------



## babetoo

flood


----------



## mbasiszta

flood - fields


----------



## Myop

fields - farm


----------



## Uncle Bob

fields ----------- cotton


----------



## Myop

cotton - ball


----------



## mbasiszta

ball - glove


----------



## Uncle Bob

glove ------- boxing


----------



## mbasiszta

boxing - day


----------



## pdswife

Day =  night


----------



## mbasiszta

night - fireworks


----------



## babetoo

explode


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> explode


noise


----------



## JustMeToo

noise - sound


----------



## mbasiszta

sound - silence


----------



## quicksilver

silence - sleep


----------



## larry_stewart

sleep - dream


----------



## quicksilver

dream - heavenly


----------



## larry_stewart

heavenly - hash


----------



## quicksilver

hash - poached eggs


----------



## larry_stewart

poached eggs - slimy


----------



## babetoo

slimy =  snake


----------



## quicksilver

snake - armadillos


----------



## larry_stewart

armadillos - florida


----------



## quicksilver

florida - paradise LOL!


----------



## larry_stewart

paradise - beach


----------



## quicksilver

beach - sugar sand


----------



## babetoo

itchy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

itchy - rash


----------



## LPBeier

rash - harsh


----------



## jcheste2

.....hat


----------



## miniman

hat - top


----------



## mbasiszta

top - north


----------



## larry_stewart

north - pole


----------



## mbasiszta

pole - cat


----------



## lifesaver

cat = tiger


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> cat = tiger


stripes


----------



## lifesaver

stripes = pattern


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pattern - Quilt


----------



## quicksilver

quilt - homemade


----------



## Uncle Bob

homemade -------- ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream = popcycle


----------



## Uncle Bob

popcycle -----banana


----------



## lifesaver

banana = pudding


----------



## Myop

banana - Monkey


----------



## roadfix

monkey > wrench


----------



## Uncle Bob

Monkey/pudding ------- banana bread


----------



## lifesaver

wrench = crowbar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crowbar - tool


----------



## lifesaver

tool = hammer


----------



## cara

hammer - nail


----------



## Uncle Bob

hammer ---------claw


----------



## Uncle Bob

nail ............. finish


----------



## lifesaver

finish = homework


----------



## Vanilla Bean

homework -  dog


----------



## Uncle Bob

dog ----------- bark


----------



## lifesaver

bark = yelp


----------



## Uncle Bob

yelp ------ howl


----------



## LPBeier

howl - moon


----------



## cara

moon - full


----------



## roadfix

moon > Apollo


----------



## lifesaver

Apollo = astronauts


----------



## cara

astronauts - universe


----------



## LPBeier

universe - global


----------



## lifesaver

global = warming


----------



## roadfix

warming > rack


----------



## Uncle Bob

rack -------------gun


----------



## JustMeToo

rifle


----------



## roadfix

rifle > sniper


----------



## Uncle Bob

sniper ------------scope


----------



## roadfix

scope > laser


----------



## Uncle Bob

laser ------- dot


----------



## roadfix

dot > period


----------



## lifesaver

period = end


----------



## Uncle Bob

end------zone


----------



## quicksilver

zone - hazzard


----------



## lifesaver

hazzard = danger


----------



## quicksilver

danger - stranger


----------



## lifesaver

stranger = unknown


----------



## quicksilver

unknown - comic


----------



## lifesaver

comic = funny


----------



## quicksilver

funny - laughing


----------



## lifesaver

laughing = giggling


----------



## roadfix

giggling > the tickle


----------



## Uncle Bob

tickle ------- game


----------



## lifesaver

game = checkers


----------



## roadfix

checkers > taxi


----------



## lifesaver

taxi = car


----------



## miniman

car - drive


----------



## lifesaver

drive = travel


----------



## miniman

travel - shop


----------



## lifesaver

shop = buy


----------



## babetoo

bargain


----------



## lifesaver

bargain = sale


----------



## miniman

bargain - basement


----------



## lifesaver

basement = underground


----------



## miniman

underground - train


----------



## lifesaver

train = railroad tracks


----------



## miniman

railroad tracks - ribbons


----------



## lifesaver

ribbons = bows


----------



## JustMeToo

bows - hair


----------



## lifesaver

hair = barette


----------



## Vanilla Bean

barrette - bobby pin


----------



## Uncle Bob

bobby pin ------- curls


----------



## babetoo

waves


----------



## pdswife

Curls = hair


----------



## Uncle Bob

hair ----------- shampoo


----------



## cara

shampoo - shower


----------



## Uncle Bob

shower --------- hot


----------



## cara

hot - chilli


----------



## Uncle Bob

chilli --------cheese


----------



## cara

cheese - milk


----------



## radhuni

milk - maid


----------



## cara

maid - girl


----------



## lifesaver

girl = daughter


----------



## miniman

daughter - wanted


----------



## cara

wanted - search


----------



## lifesaver

search = looking


----------



## cara

looking - mirror


----------



## lifesaver

mirror = reflection


----------



## cara

reflection - pool


----------



## bglc32

pool - shark


----------



## roadfix

shark > attack


----------



## lifesaver

attack = retaliate


----------



## roadfix

retaliate > defend


----------



## JustMeToo

defend - safe


----------



## cara

safe - money


----------



## JustMeToo

money - coins


----------



## bglc32

coins - piggybank


----------



## miniman

piggy bank - break


----------



## cara

break - relax


----------



## lifesaver

relax = rest


----------



## cara

rest - bed


----------



## JustMeToo

bed - sleep


----------



## lifesaver

sleep = snooze


----------



## bglc32

snooze - doze


----------



## JustMeToo

snooze - drift


----------



## JustMeToo

doze - off


----------



## lifesaver

doze = lala land


----------



## JustMeToo

fast fingers here, LOL


----------



## lifesaver

fast = quick


----------



## cara

quick - run


----------



## lifesaver

run = race


----------



## roadfix

race > marathon


----------



## bglc32

marathon -endurance


----------



## lifesaver

marathon = compete


----------



## lifesaver

endurance = compete


----------



## lifesaver

greece = country


----------



## cara

county - race


----------



## lifesaver

race = ethnic


----------



## JustMeToo

ethnic - group


----------



## lifesaver

group = peers


----------



## Uncle Bob

peers ---- equal


----------



## JustMeToo

equal - sweet & low....LOL


----------



## lifesaver

equal = substatute


----------



## bglc32

substitue = teacher


----------



## elaine l

teacher......angel


----------



## roadfix

angel > guardian


----------



## mbasiszta

guardian - protector


----------



## JustMeToo

protector - bodyguard


----------



## mbasiszta

bodyguard - movie


----------



## elaine l

movie......seven pounds


----------



## miniman

seven pounds - lost


----------



## Myop

lost - find


----------



## mbasiszta

find - finders


----------



## lifesaver

fingers = digits


----------



## mbasiszta

digits - mathematics


----------



## roadfix

mathematics > fractions


----------



## quicksilver

fractions - portions


----------



## mbasiszta

portions - sections


----------



## Uncle Bob

sections ---------- land


----------



## heb1976

land --- acres


----------



## Luvs2Cook

acres - miles


----------



## lifesaver

miles = far


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Far -  Sighted


----------



## bglc32

Sighted = UFO


----------



## roadfix

UFO > Roswell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roswell ---- balloon


----------



## mbasiszta

balloon - hot air


----------



## cara

hot air - hair dryer


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hair dryer - curlers


----------



## mbasiszta

Luvs2Cook said:


> Hair dryer - curlers


the fifties


----------



## miniman

the fifties - the blues


----------



## JustMeToo

The Blues - brothers


----------



## miniman

brothers - arms


----------



## JustMeToo

arms - legs


----------



## miniman

legs - eleven


----------



## cara

eleven - twelve


----------



## roadfix

twelve > dozen


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dozen - dirty


----------



## cara

dozen - snails


----------



## Luvs2Cook

snails - worms


----------



## Uncle Bob

worms ----bait


----------



## roadfix

bait > and switch


----------



## pdswife

switch - light


----------



## roadfix

light > titanium


----------



## Luvs2Cook

titanium - Metal


----------



## pdswife

Metal - ROCK


----------



## cara

rock - hard


----------



## pdswife

Hard - candy


----------



## JustMeToo

Candy - Bar


----------



## roadfix

bar > cheers


----------



## cara

cheers - win


----------



## JustMeToo

Win - eagles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

eagles - LOSERS !! LOL


----------



## pdswife

losers - try


----------



## Luvs2Cook

try - Do


----------



## cara

do - act


----------



## roadfix

act > pretend


----------



## cara

pretend - work


----------



## roadfix

work > output


----------



## cara

output - think


----------



## bglc32

think - confused


----------



## miniman

confused - .com


----------



## roadfix

.com > bubble


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bubble  - Gum


----------



## babetoo

sticky


----------



## roadfix

sticky > syrup


----------



## Luvs2Cook

syrup - pancakes


----------



## roadfix

pancakes > stacked


----------



## JustMeToo

Losers - Steelers LOL  LOL  Got ya!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steelers  -  robbers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

robbers - guns


----------



## lifesaver

Bullets


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bullets - ammunition


----------



## lifesaver

ammunition = bomb


----------



## bglc32

bomb - time


----------



## roadfix

time > tick


----------



## bglc32

tick - flea


----------



## roadfix

flea > bite


----------



## cara

bite - itch


----------



## larry_stewart

itch - scratch


----------



## cara

scratch - blood


----------



## bglc32

blood - bandaid


----------



## babetoo

temporary


----------



## roadfix

temporary > clerk


----------



## babetoo

lurking


----------



## Neeney

lurking > hanging


----------



## roadfix

chads


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chads - vote


----------



## cara

vote - election


----------



## getoutamykitchen

election  -  race


----------



## roadfix

election > Tuesday


----------



## cara

Tuesday - Thursday


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thursday -----------today


----------



## Luvs2Cook

baseball - Yankees


----------



## mbasiszta

Luvs2Cook said:


> baseball - Yankees


Yankees (pfui) - Boston


----------



## babetoo

beans


----------



## Reanie525i

Beans - Pinto


----------



## roadfix

Pinto > explosion


----------



## Reanie525i

explosion - anger


----------



## roadfix

anger > management


----------



## radhuni

management - stress


----------



## Luvs2Cook

stress - Work


----------



## Uncle Bob

Work ------ job


----------



## JustMeToo

job - pay


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pay - rent


----------



## lifesaver

rent = apartment


----------



## cara

apartment - stairs


----------



## JustMeToo

stairs - steps


----------



## lifesaver

Steps = Stairs


----------



## roadfix

stairs > steps (again)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

steps - soda


----------



## babetoo

pop


----------



## lifesaver

Pop = Goe's The Weezle


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Pop = Goe's The Weezle


surprise


----------



## bglc32

surprise - party


----------



## Uncle Bob

party --------- balloons


----------



## babetoo

flight


----------



## Katie H

flight - freedom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

freedom  - United States


----------



## roadfix

United States > Stars & Stripes


----------



## Naia

Banner


----------



## deelady

banner...advertisement


----------



## appletart

telemarketing


----------



## Barbara L

telemarketing - persistent

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

persistent ---- stubborn


----------



## lifesaver

stubborn = firm


----------



## Uncle Bob

firm ------- cheese


----------



## lifesaver

cheese = milk


----------



## bglc32

milk - man


----------



## lifesaver

man = male


----------



## JustMeToo

male - female


----------



## lifesaver

female = woman


----------



## roadfix

women > ERA


----------



## lifesaver

what's ERA?


----------



## cara

question... *ggg*


----------



## roadfix

lifesaver said:


> what's ERA?




Equal Rights Amendment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I got lost on this one.... so I'll start this out again....


bikes


----------



## lifesaver

thank you roadfix


----------



## roadfix

bikes > Harley


----------



## lifesaver

bikes = motorcycles


----------



## lifesaver

harley = motorcycles


----------



## LadyCook61

motorcycles---daytona


----------



## Uncle Bob

daytona  --------------- beach


----------



## pdswife

Beach - MEXICO!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

mexico=fun


----------



## deelady

fun......memories


----------



## pdswife

memories - love


----------



## deelady

love.....cherrish


----------



## pdswife

cherrish - hold close


----------



## deelady

hold close......protect


----------



## bglc32

protect - guard dogs


----------



## JustMeToo

guard dogs - shepards


----------



## lifesaver

shepards = sheep


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sheep - sweater


----------



## babetoo

cosy


----------



## Uncle Bob

cosy ---------- warm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warm - sun


----------



## lifesaver

sun = reys


----------



## Reanie525i

reys - sunglasses


----------



## radhuni

goggles


----------



## lifesaver

goggles = water


----------



## Vanilla Bean

water - glass


----------



## cara

glass - window


----------



## lifesaver

Window = Frame


----------



## JustMeToo

Frame - Photo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Photo -----album


----------



## lifesaver

album = memories


----------



## roadfix

memories > Barbara Streisand


----------



## lifesaver

Barbara Streisand = Female Singer


----------



## roadfix

Singer > sewing machine


----------



## miniman

sewing machine - mending


----------



## PieSusan

saturday night live sketch.....comedy


----------



## mbasiszta

comedy - satire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

satire - sarcasm


----------



## babetoo

hurtful


----------



## pdswife

satire- sarcasm

Hurtful - mean

Mean - push


----------



## mbasiszta

push - swing


----------



## JustMeToo

swing - big band


----------



## miniman

big band - great


----------



## cara

great - emperor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

emperor - ruler


----------



## roadfix

ruler > nun


----------



## Wart

Nun - Penguin


----------



## roadfix

penguin > tuxedo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tuxedo - cat


----------



## roadfix

cat > dude


----------



## pdswife

Dude - Friend


----------



## Katie H

friend - confidante


----------



## LadyCook61

confidante---minister


----------



## getoutamykitchen

minister  -  church


----------



## PieSusan

kumbaya--spiritual


----------



## roadfix

spiritual > Zen


----------



## miniman

Zen - bhuddist


----------



## babetoo

monk


----------



## roadfix

monk > bald


----------



## bglc32

bald - Kojak


----------



## roadfix

Kojak > Kodak


----------



## JustMeToo

Kodak - film


----------



## roadfix

film > movie


----------



## Katie H

movie - escape


----------



## pdswife

escape - run


----------



## getoutamykitchen

run  -  stocking


----------



## Uncle Bob

run -------- rapids


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rapids - ride


----------



## roadfix

ride > hitch


----------



## JustMeToo

hitch - hike


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hike- boots


----------



## JustMeToo

boots - goulashes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

goulashes - Seattle


----------



## JustMeToo

Seattle - Washington


----------



## pdswife

Washington - Home


----------



## Vanilla Bean

home - cooking


----------



## JustMeToo

cooking - baking


----------



## Uncle Bob

baking ---------powder


----------



## PieSusan

puff.....whisp


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whisp - air


----------



## Uncle Bob

air --------------- head


----------



## babetoo

foot


----------



## pdswife

air - head

Foot - ball

Ball - game


----------



## Uncle Bob

game ----- Word


----------



## roadfix

word > processor


----------



## lifesaver

processor = grinder


----------



## roadfix

grinder > shredder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shredder  -  knife


----------



## katoosh

*Barack Obama 2009 Inaugural Luncheon*

2009 Inaugural Luncheon and I thought I'd share them with
you. Find out what  the president will be eating today.
 The recipes were too long to  include in this post but you can get it by emailing me


----------



## mbasiszta

Esperanda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*I think we're off topic here!*


----------



## babetoo

conments


----------



## JustMeToo

Knife - sharp


getoutamykitchen said:


> *I think we're off topic here!*


----------



## mbasiszta

sharp - cheddar


----------



## bullseye

cheddar--wheel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wheel  -  invention


----------



## bullseye

invention--innovation


----------



## Uncle Bob

innovation -------- change


----------



## pdswife

change - diaper


----------



## Uncle Bob

diaper -------- baby


----------



## babetoo

snuggle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snuggle - hug


----------



## expatgirl

hug.....bear........


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bear - polar


----------



## bullseye

polar--ice cap


----------



## mbasiszta

bullseye said:


> polar--ice cap


baseball


----------



## lifesaver

baseball - ball bat


----------



## lifesaver

Ball Bat - Mit


----------



## babetoo

glove


----------



## Uncle Bob

glove --------boxing


----------



## lifesaver

Boxing - Ring


----------



## bullseye

Ring--ding


----------



## lifesaver

ding - bell


----------



## Uncle Bob

ding ------bats


----------



## bullseye

bats--belfry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

belfry - attic


----------



## lifesaver

attic - storage


----------



## miniman

storage - box


----------



## lifesaver

Box - Cardboard


----------



## miniman

cardboard - cutout


----------



## lifesaver

Cutout - paper doll


----------



## miniman

paperdoll - light


----------



## lifesaver

light - lantern


----------



## miniman

lantern - Chinese


----------



## bullseye

Chinese--dragon


----------



## radhuni

dragon - year of my birth


----------



## Reanie525i

year of my birth - Sixties


----------



## mbasiszta

Sixties - Fifties


----------



## JustMeToo

Fifties - Poodle skirts


----------



## lifesaver

Poodle Skirts - Dog show


----------



## JustMeToo

Dog show - funny


----------



## lifesaver

funny - joke


----------



## JustMeToo

joke - prank


----------



## Petez

prank-April Fool's


----------



## lifesaver

april fools - styrafoam cake


----------



## Reanie525i

styrafoam cake - bland


----------



## mbasiszta

bland - spicy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

spicy - hot


----------



## mbasiszta

hot - delicious


----------



## Luvs2Cook

delicious - yummy


----------



## JustMeToo

yummy - good


----------



## lifesaver

good - satisfied


----------



## JustMeToo

satisfied - content


----------



## lifesaver

content - happy


----------



## JustMeToo

happy - birthday


----------



## lifesaver

Birthday - Party


----------



## JustMeToo

party - gathering


----------



## lifesaver

Gathering - family


----------



## Vanilla Bean

family  - dinner


----------



## babetoo

family=ties


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ties -  friends


----------



## lifesaver

ties - strings


----------



## Uncle Bob

strings ------- banjo


----------



## lifesaver

banjo - guitar


----------



## babetoo

hoedown


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hoedown - country


----------



## bglc32

country - music


----------



## Vanilla Bean

music - rock


----------



## pdswife

Rock -stone


----------



## mbasiszta

stone - pebble


----------



## lifesaver

pebble - gravel


----------



## Luvs2Cook

gravel - road


----------



## pdswife

road - brick


----------



## babetoo

red


----------



## lifesaver

Red - Blush


----------



## JustMeToo

blush - embarrassed


----------



## mbasiszta

JustMeToo said:


> blush - embarrassed


ashamed


----------



## JustMeToo

ashamed - sorry


----------



## bglc32

sorry - shamefaced


----------



## babetoo

blushing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blushing - bride


----------



## mbasiszta

Bride - groom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

groom - primp


----------



## JustMeToo

primp - proper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

proper - posh


----------



## meshoo96

posh - hotel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hotel - room


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> hotel - room


suite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

suite  -  luxury


----------



## JustMeToo

luxury - penthouse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

penthouse  -  magazine


----------



## JustMeToo

magazine - book


----------



## getoutamykitchen

book  -  arrest


----------



## JustMeToo

warrant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

warrent  -  wanted


----------



## JustMeToo

wanted - Dead or Alive


----------



## roadfix

bin Laden


----------



## JustMeToo

Bin Laden - monster


----------



## Uncle Bob

monster ------cookie


----------



## JustMeToo

cookie - milk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

milk - chocolate


----------



## lifesaver

chocolate - milk shake


----------



## mbasiszta

milk shake - strawberries


----------



## JustMeToo

strawberries - hives   LOL


----------



## lifesaver

hives - rash


----------



## JustMeToo

rash - itch


----------



## lifesaver

itch - scratch


----------



## mbasiszta

scratch - pad


----------



## lifesaver

Pad - Apartment


----------



## babetoo

home


----------



## lifesaver

home - heart


----------



## mbasiszta

heart - family


----------



## getoutamykitchen

family  -  values


----------



## cara

values - money


----------



## JustMeToo

money - currency


----------



## roadfix

currency > treasury


----------



## mbasiszta

treasury - arbitrage


----------



## lifesaver

arbitrage - jewels


----------



## Katie H

jewels - Buck


----------



## lifesaver

Buck - Doe


----------



## mbasiszta

deer


----------



## babetoo

deer=beautiful


----------



## mbasiszta

dear


----------



## nicoleSmith08

dear - noble


----------



## mbasiszta

noble - oblige


----------



## lifesaver

oblige - help


----------



## babetoo

hand


----------



## mudbug

hand - pan


----------



## JustMeToo

pan - pot


----------



## lifesaver

pot - stew


----------



## JustMeToo

stew - beef


----------



## mbasiszta

beef - carrots


----------



## babetoo

carrots=ginger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ginger - snaps


----------



## bglc32

snaps - green beans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grean beans - wax beans


----------



## mbasiszta

wax beans - garbanzos


----------



## babetoo

yuck


----------



## JustMeToo

yuck - dislike


----------



## mbasiszta

dislike - dispise


----------



## JustMeToo

dispise - hate


----------



## mbasiszta

hate - fear


----------



## babetoo

flight


----------



## JustMeToo

flight - airplane


----------



## mbasiszta

airplane - train


----------



## Vanilla Bean

engineer


----------



## mbasiszta

engineer - whistle


----------



## radhuni

whistle - pressure cooker


----------



## radhuni

pressure cooker - Hawkins


----------



## JustMeToo

Hawkins - Brand???


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brand ----- Iron


----------



## mbasiszta

Iron - ore


----------



## Uncle Bob

ore -------- rock


----------



## lifesaver

Rock - Bolder


----------



## bglc32

Boulder - Colorado


----------



## lifesaver

Colorado - Mountains


----------



## cara

mountains - snow


----------



## mbasiszta

snow - cold


----------



## cara

cold - outside


----------



## lifesaver

outside - plants


----------



## cara

plants - bare


----------



## lifesaver

bare - naked


----------



## roadfix

naked > juice


----------



## lifesaver

juice - fruit


----------



## cara

fruit - vitamins


----------



## roadfix

vitamins > Earl Mindel


----------



## babetoo

who


----------



## roadfix

who > Roger Daltrey


----------



## lifesaver

Never heard of him............

Snow


----------



## JustMeToo

snow - sleet


----------



## lifesaver

sleet - ice


----------



## roadfix

lifesaver said:


> Never heard of him...........



He's the lead singer of the 60/70's rock band, The Who.


ice > glacier


----------



## lifesaver

roadfix, Ok! B


----------



## lifesaver

glasier - mass


----------



## babetoo

church


----------



## lifesaver

Church - Worship


----------



## bglc32

Worship - Sing


----------



## lifesaver

sing - song


----------



## JustMeToo

song - tune


----------



## Uncle Bob

tune ------ melody


----------



## Vanilla Bean

melody - instrumental


----------



## lifesaver

instrumental - band


----------



## babetoo

of gold


----------



## lifesaver

of gold - gold ring


----------



## JustMeToo

gold ring - wedding


----------



## lifesaver

weddin - vows


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vows - marital


----------



## lifesaver

martial = couple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

couple  - pair


----------



## lifesaver

pair - socks


----------



## babetoo

cat


----------



## Myop

furry


----------



## cara

furry - warm


----------



## Myop

warm - fire


----------



## Luvs2Cook

fire - wood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wood - stock


----------



## JustMeToo

stock - broth


----------



## Luvs2Cook

broth - soup


----------



## JustMeToo

soup - sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sandwich - BLT


----------



## bglc32

BLT - lunch


----------



## cara

lunch - supper


----------



## lifesaver

supper - meal


----------



## babetoo

tasty


----------



## JustMeToo

tasty - yummy


----------



## Uncle Bob

yummy -------- chocolate


----------



## mbasiszta

chocolate - eclair


----------



## bglc32

eclair - pastry


----------



## roadfix

pastry > Danish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

danish  - blueberry


----------



## babetoo

muffin


----------



## Uncle Bob

muffin ------ cornbread


----------



## lifesaver

cornbread - chili cornbread


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## mbasiszta

cheese - puff


----------



## cara

puff - apple


----------



## Uncle Bob

apple --------- Tree


----------



## mbasiszta

Appleseed


----------



## lifesaver

Appleseed - Applecore


----------



## mbasiszta

Applecore - Johnny Appleseed


----------



## JustMeToo

Johnny Appleseed - story


----------



## bglc32

story - book


----------



## JustMeToo

book - hardcover


----------



## cara

hardcover - heavy


----------



## bglc32

heavy - overweight


----------



## babetoo

me


----------



## JustMeToo

me - too


----------



## cara

too - two


----------



## Vanilla Bean

two - eyes


----------



## babetoo

to


----------



## Vanilla Bean

to - from


----------



## Amy Hoffman

going!


----------



## expatgirl

going..........once, twice, three times.......SOLD!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sold - merchandise


----------



## cara

sold - away...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

away - gone


----------



## cara

gone - with the wind


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with the wind - sail


----------



## cara

sail - ocean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ocean - liner


----------



## cara

liner - eye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eye  - piece


----------



## cara

piece - chocolate


----------



## mbasiszta

chocolate - candy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

candy - bar


----------



## cara

bar - drinks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

drinks - toddies


----------



## mbasiszta

toddies - booze


----------



## Vanilla Bean

booze - Ripple


----------



## babetoo

pond


----------



## Uncle Bob

pond --------- stock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stock - card


----------



## cara

card - birthday


----------



## radhuni

birthday - candles


----------



## radhuni

candles - prayer


----------



## cara

prayer - church


----------



## mbasiszta

Church - singer


----------



## cara

singer - song


----------



## JustMeToo

song - tune


----------



## mbasiszta

tune - music


----------



## lifesaver

music - band


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> music - band


Marching


----------



## cara

marching - parade


----------



## babetoo

bands


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bands - rock


----------



## mbasiszta

Orbison


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Orbison - glasses


----------



## mbasiszta

glasses - "Crying"


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Crying" ------- blues


----------



## mbasiszta

blues - Rock-N-Roll


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rock -N- Roll - guitar


----------



## mbasiszta

guitar - drums


----------



## LPBeier

drums - loud


----------



## babetoo

trumpets


----------



## JustMeToo

trumpets - horns


----------



## mbasiszta

horns - bull


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bull - eye


----------



## radhuni

eye - ball


----------



## radhuni

ball - bat


----------



## mbasiszta

Hey Radhuni, what are you doing? Playing the game by yourself?


----------



## Uncle Bob

bat ---------cave


----------



## Luvs2Cook

cave - dweller


----------



## Uncle Bob

dweller ---------- Cliff


----------



## mbasiszta

Cliff - Robertson


----------



## roadfix

Cliff Robertson > Charlie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie -----Angel


----------



## cara

Angel - fly


----------



## mbasiszta

fly - yonder


----------



## Uncle Bob

yonder ---------blue


----------



## cara

blue - sky


----------



## Uncle Bob

sky ----------- King


----------



## JustMeToo

King - Queen


----------



## xmemex

queen--- bed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bed - sleigh


----------



## babetoo

one horse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

one horse - saddle


----------



## mbasiszta

saddle - side


----------



## Barbara L

side - dish

Barbara


----------



## mbasiszta

dish - doll


----------



## Barbara L

doll - house

Barbara


----------



## mbasiszta

house - log


----------



## Uncle Bob

log --------cabin


----------



## mbasiszta

cabin- lake


----------



## cara

lake - boat


----------



## mbasiszta

boat - fishing


----------



## roadfix

fishing > deep sea


----------



## Uncle Bob

deep sea ------- rod


----------



## cara

rod - cod


----------



## africhef

cod-liver


----------



## JustMeToo

liver - onions


----------



## babetoo

soup


----------



## Myop

warm


----------



## bglc32

Warm - toasty


----------



## JustMeToo

toasty - snuggled


----------



## Uncle Bob

snuggled ----- cuddle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cuddle  - bear


----------



## Uncle Bob

bear ---- Teddy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Teddy - stuffed


----------



## expatgirl

stuffed---Thanksgiving


----------



## lifesaver

Thanksgiving - Turkey


----------



## JustMeToo

Turkey - stuffing


----------



## cara

stuffing - bread


----------



## JustMeToo

bread - dough


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dough - boy


----------



## babetoo

genius


----------



## Vanilla Bean

genius - intelligent


----------



## cara

intelligent - ME


----------



## mbasiszta

cara said:


> intelligent - ME


 Medical Examination


----------



## JustMeToo

Medical Examination - not fun


----------



## roadfix

Medical Examination > not fun > colonoscopy


----------



## mbasiszta

colonoscopy - groan


----------



## katoosh

biltong chutney


----------



## katoosh

Heavy light


----------



## katoosh

happy- sad


----------



## mbasiszta

sad - emotion
*what is it with these people wanting to play the game all by themselves?


----------



## Uncle Bob

emotion ------- sad


----------



## mbasiszta

sad - cry


----------



## Barbara L

Katoosh, please read the rules on page 1.  

cry -- baby

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

baby - toddler


----------



## Uncle Bob

toddler ----------fall


----------



## Barbara L

fall -- spring

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

spring - tulips


----------



## mbasiszta

tulips - Holland


----------



## babetoo

dutch


----------



## JustMeToo

dutch - oven


----------



## Loprraine

oven = cake


----------



## LPBeier

cake - wedding


----------



## mbasiszta

wedding - bride


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bride  - groom


----------



## mbasiszta

groom - ring bearer


----------



## JustMeToo

ring bearer - flower girl


----------



## roadfix

flower girl > petals


----------



## JustMeToo

petals - roses


----------



## mbasiszta

roses - buds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buds - beer


----------



## roadfix

beer > pizza


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pizza - wings


----------



## Uncle Bob

wings ------- chicken


----------



## roadfix

chicken > coward


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coward - scared


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> coward - scared


frightened


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frightened - terrified


----------



## mbasiszta

terrified - spiders


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spiders - veins


----------



## Uncle Bob

veins ---------- blood


----------



## bglc32

blood - vampires


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bglc32 said:


> blood - vampires


 


vampires - Dracula


----------



## roadfix

Dracula > count


----------



## JustMeToo

count - numbers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

numbers - lottery


----------



## roadfix

lottery > odds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

odds - ends


----------



## roadfix

ends > split


----------



## Vanilla Bean

split - leave


----------



## JustMeToo

leave - exit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

exit - door


----------



## roadfix

door > The Doors


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The doors - entry


----------



## roadfix

entry > fee


----------



## mbasiszta

fee - exhorbitant


----------



## roadfix

rip off


----------



## babetoo

scam


----------



## JustMeToo

fraud


----------



## mbasiszta

politician


----------



## Vanilla Bean

politician - liar


----------



## Uncle Bob

liar ----- evil


----------



## roadfix

evil > knievel


----------



## Uncle Bob

knievel -------- jump


----------



## roadfix

jump > bungee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bungee - cord


----------



## roadfix

cord > cordless


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cordless - phone


----------



## Uncle Bob

phone ----- number


----------



## JustMeToo

number - digit


----------



## Uncle Bob

digit -------------single


----------



## Vanilla Bean

single - one


----------



## roadfix

one > dollar


----------



## babetoo

worthless


----------



## bglc32

worthless - co-workers


----------



## mbasiszta

companions


----------



## bglc32

friends


----------



## mbasiszta

friends - enemies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

enemies - foes


----------



## radhuni

avoid


----------



## bglc32

avoid - hide


----------



## JustMeToo

hide - seek


----------



## cara

seek - treasure


----------



## bglc32

treasure - chest


----------



## Callisto in NC

chest - muscles


----------



## roadfix

muscles > protein


----------



## mudbug

protein - carbs


----------



## mbasiszta

carbs - 2 barrel 3 in a row


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bottles


----------



## babetoo

baby


----------



## mbasiszta

baby - crying


----------



## roadfix

tears


----------



## cara

tears - pain


----------



## roadfix

pain > Vicodin


----------



## mbasiszta

Vicodin - Aspirin


----------



## bglc32

aspirin - doctor


----------



## mbasiszta

doctor - quack


----------



## mudbug

quack - waddle


----------



## Uncle Bob

waddle ------- duck


----------



## mbasiszta

duck - tail (from the 50s)


----------



## babetoo

haircut


----------



## roadfix

haircut > fade


----------



## mbasiszta

fade - soldier


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soldier - combat


----------



## roadfix

Vic Morrow


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> vic morrow


wwii


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wwII - Hitler


----------



## roadfix

Hitler > Nazi


----------



## QueenBea

Yummy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yummy - good


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> Hitler > Nazi


Holocaust


----------



## babetoo

movie, i am watching in three parts.


----------



## mbasiszta

series


----------



## babetoo

dodgers


----------



## mbasiszta

Giants


----------



## roadfix

Giants > Yomiuri


----------



## mbasiszta

Japanese World Champions


----------



## Vanilla Bean

electronics


----------



## mbasiszta

electronics - computers


----------



## babetoo

computers=communication


----------



## roadfix

communication > breakdown


----------



## Luvs2Cook

breakdown / nervous


----------



## roadfix

anxious


----------



## mbasiszta

prozac


----------



## Uncle Bob

prozac -------drug


----------



## roadfix

drug > addict


----------



## Vanilla Bean

addict - cheese


----------



## mbasiszta

cheese - ball


----------



## bullseye

ball--costume


----------



## Uncle Bob

costume -------- party


----------



## mbasiszta

party - masks


----------



## roadfix

masks > Halloween


----------



## mbasiszta

Halloween - goblins


----------



## stephenwhite78

goblins>>>>>ghosts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ghosts - monsters


----------



## mbasiszta

Munsters


----------



## claire909

Steak


----------



## mbasiszta

T-Bone


----------



## Uncle Bob

T-Bone --------- Choice


----------



## mbasiszta

Choice - organic


----------



## roadfix

organic > natural


----------



## Vanilla Bean

natural - comfortable


----------



## Uncle Bob

comfortable ------- clothes


----------



## roadfix

comfortable > relaxed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Uncle Bob said:


> comfortable ------- clothes


 
clothes - work


_Sorry, roadfix.  I didn't mean to jump over you. _


----------



## roadfix

Vanilla Bean said:


> _Sorry, roadfix.  I didn't mean to jump over you. _


No need to apologize.  I was 4 seconds late to reply.


----------



## Callisto in NC

work - wish


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob said:


> comfortable ------- clothes


Bob beat you Roadfix - hahaha
clothes - duds


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wish ---bone
duds --- milk

Take ya pick! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## roadfix

Uncle Bob said:


> Wish ---bone
> duds --- milk
> 
> Take ya pick! Hahahahaha!!



dog biscuit


----------



## JustMeToo

biscuit - buttermilk


----------



## mbasiszta

JustMeToo said:


> biscuit - buttermilk


pancakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes -------griddle


----------



## mbasiszta

griddle - breakfast


----------



## JustMeToo

breakfast - cereal


----------



## mbasiszta

cereal - eggs 'n bacon


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggs 'n bacon --------- breakfast


----------



## babetoo

brunch


----------



## mbasiszta

babetoo said:


> brunch


Lunch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lunch -------- Counter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

counter - top


----------



## mbasiszta

top - hat


----------



## JustMeToo

hat - gloves


----------



## mbasiszta

gloves - ski


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ski - poles


----------



## mbasiszta

North and South


----------



## claire909

Ham----------Chicken


----------



## bullseye

Chicken--coop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

coop  -  cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

cage -------- monkey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

monkey - Cheetah


----------



## mbasiszta

Cheetah - fast


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fast  -  starve


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> fast - starve


Bush


----------



## Uncle Bob

starve --------- hungry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bush .........Rabbits


----------



## mbasiszta

Rabbits - hares


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hares - head


----------



## mbasiszta

head - tail


----------



## babetoo

pig


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pig  -  sow


----------



## claire909

Sow-----Television


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Television - program


----------



## mbasiszta

program - robot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

robot  -  future


----------



## Uncle Bob

future --------- time


----------



## getoutamykitchen

time  -  money


----------



## Uncle Bob

money -------- Gold


----------



## mudbug

gold - Gordon Liddy commercial


----------



## getoutamykitchen

commercial  -  advertise


----------



## bullseye

advertise--solicit


----------



## mbasiszta

Solicit - entice


----------



## bullseye

entice - ensnare


----------



## mbasiszta

ensnare - hoodwink


----------



## bullseye

hoodwink - swindle


----------



## mbasiszta

Yep - sucker! ro lol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sucker - blood


----------



## bullseye

blood - gang


----------



## claire909

Gang-----Robbers


----------



## mbasiszta

Robbers - James'


----------



## getoutamykitchen

James  -  Gunman


----------



## mbasiszta

Gunman - Jesse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jesse  - maintenance  

_(He's a the maintenance guy at work... all I could think of.)_


----------



## bullseye

maintenance- property


----------



## Vanilla Bean

property - home


----------



## bglc32

home - movies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

movies - silent


----------



## babetoo

silent-quiet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiet - times


----------



## claire909

Times--------------Magazine


----------



## Reanie525i

Magazine - Readers Digest


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Digest  -  use


----------



## mbasiszta

use - tax


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tax  -  percentage


----------



## JustMeToo

percentage - fraction


----------



## Uncle Bob

fraction ------- segment


----------



## mbasiszta

segment - usury


----------



## Vanilla Bean

usury - treasury


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> usury - treasury


spending


----------



## claire909

Spending---------------Money


----------



## mbasiszta

consumption


----------



## radhuni

consumption- fuel


----------



## mbasiszta

fuel - fire


----------



## babetoo

warm


----------



## mbasiszta

spring


----------



## radhuni

Southern sea breeze


----------



## mbasiszta

radhuni said:


> Southern sea breeze


Indian Ocean


----------



## Reanie525i

Cruise


----------



## roadfix

cruise > missle


----------



## Uncle Bob

missile -----defense


----------



## roadfix

defense > Secretary


----------



## babetoo

horse


----------



## roadfix

horse > Ed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ed  - Mister


----------



## Reanie525i

Mister - Mister T


----------



## mbasiszta

Mister T - MaGoo


----------



## Reanie525i

MaGoo - eyeglasses


----------



## mbasiszta

eyeglasses - hearing-aid (getting old?)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hearing aid - listen


----------



## mbasiszta

listen - doctor


----------



## bullseye

doctor - ailment


----------



## mbasiszta

ailment - healing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

healing - miracle


----------



## mbasiszta

miracle - blessing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blessing - above


----------



## Uncle Bob

above --- clouds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clouds - daydream


----------



## roadfix

daydream > believer


----------



## babetoo

homecoming


----------



## mbasiszta

football


----------



## Uncle Bob

football ------ field


----------



## mbasiszta

field - game


----------



## josh_swinehart

game -- bird


----------



## mbasiszta

bird - pheasant


----------



## bullseye

pheasant - glass


----------



## mbasiszta

sur


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sur  -  Big


----------



## mbasiszta

Big - Enormous


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Enormous  -  Mamouth


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> Enormous - Mamouth


prehistoric


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cavemen


----------



## JustMeToo

caveman - Geico


----------



## roadfix

insurance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

insurance  -  co-pay


----------



## roadfix

deductible


----------



## Uncle Bob

deductible -----Tax


----------



## mbasiszta

tax - IRS


----------



## roadfix

IRS > forms


----------



## Luvs2Cook

forms  - Headache!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Headache  -  pressure


----------



## mbasiszta

pressure - anxiety


----------



## bullseye

anxiety - agita


----------



## mbasiszta

agita - acid


----------



## babetoo

rain


----------



## mbasiszta

maker


----------



## bullseye

maker - mark


----------



## mbasiszta

Mark - Luke


----------



## roadfix

Mark > Luke > Hamill


----------



## mbasiszta

Ice


----------



## roadfix

Val


----------



## mbasiszta

Kilmer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Actor


----------



## mbasiszta

Actor - Actress


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Actress  -  Diva


----------



## mbasiszta

Maureen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Who?


----------



## mbasiszta

O'Hara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mbasiszta said:


> O'Hara


 Ah Ha!

O'Hara  -  Scarlet


----------



## mbasiszta

No - Quiet Man


----------



## roadfix

Scarlet > Cristina


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cristina  -  Casper


----------



## mbasiszta

Casper - Ghost


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ghost  -  Mrs. Muir


----------



## mbasiszta

Mrs. Muir - Lucy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lucy  -  Desi


----------



## mbasiszta

Desi - Florida


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Florida  -  tourists


----------



## mbasiszta

tourists - traffic


----------



## bullseye

traffic - gridlock


----------



## babetoo

nerve racking


----------



## lifesaver

teeth grinding


----------



## Uncle Bob

teeth grinding ----- frustration


----------



## lifesaver

Frustration - Irriated


----------



## mbasiszta

irritated - mad


----------



## lifesaver

Mad - Angry


----------



## Reanie525i

Angry - hurt


----------



## lifesaver

Hurt - Pain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pain  -  feelings


----------



## mbasiszta

feelings - sensitive


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sensitive  -  emotional


----------



## mbasiszta

love-bug


----------



## roadfix

Herbie


----------



## mbasiszta

Herbie - VW


----------



## roadfix

beetle


----------



## mbasiszta

beetle - flying


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flying  -  Nun


----------



## mbasiszta

Nun - Catholic


----------



## roadfix

mass


----------



## mbasiszta

Easter


----------



## lifesaver

Easter - Chocolate Bunnies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bunnies  -  cute


----------



## lifesaver

Cute - Sweat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(?)

Sweet  -  Salty

Sweat  -  perspire


----------



## mbasiszta

shower


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shower  -  lather


----------



## lifesaver

Lather - Shampoo


----------



## roadfix

Shampoo > Warren Beatty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Warren Beatty  -  actor


----------



## mbasiszta

actor - pundit


----------



## lifesaver

Pundit - Learn


----------



## jabbur

learn - lesson


----------



## mbasiszta

lesson - history


----------



## lifesaver

History - Past


----------



## mbasiszta

Past - participle


----------



## Uncle Bob

participle -------join


----------



## mbasiszta

join - hip


----------



## lifesaver

hip - Joint


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> hip - Joint


replacement


----------



## getoutamykitchen

replacement  -  trade


----------



## lifesaver

Trade - Swap


----------



## Uncle Bob

Swap -----------stories


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stories  -  building


----------



## mbasiszta

building - creating


----------



## getoutamykitchen

creating  - imagination


----------



## mbasiszta

imagination - dreaming


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dreaming  -  reality


----------



## mbasiszta

reality - adjustment


----------



## lifesaver

adjustment - straighten


----------



## mbasiszta

straighten - color


----------



## lifesaver

Color - Pattern


----------



## radhuni

pattern-style


----------



## roadfix

style > poseur


----------



## lifesaver

Style - Up-Date


----------



## getoutamykitchen

poseur  -  imposture


----------



## Vanilla Bean

imposter


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> poseur - imposture


yoga


----------



## getoutamykitchen

yoga  -- calm


----------



## mbasiszta

calm - storm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clouds


----------



## mbasiszta

clouds - swords


----------



## Uncle Bob

swords ----------Knights


----------



## mbasiszta

Lancelot


----------



## lifesaver

Lancelot - Knight


----------



## mbasiszta

Chaste


----------



## lifesaver

Chaste - Chains


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chains  -  shackles


----------



## mbasiszta

shackles - locks


----------



## cara

locks - closed


----------



## mbasiszta

closed - verboten


----------



## lifesaver

Verboten - Forbidden


----------



## Uncle Bob

Forbidden ---------- fruit


----------



## mbasiszta

fruit - garden


----------



## lifesaver

garden - plants


----------



## teri65

mad - burnt


----------



## lifesaver

burnt - black


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> garden - plants


oxygen (Teri - the play is off the word "plants")


----------



## lifesaver

Oxygen - H20


----------



## mbasiszta

Water - fire


----------



## lifesaver

Fire - Flames


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## mbasiszta

hot - sauce


----------



## lifesaver

Sauce - Heinz 57


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Sauce - Heinz 57


Tabasco


----------



## lifesaver

Tobasco - Jalapenos


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jalapenos --------peppers


----------



## lifesaver

Peppers - Bell


----------



## mbasiszta

Bell - Liberty


----------



## lifesaver

Liberty - Justice


----------



## radhuni

Justice- Jury


----------



## mbasiszta

peers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

peers  -  comrades


----------



## lifesaver

Comrades - Soldiers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

soldiers  -  hero's


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> soldiers - hero's


sandwich


----------



## babetoo

blt


----------



## Reanie525i

chewed


----------



## mbasiszta

subway


----------



## Reanie525i

Train


----------



## lifesaver

Transportation


----------



## Reanie525i

bus


----------



## lifesaver

Bus - school


----------



## mbasiszta

school - truant


----------



## bullseye

truant - officer


----------



## lifesaver

Officer - Police


----------



## mbasiszta

police - bulls


----------



## lifesaver

Bulls - Steer


----------



## mbasiszta

drive


----------



## lifesaver

Drive - Automobile


----------



## mbasiszta

automobile - airplane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

airplane  -  crash


----------



## mbasiszta

crash - stockmarket


----------



## radhuni

risk


----------



## mbasiszta

risk - game


----------



## getoutamykitchen

game  -  wildlife


----------



## mbasiszta

wildfire - summer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I typed wildlife, but that's O.K.


summer  -  vacation


----------



## mbasiszta

need to clean my glasses.
vacation - lake


----------



## lifesaver

Lake - Fishing


----------



## mbasiszta

Skiing


----------



## lifesaver

Skiing - Snow


----------



## mbasiszta

Snow - winter


----------



## lifesaver

winter - cold


----------



## mbasiszta

cold - storms


----------



## lifesaver

storms - wind


----------



## bullseye

wind - fire


----------



## lifesaver

fire - flames


----------



## bullseye

flames - infatuation


----------



## mbasiszta

infatuation - temporary


----------



## lifesaver

tempotrary - part-time


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> tempotrary - part-time


part-time - depression


----------



## roadfix

dent


----------



## mbasiszta

dent - hail


----------



## lifesaver

hail - sleet


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> hail - sleet


snow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

snow  -  Sled


----------



## mbasiszta

sled - rosebud


----------



## lifesaver

rosebud - beautiful


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

beautiful - nature


----------



## lifesaver

nature - trees


----------



## mbasiszta

trees - leaves


----------



## getoutamykitchen

leaves  -  rake


----------



## Uncle Bob

rake -------garden


----------



## lifesaver

garden - vegetables


----------



## roadfix

vegan


----------



## mbasiszta

vegan - healthy


----------



## lifesaver

Healthy - Vitamins


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Healthy - Vitamins


exercise


----------



## lifesaver

Exercise - 1234,2234,3234,4234 Oh!  Gym


----------



## mbasiszta

hup 2, 3, 4, hup 2, 3, 4, to the rear, hut.


----------



## lifesaver

The last word was "Gym"


----------



## mbasiszta

This is the word association game. I was replying to your attempt at exercising. Didn't you ever march? Great workout. Camraderie, etc.


----------



## lifesaver

Workout - Training


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Workout - Training


Cross (triathlon)


----------



## lifesaver

Triathlon - Relay


----------



## mbasiszta

Relay - not


----------



## Reanie525i

not - nothing


----------



## lifesaver

nothing - nada


----------



## babetoo

zero


----------



## Reanie525i

zero - nil


----------



## mbasiszta

nil - zip


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zip  -  Hush


----------



## mbasiszta

Hush - whisper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

whisper  -  horse


----------



## mbasiszta

Redford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Redford  -- Gorgeous (even as an old man)


----------



## mbasiszta

Gorgeous - George


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George  -  jungle


----------



## lifesaver

Jungle - Forest


----------



## mbasiszta

Sherwood


----------



## lifesaver

Sherwood - Robin Hood


----------



## mbasiszta

Maid Marian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maid Marian.........beauty


----------



## lifesaver

Beauty - Within


----------



## Cooksie

Within - Reason


----------



## lifesaver

Reason - Senceiable


----------



## mbasiszta

incomprehensible


----------



## roadfix

shocking


----------



## mbasiszta

electrocution


----------



## lifesaver

shocking


----------



## mbasiszta

overwhelming


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Overwhelming  -  Awe


----------



## mbasiszta

Cute


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cute ---------- Kid


----------



## JustMeToo

Kid - toddler


----------



## mbasiszta

toddler - thumb


----------



## Uncle Bob

thumb --------- nail


----------



## mbasiszta

nail - carpenter


----------



## lifesaver

carpenter - chissel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chissel  -  stone


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> chissel - stone


chisel (spelling Grammy)


----------



## lifesaver

stone - knife sharpener


----------



## mbasiszta

whetstone


----------



## babetoo

sharpener


----------



## roadfix

pencil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pencil  -  #*Two*


----------



## mbasiszta

sharpen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sharpen  -  hone


----------



## mbasiszta

hone - cut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cut  -  boo boo


----------



## mbasiszta

boo -  boo  - bandage


----------



## lifesaver

bandage - antibiotic


----------



## mbasiszta

antibiotic - healing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

healing  -  better


----------



## roadfix

better > premium


----------



## getoutamykitchen

premium  -  insurance


----------



## mbasiszta

insurance - maybe


----------



## roadfix

maybe > definitely


----------



## mbasiszta

certainly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

certainly  --  Okee Dokee


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> certainly -- Okee Dokee


artichokee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

artichokee  -  smokey   

Is this turning into a rhyme game, cause I'll give you a rhyme any ole' time for a nickel or a dime!


----------



## mbasiszta

smokey - bear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bear  -  grizzly


----------



## mbasiszta

grizzly - big


----------



## getoutamykitchen

big  -  dreams


----------



## mbasiszta

Dreams - hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hope  -  pray


----------



## lifesaver

pray - prayer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

prayer  -  listen


----------



## lifesaver

listen - hear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hear  -  sound


----------



## mbasiszta

sound - music


----------



## getoutamykitchen

music  -  entertaining


----------



## mbasiszta

entertaining - Ballroom Dancing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ballroom Dancing  -  Fun

Don't forget, Dancing with the stars starts this monday night 3/9


----------



## lifesaver

ballroom dancing - company party


----------



## mbasiszta

company party - company picnic


----------



## Seajaye

company picnic - picnic ham


----------



## mbasiszta

volleyball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

volleyball  --  naked


----------



## mbasiszta

naked - nudist


----------



## radhuni

model


----------



## getoutamykitchen

model  -  airplane


----------



## bullseye

airplane - movie


----------



## lifesaver

movie - theatre


----------



## getoutamykitchen

theatre  -  concert


----------



## lifesaver

concert - crowd


----------



## roadfix

crowd > masses


----------



## getoutamykitchen

masses  -  tumors


----------



## mbasiszta

tumors - macabre


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Macabre  -  Ghastly


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> Macabre - Ghastly


exciting -


----------



## getoutamykitchen

exciting  -  ado


----------



## mbasiszta

ado - nothing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nothing  -  blank


----------



## mbasiszta

clean-slate


----------



## bullseye

slate - roof


----------



## mbasiszta

roof - shelter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shelter  -  homeless


----------



## mbasiszta

homeless - ten-foot-pole


----------



## lifesaver

ten-foot-pole - fence post


----------



## roadfix

fence post > four by four


----------



## Seajaye

four by four - dry wall


----------



## mudbug

dry wall - stilts


----------



## lifesaver

stilts - wooden poles


----------



## mbasiszta

left (as in "out of left field")


----------



## bullseye

left - high and dry


----------



## Seajaye

high and dry - arid


----------



## bullseye

arid - desert


----------



## mbasiszta

desert - cactus


----------



## bullseye

cactus - tequila


----------



## mbasiszta

tequila - margarita


----------



## bullseye

margarita - salt (up!)


----------



## mbasiszta

ice (over)


----------



## bullseye

ice - cream


----------



## mbasiszta

cream - whip


----------



## Seajaye

whip - butter


----------



## mbasiszta

butter - fry


----------



## babetoo

fish


----------



## Seajaye

fish - sticks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sticks  -  stones


----------



## mbasiszta

bones


----------



## radhuni

collector


----------



## mbasiszta

collector - fanatic


----------



## roadfix

addict


----------



## lifesaver

addict - drug user


----------



## Seajaye

Dealer


----------



## lifesaver

vehicles


----------



## mbasiszta

railroads


----------



## Seajaye

airplanes


----------



## mbasiszta

ships


----------



## lifesaver

sail boats


----------



## mbasiszta

stink pots (what sailors call motorized boats)


----------



## lifesaver

skunks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

skunks  -  smelly


----------



## mbasiszta

perfume


----------



## Seajaye

floral


----------



## lifesaver

Flowers


----------



## Seajaye

bouquets


----------



## lifesaver

dinners


----------



## Seajaye

restaurants


----------



## radhuni

biryani


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Biryani    -    Rice


----------



## mbasiszta

rice-a-roni


----------



## Seajaye

San Francisco


----------



## lifesaver

San Francisco - California


----------



## Seajaye

California - dreaming


----------



## mbasiszta

blondes


----------



## roadfix

blondes > jokes


----------



## lifesaver

jokes - funnies


----------



## radhuni

Asterix


----------



## radhuni

obelix


----------



## getoutamykitchen

obelix  -  sculptor


----------



## mbasiszta

Rodin


----------



## lifesaver

sculptor


----------



## mbasiszta

Rodin


----------



## Seajaye

Michelangelo
* 
*


----------



## lifesaver

person


----------



## getoutamykitchen

person  -  mistake


----------



## mbasiszta

mistake - human


----------



## getoutamykitchen

human  -  person


----------



## mbasiszta

person - first


----------



## radhuni

class


----------



## LadyCook61

class---college


----------



## Seajaye

professor


----------



## mbasiszta

professor - pretender


----------



## Seajaye

pretender - actor


----------



## Cooksie

actor - actress


----------



## mbasiszta

idol


----------



## roadfix

Billy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy --------- Goat


----------



## roadfix

goat > head


----------



## Vanilla Bean

head - empty


----------



## mbasiszta

Empty - refrigerator


----------



## Seajaye

freezer


----------



## mbasiszta

igloo


----------



## roadfix

cooler


----------



## Seajaye

breeze


----------



## getoutamykitchen

breeze  -  wind


----------



## mbasiszta

wind - sailing


----------



## Uncle Bob

sailing...... ship


----------



## mbasiszta

James


----------



## Seajaye

James - Brolin


----------



## mbasiszta

wildcard


----------



## Seajaye

poker


----------



## babetoo

joker


----------



## Seajaye

Nicholson


----------



## mbasiszta

Jack


----------



## Seajaye

Lemon


----------



## mbasiszta

Lime


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soda


----------



## Seajaye

club


----------



## Katie H

club....sandwich


----------



## Seajaye

sandwich... hero


----------



## mbasiszta

Superman


----------



## Seajaye

Spiderman


----------



## mbasiszta

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Seajaye

Underdog


----------



## mbasiszta

Wonder Woman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Green Hornet


----------



## mbasiszta

Shadow


----------



## Seajaye

Dick Tracey


----------



## mbasiszta

Private Dick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greatest American Hero


----------



## mbasiszta

Audie Murphy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hero


----------



## mbasiszta

Brave


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Impressive


----------



## mbasiszta

Survivor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stupid (TV show that is!)


----------



## mbasiszta

Forrest Gump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chocolate


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream


----------



## Seajaye

Milk Shake


----------



## mbasiszta

Sundae


----------



## Cooksie

Cherry


----------



## mbasiszta

Banana


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Banana  -  Boat


----------



## mbasiszta

Boat - Sail


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sail  -  Serene


----------



## mbasiszta

Serene - Peaceful


----------



## Seajaye

Meditation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Meditation  -  Think


----------



## radhuni

thoughts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

thoughts  -  brain farts


----------



## JustMeToo

senior moments


----------



## mbasiszta

memories


----------



## roadfix

Barbara Streisand


----------



## Seajaye

Yentl


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yeshiva


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teach


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mentor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

idol


----------



## mbasiszta

idle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cruise


----------



## mbasiszta

Tom


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom   -   turkey


----------



## mbasiszta

Thanksgiving


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thanksgiving ---- Day


----------



## roadfix

day > trader


----------



## mbasiszta

trader - gambler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gambler  -  casino


----------



## Vanilla Bean

casino - clams


----------



## Seajaye

oysters


----------



## roadfix

shooters


----------



## Seajaye

jello


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mold


----------



## radhuni

Deuteromycetes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

radhuni said:


> Deuteromycetes



Fungi


----------



## mbasiszta

mushrooms


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cloud


----------



## Katie H

cloud - sunshine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sunshine  -  daylight


----------



## mbasiszta

dawn


----------



## Katie H

dawn - reality


----------



## mbasiszta

reality - responsibility


----------



## Seajaye

liability


----------



## Katie H

liability - law suit


----------



## Seajaye

defendant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

guilty


----------



## mbasiszta

prisoner


----------



## lifesaver

inmate


----------



## mbasiszta

Dead man walking


----------



## Seajaye

execution


----------



## mbasiszta

death


----------



## getoutamykitchen

final


----------



## mbasiszta

ultimate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Supreme


----------



## lifesaver

All


----------



## Uncle Bob

All ---- Bran


----------



## mbasiszta

Bran - fiber


----------



## Uncle Bob

fiber -------- optics


----------



## roadfix

optics > lense


----------



## mbasiszta

lens(e) - retina


----------



## getoutamykitchen

retina  -  detached


----------



## pot clanger

detached - aloof


----------



## Katie H

aloof - withdrawn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

withdrawn  -  quiet


----------



## mbasiszta

quiet - peaceful


----------



## Uncle Bob

peaceful ----- sleep


----------



## mbasiszta

dreams


----------



## Uncle Bob

dreams ------- secret


----------



## mbasiszta

secret - deodorant


----------



## Uncle Bob

deodorant ------- soap


----------



## mbasiszta

soap - insufficient


----------



## Uncle Bob

insufficient ------funds


----------



## mbasiszta

funds - bailout


----------



## Seajaye

rescue


----------



## Uncle Bob

rescue ------- squad


----------



## Seajaye

police


----------



## mbasiszta

Police - Blue Line


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blue line  -  straight


----------



## mbasiszta

protection


----------



## getoutamykitchen

protection  -  abstinence


----------



## Callisto in NC

boring


----------



## mbasiszta

boring - frustrating


----------



## Callisto in NC

Frustrating - teenagers


----------



## mbasiszta

teenagers - euthanasia


----------



## Callisto in NC

euthanasia - against


----------



## mbasiszta

choice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

choice  -  freedom


----------



## mbasiszta

freedom - democracy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

democracy  -  government


----------



## Callisto in NC

government - rule


----------



## mbasiszta

rule - corrupt


----------



## roadfix

corrupt > file


----------



## Callisto in NC

file - boring


----------



## mbasiszta

boring - ho hum


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ho hum  -  yawn


----------



## Callisto in NC

yawn - contagious


----------



## getoutamykitchen

contagious  -  plague


----------



## Callisto in NC

plague - fever


----------



## lifesaver

temperature


----------



## getoutamykitchen

temperature  -  preheat


----------



## Callisto in NC

preheat - oven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

oven  -  easy bake


----------



## Callisto in NC

easy bake - mud pie (real mud, long story)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> easy bake - mud pie (real mud, long story)



Taste tested a few of those in my younger years!

Mud Pie  -  childhood


----------



## Callisto in NC

childhood - fleeting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fleeting -  thoughts


----------



## Callisto in NC

thoughts - random


----------



## getoutamykitchen

random  -  house


----------



## Callisto in NC

house - rented


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rented  -  contract


----------



## roadfix

contract > agreement


----------



## Callisto in NC

agreement - mutual


----------



## mbasiszta

kitchen


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> kitchen


Marty ~ try going to the last page rather than using the jump to last post feature.  The jump to last post is the last unread post since you were in the thread which means there can be more posts after that and you don't see them.


----------



## mbasiszta

Okay, Boss; I'm outahere. Kitchen was my word association word. Bye.


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> Okay, Boss; I'm outahere. Kitchen was my word association word. Bye.


mutual = kitchen???  Confused.  And I was just trying to help as you aren't the only one who is answering to the wrong posts, there's a couple people doing it this evening.  You call me when I mess up.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

So do I respond to mutual or kitchen?


----------



## lifesaver

Kitchen - Table


----------



## roadfix

table > stripper


----------



## roadfix

stripper > paint


----------



## getoutamykitchen

paint  -  pinto


----------



## lifesaver

pinto - beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

beans  -  jumping


----------



## Callisto in NC

jumping - track meet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

track meet  -  Olympics


----------



## Callisto in NC

Olympics - Greece


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greece  -  Country


----------



## lifesaver

country - canada


----------



## Callisto in NC

Canada - cold


----------



## Uncle Bob

cold ------- Ice


----------



## Callisto in NC

ice - tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

tea ----- sweet


----------



## Callisto in NC

sweet - heart


----------



## roadfix

heart > attack


----------



## Callisto in NC

attack - chocolate


----------



## roadfix

chocolate > dark


----------



## lifesaver

dark - night


----------



## 112inky

baseball    -   fight


----------



## 112inky

night  - dark


----------



## roadfix

dark > knight


----------



## pot clanger

thoap... think


----------



## 112inky

knight - war


----------



## roadfix

war > and peace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

peace  -  quiet


----------



## radhuni

Himalaya


----------



## radhuni

Mountain


----------



## Callisto in NC

getoutamykitchen said:


> peace  -  quiet


quiet - silence


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silence  -  golden


----------



## babetoo

gate


----------



## lifesaver

gate - baby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baby  -  infant


----------



## lifesaver

infant - carrier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

carrier  -  aircraft


----------



## lifesaver

aircraft - plane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

plane  -  jet


----------



## Callisto in NC

jet - aircraft carrier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

aircraft carrier  -  military


----------



## roadfix

military > Marines!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Marines  -  Proud


----------



## Callisto in NC

Proud - Parent


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Parent  -  Trap


----------



## Callisto in NC

Trap - speed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Speed  -  MPH


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mph - 55


----------



## getoutamykitchen

55  -  (senior) Discounts


----------



## Callisto in NC

Discounts - Sale


----------



## LadyCook61

Sale--Cheaper


----------



## Callisto in NC

Cheaper - Dozen


----------



## roadfix

dozen > eggs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eggs  -  hunt


----------



## Callisto in NC

hunt - gun


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gun  -  smith


----------



## Callisto in NC

smith - wesson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wesson  -  oil


----------



## roadfix

oil > vinegar


----------



## Callisto in NC

Vinegar - balsamic


----------



## getoutamykitchen

balsamic  -  cider


----------



## meshoo96

cider... apple


----------



## Callisto in NC

apple - tree


----------



## lifesaver

tree - branch


----------



## Callisto in NC

branch - switch


----------



## lifesaver

switch - change


----------



## Callisto in NC

change - pocket


----------



## babetoo

knife


----------



## Callisto in NC

knife - chef


----------



## lifesaver

chef - cook


----------



## Callisto in NC

cook - meal


----------



## radhuni

meal-dinner


----------



## 112inky

dinner-tasty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tasty  -  flavorful


----------



## Callisto in NC

flavorful - enhancement


----------



## getoutamykitchen

enhancement  -  endow


----------



## Callisto in NC

endow - give


----------



## getoutamykitchen

give  -  present


----------



## roadfix

present > gift


----------



## Callisto in NC

gift - bubble bath


----------



## lifesaver

bubble bath - bath pearls


----------



## Callisto in NC

bath pearls - orange mango


----------



## roadfix

orange mango > sherbet


----------



## lifesaver

sherbet - ice cream


----------



## roadfix

ice cream > you scream


----------



## Callisto in NC

ice cream - fudge


----------



## babetoo

sauce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sauce  -  creamy


----------



## Callisto in NC

creamy - rich


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rich  -  poor


----------



## Callisto in NC

poor - too many


----------



## getoutamykitchen

too many  -  alot


----------



## Callisto in NC

a lot - cats


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cats  -  broadway


----------



## Callisto in NC

broadway - NYC (New York City)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

NYC  -  Apple


----------



## Callisto in NC

apple - pie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pie  -  ala mode


----------



## Callisto in NC

ala mode - ice cream


----------



## roadfix

ice cream > you scream


----------



## Callisto in NC

you scream ~ we all scream


----------



## babetoo

for ice cream, lol


----------



## Reanie525i

for ice cream - hot fudge


----------



## bullseye

hot fudge-- sundae


----------



## 112inky

sundae - tasty


----------



## mbasiszta

tasty - treat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

treat  -  dutch


----------



## Callisto in NC

dutch - dike


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dike  -  dam


----------



## roadfix

dam > Hoover


----------



## bullseye

Hoover -- clean


----------



## lifesaver

Clean - dust


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dust  -  mite


----------



## LadyCook61

mite - parasite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

parasite  -  bug


----------



## roadfix

bug > Volkswagen


----------



## babetoo

beetle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

beetle  -  Bailey


----------



## lifesaver

Bailey - Cartoon


----------



## roadfix

cartoon > anime


----------



## lifesaver

Anime - Tropical


----------



## babetoo

vacation


----------



## lifesaver

vacation - bahamas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bahamas  -  hot


----------



## lifesaver

hot - boiling


----------



## JustMeToo

boiling - bubbling


----------



## lifesaver

bubbling - foam


----------



## getoutamykitchen

foam  -  styro


----------



## roadfix

packing


----------



## lifesaver

packing - box


----------



## babetoo

gift


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gift  -  present


----------



## babetoo

surprise


----------



## Katie H

surprise - happy


----------



## lifesaver

Happy - Smile


----------



## roadfix

smile > cheese


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cheese  -  whiz


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> cheese - whiz


 snap


----------



## babetoo

crackle


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> crackle


 pop

(now i want crispy treats )


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(not without the...)

Marshmallow


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> (not without the...)
> 
> Marshmallow


 fluff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fluff  -  down


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> fluff - down


 duck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

duck  -  tape


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> duck - tape


 staple


----------



## Uncle Bob

Staple ----- Gun


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> Staple ----- Gun


 bullets


----------



## Uncle Bob

bullets --------- shell


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> bullets --------- shell


 sea


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sea -------- Shore


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> Sea -------- Shore


 beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

beach ----- towel


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> beach ----- towel


 bath


----------



## Uncle Bob

bath ------- robe


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> bath ------- robe


 slippers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

slippers  -  bunny (as in bunny slippers)


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> slippers - bunny (as in bunny slippers)


 hop


----------



## pot clanger

hop - scotch

A friend was in NY, and said she saw a hand drawn hop scotch, and it had a scribbled message of "Free Hopscotch"  with the squares being drawn all the way up the block...


----------



## radhuni

scotch - butter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

butter  -  melted


----------



## babetoo

lobster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lobster  -  tail


----------



## radhuni

tail - head


----------



## Uncle Bob

head ---------ache


----------



## Luvs2Cook

ache - pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

pain -------- medicine


----------



## babetoo

medicine...........allergic


----------



## Uncle Bob

allergic --------- reaction


----------



## lifesaver

reaction - allergy


----------



## meshoo96

Allergy ... Pollen


----------



## lifesaver

pollen - dust


----------



## meshoo96

dust... bunnies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bunnies  -  whiskers


----------



## LadyCook61

whiskers---cat


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> whiskers---cat


 paw


----------



## Uncle Bob

paw ----- maw


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> paw ----- maw


 mouth


----------



## Uncle Bob

mouth ------ loud


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> mouth ------ loud


 soft


----------



## Uncle Bob

soft -------- touch


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> soft -------- touch


 taste


----------



## Uncle Bob

taste ----------buds


----------



## roadfix

buds > rose


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> buds > rose


 petals


----------



## babetoo

blossoms


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> blossoms


 buds


----------



## babetoo

beer


----------



## Uncle Bob

beer ------- can


----------



## bullseye

can -- do


----------



## JustMeToo

do - Hair


----------



## bullseye

Hair -- Broadway


----------



## lifesaver

broadway - plays


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plays  - productions


----------



## lifesaver

productions - producer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

producer  -  Boss


----------



## roadfix

Boss > Bruce Springsteen


----------



## lifesaver

Bruce Springsteen - Singer


----------



## LadyCook61

Singer--Opera


----------



## Callisto in NC

opera - boring


----------



## JustMeToo

boring - waiting


----------



## Callisto in NC

waiting - forever


----------



## babetoo

always


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> always


 infinity


----------



## JustMeToo

everlasting


----------



## msmofet

JustMeToo said:


> everlasting


 gobstopper (willy wonka )


----------



## lifesaver

gobstopper - jawbreaker


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> gobstopper - jawbreaker


dentist


----------



## lifesaver

dentist - orthadonist


----------



## Callisto in NC

infinity - sideways 8


----------



## lifesaver

upward


----------



## Vanilla Bean

upward - sky


----------



## roadfix

sky > dive


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dive - bar


----------



## Uncle Bob

bar ---------- bell


----------



## roadfix

bell > Liberty


----------



## Uncle Bob

Liberty --------walking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

walking - stick


----------



## Uncle Bob

stick -shift


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shift - gear


----------



## Uncle Bob

gear ------low


----------



## Cooksie

low.....blow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blow - bubble


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bubble  -  gum


----------



## Callisto in NC

gum - yuck


----------



## lifesaver

yuk - awful


----------



## getoutamykitchen

awful  -  disgusting


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> awful - disgusting


 unappetizing


----------



## lifesaver

unappetizing - old


----------



## babetoo

me


----------



## lifesaver

me - friendy


----------



## Sandi43

Face


----------



## roadfix

face > book


----------



## Cooksie

book--novel


----------



## LadyCook61

novel----fiction


----------



## babetoo

make believe


----------



## lifesaver

believe - real


----------



## roadfix

real > fake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fake  -  boobs


----------



## Cooksie

boobs - Hooters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hooters  -  owls ( I could have kept going cause their are so many different names for them)


----------



## Cooksie

owls - nocturnal


----------



## lifesaver

nocturnal - night animals


----------



## roadfix

night animals > bat


----------



## Cooksie

bat - vampire


----------



## babetoo

blood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blood  -  sweat


----------



## roadfix

tears


----------



## Cooksie

tears - crocodile


----------



## LadyCook61

crocodile--teeth


----------



## babetoo

false


----------



## lifesaver

false - fake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fake  -  acting


----------



## babetoo

pretend


----------



## JustMeToo

substitute


----------



## lifesaver

substitute - equal


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> equal


 splenda


----------



## lifesaver

splenda - sweet


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> sweet


 treat


----------



## lifesaver

tread - snack


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> snack


 salsa


----------



## lifesaver

salsa - tomatos


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> tomatos


 onions


----------



## lifesaver

Onions - vegetables


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> vegetables


grilled


----------



## lifesaver

grilled - beef


----------



## babetoo

steak


----------



## lifesaver

steak - beef


----------



## roadfix

beef >  where's the...


----------



## lifesaver

where's the... peanut butter


----------



## babetoo

boring


----------



## lifesaver

what's boring got to do with peanut butter?

peanut butter - protein


----------



## babetoo

i though it was my word association?yours may be protein , however mine is boring.


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> protein


 essential


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> boring


 exciting


----------



## lifesaver

exciting - thrilling


----------



## lifesaver

thrilling - yippi


----------



## Chicks

yippi- WHEE


----------



## msmofet

chicks said:


> whee


 wow


----------



## lifesaver

wow - woohoo


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> woohoo


 joyous


----------



## lifesaver

joyous - joyful


----------



## Uncle Bob

joyful ------ music


----------



## lifesaver

music - notes


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> notes


 study


----------



## Uncle Bob

notes ------ quarter


----------



## Uncle Bob

study ......... theory


----------



## babetoo

idea


----------



## lifesaver

idea - brainstorm


----------



## roadfix

Brainstorm > Natalie Wood


----------



## babetoo

drowned


----------



## roadfix

accident


----------



## Uncle Bob

accident ----------traffic


----------



## babetoo

heavy


----------



## Cooksie

heavy - load


----------



## radhuni

shedding


----------



## lifesaver

shredding - distroying


----------



## roadfix

shedding > shredding > destroying > evidence


----------



## Cooksie

evidence - proof


----------



## lifesaver

evidence - DNA


----------



## lifesaver

proof - DNA


----------



## Cooksie

DNA - genetics


----------



## Uncle Bob

genetics ---------- science


----------



## lifesaver

science - labitory


----------



## babetoo

germs


----------



## lifesaver

germs - vireses


----------



## babetoo

flu


----------



## roadfix

flu > shot


----------



## lifesaver

shot - needle


----------



## JustMeToo

needle - point


----------



## Uncle Bob

point ------- Sharp


----------



## roadfix

sharp > knife


----------



## babetoo

stab


----------



## JustMeToo

stab - wound


----------



## lifesaver

wound - injury


----------



## JustMeToo

injury - sore


----------



## Uncle Bob

sore ------- muscle


----------



## babetoo

muscle-stronge


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> stronge


 sturdy


----------



## roadfix

sturdy > foundation


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> foundation


 base


----------



## babetoo

beginning


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> beginning


 end


----------



## roadfix

end > terminate


----------



## babetoo

layed off


----------



## roadfix

unemployment


----------



## lifesaver

unemployment - line


----------



## babetoo

long


----------



## roadfix

long > term


----------



## Cooksie

term - word


----------



## babetoo

sentence


----------



## roadfix

paragraph


----------



## babetoo

chapter


----------



## lifesaver

chapter - story


----------



## roadfix

story > teller


----------



## lifesaver

teller - author


----------



## roadfix

author > publisher


----------



## roadfix

agent?


----------



## Uncle Bob

agent ------- secret


----------



## roadfix

secret > Victoria's


----------



## babetoo

over priced


----------



## lifesaver

over priced - too much


----------



## babetoo

full


----------



## lifesaver

full - stuffed


----------



## Cooksie

stuffed - animal


----------



## roadfix

animal > cookies


----------



## babetoo

yummy


----------



## radhuni

chocolate


----------



## lifesaver

chocolate - candy


----------



## babetoo

candy,yummy


----------



## katybar22

yummy - tummy


----------



## roadfix

tummy > ache


----------



## katybar22

ache-head


----------



## roadfix

head gear


----------



## lifesaver

gear - helmet


----------



## katybar22

helmut - bike


----------



## babetoo

exercise


----------



## roadfix

exercise > gym


----------



## babetoo

torture


----------



## katybar22

torture-chamber


----------



## roadfix

orchestra


----------



## babetoo

band


----------



## katybar22

wedding


----------



## Cooksie

wedding - gown


----------



## katybar22

gown - night


----------



## babetoo

sleep


----------



## roadfix

sleep > walk


----------



## katybar22

walk = moon


----------



## roadfix

moon > blue


----------



## Robinfood

blue - velvet


----------



## babetoo

dress


----------



## katybar22

dress - wedding


----------



## babetoo

gown


----------



## roadfix

gown > cap


----------



## katybar22

cap - baseball


----------



## lifesaver

baseball - ball bat


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> baseball - ball bat



Ding Bat


----------



## lifesaver

ding bat - dummy


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> ding bat - dummy




dumb


----------



## lifesaver

dumb - deaf


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> dumb - deaf




Ears


----------



## lifesaver

Ears - hearing Aids


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> Ears - hearing Aids



hard headed


----------



## lifesaver

hard headed - stubborn


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> hard headed - stubborn




Mule


----------



## lifesaver

mule - donkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> mule - donkey



Monkey


----------



## lifesaver

Monkey - Monkey Bars


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> Monkey - Monkey Bars




Juvenile


----------



## lifesaver

Juvenile - child


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> Juvenile - child




immature


----------



## lifesaver

immature - childish


----------



## Uncle Bob

lifesaver said:


> immature - childish




Games.....


----------



## lifesaver

games -  hide and seek


----------



## katybar22

Hide-N-Seek = Found


----------



## babetoo

lost


----------



## bullseye

lost--searching


----------



## roadfix

lost > in space


----------



## katybar22

in space - robot


----------



## roadfix

robot > assembly


----------



## bullseye

assembly -- fabrication


----------



## katybar22

fabrication - metal


----------



## Cooksie

metal - heavy


----------



## babetoo

load


----------



## lifesaver

load - laundry


----------



## jessicacarr

...basket


----------



## roadfix

basket case


----------



## katybar22

nut


----------



## babetoo

legume


----------



## katybar22

legume - peanut


----------



## babetoo

butter


----------



## roadfix

butter > smooth


----------



## babetoo

slick


----------



## ChefJune

slick > ice


----------



## babetoo

cold


----------



## roadfix

cold > cut


----------



## babetoo

stitches


----------



## lifesaver

stitches - sewing


----------



## babetoo

quilting


----------



## lifesaver

quilting - patch working


----------



## babetoo

colorful


----------



## roadfix

kaleidoscope


----------



## babetoo

colorful


----------



## lifesaver

colorful - rainbow


----------



## babetoo

beautiful


----------



## lifesaver

beautiful - lovely


----------



## babetoo

delightfully


----------



## lifesaver

delightfully - happily


----------



## Uncle Bob

happily --- married


----------



## lifesaver

married - couple


----------



## roadfix

couple > 2


----------



## lifesaver

2 - number


----------



## babetoo

one


----------



## roadfix

one > solo


----------



## Uncle Bob

flight


----------



## roadfix

attendant


----------



## bullseye

attendant -- obsequious


----------



## babetoo

i am going to have to look this up. my first impulse is "what" so guess that is an association. lol


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> i am going to have to look this up. my first impulse is "*what*" so guess that is an association. lol


 where


----------



## lifesaver

where - directions


----------



## roadfix

map


----------



## babetoo

directions


----------



## roadfix

map


----------



## babetoo

directions


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> directions


 mapquest


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> mapquest


Google  Maps


----------



## lifesaver

I have looked all through my dictionary and to no avail... What is a Mapquest?


----------



## lifesaver

googlemaps- locate


----------



## roadfix

find


----------



## lifesaver

Find - Locate


----------



## babetoo

house


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> I have looked all through my dictionary and to no avail... What is a Mapquest?


 *mapquest* - driving directions


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> house


 party


----------



## roadfix

party > animal


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> animal


 house


----------



## roadfix

house > mortgage


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> mortgage


 bailout


----------



## roadfix

bailout > AIG


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> AIG


 shady


----------



## babetoo

porch


----------



## roadfix

porch > Porche


----------



## lifesaver

porche - vehicle


----------



## roadfix

vehicle > license


----------



## mudbug

license - licentious


----------



## babetoo

operator


----------



## roadfix

operator > error


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> error


 404


----------



## roadfix

404 > 409


----------



## babetoo

cleaning


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> cleaning


 dusting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

furniture


----------



## lifesaver

furniture - couch


----------



## roadfix

couch > potatoe


----------



## lifesaver

potato - salad


----------



## roadfix

salad > bowl


----------



## babetoo

server


----------



## lifesaver

server - spoon


----------



## babetoo

knife


----------



## lifesaver

knife - sharpener


----------



## lifesaver

sharpener - blade


----------



## babetoo

gay


----------



## roadfix

gay > straight


----------



## lifesaver

straight - line


----------



## babetoo

pick-up


----------



## roadfix

artist


----------



## lifesaver

Artist - painter


----------



## babetoo

monet


----------



## cara

monet - money


----------



## roadfix

money > bank


----------



## Jenyfari

bank > account


----------



## babetoo

empty


----------



## roadfix

empty > tank


----------



## navywife

tank>abrams


----------



## cara

abrams - Tiger


----------



## babetoo

stripes


----------



## roadfix

stripes > Bill Murray


----------



## lifesaver

Bill Marray - Person


----------



## roadfix

person > of interest


----------



## babetoo

suspect


----------



## roadfix

suspect > mug shot


----------



## babetoo

picture


----------



## roadfix

perfect


----------



## babetoo

impossible


----------



## roadfix

mission


----------



## JuanGuady

Baseball.............. cup


----------



## babetoo

beer


----------



## roadfix

beer > brew


----------



## babetoo

foam


----------



## ChefJune

ocean


----------



## roadfix

ocean > pacific


----------



## babetoo

atlantic


----------



## roadfix

Atlantic > Records


----------



## babetoo

files


----------



## Vanilla Bean

files - delete


----------



## babetoo

big mistake


----------



## jessicacarr

oh no!


----------



## roadfix

FAIL!


----------



## Joeboy

epic


----------



## babetoo

movie


----------



## lifesaver

*Theater*


----------



## FuzzyB

Dancing


----------



## lifesaver

*Performing*


----------



## FuzzyB

singing


----------



## roadfix

in the rain


----------



## babetoo

wet


----------



## FuzzyB

umbrella


----------



## ChefJune

Cherbourg


----------



## Uncle Bob

Musical ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## babetoo

chairs


----------



## FuzzyB

table


----------



## Joeboy

leg


----------



## roadfix

leg > up


----------



## babetoo

down


----------



## FuzzyB

left


----------



## roadfix

left > wing


----------



## babetoo

chicken


----------



## roadfix

soup


----------



## babetoo

nuts


----------



## roadfix

bolts


----------



## babetoo

nails


----------



## Uncle Bob

spikes


----------



## babetoo

railroad


----------



## roadfix

ties


----------



## FuzzyB

laces


----------



## babetoo

bows


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

violins


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Strings


----------



## Wyogal

Attached


----------



## FuzzyB

detached


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Missing


----------



## babetoo

child


----------



## roadfix

minor


----------



## orangea

major


----------



## orangea

soldier


----------



## babetoo

war


----------



## FuzzyB

crime


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

punishment


----------



## ChefJune

corporal


----------



## babetoo

captain


----------



## FuzzyB

ship


----------



## Linda123

shore


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

surf


----------



## ChefJune

board


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Game


----------



## roadfix

game > show


----------



## Uncle Bob

Show ~~ Boat


----------



## babetoo

sail


----------



## roadfix

away


----------



## lifesaver

*gone*


----------



## babetoo

forgotten


----------



## FuzzyB

lonely


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

glum


----------



## FuzzyB

sad


----------



## babetoo

morose


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

blue


----------



## FuzzyB

sky


----------



## roadfix

heaven


----------



## babetoo

hell


----------



## roadfix

devils


----------



## babetoo

angels


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

saints


----------



## Uncle Bob

New Orleans


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Football


----------



## Uncle Bob

Football ~~~ Field   (Geaux Tigers!!!)


----------



## babetoo

of dreams


----------



## Wyogal

shoeless


----------



## babetoo

barefoot


----------



## roadfix

in the park


----------



## babetoo

new york


----------



## FuzzyB

city


----------



## sunflower96

town


----------



## roadfix

rural


----------



## Uncle Bob

home


----------



## ChefJune

fries


----------



## babetoo

catsup


----------



## pot clanger

...ketchup  (Mr Burns on The Simpsons...)


----------



## babetoo

mustard


----------



## lifesaver

*seed*


----------



## roadfix

grow


----------



## bevz

grow~garden


----------



## babetoo

work


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

play


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## JJSH

room


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

dance


----------



## babetoo

boogie


----------



## roadfix

nights


----------



## babetoo

days


----------



## roadfix

weeks


----------



## Uncle Bob

time


----------



## roadfix

machine


----------



## babetoo

quilt


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

blanket


----------



## roadfix

statement


----------



## babetoo

bill


----------



## roadfix

gates


----------



## babetoo

security


----------



## roadfix

bars


----------



## babetoo

drinks


----------



## FuzzyB

food


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

chow


----------



## FuzzyB

munch


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

snack


----------



## roadfix

snack > bar


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

drinking


----------



## roadfix

driving


----------



## babetoo

crashing


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

candy


----------



## babetoo

cane


----------



## roadfix

walker


----------



## babetoo

Tennessee


----------



## Reanie525i

Whiskey


----------



## babetoo

shot


----------



## FuzzyB

gun


----------



## babetoo

death


----------



## FuzzyB

black


----------



## lifesaver

*Black >>> Dark*


----------



## FuzzyB

shadow


----------



## babetoo

government


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

clueless


----------



## babetoo

stupid


----------



## DawnT

stupid ......  cupid


----------



## babetoo

love


----------



## FuzzyB

heart


----------



## babetoo

soul


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

music


----------



## babetoo

joy


----------



## FuzzyB

happy


----------



## babetoo

joy


----------



## FuzzyB

bliss


----------



## Wyogal

potatoes (red bliss)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

sweet  (as in sweet potatoes...not that they taste sweet!!)


----------



## babetoo

sour


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

chinese


----------



## Uncle Bob

rice


----------



## babetoo

wine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Glass


----------



## Wyogal

harp


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

orchestra


----------



## Wyogal

concertmaster


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

conductor


----------



## Wyogal

train


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

track


----------



## Uncle Bob

Race


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

car


----------



## babetoo

ride


----------



## Vanilla Bean

amusement


----------



## Uncle Bob

ride


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bike


----------



## Uncle Bob

pedal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brake


----------



## Uncle Bob

pads


----------



## Vanilla Bean

writing


----------



## ButterflyDancer

writting ----> poetry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rhyme


----------



## Uncle Bob

rhymes


----------



## babetoo

dimes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nickels


----------



## FuzzyB

dollars


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

none


----------



## babetoo

zero


----------



## Vanilla Bean

broke


----------



## Uncle Bob

off


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brand


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cattle


----------



## babetoo

call


----------



## Uncle Bob

Duck


----------



## FuzzyB

quack


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

artificial


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sweetener


----------



## Wyogal

yuck


----------



## babetoo

necessary


----------



## FuzzyB

obligation


----------



## lifesaver

*Deed*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Land


----------



## Wyogal

Ho


----------



## Uncle Bob

Island


----------



## babetoo

alone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

home


----------



## babetoo

FREE


----------



## FuzzyB

Willy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whale


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beach


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

strike


----------



## ChefJune

three!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Musketeers


----------



## ChefJune

candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cane

(Love 3 Musketeers)


----------



## babetoo

candy


----------



## FuzzyB

shop


----------



## Wyogal

mall


----------



## FuzzyB

shopping


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bag


----------



## ChefJune

lady


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fingers


----------



## Uncle Bob

tickle.......


----------



## FuzzyB

giggle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

laugh


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

cry


----------



## chicky

tears


----------



## Vanilla Bean

joy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christmas....


----------



## babetoo

gifts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

presents


----------



## Uncle Bob

Offerings


----------



## FuzzyB

turkey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

legs


----------



## Uncle Bob

long


----------



## babetoo

short


----------



## Uncle Bob

stop


----------



## babetoo

go


----------



## Vanilla Bean

out


----------



## babetoo

in


----------



## Uncle Bob

side


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swipe


----------



## babetoo

steal


----------



## FuzzyB

thief


----------



## cara

away


----------



## Uncle Bob

Look


----------



## Vanilla Bean

glance


----------



## radhuni

appearance


----------



## ChefJune

facade


----------



## roadfix

neon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sign


----------



## roadfix

Leo


----------



## FuzzyB

Aries


----------



## cara

lamb


----------



## babetoo

chop


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wood


----------



## cara

axe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cut


----------



## babetoo

and run


----------



## Kathleen

Erm....*Headshot!*

*goes back to gaming*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hook


----------



## babetoo

ladder


----------



## Dinner4Two

climb


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mountain......


----------



## babetoo

high


----------



## roadfix

five


----------



## roadfix

minutes


----------



## Uncle Bob

seconds


----------



## babetoo

hours


----------



## roadfix

twenty four


----------



## roadfix

seven


----------



## roadfix

wonders


----------



## roadfix

Stevie


----------



## roadfix

Nicks


----------



## roadfix

cuts


----------



## roadfix

cold


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## Andy M.

tamale


----------



## roadfix

tamale > Christmas Eve


----------



## babetoo

yum


----------



## lifesaver

*Tasty*


----------



## babetoo

food


----------



## Andy M.

network


----------



## Wyogal

news


----------



## roadfix

liberal


----------



## Andy M.

bias


----------



## roadfix

media


----------



## Andy M.

darling


----------



## roadfix

Oh my


----------



## Uncle Bob

Goodness


----------



## Wyogal

gracious


----------



## babetoo

kind


----------



## roadfix

brand


----------



## lifesaver

Name


----------



## Vanilla Bean

title


----------



## Andy M.

search


----------



## Uncle Bob

light


----------



## Andy M.

Tunnel


----------



## Uncle Bob

vision


----------



## Andy M.

correction


----------



## Wyogal

reprimand


----------



## roadfix

punishment


----------



## Andy M.

crime


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scene


----------



## Andy M.

stealer


----------



## roadfix

Pittsburg


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fan


----------



## roadfix

ceiling


----------



## Wyogal

glass


----------



## babetoo

full


----------



## roadfix

tank


----------



## Wyogal

girl


----------



## roadfix

scout


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boy


----------



## Andy M.

george


----------



## roadfix

W


----------



## HowToBroil

tiger


----------



## Andy M.

stripes


----------



## ChefJune

stars


----------



## Andy M.

galaxy


----------



## roadfix

spiral


----------



## Uncle Bob

pass


----------



## Andy M.

fail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

test


----------



## Uncle Bob

microphone


----------



## roadfix

radio


----------



## babetoo

flyer


----------



## Andy M.

frequent


----------



## Uncle Bob

regular


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ordinary


----------



## Uncle Bob

common


----------



## cara

different


----------



## Uncle Bob

strange


----------



## cara

alien


----------



## Uncle Bob

planet


----------



## cara

sun


----------



## roadfix

hot


----------



## Andy M.

dog


----------



## Uncle Bob

trot


----------



## Andy M.

fox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hound


----------



## Andy M.

Baskervilles


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## cara

movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

ticket


----------



## babetoo

punch


----------



## roadfix

bag


----------



## babetoo

purse


----------



## roadfix

snatcher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

body


----------



## Andy M.

double


----------



## ChefJune

trouble


----------



## roadfix

in-laws


----------



## Uncle Bob

out-laws


----------



## babetoo

crooks


----------



## roadfix

Nixon


----------



## Andy M.

China


----------



## roadfix

1972


----------



## Andy M.

$19.72


----------



## ChefJune

looks like someone is trying to end the game.  What's with the numbers?


----------



## roadfix

ChefJune said:


> looks like someone is trying to end the game.  What's with the numbers?


There is significance in numbers too.  

numbers > figures


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> Food



Not trying to end the game, it was just the first thing that came into my mind.

in response to 'figures' I say,

voluptuous


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Not trying to end the game, it was just the first thing that came into my mind.
> 
> in response to 'figures' I say,
> 
> voluptuous



Exactly.  1972 was the first thing that came to mind because that was the year I graduated from high school and Nixon/China was one of the most significant news item that year, if I remember correctly.

voluptuous > silicone


----------



## Andy M.

Deception


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fake


----------



## roadfix

counterfeit


----------



## babetoo

bogus


----------



## roadfix

bonus


----------



## babetoo

baby


----------



## roadfix

powder


----------



## Andy M.

puff


----------



## roadfix

the magic dragon...


----------



## babetoo

lived by the sea


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sailor


----------



## roadfix

sailor > squid


----------



## babetoo

fried


----------



## Annie68

grease


----------



## Andy M.

slick


----------



## roadfix

slick > 50


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## roadfix

50 > golden


----------



## lifesaver

*golden - gate*


----------



## roadfix

gate > water


----------



## Uncle Bob

Water ~~ Well


----------



## Andy M.

deep


----------



## roadfix

end


----------



## Andy M.

run


----------



## babetoo

hide


----------



## Annie68

...seek


----------



## cara

search


----------



## Uncle Bob

rescue


----------



## roadfix

chopper


----------



## Andy M.

blade


----------



## Annie68

slice


----------



## roadfix

PIE!


----------



## Annie68

...lemon


----------



## Andy M.

meringue


----------



## Uncle Bob

Egg


----------



## babetoo

ironing


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## Andy M.

bored


----------



## LPBeier

uninterested


----------



## babetoo

sleepy


----------



## roadfix

hollow


----------



## Kathleen

shell


----------



## roadfix

station


----------



## Andy M.

wagon


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## Andy M.

caboose


----------



## Kathleen

Red


----------



## babetoo

wagon


----------



## Andy M.

chuck


----------



## roadfix

it


----------



## Uncle Bob

you're


----------



## Andy M.

mine


----------



## roadfix

sweeper


----------



## Andy M.

carpet


----------



## roadfix

shag


----------



## babetoo

haircut


----------



## Andy M.

barber


----------



## roadfix

buzz


----------



## bullseye

cut


----------



## coltsfanchris

out


----------



## roadfix

baseball


----------



## Andy M.

pitcher


----------



## ChefJune

water


----------



## roadfix

rain


----------



## Kathleen

puddles


----------



## Andy M.

puppies


----------



## roadfix

hush


----------



## Andy M.

whisper


----------



## babetoo

yell


----------



## roadfix

yellow


----------



## Andy M.

submarine


----------



## Benni

submerged


----------



## Andy M.

drowning


----------



## roadfix

lifeguard


----------



## ChefJune

beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

bunny


----------



## babetoo

honey


----------



## roadfix

bee


----------



## Andy M.

spelling


----------



## roadfix

check


----------



## Andy M.

Prague


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spires


----------



## roadfix

restaurant


----------



## babetoo

dinner


----------



## cara

cook


----------



## Uncle Bob

stove


----------



## LPBeier

gas


----------



## Andy M.

Maalox


----------



## Uncle Bob

acid


----------



## Kathleen

chemistry


----------



## roadfix

beaker


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass


----------



## LPBeier

drink


----------



## Andy M.

yes


----------



## roadfix

sir


----------



## LPBeier

knight


----------



## roadfix

sword


----------



## LPBeier

fish


----------



## roadfix

sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

bar


----------



## roadfix

hop


----------



## babetoo

bunny


----------



## roadfix

Playboy


----------



## Andy M.

mansion


----------



## roadfix

estate


----------



## LPBeier

auction


----------



## roadfix

Ebay


----------



## babetoo

e coli


----------



## cara

bacteria


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Organism


----------



## cara

life form


----------



## Uncle Bob

alien


----------



## LPBeier

space


----------



## roadfix

shuttle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bus


----------



## Andy M.

stop


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sign......


----------



## roadfix

here


----------



## Andy M.

Rover


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dog


----------



## roadfix

bisquit


----------



## Andy M.

cookie


----------



## Uncle Bob

monster


----------



## Andy M.

mash


----------



## roadfix

Korea


----------



## LPBeier

South


----------



## babetoo

north


----------



## roadfix

pole


----------



## LPBeier

Pole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vault


----------



## LPBeier

robber


----------



## roadfix

armed


----------



## LPBeier

legged


----------



## roadfix

one


----------



## Uncle Bob

two


----------



## roadfix

pair


----------



## Uncle Bob

socks


----------



## Andy M.

shoes


----------



## justplainbill

TSA


----------



## Uncle Bob

Joke


----------



## roadfix

blonde


----------



## babetoo

roots


----------



## roadfix

Kunta Kinte


----------



## LPBeier

freedom


----------



## Andy M.

fries


----------



## roadfix

ketchup


----------



## babetoo

mayo


----------



## Andy M.

clinic


----------



## Uncle Bob

exam


----------



## ChefJune

grade


----------



## roadfix

pitch


----------



## Andy M.

pine


----------



## roadfix

cones


----------



## Andy M.

ice cream


----------



## LPBeier

homemade


----------



## babetoo

ice cream


----------



## DaveSoMD

sundae


----------



## roadfix

Sunday


----------



## DaveSoMD

Drive


----------



## roadfix

Miss Daisy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Flower


----------



## roadfix

child


----------



## DaveSoMD

julia


----------



## LPBeier

Cordon Bleu


----------



## Andy M.

school


----------



## roadfix

fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

sandwich


----------



## Andy M.

chips


----------



## LPBeier

poker


----------



## roadfix

hand


----------



## Uncle Bob

left


----------



## Andy M.

out


----------



## Uncle Bob

strike


----------



## Andy M.

three


----------



## LPBeier

trilogy


----------



## Uncle Bob

American


----------



## LPBeier

neighbour


----------



## Uncle Bob

hood


----------



## LPBeier

gangster


----------



## roadfix

rap


----------



## Uncle Bob

Woodpecker


----------



## Andy M.

Tree


----------



## roadfix

People


----------



## babetoo

magazine


----------



## Andy M.

rifle


----------



## Uncle Bob

scope


----------



## LPBeier

mouthwash


----------



## Andy M.

hogwash


----------



## radhuni

hedgehog


----------



## LPBeier

chocolates


----------



## roadfix

addicts


----------



## LPBeier

Anonymous


----------



## Andy M.

famous


----------



## Uncle Bob

notorious


----------



## LPBeier

Fame

(hey, I really like playing this game with you guys - you never know where it will go!)


----------



## Andy M.

fortune


----------



## LPBeier

500


----------



## Andy M.

Indianapolis


----------



## LPBeier

Race


----------



## babetoo

winner


----------



## LPBeier

loser


----------



## Uncle Bob

last


----------



## babetoo

beginning


----------



## Andy M.

Genesis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Garden


----------



## Andy M.

party


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pool


----------



## Andy M.

cue


----------



## LPBeier

signal


----------



## Andy M.

traffic


----------



## roadfix

jam


----------



## Andy M.

trouble


----------



## babetoo

double


----------



## Andy M.

twin


----------



## LPBeier

bridges


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burn


----------



## roadfix

wood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fire


----------



## roadfix

truck


----------



## Kathleen

monster


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## LPBeier

movie


----------



## roadfix

theater


----------



## babetoo

play


----------



## roadfix

boy


----------



## LPBeier

George


----------



## roadfix

me


----------



## LPBeier

(LOL)

(and my) shadow


----------



## Andy M.

knows


----------



## roadfix

best


----------



## Vanilla Bean

man


----------



## LPBeier

made


----------



## Vanilla Bean

self


----------



## bullseye

absorbed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sponge


----------



## Kathleen

make-up


----------



## roadfix

artist


----------



## Uncle Bob

Canvas


----------



## Andy M.

sails


----------



## babetoo

away


----------



## Vanilla Bean

far


----------



## roadfix

out


----------



## Vanilla Bean

field


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cotton


----------



## DaveSoMD

gin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tonic


----------



## DaveSoMD

water


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boy


----------



## Kathleen

friend


----------



## roadfix

ship


----------



## cara

ocean


----------



## Kathleen

Blue


----------



## roadfix

Dodger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stadium


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kitchen


----------



## Kathleen

chemistry


----------



## babetoo

boom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bomb


----------



## roadfix

1945


----------



## Uncle Bob

past


----------



## Vanilla Bean

present


----------



## roadfix

future


----------



## LPBeier

Back


----------



## roadfix

ache


----------



## Uncle Bob

tooth


----------



## roadfix

fairy


----------



## babetoo

godmother


----------



## Kathleen

Cinderella


----------



## Uncle Bob

slipper


----------



## roadfix

glass


----------



## babetoo

shards


----------



## DaveSoMD

pottery


----------



## Uncle Bob

wheel


----------



## LPBeier

Fortune


----------



## roadfix

teller


----------



## DaveSoMD

bank


----------



## roadfix

deposit


----------



## DaveSoMD

bottle


----------



## Uncle Bob

cap


----------



## Kathleen

ball


----------



## DaveSoMD

game


----------



## Uncle Bob

set


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harden


----------



## roadfix

concrete


----------



## Uncle Bob

blocks


----------



## roadfix

city


----------



## ChefJune

government


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crooks .........


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bank


----------



## roadfix

robbers


----------



## babetoo

masks


----------



## DaveSoMD

surgical


----------



## roadfix

instruments


----------



## bullseye

of destruction


----------



## Kathleen

Bombs


----------



## roadfix

B-52's


----------



## babetoo

airplane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flutter


----------



## Uncle Bob

leaves


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rake


----------



## roadfix

bamboo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shoot


----------



## justplainbill

straight


----------



## DaveSoMD

line


----------



## getoutamykitchen

walk


----------



## radhuni

Talk


----------



## larry1204

gossip 


____________________
*London Hotel*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

slander


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rumor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lies


----------



## roadfix

affair


----------



## Vanilla Bean

family


----------



## Uncle Bob

tradition


----------



## roadfix

culture


----------



## getoutamykitchen

way


----------



## LPBeier

out


----------



## DaveSoMD

doors


----------



## LPBeier

entrance


----------



## roadfix

exam


----------



## DaveSoMD

room


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(to) roam


----------



## roadfix

around


----------



## DaveSoMD

the world


----------



## roadfix

is round


----------



## LPBeier

Mulberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tree


----------



## DaveSoMD

Papers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

registered


----------



## babetoo

vote


----------



## getoutamykitchen

choice


----------



## DaveSoMD

beef


----------



## getoutamykitchen

meat


----------



## roadfix

grinder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sandwich


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## Kathleen

treehouse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nest


----------



## Uncle Bob

bird


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(middle) finger


----------



## babetoo

sandwich


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cookie


----------



## DaveSoMD

dough


----------



## radhuni

Nut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Silly


----------



## Kathleen

girls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dark


----------



## roadfix

chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bar


----------



## Uncle Bob

stool


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pigeon


----------



## Uncle Bob

roost.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

roost........ er  (Sorry, I drew a blank on this one)


----------



## LPBeier

perch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fish


----------



## babetoo

fry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

daddy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Submarine


----------



## radhuni

Captain Nemo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Commander


----------



## roadfix

General


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rank


----------



## roadfix

file


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nail


----------



## roadfix

polish


----------



## DaveSoMD

sausage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

McMuffin


----------



## roadfix

Egg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oval


----------



## roadfix

Office


----------



## DaveSoMD

Depot


----------



## roadfix

Home


----------



## Uncle Bob

Front


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Back


----------



## Uncle Bob

seat


----------



## roadfix

belt


----------



## babetoo

song


----------



## getoutamykitchen

melody


----------



## CookLikeJulia

baseball.... bats!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

CookLikeJulia said:


> baseball.... bats!


----------



## roadfix

CookLikeJulia said:


> baseball.... bats!



3 weeks behind


----------



## babetoo

belfry


----------



## DaveSoMD

tower


----------



## TomWatts

bridge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

River


----------



## radhuni

Seven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

radhuni said:


> Seven


----------



## roadfix

Samurais


----------



## TomWatts

(The Seven is a river 

swords


----------



## getoutamykitchen

TomWatts said:


> (The Seven is a river
> 
> swords



Well that explains it! I learned something new today, thanks!

weapons


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lap


----------



## DaveSoMD

dog


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Companion


----------



## babetoo

prairie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dog


----------



## babetoo

day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

care


----------



## DaveSoMD

giver


----------



## radhuni

Blessings


----------



## TomWatts

Priest


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Worship


----------



## roadfix

Jesus


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heaven


----------



## roadfix

above


----------



## DaveSoMD

average


----------



## roadfix

Joe


----------



## DaveSoMD

cuppa


----------



## getoutamykitchen

java


----------



## roadfix

Krakatoa


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Volcano


----------



## roadfix

lava


----------



## getoutamykitchen

HOT!


----------



## roadfix

Tamale!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mexico


----------



## roadfix

tequila


----------



## LPBeier

sunrise


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pretty


----------



## roadfix

Woman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Superior


----------



## DaveSoMD

cream cakes


----------



## radhuni

Monginis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pastry


----------



## DaveSoMD

cutter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boat


----------



## TomWatts

Oar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paddle


----------



## DaveSoMD

doggie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kitty


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hello


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Good-bye


----------



## Uncle Bob

wave


----------



## getoutamykitchen

surf


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## Uncle Bob

walk


----------



## roadfix

run


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Drip


----------



## roadfix

coffee


----------



## LPBeier

migraine


----------



## melissa27

it was good i like this...........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Headache


----------



## getoutamykitchen

aspirin


----------



## DaveSoMD

willow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

weeping


----------



## gabagoo

my wifes cooking...... doh


----------



## babetoo

sorry i don't know what that means

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'll just play off myself to get this back on track! It's *word* association.

weeping...


sob


----------



## radhuni

cry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

baby


----------



## DaveSoMD

rattle


----------



## Uncle Bob

snake


----------



## roadfix

plumbing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clog


----------



## roadfix

artery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vein


----------



## roadfix

blood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

transfusion


----------



## roadfix

AIDS


----------



## nomomojo

Philadelphia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Phillies


----------



## LPBeier

baseball


----------



## DaveSoMD

diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ring


----------



## Uncle Bob

circus


----------



## roadfix

clown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silly


----------



## DaveSoMD

putty


----------



## roadfix

knife


----------



## getoutamykitchen

slice


----------



## Kathleen

bread


----------



## babetoo

loaf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lazy


----------



## roadfix

Susan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

name


----------



## Uncle Bob

tune


----------



## roadfix

fork


----------



## Uncle Bob

road


----------



## roadfix

silk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flowers


----------



## roadfix

vase


----------



## Catseye

face


----------



## roadfix

book


----------



## Uncle Bob

cover


----------



## DaveSoMD

up


----------



## getoutamykitchen

soar


----------



## roadfix

eagle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bald


----------



## DaveSoMD

Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## roadfix

Jean-Luc Ponte


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Music


----------



## Andy M.

soothes


----------



## roadfix

meditate


----------



## babetoo

calm


----------



## roadfix

Zen


----------



## Andy M.

Buddha


----------



## roadfix

monk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Adrian


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Grenier?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

entourage


----------



## roadfix

body guards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

protect


----------



## Uncle Bob

serve


----------



## roadfix

fault


----------



## Andy M.

blame


----------



## roadfix

accuse


----------



## Andy M.

excuse


----------



## roadfix

me


----------



## getoutamykitchen

myself


----------



## Uncle Bob

I (eye)


----------



## babetoo

ear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nose


----------



## roadfix

job


----------



## Andy M.

estimate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

offer


----------



## roadfix

special


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sale


----------



## Andy M.

boat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dingy


----------



## Andy M.

batty


----------



## Uncle Bob

Strange


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Odd


----------



## Andy M.

even


----------



## Vanilla Bean

same


----------



## getoutamykitchen

identical


----------



## DaveSoMD

twins


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pair


----------



## getoutamykitchen

set


----------



## babetoo

go


----------



## Andy M.

away


----------



## Vanilla Bean

far


----------



## cara

other world


----------



## getoutamykitchen

earth


----------



## cara

planet


----------



## DaveSoMD

forbidden


----------



## roadfix

zone


----------



## Andy M.

defense


----------



## Uncle Bob

Twilight


----------



## Uncle Bob

Offense.........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Guard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Palace


----------



## Andy M.

intrigue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mystery


----------



## roadfix

novel


----------



## DaveSoMD

idea


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thought


----------



## Andy M.

police


----------



## Uncle Bob

Academy


----------



## roadfix

Awards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Trophy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

case


----------



## getoutamykitchen

court


----------



## roadfix

TV


----------



## DaveSoMD

Guide


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tour


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Trip


----------



## babetoo

fall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Colors


----------



## DaveSoMD

rainbow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

prism


----------



## Andy M.

prison


----------



## babetoo

awful


----------



## Andy M.

lawful


----------



## Uncle Bob

legal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

document


----------



## Andy M.

shredder


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grater


----------



## Andy M.

lesser


----------



## wanna be

equal.


----------



## DaveSoMD

opportunity


----------



## Uncle Bob

chance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

game


----------



## DaveSoMD

Monopoly


----------



## babetoo

jail


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bait


----------



## Andy M.

switch


----------



## roadfix

blade


----------



## Andy M.

runner


----------



## roadfix

10K


----------



## Andy M.

money


----------



## babetoo

honey


----------



## Andy M.

sweet


----------



## Uncle Bob

tea


----------



## Andy M.

bag


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lady


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(and the) *Tramp* (didn't want to give anyone the wrong idea)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlize Theron


----------



## Andy M.

hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

pepper


----------



## Andy M.

mill


----------



## DaveSoMD

food


----------



## Andy M.

yum


----------



## Uncle Bob

good


----------



## Andy M.

grief


----------



## getoutamykitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> Charlize Theron



Sorry, brain fart!



*anguish*


----------



## DaveSoMD

sorrow


----------



## roadfix

pity


----------



## Andy M.

party


----------



## DaveSoMD

birthday


----------



## getoutamykitchen

suit


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## DaveSoMD

pin stripe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

line


----------



## roadfix

snort


----------



## DaveSoMD

shot


----------



## Andy M.

put


----------



## roadfix

option


----------



## Andy M.

call


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Girl


----------



## Andy M.

trick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candles


----------



## Andy M.

burn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rubber


----------



## roadfix

condom


----------



## Andy M.

condominium


----------



## babetoo

expensive


----------



## CookLikeJulia

delightful!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wonderful


----------



## getoutamykitchen

awesome


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak


----------



## roadfix

picado


----------



## Uncle Bob

tortillas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shells


----------



## DaveSoMD

ocean


----------



## Andy M.

eleven


----------



## roadfix

seven


----------



## DaveSoMD

of nine


----------



## babetoo

ten


----------



## roadfix

commandments


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rules


----------



## roadfix

apply


----------



## DaveSoMD

online


----------



## roadfix

dating


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trouble


----------



## roadfix

free


----------



## Uncle Bob

lunch


----------



## Andy M.

hungry


----------



## roadfix

Hungary


----------



## Andy M.

gypsy


----------



## roadfix

Kings


----------



## Andy M.

checkmates


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chess


----------



## Andy M.

pie


----------



## roadfix

pi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

investigator


----------



## roadfix

Magnum


----------



## Uncle Bob

44


----------



## babetoo

soldiers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

march


----------



## roadfix

dimes


----------



## Uncle Bob

quarters


----------



## Andy M.

eighths


----------



## roadfix

fraction


----------



## babetoo

hard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

core


----------



## Andy M.

values


----------



## getoutamykitchen

honesty


----------



## Andy M.

policy


----------



## babetoo

insurance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rates


----------



## Uncle Bob

high


----------



## roadfix

munchies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boredom


----------



## roadfix

church


----------



## DaveSoMD

statues


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stiff


----------



## roadfix

dead


----------



## DaveSoMD

ringer


----------



## babetoo

imposter


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake


----------



## Andy M.

cake


----------



## roadfix

bake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

oven


----------



## Andy M.

lovin'


----------



## getoutamykitchen

spoonful


----------



## Andy M.

magic


----------



## babetoo

occult


----------



## DaveSoMD

demon


----------



## Andy M.

steamin'


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vegetables


----------



## DaveSoMD

garden


----------



## roadfix

variety


----------



## Andy M.

sobriety


----------



## roadfix

checkpoint


----------



## Uncle Bob

charlie


----------



## Andy M.

barley


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn


----------



## roadfix

horn


----------



## Andy M.

shorn


----------



## roadfix

mourn


----------



## DaveSoMD

weep


----------



## roadfix

Jeep


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wrangler


----------



## roadfix

Levis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jeans


----------



## Andy M.

beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

farts


----------



## Andy M.

beano


----------



## roadfix

beanie


----------



## Andy M.

zucchini


----------



## DaveSoMD

bread


----------



## getoutamykitchen

butter


----------



## Andy M.

stutter


----------



## roadfix

utter


----------



## Andy M.

shutter


----------



## roadfix

bug


----------



## Andy M.

Volkswagen


----------



## roadfix

Beetle


----------



## DaveSoMD

Baley


----------



## babetoo

liqueur


----------



## roadfix

Midori


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sweet


----------



## DaveSoMD

tooth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wisdom


----------



## Andy M.

tooth


----------



## DaveSoMD

al dente


----------



## Andy M.

Al Capone


----------



## spork

bootleg


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jeans


----------



## Andy M.

denim


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bird


----------



## DaveSoMD

cardinal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bishop


----------



## Uncle Bob

rook


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crow


----------



## Uncle Bob

noisy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crowd


----------



## Andy M.

proud


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stand


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## cara

hill


----------



## roadfix

anita


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bryant


----------



## Andy M.

kobe


----------



## roadfix

beef


----------



## Andy M.

complaint


----------



## Uncle Bob

desk


----------



## roadfix

job


----------



## getoutamykitchen

employment


----------



## roadfix

unemployment


----------



## DaveSoMD

office


----------



## getoutamykitchen

oval


----------



## roadfix

opal


----------



## Andy M.

pretty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

woman


----------



## Uncle Bob

man


----------



## babetoo

dude


----------



## roadfix

ranch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dressing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

room


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

match


----------



## Andy M.

flame


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fire


----------



## Andy M.

engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

station


----------



## Uncle Bob

motor


----------



## roadfix

skills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ability


----------



## Uncle Bob

talent


----------



## Andy M.

scout


----------



## roadfix

International


----------



## Andy M.

Harvester


----------



## getoutamykitchen

farmer


----------



## Uncle Bob

broke


----------



## cara

new


----------



## roadfix

news


----------



## getoutamykitchen

paper


----------



## DaveSoMD

airplane


----------



## roadfix

the movie


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## Andy M.

why


----------



## roadfix

because


----------



## DaveSoMD

reason


----------



## roadfix

enough


----------



## DaveSoMD

sufficient


----------



## Andy M.

deficient


----------



## DaveSoMD

missing


----------



## Andy M.

link


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chain


----------



## Uncle Bob

logging


----------



## DaveSoMD

timber


----------



## roadfix

beam


----------



## SNPiccolo5

laser


----------



## roadfix

level


----------



## Andy M.

even


----------



## roadfix

Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Stella


----------



## roadfix

the movie


----------



## babetoo

chick flick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

emotional


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stress


----------



## getoutamykitchen

snap


----------



## roadfix

postal


----------



## Andy M.

zone


----------



## roadfix

tone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sound


----------



## Andy M.

stereo


----------



## roadfix

type


----------



## getoutamykitchen

font


----------



## Uncle Bob

candy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chocolate


----------



## Andy M.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup


----------



## roadfix

coupe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

car


----------



## Andy M.

Veyron


----------



## roadfix

rayon


----------



## babetoo

silk


----------



## Andy M.

necktie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ascot


----------



## roadfix

mascot


----------



## Andy M.

Symbol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Logo


----------



## roadfix

hobo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

homeless


----------



## Uncle Bob

puppy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cute


----------



## Andy M.

grandson


----------



## DaveSoMD

granddaughter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babysit


----------



## DaveSoMD

teenager


----------



## getoutamykitchen

patience


----------



## babetoo

impatience


----------



## Andy M.

frustration


----------



## Vanilla Bean

irritation


----------



## Uncle Bob

itch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scratch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

off


----------



## radhuni

On


----------



## Andy M.

time


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bomb


----------



## Andy M.

boom


----------



## Uncle Bob

town


----------



## Roberta

baseball    - hot dogs


----------



## roadfix

town > meeting


----------



## Andy M.

minds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

thoughts


----------



## roadfix

prayers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

answered


----------



## Uncle Bob

questions


----------



## Andy M.

curiosity


----------



## babetoo

cat


----------



## Andy M.

dislike


----------



## getoutamykitchen

like


----------



## Andy M.

as


----------



## roadfix

if


----------



## Andy M.

what


----------



## Uncle Bob

for


----------



## roadfix

four


----------



## Uncle Bob

legs


----------



## roadfix

nylons


----------



## Uncle Bob

parachute........


----------



## cara

broken leg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

show


----------



## Kathleen

time


----------



## Uncle Bob

clock


----------



## Kathleen

work


----------



## cara

rest


----------



## Kathleen

stop


----------



## Uncle Bob

sign


----------



## getoutamykitchen

omen


----------



## roadfix

Damien


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Father


----------



## babetoo

hero


----------



## DaveSoMD

firefighters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brave


----------



## DaveSoMD

Atlanta


----------



## Uncle Bob

South


----------



## getoutamykitchen

North


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vault


----------



## DaveSoMD

olympics


----------



## Uncle Bob

rings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wedding


----------



## DaveSoMD

church


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Elephant


----------



## DaveSoMD

getoutamykitchen said:


> actually some weddings are like a circus!
> 
> 
> Elephant


 
I had to make a quick edit 


ears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ringing


----------



## DaveSoMD

telephone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

call


----------



## Andy M.

me


----------



## Vanilla Bean

you


----------



## getoutamykitchen

who


----------



## Uncle Bob

dat


----------



## Kathleen

saints


----------



## Uncle Bob

Champions......


----------



## Andy M.

sigh


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cry


----------



## roadfix

baby


----------



## Uncle Bob

bed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

head


----------



## Uncle Bob

ache


----------



## DaveSoMD

pain


----------



## roadfix

killer


----------



## Uncle Bob

whale


----------



## roadfix

Shamu


----------



## DaveSoMD

Orka


----------



## KAYLINDA

yuck!


----------



## babetoo

bad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smell


----------



## Gennie32

aroma


----------



## Uncle Bob

odor


----------



## Andy M.

fragrance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pleasant


----------



## Andy M.

pheasant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

glass


----------



## Andy M.

menagerie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

crew


----------



## Andy M.

brew


----------



## Uncle Bob

witch


----------



## roadfix

hunt


----------



## Uncle Bob

deer


----------



## roadfix

Abby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

advice


----------



## roadfix

free


----------



## Andy M.

elsa


----------



## roadfix

el salvador


----------



## Kathleen

bull


----------



## Andy M.

feathers


----------



## Kathleen

Tar


----------



## roadfix

roof


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fiddler


----------



## DaveSoMD

bow


----------



## Andy M.

ribbon


----------



## ohwhataday03

typewriter


----------



## roadfix

obsolete


----------



## ohwhataday03

OLD .


----------



## Andy M.

gold


----------



## ohwhataday03

Ring


----------



## Andy M.

nose


----------



## babetoo

job


----------



## Vanilla Bean

money


----------



## getoutamykitchen

plastic


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bags


----------



## Uncle Bob

container


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gardening


----------



## Andy M.

sauce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pasta


----------



## Andy M.

enough


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## Andy M.

drop


----------



## roadfix

kick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

start


----------



## DaveSoMD

beginning


----------



## roadfix

end


----------



## DaveSoMD

game


----------



## getoutamykitchen

over


----------



## roadfix

rover


----------



## DaveSoMD

land


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plane


----------



## roadfix

flat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iron


----------



## roadfix

wrought


----------



## Uncle Bob

iron


----------



## roadfix

man


----------



## Vanilla Bean

made


----------



## Uncle Bob

maid


----------



## bullseye

staff


----------



## ohwhataday03

paid


----------



## roadfix

laid


----------



## bullseye

bricks


----------



## Andy M.

spayed


----------



## babetoo

cat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

derby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mud


----------



## Vanilla Bean

name


----------



## Andy M.

pie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

crust


----------



## Andy M.

dust


----------



## roadfix

bust


----------



## Andy M.

rust


----------



## roadfix

lust


----------



## Andy M.

passion


----------



## roadfix

fashion


----------



## Andy M.

expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

costly


----------



## roadfix

mostly


----------



## Andy M.

ghostly


----------



## roadfix

spirits


----------



## Andy M.

drinks


----------



## roadfix

cocktails


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nightcaps


----------



## Andy M.

whitecaps


----------



## getoutamykitchen

greet


----------



## Uncle Bob

speak


----------



## DaveSoMD

spoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

bicycle


----------



## DaveSoMD

cards


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flat


----------



## roadfix

tire


----------



## Andy M.

fire


----------



## babetoo

ice


----------



## roadfix

nice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet


----------



## Andy M.

savory


----------



## getoutamykitchen

steak


----------



## Vanilla Bean

knife


----------



## Uncle Bob

cut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Boo boo


----------



## Andy M.

Boo Hoo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cry


----------



## Andy M.

river


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mississippi


----------



## Andy M.

uncle bob


----------



## roadfix

cast iron


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn bread


----------



## DaveSoMD

chili


----------



## ohwhataday03

Beans


----------



## Kathleen

weinnies


----------



## Andy M.

sauerkraut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hotdogs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buns


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cheeks


----------



## nonameperson

Blush


----------



## roadfix

flush


----------



## Andy M.

pride


----------



## cara

victory


----------



## Andy M.

garden


----------



## roadfix

hose


----------



## Andy M.

nose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ring


----------



## Uncle Bob

circus


----------



## roadfix

tent


----------



## Uncle Bob

teepee


----------



## Andy M.

wigwam


----------



## Uncle Bob

buffalo


----------



## Andy M.

New York


----------



## Uncle Bob

City


----------



## Andy M.

mouse


----------



## roadfix

trap


----------



## Andy M.

door


----------



## DaveSoMD

storm


----------



## Andy M.

cellar


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine


----------



## Andy M.

whine


----------



## babetoo

pout


----------



## roadfix

gout


----------



## getoutamykitchen

painful


----------



## cara

dentist


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cavity


----------



## getoutamykitchen

extract


----------



## Uncle Bob

vanilla


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bean


----------



## cara

bake


----------



## Uncle Bob

Clam


----------



## cara

water


----------



## Uncle Bob

slide


----------



## roadfix

sled


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bob


----------



## Andy M.

tail


----------



## Uncle Bob

cat


----------



## roadfix

meow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitty


----------



## DaveSoMD

litter


----------



## Andy M.

box


----------



## Uncle Bob

knife


----------



## roadfix

survival


----------



## Uncle Bob

training


----------



## DaveSoMD

marathon


----------



## roadfix

man


----------



## Uncle Bob

run


----------



## Uncle Bob

woman


----------



## babetoo

child


----------



## cara

feed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dine


----------



## cara

restaurant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

menu


----------



## DaveSoMD

choices


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decisions


----------



## Uncle Bob

hard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tough


----------



## Uncle Bob

rough


----------



## Andy M.

tumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

fumble


----------



## getoutamykitchen

football


----------



## Andy M.

Patriots


----------



## roadfix

New England


----------



## Andy M.

home


----------



## babetoo

run


----------



## Andy M.

walk


----------



## roadfix

slow


----------



## Uncle Bob

poke


----------



## roadfix

fun


----------



## getoutamykitchen

enjoy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

happy


----------



## Andy M.

Birthday


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## Uncle Bob

animal


----------



## roadfix

cookies


----------



## Andy M.

milk


----------



## roadfix

duds


----------



## babetoo

clothes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

line


----------



## getoutamykitchen

script


----------



## Vanilla Bean

memorize


----------



## Uncle Bob

memories


----------



## roadfix

memoir


----------



## Andy M.

secrets


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hidden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

incognito


----------



## Andy M.

incommunicado


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hush


----------



## cara

quiet


----------



## Andy M.

puppy


----------



## cara

bark


----------



## Uncle Bob

pine


----------



## Andy M.

nuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

crazy


----------



## cara

friend


----------



## babetoo

funny


----------



## Andy M.

bone


----------



## roadfix

dry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

arid


----------



## roadfix

desert


----------



## babetoo

dry


----------



## bullseye

dry--wine


----------



## roadfix

tasting


----------



## Andy M.

basting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

marinade


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meat


----------



## Uncle Bob

grinder


----------



## Andy M.

submarine


----------



## cara

water


----------



## Uncle Bob

polo


----------



## roadfix

marco


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Island


----------



## Uncle Bob

paradise


----------



## Andy M.

beach


----------



## Uncle Bob

umbrella


----------



## Andy M.

rain


----------



## Uncle Bob

mud


----------



## babetoo

dirty


----------



## Uncle Bob

rag


----------



## Andy M.

time


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alexander


----------



## Andy M.

Joplin


----------



## Uncle Bob

piano


----------



## Andy M.

concerto


----------



## Uncle Bob

Orchestra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brass


----------



## Uncle Bob

quintet


----------



## DaveSoMD

string


----------



## roadfix

beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fart


----------



## babetoo

gas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

antacid


----------



## roadfix

ulcer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stomach


----------



## Andy M.

food


----------



## Vanilla Bean

court


----------



## Andy M.

lawyer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

money


----------



## getoutamykitchen

evil


----------



## Uncle Bob

devil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hell


----------



## Andy M.

angel


----------



## roadfix

cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

pan


----------



## Andy M.

flute


----------



## roadfix

fluke


----------



## Uncle Bob

flounder


----------



## DaveSoMD

stuffed


----------



## roadfix

animal


----------



## DaveSoMD

planet


----------



## roadfix

hollywood


----------



## Uncle Bob

vine


----------



## bullseye

ivy


----------



## Andy M.

poison


----------



## bullseye

mickey


----------



## Uncle Bob

mouse


----------



## bullseye

hole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pit


----------



## bullseye

seed


----------



## roadfix

plant


----------



## bullseye

set up


----------



## getoutamykitchen

assemble


----------



## Uncle Bob

join


----------



## Andy M.

matrimony


----------



## getoutamykitchen

married


----------



## Andy M.

harried


----------



## getoutamykitchen

annoy


----------



## Andy M.

nag


----------



## roadfix

wife


----------



## Uncle Bob

mate


----------



## Andy M.

check


----------



## Uncle Bob

pay


----------



## Andy M.

net


----------



## roadfix

gross


----------



## getoutamykitchen

disgusting


----------



## Uncle Bob

sickening


----------



## getoutamykitchen

horrible


----------



## Andy M.

cauliflower


----------



## Uncle Bob

dip


----------



## Andy M.

sheep


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ewe


----------



## Uncle Bob

ram


----------



## roadfix

rod


----------



## getoutamykitchen

reel


----------



## Andy M.

stagger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unsteady


----------



## roadfix

imbalance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fall


----------



## roadfix

spring


----------



## Andy M.

forward


----------



## roadfix

pass


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gas


----------



## bullseye

ration


----------



## Uncle Bob

care


----------



## bullseye

protection


----------



## Andy M.

racket


----------



## bullseye

hood


----------



## roadfix

ornament


----------



## bullseye

symbol


----------



## roadfix

sign


----------



## Andy M.

post


----------



## babetoo

office


----------



## bullseye

romance


----------



## roadfix

novel


----------



## Andy M.

fiction


----------



## bullseye

escape


----------



## Andy M.

hatch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

egg


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scramble


----------



## Uncle Bob

run


----------



## Andy M.

gingerbread


----------



## getoutamykitchen

house


----------



## roadfix

guest


----------



## getoutamykitchen

visitor


----------



## Uncle Bob

company


----------



## roadfix

Three's


----------



## Uncle Bob

triplets


----------



## getoutamykitchen

triangle


----------



## Andy M.

chimes


----------



## bullseye

wind


----------



## roadfix

hurricane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Florida


----------



## bullseye

keys


----------



## roadfix

lose


----------



## bullseye

search


----------



## roadfix

light


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dark


----------



## roadfix

knight


----------



## Andy M.

squire


----------



## roadfix

squirrel


----------



## Andy M.

nuts


----------



## babetoo

soup


----------



## Dove

Crackers[/B]


----------



## expatgirl

Peanut Butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jelly


----------



## Andy M.

bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter


----------



## Andy M.

ball


----------



## DaveSoMD

beach


----------



## Andy M.

swim


----------



## DaveSoMD

fins


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish


----------



## roadfix

tail


----------



## expatgirl

tail---END


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zone


----------



## expatgirl

Parking


----------



## roadfix

ticket


----------



## babetoo

speeding


----------



## Uncle Bob

fast


----------



## Andy M.

loose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

women


----------



## DaveSoMD

screw


----------



## getoutamykitchen

driver


----------



## DaveSoMD

racer


----------



## babetoo

winner


----------



## DaveSoMD

champion


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trophy


----------



## babetoo

wife


----------



## Andy M.

strife


----------



## Uncle Bob

stress


----------



## Andy M.

chess


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, My!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What!


----------



## expatgirl

A Woman!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

trouble......


----------



## expatgirl

tsunami


----------



## roadfix

tidal


----------



## Andy M.

basin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wash


----------



## Uncle Bob

tub


----------



## roadfix

lard


----------



## babetoo

pie crust


----------



## getoutamykitchen

slice


----------



## roadfix

pizza


----------



## getoutamykitchen

delivery


----------



## expatgirl

newborn


----------



## Andy M.

sleepless


----------



## babetoo

exhausted


----------



## getoutamykitchen

me


----------



## Uncle Bob

awake


----------



## Andy M.

aware


----------



## Uncle Bob

conscious


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unconscious


----------



## Andy M.

comatose


----------



## roadfix

vegetable


----------



## Andy M.

Fruit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cocktail


----------



## Andy M.

booze


----------



## expatgirl

bubbly


----------



## Uncle Bob

soap


----------



## Andy M.

stone


----------



## Uncle Bob

wall


----------



## Andy M.

berlin


----------



## Uncle Bob

gate


----------



## roadfix

valve


----------



## DaveSoMD

garden


----------



## Uncle Bob

tractor


----------



## DaveSoMD

plow


----------



## roadfix

snow


----------



## Uncle Bob

flurry


----------



## babetoo

light


----------



## Andy M.

candle


----------



## roadfix

power


----------



## Andy M.

mower


----------



## roadfix

rower


----------



## Andy M.

oar


----------



## roadfix

roar


----------



## Andy M.

store


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stow


----------



## Uncle Bob

away


----------



## Andy M.

Shanghai


----------



## roadfix

red


----------



## expatgirl

cabbage


----------



## Andy M.

sauerkraut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hotdogs


----------



## Uncle Bob

buns


----------



## expatgirl

butter


----------



## roadfix

smooth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silk


----------



## Uncle Bob

stockings


----------



## roadfix

nylons


----------



## Uncle Bob

parachute


----------



## babetoo

landing


----------



## roadfix

knots


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tangled


----------



## roadfix

hair


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Song


----------



## roadfix

Brian's


----------



## Andy M.

Piccolo


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pinochio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Liar


----------



## Uncle Bob

nose


----------



## roadfix

job


----------



## DaveSoMD

work


----------



## Uncle Bob

hard


----------



## bullseye

row (to hoe)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Corn


----------



## Andy M.

ear


----------



## Uncle Bob

hear


----------



## Andy M.

beer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stein


----------



## bullseye

Ben


----------



## expatgirl

$100 bill.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cash


----------



## Andy M.

carry


----------



## roadfix

and conceal


----------



## babetoo

hide


----------



## roadfix

seek


----------



## Andy M.

find


----------



## roadfix

treasure


----------



## Uncle Bob

chest


----------



## expatgirl

open-heart surgery


----------



## roadfix

cardiology


----------



## Andy M.

lifesaver


----------



## expatgirl

Titanic


----------



## roadfix

the movie


----------



## expatgirl

Oscar


----------



## roadfix

Meyer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Weenie


----------



## Dove

*Base Ball*


----------



## Andy M.

Red Sox


----------



## roadfix

Boston


----------



## Andy M.

Patriots


----------



## Uncle Bob

Revolutionary


----------



## Dove

*War*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Freedom


----------



## bullseye

fighters


----------



## Andy M.

boxers


----------



## bullseye

briefs


----------



## Andy M.

lawyers


----------



## bullseye

trials (can't say what first comes to mind!)


----------



## Andy M.

tribulations


----------



## bullseye

distress


----------



## Andy M.

signal


----------



## bullseye

turn


----------



## Andy M.

season


----------



## bullseye

time


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wasted


----------



## Uncle Bob

away


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vacation


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heat


----------



## Andy M.

sheet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

three


----------



## Andy M.

wind


----------



## babetoo

fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

truck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

semi


----------



## Uncle Bob

circle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

life


----------



## bullseye

elixir


----------



## Uncle Bob

magic


----------



## getoutamykitchen

carpet


----------



## pdswife

cleaner


----------



## Andy M.

gleaner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gather


----------



## roadfix

around


----------



## ChefJune

near


----------



## roadfix

close


----------



## Andy M.

encounter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

alien


----------



## roadfix

registration


----------



## Uncle Bob

form


----------



## roadfix

1040


----------



## Uncle Bob

theft


----------



## Andy M.

legalized


----------



## Uncle Bob

Revolt


----------



## Andy M.

revolutionary


----------



## roadfix

Road


----------



## Uncle Bob

country


----------



## pdswife

Mexico


----------



## roadfix

tacos


----------



## pdswife

bells


----------



## roadfix

whistles


----------



## Uncle Bob

referee


----------



## Andy M.

penalty


----------



## roadfix

box


----------



## Andy M.

score


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cut


----------



## Andy M.

chase


----------



## roadfix

Manhattan


----------



## babetoo

cocktail


----------



## pdswife

Booze


----------



## roadfix

ooze


----------



## Andy M.

snooze


----------



## roadfix

lose


----------



## Uncle Bob

game


----------



## roadfix

over


----------



## Andy M.

top


----------



## roadfix

hat


----------



## Andy M.

cat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

allergies


----------



## cara

summer


----------



## Kathleen

lovin'


----------



## expatgirl

"spoonfuls"


----------



## Uncle Bob

"shuga"


----------



## roadfix

daddy


----------



## cara

bike


----------



## getoutamykitchen

shorts


----------



## babetoo

summer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vacation


----------



## roadfix

spot


----------



## expatgirl

cruise.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ship


----------



## Andy M.

overeat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> overeat


  ?


stuffed


----------



## Andy M.

getoutamykitchen said:


> ?
> 
> 
> stuffed



Overeat is what people do on a cruise ship.

stuffed = shrimp.


----------



## Dove

*Sea Scallops*


----------



## babetoo

dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

time


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clock


----------



## Uncle Bob

tower


----------



## Andy M.

Babel


----------



## bullseye

language


----------



## expatgirl

dialects


----------



## getoutamykitchen

speech


----------



## bullseye

oratory


----------



## Uncle Bob

bull


----------



## roadfix

pucky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chips


----------



## Andy M.

potato


----------



## roadfix

Idaho


----------



## DaveSoMD

private


----------



## Uncle Bob

club


----------



## roadfix

soda


----------



## Uncle Bob

baking


----------



## DaveSoMD

powder


----------



## Andy M.

puff


----------



## roadfix

dragon


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire


----------



## DaveSoMD

smoke


----------



## babetoo

bbq


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sauce


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

granache


----------



## pdswife

Frosting


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

milk


----------



## pdswife

shake...


(not that I want ice cream or anything!!)


----------



## roadfix

earthquake


----------



## Andy M.

fault


----------



## pdswife

not mine


----------



## Andy M.

shaft


----------



## roadfix

crank


----------



## pdswife

Turn


----------



## roadfix

your


----------



## Andy M.

cheek


----------



## pdswife

dancing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fool


----------



## Uncle Bob

clown


----------



## pdswife

Bozo


----------



## bullseye

youth


----------



## Andy M.

Group


----------



## roadfix

Yahoo


----------



## bullseye

Houyhnhnm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Horses..........


----------



## bullseye

cowboys


----------



## Andy M.

Cowgirls


----------



## bullseye

blues


----------



## roadfix

brothers


----------



## bullseye

family


----------



## roadfix

affair


----------



## bullseye

remember


----------



## Uncle Bob

when


----------



## bullseye

how


----------



## Andy M.

now


----------



## bullseye

brown


----------



## Andy M.

cow


----------



## bullseye

udder


----------



## Dove

*Milk*


----------



## Uncle Bob

shake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tremble


----------



## Uncle Bob

quake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

earth


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

rotating


----------



## Uncle Bob

grinding.......


----------



## Andy M.

grits


----------



## Uncle Bob

shrimp


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ocean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eleven


----------



## roadfix

Heaven


----------



## Uncle Bob

gates


----------



## roadfix

bill


----------



## Andy M.

beak


----------



## ChefJune

talon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Falcon


----------



## roadfix

Snowman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frosty


----------



## Dove

*Vanilla*


----------



## roadfix

fudge


----------



## Uncle Bob

nudge


----------



## babetoo

wink


----------



## DaveSoMD

blink


----------



## roadfix

eye


----------



## Uncle Bob

candy


----------



## Andy M.

doll


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barbie


----------



## roadfix

Ken


----------



## babetoo

over priced


----------



## Andy M.

undervalued


----------



## getoutamykitchen

life


----------



## Andy M.

magazine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gun


----------



## Andy M.

Shoot


----------



## roadfix

bamboo


----------



## Andy M.

grass


----------



## Dove

*Lawn Mower*


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## Andy M.

overboard


----------



## Dove

*Life saver*


----------



## DaveSoMD

candy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

kisses


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hershey


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## DaveSoMD

bunny


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Me


----------



## Andy M.

carrot


----------



## ChefJune

celery


----------



## Andy M.

salt


----------



## babetoo

pepper


----------



## Andy M.

pot


----------



## Dove

*Pan*


----------



## Andy M.

flute


----------



## DaveSoMD

champagne


----------



## Kathleen

bubbles


----------



## DaveSoMD

soap


----------



## Andy M.

dope


----------



## Dove

*Dummy*


----------



## Andy M.

dim


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wit


----------



## Andy M.

wisdom


----------



## getoutamykitchen

knowledge


----------



## Andy M.

power


----------



## getoutamykitchen

electricity


----------



## roadfix

shock


----------



## Andy M.

awe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gasp


----------



## pdswife

air


----------



## Andy M.

fresh


----------



## roadfix

squeezed


----------



## Andy M.

hugged


----------



## Uncle Bob

loved


----------



## getoutamykitchen

one


----------



## LPBeier

lonely


----------



## DaveSoMD

hearts


----------



## LPBeier

club


----------



## Andy M.

band


----------



## roadfix

aid


----------



## LPBeier

Help


----------



## Andy M.

hand


----------



## roadfix

foot


----------



## DaveSoMD

step


----------



## Uncle Bob

two


----------



## roadfix

pair


----------



## DaveSoMD

pants


----------



## Andy M.

breathes


----------



## babetoo

short of


----------



## roadfix

funds


----------



## LPBeier

sponsors


----------



## Andy M.

money


----------



## roadfix

honey


----------



## Andy M.

bees


----------



## roadfix

hive


----------



## LPBeier

hairdo


----------



## roadfix

swirl


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dizzy


----------



## Andy M.

vertigo


----------



## Uncle Bob

ear


----------



## Andy M.

ground


----------



## getoutamykitchen

zero


----------



## Uncle Bob

nuttin


----------



## roadfix

nada


----------



## Andy M.

zilch


----------



## mollyanne

margarita-mix


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lime


----------



## Andy M.

coconut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tree


----------



## Andy M.

four


----------



## Uncle Bob

tops


----------



## Andy M.

temptations


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dangerous


----------



## mollyanne

...liaisons
YouTube - Dangerous Liaisons (trailer)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

relationship


----------



## mollyanne

love


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Unconditional


----------



## LPBeier

free


----------



## Andy M.

offer


----------



## roadfix

give


----------



## getoutamykitchen

take


----------



## roadfix

five


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dollars


----------



## roadfix

cents


----------



## LPBeier

coins


----------



## roadfix

silver


----------



## LPBeier

lining


----------



## getoutamykitchen

garment


----------



## Uncle Bob

robe


----------



## Dove

*Slippers*


----------



## roadfix

glass


----------



## Andy M.

whiskey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lullaby


----------



## Uncle Bob

baby


----------



## roadfix

powder


----------



## Uncle Bob

black


----------



## Andy M.

musket


----------



## roadfix

musketeer


----------



## Andy M.

three


----------



## roadfix

strikes


----------



## Uncle Bob

lucky


----------



## Andy M.

strikes


----------



## LPBeier

baseball


----------



## Andy M.

Sunday!


----------



## babetoo

monday


----------



## Andy M.

blues


----------



## LPBeier

Football


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Saturday


----------



## Uncle Bob

night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Day


----------



## Andy M.

trip


----------



## Uncle Bob

Map


----------



## Andy M.

Quest


----------



## mollyanne

Camelot


----------



## Uncle Bob

King


----------



## LPBeier

Elvis


----------



## Andy M.

Costello


----------



## LPBeier

Abbott


----------



## roadfix

Laboratories


----------



## Andy M.

experiments


----------



## Uncle Bob

lab


----------



## roadfix

dog


----------



## LPBeier

bounty hunter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Reward


----------



## roadfix

card


----------



## Uncle Bob

deck


----------



## Andy M.

ship


----------



## roadfix

cruise


----------



## getoutamykitchen

control


----------



## roadfix

device


----------



## Dove

*object*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thing


----------



## LPBeier

Addams Family


----------



## babetoo

spooky


----------



## LPBeier

ghosts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

spirit


----------



## DaveSoMD

gin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rummy


----------



## Uncle Bob

tummy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ache


----------



## roadfix

pain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ouch


----------



## LPBeier

bandaid


----------



## babetoo

antibotic


----------



## Andy M.

antibacterial


----------



## roadfix

soap


----------



## Dove

*water*


----------



## Andy M.

bath


----------



## jennyblckrckr

shower


----------



## getoutamykitchen

storm


----------



## DaveSoMD

perfect


----------



## roadfix

score


----------



## getoutamykitchen

100%


----------



## roadfix

pure


----------



## getoutamykitchen

untainted


----------



## LPBeier

lysol


----------



## roadfix

disinfectant


----------



## LPBeier

clean


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweep


----------



## LPBeier

stakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

steaks


----------



## LPBeier

BBQ


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ribs


----------



## LPBeier

Sauce


----------



## Andy M.

pizza


----------



## LPBeier

pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pecan


----------



## Andy M.

sandie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cookie


----------



## LPBeier

monster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mash


----------



## LPBeier

potatoes


----------



## babetoo

fried


----------



## LPBeier

chicken!


----------



## roadfix

nuggets


----------



## LPBeier

gold


----------



## Uncle Bob

coin


----------



## roadfix

slot


----------



## LPBeier

mail


----------



## babetoo

person


----------



## LPBeier

place


----------



## babetoo

home


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sweet


----------



## roadfix

jesus


----------



## Andy M.

easter


----------



## DaveSoMD

bunny


----------



## roadfix

hop


----------



## babetoo

trail


----------



## roadfix

hike


----------



## getoutamykitchen

football


----------



## LPBeier

field


----------



## roadfix

trip


----------



## Uncle Bob

counter


----------



## roadfix

measure


----------



## LPBeier

inch


----------



## roadfix

ruler


----------



## LPBeier

King


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arthur


----------



## Andy M.

unbleached


----------



## roadfix

flour


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sack


----------



## roadfix

quaterback


----------



## LPBeier

change


----------



## Dove

*Coins*


----------



## LPBeier

fountain


----------



## babetoo

youth


----------



## LPBeier

age


----------



## Dove

*senior*


----------



## roadfix

citizen


----------



## LPBeier

Cane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

limp


----------



## LPBeier

soggy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wet


----------



## cara

rain


----------



## Andy M.

stopped


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clogged


----------



## roadfix

artery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flow


----------



## Andy M.

go


----------



## roadfix

gone


----------



## babetoo

away


----------



## LPBeier

yonder


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dixieland


----------



## babetoo

memphis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rendezvous


----------



## cara

love


----------



## roadfix

peace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

serenity


----------



## roadfix

zen


----------



## LPBeier

karma


----------



## Andy M.

chameleon


----------



## LPBeier

lizard


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## Andy M.

Godzilla


----------



## LPBeier

movie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

theater


----------



## LPBeier

Opera


----------



## roadfix

glasses


----------



## Andy M.

drinks


----------



## Dove

Sodas[/B]


----------



## LPBeier

Italian


----------



## roadfix

opera


----------



## Andy M.

House


----------



## roadfix

wine


----------



## babetoo

roses


----------



## Uncle Bob

thorns


----------



## justplainbill

crown


----------



## roadfix

jewel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thief


----------



## roadfix

Bagdad


----------



## justplainbill

AliBaba


----------



## Uncle Bob

forty


----------



## justplainbill

Helen Trent.


----------



## roadfix

Trenton


----------



## justplainbill

Cornwallis


----------



## babetoo

war


----------



## LPBeier

peace


----------



## roadfix

bro


----------



## babetoo

taser


----------



## roadfix

civil rights


----------



## babetoo

over due


----------



## LPBeier

late


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tardy


----------



## Uncle Bob

school


----------



## roadfix

bus


----------



## Andy M.

band


----------



## justplainbill

wagon


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## Andy M.

depot


----------



## Uncle Bob

telegraph


----------



## Andy M.

punch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spiked


----------



## justplainbill

Cannon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ball


----------



## Andy M.

peen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hammer


----------



## Andy M.

Time


----------



## justplainbill

fugit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Flies


----------



## babetoo

shoo!!


----------



## roadfix

goo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gel


----------



## roadfix

gelatin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jello


----------



## Andy M.

yellow


----------



## roadfix

submarine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sandwich


----------



## LPBeier

bread


----------



## roadfix

money


----------



## LPBeier

for nothing


----------



## justplainbill

taxes


----------



## Uncle Bob

theft


----------



## babetoo

robbery


----------



## Andy M.

rubbery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flexible


----------



## roadfix

schedule


----------



## getoutamykitchen

appointments


----------



## Uncle Bob

Doctors


----------



## Andy M.

surgery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

operate


----------



## roadfix

operator


----------



## Uncle Bob

smooth


----------



## roadfix

sailing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

boat


----------



## Uncle Bob

fishing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lure


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bait


----------



## babetoo

worms


----------



## roadfix

earth


----------



## Uncle Bob

science


----------



## roadfix

fair


----------



## Uncle Bob

taffy


----------



## Andy M.

pull


----------



## Uncle Bob

pork


----------



## babetoo

belly


----------



## Andy M.

laugh


----------



## Uncle Bob

jolly


----------



## LPBeier

Santa


----------



## Uncle Bob

elf


----------



## Mimizkitchen

TOYS


----------



## roadfix

'R' Us


----------



## Uncle Bob

store


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Shoe


----------



## roadfix

horn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trumpet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mushroom


----------



## babetoo

stuffed


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Shrimp


----------



## Andy M.

Jumbo


----------



## Mimizkitchen

_*Jamaica*_


----------



## roadfix

regae


----------



## Mimizkitchen

BOB (you know who)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wag


----------



## Andy M.

gag


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Oyster


----------



## LPBeier

Stew


----------



## Andy M.

beef


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Hamburger


----------



## Andy M.

Helper


----------



## LPBeier

McDonald's


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Arches


----------



## roadfix

keystone


----------



## LPBeier

cops


----------



## BigAL

doughnuts


----------



## Mimizkitchen

crispy cream


----------



## LPBeier

sugar


----------



## Andy M.

sweet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

addictive


----------



## BigAL

BEER


----------



## roadfix

chug


----------



## Vanilla Bean

drink


----------



## BigAL

Relaxed


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pinot Grigio


----------



## BigAL

naughty


oh, come on!  Ya'll think'n the same thing!!!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

_Nice_


----------



## BigAL

sugar


----------



## Mimizkitchen

salt


----------



## babetoo

pepper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bell


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Church


----------



## Andy M.

chicken


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Marsala


----------



## Andy M.

tiramisu


----------



## Mimizkitchen

marcapone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(marscapone)  

*creamy*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheesy


----------



## Andy M.

sleazy


----------



## roadfix

queasy


----------



## Andy M.

stomach


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Happy (by the way Andy how do u get sleezy out of cheesy?? )


----------



## Mimizkitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> (marscapone)
> 
> *creamy*



I stand corrected (what happened to my fingers)


----------



## Andy M.

Smooth

(sleazy and cheesy rhyme)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

20 year old scotch (i'll give you the rhyme Andrew)


----------



## LPBeier

Chivaz Regal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

booze


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Champagne


----------



## cara

France


----------



## justplainbill

liberty


----------



## LPBeier

Statue


----------



## roadfix

stature


----------



## Mimizkitchen

New York


----------



## LPBeier

Broadway


----------



## Uncle Bob

off


----------



## getoutamykitchen

on


----------



## Uncle Bob

top


----------



## LPBeier

not quite right


----------



## LPBeier

Top --- Bottom

(sorry couldn't erase last one and it doesn't fit)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Round


----------



## Andy M.

peg


----------



## justplainbill

mumblety


----------



## getoutamykitchen

justplainbill said:


> mumblety



O.K. What's a mumblety?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

justplainbill said:


> mumblety



pocketknives


----------



## roadfix

boy scout


----------



## Mimizkitchen

campfire


----------



## Andy M.

marshmallows


----------



## Mimizkitchen

smores


----------



## ChefJune

chocolate


----------



## Mimizkitchen

brownies


----------



## Uncle Bob

pecans


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Georgia


----------



## Andy M.

peach


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cobbler


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe


----------



## Mimizkitchen

wedge


----------



## Uncle Bob

pitching


----------



## Mimizkitchen

baseball


----------



## LPBeier

Diamond


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sparkle


----------



## LPBeier

glitter


----------



## Mimizkitchen

children


----------



## LPBeier

school


----------



## Andy M.

fish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

swim


----------



## justplainbill

suit


----------



## Mimizkitchen

corporate


----------



## ChefJune

take-over


----------



## roadfix

invade


----------



## Uncle Bob

martian


----------



## Andy M.

favorite


----------



## LPBeier

things


----------



## Uncle Bob

stuff


----------



## roadfix

stuffing


----------



## LPBeier

turkey


----------



## roadfix

dumb


----------



## LPBeier

ignorant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blind


----------



## Mimizkitchen

baking


----------



## Uncle Bob

pan


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sear


----------



## roadfix

ahi


----------



## Mimizkitchen

rare


----------



## LPBeier

steak


----------



## Mimizkitchen

porterhouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

favorite


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chocolate...

Sorry Uncle Bob I has to go there!!!


----------



## LPBeier

butler's accomodations


----------



## Mimizkitchen

WHAT!!!


----------



## roadfix

shuttle


----------



## Mimizkitchen

airport


----------



## roadfix

the movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

runway........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

model


----------



## Mimizkitchen

tall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ladder


----------



## Mimizkitchen

firemen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

truck


----------



## Mimizkitchen

monster


----------



## Andy M.

mash


----------



## Uncle Bob

sour


----------



## justplainbill

grapes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

frozen


----------



## justplainbill

custard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

coconut


----------



## justplainbill

milk


----------



## roadfix

cereal


----------



## LPBeier

flakes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cheerios


----------



## Mimizkitchen

LPBeier said:


> flakes



you beat me to it


----------



## cara

sugar ;o)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

mud


----------



## Mimizkitchen

wrestling...


----------



## LPBeier

Jello


----------



## Mimizkitchen

YUK


----------



## justplainbill

spaghetti squash


----------



## Mimizkitchen

diet


----------



## roadfix

coke


----------



## Mimizkitchen

pepsi


----------



## LPBeier

drink


----------



## getoutamykitchen

thirsty


----------



## LPBeier

water


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ocean


----------



## LPBeier

Pacific


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Seattle


----------



## Andy M.

salty


----------



## Mimizkitchen

pretzels


----------



## LPBeier

soft


----------



## Mimizkitchen

icecream


----------



## Uncle Bob

cake


----------



## Mimizkitchen

black forest (Uncle Bob you always make me go to the dark side)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Knight


----------



## Mimizkitchen

shiny


----------



## Andy M.

shoes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Minolo


----------



## LPBeier

expensive


----------



## Mimizkitchen

buluga


----------



## babetoo

caviar


----------



## Mimizkitchen

champagne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bubbly


----------



## Mimizkitchen

yeast


----------



## getoutamykitchen

active


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cultures


----------



## Andy M.

club


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sandwich


----------



## Andy M.

press


----------



## Mimizkitchen

panini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

grill


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bar


----------



## Mimizkitchen

candy


----------



## roadfix

store


----------



## LPBeier

department


----------



## roadfix

justice


----------



## Uncle Bob

court


----------



## Mimizkitchen

supreme


----------



## roadfix

being


----------



## Mimizkitchen

human


----------



## roadfix

nature


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mother


----------



## babetoo

father


----------



## Uncle Bob

Time


----------



## roadfix

Magazine


----------



## LPBeier

People


----------



## getoutamykitchen

person


----------



## ChefJune

place


----------



## justplainbill

Jersey City


----------



## getoutamykitchen

City


----------



## roadfix

lights


----------



## getoutamykitchen

neon


----------



## roadfix

sign


----------



## LPBeier

autograph


----------



## Mimizkitchen

celebrity


----------



## getoutamykitchen

star


----------



## roadfix

search


----------



## Mimizkitchen

engine


----------



## roadfix

block


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fuel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

fire


----------



## roadfix

men


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mars


----------



## Mimizkitchen

venus


----------



## babetoo

beautiful


----------



## Mimizkitchen

babies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

diapers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

bottles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

glass


----------



## Uncle Bob

full


----------



## getoutamykitchen

empty


----------



## Andy M.

head


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tails


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ox


----------



## roadfix

OXO


----------



## Mimizkitchen

roadfix said:


> OXO



HUH!!!


----------



## roadfix

OXO - Tools you hold on to.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stuff


----------



## Mimizkitchen

roadfix said:


> OXO - Tools you hold on to.



OOPS my bad!!! Thank you


----------



## LPBeier

Stuff - teddy bear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cuddly


----------



## babetoo

thomas


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ride


----------



## roadfix

Sally


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ride


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wheels


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rat


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Swamp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitty


----------



## roadfix

Hello


----------



## getoutamykitchen

good-bye


----------



## Mimizkitchen

yellowbrickroad


----------



## LPBeier

Wizard


----------



## roadfix

Pinball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tilt


----------



## roadfix

lean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mean


----------



## DaveSoMD

nasty


----------



## cara

tears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

drops


----------



## DaveSoMD

eye


----------



## Andy M.

exam


----------



## Uncle Bob

physical


----------



## getoutamykitchen

exercise


----------



## Andy M.

mental


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sane


----------



## Uncle Bob

insane


----------



## Mimizkitchen

medication


----------



## roadfix

meditation


----------



## Mimizkitchen

calming


----------



## roadfix

effect


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cause


----------



## roadfix

reason


----------



## Mimizkitchen

confusing


----------



## babetoo

clear


----------



## Mimizkitchen

skies


----------



## frozenstar

Dark


----------



## LPBeier

Shadows
(really dating myself here)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silhouette


----------



## 2day2eat

shape


----------



## getoutamykitchen

figure


----------



## Uncle Bob

skate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

around


----------



## LPBeier

everywhere


----------



## getoutamykitchen

area


----------



## LPBeier

51


----------



## roadfix

% ownership


----------



## getoutamykitchen

title


----------



## Andy M.

page


----------



## LPBeier

book


----------



## DaveSoMD

jacket


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Parka


----------



## babetoo

toasty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fire


----------



## LPBeier

rain


----------



## roadfix

dance


----------



## LPBeier

party


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gala


----------



## roadfix

event


----------



## LPBeier

happening


----------



## roadfix

what's


----------



## Andy M.

new pussycat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Meow (meow, meow)


----------



## Andy M.

Mix


----------



## roadfix

mutt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jeff


----------



## LPBeier

Tall


----------



## justplainbill

drink


----------



## LPBeier

tequila


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lime


----------



## LPBeier

(in the) Coconut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Drink (it all up)


----------



## babetoo

toast


----------



## Andy M.

jam


----------



## LPBeier

session


----------



## roadfix

secession


----------



## Andy M.

Separation


----------



## LPBeier

perspiration


----------



## Andy M.

aggravation


----------



## LPBeier

frustration


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stupidity


----------



## LPBeier

Ignorance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clueless


----------



## LPBeier

carefree


----------



## getoutamykitchen

happy


----------



## roadfix

birthday


----------



## BigAL

suit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

business


----------



## LPBeier

go-lucky


----------



## babetoo

gambling


----------



## getoutamykitchen

risk


----------



## babetoo

lose


----------



## LPBeier

weight


----------



## getoutamykitchen

watchers


----------



## LPBeier

audience


----------



## getoutamykitchen

applause


----------



## roadfix

clap


----------



## getoutamykitchen

on


----------



## Mimizkitchen

off


----------



## LPBeier

key


----------



## Mimizkitchen

open


----------



## babetoo

closed


----------



## roadfix

gone fishing...


----------



## Mimizkitchen

grouper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fish


----------



## justplainbill

stinky


----------



## roadfix

slinky


----------



## LPBeier

toy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chest


----------



## LPBeier

treasure


----------



## babetoo

chest


----------



## spork

pirate


----------



## LPBeier

Princess Bride


----------



## getoutamykitchen

groom


----------



## justplainbill

horse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

steed


----------



## babetoo

champion


----------



## LPBeier

boxing


----------



## Uncle Bob

glove


----------



## LPBeier

Golden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Girls


----------



## LPBeier

(wanna have) fun


----------



## Uncle Bob

naughty


----------



## LPBeier

nice


----------



## Andy M.

spice


----------



## LPBeier

Posh


----------



## Andy M.

lavish


----------



## LPBeier

rich


----------



## getoutamykitchen

millionaire


----------



## justplainbill

inflation


----------



## LPBeier

cutbacks


----------



## roadfix

outback


----------



## Andy M.

blooming


----------



## getoutamykitchen

onion


----------



## babetoo

powdered


----------



## getoutamykitchen

milk


----------



## Andy M.

cookies


----------



## LPBeier

Monster


----------



## Andy M.

Ball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(and) Chain


----------



## roadfix

gang


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mob


----------



## LPBeier

Mafia


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gangster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rap


----------



## Vanilla Bean

group


----------



## getoutamykitchen

band


----------



## justplainbill

waterfowl


----------



## Vanilla Bean

birds


----------



## Andy M.

words


----------



## getoutamykitchen

speech


----------



## roadfix

podium


----------



## LPBeier

President


----------



## Uncle Bob

joke


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> joke


 
not funny 

practical


----------



## roadfix

sensible


----------



## Uncle Bob

speculative


----------



## roadfix

investments


----------



## getoutamykitchen

income


----------



## justplainbill

tax


----------



## getoutamykitchen

return


----------



## DaveSoMD

exchange


----------



## LPBeier

vows


----------



## DaveSoMD

wedding


----------



## Mimizkitchen

shower


----------



## babetoo

storm


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Feilds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(of) clover


----------



## Mimizkitchen

honey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

comb


----------



## DaveSoMD

over


----------



## getoutamykitchen

under


----------



## DaveSoMD

cover


----------



## justplainbill

cap


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hat


----------



## Mimizkitchen

easter


----------



## Andy M.

parade


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Thanksgiving day


----------



## ChefJune

dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Supper


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Last


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(but not) Least


----------



## roadfix

yeast


----------



## getoutamykitchen

active


----------



## Uncle Bob

duty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

civic


----------



## babetoo

honor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

society


----------



## Mimizkitchen

humane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

civil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

engineer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

electrical


----------



## roadfix

contractor


----------



## Andy M.

money


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bills


----------



## Andy M.

beaks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ducks


----------



## roadfix

Oregon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

punk


----------



## babetoo

rock


----------



## DaveSoMD

face


----------



## getoutamykitchen

book


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mark


----------



## Uncle Bob

birth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

light


----------



## roadfix

speed


----------



## Uncle Bob

trap


----------



## getoutamykitchen

door


----------



## Uncle Bob

knob


----------



## getoutamykitchen

handle


----------



## Uncle Bob

bars


----------



## babetoo

cocktails


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hour


----------



## Vanilla Bean

minutes


----------



## Uncle Bob

count


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dracula


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Transilvania


----------



## Andy M.

Twist


----------



## Mimizkitchen

lemon


----------



## Andy M.

yellow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mellow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

calm


----------



## Mimizkitchen

seas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

oceans


----------



## Andy M.

sieze


----------



## getoutamykitchen

take


----------



## Mimizkitchen

back


----------



## Andy M.

leave


----------



## Mimizkitchen

go


----------



## getoutamykitchen

scat


----------



## Andy M.

cat


----------



## Mimizkitchen

kitty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

puppy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

poop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

scoop


----------



## Mimizkitchen

yuck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gross


----------



## Mimizkitchen

oysters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

exactly


----------



## Mimizkitchen

right


----------



## getoutamykitchen

left


----------



## Vanilla Bean

handed


----------



## justplainbill

monkeywrench


----------



## Uncle Bob

adjustable


----------



## getoutamykitchen

multi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

task


----------



## roadfix

at hand


----------



## babetoo

subject


----------



## Mimizkitchen

math


----------



## Vanilla Bean

algebra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clueless


----------



## babetoo

politicians


----------



## roadfix

lies


----------



## justplainbill

forked tongue


----------



## LPBeier

snake (in the grass)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Asp


----------



## roadfix

ASAP


----------



## Andy M.

hurry


----------



## roadfix

pronto!


----------



## Andy M.

ready


----------



## babetoo

aim


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(o.k., I'll run with it)

FIRE!


----------



## roadfix

911


----------



## LPBeier

Paramedic


----------



## justplainbill

ambulance


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Siren


----------



## justplainbill

*Laurelei*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

maiden


----------



## justplainbill

voyage


----------



## babetoo

ocean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eleven


----------



## LPBeier

o'clock


----------



## Andy M.

O'No


----------



## LPBeier

Yoko


----------



## getoutamykitchen

loco


----------



## roadfix

motive


----------



## LPBeier

motion


----------



## Mimizkitchen

detector


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sensor


----------



## babetoo

warning


----------



## Mimizkitchen

light


----------



## getoutamykitchen

heavy


----------



## LPBeier

(he's my) brother


----------



## babetoo

sister


----------



## Mimizkitchen

act


----------



## getoutamykitchen

star


----------



## justplainbill

gauge


----------



## Andy M.

measure


----------



## getoutamykitchen

size


----------



## Mimizkitchen

small


----------



## justplainbill

petty


----------



## roadfix

cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

check


----------



## justplainbill

rubber


----------



## babetoo

tire


----------



## justplainbill

flat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

iron


----------



## DaveSoMD

skillet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pan


----------



## Mimizkitchen

fried


----------



## getoutamykitchen

refried


----------



## roadfix

beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fart


----------



## babetoo

jokes (bad ones)


----------



## roadfix

blonde


----------



## Andy M.

bombshell


----------



## LPBeier

Starlet


----------



## Andy M.

casting couch


----------



## LPBeier

sleazy


----------



## justplainbill

politician


----------



## LPBeier

leader


----------



## getoutamykitchen

follower


----------



## justplainbill

magazine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

subscription


----------



## roadfix

renewal


----------



## Andy M.

revitalization


----------



## roadfix

energy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

efficient


----------



## babetoo

quick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fast


----------



## DaveSoMD

food


----------



## getoutamykitchen

network


----------



## DaveSoMD

wireless


----------



## babetoo

site


----------



## LPBeier

eyes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

green


----------



## justplainbill

hornet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sting


----------



## justplainbill

ray


----------



## Dinner4Two

energy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

solar


----------



## justplainbill

kinetic


----------



## babetoo

energy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

power


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Franks new KA...  (sorry )

source


----------



## DaveSoMD

origin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

beginning


----------



## babetoo

end


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sadness


----------



## LPBeier

Mimizkitchen said:


> Franks new KA...  (sorry )
> 
> source


----------



## LPBeier

gladness


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Happiness


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Grandbabies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

giggles


----------



## babetoo

children


----------



## getoutamykitchen

innocense


----------



## ChefJune

guilt


----------



## LPBeier

jury


----------



## getoutamykitchen

verdict


----------



## LPBeier

innocent


----------



## getoutamykitchen

guilty


----------



## babetoo

sentence


----------



## getoutamykitchen

write


----------



## justplainbill

down


----------



## LPBeier

Under


----------



## justplainbill

water


----------



## roadfix

boarding


----------



## justplainbill

school


----------



## getoutamykitchen

days


----------



## babetoo

"days of our" life


----------



## LPBeier

saver


----------



## justplainbill

life


----------



## getoutamykitchen

meaning


----------



## roadfix

dictionary


----------



## LPBeier

encyclopedia


----------



## roadfix

Britanica


----------



## LPBeier

East Coast


----------



## babetoo

pacific coast


----------



## roadfix

highway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

endless


----------



## roadfix

summer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vacation


----------



## LPBeier

getaway


----------



## justplainbill

escape


----------



## getoutamykitchen

route


----------



## justplainbill

delivery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

room


----------



## justplainbill

space


----------



## getoutamykitchen

age


----------



## justplainbill

new


----------



## getoutamykitchen

car


----------



## babetoo

transportation


----------



## LPBeier

traffic


----------



## roadfix

nightmare


----------



## LPBeier

Elm Street


----------



## babetoo

any town, usa


----------



## LPBeier

country


----------



## getoutamykitchen

music


----------



## LPBeier

(of the) night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LPBeier said:


> (of the) night


 Ah! Phantom of the Opera. Saw it and absolutely loved it.



O.K. got distracted.....   night.....


sweats


----------



## LPBeier

pants


----------



## justplainbill

fancy


----------



## AlInNC

fancy ... feast (the cat food)


----------



## LPBeier

banquet


----------



## roadfix

frozen dinners


----------



## LPBeier

couch potato


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lazy


----------



## LPBeier

daisy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Duke


----------



## roadfix

Hazard


----------



## babetoo

warning


----------



## getoutamykitchen

threat


----------



## Mimizkitchen

nuclear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

testing


----------



## roadfix

1,2,3


----------



## Mimizkitchen

abc


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Do, Ra, Mi  (OMG! I just had a Jackson Five flashback!)


----------



## babetoo

songs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

melodies


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hooks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bait


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chum


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pal


----------



## Mimizkitchen

gal


----------



## babetoo

guy


----------



## roadfix

dude


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chick


----------



## roadfix

flick


----------



## Kathleen

Horror


----------



## getoutamykitchen

scarey


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Me, in the morning 

Movie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rental


----------



## Mimizkitchen

blockbuster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hit


----------



## Mimizkitchen

miss


----------



## getoutamykitchen

America


----------



## Mimizkitchen

proud


----------



## getoutamykitchen

parents


----------



## Mimizkitchen

loving


----------



## getoutamykitchen

home


----------



## Mimizkitchen

safe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(&) sound


----------



## Mimizkitchen

loud


----------



## babetoo

quiet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

baby


----------



## DaveSoMD

rattle


----------



## roadfix

snake


----------



## Mimizkitchen

skin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

flick


----------



## roadfix

chick


----------



## Kathleen

scream


----------



## roadfix

shut up


----------



## Kathleen

riffraff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

seconds


----------



## babetoo

hours


----------



## getoutamykitchen

waiting


----------



## babetoo

late


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oops!


----------



## Dinner4Two

mistake


----------



## Mimizkitchen

honest


----------



## Dinner4Two

truth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hurts


----------



## Dinner4Two

painful


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sunburn


----------



## Dinner4Two

red


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lobster


----------



## Dinner4Two

boil


----------



## Mimizkitchen

roasted


----------



## Dinner4Two

peanuts


----------



## Mimizkitchen

salty


----------



## Dinner4Two

crackers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

oyster


----------



## Dinner4Two

soup


----------



## Mimizkitchen

italian wedding


----------



## babetoo

fun


----------



## Vanilla Bean

games


----------



## Mimizkitchen

twister


----------



## roadfix

tornado


----------



## getoutamykitchen

alley


----------



## Dinner4Two

rat


----------



## roadfix

pack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

siutcase


----------



## Dinner4Two

vacation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

away


----------



## Dinner4Two

gone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

disappeared


----------



## Dinner4Two

magic


----------



## roadfix

johnson


----------



## Dinner4Two

hotel


----------



## babetoo

motel


----------



## Dinner4Two

room


----------



## getoutamykitchen

space


----------



## roadfix

cadet


----------



## babetoo

navy


----------



## roadfix

blue


----------



## babetoo

sad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

upset


----------



## LPBeier

(the) apple cart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vendor


----------



## roadfix

distributor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

supplier


----------



## babetoo

drugs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

addiction


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

truffles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decadent


----------



## Barbara L

sinful

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

temptation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hankering


----------



## LPBeier

desire


----------



## babetoo

love


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hurts


----------



## LPBeier

Ouch!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

booboo?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Band-Aid


----------



## babetoo

pain


----------



## roadfix

pleasure


----------



## babetoo

why did dome come to mind? 

cake


----------



## Mimizkitchen

walk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

run


----------



## roadfix

jog


----------



## babetoo

breathless


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Minolos


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clueless


----------



## Mimizkitchen

shoes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

loafers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

penny


----------



## roadfix

farthing


----------



## Mimizkitchen

quarter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mile


----------



## roadfix

copper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wire


----------



## babetoo

balance


----------



## roadfix

transfer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

switch


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hitter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

abuser


----------



## babetoo

devil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

demon


----------



## roadfix

possessed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

owned


----------



## Mimizkitchen

lease


----------



## roadfix

option


----------



## babetoo

choice


----------



## roadfix

pro


----------



## Mimizkitchen

con


----------



## getoutamykitchen

game


----------



## Mimizkitchen

monopoly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

capitalism


----------



## Mimizkitchen

economic


----------



## roadfix

crisis


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

counselor


----------



## babetoo

shrink


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wrap


----------



## Mimizkitchen

gift


----------



## getoutamykitchen

present


----------



## DaveSoMD

tense


----------



## babetoo

uptight


----------



## DaveSoMD

nervous


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

scared


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tremble


----------



## Mimizkitchen

shake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tremor


----------



## babetoo

earthquake


----------



## MSC

Richter


----------



## roadfix

scale


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fish


----------



## LPBeier

school (of)


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

rock


----------



## Mimizkitchen

concert


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hall


----------



## Mimizkitchen

catering


----------



## Kathleen

whims


----------



## roadfix

whimsical


----------



## MSC

Droll


----------



## babetoo

funny


----------



## getoutamykitchen

comedian


----------



## LPBeier

stand-up


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sit (down)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

roll over


----------



## getoutamykitchen

speak


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

talk


----------



## roadfix

radio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

station


----------



## Mimizkitchen

train


----------



## roadfix

Thomas


----------



## MSC

Tank


----------



## babetoo

lose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

misplace


----------



## Mimizkitchen

keys


----------



## MSC

Florida


----------



## Mimizkitchen

HOT


----------



## roadfix

spicy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chipolte


----------



## getoutamykitchen

peppers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

stuffed


----------



## roadfix

animal


----------



## ChefJune

crackers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

oyster


----------



## MSC

Titillating


----------



## getoutamykitchen

excite


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ME


----------



## roadfix

Maine


----------



## Kathleen

Lobster


----------



## babetoo

bisque


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ceramic


----------



## getoutamykitchen

class


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ring


----------



## getoutamykitchen

wedding


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cake

(hey girl how ya been)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

walk

(pretty good, how about you?)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

excercise

(great hows the weather in your part of town  hot)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

work

(hot! Been in the low 90's everyday. Thank goodness for the swimming pool.)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

horse

(yeah low 90's here also, I read by the pool then jump my hot a-- in to cool off)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

manure

(I exercise in the pool almost everyday.)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

You left me with nothing but

S--t


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

smells


----------



## Mimizkitchen

good

(good girl)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vibrations


----------



## Mimizkitchen

stillness


----------



## getoutamykitchen

calm


(Good morning!)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Peaceful

(morning sorry your not feeling well)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morning..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dew

(stupid allergies!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mountain


----------



## Mimizkitchen

molehill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

irritating!    (man how I hate those things in my yard, there every where.)


----------



## babetoo

annoying


----------



## njam_njam

mosquito


----------



## roadfix

net


----------



## njam_njam

tennis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

elbow


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

macaroni


----------



## AmandaES

cheese


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

yellow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

brick road


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rough


----------



## Mimizkitchen

housing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unit


----------



## Mimizkitchen

measure


----------



## getoutamykitchen

size


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cup


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bra


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Happy B-day to the bra 100 years old this week...

size


----------



## MSC

Gargantuan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

huge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> Happy B-day to the bra 100 years old this week...



I'd be sunk without one!


----------



## spork

getoutamykitchen said:


> I'd be sunk without one!


D

(I seem to always regret clicking this word-association thread.)


----------



## Kathleen

Ego


----------



## spork

let go


----------



## roadfix

release


----------



## getoutamykitchen

escape


----------



## LPBeier

free


----------



## njam_njam

bird


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(hand) gesture


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

sign


----------



## getoutamykitchen

omen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

bad


----------



## njam_njam

boy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

friend


----------



## LPBeier

forever


----------



## Uncle Bob

always


----------



## roadfix

napkin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

amen


----------



## MSC

Corner


----------



## roadfix

astronaut


----------



## Mimizkitchen

space


----------



## babetoo

vast


----------



## Mimizkitchen

majarity


----------



## getoutamykitchen

most


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

a lot


----------



## LPBeier

land


----------



## Mimizkitchen

property


----------



## LPBeier

acres


----------



## babetoo

green


----------



## njam_njam

light


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sun


----------



## njam_njam

hot


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chocolate


----------



## njam_njam

sweet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Well Duh ME!!!! 

breads


----------



## Uncle Bob

buns


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hotdog


----------



## Kathleen

Kosher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dill


----------



## Kathleen

Weed


----------



## Kayelle

pot?


----------



## LPBeier

pan


----------



## roadfix

fried


----------



## LPBeier

seared


----------



## babetoo

raw


----------



## MSC

Possession


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ownership


----------



## Mimizkitchen

babetoo said:


> raw





MSC said:


> Possession



HUH!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> HUH!!!


 Mimi,
Just go with the flow! For instance I'll go with "HUH!"

Clueless


----------



## Mimizkitchen

scatterbrained

(Thanks I needed a way outta that one )


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Me


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tarzan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jane


----------



## spork

James

(not good to make fine lines between two random words; laugh & twist.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bond


----------



## babetoo

cement


----------



## roadfix

portland


----------



## DaveSoMD

oregon


----------



## roadfix

oregano


----------



## Mimizkitchen

greek


----------



## getoutamykitchen

islands


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Hawaii


----------



## Mimizkitchen

spam


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

pork


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chops


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Karate


----------



## MSC

Kid


----------



## Mimizkitchen

goat


----------



## babetoo

cheese


----------



## ChefJune

board


----------



## Mimizkitchen

game


----------



## roadfix

plan


----------



## ChefJune

city


----------



## Uncle Bob

New York


----------



## LPBeier

New York 
(hey, I like the song!)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Manhatten


----------



## roadfix

Project


----------



## Mimizkitchen

school


----------



## getoutamykitchen

education


----------



## pdswife

Teacher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Educator...

("Twish" darlin!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Taught

( Hi Unclebob!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lesson.........

(Long, Long time no see-um)


----------



## pdswife

Learned

( I only let myself check in with DC when I'm working... I take over for a receptionist when she needs a day off... All I have to do is answer the phone.  It rings about 20 times in the 9 hours I'm here.   )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Understood.......

( Bless ya heart..they're over workin ya ~~ You'll need a trip to Mexico to recover!!)


----------



## pdswife

Realized

(  I know!!  And I can't go again until OCTOBER!!!  Whatever will I do???)


----------



## roadfix

(capital) gain


----------



## Mimizkitchen

weight


----------



## pdswife

pounds


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ounces


----------



## MSC

Gravity


----------



## pdswife

hold


----------



## Mimizkitchen

on


----------



## pdswife

top


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sheet


----------



## pdswife

sail


----------



## ChefJune

away


----------



## Mimizkitchen

far


----------



## DaveSoMD

flung


----------



## MSC

Tossed


----------



## Mimizkitchen

salad


----------



## pdswife

Chicken


----------



## DaveSoMD

dinner (see what's for dinner 6/8/10)


----------



## pdswife

Greek


----------



## DaveSoMD

yogurt


----------



## MSC

Cheese-cloth


----------



## pdswife

drain


----------



## roadfix

draino


----------



## pdswife

clog


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance..


----------



## babetoo

waltz


----------



## Mimizkitchen

elegant


----------



## ChefJune

velvet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

soft


----------



## roadfix

tofu


----------



## babetoo

yuck


----------



## Mimizkitchen

atori


----------



## ChefJune

ninja


----------



## Mimizkitchen

turtle


----------



## roadfix

wax


----------



## Mimizkitchen

bikini

( I was all over this )


----------



## pdswife

Mexico


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beach......


----------



## Kathleen

Blanket


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sunset


----------



## roadfix

strip


----------



## LPBeier

loin


----------



## babetoo

cloth


----------



## MSC

Cafeter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

MSC said:


> Cafeter


----------



## Mimizkitchen

diaper

(wanna go with HUH again? )


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Cafeter


 
Do you mean catheter?  or cafeteria?

stinky


----------



## babetoo

cheese


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Do you mean catheter?  or cafeteria?
> 
> stinky


Oops, mea culpa, don't know what I was thinking.  It's supposed to be catheter of course and I really do know how to spell it!  Sorry.


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> cheese


Cottage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Inn


----------



## DaveSoMD

Holiday


----------



## MSC

Thanksgiving


----------



## babetoo

prayer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

service


----------



## Uncle Bob

tire


----------



## roadfix

wheel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

alignment


----------



## DaveSoMD

planets


----------



## getoutamykitchen

orbit


----------



## Wyogal

gum


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe


----------



## roadfix

horn


----------



## Uncle Bob

French


----------



## Wyogal

dip


----------



## roadfix

skinny


----------



## babetoo

minnie


----------



## MSC

Oxford


----------



## DaveSoMD

dictionary


----------



## getoutamykitchen

.com


----------



## DaveSoMD

boom


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(boom...)

erang


----------



## DaveSoMD

kangaroo


----------



## babetoo

court


----------



## roadfix

tennis


----------



## DaveSoMD

racket


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## Mimizkitchen

foot


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## MSC

Talisman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

amulet


----------



## babetoo

cross


----------



## MSC

Traverse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

crossbeam


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Jim Beam


----------



## babetoo

on the rocks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

neat


----------



## MSC

Spiffy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

debonair (sp?)


----------



## ChefJune

suave


----------



## MSC

Urbane


----------



## babetoo

witty


----------



## DaveSoMD

kitty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

savings


----------



## roadfix

account


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cd


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Music


----------



## ChefJune

box


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fly


----------



## Uncle Bob

poison


----------



## roadfix

ivy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trellis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roses.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

thorns


----------



## MSC

Climber


----------



## roadfix

Hillary


----------



## babetoo

swank


----------



## getoutamykitchen

posh


----------



## Wyogal

spice


----------



## roadfix

girls


----------



## babetoo

guys


----------



## MSC

Chaps


----------



## Wyogal

dolls


----------



## Mimizkitchen

dames


----------



## Uncle Bob

gentlemen


----------



## DaveSoMD

blonds


----------



## babetoo

fun


----------



## PrincessFiona60

play


----------



## Mimizkitchen

date


----------



## Wyogal

fig


----------



## ChefJune

tree


----------



## roadfix

hugger


----------



## MSC

Mugger (as per the expression hugger-mugger)


----------



## babetoo

robbery


----------



## Wyogal

highway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(to) Heaven


----------



## DaveSoMD

clouds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

formations


----------



## PrincessFiona60

constellation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

prize


----------



## Mimizkitchen

cherry


----------



## DaveSoMD

soda


----------



## Mimizkitchen

pop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

music


----------



## Mimizkitchen

everybody talkin bout "pop music"

jazz


----------



## getoutamykitchen

-ersize  (I'm sorry, I'm super tired)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> -ersize  (I'm sorry, I'm super tired)



Yeah silly women that wont work...


----------



## Uncle Bob

bass


----------



## Mimizkitchen

fishing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lure


----------



## Mimizkitchen

flies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pests


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mosquitos


----------



## getoutamykitchen

annoying


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kazoo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

silly


----------



## Wyogal

hats


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Derby


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kentucky


----------



## roadfix

guns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Squirrel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

nuts


----------



## pdswife

Pecans


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pie


----------



## pdswife

apple!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Peach

just took one outta the oven


----------



## Uncle Bob

cobbler


----------



## pdswife

shoes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Stilettos


----------



## Uncle Bob

fall


----------



## Mimizkitchen

boo boo


----------



## MSC

Gnats


----------



## Mimizkitchen

annoying


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bothersome


----------



## Mimizkitchen

pesky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wabbit


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Elmer Fudd


----------



## pdswife

cartoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peanuts 

(and the little red headed girl)


----------



## MSC

Goobers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mayberry (RFD)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rural


----------



## LPBeier

farm


----------



## DaveSoMD

road


----------



## LPBeier

(to) riches


----------



## babetoo

treasure


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chest


----------



## LPBeier

drawers


----------



## babetoo

undies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bloomers


----------



## pdswife

flowers ...lol


----------



## LPBeier

allergies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

seasonal


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Christmas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angels


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Grandchildren


----------



## MSC

Dandelions


----------



## Wyogal

wine


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pinot Grigio


----------



## Wyogal

sideways


----------



## roadfix

merlot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pasta


----------



## babetoo

healthy


----------



## pdswife

exercise


----------



## roadfix

gym


----------



## Mimizkitchen

YUCK


----------



## rheadewey

Guacamole


----------



## DaveSoMD

dip


----------



## getoutamykitchen

skinny


----------



## ChefJune

sick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ill


----------



## babetoo

barf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bag


----------



## MSC

Frump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

unattractive


----------



## rheadewey

disaster


----------



## MSC

Calamity


----------



## babetoo

jane


----------



## Andy M.

plain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dull


----------



## MSC

Stupid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sign


----------



## roadfix

Leo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Horse  (Where's the word association you say?-----My first horse's name was Leo)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Race


----------



## babetoo

winner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

loser


----------



## babetoo

tied


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoe


----------



## ChefJune

horn


----------



## roadfix

cape


----------



## MSC

Batman


----------



## babetoo

robin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sidekick


----------



## roadfix

Suzuki


----------



## recipedirect

Bow


----------



## DaveSoMD

Arrow


----------



## MSC

Shaft


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine


----------



## rheadewey

selfish


----------



## MSC

Venal


----------



## babetoo

sins


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gluttony


----------



## getoutamykitchen

greed


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lottery


----------



## babetoo

dream


----------



## Mimizkitchen

boat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

banana


----------



## Mimizkitchen

split


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pants


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## ChefJune

bird


----------



## babetoo

yellow


----------



## DaveSoMD

daylily


----------



## babetoo

beautiful


----------



## MSC

Friendship


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love


----------



## DaveSoMD

letters


----------



## Mimizkitchen

lost


----------



## DaveSoMD

tribe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

indians


----------



## roadfix

Cleveland


----------



## DaveSoMD

Gloria


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hallelujah!


----------



## MSC

Chorus


----------



## babetoo

anthem


----------



## DaveSoMD

national


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Country


----------



## DaveSoMD

Music


----------



## Uncle Bob

Score.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

goal


----------



## DaveSoMD

objective


----------



## getoutamykitchen

result


----------



## DaveSoMD

outcome


----------



## getoutamykitchen

finish


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Polyurethane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

repells


----------



## DaveSoMD

water


----------



## MSC

Bullseye


----------



## Mimizkitchen

dart


----------



## babetoo

jab


----------



## Mimizkitchen

poke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pig


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sty


----------



## ChefJune

eyelid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blink


----------



## MSC

Nanosecond


----------



## babetoo

quickly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

asap


----------



## roadfix

Pronto!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hurry


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## MSC

Yours


----------



## babetoo

mine


----------



## MSC

Uranium


----------



## roadfix

Uranus


----------



## Uncle Bob

planet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hollywood


----------



## PrincessFiona60

(&) Vine


----------



## DaveSoMD

grape


----------



## getoutamykitchen

juice


----------



## MSC

Clout


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pull


----------



## MSC

Magnetism


----------



## ChefJune

Charisma


----------



## Wyogal

cult


----------



## babetoo

clan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

gang


----------



## MSC

Bloods


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Intravenous


----------



## babetoo

ouch


----------



## MSC

Unbearable


----------



## Wyogal

idiots


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nincompoops


----------



## PrincessFiona60

morons


----------



## babetoo

idiots


----------



## roadfix

city hall


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sanford


----------



## Vanilla Bean

son


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brilliant


----------



## Uncle Bob

diamond


----------



## roadfix

forever


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eternity


----------



## PrincessFiona60

infinity


----------



## LPBeier

beyond


----------



## babetoo

infinite


----------



## LPBeier

space


----------



## roadfix

cadet


----------



## LPBeier

reserves


----------



## Wyogal

army


----------



## LPBeier

Navy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pilot.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

light


----------



## Uncle Bob

fixture


----------



## LPBeier

permanent


----------



## roadfix

marker


----------



## LPBeier

placeholder


----------



## MSC

Proxy


----------



## Wyogal

vote


----------



## MSC

Ballot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

choice


----------



## babetoo

prime


----------



## LPBeier

Rib


----------



## PrincessFiona60

celery


----------



## Wyogal

salt


----------



## babetoo

pepper


----------



## MSC

Poblano


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mexican


----------



## Uncle Bob

border.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

line


----------



## MSC

Coke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bottle


----------



## Mimizkitchen

top


----------



## Uncle Bob

bottom.....


----------



## Mimizkitchen

feeder


----------



## babetoo

bird


----------



## LPBeier

.... plane .....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wood............


----------



## PrincessFiona60

iron


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maiden


----------



## LPBeier

Uncle Bob said:


> Wood............



I was looking for superman


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> Maiden



voyage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

adventure


----------



## Uncle Bob

Life


----------



## Wyogal

cereal


----------



## MSC

Wheaties


----------



## getoutamykitchen

box


----------



## babetoo

coffin


----------



## Uncle Bob

nail


----------



## Wyogal

hammer


----------



## Uncle Bob

framing.......


----------



## roadfix

picture


----------



## Uncle Bob

movie.......


----------



## babetoo

show


wow just realized i have over 9,000 posts. long winded old lady.


----------



## Uncle Bob

boat.....


----------



## LPBeier

cruise


----------



## MSC

Titanic


----------



## ChefJune

gigantic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Octopus..........


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## megamark

clowns


----------



## MSC

Bozo


----------



## LPBeier

jerk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

knee


----------



## ChefJune

pain


----------



## Uncle Bob

back


----------



## getoutamykitchen

front


----------



## MSC

Facade


----------



## LPBeier

fake


----------



## Uncle Bob

imatation


----------



## LPBeier

crabmeat


----------



## babetoo

salad


----------



## LPBeier

dressing


----------



## Uncle Bob

room


----------



## ChefJune

divider


----------



## Uncle Bob

Curtain


----------



## roadfix

Iron


----------



## Uncle Bob

ore........


----------



## ChefJune

what?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ore...as in Iron ore...


----------



## MSC

Gallium


----------



## Uncle Bob

Semiconductor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chip


----------



## MSC

Micro


----------



## Uncle Bob

Microphone


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mister


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sir


----------



## LPBeier

loin


----------



## Kathleen

Pork


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*bacon*


----------



## LPBeier

eggs


----------



## MSC

reproduction


----------



## babetoo

redo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

remodel


----------



## MSC

Transfigure


----------



## Uncle Bob

Transform............


----------



## MSC

Modify


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Change


----------



## MSC

Coins


----------



## roadfix

Laundromat


----------



## ChefJune

stifling


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## roadfix

& bothered


----------



## LPBeier

bewildered


----------



## PrincessFiona60

confused


----------



## LPBeier

dazed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dizzy


----------



## roadfix

spell


----------



## PrincessFiona60

alphabet


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup


----------



## LPBeier

mushroom


----------



## roadfix

high


----------



## MSC

Mescaline


----------



## Uncle Bob

drug


----------



## getoutamykitchen

addict


----------



## babetoo

sad


----------



## PrincessFiona60

morose


----------



## MSC

Melancholy


----------



## babetoo

sad


----------



## PrincessFiona60

despondent


----------



## roadfix

prozac


----------



## Kathleen

patient


----------



## MSC

Tolerant


----------



## Uncle Bob

intolerant............


----------



## Kathleen

lactose


----------



## MSC

Glucose


----------



## Kathleen

Sugar


----------



## ChefJune

Hill


----------



## LPBeier

mountain


----------



## Uncle Bob

range


----------



## LPBeier

Stove


----------



## Uncle Bob

pipe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cleaner


----------



## babetoo

vingar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sour


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweet


----------



## LPBeier

sugar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brown


----------



## LPBeier

eyes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

four


----------



## Uncle Bob

par..........


----------



## MSC

Assesses


----------



## Kathleen

Taxes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Higher.............


----------



## LPBeier

lower


----------



## MSC

Cretaceous


----------



## Uncle Bob

Period...........


----------



## roadfix

cranky


----------



## ChefJune

irritable


----------



## babetoo

grouchy


----------



## MSC

Dyspeptic


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ulcer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

irritation


----------



## babetoo

annoying


----------



## MSC

Pesky


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tedious


----------



## PrincessFiona60

paperwork


----------



## Kathleen

Mundane


----------



## LPBeier

rut


----------



## MSC

groove


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain


----------



## MSC

Cloudburst


----------



## roadfix

hail


----------



## ChefJune

farewell


----------



## babetoo

bye


----------



## getoutamykitchen

purchase


----------



## MSC

Foothold


----------



## spork

anchor


----------



## roadfix

baby


----------



## PrincessFiona60

little


----------



## Vanilla Bean

women


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rule


----------



## LPBeier

oversee


----------



## Kathleen

supervise


----------



## MSC

Surmount


----------



## babetoo

overcome


----------



## MSC

Conquer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Win


----------



## PrincessFiona60

trophy


----------



## LPBeier

cup


----------



## Kathleen

Saucer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flying


----------



## LPBeier

machine


----------



## Kathleen

washable


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fabric


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cotton


----------



## roadfix

gin


----------



## babetoo

tonic


----------



## MSC

Elixir


----------



## Vanilla Bean

magic


----------



## Kathleen

trick


----------



## Vanilla Bean

treat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dessert


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tray


----------



## Kathleen

drive-in


----------



## babetoo

movie


----------



## ChefJune

matinee


----------



## LPBeier

cheap


----------



## MSC

Wizardry


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Wizardry



MSC, watch for the LAST word, which is not necessarily the one at the bottom of the page or in your email.  Don't worry, it happens to all of us!


----------



## MSC

Hi LPBeier...oops
Could have sworn I was responding to the last post.
So in response to 'cheap'
Stingy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

frugal


----------



## MSC

Parsimonious


----------



## babetoo

tightwad


----------



## ChefJune

scrooge


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Christmas


----------



## roadfix

Story


----------



## Kathleen

Time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Out


----------



## MSC

Wipe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hand


----------



## babetoo

arm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

muscles


----------



## LPBeier

buff


----------



## ChefJune

taupe


----------



## MSC

Tawny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lion


----------



## roadfix

King


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fries


----------



## MSC

Executed


----------



## babetoo

murdered


----------



## kitchengoddess1969

funeral


----------



## babetoo

costly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

expensive


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Prosciutto


----------



## roadfix

pizza


----------



## ChefJune

oven


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mitt


----------



## roadfix

baseball


----------



## MSC

Strike


----------



## Vanilla Bean

three


----------



## MSC

Fiddlers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

roof


----------



## Kathleen

Tin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cup


----------



## babetoo

coffee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Frosting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

windshield


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wiper


----------



## roadfix

blades


----------



## MSC

Gay


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rights


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wrongs.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Crimes


----------



## MSC

Punishments


----------



## babetoo

time outs


----------



## MSC

Recess


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vacation


----------



## getoutamykitchen

R & R


----------



## PrincessFiona60

leave


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Go!


----------



## MSC

Bananas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fruit


----------



## MSC

Pineapple


----------



## babetoo

cake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

walk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

run


----------



## MSC

Ladder


----------



## roadfix

Jacob's


----------



## Kathleen

String


----------



## getoutamykitchen

quartet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barber


----------



## Uncle Bob

pole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

dancing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rain


----------



## MSC

Umbrella


----------



## ChefJune

roof


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fiddler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

musician


----------



## MSC

Nero


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caesar


----------



## MSC

Tijuana


----------



## roadfix

Baja


----------



## MSC

Peninsula


----------



## ChefJune

hotel


----------



## roadfix

California


----------



## Uncle Bob

Earthquake..........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

shake


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

milk


----------



## MSC

Duds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

clothes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

expensive


----------



## MSC

Armani


----------



## roadfix

suits


----------



## Mimizkitchen

business


----------



## babetoo

plan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blueprint


----------



## LPBeier

house


----------



## MSC

Arrest


----------



## PrincessFiona60

detain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hold


----------



## roadfix

on


----------



## MSC

Balance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

nutrition


----------



## MSC

Nourishment


----------



## LPBeier

Food


----------



## MSC

Grub


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bacon!!!!


----------



## babetoo

eggs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hash


----------



## Uncle Bob

corned beef


----------



## MSC

Deli


----------



## roadfix

salami


----------



## MSC

Sandwich


----------



## Kathleen

Club


----------



## MSC

Shillelagh


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## Kathleen

where?


----------



## MSC

KathleenA said:


> where?


Here!
I think the 'what' that preceded 'where' referred to "shillelagh" that was associated to the word "club".  A shillelagh is an Irish club with a knob on it, the kind one bashes people with.
It's worth getting one, it makes a good conversation piece in the house!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

there!



I carry a Blackthorn Shillelagh on my early morning walks in the dark.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thataway!


----------



## LPBeier

chase


----------



## Uncle Bob

rabbits


----------



## MSC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> there!
> 
> 
> 
> I carry a Blackthorn Shillelagh on my early morning walks in the dark.


Good for you, it's a powerful 'persuader' to illustrate you wanna be left alone!


----------



## MSC

Cottontails


----------



## LPBeier

hops


----------



## Uncle Bob

barley


----------



## LPBeier

soup


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stock


----------



## MSC

Summer


----------



## LPBeier

lemonade


----------



## getoutamykitchen

refreshing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

limeade


----------



## LPBeier

drink


----------



## getoutamykitchen

drunk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stumbling


----------



## Uncle Bob

Idiot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Uncle Bob said:


> Idiot



Oh, there are so many possibilities!


Dumb


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ox


----------



## MSC

Yoke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

together


----------



## MSC

Welded


----------



## roadfix

steel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

magnolias


----------



## MSC

Georgia


----------



## LPBeier

state


----------



## PrincessFiona60

condition


----------



## roadfix

used


----------



## Mimizkitchen

car


----------



## roadfix

dealer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

blackjack


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gum


----------



## Mimizkitchen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gum



Very good!!!

paste


----------



## lifesaver

sticky


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rolls


----------



## lifesaver

round


----------



## bridget

square


----------



## PrincessFiona60

parents


----------



## bridget

family


----------



## roadfix

ties


----------



## MSC

binders


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

notebook


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cookbook


----------



## roadfix

recipes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

formulas


----------



## MSC

Concoctions


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mixtures


----------



## PrincessFiona60

melange


----------



## MSC

Hodgepodge


----------



## Mimizkitchen

disorderly


----------



## roadfix

conduct


----------



## Kathleen

behavior


----------



## roadfix

modification


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Upgrade


----------



## babetoo

promote


----------



## Mimizkitchen

self


----------



## roadfix

employed


----------



## MSC

Engrossed


----------



## mbetts

baseball...

diamond


----------



## babetoo

huge


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gargantuan


----------



## MSC

Humongous


----------



## babetoo

gathering


----------



## PrincessFiona60

meeting


----------



## roadfix

conference


----------



## MSC

Seminar


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lecture


----------



## babetoo

boring


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lackluster


----------



## MSC

Insipid


----------



## babetoo

yuck


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bland


----------



## MSC

Tasteless


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Offensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

Defensive


----------



## roadfix

end


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zone


----------



## PrincessFiona60

neighborhood


----------



## roadfix

watch


----------



## babetoo

dog


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mutt


----------



## roadfix

pound


----------



## MSC

Sterling


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Silver


----------



## roadfix

Anniversary


----------



## ChefJune

waltz


----------



## roadfix

Strauss


----------



## MSC

Austrian


----------



## roadfix

Arnold


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Terminator


----------



## Uncle Bob

Moon


----------



## roadfix

Full


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sated


----------



## Linux

replete


----------



## roadfix

deplete


----------



## MSC

Evacuate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Remove


----------



## PrincessFiona60

erase


----------



## roadfix

delete


----------



## Linux

erase


----------



## roadfix

eraser


----------



## MSC

Bowdlerizer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

censorship


----------



## Linux

silence


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mute


----------



## Uncle Bob

button


----------



## getoutamykitchen

down


----------



## Uncle Bob

pillow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Talk


----------



## MSC

Pow-wow


----------



## roadfix

tee pee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tent


----------



## roadfix

circus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

elephant


----------



## roadfix

man


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cave


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bats


----------



## roadfix

dugout


----------



## getoutamykitchen

players


----------



## roadfix

soccer


----------



## MSC

Boring


----------



## pdswife

job


----------



## Linux

profession


----------



## pdswife

Nurse


----------



## MSC

Registered


----------



## roadfix

trademark


----------



## pdswife

Kellogs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

flakes


----------



## MSC

Dipsticks


----------



## babetoo

oil


----------



## PrincessFiona60

olive


----------



## babetoo

greek


----------



## MSC

Zeus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Olympus


----------



## roadfix

camera


----------



## MSC

Obscura


----------



## Linux

Hidden


----------



## MSC

Opaque


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sheer


----------



## roadfix

Energy


----------



## MSC

Nuclear


----------



## roadfix

reactor


----------



## MSC

Breeder


----------



## pdswife

dog


----------



## MSC

Dalmatian


----------



## pdswife

fireman


----------



## ChefJune

fund


----------



## roadfix

charity


----------



## babetoo

Sp ots


----------



## roadfix

spots


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stripes


----------



## roadfix

stars


----------



## forty_caliber

bars


----------



## PrincessFiona60

billiards


----------



## Maidrite

Snooker


----------



## MSC

Pockets


----------



## PrincessFiona60

apron


----------



## pdswife

messy


----------



## Uncle Bob

drawer


----------



## MSC

Sketcher


----------



## roadfix

knobs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Radio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Station


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## MSC

Caboose


----------



## roadfix

campaign


----------



## Uncle Bob

slogan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

logo


----------



## MSC

Hallmark


----------



## roadfix

cards


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pinochle


----------



## forty_caliber

canasta


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bridge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

work


----------



## roadfix

ethics


----------



## MSC

Vanished


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Invisible


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## Uncle Bob

kind


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nice


----------



## MSC

Riviera


----------



## roadfix

French


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fry


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

river


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bank


----------



## Uncle Bob

roll


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cinnamon


----------



## MSC

Toast


----------



## roadfix

Girl


----------



## MSC

Jezebel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Southern


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Magnolias


----------



## getoutamykitchen

fragrant


----------



## MSC

Odiferous


----------



## getoutamykitchen

PU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Plutonium


----------



## MSC

Radioactive


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

serranos


----------



## MSC

Poblanos


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheese


----------



## roadfix

burger


----------



## babetoo

rare


----------



## forty_caliber

beef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angus


----------



## MSC

Bagpipes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

heavenly

(if played correctly)


----------



## MSC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> heavenly
> 
> (if played correctly)


But seldom are!
Ethereal


----------



## roadfix

surreal


----------



## MSC

Hallucinatory


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Illusion


----------



## forty_caliber

magician


----------



## roadfix

dove


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chocolate


----------



## roadfix

mousse


----------



## MSC

Conditioner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moisturizer


----------



## babetoo

face


----------



## roadfix

Book


----------



## MSC

Indict


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hold


----------



## forty_caliber

embrace


----------



## PrincessFiona60

believe


----------



## Uncle Bob

trust


----------



## PrincessFiona60

account


----------



## babetoo

bank


----------



## MSC

Levee


----------



## DaveSoMD

break


----------



## roadfix

dance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

waltz


----------



## roadfix

Vienna


----------



## DaveSoMD

Woods


----------



## forty_caliber

Pinecones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

aroma


----------



## roadfix

coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob

cup


----------



## MSC

Trophy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

prize


----------



## MSC

Pulitzer


----------



## ChefJune

Lily


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fair


----------



## Whoa-horsey

play


----------



## MSC

Tragedy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Comedy


----------



## MSC

Human


----------



## roadfix

nature


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sounds


----------



## PrincessFiona60

howls


----------



## MSC

Coyotes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tricksters


----------



## Uncle Bob

Halloween


----------



## roadfix

costumes


----------



## MSC

Theatrical


----------



## roadfix

production


----------



## babetoo

play


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## roadfix

joint


----------



## PrincessFiona60

titanium


----------



## roadfix

light


----------



## MSC

Fluorescent


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bright


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Intelligent


----------



## forty_caliber

E=MC2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Joules


----------



## MSC

Cheeks


----------



## roadfix

butt


----------



## pdswife

Butt - FAT


----------



## forty_caliber

chubby


----------



## pdswife

chubby- hubby


----------



## MSC

Downtrodden


----------



## pdswife

downtrodden - hobo


----------



## MSC

Vagabond


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gypsy


----------



## forty_caliber

Wagon


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tracks


----------



## forty_caliber

Locomotive


----------



## Zhizara

caboose


----------



## pdswife

END


----------



## MSC

Derriere


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buttocks


----------



## forty_caliber

Forrest Gump


----------



## babetoo

woods


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bears


----------



## MSC

Grizzlys


----------



## forty_caliber

Salmon


----------



## Zhizara

River


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rafting


----------



## getoutamykitchen

float


----------



## pdswife

swimming pool


----------



## forty_caliber

Olympics


----------



## pdswife

mountains


----------



## Uncle Bob

moonshine.....


----------



## pdswife

rum


----------



## MSC

Revenuer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tequila


----------



## pdswife

Mexico!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Margaritas


----------



## roadfix

Cadillac


----------



## pdswife

Chevy


----------



## MSC

Convertible


----------



## pdswife

TOP


----------



## roadfix

Secret


----------



## forty_caliber

Ingredient


----------



## MSC

Component


----------



## PrincessFiona60

woofer


----------



## roadfix

Sub


----------



## babetoo

sandwich


----------



## forty_caliber

chips


----------



## pdswife

poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hand......


----------



## Linux

High-5


----------



## forty_caliber

team


----------



## Uncle Bob

player....


----------



## Zhizara

piano


----------



## PrincessFiona60

classic


----------



## forty_caliber

rock


----------



## roadfix

roll


----------



## MSC

Danish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pastry


----------



## MSC

Eclair


----------



## Zhizara

chocolate


----------



## forty_caliber

decadent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

self-indulgent


----------



## babetoo

spoiled


----------



## roadfix

brat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

me


----------



## MSC

Reflection


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mirror


----------



## Zhizara

reverse


----------



## pdswife

backwards


----------



## MSC

Retarded


----------



## forty_caliber

brilliant


----------



## Zhizara

dull


----------



## roadfix

boring


----------



## PrincessFiona60

enchanting


----------



## MSC

Hex


----------



## roadfix

wrench


----------



## MSC

Extort


----------



## ChefJune

bilk


----------



## Uncle Bob

milk


----------



## Zhizara

shake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rattle


----------



## roadfix

snake


----------



## forty_caliber

slither


----------



## MSC

Sidewinder


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Missile


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rocket


----------



## roadfix

science


----------



## MSC

Pseudo


----------



## Zhizara

fake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

implants


----------



## roadfix

dental


----------



## MSC

x-ray


----------



## roadfix

vision


----------



## PrincessFiona60

delusion


----------



## Uncle Bob

delusional


----------



## forty_caliber

grandeur


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Opera


----------



## MSC

horse


----------



## forty_caliber

whinney


----------



## PrincessFiona60

neigh


----------



## MSC

Nicker


----------



## forty_caliber

nickers


----------



## roadfix

Snicker


----------



## MSC

Sneer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

scary


----------



## forty_caliber

chilling


----------



## Uncle Bob

out.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

in


----------



## roadfix

inn


----------



## MSC

Hostelry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

breakfast


----------



## roadfix

Tiffany's


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lamp


----------



## PrincessFiona60

post


----------



## Uncle Bob

fence


----------



## roadfix

picket


----------



## Littlechef

line


----------



## Uncle Bob

cook


----------



## MSC

Saute


----------



## roadfix

pan


----------



## Uncle Bob

sauce


----------



## PrincessFiona60

horseradish


----------



## MSC

Grated


----------



## Zhizara

cheese


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blini


----------



## roadfix

Fellini


----------



## PrincessFiona60

odd


----------



## MSC

Eccentric


----------



## forty_caliber

eclectic


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mixture


----------



## Zhizara

stir


----------



## roadfix

crazy


----------



## MSC

Bananas


----------



## forty_caliber

chimpanzee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

apes


----------



## Sprout

great


----------



## MSC

Expectations


----------



## PrincessFiona60

aspirations


----------



## MSC

Ambition


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Dream


----------



## MSC

Morpheus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hades


----------



## forty_caliber

Hephaestus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blacksmith


----------



## Uncle Bob

anvil


----------



## roadfix

case


----------



## cara

file


----------



## Uncle Bob

nail


----------



## MSC

Clinch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

settle


----------



## MSC

Coordinate


----------



## forty_caliber

spastic


----------



## roadfix

mastic


----------



## PrincessFiona60

paste


----------



## roadfix

miso


----------



## ChefJune

shiso


----------



## PrincessFiona60

herbs


----------



## roadfix

spices


----------



## MSC

Saffron


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fragrance


----------



## roadfix

aroma


----------



## pdswife

smelly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cheese


----------



## forty_caliber

mouse


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reepicheep


----------



## forty_caliber

Aslan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Narnia!!!!


----------



## MSC

Tales


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fantasy


----------



## roadfix

Island


----------



## MSC

Madagascar


----------



## roadfix

Nascar


----------



## PrincessFiona60

WALL


----------



## forty_caliber

paper


----------



## roadfix

Chase


----------



## forty_caliber

bank


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crook..........


----------



## forty_caliber

gangster


----------



## MSC

Hood


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wabbits

I tink I got lost in here!


----------



## MSC

Westinghouse


----------



## roadfix

General Electric


----------



## PrincessFiona60

light


----------



## MSC

Flood


----------



## forty_caliber

Mississippi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

paddle


----------



## Phaedra

oar


----------



## roadfix

row


----------



## MSC

coxswain


----------



## forty_caliber

boatswain


----------



## roadfix

Mark Twain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anecdotes


----------



## MSC

Allegory


----------



## Phaedra

parable


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fable


----------



## MSC

Fabrication


----------



## roadfix

lies


----------



## Phaedra

down


----------



## Zhizara

copies


----------



## Uncle Bob

machine


----------



## roadfix

robot


----------



## Uncle Bob

R2D2


----------



## roadfix

3CPO


----------



## Uncle Bob

Galaxy.........


----------



## roadfix

Spiral


----------



## MSC

Pirouette


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spin


----------



## roadfix

bottle


----------



## MSC

Smooch


----------



## roadfix

slobber


----------



## Phaedra

dribble


----------



## roadfix

basketball


----------



## forty_caliber

goal


----------



## roadfix

tending


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babysitter


----------



## MSC

Brat


----------



## roadfix

spoiled


----------



## Zhizara

moldy


----------



## Phaedra

green


----------



## Uncle Bob

paint


----------



## PrincessFiona60

horse


----------



## forty_caliber

bridle


----------



## MSC

Path


----------



## a1c0l33n

road


----------



## MSC

Hauler


----------



## roadfix

trailer


----------



## MSC

Slowpoke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

meander


----------



## roadfix

river


----------



## Uncle Bob

road


----------



## roadfix

fix


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  

mend


----------



## Uncle Bob

sew........


----------



## MSC

Embroider


----------



## PrincessFiona60

embelish


----------



## Barbara L

decorate

Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber

remodel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

destroy


----------



## MSC

Raze


----------



## roadfix

demolish


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gut


----------



## roadfix

feeling


----------



## Phaedra

touching


----------



## Zhizara

against


----------



## Phaedra

beside


----------



## PrincessFiona60

together


----------



## MSC

Unified


----------



## Linux

Amalgamated


----------



## forty_caliber

Incorporated


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mixed


----------



## Linux

Jumbled up


----------



## MSC

Hugger-mugger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

melee


----------



## Zhizara

fight


----------



## MSC

Skirmish


----------



## Linux

Punch-up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

donnybrook


----------



## MSC

Imbroglio


----------



## Moon Flower

Complicated


----------



## PrincessFiona60

difficult


----------



## forty_caliber

thesaurus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wordy


----------



## roadfix

contracts


----------



## Moon Flower

Mafia


----------



## MSC

Rubout


----------



## Moon Flower

Erase


----------



## roadfix

delete


----------



## Moon Flower

Obliterate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

erase


----------



## roadfix

delete


----------



## Moon Flower

Remove


----------



## roadfix

exfoliate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

debride


----------



## MSC

Excise


----------



## roadfix

Tax


----------



## forty_caliber

Sherwood


----------



## Moon Flower

Robin Hood


----------



## forty_caliber

Nottingham


----------



## MSC

Midlands


----------



## radhuni

Arrows


----------



## roadfix

direction


----------



## MSC

Coordinates


----------



## PrincessFiona60

plans


----------



## roadfix

blue print


----------



## MSC

Schematic


----------



## forty_caliber

circuit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rider


----------



## BostonCook

Bike


----------



## PrincessFiona60

unicycle


----------



## MSC

Velocipede


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raptor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hawk


----------



## roadfix

Hudson


----------



## MSC

Foie-gras


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Hudson


 
One of my favorites!!!

Liver


----------



## MSC

Offal


----------



## roadfix

Opal


----------



## babetoo

ring


----------



## roadfix

job


----------



## PrincessFiona60

work


----------



## roadfix

play


----------



## MSC

performance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

art


----------



## roadfix

museum


----------



## babetoo

free


----------



## roadfix

gratis


----------



## MSC

unhampered


----------



## PrincessFiona60

freedom


----------



## roadfix

press


----------



## PrincessFiona60

push


----------



## roadfix

ups


----------



## MSC

Delirium


----------



## PrincessFiona60

confusion


----------



## roadfix

mayhem


----------



## MSC

Devastation


----------



## babetoo

ruined


----------



## MSC

Despoil


----------



## PrincessFiona60

destroy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Search.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

discover


----------



## Zhizara

unearth


----------



## MSC

Excavate


----------



## roadfix

dig


----------



## snickerdoodle

shovel


----------



## roadfix

spade


----------



## babetoo

hearts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen


----------



## roadfix

Mary


----------



## forty_caliber

Scotland


----------



## MSC

kilts


----------



## snickerdoodle

bagpipes


----------



## roadfix

funeral


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cremation


----------



## MSC

Barbecue


----------



## babetoo

sauce


----------



## Zhizara

boss


----------



## PrincessFiona60

supervise


----------



## Uncle Bob

direct


----------



## MSC

Straightforward


----------



## cara

wall


----------



## Uncle Bob

flower......


----------



## cara

bright


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sunshine


----------



## cara

summer


----------



## MSC

lightning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fast


----------



## MSC

Abstain


----------



## babetoo

liquor


----------



## Uncle Bob

cabinet


----------



## roadfix

maker


----------



## Zhizara

creator


----------



## MSC

Progenitor


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Daddy!


----------



## Sprout

Play!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ball !!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gown


----------



## snickerdoodle

wedding


----------



## Uncle Bob

music


----------



## Sprout

maker


----------



## roadfix

baker


----------



## PrincessFiona60

croissants


----------



## roadfix

butter


----------



## MSC

Fingers


----------



## joesfolk

hand


----------



## taxlady

fast


----------



## roadfix

& Furious


----------



## MSC

ballistic


----------



## babetoo

skyhigh


----------



## joesfolk

Denver


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MileHigh


----------



## taxlady

club


----------



## MSC

Cudgel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

warhammer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tomahawk


----------



## ChefJune

Comanche


----------



## babetoo

indian


----------



## roadfix

motorcycle


----------



## Uncle Bob

club


----------



## roadfix

breakfast


----------



## MSC

Champions


----------



## taxlady

Queen


----------



## roadfix

Bohemian


----------



## taxlady

Rhapsody


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blue


----------



## MSC

Bayou


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cajun


----------



## roadfix

Hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Weather........


----------



## roadfix

balloon


----------



## MSC

Gondola


----------



## babetoo

boat


----------



## roadfix

love


----------



## mudbug

less


----------



## MSC

Minus


----------



## Uncle Bob

Subtract.......


----------



## babetoo

add


----------



## MSC

Fuel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Energy.........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vigor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hybrid.....


----------



## ChefJune

corn


----------



## roadfix

syrup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cane


----------



## babetoo

safe


----------



## taxlady

jewels


----------



## MSC

Tiffany


----------



## roadfix

breakfast


----------



## Uncle Bob

grits


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hominy


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn


----------



## Zhizara

jokes


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Gags


----------



## Uncle Bob

Humor........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

less


----------



## MSC

more


----------



## Uncle Bob

time


----------



## babetoo

less


----------



## PrincessFiona60

reduced


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

lessen


----------



## roadfix

divide


----------



## Uncle Bob

conquer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

triumph


----------



## taxlady

Arch


----------



## MSC

Machiavellian


----------



## PrincessFiona60

duplicity


----------



## MSC

Double-dealing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cheat


----------



## Uncle Bob

thief..


----------



## roadfix

..of Hearts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ace


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fokker


----------



## Uncle Bob

German


----------



## roadfix

danke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nein!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bitte!


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Lol wut?


----------



## Zhizara

Huh?


----------



## MSC

Acknowledge


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Recognize


----------



## MSC

Distinguish


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Differentiate


----------



## roadfix

review


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Edit


----------



## roadfix

delete


----------



## PrincessFiona60

clear


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Translucent


----------



## roadfix

opaque


----------



## PrincessFiona60

impenetrable


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Inscrutible


----------



## babetoo

stone-faced


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Stern


----------



## MSC

Abaft


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Fo'c'sle


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cabin


----------



## Zhizara

fever


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wolf


----------



## roadfix

range


----------



## PrincessFiona60

prairie


----------



## taxlady

oysters


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rockefeller


----------



## MSC

Center


----------



## Zhizara

Yoga


----------



## PrincessFiona60

flexible


----------



## babetoo

muscles


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Workout


----------



## Uncle Bob

figure


----------



## PrincessFiona60

eight


----------



## Uncle Bob

ate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

erode


----------



## roadfix

weather


----------



## MSC

Tornado


----------



## PrincessFiona60

whirlwind


----------



## MSC

Typhoon


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Supercell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thunder.......


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Lightning


----------



## MSC

Streak


----------



## roadfix

Naked


----------



## babetoo

bare


----------



## Uncle Bob

bottom.....


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Seat


----------



## Uncle Bob

cushion


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Pillow


----------



## Uncle Bob

fight


----------



## roadfix

bout


----------



## Uncle Bob

...time


----------



## roadfix

machine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gun


----------



## roadfix

Smoke


----------



## Uncle Bob

screen


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Monitor


----------



## Uncle Bob

watch


----------



## roadfix

out


----------



## Uncle Bob

field


----------



## roadfix

Sally


----------



## Uncle Bob

Aunt......


----------



## roadfix

Jemima


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Syrup


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cough


----------



## MSC

Whooping


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

swan


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Signet


----------



## Zhizara

ring


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Boxing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Day


----------



## Uncle Bob

shift.........


----------



## roadfix

late


----------



## Uncle Bob

again........


----------



## CMM

Never.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ever.......


----------



## babetoo

after


----------



## roadfix

math


----------



## Uncle Bob

numbers


----------



## taxlady

game


----------



## Uncle Bob

plan


----------



## MSC

Concoct


----------



## joesfolk

Native American


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Peace pipe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eskimo


----------



## taxlady

Inuit


----------



## MSC

Sorry, gotta go back to this--concoct to Native American--that's an interesting word association, LOL don't get it!
For Inuit:
Blubber


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Icecream


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sandwich


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Layer


----------



## Zhizara

hen


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cock


----------



## babetoo

rooster


----------



## roadfix

booster


----------



## MSC

Thief


----------



## roadfix

..of Hearts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gizzards


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Salad


----------



## Zhizara

Days


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nights!


----------



## roadfix

White Satin


----------



## MSC

roadfix said:


> White Satin


Are the 'rules' being changed here also?  Two words now cool?  Just wanna know how to 'play'.
Kimono


----------



## joesfolk

Apparently I wasn't at the end of the thread before I posted.  Sorry.


----------



## roadfix

MSC said:


> Are the 'rules' being changed here also?  Two words now cool?  Just wanna know how to 'play'.
> Kimono



Yes, I changed the rules a couple of weeks ago.  Two words are not encouraged, but sometimes they might just pop into the mind and you go with that.  But I think it's best to stick with the original rule as best as one can.  I love this game.  
I also loved the quick passing rain storm we had during the very early hours of the morning.  The day so far is turning out gorgeous.


----------



## Uncle Bob

gorgeous..........


beautiful...


----------



## roadfix

pretty


----------



## Uncle Bob

woman


----------



## Zhizara

power


----------



## MSC

Trip


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fall


----------



## Uncle Bob

mums


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chrysanthemums


----------



## Zhizara

corsage


----------



## PrincessFiona60

prom


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Theatre


----------



## roadfix

play


----------



## taxlady

thing


----------



## roadfix

Volkswagen


----------



## Uncle Bob

bug


----------



## roadfix

beetle


----------



## babetoo

juice


----------



## taxlady

tomato


----------



## MSC

Cutie


----------



## Uncle Bob

pie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pumpkin


----------



## roadfix

Halloween


----------



## taxlady

costume


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vampire!


----------



## taxlady

diary


----------



## MSC

Pepys


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

samuel


----------



## Zhizara

Adams


----------



## taxlady

Family


----------



## PrincessFiona60

goofy


----------



## Zhizara

Mickey


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Fin


----------



## taxlady

fish


----------



## babetoo

dinner


----------



## MSC

Dogs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cats


----------



## taxlady

cats


----------



## roadfix

rats


----------



## taxlady

phooey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hong-Kong


----------



## roadfix

King-Kong


----------



## Zhizara

ape


----------



## roadfix

Planet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Jupiter


----------



## mudbug

Florida


----------



## PrincessFiona60

swamp


----------



## roadfix

thing


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Wild


----------



## MSC

Feral


----------



## taxlady

cat


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Feline


----------



## Zhizara

graceful


----------



## taxlady

clumsy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

idiot


----------



## Zhizara

box


----------



## PrincessFiona60

present


----------



## taxlady

here


----------



## Uncle Bob

there


----------



## ChefJune

everywhere


----------



## babetoo

available


----------



## joesfolk

single


----------



## roadfix

blade


----------



## MSC

Rapier


----------



## taxlady

Katana


----------



## Uncle Bob

back


----------



## joesfolk

stop


----------



## taxlady

go


----------



## roadfix

cart


----------



## Zhizara

horse


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Neddy


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

seagoon  (its a brit thing)


----------



## taxlady

goon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

thug


----------



## MSC

Enforcer


----------



## Zhizara

weapon


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Priest (nickname for a cudgel)


----------



## Uncle Bob

system


----------



## ChefJune

solar


----------



## Uncle Bob

wind


----------



## roadfix

chill


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Kewl


----------



## MSC

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> Kewl


Ahem...so what does "Kewl" have to do with the preceding word "weapon"?
Very "unkewl"...
Blunderbuss


----------



## joesfolk

peace  (it's a sixties thing)


----------



## roadfix

MSC said:


> Ahem...so what does "Kewl" have to do with the preceding word "weapon"?
> Very "unkewl"...
> Blunderbuss



You were on the wrong page.  The word "weapon" appeared several posts prior to "kewl".


----------



## taxlady

peace ------> man


----------



## roadfix

cave


----------



## joesfolk

woman


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

MSC said:


> Ahem...so what does "Kewl" have to do with the preceding word "weapon"?
> Very "unkewl"...
> Blunderbuss



I replied "Kewl" to                    			#*37445* above. 



Woman

My answer = Female


----------



## joesfolk

Intuition


----------



## roadfix

Intuit


----------



## MSC

Divine


----------



## roadfix

TurboTax


----------



## MSC

IRS


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

HMIV (Her Majesty's Inspector of Vipers)


----------



## babetoo

snakes


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Reptiles


----------



## joesfolk

Amphibians


----------



## taxlady

salamaders


----------



## PrincessFiona60

frogs


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Prince


----------



## MSC

Pretender


----------



## joesfolk

Throne  (as in pretender to the)


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Lavatory (British equivalent )


----------



## joesfolk

Relief


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Phew


----------



## joesfolk

How do I counter that?

phew----->next


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stinky


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

reeks


----------



## roadfix

ooze


----------



## Uncle Bob

booze


----------



## roadfix

lose


----------



## taxlady

win


----------



## joesfolk

contest


----------



## babetoo

prize


----------



## MSC

Pulitzer


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Recognition


----------



## taxlady

acclaim


----------



## Zhizara

fame


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Popularity


----------



## joesfolk

author


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Scribe


----------



## roadfix

engrave


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Mark


----------



## Zhizara

Twain


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Dr Johnson


----------



## roadfix

Tim


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blue


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

beard


----------



## taxlady

goatee


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

demonic


----------



## MSC

Satanic


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

verses


----------



## taxlady

poetry


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Cuplets


----------



## Zhizara

cupcakes


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Cups


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cup


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Measurement


----------



## Zhizara

feet


----------



## MSC

Apendages


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Protrusions


----------



## babetoo

outcropping


----------



## Zhizara

escarpment


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Clearing


----------



## Uncle Bob

opening.......


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Orifice


----------



## roadfix

venturi


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Italiano


----------



## roadfix

Campagnolo


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Derailleur


----------



## roadfix

shifter


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Roadie


----------



## roadfix

lycra


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Spandex


----------



## roadfix

jersey


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Cream


----------



## roadfix

sores


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Injury


----------



## roadfix

collarbone


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Clavicle


----------



## joesfolk

member


----------



## Zhizara

guest


----------



## PrincessFiona60

family


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

uninvited


----------



## Zhizara

crash


----------



## PrincessFiona60

emergency


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Call-out


----------



## taxlady

test


----------



## Uncle Bob

paper


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

loo


----------



## roadfix

look


----------



## joesfolk

magazine


----------



## Uncle Bob

cover


----------



## joesfolk

letter


----------



## roadfix

head


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

case


----------



## MSC

Bolas De Fraile said:


> case


Trunk
BTW interesting choice of user name, recognized it from the trip I made to Argentina and believe it translates in English as "Monk's balls", a fried pastry.  It would be interesting to know the reason for the choice if you'd care to share it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

torso


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Body


----------



## roadfix

Soul


----------



## MSC

Stealer


----------



## roadfix

robber


----------



## babetoo

thief (lol)


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Fagen (the film Oliver)


----------



## roadfix

Reagan


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

haha!

Clinton


----------



## joesfolk

River (In Michigan)


----------



## taxlady

Red

(Doesn't everyone have a Red River?)


----------



## joesfolk

roses


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bouquet


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Presentation


----------



## Uncle Bob

Certificate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

license


----------



## Uncle Bob

drivers


----------



## Zhizara

momentum


----------



## taxlady

force


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Enforce


----------



## joesfolk

constable


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Plod (English expression for the police)


----------



## joesfolk

plod----->horses


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Horse shoe


----------



## taxlady

luck


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

MSC said:


> Trunk
> BTW interesting choice of user name, recognized it from the trip I made to Argentina and believe it translates in English as "Monk's balls", a fried pastry. It would be interesting to know the reason for the choice if you'd care to share it.


A number of reasons, I like the pastry, it makes me laugh when people respond with "Hi Bolas" or "well Bolas" and its more polite than Mal Ackers poppi should get that.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Good


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Angelic


----------



## Uncle Bob

angel


----------



## taxlady

devil


----------



## Uncle Bob

woman


----------



## Zhizara

mother


----------



## roadfix

child


----------



## MSC

Immaturity


----------



## PrincessFiona60

clown


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Ronald McDonald


----------



## babetoo

advertising


----------



## taxlady

marketing


----------



## roadfix

hype


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Babble


----------



## roadfix

Babel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tower


----------



## joesfolk

children


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Noise


----------



## roadfix

annoy


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Ruckus


----------



## Uncle Bob

disturbance.......


----------



## roadfix

paranormal


----------



## joesfolk

paramour


----------



## roadfix

parachute


----------



## joesfolk

jump


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Leap


----------



## taxlady

frog


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Toad


----------



## joesfolk

prince


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Kiss


----------



## joesfolk

smooch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

loving


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

spoonfull


----------



## taxlady

sugar


----------



## roadfix

Daddy


----------



## joesfolk

missed


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Lost


----------



## roadfix

Survivor


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Television (the Survivor prog)


----------



## joesfolk

literature


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Illuminari


----------



## MSC

Conspirators


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Guy Fawkes


----------



## joesfolk

holiday


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Vacation


----------



## roadfix

Go Go's


----------



## joesfolk

Hippies


----------



## taxlady

freaks


----------



## roadfix

(of) nature


----------



## taxlady

Mother


----------



## babetoo

father


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Mummy


----------



## roadfix

tomb


----------



## PrincessFiona60

crypt


----------



## Zhizara

cryptic


----------



## roadfix

code


----------



## PrincessFiona60

OSHA


----------



## roadfix

regulations


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Law


----------



## roadfix

Order


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Judge Dread


----------



## babetoo

injustice


----------



## joesfolk

justified


----------



## PrincessFiona60

righteous


----------



## taxlady

indignation


----------



## joesfolk

anger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

madness


----------



## joesfolk

insanity


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Darkness


----------



## taxlady

light


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

feather


----------



## Zhizara

brushstroke


----------



## MSC

Dauber


----------



## taxlady

Mud


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

wode


----------



## MSC

Sherwood


----------



## taxlady

Bolas De Fraile said:


> wode



What does it mean? I can't find it in a dictionary. It sounds like an archaic English word.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Wode was a body paint used by Boudicca


----------



## taxlady

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Wode was a body paint used by Boudicca



Thank you. I had never heard of Boudicca, so I looked her up on Wikipedia. Very interesting.

Did she wear the wode as a battle paint?


----------



## Zhizara

mascara


----------



## taxlady

brush


----------



## babetoo

hair


----------



## roadfix

salon


----------



## Zhizara

spa


----------



## Uncle Bob

tub


----------



## roadfix

lard


----------



## snickerdoodle

fat


----------



## Uncle Bob

index


----------



## roadfix

finger


----------



## taxlady

touch


----------



## MSC

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Wode was a body paint used by Boudicca


Wode is actually a plant that produces a kind of dye indigo or anil colored.
It's also a medieval word for wood or forest, i.e. my response of "Sherwood"


----------



## Zhizara

feel


----------



## Uncle Bob

sense


----------



## MSC

taxlady said:


> touch


Knack


----------



## roadfix

sense...   common


----------



## Uncle Bob

name


----------



## Zhizara

moniker


----------



## taxlady

MSC said:


> Wode is actually a plant that produces a kind of dye indigo or anil colored.
> It's also a medieval word for wood or forest, i.e. my response of "Sherwood"



Is that what the Picts used as body/war paint?

--

Monocle


----------



## joesfolk

eyeglass


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Waterloo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

downfall


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dead Duck


----------



## taxlady

goose


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Gluteus maximus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

muscle


----------



## taxlady

man


----------



## Zhizara

operate


----------



## MSC

taxlady said:


> Is that what the Picts used as body/war paint?
> LOL, can't say for sure as reports of my age greatly exaggerated!  But that's what the historians think.
> --


----------



## PrincessFiona60

surgery


----------



## joesfolk

thin


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

opaque


----------



## forty_caliber

occult


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Harry Potter


----------



## joesfolk

supernatural


----------



## Zhizara

spooky


----------



## MSC

Ghoulish


----------



## babetoo

horrified


----------



## Uncle Bob

shocked.......


----------



## Zhizara

electrified


----------



## roadfix

petrified


----------



## Uncle Bob

wood


----------



## MSC

Teak


----------



## roadfix

bench


----------



## Uncle Bob

press


----------



## forty_caliber

Newspaper


----------



## Uncle Bob

story


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## joesfolk

tikki


----------



## taxlady

Rikki


----------



## joesfolk

Kipling


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jungle


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Fauna


----------



## MSC

Classification


----------



## Zhizara

Flora


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dame


----------



## joesfolk

broad


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

bean


----------



## babetoo

salad


----------



## roadfix

bar


----------



## lifesaver

stool


----------



## MSC

Pigeon


----------



## roadfix

message


----------



## lifesaver

Note


----------



## roadfix

pad


----------



## lifesaver

Apartment


----------



## Zhizara

compartment


----------



## joesfolk

magician


----------



## roadfix

illusion


----------



## snickerdoodle

fake


----------



## MSC

Plagiarize


----------



## LPBeier

counterfeit


----------



## taxlady

currency


----------



## joesfolk

moolah


----------



## roadfix

dinero


----------



## babetoo

dollar


----------



## joesfolk

general


----------



## roadfix

Yamamoto


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Japanese


----------



## taxlady

chop sticks


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Kindling


----------



## MSC

Inflammatory


----------



## Zhizara

inciting


----------



## Uncle Bob

winning.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

smile


----------



## Zhizara

crocodile


----------



## joesfolk

tears


----------



## snickerdoodle

cry


----------



## MSC

Bawl


----------



## Uncle Bob

brawl.........


----------



## taxlady

bar room


----------



## Uncle Bob

stool


----------



## babetoo

chair


----------



## Uncle Bob

rail..


----------



## taxlady

road


----------



## joesfolk

trip


----------



## Uncle Bob

ticket.......


----------



## roadfix

..to ride


----------



## Zhizara

bully


----------



## PrincessFiona60

terrorize


----------



## taxlady

fanatic


----------



## joesfolk

Republicans


----------



## Zhizara

politicians


----------



## joesfolk

criminals


----------



## taxlady

crooks


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

shepherds pie


----------



## MSC

Peas


----------



## Zhizara

carrots


----------



## joesfolk

roots


----------



## Zhizara

heritage


----------



## PrincessFiona60

legacy


----------



## MSC

Inheritance


----------



## roadfix

tax


----------



## PrincessFiona60

estimate


----------



## roadfix

free


----------



## Zhizara

excise


----------



## babetoo

cut


----------



## MSC

Collector


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

epiphany


----------



## MSC

Revelation


----------



## PrincessFiona60

share


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

par


----------



## taxlady

golf


----------



## roadfix

swing


----------



## taxlady

set


----------



## roadfix

match


----------



## Zhizara

lighter


----------



## babetoo

flam


----------



## roadfix

flamboyant


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gaudy


----------



## joesfolk

elegant


----------



## roadfix

elephant


----------



## Nadia_

elephant >>>Large


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mouth


----------



## joesfolk

living   (living large)


----------



## joesfolk

Sorry, it looks like the Princess beat me to the punch.  I'll try again.
Large--->Mouth--->    Bass


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fender


----------



## taxlady

bumper


----------



## joesfolk

baby


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cuddle


----------



## Nadia_

snuggle


----------



## joesfolk

spooning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hugging


----------



## joesfolk

comforting


----------



## Nadia_

family>>>comforting


----------



## taxlady

siblings


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

conjoined


----------



## Nadia_

twins


----------



## MSC

Siamese


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Yul Brynner


----------



## Zhizara

trumpet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Swan


----------



## taxlady

song


----------



## Zhizara

dive


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bar


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

non


----------



## MSC

Conformist


----------



## babetoo

rabble


----------



## joesfolk

song


----------



## roadfix

Brian's


----------



## joesfolk

weepy


----------



## Zhizara

depressed


----------



## joesfolk

sad


----------



## taxlady

dark


----------



## roadfix

knight


----------



## taxlady

armour


----------



## roadfix

-All


----------



## MSC

Horde


----------



## joesfolk

crazed


----------



## taxlady

tea pot


----------



## roadfix

weed


----------



## joesfolk

whacker


----------



## PrincessFiona60

smitten


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Cupid


----------



## MSC

Stupid


----------



## ohbear

Dumb


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

waiter


----------



## Rocklobster

tater


----------



## joesfolk

tot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

toddler


----------



## snickerdoodle

fun


----------



## taxlady

games


----------



## MSC

Olympics


----------



## joesfolk

athlete


----------



## snickerdoodle

training


----------



## joesfolk

assertiveness


----------



## babetoo

bold


----------



## snickerdoodle

italics


----------



## taxlady

slanted


----------



## roadfix

eyes


----------



## taxlady

Me


----------



## joesfolk

lovely


----------



## roadfix

Rita


----------



## Barbara L

meter maid


----------



## taxlady

parking ticket


----------



## ohbear

fine!


----------



## babetoo

good


----------



## joesfolk

grief


----------



## taxlady

mourning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dove


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

soap


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wash


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

absolution


----------



## MSC

Redemption


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coupons


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

capons


----------



## Rocklobster

roasted


----------



## joesfolk

celebrity


----------



## taxlady

fame


----------



## mudbug

famish


----------



## ohbear

(is that like Amish with song, dance and legwarmers?)
starve


----------



## babetoo

hunger


----------



## roadfix

strike


----------



## Rocklobster

three. You're out!


----------



## MSC

Spitball


----------



## Uncle Bob

juvenile......


----------



## babetoo

delinquent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

late


----------



## joesfolk

food


----------



## taxlady

processor


----------



## Zhizara

mixer


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

amalgamate


----------



## MSC

Affiliate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

partner


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

desk


----------



## taxlady

office


----------



## recipedirect

job


----------



## PrincessFiona60

career


----------



## roadfix

change


----------



## Nadia_

change>>>Seasons


----------



## joesfolk

seasons>>>>greetings


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aloha!


----------



## Nadia_

Aloha>>>Hawaii


----------



## joesfolk

islands


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Guam


----------



## MSC

Marianas


----------



## Zhizara

Bahamas


----------



## babetoo

vacation


----------



## PrincessFiona60

time (off)


----------



## taxlady

time >>> machine


----------



## Zhizara

ongoing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

continue


----------



## joesfolk

stop


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Go


----------



## Nadia_

forward


----------



## joesfolk

demure


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Vapid


----------



## MSC

Simpering


----------



## Zhizara

wallflower


----------



## joesfolk

party


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

animal


----------



## joesfolk

instinct


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"fight or flight"


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Fight


----------



## joesfolk

carpet or hardwood?


----------



## Zhizara

hunch


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

what Esmerelda


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"fight or Flight" is an _instinct_...what I was replying to in the Word Assosciation game!


----------



## joesfolk

fight

carpet or hardwood?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> fight
> 
> carpet or hardwood?


 
Joesfolk...this is Word Association Game, not the This or That game.


----------



## babetoo

hunch - back

fight-quarrel

wasn't sure what to do. lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> hunch - back
> 
> fight-quarrel
> 
> wasn't sure what to do. lol


 

We need to go from "Hunch"

Babetoo said, "Back."

The last word is:

Back


----------



## joesfolk

Oops, sorry about that..I've got too many things going on.

Ribs


----------



## taxlady

bones


----------



## roadfix

remains


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stays


----------



## Zhizara

collar


----------



## Uncle Bob

arrest......


----------



## roadfix

Time out everyone!  Do not respond to this thread via email as your response (your association word) may not correspond with the word above yours by the time your response is posted.


----------



## roadfix

warrant


----------



## Uncle Bob

bench


----------



## roadfix

mark


----------



## taxlady

scar


----------



## Uncle Bob

tissue


----------



## roadfix

paper


----------



## MSC

Doll


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## taxlady

home


----------



## joesfolk

insurance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

safety


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

officer


----------



## Zhizara

military


----------



## getoutamykitchen

uniform


----------



## Zhizara

even


----------



## roadfix

Stevens


----------



## MSC

Stella


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Streetcar


----------



## taxlady

bus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

school


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## joesfolk

face


----------



## Zhizara

book


----------



## joesfolk

worm


----------



## babetoo

turns


----------



## PrincessFiona60

alternate


----------



## Zhizara

universe


----------



## MSC

Galactic


----------



## roadfix

Starship


----------



## MSC

Trooper


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bugs!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hop


----------



## roadfix

barley


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn


----------



## babetoo

bread


----------



## Zhizara

money


----------



## taxlady

dough


----------



## roadfix

knead


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kitty


----------



## taxlady

galore


----------



## Uncle Bob

bunch


----------



## Zhizara

lots


----------



## Nadia_

lots >>>Many


----------



## PrincessFiona60

plenty


----------



## taxlady

horn


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cape


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Batman


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Cat woman


----------



## MSC

Claws


----------



## taxlady

paws


----------



## Zhizara

feet


----------



## Uncle Bob

inches


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sidles


----------



## MSC

Sneaks


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake


----------



## roadfix

I D


----------



## taxlady

card


----------



## PrincessFiona60

license


----------



## Uncle Bob

qualify


----------



## PrincessFiona60

eligible


----------



## babetoo

ready


----------



## Zhizara

prepared


----------



## taxlady

meals


----------



## Uncle Bob

supper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

club


----------



## roadfix

deals


----------



## MSC

Poker


----------



## taxlady

flush


----------



## Zhizara

red


----------



## Rocklobster

hot


----------



## Zhizara

cold


----------



## Uncle Bob

front


----------



## recipedirect

adios!


----------



## Uncle Bob

bye


----------



## joesfolk

birdie


----------



## Zhizara

turkey


----------



## Rocklobster

gobble


----------



## MSC

Gorge


----------



## roadfix

George


----------



## Zhizara

Gobel


----------



## roadfix

Nobel


----------



## taxlady

aristocratic


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake


----------



## Zhizara

snooty


----------



## Uncle Bob

nose


----------



## roadfix

job


----------



## Uncle Bob

fair


----------



## forty_caliber

equitable


----------



## babetoo

even


----------



## Barbara L

odd


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## Barbara L

chain


----------



## roadfix

gang


----------



## Uncle Bob

thug


----------



## roadfix

Tyson


----------



## Uncle Bob

......


Chicken


----------



## Zhizara

little


----------



## roadfix

Cesar


----------



## Zhizara

ruler


----------



## babetoo

measure


----------



## roadfix

pleasure


----------



## Barbara L

palace


----------



## taxlady

castle


----------



## Barbara L

aquarium


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

guppy


----------



## roadfix

yuppy


----------



## recipedirect

shark


----------



## Uncle Bob

attack


----------



## recipedirect

Blitzkrieg


----------



## Uncle Bob

bomb


----------



## taxlady

shelter


----------



## Zhizara

tent


----------



## babetoo

city


----------



## MSC

Megalopolis


----------



## roadfix

Metropolis


----------



## Zhizara

urban


----------



## roadfix

gorilla


----------



## taxlady

ape


----------



## Rocklobster

planet


----------



## roadfix

Hollywood


----------



## Barbara L

Vine


----------



## taxlady

grape


----------



## Zhizara

jelly


----------



## roadfix

beans


----------



## Zhizara

Lima


----------



## MSC

Incas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Temple


----------



## Zhizara

forehead


----------



## Uncle Bob

sinus


----------



## roadfix

congestion


----------



## Zhizara

traffic


----------



## roadfix

nightmare


----------



## Uncle Bob

dream


----------



## roadfix

works


----------



## Uncle Bob

Microsoft


----------



## roadfix

Windows


----------



## taxlady

doors


----------



## roadfix

1967


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

War


----------



## PrincessFiona60

re-enactment


----------



## MSC

Gettysburg


----------



## Zhizara

Address


----------



## Uncle Bob

location.......


----------



## taxlady

movie


----------



## Zhizara

DVD


----------



## roadfix

player


----------



## MSC

Victrola--(LOL blast from the past?)


----------



## taxlady

gramophone


----------



## Zhizara

speaker


----------



## Uncle Bob

public


----------



## Zhizara

private


----------



## Uncle Bob

property


----------



## roadfix

tax


----------



## taxlady

lady


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Madam


----------



## roadfix

Butterfly


----------



## taxlady

moth


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## roadfix

Butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

bean


----------



## babetoo

vanilla


----------



## PrincessFiona60

plain


----------



## Zhizara

unadorned


----------



## Uncle Bob

simple


----------



## taxlady

slow


----------



## Uncle Bob

poke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bag


----------



## Uncle Bob

hag


----------



## taxlady

crone


----------



## PrincessFiona60

crow


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

cheryl


----------



## MSC

Ladd


----------



## Zhizara

Lass


----------



## taxlady

alas


----------



## Uncle Bob

shock


----------



## roadfix

wave


----------



## Uncle Bob

light


----------



## taxlady

show


----------



## roadfix

boat


----------



## MSC

Tramp


----------



## Uncle Bob

ramp


----------



## babetoo

on


----------



## Uncle Bob

board........


----------



## joesfolk

education


----------



## PrincessFiona60

learning


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Curve


----------



## Uncle Bob

sharp


----------



## Zhizara

dull


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

burnish


----------



## Uncle Bob

polish


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Buff


----------



## taxlady

beige


----------



## roadfix

page


----------



## Zhizara

leaf


----------



## taxlady

sheet


----------



## roadfix

metal


----------



## Uncle Bob

tubing


----------



## taxlady

rubber


----------



## babetoo

pipe


----------



## roadfix

tobacco


----------



## taxlady

smoke


----------



## roadfix

ring


----------



## Uncle Bob

fire


----------



## taxlady

water


----------



## MSC

Dowser


----------



## PrincessFiona60

devining


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rod


----------



## taxlady

hot


----------



## babetoo

sauce


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sassy


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

lassy


----------



## taxlady

woof


----------



## PrincessFiona60

doggie


----------



## MSC

Window


----------



## PrincessFiona60

showcase


----------



## Uncle Bob

bid


----------



## roadfix

auction


----------



## Uncle Bob

cattle


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rodeo


----------



## Uncle Bob

clown


----------



## roadfix

Bozo


----------



## Uncle Bob

oysters



(Bozo's is an erster joint....)


----------



## roadfix

bar


----------



## taxlady

exam


----------



## babetoo

test


----------



## roadfix

pass


----------



## taxlady

bus


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## Zhizara

quit


----------



## roadfix

claim


----------



## Uncle Bob

deed


----------



## PrincessFiona60

nefarious


----------



## Uncle Bob

sinister


----------



## roadfix

minister


----------



## Uncle Bob

cloth


----------



## MSC

Denim


----------



## babetoo

jeans


----------



## PrincessFiona60

t-shirt


----------



## taxlady

tank top


----------



## babetoo

toilet lol sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

flushed


----------



## Zhizara

red


----------



## taxlady

light


----------



## PrincessFiona60

duty


----------



## MSC

Roster


----------



## Zhizara

list


----------



## Uncle Bob

grocery


----------



## PrincessFiona60

canned


----------



## MSC

Axed


----------



## taxlady

fired


----------



## babetoo

ceramic


----------



## roadfix

tiles


----------



## taxlady

flooring


----------



## Zhizara

astonishing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

amazing


----------



## babetoo

magic


----------



## roadfix

show


----------



## Uncle Bob

boat.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

man


----------



## roadfix

power


----------



## PrincessFiona60

strength


----------



## Uncle Bob

muscles....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shoals


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alabama.......


----------



## roadfix

U.S.S.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Enterprise


----------



## MSC

Klingon


----------



## Uncle Bob

war.......


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Tolstoy


----------



## babetoo

Russian


----------



## roadfix

Revolution


----------



## MSC

Beatles


----------



## babetoo

music


----------



## roadfix

City


----------



## taxlady

country


----------



## Uncle Bob

roads


----------



## roadfix

highways


----------



## babetoo

byways


----------



## lifesaver

Scenic


----------



## babetoo

view


----------



## taxlady

finder


----------



## MSC

Private-eye


----------



## Zhizara

detective


----------



## roadfix

defective


----------



## babetoo

broken


----------



## MSC

Heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

attack......


----------



## roadfix

attach


----------



## Zhizara

glue


----------



## Uncle Bob

crazy.......


----------



## MSC

Quilt


----------



## Rocklobster

duvet


----------



## babetoo

spread


----------



## taxlady

Nutella


----------



## MSC

caloric


----------



## babetoo

forbidden


----------



## MSC

Taboo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Voo Doo


----------



## Zhizara

magic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spell


----------



## taxlady

pronounce


----------



## Uncle Bob

enunciate


----------



## MSC

Ejaculate


----------



## Zhizara

rant


----------



## babetoo

rave


----------



## MSC

Rampage


----------



## taxlady

Ransack


----------



## MSC

Pillage


----------



## Zhizara

loot


----------



## MSC

Swag


----------



## taxlady

bag


----------



## babetoo

purse


----------



## roadfix

snatcher


----------



## taxlady

thief


----------



## roadfix

Of Hearts


----------



## Zhizara

Queen


----------



## babetoo

music


----------



## taxlady

Sound


----------



## roadfix

off


----------



## Zhizara

mosquitos


----------



## radhuni

Malaria (We always have to aware about mosquito bite)


----------



## taxlady

nets


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

cat


----------



## taxlady

mouse


----------



## Zhizara

Mickey


----------



## roadfix

Rourke


----------



## MSC

Diner (still holds up as a good film)


----------



## Zhizara

eater


----------



## roadfix

beater


----------



## taxlady

egg


----------



## roadfix

L'eggs


----------



## babetoo

what?


----------



## taxlady

which


----------



## Sprout

way


----------



## babetoo

no


----------



## Zhizara

frills


----------



## taxlady

lace


----------



## goboenomo

shoe


----------



## MSC

Moccasins


----------



## goboenomo

deer


----------



## Zhizara

reindeer


----------



## taxlady

Santa


----------



## roadfix

Monica


----------



## MSC

Tennis


----------



## roadfix

Jimmy


----------



## MSC

Crowbar


----------



## babetoo

weapon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tomahawk


----------



## roadfix

Missle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cruise.......


----------



## roadfix

Tom


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cat


----------



## Zhizara

Pet


----------



## roadfix

Rock


----------



## goboenomo

Density


----------



## roadfix

porous


----------



## Uncle Bob

complex


----------



## roadfix

carboydrates


----------



## Zhizara

Biscuits


----------



## roadfix

dog


----------



## taxlady

annoy


----------



## MSC

Irritate


----------



## roadfix

scratch


----------



## Zhizara

pester


----------



## babetoo

bother


----------



## goboenomo

flee


----------



## MSC

Escape


----------



## Zhizara

clause


----------



## MSC

Codicil


----------



## babetoo

will


----------



## Zhizara

way


----------



## roadfix

ward


----------



## Uncle Bob

bond


----------



## roadfix

James


----------



## taxlady

spy


----------



## Uncle Bob

peek


----------



## roadfix

Tom


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sawyer


----------



## taxlady

lumberjack


----------



## roadfix

timber


----------



## Zhizara

wolf


----------



## babetoo

sheep


----------



## taxlady

Scotland


----------



## MSC

Whiskey


----------



## Zhizara

sour


----------



## MSC

Puss


----------



## babetoo

boots


----------



## Zhizara

walking


----------



## roadfix

sleep


----------



## Zhizara

dream


----------



## babetoo

impossible


----------



## roadfix

mission


----------



## Zhizara

Alamo


----------



## MSC

Rent-a-car


----------



## Uncle Bob

airport........


----------



## taxlady

passport


----------



## Zhizara

travel


----------



## roadfix

agent


----------



## babetoo

secret


----------



## Zhizara

service


----------



## Uncle Bob

public


----------



## Rocklobster

washroom


----------



## Uncle Bob

laundry


----------



## Zhizara

lint


----------



## MSC

Fluff


----------



## Kathleen

Marshmallow


----------



## Uncle Bob

cream


----------



## Zhizara

cold


----------



## babetoo

miserable


----------



## MSC

Curmudgeon


----------



## Zhizara

Geezer


----------



## taxlady

Geyser


----------



## Zhizara

spout


----------



## roadfix

funnel


----------



## taxlady

cloud


----------



## MSC

Cumulus


----------



## roadfix

Nimbus


----------



## babetoo

cirrus


----------



## roadfix

lenticular


----------



## Uncle Bob

printing


----------



## roadfix

press


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gin


----------



## roadfix

cotton


----------



## babetoo

dress


----------



## roadfix

code


----------



## Zhizara

honor


----------



## roadfix

society


----------



## Zhizara

community


----------



## roadfix

property


----------



## Zhizara

line


----------



## taxlady

backer


----------



## Rocklobster

financial


----------



## Zhizara

money


----------



## Uncle Bob

marbles


----------



## roadfix

lost


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread


----------



## roadfix

line


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance


----------



## roadfix

rain


----------



## taxlady

man


----------



## roadfix

cave


----------



## Zhizara

yield


----------



## Uncle Bob

dozen


----------



## MSC

Dirty


----------



## babetoo

soiled


----------



## Zhizara

detergent


----------



## Uncle Bob

soap


----------



## Zhizara

soft


----------



## Uncle Bob

pillow


----------



## taxlady

talk


----------



## babetoo

yack


----------



## Zhizara

chatter


----------



## cara

friends


----------



## taxlady

enemies


----------



## cara

war


----------



## Uncle Bob

zone


----------



## roadfix

end


----------



## Uncle Bob

over.......


----------



## roadfix

bend


----------



## Zhizara

flex


----------



## roadfix

yoga


----------



## taxlady

meditate


----------



## Zhizara

ponder


----------



## roadfix

wonder


----------



## Uncle Bob

wander


----------



## Rocklobster

aimlessly


----------



## roadfix

dazed


----------



## babetoo

confused


----------



## Zhizara

addled


----------



## MSC

Bananas


----------



## Zhizara

Foster


----------



## roadfix

child


----------



## Frenchys

little


----------



## goboenomo

atom


----------



## roadfix

bomb


----------



## MSC

Stink


----------



## cara

Skunk


----------



## goboenomo

taxidermist


----------



## Zhizara

stuffer


----------



## Frenchys

stuffed pumpkin


----------



## cara

Helloween


----------



## Zhizara

ghosts


----------



## Uncle Bob

stories


----------



## MSC

Skyscrapers


----------



## roadfix

towers


----------



## babetoo

new york


----------



## cara

overseas


----------



## roadfix

abroad


----------



## Zhizara

travel


----------



## taxlady

agent


----------



## roadfix

orange


----------



## Uncle Bob

Insurance.....


----------



## goboenomo

protection


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit


----------



## roadfix

loop


----------



## Zhizara

Chicago


----------



## Frenchys

Paris


----------



## babetoo

rome


----------



## roadfix

Romeo


----------



## Uncle Bob

balcony


----------



## roadfix

collapse


----------



## Zhizara

patio


----------



## MSC

Umbrella


----------



## goboenomo

concave


----------



## Zhizara

lens


----------



## Uncle Bob

telescope


----------



## radhuni

Galilio


----------



## Zhizara

Hubble


----------



## roadfix

bubble


----------



## Uncle Bob

gum


----------



## cara

tire


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

joint


----------



## taxlady

dive


----------



## Zhizara

swan


----------



## roadfix

lake


----------



## babetoo

fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

line


----------



## roadfix

dance


----------



## Zhizara

steps


----------



## roadfix

twelve


----------



## Zhizara

dozen


----------



## Uncle Bob

roses


----------



## Zhizara

attar


----------



## Uncle Bob

fragrance


----------



## Frenchys

oreal


----------



## Zhizara

perfume


----------



## taxlady

scent


----------



## Zhizara

bloodhound


----------



## Uncle Bob

track.........


----------



## MSC

Missile


----------



## Zhizara

rocket


----------



## roadfix

science


----------



## Uncle Bob

fiction


----------



## MSC

Lies


----------



## roadfix

Sex


----------



## MSC

Drugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

pharmacy


----------



## Zhizara

medicine


----------



## Uncle Bob

bottle


----------



## roadfix

neck


----------



## Zhizara

neck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken.......


----------



## taxlady

scared


----------



## Uncle Bob

ghost........


----------



## babetoo

movie


----------



## roadfix

flick


----------



## MSC

Skin


----------



## taxlady

pelt


----------



## roadfix

paintball


----------



## Zhizara

fight


----------



## Uncle Bob

ring


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

trigger


----------



## Zhizara

cause


----------



## roadfix

effect


----------



## taxlady

result


----------



## Zhizara

answer


----------



## MSC

Question


----------



## taxlady

Period


----------



## Zhizara

interrogatory


----------



## forty_caliber

Exclamatory!


----------



## Zhizara

Eureka!


----------



## Uncle Bob

found


----------



## cara

lost


----------



## babetoo

confused


----------



## MSC

Deranged


----------



## Uncle Bob

crazy


----------



## babetoo

insane


----------



## taxlady

asylum


----------



## Zhizara

sanctuary


----------



## roadfix

refuge


----------



## Zhizara

haven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Heaven ...........


----------



## Frenchys

angel


----------



## taxlady

devil


----------



## Zhizara

dogs


----------



## roadfix

devil ---->  dogs  ?

dogs......cats


----------



## MSC

Siamese


----------



## lifesaver

Breed


----------



## babetoo

procreate


----------



## Zhizara

roadfix said:


> devil ---->  dogs  ?
> 
> dogs......cats



Yes.  Google "devil dogs" to see.


----------



## Zhizara

mate


----------



## roadfix

Australian


----------



## Zhizara

walkabout


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## Uncle Bob

ticket


----------



## Zhizara

stub


----------



## Uncle Bob

toe


----------



## roadfix

jam


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

traffic


----------



## goboenomo

rage


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

free


----------



## Zhizara

fall


----------



## goboenomo

acceleration


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed


----------



## Zhizara

limit


----------



## Uncle Bob

moderate


----------



## roadfix

control


----------



## PrincessFiona60

knob


----------



## roadfix

door


----------



## Uncle Bob

screen


----------



## roadfix

test


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed


----------



## roadfix

demon


----------



## Uncle Bob

devil


----------



## Zhizara

angel


----------



## Uncle Bob

eyes


----------



## babetoo

ears


----------



## PrincessFiona60

plug


----------



## Uncle Bob

electrical


----------



## Zhizara

outlet


----------



## Uncle Bob

store


----------



## Zhizara

bought


----------



## babetoo

paid


----------



## roadfix

in full


----------



## Zhizara

moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

beam


----------



## roadfix

high


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stoned


----------



## Zhizara

weed


----------



## roadfix

killer


----------



## Zhizara

assassin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hitman


----------



## roadfix

hire


----------



## PrincessFiona60

employ


----------



## Zhizara

use


----------



## Uncle Bob

up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

balloons


----------



## Uncle Bob

clowns........


----------



## Zhizara

around


----------



## taxlady

about


----------



## babetoo

out as in out and about. lol


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## babetoo

home


----------



## Zhizara

sweet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sugar


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Daddy


----------



## Zhizara

longlegs


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Hot


----------



## roadfix

chick


----------



## Frenchys

chicken ? Oo


----------



## roadfix

soup  Oo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gumbo.......


----------



## babetoo

okra


----------



## PrincessFiona60

stew


----------



## roadfix

steward


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stewardess


----------



## roadfix

airline


----------



## Uncle Bob

Delta


----------



## roadfix

Force


----------



## Uncle Bob

Deadly....


----------



## roadfix

blow


----------



## Zhizara

balloon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gain


----------



## Uncle Bob

weight


----------



## roadfix

reduction


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine


----------



## babetoo

smashed


----------



## PrincessFiona60

loopy


----------



## Zhizara

pumpkin


----------



## Frenchys

hallowen


----------



## taxlady

pie


----------



## Zhizara

chart


----------



## forty_caliber

graph


----------



## Uncle Bob

paper


----------



## Zhizara

news


----------



## Uncle Bob

good


----------



## taxlady

excellent


----------



## roadfix

Bravo


----------



## Zhizara

encore


----------



## Uncle Bob

more


----------



## MSC

Please


----------



## roadfix

beg


----------



## taxlady

dog


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## Uncle Bob

boat


----------



## Zhizara

gravy


----------



## Uncle Bob

red-eye


----------



## roadfix

flight


----------



## Zhizara

fight


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## Zhizara

golf


----------



## roadfix

cart


----------



## taxlady

grocery


----------



## Zhizara

list


----------



## babetoo

items


----------



## Zhizara

things


----------



## babetoo

possessions


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

exorcisms


----------



## Zhizara

cleansing


----------



## roadfix

cream


----------



## Zhizara

clobber


----------



## roadfix

pound


----------



## Zhizara

tenderize


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat


----------



## MSC

tri-tip


----------



## Uncle Bob

roast


----------



## roadfix

beef


----------



## Zhizara

disagreement


----------



## Uncle Bob

controversy


----------



## babetoo

disagreement


----------



## Zhizara

tiff


----------



## Uncle Bob

skiff......


----------



## Zhizara

canoe


----------



## MSC

Kayak


----------



## Uncle Bob

paddle


----------



## babetoo

spanking


----------



## Uncle Bob

belt


----------



## Zhizara

waist


----------



## taxlady

line


----------



## Zhizara

hook


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

barb


----------



## taxlady

wire


----------



## MSC

telegraph


----------



## taxlady

Morse code


----------



## Uncle Bob

dots


----------



## Zhizara

polka


----------



## Uncle Bob

dance


----------



## Mimizkitchen

tango


----------



## Uncle Bob

sensuous


----------



## roadfix

erotic


----------



## Uncle Bob

dancer


----------



## MSC

Seasonally speaking...
Prancer (or Comet or Cupid!)


----------



## babetoo

cupid-arrow


----------



## Uncle Bob

bow


----------



## Zhizara

jitterbug


----------



## Uncle Bob

rug


----------



## Zhizara

cut


----------



## taxlady

MSC said:


> Seasonally speaking...
> Prancer (or Comet or Cupid!)



Now I have visions of reindeer as erotic dancers


----------



## taxlady

scissor


----------



## goboenomo

taxlady said:


> scissor


rock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok...I'll play.........


paper


----------



## Zhizara

doll


----------



## babetoo

wrapping


----------



## goboenomo

Uncle Bob said:


> Ok...I'll play.........
> 
> 
> paper



:P




secret


----------



## roadfix

Victoria's


----------



## PrincessFiona60

crown


----------



## Zhizara

Jewels


----------



## MSC

Family


----------



## Zhizara

values


----------



## Uncle Bob

morals.....


----------



## MSC

Principles


----------



## roadfix

character


----------



## Uncle Bob

actor......


----------



## roadfix

role


----------



## Uncle Bob

play


----------



## roadfix

dough


----------



## Uncle Bob

biscuit........


----------



## roadfix

Sea


----------



## Zhizara

ocean


----------



## roadfix

Eleven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Seven......


----------



## Zhizara

wonders


----------



## Uncle Bob

wonderful


----------



## Zhizara

Marvelous


----------



## babetoo

fabulous


----------



## roadfix

Four


----------



## Zhizara

three


----------



## Uncle Bob

mice


----------



## roadfix

men


----------



## Uncle Bob

women


----------



## roadfix

children


----------



## Zhizara

youth


----------



## roadfix

gang


----------



## Uncle Bob

thug


----------



## roadfix

Tyson


----------



## Zhizara

ear


----------



## roadfix

graffiti


----------



## Zhizara

cartoon


----------



## babetoo

two


----------



## roadfix

tango


----------



## Zhizara

dance


----------



## roadfix

salsa


----------



## Uncle Bob

chips


----------



## roadfix

fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

river


----------



## roadfix

raft


----------



## Uncle Bob

pole


----------



## roadfix

vault


----------



## forty_caliber

bank


----------



## roadfix

robbery


----------



## Zhizara

prison


----------



## Uncle Bob

bars.......


----------



## Zhizara

booze


----------



## MSC

Hooch


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

y mama


----------



## Zhizara

pappy


----------



## MSC

Zhizara said:


> pappy


Yokum (LOL it's the first thing that came to mind)


----------



## Zhizara

MSC said:


> Yokum (LOL it's the first thing that came to mind)


 
You read my mind.


----------



## babetoo

nothing comes to my mind on that. so how bout i just play off pappy?

daddy


----------



## Zhizara

sire


----------



## PrincessFiona60

king


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen........


----------



## roadfix

of hearts


----------



## Zhizara

spades


----------



## MSC

Shovels


----------



## Uncle Bob

dirt


----------



## Zhizara

rumor


----------



## Uncle Bob

mill


----------



## roadfix

grind


----------



## Uncle Bob

corn


----------



## roadfix

field


----------



## Uncle Bob

rows


----------



## MSC

Rhubarbs


----------



## Zhizara

chard


----------



## Uncle Bob

red


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## Zhizara

halt


----------



## roadfix

salt


----------



## MSC

Gob


----------



## goboenomo

You rangggg?  :P


requiem


----------



## MSC

goboenomo said:


> You rangggg?  :P
> LOL not really, salt = sailor = gob
> Sorry don't get requiem related to gob but what the heck
> requiem


Mass


----------



## roadfix

production


----------



## Zhizara

output


----------



## MSC

Quantity


----------



## Uncle Bob

Quality


----------



## babetoo

best


----------



## roadfix

Sears'


----------



## Uncle Bob

Craftsman


----------



## goboenomo

MSC said:


> _LOL not really, salt = sailor = gob
> Sorry don't get requiem related to gob but what the heck
> requiem_



I was joking about the "you rang." When I said requiem, this was because i thought of gob as a mass of something and using "requiem" for a mass... har har har




MSC said:


> Craftsman


heat


----------



## MSC

Humidity


----------



## Zhizara

sticky


----------



## forty_caliber

honey


----------



## Uncle Bob

buns


----------



## goboenomo

steel


----------



## Zhizara

metal


----------



## MSC

Bayonet


----------



## Uncle Bob

fix


----------



## Zhizara

mend


----------



## Uncle Bob

sew


----------



## roadfix

sow


----------



## Frenchys

bad


----------



## babetoo

rotten


----------



## Zhizara

dispicable


----------



## Uncle Bob

awful


----------



## Zhizara

aweful


----------



## roadfix

terrible


----------



## Zhizara

dire


----------



## Uncle Bob

circumstances......


----------



## roadfix

circumvent


----------



## babetoo

avoid


----------



## Uncle Bob

ignore


----------



## MSC

Disregard


----------



## Fabiabi

Shun


----------



## Zhizara

averse


----------



## MSC

Disinclined


----------



## Zhizara

inclined


----------



## roadfix

angle


----------



## goboenomo

pythagorean


----------



## roadfix

formula


----------



## babetoo

baby


----------



## Zhizara

cakes


----------



## roadfix

cup


----------



## babetoo

saucer


----------



## roadfix

flying


----------



## Zhizara

trapeze


----------



## roadfix

acrobat


----------



## Zhizara

adobe


----------



## roadfix

mud


----------



## Uncle Bob

grips


----------



## Zhizara

handles


----------



## roadfix

love


----------



## Uncle Bob

song


----------



## Zhizara

aria


----------



## roadfix

opera


----------



## Zhizara

musical


----------



## roadfix

Oklahoma


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sooners


----------



## Barbara L

Homesteaders


----------



## Uncle Bob

pioneers


----------



## MSC

Conestogas


----------



## Zhizara

frontier


----------



## Uncle Bob

final


----------



## Zhizara

exam


----------



## Uncle Bob

dental


----------



## Zhizara

ouch


----------



## babetoo

boo boo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogie


----------



## babetoo

bear


----------



## Zhizara

down


----------



## Uncle Bob

South,.........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Park


----------



## Uncle Bob

Amusement


----------



## MSC

Titilation


----------



## roadfix

jazzed


----------



## Uncle Bob

fest


----------



## roadfix

festival


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jambalaya


----------



## MSC

Crawfish


----------



## Zhizara

pie


----------



## roadfix

r squared


----------



## Zhizara

off


----------



## Uncle Bob

limits


----------



## babetoo

forbidden


----------



## Uncle Bob

fruit.........


----------



## roadfix

loom


----------



## Uncle Bob

spin


----------



## roadfix

cycle


----------



## Zhizara

phase


----------



## roadfix

linear


----------



## babetoo

line


----------



## Zhizara

dance


----------



## Fabiabi

curve


----------



## Zhizara

ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

cue


----------



## Zhizara

sign


----------



## Uncle Bob

post


----------



## Zhizara

mail


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Bills


----------



## bullseye

Beaks


----------



## MSC

Hooters


----------



## bullseye

endowment


----------



## Uncle Bob

scholarship


----------



## Zhizara

tuition


----------



## babetoo

expensive


----------



## Uncle Bob

gold


----------



## roadfix

rush


----------



## Zhizara

hurry


----------



## Uncle Bob

up


----------



## Zhizara

happy


----------



## MSC

Dwarf


----------



## Zhizara

Grumpy


----------



## Uncle Bob

elf


----------



## Zhizara

Santa


----------



## roadfix

Maria


----------



## Zhizara

black


----------



## MSC

Magic


----------



## roadfix

Johnson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wax


----------



## roadfix

bikini


----------



## Uncle Bob

string


----------



## Zhizara

twine


----------



## Uncle Bob

rope


----------



## roadfix

jump


----------



## babetoo

leap


----------



## roadfix

frog


----------



## Uncle Bob

legs


----------



## roadfix

nice


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate


----------



## babetoo

milk


----------



## roadfix

Harvey


----------



## Zhizara

Wallbanger


----------



## roadfix

gangbanger


----------



## MSC

Rumble


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumble


----------



## Zhizara

acrobat


----------



## Uncle Bob

circus


----------



## Zhizara

elephant


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## MSC

Overboard


----------



## Zhizara

fall


----------



## roadfix

Guy


----------



## Uncle Bob

man


----------



## Zhizara

operate


----------



## roadfix

surgery


----------



## Uncle Bob

stitches


----------



## Zhizara

embroidery


----------



## Uncle Bob

needle


----------



## roadfix

eye


----------



## Zhizara

ogle


----------



## roadfix

Google


----------



## Zhizara

information


----------



## Uncle Bob

highway.........


----------



## roadfix

Ventura


----------



## Uncle Bob

California.........


----------



## Zhizara

dreaming


----------



## babetoo

wishing


----------



## roadfix

well


----------



## Uncle Bob

gas


----------



## Zhizara

flatulence


----------



## roadfix

fart


----------



## Uncle Bob

ozone


----------



## roadfix

layer


----------



## Uncle Bob

hen........


----------



## taxlady

cock


----------



## Zhizara

gun


----------



## roadfix

Top


----------



## babetoo

bottom


----------



## Zhizara

heap


----------



## taxlady

pile


----------



## Zhizara

high


----------



## roadfix

Stoned


----------



## Uncle Bob

wall


----------



## Zhizara

China


----------



## roadfix

Syndrome


----------



## Zhizara

traumatic


----------



## babetoo

stressful


----------



## Zhizara

fear


----------



## roadfix

Not


----------



## taxlady

knot


----------



## MSC

Cats-paw


----------



## Uncle Bob

foot


----------



## Zhizara

inch


----------



## Uncle Bob

worm


----------



## roadfix

drive


----------



## Uncle Bob

nails


----------



## roadfix

French


----------



## Zhizara

fries


----------



## Uncle Bob

rooster......


----------



## babetoo

cock


----------



## roadfix

cockroach


----------



## Zhizara

bug


----------



## taxlady

software


----------



## goboenomo

gaming!!!!!


----------



## MSC

Craps


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## taxlady

tennis


----------



## Uncle Bob

racket.....


----------



## Zhizara

noise


----------



## roadfix

pollution


----------



## Uncle Bob

smog


----------



## taxlady

freeway


----------



## roadfix

exit


----------



## Uncle Bob

ramp


----------



## babetoo

wheelchair


----------



## roadfix

marathon


----------



## Uncle Bob

miles


----------



## roadfix

smiles


----------



## Zhizara

giggles


----------



## roadfix

Goggles


----------



## MSC

Polaroids


----------



## Uncle Bob

camera......


----------



## Zhizara

flash


----------



## Uncle Bob

muzzle


----------



## MSC

Neutralize


----------



## roadfix

subdue


----------



## Uncle Bob

subject...


----------



## babetoo

predicate


----------



## Uncle Bob

proclaim


----------



## roadfix

politics


----------



## babetoo

mess


----------



## Zhizara

chaos


----------



## roadfix

riot


----------



## Zhizara

colors


----------



## roadfix

splash


----------



## AnnieDrews

swimming


----------



## violettedawn

gym


----------



## roadfix

Locker


----------



## MSC

Shot


----------



## Uncle Bob

glass


----------



## roadfix

ceiling


----------



## AnnieDrews

popcorn


----------



## Zhizara

movie


----------



## roadfix

magic


----------



## AnnieDrews

kingdom


----------



## roadfix

come


----------



## taxlady

hither


----------



## AnnieDrews

yon (der)


----------



## MSC

Abroad


----------



## Uncle Bob

travel


----------



## roadfix

agent


----------



## Uncle Bob

insurance


----------



## babetoo

chance


----------



## roadfix

odds


----------



## Uncle Bob

ends


----------



## roadfix

book


----------



## Uncle Bob

shelf...


----------



## Zhizara

life


----------



## taxlady

long


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## roadfix

fix


----------



## Zhizara

neuter


----------



## MSC

Emasculate


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

EMasculate??....steriods!! (duh)


----------



## Uncle Bob

cut


----------



## Zhizara

dried


----------



## Uncle Bob

prunes


----------



## Zhizara

laxative


----------



## Uncle Bob

regular


----------



## Zhizara

ordinary


----------



## Uncle Bob

people


----------



## roadfix

republic


----------



## Zhizara

democracy


----------



## Uncle Bob

vote


----------



## Zhizara

confidence


----------



## roadfix

ego


----------



## Zhizara

id


----------



## roadfix

identification


----------



## Zhizara

naming


----------



## Uncle Bob

babies


----------



## Zhizara

coddles


----------



## MSC

Cossets


----------



## babetoo

pampers


----------



## taxlady

diapers


----------



## Uncle Bob

pen


----------



## Zhizara

paper


----------



## Uncle Bob

wood


----------



## Zhizara

nymph


----------



## roadfix

nymphomaniac


----------



## balloon

crazed


----------



## roadfix

midlife


----------



## Zhizara

crisis


----------



## Uncle Bob

center


----------



## Zhizara

field


----------



## roadfix

Sally


----------



## Uncle Bob

aunt


----------



## Zhizara

nephew


----------



## Uncle Bob

male


----------



## MSC

Macho


----------



## babetoo

stupid


----------



## MSC

Cupid


----------



## Zhizara

arrow


----------



## Uncle Bob

quiver........


----------



## Zhizara

shiver


----------



## roadfix

shake


----------



## Uncle Bob

earthquake.......


----------



## Mimizkitchen

california


----------



## roadfix

liberals


----------



## babetoo

progress


----------



## roadfix

forward


----------



## Uncle Bob

guard........


----------



## roadfix

security


----------



## taxlady

hacker


----------



## Uncle Bob

chopper


----------



## roadfix

Harley


----------



## Zhizara

motorcycle


----------



## roadfix

helmet


----------



## Uncle Bob

fireman.......


----------



## AnnieDrews

help


----------



## roadfix

Beatles


----------



## babetoo

bugs


----------



## AnnieDrews

bunny


----------



## roadfix

hop


----------



## taxlady

hip


----------



## Uncle Bob

replacement


----------



## Zhizara

ringer


----------



## roadfix

Dead


----------



## taxlady

bolt


----------



## roadfix

Carriage


----------



## MSC

Horseless


----------



## roadfix

Model T


----------



## Frenchys

Rollerskate


----------



## Uncle Bob

rink


----------



## roadfix

shrink


----------



## MSC

Witch-doctor


----------



## Zhizara

shaman


----------



## roadfix

Sham-Wow


----------



## Zhizara

chamois


----------



## Uncle Bob

leather


----------



## babetoo

saddle


----------



## Zhizara

burden


----------



## roadfix

weight


----------



## Zhizara

pound


----------



## roadfix

cake


----------



## AnnieDrews

frosting


----------



## babetoo

chocolate, of course


----------



## taxlady

cocoa


----------



## MSC

Chanel


----------



## Zhizara

channel


----------



## Uncle Bob

iron


----------



## MSC

Chancellor


----------



## roadfix

Dean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jimmy


----------



## roadfix

peanuts


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter


----------



## Zhizara

ram


----------



## Uncle Bob

rod


----------



## roadfix

Stewart


----------



## Zhizara

tartan


----------



## babetoo

skirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

steak


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## Uncle Bob

plan


----------



## roadfix

ahead


----------



## Zhizara

leading


----------



## roadfix

lady


----------



## Zhizara

fingers


----------



## Uncle Bob

digits


----------



## roadfix

midgets


----------



## Zhizara

widgets


----------



## roadfix

gadgets


----------



## babetoo

cooking


----------



## Zhizara

recipe


----------



## Uncle Bob

card


----------



## roadfix

membership


----------



## Zhizara

dues


----------



## roadfix

Union


----------



## Zhizara

wedding


----------



## Kur

mariachi


----------



## MSC

Trumpet


----------



## babetoo

loud


----------



## Zhizara

colorful


----------



## babetoo

bright


----------



## Zhizara

sunny


----------



## taxlady

day


----------



## Zhizara

trader


----------



## Kur

fur


----------



## taxlady

trapper


----------



## roadfix

John


----------



## MSC

Client


----------



## Zhizara

representative


----------



## Kur

symbolic


----------



## roadfix

gesture


----------



## Kur

wildly


----------



## roadfix

sexy


----------



## Uncle Bob

woman


----------



## Zhizara

touch


----------



## babetoo

gentle


----------



## Uncle Bob

slow


----------



## roadfix

steady


----------



## Kur

headache


----------



## babetoo

pain


----------



## roadfix

gain


----------



## Kur

revenue


----------



## roadfix

capital


----------



## Kur

capitol


----------



## roadfix

police


----------



## Kur

badge


----------



## Zhizara

lamb


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> lamb


 
tell me why you thought of lamb in response to badge? my reply to lamb is stew. lol


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry I must have missed turning a page.  I was responding to _gentle_.

Most times this goes one or two responses at a time over a period of hours, then all of a sudden you get a dozen responses.   LOL

fret


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Sorry I must have missed turning a page. I was responding to _gentle_.
> 
> Most times this goes one or two responses at a time over a period of hours, then all of a sudden you get a dozen responses. LOL
> 
> fret


 

just teasing you. figured it was something like that. 
babe


----------



## Zhizara

fret


----------



## Uncle Bob

frown.....


----------



## roadfix

wrinkles


----------



## Zhizara

iron


----------



## roadfix

curtain


----------



## Zhizara

shower


----------



## roadfix

stall


----------



## Zhizara

delay


----------



## MSC

Holdup


----------



## Zhizara

robbery


----------



## babetoo

invasion


----------



## roadfix

British


----------



## Uncle Bob

lost


----------



## Zhizara

misplaced


----------



## roadfix

anger


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## Zhizara

popcorn


----------



## roadfix

butter


----------



## Zhizara

cup


----------



## roadfix

World


----------



## Zhizara

globe


----------



## babetoo

travel


----------



## Zhizara

brochure


----------



## roadfix

sales


----------



## taxlady

receipt


----------



## Zhizara

ticket


----------



## Mimizkitchen

football


----------



## Zhizara

tailgate


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## Uncle Bob

favor


----------



## Zhizara

boon


----------



## roadfix

balloon


----------



## babetoo

clown


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Stephan King


----------



## MSC

Horror


----------



## babetoo

fear


----------



## Uncle Bob

monger......


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## babetoo

fry


----------



## Zhizara

saute


----------



## roadfix

pan


----------



## Kur

cake


----------



## Zhizara

soap


----------



## MSC

Suds


----------



## roadfix

spuds


----------



## Kur

papa's


----------



## babetoo

mamas


----------



## Uncle Bob

babies.....


----------



## babetoo

hug


----------



## roadfix

kiss


----------



## Kur

smooch


----------



## MSC

Snuggle


----------



## Zhizara

cuddle


----------



## roadfix

pillow


----------



## AnnieDrews

sham


----------



## roadfix

wow


----------



## Uncle Bob

wee


----------



## Zhizara

tiny


----------



## roadfix

Tim


----------



## Zhizara

timid


----------



## Uncle Bob

shy


----------



## Zhizara

sheepish


----------



## Uncle Bob

grin


----------



## Zhizara

smile


----------



## babetoo

happy


----------



## Kur

pappy


----------



## lifesaver

papa


----------



## MSC

Hemingway


----------



## Zhizara

writer


----------



## roadfix

editor


----------



## Uncle Bob

edit.......


----------



## Zhizara

change


----------



## babetoo

renew


----------



## roadfix

charge


----------



## Uncle Bob

card.........


----------



## roadfix

green


----------



## Zhizara

envy


----------



## babetoo

covet


----------



## Zhizara

want


----------



## Uncle Bob

need


----------



## potsnpanties

yearn


----------



## Zhizara

itch


----------



## AnnieDrews

rash


----------



## Zhizara

irresponsible


----------



## Uncle Bob

responsible......


----------



## babetoo

steadfast


----------



## MSC

Staunch


----------



## roadfix

Republican


----------



## babetoo

democratic


----------



## potsnpanties

totalitarianism


----------



## Zhizara

trustworthy


----------



## potsnpanties

honorable


----------



## Zhizara

discharge


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Clinic


----------



## MSC

Outpatient


----------



## potsnpanties

Exit


----------



## Zhizara

out


----------



## potsnpanties

house


----------



## Zhizara

dressing


----------



## MSC

Down


----------



## roadfix

under


----------



## babetoo

over


----------



## Uncle Bob

weight


----------



## roadfix

Watchers


----------



## Zhizara

stakeout


----------



## Kur

cop


----------



## roadfix

copter


----------



## babetoo

plane


----------



## Zhizara

geometry


----------



## potsnpanties

shapes


----------



## Zhizara

molds


----------



## potsnpanties

chocolate


----------



## Zhizara

syrup


----------



## roadfix

maple


----------



## Zhizara

tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

frog


----------



## roadfix

legs


----------



## MSC

Diamond


----------



## Uncle Bob

mine


----------



## roadfix

sweeper


----------



## Zhizara

janitor


----------



## Uncle Bob

duty


----------



## Zhizara

roster


----------



## Uncle Bob

list


----------



## babetoo

chores


----------



## Zhizara

work


----------



## chopper

work...play


----------



## roadfix

boy


----------



## babetoo

girl


----------



## Zhizara

talk


----------



## roadfix

music


----------



## Zhizara

night


----------



## roadfix

sky


----------



## Zhizara

galaxies


----------



## Uncle Bob

spiral


----------



## babetoo

circle


----------



## Zhizara

helix


----------



## MSC

Double


----------



## Zhizara

trouble


----------



## roadfix

paradise


----------



## Zhizara

tropical


----------



## Uncle Bob

breeze


----------



## MSC

Onshore


----------



## Zhizara

hurricane


----------



## babetoo

winds


----------



## Zhizara

up


----------



## roadfix

above


----------



## babetoo

beyond


----------



## Zhizara

past


----------



## MSC

Participle


----------



## Zhizara

dangling


----------



## roadfix

shoe


----------



## Zhizara

sock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wind


----------



## Zhizara

blow


----------



## roadfix

by


----------



## babetoo

sexual


----------



## roadfix

encounter


----------



## Zhizara

meet


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat


----------



## Zhizara

beef


----------



## babetoo

roast


----------



## roadfix

coast


----------



## Zhizara

ashore


----------



## babetoo

sailors


----------



## MSC

Regatta


----------



## Lorrae

casino


----------



## Zhizara

games


----------



## roadfix

Play


----------



## babetoo

work


----------



## Zhizara

out


----------



## chopper

in


----------



## babetoo

trouble


----------



## Zhizara

bubble


----------



## MSC

Wrap


----------



## Zhizara

stole


----------



## MSC

Serape


----------



## Zhizara

poncho


----------



## babetoo

spanish


----------



## Zhizara

eyes


----------



## Somebunny

Blue


----------



## Zhizara

sad


----------



## Mimizkitchen

happy


----------



## Zhizara

delighted


----------



## chopper

excited!


----------



## roadfix

ecstatic


----------



## Zhizara

thrilled


----------



## Uncle Bob

drilled


----------



## babetoo

oil


----------



## MSC

Refinery


----------



## Zhizara

factory


----------



## MSC

Direct


----------



## roadfix

TV


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dinner


----------



## Zhizara

plate


----------



## babetoo

place mat


----------



## Zhizara

placecard


----------



## roadfix

Placard


----------



## babetoo

sign


----------



## MSC

Zodiac


----------



## Zhizara

boat


----------



## Mimizkitchen

steam


----------



## Zhizara

vapor


----------



## roadfix

rub


----------



## Zhizara

polish


----------



## MSC

Polka


----------



## JoZee

polka>>>dance


----------



## goboenomo

shuffle


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## Zhizara

lumber


----------



## roadfix

jack


----------



## Mimizkitchen

rabbit


----------



## Zhizara

hat


----------



## babetoo

coat


----------



## Zhizara

paint


----------



## roadfix

wet


----------



## Zhizara

diaper


----------



## MSC

Pamper


----------



## Mimizkitchen

massage


----------



## Zhizara

knead


----------



## Uncle Bob

need


----------



## roadfix

needle


----------



## Uncle Bob

eye


----------



## chopper

green


----------



## Uncle Bob

monster


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mash


----------



## MSC

Trample


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Stomp


----------



## Zhizara

kick


----------



## babetoo

ball


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## Zhizara

service


----------



## babetoo

elevator


----------



## Zhizara

escalator


----------



## MSC

Dumbwaiter


----------



## babetoo

elevator


----------



## Zhizara

lift


----------



## potsnpanties

Weights


----------



## MSC

Dumbbells


----------



## Zhizara

morons


----------



## roadfix

retards


----------



## Zhizara

slows


----------



## MSC

Attenuates


----------



## Zhizara

weakens


----------



## babetoo

strengthen


----------



## MSC

Fortify


----------



## Zhizara

mortify


----------



## Mimizkitchen

embarrassed


----------



## Uncle Bob

teased....


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hair


----------



## Zhizara

musical


----------



## roadfix

score


----------



## Zhizara

touchdown


----------



## MSC

Packers


----------



## Zhizara

meat


----------



## babetoo

potatoes


----------



## MSC

Mashed


----------



## Zhizara

gravy


----------



## chopper

lumps


----------



## MSC

Mumps


----------



## Uncle Bob

rump


----------



## babetoo

roast


----------



## Zhizara

beast


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

market


----------



## potsnpanties

monger


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## MSC

Stingray


----------



## roadfix

Corvette


----------



## Uncle Bob

convertible


----------



## chopper

miata


----------



## roadfix

Mazda


----------



## babetoo

cars, lol


----------



## roadfix

Autos


----------



## Zhizara

roads


----------



## Uncle Bob

country


----------



## roadfix

ribs


----------



## MSC

Cage


----------



## roadfix

Nicolas


----------



## Zhizara

Saint


----------



## babetoo

sinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

all


----------



## Zhizara

nothing


----------



## roadfix

special


----------



## babetoo

price


----------



## Zhizara

cost


----------



## babetoo

money


----------



## Somebunny

Coin

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

toss


----------



## Somebunny

Cookies

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

& creme


----------



## MSC

Puffs


----------



## Zhizara

smoke


----------



## chopper

Ribs


----------



## Zhizara

barbeque


----------



## chopper

pork


----------



## Zhizara

ham


----------



## chopper

eggs


----------



## roadfix

basket


----------



## Zhizara

case


----------



## roadfix

study


----------



## MSC

Brown


----------



## Zhizara

cow


----------



## roadfix

holy


----------



## Zhizara

smoke


----------



## babetoo

mirrors


----------



## Zhizara

reflect


----------



## MSC

Ruminate


----------



## Zhizara

meditate


----------



## MSC

Speculate


----------



## Uncle Bob

gamble


----------



## Zhizara

gambol


----------



## babetoo

frolic


----------



## Zhizara

traipse


----------



## MSC

Gambol


----------



## Zhizara

scamper


----------



## MSC

Skedaddle


----------



## Zhizara

scram


----------



## Uncle Bob

spam


----------



## babetoo

loathe, both kinds!


----------



## Zhizara

hate


----------



## Somebunny

Despise

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

abhor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dislike


----------



## roadfix

yuk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ish


----------



## roadfix

fish


----------



## Zhizara

like


----------



## MSC

Awesome!


----------



## roadfix

Sugoi!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apparel


----------



## babetoo

women's


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feminine


----------



## MSC

Coquettish


----------



## Zhizara

flirty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tease


----------



## Uncle Bob

Strip


----------



## Zhizara

mall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shopping


----------



## Zhizara

spree


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prize


----------



## Uncle Bob

first


----------



## roadfix

place


----------



## Uncle Bob

Home.........


----------



## Vanilla Bean

residence


----------



## roadfix

primary


----------



## chopper

secondary


----------



## babetoo

school


----------



## chopper

fish


----------



## MSC

Head


----------



## chopper

tails


----------



## Zhizara

wag


----------



## babetoo

cute


----------



## Zhizara

button


----------



## Somebunny

hole


----------



## roadfix

A


----------



## Zhizara

letter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

opener


----------



## Zhizara

can


----------



## Mimizkitchen

tin


----------



## Zhizara

god


----------



## Uncle Bob

Idol.....


----------



## Somebunny

American.   Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Flag


----------



## MSC

Waving


----------



## Zhizara

goodbye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

farewell


----------



## Mimizkitchen

adios


----------



## Zhizara

sayonara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ciao


----------



## Zhizara

chow


----------



## babetoo

dog


----------



## chopper

cat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frisky


----------



## roadfix

buffet


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Chinese


----------



## chopper

chopsticks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

piano


----------



## Mimizkitchen

man


----------



## Vanilla Bean

made


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hand


----------



## Zhizara

applause


----------



## roadfix

ovation


----------



## Zhizara

standing


----------



## roadfix

still


----------



## Zhizara

yet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

not


----------



## Zhizara

knot


----------



## Mimizkitchen

sailors


----------



## Zhizara

drunken


----------



## Mimizkitchen

chicken


----------



## babetoo

coward


----------



## Zhizara

yellow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

dafodils


----------



## Somebunny

Spring!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thighs


----------



## roadfix

Thunder!


----------



## MSC

Clap


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hands


----------



## Zhizara

proffer


----------



## babetoo

offer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

price


----------



## roadfix

line


----------



## Zhizara

work


----------



## roadfix

load


----------



## Zhizara

ton


----------



## Mimizkitchen

weight


----------



## Zhizara

watcher


----------



## roadfix

pervert


----------



## MSC

molester


----------



## roadfix

child


----------



## Vanilla Bean

only


----------



## Zhizara

one


----------



## roadfix

more


----------



## Uncle Bob

additional....


----------



## roadfix

information


----------



## Mimizkitchen

highway


----------



## Uncle Bob

man


----------



## Zhizara

operate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

surgeon


----------



## roadfix

General


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coop


----------



## Zhizara

chicken


----------



## babetoo

dinner


----------



## Zhizara

supper


----------



## chopper

food


----------



## roadfix

Network


----------



## MSC

Old-boy


----------



## Zhizara

geezer


----------



## MSC

Curmudgeon


----------



## Zhizara

codger


----------



## roadfix

dodger


----------



## MSC

Koufax


----------



## babetoo

player


----------



## Zhizara

contestant


----------



## babetoo

winner


----------



## MSC

Conqueror


----------



## roadfix

Invader


----------



## MSC

Interloper


----------



## babetoo

unwanted


----------



## Zhizara

abandoned


----------



## babetoo

lost


----------



## chopper

found


----------



## Zhizara

discovered


----------



## roadfix

Busted


----------



## Zhizara

broke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arm


----------



## roadfix

farm


----------



## MSC

Collective


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taxes


----------



## roadfix

file


----------



## Zhizara

rasp


----------



## babetoo

awl


----------



## chopper

holes


----------



## roadfix

A


----------



## MSC

Alpha


----------



## Zhizara

Omega


----------



## Mimizkitchen

greek


----------



## Zhizara

olives


----------



## Vanilla Bean

black


----------



## Zhizara

white


----------



## roadfix

satin


----------



## Zhizara

sheets


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bed


----------



## MSC

Sitter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chair


----------



## roadfix

man


----------



## Vanilla Bean

male


----------



## roadfix

mail


----------



## Zhizara

snail


----------



## babetoo

pace


----------



## MSC

Maker


----------



## Zhizara

creator


----------



## MSC

Architect


----------



## roadfix

Wright


----------



## chopper

brothers


----------



## babetoo

sisters


----------



## roadfix

nuns


----------



## MSC

Habits


----------



## roadfix

Creatures


----------



## Zhizara

Features


----------



## roadfix

options


----------



## Zhizara

notions


----------



## chopper

buttons


----------



## babetoo

bows


----------



## Zhizara

salaams


----------



## MSC

Obeisances


----------



## simonbaker

klochaes................bakery


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> klochaes................bakery


Uh--don't get the connection, but what the heck, will work off of bakery.
Icing


----------



## roadfix

Hockey


----------



## babetoo

puck


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Wolfgang


----------



## Zhizara

Amadeus


----------



## Somebunny

Mozart

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Genius


----------



## babetoo

idiot


----------



## roadfix

proof


----------



## simonbaker

bake


----------



## Somebunny

Oven

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

microwave


----------



## MSC

Radiation


----------



## Zhizara

glow


----------



## MSC

Worm


----------



## roadfix

drive


----------



## Zhizara

crazy


----------



## babetoo

nuts


----------



## roadfix

bolts


----------



## Zhizara

runs


----------



## Luvabigdog

*Question....*

oops


----------



## roadfix

loops


----------



## Zhizara

crochet


----------



## chopper

knit


----------



## Somebunny

Purl

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Diver


----------



## Zhizara

underwater


----------



## roadfix

camera


----------



## Zhizara

picture


----------



## roadfix

this


----------



## Zhizara

that


----------



## babetoo

spot


----------



## roadfix

on


----------



## Zhizara

top


----------



## joesfolk

club


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## Zhizara

mother


----------



## Mimizkitchen

love


----------



## joesfolk

load


----------



## Zhizara

dishwasher


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Oven
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

Accuracy


----------



## MSC

As I have no idea what 'simonbaker' is alluding to with the last message as it doesn't follow "dishwasher", will respond to that...
Liquid


----------



## roadfix

fluid


----------



## joesfolk

movement...as in fluid movement


----------



## CWS4322

dance


----------



## joesfolk

first thing that came to mind...prance


----------



## CWS4322

Lippizaner horses


----------



## joesfolk

Vienna


----------



## roadfix

sausages


----------



## joesfolk

pork


----------



## babetoo

pig


----------



## roadfix

pen


----------



## simonbaker

Klydsdale,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Horses


----------



## roadfix

bad boy...........simon the baker


----------



## joesfolk

ink


----------



## roadfix

INC


----------



## Zhizara

corporation


----------



## roadfix

S


----------



## Zhizara

curve


----------



## Somebunny

Ball

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Bearing


----------



## CWS4322

ball


----------



## Mimizkitchen

park


----------



## roadfix

Drive

(I live on a street called Park Drive)...))


----------



## Zhizara

nail


----------



## MSC

biter


----------



## Zhizara

chewer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

dog


----------



## Zhizara

follow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

lead


----------



## roadfix

lead (the metal)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

no the other lead...


----------



## Somebunny

Zinc

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

magnesium


----------



## joesfolk

supplements


----------



## Somebunny

Vitamins

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## joesfolk

minerals


----------



## simonbaker

vitamins


----------



## joesfolk

nutrition


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## joesfolk

Wealthy


----------



## simonbaker

Wise


----------



## joesfolk

Simon, I knew that one was coming


wise....guy


----------



## MSC

Thing


----------



## roadfix

VW


----------



## Zhizara

bug


----------



## Mimizkitchen

flu


----------



## Zhizara

bird


----------



## Mimizkitchen

peacock


----------



## roadfix

NBC


----------



## simonbaker

News


----------



## Somebunny

Worthy

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Humble


----------



## Mimizkitchen

pie


----------



## Zhizara

hole


----------



## Luvabigdog

Doughnut


----------



## Zhizara

eclair


----------



## Luvabigdog

Liposuction


----------



## simonbaker

Mimizkitchen said:


> pie


 I should have seen that one coming........... bravo!
------------------------------------------------------------------
Flakey

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stomach


----------



## Mimizkitchen

custard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

egg


----------



## babetoo

muffin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cup


----------



## simonbaker

Scones


----------



## simonbaker

Mug


----------



## roadfix

rob


----------



## MSC

Roy


----------



## roadfix

Jaws


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teeth


----------



## Somebunny

Shark

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Attack


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brutal


----------



## roadfix

ouch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stub


----------



## Zhizara

pencil


----------



## roadfix

eraser


----------



## Somebunny

Head

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

cabbage


----------



## roadfix

patch


----------



## MSC

Work


----------



## Zhizara

operate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slice


----------



## simonbaker

MSC said:


> Roy


 
Rogers


are you old enough to remember him?


----------



## roadfix

spice


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> spice


 
sugar....

...and everything nice; that is what little girls are made of.


----------



## Somebunny

Plum

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

wine


----------



## Zhizara

simonbaker said:


> Rogers
> 
> 
> are you old enough to remember him?



Yes, he was my first crush.

Simon, dear, your answer is supposed to be related in some way to the clue at the end.  

In this case, your answer should have been  a word associated with VanillaBean's "slice".  Hope this helps.


----------



## Zhizara

wine - spritzer


----------



## Somebunny

Soda

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

baking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Plum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

Peaches


----------



## roadfix

baking........pan


----------



## roadfix

TIME OUT:  Mr. Simon, the referee is going to put you in the penalty box if you don't follow rules of this game.


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> TIME OUT: Mr. Simon, the referee is going to put you in the penalty box if you don't follow rules of this game.


 
I honestly do not know what you mean.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

roadfix said:


> baking........pan


 
frying


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> frying


 

Poaching


----------



## roadfix

illegal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crime


----------



## simonbaker

(time out: i am confused do i reply to illegal or crime?)


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:
			
		

> (time out: i am confused do i reply to illegal or crime?)



Simon reply to the latest post in this case crime

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Somebunny

I will wait for your post

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Shoplifting


----------



## Somebunny

Stealing

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

covetting


----------



## roadfix

Corvette


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> I will wait for your post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

Thank you.


----------



## Somebunny

Literature

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

library


----------



## joesfolk

browse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scan


----------



## simonbaker

English


----------



## Vanilla Bean

language


----------



## MSC

Swahili


----------



## Zhizara

African


----------



## roadfix

Safari


----------



## Vanilla Bean

elephant


----------



## Zhizara

walk


----------



## roadfix

about


----------



## Zhizara

regarding


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## babetoo

weding


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> weding


 Edible flowers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decorate


----------



## simonbaker

Garnish


----------



## roadfix

pickles


----------



## simonbaker

Beets


----------



## lifesaver

vegetable


----------



## Somebunny

Dip

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stick


----------



## Somebunny

Ball

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## joesfolk

Ball..... canning


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jar


----------



## roadfix

head


----------



## joesfolk

head...master


----------



## MSC

Acid


----------



## joesfolk

looks like we were both posting at the same time.  Last word was ...master.  You wrote acid so I will reply to that.
Acid...vinegar


----------



## Zhizara

sour


----------



## roadfix

note


----------



## simonbaker

Yellow squash


----------



## roadfix

racquet


----------



## simonbaker

Ball


----------



## roadfix

chain


----------



## simonbaker

Letter


----------



## babetoo

opener


----------



## joesfolk

season   (as in season opener)


----------



## Somebunny

Pass

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

by


----------



## simonbaker

stamp


----------



## MSC

Album


----------



## Somebunny

Music

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

symphony


----------



## lifesaver

Sound


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wave/////////


----------



## Luvabigdog

surfing


----------



## babetoo

hawaii


----------



## Uncle Bob

State.......


----------



## simonbaker

Pictures


----------



## Zhizara

State - say


----------



## Somebunny

Speak

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Clearly


----------



## LPBeier

see


----------



## Zhizara

raise


----------



## roadfix

bar


----------



## Zhizara

stool


----------



## roadfix

manure


----------



## Zhizara

fertilizer


----------



## roadfix

bomb


----------



## MSC

Shelter


----------



## roadfix

homeless


----------



## Somebunny

needy


----------



## babetoo

greedy


----------



## chopper

money


----------



## roadfix

honey


----------



## chopper

bee


----------



## Somebunny

Hive

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

sting


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> State - say


 

South Dakota


----------



## joesfolk

sting....hurt


----------



## roadfix

Locker


----------



## simonbaker

joesfolk said:


> sting....hurt


 

Bite.............Ouch


----------



## roadfix

simon...you're breaking rules again.....)


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> simon...you're breaking rules again.....)


 
Please explain why I am breaking the rules.


----------



## Somebunny

Combination

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Locker


----------



## roadfix

simonbaker said:


> Please explain why I am breaking the rules.


Sir, you were supposed to respond to the last entry in post #39845.


----------



## joesfolk

I quess I am dense...how did ...hurt make you think of locker?  Well, anyway onward and upward.

locker...gym


----------



## simonbaker

joesfolk said:


> I quess I am dense...how did ...hurt make you think of locker? Well, anyway onward and upward.
> 
> locker...gym


 

sweatsocks


----------



## roadfix

joesfolk said:


> I quess I am dense...how did ...hurt make you think of locker?  Well, anyway onward and upward.
> 
> locker...gym



from the movie The Hurt Locker


----------



## joesfolk

Oh, okay.. got it. Thanks
So the next word to respond to is
..Gym.


----------



## simonbaker

joesfolk said:


> Oh, okay.. got it. Thanks
> So the next word to respond to is
> ..Gym.


umm joesfolk.... you just put gym and i put sweatsocks. so the next word would be sweatsocks not gym


----------



## Somebunny

Sneakers ?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## joesfolk

My bad , I missed the sweatsocks.  I hope things aren't getting crossed in cyberspace like they do in snail mail.  Sooo....
Sneakers.... athletes
Next person please respond to athletes.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

active


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Sneakers ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

Sweatbands


----------



## roadfix

Mr Simon, perhaps you need to refresh your page before you post as your replies are out of sync again.


----------



## Zhizara

sweatbands - leotards


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> sweatbands - leotards


 

Weight watchers


----------



## MSC

Munchers


----------



## simonbaker

Overeaters


----------



## roadfix

Anonymous


----------



## chopper

Who???


----------



## simonbaker

souns like an owl.


----------



## chopper

EYES!


----------



## simonbaker

Beak


----------



## roadfix

pecker


----------



## simonbaker

lol:                      Claws


----------



## Somebunny

Manicure

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Pedicure


----------



## roadfix

feet


----------



## Zhizara

yards


----------



## jacky77

miles


----------



## roadfix

smiles


----------



## jacky77

grins


----------



## simonbaker

Belly laughing


----------



## Zhizara

guffaw


----------



## babetoo

chuckle


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> chuckle


 

Funny


----------



## Zhizara

weird


----------



## joesfolk

weird...wonderful


----------



## chopper

fantastic!


----------



## Somebunny

Four

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Seasons


----------



## MSC

Spices


----------



## simonbaker

MSC said:


> Spices


 
Herbs


----------



## Zhizara

tea


----------



## MSC

Ceremony


----------



## Zhizara

rite


----------



## roadfix

passage


----------



## simonbaker

Trail


----------



## Zhizara

follow


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> follow


 
Lead


----------



## babetoo

troops


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> troops


 Platoon


----------



## Somebunny

Regiment

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Regiment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

Sargent


----------



## roadfix

Pepper


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> Pepper


 

Salt


----------



## Zhizara

shaker


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> shaker


 

Mover


----------



## Zhizara

van


----------



## Somebunny

Truck

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## jacky77

vroom


----------



## Somebunny

Speed

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Miter

*chortle*

To utter, or express with, a snorting, exultant laugh or chuckle. 


A snorting, exultant laugh or chuckle.


----------



## MSC

Guffaw


----------



## Zhizara

chuckle


----------



## MSC

Titter


----------



## Zhizara

snicker


----------



## simonbaker

candy


----------



## roadfix

machine


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> machine


 

Robot


----------



## Zhizara

automation


----------



## roadfix

jobs


----------



## Zhizara

employment


----------



## babetoo

unemployment


----------



## roadfix

rate


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> employment


 

chef


----------



## roadfix

You're gonna make me lose some sleep Mr. Simon.


----------



## Zhizara

roadfix said:


> rate



hourly


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> hourly


 

salary


----------



## roadfix

compensation


----------



## simonbaker

Pension


----------



## roadfix

plan


----------



## simonbaker

Retirement


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## simonbaker

Favors


----------



## MSC

Patronizes


----------



## Zhizara

condescends


----------



## MSC

Contemptuous


----------



## Zhizara

snide


----------



## roadfix

remarks


----------



## Barbara L

Critiques


----------



## Zhizara

analyses


----------



## roadfix

scientific


----------



## babetoo

fact


----------



## roadfix

fiction


----------



## Uncle Bob

writer.........


----------



## Zhizara

logical


----------



## roadfix

rational


----------



## Zhizara

sane


----------



## roadfix

insane


----------



## Zhizara

wacky


----------



## simonbaker

Random


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> wacky


 

Spontaneous


----------



## roadfix

combustion


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## Somebunny

Dismiss

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

ignore


----------



## MSC

Repudiate


----------



## Zhizara

reject


----------



## roadfix

deny


----------



## MSC

Contradict


----------



## Zhizara

oppose


----------



## roadfix

propose


----------



## Somebunny

Suggest

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Suggest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


Demand


----------



## babetoo

forceful


----------



## Zhizara

suggestion


----------



## simonbaker

compromise


----------



## roadfix

mutual


----------



## Zhizara

agreement


----------



## roadfix

contract


----------



## Somebunny

Hire

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

employ


----------



## Somebunny

Use

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

abuse


----------



## Zhizara

misuse


----------



## roadfix

disuse


----------



## MSC

Terminate


----------



## roadfix

termites


----------



## Zhizara

insects


----------



## simonbaker

Spiders


----------



## Zhizara

beetles


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> beetles


 
We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## roadfix

nuclear


----------



## simonbaker

Explosion


----------



## babetoo

dynamite


----------



## simonbaker

Cryptonite


----------



## roadfix

Superman


----------



## Somebunny

cape


----------



## simonbaker

Underdog


----------



## roadfix

Cod


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> Cod


 
Pompano


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> Cod


 
liver oil


----------



## roadfix

keyboard


----------



## MSC

Organ


----------



## roadfix

donor


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> donor


 
Kidney


----------



## Zhizara

pie


----------



## simonbaker

Blueberry


----------



## Zhizara

muffin


----------



## simonbaker

Lemonpoppyseed


----------



## chopper

Runonword


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, Simon, what are we going to do with you?  On your restaurant questions, you're so intelligent.  I grok you just don't get this game.  If I may...  the last post is your only word to respond to.  Whatever word it is the "word association" is something that word makes you think of.  One word.  I see you tried to combine several words last time, and personally I think you get it, but are just playing with us.  

Please, dear, this is an old thread that many of us enjoy,  please play with us...just one word that relates to the last post only.


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> Oh, Simon, what are we going to do with you? On your restaurant questions, you're so intelligent. I grok you just don't get this game. If I may... the last post is your only word to respond to. Whatever word it is the "word association" is something that word makes you think of. One word. I see you tried to combine several words last time, and personally I think you get it, but are just playing with us.
> 
> Please, dear, this is an old thread that many of us enjoy, please play with us...just one word that relates to the last post only.


 
Sorry..............I'll get better at it.


----------



## Zhizara

simonbaker said:


> Sorry..............I'll get better at it.



XOXOX Thanks.  The more players we get, the more fun.
We seem to like to come up with the oddest, but fitting responses.  You know, change the direction of thinking (i.e., Roadkill is excellent at turning the direction of the thinking.)

Don't give up!  Take the last post and think of all the possible one word responses, then go with the one that will challenge your opponents (us) into coming up with another good response.  It's a lot of fun and addictive.


----------



## babetoo

now i don't know what to play on. so just going with seed.

poppy, hows that?


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> now i don't know what to play on. so just going with seed.
> 
> poppy, hows that?


 

Apple


----------



## Zhizara

Okay BabeToo.  I'll take your poppy and reply...

seed


----------



## simonbaker

Pumpkin


----------



## MSC

witches


----------



## simonbaker

Goblins


----------



## roadfix

goblet


----------



## simonbaker

China


----------



## Zhizara

dishes


----------



## simonbaker

Wash


----------



## Zhizara

clean


----------



## simonbaker

Soap


----------



## Somebunny

Bubbles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

boil


----------



## simonbaker

Steam


----------



## Zhizara

clams


----------



## simonbaker

Hungry


----------



## Zhizara

hippo


----------



## simonbaker

monopoly


----------



## Zhizara

control


----------



## Somebunny

Command

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

dictate


----------



## simonbaker

Leader


----------



## roadfix

_of the_ *pack*


----------



## simonbaker

ship


----------



## MSC

Mega-yacht


----------



## Zhizara

rich


----------



## Somebunny

Decadent

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

chocolate


----------



## CWS4322

Johnny Depp (the movie Chocolat)


----------



## Somebunny

Pirate

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Sailor


----------



## roadfix

Popeye


----------



## simonbaker

Olive


----------



## babetoo

oil


----------



## simonbaker

Fryer


----------



## roadfix

turkey


----------



## simonbaker

Dressing


----------



## Zhizara

stuffing


----------



## simonbaker

Oyster


----------



## Zhizara

stew


----------



## simonbaker

French bread


----------



## Somebunny

Croissant

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

biscuit


----------



## simonbaker

buttermilk


----------



## Somebunny

Pancakes

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Latkes


----------



## babetoo

crepes


----------



## simonbaker

Panakookan


----------



## Zhizara

pancake


----------



## simonbaker

Syrup


----------



## Somebunny

Snowcone

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

lignonberries


----------



## MSC

Boysenberries


----------



## lifesaver

Jam


----------



## babetoo

bread


----------



## lifesaver

dough


----------



## roadfix

pizza


----------



## simonbaker

Scones


----------



## roadfix

coffee


----------



## simonbaker

Creamer


----------



## Zhizara

sugar


----------



## simonbaker

Equal


----------



## Zhizara

opportunity


----------



## simonbaker

racism


----------



## roadfix

discriminate


----------



## simonbaker

Segragation


----------



## roadfix

busing


----------



## simonbaker

School


----------



## roadfix

Principal


----------



## simonbaker

student


----------



## Zhizara

council


----------



## roadfix

meeting


----------



## Zhizara

conference


----------



## roadfix

call


----------



## MSC

Girl


----------



## Somebunny

Boy

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

scout


----------



## MSC

Toy


----------



## roadfix

Story


----------



## Zhizara

book


----------



## roadfix

ends


----------



## simonbaker

Beginings


----------



## roadfix

Creation


----------



## simonbaker

Moses


----------



## lifesaver

male


----------



## roadfix

stud


----------



## Zhizara

framing


----------



## roadfix

rough


----------



## simonbaker

draft


----------



## roadfix

Vietnam


----------



## simonbaker

Helicopter


----------



## Zhizara

rotor


----------



## roadfix

Disc


----------



## simonbaker

Plow


----------



## goboenomo

snow


----------



## simonbaker

Flakes


----------



## Barbara L

Dandruff


----------



## roadfix

shampoo


----------



## Barbara L

Conditioner


----------



## Somebunny

Soft

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Pedal


----------



## Zhizara

pushers


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## roadfix

addicts


----------



## MSC

Users


----------



## roadfix

abusers


----------



## Zhizara

junkies


----------



## babetoo

drugs


----------



## simonbaker

Prescriptions


----------



## Zhizara

glasses


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktails


----------



## Zhizara

party


----------



## roadfix

animal


----------



## simonbaker

Meow


----------



## Zhizara

kitten


----------



## simonbaker

Purina


----------



## Somebunny

Chow

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Overeat


----------



## Zhizara

mein


----------



## sarahmom22

Mane


----------



## MSC

Lion


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Zhizara

tail


----------



## sarahmom22

Docked


----------



## Zhizara

moored


----------



## MSC

Landed


----------



## roadfix

Eagle


----------



## Zhizara

eye


----------



## simonbaker

Ears


----------



## roadfix

corn


----------



## simonbaker

Chowder


----------



## MSC

Head


----------



## Zhizara

master


----------



## chopper

Mind


----------



## roadfix

set


----------



## simonbaker

Go


----------



## Somebunny

Gone

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Lost


----------



## Somebunny

Boys

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Somebunny

Class

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Teacher


----------



## roadfix

Liberal


----------



## Somebunny

Plenty

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Cornacopia


----------



## MSC

Conglomeration


----------



## Zhizara

assortment


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolates


----------



## Zhizara

candy


----------



## simonbaker

Cane


----------



## Zhizara

sugar


----------



## roadfix

Daddy


----------



## Zhizara

longlegs


----------



## simonbaker

Model


----------



## Somebunny

Train

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Tracks


----------



## babetoo

animal


----------



## Somebunny

Crackers

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Soup


----------



## roadfix

Salad


----------



## Somebunny

Dressing

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Room


----------



## Zhizara

wiggle


----------



## simonbaker

Wobble


----------



## chopper

Weebles


----------



## Zhizara

fall


----------



## simonbaker

Spring


----------



## chopper

Tigger!


----------



## simonbaker

Roar


----------



## roadfix

thunder


----------



## chopper

storm


----------



## sarahmom22

Hurricane


----------



## MSC

Lantern


----------



## roadfix

Magic


----------



## Zhizara

fingers


----------



## roadfix

walking


----------



## Zhizara

pneumonia


----------



## babetoo

antibiotic


----------



## sarahmom22

Biology


----------



## simonbaker

Chemistry


----------



## Zhizara

science


----------



## simonbaker

Experiment


----------



## roadfix

Philadelphia


----------



## simonbaker

Creamcheese


----------



## sarahmom22

mmm...cheesecake!


----------



## simonbaker

Turtle


----------



## Zhizara

chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Stars


----------



## Zhizara

asteroids


----------



## simonbaker

Universal


----------



## sarahmom22

remote


----------



## simonbaker

Island


----------



## sarahmom22

Cuba


----------



## simonbaker

Cigar


----------



## sarahmom22

tobacco


----------



## simonbaker

Cancer


----------



## sarahmom22

zodiac


----------



## simonbaker

Astrology


----------



## MSC

Occult


----------



## Zhizara

voodoo


----------



## sarahmom22

Doll


----------



## Zhizara

house


----------



## roadfix

guest


----------



## MSC

Speaker


----------



## roadfix

House


----------



## Zhizara

cottage


----------



## roadfix

inn


----------



## babetoo

hotel


----------



## roadfix

California


----------



## simonbaker

Burger


----------



## MSC

Meister


----------



## simonbaker

Brew


----------



## Zhizara

beer


----------



## simonbaker

Frosty


----------



## MSC

Snowman


----------



## simonbaker

Carrot


----------



## chopper

cake


----------



## simonbaker

Brownie


----------



## roadfix

pot


----------



## simonbaker

Stock


----------



## Zhizara

dividend


----------



## roadfix

taxable


----------



## simonbaker

Quarterlies


----------



## roadfix

Filings


----------



## simonbaker

Consultants


----------



## MSC

Counsellors


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## roadfix

honey


----------



## simonbaker

Comb


----------



## Zhizara

brush


----------



## babetoo

weeds


----------



## Zhizara

widow


----------



## roadfix

black


----------



## simonbaker

Strap


----------



## roadfix

ons


----------



## simonbaker

Porn


----------



## roadfix

soft


----------



## simonbaker

Pillows


----------



## Zhizara

cushions


----------



## simonbaker

Pin


----------



## Zhizara

tack


----------



## Somebunny

Saddle

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

sores


----------



## MSC

Contusions


----------



## Zhizara

bruises


----------



## roadfix

suspicious


----------



## MSC

Minds


----------



## simonbaker

Matter


----------



## Zhizara

subject


----------



## simonbaker

chemistry


----------



## babetoo

love


----------



## Zhizara

handles


----------



## roadfix

well


----------



## simonbaker

Sick


----------



## babetoo

tired


----------



## Zhizara

wheels


----------



## simonbaker

Tires


----------



## roadfix

Balance


----------



## simonbaker

Rotation


----------



## Somebunny

Diet

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Proteins


----------



## mrs.mom

carbohydrates


----------



## MSC

Compounds


----------



## Zhizara

wearies


----------



## simonbaker

Tired


----------



## Zhizara

Looks like I got out of sync there before.  Oops, sorry.

Tired = weary


----------



## MSC

Dead


----------



## roadfix

Kennedys  

(punk rock band)


----------



## simonbaker

President


----------



## babetoo

leader


----------



## simonbaker

Follower


----------



## Zhizara

tracker


----------



## simonbaker

Found


----------



## Somebunny

Lost

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Souls


----------



## Zhizara

people


----------



## simonbaker

places


----------



## Zhizara

sets


----------



## roadfix

cures


----------



## mrs.mom

Doctor


----------



## roadfix

Phil


----------



## babetoo

can't play on phil , so doctor = nurse


----------



## MSC

Maid


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> can't play on phil , so doctor = nurse


I'm sure some one else could have come up with something on Phil.....(fill, Philadelphia, Jackson, Collins, etc...)


----------



## simonbaker

Patient


----------



## roadfix

The English


----------



## Rocklobster

Beat


----------



## roadfix

It


----------



## simonbaker

Munsters


----------



## MSC

Mash


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes


----------



## sarahmom22

Starch


----------



## Zhizara

iron


----------



## simonbaker

Ironing


----------



## simonbaker

oops...my bad..
Iron  =               Steel


----------



## sarahmom22

Magnolias


----------



## Zhizara

blossoms


----------



## simonbaker

Underdog


----------



## Zhizara

Lassie


----------



## roadfix

Collie


----------



## simonbaker

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## sarahmom22

Tincture


----------



## simonbaker

sarahmom22 said:


> Tincture


 Don't see the connection...oh well I'll work off it.
Pigment


----------



## roadfix

color


----------



## simonbaker

paint


----------



## SugarShall

paint:

wet

(Simonbaker:  the connection between Rin Tin Tin and tincture is the *Tin* part of both words.  We can't assume people will see connections in the same way we do).


----------



## Somebunny

Water

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

houseplants


----------



## Barbara L

Ferns

(To add to what Sugarshall said, the object is to write the first word that comes to mind, so the connection may not be obvious, as she said.).


----------



## simonbaker

ivy


----------



## Zhizara

league


----------



## simonbaker

Bowling


----------



## roadfix

Alley


----------



## sarahmom22

Dark


----------



## roadfix

Knight


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## roadfix

Mary


----------



## Zhizara

lamb


----------



## roadfix

chops


----------



## MSC

Loin


----------



## Zhizara

cloth


----------



## SugarShall

Table


----------



## babetoo

chair


----------



## Zhizara

electrocute


----------



## roadfix

execute


----------



## MSC

Behead


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Waspbutt


----------



## roadfix

sting


----------



## MSC

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Waspbutt


Okay I give up, what's the association between 'behead' & 'waspbutt'?
Sting = Police


----------



## simonbaker

Fuzz


----------



## babetoo

sweater


----------



## simonbaker

Cashmere


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

MSC said:


> Okay I give up, what's the association between 'behead' & 'waspbutt'?
> Sting = Police


Bee head, Cashmere= Merino


----------



## mrs.mom

Wool


----------



## Zhizara

itch


----------



## Somebunny

Scratch

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

off


----------



## MSC

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bee head,
> Okay...even if we're now venturing into cryptic crossword territory, this is a stretch.
> Off--Putting


----------



## simonbaker

Par


----------



## Zhizara

boil


----------



## MSC

Lance


----------



## roadfix

free


----------



## Uncle Bob

lunch


----------



## roadfix

truck


----------



## MSC

Farm


----------



## roadfix

team


----------



## babetoo

spirit


----------



## Zhizara

liquor


----------



## Rocklobster

hard


----------



## roadfix

core


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## roadfix

Valley


----------



## simonbaker

Community


----------



## roadfix

Center


----------



## simonbaker

Street


----------



## roadfix

fair


----------



## simonbaker

Corndogs


----------



## Somebunny

Mustard

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

kernal


----------



## Zhizara

mustard


----------



## simonbaker

Kernal came from sb's mustard. I will work off mustard again
Mustard= Ketchup


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Pass


----------



## roadfix

Turnpike


----------



## MSC

Toll-road


----------



## roadfix

tollbooth


----------



## MSC

Motorway


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## babetoo

highway


----------



## roadfix

robbery


----------



## Zhizara

crime


----------



## roadfix

Passion


----------



## Zhizara

apathy


----------



## simonbaker

Agony


----------



## Zhizara

defeat


----------



## Somebunny

Win

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

situation


----------



## MSC

Snafu


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Blessu


----------



## MSC

Gezuntheit


----------



## roadfix

German


----------



## MSC

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blessu


FYI, as "Snafu" not usually used in the UK, stands for "Situation normal, all 'fouled' up", although a different word for "fouled" is more accurately used.


----------



## babetoo

country


----------



## roadfix

music


----------



## MSC

Box


----------



## roadfix

Boxer


----------



## Zhizara

shorts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wheat


----------



## roadfix

germ


----------



## Zhizara

bacteria


----------



## roadfix

good


----------



## Zhizara

evil


----------



## simonbaker

Wicked


----------



## roadfix

witch


----------



## simonbaker

Warlock


----------



## Zhizara

wizard


----------



## roadfix

Pinball


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Flipper


----------



## MSC

Dolphin


----------



## Zhizara

porpoise


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Zhizara said:


> all porpoise


Flour


----------



## Uncle Bob

mill


----------



## Zhizara

stream


----------



## roadfix

engine


----------



## Zhizara

motor


----------



## roadfix

home


----------



## MSC

Invasion


----------



## simonbaker

Burglar


----------



## Zhizara

cat


----------



## babetoo

aloof


----------



## Zhizara

distant


----------



## roadfix

past


----------



## MSC

Participle


----------



## Zhizara

dangling


----------



## simonbaker

Earings


----------



## Zhizara

tinnitus


----------



## MSC

Distortion


----------



## Zhizara

warp


----------



## roadfix

time


----------



## Zhizara

dimension


----------



## roadfix

5th


----------



## Zhizara

grader


----------



## roadfix

bulldozer


----------



## simonbaker

Crane


----------



## roadfix

Flamingo


----------



## simonbaker

Pink


----------



## babetoo

blue


----------



## simonbaker

sad


----------



## CWS4322

iron


----------



## simonbaker

steel


----------



## roadfix

head


----------



## Zhizara

Lead


----------



## roadfix

Pencil


----------



## Zhizara

paper


----------



## CWS4322

pulp


----------



## roadfix

fiction


----------



## Uncle Bob

writer.....


----------



## CWS4322

broke


----------



## simonbaker

fix


----------



## roadfix

it


----------



## simonbaker

Munsters


----------



## Somebunny

Grandpa

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

grandmma


----------



## MSC

Reindeer (as in Grandma got run over by!)


----------



## simonbaker

Santa


----------



## roadfix

Monica


----------



## MSC

Stain


----------



## simonbaker

Juice


----------



## babetoo

grape


----------



## roadfix

vine


----------



## Rocklobster

ripened


----------



## Zhizara

matured


----------



## simonbaker

Puberty


----------



## CWS4322

teenager


----------



## simonbaker

Hormones


----------



## Zhizara

chemicals


----------



## simonbaker

Laboratory


----------



## Zhizara

beaker


----------



## simonbaker

Duck


----------



## Zhizara

cloth


----------



## simonbaker

Fabric


----------



## Somebunny

Quilt

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix

blanket


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Michael Jackson! LOL (what he named his kid)


----------



## MSC

Electric


----------



## simonbaker

Frying pan


----------



## Zhizara

skillet


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes


----------



## roadfix

skins


----------



## Somebunny

Drums

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Snares


----------



## Zhizara

traps


----------



## roadfix

mouse


----------



## Zhizara

cursor


----------



## roadfix

pointer


----------



## lifesaver

Arrow


----------



## roadfix

Broken


----------



## simonbaker

dishes


----------



## Zhizara

wash


----------



## simonbaker

dry


----------



## chopper

wine


----------



## simonbaker

complain


----------



## roadfix

Wife


----------



## simonbaker

pregnant


----------



## chopper

Husband


----------



## simonbaker

workaholic


----------



## roadfix

anonymous


----------



## Somebunny

Unknown

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

known


----------



## Somebunny

Notorious

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Infamous


----------



## simonbaker

Celebrity


----------



## MSC

Paparazzi


----------



## roadfix

cameras


----------



## CWS4322

shutterbug


----------



## babetoo

pictures


----------



## CWS4322

memories


----------



## Jomilt

Kids


----------



## roadfix

toys


----------



## simonbaker

balls


----------



## Zhizara

galas


----------



## simonbaker

buffet


----------



## roadfix

banquet


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Zhizara

rubber


----------



## simonbaker

condum


----------



## roadfix

Trojan


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## roadfix

Secretariat


----------



## Jomilt

Rodeo


----------



## Rocklobster

Rider


----------



## simonbaker

saddle


----------



## Zhizara

blanket


----------



## roadfix

statement


----------



## simonbaker

quote


----------



## roadfix

price


----------



## Somebunny

Fix


----------



## MSC

Jury-rig


----------



## simonbaker

Contractor


----------



## Zhizara

builder


----------



## CWS4322

tradesman


----------



## Zhizara

carpetbagger


----------



## CWS4322

tinker


----------



## roadfix

hobby


----------



## Zhizara

horse


----------



## roadfix

stable


----------



## Zhizara

barn


----------



## MSC

Storm


----------



## Zhizara

rain


----------



## roadfix

dance


----------



## Zhizara

tango


----------



## roadfix

salsa


----------



## Zhizara

tacos


----------



## mrs.mom

*Fajita*


----------



## lifesaver

Mexican Food!


----------



## lifesaver

Oh! was that supposed to be just 1 word?



Mexican


----------



## babetoo

food----------------lol


----------



## roadfix

thought


----------



## Zhizara

idea


----------



## CWS4322

invention


----------



## Zhizara

patent


----------



## simonbaker

copywright


----------



## Zhizara

infringement


----------



## roadfix

Violate


----------



## Zhizara

rules


----------



## roadfix

regulations


----------



## simonbaker

Army


----------



## Somebunny

Brat


----------



## Zhizara

beer


----------



## MSC

Barrel


----------



## CWS4322

wheel


----------



## roadfix

Fortune


----------



## babetoo

fame


----------



## simonbaker

dance


----------



## Zhizara

fever


----------



## simonbaker

flu


----------



## Zhizara

ache


----------



## MSC

Suffer


----------



## roadfix

misery


----------



## babetoo

company


----------



## Zhizara

pain


----------



## simonbaker

aspirin


----------



## Zhizara

relief


----------



## roadfix

valve


----------



## simonbaker

Heart


----------



## Zhizara

bravery


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## Zhizara

lions


----------



## simonbaker

tigers


----------



## chopper

Bears.  Oh my!


----------



## roadfix

Bad News


----------



## MSC

Disaster


----------



## Zhizara

catastrophe


----------



## roadfix

major


----------



## MSC

General


----------



## roadfix

Electric


----------



## Zhizara

guitar


----------



## roadfix

hero


----------



## Zhizara

Superman


----------



## simonbaker

Hero


----------



## roadfix

Guitar


----------



## simonbaker

string


----------



## Zhizara

thread


----------



## roadfix

needle


----------



## Zhizara

haystack


----------



## roadfix

Whoopie


----------



## babetoo

pie


----------



## Zhizara

clown


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Tears


----------



## Zhizara

rips


----------



## simonbaker

gas


----------



## Zhizara

propane


----------



## simonbaker

combustable


----------



## Zhizara

boom


----------



## roadfix

sonic


----------



## Uncle Bob

sub


----------



## Zhizara

sandwich


----------



## MSC

Earl


----------



## Zhizara

baron


----------



## simonbaker

desert


----------



## Zhizara

dry


----------



## simonbaker

martini


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Frosting


----------



## Zhizara

icing


----------



## chopper

Cake!


----------



## simonbaker

yeast


----------



## ms_quoted

bread


----------



## simonbaker

butter


----------



## Zhizara

goat


----------



## ms_quoted

kid


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

ms_quoted said:


> kid


knee


----------



## Zhizara

jerk


----------



## simonbaker

bully


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> bully


on


----------



## simonbaker

off


----------



## MSC

Color


----------



## simonbaker

mauve


----------



## roadfix

stockings


----------



## simonbaker

Underwear


----------



## Zhizara

outerwear


----------



## Somebunny

Raincoat


----------



## roadfix

flasher


----------



## simonbaker

Penis


----------



## roadfix

penal


----------



## babetoo

arrested


----------



## simonbaker

jail


----------



## roadfix

bait


----------



## simonbaker

Minnows


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## simonbaker

Bullheads


----------



## ms_quoted

tails


----------



## MSC

Shadows


----------



## simonbaker

tag


----------



## MSC

Along


----------



## roadfix

sing


----------



## babetoo

song


----------



## simonbaker

Melody


----------



## Zhizara

tune


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## simonbaker

down


----------



## roadfix

town


----------



## simonbaker

cities


----------



## Somebunny

Bergs


----------



## roadfix

Ice


----------



## MSC

Assassinate


----------



## Zhizara

kill


----------



## simonbaker

Sniper


----------



## MSC

Rifle


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## MSC

Overboard


----------



## babetoo

drown


----------



## simonbaker

sink


----------



## roadfix

hole


----------



## simonbaker

Butt


----------



## roadfix

pork


----------



## simonbaker

loin


----------



## Zhizara

cloth


----------



## simonbaker

Fabric


----------



## Zhizara

material


----------



## roadfix

Girl


----------



## Zhizara

child


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## roadfix

Ruth


----------



## Somebunny

Book


----------



## MSC

Collector


----------



## simonbaker

stamp


----------



## Zhizara

paid


----------



## roadfix

in *full*


----------



## MSC

Totality


----------



## roadfix

eclipse


----------



## Zhizara

hide


----------



## babetoo

seek


----------



## roadfix

help


----------



## Zhizara

assist


----------



## MSC

Succor


----------



## Zhizara

aid


----------



## simonbaker

Band


----------



## Zhizara

gold


----------



## simonbaker

Copper


----------



## Zhizara

head


----------



## roadfix

& shoulders


----------



## Somebunny

Above


----------



## Zhizara

board


----------



## simonbaker

Plank


----------



## Zhizara

walk


----------



## Uncle Bob

amble


----------



## Zhizara

stroll


----------



## Barbara L

Boardwalk


----------



## simonbaker

carnival


----------



## Somebunny

Rio


----------



## simonbaker

Grande


----------



## Zhizara

large


----------



## simonbaker

Huge


----------



## Zhizara

gigantic


----------



## simonbaker

collossal


----------



## Zhizara

stupendous


----------



## simonbaker

Fantastic!


----------



## roadfix

Voyage


----------



## simonbaker

cruise


----------



## roadfix

Tom


----------



## babetoo

dick


----------



## Zhizara

around


----------



## roadfix

the World


----------



## Somebunny

Globe


----------



## Zhizara

sphere


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## simonbaker

beach


----------



## Zhizara

sand


----------



## roadfix

dunes


----------



## MSC

Stand


----------



## babetoo

crawl


----------



## roadfix

space


----------



## Zhizara

heater


----------



## jdthompson

water


----------



## simonbaker

well


----------



## Somebunny

Go - ( as to the)


----------



## Loraco

Store


----------



## simonbaker

convenience


----------



## MSC

Portopotty


----------



## simonbaker

Smelly


----------



## Zhizara

shop


----------



## simonbaker

wrench


----------



## Somebunny

Monkey


----------



## simonbaker

bread


----------



## Zhizara

money


----------



## simonbaker

coin


----------



## babetoo

realm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Knight


----------



## simonbaker

Daytime


----------



## Somebunny

Soap (as in opera).


----------



## MSC

Bubble


----------



## roadfix

burst


----------



## Zhizara

explode


----------



## simonbaker

combustion


----------



## Zhizara

spontaneous


----------



## MSC

Extemporaneous


----------



## Zhizara

impromptu


----------



## roadfix

speech


----------



## Rocklobster

therapy


----------



## Zhizara

shrink


----------



## roadfix

wrap


----------



## Zhizara

gift


----------



## roadfix

of love


----------



## babetoo

hate


----------



## simonbaker

crime


----------



## Zhizara

punishment


----------



## simonbaker

incarcerated


----------



## roadfix

confined


----------



## Somebunny

Space


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Enterprise


----------



## Somebunny

Kirk


----------



## Zhizara

church


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steeple


----------



## Zhizara

chase


----------



## MSC

Foxhunt


----------



## chiffenok

gun


----------



## roadfix

semi-auto


----------



## MSC

SWAT


----------



## simonbaker

bug


----------



## roadfix

beetle


----------



## simonbaker

Volkswagon


----------



## roadfix

bus


----------



## Zhizara

school


----------



## roadfix

crossing


----------



## Zhizara

railroad


----------



## roadfix

ties


----------



## Zhizara

binds


----------



## simonbaker

restraints


----------



## roadfix

leather


----------



## Zhizara

handcuffs


----------



## roadfix

kinky


----------



## simonbaker

whip


----------



## roadfix

Devo


----------



## simonbaker

submissive


----------



## Zhizara

weak


----------



## simonbaker

monday


----------



## roadfix

Monday

(Monday, Monday....the song)


----------



## MSC

Quartet


----------



## simonbaker

Symphony


----------



## Zhizara

orchestra


----------



## MSC

Woodwinds


----------



## roadfix

flute


----------



## Zhizara

champagne


----------



## roadfix

mimosa


----------



## Zhizara

tree


----------



## babetoo

forest


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## Uncle Bob

hose


----------



## simonbaker

hydrant


----------



## roadfix

dog


----------



## simonbaker

bark


----------



## Uncle Bob

pine


----------



## roadfix

tree


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## jdthompson

presents


----------



## simonbaker

bows


----------



## Zhizara

curtsey


----------



## simonbaker

recital


----------



## roadfix

performance


----------



## simonbaker

applause


----------



## Uncle Bob

hand


----------



## Zhizara

foot


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## Zhizara

amulet


----------



## Somebunny

Sporan


----------



## MSC

Dirk


----------



## Zhizara

stiletto


----------



## MSC

Rapier


----------



## Zhizara

epee


----------



## roadfix

teepee


----------



## Zhizara

tent


----------



## roadfix

camping


----------



## MSC

Boys-town


----------



## babetoo

town = city


----------



## simonbaker

lights


----------



## Somebunny

Out


----------



## MSC

Chicken


----------



## Zhizara

coward


----------



## Jewelrycooktx

Coward - lion


----------



## roadfix

King


----------



## MSC

Midas


----------



## Zhizara

gold


----------



## Rocklobster

rush


----------



## Zhizara

hurry


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## MSC

Roar


----------



## roadfix

thunder


----------



## Zhizara

clap


----------



## MSC

Trap


----------



## roadfix

slap


----------



## babetoo

strike


----------



## roadfix

three


----------



## Zhizara

musketeers


----------



## simonbaker

candy


----------



## chopper

Bar


----------



## simonbaker

Saloon


----------



## Zhizara

dive


----------



## simonbaker

swim


----------



## Zhizara

team


----------



## simonbaker

baseball


----------



## roadfix

stadium


----------



## simonbaker

fan


----------



## Somebunny

Club


----------



## Zhizara

golf


----------



## simonbaker

par


----------



## Somebunny

Equal


----------



## Zhizara

total


----------



## roadfix

eclipse


----------



## Zhizara

hide


----------



## simonbaker

seek


----------



## MSC

Pimpernel


----------



## Zhizara

pumpernickel


----------



## babetoo

rye


----------



## Zhizara

whiskey


----------



## Somebunny

Jack


----------



## Zhizara

rabbit


----------



## MSC

Punch


----------



## Zhizara

Judy


----------



## MrsLMB

Garland


----------



## Zhizara

lei


----------



## Somebunny

Hibiscus


----------



## MSC

Bouquet


----------



## simonbaker

wedding


----------



## babetoo

roses


----------



## elaine l

red


----------



## simonbaker

violets


----------



## elaine l

spring


----------



## roadfix

cleaning


----------



## elaine l

teeth


----------



## roadfix

whitener


----------



## elaine l

bleach


----------



## roadfix

blonde


----------



## elaine l

dumb   !


----------



## roadfix

ass


----------



## elaine l

fat


----------



## roadfix

lard


----------



## elaine l

ass


----------



## roadfix

donkey


----------



## elaine l

Fool


----------



## roadfix

idiot


----------



## elaine l

genius


----------



## roadfix

brilliant


----------



## elaine l

shining


----------



## roadfix

star


----------



## Zhizara

donkey


----------



## roadfix

kong


----------



## simonbaker

king


----------



## roadfix

BB


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Worship


----------



## Somebunny

Adore


----------



## MSC

Fancy


----------



## Zhizara

pants


----------



## MSC

Gasps


----------



## Uncle Bob

breathless........


----------



## ChefJune

palpitating


----------



## Dove

Heart


----------



## roadfix

valve


----------



## babetoo

metal


----------



## simonbaker

Copper


----------



## MSC

Bobby


----------



## Zhizara

sox


----------



## roadfix

Red


----------



## MSC

Skelton


----------



## roadfix

Skeleton


----------



## Zhizara

bones


----------



## roadfix

dinosaur


----------



## Uncle Bob

old


----------



## babetoo

me, just kidding

old=antique


----------



## Uncle Bob

collection


----------



## Zhizara

set


----------



## roadfix

match


----------



## Zhizara

light


----------



## simonbaker

bulb


----------



## MSC

Tulip


----------



## Zhizara

tiptoe


----------



## babetoo

msp tulips was my first thought, then i saw yours, lol,.


tiptoe=quiet


----------



## Uncle Bob

silence


----------



## simonbaker

whisper


----------



## Somebunny

Zephyr


----------



## Zhizara

golden


----------



## MSC

Parachute


----------



## simonbaker

jump


----------



## roadfix

suicide


----------



## Zhizara

king


----------



## Uncle Bob

queen


----------



## Zhizara

Royal


----------



## simonbaker

Icing


----------



## Selkie

bridge


----------



## roadfix

gap


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## Selkie

wings


----------



## simonbaker

spicey


----------



## Zhizara

risque


----------



## Selkie

Burlesque


----------



## simonbaker

Strippers


----------



## Selkie

wire


----------



## simonbaker

electric


----------



## roadfix

shaver


----------



## simonbaker

kinky


----------



## roadfix

hair


----------



## simonbaker

spray


----------



## roadfix

paint


----------



## simonbaker

canvas


----------



## Somebunny

Tent


----------



## simonbaker

pup


----------



## Somebunny

Seal


----------



## roadfix

Approval


----------



## simonbaker

Compliment


----------



## Uncle Bob

flatter


----------



## roadfix

yourself


----------



## simonbaker

Individual


----------



## MSC

Indicative


----------



## Selkie

Mood


----------



## babetoo

blue


----------



## simonbaker

sky


----------



## goboenomo

ozone


----------



## roadfix

layer


----------



## MSC

Hen


----------



## Zhizara

hen


----------



## roadfix

Henry


----------



## simonbaker

Ford


----------



## Zhizara

stream


----------



## babetoo

mountain


----------



## roadfix

climbing


----------



## simonbaker

rocks


----------



## Zhizara

stones


----------



## Selkie

Bones


----------



## simonbaker

skeleton


----------



## roadfix

tomb


----------



## MSC

Robber


----------



## Zhizara

criminal


----------



## Jewelrycooktx

Mind


----------



## MSC

Blowing


----------



## Zhizara

bubbles


----------



## roadfix

bath


----------



## babetoo

time


----------



## Jewelrycooktx

Flies


----------



## roadfix

swat


----------



## simonbaker

Team


----------



## Selkie

spirit


----------



## roadfix

St. Louis


----------



## simonbaker

cardinals


----------



## MSC

Bishops


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kings


----------



## Selkie

Chess


----------



## Aunt Bea

pie!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pecan


----------



## kadesma

cookies


----------



## Zhizara

oatmeal


----------



## babetoo

currants


----------



## Selkie

Fruit Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Zhizara

shopping


----------



## roadfix

spree


----------



## simonbaker

candy


----------



## MSC

Dandy


----------



## Zhizara

fop


----------



## Uncle Bob

mop


----------



## mzdee

bucket


----------



## Zhizara

list


----------



## Selkie

Grocery


----------



## Zhizara

store


----------



## babetoo

shop


----------



## Aunt Bea

window


----------



## Zhizara

dressing


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## simonbaker

Bed


----------



## MSC

Spring


----------



## Selkie

Creek


----------



## simonbaker

River


----------



## Zhizara

delta


----------



## roadfix

airlines


----------



## Zhizara

tickets


----------



## simonbaker

Circus


----------



## roadfix

act


----------



## Zhizara

scene


----------



## simonbaker

Heard


----------



## Stewart

curry


----------



## simonbaker

Spicey


----------



## Selkie

Peppers


----------



## Zhizara

Chili


----------



## MSC

Powder


----------



## babetoo

gun


----------



## Zhizara

rev


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ike


----------



## simonbaker

President


----------



## MSC

Czar


----------



## Zhizara

dictator


----------



## Selkie

Stalin


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes


----------



## Zhizara

socks


----------



## MSC

Sweat


----------



## Uncle Bob

shower


----------



## Zhizara

rain


----------



## babetoo

wet


----------



## Selkie

Whistle


----------



## Zhizara

wolf


----------



## Aunt Bea

pack


----------



## Zhizara

mule


----------



## roadfix

drugs


----------



## Zhizara

medicine


----------



## West Texan

man


----------



## simonbaker

boy


----------



## Zhizara

wonder


----------



## simonbaker

woman


----------



## Somebunny

Life


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## roadfix

Boy


----------



## Somebunny

George


----------



## Selkie

Jungle


----------



## Zhizara

gym


----------



## simonbaker

exercise


----------



## Uncle Bob

machine


----------



## simonbaker

Treadmill


----------



## Uncle Bob

heart


----------



## simonbaker

surgery


----------



## Zhizara

operate


----------



## simonbaker

manufacture


----------



## Selkie

Machinist


----------



## simonbaker

Constuction


----------



## Uncle Bob

site


----------



## roadfix

web


----------



## Zhizara

spider


----------



## forty_caliber

Snake


----------



## Zhizara

eyes


----------



## roadfix

four


----------



## Selkie

Fantastic


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sam


----------



## Zhizara

Yosemite


----------



## babetoo

camping


----------



## MSC

Ground


----------



## Zhizara

beef


----------



## Selkie

Roast


----------



## Zhizara

celebrity


----------



## MSC

Rehab


----------



## Uncle Bob

restore


----------



## MSC

Harmony


----------



## babetoo

grove


----------



## Zhizara

orange


----------



## simonbaker

Agent


----------



## roadfix

Secret


----------



## simonbaker

Deoderant


----------



## roadfix

Scent


----------



## simonbaker

skunk


----------



## Zhizara

smell


----------



## simonbaker

Flatuation


----------



## Zhizara

gas


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## MSC

Exorbitant


----------



## Selkie

Exaggerate


----------



## MSC

Magnify


----------



## Zhizara

enlarge


----------



## babetoo

reduce


----------



## Selkie

sauce


----------



## Zhizara

booze


----------



## Uncle Bob

moonshine


----------



## Zhizara

runner


----------



## Uncle Bob

rum


----------



## Aunt Bea

raison


----------



## simonbaker

cookies


----------



## Uncle Bob

monster


----------



## simonbaker

scarey


----------



## Selkie

spider


----------



## simonbaker

Web


----------



## Uncle Bob

man


----------



## Uncle Bob

tangled


----------



## simonbaker

Knot


----------



## Selkie

Celtic


----------



## Zhizara

druid


----------



## simonbaker

Colony


----------



## Zhizara

ants


----------



## simonbaker

Hills


----------



## Zhizara

beans


----------



## Selkie

Gas


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## Zhizara

costly


----------



## Somebunny

Mistake


----------



## roadfix

Pregnant


----------



## Barbara L

Pause


----------



## MSC

Refreshes


----------



## Selkie

breeze


----------



## Zhizara

wind


----------



## MSC

Sock


----------



## Zhizara

puppet


----------



## babetoo

master


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yoda


----------



## Selkie

wrinkled


----------



## Zhizara

prune


----------



## Uncle Bob

face......


----------



## Zhizara

book


----------



## roadfix

worm


----------



## Uncle Bob

horn


----------



## simonbaker

Blow


----------



## Uncle Bob

wind


----------



## Aunt Bea

turbine


----------



## Zhizara

engine


----------



## Uncle Bob

search


----------



## Zhizara

hunt


----------



## roadfix

deer


----------



## Uncle Bob

tracks


----------



## Selkie

train


----------



## Uncle Bob

caboose


----------



## roadfix

campaign


----------



## Zhizara

stump


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## Selkie

geneology


----------



## Zhizara

ancestors


----------



## MSC

Worship


----------



## Somebunny

Adore


----------



## Zhizara

love


----------



## Selkie

Romance


----------



## Aunt Bea

novel


----------



## Zhizara

book


----------



## MSC

Token


----------



## roadfix

coin


----------



## Uncle Bob

phrase


----------



## Zhizara

phase


----------



## Selkie

childhood


----------



## Zhizara

infancy


----------



## roadfix

memories


----------



## simonbaker

Scrapbook


----------



## Zhizara

album


----------



## Selkie

record


----------



## Zhizara

tape


----------



## simonbaker

scotch


----------



## Zhizara

whiskey


----------



## simonbaker

marinade


----------



## babetoo

chicken


----------



## Selkie

road


----------



## CWS4322

kill


----------



## simonbaker

assanaite


----------



## Zhizara

murder


----------



## roadfix

victim


----------



## simonbaker

conviction


----------



## Zhizara

belief


----------



## simonbaker

religious


----------



## Zhizara

devoted


----------



## simonbaker

comittment


----------



## Somebunny

Duty


----------



## roadfix

Jury


----------



## Somebunny

Decision


----------



## roadfix

Unanimous


----------



## Aunt Bea

verdict


----------



## Zhizara

judgment


----------



## Aunt Bea

day


----------



## Zhizara

break


----------



## Selkie

Mend


----------



## Zhizara

sewing


----------



## MSC

Circle


----------



## roadfix

round


----------



## Zhizara

sphere


----------



## Uncle Bob

ball


----------



## Zhizara

socket


----------



## Uncle Bob

wrench


----------



## babetoo

allen


----------



## Selkie

Hex


----------



## Uncle Bob

screw


----------



## Aunt Bea

this

Is it ok to say this?


----------



## Selkie




----------



## Zhizara

spell


----------



## simonbaker

witchcraft


----------



## Zhizara

magic


----------



## Selkie

Magician


----------



## simonbaker

Tarot


----------



## Aunt Bea

card


----------



## simonbaker

shark


----------



## Selkie

eat


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## Zhizara

hale


----------



## simonbaker

storm


----------



## Zhizara

watch


----------



## simonbaker

time


----------



## Barbara L

Out


----------



## simonbaker

side


----------



## Somebunny

Car


----------



## Zhizara

pool


----------



## Selkie

swimming


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Speedo's


----------



## MSC

Trunks


----------



## Zhizara

luggage


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Zhizara

holiday


----------



## roadfix

spirit


----------



## CWS4322

Lake-of-the-Woods (that is one word!)


----------



## CWS4322

heaven-on-earth

Okay--I admit it, I cheated. But LoW is HoE.


----------



## MSC

Genie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bottle


----------



## roadfix

booze


----------



## Zhizara

hooch


----------



## Selkie

Slobber


----------



## Uncle Bob

Calf


----------



## Aunt Bea

skin


----------



## Zhizara

tight


----------



## Aunt Bea

fit


----------



## Zhizara

tantrum


----------



## CWS4322

toddler


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## babetoo

doll


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor


----------



## Selkie

Surgeon


----------



## roadfix

General


----------



## Zhizara

admission


----------



## simonbaker

Ticket


----------



## roadfix

to Ride


----------



## simonbaker

Horses


----------



## Selkie

Derby


----------



## simonbaker

Downs


----------



## Zhizara

Epsom


----------



## simonbaker

salt


----------



## Zhizara

water


----------



## simonbaker

Balloons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clown


----------



## Somebunny

Fish


----------



## Aunt Bea

stick


----------



## roadfix

shift


----------



## SadieBaby.

Work


----------



## Zhizara

pay


----------



## simonbaker

salary


----------



## Selkie

manager


----------



## Zhizara

micro


----------



## simonbaker

bus


----------



## Zhizara

tables


----------



## simonbaker

poker


----------



## Uncle Bob

room


----------



## simonbaker

hourly


----------



## Uncle Bob

wages


----------



## Zhizara

war


----------



## Uncle Bob

crimes


----------



## MSC

Punishment


----------



## Selkie

Spanking


----------



## roadfix

leather


----------



## Zhizara

jacket


----------



## West Texan

motorcycle


----------



## pdswife

trail


----------



## Zhizara

path


----------



## Selkie

Stroll


----------



## simonbaker

path


----------



## Somebunny

Destiny


----------



## Zhizara

karma


----------



## simonbaker

good


----------



## CWS4322

deed


----------



## Uncle Bob

land


----------



## simonbaker

airplanes


----------



## CWS4322

security


----------



## simonbaker

blanket


----------



## Somebunny

Bedding


----------



## simonbaker

calves


----------



## Somebunny

Gams


----------



## Selkie

hosery


----------



## simonbaker

fine


----------



## Zhizara

penalty


----------



## roadfix

box


----------



## Zhizara

turtle


----------



## Selkie

road


----------



## Aunt Bea

warrior


----------



## Zhizara

brave


----------



## simonbaker

soldier


----------



## Zhizara

sailor


----------



## simonbaker

ship


----------



## Zhizara

shape


----------



## simonbaker

up


----------



## medtran49

down


----------



## simonbaker

Comforter


----------



## chopper

Mom


----------



## Zhizara

mother


----------



## simonbaker

Father


----------



## Selkie

Heavenly


----------



## Zhizara

ambrosia


----------



## simonbaker

salad


----------



## Zhizara

days


----------



## simonbaker

nights


----------



## Selkie

Stary


----------



## simonbaker

moonlight


----------



## Zhizara

sonata


----------



## Aunt Bea

contata


----------



## Zhizara

fritata


----------



## babetoo

breakfast


----------



## Zhizara

nook


----------



## Selkie

Cranny


----------



## MSC

Fissure


----------



## Somebunny

Crevasse


----------



## simonbaker

cleevage


----------



## roadfix

plumber's


----------



## Selkie

snake


----------



## Somebunny

Venom


----------



## MSC

Vitriol


----------



## Zhizara

hate


----------



## simonbaker

love


----------



## Zhizara

boat


----------



## MSC

Race (really had the Cockney term in mind but whatever!)


----------



## roadfix

Queen


----------



## Selkie

Royalty


----------



## simonbaker

Princess


----------



## Zhizara

phone


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## Zhizara

worm


----------



## Selkie

Hook


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## roadfix

gone


----------



## Zhizara

left


----------



## roadfix

wing


----------



## Zhizara

fly


----------



## simonbaker

Insect


----------



## Selkie

Spray


----------



## roadfix

gun


----------



## infinitecookbook

shy


----------



## Somebunny

Shrinking (as in Violet)


----------



## Zhizara

minimizing


----------



## babetoo

magnifying


----------



## Zhizara

glass


----------



## roadfix

ceiling


----------



## SadieBaby.

Paint


----------



## Zhizara

primer


----------



## Somebunny

Book


----------



## Zhizara

cover


----------



## Somebunny

Duck


----------



## Aunt Bea

soup


----------



## Zhizara

salad


----------



## Selkie

caterpillar


----------



## Zhizara

walrus


----------



## simonbaker

ocean


----------



## infinitecookbook

view


----------



## Zhizara

point


----------



## roadfix

of interest


----------



## MSC

Curio


----------



## Zhizara

relic


----------



## MSC

Fogy


----------



## roadfix

misty


----------



## MSC

roadfix said:


> misty


LOL meant "fogy" as in codger, but like your answer better!
Hazy


----------



## roadfix

oops...mistook fogy for foggy...


----------



## Aunt Bea

lazy


----------



## Selkie

*lackadaisical* (_Let's see someone use THAT word more than three times in one year!_ )


----------



## simonbaker

retired


----------



## Somebunny

Withdrawn


----------



## MSC

Apathetic


----------



## Zhizara

indifferent


----------



## Selkie

phlegmatic


----------



## Zhizara

pragmatic


----------



## simonbaker

meek


----------



## Selkie

logical


----------



## Uncle Bob

rational


----------



## Zhizara

sane


----------



## roadfix

insane


----------



## babetoo

looney tunes, lol , how bout insane=crazy


----------



## Zhizara

glue


----------



## MSC

Elmer's or if that's a dead end, factory


----------



## Zhizara

plant


----------



## Selkie

Maker


----------



## roadfix

dress


----------



## simonbaker

up


----------



## CWS4322

down


----------



## simonbaker

Blanket


----------



## Selkie

Indian


----------



## Aunt Bea

pudding


----------



## CWS4322

rice


----------



## Aunt Bea

paddy


----------



## simonbaker

tampon


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> tampon


Hmmm, interesting answer, I suppose the only to reply is to append a:
Period


----------



## Aunt Bea

end


----------



## Selkie

Butt


----------



## Uncle Bob

rifle.........


----------



## MSC

Pillage


----------



## Uncle Bob

plunder


----------



## Aunt Bea

pirate


----------



## babetoo

ship


----------



## Selkie

sail


----------



## Uncle Bob

trim


----------



## simonbaker

fit


----------



## Selkie

_...I'll make it fit!_

*Hammer*


----------



## Dawgluver

Nail


----------



## simonbaker

polish


----------



## Dawgluver

Sausage


----------



## simonbaker

Chili


----------



## Dawgluver

Peppers


----------



## Zhizara

hot


----------



## Dawgluver

Tamales


----------



## Zhizara

tacos


----------



## simonbaker

beans


----------



## Zhizara

counters


----------



## simonbaker

Pedometer


----------



## Dawgluver

Feet


----------



## simonbaker

millimeters


----------



## Dawgluver

Millipede


----------



## simonbaker

rodents


----------



## Dawgluver

Rats


----------



## Zhizara

squirrels


----------



## Dawgluver

Sugar gliders


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Sugar gliders



Dawg.... Not sure what a Sugar Glider is but will  "critter" work?


----------



## Zhizara

animal


----------



## MSC

Cracker


----------



## Selkie

Soda


----------



## Aunt Bea

pop


----------



## Zhizara

burst


----------



## Selkie

bubble


----------



## Aunt Bea

bath


----------



## Zhizara

soak


----------



## Somebunny

Drench


----------



## Zhizara

sopping


----------



## Selkie

Torrential


----------



## Dawgluver

Downpour


----------



## babetoo

deluge


----------



## MSC

Gully-washer


----------



## Selkie

Frog-Strangler


----------



## Uncle Bob

flood

Frog Strangler....thought I was the only that knew that term!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ark


----------



## simonbaker

Noah


----------



## Selkie

couples


----------



## simonbaker

swingers


----------



## Dawgluver

Playground


----------



## simonbaker

Children


----------



## Uncle Bob

gifts


----------



## roadfix

certificates


----------



## Dawgluver

Gold


----------



## simonbaker

fillings


----------



## Dawgluver

Teeth


----------



## simonbaker

chipped


----------



## Dawgluver

Beef


----------



## simonbaker

cow


----------



## Dawgluver

Moo


----------



## simonbaker

over


----------



## Zhizara

moon


----------



## roadfix

River


----------



## simonbaker

swamp


----------



## Uncle Bob

people


----------



## Dawgluver

Strange


----------



## roadfix

Days


----------



## Dawgluver

Months


----------



## Zhizara

years


----------



## roadfix

past


----------



## simonbaker

Generations


----------



## Zhizara

evolution


----------



## roadfix

revolution


----------



## Dawgluver

Solution


----------



## simonbaker

chemical


----------



## Zhizara

reaction


----------



## Somebunny

Allergic


----------



## Zhizara

sneeze


----------



## Aunt Bea

sleeve


----------



## Zhizara

arm


----------



## Aunt Bea

pit


----------



## Selkie

gravel


----------



## Zhizara

grovel


----------



## Dawgluver

Gavel


----------



## simonbaker

courtroom


----------



## Zhizara

drama


----------



## Dawgluver

Queen


----------



## simonbaker

"Bicycle"....(sung by queen)


----------



## Zhizara

pedal


----------



## Dawgluver

Handlebars


----------



## Selkie

Mustache


----------



## Dawgluver

Beard


----------



## Zhizara

goatee


----------



## simonbaker

kyd (a baby goat)


----------



## babetoo

child


----------



## Zhizara

hood


----------



## MSC

Ornament


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Dawgluver

Merry


----------



## simonbaker

chuckle


----------



## Zhizara

guffaw


----------



## Dawgluver

Chortle


----------



## CWS4322

Laugh


----------



## simonbaker

giggle


----------



## Dawgluver

Snort


----------



## CWS4322

cocaine


----------



## Dawgluver

Addict


----------



## Selkie

compulsion


----------



## Dawgluver

Obsession


----------



## Zhizara

fixation


----------



## Aunt Bea

attachment


----------



## simonbaker

Disorder


----------



## CWS4322

illness


----------



## simonbaker

sick


----------



## Zhizara

ill


----------



## Selkie

Heal


----------



## simonbaker

feelings


----------



## Zhizara

heel


----------



## CWS4322

shoe


----------



## simonbaker

fly


----------



## Somebunny

Ointment


----------



## Zhizara

balm


----------



## Selkie

lip


----------



## MSC

Botox


----------



## Aunt Bea

shot


----------



## Zhizara

sheriff


----------



## Selkie

patrol


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## Selkie

idiots


----------



## simonbaker

uneducated


----------



## CWS4322

deficient


----------



## simonbaker

Illiterate


----------



## CWS4322

ignorant


----------



## Zhizara

stupid


----------



## simonbaker

smart


----------



## Zhizara

sting


----------



## Dawgluver

Bee


----------



## Uncle Bob

pollinate


----------



## roadfix

allergies


----------



## Uncle Bob

sneeze


----------



## Dawgluver

Droplets


----------



## simonbaker

drizzle


----------



## MSC

Sprinkle


----------



## Zhizara

drip


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## Dawgluver

Agua


----------



## roadfix

Caliente


----------



## Dawgluver

Muy


----------



## Zhizara

very


----------



## Selkie

Grande


----------



## Aunt Bea

casa


----------



## Dawgluver

House


----------



## Aunt Bea

brick


----------



## Zhizara

stone


----------



## Dawgluver

Petoski


----------



## MSC

Dawgluver said:


> Petoski


I think that's spelled "petoskey"
Fossil


----------



## simonbaker

Bones


----------



## Dawgluver

MSC said:
			
		

> I think that's spelled "petoskey"
> Fossil



You, sir/mam, are correct.

Fuel


----------



## simonbaker

exspensive


----------



## Dawgluver

Gasoline


----------



## Zhizara

geezer


----------



## simonbaker

old


----------



## Dawgluver

Fashioned


----------



## simonbaker

Stylish


----------



## babetoo

bones


----------



## CWS4322

beef


----------



## Dawgluver

Sirloin


----------



## simonbaker

Tenderloin


----------



## Dawgluver

Tenderfoot


----------



## simonbaker

indian


----------



## Dawgluver

Brave


----------



## simonbaker

Heart


----------



## Selkie

Chivalrous


----------



## Dawgluver

Knights


----------



## simonbaker

chess


----------



## CWS4322

stalemate


----------



## Dawgluver

Bread


----------



## Zhizara

stuffing


----------



## Dawgluver

Filling


----------



## simonbaker

pie


----------



## Zhizara

hole


----------



## MSC

Crater


----------



## Selkie

impact


----------



## Zhizara

compact


----------



## simonbaker

car


----------



## Zhizara

jack


----------



## medtran49

Daniels


----------



## MSC

Bourbon


----------



## roadfix

Street


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## roadfix

fix


----------



## MSC

Mend


----------



## Selkie

Glue


----------



## Uncle Bob

School


----------



## ChefJune

books


----------



## Aunt Bea

fish

Ok Library


----------



## Dawgluver

Dewy


----------



## Aunt Bea

decimal


----------



## Dawgluver

System


----------



## simonbaker

Shutdown


----------



## MSC

Reactor


----------



## Dawgluver

Nuclear (or nucular a la GWB)


----------



## simonbaker

weapon


----------



## Selkie

Radiation


----------



## roadfix

therapy


----------



## simonbaker

physical


----------



## Somebunny

Fitness


----------



## Selkie

healthy


----------



## CWS4322

nutritious


----------



## MSC

Indigestible!


----------



## Zhizara

heartburn


----------



## babetoo

tums


----------



## Selkie

Ulcer


----------



## Dawgluver

Bleeding


----------



## Selkie

Heart


----------



## Aunt Bea

liberal


----------



## Dawgluver

Amounts


----------



## simonbaker

Measuring


----------



## roadfix

cup


----------



## simonbaker

bra


----------



## infinitecookbook

strap


----------



## Dawgluver

Buckle


----------



## roadfix

belt


----------



## Dawgluver

Shot


----------



## Aunt Bea

gun


----------



## Dawgluver

Musket


----------



## Aunt Bea

ball


----------



## simonbaker

Bounce


----------



## Dawgluver

Softener


----------



## simonbaker

sheets


----------



## Dawgluver

Dryer


----------



## simonbaker

Hair


----------



## Selkie

shampoo


----------



## Dawgluver

Conditioner


----------



## simonbaker

spray


----------



## Dawgluver

Spit


----------



## simonbaker

saliva


----------



## Dawgluver

Gland


----------



## simonbaker

thyroid


----------



## Dawgluver

Endocrine


----------



## simonbaker

medical


----------



## Dawgluver

Emergency


----------



## Somebunny

Aid


----------



## MSC

Station


----------



## Selkie

railroad


----------



## Aunt Bea

track


----------



## simonbaker

ties


----------



## Selkie

clasp


----------



## roadfix

hold


----------



## medtran49

harmless


----------



## Zhizara

rotisserie


----------



## MSC

Chicken


----------



## Zhizara

crossroad


----------



## Selkie

squish


----------



## Uncle Bob

dish


----------



## Aunt Bea

fish


----------



## Dawgluver

Tackle


----------



## Zhizara

football


----------



## Dawgluver

Quarterback


----------



## Aunt Bea

sneak


----------



## Dawgluver

Spy


----------



## Selkie

telescope


----------



## Dawgluver

Microscope


----------



## roadfix

lab


----------



## Dawgluver

Rat


----------



## Zhizara

rodent


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hamster


----------



## Dawgluver

Gerbil


----------



## roadfix

Richard Gere


----------



## Selkie

hooker


----------



## Dawgluver

Pretty


----------



## babetoo

girl


----------



## Dawgluver

Hormones


----------



## simonbaker

puberty


----------



## Dawgluver

Adolesence


----------



## simonbaker

Challenging


----------



## Somebunny

Duel


----------



## Selkie

honor


----------



## medtran49

bound


----------



## Zhizara

leap


----------



## Uncle Bob

cotton


----------



## Zhizara

tall


----------



## roadfix

fat


----------



## Zhizara

skinny


----------



## Dawgluver

Emaciated


----------



## Selkie

Model


----------



## Dawgluver

T


----------



## Selkie

Black


----------



## Dawgluver

Velvet


----------



## Zhizara

please


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks


----------



## Selkie

Gratitude


----------



## Dawgluver

Ingratiated


----------



## babetoo

favor


----------



## Dawgluver

Entitle


----------



## simonbaker

Deserve


----------



## Dawgluver

Welfare


----------



## Aunt Bea

state


----------



## Zhizara

hood


----------



## Aunt Bea

gangsta

ex. Martha Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

mugged


----------



## Dawgluver

Robbed


----------



## simonbaker

rolled


----------



## Selkie

Purloined


----------



## Aunt Bea

pinched


----------



## roadfix

nerve


----------



## MSC

Gall


----------



## Zhizara

bladder


----------



## Selkie

wine


----------



## Zhizara

wino


----------



## simonbaker

Alcoholic


----------



## Dawgluver

Rummy


----------



## simonbaker

cards


----------



## Dawgluver

Birthday


----------



## simonbaker

candles


----------



## babetoo

scented


----------



## Dawgluver

Skunk


----------



## simonbaker

smelley


----------



## Dawgluver

Nasal


----------



## simonbaker

drip


----------



## Dawgluver

Hose


----------



## simonbaker

garden


----------



## Dawgluver

Plant


----------



## MSC

Bury


----------



## Dawgluver

Coffin


----------



## Zhizara

unscented


----------



## simonbaker

shampoo


----------



## Zhizara

suds


----------



## Dawgluver

Laundry


----------



## simonbaker

matt


----------



## Dawgluver

Rug


----------



## simonbaker

wig


----------



## Dawgluver

Toupee


----------



## Zhizara

bald


----------



## simonbaker

eagle


----------



## Dawgluver

Egris


----------



## simonbaker

window


----------



## Dawgluver

Glass


----------



## simonbaker

full


----------



## roadfix

tank


----------



## Dawgluver

Aquarium


----------



## chopper

Bubbles


----------



## Dawgluver

Champagne


----------



## Selkie

France


----------



## Dawgluver

Paris


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## Dawgluver

Freddy Mercury


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Pauvich


----------



## Dawgluver

Celebrities


----------



## Zhizara

celebutants


----------



## simonbaker

Television


----------



## Zhizara

commercial


----------



## Dawgluver

Commercials


----------



## simonbaker

Relators


----------



## Dawgluver

Rentals


----------



## Zhizara

cabins


----------



## Selkie

Mosquitoes


----------



## Somebunny

Off


----------



## Aunt Bea

base


----------



## Zhizara

ball


----------



## Aunt Bea

game


----------



## Zhizara

face


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## Zhizara

read


----------



## Aunt Bea

newspaper


----------



## simonbaker

carrier


----------



## roadfix

delivery


----------



## Selkie

UPS


----------



## Zhizara

brown


----------



## babetoo

meat


----------



## Zhizara

potato


----------



## chopper

Chips


----------



## Zhizara

poker


----------



## Selkie

flush


----------



## Somebunny

Loaded


----------



## babetoo

full


----------



## Zhizara

tank


----------



## Selkie

Fuel


----------



## infinitecookbook

Barfly



"All I need is fuueel" - Barfly (the movie)


----------



## MSC

Sot


----------



## Zhizara

drunkard


----------



## Selkie

inebriated


----------



## Zhizara

intoxicated


----------



## MSC

Smashed


----------



## Zhizara

blotto


----------



## simonbaker

sleep


----------



## roadfix

dream


----------



## simonbaker

scille


----------



## babetoo

islands (had to google it)


----------



## Foood

Sand


----------



## Zhizara

beach


----------



## chopper

Ball


----------



## Selkie

Strike


----------



## Zhizara

scab


----------



## simonbaker

Gauze


----------



## Zhizara

bandage


----------



## simonbaker

ointment


----------



## Selkie

fly


----------



## simonbaker

swatter


----------



## MSC

Striker


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## Zhizara

diamond


----------



## Aunt Bea

ring


----------



## Foood

Marriage


----------



## Zhizara

wedding


----------



## Foood

White


----------



## MSC

Sportscoat


----------



## Zhizara

tweed


----------



## Selkie

ascot


----------



## babetoo

scarf


----------



## simonbaker

hood


----------



## Zhizara

thug


----------



## simonbaker

gangster


----------



## Selkie

Pirate


----------



## simonbaker

sparrow


----------



## Zhizara

bird


----------



## simonbaker

flu


----------



## Zhizara

sick


----------



## roadfix

dog


----------



## Somebunny

Friend


----------



## Zhizara

ship


----------



## Selkie

wind


----------



## Zhizara

sail


----------



## Uncle Bob

mast


----------



## Zhizara

jib


----------



## MSC

Lateen


----------



## Selkie

schooner


----------



## Uncle Bob

vessel


----------



## Zhizara

craft


----------



## Dawgluver

Witch


----------



## simonbaker

warlock


----------



## Dawgluver

Lion


----------



## roadfix

King


----------



## Dawgluver

Kong


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Zhizara

theater


----------



## roadfix

arts


----------



## simonbaker

crafts


----------



## Dawgluver

Basket


----------



## simonbaker

eggs


----------



## Dawgluver

Ovaries


----------



## simonbaker

Hystorectomy


----------



## Dawgluver

Operation


----------



## babetoo

surgery


----------



## simonbaker

MD


----------



## Zhizara

Maryland


----------



## Dawgluver

Baltimore


----------



## Selkie

Orioles


----------



## Dawgluver

Robins


----------



## Zhizara

spring


----------



## Dawgluver

Sprung


----------



## Zhizara

sprang


----------



## Dawgluver

Twang


----------



## simonbaker

Hillbillies


----------



## Dawgluver

Beverly


----------



## simonbaker

Hills


----------



## Dawgluver

Alive


----------



## simonbaker

Dead


----------



## Dawgluver

Eye


----------



## simonbaker

brow


----------



## Zhizara

beat


----------



## Somebunny

Time ;-)


----------



## Selkie

Metronome


----------



## Aunt Bea

piano


----------



## Zhizara

forte


----------



## simonbaker

schedule


----------



## Zhizara

plan


----------



## Uncle Bob

house


----------



## Selkie

guest


----------



## chopper

Friends


----------



## Uncle Bob

neighbors


----------



## MSC

Next-door


----------



## Zhizara

beside


----------



## babetoo

behind


----------



## Selkie

Tush


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottom


----------



## Aunt Bea

dollar


----------



## Dawgluver

Store


----------



## Zhizara

feeder


----------



## Dawgluver

Pigs


----------



## simonbaker

chores


----------



## Selkie

Sunrise


----------



## Zhizara

early


----------



## CWS4322

songbirds


----------



## Dawgluver

Wrens


----------



## CWS4322

swallows

(Can you tell I wake up with the birds?)


----------



## Dawgluver

Gulps  (I wake up with enthusiastic jenny wrens.  Know the feeling.)


----------



## simonbaker

crows


----------



## Dawgluver

Feet


----------



## Zhizara

yard


----------



## simonbaker

mowing


----------



## Dawgluver

Lawn


----------



## Zhizara

chair


----------



## MSC

Sedan


----------



## Zhizara

car


----------



## Selkie

railroad


----------



## Zhizara

track


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Field


----------



## Zhizara

meadow


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Flowers


----------



## Selkie

bees


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Honey!! :p


----------



## Zhizara

bun


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Ice(d)


----------



## Zhizara

frosting


----------



## MSC

Candles


----------



## babetoo

birthday


----------



## Zhizara

wish


----------



## Aunt Bea

bone


----------



## simonbaker

dream


----------



## Uncle Bob

world


----------



## Aunt Bea

class


----------



## Uncle Bob

BBQ


----------



## simonbaker

southern


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charm


----------



## Zhizara

amulet


----------



## Selkie

Voodoo


----------



## simonbaker

Jamaica


----------



## chopper

Bobsled


----------



## babetoo

fast


----------



## Zhizara

speedy


----------



## Somebunny

Recovery


----------



## Aunt Bea

room


----------



## Selkie

bed


----------



## Zhizara

time


----------



## Aunt Bea

capsule


----------



## Uncle Bob

space


----------



## Aunt Bea

race


----------



## Zhizara

Nascar


----------



## MSC

Roll-bar


----------



## Zhizara

crash


----------



## simonbaker

& burn


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## simonbaker

cracker


----------



## Dawgluver

Southerner


----------



## Selkie

Peach


----------



## simonbaker

harvest


----------



## Dawgluver

Wheat


----------



## simonbaker

Barley


----------



## Dawgluver

Pop


----------



## simonbaker

Tart


----------



## Dawgluver

Slut


----------



## simonbaker

Prostitute


----------



## Dawgluver

Hooker


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Dawgluver

Bait


----------



## simonbaker

Shark


----------



## Dawgluver

Bite


----------



## simonbaker

Attack


----------



## Dawgluver

Dog


----------



## simonbaker

leash


----------



## MSC

Halter


----------



## simonbaker

Braless


----------



## Dawgluver

Hanging


----------



## roadfix

chads


----------



## Dawgluver

Wicks


----------



## Zhizara

candles


----------



## MSC

Snuffer


----------



## Zhizara

sniffler


----------



## Selkie

sneeze


----------



## Zhizara

tissue


----------



## simonbaker

paper


----------



## Dawgluver

Tiger


----------



## simonbaker

zoo


----------



## Dawgluver

Keeper


----------



## simonbaker

caretaker


----------



## Dawgluver

Babysitter


----------



## simonbaker

kyds


----------



## Dawgluver

Rugrats


----------



## Zhizara

brats


----------



## Dawgluver

Anklebiters


----------



## simonbaker

cartoons


----------



## Dawgluver

Quickdraw McGraw (anyone remember El Kabong?)


----------



## MSC

Caricature


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## Dawgluver

Picasso


----------



## simonbaker

Rembrandt


----------



## Zhizara

painter


----------



## Dawgluver

Monet


----------



## simonbaker

Michalangalo


----------



## Selkie

Gauguin


----------



## Dawgluver

Botticelli


----------



## Aunt Bea

Venus


----------



## Dawgluver

Planet


----------



## roadfix

Hollywood


----------



## Dawgluver

Bowl


----------



## Zhizara

spoon


----------



## Dawgluver

Cuddle


----------



## Zhizara

snuggle


----------



## Dawgluver

Comfy


----------



## Uncle Bob

pillow


----------



## Zhizara

talk


----------



## Selkie

share


----------



## Dawgluver

Bank


----------



## babetoo

deposit


----------



## simonbaker

bathroom


----------



## Zhizara

scales


----------



## simonbaker

overweight


----------



## Dawgluver

Tonnage


----------



## simonbaker

bathroom


----------



## Zhizara

sink


----------



## Dawgluver

Hole


----------



## Uncle Bob

black


----------



## Zhizara

olives


----------



## simonbaker

relish


----------



## Dawgluver

Exuberance


----------



## simonbaker

Exciting


----------



## MSC

Scintillating


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Conversation


----------



## Selkie

arbortration


----------



## Zhizara

mediation


----------



## MSC

Intervention


----------



## chopper

trouble!


----------



## roadfix

problem


----------



## Selkie

Solution


----------



## simonbaker

cleaning


----------



## babetoo

floors


----------



## simonbaker

wax


----------



## Dawgluver

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

bag


----------



## Dawgluver

Tote


----------



## simonbaker

Travel


----------



## Dawgluver

Mexico


----------



## simonbaker

Burrito


----------



## Dawgluver

Enchillada


----------



## simonbaker

Tortilla's


----------



## Dawgluver

Salsa


----------



## simonbaker

jalepeno's


----------



## Dawgluver

Anchos


----------



## Selkie

Scotch Bonnets


----------



## Zhizara

tam


----------



## Dawgluver

Beret


----------



## simonbaker

hat


----------



## Dawgluver

Chapeau


----------



## Zhizara

bonnet


----------



## Dawgluver

Trunk


----------



## Zhizara

elephant


----------



## CWS4322

intelligent


----------



## Dawgluver

Genius


----------



## CWS4322

Geek


----------



## simonbaker

computor


----------



## Somebunny

Hal


----------



## Zhizara

odyssey


----------



## MSC

Can't decide which one to use, so take your pick:
Homer or Trojans


----------



## Selkie

Plato


----------



## Zhizara

Socrates


----------



## CWS4322

Hippocrates


----------



## Zhizara

oath


----------



## Selkie

honor


----------



## Zhizara

integrity


----------



## MSC

Zhizara said:


> integrity


Politicians...LOL just kidding!
How about
Nobility


----------



## Selkie

Chivalry


----------



## simonbaker

Pirates


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## Dawgluver

Horror


----------



## Somebunny

Gore ( not Al, lol!)


----------



## Zhizara

blood


----------



## Somebunny

Line


----------



## Selkie

Straight


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Edge


----------



## Zhizara

precipice


----------



## MSC

Escarpment


----------



## Zhizara

butte


----------



## Dawgluver

Montana


----------



## MSC

Joe


----------



## babetoo

coffee


----------



## Dawgluver

Talk


----------



## Zhizara

converse


----------



## Dawgluver

Interact


----------



## chopper

Listen


----------



## Zhizara

hear


----------



## simonbaker

aid


----------



## Dawgluver

Assistance


----------



## simonbaker

help


----------



## Selkie

hinder


----------



## Zhizara

impede


----------



## Dawgluver

Halt


----------



## simonbaker

Army


----------



## Zhizara

Navy


----------



## Dawgluver

Marines


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## Dawgluver

Fall


----------



## simonbaker

Winter


----------



## Somebunny

Skiing


----------



## simonbaker

snowballs


----------



## Dawgluver

Hell


----------



## simonbaker

Heaven


----------



## Dawgluver

Sent


----------



## simonbaker

E-mail


----------



## Dawgluver

Text


----------



## Somebunny

Book


----------



## MSC

Doomsday


----------



## Zhizara

clock


----------



## Selkie

Chronograph


----------



## Zhizara

timer


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Egg


----------



## Zhizara

face


----------



## MSC

Lift


----------



## Zhizara

elevator


----------



## roadfix

shaft


----------



## Zhizara

mine


----------



## roadfix

sweeper


----------



## Zhizara

street


----------



## chopper

gang


----------



## Zhizara

busters


----------



## simonbaker

Baloons


----------



## Selkie

Helium


----------



## babetoo

pop


----------



## simonbaker

soda


----------



## Zhizara

carbonated


----------



## simonbaker

seltzer


----------



## Zhizara

spritz


----------



## simonbaker

wine


----------



## Selkie

ferment


----------



## simonbaker

beer


----------



## Zhizara

belly


----------



## Selkie

rumble


----------



## Zhizara

seat


----------



## simonbaker

Belt


----------



## Dawgluver

Snort


----------



## simonbaker

cocaine


----------



## Dawgluver

Crack


----------



## Zhizara

whip


----------



## Dawgluver

Snidely


----------



## Zhizara

Whiplash


----------



## Dawgluver

Lawsuit


----------



## Zhizara

damages


----------



## Dawgluver

Destruction


----------



## Somebunny

Devistation


----------



## Dawgluver

Sadness


----------



## MSC

Melancholy


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## Selkie

Honey Bun


----------



## Zhizara

pastry


----------



## simonbaker

chef


----------



## Zhizara

salad


----------



## roadfix

bar


----------



## Zhizara

brawl


----------



## chopper

Fight


----------



## Zhizara

flight


----------



## roadfix

Condor


----------



## chopper

Eagle


----------



## roadfix

Bald


----------



## Zhizara

hairless


----------



## chopper

Naked-mole-rat


----------



## Zhizara

chihuahua


----------



## chopper

Zhizara said:
			
		

> chihuahua



Lol!  
Bark


----------



## MSC

Schooner


----------



## Zhizara

beer


----------



## chopper

Wine


----------



## Zhizara

dine


----------



## roadfix

fine


----------



## Dawgluver

Okay


----------



## Zhizara

approve


----------



## babetoo

reject


----------



## Dawgluver

Dismiss


----------



## Zhizara

ignore


----------



## Dawgluver

Shun


----------



## roadfix

knife


----------



## Zhizara

??  fork


----------



## roadfix

fork > road

(Shun knives)


----------



## Dawgluver

Warriors


----------



## Zhizara

weekend


----------



## CWS4322

relax


----------



## roadfix

spa


----------



## Dawgluver

Massage


----------



## chopper

Bliss


----------



## Dawgluver

Happiness


----------



## Zhizara

ecstasy


----------



## Dawgluver

Illegal


----------



## Selkie

druggie


----------



## Dawgluver

Addict


----------



## Zhizara

addict


----------



## Dawgluver

Craver


----------



## CWS4322

hopeless


----------



## Dawgluver

Desperate


----------



## CWS4322

lost


----------



## Somebunny

Found


----------



## Selkie

discover


----------



## Zhizara

uncover


----------



## roadfix

undercover


----------



## Zhizara

infiltrate


----------



## roadfix

spies


----------



## MSC

Counter-intelligence


----------



## roadfix

espionage


----------



## CWS4322

conspiracy


----------



## Selkie

Paranoid


----------



## Zhizara

schizophrenic


----------



## babetoo

insane


----------



## Zhizara

asylum


----------



## MSC

Sanctuary


----------



## Zhizara

haven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rest


----------



## chopper

Room


----------



## Zhizara

elbow


----------



## chopper

macaroni


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheese


----------



## Zhizara

feather


----------



## Dawgluver

Eagle


----------



## chopper

Scout


----------



## Dawgluver

Indian


----------



## Zhizara

brave


----------



## Dawgluver

Squaw


----------



## Somebunny

Valley


----------



## Selkie

canyon


----------



## Zhizara

ravine


----------



## Uncle Bob

gully.....


----------



## Zhizara

washer


----------



## Uncle Bob

lock


----------



## Zhizara

key


----------



## roadfix

master


----------



## Saphellae

slave


(I'm reading a book with slaves in it lol.. so I don't think I would come up with this normally)


----------



## MSC

Driver


----------



## Zhizara

pile


----------



## Dawgluver

Laundry


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Laundry




iron


----------



## Dawgluver

Pyrite


----------



## babetoo

gold


----------



## Zhizara

fool


----------



## Dawgluver

Moron


----------



## Zhizara

idiot


----------



## Dawgluver

Nimrod


----------



## Zhizara

nincompoop


----------



## Dawgluver

Poopdeck


----------



## Zhizara

fantail


----------



## Dawgluver

Guppy


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## Dawgluver

Swai


----------



## Zhizara

catfish


----------



## Dawgluver

Battered


----------



## lifesaver

whiskers


----------



## lifesaver

cornmeal


----------



## Dawgluver

Hushpuppies


----------



## Zhizara

biscuits


----------



## Dawgluver

Crackers


----------



## simonbaker

Soup


----------



## Dawgluver

Broth


----------



## simonbaker

noodles


----------



## Dawgluver

Spaghetti


----------



## simonbaker

garlic


----------



## Dawgluver

Bulb


----------



## MSC

Baster


----------



## Zhizara

spoon


----------



## Selkie

ladle


----------



## Zhizara

tureen


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Stew :P


----------



## Uncle Bob

meat........


----------



## Zhizara

potatoes


----------



## MSC

Tubers


----------



## Zhizara

corms


----------



## Uncle Bob

bulbs.......


----------



## Zhizara

lamp


----------



## babetoo

table


----------



## Dawgluver

Water


----------



## roadfix

balloons


----------



## Dawgluver

Birthday


----------



## Zhizara

party


----------



## Dawgluver

Democratic


----------



## simonbaker

Independent


----------



## Dawgluver

Self-sufficient


----------



## Zhizara

autonomous


----------



## Dawgluver

Autocratic


----------



## simonbaker

car


----------



## Dawgluver

Ride


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Dawgluver

Trader


----------



## simonbaker

Indian


----------



## Dawgluver

Indigenous


----------



## simonbaker

Naitive


----------



## Zhizara

son


----------



## Dawgluver

Sibling


----------



## Zhizara

rivalry


----------



## Dawgluver

Hatfields


----------



## Somebunny

McCoys


----------



## MSC

Hillbillies


----------



## Zhizara

Beverly


----------



## Selkie

Hills


----------



## Zhizara

foot


----------



## Selkie

Athlete's


----------



## Zhizara

olympics


----------



## MSC

Decathlon


----------



## Zhizara

ten


----------



## babetoo

twenty


----------



## Dawgluver

Questions


----------



## Selkie

Answers


----------



## Dawgluver

Knowlege


----------



## Selkie

learning


----------



## Dawgluver

Curve


----------



## Selkie

Geometry


----------



## Dawgluver

Algebra


----------



## Selkie

Calculus


----------



## Dawgluver

Triginometry


----------



## simonbaker

School


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## Dawgluver

Hook


----------



## Zhizara

barb


----------



## simonbaker

wire


----------



## Zhizara

telegram


----------



## Dawgluver

Telegraph


----------



## Zhizara

message


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottle


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## Dawgluver

Leakage


----------



## simonbaker

pipes


----------



## Dawgluver

Plumbing


----------



## simonbaker

indoor


----------



## CWS4322

interior


----------



## chopper

Design


----------



## simonbaker

Decorator


----------



## Dawgluver

Wallpaper


----------



## roadfix

removing


----------



## Dawgluver

Painful


----------



## simonbaker

trauma


----------



## roadfix

shock


----------



## simonbaker

Treatment


----------



## Dawgluver

Fixing


----------



## simonbaker

Carpenter


----------



## roadfix

Karen


----------



## simonbaker

classic


----------



## CWS4322

music


----------



## Dawgluver

Ears


----------



## Selkie

rabbit


----------



## Somebunny

*****Bunny******. Lol!


----------



## MSC

Bugs


----------



## Zhizara

irritates


----------



## Selkie

Pest


----------



## roadfix

control


----------



## MSC

Freak


----------



## roadfix

show


----------



## Zhizara

movie


----------



## babetoo

flick


----------



## Zhizara

brush


----------



## Uncle Bob

paint


----------



## CWS4322

latex


----------



## simonbaker

condoms


----------



## Uncle Bob

inappropriate


----------



## simonbaker

wrong


----------



## CWS4322

latex paint--get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wrong ----- Way


----------



## simonbaker

south


----------



## MSC

Dakota


----------



## CWS4322

north


----------



## simonbaker

South


----------



## Zhizara

paw


----------



## Selkie

Pappy


----------



## Zhizara

pop


----------



## Uncle Bob

cork


----------



## CWS4322

wine


----------



## simonbaker

Complain


----------



## Dawgluver

Bitch


----------



## simonbaker

arguement


----------



## Dawgluver

Reason


----------



## simonbaker

compromise


----------



## Dawgluver

Agree


----------



## simonbaker

Settlement


----------



## Dawgluver

Reservation


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## Dawgluver

Bell


----------



## roadfix

Opening


----------



## Dawgluver

Closing


----------



## Zhizara

village


----------



## Selkie

idiot


----------



## Zhizara

savant


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Shakespeare (sorry - couldn't help it!)


----------



## babetoo

author


----------



## MSC

Scribe


----------



## Selkie

illumination _(the fancy first character of a manuscript page.)_


----------



## simonbaker

Glow


----------



## chopper

Worm.


----------



## MSC

Hole


----------



## Selkie

bottomless


----------



## Aunt Bea

pit


----------



## simonbaker

Arm


----------



## Zhizara

hammer


----------



## roadfix

drill


----------



## Uncle Bob

press


----------



## Zhizara

newspaper


----------



## simonbaker

On-line


----------



## roadfix

merchant


----------



## simonbaker

retail


----------



## chopper

Wholesale


----------



## simonbaker

provider


----------



## MSC

Purveyor


----------



## simonbaker

salesman


----------



## babetoo

clerk


----------



## chopper

Radar ( from Mash)


----------



## simonbaker

Hawkeye


----------



## Zhizara

surgeon


----------



## Uncle Bob

General


----------



## simonbaker

cigarettes


----------



## Zhizara

smoke


----------



## roadfix

ring


----------



## Selkie

wedding


----------



## Zhizara

soup


----------



## simonbaker

Homemade


----------



## Zhizara

bread


----------



## simonbaker

butter


----------



## Zhizara

toast


----------



## MSC

L'Chaim!


----------



## simonbaker

cheers


----------



## Bella99

Wine


----------



## babetoo

song


----------



## MSC

Smith


----------



## Zhizara

anvil


----------



## simonbaker

Horseshoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

four


----------



## Vanilla Bean

score


----------



## Zhizara

points


----------



## simonbaker

East


----------



## Zhizara

orient


----------



## simonbaker

China


----------



## Selkie

Asia


----------



## simonbaker

women


----------



## MSC

Mademoiselles


----------



## Selkie

O-La-La


----------



## Zhizara

risque


----------



## Selkie

Burlesque


----------



## Zhizara

comedy


----------



## simonbaker

Club


----------



## Zhizara

night


----------



## simonbaker

Prince


----------



## MSC

Valiant


----------



## babetoo

brave


----------



## Zhizara

coward


----------



## Selkie

yellow


----------



## roadfix

submarine


----------



## Selkie

glub


----------



## Zhizara

swallow


----------



## simonbaker

digest


----------



## Zhizara

readers


----------



## roadfix

proof


----------



## Zhizara

alcohol


----------



## simonbaker

rubbing


----------



## Zhizara

chafe


----------



## simonbaker

chapped


----------



## roadfix

lips


----------



## simonbaker

Gloss


----------



## Somebunny

Over


----------



## MSC

Throw


----------



## Zhizara

dry


----------



## Selkie

chapped


----------



## Zhizara

cowboy


----------



## simonbaker

Chili


----------



## Zhizara

tamale


----------



## MSC

Burrito


----------



## Zhizara

burro


----------



## Selkie

Sombrero


----------



## Zhizara

chapeau


----------



## CWS4322

Mein Hut es hat drei Ecken, drei Ecken hat mein Hut...

One word--

(das) Hut


----------



## babetoo

primitive


----------



## Zhizara

basic


----------



## simonbaker

Basic..........................   Cigarettes


----------



## Zhizara

cigars


----------



## simonbaker

Humidoor


----------



## Selkie

Cuba


----------



## Uncle Bob

Island.......


----------



## simonbaker

Margaritta's


----------



## Zhizara

tequila


----------



## simonbaker

lime


----------



## CWS4322

juice


----------



## simonbaker

Orange


----------



## Dawgluver

Marmelade


----------



## simonbaker

Glaze


----------



## Dawgluver

Ham


----------



## simonbaker

Thanksgiving


----------



## Dawgluver

Stuffing


----------



## simonbaker

Butterball


----------



## Dawgluver

Hotline


----------



## simonbaker

Telephone


----------



## Dawgluver

Cellular


----------



## roadfix

celluloid


----------



## Dawgluver

Membrane


----------



## MSC

Tissue


----------



## Zhizara

paper


----------



## Selkie

vellum


----------



## Zhizara

onionskin


----------



## Selkie

tissue


----------



## Zhizara

sneeze


----------



## simonbaker

Allergies


----------



## MSC

Ragweed


----------



## Selkie

Dogwood


----------



## babetoo

tree


----------



## roadfix

hugger


----------



## Zhizara

hip


----------



## roadfix

replacement


----------



## Zhizara

understudy


----------



## simonbaker

Educated


----------



## Uncle Bob

fool


----------



## roadfix

idiot


----------



## simonbaker

Incompetant


----------



## CWS4322

bumbler


----------



## Uncle Bob

tumbler


----------



## simonbaker

Gymnastics


----------



## CWS4322

aerobics


----------



## simonbaker

Fit


----------



## MSC

(To Be) Tied


----------



## simonbaker

??


----------



## roadfix

bondage


----------



## simonbaker

Kinky


----------



## Zhizara

rickrack


----------



## simonbaker

closet


----------



## CWS4322

water


----------



## simonbaker

Drink


----------



## Dawgluver

Glass


----------



## Somebunny

Eye


----------



## MSC

Evil


----------



## Zhizara

twin


----------



## Selkie

peaks


----------



## Zhizara

valleys


----------



## CWS4322

mountains


----------



## Zhizara

prairie


----------



## roadfix

Little House


----------



## MSC

Shanty


----------



## chopper

Ice


----------



## CWS4322

cap


----------



## babetoo

hat


----------



## Dawgluver

Wimple


----------



## simonbaker

scarf


----------



## Dawgluver

Snarf


----------



## Zhizara

snarl


----------



## Dawgluver

Growl


----------



## Zhizara

stomach


----------



## Dawgluver

Tolerate


----------



## simonbaker

Endure


----------



## Dawgluver

Handle


----------



## simonbaker

Bars


----------



## Uncle Bob

Candy


----------



## Dawgluver

Apple


----------



## simonbaker

Computor


----------



## Dawgluver

Data


----------



## Zhizara

android


----------



## Dawgluver

Cellphone


----------



## simonbaker

network


----------



## chopper

Geek


----------



## Zhizara

television


----------



## simonbaker

DVR


----------



## MSC

Player


----------



## Somebunny

Gangster (gangsta)


----------



## Zhizara

thug


----------



## CWS4322

mafiosa


----------



## Selkie

godfather


----------



## Zhizara

movie


----------



## simonbaker

Drive-in


----------



## Selkie

necking


----------



## Uncle Bob

smooching.


----------



## CWS4322

........


----------



## chopper

lust


----------



## MSC

Pruriency


----------



## Zhizara

voyeur


----------



## chopper

sex


----------



## Zhizara

gender


----------



## CWS4322

bias


----------



## Dawgluver

Sewing


----------



## Zhizara

embroidery


----------



## Dawgluver

Needlepoint


----------



## Zhizara

knitting


----------



## Dawgluver

Tatting


----------



## babetoo

crochet


----------



## Dawgluver

Hook


----------



## Zhizara

Captain


----------



## simonbaker

Ship


----------



## Dawgluver

Postage


----------



## Zhizara

due


----------



## Uncle Bob

date.........


----------



## Dawgluver

Fig


----------



## Zhizara

fruit


----------



## Dawgluver

Bat


----------



## MSC

Vampire


----------



## Dawgluver

Drain


----------



## Zhizara

pipe


----------



## Dawgluver

Smoke


----------



## Zhizara

mirrors


----------



## Dawgluver

Reflection


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## Zhizara

cooler


----------



## Dawgluver

Wine


----------



## simonbaker

Complain


----------



## Dawgluver

Bitch


----------



## simonbaker

Orniary


----------



## Dawgluver

Stubborn


----------



## MSC

Obstinate


----------



## Zhizara

mule


----------



## Selkie

hames


----------



## simonbaker

pasture


----------



## Zhizara

Pasteurize


----------



## MSC

Sterilize


----------



## CWS4322

autoclave


----------



## chopper

autograph


----------



## Zhizara

signature


----------



## Dawgluver

Fragrance


----------



## Dawgluver

...


----------



## Zhizara

smell


----------



## Dawgluver

Aroma


----------



## Zhizara

coffee


----------



## roadfix

black


----------



## Dawgluver

Velvet


----------



## roadfix

blue


----------



## Dawgluver

Movie


----------



## Zhizara

ebony


----------



## simonbaker

Ivory


----------



## Zhizara

tower


----------



## roadfix

power


----------



## simonbaker

walking


----------



## babetoo

skipping


----------



## CWS4322

deadend


----------



## Dawgluver

Street


----------



## roadfix

Fair


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful


----------



## simonbaker

Lovely


----------



## Selkie

ostentatious


----------



## Zhizara

pretentious


----------



## CWS4322

fake


----------



## Zhizara

sham


----------



## Selkie

contrived


----------



## Zhizara

improvised


----------



## Uncle Bob

Makeshift


----------



## Zhizara

McGyver


----------



## Uncle Bob

series......


----------



## Zhizara

world


----------



## roadfix

peace


----------



## Zhizara

quiet


----------



## Uncle Bob

noise.......


----------



## Dawgluver

Funk


----------



## Zhizara

mood


----------



## MSC

Indigo


----------



## babetoo

blue


----------



## Dawgluver

Depressed


----------



## Zhizara

concave


----------



## Dawgluver

Convex


----------



## Zhizara

lens


----------



## Dawgluver

Contact


----------



## Zhizara

high


----------



## Somebunny

Kite


----------



## Zhizara

electricity


----------



## Selkie

hydroelectric


----------



## Zhizara

dam


----------



## simonbaker

flood


----------



## Zhizara

overflow


----------



## Uncle Bob

spillway


----------



## simonbaker

Revine


----------



## roadfix

canyon


----------



## simonbaker

Echo


----------



## MSC

Ricochet


----------



## roadfix

bullet


----------



## simonbaker

Speeding


----------



## roadfix

ticket


----------



## simonbaker

concert


----------



## roadfix

hall


----------



## Zhizara

oats


----------



## babetoo

horse


----------



## Zhizara

hobby


----------



## Uncle Bob

shop


----------



## roadfix

vac


----------



## Uncle Bob

sawdust


----------



## MSC

Chipper


----------



## roadfix

Fargo


----------



## simonbaker

Dakota


----------



## Dawgluver

North


----------



## simonbaker

Woods


----------



## Dawgluver

Timber


----------



## simonbaker

Lodge


----------



## Dawgluver

Cabin


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Dawgluver

Cruise


----------



## simonbaker

Alaskan


----------



## Dawgluver

Salmon


----------



## MSC

Lox


----------



## Selkie

Bagels


----------



## Zhizara

donuts


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## Zhizara

tea


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## Zhizara

broken


----------



## MSC

Promises


----------



## Zhizara

keep


----------



## babetoo

hold


----------



## deepfryerdan

on


----------



## Zhizara

atop


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mountain


----------



## roadfix

man


----------



## Uncle Bob

kind


----------



## Zhizara

compassionate


----------



## Uncle Bob

loving.....


----------



## roadfix

Spoonful


----------



## Zhizara

sugar


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweetener


----------



## simonbaker

Equal


----------



## Dawgluver

Substitute


----------



## Zhizara

teacher


----------



## Uncle Bob

assistant


----------



## Zhizara

aide


----------



## Dawgluver

Paraprofessional


----------



## Zhizara

apprentice


----------



## simonbaker

Sorcerer's


----------



## Dawgluver

Wizard


----------



## simonbaker

Witchcraft


----------



## Dawgluver

Wiccan


----------



## simonbaker

warlock


----------



## Dawgluver

Magician


----------



## simonbaker

Crystals


----------



## MSC

Quartz


----------



## Zhizara

pints


----------



## Selkie

_pints_ 

measure


----------



## Zhizara

judge


----------



## simonbaker

Jury


----------



## MSC

Tampering


----------



## Zhizara

meddling


----------



## roadfix

loitering


----------



## MSC

Lollygagging


----------



## babetoo

goof


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## Selkie

Beach


----------



## simonbaker

Surfing


----------



## roadfix

Ventures


----------



## simonbaker

Exciting


----------



## MSC

Scintillating


----------



## Zhizara

effervescent


----------



## Selkie

champagne


----------



## CWS4322

flute


----------



## Selkie

recorder


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Uncle Bob

theory.......


----------



## Zhizara

hypothesis


----------



## MSC

Supposition


----------



## Zhizara

assumption


----------



## MSC

Presentiment


----------



## simonbaker

Agree


----------



## Somebunny

Comply


----------



## roadfix

Obey


----------



## Selkie

acquiesce


----------



## Zhizara

yield


----------



## CWS4322

sign


----------



## Selkie

omen


----------



## Zhizara

prognostication


----------



## chopper

Prophecy


----------



## Zhizara

message


----------



## roadfix

bottle


----------



## MSC

Guts (English exression)


----------



## Zhizara

bravery


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## Selkie

Fall


----------



## Zhizara

pratfall


----------



## MSC

Flop


----------



## Selkie

belly


----------



## Aunt Bea

smacker


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoocher


----------



## Zhizara

kisser


----------



## simonbaker

Punched


----------



## Zhizara

holes


----------



## babetoo

socks


----------



## MSC

Wallops


----------



## simonbaker

smack


----------



## Zhizara

addict


----------



## simonbaker

sex


----------



## chopper

Bed


----------



## simonbaker

head


----------



## Zhizara

bugs


----------



## simonbaker

Fleas


----------



## Zhizara

ticks


----------



## simonbaker

Dog


----------



## chopper

bark


----------



## Zhizara

tree


----------



## Selkie

forest


----------



## Somebunny

Gump


----------



## Zhizara

shrimp


----------



## simonbaker

cocktail


----------



## Zhizara

dress


----------



## Aunt Bea

up


----------



## Uncle Bob

dummy


----------



## roadfix

crash


----------



## Uncle Bob

site


----------



## Aunt Bea

gun


----------



## babetoo

murder


----------



## Zhizara

mayhem


----------



## Aunt Bea

chaos


----------



## Uncle Bob

brain!


----------



## MSC

Drain


----------



## Zhizara

sieve


----------



## Somebunny

Strain


----------



## Zhizara

sprain


----------



## cara

spain


----------



## Selkie

gain


----------



## Zhizara

detergent


----------



## cara

water


----------



## Zhizara

hose


----------



## cara

trousers (hose is the german word for that ;o) )


----------



## Zhizara

fly


----------



## roadfix

Spanish


----------



## babetoo

rice


----------



## Zhizara

wedding


----------



## Selkie

Matrimony


----------



## Zhizara

alimony


----------



## MSC

Extortion


----------



## Selkie

Gangster


----------



## cara

Police


----------



## CWS4322

Bobby


----------



## Uncle Bob

socks


----------



## Aunt Bea

red


----------



## Zhizara

flag


----------



## CWS4322

bullfighter


----------



## Selkie

arena


----------



## Zhizara

stadium


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Sports


----------



## roadfix

Authority


----------



## MSC

Figure


----------



## roadfix

eight


----------



## CWS4322

patch (for those who did not take figure skating lessons before technical exercises were taken out of competition, that was what that part of skating lessons were called--patch. An outside edge figure 8 was the first figure one had to master. And, after each test of a set of figures, you got a patch).


----------



## Zhizara

mend


----------



## babetoo

darn


----------



## Zhizara

weave


----------



## CWS4322

warp


----------



## Zhizara

speed


----------



## MSC

Demon


----------



## Zhizara

angel


----------



## Selkie

heaven


----------



## Zhizara

paradise


----------



## cara

Apple


----------



## CWS4322

serpent


----------



## Uncle Bob

snake


----------



## CWS4322

in-the-grass


----------



## roadfix

Weeds


----------



## Zhizara

widow


----------



## CWS4322

black


----------



## MSC

Maria


----------



## CWS4322

Tia


----------



## Zhizara

auntie


----------



## cara

Present


----------



## Zhizara

here


----------



## babetoo

there


----------



## Zhizara

everywhere


----------



## Uncle Bob

everybody


----------



## CWS4322

anybody


----------



## MSC

Indiscriminate


----------



## Zhizara

random


----------



## Selkie

obtuse


----------



## Zhizara

oblivious


----------



## MSC

Preoccupied


----------



## Zhizara

distracted


----------



## Selkie

beguiled


----------



## Zhizara

bewitched


----------



## Selkie

bewildered


----------



## Zhizara

bothered


----------



## Aunt Bea

flustered


----------



## Zhizara

discombobulated


----------



## babetoo

upset


----------



## Zhizara

frazzled


----------



## roadfix

dazzled


----------



## Zhizara

dazed


----------



## MSC

Awed


----------



## Zhizara

agog


----------



## Selkie

Astounded


----------



## Zhizara

astonished


----------



## Uncle Bob

shocked


----------



## Zhizara

aghast


----------



## roadfix

Sigh


----------



## CWS4322

tired


----------



## Selkie

fatigued


----------



## Zhizara

spent


----------



## Uncle Bob

exhausted.......


----------



## MSC

Deadbeat


----------



## roadfix

Ex


----------



## Uncle Bob

extra.........


----------



## Zhizara

ordinary


----------



## MSC

Tiresome


----------



## babetoo

boring


----------



## Aunt Bea

dull


----------



## chopper

Knife


----------



## Uncle Bob

Knife.......


----------



## Zhizara

blah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Captain.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tennille


----------



## Zhizara

chenille


----------



## Aunt Bea

robe


----------



## Zhizara

duster


----------



## Aunt Bea

feather


----------



## Zhizara

weight


----------



## Aunt Bea

lifting


----------



## Zhizara

stealing


----------



## joesfolk

criminal


----------



## MSC

Intent


----------



## Zhizara

serious


----------



## Selkie

baffoon


----------



## Aunt Bea

jester


----------



## CWS4322

court


----------



## Zhizara

bullion


----------



## Selkie

Stock


----------



## chopper

Soup


----------



## roadfix

kitchen


----------



## Liya98

Annoyed


----------



## MSC

Miffed


----------



## babetoo

angry


----------



## roadfix

birds


----------



## MSC

Chicks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pullet


----------



## Aunt Bea

hen


----------



## Zhizara

eggs


----------



## Selkie

scrambled


----------



## Zhizara

hurry


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## chopper

Down


----------



## Zhizara

duck


----------



## Selkie

goose


----------



## Zhizara

poke


----------



## roadfix

Pokemon


----------



## MSC

Monsters


----------



## Zhizara

boogeymen


----------



## babetoo

scary


----------



## Selkie

Petrified


----------



## Aunt Bea

forest


----------



## CWS4322

Fooey-Booey (Forest was the name of my Newfoundland, one of his nicknames was Fooey-Booey, others were Foozle, and Foozle-woozle), He died in May 2008 at the age of 12. I miss him still.


----------



## Zhizara

forest: tree


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sherwood.......


----------



## Zhizara

Nottingham


----------



## CWS4322

Robinhood


----------



## MSC

Longbow


----------



## Zhizara

crossbow


----------



## Selkie

tights


----------



## Aunt Bea

ballet


----------



## Zhizara

tutu


----------



## Selkie

comedy


----------



## MSC

Tragedy


----------



## Zhizara

travesty


----------



## simonbaker

accident


----------



## Zhizara

gaffe


----------



## babetoo

mistake


----------



## simonbaker

Divorce


----------



## Zhizara

separate


----------



## simonbaker

eggs


----------



## Zhizara

urges


----------



## MSC

Desires


----------



## Zhizara

wishes


----------



## Selkie

prayers


----------



## Zhizara

kneel


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Honour


----------



## Zhizara

esteem


----------



## radhuni

self


----------



## Zhizara

control


----------



## MSC

Tower


----------



## Zhizara

ivory


----------



## simonbaker

soap


----------



## roadfix

opera


----------



## simonbaker

Theatrical


----------



## Zhizara

drama


----------



## Selkie

suspense


----------



## Zhizara

thriller


----------



## Aunt Bea

I wanted to say Michael Jackson, but I will say mystery


----------



## babetoo

novel


----------



## MSC

Unique


----------



## Liya98

Creepy


----------



## simonbaker

Haunted


----------



## Zhizara

ghost


----------



## simonbaker

whisperer


----------



## MSC

Rumormonger


----------



## Zhizara

gossip


----------



## CWS4322

malicious


----------



## Selkie

pernicious


----------



## Zhizara

malicious


----------



## simonbaker

Violent


----------



## Selkie

bully


----------



## Zhizara

dominate


----------



## roadfix

spank


----------



## babetoo

cry


----------



## MSC

Wolf


----------



## Zhizara

whistle


----------



## simonbaker

Taxi


----------



## roadfix

Driver


----------



## chopper

Racecar


----------



## simonbaker

Speed


----------



## roadfix

demon


----------



## simonbaker

Satanic


----------



## roadfix

Titanic


----------



## Zhizara

iceberg


----------



## MSC

Lettuce


----------



## Selkie

salad


----------



## Zhizara

days


----------



## CWS4322

nocturnal


----------



## Zhizara

diurnal


----------



## simonbaker

Batt


----------



## Selkie

eclipse


----------



## MSC

Bat to Eclipse?
Obfuscate


----------



## Selkie

MSC said:


> Bat to Eclipse?


 - Horror motif

bewilder


----------



## MSC

Selkie said:


> - Horror motif
> 
> bewilder


Thanks, didn't make the connection and it would have bugged me!
Disconcert


----------



## Zhizara

startle


----------



## babetoo

scare


----------



## simonbaker

nightmare


----------



## Uncle Bob

dream.........


----------



## simonbaker

Imagination


----------



## Zhizara

curiosity


----------



## simonbaker

George


----------



## roadfix

Jungle


----------



## simonbaker

Jungle


----------



## simonbaker

simonbaker said:


> Jungle


 

oops!

Tarzan


----------



## chopper

Jane


----------



## roadfix

Doe


----------



## MSC

Bambi


----------



## Selkie

Disney


----------



## Zhizara

world


----------



## Selkie

expensive


----------



## Zhizara

exorbitant


----------



## Aunt Bea

unreasonable


----------



## Zhizara

irrational


----------



## MSC

Unwarranted


----------



## simonbaker

False


----------



## Zhizara

imitation


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## chopper

Play


----------



## simonbaker

Theater


----------



## Zhizara

tickets


----------



## simonbaker

carnival


----------



## MSC

Tilt-a-Whirl


----------



## Zhizara

nausea


----------



## Selkie

Pepto


----------



## Zhizara

bicarbonate


----------



## Liya98

Feeler


----------



## MSC

Tentacle


----------



## roadfix

octopus


----------



## Zhizara

squid


----------



## MSC

Calamari


----------



## Zhizara

Fried


----------



## babetoo

oil


----------



## Aunt Bea

well


----------



## Zhizara

healthy


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## Dawgluver

Walking


----------



## simonbaker

Jogging


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweating


----------



## simonbaker

Shower


----------



## Dawgluver

Clean


----------



## Zhizara

living


----------



## Selkie

retired


----------



## Zhizara

senior


----------



## Aunt Bea

prom


----------



## Selkie

formal


----------



## Aunt Bea

invitation


----------



## Selkie

polite


----------



## Aunt Bea

society


----------



## Zhizara

tactful


----------



## Selkie

manners


----------



## Zhizara

Miss


----------



## simonbaker

America


----------



## MSC

First


----------



## simonbaker

Grade


----------



## cara

school


----------



## simonbaker

shopping


----------



## Zhizara

cart


----------



## simonbaker

grocery


----------



## Uncle Bob

shelves


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## babetoo

expensive


----------



## simonbaker

Budget


----------



## Dawgluver

Rental


----------



## simonbaker

car


----------



## Aunt Bea

insurance


----------



## simonbaker

mandatory


----------



## Zhizara

required


----------



## Dawgluver

Necessary


----------



## simonbaker

Expectations


----------



## Dawgluver

Great


----------



## simonbaker

novel


----------



## Dawgluver

Unusual


----------



## simonbaker

unique


----------



## Dawgluver

Only


----------



## Zhizara

child


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## Dawgluver

Jane


----------



## simonbaker

Tarzan


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheetah


----------



## simonbaker

Chester


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheetos


----------



## simonbaker

munchies


----------



## Dawgluver

Craving


----------



## simonbaker

Pregnant


----------



## Dawgluver

Pause


----------



## simonbaker

reflect


----------



## Dawgluver

Ponder


----------



## forty_caliber

ruminate


----------



## Dawgluver

Obsess


----------



## TATTRAT

Infatuate


----------



## Zhizara

muse


----------



## MSC

Erato


----------



## Zhizara

hypnotize


----------



## Selkie

enthrall


----------



## Zhizara

entrance


----------



## Aunt Bea

captivate


----------



## simonbaker

awe


----------



## Uncle Bob

shucks


----------



## CWS4322

oysters


----------



## Zhizara

raw


----------



## MSC

Recruit


----------



## Zhizara

enlist


----------



## CWS4322

solicit


----------



## simonbaker

salesperson


----------



## CWS4322

pushy


----------



## simonbaker

profit


----------



## babetoo

margin


----------



## Zhizara

edge


----------



## Selkie

threshold


----------



## Aunt Bea

boundary


----------



## Selkie

frame


----------



## CWS4322

rack


----------



## Aunt Bea

physique


----------



## CWS4322

statuesque

(Aunt Bea--I can tell you don't work in the telecom industry!)


----------



## Aunt Bea

majestic


----------



## Zhizara

grandiose


----------



## Selkie

ostentatious


----------



## Zhizara

flamboyant


----------



## CWS4322

showy


----------



## Selkie

pompous


----------



## Uncle Bob

Attitude


----------



## simonbaker

Personality


----------



## CWS4322

behaviour


----------



## simonbaker

Disorder


----------



## Andy M.

Reorder


----------



## CWS4322

sort


----------



## simonbaker

Return


----------



## Andy M.

Postage


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Postage



25,000th Post!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations!!!!

Were you the original moderator?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Andy M. said:


> Postage


 stamp


----------



## MSC

Machine


----------



## Selkie

product


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Plastic


----------



## Selkie

metal


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Sheet


----------



## Selkie

plate


----------



## simonbaker

fork


----------



## Selkie

spork


----------



## simonbaker

napkin


----------



## Zhizara

bib


----------



## MSC

Overalls


----------



## Zhizara

denim


----------



## ChefJune

blue


----------



## Zhizara

true


----------



## babetoo

love


----------



## MSC

Monkey


----------



## simonbaker

Bread


----------



## Liya98

Messy


----------



## simonbaker

Sloppy


----------



## Selkie

BBQ Sauce


----------



## Zhizara

sticky


----------



## Selkie

fingers


----------



## simonbaker

chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wings


----------



## Dawgluver

Crunchy


----------



## simonbaker

Chewy


----------



## Dawgluver

Gum


----------



## simonbaker

disease


----------



## Dawgluver

Gingevitis


----------



## simonbaker

Dentist


----------



## Dawgluver

Cavities


----------



## Vanilla Bean

holes


----------



## MSC

Craters


----------



## Selkie

asteroids


----------



## Zhizara

arcade


----------



## Selkie

Pacman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chomp


----------



## Selkie

munch


----------



## Zhizara

hungry


----------



## MSC

Ravenous


----------



## Zhizara

voracious


----------



## MSC

Wolfish


----------



## Zhizara

leering


----------



## babetoo

snide


----------



## Zhizara

spiteful


----------



## CWS4322

mean


----------



## MSC

Spirited


----------



## Zhizara

frisky


----------



## simonbaker

squireleey


----------



## CWS4322

unruly


----------



## chopper

Clownlike


----------



## CWS4322

Bozo


----------



## Dawgluver

Fifties


----------



## simonbaker

Bril-cream


----------



## CWS4322

poodle skirts


----------



## simonbaker

saddle-shoes


----------



## Dawgluver

Two-tone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

colors


----------



## Dawgluver

Crayola


----------



## simonbaker

Kindergarden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teacher


----------



## MSC

Pet


----------



## Selkie

favorite


----------



## MSC

Darling


----------



## babetoo

peter pan (that's two words, i know)


----------



## Uncle Bob

peanut........


----------



## MSC

Brittle


----------



## Zhizara

friable


----------



## simonbaker

poach


----------



## CWS4322

steal


----------



## Dawgluver

Thief


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## Dawgluver

Jail


----------



## simonbaker

house


----------



## Dawgluver

Rock (of course)!


----------



## CWS4322

San Quentin


----------



## Dawgluver

Alcatrez


----------



## simonbaker

oz


----------



## Zhizara

rock=Alcatraz


----------



## Selkie

island


----------



## Zhizara

tropical


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coconut


----------



## Zhizara

macaroon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cookie


----------



## Selkie

newtons


----------



## CWS4322

fig


----------



## Zhizara

leaf


----------



## MSC

Mold


----------



## Zhizara

jello


----------



## Liya98

Saint


----------



## Selkie

_Saint?_

monastery


----------



## Dawgluver

Monk


----------



## Selkie

Illuminary


----------



## Dawgluver

Enlightened


----------



## Selkie

palaeography


----------



## Dawgluver

Writing


----------



## Zhizara

cursive


----------



## Dawgluver

Disappearing (few schools teaching it anymore)


----------



## simonbaker

Ink


----------



## Dawgluver

Well


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## Dawgluver

Aquifer


----------



## simonbaker

pool


----------



## Dawgluver

Fountain


----------



## simonbaker

soda


----------



## Dawgluver

Jerk. (not you, Simon!)


----------



## Selkie

apothecary


----------



## MSC

Pharmacy


----------



## Selkie

witch doctor


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Skull (That and Indian Jones!)


----------



## Zhizara

cranium


----------



## CWS4322

brain


----------



## forty_caliber

cerebral


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Intellectual


----------



## Zhizara

egghead


----------



## MSC

Nerd


----------



## babetoo

geek


----------



## roadfix

Squad


----------



## Zhizara

geek


----------



## Selkie

studious


----------



## simonbaker

Educated


----------



## Zhizara

literate


----------



## Dawgluver

Illiterate


----------



## simonbaker

Alphabet


----------



## CWS4322

Cyrillic


----------



## Selkie

script


----------



## Zhizara

agenda


----------



## Selkie

plan


----------



## Zhizara

menu


----------



## CWS4322

table d'hote


----------



## simonbaker

Maitre' D


----------



## Selkie

sommelier


----------



## simonbaker

Captain


----------



## Zhizara

Crunch


----------



## simonbaker

Cereal


----------



## CWS4322

Frosty Flakes!


----------



## Zhizara

Great


----------



## simonbaker

Tiger


----------



## CWS4322

Tony!


----------



## simonbaker

Awards


----------



## Selkie

Oscar


----------



## Zhizara

Mayer


----------



## simonbaker

Bologna


----------



## Dawgluver

Bull


----------



## simonbaker

head


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Burger


----------



## Dawgluver

Paradise


----------



## simonbaker

cruise


----------



## Dawgluver

Ship


----------



## simonbaker

Captain


----------



## Dawgluver

Nemo


----------



## simonbaker

Children


----------



## Dawgluver

Immature


----------



## simonbaker

Inexperienced


----------



## Dawgluver

Novice


----------



## simonbaker

Begining


----------



## Dawgluver

Genesis


----------



## simonbaker

Bible


----------



## Dawgluver

Sportsman's


----------



## simonbaker

Cabella's


----------



## Dawgluver

Caballa


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Dawgluver

Trip


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Dawgluver

Relaxing


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## Dawgluver

Dance


----------



## Zhizara

greenhorn


----------



## Selkie

novice


----------



## Zhizara

tyro


----------



## Selkie

_I had to look up "tyro" - I learned something this morning!_ 

neophyte


----------



## Zhizara

neonate


----------



## MSC

Infant


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## babetoo

honey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

dear


----------



## Zhizara

deer


----------



## simonbaker

Hunting


----------



## Zhizara

seeking


----------



## simonbaker

games


----------



## CWS4322

spiel


----------



## simonbaker

spread


----------



## Dawgluver

Crackers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oyster


----------



## Zhizara

pearl


----------



## MSC

Swine


----------



## Selkie

razorback


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Nickleback


----------



## Selkie

band


----------



## Zhizara

banned


----------



## EatLoveMove

Ending


----------



## MSC

Denouement


----------



## Selkie

finish


----------



## Zhizara

finalize


----------



## babetoo

end


----------



## chopper

Beginning


----------



## Dawgluver

Finale


----------



## chopper

Curtain


----------



## Dawgluver

Drapes


----------



## MSC

Windows


----------



## Zhizara

cease


----------



## Dawgluver

Desist


----------



## simonbaker

Dead


----------



## Dawgluver

Eye


----------



## simonbaker

glasses


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine


----------



## EatLoveMove

drunk


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## EatLoveMove

Champagne


----------



## roadfix

brunch


----------



## Aunt Bea

nasty!


----------



## simonbaker

Fun


----------



## Zhizara

funny


----------



## simonbaker

clown


----------



## Selkie

killer


----------



## simonbaker

Homicide


----------



## Dawgluver

Matricide


----------



## Selkie

extinct


----------



## Dawgluver

Dinosaur


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dad's computer


----------



## Selkie

Heathkit (brand name in kit electronics ages ago)


----------



## MSC

Defunct


----------



## CWS4322

past-due


----------



## Zhizara

late


----------



## cara

bed


----------



## EatLoveMove

Sleepy


----------



## Selkie

lethargic


----------



## EatLoveMove

Tired


----------



## roadfix

beat


----------



## Dawgluver

Poet


----------



## MSC

Laureate


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Laureate


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bah, type too slow. Pomp


----------



## Dawgluver

Circumstance


----------



## Selkie

exigency


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dictionary


----------



## Dawgluver

Thesaurus


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brontosauros


----------



## simonbaker

T-Rex


----------



## babetoo

dangerous


----------



## roadfix

dynamite


----------



## simonbaker

Exsplosive


----------



## Dawgluver

Belch


----------



## simonbaker

Gastrointestinal


----------



## Dawgluver

Problem


----------



## simonbaker

Math


----------



## Dawgluver

Algebra


----------



## simonbaker

Homework


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Anxiety


----------



## Dawgluver

Stress


----------



## chopper

Relaxation


----------



## Dawgluver

Massage


----------



## MSC

Lubrication


----------



## Selkie

greased


----------



## Aunt Bea

lightning


----------



## CWS4322

thunderstorm


----------



## Selkie

typhoon


----------



## Zhizara

monsoon


----------



## simonbaker

Devastation


----------



## EatLoveMove

Cyclone


----------



## Zhizara

hurricane


----------



## MSC

Typhoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Repeat.......


----------



## Selkie

shower


----------



## cara

swim


----------



## Zhizara

float


----------



## jackattack1

Root-beer


----------



## CWS4322

A&W


----------



## babetoo

fries


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil


----------



## Aunt Bea

well


----------



## simonbaker

Water


----------



## Dawgluver

Ocean


----------



## simonbaker

Flipper


----------



## Dawgluver

Dolphin


----------



## simonbaker

Sandy


----------



## Dawgluver

Beach


----------



## simonbaker

Ball


----------



## Dawgluver

Event


----------



## chopper

Crowd


----------



## Dawgluver

Assembly


----------



## MSC

Auditorium


----------



## Zhizara

bandstand


----------



## Selkie

American


----------



## Zhizara

Graffiti


----------



## EatLoveMove

Tag


----------



## Selkie

lable


----------



## TomatoMustard

ladle


----------



## Selkie

soup


----------



## MSC

Tureen


----------



## Uncle Bob

bowl


----------



## roadfix

Rose


----------



## Zhizara

flower


----------



## babetoo

smell


----------



## Aunt Bea

skunk


----------



## Uncle Bob

track


----------



## Aunt Bea

snipe


----------



## simonbaker

Hunting


----------



## Dawgluver

Gathering


----------



## simonbaker

Leaves


----------



## Dawgluver

Stays


----------



## simonbaker

Implanted


----------



## Dawgluver

Stuck


----------



## Uncle Bob

chain


----------



## Dawgluver

Gang


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## Aunt Bea

break


----------



## Dawgluver

Dance


----------



## Zhizara

pinhead


----------



## simonbaker

sewing


----------



## Dawgluver

Stitches


----------



## simonbaker

Surgery


----------



## Dawgluver

Recovery


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Dawgluver

Space


----------



## simonbaker

ship


----------



## Dawgluver

Travel


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## Dawgluver

Cruise


----------



## simonbaker

relaxation


----------



## Dawgluver

Stressless


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## Dawgluver

Rubdown


----------



## Zhizara

oil


----------



## Dawgluver

Grease


----------



## MSC

Clout


----------



## Zhizara

wallop


----------



## Selkie

wallaby


----------



## Zhizara

pouch


----------



## Selkie

youngin' _(as they say in them thar hills)_


----------



## Zhizara

rugrat


----------



## simonbaker

cartoons


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Voltron


----------



## Zhizara

Transformers


----------



## EatLoveMove

Electron


----------



## Zhizara

microscope


----------



## Selkie

peer


----------



## Uncle Bob

pier


----------



## Aunt Bea

pyre


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## Selkie

inflamable


----------



## MSC

Incendiary


----------



## babetoo

bomb


----------



## Selkie

detonate


----------



## roadfix

explode


----------



## Dawgluver

Gaseous


----------



## roadfix

state


----------



## Dawgluver

Union


----------



## cara

Jack


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## cara

sheep


----------



## Selkie

lamb


----------



## cara

cute


----------



## Selkie

wooly


----------



## EatLoveMove

Sheep


----------



## Selkie

chops


----------



## EatLoveMove

Mouth


----------



## Zhizara

sheepish


----------



## Selkie

slink


----------



## Uncle Bob

Slinky


----------



## roadfix

stairs


----------



## MSC

Treads


----------



## Selkie

rungs


----------



## Zhizara

ladder


----------



## babetoo

step


----------



## chopper

Dance


----------



## Uncle Bob

Band


----------



## EatLoveMove

Drums


----------



## MSC

Mohawk


----------



## Zhizara

haircut


----------



## EatLoveMove

Salon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Philosopher


----------



## Selkie

illuminato


----------



## MSC

Secret Society


----------



## Selkie

Masons


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brick


----------



## Selkie

mortar


----------



## Zhizara

pestle


----------



## EatLoveMove

Pesto


----------



## simonbaker

Filling


----------



## Zhizara

station


----------



## chopper

Trains


----------



## Selkie

locomotive


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Steam


----------



## Zhizara

iron


----------



## simonbaker

vitamins


----------



## Zhizara

minerals


----------



## simonbaker

rocks


----------



## Zhizara

rolls


----------



## simonbaker

Breakfast


----------



## babetoo

lunch


----------



## MSC

Counter


----------



## Selkie

cafeteria


----------



## Aunt Bea

school


----------



## EatLoveMove

Teacher


----------



## Selkie

mentor


----------



## EatLoveMove

Tutor


----------



## Selkie

royal


----------



## cara

queen


----------



## EatLoveMove

King


----------



## MSC

Cobra


----------



## Zhizara

snake


----------



## Selkie

viper


----------



## roadfix

Dodge


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ram


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Battering


----------



## Uncle Bob

Castle


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Becket


----------



## Selkie

MacBeth


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## Dawgluver

Comics


----------



## simonbaker

Archie


----------



## Zhizara

Jughead


----------



## Dawgluver

Veronica


----------



## chopper

Betty


----------



## Dawgluver

Brown


----------



## babetoo

blue


----------



## Dawgluver

Eyes


----------



## MSC

Peepers


----------



## Selkie

song


----------



## EatLoveMove

Note


----------



## Zhizara

foot


----------



## EatLoveMove

Hand


----------



## Selkie

clap


----------



## Aunt Bea

applaud


----------



## EatLoveMove

Cheer


----------



## Zhizara

detergent


----------



## Selkie

dishwasher


----------



## MSC

Husband


----------



## Selkie

slave


----------



## roadfix

labor


----------



## Zhizara

work


----------



## roadfix

load


----------



## babetoo

heavy


----------



## Zhizara

metal


----------



## Selkie

iron


----------



## Aunt Bea

clothes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Emperor


----------



## Selkie

naked


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shiverring


----------



## Selkie

blue


----------



## Aunt Bea

lagoon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dragon


----------



## Dawgluver

Puff


----------



## simonbaker

Dragon


----------



## Dawgluver

Magic


----------



## simonbaker

mushrooms


----------



## Dawgluver

Yeeks!  Got my threads mixed up!

Peyote


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Yeeks! Got my threads mixed up!
> 
> Peyote


Easy to do. I do that sometimes too. 

Mushrooms................stir fry


----------



## Dawgluver

Chinese


----------



## simonbaker

Rice


----------



## Dawgluver

Pilaf


----------



## simonbaker

Entree


----------



## Dawgluver

Appetizer


----------



## simonbaker

Dessert


----------



## Dawgluver

Langinappe


----------



## simonbaker

Freebie


----------



## Dawgluver

Golf


----------



## simonbaker

club


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cave dweller


----------



## Selkie

neanderthal


----------



## MSC

Mammoth


----------



## babetoo

huge


----------



## Zhizara

gargantuan


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

tuition


----------



## EatLoveMove

Assistance


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stubbornness


----------



## simonbaker

mule


----------



## Dawgluver

Transporter


----------



## simonbaker

Mailman


----------



## Dawgluver

Post


----------



## MSC

Darwinian


----------



## Selkie

evolution


----------



## Aunt Bea

revolution


----------



## Zhizara

turn


----------



## Luca Lazzari

wrong


----------



## Uncle Bob

right


----------



## Selkie

correct


----------



## cara

friends


----------



## MSC

Romans


----------



## Zhizara

numerals


----------



## MSC

Digits


----------



## Selkie

characters


----------



## cara

movie


----------



## Selkie

theatre


----------



## Uncle Bob

drama


----------



## babetoo

queen


----------



## Aunt Bea

bee


----------



## Dawgluver

Bonnet


----------



## Zhizara

hood


----------



## Dawgluver

Cobra


----------



## chopper

Python


----------



## Dawgluver

Monty


----------



## cara

United Kingdom


----------



## MSC

Monarchy


----------



## cara

The Queen


----------



## Selkie

The Stewarts


----------



## cara

Scotland


----------



## MSC

Yard


----------



## babetoo

lawn


----------



## Zhizara

yard


----------



## roadfix

stick


----------



## Zhizara

carrot


----------



## Somebunny

Top


----------



## MSC

Notch


----------



## Selkie

groove


----------



## Zhizara

rut


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

depression


----------



## cara

loss


----------



## Selkie

gain


----------



## cara

grain


----------



## Selkie

wheat


----------



## Aunt Bea

field


----------



## roadfix

sobriety


----------



## MSC

Unacceptable


----------



## cara

illegal


----------



## Zhizara

prohibited


----------



## MSC

Felonious


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## MSC

Break


----------



## cara

brake


----------



## simonbaker

Accelerate


----------



## chopper

race


----------



## simonbaker

car


----------



## cara

drive


----------



## simonbaker

Ambition


----------



## cara

goal


----------



## simonbaker

Passionate


----------



## cara

love


----------



## simonbaker

sex


----------



## babetoo

wonderful


----------



## simonbaker

world


----------



## cara

universe


----------



## Selkie

creation


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

artist


----------



## Selkie

exhibitor


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

extrovert


----------



## cara

artist


----------



## Uncle Bob

con


----------



## Selkie

prisoner


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

chain


----------



## cara

silver


----------



## Uncle Bob

coin


----------



## cara

money


----------



## Zhizara

purchase


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buy


----------



## cara

Beer


----------



## MSC

Bust


----------



## lifesaver

Break


----------



## Zhizara

dance


----------



## cara

Music


----------



## lifesaver

Sound


----------



## babetoo

loud


----------



## lifesaver

Bang


----------



## simonbaker

Pound


----------



## Zhizara

hammer


----------



## simonbaker

nail


----------



## Zhizara

finger


----------



## simonbaker

polish


----------



## Zhizara

shine


----------



## simonbaker

shoe


----------



## Dawgluver

Sock


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

dryer


----------



## cara

sun


----------



## Somebunny

Shine


----------



## MSC

Rain


----------



## Selkie

shower


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## cara

sleep


----------



## Selkie

nap


----------



## Aunt Bea

time


----------



## Uncle Bob

warp


----------



## Zhizara

crooked


----------



## cara

straight


----------



## MSC

cara said:


> straight


LOL, I'm tempted to write "no chaser"! but:
Arrow


----------



## cara

MSC ;o)

Wilhelm Tell (you know W.T., don't you?)


----------



## Zhizara

apple


----------



## Aunt Bea

pie


----------



## babetoo

good


----------



## simonbaker

bad


----------



## Zhizara

abominable


----------



## simonbaker

Snowman


----------



## Selkie

Frosty


----------



## simonbaker

Wendy's


----------



## Selkie

Square


----------



## simonbaker

Pants


----------



## Dawgluver

Trousers


----------



## Selkie

slacks


----------



## Dawgluver

Dungarees


----------



## simonbaker

pants


----------



## Dawgluver

Drools


----------



## MSC

Slobbers


----------



## Selkie

jowls


----------



## Zhizara

hog


----------



## Selkie

pork


----------



## Zhizara

belly


----------



## Selkie

bacon


----------



## cara

pig


----------



## Selkie

oink!


----------



## cara

knife


----------



## babetoo

sharp


----------



## roadfix

cheddar


----------



## simonbaker

cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

toast


----------



## simonbaker

Breakfast


----------



## Zhizara

brunch


----------



## simonbaker

Sunday


----------



## Selkie

service


----------



## Dawgluver

Church


----------



## Selkie

mission


----------



## Dawgluver

Quest


----------



## Zhizara

hunt


----------



## Dawgluver

Rifle


----------



## cara

gun


----------



## MSC

Zip


----------



## Selkie

code


----------



## cara

entry


----------



## Uncle Bob

level


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Head


----------



## Uncle Bob

fake


----------



## Zhizara

phoney


----------



## Selkie

affectation


----------



## MSC

Charlatism


----------



## Uncle Bob

fraud.......


----------



## babetoo

unlawful


----------



## roadfix

activity


----------



## simonbaker

Brain


----------



## Dawgluver

Thought


----------



## lifesaver

*Idea*


----------



## MSC

Conception


----------



## Zhizara

pregnancy


----------



## Selkie

propagation


----------



## Zhizara

plants


----------



## cara

seed


----------



## MSC

Pod


----------



## jusnikki

package


----------



## Zhizara

peas


----------



## jusnikki

vegetable


----------



## Zhizara

garden


----------



## cara

tree


----------



## jusnikki

apple


----------



## babetoo

jack


----------



## MSC

Beanstalk


----------



## Kristi

Golden egg


----------



## simonbaker

Fairies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pixies


----------



## simonbaker

Tinkerbell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wand


----------



## simonbaker

toy


----------



## lifesaver

hotwheel


----------



## Kristi

Sliced jalapeño


----------



## cara

Pizza


----------



## Selkie

Italian


----------



## snickerdoodle

pasta


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stuffed


----------



## MSC

Satiated


----------



## Zhizara

satisfied


----------



## simonbaker

Hungry


----------



## Selkie

famished


----------



## simonbaker

Starving


----------



## jusnikki

Ziti (I'm starving right now, lol)


----------



## Selkie

rigatoni


----------



## MSC

Linguine


----------



## Selkie

spaghetti


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Strap


----------



## Zhizara

molassas


----------



## Aunt Bea

sorghum


----------



## Zhizara

blackstrap


----------



## MSC

Kinky


----------



## Uncle Bob

wire


----------



## Aunt Bea

mold


----------



## Uncle Bob

mildew


----------



## Zhizara

bleach


----------



## babetoo

whiter


----------



## Zhizara

whites


----------



## Aunt Bea

egg


----------



## simonbaker

head


----------



## Zhizara

beer


----------



## babetoo

ale


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

tavern


----------



## Somebunny

Pub


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hockey!


----------



## Kristi

Toothless


----------



## Selkie

grandma


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Love


----------



## simonbaker

Affection


----------



## Zhizara

affectation


----------



## simonbaker

Caring


----------



## MSC

Compassionate


----------



## Zhizara

sympathetic


----------



## Selkie

empathy


----------



## Zhizara

connection


----------



## babetoo

electric


----------



## cara

power


----------



## MSC

Trip


----------



## Selkie

breaker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

circuit


----------



## Selkie

circle


----------



## MSC

Arctic


----------



## Zhizara

frigid


----------



## Selkie

ex-wife


----------



## Aunt Bea

alimony


----------



## simonbaker

Custity


----------



## MSC

Restraint


----------



## simonbaker

Handcuffs


----------



## Selkie

shackles


----------



## simonbaker

Tethors


----------



## Selkie

hames


----------



## simonbaker

Kinky


----------



## MSC

Lubricious--or there is always Kinky Friedman!


----------



## Zhizara

indecent


----------



## Selkie

obscene


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Censorship


----------



## Selkie

government


----------



## MSC

Totalitarian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Propaganda


----------



## simonbaker

Informative


----------



## Uncle Bob

misinformation


----------



## babetoo

bogus


----------



## Zhizara

fake


----------



## Aunt Bea

faux


----------



## Zhizara

pseudo


----------



## Selkie

doppleganger


----------



## Zhizara

double


----------



## Aunt Bea

cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

churn


----------



## Zhizara

roil


----------



## Aunt Bea

turbid


----------



## MSC

Tumultuous


----------



## Zhizara

chaotic


----------



## simonbaker

Crazy


----------



## Aunt Bea

Patsy or pat-sy

Crazy for feelin so lonely............


----------



## babetoo

victim


----------



## Zhizara

advocate


----------



## simonbaker

Judge


----------



## Aunt Bea

not


----------



## simonbaker

Shoelaces


----------



## Zhizara

eyelets


----------



## Selkie

velcro


----------



## Aunt Bea

fastener


----------



## Zhizara

rivet


----------



## Aunt Bea

stud


----------



## Zhizara

macho


----------



## Aunt Bea

man


----------



## Uncle Bob

kind


----------



## Selkie

benevolent


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Charity


----------



## Uncle Bob

gift


----------



## Zhizara

talent


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scout


----------



## Selkie

Indian


----------



## Uncle Bob

pipe


----------



## Aunt Bea

dream


----------



## Uncle Bob

catcher......


----------



## Aunt Bea

dawg


----------



## Zhizara

pet


----------



## Aunt Bea

project


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mission


----------



## Aunt Bea

control


----------



## Uncle Bob

freak


----------



## Selkie

show


----------



## Aunt Bea

boat


----------



## Selkie

paddlewheeler


----------



## simonbaker

fun


----------



## cara

summer


----------



## simonbaker

Hot


----------



## Selkie

humid


----------



## simonbaker

miserable


----------



## MSC

Misanthropic


----------



## Uncle Bob

antisocial.......


----------



## Aunt Bea

antagonistic


----------



## simonbaker

Empathy


----------



## babetoo

caring


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Worry


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

sad


----------



## Somebunny

Sack


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Po-ta-to!


----------



## Somebunny

Head (as in Mr.)


----------



## Selkie

Noggin (as in brain container  - )


----------



## MSC

Noodle (as in "use yours"


----------



## Selkie

Pancit


----------



## Aunt Bea

Canton


----------



## lifesaver

Tuna Fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salad.......


----------



## Aunt Bea

days


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot........


----------



## Aunt Bea

fudge


----------



## Uncle Bob

pecans


----------



## Zhizara

PIE!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pecan Pie......


Pan.....


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate........


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

pudding


----------



## simonbaker

Guilty


----------



## Dawgluver

Innocent


----------



## snickerdoodle

child


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## Dawgluver

Teenager


----------



## simonbaker

Attitude


----------



## Zhizara

verdict


----------



## Selkie

sentence


----------



## Aunt Bea

judgment


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scales


----------



## Aunt Bea

diet


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## MSC

Addicting


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## Zhizara

medicine


----------



## Aunt Bea

man


----------



## MSC

Hombre


----------



## babetoo

dude


----------



## roadfix

ranch


----------



## Selkie

Spread


----------



## Zhizara

middle-age


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwich


----------



## Dawgluver

Peanut butter


----------



## Zhizara

jelly


----------



## Dawgluver

Fish


----------



## babetoo

fry


----------



## simonbaker

fish


----------



## Dawgluver

Net


----------



## simonbaker

worth


----------



## Dawgluver

Value


----------



## Selkie

merit


----------



## Zhizara

earn


----------



## simonbaker

wages


----------



## MSC

(of) Sin


----------



## Selkie

wrong


----------



## Zhizara

way


----------



## Selkie

no


----------



## Zhizara

taboo


----------



## Selkie

voodoo


----------



## MSC

Zombie


----------



## jusnikki

movie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

seat


----------



## Aunt Bea

belt


----------



## babetoo

spank


----------



## jusnikki

Whip


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cream


----------



## roadfix

of Wheat


----------



## Zhizara

pants


----------



## simonbaker

Dog


----------



## babetoo

cat


----------



## MSC

House


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mortgage


----------



## Zhizara

burn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Heartbreak


----------



## Selkie

affliction


----------



## Zhizara

sickness


----------



## Selkie

malady


----------



## jusnikki

ill


----------



## MSC

Favored


----------



## jusnikki

pick


----------



## Selkie

bet


----------



## simonbaker

Gambling


----------



## Zhizara

risk


----------



## simonbaker

taker


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Selfish


----------



## Aunt Bea

narcissistic


----------



## Zhizara

vain


----------



## Aunt Bea

arrogant


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## Zhizara

fall


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fracture


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bone


----------



## babetoo

dry


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dishes


----------



## MSC

Crockery


----------



## Selkie

shards


----------



## Zhizara

archeology


----------



## Uncle Bob

digs


----------



## Zhizara

Daddy-o


----------



## Selkie

beatnik


----------



## Zhizara

bongo


----------



## Selkie

gong


----------



## Zhizara

bell


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Southern


----------



## Zhizara

fried


----------



## Aunt Bea

rice


----------



## MSC

Pilaf


----------



## Vanilla Bean

risotto


----------



## Selkie

seafood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alfredo


----------



## Selkie

fettuccine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pasta


----------



## Aunt Bea

sauce


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Peppers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pickled


----------



## simonbaker

pigs feet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hoof


----------



## simonbaker

Hocks


----------



## babetoo

ham


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bone


----------



## MSC

Setter


----------



## Zhizara

Irish


----------



## Aunt Bea

pub


----------



## Selkie

pint


----------



## Aunt Bea

blood


----------



## Selkie

Phlebotomist


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Faint


----------



## simonbaker

Queasy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sea sick


----------



## Uncle Bob

waves..........


----------



## Zhizara

goodbye


----------



## simonbaker

Hello


----------



## Uncle Bob

greeting.......


----------



## simonbaker

card


----------



## Uncle Bob

joker


----------



## simonbaker

Comedian


----------



## Uncle Bob

laughter


----------



## simonbaker

Funny


----------



## Uncle Bob

bone


----------



## simonbaker

Dog


----------



## Uncle Bob

tag


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## Uncle Bob

football


----------



## simonbaker

Touchdown


----------



## babetoo

uprights


----------



## Aunt Bea

field goal


----------



## Zhizara

interested


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Math


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## Dawgluver

Fish


----------



## Aunt Bea

pond


----------



## MSC

Scum


----------



## Aunt Bea

bag


----------



## Zhizara

old


----------



## Selkie

Ancient


----------



## Uncle Bob

History


----------



## Zhizara

repeats


----------



## Uncle Bob

again


----------



## Zhizara

encore


----------



## jusnikki

More


----------



## roadfix

smores


----------



## Uncle Bob

marshmallow


----------



## Aunt Bea

fluff


----------



## Uncle Bob

puff


----------



## MSC

Adder


----------



## babetoo

snake


----------



## roadfix

oil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slick


----------



## Dawgluver

Brylcream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hair


----------



## Zhizara

hare


----------



## Selkie

conejo - (Rabbit in Spanish. [Pronounced ko-neigh-ho] Also the name of the valley where I grew up.)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ventura


----------



## Zhizara

ace


----------



## Aunt Bea

pilot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fighter


----------



## MSC

Gladiator


----------



## Vanilla Bean

combat


----------



## Zhizara

boots


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hunting.........


----------



## Zhizara

knife


----------



## MSC

Sharpener


----------



## Uncle Bob

rock


----------



## babetoo

scissors


----------



## Zhizara

stone


----------



## Selkie

paper


----------



## Zhizara

rock


----------



## Selkie

game


----------



## pot clanger

face


----------



## simonbaker

Book


----------



## Selkie

codex


----------



## MSC

Scroll


----------



## Selkie

tablet


----------



## Aunt Bea

Moses


----------



## Selkie

mountain


----------



## Aunt Bea

peak


----------



## simonbaker

Pikes


----------



## MSC

Lances


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spears


----------



## simonbaker

Pickle


----------



## roadfix

tickle


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cackle


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cough


----------



## MSC

Drop


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baby


----------



## Selkie

papoose


----------



## Zhizara

caboose


----------



## Selkie

train


----------



## Zhizara

tracks


----------



## MSC

Shadows


----------



## jusnikki

darkness


----------



## Zhizara

light


----------



## jusnikki

day


----------



## babetoo

long


----------



## roadfix

form


----------



## jusnikki

shape


----------



## Zhizara

changer


----------



## Aunt Bea

transformer


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Zhizara

tickets


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scalp


----------



## MSC

Hunter


----------



## Selkie

camouflage


----------



## Zhizara

bald


----------



## Selkie

intellect


----------



## Zhizara

logic


----------



## MSC

Dialectic


----------



## Zhizara

argument


----------



## jusnikki

conflict


----------



## mudbug

arbitrator


----------



## babetoo

judge


----------



## jusnikki

court


----------



## MSC

Bouillon


----------



## jusnikki

chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

leg


----------



## jusnikki

drumstick


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fried


----------



## jusnikki

grease


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bacon


----------



## simonbaker

Eggs


----------



## jusnikki

shell


----------



## simonbaker

Sea


----------



## jusnikki

food


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## Zhizara

soda


----------



## Aunt Bea

pop


----------



## simonbaker

Fizz


----------



## MSC

Alka-Seltzer


----------



## Selkie

Fizzies


----------



## Aunt Bea

effervescent


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bubbley


----------



## Zhizara

champagne


----------



## Aunt Bea

*wishes *and caviar dreams


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Excess


----------



## Zhizara

superfluous


----------



## Selkie

redundant


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Annoying


----------



## Selkie

irritating


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sand


----------



## Selkie

castle


----------



## jusnikki

princess


----------



## MSC

Regent


----------



## jusnikki

ruler


----------



## Zhizara

measure


----------



## simonbaker

Baking


----------



## Aunt Bea

powder


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## babetoo

booties


----------



## simonbaker

socks


----------



## Zhizara

missing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

person


----------



## simonbaker

Statistic


----------



## roadfix

odds


----------



## chopper

Evens


----------



## Vanilla Bean

twos


----------



## Zhizara

terrible


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frightful


----------



## Selkie

horror


----------



## Aunt Bea

fear


----------



## Selkie

trepidation


----------



## Zhizara

apprehension


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Anxiety


----------



## MSC

Attack


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cat


----------



## roadfix

category


----------



## Zhizara

pigeonhole


----------



## babetoo

round


----------



## Aunt Bea

peg


----------



## simonbaker

Wooden


----------



## chopper

Spoon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The Tick


----------



## Selkie

pendulum


----------



## Zhizara

clock


----------



## Selkie

escapement


----------



## MSC

Pendulum


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swing


----------



## Selkie

slide


----------



## roadfix

rule


----------



## Aunt Bea

of *law*


----------



## roadfix

and order


----------



## simonbaker

Is up!


----------



## Zhizara

elated


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## Vanilla Bean

happy


----------



## simonbaker

gay


----------



## Vanilla Bean

joyful


----------



## Zhizara

contented


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relaxed


----------



## roadfix

zen


----------



## chopper

Garden


----------



## roadfix

variety


----------



## Dawgluver

Spice


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar


----------



## Dawgluver

Honey


----------



## simonbaker

bear


----------



## Dawgluver

Yogi


----------



## Zhizara

guru


----------



## Aunt Bea

teacher


----------



## Selkie

pedagogue


----------



## Aunt Bea

educator


----------



## Selkie

abecedary


----------



## Aunt Bea

Primer

ABC its easy as 123


----------



## Zhizara

elementary


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Simple


----------



## simonbaker

Advanced


----------



## Zhizara

lent


----------



## Selkie

Easter


----------



## MSC

Bonnet


----------



## roadfix

Blue


----------



## Zhizara

moon


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese


----------



## Dawgluver

Sauce


----------



## Aunt Bea

pan


----------



## Dawgluver

Pipe


----------



## Aunt Bea

dream


----------



## Dawgluver

Fantasize


----------



## Zhizara

wish


----------



## Selkie

pray


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hope


----------



## Selkie

_great_ *expectations 
*


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depressing (seriously, that was supposed to be a happy ending?)


----------



## Zhizara

sad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cry


----------



## MSC

Battle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fight


----------



## Dawgluver

Club


----------



## babetoo

sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

breakfast


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sausage


----------



## Dawgluver

Wiener


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dog


----------



## Uncle Bob

bone


----------



## Aunt Bea

tired


----------



## Vanilla Bean

exhausted


----------



## Dawgluver

Exhaled


----------



## Zhizara

respired


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Count


----------



## Vanilla Bean

head


----------



## MSC

Shrinker


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cold


----------



## Selkie

brumal


----------



## Zhizara

nippy


----------



## Aunt Bea

frosty


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Beverage


----------



## Selkie

bar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

candy


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steps


----------



## Zhizara

stairs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

down


----------



## Zhizara

duck


----------



## roadfix

quack


----------



## MSC

Charlatan


----------



## Selkie

doppleganger


----------



## Zhizara

duplicate


----------



## Dawgluver

Triplicate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

three


----------



## babetoo

trio


----------



## Zhizara

combo


----------



## Selkie

platter


----------



## Aunt Bea

disc


----------



## Zhizara

computer


----------



## roadfix

mac


----------



## MSC

Raincoat


----------



## Selkie

umbrella


----------



## Zhizara

bumbershoot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cover


----------



## MSC

Tarp


----------



## Selkie

parasol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shade


----------



## jusnikki

cool


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pool


----------



## jusnikki

swim


----------



## babetoo

drown


----------



## simonbaker

Rescue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mission


----------



## roadfix

impossible


----------



## simonbaker

merange


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> merange


Sorry, don't know this word, did you mean meringue?
If so, then will go with "lemon"


----------



## Zhizara

sour


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puss!


----------



## Selkie

kitty


----------



## Zhizara

ante


----------



## Selkie

poker


----------



## Zhizara

andiron


----------



## Selkie

_andiron - I had to look this one up!_ 

inglenook


----------



## MSC

Toasty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comfy


----------



## Zhizara

Selkie said:


> _andiron - I had to look this one up!_
> 
> inglenook





comfy = cozy


----------



## Selkie

Comforter (_as in lap blanket_)


----------



## Zhizara

sham


----------



## MSC

Phoney


----------



## Selkie

operator


----------



## jusnikki

phone


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## roadfix

ends


----------



## Uncle Bob

dead


----------



## simonbaker

morbid


----------



## roadfix

casket


----------



## Selkie

dracula


----------



## babetoo

count


----------



## Zhizara

Baron


----------



## simonbaker

Red


----------



## Zhizara

flag


----------



## simonbaker

Warning


----------



## roadfix

label


----------



## simonbaker

Read


----------



## roadfix

write


----------



## simonbaker

Arithmatic


----------



## MSC

Analytical


----------



## Selkie

computer


----------



## Aunt Bea

Programmer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

user


----------



## Zhizara

friendly


----------



## Uncle Bob

service...........


----------



## roadfix

call


----------



## MSC

Girl


----------



## jusnikki

woman


----------



## simonbaker

Lady


----------



## Zhizara

finger


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwiches


----------



## Zhizara

between


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Below


----------



## Zhizara

under


----------



## Selkie

submarine


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yellow


----------



## Selkie

cowardly


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sniveling


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fool...........


----------



## Zhizara

buffoon


----------



## Aunt Bea

sap


----------



## MSC

Cosh


----------



## Zhizara

blackjack


----------



## Uncle Bob

dealer.........


----------



## Zhizara

wheeler


----------



## babetoo

truck


----------



## Aunt Bea

stuff

What is that *truck*?  Mark Twain


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turkey


----------



## jusnikki

feast


----------



## Uncle Bob

famine.......


----------



## jusnikki

africa


----------



## Zhizara

violet


----------



## simonbaker

Flower


----------



## Uncle Bob

flour


----------



## simonbaker

Bakery


----------



## Uncle Bob

wholesale......


----------



## simonbaker

Retail


----------



## Uncle Bob

outlet


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Art


----------



## pdswife

painting


----------



## Selkie

sketch


----------



## roadfix

pad


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eye


----------



## Aunt Bea

potato


----------



## Zhizara

head


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Slap-stick


----------



## Uncle Bob

comedy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Of errors


----------



## chopper

Mistakes


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

White out


----------



## chopper

Black out


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Faint


----------



## chopper

Bold


----------



## simonbaker

Agressive


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Driver


----------



## roadfix

Behavior


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Habbits


----------



## Zhizara

vices


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Woodwork


----------



## Zhizara

sanding


----------



## roadfix

stripping


----------



## Zhizara

tease


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hair.........


----------



## simonbaker

Spray


----------



## babetoo

stiff


----------



## simonbaker

Hard


----------



## MSC

Knocks


----------



## Zhizara

criticize


----------



## simonbaker

Crabby


----------



## chopper

Happy!


----------



## simonbaker

Smiley


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mischief


----------



## Zhizara

prank


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Call


----------



## Zhizara

waiting


----------



## Uncle Bob

room


----------



## simonbaker

Recovery


----------



## Uncle Bob

Salvage.......


----------



## simonbaker

Yard   (for cars)


----------



## Uncle Bob

'Dawg'


----------



## Zhizara

Homey


----------



## MSC

Cozy


----------



## Zhizara

tea


----------



## roadfix

ceremony


----------



## babetoo

wedding


----------



## simonbaker

Forever


----------



## Zhizara

eternity


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Boiling water


----------



## simonbaker

Rice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Po-ta-to! (Boil 'em. Mash 'em. Stick 'em in a stew)


----------



## simonbaker

Supper


----------



## Zhizara

dinner


----------



## simonbaker

rolls


----------



## Zhizara

bagels


----------



## jusnikki

Cream cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Pastries


----------



## babetoo

french


----------



## chopper

Fries


----------



## Selkie

chips


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Paint


----------



## Zhizara

brush


----------



## roadfix

stroke


----------



## Zhizara

golf


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yawn


----------



## MSC

Boring


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Monotone


----------



## Zhizara

stereo


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Music


----------



## Uncle Bob

Composition


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Layout


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blueprint


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Drafting


----------



## Uncle Bob

Table.....


----------



## chopper

Chairs


----------



## Zhizara

musical


----------



## Uncle Bob

comedy


----------



## Aunt Bea

club


----------



## roadfix

med


----------



## babetoo

holiday


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ornaments


----------



## Dawgluver

Christmas


----------



## chopper

Jesus


----------



## simonbaker

Faith


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hill


----------



## MSC

Boot


----------



## Zhizara

Italy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Italian.......


----------



## Zhizara

sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

gravy


----------



## Zhizara

biscuits


----------



## Uncle Bob

syrup


----------



## Zhizara

maple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Autum


----------



## roadfix

leaves


----------



## Uncle Bob

rake


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Claws


----------



## MSC

Talons


----------



## Zhizara

eagle


----------



## Aunt Bea

eye


----------



## jess11

ball


----------



## Zhizara

chain


----------



## chopper

Tow


----------



## simonbaker

Gang


----------



## Uncle Bob

Outlaw


----------



## chopper

Inlaw


----------



## Zhizara

brother


----------



## chopper

Sister


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## Uncle Bob

album


----------



## Aunt Bea

platinum


----------



## simonbaker

Medal


----------



## Zhizara

winner


----------



## simonbaker

Trophy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bauble


----------



## babetoo

beads


----------



## simonbaker

Jewelery


----------



## chopper

Bling


----------



## Zhizara

shiny


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Where?!


----------



## MSC

There


----------



## Zhizara

they're


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Their


----------



## Uncle Bob

own


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rent


----------



## Uncle Bob

money


----------



## Zhizara

moolah


----------



## Uncle Bob

coins


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Purse


----------



## Zhizara

pucker


----------



## Uncle Bob

up


----------



## jusnikki

sky


----------



## MSC

King (check out Sky King, old movie serial)


----------



## jusnikki

MSC said:


> King (check out Sky King, old movie serial)


 

Cobra (I'll check it out)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hood........


----------



## babetoo

stove


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sanitize


----------



## jusnikki

Sterile


----------



## simonbaker

Serv-safe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Certificate.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

birth


----------



## Uncle Bob

*day............*


----------



## simonbaker

break


----------



## Uncle Bob

*pause*


----------



## simonbaker

Rest


----------



## roadfix

Stop


----------



## MSC

Gap


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Over-priced


----------



## Zhizara

bargain


----------



## roadfix

hunters


----------



## MSC

Gatherers


----------



## Zhizara

farmers


----------



## babetoo

market


----------



## Uncle Bob

*price*


----------



## MSC

Waterhouse


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well


----------



## jusnikki

pit


----------



## Uncle Bob

bull............


----------



## jusnikki

nonsense


----------



## Uncle Bob

false.........


----------



## jusnikki

fingernails


----------



## roadfix

blackboard


----------



## jusnikki

school


----------



## Zhizara

jungle


----------



## jusnikki

gym


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## chopper

Sweat


----------



## Zhizara

shirt


----------



## Uncle Bob

pocket


----------



## chopper

Protector


----------



## Uncle Bob

Guard........


----------



## roadfix

rail


----------



## chopper

Road


----------



## Uncle Bob

Warrior.......


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Axe


----------



## Dawgluver

Grind


----------



## roadfix

teeth


----------



## simonbaker

Dentist


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spit


----------



## Selkie

spittoon


----------



## Zhizara

chaw


----------



## simonbaker

Tobacco


----------



## Uncle Bob

*leaf.....*


----------



## Zhizara

page


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Knight


----------



## babetoo

queen


----------



## Uncle Bob

posting.........


----------



## Aunt Bea

appointment


----------



## Zhizara

date


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nut


----------



## Zhizara

macadamia


----------



## Uncle Bob

*cookie*


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

*bowl*


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cut


----------



## Uncle Bob

paste.......


----------



## Zhizara

library


----------



## Uncle Bob

card.......


----------



## Aunt Bea

wool


----------



## Uncle Bob

shears.......


----------



## Zhizara

scissors


----------



## Uncle Bob

*glue.........*


----------



## MSC

Vine


----------



## lifesaver

stem


----------



## Zhizara

ware


----------



## MSC

Pottery


----------



## Zhizara

clay


----------



## MSC

Cassius


----------



## babetoo

boxer


----------



## simonbaker

Factory


----------



## roadfix

outlet


----------



## Zhizara

mall


----------



## roadfix

parking


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Parallel


----------



## Zhizara

universe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Galaxy


----------



## jusnikki

space


----------



## MSC

Cadet


----------



## jusnikki

officer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Police


----------



## jusnikki

trouble


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Double


----------



## jusnikki

mint


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jelly


----------



## jusnikki

roll


----------



## Aunt Bea

blues

The original Jelly Roll Morton!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Greens


----------



## simonbaker

Salad


----------



## babetoo

dressing


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Decorate


----------



## MSC

Bedeck


----------



## Zhizara

service


----------



## Aunt Bea

contract


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Breach


----------



## Zhizara

birth


----------



## MSC

Defect


----------



## Daizymae

All political systems.


----------



## roadfix

coup


----------



## simonbaker

de ville


----------



## roadfix

caddy


----------



## simonbaker

Golfing


----------



## babetoo

boring


----------



## simonbaker

Tasteless


----------



## MSC

Gauche


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Art


----------



## simonbaker

Teacher


----------



## jusnikki

School


----------



## Zhizara

fish


----------



## Aunt Bea

pole


----------



## Zhizara

arctic


----------



## Aunt Bea

circle


----------



## chopper

Square


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Root


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## babetoo

leaf


----------



## simonbaker

Autumn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cinnamon


----------



## Zhizara

spice


----------



## Aunt Bea

girl


----------



## MSC

Crazy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cat lady


----------



## Zhizara

hoarder


----------



## jusnikki

junk


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yard


----------



## Zhizara

patio


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Picinic table


----------



## Zhizara

ants


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pants!


----------



## MSC

Gulps


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glugs


----------



## babetoo

swallow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Feathers


----------



## Zhizara

nervous


----------



## jusnikki

valuim


----------



## simonbaker

Chill


----------



## roadfix

pill


----------



## babetoo

capsule


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Time


----------



## Zhizara

warp


----------



## Aunt Bea

weft


----------



## Zhizara

weave


----------



## Aunt Bea

hair


----------



## Zhizara

shirt


----------



## Aunt Bea

tail


----------



## simonbaker

Donkey


----------



## roadfix

Kong


----------



## simonbaker

King


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tut.......


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pharaoh


----------



## Zhizara

pyramid


----------



## Aunt Bea

scheme


----------



## Uncle Bob

Plot..........


----------



## MSC

Scenario


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Condition........*


----------



## Aunt Bea

stipulation


----------



## Uncle Bob

Prerequisite


----------



## Aunt Bea

requirement


----------



## cara

retirement


----------



## Uncle Bob

security..........


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Guard


----------



## Zhizara

sentry


----------



## MSC

Watcher


----------



## roadfix

people


----------



## babetoo

crowd


----------



## MSC

Pleaser


----------



## simonbaker

Toys


----------



## Zhizara

playthings


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## chopper

Teen


----------



## simonbaker

Hormones


----------



## Zhizara

idol


----------



## Aunt Bea

matinee

Do they still have matinee idols?


----------



## Uncle Bob

performance......


----------



## Zhizara

mileage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gas.........


----------



## ChefJune

Guzzler


----------



## Zhizara

toper


----------



## Aunt Bea

pixilated


----------



## jusnikki

blurred


----------



## MSC

Misty


----------



## jusnikki

Foggy


----------



## Zhizara

haze


----------



## roadfix

purple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

People


----------



## Aunt Bea

eater

Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## jusnikki

weed


----------



## babetoo

enemies


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Uncle Bob

*talks*


----------



## simonbaker

Speakers


----------



## roadfix

stereo


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## MSC

For Party
Pooper


----------



## Zhizara

tiring


----------



## Uncle Bob

*strenuous *


----------



## ChefJune

exercise


----------



## MSC

Control


----------



## roadfix

freak


----------



## jusnikki

weirdo


----------



## CWS4322

eccentric


----------



## jusnikki

crazy


----------



## Zhizara

Patsy


----------



## babetoo

dupe


----------



## simonbaker

Escape


----------



## roadfix

The Great


----------



## Uncle Bob

*River.........*


----------



## Aunt Bea

boat


----------



## Uncle Bob

*gambler.........*


----------



## simonbaker

Casino


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scam


----------



## MSC

Nigeria


----------



## Zhizara

jackpot


----------



## simonbaker

Winner


----------



## jusnikki

lotto


----------



## MSC

Bingo


----------



## jusnikki

Dog


----------



## Zhizara

follow


----------



## babetoo

lead


----------



## roadfix

boots


----------



## jusnikki

stilettos


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## MSC

Abnormality


----------



## roadfix

defect


----------



## simonbaker

Different


----------



## Zhizara

alien


----------



## roadfix

illegal


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## roadfix

addicts


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gamers


----------



## simonbaker

Gambling


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Roullette


----------



## MSC

Wheel


----------



## Zhizara

invention


----------



## Aunt Bea

patent


----------



## Zhizara

shoes


----------



## jusnikki

sneakers


----------



## Aunt Bea

kicks


----------



## MSC

Kangaroo


----------



## Zhizara

pocket


----------



## babetoo

watch


----------



## Aunt Bea

tower


----------



## simonbaker

Electricity


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Twist


----------



## MSC

Corkscrew


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cork


----------



## Zhizara

pop


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tart


----------



## Zhizara

sour


----------



## MSC

Disposition


----------



## simonbaker

Misplaced


----------



## roadfix

keys


----------



## simonbaker

Car


----------



## babetoo

facts


----------



## simonbaker

fiction


----------



## roadfix

Pulp


----------



## simonbaker

Citrus


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Salad


----------



## simonbaker

Croutons


----------



## chopper

Bread


----------



## roadfix

money


----------



## simonbaker

Happy


----------



## Zhizara

meal


----------



## Selkie

corn


----------



## CWS4322

hominy


----------



## Zhizara

grits


----------



## Aunt Bea

gravy


----------



## simonbaker

train   (dog food)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Night (wine)


----------



## simonbaker

Oh


----------



## Aunt Bea

My!


----------



## simonbaker

Cupcakes


----------



## CWS4322

muffins


----------



## simonbaker

Bakery


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Flour


----------



## simonbaker

garden


----------



## roadfix

hose


----------



## babetoo

water


----------



## chopper

Fall


----------



## simonbaker

slip


----------



## babetoo

bra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lace


----------



## Dawgluver

Leather


----------



## chopper

Cows


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Methane


----------



## simonbaker

Manure


----------



## Dawgluver

Gas


----------



## simonbaker

Station


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Post


----------



## lifesaver

Office


----------



## MSC

Depot


----------



## Zhizara

station


----------



## Aunt Bea

train


----------



## Selkie

caboose


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Red vs Blue


----------



## babetoo

pag, what? don't know how to post on that.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

babetoo said:
			
		

> pag, what? don't know how to post on that.



Sorry, it's an online series of short videos created in the Halo game engine. One of the characters is named Caboose and once that was in my head it popped out of my fingers before I realized I was typing it. I considered editing it but got distracted by something and forgot. Here's a different word, inspired by the character.

Stupid


----------



## Zhizara

ignorant


----------



## simonbaker

Nieve


----------



## MSC

Unsophisticated


----------



## Zhizara

gullible


----------



## Selkie

turnip


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rutabega


----------



## MSC

Poisonous


----------



## jusnikki

snake


----------



## Zhizara

eyes


----------



## roadfix

eagle


----------



## jusnikki

soar


----------



## babetoo

up


----------



## jusnikki

balloons


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bump


----------



## simonbaker

cars


----------



## MSC

Hirondels


----------



## Selkie

swallows


----------



## Zhizara

gulps


----------



## simonbaker

beer


----------



## Zhizara

keg


----------



## MSC

Cask


----------



## babetoo

cleaver


----------



## Zhizara

chop


----------



## roadfix

shop


----------



## simonbaker

Candy


----------



## Zhizara

sweet


----------



## simonbaker

tooth


----------



## Zhizara

saber


----------



## roadfix

saw


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wood


----------



## chopper

Spoon


----------



## Dawgluver

Fork


----------



## chopper

Spork


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## jusnikki

trip


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## babetoo

fun


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxation


----------



## roadfix

zen


----------



## simonbaker

Tea


----------



## Zhizara

leaves


----------



## simonbaker

Autumn


----------



## roadfix

fall


----------



## simonbaker

Accidental


----------



## roadfix

Tourist


----------



## chopper

Town


----------



## babetoo

crier


----------



## Zhizara

whiner


----------



## jusnikki

wine-o lol


----------



## simonbaker

Drunk


----------



## Dawgluver

Rummy


----------



## simonbaker

cards


----------



## chopper

Greeting


----------



## simonbaker

card


----------



## Dawgluver

Wool


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Black sheep


----------



## Zhizara

bum


----------



## MSC

Importune


----------



## Zhizara

implore


----------



## Aunt Bea

beg


----------



## babetoo

panhandle


----------



## simonbaker

homeless


----------



## chopper

bridge


----------



## simonbaker

Dental


----------



## chopper

teeth


----------



## babetoo

dentures


----------



## MSC

Fangs


----------



## Zhizara

venom


----------



## simonbaker

Snake


----------



## Zhizara

grass


----------



## MSC

Widow


----------



## Zhizara

golf


----------



## simonbaker

course


----------



## Zhizara

coarse


----------



## simonbaker

Attitude


----------



## roadfix

positive


----------



## simonbaker

charge


----------



## MSC

Brigade (as in the "Light"


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## Zhizara

smart


----------



## simonbaker

genius


----------



## babetoo

wise


----------



## Zhizara

owl


----------



## CWS4322

night


----------



## Zhizara

crawler


----------



## Aunt Bea

creepy


----------



## simonbaker

Creepey


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> Creepey


I believe Aunt Bea 'creepied' in before you, so the only answer to double creepies is:
Crawly


----------



## babetoo

spiders


----------



## simonbaker

Rodents


----------



## Zhizara

squirrels


----------



## MSC

Scavengers


----------



## simonbaker

Buzzards


----------



## MSC

Raptors


----------



## Zhizara

hawks


----------



## MSC

Peddles


----------



## Zhizara

petals


----------



## roadfix

rose


----------



## Zhizara

garden


----------



## roadfix

variety


----------



## Zhizara

assortment


----------



## jusnikki

chocolates


----------



## simonbaker

cravings


----------



## my2girls

Constant


----------



## roadfix

Comment


----------



## my2girls

Tea!


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## simonbaker

favors


----------



## babetoo

paybacks


----------



## Aunt Bea

revenge


----------



## Zhizara

retaliation


----------



## MSC

Reprisal


----------



## Zhizara

payback


----------



## jusnikki

borrow


----------



## MSC

Procure


----------



## Zhizara

supply


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Demand


----------



## Zhizara

insist


----------



## simonbaker

Dominate


----------



## babetoo

rule


----------



## Aunt Bea

golden


----------



## MSC

Fleece


----------



## Zhizara

defraud


----------



## simonbaker

forge


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Anvil


----------



## Zhizara

blacksmith


----------



## MSC

Horseshoe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Throw


----------



## roadfix

Down


----------



## Zhizara

duck


----------



## roadfix

quack


----------



## babetoo

doctor ( been watching murray trial)


----------



## Zhizara

alterate


----------



## simonbaker

sew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

needle


----------



## Zhizara

haystack


----------



## Aunt Bea

Marijuana


----------



## Zhizara

weed


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nuisance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pest


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Control


----------



## simonbaker

Dominate


----------



## roadfix

Leather


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dictator


----------



## simonbaker

rules


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Break


----------



## simonbaker

smashed


----------



## MSC

Inebriated


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stupefied!


----------



## Zhizara

agog


----------



## babetoo

incredulous


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stare


----------



## Zhizara

gawk


----------



## Aunt Bea

gape


----------



## Zhizara

rubberneck


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bobble-head


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shake


----------



## Zhizara

rattle


----------



## MSC

LOL what else could I reply other than "Roll"!


----------



## Zhizara

LOL!

model


----------



## Aunt Bea

husband


----------



## Zhizara

wife


----------



## Aunt Bea

mother


----------



## Zhizara

sauce


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pasta


----------



## MSC

Putanesca


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## babetoo

food


----------



## simonbaker

fight


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bully


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Awkward


----------



## simonbaker

Weird


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Me!


----------



## Zhizara

purple


----------



## simonbaker

Individual


----------



## Zhizara

single


----------



## Somebunny

Life


----------



## Vanilla Bean

exist


----------



## MSC

Endure


----------



## Zhizara

tolerate


----------



## Aunt Bea

respect


----------



## Zhizara

recognition


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Digital


----------



## Zhizara

analog


----------



## MSC

Computer


----------



## Zhizara

geek


----------



## babetoo

smart


----------



## Zhizara

phone


----------



## jusnikki

call


----------



## Zhizara

raise


----------



## jusnikki

salary


----------



## simonbaker

wage


----------



## Zhizara

paycheck


----------



## simonbaker

Taxes


----------



## Zhizara

death


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lady


----------



## roadfix

Gaga


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ew


----------



## MSC

Celebs


----------



## Zhizara

paparazzi


----------



## jusnikki

chaos


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Alignment


----------



## shnooky

Alignment------Fix


----------



## babetoo

repair


----------



## Zhizara

mend


----------



## simonbaker

patch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quilt


----------



## Zhizara

blanket


----------



## Aunt Bea

cover


----------



## Zhizara

charge


----------



## Vanilla Bean

card


----------



## Zhizara

shark


----------



## Aunt Bea

fin


----------



## Zhizara

flipper


----------



## Aunt Bea

pancake


----------



## Zhizara

makeup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Reconcile


----------



## CWS4322

separation


----------



## Zhizara

isolation


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Quarantine


----------



## MSC

Sequester


----------



## simonbaker

sick


----------



## Zhizara

debilitated


----------



## simonbaker

Intoxicated


----------



## Zhizara

sloshed


----------



## simonbaker

Hammered


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nailed


----------



## simonbaker

build


----------



## Vanilla Bean

construct


----------



## simonbaker

worker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

user


----------



## simonbaker

drug


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pill


----------



## simonbaker

cutter


----------



## babetoo

cookie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sheet


----------



## Zhizara

addict


----------



## Aunt Bea

junkie

Did you know that addict was originally from Roman law.  When a person could not pay his debts he was awarded to his creditor as a slave. *addict:to award as a slave.*


----------



## Zhizara

drugs


----------



## jusnikki

medication


----------



## Zhizara

meditation


----------



## Aunt Bea

ponder


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Hmmm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

what


----------



## simonbaker

else


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Matters


----------



## babetoo

relevant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

important


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trivial


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Minuscule


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Infinitesimal


----------



## babetoo

tiny


----------



## Aunt Bea

tot


----------



## simonbaker

Tator


----------



## Aunt Bea

common


----------



## simonbaker

Regular


----------



## roadfix

average


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Ordinary


----------



## simonbaker

family


----------



## chopper

values


----------



## simonbaker

sale


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Mark down


----------



## Vanilla Bean

save


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rescue


----------



## Zhizara

save


----------



## Aunt Bea

scrimp


----------



## Vanilla Bean

settle


----------



## babetoo

less


----------



## Vanilla Bean

more


----------



## roadfix

mas


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Sam


----------



## roadfix

Club


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Soda


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pop


----------



## roadfix

Mom


----------



## babetoo

love


----------



## Zhizara

story


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fairy tale


----------



## Zhizara

fiction


----------



## roadfix

pulp


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fruit


----------



## Zhizara

cake


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Batter


----------



## Zhizara

baseball


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## Somebunny

Show


----------



## babetoo

tell


----------



## Zhizara

William


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prince


----------



## jusnikki

Princess


----------



## Zhizara

Fiona


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Apple

(Fiona Apple is a music artist)


----------



## She Eats Cheese

iPhone


----------



## roadfix

5


----------



## WickedLemon

Gum


----------



## simonbaker

smacking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lip


----------



## babetoo

kiss


----------



## Zhizara

smooch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peck


----------



## Zhizara

bushel


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Barrell


----------



## jusnikki

Rum


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Runner


----------



## elaine l

marathon


----------



## jusnikki

training


----------



## Zhizara

wheels


----------



## jusnikki

Hot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pants


----------



## simonbaker

slacks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jeans


----------



## simonbaker

coolots

Is anyone old enough to remember those?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

capris

_Yes.. lol.. I don't know if I'm old enough, but my mom always called them that._


----------



## simonbaker

shorts


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Films


----------



## simonbaker

clips


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Videos


----------



## Vanilla Bean

movies


----------



## CWS4322

trailers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tractor


----------



## Zhizara

denim


----------



## Aunt Bea

blue


----------



## Zhizara

law


----------



## Aunt Bea

order


----------



## Zhizara

command


----------



## Vanilla Bean

central


----------



## Zhizara

square


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Circle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

friends


----------



## elaine l

besties


----------



## jusnikki

enemies


----------



## simonbaker

war


----------



## jusnikki

games


----------



## simonbaker

Board


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wood


----------



## simonbaker

symphoney


----------



## Vanilla Bean

orchestra


----------



## simonbaker

Performance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

act


----------



## simonbaker

class


----------



## Vanilla Bean

first


----------



## simonbaker

grade


----------



## babetoo

school


----------



## Vanilla Bean

book


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mark


----------



## jusnikki

Scar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burn


----------



## simonbaker

out


----------



## Vanilla Bean

house


----------



## Zhizara

Doctor


----------



## simonbaker

Dolittle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lazy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Day


----------



## Zhizara

shift


----------



## jusnikki

stick


----------



## Vanilla Bean

figure


----------



## simonbaker

model


----------



## Vanilla Bean

runway


----------



## babetoo

child


----------



## roadfix

play


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dough


----------



## Zhizara

money


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wallet


----------



## simonbaker

Purse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

luggage


----------



## simonbaker

Travel


----------



## Zhizara

agent


----------



## Aunt Bea

orange


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sherbet


----------



## Zhizara

gelatto


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dessert


----------



## simonbaker

pie


----------



## babetoo

cake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cup


----------



## simonbaker

Bra


----------



## Zhizara

lingerie


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Neglige


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lace


----------



## simonbaker

leather


----------



## Zhizara

rawhide


----------



## simonbaker

Cowboy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boots


----------



## simonbaker

Puss N'

_just saw the movie._


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Shrek


----------



## simonbaker

Fiona


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple


----------



## simonbaker

pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plate

_I hope you enjoyed the movie, simon!_


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Dish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

saucer


----------



## babetoo

cup


----------



## Vanilla Bean

noodles

_That is the first thing I thought of, because I have Cup O' Noodles a lot._


----------



## kezlehan

Egg


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fried


----------



## Zhizara

bowl


----------



## kezlehan

Round


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wheel


----------



## Zhizara

invention


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gadget


----------



## Zhizara

Inspector


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quality


----------



## simonbaker

control


----------



## roadfix

freak


----------



## simonbaker

out


----------



## babetoo

up


----------



## Zhizara

over


----------



## kezlehan

Board


----------



## Zhizara

meeting


----------



## jusnikki

congregate


----------



## simonbaker

Assembly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

man


----------



## simonbaker

women


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shopping


----------



## simonbaker

mall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

walker


----------



## simonbaker

cane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sugar


----------



## roadfix

daddy


----------



## babetoo

mommy


----------



## roadfix

dearest


----------



## simonbaker

movie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

drama


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## Zhizara

Bicycle


----------



## jusnikki

scooter


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Skeeter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bug


----------



## chopper

Pester


----------



## simonbaker

Annoyance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

neighbor


----------



## kezlehan

Hood


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Bag


----------



## Selkie

sack


----------



## Vanilla Bean

paper


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Origami


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fold


----------



## Zhizara

riding


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horse


----------



## Zhizara

around


----------



## Aunt Bea

monkey


----------



## Zhizara

wrench


----------



## Aunt Bea

pipe


----------



## Zhizara

smoke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fire


----------



## babetoo

bright


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eyes


----------



## chopper

Nose


----------



## Vanilla Bean

runny


----------



## Zhizara

eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken


----------



## Zhizara

coward


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nerd


----------



## Zhizara

geek


----------



## 61Grampyjoe

Plural for GOOK (lots of nasty stuff)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slime


----------



## kezlehan

Goo


----------



## roadfix

shoe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horn


----------



## simonbaker

corncopia


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thanksgiving


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

supper


----------



## simonbaker

Dessert


----------



## babetoo

treat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

trick


----------



## Zhizara

bamboozle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shock


----------



## Zhizara

absorber


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bounty


----------



## Zhizara

mutiny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

battle


----------



## Zhizara

fatigue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

syndrome


----------



## Zhizara

complex


----------



## Aunt Bea

carbohydrate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pasta


----------



## simonbaker

Bolognse


----------



## Zhizara

sauce


----------



## hamm4

Apple


----------



## Dawgluver

Seed


----------



## hamm4

Flower


----------



## Dawgluver

Power


----------



## babetoo

electric


----------



## Vanilla Bean

amp


----------



## hamm4

Bass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

guitar


----------



## hamm4

Band


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rubber


----------



## hamm4

Neck


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yellow


----------



## hamm4

Sun


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spot


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Run

(See Spot run. Run Spot run.)


----------



## hamm4

Race


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rat


----------



## hamm4

Mouse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Ball


----------



## kezlehan

Snow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fort


----------



## simonbaker

Cheyene


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mountain


----------



## roadfix

lion


----------



## simonbaker

zoo


----------



## Zhizara

keeper


----------



## chopper

Hubby!


----------



## simonbaker

Commitment


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oath


----------



## simonbaker

Pledge


----------



## Vanilla Bean

allegiance


----------



## simonbaker

flag


----------



## Zhizara

loyalty


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## babetoo

fall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

back


----------



## simonbaker

Tailgaiting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

football


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## Vanilla Bean

board


----------



## Zhizara

stiff


----------



## Aunt Bea

drink!


----------



## Zhizara

water


----------



## babetoo

wet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

damp


----------



## Zhizara

moist


----------



## simonbaker

towelette


----------



## babetoo

wipe


----------



## simonbaker

bathroom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

towel


----------



## simonbaker

dry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arid


----------



## hamm4

Desert


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sand


----------



## hamm4

Beach


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flip-flops


----------



## chopper

Summer


----------



## hamm4

Hot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sauce


----------



## hamm4

Gravy


----------



## babetoo

giblets


----------



## hamm4

Chicken


----------



## TATTRAT

Yellow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

banana


----------



## TATTRAT

peanut butter jelly time


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Zhizara

sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## Zhizara

whiz


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kid


----------



## kezlehan

Child


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Julia


----------



## babetoo

chef


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iron


----------



## simonbaker

shirts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tee


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Time


----------



## Zhizara

baby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

infant


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## hamm4

Pampers


----------



## Zhizara

spa


----------



## Vanilla Bean

massage


----------



## Zhizara

knead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dough


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nut


----------



## Zhizara

crazy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

looney


----------



## Zhizara

wacko


----------



## Vanilla Bean

insane


----------



## Aunt Bea

asylum


----------



## simonbaker

Whitecoats


----------



## Zhizara

sanctuary


----------



## simonbaker

Religous


----------



## Zhizara

pious


----------



## simonbaker

subdued


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Restrained


----------



## chopper

Tied


----------



## babetoo

arrested


----------



## Vanilla Bean

police


----------



## hamm4

Station


----------



## Vanilla Bean

railroad


----------



## Zhizara

train


----------



## babetoo

wreck


----------



## Dinner4Two

automobile


----------



## Vanilla Bean

repair


----------



## simonbaker

broken


----------



## hamm4

Arm


----------



## chopper

Leg


----------



## Dinner4Two

chicken


----------



## hamm4

Fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fish


----------



## Dinner4Two

sticks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stones


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Styx


----------



## Vanilla Bean

music


----------



## hamm4

Dance


----------



## chopper

Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thighs


----------



## babetoo

breasts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chest


----------



## Zhizara

drawers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

match


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stick


----------



## hamm4

Kindling


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot


----------



## roadfix

tamale


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wrap


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gift


----------



## roadfix

certificate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

birth


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baby!


----------



## roadfix

Jesus


----------



## Vanilla Bean

innocent


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## hamm4

Teenager


----------



## Vanilla Bean

young


----------



## Dinner4Two

children


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kids


----------



## Dinner4Two

toys


----------



## hamm4

Play


----------



## Vanilla Bean

games


----------



## hamm4

Win


----------



## babetoo

prize


----------



## hamm4

Trophy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Husband


----------



## babetoo

gone


----------



## Zhizara

fishing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

worm


----------



## Zhizara

hole


----------



## roadfix

black


----------



## simonbaker

blue


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Moon


----------



## simonbaker

river


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Serenity


----------



## hamm4

Peace


----------



## simonbaker

Quiet


----------



## babetoo

shush


----------



## Somebunny

Whisper


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wind


----------



## Zhizara

clock


----------



## Aunt Bea

tower


----------



## simonbaker

leaning


----------



## Selkie

Attraction


----------



## Zhizara

repulsion


----------



## babetoo

disgust


----------



## Zhizara

loathing


----------



## simonbaker

Counceling


----------



## hamm4

Marriage


----------



## simonbaker

Forever


----------



## Zhizara

eternity


----------



## simonbaker

Infinity


----------



## Zhizara

unending


----------



## hamm4

Beginning


----------



## simonbaker

start


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frighten


----------



## simonbaker

scarey


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn


----------



## hamm4

Butter


----------



## Zhizara

ram


----------



## Aunt Bea

sheep


----------



## Zhizara

wool


----------



## Aunt Bea

sweater


----------



## cara

winter


----------



## Zhizara

coat


----------



## roadfix

hanger


----------



## Dinner4Two

closet


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Storage


----------



## simonbaker

unit


----------



## cara

Team


----------



## Zhizara

football


----------



## Selkie

dumb


----------



## Zhizara

speechless


----------



## Vanilla Bean

awed


----------



## simonbaker

impressive


----------



## Vanilla Bean

attention


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grabber


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pickpocket


----------



## hamm4

Thief


----------



## Zhizara

criminal


----------



## simonbaker

minds


----------



## hamm4

Brains


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smarts


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hurts


----------



## Selkie

Hertz


----------



## Zhizara

Selkie said:


> Hertz





rental


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hat


----------



## jusnikki

head


----------



## babetoo

ear muffs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warmth


----------



## Zhizara

heat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

furnace


----------



## hamm4

Hot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

seat


----------



## simonbaker

belt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

black


----------



## simonbaker

_& _blue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dress


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clothe


----------



## Zhizara

wear


----------



## Selkie

adorn


----------



## simonbaker

wornout


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fatigue


----------



## kezlehan

Tired


----------



## Zhizara

weary


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bushed


----------



## babetoo

pooped


----------



## hamm4

Fart


----------



## Zhizara

flatulence


----------



## simonbaker

Smelley


----------



## babetoo

stink


----------



## simonbaker

skunk


----------



## Zhizara

polecat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tomcat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fighter jet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plane


----------



## Zhizara

level


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Head


----------



## Zhizara

knuckle


----------



## Selkie

noogie


----------



## Zhizara

prank


----------



## Vanilla Bean

joke


----------



## Aunt Bea

trick


----------



## Zhizara

funny


----------



## Aunt Bea

bone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comical


----------



## roadfix

co*n*ical


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christmas tree


----------



## Zhizara

evergreen


----------



## Selkie

pine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cone


----------



## hamm4

Ice cream


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sundae


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

parfait


----------



## Zhizara

layered


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shrek (ogres have layers)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

monster


----------



## Zhizara

truck


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bed


----------



## Zhizara

roses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thorns


----------



## simonbaker

side


----------



## roadfix

dish


----------



## simonbaker

fine


----------



## Zhizara

ticket


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Concert


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pianist


----------



## hamm4

Orchestra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Music


----------



## hamm4

Off key


----------



## simonbaker

keyboard


----------



## simonbaker

nerd


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dweeb


----------



## Zhizara

player


----------



## Selkie

piano


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## mudbug

handle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

carry


----------



## Selkie

backpack


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shoulders


----------



## babetoo

gravel


----------



## roadfix

crushed


----------



## simonbaker

pineapple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Allergy


----------



## simonbaker

medication


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pills


----------



## simonbaker

Happy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ecstatic


----------



## simonbaker

Thrilled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

excited


----------



## Zhizara

nervous


----------



## roadfix

anxious


----------



## hamm4

Scared


----------



## roadfix

Straight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arrow


----------



## Zhizara

root


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tree


----------



## Zhizara

leaves


----------



## Vanilla Bean

goes


----------



## Zhizara

ape


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mimic


----------



## Selkie

pantomime


----------



## cara

circus


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tent


----------



## cara

camping


----------



## Zhizara

campfire


----------



## babetoo

marshmallows


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot cocoa


----------



## simonbaker

snowstorm


----------



## roadfix

stranded


----------



## Vanilla Bean

island


----------



## hamm4

Water


----------



## Zhizara

thirst


----------



## Aunt Bea

quench


----------



## Vanilla Bean

refresh


----------



## roadfix

nap


----------



## simonbaker

power


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ranger


----------



## simonbaker

Forest


----------



## babetoo

trees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christmas


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lights


----------



## Vanilla Bean

camera


----------



## Zhizara

action


----------



## Vanilla Bean

motion


----------



## Zhizara

picture


----------



## Vanilla Bean

movie


----------



## cara

cinema


----------



## Vanilla Bean

theater


----------



## roadfix

arts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

liberal


----------



## Zhizara

generous


----------



## Aunt Bea

portion


----------



## Vanilla Bean

glutton


----------



## Zhizara

gobbler


----------



## Aunt Bea

turkey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

day


----------



## Aunt Bea

break


----------



## Zhizara

shatter


----------



## Aunt Bea

nerves


----------



## Vanilla Bean

anxious


----------



## kezlehan

Worried.


----------



## Zhizara

fretful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

irritated


----------



## Zhizara

irked


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mad


----------



## babetoo

angry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flustered


----------



## Zhizara

insane


----------



## roadfix

asylum


----------



## Vanilla Bean

institution


----------



## CWS4322

government


----------



## roadfix

local


----------



## Vanilla Bean

close


----------



## Aunt Bea

call


----------



## Vanilla Bean

phone


----------



## hamm4

Cell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prison


----------



## roadfix

term


----------



## Vanilla Bean

semester


----------



## babetoo

year


----------



## Vanilla Bean

new


----------



## Zhizara

used


----------



## Vanilla Bean

borrowed


----------



## Somebunny

Blue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

velvet


----------



## Zhizara

antlers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horns


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

knuckles


----------



## TATTRAT

Muggsy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mob


----------



## Zhizara

riot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wal-Mart


----------



## babetoo

bargain


----------



## TATTRAT

thrifty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

economical


----------



## Zhizara

cheap


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bird


----------



## Selkie

feathers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ruffled


----------



## Zhizara

ridges


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chips


----------



## Zhizara

poker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strip


----------



## hamm4

Tease


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taunt


----------



## Zhizara

flaunt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

show


----------



## hamm4

Display


----------



## Zhizara

case


----------



## hamm4

Box


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gift


----------



## babetoo

wrap


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plastic


----------



## Zhizara

paper


----------



## Aunt Bea

moon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

full


----------



## Zhizara

sated


----------



## Aunt Bea

satisfied


----------



## Zhizara

content


----------



## babetoo

relaxed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

calm


----------



## hamm4

Peaceful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

serene


----------



## Zhizara

tranquil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiet


----------



## Zhizara

still


----------



## roadfix

life


----------



## Vanilla Bean

after


----------



## Zhizara

dinner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

drink


----------



## hamm4

Cocktail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shrimp


----------



## hamm4

Grilled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

charcoal


----------



## babetoo

black


----------



## hamm4

Drawings


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sketches


----------



## Zhizara

artist


----------



## Vanilla Bean

talented


----------



## Zhizara

gifted


----------



## roadfix

tax


----------



## Zhizara

excise


----------



## roadfix

exercise


----------



## babetoo

pain-full


----------



## Zhizara

ouch


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Exclamation.


----------



## Zhizara

point


----------



## Vanilla Bean

finger


----------



## Zhizara

paint


----------



## Aunt Bea

brush


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hair


----------



## roadfix

cuts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slices


----------



## Zhizara

dices


----------



## Selkie

chops


----------



## Vanilla Bean

knife


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Blade


----------



## Zhizara

runner


----------



## Selkie

marathon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

race


----------



## Zhizara

track


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hunt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

deer


----------



## hamm4

Doe


----------



## Zhizara

dough


----------



## simonbaker

boy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Puppy


----------



## babetoo

wiggler


----------



## hamm4

Fidget


----------



## Zhizara

squirm


----------



## Aunt Bea

squeal


----------



## Zhizara

screech


----------



## Aunt Bea

owl


----------



## Zhizara

barn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cats


----------



## simonbaker

Favorite


----------



## Zhizara

preferred


----------



## simonbaker

selective


----------



## babetoo

choosier


----------



## Aunt Bea

picky


----------



## simonbaker

Finikey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cats (again, sorry)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

musical


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chairs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lounge


----------



## Zhizara

lizard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

leaping


----------



## Zhizara

Lords


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ladies


----------



## simonbaker

Night


----------



## roadfix

Owl


----------



## simonbaker

Wise


----------



## roadfix

Men


----------



## simonbaker

Strength


----------



## Vanilla Bean

muscles


----------



## babetoo

bulging


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stomach


----------



## Aunt Bea

ache


----------



## Zhizara

tooth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cavity


----------



## Zhizara

search


----------



## Aunt Bea

light


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night


----------



## roadfix

owl


----------



## Zhizara

awl


----------



## Vanilla Bean

leather


----------



## roadfix

straps


----------



## Vanilla Bean

reins


----------



## Zhizara

curbs


----------



## babetoo

sidewalks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cement


----------



## roadfix

Portland


----------



## Vanilla Bean

city


----------



## Zhizara

slicker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain


----------



## Selkie

showers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

April


----------



## Zhizara

spring


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mattress


----------



## babetoo

soft


----------



## roadfix

ware


----------



## simonbaker

Corning


----------



## Vanilla Bean

glass


----------



## simonbaker

ware


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## Zhizara

dressing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ranch


----------



## Zhizara

hand


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fingers


----------



## babetoo

rings


----------



## roadfix

Lord


----------



## simonbaker

Religous


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ceremony


----------



## Zhizara

ritual


----------



## Selkie

tradition


----------



## Zhizara

custom


----------



## roadfix

made


----------



## Zhizara

created


----------



## Vanilla Bean

designed


----------



## simonbaker

tailored


----------



## roadfix

look


----------



## simonbaker

see


----------



## Zhizara

observe


----------



## roadfix

stalk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

celery


----------



## luv2cook35

leaves


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tree


----------



## luv2cook35

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pasta


----------



## luv2cook35

tomatillos


----------



## Vanilla Bean

delicious


----------



## luv2cook35

lobster


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter


----------



## luv2cook35

cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tartar


----------



## luv2cook35

sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti


----------



## luv2cook35

ravioli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pockets


----------



## hamm4

Coat


----------



## luv2cook35

down


----------



## hamm4

Comforter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warmth


----------



## hamm4

Fire


----------



## luv2cook35

escarole - just to get back to food ; )


----------



## hamm4

Salad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green


----------



## luv2cook35

sustainable


----------



## hamm4

Anchovies


----------



## luv2cook35

salty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dog


----------



## luv2cook35

black


----------



## hamm4

Poodle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fluffy


----------



## luv2cook35

piddle


----------



## luv2cook35

cotton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swab


----------



## luv2cook35

forensics


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lab


----------



## luv2cook35

retriever


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fetch


----------



## babetoo

catch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cold


----------



## simonbaker

FLU


----------



## luv2cook35

chimney


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Smoke


----------



## luv2cook35

chiminere


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stack


----------



## Zhizara

pancakes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

syrup


----------



## roadfix

maple


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Tree


----------



## roadfix

hugger


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Arms


----------



## roadfix

dealer


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Car


----------



## babetoo

gas


----------



## Aunt Bea

fumes


----------



## simonbaker

Deadly


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Senate


----------



## simonbaker

bill


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Headache


----------



## Aunt Bea

remedy


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Healthy


----------



## simonbaker

choice


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Freedom


----------



## simonbaker

Constitution


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Rights (know them)


----------



## simonbaker

campain


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Hopeful


----------



## simonbaker

realistic?


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Present day


----------



## simonbaker

workable


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Progress


----------



## simonbaker

Attitude


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Positive


----------



## simonbaker

outlook


----------



## Delicious-chefD

View


----------



## simonbaker

master


----------



## Delicious-chefD

King


----------



## simonbaker

Dominate


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Strong


----------



## simonbaker

Power


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Control


----------



## simonbaker

Dominetress


----------



## luv2cook35

escape


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Run away


----------



## simonbaker

Bolt


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Fix


----------



## simonbaker

repair


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Broken


----------



## simonbaker

glass


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Stained


----------



## simonbaker

Tide


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Clean


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Mrs.


----------



## roadfix

Olsen


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Name


----------



## roadfix

Tune


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Music


----------



## hamm4

Song


----------



## Zhizara

bird


----------



## hamm4

Robin


----------



## Zhizara

Hood


----------



## Aunt Bea

wink


----------



## luv2cook35

flirt


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Hearts


----------



## simonbaker

Cards


----------



## roadfix

credit


----------



## luv2cook35

score


----------



## babetoo

high


----------



## simonbaker

stakes


----------



## luv2cook35

tents


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Campfire


----------



## simonbaker

mosquitoes


----------



## luv2cook35

smores


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Marshmellows


----------



## simonbaker

Hersheys


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Gram crackers


----------



## simonbaker

kids


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Dirty fingers


----------



## simonbaker

mess


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Towels


----------



## simonbaker

paper


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Cut


----------



## simonbaker

bleed


----------



## roadfix

Profusely


----------



## Zhizara

abundant


----------



## Aunt Bea

copious


----------



## Vanilla Bean

a lot


----------



## roadfix

Bulk


----------



## Zhizara

parcel


----------



## roadfix

post


----------



## Zhizara

fence


----------



## Vanilla Bean

picket


----------



## Zhizara

boycott


----------



## Vanilla Bean

protest


----------



## babetoo

peaceful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night


----------



## simonbaker

light


----------



## Vanilla Bean

house


----------



## roadfix

guest


----------



## Zhizara

visitor


----------



## Aunt Bea

tourist


----------



## babetoo

money


----------



## roadfix

talks


----------



## Aunt Bea

bull


----------



## roadfix

puck


----------



## Aunt Bea

hockey


----------



## Zhizara

stick


----------



## roadfix

flog


----------



## Zhizara

whip


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cool


----------



## simonbaker

temperatures


----------



## Zhizara

fever


----------



## simonbaker

Blister


----------



## Zhizara

bubble


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gum


----------



## Zhizara

gumbo


----------



## babetoo

cajun


----------



## Zhizara

spicy


----------



## Aunt Bea

novel


----------



## jusnikki

Read


----------



## Vanilla Bean

library


----------



## jusnikki

quiet


----------



## Zhizara

calm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smooth


----------



## babetoo

skin


----------



## hamm4

Lotion


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Smooth


----------



## hamm4

Rough


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Rocky


----------



## hamm4

Mountains


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Air


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cleaner


----------



## simonbaker

dry


----------



## hamm4

Yeast


----------



## Delicious-chefD

Rise


----------



## babetoo

bread


----------



## Zhizara

knead


----------



## Vanilla Bean

work


----------



## roadfix

schedule


----------



## jusnikki

Order


----------



## Zhizara

command


----------



## jusnikki

boss


----------



## Vanilla Bean

manager


----------



## jusnikki

supervisor


----------



## roadfix

soup


----------



## subrosa

*Bach > baseball*

Bach > baseball ... very clever!


----------



## roadfix

subrosa said:


> Bach > baseball ... very clever!


New player, you're out of sync.


----------



## jusnikki

roadfix said:


> soup


 

tomatoes


----------



## babetoo

creamed


----------



## Aunt Bea

potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mashed


----------



## roadfix

smashed


----------



## simonbaker

potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spuds


----------



## Zhizara

suds


----------



## babetoo

beer


----------



## Zhizara

belly


----------



## roadfix

Dancer


----------



## simonbaker

Theater


----------



## Vanilla Bean

movie


----------



## Zhizara

popcorn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

whiz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kid


----------



## Zhizara

tease


----------



## roadfix

hair


----------



## simonbaker

Coloring


----------



## babetoo

crayons


----------



## simonbaker

Kindergarden


----------



## roadfix

Cop


----------



## simonbaker

Robbers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thieves


----------



## Zhizara

criminals


----------



## roadfix

animals


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zoo


----------



## roadfix

zoom


----------



## jusnikki

car


----------



## roadfix

card


----------



## babetoo

license


----------



## Vanilla Bean

identity


----------



## simonbaker

theft


----------



## hamm4

Burglary


----------



## babetoo

outrage


----------



## simonbaker

Upset


----------



## Vanilla Bean

anger


----------



## roadfix

management


----------



## Aunt Bea

trainee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apprentice


----------



## Zhizara

novice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

amateur


----------



## Zhizara

wannabe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dreams


----------



## simonbaker

subconscience


----------



## Vanilla Bean

thoughts


----------



## simonbaker

Telepathic


----------



## Zhizara

psychic


----------



## simonbaker

medium


----------



## roadfix

rare


----------



## Zhizara

unique


----------



## Vanilla Bean

special


----------



## Zhizara

effects


----------



## simonbaker

affects


----------



## Zhizara

influences


----------



## roadfix

Influenza


----------



## simonbaker

Sickness


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flu


----------



## babetoo

yuck


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ick


----------



## roadfix

sick


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ill


----------



## Zhizara

queasy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nauseous


----------



## roadfix

gaseous


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bloated


----------



## Zhizara

puffy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eyes


----------



## roadfix

March


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spring


----------



## roadfix

break


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smash


----------



## Zhizara

crash


----------



## chopper

Landing


----------



## Zhizara

stairs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steps


----------



## babetoo

steep


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hill


----------



## Zhizara

valley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

girl


----------



## Zhizara

talk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

show


----------



## roadfix

time


----------



## Zhizara

travel


----------



## roadfix

agent


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cleaning


----------



## roadfix

crew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

road


----------



## Zhizara

kill


----------



## roadfix

Bill


----------



## Zhizara

invoice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

statement


----------



## roadfix

official


----------



## Vanilla Bean

government


----------



## babetoo

mess


----------



## roadfix

hall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mark


----------



## Zhizara

grade


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## babetoo

learn


----------



## simonbaker

education


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mind


----------



## Zhizara

matter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

subject


----------



## roadfix

subjective


----------



## Vanilla Bean

perspective


----------



## Zhizara

view


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scenic


----------



## roadfix

tour


----------



## Zhizara

bus


----------



## simonbaker

School


----------



## babetoo

learn


----------



## chopper

Teach


----------



## roadfix

children


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kids


----------



## simonbaker

adolescents


----------



## Zhizara

teens


----------



## roadfix

pregnancy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

months


----------



## Zhizara

year


----------



## Vanilla Bean

new


----------



## jusnikki

Beginning


----------



## babetoo

ending


----------



## Vanilla Bean

conclusion


----------



## simonbaker

death


----------



## roadfix

sentence


----------



## simonbaker

paragraph


----------



## Zhizara

chapter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

final


----------



## Zhizara

last


----------



## lady celestial

post


----------



## simonbaker

Fence


----------



## babetoo

sword


----------



## simonbaker

Armour


----------



## Zhizara

mail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

box


----------



## roadfix

cutter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scissors


----------



## Zhizara

paper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

doll


----------



## Zhizara

guy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

diners

_I think that came to mind first because of "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives." ... lol_


----------



## lady celestial

eating


----------



## Vanilla Bean

enjoying


----------



## lady celestial

pleasure


----------



## Vanilla Bean

leisure


----------



## lady celestial

free


----------



## Vanilla Bean

born


----------



## lady celestial

baby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

face


----------



## lady celestial

book


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shelf


----------



## lady celestial

storage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unit


----------



## simonbaker

blood


----------



## Zhizara

closet


----------



## Aunt Bea

messy


----------



## Zhizara

fingerpaints


----------



## simonbaker

Babysitting


----------



## roadfix

Nanny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sitcom


----------



## babetoo

funny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

humor


----------



## simonbaker

giggle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chuckle


----------



## Zhizara

guffaw


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burst


----------



## simonbaker

Balloon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

air


----------



## Zhizara

vent


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gripe


----------



## Zhizara

grouch


----------



## roadfix

Groucho


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marks


----------



## simonbaker

Doodle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pad


----------



## simonbaker

eye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rib


----------



## simonbaker

B.B.Q


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sauce


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dish


----------



## Zhizara

bowl


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salad


----------



## roadfix

dressing


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dining


----------



## simonbaker

out


----------



## Vanilla Bean

house


----------



## roadfix

guest


----------



## Vanilla Bean

room


----------



## jusnikki

area


----------



## babetoo

neighborhood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

community


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Zhizara

wiggle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jiggle


----------



## carpy1985

Bottom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rump


----------



## carpy1985

Steak


----------



## Zhizara

stake


----------



## Aunt Bea

out


----------



## Zhizara

doors


----------



## roadfix

Jim


----------



## Aunt Bea

bathtub


----------



## Vanilla Bean

water


----------



## simonbaker

bed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bugs


----------



## simonbaker

Exterminator


----------



## Vanilla Bean

terminator


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## babetoo

theater


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter


----------



## roadfix

smooth


----------



## Zhizara

rough


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard


----------



## roadfix

rock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salt


----------



## Zhizara

pepper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shaker


----------



## simonbaker

mill


----------



## babetoo

flour


----------



## Zhizara

flower


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stem


----------



## simonbaker

wine   glass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wine


----------



## Zhizara

stain


----------



## simonbaker

wood


----------



## roadfix

grain


----------



## Zhizara

alcohol


----------



## carpy1985

Hops


----------



## babetoo

malts


----------



## chopper

Shakes


----------



## simonbaker

Parkinson's


----------



## babetoo

disease


----------



## jusnikki

sickness


----------



## Zhizara

ailment


----------



## simonbaker

medical


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alert


----------



## roadfix

First


----------



## babetoo

last


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night


----------



## babetoo

day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sun


----------



## simonbaker

chips


----------



## CWS4322

poutine


----------



## simonbaker

Taffy


----------



## CWS4322

saltwater


----------



## Vanilla Bean

saline


----------



## Zhizara

salty


----------



## roadfix

sweat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

socks


----------



## Zhizara

punches


----------



## CWS4322

boxing


----------



## roadfix

match


----------



## simonbaker

lighter


----------



## CWS4322

fluid


----------



## babetoo

liquid


----------



## simonbaker

ice


----------



## CWS4322

water


----------



## simonbaker

buffalo


----------



## CWS4322

buffalo grass vodka....


----------



## simonbaker

Bloody mary


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oven-baked chicken


----------



## simonbaker

diet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

calories

_I think I got my games mixed up ... sorry... lol_


----------



## simonbaker

exercise


----------



## cara

outside


----------



## Vanilla Bean

patio


----------



## Zhizara

deck


----------



## simonbaker

cards


----------



## babetoo

birthday


----------



## Vanilla Bean

greetings


----------



## Zhizara

suit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bathing


----------



## Zhizara

basting


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## CWS4322

cranberry salsa


----------



## Zhizara

guacamole


----------



## roadfix

avocado


----------



## simonbaker

Avocado


----------



## cara

green


----------



## CWS4322

red


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cherry


----------



## CWS4322

pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tart


----------



## simonbaker

sweet


----------



## Zhizara

sour


----------



## roadfix

note


----------



## Vanilla Bean

memo


----------



## simonbaker

work


----------



## CWS4322

Monday


----------



## Zhizara

, Monday...


----------



## roadfix

football


----------



## Vanilla Bean

game


----------



## CWS4322

Scrabble


----------



## Vanilla Bean

word


----------



## cara

excel


----------



## roadfix

excellent


----------



## cara

graduation


----------



## babetoo

diploma


----------



## simonbaker

Futuristic


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dynamic


----------



## CWS4322

charismatic


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh


----------



## roadfix

meat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grinder


----------



## Zhizara

organ


----------



## CWS4322

monkey


----------



## cara

jungle


----------



## CWS4322

king


----------



## roadfix

kong


----------



## Zhizara

gong


----------



## roadfix

show


----------



## Zhizara

business


----------



## roadfix

suit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

case


----------



## CWS4322

class action suit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

verdict


----------



## CWS4322

outcome


----------



## roadfix

`result


----------



## CWS4322

decision


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decide


----------



## CWS4322

waffle


----------



## simonbaker

fries


----------



## babetoo

french


----------



## chopper

Toast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheers


----------



## CWS4322

email closing


----------



## babetoo

have no clue as how to use this one


----------



## Zhizara

Sincerely?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

respectfully


----------



## Zhizara

truly


----------



## Aunt Bea

yours


----------



## Zhizara

mine


----------



## roadfix

sweeper


----------



## babetoo

street


----------



## roadfix

sesame


----------



## Vanilla Bean

seed


----------



## simonbaker

poppy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flower


----------



## simonbaker

pot


----------



## roadfix

grass


----------



## babetoo

maryjane


----------



## roadfix

doobie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smoke


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cracker


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Graham*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crust


----------



## roadfix

pizza


----------



## Zhizara

parlor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

den


----------



## simonbaker

Bear


----------



## Vanilla Bean

care


----------



## pdswife

care -  giver


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taker


----------



## roadfix

undertaker


----------



## pdswife

Death


----------



## Zhizara

birth


----------



## simonbaker

Canal


----------



## roadfix

Panama


----------



## Zhizara

hat


----------



## babetoo

coat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

over


----------



## Zhizara

above


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beyond


----------



## roadfix

reason


----------



## Vanilla Bean

answer


----------



## Zhizara

question


----------



## roadfix

ask


----------



## simonbaker

faith


----------



## Zhizara

charity


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hope!


----------



## Zhizara

peace


----------



## Aunt Bea

pipe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cleaner


----------



## Zhizara

cleanser


----------



## simonbaker

Abrasive


----------



## babetoo

rough


----------



## simonbaker

& tumble


----------



## babetoo

drier


----------



## Aunt Bea

sheets


----------



## simonbaker

Bedroom


----------



## Aunt Bea

eyes


----------



## Zhizara

ogles


----------



## Aunt Bea

stare


----------



## simonbaker

zone


----------



## babetoo

out


----------



## Zhizara

law


----------



## simonbaker

Sherrrif


----------



## babetoo

constable


----------



## Zhizara

bobby


----------



## simonbaker

Haircut


----------



## Zhizara

shave


----------



## simonbaker

Shower


----------



## Zhizara

shampoo


----------



## Aunt Bea

conditioner


----------



## simonbaker

Trainer


----------



## roadfix

personal


----------



## Zhizara

computer


----------



## roadfix

geek


----------



## Zhizara

nerd


----------



## simonbaker

misfit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

loser


----------



## Zhizara

weeper


----------



## roadfix

sweeper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

broom


----------



## Zhizara

ride


----------



## jusnikki

trip


----------



## Vanilla Bean

head


----------



## Zhizara

cabbage


----------



## simonbaker

saurkraut


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vinegar


----------



## simonbaker

oil


----------



## Zhizara

water


----------



## simonbaker

bridge


----------



## Zhizara

game


----------



## simonbaker

face


----------



## roadfix

off


----------



## simonbaker

Bug repellent


----------



## Zhizara

buzz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cut


----------



## Zhizara

dried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fruit


----------



## Zhizara

loop


----------



## babetoo

hoop


----------



## Vanilla Bean

earring


----------



## simonbaker

clip


----------



## Zhizara

alligator


----------



## Aunt Bea

shoes


----------



## simonbaker

laces


----------



## Zhizara

sneakers


----------



## simonbaker

gym


----------



## roadfix

jungle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tropical


----------



## simonbaker

Umbrella's


----------



## Zhizara

bumbershoots


----------



## Vanilla Bean

amusement


----------



## simonbaker

PARK


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ride


----------



## babetoo

walk


----------



## roadfix

about


----------



## Vanilla Bean

face


----------



## Zhizara

music


----------



## Aunt Bea

man


----------



## Zhizara

manatee


----------



## simonbaker

Florida


----------



## roadfix

oranges


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juice


----------



## simonbaker

kids


----------



## Zhizara

jokes


----------



## roadfix

funny


----------



## simonbaker

giggle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chuckle


----------



## simonbaker

candy


----------



## babetoo

chocolate


----------



## Zhizara

milk


----------



## simonbaker

cookies


----------



## Zhizara

cake


----------



## roadfix

sponge


----------



## simonbaker

bob


----------



## Zhizara

hairdo


----------



## simonbaker

Stylist


----------



## babetoo

beauty


----------



## simonbaker

beast


----------



## Zhizara

brute


----------



## Aunt Bea

force


----------



## Zhizara

Jedi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

return


----------



## Zhizara

exchange


----------



## simonbaker

currency


----------



## roadfix

dollar


----------



## simonbaker

store


----------



## Zhizara

stow


----------



## simonbaker

away


----------



## Zhizara

Dixie


----------



## rozz

Fried


----------



## Zhizara

hungover


----------



## babetoo

painful


----------



## Zhizara

ouch


----------



## simonbaker

Band-aide


----------



## Zhizara

sticky


----------



## rozz

Wicket


----------



## babetoo

cricket


----------



## Zhizara

sport


----------



## simonbaker

bra


----------



## Zhizara

chest


----------



## simonbaker

drawers


----------



## rozz

Bloomers


----------



## Zhizara

flowers


----------



## simonbaker

Funeral


----------



## babetoo

wake


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## simonbaker

Disney


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## simonbaker

pot


----------



## roadfix

luck


----------



## Zhizara

fortune


----------



## cara

wheel


----------



## Zhizara

invention


----------



## babetoo

innovation


----------



## Zhizara

design


----------



## simonbaker

fashion


----------



## Zhizara

statement


----------



## babetoo

bank


----------



## Zhizara

river


----------



## simonbaker

stream


----------



## Zhizara

creek


----------



## simonbaker

lake


----------



## Zhizara

pond


----------



## simonbaker

puddle


----------



## Zhizara

puppy


----------



## roadfix

love


----------



## simonbaker

boat


----------



## roadfix

life


----------



## simonbaker

cereal


----------



## roadfix

bowl


----------



## Zhizara

strike


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Match


----------



## cara

snooker


----------



## Zhizara

hoodwink


----------



## babetoo

deceive


----------



## simonbaker

cheat


----------



## Zhizara

fleece


----------



## cara

cold


----------



## Zhizara

shoulder


----------



## simonbaker

blade


----------



## roadfix

Runner


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## cara

car


----------



## Zhizara

cable


----------



## simonbaker

T.V.


----------



## babetoo

wasteland


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Atomic


----------



## Zhizara

nuclear


----------



## cara

power


----------



## Zhizara

rangers


----------



## simonbaker

Forest


----------



## hamm4

Woods


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bear


----------



## Zhizara

arms


----------



## simonbaker

limbs


----------



## Zhizara

trees


----------



## simonbaker

birds


----------



## roadfix

of paradise


----------



## Zhizara

heaven


----------



## hamm4

Earth


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fire


----------



## Zhizara

wind


----------



## cara

storm


----------



## Zhizara

hail


----------



## roadfix

Chief


----------



## simonbaker

Indian


----------



## Zhizara

cowboy


----------



## simonbaker

Cookies


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Web page


----------



## roadfix

refresh


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shower


----------



## Zhizara

shave


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Armpits


----------



## Zhizara

deodorant


----------



## Barbara L

perfume


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bathroom


----------



## Zhizara

humor


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Comic


----------



## Zhizara

relief


----------



## simonbaker

bathroom


----------



## babetoo

my second home, lol.

bathroom

powder room


----------



## Zhizara

outhouse


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stink


----------



## Zhizara

bug


----------



## simonbaker

rodent


----------



## jusnikki

Rat


----------



## Zhizara

squeal


----------



## simonbaker

pig


----------



## Zhizara

ham


----------



## roadfix

cheese


----------



## Zhizara

picture


----------



## roadfix

perfect


----------



## simonbaker

fine


----------



## roadfix

dining


----------



## Zhizara

table


----------



## roadfix

saw


----------



## Zhizara

observe


----------



## roadfix

observatory


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Astronomy


----------



## simonbaker

Galaxey


----------



## roadfix

spiral


----------



## simonbaker

Staircase


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steps


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

diaper


----------



## Zhizara

rash


----------



## simonbaker

allergic


----------



## Zhizara

sneeze


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tissue


----------



## simonbaker

paper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bag


----------



## simonbaker

mother in law


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pain


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bottle


----------



## simonbaker

wine


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Straps


----------



## simonbaker

packing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tape


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scotch


----------



## Claire

soda


----------



## Aunt Bea

cracker


----------



## Claire

Florida


----------



## Zhizara

keys


----------



## Vanilla Bean

car


----------



## roadfix

dealer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cards


----------



## Vanilla Bean

deck


----------



## Zhizara

halls


----------



## roadfix

cough drops


----------



## simonbaker

cold


----------



## Zhizara

case


----------



## simonbaker

Brief


----------



## Aunt Bea

comment


----------



## simonbaker

card


----------



## Vanilla Bean

credit


----------



## roadfix

union


----------



## simonbaker

dues


----------



## roadfix

membership


----------



## simonbaker

Belonging


----------



## roadfix

storage


----------



## simonbaker

shed


----------



## roadfix

weight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scale


----------



## simonbaker

fish


----------



## TATTRAT

ocean


----------



## buckytom

waves


----------



## TATTRAT

Mountains


----------



## Vanilla Bean

range


----------



## Zhizara

stove


----------



## roadfix

top


----------



## Zhizara

banana


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Smoothie


----------



## simonbaker

Fruitey


----------



## Zhizara

cocktail


----------



## simonbaker

ready


----------



## roadfix

freddie


----------



## simonbaker

krueger


----------



## roadfix

Kroeger


----------



## simonbaker

movie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

film


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Develop


----------



## Zhizara

image


----------



## Vanilla Bean

virtual


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Server


----------



## Zhizara

waiter


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cocktail


----------



## roadfix

shrimp


----------



## simonbaker

kabobs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

skewer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bugs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bunny


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Hollandaise


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eggs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Over easy.


----------



## Zhizara

scrambled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mixed


----------



## Zhizara

stirred


----------



## jusnikki

moved


----------



## simonbaker

home


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet

_hi, jusnikki! It's good to see you again!_


----------



## simonbaker

& sour


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple


----------



## Zhizara

school


----------



## roadfix

thought


----------



## chefrow

Wrong


----------



## roadfix

Turn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

over


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bridge


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dental


----------



## cara

pain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

killer


----------



## simonbaker

serial


----------



## Zhizara

cereal


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Milk


----------



## Zhizara

mustache


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whiskers


----------



## simonbaker

Kitty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cat


----------



## cara

mouse


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

House


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dog


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Days


----------



## Vanilla Bean

happy


----------



## Zhizara

elated


----------



## simonbaker

Ecstatic


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bombastic


----------



## Zhizara

pompous


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Conceited


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## babetoo

uppity


----------



## simonbaker

snob


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Art


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gallery


----------



## Zhizara

galley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ship


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sail


----------



## Zhizara

canvas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

paint


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## Vanilla Bean

talent


----------



## Zhizara

skill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

level


----------



## CraigC

Headed


----------



## roadfix

double


----------



## Zhizara

trouble


----------



## Vanilla Bean

irritation


----------



## Zhizara

peeve


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pet


----------



## Zhizara

caress


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Soap


----------



## Zhizara

box


----------



## roadfix

derby


----------



## babetoo

hat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cat


----------



## Zhizara

mouse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

game


----------



## Zhizara

face


----------



## Vanilla Bean

facts


----------



## Zhizara

fiction


----------



## Vanilla Bean

novel


----------



## roadfix

idea


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Epiphany


----------



## Zhizara

realization


----------



## simonbaker

life


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Line


----------



## Zhizara

sinker


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fishing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lure


----------



## Zhizara

entice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tease


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Taunt


----------



## Zhizara

flaunt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

show


----------



## Zhizara

tell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

divulge


----------



## simonbaker

secrets


----------



## roadfix

Victoria's


----------



## simonbaker

Lingerie


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Magic


----------



## Zhizara

jack


----------



## roadfix

box


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cracker


----------



## simonbaker

Animal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zoo


----------



## simonbaker

Keeper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ziploc


----------



## Zhizara

baggie


----------



## roadfix

lid


----------



## Vanilla Bean

top


----------



## roadfix

Gun


----------



## simonbaker

range


----------



## roadfix

home


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ranch


----------



## Zhizara

dressing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gown


----------



## roadfix

robe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bath


----------



## Zhizara

tub


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dishes


----------



## roadfix

dirty


----------



## Zhizara

filthy


----------



## roadfix

rich


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cake


----------



## Zhizara

bake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

off


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shore


----------



## simonbaker

Sea


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tide


----------



## simonbaker

Laundry


----------



## roadfix

Detergent


----------



## simonbaker

soap


----------



## Zhizara

suds


----------



## Aunt Bea

duds


----------



## Orryette

Dodgy


----------



## roadfix

Dodgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

avoiders


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shirkers


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogance


----------



## Orryette

Ignorance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unaware


----------



## Orryette

Oops!


----------



## simonbaker

mistaken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

error


----------



## Zhizara

wrong


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decision


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Difficult


----------



## roadfix

women


----------



## Vanilla Bean

men


----------



## babetoo

impossible


----------



## Vanilla Bean

task


----------



## Orryette

Duty


----------



## roadfix

bound


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tied


----------



## Zhizara

even


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Numbers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

numerals


----------



## Zhizara

Roman


----------



## Orryette

Empire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kingdom


----------



## Zhizara

monarchy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butterflies


----------



## Orryette

Flying


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plane


----------



## cusinefiend

Reveal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

show

_hi cusinefiend_


----------



## simonbaker

choir


----------



## Vanilla Bean

church


----------



## simonbaker

peaceful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quiet


----------



## simonbaker

Whisper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

secret


----------



## simonbaker

deoderant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

odor


----------



## simonbaker

eaters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

over


----------



## simonbaker

board


----------



## Vanilla Bean

surf


----------



## simonbaker

wave


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tide


----------



## simonbaker

Detergent


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dish


----------



## simonbaker

pan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baking


----------



## simonbaker

soda


----------



## roadfix

Fountain


----------



## Somebunny

Pen


----------



## KissTheCook

ink


----------



## Orryette

Draw


----------



## simonbaker

aim


----------



## Zhizara

goal


----------



## roadfix

tend


----------



## Vanilla Bean

maintain


----------



## roadfix

order


----------



## Zhizara

sort


----------



## simonbaker

laundry


----------



## Zhizara

dirty


----------



## simonbaker

dishes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plates


----------



## simonbaker

forks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

knives


----------



## simonbaker

spoons


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ladles


----------



## Orryette

Soup


----------



## roadfix

kitchen


----------



## babetoo

pantry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

storage


----------



## roadfix

area


----------



## Vanilla Bean

location


----------



## Zhizara

site


----------



## simonbaker

sight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vision


----------



## simonbaker

glasses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sun


----------



## Zhizara

block


----------



## Vanilla Bean

city


----------



## Zhizara

village


----------



## Vanilla Bean

idiot


----------



## Zhizara

moron


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jerk


----------



## babetoo

beef


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tips


----------



## simonbaker

sirloin


----------



## Zhizara

steak


----------



## simonbaker

fries


----------



## Zhizara

potato


----------



## Aunt Bea

pancakes


----------



## Zhizara

waffles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iron


----------



## Zhizara

board


----------



## Vanilla Bean

directors


----------



## Zhizara

conductors


----------



## Vanilla Bean

orchestra


----------



## simonbaker

pit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peach


----------



## simonbaker

fuzz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cops


----------



## roadfix

robbers


----------



## simonbaker

theif


----------



## Vanilla Bean

criminal


----------



## Zhizara

minds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

obeys


----------



## roadfix

submissive


----------



## Vanilla Bean

surrender


----------



## roadfix

occupy


----------



## simonbaker

busy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

traffic


----------



## simonbaker

contoller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

micro


----------



## simonbaker

wave


----------



## Vanilla Bean

surf


----------



## simonbaker

& turf


----------



## Vanilla Bean

land


----------



## simonbaker

sea


----------



## roadfix

breeze


----------



## Zhizara

snap


----------



## simonbaker

decision


----------



## roadfix

making


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Crafting


----------



## Zhizara

manufacture


----------



## Vanilla Bean

produce


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Vegetables


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green


----------



## simonbaker

cash


----------



## roadfix

only


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

You


----------



## Zhizara

first


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Troll


----------



## simonbaker

Bridge


----------



## roadfix

Brooklyn


----------



## simonbaker

New York


----------



## Vanilla Bean

subway


----------



## Zhizara

tiles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bathroom


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shower


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clothes


----------



## roadfix

pin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rolling


----------



## Zhizara

rock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beer


----------



## simonbaker

prohabition


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ban


----------



## simonbaker

Deoderant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

protect


----------



## simonbaker

comfort


----------



## roadfix

zone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

speed


----------



## simonbaker

drug


----------



## Vanilla Bean

administration


----------



## simonbaker

Assistant


----------



## Zhizara

flunky


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dropout


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teacher


----------



## simonbaker

Vacations


----------



## Zhizara

cruise


----------



## simonbaker

islands


----------



## babetoo

lost


----------



## Vanilla Bean

space


----------



## simonbaker

savers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

life


----------



## simonbaker

cereal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cold


----------



## simonbaker

outside


----------



## Vanilla Bean

patio


----------



## Zhizara

lanai


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tropical


----------



## roadfix

delight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

elation


----------



## Zhizara

euphoric


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jovial


----------



## simonbaker

Climax


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ultimate


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Destiny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fate


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Muse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meditate


----------



## simonbaker

Yoga


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mat


----------



## simonbaker

Stretch


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jeans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blue


----------



## simonbaker

sad


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Puppy


----------



## simonbaker

love


----------



## Vanilla Bean

triangle


----------



## Zhizara

parallelogram


----------



## Vanilla Bean

equal


----------



## roadfix

rights


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wrongs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grudge


----------



## Vanilla Bean

work


----------



## simonbaker

study


----------



## roadfix

hall


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buck


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Deer


----------



## roadfix

Hunter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bounty


----------



## Zhizara

mutiny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

conspiracy


----------



## Aunt Bea

theory


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hypothesis


----------



## Zhizara

conjecture


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Supposition


----------



## Zhizara

assumption


----------



## Vanilla Bean

speculation


----------



## roadfix

guess


----------



## Vanilla Bean

what


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chicken butt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poop


----------



## simonbaker

chute


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ladders


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## roadfix

boy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kid


----------



## Zhizara

tease


----------



## roadfix

bully


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fight


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## Zhizara

cudgel


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mace


----------



## Zhizara

flail


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Drown


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tap


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Revolution


----------



## roadfix

Industrial


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Metal


----------



## Zhizara

heavy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Light


----------



## Vanilla Bean

diet


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Healthy


----------



## Zhizara

robust


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zesty


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Perky


----------



## Zhizara

sassy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Teen


----------



## simonbaker

Hormonal


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Imbalance


----------



## Zhizara

dizzy


----------



## simonbaker

Merry-go-round


----------



## Zhizara

carousel


----------



## simonbaker

carnival


----------



## Zhizara

barker


----------



## simonbaker

Dog


----------



## roadfix

Whisperer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gossip


----------



## roadfix

column


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ionic


----------



## Zhizara

doric


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dora


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pawnshop


----------



## Daizymae

guitars


----------



## CWS4322

electric


----------



## PrincessFiona60

shocking


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Story


----------



## simonbaker

Nursery ryme


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Poem


----------



## simonbaker

Longfellow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Evangeline


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Anime


----------



## Zhizara

cartoon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Funny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skit


----------



## Zhizara

comic


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Strip


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Book


----------



## roadfix

blue


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bell


----------



## roadfix

Liberty


----------



## simonbaker

Justice


----------



## Zhizara

fairness


----------



## simonbaker

Acceptable


----------



## roadfix

pass


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Decline


----------



## roadfix

incline


----------



## PrincessFiona60

steep


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garden


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Path


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winding


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clockwork


----------



## Zhizara

hall


----------



## PrincessFiona60

corridor


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ambush


----------



## Zhizara

surprise


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Line


----------



## Zhizara

pickup


----------



## PrincessFiona60

basketball


----------



## simonbaker

player


----------



## Vanilla Bean

womanizer


----------



## simonbaker

Creap


----------



## roadfix

wierdo


----------



## simonbaker

Dimented


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Forgetful


----------



## simonbaker

Spacey


----------



## roadfix

Kevin


----------



## Zhizara

Bacon


----------



## simonbaker

eggs


----------



## roadfix

benedict


----------



## simonbaker

Arnold


----------



## FluffyAngel

Conan (the Barbarian)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fighter


----------



## FluffyAngel

Boxing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

day


----------



## FluffyAngel

Sunshine


----------



## PrincessFiona60

time


----------



## simonbaker

warp


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bend


----------



## FluffyAngel

Bottom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

barrel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

shotgun


----------



## simonbaker

Target


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Archery


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Arrow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Green


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grass


----------



## Zhizara

aim


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shoot


----------



## FluffyAngel

Fire


----------



## PrincessFiona60

extinguisher


----------



## Zhizara

assassin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wetwork


----------



## Zhizara

scuba


----------



## Aunt Bea

diver


----------



## simonbaker

gear


----------



## roadfix

head


----------



## Vanilla Bean

case


----------



## simonbaker

breif


----------



## Zhizara

concise


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simple


----------



## simonbaker

syrup


----------



## Vanilla Bean

maple


----------



## Zhizara

tree


----------



## PrincessFiona60

surgeon


----------



## roadfix

general


----------



## Zhizara

soldier


----------



## simonbaker

War


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Machine


----------



## simonbaker

Gun


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trigger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Horse


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Basketball


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hoop


----------



## Zhizara

skirt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

around


----------



## roadfix

orbit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

planet


----------



## simonbaker

stars


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nova


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chevy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Truck


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pickup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Line


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dance


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Partner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

business


----------



## simonbaker

Revitalizing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

renew


----------



## Zhizara

semi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

truck


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sign


----------



## roadfix

language


----------



## Vanilla Bean

english


----------



## simonbaker

Class


----------



## roadfix

act


----------



## simonbaker

one


----------



## PrincessFiona60

single


----------



## simonbaker

cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sandwich


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hero


----------



## Vanilla Bean

super


----------



## roadfix

Man


----------



## simonbaker

Woman


----------



## roadfix

Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

bread


----------



## 1006gm

yummy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tummy


----------



## simonbaker

ache


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joints


----------



## roadfix

U


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yours

_oops, I didn't see purple's post._


----------



## Zhizara

truly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sincerely


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Truthfully


----------



## Zhizara

mendaciously


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dictionary


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vocabulary


----------



## Zhizara

lexicon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

words


----------



## Zhizara

communicate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

talk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

prattle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

monologue


----------



## PrincessFiona60

soliloquy


----------



## Zhizara

babble


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

river


----------



## hamm4

Mississippi


----------



## simonbaker

River


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wild


----------



## simonbaker

thing


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

One


----------



## simonbaker

won


----------



## PrincessFiona60

success


----------



## Vanilla Bean

achievement


----------



## simonbaker

Accomplishment


----------



## Vanilla Bean

completed


----------



## simonbaker

Graduated


----------



## PrincessFiona60

measured


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ruler


----------



## simonbaker

Napoleon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ice cream


----------



## Zhizara

sundae


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Vanilla Bean

choir


----------



## simonbaker

Chorus


----------



## Vanilla Bean

school


----------



## simonbaker

Academic


----------



## Zhizara

textbooks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

math


----------



## PrincessFiona60

confused


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bewildered


----------



## PrincessFiona60

puzzled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jigsaw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

woodshop


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vice


----------



## Zhizara

sin


----------



## roadfix

city


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Noise


----------



## simonbaker

pollution


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smog


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dirty


----------



## simonbaker

rice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Potatoes


----------



## Zhizara

baked


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Alaska


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Plow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shovel


----------



## simonbaker

dig


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jibe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

agree


----------



## Vanilla Bean

promise


----------



## Zhizara

margarine


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fake


----------



## CWS4322

pompous


----------



## roadfix

rompous


----------



## simonbaker

wompous


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tiger


----------



## simonbaker

lion


----------



## Zhizara

kitty


----------



## PrincessFiona60

soft


----------



## simonbaker

pillow


----------



## roadfix

fight


----------



## simonbaker

boxing


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Packing


----------



## Zhizara

heat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

body


----------



## PrincessFiona60

corpse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

funeral


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Memorial


----------



## roadfix

Day


----------



## Addie

Sunshine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bright


----------



## Addie

Smart


----------



## Zhizara

sting


----------



## roadfix

operation


----------



## Addie

Undercover


----------



## Vanilla Bean

agent


----------



## Zhizara

orange


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Juice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

concentrate


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Focus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lens


----------



## roadfix

aperture


----------



## simonbaker

Camera


----------



## Vanilla Bean

picture


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Imagine


----------



## Addie

daydream


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nightmare


----------



## Addie

Elm Street


----------



## Zhizara

boulevard


----------



## Addie

Shade Trees


----------



## Zhizara

oak


----------



## florine

King of the Forest


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Faerie


----------



## Zhizara

dust


----------



## roadfix

Off


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bug


----------



## simonbaker

spray


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sprinkle


----------



## simonbaker

water


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fountain


----------



## simonbaker

soda


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baking


----------



## simonbaker

Bread


----------



## Zhizara

dough


----------



## roadfix

play


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ball


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sphere


----------



## simonbaker

space


----------



## Vanilla Bean

outer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Inner


----------



## Zhizara

tube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tunnel


----------



## Addie

Light


----------



## Zhizara

bright


----------



## PrincessFiona60

shiny


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Distraction


----------



## Zhizara

entertainment


----------



## simonbaker

center


----------



## PrincessFiona60

middle


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Management


----------



## Vanilla Bean

upper


----------



## simonbaker

level


----------



## Zhizara

even


----------



## Vanilla Bean

same


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

time


----------



## roadfix

machine


----------



## simonbaker

weight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

heavy


----------



## Dawgluver

Brother


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sibling


----------



## Dawgluver

Twin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

clone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

copy


----------



## Addie

mimic


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mime


----------



## Zhizara

silence


----------



## Addie

golden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arches


----------



## PrincessFiona60

flat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

line


----------



## Saucey

Coke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

soda


----------



## Zhizara

effervescent


----------



## Addie

alka seltzer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fizz


----------



## simonbaker

poprocks


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Childhood


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescence


----------



## PrincessFiona60

puberty


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Voice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Concerns


----------



## Zhizara

worries


----------



## Vanilla Bean

paranoid


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Garbage


----------



## simonbaker

dump


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stir


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Drink


----------



## Zhizara

drunk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stumble


----------



## PrincessFiona60

trip


----------



## roadfix

hazard


----------



## simonbaker

lights


----------



## Vanilla Bean

head


----------



## simonbaker

cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

log


----------



## simonbaker

on


----------



## Vanilla Bean

time


----------



## roadfix

travel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

destination


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Location


----------



## roadfix

scout


----------



## Vanilla Bean

girl


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Talk


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

break


----------



## Addie

off


----------



## Vanilla Bean

switch


----------



## roadfix

bait


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

fishing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

line


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bumping this topic up so it doesn't get buried


----------



## simonbaker

comedy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tragedy


----------



## Zhizara

suspense


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mystery


----------



## simonbaker

theater


----------



## roadfix

curtain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iron


----------



## simonbaker

cuffs


----------



## roadfix

whip


----------



## simonbaker

Kinky


----------



## Vanilla Bean

toys


----------



## simonbaker

Fun


----------



## roadfix

games


----------



## simonbaker

play


----------



## Vanilla Bean

around


----------



## simonbaker

town


----------



## roadfix

ship


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Canoe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

row


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Paddle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

punish


----------



## simonbaker

Beat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Music


----------



## Aunt Bea

man


----------



## simonbaker

cave


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dweller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

liver


----------



## Vanilla Bean

organ


----------



## simonbaker

player


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scoundrel


----------



## simonbaker

Convict


----------



## Vanilla Bean

escaped


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Asylum


----------



## simonbaker

Challenged


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dared


----------



## simonbaker

double dare


----------



## Vanilla Bean

doublemint


----------



## simonbaker

gum


----------



## Vanilla Bean

balls


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tennis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

table


----------



## Zhizara

chart


----------



## Vanilla Bean

map


----------



## Zhizara

navigate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clear


----------



## Vanilla Bean

skies


----------



## Zhizara

falling


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stars


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Constellations


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dippers


----------



## roadfix

double


----------



## Zhizara

mint


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gum


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tooth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nail


----------



## roadfix

hammer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

emcee


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

DJ


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mister


----------



## roadfix

Rogers


----------



## Zhizara

neighborhood


----------



## simonbaker

party


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hats


----------



## simonbaker

moods


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swings


----------



## simonbaker

Playground


----------



## Vanilla Bean

children


----------



## simonbaker

daycare


----------



## Vanilla Bean

infants


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spit-up


----------



## simonbaker

drunk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bombed


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alien


----------



## Zhizara

purple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Smile


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grin


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sly


----------



## Zhizara

sneaky


----------



## Vanilla Bean

secret


----------



## simonbaker

Deoderant


----------



## Zhizara

perspire


----------



## simonbaker

sweat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hot


----------



## roadfix

tamale


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wrap


----------



## Zhizara

package


----------



## Vanilla Bean

send


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Reply


----------



## Zhizara

answer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

response


----------



## simonbaker

communicate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relate


----------



## simonbaker

Relationships


----------



## Vanilla Bean

couples


----------



## FluffyAngel

Dance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hall


----------



## Zhizara

fame


----------



## simonbaker

movie


----------



## FluffyAngel

Director


----------



## Vanilla Bean

manager


----------



## simonbaker

boss


----------



## Vanilla Bean

head


----------



## simonbaker

cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whiz


----------



## Zhizara

geek


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nerd


----------



## Zhizara

dweeb


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dork


----------



## FluffyAngel

Intelligent


----------



## Zhizara

quotient


----------



## simonbaker

study


----------



## Zhizara

den


----------



## simonbaker

bears


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chicago


----------



## simonbaker

hotdogs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buns


----------



## simonbaker

Beach


----------



## Vanilla Bean

towel


----------



## simonbaker

shower


----------



## FluffyAngel

Relief


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

medicine


----------



## Zhizara

take


----------



## Vanilla Bean

care


----------



## roadfix

taker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

giver


----------



## simonbaker

recieve


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gifts


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## roadfix

tree


----------



## simonbaker

forest


----------



## Somebunny

Fire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wood


----------



## Somebunny

Chuck


----------



## Vanilla Bean

throw


----------



## Zhizara

donor


----------



## FluffyAngel

Organ


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Hammond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

music


----------



## roadfix

city


----------



## Zhizara

metropolis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

urban


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Decay


----------



## roadfix

tooth


----------



## jusnikki

bite


----------



## Vanilla Bean

over


----------



## jusnikki

under


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wear


----------



## jusnikki

athletic


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sports


----------



## jusnikki

football


----------



## roadfix

jock


----------



## simonbaker

strap


----------



## roadfix

ons


----------



## simonbaker

kinky


----------



## Vanilla Bean

naughty


----------



## simonbaker

Spanking


----------



## roadfix

punish


----------



## simonbaker

Beat


----------



## roadfix

punch


----------



## simonbaker

whip


----------



## roadfix

cream


----------



## simonbaker

Heavy


----------



## Zhizara

weight


----------



## simonbaker

lifting


----------



## roadfix

boxes


----------



## simonbaker

Bento


----------



## Vanilla Bean

take-out


----------



## Zhizara

erase


----------



## Vanilla Bean

omit


----------



## Zhizara

delete


----------



## simonbaker

obliviate


----------



## roadfix

pulverize


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crush


----------



## roadfix

orange


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juice


----------



## Zhizara

electricity


----------



## Vanilla Bean

power


----------



## simonbaker

rangers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

forest


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> forest


fires


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burning


----------



## simonbaker

busch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shrubs


----------



## simonbaker

Landscaping


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Painting


----------



## FluffyAngel

Sistine Chapel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

church


----------



## Zhizara

steeple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tower


----------



## simonbaker

Inferno


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Incinerate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sun


----------



## Vanilla Bean

set


----------



## roadfix

match


----------



## simonbaker

spark


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Droplet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain


----------



## FluffyAngel

Growth


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chart


----------



## Vanilla Bean

list


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grocery


----------



## Vanilla Bean

store


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Supplies


----------



## Zhizara

provides


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Solace


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Love


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tenderness


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Texture


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feel


----------



## roadfix

sense


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smell


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Aromas


----------



## Zhizara

bakery


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ovens


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Heat


----------



## simonbaker

Police


----------



## Vanilla Bean

car


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trip


----------



## simonbaker

Phycadellic


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tie-dye


----------



## simonbaker

Hippies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peace


----------



## simonbaker

plant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

farm


----------



## Somebunny

Ranch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dressing


----------



## Zhizara

stuffing


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wings


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Wind


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chime


----------



## roadfix

in


----------



## Vanilla Bean

doors


----------



## simonbaker

Band  (Does anyone remember the doors?)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rubber

yes, I remember


----------



## simonbaker

Ball


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gala


----------



## simonbaker

Gown


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prom


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> prom


Dance


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slow


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## Vanilla Bean

play


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> play


Theatrical


----------



## Vanilla Bean

performance


----------



## Zhizara

drama


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Queen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

king


----------



## roadfix

size


----------



## Vanilla Bean

large


----------



## Zhizara

gargantuan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

enormous


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pimple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blemish


----------



## jusnikki

scar


----------



## simonbaker

face


----------



## Vanilla Bean

off


----------



## roadfix

limits


----------



## Vanilla Bean

outer


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Space


----------



## roadfix

Out


----------



## simonbaker

reach


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Toothbrush


----------



## simonbaker

Floss


----------



## Vanilla Bean

string


----------



## Zhizara

theory


----------



## Vanilla Bean

idea


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Good


----------



## Vanilla Bean

times


----------



## Zhizara

multiply


----------



## roadfix

rabbits


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Deadly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lethal


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Weapon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gun


----------



## Zhizara

rev


----------



## Vanilla Bean

engine


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Room


----------



## Zhizara

elbow


----------



## simonbaker

macaroni


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

whiz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kid


----------



## simonbaker

goat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## Zhizara

coot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

old


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Young


----------



## Zhizara

whippersnapper


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Brat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

worst


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Best


----------



## roadfix

option


----------



## simonbaker

choice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

decision


----------



## simonbaker

questionable


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iffy


----------



## roadfix

Jiffy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quick


----------



## roadfix

hurry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scurry


----------



## simonbaker

mouse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mighty


----------



## simonbaker

dog


----------



## Vanilla Bean

house


----------



## simonbaker

boat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

speed


----------



## simonbaker

demon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

devil


----------



## Zhizara

eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hatch


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Batten


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wood


----------



## Zhizara

tree


----------



## roadfix

huggers


----------



## simonbaker

Insulating


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boots


----------



## simonbaker

Puss'n'


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trickery


----------



## simonbaker

Witchcraft


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spells


----------



## Zhizara

hex


----------



## simonbaker

wicked


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ninja Turtles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cartoon


----------



## jusnikki

spongebob


----------



## Vanilla Bean

square


----------



## simonbaker

pants


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slacks


----------



## simonbaker

Coolots


----------



## Zhizara

skirt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mini


----------



## simonbaker

donuts


----------



## Zhizara

circles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Knight


----------



## Debbie Hasbrouck

Baseball -barbcue


----------



## simonbaker

Daytime


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soap


----------



## simonbaker

liquid


----------



## Vanilla Bean

water


----------



## simonbaker

bottle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baby


----------



## simonbaker

kittens


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Deadly


----------



## simonbaker

weather


----------



## Vanilla Bean

balloon


----------



## Zhizara

pop


----------



## simonbaker

soda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fountain


----------



## Zhizara

pen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

animal


----------



## Zhizara

muppet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frog


----------



## roadfix

kiss


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Mole ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sauce


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Traditional Bolognese of Emilia Romagna.


----------



## simonbaker

pasta


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fettucine


----------



## simonbaker

alfredo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

nacho's


----------



## roadfix

chips


----------



## simonbaker

dip


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Lay´s Potato Chips ...


----------



## simonbaker

snacks


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tapas ... Meze ...


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Yumminess


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoy


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thessaloniki, Crete, Santorini, Anafi and Paxti, Greece ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

places


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spot


----------



## roadfix

on


----------



## Vanilla Bean

target


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Practice


----------



## simonbaker

perfect


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flawless


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Diamonds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sparkle


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Sparkling White Wine ... Prosecco ... Cava ... Champagne ...


----------



## Zhizara

drink


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soft


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Eggs


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Benedict


----------



## simonbaker

Breakfast


----------



## Margi Cintrano

French Toast ...


----------



## simonbaker

Bacon


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tomato & Lettuce with Home Made Mayo called Ali Oli ...
BLT in other words ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Lunch


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Open Air Café ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tapas


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Calamari ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

squid


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ali Oli Mayonnaise ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

garlic


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Extra Virgin Olive Oil ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vinaigrette


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Arugula e Radicchio ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

greens


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Fennel ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

herb


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Oregano ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

basil


----------



## simonbaker

Rosemary


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Parsley ...


----------



## simonbaker

garnish


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Grated Pecorino ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Romano


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Strozzapreti ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Google search


----------



## Margi Cintrano

You Tube


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Hainese chicken


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Asian Chicken Dish ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Take-out


----------



## lifesaver

Burgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fries


----------



## lifesaver

Potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meat


----------



## roadfix

dead


----------



## Zhizara

GB said:


> This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> Food




Here are the "rules" of this game for all the newcomers.  One word replies only, please.


----------



## Zhizara

dead = head


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Case


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Packing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peanuts


----------



## simonbaker

shells


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slow


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Cooking ...


----------



## Zhizara

simmer


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chicken ...


----------



## Zhizara

coward


----------



## Vanilla Bean

afraid


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Cancer


----------



## roadfix

Tropic of


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warm


----------



## roadfix

fuzzy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feeling


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Heartfelt ...


----------



## roadfix

thanks


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Welcome


----------



## Zhizara

mat


----------



## simonbaker

yoga


----------



## roadfix

yogi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bear


----------



## Debbie Hasbrouck

Honey


----------



## simonbaker

Pooh


----------



## Vanilla Bean

children


----------



## simonbaker

books


----------



## Vanilla Bean

library


----------



## simonbaker

card


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gift


----------



## simonbaker

birthday


----------



## Vanilla Bean

candles


----------



## simonbaker

church


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prayer


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## Vanilla Bean

religion


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Hell


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hot ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wings


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Chinese


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Chinese:*

Hong Kong ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Diner


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Diner Blue Plate Specials ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burgers


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Steak Tartar ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

raw


----------



## simonbaker

eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scrambled


----------



## simonbaker

breakfast


----------



## roadfix

Tiffany's


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Diamonds (again)


----------



## simonbaker

rock


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

N roll


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rattle


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snake


----------



## Cindercat

Skin


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Skinless ...


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Thighs


----------



## Margi Cintrano

breasts ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bra


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Bra:*

2 Cups ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flour


----------



## Margi Cintrano

extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dressing


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Radicchio and Arugula ...


----------



## Bella99

Spicy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

zesty


----------



## Bella99

Orange


----------



## Vanilla Bean

citrus


----------



## roadfix

cleaner


----------



## simonbaker

housekeeping


----------



## Vanilla Bean

good


----------



## simonbaker

magazine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

subscription


----------



## simonbaker

newspaper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

article


----------



## simonbaker

intersting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unique


----------



## simonbaker

different


----------



## Vanilla Bean

odd


----------



## simonbaker

couple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pair


----------



## roadfix

pear


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shaped


----------



## simonbaker

model


----------



## Vanilla Bean

maker


----------



## simonbaker

baker


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Bread


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Extra Virgin Olive Oil & Sea Salt ...


----------



## roadfix

Costco


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shopping


----------



## roadfix

spree


----------



## Margi Cintrano

on Mediterranean Delicacies ...


----------



## simonbaker

resort


----------



## roadfix

spa


----------



## simonbaker

please!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pretty


----------



## simonbaker

beautiful


----------



## Margi Cintrano

The Adriatic Sea ...


----------



## roadfix

(sea) horse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

delicate


----------



## simonbaker

fine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wine


----------



## simonbaker

complain


----------



## roadfix

department


----------



## simonbaker

store


----------



## lifesaver

groceries


----------



## Vanilla Bean

list


----------



## Margi Cintrano

An International Wine List ...


----------



## simonbaker

cheese


----------



## roadfix

mac


----------



## LPBeier

Truck


----------



## Cindercat

Stop


----------



## roadfix

sign


----------



## Cindercat

Language


----------



## roadfix

barrier


----------



## Cindercat

Reef


----------



## roadfix

coral


----------



## Cindercat

color


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dye


----------



## roadfix

hair


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brush


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Brush:  Phyllo Pastry Dough With An Egg White ...


----------



## simonbaker

hair


----------



## Cindercat

Ball


----------



## simonbaker

play


----------



## Cindercat

Recess. (Simon, my cat - see picture- is named Simon.)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

break

_cutie of a cat, Cindercat! _


----------



## Cindercat

Bone.       (Thanks. )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tee


----------



## roadfix

teeter


----------



## simonbaker

playgound


----------



## Cindercat

Children


----------



## simonbaker

daycare


----------



## Cindercat

preschool


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crayons


----------



## Margi Cintrano

coloring books ...


----------



## roadfix

library


----------



## Cindercat

Card


----------



## Vanilla Bean

holder


----------



## simonbaker

beer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mug


----------



## Cindercat

Shot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flu


----------



## Bella99

bug


----------



## Harry Cobean

spray


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bottle


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Bottle of Cava ... ( sparkling wine )


----------



## cara

frizzante


----------



## simonbaker

party


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hat


----------



## simonbaker

cat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whiskers


----------



## simonbaker

tickle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tease


----------



## simonbaker

hair


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spray


----------



## simonbaker

skunk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cabbage


----------



## simonbaker

gas


----------



## Cindercat

Expensive


----------



## simonbaker

Luxuries


----------



## Harry Cobean

massage


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Aromatherapy Essential Oils ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

ylang ylang


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chi ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

panda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bear


----------



## Cindercat

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## lifesaver

Honey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comb


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hair ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dryer


----------



## simonbaker

nail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hammer


----------



## simonbaker

Build


----------



## roadfix

construct


----------



## simonbaker

..ion paper


----------



## Cindercat

Crafts


----------



## Dawgluver

Arts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

entertainment


----------



## Cindercat

Broadway


----------



## Harry Cobean

show


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tell


----------



## Harry Cobean

william


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Prince


----------



## Cindercat

Charming


----------



## Harry Cobean

cinderella


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Glass Slipper ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

foot


----------



## simonbaker

loose


----------



## Harry Cobean

clint eastwood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

monkey


----------



## Dawgluver

Shines


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sun


----------



## Cindercat

Heat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wave


----------



## Cindercat

Ocean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tide


----------



## simonbaker

Detergent


----------



## CWS4322

laundry


----------



## Cindercat

Detergent


----------



## Harry Cobean

bubbles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tiny


----------



## Harry Cobean

bikini


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Beach


----------



## simonbaker

ball


----------



## Harry Cobean

lightning


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Strike


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hit


----------



## Margi Cintrano

the ball ...


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## Harry Cobean

games


----------



## Margi Cintrano

People Play !


----------



## roadfix

play>  theater


----------



## CWS4322

opera


----------



## lifesaver

Screen


----------



## CWS4322

computer


----------



## lifesaver

Ok... Opera was first!


----------



## lifesaver

grrr!  lol


----------



## lifesaver

Opera >>>>>>   Violen


----------



## Cindercat

dueling. (as in dueling violins )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fencing


----------



## simonbaker

sport


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Football


----------



## roadfix

season


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Salt


----------



## simonbaker

pepper


----------



## roadfix

Sergeant


----------



## simonbaker

Beatles


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Love love love


----------



## simonbaker

pennylane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cents


----------



## simonbaker

common


----------



## Cindercat

ordinary


----------



## Harry Cobean

john legend


----------



## Vanilla Bean

singer


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Laura Pausini ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

loneliness


----------



## simonbaker

chronic


----------



## roadfix

ailment


----------



## simonbaker

medical


----------



## Cindercat

exam


----------



## Vanilla Bean

final


----------



## simonbaker

destination


----------



## Cindercat

Home


----------



## Vanilla Bean

funeral


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Undertaker


----------



## Harry Cobean

freeway


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Culinary Destination ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buffet


----------



## Cindercat

over-eating


----------



## roadfix

stuffed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shells


----------



## roadfix

artillery


----------



## Vanilla Bean

guns


----------



## roadfix

& Roses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wine


----------



## Cindercat

Bottle


----------



## Harry Cobean

genie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wishes


----------



## Harry Cobean

aladdin


----------



## Cindercat

cartoon


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Nemo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

find


----------



## Harry Cobean

happiness


----------



## Margi Cintrano

a cruise to the Caribbean ...


----------



## roadfix

Pirates


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ship


----------



## roadfix

Captain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crunch


----------



## simonbaker

& munch


----------



## Cindercat

munchkins


----------



## simonbaker

Little


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken


----------



## roadfix

chronicles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

newspapers


----------



## Cindercat

Funny pages


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comics


----------



## Harry Cobean

richard pryor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comedian


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Comedian:*

LilyTomlin ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

switchboard operator


----------



## Vanilla Bean

telephone


----------



## simonbaker

booth


----------



## roadfix

rental


----------



## Vanilla Bean

car


----------



## simonbaker

wash


----------



## Cindercat

shower


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain


----------



## Harry Cobean

manchester uk!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

english


----------



## Harry Cobean

roses


----------



## Cindercat

apology


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sorry


----------



## Harry Cobean

excuse


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Forgiven ... not forgotten ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

elephant


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Walk ...


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Of life


----------



## simonbaker

& death


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Heaven


----------



## simonbaker

peace


----------



## roadfix

bro


----------



## simonbaker

dude


----------



## roadfix

ranch


----------



## Cindercat

dressing


----------



## roadfix

salad


----------



## Harry Cobean

summer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

school


----------



## Harry Cobean

alice cooper


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Old


----------



## Harry Cobean

world


----------



## LPBeier

earth


----------



## Cindercat

Wind


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fire


----------



## simonbaker

department


----------



## roadfix

agriculture


----------



## simonbaker

farming


----------



## Vanilla Bean

livestock


----------



## Cindercat

Chickens!!!


----------



## roadfix

eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scrambled


----------



## simonbaker

overeasy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Over-used


----------



## Vanilla Bean

worn


----------



## Harry Cobean

out


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Out ...

Outdoor open air garden dining ...


----------



## Cindercat

Mosquitoes


----------



## Harry Cobean

633 squadron


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Sherlock Holmes ...


----------



## Cindercat

detective


----------



## Vanilla Bean

private


----------



## simonbaker

parts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

list


----------



## simonbaker

grocery


----------



## Harry Cobean

apron


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kitchen


----------



## Cindercat

stove


----------



## Harry Cobean

enamel


----------



## simonbaker

teeth


----------



## Harry Cobean

gears


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shift


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Movement ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

action


----------



## Margi Cintrano

horse race ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bet


----------



## simonbaker

gamble


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poker


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dining


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Cindercat

space


----------



## roadfix

cadet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

officer


----------



## Cindercat

police


----------



## Harry Cobean

sting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bee


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Honey !


----------



## Harry Cobean

kisses


----------



## simonbaker

hugs


----------



## Harry Cobean

bear


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Polar ...


----------



## Cindercat

ice


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ice Espresso ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

starbucks


----------



## Cindercat

coffee 

(Eeww! I don't like coffee!)


----------



## Kylie1969

Tea


----------



## simonbaker

loose


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meat


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ground


----------



## Kylie1969

Pavement


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tar


----------



## Kylie1969

Dark


----------



## Cindercat

molasses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slow


----------



## Kylie1969

Snail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mail


----------



## Kylie1969

Postman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

delivery


----------



## Kylie1969

Van


----------



## Vanilla Bean

truck


----------



## Kylie1969

Fire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

house


----------



## Kylie1969

Neighbourhood


----------



## Harry Cobean

street party


----------



## Cindercat

festival


----------



## Vanilla Bean

carnival


----------



## Kylie1969

Dancing


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tango Pasión ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

marlon brando


----------



## Kylie1969

Movies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

films


----------



## Harry Cobean

saturday night


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relax


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Jacuzzi and a glass of Prosecco ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bubbles


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Lambrusco and Rosé Cava ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Argentinian Malbec Grapes ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wrath


----------



## Harry Cobean

star trek


----------



## Kylie1969

Stargate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alien


----------



## Kylie1969

Outer Space


----------



## simonbaker

martians


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green


----------



## Kylie1969

Slime


----------



## Cindercat

okra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fried


----------



## Cindercat

Chicken


----------



## Harry Cobean

fox


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hound ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dog


----------



## Harry Cobean

fight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

argue


----------



## Cindercat

apologize


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sorry


----------



## simonbaker

board game


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Life


----------



## roadfix

boat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sail


----------



## Kylie1969

Ocean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shores


----------



## Kylie1969

Beach


----------



## simonbaker

nut


----------



## Kylie1969

Bolt


----------



## Cindercat

lighting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

storm


----------



## Kylie1969

Wind


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Swept


----------



## Kylie1969

Broom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

witch


----------



## Kylie1969

Black Cat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bagera


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## Kylie1969

Pumpkins


----------



## simonbaker

carving


----------



## Cindercat

board


----------



## Kylie1969

Game


----------



## Vanilla Bean

video


----------



## Margi Cintrano

culinary demonstrations with Michelin Star Chefs ...


----------



## roadfix

tires


----------



## Cindercat

flat


----------



## roadfix

liner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eye


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## Vanilla Bean

basket


----------



## Kylie1969

Shopping


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cart


----------



## roadfix

wheel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

third


----------



## Kylie1969

Digit


----------



## Cindercat

algebra


----------



## Kylie1969

Maths


----------



## simonbaker

Educated


----------



## Kylie1969

Professor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teacher


----------



## Cindercat

Students


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Debt


----------



## roadfix

Payments


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bills


----------



## Kylie1969

Ducks


----------



## lifesaver

birds


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Crazy


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Patsy Cline.   (sorry for two words


----------



## Vanilla Bean

country


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wilderness


----------



## Cindercat

camping


----------



## Vanilla Bean

forest


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Trees


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Stunner Áragonese Peaches ...


----------



## roadfix

Stunning


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Phaser
(set your phasers to stun)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gun


----------



## Cindercat

powder


----------



## roadfix

puff


----------



## Kylie1969

Powder


----------



## roadfix

puff


----------



## Kylie1969

The Magic Dragon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Song


----------



## roadfix

bird


----------



## Kylie1969

Wings


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Crispy


----------



## Cindercat

Chips


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Fried Turbot or Brill Fish ...


----------



## roadfix

fillet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slice


----------



## Margi Cintrano

A thin slice of Proscuitto di Parma ... 

a South African Merlot & Syrah Red wine or an Argentinian Malbec 100% ?


----------



## roadfix

dice


----------



## Dawgluver

Clay


----------



## roadfix

Cassius


----------



## simonbaker

artistic


----------



## Cindercat

creative


----------



## roadfix

minds


----------



## Kylie1969

Master


----------



## Cindercat

Jedi


----------



## Kylie1969

Skill


----------



## roadfix

talent


----------



## Kylie1969

Robbie Williams


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Drugs


----------



## Kylie1969

Chemist


----------



## Harry Cobean

magician


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ferrán Adriá ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

rice krispies


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Rice Krispies:


Frying Batter for Fish ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Beer Batter


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Beer Batter Fried Chicken ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

elvis presley


----------



## Margi Cintrano

An Elvis Sandwich: grilled cheese with banana & peanut butter ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

memphis belle


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Singing the Blues !


----------



## Harry Cobean

everton


----------



## Kylie1969

Soccer/Football


----------



## Cindercat

kick


----------



## roadfix

ass


----------



## Dawgluver

Donkey


----------



## roadfix

Kong


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

King


----------



## Dawgluver

Monarch


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Butterfly


----------



## simonbaker

cocoon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ocean


----------



## simonbaker

surfing


----------



## Kylie1969

Waves


----------



## simonbaker

perm.


----------



## roadfix

permanent


----------



## Cindercat

markers


----------



## Harry Cobean

map


----------



## Kylie1969

Directions


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

South


----------



## Harry Cobean

dixie


----------



## roadfix

cups


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

DD


----------



## roadfix

breasts


----------



## Kylie1969

Anatomy


----------



## Dawgluver

Physical


----------



## Kylie1969

Demanding


----------



## Harry Cobean

ransom


----------



## Kylie1969

Money


----------



## roadfix

matters


----------



## simonbaker

Business


----------



## JamieOliverDennis

Suit


----------



## simonbaker

tie


----------



## roadfix

deuce


----------



## simonbaker

two


----------



## Dawgluver

Double


----------



## simonbaker

mint


----------



## Dawgluver

Gum


----------



## simonbaker

disease


----------



## Dawgluver

Illness


----------



## simonbaker

epidemic


----------



## Dawgluver

Plague


----------



## simonbaker

devastation


----------



## Dawgluver

Depression


----------



## simonbaker

despair


----------



## Cindercat

Hope


----------



## Harry Cobean

road to morocco


----------



## Kylie1969

Bing Crosby


----------



## Harry Cobean

david bowie


----------



## Kylie1969

Music


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Music ... 

The Brazilian Lambada ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

thong bikini's!


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Bum-floss


----------



## Margi Cintrano

a white cotton little mini dress over the tonga and bikini top ...


----------



## roadfix

sexy


----------



## Margi Cintrano

rose polished toe nails on well groomed feet ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

attractive


----------



## Dawgluver

Magnet


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Magnet: Holding a Recipe on the refrigerator ...


----------



## Dawgluver

Refrigerator:

Leftovers


----------



## Margi Cintrano

strays ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

leaves


----------



## roadfix

Fall


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Game ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

show


----------



## roadfix

Boat


----------



## simonbaker

cruise


----------



## Dawgluver

Streets


----------



## simonbaker

traffic


----------



## Kylie1969

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

action


----------



## Cindercat

Movement


----------



## Kylie1969

Walking


----------



## Harry Cobean

dead


----------



## Kylie1969

Zombie


----------



## Harry Cobean

haiti


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Poverty


----------



## roadfix

Welfare


----------



## Harry Cobean

state


----------



## Dawgluver

Union


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dues


----------



## Kylie1969

Bills


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Duck


----------



## Cindercat

Quack


----------



## Dawgluver

Fraud


----------



## Kylie1969

Crime


----------



## Harry Cobean

william petersen


----------



## Margi Cintrano

man´s  name ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

adam


----------



## Margi Cintrano

John Adams ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

independence day


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Aliens


----------



## simonbaker

mars


----------



## roadfix

bar


----------



## simonbaker

spirits


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Cordials ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

greetings


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tree


----------



## simonbaker

wisdom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

intelligence


----------



## simonbaker

smart


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hurt


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Head


----------



## Harry Cobean

teacher


----------



## simonbaker

academic


----------



## Kylie1969

Smart


----------



## simonbaker

genius


----------



## Dawgluver

Brilliant


----------



## simonbaker

prodigy


----------



## Dawgluver

Child


----------



## Kylie1969

Innocent


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Guilty


----------



## Harry Cobean

pleasure


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness


----------



## Vanilla Bean

joy


----------



## Harry Cobean

division


----------



## roadfix

multiplication


----------



## Vanilla Bean

table


----------



## roadfix

of contents


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chapter


----------



## Cindercat

Verse


----------



## Kylie1969

Words


----------



## Dawgluver

Hurt


----------



## Kylie1969

Pain


----------



## Dawgluver

Medicine


----------



## Kylie1969

Pharmacy


----------



## roadfix

ice cream


----------



## Dawgluver

Dairy


----------



## Kylie1969

Cows


----------



## Harry Cobean

gaucho


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Las Pampas, Argentina ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

corned beef


----------



## Cindercat

cabbage


----------



## roadfix

patch


----------



## Harry Cobean

pirate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ship


----------



## Kylie1969

Navy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

officer


----------



## Cindercat

Ticket


----------



## roadfix

fine


----------



## simonbaker

things


----------



## Kylie1969

Objects


----------



## Harry Cobean

(of) desire


----------



## simonbaker

passion


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Baking


----------



## Kylie1969

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

News


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Local


----------



## simonbaker

Buy


----------



## Kylie1969

Sell


----------



## Cindercat

Advertisement


----------



## Kylie1969

Media


----------



## Harry Cobean

papparazzi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

news


----------



## Kylie1969

Worldwide


----------



## Harry Cobean

web


----------



## roadfix

site


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lot


----------



## Kylie1969

Parking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

garage


----------



## roadfix

sale


----------



## simonbaker

Rummage


----------



## roadfix

bazaar


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Country


----------



## simonbaker

cookin'


----------



## Kylie1969

Oven


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fries


----------



## Cindercat

Crispy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rice


----------



## Kylie1969

Jasmine


----------



## Harry Cobean

thailand


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Red Curry ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Cous cous ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

marrakesh


----------



## furuya091

Hallelujah


----------



## roadfix

Jesus


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*halaluya:*

Jesus

Theology ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Study


----------



## roadfix

hall


----------



## Kylie1969

Way


----------



## Cindercat

Path


----------



## Kylie1969

Footsteps


----------



## simonbaker

poem


----------



## Cheryl J

song


----------



## simonbaker

bird


----------



## Cindercat

Feeder


----------



## Kylie1969

Shute


----------



## Cindercat

Livestock


----------



## Kylie1969

Cows


----------



## Harry Cobean

T bone


----------



## Kylie1969

Porterhouse


----------



## Cindercat

Expensive


----------



## simonbaker

Frugal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gourmet


----------



## Cindercat

Fancy


----------



## Kylie1969

Pants


----------



## simonbaker

slacks


----------



## Ratchett

LAZY.............


----------



## Cindercat

Weekend


----------



## Kylie1969

Fun Times


----------



## Harry Cobean

holidays


----------



## Kylie1969

Relaxation


----------



## Cindercat

Massage


----------



## simonbaker

spa


----------



## Cindercat

Pampered


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Palate ...


----------



## roadfix

Palace


----------



## Harry Cobean

guards


----------



## Kylie1969

Buckingham Palace


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## Kylie1969

Eddie Mercury


----------



## simonbaker

England


----------



## Kylie1969

Eastenders


----------



## simonbaker

Southern Bell


----------



## Kylie1969

Hats


----------



## simonbaker

dress up


----------



## Kylie1969

Playtime


----------



## Ratchett

School........


----------



## simonbaker

recess


----------



## Kylie1969

Food


----------



## Ratchett

recipes


----------



## Harry Cobean

guidelines


----------



## Kylie1969

Flavours


----------



## Kylie1969

Ratchett said:


> recipes



Flavours


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Aromas ...


----------



## simonbaker

smell


----------



## Kylie1969

Sense


----------



## Ratchett

Sight


----------



## Kylie1969

Glasses


----------



## roadfix

spectacles


----------



## Kylie1969

John Lennon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beatle


----------



## Kylie1969

Bug


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gnat


----------



## Kylie1969

Bite


----------



## Cindercat

Chew


----------



## Kylie1969

Dog Toy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ball


----------



## Kylie1969

Soccer


----------



## Harry Cobean

stadium


----------



## Kylie1969

Crowds


----------



## Cindercat

Noise


----------



## Vanilla Bean

party


----------



## simonbaker

invited


----------



## Harry Cobean

guests


----------



## Kylie1969

Wedding


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cake


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carrot........


----------



## Vanilla Bean

top


----------



## Cindercat

Bottom


----------



## roadfix

bootie


----------



## Kylie1969

Treasure


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chest


----------



## simonbaker

Hairey


----------



## Kylie1969

Gorilla


----------



## simonbaker

zoo


----------



## Kylie1969

Enclosures


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## roadfix

Break


----------



## Kylie1969

Snap


----------



## Harry Cobean

.....crackle & pop


----------



## Kylie1969

Rice Bubbles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

puffs


----------



## Kylie1969

Steam


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boat


----------



## roadfix

load


----------



## Harry Cobean

fire!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

engine


----------



## Kylie1969

Mechanics


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## Kylie1969

Gold Jewellery


----------



## Cindercat

Chain


----------



## Kylie1969

Gate


----------



## Harry Cobean

star


----------



## Kylie1969

Bright


----------



## simonbaker

Glare


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunglasses


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny


----------



## Kylie1969

Warmth


----------



## simonbaker

snuggle


----------



## Kylie1969

Cuddles


----------



## simonbaker

Good lovin'


----------



## Kylie1969

Essential


----------



## simonbaker

mandatory


----------



## Kylie1969

Essential


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nutrients


----------



## Kylie1969

Vitamins


----------



## roadfix

minerals


----------



## Kylie1969

Iron Ore


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mining


----------



## Kylie1969

Caves


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pirate! Arrr.


----------



## Kylie1969

LOL Purple 

Treasure


----------



## Harry Cobean

buried


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Alive


----------



## Vanilla Bean

breathing


----------



## Kylie1969

Pulse


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Throb


----------



## roadfix

heart


----------



## simonbaker

attack


----------



## Kylie1969

Crime


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Prevention


----------



## simonbaker

magazine


----------



## Kylie1969

Celebritys


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Worms


----------



## Kylie1969

Soil


----------



## Cindercat

Plant


----------



## Kylie1969

Cultivate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grow


----------



## Ratchett

harvest


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Moon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shine


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Polish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausage


----------



## Harry Cobean

dog


----------



## lifesaver

bone


----------



## roadfix

in


----------



## Kylie1969

Side


----------



## Vanilla Bean

car


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Port


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wine


----------



## lifesaver

bottle


----------



## Kylie1969

Glass


----------



## lifesaver

Table


----------



## Kylie1969

Chairs


----------



## simonbaker

Table


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kitchen


----------



## simonbaker

gadgets


----------



## Vanilla Bean

widgits


----------



## roadfix

digits


----------



## Kylie1969

Weather


----------



## roadfix

whether


----------



## Kylie1969

Or not


----------



## Vanilla Bean

believe


----------



## Kylie1969

Trust


----------



## Harry Cobean

fund


----------



## Vanilla Bean

raiser


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Breeding ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

In


----------



## Harry Cobean

out


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Open air caffé ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Romance


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Romance:*

Romantic Comedy ...


----------



## Harry Cobean

40 year old virgin


----------



## roadfix

Mary


----------



## Kylie1969

Female


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gender


----------



## Kylie1969

Sex


----------



## Ratchett

Headache!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Pain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

relief


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness


----------



## Ratchett

Puppy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Power


----------



## Kylie1969

Strength


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Numbers


----------



## Kylie1969

Lotto


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gambling


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Travelling ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Flights


----------



## Vanilla Bean

airport


----------



## Kylie1969

Baggage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

luggage


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Heavy


----------



## simonbaker

lifters


----------



## Margi Cintrano

T ...

Tiramisu ...


----------



## simonbaker

dessert


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fork


----------



## Harry Cobean

sign post


----------



## Kylie1969

Directions


----------



## roadfix

instructions


----------



## Kylie1969

Complications


----------



## roadfix

malpractice


----------



## simonbaker

doctor


----------



## Cindercat

Copay


----------



## Ratchett

Health insurance


----------



## Kylie1969

Cover


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Under


----------



## Kylie1969

Wear


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tear


----------



## Harry Cobean

rule book


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Mission Statement ...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

NASA


----------



## roadfix

astronauts


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Space


----------



## Kylie1969

Outer


----------



## simonbaker

Inner


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Light


----------



## simonbaker

ER


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nurse


----------



## simonbaker

feed


----------



## Kylie1969

Eat


----------



## Harry Cobean

street


----------



## Cindercat

Noisy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cricket


----------



## Kylie1969

Spin Bowler


----------



## Kylie1969

Fast


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cheeta


----------



## roadfix

Cougar


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Claws


----------



## roadfix

garden


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gnome


----------



## Kylie1969

Dwarf


----------



## Cindercat

Star


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

nipple covers


----------



## Kylie1969

Tassles


----------



## simonbaker

graduation


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Debt


----------



## Kylie1969

Finance


----------



## roadfix

Fiance


----------



## simonbaker

Bank


----------



## roadfix

Rank


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stinky


----------



## Kylie1969

Feet


----------



## Cindercat

Shoes


----------



## roadfix

pair


----------



## Harry Cobean

breasts


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Coward


----------



## eesta_bunny

Hero


----------



## Kylie1969

Outstanding


----------



## roadfix

achievement


----------



## simonbaker

medal


----------



## roadfix

honor


----------



## simonbaker

roll


----------



## roadfix

dice


----------



## Kylie1969

Yahtzee


----------



## simonbaker

fun


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoyment


----------



## simonbaker

pleasure


----------



## Kylie1969

Massage


----------



## roadfix

therapy


----------



## Kylie1969

Help


----------



## roadfix

Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

London


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ontario


----------



## roadfix

Canada


----------



## Kylie1969

Maple


----------



## roadfix

syrup


----------



## Kylie1969

Pancakes


----------



## Cindercat

Peanut butter


----------



## Kylie1969

Crunchy


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chapata ... ( bread )


----------



## simonbaker

butter


----------



## Cindercat

Warm bread


----------



## simonbaker

crust


----------



## Kylie1969

Outer


----------



## roadfix

Limits


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Boundries


----------



## Kylie1969

Soccer


----------



## Cindercat

Mom


----------



## Harry Cobean

garden


----------



## roadfix

hoe


----------



## Kylie1969

Weeding


----------



## Cindercat

Poison ivy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Villain


----------



## Harry Cobean

damsel in distress


----------



## Kylie1969

Rapunzel


----------



## Harry Cobean

long blonde hair


----------



## Kylie1969

Tangled


----------



## roadfix

Tango


----------



## Kylie1969

Dance


----------



## roadfix

disco


----------



## Kylie1969

Duck


----------



## roadfix

Oregon


----------



## Kylie1969

US


----------



## simonbaker

togetherness


----------



## Cindercat

friendship


----------



## simonbaker

memories


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Music


----------



## simonbaker

melody


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Harmony


----------



## simonbaker

beautiful


----------



## Harry Cobean

deserted tropical beach...with those bent over palm trees of course!


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## roadfix

destination


----------



## simonbaker

unknown


----------



## roadfix

territory


----------



## Kylie1969

Northern


----------



## Cindercat

Exposure.    (I liked that show, Northern Exposure. )


----------



## roadfix

UV


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Letters


----------



## Harry Cobean

from war


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Destruction


----------



## Kylie1969

Ruins


----------



## roadfix

Pompeii


----------



## Kylie1969

Architecture


----------



## Kylie1969

Drawing


----------



## roadfix

pad


----------



## Kylie1969

Lines


----------



## roadfix

panty


----------



## Kylie1969

Food


----------



## Cindercat

cravings


----------



## Kylie1969

Want


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Need


----------



## Harry Cobean

help


----------



## Kylie1969

Beatles


----------



## rocygolly

Submarine


----------



## Kylie1969

Navy


----------



## roadfix

Seals


----------



## Kylie1969

Ocean


----------



## Harry Cobean

vast


----------



## Kylie1969

Large


----------



## roadfix

extra


----------



## Harry Cobean

film set


----------



## Kylie1969

Props


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Backdrop


----------



## Kylie1969

Background


----------



## Harry Cobean

music


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Man


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocket


----------



## rocygolly

dock


----------



## roadfix

pier


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

West


----------



## Kylie1969

End


----------



## Margi Cintrano

finished ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Complete


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Complete:*

a dead-end ...


----------



## Kylie1969

No way out


----------



## Harry Cobean

lost in space


----------



## roadfix

universe


----------



## Kylie1969

World


----------



## simonbaker

Global


----------



## Kylie1969

Viral


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Infection


----------



## Kylie1969

Wound


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Suture (sp?)


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## Kylie1969

Surgeon


----------



## roadfix

General


----------



## Cindercat

Military


----------



## Kylie1969

Tank


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Army ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Dad's


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Dad´s ...*

loss ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Without


----------



## Margi Cintrano

pain ...


----------



## Kylie1969

Hurt


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Margaux:*

Past Tense ...


----------



## KarenB

Past tense (two words? one emotion)

forgetable


----------



## Margi Cintrano

unimportant ...


----------



## roadfix

back burner (sorry, 2 words)


----------



## Kylie1969

Forgotten


----------



## roadfix

memories


----------



## Kylie1969

Good times


----------



## roadfix

Rollin'


----------



## Kylie1969

Pastry


----------



## Margi Cintrano

put-off ...


----------



## roadfix

avoid


----------



## Margi Cintrano

delaying ...


----------



## roadfix

procrastinate


----------



## Cindercat

daily


----------



## Kylie1969

Everyday


----------



## simonbaker

clothes


----------



## Kylie1969

Outfits


----------



## simonbaker

stylish


----------



## Kylie1969

Trendy


----------



## simonbaker

Fashionable


----------



## Kylie1969

Models


----------



## simonbaker

airplane


----------



## Kylie1969

Passengers


----------



## simonbaker

screaming


----------



## Margi Cintrano

ectasy ...


----------



## simonbaker

passion


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## roadfix

Peace


----------



## Cindercat

quiet


----------



## Kylie1969

Noiseless


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> Noiseless


silent but deadly......!


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL 

Australian Spiders


----------



## Harry Cobean

Kylie1969 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Australian Spiders


are they like german lady tourist spiders?
outback


----------



## Kylie1969

Dry


----------



## simonbaker

toast


----------



## Harry Cobean

celebrate


----------



## Kylie1969

Party


----------



## simonbaker

favors


----------



## Kylie1969

Prefers


----------



## Harry Cobean

blondes


----------



## simonbaker

fun


----------



## Kylie1969

Sky Diving


----------



## roadfix

scuba


----------



## simonbaker

dolphins


----------



## roadfix

Flipper


----------



## Kylie1969

Swimming


----------



## roadfix

lessons


----------



## jharris

Learned


----------



## Kylie1969

Taught


----------



## Harry Cobean

.....i thaw a putty cat a cweeping up on me..........!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spray bottle


----------



## jharris

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Spray bottle



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Weeds


----------



## Zhizara

widows


----------



## Kathleen

Peaks


----------



## Kylie1969

Twin


----------



## jharris

Towers


----------



## Zhizara

looms


----------



## Kylie1969

Evil


----------



## Zhizara

wicked


----------



## jharris

Ways


----------



## roadfix

water


----------



## Kylie1969

Ocean


----------



## roadfix

liner


----------



## Zhizara

ship


----------



## GotGarlic

Shape


----------



## chopper

Sorter


----------



## roadfix

mail


----------



## lifesaver

Box


----------



## Zhizara

fight


----------



## Cindercat

Argue


----------



## Kylie1969

Disagreement


----------



## Zhizara

dispute


----------



## Harry Cobean

judge judy


----------



## Zhizara

deem


----------



## roadfix

redeem


----------



## Zhizara

ransom


----------



## roadfix

note


----------



## jharris

Book


----------



## Zhizara

reserve


----------



## Kylie1969

Army


----------



## jharris

Brat


----------



## Kylie1969

Annoying


----------



## roadfix

behavior


----------



## LPBeier

pain


----------



## Kylie1969

Personal


----------



## roadfix

check


----------



## Cindercat

Plaid


----------



## Kylie1969

Clothing


----------



## Harry Cobean

superficial


----------



## roadfix

wound


----------



## Kylie1969

Injury


----------



## simonbaker

lawyer


----------



## Kylie1969

Court


----------



## jharris

Ordered


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Invoice


----------



## Harry Cobean

payment


----------



## Kylie1969

Cash


----------



## roadfix

only


----------



## Cindercat

missing


----------



## roadfix

parts


----------



## Kylie1969

Puzzle


----------



## Harry Cobean

monkey


----------



## roadfix

do


----------



## GotGarlic

Something


----------



## roadfix

else


----------



## Kylie1969

Or


----------



## roadfix

ore


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Iron


----------



## Harry Cobean

chef


----------



## Kylie1969

Food


----------



## Zhizara

thought


----------



## roadfix

process


----------



## Kylie1969

Take in


----------



## Zhizara

adopt


----------



## roadfix

implement


----------



## Kylie1969

Tool


----------



## simonbaker

belt


----------



## Harry Cobean

trousers


----------



## Kylie1969

Wrong


----------



## simonbaker

choices


----------



## Zhizara

selection


----------



## Kylie1969

Options


----------



## simonbaker

variety


----------



## Kylie1969

Store


----------



## Zhizara

spice


----------



## chopper

Cake


----------



## Kylie1969

Dessert


----------



## Zhizara

desert


----------



## chopper

Sand


----------



## Zhizara

castle


----------



## roadfix

moat


----------



## Kylie1969

Water


----------



## simonbaker

drink


----------



## chopper

Coke


----------



## Cindercat

Sweet


----------



## Zhizara

savory


----------



## chopper

Salty


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## Zhizara

ticket


----------



## roadfix

scalper


----------



## Kylie1969

Indian


----------



## roadfix

Summer


----------



## Kylie1969

Beach


----------



## Zhizara

sand


----------



## Kylie1969

Castles


----------



## Zhizara

rooks


----------



## roadfix

crooks


----------



## Kylie1969

Criminals


----------



## roadfix

jail


----------



## Kylie1969

Bars


----------



## Zhizara

booze


----------



## simonbaker

party


----------



## Zhizara

hearty


----------



## grizzly adams

soup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pot


----------



## Cindercat

plant


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clippings


----------



## Kylie1969

Paper


----------



## Zhizara

news


----------



## roadfix

breaking


----------



## Zhizara

wind


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fire


----------



## Kylie1969

Burn


----------



## simonbaker

out


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Empty


----------



## roadfix

promises


----------



## simonbaker

temporary


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Changing


----------



## simonbaker

good


----------



## chopper

Bad


----------



## Cindercat

otherwise


----------



## Kylie1969

Else


----------



## Zhizara

where


----------



## simonbaker

question


----------



## roadfix

mark


----------



## simonbaker

get


----------



## chopper

Set


----------



## grizzly adams

ready


----------



## chopper

Freddie


----------



## Kylie1969

Name


----------



## chopper

Game


----------



## simonbaker

sake


----------



## jharris

Huh?


----------



## Kylie1969

What the?


----------



## Harry Cobean

can't post the obvious one!!so....
hell!


----------



## chopper

Heaven


----------



## roadfix

Clouds


----------



## Zhizara

obscures


----------



## Kylie1969

Blocks


----------



## simonbaker

city


----------



## chopper

Slicker


----------



## simonbaker

icey


----------



## Kylie1969

Slippery


----------



## roadfix

slope


----------



## Zhizara

incline


----------



## roadfix

decline


----------



## Cindercat

aging


----------



## Zhizara

geriatric


----------



## simonbaker

wise


----------



## roadfix

Men


----------



## Dawgluver

Macho


----------



## Cindercat

YMCA


----------



## Kylie1969

The Village People


----------



## roadfix

Navy


----------



## Zhizara

armada


----------



## roadfix

battle


----------



## Kylie1969

War


----------



## roadfix

Peace


----------



## Kylie1969

Quiet


----------



## Zhizara

noisy


----------



## roadfix

neighbor


----------



## simonbaker

Helpful


----------



## Zhizara

assistance


----------



## roadfix

public


----------



## Kylie1969

Toilets


----------



## simonbaker

mandatory


----------



## Cindercat

Paperwork


----------



## Kylie1969

Tedious


----------



## Zhizara

boring


----------



## middie

Boring... sleepy


----------



## Zhizara

nap


----------



## roadfix

power


----------



## Zhizara

electric


----------



## Kylie1969

Fence


----------



## Zhizara

stolen


----------



## Cindercat

Heart


----------



## roadfix

broken


----------



## Zhizara

mustang


----------



## Kylie1969

Car


----------



## roadfix

highway


----------



## Zhizara

robbery


----------



## Kylie1969

Bank


----------



## roadfix

of America


----------



## simonbaker

beautiful


----------



## Zhizara

dreamer


----------



## Kylie1969

Lost


----------



## Cindercat

my mind


----------



## Zhizara

mind = obey


----------



## roadfix

command


----------



## simonbaker

post


----------



## roadfix

production


----------



## Zhizara

fashioning


----------



## simonbaker

style


----------



## Kylie1969

Clothing


----------



## simonbaker

fashion


----------



## Kylie1969

Expense


----------



## simonbaker

budget


----------



## Kylie1969

Saving


----------



## simonbaker

economical


----------



## Kylie1969

Stock Market


----------



## simonbaker

black market


----------



## Kylie1969

Rip offs


----------



## simonbaker

gangsters


----------



## roadfix

scam


----------



## Kylie1969

Not legit


----------



## simonbaker

naughty


----------



## Kylie1969

Fun


----------



## simonbaker

party


----------



## Kylie1969

Celebration


----------



## simonbaker

parade


----------



## Cindercat

homecoming


----------



## Dawgluver

Football


----------



## Kylie1969

Soccer


----------



## Zhizara

brawler


----------



## simonbaker

fight


----------



## Zhizara

flight


----------



## Kylie1969

Plane


----------



## simonbaker

Jane


----------



## roadfix

Doe


----------



## Kylie1969

Deer


----------



## Zhizara

stag


----------



## Kylie1969

Party


----------



## simonbaker

responsibly


----------



## Kylie1969

Onus


----------



## Zhizara

burden


----------



## simonbaker

peace


----------



## Zhizara

piece


----------



## simonbaker

cake


----------



## Kylie1969

Heavenly


----------



## roadfix

wonders


----------



## simonbaker

questionable


----------



## Kylie1969

Unsure


----------



## roadfix

skeptic


----------



## Zhizara

pessimist


----------



## simonbaker

optomistic


----------



## Kylie1969

Positive


----------



## roadfix

attitude


----------



## Kylie1969

Good


----------



## chopper

Luck!


----------



## roadfix

charm


----------



## Zhizara

amulet


----------



## middie

Teller


----------



## middie

Oops nevermind I was on a wrong page


----------



## GotGarlic

Positive


----------



## GotGarlic

Oops, me too


----------



## roadfix

Penn


----------



## Kylie1969

Penne


----------



## Zhizara

pasta


----------



## Kylie1969

Spaghetti


----------



## Zhizara

meatballs


----------



## simonbaker

marinara


----------



## Cindercat

Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Kylie1969

Seafood Sauce


----------



## Zhizara

horseradish


----------



## Kylie1969

Sandwich


----------



## Zhizara

islands


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## Kylie1969

Holiday


----------



## Zhizara

Doc


----------



## simonbaker

what's up....


----------



## Kylie1969

Must come down


----------



## Cindercat

rain


----------



## Zhizara

precipitation


----------



## Kylie1969

Liquid


----------



## middie

Cocktail... sauce


----------



## middie

Dang it..  nevermind that

Liquid... water


----------



## Cindercat

waterfall


----------



## simonbaker

enchanting


----------



## Zhizara

mesmerizing


----------



## simonbaker

trance


----------



## middie

Dazed


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Injured


----------



## Zhizara

wounded


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pride


----------



## Zhizara

lions


----------



## roadfix

dungeon


----------



## middie

Dragon


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## Zhizara

face


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## Kylie1969

Novel


----------



## Cindercat

Idea


----------



## Zhizara

figment


----------



## Kylie1969

Imagination


----------



## simonbaker

creative


----------



## Kylie1969

Artistic


----------



## Zhizara

flair


----------



## Kylie1969

Extravagance


----------



## simonbaker

overdone


----------



## Kylie1969

Burnt


----------



## FluffyAngel

Toast


----------



## Dawgluver

Marshmallow


----------



## Cindercat

S'mores


----------



## Zhizara

chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Delicious


----------



## Kylie1969

Tasty


----------



## roadfix

treats


----------



## middie

Goodies


----------



## Kylie1969

Bag


----------



## Zhizara

purse


----------



## Kylie1969

Coins


----------



## simonbaker

cash


----------



## Kylie1969

In hand


----------



## Aunt Bea

bird


----------



## Kylie1969

Budgie


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Budgie



My answer is parakeet!

It also reminds me of a heavy metal group from Cardiff!


----------



## Kylie1969

Colourful


----------



## simonbaker

Fall


----------



## Zhizara

spring


----------



## simonbaker

summer


----------



## Kylie1969

Bloom


----------



## simonbaker

flowers


----------



## Kylie1969

Garden


----------



## Zhizara

party


----------



## Aunt Bea

animal


----------



## Kylie1969

Farm


----------



## Aunt Bea

fresh


----------



## Kylie1969

Eggs


----------



## Cindercat

omelet


----------



## Kylie1969

Breakfast


----------



## Zhizara

club


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate


----------



## Cindercat

(chocolate) peanut butter malt


----------



## Zhizara

milk


----------



## simonbaker

& cookies


----------



## Kylie1969

Cows


----------



## simonbaker

farm


----------



## Kylie1969

Yard


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> & cookies



YUM


----------



## simonbaker

delicious


----------



## Kylie1969

Tasty


----------



## Zhizara

savory


----------



## middie

Flavorful


----------



## Kylie1969

Taste


----------



## simonbaker

test


----------



## Zhizara

kitchen


----------



## Kylie1969

Table


----------



## simonbaker

ware


----------



## Kylie1969

House


----------



## simonbaker

pet


----------



## Kylie1969

Pat


----------



## Zhizara

butter


----------



## roadfix

scotch


----------



## Zhizara

whiskey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sour


----------



## Cindercat

grapes


----------



## simonbaker

wine


----------



## Kylie1969

Celebration


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dress


----------



## simonbaker

up


----------



## Kylie1969

Movie


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn


----------



## Kylie1969

Machine


----------



## Phocaena

Machine >>>gun


----------



## Kylie1969

Bullets


----------



## Zhizara

ammo


----------



## Kylie1969

War


----------



## roadfix

Nuclear


----------



## Zhizara

family


----------



## Phocaena

family .... PET


----------



## simonbaker

kitty


----------



## Kylie1969

Cat


----------



## simonbaker

meow


----------



## Cindercat

mix (Meow Mix)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stir


----------



## Kylie1969

Crazy


----------



## Zhizara

quilt


----------



## Phocaena

quilt >> blocks


----------



## simonbaker

building


----------



## Zhizara

edifice


----------



## Kylie1969

Structure


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Program


----------



## Kylie1969

Flyer


----------



## Zhizara

pamphlet


----------



## Cindercat

Information


----------



## Zhizara

highway


----------



## GotGarlic

Byway


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Switch


----------



## Zhizara

willow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wind


----------



## Zhizara

watch


----------



## simonbaker

dog


----------



## Kylie1969

Cat


----------



## simonbaker

whiskers


----------



## celeste.t

beard


----------



## simonbaker

shave


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Close.


----------



## Cindercat

Friend


----------



## celeste.t

confidant


----------



## Kylie1969

Courageous


----------



## celeste.t

cowardly


----------



## Cindercat

Lion


----------



## simonbaker

king


----------



## Zhizara

ransom


----------



## Ratchett

kidnap


----------



## Kylie1969

Abduct


----------



## simonbaker

criminal


----------



## Cindercat

Minds


----------



## Zhizara

obeys


----------



## Kylie1969

Adheres


----------



## simonbaker

tape


----------



## Kylie1969

Measure


----------



## simonbaker

cup


----------



## Kylie1969

Saucer


----------



## roadfix

flying


----------



## simonbaker

high


----------



## Kylie1969

Above


----------



## simonbaker

clouds


----------



## celeste.t

airplanes


----------



## Cindercat

Pilots


----------



## Kylie1969

Good eyesight


----------



## Ratchett

optometrist


----------



## Kylie1969

Glasses


----------



## celeste.t

drinks


----------



## simonbaker

cocktails


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dresses


----------



## Kylie1969

Up


----------



## Zhizara

awake


----------



## Kylie1969

Alert


----------



## simonbaker

motivated


----------



## Kylie1969

Determined


----------



## Zhizara

proven


----------



## Kylie1969

Fact


----------



## Zhizara

fiction


----------



## roadfix

pulp


----------



## Kylie1969

Inner


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ear


----------



## Kylie1969

Plug


----------



## simonbaker

in


----------



## Zhizara

law


----------



## Kylie1969

Jury


----------



## simonbaker

trial


----------



## Zhizara

court


----------



## Kylie1969

Tennis


----------



## simonbaker

match


----------



## Cindercat

fire


----------



## Barbara L

ammunition


----------



## Kylie1969

Bullets


----------



## celeste.t

wounds


----------



## simonbaker

Healing


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Salve


----------



## chopper

Cut


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Flowers


----------



## simonbaker

funeral


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sorrow


----------



## simonbaker

grief


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hassle


----------



## Kylie1969

Back


----------



## Cindercat

yard


----------



## Kylie1969

Sale


----------



## Zhizara

bargain


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bin


----------



## roadfix

Laden


----------



## GotGarlic

Dead


----------



## Snip 13

Tired


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sleep


----------



## Kylie1969

Dreams


----------



## simonbaker

snooze (button)


----------



## Kylie1969

Back to sleep


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Late


----------



## simonbaker

night


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Time


----------



## Kylie1969

Warp


----------



## Cindercat

bend


----------



## Snip 13

over


----------



## Kylie1969

Under


----------



## simonbaker

wear


----------



## Kylie1969

Out


----------



## Snip 13

Side


----------



## Kylie1969

Ways


----------



## GotGarlic

Means


----------



## MrsLMB

Ways


----------



## Cindercat

Paths


----------



## simonbaker

cow


----------



## Kylie1969

Farm


----------



## Cindercat

Land


----------



## simonbaker

pride


----------



## Kylie1969

Lions


----------



## Zhizara

roar


----------



## Kylie1969

Engine


----------



## Cindercat

Oil


----------



## Zhizara

grease


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## Kylie1969

Planet


----------



## MrsLMB

Earth


----------



## Kylie1969

Humans


----------



## Cindercat

people


----------



## Kylie1969

Men and women


----------



## Zhizara

genders


----------



## simonbaker

Bathrooms


----------



## Kylie1969

Toilet Paper


----------



## simonbaker

diareha


----------



## Kylie1969

Runny


----------



## Zhizara

eggs


----------



## IsaCathrine

Hen


----------



## simonbaker

Rooster


----------



## Zhizara

Rocky


----------



## IsaCathrine

Mountain


----------



## Cindercat

Fever


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## Kylie1969

Gig


----------



## Zhizara

trident


----------



## simonbaker

gum


----------



## Dawgluver

Shoe


----------



## simonbaker

fly


----------



## Dawgluver

Pie


----------



## simonbaker

Thanksgiving


----------



## Dawgluver

Turkey


----------



## Kylie1969

Stuffing


----------



## Zhizara

dressing


----------



## GotGarlic

Gravy


----------



## Zhizara

train


----------



## MrsLMB

Airplane


----------



## Kylie1969

Flight


----------



## Zhizara

stairs


----------



## simonbaker

elevator


----------



## Kylie1969

Lift


----------



## simonbaker

Bra


----------



## GotGarlic

Lace


----------



## Dawgluver

Leather


----------



## Kylie1969

Belt


----------



## Cindercat

Tight


----------



## Kylie1969

Wad


----------



## Zhizara

money


----------



## Kylie1969

Coins


----------



## MrsLMB

Slot Machine


----------



## GotGarlic

Vegas


----------



## Zhizara

leave


----------



## MrsLMB

Return


----------



## Dawgluver

Address


----------



## simonbaker

Unknown


----------



## Dawgluver

Assailant


----------



## simonbaker

criminal


----------



## Kylie1969

minds


----------



## simonbaker

Great


----------



## Kylie1969

Scott


----------



## simonbaker

toliet paper


----------



## Kylie1969

Necessary


----------



## simonbaker

roughness


----------



## Kylie1969

Grainy


----------



## simonbaker

bread


----------



## Kylie1969

Baker


----------



## MrsLMB

Cake


----------



## Zhizara

soap


----------



## simonbaker

& water


----------



## Zhizara

irrigate


----------



## simonbaker

farmland


----------



## Zhizara

crops


----------



## Kylie1969

Vegetables


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh


----------



## MrsLMB

Fruit


----------



## simonbaker

flies


----------



## Zhizara

soars


----------



## Dawgluver

Eagle


----------



## Kylie1969

Bird


----------



## Zhizara

seed


----------



## MrsLMB

Sunflowers


----------



## Kylie1969

Yellow


----------



## Zhizara

coward


----------



## MrsLMB

chicken


----------



## simonbaker

Egg


----------



## Zhizara

first


----------



## simonbaker

grade


----------



## Kylie1969

School


----------



## simonbaker

books


----------



## Kylie1969

Bookshop


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## MrsLMB

Lounge


----------



## simonbaker

cocktails


----------



## Kylie1969

Party


----------



## Zhizara

hearty


----------



## MrsLMB

Thick


----------



## Zhizara

headed


----------



## simonbaker

North


----------



## GotGarlic

South


----------



## simonbaker

Dakota


----------



## GotGarlic

Fanning


----------



## Zhizara

cooling


----------



## Kylie1969

Refreshing


----------



## Cindercat

drink


----------



## Zhizara

milk


----------



## MrsLMB

Cow


----------



## GotGarlic

Bull


----------



## Zhizara

market


----------



## GotGarlic

farmer


----------



## Kylie1969

Produce


----------



## Zhizara

vegetables


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## MrsLMB

Exercise


----------



## simonbaker

daily


----------



## Zhizara

newspaper


----------



## simonbaker

extinction


----------



## Kylie1969

No more


----------



## simonbaker

Dust


----------



## Kylie1969

Mess


----------



## simonbaker

Clean-up


----------



## Kylie1969

Tidiness


----------



## MrsLMB

sloppy


----------



## Kylie1969

Joe


----------



## MrsLMB

Camel


----------



## Kylie1969

Water


----------



## Zhizara

fire


----------



## Kylie1969

Engine


----------



## Zhizara

motor


----------



## GotGarlic

Cycle


----------



## Kylie1969

Bike


----------



## Zhizara

tandem


----------



## MrsLMB

Double


----------



## Kylie1969

Trouble


----------



## Zhizara

predicament


----------



## GotGarlic

Dilemma


----------



## Zhizara

choice


----------



## Kylie1969

Selection


----------



## Zhizara

pick


----------



## Kylie1969

Axe


----------



## Zhizara

grind


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## MrsLMB

Doughnuts


----------



## simonbaker

sugar


----------



## Kylie1969

Hyper


----------



## MrsLMB

Stimulated


----------



## Zhizara

excited


----------



## radhuni

dancing


----------



## MrsLMB

Singing


----------



## Kylie1969

Entertaining


----------



## Zhizara

amusing


----------



## Kylie1969

Interesting


----------



## simonbaker

Ponder


----------



## Kylie1969

Think


----------



## GotGarlic

Tank


----------



## Kylie1969

Army


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ants


----------



## Kylie1969

Insects


----------



## Sasroc

_Creepy _


----------



## Kylie1969

Crawly


----------



## Zhizara

ants


----------



## MrsLMB

Picnic


----------



## Zhizara

ham


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clown


----------



## MrsLMB

Party


----------



## Kylie1969

Make Up


----------



## Cook_19981

Drinks


----------



## Kylie1969

Liquid


----------



## Cook_19981

Boiling


----------



## Sasroc

_Bubbles_


----------



## Kylie1969

Bath


----------



## Cook_19981

Relaxed


----------



## Kylie1969

Calm


----------



## Cook_19981

Sleep


----------



## Kylie1969

Dreams


----------



## Cook_19981

Nightmares


----------



## MrsLMB

Fright


----------



## Kylie1969

Night


----------



## Cook_19981

Moon


----------



## Kylie1969

Beam


----------



## Cook_19981

Whiskey


----------



## Kylie1969

Alcohol


----------



## Cook_19981

Wine


----------



## Kylie1969

Grapes


----------



## Cook_19981

Concord


----------



## Sasroc

_University_


----------



## Zhizara

college


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dorm


----------



## Cook_19981

Sorority


----------



## Kylie1969

Fraternity


----------



## Cook_19981

Brothers


----------



## Kylie1969

Siblings


----------



## Cook_19981

Reunion


----------



## simonbaker

party


----------



## Cook_19981

Decorations


----------



## GotGarlic

Sparkly


----------



## Cook_19981

Ribbons


----------



## MrsLMB

gifts


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## Cook_19981

Wedding


----------



## simonbaker

Nuptuals


----------



## Cook_19981

Honeymoon


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## Kylie1969

Trip


----------



## simonbaker

oops


----------



## Kylie1969

Fall


----------



## simonbaker

Winter


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly


----------



## simonbaker

& Crackers


----------



## Cook_19981

Chili


----------



## Kylie1969

Spicy


----------



## Cook_19981

Beans


----------



## MrsLMB

Gas


----------



## Cook_19981

Expensive


----------



## Zhizara

cheap


----------



## Cook_19981

Broke


----------



## simonbaker

Pennyless


----------



## Cook_19981

America


----------



## Kylie1969

Country


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful


----------



## Kylie1969

Pleasant


----------



## MrsLMB

State


----------



## Kylie1969

Say


----------



## simonbaker

Union


----------



## Kylie1969

Fees


----------



## simonbaker

TollBridge


----------



## Kylie1969

Driving


----------



## simonbaker

Distance


----------



## Kylie1969

Measurement


----------



## simonbaker

Recipie


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Thanksgiving


----------



## Kylie1969

Family


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Cook_19981

Cooking


----------



## Kylie1969

Baking


----------



## simonbaker

Braising


----------



## Cook_19981

Beef


----------



## GotGarlic

Steak


----------



## MrsLMB

Baked Potato


----------



## simonbaker

Butter


----------



## Kylie1969

Scones


----------



## simonbaker

Biscuit


----------



## Cook_19981

Coffee


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar


----------



## simonbaker

Bean


----------



## Kylie1969

Vegetable


----------



## Cook_19981

Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Barmitzfa


----------



## MrsLMB

Wedding


----------



## simonbaker

Bells


----------



## Cook_19981

Cows


----------



## Kylie1969

Cattle


----------



## simonbaker

Livestock


----------



## Kylie1969

Sheep


----------



## simonbaker

Lamb


----------



## Kylie1969

Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## Cook_19981

Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

coupe


----------



## MrsLMB

automobile


----------



## Cook_19981

Engine


----------



## Zhizara

search


----------



## Kylie1969

Bar


----------



## GotGarlic

Cocktail


----------



## Kylie1969

Fun


----------



## Zhizara

whimsy


----------



## Kylie1969

Quaint


----------



## Cook_19981

Quirky


----------



## MrsLMB

Odd


----------



## simonbaker

couple


----------



## Cook_19981

Beers


----------



## simonbaker

ready!


----------



## GotGarlic

Not!


----------



## Kylie1969

On


----------



## Cook_19981

Football


----------



## MrsLMB

Score


----------



## Cook_19981

Quarterback


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sacked


----------



## Kylie1969

Fired


----------



## Zhizara

shot


----------



## MrsLMB

Doctor


----------



## roadfix

Zhivago


----------



## Zhizara

Russia


----------



## Cook_19981

Lenin


----------



## Zhizara

dictator


----------



## Kylie1969

Hitler


----------



## Cook_19981

Stalin


----------



## MrsLMB

Crazy


----------



## Cook_19981

Eights


----------



## Kylie1969

Numbers


----------



## Cook_19981

Letters


----------



## Kylie1969

Mail


----------



## MrsLMB

initials


----------



## FloydM

Babe Ruth


----------



## simonbaker

candybar


----------



## Cook_19981

Chocolate


----------



## Kylie1969

Ganache


----------



## MrsLMB

Icing


----------



## Cook_19981

Cake


----------



## GotGarlic

Bake


----------



## Cook_19981

Pie


----------



## Zhizara

pecan


----------



## MrsLMB

Praline


----------



## Cook_19981

Brittle


----------



## Kylie1969

Peanut


----------



## Cook_19981

Cashew


----------



## Kylie1969

Nut


----------



## Zhizara

crazy


----------



## simonbaker

Phyco.


----------



## MrsLMB

Motel


----------



## Cook_19981

Shower


----------



## Zhizara

rain


----------



## Cook_19981

Umbrella


----------



## roadfix

policy


----------



## Kylie1969

Fixed


----------



## Cook_19981

Politics


----------



## roadfix

aside


----------



## Kylie1969

Next


----------



## Zhizara

neutered


----------



## Cook_19981

Spay


----------



## simonbaker

Meow-ouch


----------



## Cook_19981

Claws


----------



## Kylie1969

Scratch


----------



## MrsLMB

Itch


----------



## Kylie1969

Mozzie


----------



## Zhizara

slap


----------



## Kylie1969

Hit


----------



## Zhizara

song


----------



## GotGarlic

Sung


----------



## MrsLMB

Blue


----------



## Kylie1969

Down


----------



## simonbaker

town


----------



## Kylie1969

City


----------



## Zhizara

slicker


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, MrsLMB! 

Rain


----------



## simonbaker

coat


----------



## GotGarlic

Cover


----------



## Kylie1969

Hide


----------



## Zhizara

pelt


----------



## Kylie1969

Leather


----------



## simonbaker

Lace


----------



## Kylie1969

Curtain


----------



## simonbaker

shower


----------



## Kylie1969

Water


----------



## chopper

Bed


----------



## Kylie1969

Sleep


----------



## chopper

Pillow


----------



## Kylie1969

Talk


----------



## chopper

Gab


----------



## Kylie1969

Chatter


----------



## chopper

Box


----------



## Cook_19981

Banter


----------



## Kylie1969

Carry on


----------



## Zhizara

luggage


----------



## MrsLMB

Travel


----------



## chopper

Road-trip


----------



## simonbaker

vacation


----------



## Cook_19981

Peace


----------



## simonbaker

& quiet


----------



## Zhizara

shush


----------



## roadfix

slush


----------



## MrsLMB

Snow


----------



## Zhizara

job


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Process


----------



## chopper

Mix


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stir


----------



## Kylie1969

Crazy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Traffic


----------



## Kylie1969

Warden


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Game


----------



## Kylie1969

Play


----------



## Cook_19981

Fun


----------



## simonbaker

family


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## simonbaker

Unconditional


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Boundless


----------



## Kylie1969

Endless


----------



## Zhizara

eternal


----------



## chopper

Forever


----------



## Kylie1969

Ages


----------



## Cook_19981

Rock


----------



## simonbaker

& roll


----------



## Cook_19981

Bakery


----------



## simonbaker

smells


----------



## Kylie1969

Aromas


----------



## simonbaker

Delicious!


----------



## Kylie1969

Tasty


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoyable


----------



## Kylie1969

Fun


----------



## simonbaker

exciting


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind Blowing


----------



## simonbaker

phycadellic


----------



## Kylie1969

Colourful


----------



## simonbaker

Kindergarden


----------



## Kylie1969

Crayons


----------



## chopper

Markers


----------



## simonbaker

Crayola


----------



## MrsLMB

artwork


----------



## Kylie1969

Design


----------



## simonbaker

decorate


----------



## Kylie1969

Furnish


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Supply


----------



## Kylie1969

Give


----------



## Zhizara

take


----------



## Cook_19981

Away


----------



## Kylie1969

Gone


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fishin'


----------



## Kylie1969

Rod


----------



## Zhizara

reel


----------



## MrsLMB

spinning


----------



## simonbaker

class


----------



## Cook_19981

Action


----------



## simonbaker

suit


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tie


----------



## simonbaker

Bow


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Arrow


----------



## Cook_19981

Up


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Cook_19981

Musical


----------



## simonbaker

play


----------



## Zhizara

doh


----------



## Cook_19981

Toy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chest


----------



## Kylie1969

Treasure


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Island


----------



## Cook_19981

Vacation


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Relax


----------



## MrsLMB

Unwind


----------



## Kylie1969

Chill out


----------



## Zhizara

vegitate


----------



## MrsLMB

hibernate


----------



## Zhizara

sleep


----------



## Kylie1969

Nap


----------



## MrsLMB

Sack


----------



## roadfix

potatoes


----------



## Kylie1969

Peeler


----------



## simonbaker

Striptease


----------



## Slitke

Pole


----------



## simonbaker

North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wind


----------



## simonbaker

Energy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Calories


----------



## simonbaker

Counting


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Crows


----------



## Kylie1969

Bird


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brain


----------



## Kylie1969

Thought


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bubble


----------



## simonbaker

bath


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

House


----------



## Kylie1969

Home


----------



## Zhizara

mashed


----------



## MrsLMB

Potatoes


----------



## Slitke

Sack


----------



## Kylie1969

Fired


----------



## GotGarlic

Up


----------



## Kylie1969

Down


----------



## MrsLMB

Goose


----------



## Zhizara

poke


----------



## simonbaker

cake


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Icing


----------



## simonbaker

glaze


----------



## Kylie1969

Shine


----------



## MrsLMB

Sun


----------



## simonbaker

tea


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cup


----------



## simonbaker

bra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pinch


----------



## Kylie1969

Nab


----------



## Slitke

Stir


----------



## MrsLMB

Awaken


----------



## Zhizara

rouse


----------



## MrsLMB

racket


----------



## Cook_19981

Loud


----------



## Kylie1969

Music


----------



## Cook_19981

Metal


----------



## Slitke

Head


----------



## Kylie1969

Teacher


----------



## GotGarlic

School


----------



## Kylie1969

Learning


----------



## simonbaker

Educate


----------



## Kylie1969

Teach


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## MrsLMB

lessons


----------



## simonbaker

swimming


----------



## Kylie1969

Paddling


----------



## Zhizara

dog


----------



## Slitke

Bone


----------



## MrsLMB

Leg


----------



## Zhizara

walk


----------



## GotGarlic

Run


----------



## Kylie1969

Jog


----------



## GotGarlic

Sideways


----------



## Zhizara

askew


----------



## Kylie1969

Out of whack


----------



## MrsLMB

tilted


----------



## simonbaker

Disoriented


----------



## roadfix

dazed


----------



## simonbaker

Spacey


----------



## Kylie1969

Martian


----------



## MrsLMB

Alien


----------



## Kylie1969

Foreign


----------



## roadfix

matter


----------



## simonbaker

of fact


----------



## Kylie1969

Factual


----------



## MrsLMB

truth


----------



## Kylie1969

Honesty


----------



## GotGarlic

Policy


----------



## Kylie1969

Paperwork


----------



## simonbaker

Boring


----------



## Kylie1969

Tedious


----------



## simonbaker

Numbing


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind


----------



## simonbaker

Blowing


----------



## Kylie1969

Bubbles


----------



## MrsLMB

Champagne


----------



## Zhizara

headache


----------



## GotGarlic

Pain


----------



## Zhizara

neck


----------



## GotGarlic

Shoulder


----------



## Cook_19981

Arse


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken


----------



## MrsLMB

Feathers


----------



## Kylie1969

Boa


----------



## simonbaker

Snake


----------



## Kylie1969

Reptile


----------



## simonbaker

Rodent


----------



## MrsLMB

Gross


----------



## Kylie1969

Awful


----------



## Zhizara

terrible


----------



## MrsLMB

Twos


----------



## Kylie1969

Threes


----------



## Cook_19981

Trlplets


----------



## Kylie1969

Babies


----------



## luvs

bottles


----------



## Kylie1969

Glass


----------



## luvs

window


----------



## Slitke

Door


----------



## Zhizara

prize


----------



## Kylie1969

Winner


----------



## simonbaker

Trophy


----------



## Kylie1969

Sport


----------



## Cook_19981

Football


----------



## Kylie1969

Goals


----------



## simonbaker

Future


----------



## Kylie1969

Ahead


----------



## Slitke

Behind


----------



## MrsLMB

rear


----------



## Zhizara

guard


----------



## simonbaker

on


----------



## Addie

top


----------



## Zhizara

banana


----------



## Kylie1969

Sundae


----------



## simonbaker

weekend


----------



## Chef Kat

Reyreat


----------



## Chef Kat

Wth? That should be RETREAT.


----------



## Kylie1969

Get away


----------



## simonbaker

Solace


----------



## MrsLMB

Peace


----------



## Kylie1969

Quiet


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## Cook_19981

Service


----------



## Kylie1969

With a smile


----------



## Zhizara

happily


----------



## Cook_19981

Ever after


----------



## SweetTeboho

Cinderella


----------



## Zhizara

pumpkin


----------



## Kylie1969

Soup


----------



## Slitke

Spoon


----------



## Kylie1969

Cutlery


----------



## Zhizara

knives


----------



## Kylie1969

Cut


----------



## GotGarlic

Dice


----------



## MrsLMB

Cards


----------



## roadfix

deck


----------



## Cook_19981

Joker


----------



## Kylie1969

Ship


----------



## Zhizara

shape


----------



## roadfix

up


----------



## simonbaker

side


----------



## roadfix

ways


----------



## Kylie1969

Means


----------



## Zhizara

intends


----------



## SweetTeboho

Bond?!? Somehow??


----------



## SweetTeboho

SweetTeboho said:


> Bond?!? Somehow??



Okay, it took me a long time to get a connection with my phone, ignore!


----------



## Kylie1969

Bond

Glue


----------



## Addie

And I was thinking for 'intends' Depends.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Bond
> 
> Glue


 
Glue

Stick


----------



## Kylie1969

Wood


----------



## GotGarlic

Stove


----------



## MrsLMB

Oven


----------



## Zhizara

oven


----------



## Cook_19981

Hot


----------



## Slitke

Summer


----------



## Cook_19981

Vacation


----------



## Kylie1969

Holiday


----------



## Cook_19981

Cookies!


----------



## GotGarlic

Candy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sticky


----------



## simonbaker

rolls


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yeast


----------



## simonbaker

rise


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fall


----------



## Kylie1969

Over


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rated


----------



## Kylie1969

Scored


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Perforated


----------



## Cook_19981

Holey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wormy


----------



## MrsLMB

Gummy


----------



## GotGarlic

Sticky


----------



## MrsLMB

Taffy


----------



## Cook_19981

Candy


----------



## Zhizara

Halloween


----------



## Cook_19981

Mask


----------



## Kylie1969

Disguise


----------



## Cook_19981

Costume


----------



## MrsLMB

Party


----------



## simonbaker

Fun


----------



## Kylie1969

Times


----------



## MrsLMB

Newspaper


----------



## Cook_19981

Comics


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Super heroes


----------



## Kylie1969

Action


----------



## Cook_19981

Superman


----------



## simonbaker

Comics


----------



## Cook_19981

Jimmy Olson


----------



## MrsLMB

sidekick


----------



## GotGarlic

Superstar


----------



## Kylie1969

Famous


----------



## simonbaker

Dave's


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Not here


----------



## simonbaker

elsewhere


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

In Gotham


----------



## simonbaker

city


----------



## Cindercat

Lights


----------



## roadfix

Out!


----------



## simonbaker

house


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Warming


----------



## MrsLMB

cozy


----------



## Kylie1969

Comfy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pillow


----------



## Kylie1969

Softness


----------



## Zhizara

rigid


----------



## MrsLMB

stiff


----------



## luvs

ibuprofin


----------



## MrsLMB

relief


----------



## Zhizara

replacement


----------



## Kylie1969

Hip


----------



## GotGarlic

bone


----------



## Kylie1969

Marrow


----------



## MrsLMB

soup


----------



## luvs

mug


----------



## Kylie1969

Coffee


----------



## roadfix

beans


----------



## Kylie1969

Baked


----------



## Cook_19981

Joker


----------



## simonbaker

wild


----------



## roadfix

goose


----------



## simonbaker

gray


----------



## roadfix

matter


----------



## Kylie1969

of fact


----------



## simonbaker

or fiction?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dragons! 


(not the first thing that popped in my head but the first thing didn't make any sense)


----------



## simonbaker

dungeons


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> dungeons



Darkness


----------



## MrsLMB

moonlight


----------



## simonbaker

stars


----------



## Kylie1969

Shine


----------



## MrsLMB

sparkle


----------



## Kylie1969

Glitter


----------



## GotGarlic

Silver


----------



## luvs

glitz


----------



## Kylie1969

Glamour


----------



## luvs

platinum


----------



## Kylie1969

Card


----------



## MrsLMB

Gamble


----------



## Kylie1969

Bet


----------



## Zhizara

gamble


----------



## simonbaker

craps


----------



## Zhizara

shoot


----------



## simonbaker

bang


----------



## Kylie1969

Big


----------



## MrsLMB

top


----------



## luvs

mountain


----------



## Zhizara

molehill


----------



## simonbaker

traps


----------



## Kylie1969

Caught


----------



## simonbaker

captive


----------



## Kylie1969

Enclosed


----------



## simonbaker

lime


----------



## Zhizara

coconut


----------



## MrsLMB

margarita


----------



## Kylie1969

Fun times


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## Kylie1969

Drinks


----------



## MrsLMB

bar


----------



## GotGarlic

Snacks


----------



## MrsLMB

salty


----------



## GotGarlic

Savory


----------



## Kylie1969

Toast


----------



## Zhizara

crunchy


----------



## Kylie1969

Texture


----------



## GotGarlic

Silky


----------



## Kylie1969

Smooth


----------



## roadfix

sailing


----------



## simonbaker

seabreeze


----------



## Kylie1969

Ocean


----------



## simonbaker

Lobster


----------



## GotGarlic

Butter


----------



## Kylie1969

Spread


----------



## GotGarlic

Sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

filling


----------



## Kylie1969

Enamel


----------



## MrsLMB

Paint


----------



## Kylie1969

Brush


----------



## simonbaker

hair


----------



## roadfix

spray


----------



## MrsLMB

bugs


----------



## simonbaker

insecticide


----------



## Kylie1969

Bug free


----------



## Zhizara

fumigate


----------



## Kylie1969

Terminate


----------



## Zhizara

kill


----------



## Kylie1969

Eliminate


----------



## MrsLMB

vaporize


----------



## Zhizara

zap


----------



## Kylie1969

Sting


----------



## GotGarlic

Ray


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunshine


----------



## MrsLMB

superman


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Cook_19981

Snoopy


----------



## Kylie1969

Beagle


----------



## MrsLMB

dog


----------



## Addie

Friend


----------



## Kylie1969

Buddy


----------



## Zhizara

system


----------



## Kylie1969

Set up


----------



## MrsLMB

conspiracy


----------



## GotGarlic

Theory


----------



## Kylie1969

Idea


----------



## MrsLMB

thought


----------



## Zhizara

cogitation


----------



## Kylie1969

Ponder


----------



## simonbaker

Contemplate


----------



## MrsLMB

Plan


----------



## simonbaker

Organized


----------



## Kylie1969

Tidy


----------



## GotGarlic

Neat


----------



## Zhizara

clean


----------



## GotGarlic

Dirty


----------



## MrsLMB

Nasty


----------



## Kylie1969

Mean


----------



## Zhizara

average


----------



## Kylie1969

Passable


----------



## MrsLMB

proceed


----------



## Kylie1969

Go ahead


----------



## roadfix

make (my day)


----------



## Kylie1969

Assemble


----------



## roadfix

construct


----------



## Zhizara

build


----------



## Kylie1969

Erect


----------



## roadfix

crane


----------



## GotGarlic

Egret


----------



## simonbaker

Demolish


----------



## Kylie1969

Wipe Out


----------



## simonbaker

Dirt bike


----------



## Kylie1969

Racing


----------



## simonbaker

Stripes


----------



## Kylie1969

Lines


----------



## Zhizara

pickup


----------



## MrsLMB

truck


----------



## Zhizara

wagon


----------



## MrsLMB

wheel


----------



## Kylie1969

Tyre


----------



## MrsLMB

blimp


----------



## Kylie1969

Balloon


----------



## simonbaker

Hot air


----------



## Cindercat

Popcorn


----------



## Cook_19981

Butter


----------



## Zhizara

cup


----------



## MrsLMB

coffee


----------



## simonbaker

creamer


----------



## GotGarlic

Hazelnut


----------



## simonbaker

caramels


----------



## MrsLMB

taffy


----------



## GotGarlic

Sticky


----------



## simonbaker

tape


----------



## Zhizara

duct


----------



## simonbaker

heat


----------



## Kylie1969

Pack


----------



## simonbaker

lunch


----------



## roadfix

time


----------



## Zhizara

travel


----------



## MrsLMB

visit


----------



## Cook_19981

Family


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Zhizara

handles


----------



## simonbaker

w/ care


----------



## Kylie1969

Careful


----------



## Zhizara

cautious


----------



## MrsLMB

cautious


----------



## GotGarlic

Wary


----------



## Zhizara

leery


----------



## MrsLMB

suspicious


----------



## GotGarlic

Suspect


----------



## Kylie1969

Criminal


----------



## Zhizara

verdict


----------



## MrsLMB

Answer


----------



## Zhizara

final


----------



## simonbaker

exams


----------



## Kylie1969

Test


----------



## Zhizara

tube


----------



## GotGarlic

You


----------



## MrsLMB

Us


----------



## Kylie1969

Two


----------



## Zhizara

to


----------



## roadfix

be


----------



## Zhizara

not


----------



## roadfix

2b


----------



## Kylie1969

Whole


----------



## roadfix

Complete


----------



## MrsLMB

marriage


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## Zhizara

marriage


----------



## simonbaker

Eternity


----------



## Zhizara

forever


----------



## simonbaker

endless


----------



## Kylie1969

Ongoing


----------



## roadfix

revolving


----------



## Kylie1969

Doors


----------



## roadfix

1967


----------



## Kylie1969

Year


----------



## MrsLMB

calendar


----------



## simonbaker

girl


----------



## Kylie1969

Boy


----------



## roadfix

Scout


----------



## Zhizara

reconnoiter


----------



## simonbaker

Leader


----------



## Kylie1969

In front


----------



## GotGarlic

Back


----------



## simonbaker

Chiropractor


----------



## MrsLMB

crack


----------



## Kylie1969

Whip


----------



## Cook_19981

Chains


----------



## roadfix

shackles


----------



## MrsLMB

restrain


----------



## Kylie1969

Hold back


----------



## MrsLMB

Release


----------



## Kylie1969

Let Go


----------



## MrsLMB

free


----------



## Kylie1969

Ticket


----------



## MrsLMB

Paradise


----------



## Kylie1969

Bliss


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxation


----------



## GotGarlic

Lazy


----------



## roadfix

bum


----------



## Kylie1969

Bottom


----------



## simonbaker

out


----------



## MrsLMB

doors


----------



## simonbaker

air


----------



## Kylie1969

Nike


----------



## MrsLMB

Shoes


----------



## Kylie1969

Socks


----------



## simonbaker

Red


----------



## MrsLMB

Tomato


----------



## simonbaker

sauce


----------



## MrsLMB

Spaghetti


----------



## Kylie1969

Ravioli


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## MrsLMB

Stallion


----------



## simonbaker

Wild


----------



## roadfix

West


----------



## simonbaker

Coast


----------



## roadfix

Guard


----------



## simonbaker

Scotch


----------



## roadfix

tape


----------



## MrsLMB

seal


----------



## Zhizara

walrus


----------



## forty_caliber

beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

Liverpool


----------



## GotGarlic

England


----------



## MrsLMB

Royal


----------



## Kylie1969

Family


----------



## Cook_19981

Christmas


----------



## MrsLMB

Celebration


----------



## GotGarlic

Prosecco


----------



## MrsLMB

Champagne


----------



## GotGarlic

Bubbly


----------



## simonbaker

Bathtub


----------



## Kylie1969

Wash


----------



## Zhizara

detergent


----------



## MrsLMB

laundry


----------



## simonbaker

on-going


----------



## Kylie1969

Continuous


----------



## MrsLMB

forever


----------



## Kylie1969

Eternal


----------



## MrsLMB

Always


----------



## roadfix

napkins


----------



## simonbaker

Linen


----------



## MrsLMB

fabric


----------



## Kylie1969

Clothing


----------



## simonbaker

wash


----------



## Kylie1969

Hand


----------



## MrsLMB

Glove


----------



## cara

goalkeeper


----------



## Kylie1969

Soccer


----------



## MrsLMB

Ball


----------



## Kylie1969

Party


----------



## simonbaker

Animal


----------



## MrsLMB

house


----------



## Kylie1969

Arrest


----------



## Cook_19981

Cuffs


----------



## Kylie1969

Hand


----------



## simonbaker

Applause


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheer


----------



## MrsLMB

Yell


----------



## Cook_19981

Scream


----------



## Kylie1969

Screech


----------



## simonbaker

Bat


----------



## Kylie1969

Cricketer


----------



## MrsLMB

Player


----------



## GotGarlic

Baseball


----------



## MrsLMB

Cracker Jacks


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheese


----------



## simonbaker

& crackers


----------



## Cindercat

Soup


----------



## Kylie1969

Vegetable


----------



## MrsLMB

Garden


----------



## roadfix

Eden


----------



## Cook_19981

Eve


----------



## Kylie1969

New Years


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## MrsLMB

Hat


----------



## luvs

hair


----------



## Somebunny

Brush


----------



## GotGarlic

Comb


----------



## Kylie1969

Honey


----------



## MrsLMB

Butter


----------



## Luap

Bread


----------



## simonbaker

Toasted


----------



## Luap

Bagel


----------



## forty_caliber

everything


----------



## Luap

Menudo


----------



## simonbaker

lime


----------



## Luap

Gin


----------



## simonbaker

pine needles


----------



## GotGarlic

Mulch


----------



## simonbaker

Fall


----------



## Luap

Breezy


----------



## simonbaker

windy


----------



## MrsLMB

stormy


----------



## Luap

Ocean


----------



## Kylie1969

View


----------



## MrsLMB

vision


----------



## Luap

Airy


----------



## roadfix

foam


----------



## Kylie1969

Bubbles


----------



## MrsLMB

Bath


----------



## Addie

shower


----------



## Luap

Gifts


----------



## Kylie1969

Presents


----------



## GotGarlic

Wrap


----------



## MrsLMB

paper


----------



## Kylie1969

Cut


----------



## simonbaker

Chop


----------



## Luap

Lamb


----------



## simonbaker

Sheep


----------



## Kylie1969

Farm


----------



## Luap

Fresh


----------



## simonbaker

Produce


----------



## Kylie1969

Vegetables


----------



## MrsLMB

Fruit


----------



## GotGarlic

Cherries


----------



## Kylie1969

Pie


----------



## MrsLMB

Apple


----------



## Luap

Sauce


----------



## Kylie1969

Tomato


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Critic


----------



## simonbaker

Opinion


----------



## Luap

Tasteful


----------



## simonbaker

Delicious


----------



## GotGarlic

Yummy


----------



## simonbaker

smells


----------



## Luap

Vanilla


----------



## luvs

vanilla sugar


----------



## Kylie1969

Sweet


----------



## MrsLMB

Savory


----------



## GotGarlic

Umami


----------



## roadfix

Burger


----------



## MrsLMB

Picnic


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## Kylie1969

Legs


----------



## MrsLMB

Pantyhose


----------



## luvs

cheesecloth


----------



## simonbaker

Strain


----------



## Luap

Nylon


----------



## simonbaker

Pantyhose


----------



## Luap

Mask


----------



## Dawgluver

Robber


----------



## Luap

Baron


----------



## Dawgluver

Red


----------



## MrsLMB

Ketchup


----------



## simonbaker

Mustard


----------



## MrsLMB

Corn Dog


----------



## GotGarlic

Cornbread


----------



## MrsLMB

Chile


----------



## simonbaker

& crackers


----------



## Luap

Cheese


----------



## simonbaker

picture


----------



## MrsLMB

Smile


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy


----------



## Luap

Birthday


----------



## luvs

sing


----------



## MrsLMB

birds


----------



## simonbaker

Feathers


----------



## Cook_19981

Tickle


----------



## simonbaker

Elmo


----------



## MrsLMB

Puppet


----------



## Kylie1969

Show


----------



## simonbaker

Choir


----------



## MrsLMB

Church


----------



## Kylie1969

Holy Water


----------



## Luap

Spirits


----------



## MrsLMB

Ghosts


----------



## simonbaker

Supernatural


----------



## Kylie1969

Spooky


----------



## simonbaker

Haunted


----------



## Luap

Mansion


----------



## Kylie1969

Buckingham Palace


----------



## MrsLMB

Queen


----------



## Kylie1969

Drama


----------



## MrsLMB

Comedy


----------



## simonbaker

show


----------



## roadfix

Boat


----------



## simonbaker

lake


----------



## MrsLMB

river


----------



## Kylie1969

Water


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## Kylie1969

Brush


----------



## Luap

Hair


----------



## Kylie1969

Colour


----------



## MrsLMB

Bleach


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiten


----------



## MrsLMB

Bright


----------



## Cook_19981

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

Action


----------



## MrsLMB

figures


----------



## Luap

Sums


----------



## Kylie1969

Addition


----------



## MrsLMB

build


----------



## Zhizara

body


----------



## Kylie1969

Structure


----------



## MrsLMB

Substance


----------



## roadfix

abuse


----------



## Luap

Chocoholic


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness


----------



## Zhizara

ecstasy


----------



## MrsLMB

Euphoria


----------



## Kylie1969

Peacefulness


----------



## GotGarlic

Calm


----------



## Kylie1969

Serenity


----------



## PhilinYuma

Firefly


----------



## Kylie1969

Bright


----------



## MrsLMB

Glow


----------



## Kylie1969

Soft


----------



## GotGarlic

Kitty


----------



## PhilinYuma

Politician

Cheers


----------



## Kylie1969

Applause


----------



## MrsLMB

Encore


----------



## Cindercat

Performance


----------



## Zhizara

theater


----------



## MrsLMB

Film


----------



## simonbaker

Saran wrap


----------



## Zhizara

plastic


----------



## roadfix

surgery


----------



## MrsLMB

hospital


----------



## GotGarlic

Nurse


----------



## Kylie1969

Doctor


----------



## Zhizara

alter


----------



## MrsLMB

change


----------



## Zhizara

pocket


----------



## MrsLMB

protector


----------



## roadfix

bodyguard


----------



## simonbaker

Authoritive


----------



## MrsLMB

Controller


----------



## Kylie1969

Game


----------



## MrsLMB

Wildlife


----------



## Zhizara

fauna


----------



## Kylie1969

Flora


----------



## Zhizara

plants


----------



## roadfix

tropical


----------



## MrsLMB

Breeze


----------



## Zhizara

zephyr


----------



## MrsLMB

Train


----------



## Kylie1969

Conductor


----------



## simonbaker

Electric


----------



## Luap

Mixer


----------



## simonbaker

Bakery


----------



## MrsLMB

cake


----------



## GotGarlic

Frosting


----------



## simonbaker

Buttercream


----------



## MrsLMB

Sweet


----------



## Zhizara

sugar


----------



## MrsLMB

Salt


----------



## luvs

seasalt


----------



## Zhizara

pepper


----------



## luvs

sneeze


----------



## simonbaker

cold


----------



## Kylie1969

Winter


----------



## Luap

Spring


----------



## Kylie1969

Coil


----------



## Zhizara

snake


----------



## Kylie1969

Fangs


----------



## MrsLMB

Vampire


----------



## Kylie1969

Blood


----------



## Zhizara

eyeteeth


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Image


----------



## MrsLMB

vision


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Quest


----------



## Zhizara

search


----------



## MrsLMB

Engine


----------



## Kylie1969

Car..


----------



## Zhizara

jacking


----------



## Kylie1969

Lifting


----------



## Luap

Tire


----------



## Kylie1969

Weaken


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dissolve


----------



## MrsLMB

Melt


----------



## simonbaker

Icey


----------



## Zhizara

frozen


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream


----------



## Zhizara

headache


----------



## Kylie1969

Pain


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sliver


----------



## Zhizara

splinter


----------



## GotGarlic

Log...


----------



## MrsLMB

Cabin


----------



## Zhizara

fever


----------



## luvs

ibuprofin


----------



## Kylie1969

Tablet


----------



## roadfix

Android


----------



## GotGarlic

Play store


----------



## Kylie1969

Games


----------



## MrsLMB

Cards


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sappy


----------



## Kylie1969

Juicy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lip balm


----------



## goboenomo

cork grease


----------



## MrsLMB

Clarinet


----------



## Zhizara

Fountain


----------



## MrsLMB

waterfall


----------



## roadfix

Yosemite


----------



## Kylie1969

Park


----------



## Zhizara

drive


----------



## goboenomo

vehicle


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Method


----------



## GotGarlic

Procedure


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## goboenomo

operation


----------



## simonbaker

cutting


----------



## goboenomo

board


----------



## GotGarlic

Knife


----------



## simonbaker

Chop


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Knight


----------



## goboenomo

bishop


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chapel


----------



## goboenomo

pagan


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ancient


----------



## Zhizara

older


----------



## GotGarlic

Younger


----------



## I_M_Baker

younger> vitality


----------



## MrsLMB

vigor


----------



## Kylie1969

Energy


----------



## Zhizara

power


----------



## MrsLMB

Magic


----------



## Zhizara

jack


----------



## roadfix

ass    .


----------



## goboenomo

uranus


----------



## roadfix

planet


----------



## Zhizara

satellite


----------



## simonbaker

Television


----------



## Kylie1969

Entertainment


----------



## Zhizara

hobby


----------



## MrsLMB

pastime


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Late


----------



## Kylie1969

Overdue


----------



## Zhizara

library


----------



## Kylie1969

Catalogue


----------



## GotGarlic

Shopping


----------



## MrsLMB

Cart


----------



## GotGarlic

Pull


----------



## Zhizara

influence


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Positive


----------



## Zhizara

certain


----------



## roadfix

sure


----------



## GotGarlic

Definite


----------



## Kylie1969

Particular


----------



## Zhizara

specific


----------



## roadfix

concrete


----------



## simonbaker

cement


----------



## Zhizara

mixer


----------



## Kylie1969

Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Birthday


----------



## roadfix

party


----------



## simonbaker

animal


----------



## MrsLMB

Creature


----------



## Kylie1969

Gollum


----------



## simonbaker

scarey


----------



## Kylie1969

Eerie


----------



## simonbaker

Spookey


----------



## Kylie1969

Ghoul


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## Kylie1969

Black Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Midnight


----------



## Kylie1969

Dark


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate


----------



## Kylie1969

Tasty


----------



## simonbaker

good


----------



## MrsLMB

Best


----------



## Zhizara

optimum


----------



## GotGarlic

Perfect


----------



## simonbaker

Standards


----------



## Kylie1969

Rules


----------



## simonbaker

restrictions


----------



## Kylie1969

Not allowed


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Prohibited


----------



## MrsLMB

barred


----------



## simonbaker

windows


----------



## WickedLemon

Tinted


----------



## Zhizara

colored


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glass


----------



## Kylie1969

Water


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tranquil


----------



## MrsLMB

Calm


----------



## Kylie1969

Serenity


----------



## Zhizara

peace


----------



## simonbaker

plant


----------



## Kylie1969

Leaves


----------



## Zhizara

goes


----------



## Kylie1969

Departs


----------



## MrsLMB

Arrive


----------



## Zhizara

reach


----------



## simonbaker

toothbrush


----------



## Kylie1969

Scrub


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Face


----------



## Cook_19981

Shave


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Nick


----------



## Kylie1969

Cuts


----------



## Zhizara

cards


----------



## MrsLMB

Dice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Set


----------



## Addie

Tennis


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Elbo


----------



## Zhizara

nudge


----------



## MrsLMB

Push


----------



## roadfix

shove


----------



## Kylie1969

Move


----------



## Zhizara

relocate


----------



## Kylie1969

Change


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Colors


----------



## simonbaker

rainbow


----------



## MrsLMB

Leprechaun


----------



## simonbaker

lucky


----------



## Zhizara

lottery


----------



## Kylie1969

Gamble


----------



## MrsLMB

Casino


----------



## Zhizara

game


----------



## Kylie1969

Board


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## MrsLMB

space


----------



## Zhizara

frontier


----------



## Dawgluver

Western


----------



## Kylie1969

Culture


----------



## Zhizara

Club


----------



## MrsLMB

Stick


----------



## Kylie1969

Wood


----------



## Zhizara

forest


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## Kylie1969

Works


----------



## Zhizara

earns


----------



## simonbaker

pays


----------



## Zhizara

compliment


----------



## simonbaker

gracious


----------



## Zhizara

elegance


----------



## Kylie1969

Class


----------



## Zhizara

teacher


----------



## MrsLMB

Student


----------



## Kylie1969

Pupil


----------



## MrsLMB

Eyes


----------



## GotGarlic

Sight


----------



## Zhizara

scope


----------



## MrsLMB

mouthwash


----------



## Zhizara

minty


----------



## Kylie1969

Fresh


----------



## GotGarlic

New...


----------



## simonbaker

cars


----------



## Kylie1969

Motors


----------



## GotGarlic

Zoom!


----------



## Zhizara

swoop


----------



## MrsLMB

Dive


----------



## simonbaker

Diner


----------



## Zhizara

cafe


----------



## Kylie1969

Cakes


----------



## MrsLMB

Pies


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## Zhizara

pecan


----------



## simonbaker

nuts


----------



## GotGarlic

Crazy


----------



## Kylie1969

Stir


----------



## jharris

Stirrup


----------



## Zhizara

saddle


----------



## MrsLMB

sore


----------



## GotGarlic

Bum..


----------



## Zhizara

beg...


----------



## MrsLMB

borrow


----------



## jharris

Steal


----------



## Dawgluver

Thief


----------



## Kylie1969

Burglar


----------



## MrsLMB

Ham(burglar)


----------



## Zhizara

ham = emote


----------



## jharris

Emoticon


----------



## simonbaker

smile


----------



## Kylie1969

Grin


----------



## Zhizara

beam


----------



## MrsLMB

shine


----------



## Zhizara

shoes


----------



## simonbaker

kick


----------



## MrsLMB

ball


----------



## Zhizara

bounce


----------



## simonbaker

dryer sheets


----------



## Zhizara

softener


----------



## roadfix

water


----------



## jharris

Cannon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fuse


----------



## roadfix

box



.


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Kylie1969

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## jharris

Out...


----------



## simonbaker

In.......


----------



## jharris

Consistent


----------



## simonbaker

Restaurants


----------



## MrsLMB

Waiter


----------



## Kylie1969

Dumb


----------



## jharris

Bell


----------



## Zhizara

tinker


----------



## MrsLMB

fiddle


----------



## Zhizara

banjo


----------



## GotGarlic

Country


----------



## Zhizara

Nation


----------



## MrsLMB

continent


----------



## Kylie1969

Australia


----------



## simonbaker

Kangaroos


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Clown feet


----------



## simonbaker

parade


----------



## Cook_19981

Elephant


----------



## Zhizara

hop

(I hate this 4 letter limitation.)


----------



## Snip 13

Rabbit


----------



## GotGarlic

Bunny


----------



## Zhizara

ears


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Antenna


----------



## Zhizara

reception


----------



## Kylie1969

Desk


----------



## Zhizara

news


----------



## GotGarlic

Daily


----------



## Kylie1969

Everyday


----------



## simonbaker

clothes


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pin.


----------



## simonbaker

sewing


----------



## Zhizara

needle


----------



## GotGarlic

thread


----------



## Kylie1969

Post


----------



## simonbaker

Discuss cooking


----------



## Kylie1969

Forum


----------



## simonbaker

reply


----------



## Zhizara

respond


----------



## Kylie1969

Answer


----------



## Zhizara

solution


----------



## Kylie1969

Fix..


----------



## simonbaker

Carpenter


----------



## Zhizara

ants


----------



## GotGarlic

picnic


----------



## simonbaker

basket


----------



## ZChef

case


----------



## Kylie1969

Suit


----------



## ZChef

case


----------



## Zhizara

container


----------



## jharris

Ship


----------



## simonbaker

Wreck


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Revenge


----------



## simonbaker

sweet


----------



## Kylie1969

Cakes


----------



## MrsLMB

Pies


----------



## Zhizara

cow's


----------



## simonbaker

milk


----------



## jharris

Teet


----------



## Kylie1969

Bottle


----------



## jharris

Brush


----------



## GotGarlic

Comb


----------



## MrsLMB

Hair


----------



## simonbaker

replacement


----------



## GotGarlic

New....


----------



## simonbaker

car.


----------



## Kylie1969

Auto


----------



## MrsLMB

zone


----------



## roadfix

twilight


----------



## simonbaker

vampires


----------



## jharris

Parasite


----------



## simonbaker

irritating


----------



## GotGarlic

Annoying


----------



## Zhizara

pestering


----------



## MrsLMB

bothersome


----------



## ZChef

annoyed


----------



## Kylie1969

Grumpy


----------



## Zhizara

Sneezy


----------



## Kylie1969

Sleepy


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby


----------



## Kylie1969

Bottle


----------



## GotGarlic

Warm


----------



## simonbaker

muffins


----------



## roadfix

English


----------



## simonbaker

French


----------



## Kylie1969

Cafe


----------



## jharris

Racer


----------



## Kylie1969

Bike


----------



## MrsLMB

chopper


----------



## jharris

Helicopter


----------



## simonbaker

Emergency


----------



## Kylie1969

Hurry


----------



## MrsLMB

Quick


----------



## simonbaker

Desperate


----------



## MrsLMB

Anxious


----------



## jharris

Waiting..........................


----------



## simonbaker

room


----------



## jharris

Space


----------



## MrsLMB

Moon


----------



## jharris

Beam


----------



## GotGarlic

Construction


----------



## roadfix

site


----------



## simonbaker

construction


----------



## roadfix

crane


----------



## jharris

Peer <verb>


----------



## simonbaker

sea.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sick


----------



## MrsLMB

Disgusting


----------



## GotGarlic

Gross


----------



## simonbaker

measurement


----------



## MrsLMB

weight


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## jharris

Diatribe


----------



## Kylie1969

Hurtful


----------



## Zhizara

mean


----------



## jharris

Intend


----------



## Kylie1969

Think


----------



## jharris

Fyourself


----------



## MrsLMB

jharris said:


> Fyourself


   

ponder


----------



## jharris

Oops! 

I see what that looks like.  What what meant was think for yourself.

Think F'yourself.

My bad, sorry!


----------



## jharris

Consider


----------



## MrsLMB

jharris said:


> Oops!
> 
> I see what that looks like. What what meant was think for yourself.
> 
> Think F'yourself.
> 
> My bad, sorry!


 
Whew !!  I was afraid I was going to have to come up with an answer to that !!


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Whew !!  I was afraid I was going to have to come up with an answer to that !!



And I thought we'd have to censor it!  

Ruminate


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> And I thought we'd have to censor it!
> 
> Ruminate


 
    Sounds like something DH would like to do to me


----------



## jharris

Reflect

Whew!


----------



## MrsLMB

Relief


----------



## simonbaker

Pain


----------



## GotGarlic

Hurt


----------



## simonbaker

Locker


----------



## GotGarlic

School


----------



## roadfix

Public


----------



## simonbaker

Transportation


----------



## MrsLMB

Railroad


----------



## simonbaker

Tracks


----------



## GotGarlic

Needle


----------



## hamm4

Thread


----------



## Zhizara

mending


----------



## jharris

Darn


----------



## roadfix

it


.
.


----------



## GotGarlic

Isn't


----------



## jharris

Working


----------



## GotGarlic

Weekend


----------



## MrsLMB

Happiness


----------



## Kylie1969

Bliss


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate


----------



## Kylie1969

Heaven


----------



## GotGarlic

Earth


----------



## Kylie1969

Planet


----------



## simonbaker

Hollywood


----------



## MrsLMB

Stars


----------



## jharris

Idols


----------



## simonbaker

Statues


----------



## jharris

Marble


----------



## simonbaker

slat


----------



## jharris

Stave


----------



## MrsLMB

delay


----------



## Zhizara

procrastinate


----------



## MrsLMB

Wait


----------



## jharris

Manana


----------



## Zhizara

postpone


----------



## Kylie1969

Delay


----------



## simonbaker

Impatient


----------



## MrsLMB

waiting


----------



## GotGarlic

Sitting


----------



## Kylie1969

Room


----------



## Zhizara

service


----------



## MrsLMB

charge


----------



## Zhizara

battery


----------



## roadfix

powered


----------



## Kylie1969

Electricity


----------



## Zhizara

lightning


----------



## simonbaker

Thunderstorm


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Queen


----------



## MrsLMB

Pawn


----------



## simonbaker

Shop


----------



## Zhizara

drop


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lemon


----------



## MrsLMB

pucker


----------



## Zhizara

tart


----------



## GotGarlic

Apple


----------



## Zhizara

computer


----------



## MrsLMB

Notebook


----------



## Zhizara

binder


----------



## simonbaker

school


----------



## MrsLMB

Learn


----------



## jharris

Earn


----------



## Zhizara

wage


----------



## GotGarlic

Salary


----------



## MrsLMB

bucks


----------



## Zhizara

fawns


----------



## jharris

Bambi


----------



## simonbaker

Library


----------



## jharris

Knowledge


----------



## simonbaker

wise


----------



## jharris

Acre


----------



## simonbaker

Farming


----------



## jharris

Produce


----------



## Kylie1969

Vegetables


----------



## GotGarlic

Soup


----------



## Zhizara

broth


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking


----------



## MrsLMB

Kitchen


----------



## Kylie1969

Utensils


----------



## Zhizara

cutlery


----------



## jharris

Stone


----------



## Kylie1969

Wall


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## MrsLMB

Monument


----------



## Zhizara

megalith


----------



## jharris

Monolith


----------



## Kylie1969

Mountains


----------



## Zhizara

molehills


----------



## MrsLMB

Burrows


----------



## GotGarlic

Rabbits


----------



## Zhizara

warren


----------



## GotGarlic

Tunnel


----------



## Kylie1969

Vision


----------



## simonbaker

Sight


----------



## jharris

Sound


----------



## simonbaker

of music


----------



## MrsLMB

Dance


----------



## simonbaker

Aerobic


----------



## GotGarlic

Exercise


----------



## MrsLMB

Walk


----------



## simonbaker

around


----------



## Cook_19981

Mulberry bush


----------



## jharris

Hedge


----------



## Kylie1969

Clippers


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dead Budgy


----------



## jharris

Snips


----------



## Zhizara

vision


----------



## GotGarlic

Glasses


----------



## MrsLMB

cups


----------



## Kylie1969

Measurments


----------



## Zhizara

precise


----------



## MrsLMB

Conform


----------



## jharris

Collectivist


----------



## Kylie1969

Socialist


----------



## Zhizara

democracy


----------



## MrsLMB

equality


----------



## GotGarlic

Balance


----------



## jharris

Equilibrium


----------



## MrsLMB

Steady


----------



## GotGarlic

Hand


----------



## jharris

Tools


----------



## Zhizara

hammer


----------



## GotGarlic

Nail


----------



## simonbaker

Hammer


----------



## Kylie1969

Tongs


----------



## simonbaker

Hot.


----------



## MrsLMB

Burn


----------



## simonbaker

black


----------



## jharris

Charred


----------



## GotGarlic

Tasty


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheese


----------



## MrsLMB

Crackers


----------



## simonbaker

Soup


----------



## MrsLMB

Salad


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta


----------



## GotGarlic

Sauce


----------



## Kylie1969

Tomato


----------



## GotGarlic

Onion


----------



## simonbaker

rings


----------



## Kylie1969

Circles


----------



## simonbaker

spirograph


----------



## jharris

Pen....


----------



## Kylie1969

Writing


----------



## MrsLMB

paper


----------



## Zhizara

scissors


----------



## simonbaker

rock


----------



## jharris

Roll


----------



## Kylie1969

Hamburger


----------



## MrsLMB

lunch


----------



## Kylie1969

Box..


----------



## Zhizara

spar


----------



## jharris

Varnish


----------



## Kylie1969

Shine


----------



## Zhizara

glow


----------



## MrsLMB

candlelight


----------



## jharris

Romance


----------



## MrsLMB

heartbeat


----------



## Zhizara

pulse


----------



## simonbaker

Rapid


----------



## jharris

Current


----------



## Kylie1969

Amp..


----------



## MrsLMB

Shock


----------



## Zhizara

electric


----------



## Kylie1969

Fence


----------



## Zhizara

neighbor


----------



## MrsLMB

Nosey


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## GotGarlic

Talk


----------



## simonbaker

yack


----------



## Zhizara

chatter


----------



## Kylie1969

Talk


----------



## jharris

Zhizara said:
			
		

> chatter



Teeth


----------



## MrsLMB

braces


----------



## simonbaker

leg.


----------



## Kylie1969

Walk


----------



## MrsLMB

Jogging


----------



## Zhizara

memory


----------



## Kylie1969

Card


----------



## MrsLMB

Letter


----------



## Kylie1969

Opener


----------



## simonbaker

Performance


----------



## MrsLMB

Theatrics


----------



## jharris

Tantrum


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad


----------



## Zhizara

angry


----------



## roadfix

birds


----------



## MrsLMB

chickens


----------



## Kylie1969

Feathers


----------



## simonbaker

pillow


----------



## MrsLMB

cushion


----------



## roadfix

Whoopee


----------



## Kylie1969

Yay..


----------



## simonbaker

Cheer


----------



## jharris

Encourage


----------



## MrsLMB

support


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brace


----------



## simonbaker

yourself


----------



## Kylie1969

Me....


----------



## simonbaker

Myself


----------



## jharris

I.....

or

Irene


----------



## MrsLMB

Self


----------



## jharris

depreciating

In the human sense this is a form of humility.

The ability to laugh at oneself.

Self deprecating. 

An attractive quality.


----------



## simonbaker

positive


----------



## roadfix

attitude


----------



## simonbaker

adjustment


----------



## MrsLMB

change


----------



## GotGarlic

Different


----------



## MrsLMB

Unique


----------



## GotGarlic

Special


----------



## jharris

Education


----------



## forty_caliber

board


----------



## jharris

Room


----------



## Kylie1969

Space


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cadet


----------



## Kylie1969

Rookie


----------



## jharris

Chess


----------



## MrsLMB

concentrate


----------



## Kylie1969

Think


----------



## MrsLMB

Ouch !


----------



## simonbaker

wounded


----------



## Kylie1969

Hurt


----------



## simonbaker

Feelings


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice


----------



## MrsLMB

Euphoria


----------



## simonbaker

Bliss


----------



## jharris

Joy

.


----------



## MrsLMB

Almond


----------



## Kylie1969

Meal


----------



## jharris

Ticket


----------



## roadfix

agency


----------



## simonbaker

employement


----------



## Lindazoe

Job...


----------



## GotGarlic

Work


----------



## MrsLMB

Play


----------



## jharris

Ball


----------



## GotGarlic

Stadium


----------



## simonbaker

Hotdogs


----------



## Lindazoe

Vendor


----------



## Kylie1969

Seller


----------



## jharris

Cellar


----------



## simonbaker

wine


----------



## Kylie1969

Glass


----------



## cara

broken


----------



## Zhizara

mended


----------



## cara

bill


----------



## CWS4322

invoice


----------



## MrsLMB

charge


----------



## CWS4322

battle cry!


----------



## Kylie1969

Roar


----------



## CWS4322

Lion


----------



## jharris

Heart


----------



## CWS4322

Brave


----------



## Kylie1969

Courage


----------



## jharris

Huevos


----------



## Kylie1969

Pool


----------



## MrsLMB

Swim


----------



## Kylie1969

Paddle


----------



## simonbaker

Attatchment


----------



## Kylie1969

Lock


----------



## jharris

Key.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chain


----------



## jharris

Gang


----------



## Kylie1969

Group


----------



## Lindazoe

Therapy


----------



## Kylie1969

Help


----------



## MrsLMB

Assist


----------



## Zhizara

aid 


.


----------



## Kylie1969

Band


----------



## jharris

Wagon


----------



## Kylie1969

Wheel


----------



## jharris

Cheese!!!!!


----------



## Lindazoe

Bun..


----------



## jharris

Warmer


----------



## MrsLMB

hot.


----------



## jharris

Peppers


----------



## Zhizara

indigestion


----------



## jharris

Buuuurp!!


----------



## MrsLMB

oops


----------



## simonbaker

mistake


----------



## roadfix

error


----------



## jharris

Human


----------



## simonbaker

emotions


----------



## jharris

Empathy


----------



## GotGarlic

Feelings


----------



## simonbaker

Bittersweet


----------



## jharris

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

bunny


----------



## GotGarlic

Rabbit


----------



## Cook_19981

Stew


----------



## Zhizara

fret


----------



## MrsLMB

Guitar


----------



## jharris

Hero


----------



## simonbaker

sandwich


----------



## MrsLMB

Soup


----------



## simonbaker

crackers


----------



## jharris

Animal


----------



## simonbaker

Instincts


----------



## jharris

Intuition


----------



## simonbaker

knowledge


----------



## jharris

Lore


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Identify


----------



## jharris

Point


----------



## Kylie1969

Aim...


----------



## jharris

Goal


----------



## Zhizara

score


----------



## jharris

Card


----------



## MrsLMB

Birthday


----------



## simonbaker

suit


----------



## MrsLMB

Tie.


----------



## simonbaker

knot


----------



## Kylie1969

Undo


----------



## Zhizara

reverse


----------



## MrsLMB

repeat


----------



## Snip 13

repetitive


----------



## Zhizara

again


----------



## MrsLMB

Over


----------



## simonbaker

easy


----------



## jharris

Bake


----------



## GotGarlic

Cookies


----------



## jharris

Milk


----------



## Kylie1969

Cow...


----------



## MrsLMB

Steak


----------



## Zhizara

stake


----------



## roadfix

tent


----------



## Kylie1969

Cover


----------



## roadfix

page


----------



## simonbaker

turner


----------



## Kylie1969

Wood


----------



## simonbaker

pecker


----------



## Kylie1969

Bird


----------



## simonbaker

feeder


----------



## Kylie1969

Tray


----------



## GotGarlic

Food


----------



## Kylie1969

Container


----------



## jharris

Ship


----------



## MrsLMB

Shape


----------



## jharris

Shift


----------



## MrsLMB

move


----------



## simonbaker

relocate


----------



## Kylie1969

Change


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## Kylie1969

Baby


----------



## jharris

Cute


----------



## cara

birds


----------



## MrsLMB

feathers


----------



## simonbaker

allergies


----------



## roadfix

sneeze


----------



## Kylie1969

Tissue


----------



## jharris

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

trail


----------



## jharris

Mix...


----------



## simonbaker

cake


----------



## jharris

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Death by....


----------



## MrsLMB

terminate


----------



## simonbaker

destroy


----------



## Kylie1969

Kill


----------



## jharris

Stop


----------



## MrsLMB

Begin


----------



## cara

morning


----------



## Zhizara

coffee


----------



## MrsLMB

Beans


----------



## Kylie1969

Baked


----------



## jharris

Dope


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## jharris

Pharmacy


----------



## Kylie1969

Tablets


----------



## jharris

Runes


----------



## MrsLMB

Hieroglyphic


----------



## jharris

Archeology


----------



## Kylie1969

Bones


----------



## MrsLMB

chicken


----------



## jharris

Timid


----------



## Zhizara

hesitant


----------



## Kylie1969

Unsure


----------



## MrsLMB

Cautious


----------



## simonbaker

Careful


----------



## MrsLMB

Protective


----------



## Kylie1969

Gloves


----------



## jharris

Examinaton


----------



## Kylie1969

Doctor


----------



## simonbaker

Physical


----------



## Kylie1969

Exercise


----------



## Cooking Goddess

muscles


----------



## Kylie1969

Legs


----------



## jharris

Pretty


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Woman


----------



## Kylie1969

Lady


----------



## Zhizara

bug


----------



## Kylie1969

Pest


----------



## jharris

Telemarketer


----------



## Snip 13

Annoying


----------



## jharris

Avoid


----------



## MrsLMB

Detour


----------



## Cooking Goddess

sign


----------



## MrsLMB

Indication


----------



## Kylie1969

Blinker


----------



## Cooking Goddess

signal


----------



## Kylie1969

Alert


----------



## MrsLMB

warn


----------



## Kylie1969

Advise


----------



## Cooking Goddess

counsel


----------



## Kylie1969

Help


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rescue


----------



## Kylie1969

Save


----------



## Cooking Goddess

coupons


----------



## Kylie1969

Bargains


----------



## MrsLMB

reduced


----------



## Zhizara

dieted


----------



## Cooking Goddess

calories


----------



## Kylie1969

Weight


----------



## MrsLMB

lifting


----------



## Cooking Goddess

strain


----------



## Kylie1969

Pull


----------



## MrsLMB

Fire !


----------



## jharris

Exit


----------



## Zhizara

ramp


----------



## MrsLMB

Slide


----------



## Kylie1969

Down


----------



## Zhizara

feathers


----------



## Kylie1969

Duck


----------



## jharris

RUN!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

walk


----------



## goboenomo

flying


----------



## jharris

High


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dive


----------



## Kylie1969

Board


----------



## GotGarlic

Fence


----------



## Cooking Goddess

privacy


----------



## Zhizara

secluded


----------



## MrsLMB

Secret


----------



## Cooking Goddess

garden


----------



## MrsLMB

flowers


----------



## jharris

Romance


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pamper


----------



## MrsLMB

Spoil


----------



## Cooking Goddess

kitty (if you have a cat you understand)


----------



## MrsLMB

Litter


----------



## Cooking Goddess

trash


----------



## jharris

Treasure


----------



## Itzme

Island


----------



## jharris

Pirates


----------



## Cooking Goddess

baseball


----------



## jharris

Fans


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ceiling


----------



## Kylie1969

Roof


----------



## jharris

Pitch


----------



## Kylie1969

Fork


----------



## Zhizara

road


----------



## MrsLMB

Rage


----------



## Zhizara

tirade


----------



## Cooking Goddess

angry


----------



## jharris

Redirect


----------



## Kylie1969

Elsewhere


----------



## MrsLMB

Away


----------



## jharris

Game


----------



## Cooking Goddess

losing


----------



## jharris

Ground


----------



## Cooking Goddess

coffee


----------



## jharris

Talk


----------



## Kylie1969

Chat


----------



## jharris

Schmooze


----------



## Cooking Goddess

salesman


----------



## Kylie1969

Car..


----------



## MrsLMB

Transport


----------



## roadfix

cargo


----------



## MrsLMB

container


----------



## roadfix

shipping


----------



## MrsLMB

Handling


----------



## Kylie1969

Touch


----------



## jharris

Feel


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Emote


----------



## Zhizara

gush


----------



## Kylie1969

Flow


----------



## MrsLMB

Run.


----------



## Zhizara

stockings


----------



## GotGarlic

Hose


----------



## roadfix

garden


----------



## MrsLMB

Plant


----------



## roadfix

Robert


----------



## GotGarlic

Downey


----------



## Kylie1969

Jnr...


----------



## roadfix

league


----------



## Kylie1969

Football


----------



## MrsLMB

Game


----------



## jharris

Food!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lamb


----------



## Cooking Goddess

wool


----------



## Kylie1969

Fleece


----------



## Cooking Goddess

overcharge


----------



## MrsLMB

Cheat


----------



## Zhizara

swindle


----------



## roadfix

scam


----------



## Zhizara

hoodwink


----------



## GotGarlic

Deceive


----------



## Kylie1969

Disguise


----------



## jharris

Covert


----------



## MrsLMB

operation


----------



## jharris

Surgery


----------



## Cooking Goddess

nurses


----------



## Kylie1969

Doctors


----------



## jharris

Bills


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ducks


----------



## Kylie1969

Quack


----------



## jharris

Doctor


----------



## Kylie1969

Medic


----------



## jharris

Wounded


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Knee


----------



## jharris

Reflex


----------



## Zhizara

response


----------



## MrsLMB

Reaction


----------



## roadfix

nuclear (new-clear)


----------



## Kylie1969

Bomb


----------



## roadfix

squad


----------



## MrsLMB

patrol


----------



## roadfix

border


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tacos


----------



## roadfix

asada


----------



## GotGarlic

Carne


----------



## Cooking Goddess

sear


----------



## GotGarlic

Steak


----------



## Cooking Goddess

eggs


----------



## Kylie1969

Omelette


----------



## simonbaker

bar.


----------



## jharris

Fly.


----------



## simonbaker

rodent


----------



## jharris

Disease


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lyme


----------



## jharris

Wah wah wah...

Lyme is a name not a word

Lyme disease is named after a small coastal town in Connecticut called Lyme, where in 1975, a woman named Polly Murray brought to the attention of Yale researchers an unusual cluster of more than 51 cases of mostly pediatric arthritis....

Try again CG!


----------



## Kylie1969

Ill...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Wah wah wah...
> 
> Lyme is a name not a word
> 
> Lyme disease is named after a small coastal town in Connecticut called Lyme, where in 1975, a woman named Polly Murray brought to the attention of Yale researchers an unusual cluster of more than 51 cases of mostly pediatric arthritis....
> 
> Try again CG!



Wah Wah Wah yourself.  MrsLMB is right, you be flexin' those muscles!

The rules don't state proper names can't be used:
_This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind._

Webster says a word is:  _a : something that is said_

Or, more simply stated by Wiki:  _A name is a word or term used for identification._

And trust me, "Lyme" is a word I hear a LOT.  Himself contracted Lyme disease.  Fortunately, he appears to be cured - hoping it's not just hiding.  We're surrounded by ticks that carry it.  I hate doing yardword around here because I see what it can do.

Basically, I could say "Lyme" stands and just suck on one.  Preferably chasing a shot of Tequila.

I'm feeling magnanimous so I'll give in.  This time.  Don't let it go to your head.

******************************************************


measles


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Ill...


 
Feelings


----------



## Kylie1969

Emotions


----------



## Cooking Goddess

emoticons

~~~


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Wah Wah Wah yourself.  MrsLMB is right, you be flexin' those muscles!
> 
> The rules don't state proper names can't be used:
> This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say one word. The next person says the first word that comes into their mind.
> 
> Webster says a word is:  a : something that is said
> 
> Or, more simply stated by Wiki:  A name is a word or term used for identification.
> 
> And trust me, "Lyme" is a word I hear a LOT.  Himself contracted Lyme disease.  Fortunately, he appears to be cured - hoping it's not just hiding.  We're surrounded by ticks that carry it.  I hate doing yardword around here because I see what it can do.
> 
> Basically, I could say "Lyme" stands and just suck on one.  Preferably chasing a shot of Tequila.
> 
> I'm feeling magnanimous so I'll give in.  This time.  Don't let it go to your head.
> 
> ******************************************************
> 
> measles



ROFL!

Ok, I submit! Rules? We don' need no steenking rules!!

Just try trying to up the game a  notch but you got me on this one!

You just had to go all Wiki on me dincha? 

  Pout!


----------



## jharris

Tick!


----------



## MrsLMB

Tock


----------



## simonbaker

time


----------



## Kylie1969

Clock


----------



## jharris

Watcher


----------



## Cooking Goddess

girl


----------



## Kylie1969

Friend


----------



## Cooking Goddess

support


----------



## Kylie1969

Help


----------



## MrsLMB

Comfort


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cuddle


----------



## Zhizara

snuggle


----------



## Cooking Goddess

softener


----------



## Kylie1969

Liquid


----------



## Zhizara

solid


----------



## Cooking Goddess

sturdy


----------



## MrsLMB

Strong


----------



## Kylie1969

Weighlifter


----------



## simonbaker

exercise


----------



## Kylie1969

Gym...


----------



## jharris

Locker


----------



## Kylie1969

Key..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

coffee


----------



## Kylie1969

Tasty


----------



## jharris

Treat


----------



## Kylie1969

Dog...


----------



## Zhizara

follow


----------



## roadfix

instructions


----------



## jharris

Interpreter


----------



## Kylie1969

Speech


----------



## Zhizara

talk


----------



## MrsLMB

Whisper


----------



## jharris

Secret


----------



## Kylie1969

Squirrel


----------



## Cooking Goddess

peanuts


----------



## Kylie1969

Snickers


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate


----------



## jharris

Milk


----------



## MrsLMB

Cream


----------



## Zhizara

coffee


----------



## Kylie1969

Buzz


----------



## jharris

Kill


----------



## GotGarlic

Dead


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cold


----------



## MrsLMB

Heartless


----------



## roadfix

Bastard


----------



## Kylie1969

Mongrel


----------



## jharris

File

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...8691&qsubts=1367029318144&q=bastard+file+wiki


----------



## jharris

-Mongrel-

Mutt


----------



## Kylie1969

Cross Breed


----------



## roadfix

mutt


----------



## jharris

Buzzer!!!!!

That's two words!

My what big muskels I have.

FLEX FLEX


----------



## jharris

jharris said:
			
		

> -Mongrel-
> 
> Mutt



......


----------



## Kylie1969

Crossbreed


----------



## jharris




----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> View attachment 17773



Girls gots muscles too:

https://www.google.com/search?q=cro...me.0.57j5j0l2.6369j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

It's in the Webster's but you'll have to look it up yourself if you wonder if it was in the Funk and Wagnall's.  


---Crossbreed---


----------



## Cooking Goddess

---crossbreed---

genetics


----------



## Kylie1969

Science


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Girls gots muscles too:



So I see!


----------



## jharris

-Science-

Fiction


----------



## Kylie1969

Novel


----------



## jharris

Original


----------



## Kylie1969

Unique


----------



## jharris

Oner


----------



## Kylie1969

Outstanding


----------



## Cooking Goddess

excels


----------



## roadfix

advanced


----------



## jharris

Gained


----------



## MrsLMB

Increase


----------



## jharris

Inseam


----------



## Kylie1969

Sewing


----------



## Cooking Goddess

mended


----------



## Kylie1969

Fixed


----------



## Zhizara

neutered


----------



## MrsLMB

Sterilized


----------



## Zhizara

germs


----------



## roadfix

phobic


----------



## Kylie1969

Scared


----------



## MrsLMB

Silly


----------



## Kylie1969

Ridiculous


----------



## simonbaker

funny


----------



## Kylie1969

Comedian


----------



## jharris

Jokester


----------



## Kylie1969

Funny


----------



## MrsLMB

Bone


----------



## GotGarlic

Broken


----------



## MrsLMB

Heart


----------



## jharris

Shattered


----------



## GotGarlic

Glass


----------



## Zhizara

slipper


----------



## GotGarlic

Cinderella


----------



## jharris

Story


----------



## GotGarlic

Line


----------



## roadfix

Up

.
.
.
.


----------



## MrsLMB

Down


----------



## simonbaker

sad..


----------



## Zhizara

unhappy


----------



## simonbaker

depressed


----------



## MrsLMB

concave


----------



## simonbaker

attitude


----------



## jharris

Is everything


----------



## simonbaker

Definitely!


----------



## GotGarlic

Positively


----------



## jharris

Absolutely


----------



## Kylie1969

Wholly


----------



## jharris

Completely


----------



## Kylie1969

Totally


----------



## jharris

Awesome!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fantastic


----------



## Zhizara

wonderful


----------



## GotGarlic

Fabulous


----------



## MrsLMB

Fifties


----------



## GotGarlic

Forties


----------



## jharris

War.


----------



## GotGarlic

Peace


----------



## MrsLMB

Hippy


----------



## roadfix

Groovy


----------



## GotGarlic

Neato!


----------



## jharris

Spiffy


----------



## GotGarlic

Dapper


----------



## simonbaker

choice


----------



## MrsLMB

Prime


----------



## simonbaker

Rib.


----------



## Zhizara

tease


----------



## simonbaker

Giddy


----------



## roadfix

up.
.
.


----------



## simonbaker

Horseback


----------



## roadfix

saddle


----------



## jharris

Beach


----------



## roadfix

bum.


----------



## MrsLMB

Beg.


----------



## simonbaker

Dog.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bone


----------



## Zhizara

cram


----------



## jharris

Stuff


----------



## Kylie1969

Gear


----------



## jharris

Kit...


----------



## MrsLMB

Paraphernalia


----------



## simonbaker

drug


----------



## Zhizara

junk


----------



## simonbaker

male


----------



## jharris

Intuition


----------



## simonbaker

spontanious


----------



## Kylie1969

Instant


----------



## simonbaker

oatmeal


----------



## Kylie1969

Breakfast


----------



## MrsLMB

sausage


----------



## simonbaker

links


----------



## Zhizara

golf


----------



## jharris

Yawn


----------



## simonbaker

Tired


----------



## Kylie1969

Sleepy


----------



## MrsLMB

Hollow


----------



## simonbaker

tree


----------



## roadfix

hugger


----------



## simonbaker

Insulater


----------



## MrsLMB

warmer


----------



## simonbaker

chafing dish


----------



## roadfix

banquet


----------



## Zhizara

feast


----------



## Kylie1969

Meal


----------



## MrsLMB

Happy


----------



## Kylie1969

Content


----------



## simonbaker

Satisfied


----------



## roadfix

Customer


----------



## simonbaker

service


----------



## Kylie1969

Table


----------



## roadfix

wine


----------



## Kylie1969

Liquor


----------



## simonbaker

store


----------



## roadfix

storage


----------



## jharris

Organization


----------



## Kylie1969

Company


----------



## jharris

Companionship


----------



## MrsLMB

partner


----------



## simonbaker

business


----------



## Kylie1969

Deal


----------



## jharris

Shuffle


----------



## Kylie1969

Cards


----------



## MrsLMB

Playing


----------



## jharris

Games


----------



## simonbaker

casino


----------



## MrsLMB

Gamble


----------



## simonbaker

chance


----------



## Kylie1969

game of


----------



## jharris

Thrones


----------



## Kylie1969

King


----------



## jharris

Salmon


----------



## MrsLMB

Smoked


----------



## roadfix

pot
.
.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pans


----------



## jharris

Sweeps


----------



## roadfix

sweepstaske


----------



## MrsLMB

contest


----------



## roadfix

prize


----------



## jharris

Trophy


----------



## Kylie1969

Award


----------



## jharris

Recognize


----------



## simonbaker

Attentive


----------



## Kylie1969

Alert


----------



## MrsLMB

Observant


----------



## jharris

Kosher


----------



## roadfix

salt


----------



## Zhizara

sailor


----------



## Aunt Bea

suit


----------



## simonbaker

& tie


----------



## Aunt Bea

-dye


----------



## simonbaker

trying


----------



## jharris

Irritating


----------



## Kylie1969

Annoying


----------



## MrsLMB

Agitate


----------



## jharris

Stir


----------



## MrsLMB

Swirl


----------



## Kylie1969

Mix..


----------



## simonbaker

cocktail


----------



## Aunt Bea

party


----------



## simonbaker

favors


----------



## jharris

Solids


----------



## simonbaker

waste


----------



## Kylie1969

Bin..


----------



## simonbaker

Ladden


----------



## jharris

Trash


----------



## simonbaker

garbage


----------



## GotGarlic

Outside


----------



## simonbaker

Outhouse


----------



## jharris

Stench


----------



## Kylie1969

Smell


----------



## MrsLMB

Odiferous


----------



## GotGarlic

Stinky


----------



## MrsLMB

Socks


----------



## jharris

Smacks


----------



## MrsLMB

Sugar


----------



## roadfix

Daddy


----------



## Kylie1969

Mummy


----------



## Addie

Eygyt


----------



## Kylie1969

Travel


----------



## MrsLMB

Holiday


----------



## Zhizara

celebrate


----------



## Aunt Bea

hangover!


----------



## roadfix

menudo


----------



## MrsLMB

Gross


----------



## roadfix

income


----------



## Kylie1969

Wages


----------



## jharris

Honest


----------



## jharris

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Gross  [
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> More for the rest of us
> 
> Beef viscera, its what's for dinner!


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> Honest



Truthful


----------



## Zhizara

sincere


----------



## Kylie1969

Thoughtful


----------



## jharris

Humility


----------



## Kylie1969

Humble


----------



## jharris

Pie
...


----------



## Kylie1969

Apricot


----------



## Zhizara

Fruit


----------



## MrsLMB

Peach


----------



## roadfix

teach


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Song


----------



## jharris

Bird


----------



## Kylie1969

Flight


----------



## jharris

Escape


----------



## simonbaker

prisoner


----------



## jharris

Captive


----------



## simonbaker

illegal


----------



## jharris

Alien


----------



## Dawgluver

Nation


----------



## Kylie1969

Country


----------



## roadfix

style


----------



## Kylie1969

Magazine


----------



## roadfix

cover


----------



## simonbaker

letter


----------



## Kylie1969

Written


----------



## Zhizara

contract


----------



## Aunt Bea

bridge


----------



## Zhizara

span


----------



## roadfix

spandex


----------



## MrsLMB

Stretch


----------



## Somebunny

Mark ..,,,. Lol!


----------



## roadfix

this


----------



## Kylie1969

Here


----------



## simonbaker

& now


----------



## roadfix

Pronto!


----------



## simonbaker

pups   (yummmm)


----------



## Kylie1969

Kittens


----------



## simonbaker

meow


----------



## MrsLMB

Mix.


----------



## Zhizara

stir


----------



## simonbaker

Blend


----------



## Kylie1969

Fold


----------



## Zhizara

laundry


----------



## MrsLMB

detergent


----------



## Zhizara

soap


----------



## MrsLMB

stone


----------



## Zhizara

rock


----------



## Aunt Bea

lobster


----------



## MrsLMB

Chowder


----------



## Zhizara

clam


----------



## roadfix

Clamato


----------



## Aunt Bea

juice


----------



## Kylie1969

Orange


----------



## Zhizara

citrus


----------



## MrsLMB

grove


----------



## Zhizara

copse


----------



## Aunt Bea

thicket


----------



## simonbaker

forest


----------



## Kylie1969

Trees


----------



## MrsLMB

Leaves


----------



## simonbaker

Fall.


----------



## Kylie1969

Down


----------



## simonbaker

Under


----------



## Kylie1969

Below


----------



## simonbaker

Zero


----------



## Kylie1969

Degrees


----------



## MrsLMB

Diploma


----------



## GotGarlic

Done!


----------



## Kylie1969

Completed


----------



## MrsLMB

Accomplished


----------



## Kylie1969

Proud


----------



## Zhizara

peacock


----------



## roadfix

N b c

..


----------



## GotGarlic

Grimm


----------



## Kylie1969

Dire


----------



## MrsLMB

dismal


----------



## roadfix

hopeless


----------



## MrsLMB

romantic


----------



## Kylie1969

Loving


----------



## simonbaker

soap opera


----------



## Kylie1969

Acting


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## roadfix

fake


----------



## simonbaker

Silicone


----------



## Kylie1969

Gel..


----------



## simonbaker

toothpaste


----------



## Kylie1969

Teeth


----------



## simonbaker

Whitining


----------



## Kylie1969

Bleach


----------



## MrsLMB

Blonde


----------



## Kylie1969

Hair


----------



## simonbaker

style


----------



## MrsLMB

Swagger


----------



## Aunt Bea

stick


----------



## Kylie1969

Wood


----------



## MrsLMB

Logs


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lincoln


----------



## roadfix

Navigator


----------



## Kylie1969

GPS..


----------



## MrsLMB

Maps


----------



## Kylie1969

Google


----------



## Aunt Bea

search


----------



## Kylie1969

Seek


----------



## MrsLMB

Find


----------



## Kylie1969

Locate


----------



## simonbaker

lost


----------



## MrsLMB

bewildered


----------



## GotGarlic

Confused


----------



## simonbaker

preoccupied


----------



## Kylie1969

Busy


----------



## Aunt Bea

body


----------



## Kylie1969

Anatomy


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## GotGarlic

School


----------



## Kylie1969

Teacher


----------



## MrsLMB

Coach


----------



## Aunt Bea

bag!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hand


----------



## Aunt Bea

soap


----------



## Addie

washing


----------



## Aunt Bea

machine


----------



## Kylie1969

Robot


----------



## MrsLMB

Roomba


----------



## Kylie1969

Cleaner


----------



## MrsLMB

Maid


----------



## roadfix

Minute


----------



## Kylie1969

60 seconds


----------



## roadfix

flat


----------



## Zhizara

pancake


----------



## Kylie1969

Maple syrup


----------



## simonbaker

Bacon


----------



## MrsLMB

Heavenly


----------



## Kylie1969

Angels


----------



## simonbaker

Preminitions


----------



## MrsLMB

signs


----------



## GotGarlic

Posts


----------



## roadfix

fence


----------



## Zhizara

stolen


----------



## Kylie1969

Taken


----------



## GotGarlic

Gone


----------



## MrsLMB

Left


----------



## roadfix

wing


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## Kylie1969

Baster


----------



## simonbaker

Roaster


----------



## Kylie1969

Oven


----------



## GotGarlic

Safe


----------



## roadfix

harbor


----------



## Kylie1969

Boats


----------



## GotGarlic

Sails


----------



## MrsLMB

Wind


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## Kylie1969

Snap


----------



## MrsLMB

beans


----------



## Kylie1969

Green


----------



## MrsLMB

Money


----------



## roadfix

Honey


----------



## Kylie1969

Bees


----------



## roadfix

hornets


----------



## Kylie1969

Planes


----------



## MrsLMB

Destination


----------



## Kylie1969

Reached


----------



## simonbaker

Extension


----------



## Kylie1969

Cord


----------



## simonbaker

Umbilical


----------



## MrsLMB

Lifeline


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Kylie1969

Emotion


----------



## MrsLMB

Expression


----------



## GotGarlic

Face


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## Kylie1969

Reading


----------



## roadfix

comprehension


----------



## MrsLMB

Understand


----------



## Kylie1969

Know


----------



## roadfix

ledge


----------



## Kylie1969

Sill


----------



## MrsLMB

Window


----------



## Kylie1969

Pane


----------



## simonbaker

full.


----------



## Kylie1969

Packed


----------



## MrsLMB

Suitcase


----------



## Zhizara

luggage


----------



## GotGarlic

Vacation


----------



## roadfix

relax


----------



## MrsLMB

Sleep


----------



## roadfix

dream


----------



## Zhizara

imagine


----------



## Kylie1969

thought


----------



## roadfix

process


----------



## Kylie1969

Task


----------



## roadfix

force


----------



## Zhizara

strong


----------



## Kylie1969

Hold


----------



## simonbaker

cough drops


----------



## MrsLMB

Cherry


----------



## Kylie1969

Icecream


----------



## roadfix

cone


----------



## MrsLMB

Traffic


----------



## simonbaker

Back-up


----------



## Kylie1969

Reverse


----------



## simonbaker

Backwards


----------



## Kylie1969

Behind


----------



## simonbaker

You.


----------



## Kylie1969

Me....


----------



## simonbaker

Us...


----------



## Kylie1969

Two..


----------



## MrsLMB

Pair


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## Kylie1969

Fruit


----------



## simonbaker

cake


----------



## Kylie1969

Delicious


----------



## MrsLMB

Satisfying


----------



## Kylie1969

Content


----------



## Zhizara

happy


----------



## roadfix

hour


----------



## Kylie1969

Glass


----------



## roadfix

shatter


----------



## simonbaker

dreams


----------



## Kylie1969

Nightmares


----------



## GotGarlic

Scary


----------



## Kylie1969

Movie


----------



## MrsLMB

Theatre


----------



## Kylie1969

Play


----------



## Zhizara

cavort


----------



## MrsLMB

Frolic


----------



## Kylie1969

Play


----------



## Zhizara

cards


----------



## Kylie1969

Poker


----------



## GotGarlic

Fire


----------



## Kylie1969

Distinguisher


----------



## Zhizara

extinguisher


----------



## simonbaker

Terminate


----------



## Kylie1969

End...


----------



## Zhizara

cease


----------



## Aunt Bea

desist


----------



## simonbaker

dust


----------



## Kylie1969

Clean


----------



## MrsLMB

Sparkle


----------



## simonbaker

Diamonds


----------



## Zhizara

baseball


----------



## Aunt Bea

game


----------



## Kylie1969

Play


----------



## MrsLMB

Rewind


----------



## Kylie1969

Back


----------



## Zhizara

obverse


----------



## MrsLMB

reverse


----------



## Kylie1969

Backwards


----------



## roadfix

retroactive


----------



## simonbaker

new...


----------



## MrsLMB

Shiny


----------



## simonbaker

gold


----------



## Kylie1969

Treasure


----------



## simonbaker

chest


----------



## Kylie1969

Cabinet


----------



## MrsLMB

storage


----------



## Kylie1969

Wardrobe


----------



## Zhizara

clothes


----------



## Aunt Bea

pin 



I need another letter O !


----------



## simonbaker

Stick


----------



## roadfix

hiking


----------



## Zhizara

blisters


----------



## roadfix

needle


----------



## Kylie1969

Prick


----------



## Aunt Bea

finger


----------



## MrsLMB

ring


----------



## simonbaker

lost


----------



## roadfix

found


----------



## Kylie1969

Located


----------



## roadfix

tracked


----------



## MrsLMB

Trains


----------



## roadfix

Thomas


----------



## GotGarlic

Doubting


----------



## Kylie1969

Unsure


----------



## roadfix

Ensure


----------



## MrsLMB

Carefree


----------



## roadfix

Napkins


----------



## GotGarlic

Plates


----------



## Kylie1969

Ceramic


----------



## simonbaker

Tiles


----------



## Kylie1969

Floor


----------



## roadfix

Senate


----------



## Kylie1969

Upper house


----------



## MrsLMB

Government


----------



## Kylie1969

Legislation


----------



## roadfix

lawyers


----------



## GotGarlic

Courtroom


----------



## Zhizara

drama


----------



## MrsLMB

comedy


----------



## GotGarlic

Funny


----------



## roadfix

Girl


----------



## Zhizara

Scout


----------



## roadfix

master


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind


----------



## roadfix

reader


----------



## MrsLMB

glasses


----------



## Kylie1969

Tumblers


----------



## Zhizara

acrobats


----------



## GotGarlic

Gymnasts


----------



## roadfix

Olympics


----------



## Kylie1969

Sport


----------



## roadfix

coupe


----------



## GotGarlic

Sedan


----------



## Kylie1969

4 doors


----------



## roadfix

One door too many, Let's Make a Deal!


----------



## Kylie1969

roadfix said:


> One door too many, Let's Make a Deal!



Eh???


----------



## Kylie1969

Deal

Shuffle


----------



## GotGarlic

Cards


----------



## Kylie1969

Greeting


----------



## roadfix

Hello


----------



## Zhizara

Goodbye


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mr. Chips!


----------



## Kylie1969

Potato


----------



## roadfix

baked


----------



## simonbaker

stoned


----------



## GotGarlic

Fruit


----------



## simonbaker

cake


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate


----------



## roadfix

mousse


----------



## GotGarlic

Smooth


----------



## roadfix

sailing


----------



## Kylie1969

Away


----------



## MrsLMB

Running


----------



## roadfix

(for) office


----------



## Kylie1969

Supplies


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## GotGarlic

Plans


----------



## roadfix

architectual


----------



## Kylie1969

design


----------



## simonbaker

Build


----------



## Kylie1969

Erect


----------



## Zhizara

upright


----------



## Aunt Bea

freezer


----------



## Zhizara

burn


----------



## MrsLMB

sun.


----------



## Kylie1969

Shine


----------



## Zhizara

glow


----------



## MrsLMB

candle


----------



## Kylie1969

Light


----------



## simonbaker

bulb


----------



## Zhizara

tulip


----------



## Kylie1969

Flower


----------



## GotGarlic

daffodil


----------



## MrsLMB

Yellow


----------



## Zhizara

submarine


----------



## Kylie1969

The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Hair


----------



## Zhizara

Aquarius


----------



## simonbaker

revolutionary


----------



## roadfix

guerillas


----------



## Kylie1969

Guns


----------



## roadfix

and Roses


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## roadfix

City


----------



## Kylie1969

Town


----------



## MrsLMB

Country


----------



## roadfix

Continent


----------



## simonbaker

State


----------



## Kylie1969

Area


----------



## MrsLMB

Land


----------



## Kylie1969

Soil


----------



## MrsLMB

Dirty


----------



## roadfix

laundry


----------



## Kylie1969

Washing


----------



## MrsLMB

Machine


----------



## Kylie1969

Mechanical


----------



## MrsLMB

Engineer


----------



## roadfix

Corp


----------



## GotGarlic

municipal


----------



## Kylie1969

Council


----------



## MrsLMB

Meeting


----------



## Kylie1969

Discussion


----------



## MrsLMB

Chat


----------



## Zhizara

converse


----------



## Kylie1969

Shoes


----------



## simonbaker

socks


----------



## Kylie1969

Cotton


----------



## MrsLMB

Candy


----------



## Zhizara

cane


----------



## simonbaker

Retired


----------



## Kylie1969

Relaxed


----------



## simonbaker

Meditate


----------



## Kylie1969

Unwind


----------



## MrsLMB

chill


----------



## GotGarlic

Shiver


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold


----------



## roadfix

spell


----------



## Zhizara

alphabetize


----------



## Kylie1969

Letters


----------



## roadfix

mail


----------



## GotGarlic

Post


----------



## roadfix

Master


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind


----------



## MrsLMB

Brain


----------



## Zhizara

slave


----------



## simonbaker

Freedom


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh


----------



## Kylie1969

Funny


----------



## simonbaker

Comedy


----------



## Kylie1969

Act..


----------



## MrsLMB

Movies


----------



## Kylie1969

Entertainment


----------



## MrsLMB

Amusement


----------



## GotGarlic

and Commander


----------



## Kylie1969

in charge


----------



## simonbaker

Batteries


----------



## Kylie1969

Energy


----------



## MrsLMB

Tired


----------



## Kylie1969

Beat


----------



## MrsLMB

Rhythm


----------



## Kylie1969

Dance


----------



## middie

Music


----------



## Kylie1969

Sound


----------



## middie

Hear


----------



## Kylie1969

Listen


----------



## middie

Advice


----------



## Kylie1969

Good


----------



## middie

Friends


----------



## Kylie1969

Forever


----------



## simonbaker

Endless


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## MrsLMB

Adoration


----------



## GotGarlic

Magi


----------



## roadfix

Gift


----------



## Zhizara

present


----------



## simonbaker

situation


----------



## roadfix

comedy


----------



## simonbaker

club


----------



## roadfix

join


----------



## Kylie1969

Attach


----------



## MrsLMB

Connect


----------



## Kylie1969

Four


----------



## Zhizara

dots


----------



## roadfix

Polka


----------



## Kylie1969

Dance


----------



## MrsLMB

Party


----------



## Kylie1969

Time


----------



## simonbaker

limited


----------



## Kylie1969

Restricted


----------



## MrsLMB

Tight


----------



## roadfix

wad

.


----------



## MrsLMB

crumple


----------



## Kylie1969

Scrunch


----------



## Zhizara

crouch


----------



## roadfix

catcher


----------



## simonbaker

baseball


----------



## Kylie1969

Pitch


----------



## Zhizara

resin


----------



## Kylie1969

residue


----------



## MrsLMB

leftovers


----------



## Kylie1969

Food


----------



## MrsLMB

sustenance


----------



## CWS4322

comfort


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness


----------



## MrsLMB

Smile


----------



## roadfix

icon


----------



## Kylie1969

Smiley


----------



## MrsLMB

teeth


----------



## Kylie1969

Bite


----------



## roadfix

mosquito


----------



## GotGarlic

Off!


----------



## roadfix

Limit


----------



## Kylie1969

Restrict


----------



## roadfix

access


----------



## Zhizara

availability


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## Kylie1969

Man..


----------



## simonbaker

alive!


----------



## Kylie1969

Living


----------



## MrsLMB

Organic


----------



## simonbaker

fruit


----------



## Zhizara

cake


----------



## simonbaker

bakery


----------



## Kylie1969

Pies


----------



## simonbaker

cow..


----------



## Kylie1969

Udder


----------



## Addie

Cows


----------



## Kylie1969

Farm


----------



## roadfix

barn


----------



## simonbaker

straw


----------



## roadfix

Hee Haw!


----------



## simonbaker

picking


----------



## Kylie1969

Selecting


----------



## MrsLMB

Choose


----------



## simonbaker

Decide


----------



## Kylie1969

Pick


----------



## MrsLMB

scratch


----------



## simonbaker

itch


----------



## roadfix

witch


----------



## Kylie1969

Crooked Nose


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## Kylie1969

Spiders


----------



## simonbaker

rodents


----------



## Kylie1969

Mice


----------



## simonbaker

blind


----------



## Kylie1969

Darkness


----------



## simonbaker

Midnight


----------



## Kylie1969

Time


----------



## simonbaker

clock


----------



## Kylie1969

Hands


----------



## simonbaker

Helping


----------



## Kylie1969

Aide


----------



## simonbaker

Assist


----------



## Kylie1969

Help


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Kylie1969

Cinema


----------



## MrsLMB

Actor


----------



## Kylie1969

Actress


----------



## simonbaker

Performance


----------



## Kylie1969

Show


----------



## Aunt Bea

stopper


----------



## MrsLMB

Plug


----------



## Aunt Bea

tobacco


----------



## Kylie1969

Cigarettes


----------



## simonbaker

Habit


----------



## Kylie1969

Biting Nails


----------



## roadfix

nervous


----------



## MrsLMB

Tense


----------



## Kylie1969

Stressed


----------



## simonbaker

massage


----------



## Kylie1969

Soothing


----------



## MrsLMB

Calm


----------



## simonbaker

Tranquil


----------



## Kylie1969

Serene


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Kylie1969

Quiet


----------



## roadfix

library


----------



## MrsLMB

books


----------



## Kylie1969

Literature


----------



## roadfix

brochure


----------



## MrsLMB

Travel


----------



## roadfix

guide


----------



## simonbaker

T.V...


----------



## Kylie1969

Shows


----------



## simonbaker

Vegas


----------



## Kylie1969

Gambling


----------



## simonbaker

money


----------



## Kylie1969

Cash


----------



## simonbaker

Johnny


----------



## Kylie1969

Boy...


----------



## roadfix

George


----------



## Kylie1969

Clooney


----------



## simonbaker

actor


----------



## MrsLMB

talent


----------



## Kylie1969

Show


----------



## simonbaker

choir


----------



## roadfix

church


----------



## simonbaker

Mass


----------



## Kylie1969

Tumour


----------



## MrsLMB

operation


----------



## GotGarlic

Scalpel


----------



## roadfix

surgeon


----------



## Kylie1969

Operation


----------



## GotGarlic

Emergency


----------



## Kylie1969

Urgent


----------



## simonbaker

care


----------



## Kylie1969

Love


----------



## simonbaker

Tennis


----------



## Kylie1969

Racket


----------



## simonbaker

Illegal


----------



## Kylie1969

Wrong


----------



## simonbaker

Dissapointing


----------



## Kylie1969

Let Down


----------



## simonbaker

Ladder


----------



## Kylie1969

Steps


----------



## simonbaker

Treatment


----------



## Kylie1969

Solution


----------



## simonbaker

Problem


----------



## Kylie1969

Issue


----------



## simonbaker

Address


----------



## Kylie1969

Speak


----------



## simonbaker

Motivational


----------



## Kylie1969

Speaker


----------



## MrsLMB

microphone


----------



## Kylie1969

Singing


----------



## roadfix

Duo 


..


----------



## Kylie1969

Two...


----------



## simonbaker

Math


----------



## roadfix

science


----------



## simonbaker

project


----------



## Kylie1969

Pet..


----------



## GotGarlic

Meow


----------



## MrsLMB

Mix.


----------



## Kylie1969

Stir


----------



## roadfix

Crazy


----------



## Kylie1969

Mad...


----------



## roadfix

Cow

.


----------



## MrsLMB

Disease


----------



## simonbaker

Contagious


----------



## roadfix

viral


----------



## simonbaker

Infection


----------



## Kylie1969

Antibiotics


----------



## MrsLMB

Drugs


----------



## roadfix

Dealers


----------



## Kylie1969

Car...


----------



## simonbaker

Repair


----------



## Kylie1969

Kit..


----------



## simonbaker

Kat..


----------



## Kylie1969

Eastenders


----------



## Kylie1969

Soap


----------



## simonbaker

Opera


----------



## Kylie1969

Browser


----------



## simonbaker

Internet


----------



## Kylie1969

Worldwide


----------



## simonbaker

Global


----------



## Kylie1969

Organisation


----------



## simonbaker

Group


----------



## Kylie1969

Together


----------



## MrsLMB

Blend


----------



## roadfix

mix

.


----------



## MrsLMB

cake


----------



## simonbaker

frost


----------



## MrsLMB

Cold


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## MrsLMB

Cheers!


----------



## simonbaker

Bouston


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Boston



Historical


----------



## simonbaker

Museums


----------



## Addie

Children


----------



## simonbaker

School


----------



## MrsLMB

Teachers


----------



## simonbaker

Students


----------



## Cook_19981

Homework


----------



## simonbaker

study


----------



## MrsLMB

Den.


----------



## simonbaker

Bear


----------



## middie

Fuzzy


----------



## simonbaker

Shave


----------



## middie

Legs


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## simonbaker

compulsive


----------



## MrsLMB

Habitual


----------



## GotGarlic

Ritual


----------



## simonbaker

repetitous


----------



## MrsLMB

repeat


----------



## roadfix

offender


----------



## simonbaker

sexual


----------



## GotGarlic

Pleasure


----------



## simonbaker

enjoyment


----------



## MrsLMB

happiness


----------



## simonbaker

Fuffilment


----------



## MrsLMB

accomplishment


----------



## GotGarlic

done


----------



## roadfix

deal


----------



## simonbaker

breaker


----------



## middie

Cb radio


----------



## simonbaker

Trucker


----------



## middie

Smokey and The Bandit


----------



## simonbaker

movie


----------



## middie

Theater


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn


----------



## roadfix

butter


----------



## MrsLMB

toast


----------



## simonbaker

salute


----------



## middie

Soldier


----------



## MrsLMB

Protection


----------



## roadfix

condom


----------



## MrsLMB

prevention


----------



## simonbaker

Disease


----------



## roadfix

kidney


----------



## MrsLMB

beans


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot Dogs


----------



## simonbaker

Grill


----------



## roadfix

steak


----------



## simonbaker

vampire


----------



## roadfix

stake


----------



## MrsLMB

Prop


----------



## simonbaker

Theater


----------



## roadfix

curtain


----------



## simonbaker

shower


----------



## middie

Rain


----------



## MrsLMB

Umbrella


----------



## roadfix

policy


----------



## simonbaker

Holder


----------



## roadfix

cup

.


----------



## simonbaker

Bra.


----------



## roadfix

strap


----------



## simonbaker

molasses


----------



## MrsLMB

cookies


----------



## simonbaker

milk


----------



## roadfix

crate


----------



## GotGarlic

Dog.


----------



## MrsLMB

companion


----------



## roadfix

spouse


----------



## simonbaker

compatible


----------



## roadfix

match


----------



## simonbaker

spark


----------



## roadfix

plug


----------



## roadfix

clog


----------



## simonbaker

Plumber


----------



## roadfix

smelly


----------



## middie

Plastic


----------



## simonbaker

recycle


----------



## yummy_food

Recycle -- garbage


----------



## MrsLMB

trash


----------



## middie

Rubbish


----------



## MrsLMB

nonsense


----------



## simonbaker

pantyhose


----------



## roadfix

fetish


----------



## simonbaker

sexual


----------



## MrsLMB

romantic


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## yummy_food

Sunset


----------



## simonbaker

view


----------



## yummy_food

Mountains


----------



## middie

West Virginia


----------



## yummy_food

North Carolina


----------



## GotGarlic

Barbecue!


----------



## MrsLMB

Grill


----------



## simonbaker

car.


----------



## roadfix

traffic


----------



## MrsLMB

cones


----------



## roadfix

snow


----------



## simonbaker

plow


----------



## MrsLMB

shares


----------



## simonbaker

generous


----------



## GotGarlic

Giving


----------



## simonbaker

tree


----------



## MrsLMB

Bush


----------



## roadfix

President


----------



## simonbaker

Congress


----------



## MrsLMB

morons


----------



## simonbaker

Idiots


----------



## middie

Idiots...numbskulls


----------



## MrsLMB

Fool


----------



## simonbaker

Gold


----------



## MrsLMB

bars


----------



## simonbaker

cookies


----------



## GotGarlic

Peanut Butter


----------



## simonbaker

Chunky


----------



## MrsLMB

fat.


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## roadfix

gym




.


----------



## simonbaker

sweat


----------



## MrsLMB

pants


----------



## simonbaker

Dog.


----------



## roadfix

leash


----------



## MrsLMB

rope


----------



## simonbaker

Hang


----------



## roadfix

hanger


----------



## MrsLMB

airplane


----------



## roadfix

comedy


----------



## GotGarlic

Club


----------



## simonbaker

Beating


----------



## CarolPa

eggs


----------



## simonbaker

Easter


----------



## CarolPa

Bonnet


----------



## simonbaker

Blue


----------



## CarolPa

Margarine!  LOL


----------



## simonbaker

parkay


----------



## CarolPa

Butter


----------



## simonbaker

better


----------



## CarolPa

best


----------



## simonbaker

choice


----------



## CarolPa

option


----------



## simonbaker

Decision


----------



## CarolPa

judge


----------



## roadfix

court


----------



## CarolPa

basketball


----------



## MrsLMB

hoop


----------



## simonbaker

Hula


----------



## CarolPa

Dancers


----------



## roadfix

topless


----------



## MrsLMB

roadfix said:


> topless


 
 


Convertible


----------



## simonbaker

car.


----------



## MrsLMB

truck


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## simonbaker

sign


----------



## CarolPa

language


----------



## roadfix

barrier


----------



## MrsLMB

block


----------



## CarolPa

head


----------



## simonbaker

Household


----------



## CarolPa

chemicals


----------



## roadfix

toxic


----------



## simonbaker

waste


----------



## CarolPa

basket


----------



## MrsLMB

case


----------



## simonbaker

manager


----------



## roadfix

department


----------



## simonbaker

store


----------



## roadfix

front


----------



## CarolPa

Back


----------



## roadfix

pain


----------



## CarolPa

pills


----------



## roadfix

prescription


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## MrsLMB

hallucinate


----------



## simonbaker

Trippin


----------



## roadfix

acid


----------



## yummy_food

Deadly


----------



## simonbaker

final


----------



## yummy_food

Exam


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## yummy_food

School


----------



## CarolPa

poison


----------



## MrsLMB

control


----------



## CarolPa

self


----------



## CarolPa

CarolPa said:


> poison




I'm sorry.  I did not check to be sure I was on the last page when I posted this.  I was responding to "deadly" and not "school" although sometimes school seemed poisonous!  LOL


----------



## roadfix

employed


----------



## MrsLMB

CarolPa said:


> I'm sorry. I did not check to be sure I was on the last page when I posted this. I was responding to "deadly" and not "school" although sometimes school seemed poisonous! LOL


 
It's ok Carol .. we will give a pass on this one  



Ego


----------



## simonbaker

waffle


----------



## CarolPa

iron


----------



## roadfix

cast


----------



## CarolPa

member


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## CarolPa

sandwich


----------



## MrsLMB

lunch


----------



## roadfix

hour


----------



## CarolPa

rush


----------



## roadfix

Limbaugh


----------



## MrsLMB

talk


----------



## roadfix

radio


----------



## CarolPa

waves


----------



## roadfix

beach


----------



## CarolPa

bum

Ha Ha!  I got a message that my post had to be at least 4 characters!!


----------



## roadfix

bummer


----------



## CarolPa

drag


----------



## MrsLMB

Queen


----------



## yummy_food

Jewelry


----------



## CarolPa

gold


----------



## yummy_food

Silver


----------



## CarolPa

Hi-oh

Is that one word or two?  Ha Ha


----------



## roadfix

Ohio


----------



## MrsLMB

Buckeye


----------



## roadfix

football


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## roadfix

playoffs


----------



## CarolPa

lost (as in Pittsburgh Pirates)


----------



## simonbaker

in space


----------



## CarolPa

orbit


----------



## roadfix

satellite


----------



## CarolPa

TV

Another word less than 4 letters.  LOL


----------



## roadfix

guide


----------



## CarolPa

rail


----------



## MrsLMB

Road


----------



## CarolPa

rash


----------



## roadfix

ointment


----------



## MrsLMB

grease


----------



## roadfix

lube


----------



## simonbaker

sensual


----------



## roadfix

massage


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxation


----------



## Harry Cobean

beach


----------



## CarolPa

bunny


----------



## MrsLMB

Easter


----------



## CarolPa

egg

Word too short, again.


----------



## roadfix

hunt



CarolPa said:


> egg
> 
> Word too short, again.


just add an invisible period at the end of your 3 letter word


----------



## CarolPa

kill


----------



## roadfix

it!                                                    






.


----------



## Harry Cobean

monster


----------



## CarolPa

mash

Hmmm, maybe that should have been on the song title thread!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

roadfix said:


> hunt
> 
> just add an invisible period at the end of your 3 letter word




How do you do an invisible period?


----------



## roadfix

smash




CarolPa said:


> How do you do an invisible period?


bury a period way at the bottom of the message box


----------



## MrsLMB

crush


----------



## CarolPa

teenage


----------



## simonbaker

Crush


----------



## Harry Cobean

junk yard


----------



## CarolPa

dog   















.


----------



## roadfix

guard


----------



## CarolPa

rail


----------



## simonbaker

road


----------



## Harry Cobean

rage


----------



## GotGarlic

Anger


----------



## CarolPa

management


----------



## roadfix

upper


----------



## Harry Cobean

class


----------



## roadfix

act







.


----------



## simonbaker

perform


----------



## CarolPa

talent


----------



## simonbaker

Educated


----------



## Harry Cobean

guess


----------



## simonbaker

Jeans


----------



## CarolPa

blue


----------



## roadfix

lagoon


----------



## Harry Cobean

pacific


----------



## simonbaker

Island


----------



## MrsLMB

Paradise


----------



## simonbaker

Heaven


----------



## CarolPa

Hell


----------



## roadfix

raise


----------



## Harry Cobean

lower


----------



## roadfix

level


----------



## Harry Cobean

headed


----------



## simonbaker

Double


----------



## roadfix

trouble


----------



## Harry Cobean

maker


----------



## CarolPa

boiler


----------



## MrsLMB

furnace


----------



## CarolPa

heat


----------



## simonbaker

police


----------



## CarolPa

car.


----------



## simonbaker

race


----------



## Harry Cobean

ancestor


----------



## MrsLMB

relative


----------



## CarolPa

humidity


----------



## Harry Cobean

rainforest


----------



## roadfix

Amazon


----------



## simonbaker

search


----------



## mellisserr

Google.


----------



## Harry Cobean

earth


----------



## simonbaker

Mother


----------



## CarolPa

Father


----------



## MrsLMB

family


----------



## simonbaker

circle


----------



## MrsLMB

Halo


----------



## Harry Cobean

science fiction


----------



## CarolPa

zombies


----------



## mellisserr

Brains


----------



## Harry Cobean

thunderbirds are go!!


----------



## simonbaker

Fly




..


----------



## CarolPa

Trap


----------



## Harry Cobean

hunter


----------



## CarolPa

bow
















.


----------



## Harry Cobean

arrow


----------



## CarolPa

straight


----------



## simonbaker

gay.


----------



## CarolPa

happy


----------



## simonbaker

laugh


----------



## MrsLMB

funny


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## CarolPa

Cash


----------



## simonbaker

Machine


----------



## CarolPa

Gun








.


----------



## simonbaker

weapon


----------



## CarolPa

deadly


----------



## simonbaker

Mission


----------



## Harry Cobean

impossible


----------



## CarolPa

dream


----------



## Addie

nightmare


----------



## CarolPa

scary


----------



## Harry Cobean

movie


----------



## CarolPa

theater


----------



## Harry Cobean

operation


----------



## roadfix

covert


----------



## GotGarlic

Secret


----------



## roadfix

Victoria


----------



## simonbaker

whisper


----------



## Harry Cobean

gossip


----------



## MrsLMB

tabloids


----------



## CarolPa

rag








.


----------



## Harry Cobean

doll


----------



## CarolPa

baby


----------



## roadfix

oil



.


----------



## CarolPa

vinegar


----------



## simonbaker

cole slaw


----------



## Harry Cobean

burger


----------



## CarolPa

Turkey


----------



## Harry Cobean

holiday


----------



## MrsLMB

vacation


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxation


----------



## Harry Cobean

therapy


----------



## MrsLMB

Massage


----------



## CarolPa

parlor


----------



## Harry Cobean

spider


----------



## GotGarlic

Tuffet


----------



## CarolPa

Muffett


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## Harry Cobean

teenager


----------



## CarolPa

trouble


----------



## Harry Cobean

maker


----------



## roadfix

manufacturer


----------



## MrsLMB

producer


----------



## Harry Cobean

movie star


----------



## CarolPa

film


----------



## simonbaker

saran wrap


----------



## roadfix

seal


----------



## simonbaker

Navy


----------



## Harry Cobean

captain


----------



## simonbaker

crunch


----------



## Harry Cobean

gravel


----------



## MrsLMB

Road


----------



## Harry Cobean

trip


----------



## CarolPa

fall


----------



## Harry Cobean

love


----------



## roadfix

hate


----------



## simonbaker

mail


----------



## Harry Cobean

chain


----------



## simonbaker

link


----------



## CarolPa

fence


----------



## simonbaker

swords


----------



## roadfix

samurai


----------



## yummy_food

Japanese


----------



## simonbaker

sushi


----------



## yummy_food

Sesame


----------



## simonbaker

oil







..


----------



## yummy_food

Olive


----------



## simonbaker

Popeye


----------



## Harry Cobean

gene hackman


----------



## roadfix

actor


----------



## CarolPa

actress


----------



## simonbaker

Play


----------



## Harry Cobean

dirty


----------



## CarolPa

dishes


----------



## Harry Cobean

menu


----------



## CarolPa

Harry's (LOL)


----------



## roadfix

magnum


----------



## Harry Cobean

detective


----------



## roadfix

Callahan


----------



## simonbaker

undercover


----------



## Harry Cobean

agent


----------



## CarolPa

007










.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bond


----------



## CarolPa

bail


----------



## GotGarlic

Water


----------



## CarolPa

bucket


----------



## roadfix

honey


----------



## GotGarlic

sweet


----------



## CarolPa

relish


----------



## GotGarlic

Enjoy


----------



## CarolPa

yourself


----------



## MrsLMB

alone


----------



## CarolPa

lonely


----------



## middie

Miserable


----------



## simonbaker

Therapy


----------



## Harry Cobean

relaxation


----------



## CarolPa

sleep


----------



## Harry Cobean

dream


----------



## CarolPa

scary


----------



## roadfix

movie


----------



## Harry Cobean

script


----------



## CarolPa

lettering


----------



## simonbaker

Mail


----------



## Harry Cobean

stamp


----------



## CarolPa

foot


----------



## Harry Cobean

shoe


----------



## CarolPa

horn


----------



## Harry Cobean

hunting


----------



## roadfix

season


----------



## simonbaker

thyme


----------



## roadfix

rosemary


----------



## simonbaker

parsley


----------



## CarolPa

sage


----------



## MrsLMB

stuffing


----------



## GotGarlic

Turkey


----------



## roadfix

idiot


----------



## CarolPa

Fbi






.


----------



## simonbaker

Undercover


----------



## MrsLMB

disguise


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## MrsLMB

Fantasy


----------



## simonbaker

Island


----------



## CarolPa

Long


----------



## GotGarlic

Way..


----------



## CarolPa

home


----------



## simonbaker

sweet


----------



## CarolPa

Alabama


----------



## simonbaker

Southern


----------



## CarolPa

cooking


----------



## roadfix

lessons


----------



## CarolPa

school


----------



## roadfix

bus




.


----------



## simonbaker

Terminal


----------



## MrsLMB

critical


----------



## CarolPa

injury


----------



## GotGarlic

Dressing


----------



## CarolPa

turkey


----------



## yummy_food

Thanksgiving


----------



## MrsLMB

Harvest


----------



## Somebunny

Moon


----------



## CarolPa

Shine


----------



## roadfix

shoe


----------



## CarolPa

fly





.


----------



## roadfix

Spanish


----------



## CarolPa

rice


----------



## roadfix

cooker


----------



## MrsLMB

Chef


----------



## roadfix

Master


----------



## CarolPa

LOL  LOL  LOL  No No I can't say it!


----------



## simonbaker

Baker


----------



## MrsLMB

CarolPa said:


> LOL LOL LOL No No I can't say it!


   Carol    


Cakes


----------



## yummy_food

Birthday


----------



## simonbaker

Suit


----------



## yummy_food

Business


----------



## simonbaker

Profile


----------



## Harry Cobean

outline


----------



## roadfix

trace


----------



## Harry Cobean

search


----------



## roadfix

rescue


----------



## GotGarlic

swimmer


----------



## roadfix

athlete


----------



## Harry Cobean

stadium


----------



## roadfix

baseball


----------



## simonbaker

peanuts


----------



## roadfix

petty


----------



## simonbaker

cash


----------



## Harry Cobean

San Quentin live


----------



## GotGarlic

prison


----------



## CarolPa

stripes


----------



## Harry Cobean

stars


----------



## CarolPa

moon


----------



## GotGarlic

landing


----------



## roadfix

staircase


----------



## GotGarlic

banister


----------



## roadfix

slide


----------



## CarolPa

slip


----------



## roadfix

fall


----------



## Addie

Leaves


----------



## roadfix

maple


----------



## Addie

syrup


----------



## Harry Cobean

pancakes


----------



## Addie

fritters


----------



## CarolPa

corn


----------



## roadfix

ear 


.


----------



## simonbaker

Ache


----------



## CarolPa

tooth


----------



## simonbaker

Crown


----------



## roadfix

Royal


----------



## simonbaker

Whiskey


----------



## Harry Cobean

scotland


----------



## GotGarlic

Castle


----------



## simonbaker

White


----------



## CarolPa

ghost


----------



## GotGarlic

goblin


----------



## Harry Cobean

harry potter


----------



## simonbaker

wizard


----------



## GotGarlic

Witch


----------



## MrsLMB

paranormal


----------



## simonbaker

activity


----------



## Harry Cobean

classes


----------



## simonbaker

Prestige


----------



## GotGarlic

Notoriety


----------



## simonbaker

Recognized


----------



## Harry Cobean

qualification


----------



## GotGarlic

Requirement


----------



## Harry Cobean

minimum


----------



## CarolPa

wage


----------



## roadfix

garnish


----------



## simonbaker

Decorate


----------



## roadfix

cake


----------



## simonbaker

milk


----------



## MrsLMB

Cow.


----------



## simonbaker

Purple

(We had a favorite purple cow dairy freeze back home)


----------



## yummy_food

Plum


----------



## simonbaker

Pudding


----------



## yummy_food

Rice


----------



## roadfix

cooker


----------



## yummy_food

Slow


----------



## Harry Cobean

down


----------



## GotGarlic

Soft


----------



## Harry Cobean

landing


----------



## Addie

Eagle


----------



## roadfix

soar


----------



## CarolPa

sore


----------



## Harry Cobean

point


----------



## CarolPa

less


----------



## roadfix

sans


----------



## CarolPa

serif


----------



## roadfix

sheriff


----------



## simonbaker

Education


----------



## CarolPa

higher


----------



## simonbaker

kite


----------



## CarolPa

tail


----------



## simonbaker

wind


----------



## CarolPa

blow


----------



## simonbaker

Pop
























....


----------



## roadfix

pimple


----------



## simonbaker

Acne


----------



## roadfix

scars


----------



## simonbaker

Tatoos


----------



## Harry Cobean

military


----------



## CarolPa

base


----------



## GotGarlic

Hit..


----------



## CarolPa

man









.


----------



## GotGarlic

boy
.


----------



## roadfix

kid



.


----------



## Harry Cobean

gloves


----------



## CarolPa

mittens


----------



## simonbaker

snowballs


----------



## Harry Cobean

simonbaker said:


> snowballs


snowman!!


----------



## Addie

blizzard


----------



## Harry Cobean

snow globe


----------



## GotGarlic

Snowflake


----------



## Harry Cobean

white christmas


----------



## GotGarlic

Sleigh


----------



## CarolPa

bells


----------



## GotGarlic

Ringing


----------



## Harry Cobean

hunchback of notre dame


----------



## roadfix

Irish


----------



## CarolPa

stew


----------



## GotGarlic

Beef


----------



## CarolPa

cattle


----------



## roadfix

call


----------



## CarolPa

girl


----------



## roadfix

power


----------



## Harry Cobean

throne


----------



## CarolPa

royalty


----------



## roadfix

guards


----------



## Harry Cobean

palace


----------



## roadfix

Cesar


----------



## Harry Cobean

salad


----------



## roadfix

bowl


----------



## MrsLMB

tidy


----------



## simonbaker

Clean


----------



## Harry Cobean

shower


----------



## CarolPa

gel








.


----------



## roadfix

hair


----------



## CarolPa

net





.


----------



## Harry Cobean

trawler


----------



## CarolPa

After googling "trawler" to find out what it meant I will say

Fishing


----------



## roadfix

bait


----------



## CarolPa

jail


----------



## roadfix

bail


----------



## CarolPa

bond


----------



## simonbaker

James


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> jail



You don't know trawler, but you know jail bait?!  

Guns


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> You don't know trawler, but you know jail bait?!
> 
> Guns




Yep!

Amunition


----------



## simonbaker

Target


----------



## CarolPa

practice


----------



## roadfix

perfect


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## CarolPa

portrait


----------



## roadfix

photography


----------



## Somebunny

Booth


----------



## GotGarlic

Phone (just to confuse the young'uns )


----------



## roadfix

number


----------



## CarolPa

runner


----------



## MrsLMB

carpet


----------



## roadfix

bagger


----------



## CarolPa

supermarket


----------



## roadfix

coupons


----------



## MrsLMB

clip


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## GotGarlic

Kennel


----------



## CarolPa

dog






.


----------



## roadfix

leash


----------



## GotGarlic

Law..


----------



## CarolPa

abiding


----------



## GotGarlic

Citizen


----------



## yummy_food

Nationality


----------



## roadfix

origin


----------



## yummy_food

Country


----------



## MrsLMB

music


----------



## GotGarlic

Awards


----------



## roadfix

ceremony


----------



## simonbaker

civil


----------



## roadfix

war



.


----------



## simonbaker

cards


----------



## CarolPa

pinochle


----------



## MrsLMB

trump


----------



## CarolPa

Towers


----------



## roadfix

twin


----------



## CarolPa

cities


----------



## roadfix

suburbs


----------



## CarolPa

trees


----------



## GotGarlic

shrubs


----------



## roadfix

bush


----------



## CarolPa

president


----------



## MrsLMB

dictator


----------



## simonbaker

Ambassador


----------



## roadfix

Hotel


----------



## CarolPa

California


----------



## MrsLMB

Raisins


----------



## simonbaker

Retirement


----------



## CarolPa

home


----------



## GotGarlic

range


----------



## CarolPa

gas





.


----------



## GotGarlic

price


----------



## simonbaker

Tag.


----------



## cara

day (Tag is the german word for it  )


----------



## MrsLMB

night


----------



## GotGarlic

Time


----------



## cara

running


----------



## CarolPa

shoes


----------



## cara

boots


----------



## roadfix

army


----------



## CarolPa

fatigues


----------



## roadfix

surplus


----------



## GotGarlic

extra


----------



## CarolPa

cheese


----------



## MrsLMB

crackers


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## CarolPa

place


----------



## MrsLMB

show


----------



## CarolPa

boat


----------



## roadfix

fishing


----------



## CarolPa

reel


----------



## roadfix

film


----------



## simonbaker

saran


----------



## GotGarlic

Wrap


----------



## CarolPa

gifts


----------



## roadfix

presents


----------



## CarolPa

birthday


----------



## simonbaker

suit


----------



## CarolPa

naked


----------



## simonbaker

J Bird


----------



## CarolPa

feed


----------



## GotGarlic

seed


----------



## MrsLMB

crops


----------



## roadfix

harvest


----------



## CarolPa

Moon


----------



## roadfix

lunar


----------



## simonbaker

eclipse


----------



## MrsLMB

Obscure


----------



## roadfix

hide


----------



## CarolPa

seek


----------



## cara

socks


----------



## simonbaker

Smelley


----------



## cara

garbage


----------



## simonbaker

Pick up


----------



## CarolPa

line


----------



## cara

queue


----------



## CarolPa

tail


----------



## GotGarlic

Head


----------



## CarolPa

bathroom


----------



## cara

shower


----------



## CarolPa

April


----------



## cara

blossom


----------



## CarolPa

flower


----------



## MrsLMB

Bloom


----------



## simonbaker

Flowers


----------



## CarolPa

garden


----------



## simonbaker

salad


----------



## CarolPa

fork


----------



## MrsLMB

Knife


----------



## GotGarlic

Spoon


----------



## CarolPa

ladle


----------



## roadfix

pot


.


----------



## CarolPa

roast


----------



## GotGarlic

Beef


----------



## simonbaker

Gravy


----------



## CarolPa

Master


----------



## cara

slave


----------



## roadfix

sex


.


----------



## cara

bed...


----------



## roadfix

bugs


----------



## MrsLMB

lightning


----------



## roadfix

rod





.


----------



## simonbaker

& reel


----------



## cara

boat


----------



## GotGarlic

Anchor


----------



## CarolPa

dock


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## CarolPa

pole


----------



## simonbaker

line


----------



## CarolPa

drive


----------



## GotGarlic

Truck


----------



## CarolPa

pickup


----------



## cara

Volkswagen


----------



## MrsLMB

Beetle


----------



## CarolPa

bug






.


----------



## roadfix

spray


----------



## CarolPa

hose


----------



## roadfix

panty


----------



## CarolPa

raid


----------



## simonbaker

Ants


----------



## CarolPa

Uncles


----------



## MrsLMB

family


----------



## CarolPa

photos


----------



## cara

album


----------



## simonbaker

record


----------



## roadfix

world


----------



## simonbaker

Tour


----------



## CarolPa

bus





.


----------



## simonbaker

paratransit


----------



## CarolPa

disabilities


----------



## simonbaker

motivated


----------



## CarolPa

activated


----------



## simonbaker

programed


----------



## CarolPa

robot


----------



## simonbaker

technical


----------



## CarolPa

SB, you're killing me!!  LOL

I'm going to bed!


----------



## CarolPa

Ok.  Now I'm rested, my brain is refreshed and I'm ready to go again.  

Difficulties


----------



## simonbaker

Challenged......As we all can be sometimes : )


----------



## MrsLMB

tested


----------



## cara

proof


----------



## CarolPa

approved


----------



## cara

good


----------



## CarolPa

bye






.


----------



## cara

farewell


----------



## GotGarlic

Take off


----------



## cara

airport


----------



## GotGarlic

Airplane


----------



## cara

travel


----------



## GotGarlic

Overseas


----------



## simonbaker

Germany


----------



## cara

beautiful


----------



## CarolPa

morning


----------



## simonbaker

Sunrise


----------



## roadfix

Tequila


----------



## yummy_food

Vodka


----------



## simonbaker

Party!  : )


----------



## roadfix

time!


----------



## simonbaker

Anytime


----------



## yummy_food

Forever


----------



## GotGarlic

Endless


----------



## roadfix

Love


----------



## cara

heart


----------



## GotGarlic

Spade


----------



## cara

diamonds


----------



## CarolPa

pearls


----------



## GotGarlic

Oysters


----------



## roadfix

shooters


----------



## simonbaker

Basketball


----------



## CarolPa

Jones


----------



## MrsLMB

Soda


----------



## simonbaker

Pop.


----------



## CarolPa

Dad








.


----------



## middie

Dad.... missed


----------



## roadfix

bus


.


----------



## GotGarlic

stop


----------



## middie

Stop... quit


----------



## GotGarlic

Smoking


----------



## middie

Smoking.. hot


----------



## CarolPa

dog








.


----------



## middie

Barking


----------



## MrsLMB

Howling


----------



## simonbaker

Moon


----------



## middie

Wolf


----------



## simonbaker

Prowl


----------



## middie

Hunt


----------



## roadfix

kill


----------



## simonbaker

joy.


----------



## Harry Cobean

laughter


----------



## MrsLMB

giggle


----------



## CarolPa

soup


----------



## GotGarlic

Soup makes you giggle? 

tureen


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Soup makes you giggle?
> 
> tureen




When we were kids and were laughing and giggling the way little kids do, my mother used to say we were eating "giggle soup."


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> When we were kids and were laughing and giggling the way little kids do, my mother used to say we were eating "giggle soup."





tureen


----------



## simonbaker

Kettle


----------



## middie

Stove


----------



## Harry Cobean

pipe


----------



## CarolPa

dream


----------



## roadfix

nightmare


----------



## Harry Cobean

before christmas


----------



## roadfix

eve


.


----------



## middie

Night


----------



## roadfix

owl



.


----------



## middie

Hoot


----------



## simonbaker

who.


----------



## GotGarlic

What


----------



## simonbaker

When


----------



## Harry Cobean

.......colonel mustard,with the lead pipe,in the library,last night.....


----------



## CarolPa

murder


----------



## Harry Cobean

agatha christie


----------



## roadfix

author


----------



## Harry Cobean

book


----------



## CarolPa

mark


----------



## MrsLMB

stain


----------



## simonbaker

Blood


----------



## GotGarlic

Red..


----------



## simonbaker

Riding Hood


----------



## Harry Cobean

wolf


----------



## GotGarlic

Door


----------



## yummy_food

Knob


----------



## simonbaker

Hill.


----------



## Harry Cobean

street blues....."let's be careful out there"!!


----------



## simonbaker

Detectives


----------



## Harry Cobean

sherlock holmes & doctor watson


----------



## simonbaker

mystery


----------



## GotGarlic

Theater


----------



## simonbaker

Production


----------



## yummy_food

Movie


----------



## Harry Cobean

scarey


----------



## middie

Scream


----------



## GotGarlic

Fright


----------



## simonbaker

Horror


----------



## MrsLMB

Movie


----------



## simonbaker

Popcorn ( Butter please)


----------



## middie

Popcorn... ball


----------



## simonbaker

Formal


----------



## Harry Cobean

invitation


----------



## GotGarlic

Accept


----------



## CarolPa

gift


----------



## roadfix

card


----------



## GotGarlic

Credit


----------



## roadfix

score


----------



## MrsLMB

Goal


----------



## Harry Cobean

post


----------



## CarolPa

football


----------



## Harry Cobean

giants


----------



## Addie

Oysters


----------



## CarolPa

Stew


----------



## Harry Cobean

family guy


----------



## MrsLMB

Cartoon


----------



## Harry Cobean

character


----------



## CarolPa

Assassination


----------



## roadfix

political


----------



## Harry Cobean

debate


----------



## yummy_food

President


----------



## roadfix

Reagan


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## Kathleen

Correctness


----------



## Harry Cobean

compliance


----------



## GotGarlic

Acquiescence


----------



## Harry Cobean

submissive


----------



## roadfix

wife


----------



## GotGarlic

Stepford


----------



## Harry Cobean

katharine ross


----------



## simonbaker

Actoress


----------



## Harry Cobean

stage


----------



## simonbaker

game


----------



## GotGarlic

Chess


----------



## Harry Cobean

checkmate


----------



## simonbaker

board


----------



## Harry Cobean

walk


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## roadfix

gym   



.


----------



## yummy_food

Treadmill


----------



## Harry Cobean

workhouses


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## GotGarlic

Break


----------



## simonbaker

eggs


----------



## MrsLMB

Scramble


----------



## Harry Cobean

battle of britain


----------



## cara

world war II


----------



## roadfix

Gen. Yamamoto


----------



## Harry Cobean

battle of midway


----------



## cara

pacific


----------



## roadfix

fleet


----------



## CarolPa

enema


----------



## roadfix

enigma


----------



## cara

secret


----------



## roadfix

code


----------



## GotGarlic

Word


----------



## roadfix

processor


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## cara

breakfast


----------



## Harry Cobean

at tiffany's


----------



## cara

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## GotGarlic

Elegant


----------



## cara

Opera


----------



## MrsLMB

singer


----------



## GotGarlic

Soprano


----------



## roadfix

tenor


----------



## CarolPa

shoes


----------



## MrsLMB

barefoot


----------



## simonbaker

Beach


----------



## cara

warm


----------



## CarolPa

sunshine


----------



## cara

spring


----------



## CarolPa

flowers


----------



## GotGarlic

Showers


----------



## simonbaker

Bridal


----------



## CarolPa

gown


----------



## GotGarlic

Sparkly


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shiney


----------



## Harry Cobean

shoes


----------



## CarolPa

boots


----------



## yummy_food

Winter


----------



## simonbaker

COLD


----------



## CWS4322

Frigid


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter


----------



## yummy_food

Grapefruit


----------



## cara

fruit salad


----------



## GotGarlic

strawberries


----------



## roadfix

junkie


----------



## roadfix

dealer


----------



## cara

drugs


----------



## CarolPa

prescription


----------



## GotGarlic

Pharmacy


----------



## Addie

wellness


----------



## cara

hotel


----------



## roadfix

lobby


----------



## cara

entrance


----------



## roadfix

exam


----------



## cara

learn


----------



## roadfix

skill


----------



## GotGarlic

Valuable


----------



## roadfix

lesson


----------



## cara

school


----------



## CarolPa

books


----------



## roadfix

Amazon


----------



## cara

rain forest


----------



## CarolPa

Parrots


----------



## cara

Australia


----------



## GotGarlic

Kangaroo


----------



## cara

hop...


----------



## GotGarlic

jump!


----------



## cara

trampoline


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## cara

fitness


----------



## CarolPa

gear


----------



## roadfix

equipment


----------



## simonbaker

industrial


----------



## CarolPa

strength


----------



## simonbaker

Endurance


----------



## GotGarlic

Race


----------



## cara

Formula 1


----------



## roadfix

Monaco


----------



## cara

Mediterranean sea


----------



## GotGarlic

Amalfi coast


----------



## cara

Limoncello


----------



## GotGarlic

Veal piccata


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## cara

evening


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunset


----------



## roadfix

Strip


----------



## cara

Hollywood


----------



## roadfix

sign


----------



## GotGarlic

Signal


----------



## roadfix

traffic


----------



## GotGarlic

Busy


----------



## CarolPa

body


----------



## roadfix

parts


----------



## simonbaker

Automotive


----------



## cara

Detroit


----------



## yummy_food

michigan


----------



## roadfix

Wolverine


----------



## CarolPa

boots


----------



## roadfix

Marines


----------



## cara

ship


----------



## roadfix

send


----------



## cara

letter


----------



## roadfix

bottle


----------



## cara

wine


----------



## Addie

Dinner


----------



## cara

Steak


----------



## Addie

Chantilly Potatoes


----------



## cara

Parmesan


----------



## roadfix

cheese


----------



## cara

dairy


----------



## simonbaker

Intolerence


----------



## GotGarlic

Anger


----------



## simonbaker

Discusted


----------



## MrsLMB

Offended


----------



## CarolPa

feelings


----------



## cara

love


----------



## CarolPa

affection


----------



## cara

partner


----------



## simonbaker

Lifetime


----------



## roadfix

warranty


----------



## GotGarlic

Denied


----------



## roadfix

granted


----------



## simonbaker

wish


----------



## cara

christmas


----------



## GotGarlic

Past


----------



## cara

future


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## cara

new....


----------



## MrsLMB

Used


----------



## CarolPa

discarded


----------



## GotGarlic

Unwanted


----------



## simonbaker

Trash


----------



## roadfix

dumpster


----------



## GotGarlic

Dirty


----------



## simonbaker

Shower


----------



## cara

water


----------



## CarolPa

drink


----------



## roadfix

cocktail


----------



## CarolPa

napkin


----------



## simonbaker

Sanitary


----------



## CarolPa

hygienic


----------



## simonbaker

Dental


----------



## yummy_food

Office


----------



## roadfix

Depot


----------



## cara

money


----------



## simonbaker

Market


----------



## MrsLMB

Grocery


----------



## simonbaker

store


----------



## cara

shelf


----------



## CarolPa

life


----------



## cara

great


----------



## roadfix

white


----------



## cara

shark


----------



## simonbaker

Minnow


----------



## MrsLMB

Gilligan's Island


----------



## GotGarlic

Ginger


----------



## simonbaker

Cookies


----------



## CarolPa

delete


----------



## cara

typo


----------



## roadfix

error


----------



## cara

blue screen


----------



## simonbaker

Mistake


----------



## roadfix

costly


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## cara

jewels


----------



## MrsLMB

Crown


----------



## roadfix

Royal


----------



## GotGarlic

Canadian


----------



## roadfix

Rockies


----------



## cara

Mountain


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## cara

sky.


----------



## simonbaker

Cloud


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Wind


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Nap


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## cara

sofa


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeper


----------



## cara

night


----------



## roadfix

stalker


----------



## cara

love


----------



## simonbaker

tennis


----------



## cara

Wimbledon


----------



## GotGarlic

Competition


----------



## roadfix

train


----------



## cara

station


----------



## MrsLMB

Depot


----------



## simonbaker

Home


----------



## MrsLMB

cooking


----------



## cara

dinner


----------



## roadfix

supper


----------



## simonbaker

Dine


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine


----------



## simonbaker

cellar


----------



## maeveyd

Dark


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate


----------



## cara

sweet


----------



## roadfix

Heart


----------



## GotGarlic

Hubby


----------



## cara

Italy


----------



## simonbaker

Olive Garden


----------



## roadfix

pasta


----------



## MrsLMB

machine


----------



## cara

car..


----------



## simonbaker

Electric


----------



## cara

solar


----------



## simonbaker

Energy


----------



## cara

power


----------



## roadfix

source


----------



## simonbaker

code


----------



## roadfix

conduct


----------



## simonbaker

Behavior


----------



## luvs

rude


----------



## cara

sad...


----------



## CarolPa

story


----------



## simonbaker

line


----------



## roadfix

dance


----------



## cara

joy..


----------



## CarolPa

dishes


----------



## roadfix

dirty


----------



## CarolPa

laundry


----------



## roadfix

basket


----------



## cara

grocery


----------



## CarolPa

shopping


----------



## cara

money


----------



## roadfix

matters


----------



## simonbaker

Important


----------



## GotGarlic

People


----------



## simonbaker

magazine


----------



## CarolPa

subscription


----------



## simonbaker

Newspaper


----------



## maeveyd

Journalists


----------



## GotGarlic

Reporters


----------



## cara

investigation


----------



## simonbaker

Detectives


----------



## CarolPa

private eye


----------



## cara

bed room


----------



## roadfix

master


----------



## cara

craftsman


----------



## roadfix

tools


----------



## cara

iron


----------



## roadfix

blacksmith


----------



## cara

coal


----------



## roadfix

mine


----------



## cara

iron


----------



## roadfix

blacksmith


----------



## cara

craft


----------



## GotGarlic

Create


----------



## simonbaker

Universe


----------



## roadfix

expand


----------



## cara

universe


----------



## roadfix

expand


----------



## GotGarlic

Contract


----------



## simonbaker

Labor


----------



## roadfix

Party


----------



## CarolPa

Hats


----------



## roadfix

hard


----------



## simonbaker

Candy


----------



## roadfix

store


----------



## simonbaker

...age


----------



## roadfix

rage


----------



## simonbaker

Angry


----------



## roadfix

Birds


----------



## CarolPa

bees


----------



## simonbaker

Honey


----------



## cara

Darling


----------



## simonbaker

Clementine


----------



## cara

washing powder


----------



## roadfix

puff


----------



## CarolPa

tissues


----------



## simonbaker

kleenex


----------



## roadfix

brand


----------



## GotGarlic

Name


----------



## roadfix

(that) Tune


----------



## GotGarlic

Melody


----------



## cara

note


----------



## GotGarlic

Write


----------



## cara

paper


----------



## simonbaker

Tablet


----------



## roadfix

iPad


----------



## GotGarlic

Expensive


----------



## roadfix

gifts


----------



## CarolPa

presents


----------



## GotGarlic

Buys


----------



## simonbaker

Best


----------



## GotGarlic

Ultimate


----------



## roadfix

Top


.


----------



## CarolPa

Tip














.


----------



## roadfix

over


----------



## CarolPa

charged


----------



## roadfix

battery


----------



## GotGarlic

Operated


----------



## cara

Operation


----------



## simonbaker

Amputation


----------



## cara

arm..


----------



## roadfix

& Hammer


----------



## CarolPa

soap


----------



## hamm4

Powder


----------



## CarolPa

skiing


----------



## simonbaker

slopes


----------



## GotGarlic

Downhill


----------



## simonbaker

fast


----------



## CarolPa

track


----------



## yummy_food

Jogging


----------



## CarolPa

suit


----------



## simonbaker

& tie


----------



## yummy_food

Shoelace


----------



## GotGarlic

Running shoes


----------



## roadfix

jog




.


----------



## GotGarlic

jostle


----------



## simonbaker

Exercise


----------



## CarolPa

gym









.


----------



## GotGarlic

Shoes


----------



## roadfix

soles


----------



## cara

leather


----------



## roadfix

whip


----------



## cara

cream


----------



## MrsLMB

Coffee


----------



## cara

Espresso


----------



## simonbaker

Mocha


----------



## GotGarlic

Caffè


----------



## simonbaker

Iced


----------



## CarolPa

tea








.


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## GotGarlic

Remote


----------



## MrsLMB

Control


----------



## CarolPa

lost


----------



## roadfix

found


----------



## GotGarlic

Reward


----------



## cara

money


----------



## roadfix

cash


----------



## cara

purse


----------



## CarolPa

prize


----------



## simonbaker

Grand


----------



## roadfix

piano


----------



## MrsLMB

Organ


----------



## simonbaker

pancreas


----------



## MrsLMB

Liver


----------



## simonbaker

Onions


----------



## roadfix

saute


----------



## GotGarlic

Caramelize


----------



## MrsLMB

Brown


----------



## GotGarlic

Butter


----------



## simonbaker

Parkay


----------



## CarolPa

oleo


----------



## MrsLMB

Lard


----------



## simonbaker

Rendering


----------



## CarolPa

fat









.


----------



## roadfix

slob


----------



## CarolPa

sloppy


----------



## simonbaker

Jo's


----------



## CarolPa

sandwiches


----------



## simonbaker

Djon


----------



## GotGarlic

(Dijon)

Sauce


----------



## Somebunny

Spaghetti


----------



## GotGarlic

Pasta


----------



## simonbaker

Noodles


----------



## roadfix

ramen


----------



## simonbaker

Inexspensive


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheap


----------



## MrsLMB

Affordable


----------



## roadfix

housing


----------



## GotGarlic

Home


----------



## CarolPa

made


----------



## roadfix

maid


----------



## CarolPa

milk


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate


----------



## MrsLMB

Yummy


----------



## GotGarlic

Food


----------



## roadfix

critic


----------



## GotGarlic

Taste


----------



## MrsLMB

Buds


----------



## CarolPa

Rose


----------



## GotGarlic

Peace


----------



## simonbaker

Tranquil


----------



## GotGarlic

Relaxed


----------



## CarolPa

fit








.


----------



## roadfix

perfect


----------



## CarolPa

Me








..


----------



## GotGarlic

No, me! 

Myself


----------



## CarolPa

I












.....


----------



## GotGarlic

Spy  ...


----------



## simonbaker

Detective


----------



## GotGarlic

Novel


----------



## simonbaker

Idea


----------



## CarolPa

thought


----------



## simonbaker

Process


----------



## roadfix

due



.


----------



## simonbaker

Union


----------



## yummy_food

Soviet


----------



## cara

Sotchi


----------



## roadfix

vodka


----------



## MrsLMB

potatoes


----------



## GotGarlic

Mashed


----------



## simonbaker

Baby food


----------



## GotGarlic

Jars


----------



## simonbaker

Mason


----------



## roadfix

bricks


----------



## simonbaker

mortor


----------



## GotGarlic

Heavy


----------



## MrsLMB

Weight


----------



## CarolPa

over


----------



## roadfix

bend


----------



## simonbaker

stretch


----------



## cara

trousers


----------



## GotGarlic

Shirt


----------



## simonbaker

Tail


----------



## CarolPa

cat





.


----------



## roadfix

meow


----------



## yummy_food

Cows


----------



## simonbaker

Beef


----------



## CarolPa

Jerky


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## GotGarlic

Stuffing!


----------



## simonbaker

Pillow


----------



## GotGarlic

Case


----------



## simonbaker

Cold


----------



## MrsLMB

Shiver


----------



## CarolPa

Shake


----------



## cara

milk


----------



## CarolPa

of magnesia


----------



## GotGarlic

Soothe


----------



## roadfix

relax


----------



## GotGarlic

Calm


----------



## simonbaker

Tea..


----------



## CarolPa

bag






.


----------



## roadfix

lady


----------



## MrsLMB

.Bug


----------



## roadfix

beetle


----------



## simonbaker

Car.


----------



## MrsLMB

Transportation


----------



## CarolPa

public


----------



## simonbaker

restroom


----------



## yummy_food

Highway


----------



## GotGarlic

Byway


----------



## CarolPa

freeway


----------



## MrsLMB

Speed


----------



## roadfix

bumps


----------



## CarolPa

lumps


----------



## GotGarlic

Sugar


----------



## roadfix

Daddy


----------



## GotGarlic

Mommy


----------



## simonbaker

Pregnant


----------



## roadfix

labor


----------



## CarolPa

unions


----------



## MrsLMB

Weddings


----------



## CarolPa

celebrations


----------



## roadfix

champagne


----------



## CarolPa

toast


----------



## simonbaker

w jam


----------



## MrsLMB

Peanut Butter


----------



## GotGarlic

Cookies


----------



## CarolPa

Milk


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate


----------



## GotGarlic

Pudding


----------



## cara

Milk


----------



## CarolPa

chocolate


----------



## GotGarlic

Hee hee! Look above - we've got milk - chocolate - pudding - milk - chocolate...

Sauce


----------



## CarolPa

booze


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## roadfix

time


----------



## simonbaker

Crunch


----------



## roadfix

bar



.


----------



## simonbaker

Raise


----------



## yummy_food

Salary


----------



## roadfix

cap


.


----------



## MrsLMB

gas                                                                                            .


----------



## roadfix

bill


----------



## CarolPa

Mr.











.


----------



## simonbaker

& Mrs.


----------



## GotGarlic

Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Cat  (1 of our cat's name is Mr. Jones)


----------



## cara

independent


----------



## GotGarlic

Adult


----------



## roadfix

film


----------



## GotGarlic

Movie


----------



## simonbaker

Drama


----------



## CarolPa

Trauma


----------



## GotGarlic

Ambulance


----------



## CarolPa

chaser


----------



## roadfix

beer


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine


----------



## CarolPa

cooler


----------



## cookyourheartout

The thing for me that comes to mind, is ice.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cream


----------



## cookyourheartout

Horseradish


----------



## GotGarlic

Roast beef


----------



## cookyourheartout

Turkey


----------



## CarolPa

sandwich


----------



## roadfix

club


----------



## cookyourheartout

Peanut Butter


----------



## CarolPa

jelly


----------



## cookyourheartout

Jam


----------



## CarolPa

session


----------



## cookyourheartout

Pizza


----------



## CarolPa

toppings


----------



## simonbaker

Cheesecake


----------



## roadfix

Factory


----------



## yummy_food

Chinese


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## GotGarlic

Jimmy


----------



## roadfix

Page


----------



## GotGarlic

Book


----------



## simonbaker

Club


----------



## GotGarlic

Sandwich


----------



## CarolPa

ring


----------



## simonbaker

Doorbell


----------



## CarolPa

chime


----------



## roadfix

in...


----------



## GotGarlic

Porch


----------



## simonbaker

Front


----------



## CarolPa

stoop


----------



## GotGarlic

Squat


----------



## CarolPa

crouch


----------



## GotGarlic

Down


----------



## Daizymae

comforter


----------



## Addie

mother


----------



## roadfix

Lode


----------



## simonbaker

Massive


----------



## CarolPa

heart attack


----------



## GotGarlic

Emergency


----------



## simonbaker

Trauma


----------



## roadfix

center


----------



## simonbaker

Middle


----------



## GotGarlic

school


----------



## cara

teacher


----------



## GotGarlic

Student


----------



## roadfix

Loans


----------



## Sophia5

bank


----------



## GotGarlic

Piggy


----------



## roadfix

back


----------



## simonbaker

ride


----------



## GotGarlic

Park


----------



## CarolPa

Yellowstone


----------



## GotGarlic

Bears


----------



## roadfix

Chicago


----------



## GotGarlic

Brad (my brother, who lives in Oak Park )


----------



## roadfix

pitt


----------



## GotGarlic

Bull


----------



## roadfix

fight


----------



## GotGarlic

Ring


----------



## yummy_food

Engagement


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## roadfix

ceremony


----------



## CarolPa

Award


----------



## roadfix

trophy


----------



## simonbaker

wife


----------



## CarolPa

spouse


----------



## simonbaker

united


----------



## roadfix

airlines


----------



## GotGarlic

Flight


----------



## roadfix

delay


----------



## simonbaker

wait


----------



## roadfix

a minute


----------



## simonbaker

rice


----------



## roadfix

cooker


----------



## GotGarlic

Broiler


----------



## simonbaker

salamander


----------



## cara

shoes


----------



## CarolPa

socks


----------



## simonbaker

Puppets


----------



## CarolPa

hand


----------



## GotGarlic

Applause


----------



## roadfix

clap


----------



## simonbaker

Disease


----------



## roadfix

cure


----------



## GotGarlic

prescribe


----------



## yummy_food

Medicine


----------



## CarolPa

ball


----------



## yummy_food

Basket


----------



## roadfix

case


----------



## GotGarlic

Suit


----------



## roadfix

law



.


----------



## GotGarlic

Court


----------



## simonbaker

Judge


----------



## roadfix

Federal


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## yummy_food

Jail


----------



## GotGarlic

Time


----------



## CarolPa

traveler


----------



## simonbaker

Worldly


----------



## GotGarlic

Sophisticated


----------



## roadfix

classy


----------



## simonbaker

Upper class


----------



## cara

expensive


----------



## GotGarlic

Luxurious


----------



## CarolPa

automibile


----------



## simonbaker

Leased


----------



## roadfix

contract


----------



## simonbaker

Labor


----------



## CarolPa

pains


----------



## simonbaker

Butt


----------



## roadfix

ugly


----------



## yummy_food

Witch


----------



## simonbaker

way?


----------



## roadfix

one  .


----------



## simonbaker

Lonely


----------



## roadfix

hearts


----------



## simonbaker

Valentines


----------



## GotGarlic

Chocolate 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

Easter


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunday


----------



## roadfix

brunch


----------



## CarolPa

buffet


----------



## GotGarlic

Stale


----------



## CarolPa

hard


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## simonbaker

Toy..


----------



## roadfix

Story


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## CarolPa

worm


----------



## simonbaker

fishing


----------



## yummy_food

Earth


----------



## simonbaker

Planet


----------



## yummy_food

Mars


----------



## simonbaker

Candy bar


----------



## yummy_food

Chocolate


----------



## CarolPa

sprinkles


----------



## roadfix

drizzle


----------



## simonbaker

Cold


----------



## CarolPa

Cuts


----------



## roadfix

Super


----------



## CarolPa

Duper


----------



## simonbaker

Fantastic!


----------



## yummy_food

Enigmatic


----------



## simonbaker

Motivated


----------



## CarolPa

ambicious

yes, I know I spelled it wrong.


----------



## yummy_food

Aspiration


----------



## CarolPa

desperation


----------



## GotGarlic

Help


----------



## yummy_food

Desk


----------



## CarolPa

top










.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bottom


----------



## roadfix

heavy


----------



## CarolPa

metal


----------



## GotGarlic

Steel


----------



## simonbaker

cut oats


----------



## GotGarlic

Oatmeal


----------



## roadfix

breakfast


----------



## cave76

eggs


----------



## simonbaker

Easter


----------



## roadfix

basket


----------



## simonbaker

case


----------



## cave76

lots


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetary


----------



## CarolPa

Flowers


----------



## GotGarlic

Garden


----------



## CarolPa

tools


----------



## simonbaker

kitchen


----------



## yummy_food

Cutlery


----------



## CarolPa

utensils


----------



## cave76

food


----------



## CarolPa

fight


----------



## cave76

boxing


----------



## CarolPa

day



















.


----------



## cara

Night


----------



## GotGarlic

Light


----------



## cave76

show


----------



## simonbaker

Performance


----------



## CarolPa

Command


----------



## simonbaker

Center


----------



## yummy_food

Rehab


----------



## CarolPa

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## cave76

strange


----------



## CarolPa

very!


----------



## cave76

pistol


----------



## simonbaker

Practice


----------



## CarolPa

Perfect


----------



## simonbaker

Precise


----------



## cave76

simonbaker said:


> Precise



Persnickety

I was going to say Postcise but I don't think that's a word!


----------



## simonbaker

Bag..


----------



## cave76

purse


----------



## simonbaker

Coin


----------



## CarolPa

toss


----------



## GotGarlic

Throw


----------



## CarolPa

up












..


----------



## cave76

down


----------



## CarolPa

town


----------



## simonbaker

People


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching


----------



## simonbaker

waiting


----------



## yummy_food

Room


----------



## simonbaker

& board


----------



## CarolPa

bored


----------



## cave76

stiff


----------



## yummy_food

Egg whites


----------



## cave76

albumin


----------



## CarolPa

protein


----------



## cave76

meat


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheese


----------



## CarolPa

grilled


----------



## GotGarlic

Steak


----------



## simonbaker

Dagger


----------



## CarolPa

blood


----------



## simonbaker

Guts


----------



## GotGarlic

Brave


----------



## CarolPa

Indian


----------



## cave76

food


----------



## yummy_food

Chef


----------



## simonbaker

Boyardee


----------



## CarolPa

spaghetti-o's


----------



## cave76

children


----------



## CarolPa

playing


----------



## roadfix

cards


----------



## cave76

Affleck


----------



## simonbaker

Games


----------



## cave76

hunger


----------



## yummy_food

Thirst


----------



## GotGarlic

Quench


----------



## CarolPa

dry

















.


----------



## roadfix

goods


----------



## CarolPa

sporting


----------



## yummy_food

Event


----------



## roadfix

Staff


----------



## GotGarlic

Stick


----------



## cave76

hockey


----------



## roadfix

ice

.


----------



## simonbaker

Crown Royal


----------



## GotGarlic

Liquor


----------



## roadfix

store


----------



## GotGarlic

Grocery


----------



## CarolPa

shopping


----------



## GotGarlic

online


----------



## yummy_food

Google


----------



## GotGarlic

Search


----------



## cave76

rescue


----------



## roadfix

mission


----------



## GotGarlic

Impossible


----------



## simonbaker

Challenge


----------



## CarolPa

Weightloss


----------



## GotGarlic

Goal


----------



## roadfix

tending


----------



## cave76

butter


----------



## CarolPa

Parkay


----------



## GotGarlic

Yuck


----------



## roadfix

puck


----------



## GotGarlic

hockey


----------



## CarolPa

Pens!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Paper


----------



## cave76

cuts


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Ouch


----------



## roadfix

couch


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Relax


----------



## yummy_food

Massage


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## simonbaker

setting


----------



## roadfix

standard


----------



## CarolPa

equipment


----------



## cave76

I won't post what I thought of first!!!


----------



## roadfix

gear


----------



## simonbaker

workout


----------



## roadfix

cardio


----------



## GotGarlic

Vascular 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

Rehab.


----------



## Addie

Buildings


----------



## CarolPa

brick


----------



## GotGarlic

Mortar


----------



## CarolPa

board


----------



## roadfix

members


----------



## simonbaker

Private


----------



## CarolPa

property


----------



## GotGarlic

Rights


----------



## roadfix

Equal


----------



## CarolPa

Sweet N Low


----------



## GotGarlic

Substitute


----------



## simonbaker

Equal


----------



## Addie

Substitute


----------



## GotGarlic

Looks like there's an echo in here 

Teacher


----------



## cave76

apple


----------



## yummy_food

Sauce


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot...


----------



## roadfix

rod


.


----------



## simonbaker

& reel


----------



## CarolPa

Virginia


----------



## roadfix

Lovers


----------



## CarolPa

Lane


----------



## simonbaker

candycane


----------



## CarolPa

stripes


----------



## yummy_food

Pajamas


----------



## GotGarlic

Bedtime


----------



## Addie

Sleep


----------



## roadfix

disorder


----------



## simonbaker

Eating


----------



## yummy_food

Lunch


----------



## CarolPa

bag































.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> bag.



Groceries


----------



## CarolPa

shopping


----------



## roadfix

spree


----------



## Addie

Fun


----------



## CarolPa

Sun






.


----------



## cave76

spots


----------



## roadfix

age


.


----------



## GotGarlic

Appropriate


----------



## ElleShip

Correctly


----------



## roadfix

stated


----------



## simonbaker

Materials


----------



## ElleShip

Goods


----------



## roadfix

& services


----------



## ElleShip

Offers


----------



## GotGarlic

Sale


----------



## roadfix

Special


----------



## simonbaker

Daily


----------



## roadfix

Chronicle


----------



## GotGarlic

News


----------



## yummy_food

Radio


----------



## cave76

Flyer


----------



## CarolPa

wagon


----------



## roadfix

chuck


----------



## GotGarlic

Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Toast


----------



## roadfix

beef


----------



## simonbaker

where?


----------



## roadfix

Wendy's


----------



## simonbaker

Frosty's


----------



## CarolPa

snowman


----------



## yummy_food

Carrot


----------



## simonbaker

Cake


----------



## Addie

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Yummmmm!


----------



## CarolPa

Furby


----------



## simonbaker

Cat (That's one of our cats name)


----------



## CarolPa

dog









.


----------



## cave76

days


----------



## roadfix

summer


----------



## CarolPa

sunshine


----------



## GotGarlic

Bright


----------



## CarolPa

eyes


----------



## simonbaker

Mysterious


----------



## GotGarlic

Dark


----------



## roadfix

Matter


----------



## simonbaker

Green


----------



## GotGarlic

Recycling 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## roadfix

plant


----------



## GotGarlic

Garden


----------



## roadfix

Eden


----------



## CarolPa

apple


----------



## GotGarlic

Orange


----------



## CarolPa

Banana  (as in "orange you glad I didn't say banana?")


----------



## GotGarlic

Peel


----------



## CarolPa

Egg









..


----------



## roadfix

yolk


----------



## Addie

Eggs


----------



## roadfix

yolk


----------



## GotGarlic

Beaten


----------



## simonbaker

Stronger


----------



## CarolPa

odor


----------



## roadfix

foot


----------



## cave76

mouth


----------



## CarolPa

big






.


----------



## GotGarlic

Large


----------



## simonbaker

Plus


----------



## yummy_food

Size


----------



## roadfix

Matters


----------



## simonbaker

Because?


----------



## GotGarlic

Why...


----------



## Addie

Questions


----------



## GotGarlic

Answers


----------



## CarolPa

reasons


----------



## roadfix

unknown


----------



## Addie

public


----------



## GotGarlic

mystery


----------



## CarolPa

theatre


----------



## roadfix

curtain


----------



## GotGarlic

Drapes


----------



## simonbaker

Decorative


----------



## yummy_food

Festive


----------



## CarolPa

holiday


----------



## roadfix

spirit


----------



## GotGarlic

Ghost


----------



## TATTRAT

Pottery wheel


----------



## CarolPa

bowl


----------



## roadfix

salad


----------



## GotGarlic

Dressing


----------



## MrsLMB

Room


----------



## roadfix

222





.


----------



## simonbaker

Hotel


----------



## CarolPa

California


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## GotGarlic

Relax


----------



## roadfix

Enjoy


----------



## GotGarlic

Cocktail


----------



## Addie

Obnoxious


----------



## GotGarlic

(Criminy  It's possible to enjoy a cocktail without being obnoxious.) 

Judgmental


----------



## simonbaker

Kind


----------



## GotGarlic

Tolerant


----------



## roadfix

drought


----------



## MrsLMB

parched


----------



## simonbaker

Thirsty


----------



## CarolPa

beer


----------



## GotGarlic

Brewery


----------



## MrsLMB

Distill


----------



## CarolPa

vinegar


----------



## roadfix

oil



.


----------



## CarolPa

dressing


----------



## MrsLMB

Table


----------



## roadfix

cloth


----------



## yummy_food

Cheese


----------



## MrsLMB

Cake


----------



## roadfix

mix.


----------



## GotGarlic

combine


----------



## cave76

harvester


----------



## CarolPa

wheat


----------



## MrsLMB

whole


----------



## GotGarlic

Quartered


----------



## roadfix

chicken


----------



## GotGarlic

Grilled


----------



## roadfix

onions


----------



## GotGarlic

Peppers


----------



## MrsLMB

Stuffed


----------



## simonbaker

Full


----------



## roadfix

force


----------



## MrsLMB

Air.


----------



## GotGarlic

Breathe


----------



## CarolPa

inhale


----------



## MrsLMB

Absorb


----------



## CarolPa

towels


----------



## GotGarlic

Shower


----------



## roadfix

rain


----------



## CarolPa

coat


----------



## MrsLMB

Cover


----------



## CarolPa

story


----------



## simonbaker

book


----------



## MrsLMB

Worm


----------



## roadfix

bait


----------



## GotGarlic

Fish


----------



## CarolPa

tacos


----------



## roadfix

asada


----------



## CarolPa

_No_ te entiendo


----------



## GotGarlic

Carne


----------



## roadfix

carnivore


----------



## GotGarlic

Locavore


----------



## CarolPa

reservior


----------



## roadfix

dam.


----------



## MrsLMB

Shoot


----------



## roadfix

bamboo


----------



## CarolPa

gardens

(the name of an Asian restaurant in our area)


----------



## GotGarlic

Flowers


----------



## roadfix

(In The) Attic


----------



## GotGarlic

Treasures 

(V.C. Andrews was born in my town.)


----------



## CarolPa

gold


----------



## roadfix

mine


----------



## CarolPa

yours


----------



## GotGarlic

Hers


----------



## CarolPa

ours


----------



## roadfix

hours


----------



## Addie

hourglass


----------



## roadfix

figure


----------



## GotGarlic

Math


----------



## roadfix

teacher


----------



## GotGarlic

School


----------



## simonbaker

Fish


----------



## CarolPa

sandwich


----------



## Addie

Bread


----------



## CarolPa

water


----------



## GotGarlic

Boat


----------



## Addie

Float


----------



## roadfix

bob.


----------



## MrsLMB

apples


----------



## CarolPa

oranges


----------



## GotGarlic

Juice


----------



## MrsLMB

Bar.


----------



## GotGarlic

None


----------



## CarolPa

Nun









.


----------



## roadfix

Mother


----------



## GotGarlic

children


----------



## CarolPa

toys


----------



## GotGarlic

Boys


----------



## simonbaker

Naughty


----------



## MrsLMB

Trouble


----------



## CarolPa

double


----------



## simonbaker

mint


----------



## GotGarlic

Fresh


----------



## MrsLMB

Clean


----------



## CarolPa

squeaky


----------



## Addie

Floor


----------



## simonbaker

Boards


----------



## CarolPa

state


----------



## simonbaker

County


----------



## CarolPa

music


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## GotGarlic

Patio


----------



## CarolPa

furniture


----------



## MrsLMB

Polish


----------



## CarolPa

shine

(at first I was thinking of Polish, the nationality!  LOL)


----------



## GotGarlic

Gloss


----------



## Addie

Lipstick


----------



## GotGarlic

Makeup


----------



## simonbaker

Foundation


----------



## CarolPa

home


----------



## GotGarlic

family


----------



## roadfix

portrait


----------



## GotGarlic

painting


----------



## roadfix

artist


----------



## simonbaker

Creative


----------



## Addie

Talented


----------



## simonbaker

Gifted


----------



## roadfix

genius


----------



## GotGarlic

Bar...


----------



## Addie

Ballet


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## Addie

Graceful


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful


----------



## CarolPa

dreamer


----------



## roadfix

day


.


----------



## CarolPa

night


----------



## simonbaker

Evening


----------



## Addie

Cool


----------



## MrsLMB

warm


----------



## CarolPa

temperatures


----------



## roadfix

cooking


----------



## CarolPa

school


----------



## roadfix

bus.


----------



## GotGarlic

stop


----------



## simonbaker

sign


----------



## MrsLMB

epiphany


----------



## Addie

Flash


----------



## CarolPa

drive


----------



## GotGarlic

highway


----------



## CarolPa

robbery


----------



## roadfix

suspect


----------



## GotGarlic

suspicious


----------



## roadfix

activity


----------



## GotGarlic

Exercise


----------



## CarolPa

video


----------



## roadfix

audio


----------



## CarolPa

disc


----------



## roadfix

jockey


----------



## GotGarlic

Briefs


----------



## simonbaker

Meeting


----------



## CarolPa

room


----------



## GotGarlic

View


----------



## MrsLMB

Watch


----------



## roadfix

dog.


----------



## GotGarlic

play


----------



## MrsLMB

Frolic


----------



## simonbaker

Carefree


----------



## CarolPa

Footloose


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## GotGarlic

Theater


----------



## simonbaker

Digital


----------



## roadfix

analog


----------



## CarolPa

devices


----------



## roadfix

personal


----------



## GotGarlic

Private


----------



## CarolPa

property


----------



## roadfix

tax.


----------



## CarolPa

credit


----------



## GotGarlic

Card


----------



## CarolPa

party


----------



## roadfix

time


----------



## GotGarlic

Again


----------



## roadfix

repeat


----------



## simonbaker

Ditto


----------



## GotGarlic

Paper


----------



## CarolPa

recycling


----------



## GotGarlic

Plastic


----------



## simonbaker

Bottles


----------



## roadfix

messages


----------



## DeandraAyu

Envelopes


Let's talk food!


----------



## roadfix

letters


----------



## CarolPa

alphabet


----------



## roadfix

soup


----------



## GotGarlic

Sandwich


----------



## CarolPa

ham
















.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheese


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> ham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



(whisper: You only need four characters for a post. It's not necessary to add a bunch of blank lines.)


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> (whisper: You only need four characters for a post. It's not necessary to add a bunch of blank lines.)


ham. (like this?)


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> ham. (like this?)



Exactly like that.


----------



## simonbaker

Parchment paper


----------



## roadfix

bake


----------



## GotGarlic

Cookies


----------



## DeandraAyu

chewy


----------



## simonbaker

Undercooked


----------



## roadfix

rare


----------



## GotGarlic

Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Pork


----------



## GotGarlic

Chops


----------



## simonbaker

Dices


----------



## GotGarlic

Slices


----------



## roadfix

cheese


----------



## GotGarlic

Crackers


----------



## roadfix

fire


----------



## roadfix

truck


----------



## GotGarlic

(Playing by yourself, roadfix? )

driver


----------



## simonbaker

Foodservice


----------



## roadfix

cater


----------



## GotGarlic

spoil


----------



## simonbaker

cotaminate


----------



## roadfix

polluted


----------



## GotGarlic

water


----------



## roadfix

bottle


----------



## simonbaker

wine


----------



## GotGarlic

Pink


----------



## simonbaker

Frosting


----------



## GotGarlic

Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka


----------



## cara

Russia


----------



## GotGarlic

Borscht


----------



## cara

beetroot


----------



## simonbaker

Teacakes


----------



## cara

baking


----------



## simonbaker

cookies


----------



## GotGarlic

crumble


----------



## roadfix

zone


----------



## simonbaker

bars


----------



## GotGarlic

Jail


----------



## simonbaker

*bird*


----------



## GotGarlic

Plane


----------



## simonbaker

Peanuts


----------



## roadfix

roasted


----------



## simonbaker

Honey


----------



## GotGarlic

Muffins


----------



## simonbaker

Tea




...


----------



## roadfix

leaf


----------



## simonbaker

Basil


----------



## GotGarlic

Pesto


----------



## simonbaker

olive oil


----------



## roadfix

virgin


----------



## simonbaker

extra


----------



## roadfix

credit


----------



## simonbaker

debt


----------



## Addie

bills


----------



## GotGarlic

Dollar


----------



## simonbaker

Bills


----------



## cara

Restaurant


----------



## roadfix

Impossible


----------



## cara

nothing


----------



## roadfix

matters


----------



## simonbaker

grey


----------



## GotGarlic

Shades


----------



## simonbaker

Sunglasses


----------



## GotGarlic

Bright


----------



## simonbaker

Light


----------



## roadfix

Miller


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## roadfix

brew


----------



## simonbaker

fries


----------



## GotGarlic

Burgers


----------



## simonbaker

Buffalo


----------



## roadfix

wings


----------



## simonbaker

Tereyaki


----------



## GotGarlic

Japanese


----------



## roadfix

sushi


----------



## cara

rice


----------



## roadfix

cooker


----------



## simonbaker

Chef


----------



## GotGarlic

Cuisine


----------



## simonbaker

Dining


----------



## GotGarlic

Out..


----------



## roadfix

far.


----------



## simonbaker

Distance


----------



## cara

travel


----------



## GotGarlic

Adventure


----------



## simonbaker

Exciting


----------



## GotGarlic

New...


----------



## simonbaker

Used


----------



## roadfix

cars


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Addie

Plot


----------



## simonbaker

Thickens


----------



## Addie

Corn Starch


----------



## simonbaker

Roux


----------



## GotGarlic

Gravy


----------



## simonbaker

Meat


----------



## roadfix

counter


----------



## simonbaker

waiteress


----------



## roadfix

cocktail


----------



## GotGarlic

Cosmopolitan


----------



## simonbaker

Magazine


----------



## roadfix

rack


----------



## simonbaker

Top..


----------



## roadfix

Gun.


----------



## Grannys42

Metal


Así es la vida.


----------



## GotGarlic

Shiny


----------



## roadfix

polish


----------



## simonbaker

silver


----------



## GotGarlic

Moon


----------



## simonbaker

pies


----------



## GotGarlic

Cherry


----------



## simonbaker

Whip cream


----------



## Farmer Jon

nipple


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## Farmer Jon

beer


----------



## roadfix

brew


----------



## GotGarlic

Witch's


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## cara

pumpkin


----------



## Addie

office


----------



## Farmer Jon

prison


----------



## roadfix

sentence


----------



## simonbaker

grammer


----------



## roadfix

proper


----------



## simonbaker

refined


----------



## roadfix

petroleum


----------



## GotGarlic

Fossil fuel


----------



## simonbaker

Gas..


----------



## GotGarlic

Engine


----------



## roadfix

diesel


----------



## Farmer Jon

fuel


----------



## simonbaker

Energy


----------



## cara

warm


----------



## GotGarlic

Cinnamon


----------



## Farmer Jon

stripper
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## roadfix

paint


----------



## simonbaker

gun,


----------



## roadfix

permit


----------



## GotGarlic

License


----------



## cara

car..


----------



## roadfix

import


----------



## Farmer Jon

Honda
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GotGarlic

Civic


----------



## roadfix

duty


----------



## Farmer Jon

Military


----------



## GotGarlic

Deployment


----------



## roadfix

Afghanistan


----------



## GotGarlic

Mountains


----------



## roadfix

alpine


----------



## GotGarlic

lace


----------



## simonbaker

Leather


----------



## GotGarlic

Shoes


----------



## simonbaker

Suede


----------



## roadfix

persuade


----------



## simonbaker

convince


----------



## yummy_food

Novice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## roadfix

newbie


----------



## GotGarlic

Green


----------



## Farmer Jon

John Deere


----------



## Addie

Combine


----------



## roadfix

harvest


----------



## simonbaker

Cheddar


----------



## Farmer Jon

Bratwurst
.


----------



## roadfix

beer


----------



## Addie

Foam


----------



## roadfix

insulation


----------



## yummy_food

Windows

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## roadfix

Microsoft


----------



## KatM

Tablet


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Internet


----------



## roadfix

provider


----------



## simonbaker

caregiver


----------



## Addie

Nurse


----------



## roadfix

registered


----------



## GotGarlic

Dietician


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## roadfix

weight


----------



## simonbaker

Pounds


----------



## roadfix

Dollars


----------



## simonbaker

sense


----------



## roadfix

common


----------



## simonbaker

Ordinary


----------



## roadfix

People


----------



## yummy_food

Person

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

(of) Interest


----------



## roadfix

compound


----------



## GotGarlic

Chemical


----------



## roadfix

reaction


----------



## simonbaker

Ecstatic


----------



## roadfix

elastic


----------



## simonbaker

waistband


----------



## roadfix

rash


----------



## simonbaker

Hives


----------



## Dawgluver

Bees


----------



## simonbaker

Honey


----------



## Dawgluver

Pie.


----------



## simonbaker

Pumpkin


----------



## GotGarlic

Spices


----------



## simonbaker

Hot..


----------



## roadfix

Tamale


----------



## GotGarlic

Corn


----------



## simonbaker

Cob


...


----------



## roadfix

pipe


----------



## meredith tennant

hookah


----------



## simonbaker

weed


----------



## roadfix

pot .


----------



## meredith tennant

roast


----------



## Addie

tenderloin


----------



## roadfix

lean


----------



## GotGarlic

Mean


----------



## roadfix

Machine


----------



## simonbaker

Steamer


----------



## Dawgluver

Punk


----------



## simonbaker

Rock


----------



## Dawgluver

Music


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## Farmer Jon

cars


----------



## simonbaker

Trucks


----------



## Farmer Jon

semi


----------



## GotGarlic

Circle


----------



## simonbaker

Meatball


----------



## GotGarlic

Sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Moonshine


----------



## GotGarlic

Still


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## roadfix

Corp


----------



## simonbaker

Business


----------



## roadfix

model


----------



## Farmer Jon

boobs


----------



## GotGarlic

That's not funny, Farmer Jon.


----------



## roadfix

silicone


----------



## roadfix

adhesive


----------



## roadfix

glue


----------



## roadfix

sticky


----------



## simonbaker

Taffy


----------



## roadfix

chewy


----------



## keylime

Gooey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

slime


----------



## keylime

Green


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

Acres


----------



## keylime

Trees


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

Fruit


----------



## keylime

Juice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

Orange


----------



## roadfix

agent


----------



## Farmer Jon

special


----------



## Addie

children


----------



## keylime

Good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

night


----------



## keylime

Right


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbaker

Wrong


----------



## roadfix

turn


----------



## keylime

Change


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

atom


----------



## keylime

Monster


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

herbal


----------



## cara

weed


----------



## simonbaker

Margunana


----------



## Farmer Jon

maryjane


----------



## roadfix

pot.


----------



## simonbaker

Saucepan


----------



## jusnikki

Cookwear


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Teflon


----------



## jusnikki

Durability 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

quality


----------



## jusnikki

Best


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Buy



............


----------



## cara

shop..


----------



## jusnikki

Purchase 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

sale


----------



## Farmer Jon

cheap


----------



## jusnikki

Frugal


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Thrifty


----------



## simonbaker

drug


----------



## roadfix

dealer


----------



## simonbaker

Blackjack


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## Farmer Jon

Warren


----------



## roadfix

Commission


----------



## roadfix

sales


----------



## StarsWithLove

Taxes


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking4to

Death


----------



## StarsWithLove

Birth


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking4to

magic


----------



## roadfix

bullet


----------



## Cooking4to

target


----------



## roadfix

practice


----------



## StarsWithLove

Baseball


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook

StarsWithLove said:


> Baseball
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


 Rounders


----------



## Cooking4to

sliders


----------



## StarsWithLove

Stretches


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Yoga


----------



## roadfix

mat
.


----------



## roadfix

matress


----------



## GotGarlic

Box spring


----------



## Farmer Jon

trampoline


----------



## simonbaker

Work-out


----------



## GotGarlic

Regular


----------



## roadfix

normal


----------



## simonbaker

Questionable


----------



## roadfix

tactics


----------



## simonbaker

plan


----------



## roadfix

ahead


----------



## simonbaker

Destination


----------



## Farmer Jon

trip


----------



## roadfix

fall


----------



## simonbaker

seasonal


----------



## roadfix

item


----------



## simonbaker

reciept


----------



## roadfix

invoice


----------



## simonbaker

Groceries


----------



## Farmer Jon

money


----------



## roadfix

spend


----------



## simonbaker

Freely


----------



## roadfix

skating


----------



## Mad Cook

Legs


----------



## roadfix

long


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta


----------



## Farmer Jon

shrimp


----------



## simonbaker

Scampi


----------



## roadfix

literature


----------



## Addie

books


----------



## roadfix

library


----------



## Addie

Garden


----------



## roadfix

variety


----------



## simonbaker

foods


----------



## roadfix

eat  .


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## roadfix

wings


----------



## Addie

Fly


----------



## simonbaker

high


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## simonbaker

cocktails


----------



## Farmer Jon

beer


----------



## simonbaker

tomato juice


----------



## roadfix

red  .


----------



## Mad Cook

roadfix said:


> red .


Flag


----------



## simonbaker

wave


----------



## Farmer Jon

ocean


----------



## simonbaker

power


----------



## CWS4322

electricity


----------



## simonbaker

Juice


----------



## Addie

Orange


----------



## simonbaker

Citric


----------



## roadfix

acid


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## roadfix

illegal


----------



## simonbaker

medical


----------



## roadfix

procedure


----------



## simonbaker

preperation


----------



## roadfix

ready


----------



## simonbaker

(or) not


----------



## yummy_food

To be 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

Shakesphere


----------



## Love to cook California

Palm Springs


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Florida


----------



## gerardam

oranges

Sent from my HTC One using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

sauce


----------



## cookyourheartout

Mornay


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## roadfix

fried


----------



## Farmer Jon

fish


----------



## simonbaker

sticks


----------



## roadfix

stones


----------



## roadfix

Rolling


----------



## simonbaker

papers


----------



## roadfix

divorce


----------



## GotGarlic

decree


----------



## roadfix

degree


----------



## simonbaker

temperature


----------



## roadfix

Rising


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Sun...


----------



## roadfix

shine


----------



## GotGarlic

chrome


----------



## roadfix

browser


----------



## roadfix

internet


----------



## GotGarlic

Vast


----------



## roadfix

universe


----------



## GotGarlic

Stars


----------



## roadfix

Stripes


----------



## GotGarlic

Flag


----------



## simonbaker

race


----------



## GotGarlic

Start


----------



## Addie

Stop


----------



## simonbaker

sign


----------



## Farmer Jon

Bad.


----------



## GotGarlic

Company


----------



## roadfix

picnic


----------



## simonbaker

Yogi


----------



## Addie

Bear


----------



## roadfix

Teddy


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## GotGarlic

Review


----------



## simonbaker

Newspaper


----------



## roadfix

article


----------



## GotGarlic

Author


----------



## roadfix

writer


----------



## GotGarlic

Creative


----------



## roadfix

Artist


----------



## simonbaker

Starving


----------



## GotGarlic

Hungry


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## roadfix

diet


----------



## GotGarlic

Nutrition


----------



## roadfix

label


----------



## simonbaker

Libbys


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Libby's......glasses


----------



## simonbaker

Parfaits


----------



## GotGarlic

Layers


----------



## GotGarlic

Icing


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Sprinkles


----------



## GotGarlic

Sparkles


----------



## simonbaker

Fireworks


----------



## roadfix

celebration


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Party!


----------



## GotGarlic

on, Wayne!


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Stuffed!


----------



## roadfix

animal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fat..........


----------



## roadfix

chick


----------



## Uncle Bob

in..........


----------



## roadfix

introduction


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Hello


----------



## GotGarlic

Again


----------



## roadfix

repeat


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Copy


----------



## roadfix

cat

.


----------



## yummy_food

Dog

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Days


----------



## simonbaker

Week


----------



## roadfix

ends


----------



## GotGarlic

Begins


----------



## roadfix

tonight


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Dark


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

ice-cream


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Cold


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp


----------



## roadfix

cocktail


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Onion


----------



## roadfix

rings


----------



## simonbaker

Dipping sauce


----------



## roadfix

salsa


----------



## GotGarlic

Tortillas


----------



## roadfix

tacos


----------



## GotGarlic

Chicken


----------



## roadfix

fried


----------



## simonbaker

potatoes


----------



## roadfix

baked


----------



## simonbaker

Roasted


----------



## GotGarlic

Crispy


----------



## simonbaker

glazed


----------



## GotGarlic

Doughnut


----------



## simonbaker

Sundays


----------



## roadfix

Church


----------



## LPBeier

Music


----------



## roadfix

Classical


----------



## simonbaker

Oldies


----------



## GotGarlic

Beach Boys


----------



## roadfix

Band


----------



## simonbaker

Spandex


----------



## roadfix

leotard


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## roadfix

Fever!


----------



## simonbaker

Hungry


----------



## roadfix

Man!


----------



## simonbaker

Pride


----------



## roadfix

Joy    .


----------



## simonbaker

Almond


----------



## GotGarlic

Crunch


----------



## simonbaker

Nestles


----------



## roadfix

bird


----------



## roadfix

cage


----------



## roadfix

zoo

.


----------



## GotGarlic

Panda


----------



## roadfix

Express


----------



## GotGarlic

Lane


----------



## HolyCanoli

Penny


----------



## GotGarlic

Copper


----------



## HolyCanoli

piping


----------



## azin

old dishes

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyCanoli

grandma


----------



## azin

stories

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyCanoli

New York City


----------



## azin

streets

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyCanoli

busy


----------



## azin

traffic

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

signal


----------



## azin

light

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

weight


----------



## azin

obesity

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyCanoli

controllable


----------



## azin

pressure

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fendaril

cooker


----------



## roadfix

smoker


----------



## HolyCanoli

shoulder


----------



## azin

shampoo

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KatM

Hair


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

musical


----------



## HolyCanoli

Cats


----------



## azin

fur

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyCanoli

lint brush


----------



## roadfix

lint >> screen


----------



## HolyCanoli

screen > porch


----------



## roadfix

front


----------



## simonbaker

Door


----------



## roadfix

jamb


----------



## simonbaker

Open


----------



## azin

closed

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jusnikki

Store


----------



## roadfix

Storage


----------



## jusnikki

Junk


----------



## simonbaker

Attic


----------



## roadfix

Flowers


----------



## simonbaker

Valentines


----------



## azin

love

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andylewis

Romance


----------



## GotGarlic

Affection


----------



## azin

date

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

calendar


----------



## simonbaker

Girl


----------



## roadfix

Friday


----------



## GotGarlic

Fright 
(it's time for Sleepy Hollow and Grimm! )


----------



## roadfix

Night


----------



## yummy_food

Darkness

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## roadfix

Noir


----------



## andylewis

Cake


----------



## Mad Cook

andylewis said:


> Cake


Please


----------



## roadfix

Please > Squeeze


----------



## simonbaker

Manners


----------



## roadfix

Banners


----------



## roadfix

advertise


----------



## roadfix

Slogan


----------



## GotGarlic

Saying


----------



## roadfix

sorry....


----------



## GotGarlic

Regret


----------



## roadfix

remorse


----------



## Farmer Jon

horse


----------



## roadfix

shoe


----------



## Farmer Jon

glue


----------



## roadfix

super


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Man


----------



## roadfix

Boy



.


----------



## Farmer Jon

girl


----------



## roadfix

gal


.


----------



## roadfix

pal


.


----------



## Addie

pal = friend


----------



## simonbaker

relationship


----------



## Addie

Romance


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## roadfix

Peace


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeful


----------



## roadfix

optimistic


----------



## simonbaker

Pessemistic


----------



## yummy_food

Negative

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## roadfix

positive


----------



## roadfix

vibes


----------



## GotGarlic

Music


----------



## roadfix

festival


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Christmas

Can't believe this post is still ALIVE!!!  Impressive


----------



## simonbaker

Stress


----------



## KatM

Management 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

*Management*

Upper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Denture


----------



## roadfix

Cream


----------



## CakePoet

Pie....


----------



## pdswife

apple


----------



## Katie H

temptation


----------



## roadfix

urge


----------



## pdswife

desire


----------



## Uncle Bob

Craving


pdswife.....where ya been darlin???


----------



## CakePoet

Pregnant


----------



## Uncle Bob

Expecting


----------



## roadfix

bonus


----------



## Uncle Bob

extra


----------



## pdswife

Uncle Bob said:


> Craving
> 
> 
> pdswife.....where ya been darlin???


 
I am back and ready to get in trouble!


----------



## pdswife

Gum...


----------



## CakePoet

Babies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sugar


----------



## pdswife

brown


----------



## roadfix

Charlie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tuna


----------



## pdswife

Steak


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fries


----------



## pdswife

salty


----------



## roadfix

sweat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sweat 
hog


----------



## CWS4322

hog - ham


----------



## roadfix

radio


----------



## Uncle Bob

pdswife said:


> I am back and ready to get in trouble!




radio ~~ log


----------



## pdswife

wooden


----------



## Uncle Bob

gate


----------



## pdswife

fence


----------



## Addie

picket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wilson


----------



## roadfix

President


----------



## CWS4322

McKinley


----------



## CWS4322

(My great-grandfather was his campaign manager--McKinley appointed my great-great grandfather to be the first Consulate General to Norway in 1898--when you say President in our house, we say McKinley).


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> McKinley



election


----------



## yummy_food

Vote

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Uncle Bob

booth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

John Wilkes


----------



## Addie

sadness


----------



## roadfix

funeral


----------



## Uncle Bob

procession


----------



## roadfix

march


----------



## CWS4322

odes


----------



## roadfix

codes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

talkers


----------



## roadfix

smooth


----------



## CakePoet

Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.....rye.....


----------



## roadfix

Catcher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pitcher


----------



## GotGarlic

Crystal


----------



## roadfix

ball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

player


----------



## roadfix

record


----------



## GotGarlic

DJ..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Radio


----------



## roadfix

Flyer


----------



## GotGarlic

Pilot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

program


----------



## Uncle Bob

Computer


----------



## roadfix

geek


----------



## Beelost

question


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

authority


----------



## GotGarlic

Power


----------



## Sagittarius

Influence ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peddling


----------



## Sagittarius

Bicycling ..


----------



## roadfix

pedaling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

workout


----------



## KatM

Buddy


----------



## Sagittarius

Pal ..


----------



## roadfix

Pen


..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sylvania


----------



## Sagittarius

Philadelphia ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheesesteak


----------



## roadfix

sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Islands


----------



## Sagittarius

Tropical ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vacation


----------



## roadfix

Go Go's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey


----------



## Sagittarius

bottle


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bota


----------



## roadfix

Botanical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gardens


----------



## Sagittarius

Flowers  ..


----------



## GotGarlic

Blooming


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Idiot


----------



## Sagittarius

Stupidity ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dumbass


----------



## roadfix

President


----------



## Sagittarius

Politicians


----------



## roadfix

liars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheats


----------



## Sagittarius

Cooruption


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gangsters


----------



## GotGarlic

Criminals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Convicts


----------



## roadfix

Prison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marriage


----------



## roadfix

Proposal


----------



## Sagittarius

plan ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scheme


----------



## Sagittarius

Color ..


----------



## KatM

Hues


----------



## roadfix

Shade


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lamp


----------



## Sagittarius

Illumination ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Idea


----------



## roadfix

Brilliant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stupid


----------



## Sagittarius

Imbecile ..


----------



## 4mywife

Idiot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Savant


----------



## Sagittarius

Syndrome ..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down


----------



## roadfix

Under


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

water


----------



## roadfix

polo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjHK2Uczq7o


----------



## roadfix

Polo


----------



## Addie

Horses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

asses


----------



## roadfix

booties


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

baby


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ribs


----------



## LPBeier

grilled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

questioned


----------



## roadfix

Doubt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stefani


----------



## roadfix

Blake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crutch


----------



## roadfix

foiling


----------



## Snip 13

prevent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hinder


----------



## roadfix

Shampoo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dandruff


----------



## simonbaker

Flakey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scratch


----------



## simonbaker

Itch


----------



## Addie

Lice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crab


----------



## simonbaker

Legs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

Beard


----------



## roadfix

Iran


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I wanted to say *War* but _The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters._ So I will say WAR!


----------



## simonbaker

Prayers


----------



## Addie

Amen!


----------



## LanceHoying

Bless


----------



## simonbaker

Everyone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tiny Tim


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

commercialized


----------



## simonbaker

Corporate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

raider


----------



## roadfix

Pirate


----------



## simonbaker

Caribbean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Queen


----------



## roadfix

England


----------



## simonbaker

Scones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

baking


----------



## simonbaker

Desserts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just


----------



## simonbaker

Because


----------



## roadfix

whatever


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

As if


----------



## simonbaker

Reasoning


----------



## roadfix

rationalizing


----------



## simonbaker

Decide


----------



## roadfix

Blue


----------



## simonbaker

Sky...


----------



## roadfix

limit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

speed


----------



## simonbaker

Less


----------



## Uncle Bob

salt


----------



## simonbaker

Preservative


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Freshness


----------



## roadfix

Bounce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roll


----------



## simonbaker

Frosted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flakes


----------



## roadfix

snow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blow


----------



## roadfix

coke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Coke, Pepsi!


----------



## simonbaker

Ball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Policemen's


----------



## simonbaker

Order


----------



## roadfix

pizza


----------



## simonbaker

Daily


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mail


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## Uncle Bob

bed.....


----------



## roadfix

breakfast


----------



## Uncle Bob

biscuits...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gravy


----------



## simonbaker

Space


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

empty


----------



## roadfix

promises


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lies


----------



## simonbaker

Sleep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beauty


----------



## roadfix

beast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

belly


----------



## simonbaker

Beast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roadfix already said beast before I said belly, but I can go with it:

Burden


----------



## roadfix

Proof


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rise


----------



## simonbaker

Dough


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

money


----------



## roadfix

honey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bees


----------



## simonbaker

Extinction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disappear


----------



## roadfix

magic


----------



## simonbaker

Supernatural


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spirits


----------



## Katie H

bourbon


----------



## simonbaker

Cigar


----------



## roadfix

Cuban


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## roadfix

dumb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dumber


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

silent


----------



## simonbaker

Golden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shower


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## roadfix

wipes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scrubs


----------



## simonbaker

Bubble's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stripper


----------



## simonbaker

Varnish


----------



## roadfix

seal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walrus


----------



## simonbaker

Global warming


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Icebergs


----------



## simonbaker

Penquins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pittsburgh


----------



## simonbaker

Steelers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sissies


----------



## roadfix

wuss


----------



## simonbaker

Elementary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holmes


----------



## roadfix

John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bathroom


----------



## 4food

Tooth Brush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

grout


----------



## roadfix

float


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

compliments


----------



## roadfix

chef


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

South Park


----------



## simonbaker

Gracious


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodness


----------



## simonbaker

Kindness


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

strangers


----------



## roadfix

beware


----------



## simonbaker

Danger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Will Robinson


----------



## simonbaker

Space


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

head


----------



## roadfix

gasket


----------



## simonbaker

Engine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Search


----------



## simonbaker

Rescue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

animal


----------



## roadfix

stuffed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

potato


----------



## simonbaker

Chips


----------



## roadfix

fish


----------



## JustJoel

Fish

Fillet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mignon


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## roadfix

massage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rubdown


----------



## simonbaker

Sweating


----------



## Katie H

hot flashes


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## roadfix

coins


----------



## simonbaker

Cash


----------



## roadfix

only


----------



## simonbaker

Please


----------



## roadfix

pretty


----------



## simonbaker

Stunning


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

electrocuted


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## roadfix

idea


----------



## simonbaker

Creative


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

license


----------



## roadfix

privilege


----------



## simonbaker

Honored


----------



## roadfix

humble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PIE!


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate/pecan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cake


----------



## roadfix

birthday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

anniversary


----------



## roadfix

silver


----------



## Uncle Bob

ware.


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## simonbaker

Boat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ferry


----------



## simonbaker

Transport


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

move


----------



## simonbaker

Up




............


----------



## roadfix

town


----------



## simonbaker

Players


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cigarettes


----------



## roadfix

butts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roaches


----------



## simonbaker

Rodents


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vermin


----------



## simonbaker

Snake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

eyes


----------



## simonbaker

Bloodshot


----------



## roadfix

stoned


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

punished


----------



## simonbaker

Condemned


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

building


----------



## simonbaker

Blocks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cinder


----------



## simonbaker

Ella


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fitzgerald


----------



## roadfix

Kennedy


----------



## simonbaker

Presidential


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Suite


----------



## simonbaker

Confections


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet


----------



## roadfix

Alabama


----------



## simonbaker

Drawl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Southern


----------



## simonbaker

Comfort


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

food


----------



## roadfix

snob


----------



## simonbaker

Fluff


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marshmallow


----------



## simonbaker

Egg whites


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

yolk


----------



## simonbaker

Ketchup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ball


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## simonbaker

Rolling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

thunder


----------



## roadfix

thighs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chicken


----------



## roadfix

nuggets


----------



## Uncle Bob

gold


----------



## simonbaker

Nugget


----------



## roadfix

chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scratchings


----------



## simonbaker

Markings


----------



## Farmer Jon

Spots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stripes


----------



## roadfix

rank


----------



## simonbaker

Level


----------



## roadfix

spirit


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## roadfix

Story


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

book


----------



## simonbaker

Hurry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hustle


----------



## simonbaker

Bustle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kardashian


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Martha Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

Cook??


----------



## roadfix

Captain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

America


----------



## simonbaker

Proud


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mary


----------



## roadfix

Bloody


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunday


----------



## roadfix

Times


----------



## simonbaker

Mother


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## roadfix

Hey!


----------



## simonbaker

Straw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scarecrow


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## roadfix

costume


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jewelry


----------



## roadfix

heist


----------



## simonbaker

Bank


----------



## roadfix

account


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alibi


----------



## simonbaker

Excuse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zANvYB93u2g


----------



## simonbaker

Silly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Putty


----------



## roadfix

Plumber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crack


----------



## simonbaker

Caulking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

compound


----------



## Kevin86

Cement


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

overshoes


----------



## roadfix

Boots


----------



## simonbaker

Rain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Man!


----------



## roadfix

Mandolin


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

elevator


----------



## simonbaker

Auger


----------



## roadfix

hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Courtney Love


----------



## simonbaker

Media


----------



## roadfix

frenzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

feeding


----------



## simonbaker

Hungry


----------



## roadfix

Hungary


----------



## simonbaker

Overseas


----------



## roadfix

abroad


----------



## simonbaker

Study


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hall


----------



## roadfix

fame


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fortune


----------



## simonbaker

Happiness


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Warm gun


----------



## simonbaker

Power


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Electricity


----------



## roadfix

solar


----------



## simonbaker

Zapped


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lightning


----------



## simonbaker

Thunderstorm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scary


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## roadfix

theater


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## roadfix

rolls


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet


----------



## roadfix

sixteen


----------



## simonbaker

Candles


----------



## roadfix

tea 


.


----------



## simonbaker

Long island


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sound


----------



## simonbaker

Noise


----------



## roadfix

pollution


----------



## simonbaker

Dirty


----------



## roadfix

Harry


----------



## simonbaker

Shave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

haircut


----------



## simonbaker

Groom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horses


----------



## simonbaker

Hold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

muzak


----------



## simonbaker

Mood


----------



## roadfix

swings


----------



## simonbaker

Playground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fight


----------



## roadfix

boxing


----------



## simonbaker

Kick


----------



## roadfix

starter


----------



## simonbaker

Car


.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Uber


----------



## simonbaker

Lyft


----------



## roadfix

IPO's


.


----------



## simonbaker

Stock


----------



## roadfix

Bonds


----------



## simonbaker

Restraints


----------



## roadfix

chain


----------



## simonbaker

Gang


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

busters


----------



## roadfix

Ghost


----------



## simonbaker

Spirit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

liquor


----------



## simonbaker

Bar






.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

None


----------



## simonbaker

Amen


----------



## roadfix

Sidney


----------



## simonbaker

Australia


----------



## Addie

sheep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nervous


----------



## roadfix

wreck


----------



## simonbaker

Automobile


----------



## roadfix

industry


----------



## simonbaker

Commercial


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

property


----------



## simonbaker

Management


----------



## roadfix

upper


----------



## simonbaker

Pennisula


----------



## roadfix

bridge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brooklyn


----------



## roadfix

Dodgers


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

glove


----------



## roadfix

compartment


----------



## simonbaker

Storage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wars


----------



## simonbaker

Middle East


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

American West


----------



## simonbaker

Montana


----------



## roadfix

the cabin


----------



## simonbaker

Riverside


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

California


----------



## roadfix

sucks


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## roadfix

wipes


----------



## simonbaker

Bottom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

feeder


----------



## roadfix

wire


----------



## simonbaker

Cutter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coast Guard


----------



## simonbaker

Proud


----------



## roadfix

Mary


----------



## simonbaker

Mother


----------



## roadfix

Earth


----------



## simonbaker

Green


----------



## roadfix

peas


----------



## simonbaker

Spring


----------



## roadfix

Irish


----------



## simonbaker

Fighting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cocks


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Noodle


----------



## simonbaker

Casserole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pot Luck


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pews


----------



## simonbaker

Smelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cologne


----------



## roadfix

cheap


----------



## simonbaker

Aftershave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Talc


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## roadfix

Cloth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

minister


----------



## simonbaker

Prime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Choice


----------



## simonbaker

No-roll


----------



## roadfix

sushi


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

squirt


----------



## simonbaker

Soda


----------



## roadfix

fountain


----------



## simonbaker

(of). Youth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kids


----------



## simonbaker

Goat


----------



## roadfix

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Wisconsin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fonzie


----------



## simonbaker

Grease


----------



## roadfix

Fire


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost pepper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Habanero


----------



## simonbaker

Heat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

thermostat


----------



## roadfix

A/C.


----------



## simonbaker

Regulate


----------



## roadfix

control


----------



## simonbaker

Restaint


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Esposas


----------



## roadfix

submission


----------



## simonbaker

Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

whips


----------



## simonbaker

Licorice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Twizzlers


----------



## simonbaker

Bread tye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bread tag


----------



## simonbaker

Plastic


----------



## roadfix

The Graduate


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mazel tov


----------



## simonbaker

Jewish


----------



## roadfix

Temple


----------



## simonbaker

Forehead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

smack


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs


----------



## roadfix

crack


----------



## simonbaker

Butt


----------



## roadfix

cheeks


----------



## simonbaker

Rosie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Greer


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

season


----------



## roadfix

finale


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl


----------



## roadfix

Sunday


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

recliner


----------



## simonbaker

Lazyboy


----------



## Addie

relax


----------



## simonbaker

Comfortable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Itchy


----------



## roadfix

rash


----------



## simonbaker

Hives


----------



## roadfix

allergy


----------



## simonbaker

Relief


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flatulation


----------



## roadfix

beans


----------



## simonbaker

Fart


----------



## roadfix

silent


----------



## simonbaker

Golden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

retriever


----------



## simonbaker

Fetch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schlep


----------



## simonbaker

Schmuck


----------



## roadfix

School


----------



## simonbaker

Fish


----------



## roadfix

monger


----------



## simonbaker

Worm


----------



## roadfix

ring


----------



## simonbaker

Pets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

peeves


----------



## simonbaker

Irritable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Annoyed


----------



## simonbaker

Perturbed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bothered


----------



## simonbaker

Eyore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jackass


----------



## simonbaker

Stubborn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Child


----------



## roadfix

care


----------



## simonbaker

Full


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor


----------



## roadfix

No                                   .                             .


----------



## simonbaker

Maybe


----------



## roadfix

perhaps


----------



## simonbaker

Aweeee, C'mon!


----------



## roadfix

please...


----------



## simonbaker

Pretty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Woman


----------



## roadfix

Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

popcorn


----------



## roadfix

Song


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bird


----------



## roadfix

Black


----------



## simonbaker

Oprah


----------



## roadfix

President


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

King


----------



## simonbaker

Unlikely


----------



## roadfix

event


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

extravaganza


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Republican


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

animal


----------



## roadfix

cookies


----------



## simonbaker

Monster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Job Search


----------



## roadfix

indeed


----------



## simonbaker

Absolutely


----------



## roadfix

Positively


----------



## simonbaker

Sure?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Deodorant


----------



## simonbaker

Sweat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tears


----------



## roadfix

Blood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Donations


----------



## roadfix

Charity


----------



## simonbaker

Charity


----------



## roadfix

Charity


----------



## simonbaker

Jinx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Joe Btfsplk


----------



## simonbaker

Thunderstorm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lightning


----------



## roadfix

strike


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ball


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

deer


----------



## simonbaker

Hunting


----------



## roadfix

season


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic


----------



## roadfix

Festival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mardi Gras


----------



## simonbaker

Lent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

borrowed


----------



## simonbaker

Tools


----------



## roadfix

Power


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Corrupts


----------



## simonbaker

Work-out


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kinks


----------



## roadfix

band


----------



## simonbaker

Orchestra


----------



## roadfix

Conductor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

copper


----------



## simonbaker

Pipe


----------



## roadfix

tobacco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Road


----------



## roadfix

kill


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## roadfix

kill >>> house  ??

House  >>>  haunted


----------



## simonbaker

Sorry, I was responding to Road---House

Haunted ------ Ghost


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Busters


----------



## simonbaker

Remodel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

demolition


----------



## roadfix

derby


----------



## simonbaker

Roller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coaster


----------



## simonbaker

Table protector


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tablecloth


----------



## roadfix

linen


----------



## simonbaker

Napkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sanitary


----------



## simonbaker

Bucket


----------



## roadfix

List


----------



## simonbaker

Shindlers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Escape


----------



## roadfix

The Great


----------



## simonbaker

Midwest


----------



## roadfix

Ohio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Konichiwa


----------



## simonbaker

Native American


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

First Nation


----------



## simonbaker

Amen


----------



## roadfix

Sydney


----------



## simonbaker

Kangaroo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Jeans


----------



## simonbaker

Ping pong balls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chinese


----------



## simonbaker

Checkers


----------



## Mad Cook

simonbaker said:


> Checkers



Chubby (Checker)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stocky


----------



## simonbaker

Stout


----------



## roadfix

Guiness


----------



## simonbaker

Sir Alec


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Douglas-Home


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## roadfix

arrest


----------



## simonbaker

Cardiac


----------



## roadfix

Cadillac


----------



## simonbaker

Class


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

High


----------



## roadfix

Sky                                                     .


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blue


----------



## roadfix

Velvet


----------



## simonbaker

Black


----------



## roadfix

Widow


----------



## simonbaker

Death


----------



## roadfix

Salesman


----------



## simonbaker

Shoe


----------



## roadfix

horse


----------



## simonbaker

Play


----------



## roadfix

Boy  .


----------



## simonbaker

Youth


----------



## roadfix

Counselor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

attorney


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## roadfix

habit


----------



## simonbaker

Coke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pepsi


----------



## roadfix

challenge


----------



## simonbaker

Fittness


----------



## roadfix

craze


----------



## simonbaker

Fad





...........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Diet


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horse


----------



## simonbaker

Around


----------



## roadfix

town


----------



## simonbaker

Players


----------



## luckytrim

Team


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mentality


----------



## dragnlaw

...  mob


----------



## simonbaker

Flash


----------



## roadfix

bulb


----------



## simonbaker

Tulip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bulb


----------



## simonbaker

Lily


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Munster


----------



## luckytrim

Herman


----------



## simonbaker

Wednesday


----------



## luckytrim

Woe.....


----------



## dragnlaw

begone


----------



## simonbaker

Goodbye


----------



## luckytrim

Cheerio


----------



## roadfix

Cereal


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit loops


----------



## luckytrim

interchange


----------



## dragnlaw

Cloverleaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roll


----------



## dragnlaw

jelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

belly


----------



## roadfix

button


----------



## simonbaker

Sewing


----------



## roadfix

machine


----------



## simonbaker

Gun......


----------



## roadfix

control


----------



## luckytrim

**Arm**


----------



## roadfix

Leg
.


----------



## luckytrim

Limb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fallen


----------



## luckytrim

Sinner


----------



## simonbaker

& hammer


----------



## roadfix

Sinner & hammer...?  I knew you meant Arm & Hammer...


----------



## simonbaker

Misinterpitation


----------



## dragnlaw

trepidation


----------



## simonbaker

Trembling


----------



## dragnlaw

aspen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roadfix said:


> Sinner & hammer...?  I knew you meant Arm & Hammer...









*Armand Hammer*​


----------



## luckytrim

Colorado


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

High


----------



## luckytrim

Prices


----------



## simonbaker

Skiing


----------



## roadfix

Armand


----------



## simonbaker

Vampire


----------



## roadfix

Nosferatu


----------



## luckytrim

Skiing - Armand ??

It's best not to click on the site via your e-mail .... stuff probably has happened since you got that e-mail ...

Nosferatu ...........   Stoker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boiler


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

elbow


----------



## dragnlaw

tennis


----------



## roadfix

Court


----------



## dragnlaw

magistrate


----------



## luckytrim

Justice


----------



## simonbaker

League


----------



## luckytrim

Depth


----------



## simonbaker

Pacific


----------



## luckytrim

Tranquil


----------



## simonbaker

Meditation


----------



## roadfix

guru


----------



## simonbaker

Experience


----------



## luckytrim

Background


----------



## roadfix

check


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

money order


----------



## luckytrim

Cash


----------



## roadfix

Only


----------



## simonbaker

Only


----------



## roadfix

You
.


----------



## luckytrim

Self


----------



## roadfix

service


----------



## simonbaker

& me


----------



## luckytrim

Service - Station


----------



## simonbaker

Kitchen


----------



## luckytrim

Timer


----------



## simonbaker

Bomb


----------



## dragnlaw

simonbaker said:


> League



LOL...  good one!
oops - from much earlier - I was out most of the day!
*


KABOOM!!*


----------



## simonbaker

Cannon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fodder


----------



## simonbaker

Animals


----------



## dragnlaw

Ark

argh...  where does it say, No three letters words!


----------



## simonbaker

Ages


----------



## dragnlaw

Rock  (of)


----------



## simonbaker

& roll


----------



## roadfix

Over


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

board


----------



## simonbaker

Surf


----------



## luckytrim

Detergent


----------



## simonbaker

Wash


----------



## luckytrim

gulch


----------



## simonbaker

Devil's


----------



## luckytrim

(You knew this was coming!)

Triangle


----------



## simonbaker

Bermuda


----------



## luckytrim

Shorts


----------



## simonbaker

Electrical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

engineering


----------



## simonbaker

Buildings


----------



## roadfix

codes


----------



## simonbaker

UPC....


----------



## roadfix

bars


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate chip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ice cream


----------



## simonbaker

Float


----------



## roadfix

Boat


----------



## simonbaker

Cucumber


----------



## dragnlaw

sandwiches


----------



## simonbaker

Foot long


----------



## dragnlaw

furlough


----------



## luckytrim

Navaho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blanket


----------



## luckytrim

Surround


----------



## roadfix

Sound


----------



## simonbaker

Native American


----------



## roadfix

Flute


----------



## luckytrim

Fold


----------



## simonbaker

Laundry


----------



## luckytrim

Basket


----------



## roadfix

case


----------



## luckytrim

Investigation


----------



## simonbaker

Allegedly


----------



## luckytrim

accused


----------



## simonbaker

Innocent


----------



## roadfix

D.N.A.


----------



## simonbaker

Proof


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rise


----------



## simonbaker

Easter


----------



## roadfix

Sunday


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## roadfix

vacation


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## roadfix

Feud


----------



## simonbaker

Rivalry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

competition


----------



## dragnlaw

comstipation...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of the) brain


----------



## luckytrim

Cranial


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## roadfix

Insurance


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## roadfix

Cheap


----------



## dragnlaw

Tricks


----------



## luckytrim

Treats


----------



## simonbaker

Baked


----------



## roadfix

bread


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## roadfix

Honey


----------



## simonbaker

Darling


----------



## luckytrim

Wendy


----------



## dragnlaw

Nana


----------



## luckytrim

Granny


----------



## simonbaker

(Smith) apples


----------



## luckytrim

Delicious


----------



## dragnlaw

red
(needs 4 letters)


----------



## simonbaker

Rooster


----------



## luckytrim

Foghorn


----------



## roadfix

Lighthouse


----------



## simonbaker

Ship


----------



## roadfix

Captain


----------



## simonbaker

Kangaroo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Clarabell


----------



## dragnlaw

Princess (Summer Fall Winter Spring)


----------



## simonbaker

Pea...


----------



## dragnlaw

...Pod


----------



## luckytrim

Cast


----------



## simonbaker

Iron


----------



## roadfix

Man

.


----------



## simonbaker

Hole


----------



## roadfix

Cover


----------



## simonbaker

Blanket


----------



## roadfix

Statement


----------



## luckytrim

Testimony


----------



## simonbaker

Preach


----------



## luckytrim

Sermonize


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## luckytrim

Key


----------



## roadfix

Lime


----------



## simonbaker

Tequila


----------



## roadfix

Sunrise


----------



## simonbaker

Sunset


----------



## roadfix

Strip


----------



## simonbaker

New York


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wet!


----------



## roadfix

Dream


----------



## dragnlaw

Catcher


----------



## simonbaker

Whip


----------



## dragnlaw

Woo HOOO  a split - you can go either way!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chain


----------



## simonbaker

Gang


----------



## luckytrim

Jets


----------



## simonbaker

Airplane


----------



## luckytrim

Hanger


----------



## roadfix

steak


----------



## dragnlaw

stake


----------



## roadfix

Garden


----------



## luckytrim

Ladybug


----------



## dragnlaw

ARGHH!!! 
ladybugs should only be in gardens - not infesting the house! 
​


----------



## simonbaker

Pesticides


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

banned


----------



## roadfix

substance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

abuse


----------



## luckytrim

Exploitation


----------



## simonbaker

Unfair


----------



## luckytrim

*
*

Arbitrary


----------



## simonbaker

Whim


----------



## luckytrim

Impulse


----------



## simonbaker

Random


----------



## luckytrim

Aimless


----------



## simonbaker

Stray


----------



## luckytrim

Meander


----------



## simonbaker

Lollygag


----------



## luckytrim

Horseplay


----------



## simonbaker

Pony


----------



## roadfix

tail


----------



## simonbaker

Wagging


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tongue


----------



## roadfix

groove


----------



## simonbaker

& shake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chocolate


----------



## luckytrim

Chip


----------



## simonbaker

Crack


----------



## luckytrim

Whip


----------



## simonbaker

Cream


----------



## luckytrim

Essence


----------



## simonbaker

Smell


----------



## luckytrim

Test


----------



## dragnlaw

gagging


----------



## simonbaker

Reflux


----------



## luckytrim

Backflow


----------



## roadfix

sewage


----------



## luckytrim

Waste


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

basket


----------



## luckytrim

Case


----------



## simonbaker

Contaminated


----------



## roadfix

case > closed


----------



## luckytrim

Door


----------



## simonbaker

Screen


----------



## dragnlaw

flies   (or sky raisins as the dogs call them?)


----------



## roadfix

flees


----------



## dragnlaw

persecution


----------



## roadfix

religious


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## roadfix

religious > jail > bait


----------



## simonbaker

Nightcrawlers


----------



## roadfix

laptop


----------



## simonbaker

Computer


----------



## luckytrim

Brain


----------



## roadfix

Storm


----------



## luckytrim

Cloud


----------



## roadfix

burst


----------



## luckytrim

Appendix


----------



## roadfix

remove


----------



## simonbaker

Detach


----------



## roadfix

retina


----------



## simonbaker

Eyeglasses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

monicle


----------



## simonbaker

Squint


----------



## luckytrim

McGoo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister


----------



## luckytrim

Sprayer


----------



## simonbaker

Aerosol


----------



## luckytrim

Vaporizer


----------



## simonbaker

Vicks


----------



## luckytrim

Vapors


----------



## roadfix

smoke


----------



## luckytrim

Inhale


----------



## roadfix

Clinton


----------



## simonbaker

Lost


----------



## roadfix

(in) Space


----------



## simonbaker

Cadet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Space


----------



## roadfix

Ship


----------



## dragnlaw

Receive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

package


----------



## roadfix

deal


----------



## simonbaker

Bargain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

discount


----------



## dragnlaw

basement


----------



## simonbaker

Apartment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Condominium


----------



## simonbaker

Townhouse


----------



## luckytrim

Rental


----------



## roadfix

agency


----------



## luckytrim

Department


----------



## roadfix

Justice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buford T.


----------



## roadfix

Sheriff


----------



## luckytrim

Constable


----------



## simonbaker

Authoritive


----------



## roadfix

figure


----------



## simonbaker

Eight


----------



## roadfix

(is) Enough


----------



## simonbaker

( To) much


----------



## luckytrim

Ado (About Nothing)


----------



## simonbaker

Worthless


----------



## roadfix

P.O.S.


----------



## simonbaker

Pessimistic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

optimistic


----------



## simonbaker

Positive


----------



## roadfix

attitude


----------



## dragnlaw

demeanor


----------



## simonbaker

Cheerful


----------



## roadfix

Perky


----------



## simonbaker

Boosom


----------



## luckytrim

Daniels


----------



## simonbaker

Jack


----------



## luckytrim

Frost


----------



## roadfix

bite


----------



## luckytrim

Marks


----------



## roadfix

Marksman


----------



## simonbaker

Sniper


----------



## roadfix

American


----------



## simonbaker

Soldier


----------



## luckytrim

Doughboy


----------



## simonbaker

Pillsbury


----------



## luckytrim

Flour


----------



## roadfix

Flower


----------



## luckytrim

Skunk


----------



## roadfix

Works


----------



## luckytrim

Syringe


----------



## simonbaker

Shot


----------



## roadfix

put

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

take


----------



## roadfix

two

.


----------



## simonbaker

Four


----------



## roadfix

Eyes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Laura Mars


----------



## roadfix

Jupiter


----------



## luckytrim

Zeus


----------



## simonbaker

Greece


----------



## luckytrim

Ouzo


----------



## simonbaker

Anise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anisette


----------



## dragnlaw

chance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gambling


----------



## luckytrim

_Roulette_


----------



## simonbaker

Casino


----------



## luckytrim

Perks


----------



## simonbaker

Coffeeshop


----------



## luckytrim

"Friends"


----------



## simonbaker

Sitcom


----------



## luckytrim

Series


----------



## roadfix

World


----------



## luckytrim

War     
***


----------



## roadfix

Warrior


----------



## luckytrim

Class


----------



## roadfix

Act

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

miserable


----------



## roadfix

feeling


----------



## simonbaker

Hooked


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fish


----------



## simonbaker

(new). Inmate


----------



## luckytrim

Trustee


----------



## roadfix

relative


----------



## luckytrim

Pertinent


----------



## simonbaker

Information


----------



## roadfix

overload


----------



## luckytrim

Cram


----------



## simonbaker

Finals


----------



## luckytrim

Championship


----------



## roadfix

Parade


----------



## luckytrim

Mummers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roses


----------



## simonbaker

Boquet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

garni


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful


----------



## luckytrim

Eyes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Laura Mars


----------



## luckytrim

Film


----------



## roadfix

Noir


----------



## luckytrim

Black


----------



## roadfix

ink

.


----------



## simonbaker

Permanent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

temporary


----------



## simonbaker

Tattoo


----------



## roadfix

Parlor


----------



## dragnlaw

spider


----------



## simonbaker

Snake


----------



## luckytrim

Eyes   ( and I hope I don't see "Laura Mars" again ..... besides, it's Two words...))


----------



## dragnlaw

glaring


----------



## luckytrim

Bright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Needles


----------



## dragnlaw

sharp


----------



## simonbaker

Sunlight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

moonshine


----------



## simonbaker

Recipe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

formula


----------



## dragnlaw

test tube...  (really.... it is only one word...  please?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clone


----------



## luckytrim

Dolly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Huge


----------



## roadfix

melons


----------



## luckytrim

Honeydew


----------



## simonbaker

List


----------



## dragnlaw

Jar  (job jar)


----------



## simonbaker

Head


----------



## dragnlaw

shaved  (head)


----------



## simonbaker

Clean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scrubbed


----------



## dragnlaw

squeaky


----------



## simonbaker

Toy






 ........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tinker


----------



## dragnlaw

bell


----------



## luckytrim

Tower


----------



## roadfix

Cell


----------



## luckytrim

Block


----------



## roadfix

calls


----------



## luckytrim

OUT !


----------



## dragnlaw

Shhhh!


----------



## luckytrim

Hush


----------



## roadfix

Puppies


----------



## luckytrim

Litter


----------



## roadfix

Box

.


----------



## simonbaker

Hot







.....


----------



## roadfix

Rod

.


----------



## simonbaker

Spare


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tire


----------



## roadfix

Goodyear


----------



## dragnlaw

Blimp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fuji


----------



## luckytrim

Photo


----------



## roadfix

graph


----------



## luckytrim

Chart


----------



## simonbaker

Documentation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

papers


----------



## luckytrim

Bugler  (Rolling Papers)


----------



## simonbaker

Tobacco?


----------



## luckytrim

Snuff


----------



## simonbaker

Cancer


----------



## luckytrim

Crab


----------



## roadfix

legs


----------



## luckytrim

Stages


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coaches


----------



## luckytrim

Mentors


----------



## simonbaker

Teacher


----------



## roadfix

substitute


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar


----------



## roadfix

Daddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pops


----------



## roadfix

soda


----------



## simonbaker

Fountain


----------



## dragnlaw

Trevi


----------



## roadfix

Gloria


----------



## simonbaker

Song


----------



## roadfix

bird


----------



## dragnlaw

warble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

trill


----------



## simonbaker

Annoying


----------



## roadfix

habits


----------



## luckytrim

Spurts


----------



## simonbaker

Enthusiasm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

excitement


----------



## simonbaker

Elated


----------



## roadfix

Orgasmic


----------



## simonbaker

Climax


----------



## luckytrim

pinnacle


----------



## roadfix

top


.


----------



## luckytrim

Acme


----------



## simonbaker

Supermarket


----------



## luckytrim

Groceries


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sundries


----------



## luckytrim

Miscellany


----------



## simonbaker

Rotate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Switch


----------



## roadfix

Blade


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Runner


----------



## roadfix

marathon


----------



## simonbaker

candy bar


----------



## luckytrim

_confection_


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar


----------



## luckytrim

Kisses


----------



## simonbaker

Hershey


----------



## luckytrim

Park


----------



## simonbaker

& Rec


----------



## luckytrim

et cetera


----------



## simonbaker

Lollygag


----------



## luckytrim

Twiddle


----------



## simonbaker

Thumbs


----------



## luckytrim

Hitcher


----------



## simonbaker

Freeloader


----------



## luckytrim

Freddie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

nightmare


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## roadfix

story


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tale


----------



## roadfix

tell


----------



## simonbaker

William


----------



## roadfix

Bill


----------



## simonbaker

Check


----------



## roadfix

Mate


----------



## simonbaker

Friend


----------



## roadfix

ship


----------



## simonbaker

Sail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sink


----------



## roadfix

Titanic


----------



## simonbaker

Adventure


----------



## roadfix

Huckleberry


----------



## simonbaker

Finn


----------



## roadfix

Finnish


----------



## simonbaker

Sweedish


----------



## luckytrim

Chef


----------



## simonbaker

Sous


----------



## luckytrim

subordinate


----------



## simonbaker

Responsible


----------



## luckytrim

Accountable


----------



## roadfix

punishable


----------



## simonbaker

Midevil


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Renaissance


----------



## simonbaker

Knight


----------



## roadfix

Sir


.


----------



## simonbaker

Loin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tender


----------



## luckytrim

Destroyer


----------



## simonbaker

Battleship


----------



## luckytrim

Game


----------



## simonbaker

Thrones


----------



## luckytrim

Toilets


----------



## roadfix

Toto


----------



## luckytrim

Kohler


----------



## roadfix

Moen


----------



## simonbaker

Brand


----------



## luckytrim

Name


----------



## roadfix

Tune


----------



## luckytrim

Up ***


----------



## roadfix

your's


----------



## simonbaker

Mine


----------



## roadfix

shaft


----------



## luckytrim

Drive


----------



## roadfix

In


.

.


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## roadfix

Pass


----------



## luckytrim

Star


----------



## roadfix

trek


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pilgrimage


----------



## simonbaker

Gym..


----------



## luckytrim

Shorts


----------



## roadfix

Boxer


----------



## luckytrim

Breed


----------



## roadfix

Half


----------



## luckytrim

Full


----------



## roadfix

Charles Schwab


----------



## luckytrim

Huh ??


----------



## roadfix

optimistic


----------



## simonbaker

Positive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

charge


----------



## simonbaker

Nurse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

suckle


----------



## luckytrim

Nurture


----------



## simonbaker

Program


----------



## luckytrim

Series


----------



## roadfix

Guide


----------



## luckytrim

Dog  **


----------



## simonbaker

Days


----------



## luckytrim

Happy


----------



## simonbaker

Song


----------



## simonbaker

Song..


----------



## luckytrim

Swan


----------



## simonbaker

Neck


----------



## roadfix

Brace


----------



## luckytrim

Pistols


----------



## roadfix

Sex


.


----------



## simonbaker

City


----------



## roadfix

ordinance


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## roadfix

arena


----------



## simonbaker

Concerts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Philharmonic


----------



## roadfix

orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

Maestro


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

conductor


----------



## luckytrim

Copper


----------



## simonbaker

Pipes


----------



## luckytrim

Sewer


----------



## simonbaker

Rat






.........


----------



## roadfix

Pack


----------



## luckytrim

Wolf


----------



## simonbaker

Gang


----------



## roadfix

Puck


----------



## simonbaker

Hockey


----------



## roadfix

fight


----------



## simonbaker

Club


----------



## roadfix

soda


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fountain


----------



## roadfix

Youth


----------



## simonbaker

Enrichment


----------



## simonbaker

Enrichment


----------



## luckytrim

lottery


----------



## simonbaker

Wishful


----------



## luckytrim

Thinking


----------



## simonbaker

Toliet


----------



## luckytrim

Brush


----------



## simonbaker

Teeth


----------



## luckytrim

Saw  ***


----------



## simonbaker

Distance


----------



## luckytrim

Expanse


----------



## simonbaker

Territory


----------



## luckytrim

Turf


----------



## simonbaker

Surf


----------



## luckytrim

City


----------



## roadfix

Scape


----------



## simonbaker

Goat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

billy


----------



## simonbaker

Club


----------



## luckytrim

Playboy


----------



## roadfix

Playmate


----------



## luckytrim

Centerfold


----------



## simonbaker

Masculine


----------



## luckytrim

Feminine


----------



## roadfix

napkins


----------



## luckytrim

Towelettes


----------



## roadfix

Wipes


----------



## luckytrim

out......


----------



## roadfix

Far

.


----------



## luckytrim

Side


----------



## roadfix

Show


----------



## luckytrim

Off.........


----------



## roadfix

Limits


----------



## luckytrim

Term


----------



## roadfix

Life


----------



## simonbaker

Mid....


----------



## luckytrim

median


----------



## roadfix

traffic


----------



## simonbaker

Rush


----------



## roadfix

hour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

minute


----------



## roadfix

rice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wedding


----------



## luckytrim

Guest


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## luckytrim

Keeper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.. zoo ..


----------



## luckytrim

Assylum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sanctuary


----------



## luckytrim

Hideout


----------



## simonbaker

Fort


----------



## luckytrim

Apache


----------



## simonbaker

Native American


----------



## roadfix

Flute


----------



## simonbaker

Champagne


----------



## luckytrim

Cooler


----------



## roadfix

Igloo


----------



## luckytrim

blocks


----------



## simonbaker

City


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

Head


----------



## luckytrim

Cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cave


----------



## luckytrim

Art  ...


----------



## simonbaker

Deco


----------



## roadfix

Pour


----------



## luckytrim

Decant


----------



## roadfix

wine


----------



## luckytrim

Red ...


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56613; Firetruck


----------



## luckytrim

Siren


----------



## simonbaker

Emergency


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Situation


----------



## luckytrim

Touchy


----------



## roadfix

Lovey


----------



## luckytrim

Dovey


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56358;. Bird


----------



## luckytrim

Dog ...


----------



## roadfix

gone


----------



## luckytrim

it  ...


----------



## roadfix

tit

.


----------



## simonbaker

Bossum


----------



## roadfix

Buddies


----------



## simonbaker

Muddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Waters


----------



## roadfix

Maxine


----------



## simonbaker

Comic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

funnies


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing


----------



## luckytrim

loosening


----------



## roadfix

screws


----------



## simonbaker

Around


----------



## roadfix

the World


----------



## simonbaker

Adventures


----------



## roadfix

Huckleberry


----------



## simonbaker

Finn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ice-T


----------



## simonbaker

Skating


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sliding


----------



## simonbaker

Base


----------



## luckytrim

Immoral


----------



## roadfix

Ethics


----------



## simonbaker

Code


----------



## roadfix

Bar


.


----------



## luckytrim

Fly  ...


----------



## simonbaker

Insect


----------



## luckytrim

Repellent


----------



## simonbaker

Exterminator


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orkin


----------



## luckytrim

Brand


----------



## simonbaker

Cattle


----------



## luckytrim

Drive


----------



## simonbaker

Race


----------



## luckytrim

Rush


----------



## simonbaker

Late


----------



## luckytrim

Rabbit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wascally


----------



## luckytrim

Spanky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

McFarlane


----------



## simonbaker

Toys


----------



## roadfix

'R' Us


----------



## simonbaker

Bankruptcy


----------



## roadfix

Court


----------



## simonbaker

Tennis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elbow


----------



## simonbaker

Macaroni


----------



## luckytrim

Penguin


----------



## roadfix

tuxedo


----------



## luckytrim

Formal


----------



## roadfix

attire


----------



## luckytrim

"Threads"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

silver


----------



## roadfix

lining


----------



## simonbaker

Interfacing


----------



## luckytrim

Systematize


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Metastasize


----------



## luckytrim

Permeate


----------



## roadfix

ooze


----------



## luckytrim

Slime


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## roadfix

costume


----------



## luckytrim

Party


----------



## simonbaker

&#55356;&#57210; beer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pong


----------



## simonbaker

Ping


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

locate


----------



## simonbaker

Map...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

folding


----------



## luckytrim

Surrendering


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet


----------



## luckytrim

Heat


----------



## simonbaker

Deep


----------



## luckytrim

Pockets


----------



## simonbaker

Pool


----------



## luckytrim

Rack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bust


----------



## luckytrim

Statuette


----------



## simonbaker

David


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goliath


----------



## simonbaker

Biblical


----------



## luckytrim

Epic


----------



## simonbaker

Supreme


----------



## luckytrim

Unsurpassed


----------



## roadfix

Excellence


----------



## simonbaker

Prime


----------



## luckytrim

Number


----------



## roadfix

Figure


----------



## luckytrim

Calculate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

manipulate


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## roadfix

Warren


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Music


----------



## simonbaker

Harmony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

a capella


----------



## simonbaker

Performance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stageplay


----------



## simonbaker

Bravo


----------



## luckytrim

Rubdown


----------



## simonbaker

Oil...


----------



## roadfix

motor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

engine


----------



## roadfix

diesel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fuel


----------



## simonbaker

Fossil


----------



## Addie

ancient


----------



## simonbaker

Age....


----------



## luckytrim

Bronze


----------



## roadfix

medal


----------



## luckytrim

Winner


----------



## simonbaker

Champion


----------



## luckytrim

Trigger


----------



## roadfix

happy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gilmore


----------



## simonbaker

Girls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bathroom


----------



## luckytrim

Outhouse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sears catalog


----------



## roadfix

thick


----------



## luckytrim

Fat ...


----------



## simonbaker

Insulation


----------



## luckytrim

Parka


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rushmore


----------



## roadfix

Granite


----------



## luckytrim

Half-Dome


----------



## roadfix

Climbers


----------



## luckytrim

Alpinist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

yodeling


----------



## roadfix

Swiss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

knife


----------



## roadfix

Jack


----------



## simonbaker

Jill...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pail


----------



## luckytrim

Bucket


----------



## simonbaker

List


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lean


----------



## roadfix

cuisine


----------



## simonbaker

Meal


----------



## roadfix

M.R.E.


----------



## simonbaker

Army


----------



## luckytrim

Brat ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

child


----------



## luckytrim

Precious


----------



## roadfix

metals


----------



## simonbaker

Heavy


----------



## roadfix

duty


----------



## simonbaker

Call...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll


----------



## simonbaker

Cinnamon


----------



## Addie

Buns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) Steel


----------



## luckytrim

Magnolias


----------



## simonbaker

Robbery


----------



## luckytrim

Highway


----------



## simonbaker

Interstate


----------



## luckytrim

Toll


----------



## simonbaker

Quarter


----------



## luckytrim

Horse


----------



## simonbaker

Rodeo


----------



## luckytrim

Clown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Posse


----------



## simonbaker

Western


----------



## roadfix

Union


----------



## simonbaker

Dues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kickback


----------



## luckytrim

Bribe


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## luckytrim

Criminal


----------



## simonbaker

Minds


----------



## luckytrim

Babysits


----------



## simonbaker

Elementary


----------



## luckytrim

Watson


----------



## simonbaker

Sherlock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baskerville


----------



## roadfix

Hound


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pester


----------



## simonbaker

Bug..


----------



## roadfix

Beetle


----------



## simonbaker

Roach


----------



## roadfix

Motel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No-tell


----------



## simonbaker

Secret


----------



## roadfix

Agent


----------



## simonbaker

Orange


----------



## roadfix

Clockwork


----------



## simonbaker

Trade


----------



## roadfix

Wars


----------



## luckytrim

Flu ....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chimney


----------



## simonbaker

Santa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.Elf.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitcom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unoriginal


----------



## simonbaker

Unique


----------



## luckytrim

single


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stripper


----------



## roadfix

wire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Live


----------



## simonbaker

Die...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

colorful


----------



## luckytrim

Skittles


----------



## simonbaker

Cavities


----------



## luckytrim

Fillings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bavarian cream


----------



## roadfix

Bavarian Motor Works


----------



## simonbaker

Truck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Speedwagon


----------



## simonbaker

REO..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

OREO


----------



## luckytrim

"This is an easy game. I will start it. I will say *one *word. The next person says the *first word *that comes into their mind."




Sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Knuckle


----------



## roadfix

Ball


----------



## luckytrim

Four


----------



## roadfix

corners


----------



## luckytrim

Junction


----------



## roadfix

Railroad


----------



## simonbaker

Station


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

channel


----------



## simonbaker

Television


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

furniture (Theater is life, film is art, television is furniture)


----------



## simonbaker

Comfortable


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> furniture (Theater is life, film is art, television is furniture)



I always think of TV as technology. Is your TV hanging on the wall? Mine is.


----------



## luckytrim

Recliner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Addie said:


> Is your TV hanging on the wall? Mine is.



That doesn't make it art!




luckytrim said:


> Recliner


Chaise


----------



## luckytrim

Lounge


----------



## roadfix

bar

.


----------



## simonbaker

Pull-ups


----------



## luckytrim

Trousers


----------



## simonbaker

Suspenders


----------



## luckytrim

Belt


----------



## simonbaker

Tight


----------



## luckytrim

Wad


----------



## simonbaker

Frugal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fungal


----------



## luckytrim

Mushroom


----------



## simonbaker

Magic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disappear


----------



## simonbaker

Vanish


----------



## Addie

Evaporate


----------



## simonbaker

d milk


----------



## luckytrim

Duds


----------



## simonbaker

Chewy


----------



## luckytrim

(Han)  *Solo*


----------



## simonbaker

(red) cup


----------



## luckytrim

Saucer


----------



## simonbaker

Flying


----------



## luckytrim

Circus


----------



## simonbaker

Olay


----------



## luckytrim

Moisturizer


----------



## simonbaker

Lotion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

motion


----------



## roadfix

sensor


----------



## simonbaker

Race


----------



## roadfix

Negro


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## luckytrim

Rainbow


----------



## roadfix

Man
.


----------



## luckytrim

Kind


----------



## simonbaker

Considerate


----------



## luckytrim

Polite


----------



## simonbaker

Manners


----------



## roadfix

Miss


----------



## luckytrim

Regret


----------



## roadfix

remorse


----------



## luckytrim

Sorrow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

depression


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

self-medicate


----------



## luckytrim

ingest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

regurgitate


----------



## luckytrim

Spew


----------



## simonbaker

Chew


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

swallow


----------



## simonbaker

Barn


----------



## luckytrim

Dance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

square


----------



## roadfix

root


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cellar


----------



## simonbaker

Wine


----------



## luckytrim

Rack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Décolletage


----------



## luckytrim

Cleavage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butchering


----------



## simonbaker

Meat


----------



## roadfix

grinder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hoagie


----------



## simonbaker

Dagwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

Rapture


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hernia


----------



## simonbaker

Surgery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

autopsy


----------



## simonbaker

Taxidermy


----------



## Katie H

deer head


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beastiality


----------



## simonbaker

Hunt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tomatoes


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody needs to help me connect "Rapture" by "Blondie" with "Hernia" 




Tomatoes - Stewed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Somebody needs to help me connect "Rapture" by "Blondie" with "Hernia"
> Tomatoes - Stewed



Sorry. I thought that said RUPTURE! 

Stewed - inebriated


----------



## luckytrim

Plastered


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

repaired


----------



## luckytrim

Replaced


----------



## simonbaker

Fired


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kiln


----------



## simonbaker

Ceramics


----------



## roadfix

tiles


----------



## simonbaker

Mosaic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moroccan


----------



## simonbaker

International


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harvester


----------



## simonbaker

Tractor


----------



## roadfix

Supply


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Demand


----------



## luckytrim

insist


----------



## simonbaker

Firm


----------



## luckytrim

Company


----------



## simonbaker

Picnic


----------



## roadfix

basket


----------



## luckytrim

Case


----------



## simonbaker

Criminal


----------



## luckytrim

Court


----------



## roadfix

tennis


----------



## simonbaker

Elbow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Room


----------



## roadfix

222


.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.666.


----------



## simonbaker

Devil


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Miss Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Teacher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

student


----------



## simonbaker

Education


----------



## roadfix

higher


----------



## luckytrim

Power


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hydro


----------



## simonbaker

(of) attorney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shyster


----------



## simonbaker

Brat


----------



## luckytrim

Wurst


----------



## simonbaker

Better


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sick


----------



## simonbaker

Hypochondriac


----------



## luckytrim

Valetudinarian


----------



## simonbaker

Worries


----------



## luckytrim

Uncertainty


----------



## roadfix

decisions


----------



## simonbaker

Decide


----------



## luckytrim

Jury


----------



## simonbaker

Trial


----------



## luckytrim

Test


----------



## simonbaker

Finals


----------



## luckytrim

Championship


----------



## simonbaker

Winner


----------



## luckytrim

Gold


----------



## simonbaker

Fixtures


----------



## luckytrim

Attachment


----------



## roadfix

files


----------



## luckytrim

Rasp


----------



## roadfix

grate


----------



## luckytrim

Mince


----------



## roadfix

garlic


----------



## luckytrim

Bread


----------



## simonbaker

Carb's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fuel injection


----------



## simonbaker

Racecar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yugo


----------



## luckytrim

Slavia


----------



## roadfix

saliva


----------



## luckytrim

Sputum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vomit


----------



## luckytrim

Spew


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

project


----------



## roadfix

projectile


----------



## simonbaker

Vomiting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

regurgitate


----------



## simonbaker

..cow..


----------



## luckytrim

...Pie...


----------



## simonbaker

Cherry


----------



## luckytrim

Sundae


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Supper


----------



## roadfix

Last


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

call


----------



## simonbaker

Telephone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bell


----------



## luckytrim

Tower


----------



## roadfix

Devil's


----------



## luckytrim

Food


----------



## roadfix

poisoning


----------



## luckytrim

Mercury


----------



## roadfix

Apollo


----------



## luckytrim

Harlem


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spanish


----------



## roadfix

Fly

.


----------



## simonbaker

Away


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

manger


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Festivus


----------



## simonbaker

Celebrate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

3 Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

ONE


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

More


----------



## luckytrim

Time


----------



## roadfix

Capsule


----------



## luckytrim

Abridged


----------



## simonbaker

Less


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nessman


----------



## simonbaker

Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schuster


----------



## luckytrim

Max   (Mr. Schuster's first name)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Headroom


----------



## luckytrim

Sedan


----------



## simonbaker

Luxury


----------



## luckytrim

Tax...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thumb


----------



## luckytrim

Ride


----------



## simonbaker

Motorcycle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

CHiPs


----------



## simonbaker

Pringles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

artificial


----------



## luckytrim

Limb


----------



## roadfix

mine


----------



## luckytrim

(I'm struggling to make the connection, Roadfix..)


Yours


----------



## simonbaker

Ours


----------



## luckytrim

Theirs


----------



## simonbaker

They're


----------



## roadfix

here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVX1xItZAOo


----------



## simonbaker

Home


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shoes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ6VT7ciR1o


----------



## simonbaker

Red......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dead


----------



## simonbaker

Grateful


----------



## luckytrim

Thankful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

apologetic


----------



## luckytrim

Contrite


----------



## simonbaker

Humble


----------



## luckytrim

Modest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Exhibitionist


----------



## simonbaker

Show-off


----------



## luckytrim

Clown


----------



## roadfix

circus


----------



## luckytrim

Trapeze


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## luckytrim

sculptor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chiseler


----------



## simonbaker

Trade


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mark


----------



## simonbaker

Spot


----------



## luckytrim

"X"...


----------



## simonbaker

Ray..


----------



## luckytrim

Price


----------



## roadfix

Club


----------



## luckytrim

Bludgeon


----------



## roadfix

death


----------



## luckytrim

Sentence


----------



## roadfix

Paragraph


----------



## luckytrim

Piece


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tranquility


----------



## simonbaker

Meditate


----------



## luckytrim

Ponder


----------



## simonbaker

Decide


----------



## luckytrim

Judge


----------



## simonbaker

Jury


----------



## luckytrim

Verdict


----------



## simonbaker

Justice


----------



## luckytrim

Kennedy


----------



## simonbaker

Catholic


----------



## luckytrim

Roman


----------



## roadfix

Meal


----------



## simonbaker

Plan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

B

........


----------



## roadfix

B-52


----------



## simonbaker

Shot


----------



## simonbaker

Shot


----------



## roadfix

Put

.


----------



## simonbaker

Golf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mexico


----------



## luckytrim

Chilies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Santiago


----------



## simonbaker

Tamales


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

masa harina


----------



## simonbaker

Corn


----------



## luckytrim

Hominy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

several


----------



## simonbaker

Many


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

called


----------



## simonbaker

Shouted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hollered


----------



## luckytrim

Hooted


----------



## simonbaker

..Owl


----------



## luckytrim

Wise


----------



## roadfix

Men
.


----------



## simonbaker

Women


----------



## luckytrim

Amazon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rain Forest


----------



## simonbaker

Crocodiles


----------



## luckytrim

Alligators


----------



## roadfix

clips


----------



## luckytrim

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

News


----------



## luckytrim

Weather


----------



## simonbaker

Or not


----------



## roadfix

To Be


----------



## simonbaker

Continued


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ending


----------



## simonbaker

Epilogue


----------



## luckytrim

Eulogy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

speech


----------



## luckytrim

Address


----------



## roadfix

wrong


----------



## luckytrim

Number


----------



## simonbaker

One..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lonliest


----------



## simonbaker

Compassion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Complacency


----------



## simonbaker

Polite


----------



## roadfix

Police


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## luckytrim

Fleet


----------



## simonbaker

Farm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pigs


----------



## simonbaker

...fly


----------



## luckytrim

Swatter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

assassin


----------



## simonbaker

Creed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Apollo


----------



## simonbaker

Thirteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friday


----------



## luckytrim

Finally


----------



## roadfix

over


----------



## luckytrim

and...


----------



## simonbaker

(to be).  Continued


----------



## roadfix

serial


----------



## simonbaker

Wheaties


----------



## roadfix

Champion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Petty


----------



## roadfix

theft


----------



## simonbaker

Misdameanor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

felony


----------



## simonbaker

Probation


----------



## luckytrim

Officer


----------



## simonbaker

Executive


----------



## luckytrim

Office


----------



## simonbaker

Presidential


----------



## luckytrim

Suite


----------



## roadfix

Sixteen


----------



## simonbaker

Challenging


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roadcourse


----------



## simonbaker

Triathlon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exhausting


----------



## simonbaker

Overtime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

time-and-a-half


----------



## simonbaker

Nice


----------



## luckytrim

Paris


----------



## roadfix

Hilton


----------



## luckytrim

Radisson


----------



## simonbaker

Playhouse


----------



## luckytrim

Theater


----------



## roadfix

Arts


----------



## luckytrim

Crafts


----------



## roadfix

Fair


----------



## luckytrim

Pale


----------



## simonbaker

Bucket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brigade


----------



## simonbaker

Fire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

truck


----------



## roadfix

stop


----------



## simonbaker

Sign


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Language


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## luckytrim

Country


----------



## roadfix

music


----------



## simonbaker

Rhythm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pregnant


----------



## luckytrim

Pickles


----------



## simonbaker

Hamburger


----------



## luckytrim

Buns===


----------



## simonbaker

(of); steel


----------



## luckytrim

Magnolias


----------



## simonbaker

Tree's


----------



## roadfix

Redwoods


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## roadfix

stoned


----------



## simonbaker

Sober


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clean


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roberts


----------



## simonbaker

Robbed


----------



## roadfix

assulted


----------



## luckytrim

Violated


----------



## roadfix

humiliated


----------



## luckytrim

Embarrassed


----------



## simonbaker

Modest


----------



## luckytrim

Bashful


----------



## simonbaker

(7). Dwarfs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gnomes


----------



## luckytrim

Lawn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

grassification


----------



## luckytrim

Shrubland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hedges


----------



## simonbaker

Landscape


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

desert


----------



## simonbaker

Cactus


----------



## Mad Cook

Grandma


----------



## simonbaker

Moses


----------



## luckytrim

Pharaoh


----------



## simonbaker

Egyptian


----------



## luckytrim

Nile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crocodiles


----------



## simonbaker

Afterwhile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

seeya later


----------



## simonbaker

Alligator


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

belt


----------



## simonbaker

Buckle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shoe


----------



## simonbaker

Horn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gabriel


----------



## simonbaker

Angel


----------



## luckytrim

Baby


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## roadfix

Depends


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

overnights


----------



## luckytrim

Motel


----------



## simonbaker

Cheap


----------



## luckytrim

Dirt


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

haunted


----------



## simonbaker

Spooky


----------



## luckytrim

Poltergeist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Doppleganger


----------



## luckytrim

Double


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stuff


----------



## roadfix

(The) Right


----------



## simonbaker

(of). Way


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Curds


----------



## luckytrim

Turks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

young


----------



## luckytrim

Rascals


----------



## roadfix

Little


----------



## luckytrim

Women


----------



## simonbaker

Temperamental


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

indecisive


----------



## simonbaker

Tolerate


----------



## luckytrim

Permit


----------



## simonbaker

Liscence


----------



## luckytrim

latitude


----------



## roadfix

longitude


----------



## simonbaker

Sailing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

motorboatin'


----------



## simonbaker

Lake


----------



## roadfix

Superior


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bean


----------



## simonbaker

Town


----------



## luckytrim

House


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boat


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Mad Cook

trip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fall


----------



## simonbaker

Winter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Edgar


----------



## simonbaker

Author


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Patterson


----------



## luckytrim

Whippany


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Natives


----------



## simonbaker

James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chauffeur


----------



## simonbaker

Limosine


----------



## roadfix

s  t  r  e  t  c  h


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pilates


----------



## simonbaker

Work-out


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

weightlifting


----------



## simonbaker

Iron-man


----------



## luckytrim

Cross-Fit


----------



## simonbaker

Triathlon


----------



## roadfix

Ironman


----------



## luckytrim

Chaplain    (Ironman + Chaplain = Robert Downey Jr)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pastor


----------



## roadfix

al (pastor)


----------



## luckytrim

Bundy


----------



## simonbaker

Married...(with children)


----------



## luckytrim

Hitched


----------



## simonbaker

R. V.     (Recreational vehicle)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Airstream


----------



## simonbaker

Oval


----------



## roadfix

Office


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hours


----------



## luckytrim

Business


----------



## roadfix

proposal


----------



## simonbaker

Engagement


----------



## Mad Cook

Ring


----------



## roadfix

collar


----------



## Mad Cook

(ring->collar... slightly Freudian?)

Ok back to the game -

Dog


----------



## roadfix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DBosYtFpTs


----------



## simonbaker

Days


----------



## luckytrim

Happy


----------



## simonbaker

Content


----------



## luckytrim

Purr


----------



## simonbaker

Meow


----------



## luckytrim

Grrrrr...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reflux


----------



## simonbaker

Swallow


----------



## Mad Cook

roadfix said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DBosYtFpTs


 I was joking


----------



## Mad Cook

simonbaker said:


> Swallow


 Nest


----------



## simonbaker

Bird


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brain


----------



## roadfix

surgeon


----------



## luckytrim

General


----------



## roadfix

contractor


----------



## simonbaker

Remodeling


----------



## luckytrim

rehabilitate


----------



## simonbaker

Alcoholic


----------



## roadfix

Anonymous


----------



## simonbaker

Invisible


----------



## luckytrim

ink...


----------



## roadfix

tatoo


----------



## luckytrim

Drumbeat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rim shot


----------



## simonbaker

Toliet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

water


----------



## luckytrim

Wheel


----------



## simonbaker

Barrow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Parker


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## luckytrim

Badlands


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New Mexico 

(Out through the back door of rose's I ran, out where the horses were tied I picked a good one; he looked like he could run. Up on his back and away I did ride just as fast as I could from the west Texas town of El Paso, out through the badlands of New Mexico. _El Paso by Marty Robbins_)


----------



## luckytrim

Bisti


----------



## simonbaker

Wilderness


----------



## luckytrim

Boondocks


----------



## simonbaker

Bakery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

oven


----------



## simonbaker

Wind


----------



## roadfix

tunnel


----------



## simonbaker

Cave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Batman


----------



## simonbaker

Joker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Romero


----------



## simonbaker

Italian?


----------



## Mad Cook

pasta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> Italian?








Caesar Romero as The Joker​


----------



## simonbaker

Meatballs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer Camp


----------



## simonbaker

Canoeing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jason


----------



## simonbaker

Scarey


----------



## Rascal

Incontinant.


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disposable


----------



## roadfix

Bic

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ball point pen


----------



## roadfix

Pal

.


----------



## Rascal

Pal-pable.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blatnat


----------



## simonbaker

Bad...


----------



## roadfix

manners


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

butler


----------



## simonbaker

Maid


----------



## roadfix

Minute


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

steaks


----------



## Mad Cook

chops


----------



## simonbaker

Lick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salt


----------



## simonbaker

Peter


----------



## Rascal

Pumpkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## simonbaker

Spooky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Casper


----------



## roadfix

ghost


----------



## simonbaker

Stories


----------



## Rascal

Bedtime


----------



## simonbaker

Fort


----------



## Mad Cook

John Wayne


----------



## Rascal

Duke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fisticuffs


----------



## simonbaker

Restraint


----------



## roadfix

bondage


----------



## simonbaker

Kinky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wavy


----------



## simonbaker

Ocean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Billy


----------



## simonbaker

Goat


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife

Cheese


----------



## roadfix

cloth


----------



## simonbaker

Baptismal


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife

Water


----------



## simonbaker

Fountain


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife

Shanice


----------



## Mad Cook

Chris_with_a_knife said:


> Shanice


 Song


----------



## simonbaker

Sing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ossining


----------



## simonbaker

Rock..


----------



## roadfix

Roll


----------



## simonbaker

Cinnamon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

toast


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Disaster


----------



## simonbaker

Area


----------



## JustJoel

Code


----------



## simonbaker

..Red..


----------



## JustJoel

Tide


----------



## simonbaker

Pods


----------



## JustJoel

Storage


----------



## roadfix

Wars


----------



## simonbaker

Thumb


----------



## JustJoel

Tack


----------



## roadfix

tactical


----------



## simonbaker

Touch


----------



## roadfix

this


----------



## simonbaker

Experience


----------



## roadfix

No

.

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

life


----------



## roadfix

guard


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife

Protection


----------



## roadfix

condom


----------



## JustJoel

Requirement


----------



## roadfix

must


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

odor


----------



## JustJoel

Aroma


----------



## simonbaker

Inscence


----------



## roadfix

yoga


----------



## JustJoel

Breath


----------



## simonbaker

Savers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life


----------



## roadfix

guard


----------



## simonbaker

Soldier


----------



## roadfix

Blue

(movie, Soldier Blue)


----------



## simonbaker

Black


----------



## JustJoel

Ebon


----------



## Rascal

Ivory


----------



## roadfix

soap


----------



## Rascal

Rope


----------



## roadfix

dope


----------



## simonbaker

Smoke


----------



## Rascal

Barbecue


----------



## simonbaker

Ribs


----------



## Rascal

Brassiere


----------



## simonbaker

Bossum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buddies


----------



## simonbaker

Muddy


----------



## JustJoel

Puddles


----------



## Rascal

Muddy


----------



## JustJoel

Rascal said:


> Muddy


I think you broke the rules; you repeated “muddy” after just one iteration: “muddy, puddles, muddy.” Now what to do. Penalty box?


----------



## JustJoel

Backyard


----------



## Rascal

JustJoel said:


> I think you broke the rules; you repeated “muddy” after just one iteration: “muddy, puddles, muddy.” Now what to do. Penalty box?



Sorry I didn't read above line, goes to corner cap in hand.

Russ


----------



## Rascal

Bonfire


----------



## JustJoel

Campground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bears


----------



## simonbaker

Three


----------



## JustJoel

Triangle


----------



## Mad Cook

JustJoel said:


> Triangle


drums


----------



## luckytrim

Bugles


----------



## simonbaker

Snacks


----------



## Rascal

Crackers


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife

board


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

baby (on)


----------



## luckytrim

Talk


----------



## roadfix

Radio


----------



## luckytrim

Signal


----------



## simonbaker

Blinker


----------



## roadfix

flasher


----------



## luckytrim

Pervert


----------



## simonbaker

Counseling


----------



## roadfix

therapy


----------



## simonbaker

Occupational


----------



## roadfix

hazards


----------



## Rascal

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## roadfix

idea


----------



## simonbaker

Lightbulb


----------



## JustJoel

Fluorescent


----------



## simonbaker

Colors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rainbow


----------



## JustJoel

Bridge


----------



## Rascal

Kwai


----------



## simonbaker

Videos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

music


----------



## luckytrim

OUT ...


----------



## roadfix

Back


----------



## luckytrim

Ache


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pain


----------



## roadfix

butt


----------



## Rascal

Hurt


----------



## simonbaker

Abuse


----------



## JustJoel

Sanctuary


----------



## simonbaker

Wildlife


----------



## Rascal

Hunter


----------



## JustJoel

Prey


----------



## Rascal

Rabbit


----------



## simonbaker

Easter


----------



## luckytrim

Eggs


----------



## simonbaker

Overeasy


----------



## luckytrim

Sorry , that's not a word ; 

Playing off "Over"


rated


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant

Have you never ordered your eggs overeasy?


----------



## luckytrim

Of Course I have.... Over Easy is TWO words.... Examples;

o·ver eas·y
ˈōvər ˈēzē/
_adjective_North American

adjective: *over easy*


(of  a fried egg) turned over when the white is nearly done and fried  lightly on the other side, so that the yolk remains slightly liquid.




Site - 
*What's the Difference Between Eggs Over Easy and Sunny-Side Up ?*


----------



## luckytrim

Ignorant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> Arrogant
> 
> Have you never ordered your eggs overeasy?



Nope. Basted! (That is one word!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Ignorant



Bliss


----------



## luckytrim

Euphoria


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## luckytrim

Agitated


----------



## JustJoel

Boiling


----------



## roadfix

Point


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unpolite


----------



## roadfix

rude


----------



## Rascal

Highly


----------



## roadfix

unlikely


----------



## simonbaker

Maybe


----------



## Rascal

Possibly


----------



## roadfix

chance


----------



## JustJoel

Gamble


----------



## Rascal

Blackjack


----------



## roadfix

21
.
.


----------



## Rascal

Eligible


----------



## JustJoel

Unmarried


----------



## simonbaker

Freedom


----------



## JustJoel

Illusion


----------



## Rascal

Houdini


----------



## JustJoel

Escape


----------



## simonbaker

Room


----------



## JustJoel

Hotel


----------



## simonbaker

Rent


----------



## JustJoel

Lease


----------



## luckytrim

Buy ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

squat


----------



## luckytrim

Zero


----------



## JustJoel

Tolerance


----------



## luckytrim

Patience


----------



## roadfix

chill


----------



## luckytrim

Nippy


----------



## JustJoel

Autumn


----------



## luckytrim

Leaves


----------



## simonbaker

Goodbye


----------



## roadfix

Columbus  

(movie, Goodbye Columbus)


----------



## luckytrim

Avenue


----------



## roadfix

Fifth


----------



## luckytrim

Beethoven


----------



## simonbaker

Deaf


----------



## JustJoel

Blind


----------



## roadfix

Date


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Medjool


----------



## Rascal

Chutney


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## Rascal

Toffee


----------



## JustJoel

Brittle


----------



## simonbaker

China


----------



## JustJoel

Syndrome


----------



## simonbaker

Tourettes


----------



## JustJoel

Swearing


----------



## Rascal

@$&@$@&


----------



## roadfix

symbols


----------



## Rascal

Lol, great come back!!!!

Russ


----------



## Rascal

Brass


----------



## JustJoel

Police


----------



## Rascal

Kojak


----------



## JustJoel

Lollipops


----------



## Rascal

Pedestrian.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walker


----------



## JustJoel

Wheelchair


----------



## simonbaker

Ramp


----------



## JustJoel

Exit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

depart


----------



## JustJoel

Embark


----------



## luckytrim

Studio


----------



## JustJoel

Barre


----------



## luckytrim

Exercise


----------



## JustJoel

Perspire


----------



## luckytrim

Secrete


----------



## simonbaker

Deodorant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

antiperspirant


----------



## simonbaker

Hygiene


----------



## roadfix

personal


----------



## simonbaker

Lubricant


----------



## roadfix

Lube


----------



## luckytrim

Job ...


----------



## roadfix

description


----------



## Rascal

Pinpoint


----------



## simonbaker

Precise


----------



## JustJoel

Pedantic


----------



## Rascal

Faultless


----------



## JustJoel

Mother


----------



## luckytrim

Superior


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lake


----------



## luckytrim

Veronica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Archie


----------



## luckytrim

Riverdale


----------



## JustJoel

Midwest


----------



## luckytrim

Iowa


----------



## simonbaker

Corn


----------



## luckytrim

Dog ...


----------



## roadfix

gone


----------



## simonbaker

Away


----------



## roadfix

Amway


----------



## simonbaker

Cleaners


----------



## luckytrim

Casino


----------



## simonbaker

Cash


----------



## roadfix

Only


----------



## simonbaker

(the). Lonely


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

friendless


----------



## simonbaker

Depression


----------



## Rascal

Blues


----------



## JustJoel

Memphis


----------



## Rascal

Tennasee (sp)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nashville


----------



## Rascal

Vanderbilt


----------



## JustJoel

Jeans


----------



## Rascal

Stonewash.


----------



## JustJoel

Acid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

...LSD...


----------



## luckytrim

Better living through chemistry.. wait! That's too many words...


Hippie


----------



## JustJoel

Drop


----------



## luckytrim

Cough


----------



## simonbaker

Flu..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chimney


----------



## luckytrim

Sweep


----------



## simonbaker

Floor


----------



## luckytrim

Walker (that's a store security , retail )


----------



## simonbaker

Cane


----------



## Rascal

Candy


----------



## roadfix

Samples


----------



## simonbaker

Stool


----------



## Rascal

Colonoscopy


----------



## simonbaker

Pollops


----------



## Rascal

Scalpel.


----------



## simonbaker

Incision


----------



## JustJoel

Stitches


----------



## simonbaker

Embroidery


----------



## JustJoel

Tatting


----------



## Rascal

Spinster.


----------



## JustJoel

Ma’am


----------



## luckytrim

Free


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## luckytrim

underestimated


----------



## simonbaker

Forsaken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dumped


----------



## luckytrim

Landfill


----------



## JustJoel

Ecology


----------



## roadfix

Green


----------



## luckytrim

Stamps


----------



## roadfix

Forever


----------



## simonbaker

( and a) day


----------



## Rascal

Night


----------



## roadfix

owl

.


----------



## JustJoel

Hoot


----------



## simonbaker

Howl


----------



## JustJoel

Holler


----------



## luckytrim

Vociferate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shut up


----------



## simonbaker

Silence


----------



## luckytrim

Two words again....... Fine, if this is not a "Word" game, as opposed to a "Phrase" Game,......


Button Up


----------



## simonbaker

Shirt


----------



## luckytrim

Stuffed


----------



## JustJoel

Sated


----------



## luckytrim

Satisfied


----------



## simonbaker

Never


----------



## luckytrim

Land


----------



## roadfix

property


----------



## luckytrim

Private


----------



## JustJoel

Secret


----------



## luckytrim

Garden


----------



## roadfix

hose


----------



## simonbaker

Watering


----------



## luckytrim

Trough


----------



## roadfix

valley


----------



## JustJoel

Trench


----------



## roadfix

Mariana


----------



## JustJoel

Abyss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sinkhole


----------



## luckytrim

Basin


----------



## roadfix

Wash


----------



## JustJoel

Gully


----------



## simonbaker

Bye


----------



## Rascal

Wave


----------



## roadfix

Tsunami


----------



## simonbaker

Disaster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surf'sup!


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## JustJoel

Agog


----------



## Rascal

Anxious


----------



## JustJoel

(On) tenterhooks


----------



## luckytrim

Clothespin


----------



## JustJoel

Odor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Malicious


----------



## JustJoel

Intent


----------



## roadfix

purpose


----------



## JustJoel

Ambition


----------



## luckytrim

Intent


----------



## roadfix

purpose


----------



## luckytrim

(OOPS !- my bad !)
Reason


----------



## roadfix

rational


----------



## luckytrim

Number


----------



## simonbaker

One....


----------



## luckytrim

Chance


----------



## JustJoel

Monopoly


----------



## luckytrim

Cartel


----------



## JustJoel

Oligarch


----------



## luckytrim

Dictator


----------



## roadfix

(The) Great


----------



## simonbaker

Tiger


----------



## JustJoel

Winning


----------



## roadfix

streak


----------



## simonbaker

Naked


----------



## JustJoel

Skinny-dip


----------



## simonbaker

Yogurt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

iodine


----------



## JustJoel

Abrasion


----------



## Rascal

Wound


----------



## JustJoel

Bandages


----------



## simonbaker

Sterile


----------



## JustJoel

Antiseptic


----------



## simonbaker

Chlorine


----------



## JustJoel

Poison


----------



## luckytrim

Pen...


----------



## simonbaker

Feather


----------



## luckytrim

Plumage


----------



## simonbaker

Coverage


----------



## luckytrim

News


----------



## simonbaker

Paper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

towels


----------



## luckytrim

off  ...


----------



## JustJoel

Askew


----------



## luckytrim

Cockeyed


----------



## JustJoel

Lopsided


----------



## luckytrim

Awry


----------



## JustJoel

Messy


----------



## luckytrim

Divorce


----------



## roadfix

lawyer


----------



## luckytrim

Counselor


----------



## JustJoel

Advocate


----------



## simonbaker

Child


----------



## roadfix

support


----------



## simonbaker

Hose


----------



## roadfix

panty


----------



## simonbaker

French


----------



## JustJoel

Bread


----------



## simonbaker

Toasted


----------



## luckytrim

Marshmallow


----------



## JustJoel

Ghostbusters


----------



## luckytrim

Titanic


----------



## JustJoel

Opulence


----------



## luckytrim

Decadence


----------



## JustJoel

Jazz!


----------



## luckytrim

Dixieland


----------



## simonbaker

Cajun


----------



## JustJoel

Swamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fox

...


----------



## luckytrim

Desert


----------



## GotGarlic

Sand

(want to change the picture! [emoji16])


----------



## simonbaker

Box...


----------



## roadfix

Office


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## roadfix

column


----------



## simonbaker

Bine


----------



## roadfix

binder


----------



## luckytrim

Egg....


----------



## roadfix

L'eggs


----------



## simonbaker

Shells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Conch


----------



## roadfix

shooters


----------



## JustJoel

Tequila


----------



## roadfix

Sunrise


----------



## Rascal

Bali


----------



## JustJoel

Reefs


----------



## Rascal

Coral


----------



## luckytrim

Polyps


----------



## simonbaker

Colonoscopy


----------



## luckytrim

Colonoscope


----------



## JustJoel

Camera


----------



## luckytrim

Obscura


----------



## simonbaker

Block


----------



## JustJoel

Alphabet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

soup


----------



## roadfix

kitchen


----------



## simonbaker

Made


----------



## roadfix

Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

Swift


----------



## Rascal

Bitchy


----------



## simonbaker

Attitude


----------



## roadfix

Altitude


----------



## Rascal

Mountain


----------



## simonbaker

Goat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheese


----------



## Addie

Pasta


----------



## JustJoel

Noodles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Romanoff


----------



## luckytrim

Dynasty


----------



## JustJoel

Ruler


----------



## luckytrim

Benchmark


----------



## JustJoel

Standard


----------



## luckytrim

prevailing


----------



## simonbaker

Ahead


----------



## Rascal

Compass


----------



## simonbaker

Direction


----------



## Rascal

North


----------



## JustJoel

Pole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Czech


----------



## Rascal

Mate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

procreate


----------



## luckytrim

Beget


----------



## JustJoel

Bible


----------



## luckytrim

Thumper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bambi


----------



## luckytrim

Flower


----------



## JustJoel

Bloom


----------



## luckytrim

Mature


----------



## roadfix

Audience


----------



## luckytrim

(The)  House


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Doctor


----------



## simonbaker

Specialist


----------



## Rascal

Woodstock


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Rascal

Janis


----------



## simonbaker

Joplin


----------



## roadfix

Monterey


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## JustJoel

Weeknight


----------



## simonbaker

Supper


----------



## JustJoel

Last


----------



## Rascal

Race


----------



## JustJoel

Contest


----------



## simonbaker

Disagree


----------



## JustJoel

Argue


----------



## simonbaker

Complain


----------



## luckytrim

Whine


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## JustJoel

Baguette


----------



## simonbaker

Butter


----------



## luckytrim

Churn


----------



## JustJoel

Agitate


----------



## luckytrim

Itch


----------



## simonbaker

Affair


----------



## luckytrim

Episode


----------



## simonbaker

Sitcom


----------



## luckytrim

Series


----------



## roadfix

World


----------



## simonbaker

Lee..


----------



## roadfix

Bruce


----------



## luckytrim

Almighty


----------



## simonbaker

Superior


----------



## luckytrim

Lake


----------



## simonbaker

Tubing


----------



## Rascal

Armstrong


----------



## simonbaker

Astronot


----------



## JustJoel

Spaceman


----------



## Rascal

Apollo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Zeus


----------



## Rascal

God....( here we go,lol)

Russ


----------



## JustJoel

Deity


----------



## Rascal

Catholic


----------



## simonbaker

Pope


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Secula


----------



## luckytrim

Materialistic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

Statue


----------



## JustJoel

Sculpture


----------



## roadfix

clay


----------



## luckytrim

Marble


----------



## roadfix

flooring


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tile


----------



## simonbaker

Laminate


----------



## roadfix

ply

.


----------



## JustJoel

Tissue


----------



## simonbaker

Puff's


----------



## roadfix

Dragon


----------



## JustJoel

Smaug


----------



## simonbaker

Pollution


----------



## JustJoel

Coal


----------



## roadfix

mine


----------



## simonbaker

Yours


----------



## roadfix

Up

.

.


----------



## JustJoel

Above


----------



## roadfix

Beyond


----------



## JustJoel

Complicated


----------



## Rascal

Women


----------



## simonbaker

Perogative


----------



## JustJoel

Right


----------



## simonbaker

Left


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

center


----------



## luckytrim

Court


----------



## simonbaker

Law..


----------



## luckytrim

Statute


----------



## JustJoel

Regulation


----------



## simonbaker

Rules


----------



## luckytrim

King


----------



## JustJoel

Checkmate


----------



## luckytrim

Vanquish


----------



## simonbaker

Eliminate


----------



## luckytrim

Remove


----------



## simonbaker

Stains


----------



## roadfix

Wood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

knot


----------



## roadfix

rope


----------



## simonbaker

Hung


----------



## JustJoel

Jury


----------



## roadfix

Duty


----------



## simonbaker

Call


----------



## roadfix

Wild


----------



## Rascal

West


----------



## roadfix

Wing


----------



## JustJoel

Section


----------



## roadfix

C

.
.
.


----------



## JustJoel

Average (grade)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exceptional


----------



## Rascal

Gold


----------



## simonbaker

Tooth


----------



## Rascal

Wisdom


----------



## JustJoel

Rabbi


----------



## Rascal

Black


----------



## JustJoel

Despair


----------



## Rascal

Xanax.  (Sp)


----------



## Rascal

Time out , question please, Joel I just looked at your blog, I'm impressed. Do you mind if I pm you??

Brrrrrrrr (whistle going, times back on)lol

Russ


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Overdose


----------



## JustJoel

Rascal said:


> Time out , question please, Joel I just looked at your blog, I'm impressed. Do you mind if I pm you??
> 
> Brrrrrrrr (whistle going, times back on)lol
> 
> Russ


How kind of you, thank you! And of course you can pm me!


----------



## JustJoel

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Overdose


Addict


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## JustJoel

Hearth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fireplace


----------



## JustJoel

Ashes


----------



## luckytrim

Dust


----------



## roadfix

Pollen


----------



## luckytrim

Bees


----------



## roadfix

wax

.


----------



## luckytrim

"On"


----------



## simonbaker

Strap


----------



## roadfix

dildo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vibrator


----------



## Rascal

Concreting


----------



## JustJoel

Cementing


----------



## luckytrim

Relationships


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

adversaries


----------



## luckytrim

Competitors


----------



## JustJoel

Participants


----------



## luckytrim

Players


----------



## JustJoel

Gamblers


----------



## roadfix

anonymous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unknown


----------



## simonbaker

UFOS


----------



## Rascal

Mulder


----------



## JustJoel

Truth


----------



## Rascal

Bible


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## JustJoel

Confusion


----------



## simonbaker

Therapy


----------



## JustJoel

Chemicals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drano


----------



## JustJoel

Constipation


----------



## luckytrim

confinement


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slammer


----------



## simonbaker

Hole


----------



## Rascal

Penetrate.


----------



## JustJoel

Invade


----------



## simonbaker

Conquer


----------



## Rascal

Chestnuts


----------



## JustJoel

Cliches


----------



## Rascal

Quotes


----------



## JustJoel

Cites


----------



## luckytrim

Recites


----------



## simonbaker

Memorize


----------



## luckytrim

Retain


----------



## simonbaker

Lawyer


----------



## luckytrim

Barrister


----------



## simonbaker

Common


----------



## luckytrim

Law...


----------



## roadfix

enforcement


----------



## luckytrim

Agency


----------



## roadfix

modelling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

malnourished


----------



## simonbaker

Poverty


----------



## Rascal

Dumpster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

diving


----------



## Rascal

Opals


----------



## simonbaker

Gems


----------



## JustJoel

Treasure


----------



## simonbaker

Hunt


----------



## JustJoel

Search


----------



## simonbaker

Engine


----------



## Rascal

Detroit


----------



## JustJoel

Motown!


----------



## Rascal

Aretha


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

decoration


----------



## luckytrim

Gnomes


----------



## simonbaker

Garden


----------



## roadfix

variety


----------



## simonbaker

Show


----------



## JustJoel

Tell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

William


----------



## Rascal

Will


----------



## simonbaker

Death


----------



## roadfix

certificate


----------



## simonbaker

Authenticity


----------



## roadfix

counterfeit


----------



## Rascal

Money


----------



## JustJoel

Lucre


----------



## simonbaker

Dishonorable


----------



## Rascal

Kamakasi


----------



## JustJoel

(Was that meant to be _kamikaze?_ If so...)
Suicide


----------



## Rascal

Yeah I waited for spell check to kick in but it didn't. You got it though,lol.


----------



## Rascal

Prevention


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ounce


----------



## Rascal

Kilogram.


----------



## JustJoel

Metric


----------



## simonbaker

Standard


----------



## JustJoel

English


----------



## Rascal

School


----------



## JustJoel

Classroom


----------



## simonbaker

Book


----------



## Rascal

Gideon


----------



## simonbaker

Judge


----------



## JustJoel

Pious


----------



## simonbaker

Religious


----------



## JustJoel

Judgemental


----------



## Rascal

Critical


----------



## simonbaker

ICU.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

morgue


----------



## simonbaker

Drawer


----------



## luckytrim

receptacle


----------



## JustJoel

Basin


----------



## roadfix

flood


----------



## JustJoel

Mudslides


----------



## luckytrim

​California


----------



## roadfix

Dreamin'


----------



## luckytrim

REM...


----------



## JustJoel

Involuntary


----------



## luckytrim

Muscle


----------



## roadfix

spasm


----------



## JustJoel

Cramp


----------



## simonbaker

PMS...


----------



## simonbaker

Pms...






,..


----------



## roadfix

rag

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Doo-


----------



## JustJoel

Scooby


----------



## simonbaker

Snacks


----------



## JustJoel

Appetizers


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## Rascal

Democrats


----------



## JustJoel

Liberal


----------



## Rascal

Handwringers


----------



## simonbaker

Burecrats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sycophants


----------



## simonbaker

Stooge


----------



## Rascal

Groucho


----------



## simonbaker

Marcs


----------



## Rascal

Spencer


----------



## JustJoel

(Mark’s) cat


----------



## Rascal

Leopard


----------



## JustJoel

Jungle


----------



## luckytrim

Gym...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sweat


----------



## JustJoel

Worry


----------



## luckytrim

Fret


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

guitar


----------



## luckytrim

Fender


----------



## JustJoel

Bumper


----------



## luckytrim

Crop


----------



## JustJoel

Harvest


----------



## luckytrim

Reaper


----------



## simonbaker

Grim


----------



## luckytrim

Dire


----------



## simonbaker

Cast


----------



## luckytrim

Troupe


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## luckytrim

Graffiti


----------



## roadfix

American


----------



## luckytrim

Woman


----------



## simonbaker

Sensitive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dramaqueen


----------



## simonbaker

Drag


----------



## roadfix

strip


----------



## Rascal

Suspenders


----------



## JustJoel

Fireman


----------



## Rascal

Hose


----------



## roadfix

panty


----------



## JustJoel

Briefs


----------



## Rascal

Crotchless


----------



## roadfix

seamless


----------



## Rascal

Smooth


----------



## JustJoel

Oily


----------



## Rascal

Exxon


----------



## JustJoel

Valdez


----------



## luckytrim

Grandpa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hee-Haw!


----------



## JustJoel

Hillbilly


----------



## luckytrim

Ridge-Runner


----------



## simonbaker

Marathon


----------



## roadfix

Man

.


----------



## simonbaker

Hole


----------



## roadfix

Black


----------



## simonbaker

Jack


----------



## luckytrim

(That needed to be 'Cover' Roadfix..LOL)




Frost


----------



## Rascal

Snow


----------



## roadfix

white


----------



## Rascal

Cocaine


----------



## roadfix

snort


----------



## Rascal

Lines


----------



## JustJoel

Disneyland


----------



## luckytrim

Incredicoaster


----------



## JustJoel

Thrill


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## roadfix

seekers


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## luckytrim

Busters


----------



## simonbaker

Buttons


----------



## luckytrim

Bows


----------



## roadfix

arrows


----------



## luckytrim

Slings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ass (in a)


----------



## simonbaker

Mule


----------



## Rascal

Mexico


----------



## JustJoel

Beaches


----------



## Rascal

Topless


----------



## JustJoel

Sunburn!


----------



## Rascal

Coppertone


----------



## JustJoel

Lotion


----------



## Rascal

Dandruff


----------



## JustJoel

Flakes


----------



## simonbaker

Snow


----------



## luckytrim

Yellow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mellow


----------



## luckytrim

(Electrical) Banana


----------



## simonbaker

Split


----------



## luckytrim

Spare


----------



## simonbaker

Tire


----------



## luckytrim

Weaken


----------



## simonbaker

Muscles


----------



## luckytrim

Shellfish


----------



## simonbaker

Coast


----------



## luckytrim

Downhill


----------



## JustJoel

Racer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Speed


----------



## Rascal

Andretti


----------



## simonbaker

Mario


----------



## Rascal

Video. (Game)


----------



## simonbaker

Commercial


----------



## Rascal

Business


----------



## JustJoel

Career


----------



## simonbaker

Chef


----------



## luckytrim

Recipe


----------



## simonbaker

Moonshine


----------



## JustJoel

Hootch


----------



## luckytrim

Bathtub


----------



## simonbaker

Drain


----------



## luckytrim

Vortex


----------



## roadfix

Coriolis


----------



## luckytrim

Inertia


----------



## simonbaker

Conservative


----------



## luckytrim

Hidebound


----------



## simonbaker

Traditional


----------



## roadfix

Original


----------



## luckytrim

Sin...


----------



## simonbaker

City


----------



## luckytrim

Hall


----------



## simonbaker

Cough (drop)


----------



## luckytrim

Lozenge


----------



## JustJoel

Candy


----------



## luckytrim

Cotton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Weevil


----------



## JustJoel

Beatle


----------



## simonbaker

Volkswagen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Porsche


----------



## luckytrim

Spyder


----------



## simonbaker

Rodent


----------



## Rascal

Poison


----------



## simonbaker

Chemotherapy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

irradiate


----------



## simonbaker

Ex-rays


----------



## JustJoel

Film


----------



## roadfix

Noir


----------



## JustJoel

Drama


----------



## simonbaker

Stage


----------



## JustJoel

Broadway


----------



## Rascal

New york


----------



## JustJoel

Lights


----------



## simonbaker

Head


----------



## JustJoel

Lavatory


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

latrine


----------



## luckytrim

Outhouse


----------



## JustJoel

Newspaper


----------



## luckytrim

Puppies


----------



## simonbaker

Adopt


----------



## luckytrim

Embrace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Squeeze


----------



## simonbaker

Ketchup


----------



## roadfix

mustard


----------



## simonbaker

Ground


----------



## roadfix

Zero


----------



## JustJoel

Tolerance


----------



## simonbaker

Pain


----------



## roadfix

Butt


----------



## simonbaker

Crack


----------



## roadfix

head


----------



## simonbaker

Household


----------



## roadfix

chores


----------



## simonbaker

Farm


----------



## JustJoel

Plow


----------



## simonbaker

Dirt


----------



## roadfix

road


----------



## roadfix

fix


.


----------



## simonbaker

Dog....


----------



## Rascal

Lassie


----------



## simonbaker

Female


----------



## Rascal

Voluptuous


----------



## simonbaker

Endowed


----------



## roadfix

endowment


----------



## Rascal

Testament


----------



## JustJoel

Estate


----------



## simonbaker

Financial


----------



## JustJoel

Security


----------



## simonbaker

Deposit


----------



## Rascal

Box....


----------



## JustJoel

Safe


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## luckytrim

Detective


----------



## simonbaker

Police


----------



## luckytrim

Sting


----------



## simonbaker

Bee's


----------



## JustJoel

Knees


----------



## simonbaker

Replacement


----------



## JustJoel

Substitute


----------



## luckytrim

Veggie (burger)


----------



## simonbaker

Grass


----------



## luckytrim

Roots


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## luckytrim

Sequel


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## luckytrim

Usually  (Exception; GF.II_)


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes


----------



## luckytrim

intermittently


----------



## simonbaker

Iregularly


----------



## luckytrim

Sporadic


----------



## simonbaker

Spontaneous


----------



## luckytrim

Unrehearsed


----------



## simonbaker

Lines


----------



## luckytrim

Disneyworld


----------



## simonbaker

Mouse


----------



## luckytrim

Laboratory


----------



## simonbaker

Testing


----------



## luckytrim

Finals


----------



## simonbaker

College


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

degree


----------



## simonbaker

Broil


----------



## luckytrim

Char


----------



## simonbaker

Coal


----------



## luckytrim

Filter


----------



## simonbaker

Furnace


----------



## roadfix

kiln


----------



## simonbaker

Ceramics


----------



## JustJoel

Pottery


----------



## simonbaker

Clay


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cassius


----------



## roadfix

Ali


.


----------



## JustJoel

Blood


----------



## Rascal

Massacre


----------



## roadfix

My-Lai


----------



## Rascal

Vietnam


----------



## roadfix

Pho

.


----------



## simonbaker

Quin


----------



## roadfix

Anthony


----------



## simonbaker

Tony


----------



## JustJoel

Award


----------



## Rascal

Emmy


----------



## simonbaker

Dickinson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Angie


----------



## JustJoel

Policewoman


----------



## simonbaker

Wonderwomen


----------



## luckytrim

Amazons


----------



## simonbaker

Online


----------



## roadfix

payment


----------



## luckytrim

Tender


----------



## roadfix

Mercies


----------



## luckytrim

Forbearance


----------



## simonbaker

Tolerance


----------



## luckytrim

Sufferance


----------



## simonbaker

Unpleasant


----------



## luckytrim

Medicine


----------



## simonbaker

Cure


----------



## luckytrim

Lullaby (a song by the Cure)


----------



## simonbaker

Infant


----------



## Rascal

Diapers


----------



## simonbaker

Caca


----------



## Rascal

Bowels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

movement


----------



## Rascal

March


----------



## roadfix

Dimes


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## JustJoel

Constant


----------



## simonbaker

Carb.  (Diet)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(fuel) injection


----------



## JustJoel

Syringe


----------



## Rascal

Heroin


----------



## JustJoel

Poppies


----------



## simonbaker

Seeds


----------



## luckytrim

sows


----------



## JustJoel

Plants


----------



## Addie

Springtime


----------



## simonbaker

Allergies


----------



## roadfix

mold


----------



## luckytrim

Shape


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fitness


----------



## roadfix

fanatic


----------



## simonbaker

Obsessive


----------



## roadfix

compulsive


----------



## Rascal

Disorder


----------



## roadfix

eating


----------



## simonbaker

buffet


----------



## roadfix

Warren


----------



## simonbaker

Country (music)


----------



## JustJoel

Folksongs


----------



## Rascal

Carpenters


----------



## simonbaker

Contractor


----------



## luckytrim

Estimate


----------



## simonbaker

Automobile


----------



## luckytrim

Mechanic


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## JustJoel

Dear


----------



## simonbaker

Hunting


----------



## roadfix

season


----------



## luckytrim

Pepper


----------



## roadfix

Sergeant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Preston


----------



## Rascal

Lancashire


----------



## luckytrim

Harris  (museum)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Richard (MacArthur Park)


----------



## luckytrim

Lionheart


----------



## JustJoel

Crusades


----------



## luckytrim

Campaigns


----------



## JustJoel

Politics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bedfellows


----------



## luckytrim

Lovers


----------



## Rascal

Valentines


----------



## simonbaker

Heart's


----------



## Rascal

Bypass


----------



## JustJoel

Cloverleaf


----------



## Rascal

Irish


----------



## JustJoel

Leprechaun


----------



## luckytrim

Gnome


----------



## JustJoel

Garden


----------



## luckytrim

Gate


----------



## JustJoel

Airport


----------



## luckytrim

Runway


----------



## simonbaker

Jet...


----------



## roadfix

propulsion


----------



## JustJoel

Push


----------



## simonbaker

Shove


----------



## luckytrim

Shuffleboard


----------



## roadfix

curling


----------



## simonbaker

Iron


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wrinkled


----------



## roadfix

prunes


----------



## simonbaker

Bowels


----------



## roadfix

vowels


----------



## simonbaker

Grammar


----------



## JustJoel

Punctuation


----------



## simonbaker

Period


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

monthly


----------



## simonbaker

Premium


----------



## luckytrim

Wagyu


----------



## roadfix

Beef


----------



## luckytrim

Cake


----------



## roadfix

Poet


----------



## luckytrim

Laureate


----------



## JustJoel

Honored


----------



## luckytrim

Feted


----------



## simonbaker

Entertainment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stripper


----------



## simonbaker

Shellac


----------



## Rascal

Insects


----------



## simonbaker

Pest


----------



## roadfix

control


----------



## Rascal

Birth


----------



## simonbaker

Canal


----------



## JustJoel

Panama


----------



## Rascal

Hats


----------



## JustJoel

Skills


----------



## Rascal

Knife


----------



## JustJoel

Edge


----------



## simonbaker

Cliff


----------



## JustJoel

Dover


----------



## simonbaker

Port


----------



## luckytrim

Wine


----------



## simonbaker

Space


----------



## luckytrim

Force


----------



## simonbaker

Starwars


----------



## luckytrim

Reagan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blowhard


----------



## luckytrim

Trump


----------



## simonbaker

Pinnocle


----------



## luckytrim

Spades


----------



## simonbaker

Shovel


----------



## luckytrim

Barnyard


----------



## simonbaker

Manure


----------



## luckytrim

Fertilizer


----------



## JustJoel

Compost


----------



## luckytrim

Heap


----------



## simonbaker

Mound


----------



## luckytrim

Zagnut


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aero


----------



## roadfix

streamline


----------



## JustJoel

Pare


----------



## luckytrim

Core


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## Rascal

Toffee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sponge


----------



## JustJoel

Preferment


----------



## simonbaker

Promotion


----------



## Rascal

President


----------



## simonbaker

Snow


----------



## JustJoel

Static


----------



## simonbaker

Electricity


----------



## luckytrim

Vibe


----------



## JustJoel

Tremor


----------



## luckytrim

Shiver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chill


----------



## luckytrim

Relax


----------



## JustJoel

Unwind


----------



## luckytrim

Yoyo


----------



## roadfix

Ma

.
.


----------



## luckytrim

Kettle


----------



## simonbaker

Corn


----------



## luckytrim

Moonshine


----------



## simonbaker

Hillbillies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beverly


----------



## simonbaker

California


----------



## Rascal

Beachboys


----------



## roadfix

Surfing


----------



## simonbaker

U.S.A


----------



## JustJoel

Troubled


----------



## simonbaker

Pessimistic


----------



## luckytrim

Doubter


----------



## JustJoel

Cynic


----------



## simonbaker

Optimistic


----------



## luckytrim

Gullible


----------



## JustJoel

Naive


----------



## luckytrim

Uninformed


----------



## JustJoel

Ignorant


----------



## simonbaker

Educate


----------



## roadfix

Rita


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moreno


----------



## Rascal

Liverpool


----------



## JustJoel

Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Yesterday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tomorrow


----------



## luckytrim

Land


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take-Off


----------



## luckytrim

G-Forces


----------



## JustJoel

G-string


----------



## luckytrim

Gypsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

taxi


----------



## luckytrim

Uber


----------



## JustJoel

Excessive


----------



## luckytrim

Unconscionable


----------



## simonbaker

Wait


----------



## roadfix

Stop


----------



## simonbaker

Sign


----------



## roadfix

Language


----------



## simonbaker

American


----------



## roadfix

Graffiti


----------



## simonbaker

Defacing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Street Art


----------



## simonbaker

Chalk


----------



## roadfix

climb


----------



## simonbaker

Fort


----------



## roadfix

Worth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sewage


----------



## Rascal

India


----------



## simonbaker

Populated


----------



## JustJoel

Effluvia


----------



## Rascal

Pollution


----------



## JustJoel

Smog


----------



## Rascal

Beijing


----------



## JustJoel

Peking


----------



## simonbaker

Duck


----------



## JustJoel

Avoid


----------



## simonbaker

Space


----------



## luckytrim

cubicle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

office


----------



## JustJoel

Suit


----------



## simonbaker

Tie...


----------



## luckytrim

Tails


----------



## simonbaker

Heads


----------



## luckytrim

Hippies


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

world


----------



## simonbaker

Lee.....


----------



## Rascal

Majors


----------



## JustJoel

Rank


----------



## Rascal

File


----------



## JustJoel

Rasp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

voice


----------



## JustJoel

Opinion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

armpits (like opinions, everbody's got 'em and they all stink!)


----------



## luckytrim

Cynic


----------



## JustJoel

Doubter


----------



## luckytrim

Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aquinas


----------



## Rascal

College.


----------



## JustJoel

University


----------



## simonbaker

Dorms


----------



## JustJoel

Fraternities


----------



## luckytrim

Initiation


----------



## simonbaker

Dangerous


----------



## JustJoel

Perilous


----------



## simonbaker

Spontinaity


----------



## JustJoel

Whimsy


----------



## simonbaker

Undeciesive


----------



## JustJoel

_If the last word was meant to be “indecisive,” I’ll have to say:_

Wishy-washy


----------



## simonbaker

Laundry


----------



## Rascal

Knickers


----------



## simonbaker

Suspenders


----------



## Mad Cook

Bras


----------



## simonbaker

Bossum


----------



## roadfix

Buddies


----------



## simonbaker

Muddy


----------



## JustJoel

Waters


----------



## simonbaker

Flowers


----------



## Rascal

Funeral


----------



## JustJoel

Memorial


----------



## Rascal

Arizona


----------



## JustJoel

Battleship


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## JustJoel

Competition


----------



## luckytrim

Precarious


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

position


----------



## luckytrim

Place


----------



## JustJoel

Station


----------



## luckytrim

Terminal


----------



## JustJoel

Depot


----------



## luckytrim

Repository


----------



## JustJoel

Bank


----------



## luckytrim

river


----------



## simonbaker

Creek


----------



## JustJoel

Tadpoles


----------



## simonbaker

Crawdads


----------



## JustJoel

Etoufee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stew


----------



## JustJoel

Worry


----------



## simonbaker

Anxiety


----------



## Rascal

Zanax sp?


----------



## simonbaker

Relief


----------



## Rascal

Orgasm


----------



## simonbaker

Cigarette


----------



## JustJoel

Addiction


----------



## Rascal

Bondage


----------



## JustJoel

Ropes


----------



## luckytrim

Know (the)


----------



## JustJoel

Learn


----------



## luckytrim

Memorize


----------



## JustJoel

Rote


----------



## luckytrim

Repetition


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

monotony


----------



## simonbaker

Same


----------



## JustJoel

Identical


----------



## Rascal

Twin


----------



## JustJoel

Sibling


----------



## luckytrim

Rivalry


----------



## JustJoel

Feud


----------



## luckytrim

Hillbillies


----------



## simonbaker

Beverly


----------



## Rascal

Mccoys


----------



## simonbaker

Cousins


----------



## roadfix

Robin


----------



## JustJoel

Batman


----------



## simonbaker

Hood


----------



## JustJoel

Neighbors


----------



## simonbaker

Meet


----------



## JustJoel

Convene


----------



## Rascal

Convention


----------



## JustJoel

Norm


----------



## Rascal

Cheers


----------



## JustJoel

Accolades


----------



## simonbaker

Celebrate


----------



## luckytrim

Hood


----------



## JustJoel

Covering


----------



## roadfix

floor


----------



## luckytrim

Plan


----------



## roadfix

ahead


----------



## luckytrim

Detour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Construction


----------



## Rascal

Crane


----------



## simonbaker

Bird


----------



## Rascal

Pterodactyl


----------



## simonbaker

Reptile


----------



## Rascal

Crocodile


----------



## simonbaker

Afterwhile


----------



## Rascal

Buddy


----------



## JustJoel

Partner


----------



## Rascal

Euchre


----------



## JustJoel

Hand


----------



## Rascal

Slight


----------



## JustJoel

Snub


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

revolver


----------



## luckytrim

Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## JustJoel

Timeless


----------



## Rascal

Thunderbird


----------



## JustJoel

Phoenix


----------



## Rascal

San Antonio


----------



## JustJoel

Texas


----------



## Rascal

Longhorn


----------



## JustJoel

Cattle


----------



## Rascal

Abattoir


----------



## luckytrim

Butcher


----------



## JustJoel

Slaughterhouse


----------



## luckytrim

Stockyard


----------



## JustJoel

Prison


----------



## luckytrim

Sentence


----------



## roadfix

paragraph


----------



## simonbaker

Thesis


----------



## luckytrim

Hypothesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hypotenuse


----------



## luckytrim

Triangle


----------



## simonbaker

Geometry


----------



## Rascal

Trigonometry


----------



## simonbaker

Brain


----------



## roadfix

wash


----------



## Rascal

Manson


----------



## simonbaker

Charels


----------



## Rascal

Is that supposed to be Charles?

If it is

Bob...


----------



## JustJoel

Apples


----------



## simonbaker

Orchard


----------



## luckytrim

Grove


----------



## JustJoel

Forest


----------



## luckytrim

RUN !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chocolates

(Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. Some SOB will always take a piece, poke a hole in the bottom, and them put it back!)


----------



## luckytrim

Gift


----------



## roadfix

certificate


----------



## luckytrim

Diploma


----------



## JustJoel

Sheepskin


----------



## luckytrim

Jacket


----------



## JustJoel

Album


----------



## luckytrim

Photos


----------



## JustJoel

Camera


----------



## roadfix

Candid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

photos


----------



## roadfix

digital


----------



## JustJoel

Analog


----------



## simonbaker

File


----------



## roadfix

cabinet


----------



## simonbaker

Making


----------



## JustJoel

Crafting


----------



## Rascal

Spinning


----------



## simonbaker

Wool


----------



## JustJoel

Weave


----------



## Rascal

Weft


----------



## JustJoel

Tapestry


----------



## Rascal

Life


----------



## JustJoel

Journey


----------



## luckytrim

Rasp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

file


----------



## luckytrim

(RATZ ! I did it AGAIN !  I answered the word in my mail, but neglected to check for other entries... )


Cabinet


----------



## JustJoel

Carpentry


----------



## luckytrim

Benchmark


----------



## JustJoel

Goal


----------



## roadfix

keeper


----------



## JustJoel

Guard


----------



## simonbaker

Life


----------



## JustJoel

Magazine


----------



## roadfix

subscription


----------



## luckytrim

Enrollment


----------



## roadfix

join


----------



## JustJoel

Enlist


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## JustJoel

Tennis


----------



## roadfix

elbow


----------



## simonbaker

Macaroni


----------



## roadfix

Western


----------



## Rascal

Spaghetti


----------



## roadfix

meatballs


----------



## Rascal

Sauce


----------



## JustJoel

Dips


----------



## Rascal

Rollercoaster


----------



## JustJoel

Thrill


----------



## simonbaker

Seeker


----------



## roadfix

Seekers

(Georgy Girl)


----------



## JustJoel

Optimists


----------



## Rascal

Yachts


----------



## JustJoel

Luxuries


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## JustJoel

Currency


----------



## luckytrim

(legal) Tender


----------



## roadfix

Mercies


----------



## luckytrim

Clemency


----------



## JustJoel

Pardon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

excuse


----------



## roadfix

me

.

.


----------



## simonbaker

Myself


----------



## Rascal

Moi...


----------



## JustJoel

Unique


----------



## Rascal

Rare


----------



## JustJoel

Mineral


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

water


----------



## simonbaker

Fountain


----------



## JustJoel

Wishes


----------



## luckytrim

Coins


----------



## simonbaker

Gold


----------



## luckytrim

Coast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pedal


----------



## simonbaker

Bike


----------



## luckytrim

Harley


----------



## roadfix

loud


----------



## luckytrim

crescendo


----------



## simonbaker

Piano


----------



## luckytrim

Spinet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clavichord


----------



## Rascal

Medieval


----------



## roadfix

Times


----------



## Rascal

Jousting


----------



## simonbaker

Arthur


----------



## roadfix

King


----------



## simonbaker

Cobra


----------



## JustJoel

Venomous


----------



## simonbaker

Bite


----------



## Rascal

Dracula


----------



## simonbaker

Vampire


----------



## JustJoel

Bats


----------



## Rascal

Tendulkar


----------



## luckytrim

Batsman


----------



## JustJoel

Slugger


----------



## luckytrim

Babe


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## luckytrim

Marquee


----------



## JustJoel

Billboard


----------



## simonbaker

Advertising


----------



## luckytrim

Jingle


----------



## JustJoel

Annoyance


----------



## luckytrim

irritation


----------



## roadfix

rash


----------



## simonbaker

Benadryl


----------



## roadfix

Claritin


----------



## simonbaker

Better


----------



## roadfix

Best


----------



## simonbaker

Buy...


----------



## roadfix

out

.


----------



## simonbaker

In   (&)


----------



## roadfix

Sync


----------



## simonbaker

Drain


----------



## Rascal

Sewerage


----------



## simonbaker

Toliet


----------



## Rascal

Cistern


----------



## JustJoel

Rainwater


----------



## Rascal

Floods


----------



## JustJoel

Dams


----------



## simonbaker

Beavers


----------



## luckytrim

XXX...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cleaver


----------



## roadfix

Meat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

puzzle


----------



## JustJoel

Enigma


----------



## luckytrim

Decoder


----------



## roadfix

German


----------



## luckytrim

Exterminator


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orkin


----------



## luckytrim

Terminix


----------



## JustJoel

Raid


----------



## Rascal

Commandos


----------



## simonbaker

Soldiers


----------



## Rascal

Terracotta


----------



## JustJoel

Roofing


----------



## Rascal

Corrugated


----------



## JustJoel

Iron


----------



## Rascal

Shirt


----------



## JustJoel

Armor


----------



## luckytrim

Plate


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## luckytrim

Repast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meal


----------



## luckytrim

Corn


----------



## simonbaker

Maze


----------



## luckytrim

Rats


----------



## simonbaker

Dang!


----------



## luckytrim

Me   (Roger Miller)


----------



## JustJoel

Singular


----------



## luckytrim

Acme


----------



## JustJoel

Nadir


----------



## luckytrim

Zenith


----------



## simonbaker

Electronics


----------



## luckytrim

Motherboard


----------



## roadfix

replace


----------



## luckytrim

Supplant


----------



## simonbaker

New...


----------



## luckytrim

Contemporary


----------



## roadfix

design


----------



## luckytrim

Scheme


----------



## roadfix

schematic


----------



## luckytrim

Graphic


----------



## roadfix

intense


----------



## luckytrim

Vivid


----------



## roadfix

memory


----------



## luckytrim

Flashback


----------



## simonbaker

LSD.....


----------



## simonbaker

Lsd.....


..............


----------



## roadfix

acid


----------



## Rascal

Reflux


----------



## simonbaker

Pepcid


----------



## roadfix

Pepsi


----------



## Rascal

Wars


----------



## JustJoel

Destruction


----------



## luckytrim

Hindenburg


----------



## JustJoel

Dirigible


----------



## luckytrim

Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

iconic


----------



## simonbaker

Adjective


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pronoun


----------



## simonbaker

Grammar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grandpa


----------



## simonbaker

Retired


----------



## luckytrim

Retread


----------



## simonbaker

Tires


----------



## luckytrim

easily


----------



## simonbaker

Simple


----------



## luckytrim

Minds


----------



## simonbaker

Behave


----------



## luckytrim

Submit


----------



## simonbaker

Payment


----------



## luckytrim

Remuneration


----------



## roadfix

account


----------



## luckytrim

explain


----------



## JustJoel

Demonstrate


----------



## luckytrim

Protest


----------



## roadfix

oppose


----------



## JustJoel

Revolt


----------



## roadfix

revolution


----------



## JustJoel

Turn


----------



## roadfix

left


----------



## JustJoel

Progressive


----------



## luckytrim

Insurance


----------



## roadfix

policy


----------



## luckytrim

Protocol


----------



## simonbaker

Order


----------



## Rascal

Takeaway


----------



## roadfix

takeout


----------



## simonbaker

Murder


----------



## Rascal

Assasinate


----------



## roadfix

Kennedy


----------



## JustJoel

Camelot


----------



## luckytrim

Excalibur


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rock


----------



## luckytrim

Lobster




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhJzX0UgDM


----------



## simonbaker

Red....


----------



## luckytrim

Mao..


----------



## roadfix

chairman


----------



## luckytrim

Prolocutor


----------



## simonbaker

Spokesperson


----------



## Rascal

Kavanaugh


----------



## simonbaker

Truthful


----------



## Rascal

Man  I love this game, one word can mean soooo much. Ok,back to business.

Bible


----------



## JustJoel

Thumper


----------



## Rascal

Rabbits


----------



## luckytrim

Procreate-rs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(lack of) Self-Control


----------



## luckytrim

Shakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Salt&Pepper


----------



## JustJoel

Rappers


----------



## luckytrim

Knockers


----------



## roadfix

boobs


----------



## luckytrim

Idiots


----------



## roadfix

periods


----------



## JustJoel

Punctuation


----------



## simonbaker

Semi-colon


----------



## roadfix

wink     *;-)*


----------



## JustJoel

Flirt


----------



## luckytrim

Coquette


----------



## JustJoel

Hussy


----------



## luckytrim

Vamp


----------



## roadfix

Vampire


----------



## luckytrim

Lestat


----------



## simonbaker

Fictional


----------



## roadfix

character


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## JustJoel

Anime


----------



## simonbaker

Japanese


----------



## luckytrim

Nippon


----------



## JustJoel

Sunrise


----------



## luckytrim

Cock-Crow


----------



## JustJoel

Bugle


----------



## luckytrim

Drum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

headache


----------



## JustJoel

Aspirin


----------



## simonbaker

Heart


----------



## roadfix

Attack


----------



## simonbaker

Titans


----------



## luckytrim

Cronus


----------



## simonbaker

Fight


----------



## roadfix

Song


----------



## simonbaker

Lullaby


----------



## JustJoel

Soother


----------



## simonbaker

Calm


----------



## JustJoel

Serene


----------



## simonbaker

Name


----------



## luckytrim

Appoint


----------



## JustJoel

Assign


----------



## roadfix

assignment


----------



## simonbaker

Homework


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

torture


----------



## roadfix

chamber


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## luckytrim

Man ...


----------



## simonbaker

Theatrical


----------



## luckytrim

Production


----------



## simonbaker

Line


----------



## luckytrim

Hook


----------



## simonbaker

Sinker


----------



## Rascal

Lead


----------



## JustJoel

Guide


----------



## Rascal

I've been away on a 4 day holiday, no I pad. Left it at home.

Russ

Oh the word

Girl. ( guides)


----------



## simonbaker

Women


----------



## luckytrim

Amazons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

eBay


----------



## luckytrim

F-stop


----------



## JustJoel

Photography


----------



## luckytrim

Fashion


----------



## simonbaker

Sense


----------



## luckytrim

Impression


----------



## simonbaker

Judge


----------



## luckytrim

Jurist


----------



## simonbaker

Guilty


----------



## luckytrim

Culpable


----------



## simonbaker

Ok blameworthy


----------



## luckytrim

Responsible


----------



## JustJoel

(At) fault


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

responsibility


----------



## JustJoel

Weight


----------



## Rascal

Watchers


----------



## JustJoel

Voyeurs


----------



## Rascal

Peeking


----------



## simonbaker

Snitch


----------



## JustJoel

Witness


----------



## simonbaker

Protection


----------



## Rascal

Condom


----------



## JustJoel

Latex


----------



## luckytrim

Gloves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

driving


----------



## luckytrim

Fore !


----------



## JustJoel

Warning


----------



## luckytrim

Siren


----------



## simonbaker

Emergency


----------



## luckytrim

Room


----------



## simonbaker

Safe


----------



## luckytrim

Combination


----------



## simonbaker

Pizza


----------



## luckytrim

Rhea !      (lol}


----------



## simonbaker

Happy


----------



## luckytrim

Valley


----------



## simonbaker

California


----------



## JustJoel

Trendy


----------



## simonbaker

Current


----------



## roadfix

Events


----------



## luckytrim

happenings


----------



## Rascal

Annual


----------



## roadfix

Gross


----------



## simonbaker

Paycheck


----------



## JustJoel

Insufficient


----------



## simonbaker

Fund's


----------



## JustJoel

Retirement


----------



## roadfix

Pension


----------



## roadfix

Pension


----------



## JustJoel

Investment


----------



## simonbaker

Market


----------



## JustJoel

Advertise


----------



## simonbaker

Commercial


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

annoying


----------



## JustJoel

Irritating


----------



## simonbaker

Co-worker


----------



## roadfix

peer


----------



## luckytrim

Pressure


----------



## roadfix

shiatsu


----------



## luckytrim

Therapy


----------



## JustJoel

Recovery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Relapse


----------



## Rascal

Alcoholic


----------



## roadfix

beverage


----------



## JustJoel

Potable


----------



## simonbaker

Convenient


----------



## JustJoel

Nearby


----------



## simonbaker

Grocer


----------



## JustJoel

Monger


----------



## Rascal

Mackerel


----------



## luckytrim

Holy !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

feces!


----------



## JustJoel

Manure


----------



## simonbaker

Spreader


----------



## roadfix

stirrups


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

obgyn


----------



## luckytrim

Yeast


----------



## roadfix

infection


----------



## luckytrim

Gangrene


----------



## JustJoel

Amputation


----------



## luckytrim

Prosthesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pegleg


----------



## JustJoel

Pirate


----------



## roadfix

Somali


----------



## Rascal

Boarding


----------



## roadfix

pass


----------



## JustJoel

Fail


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## JustJoel

Message


----------



## Rascal

Parchment


----------



## JustJoel

Diploma


----------



## simonbaker

Pre-school


----------



## luckytrim

Kindercare


----------



## JustJoel

Babysitter


----------



## luckytrim

Grandparents


----------



## simonbaker

Day....


----------



## roadfix

trader


----------



## luckytrim

Joe's


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## luckytrim

Pot .......


----------



## roadfix

smoker


----------



## simonbaker

Ashtray


----------



## luckytrim

Receptacle


----------



## simonbaker

Recycling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

trash


----------



## simonbaker

Smells


----------



## luckytrim

talk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shaddup!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYa0jpGFUeY


----------



## luckytrim

Stifle !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZOTszoKbE4


----------



## JustJoel

Censor


----------



## roadfix

ship


----------



## JustJoel

Liner


----------



## roadfix

eye


.


----------



## JustJoel

Ogle


----------



## roadfix

Google


----------



## simonbaker

Chrome


----------



## roadfix

shine


----------



## simonbaker

Shoe


----------



## roadfix

laces


----------



## JustJoel

Corset


----------



## simonbaker

Girdle


----------



## luckytrim

Encircle


----------



## simonbaker

Incompass


----------



## luckytrim

Envelop


----------



## simonbaker

Condense


----------



## luckytrim

Soup


----------



## simonbaker

Stock


----------



## luckytrim

Inventory


----------



## roadfix

Control


----------



## JustJoel

Merchandise


----------



## simonbaker

Display


----------



## luckytrim

Case


----------



## roadfix

Study


----------



## simonbaker

Hall


----------



## JustJoel

Corridor


----------



## luckytrim

Gangway


----------



## JustJoel

Plank


----------



## luckytrim

Board


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## luckytrim

Hunter


----------



## roadfix

Deer


----------



## luckytrim

Antelope


----------



## simonbaker

Antlers


----------



## luckytrim

Rudolph


----------



## JustJoel

Defense


----------



## roadfix

attorney


----------



## luckytrim

Barrister


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

solicitor


----------



## simonbaker

Annoying


----------



## JustJoel

Gnat


----------



## simonbaker

Bug....


----------



## JustJoel

Nag...


----------



## simonbaker

Mother-in-law


----------



## JustJoel

Tyrant


----------



## luckytrim

Mussolini


----------



## simonbaker

Hitler


----------



## luckytrim

megalomania


----------



## simonbaker

Delusional


----------



## luckytrim

Neurotic


----------



## JustJoel

Nervous


----------



## luckytrim

Fidgety


----------



## simonbaker

Agitated


----------



## luckytrim

Pissed !


----------



## JustJoel

Irate


----------



## roadfix

customer


----------



## JustJoel

Paycheck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eddy


----------



## roadfix

Money


----------



## simonbaker

Bills


----------



## luckytrim

Debits


----------



## simonbaker

Card


----------



## roadfix

identification


----------



## simonbaker

Badge


----------



## roadfix

honor


----------



## JustJoel

Reputation


----------



## Rascal

Kavanaugh


----------



## roadfix

Judge


----------



## JustJoel

Adjudicate


----------



## Rascal

Lord


----------



## luckytrim

Liege


----------



## JustJoel

Landlord


----------



## roadfix

Slumlord


----------



## luckytrim

Slumdog


----------



## simonbaker

Millionaire


----------



## luckytrim

Tycoon


----------



## simonbaker

Rich


----------



## luckytrim

Flavorful


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## luckytrim

Immoral


----------



## simonbaker

Questionable


----------



## luckytrim

Ambiguous


----------



## simonbaker

Unclear


----------



## Rascal

Vague


----------



## JustJoel

Specious


----------



## luckytrim

Misleading


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

feces


----------



## simonbaker

Scoop


----------



## luckytrim

News


----------



## simonbaker

Paper


----------



## luckytrim

Trail


----------



## simonbaker

Mix..............


----------



## luckytrim

Batter


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## luckytrim

Slider


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwich


----------



## luckytrim

Islands


----------



## simonbaker

Tropical


----------



## roadfix

storm


----------



## luckytrim

Invade


----------



## roadfix

occupy


----------



## luckytrim

Sit-In


----------



## roadfix

protest


----------



## luckytrim

March


----------



## roadfix

Dimes


----------



## Rascal

Quarters


----------



## JustJoel

Apartment


----------



## Rascal

Seinfeld


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## Rascal

Scale


----------



## simonbaker

Cry..........


----------



## JustJoel

Weep


----------



## simonbaker

Wound


----------



## JustJoel

Stitches


----------



## simonbaker

Laughing


----------



## luckytrim

Informs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tattles


----------



## luckytrim

Blabs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snitch


----------



## luckytrim

Squealer


----------



## simonbaker

Toy....


----------



## luckytrim

Tonka


----------



## JustJoel

Tractor


----------



## luckytrim

Pull


----------



## JustJoel

Taffy


----------



## luckytrim

Turkish


----------



## JustJoel

Baths


----------



## roadfix

houses


----------



## luckytrim

Shelters


----------



## roadfix

homeless


----------



## JustJoel

Vagabond


----------



## luckytrim

Minstrel


----------



## JustJoel

Bard


----------



## simonbaker

Poet


----------



## luckytrim

Frost


----------



## roadfix

bite


----------



## luckytrim

Chaw


----------



## Rascal

Chock


----------



## luckytrim

Spitoon


----------



## JustJoel

Tobacco


----------



## roadfix

industry


----------



## JustJoel

Conglomerate


----------



## simonbaker

Cluster


----------



## JustJoel

Grapes


----------



## luckytrim

Vintage


----------



## JustJoel

Antique


----------



## luckytrim

Obsolete


----------



## JustJoel

Irrelevant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unnecceesary


----------



## luckytrim

Avoidable


----------



## roadfix

circumstance


----------



## luckytrim

Situation


----------



## roadfix

comedy


----------



## luckytrim

Central


----------



## JustJoel

Main


----------



## luckytrim

Event


----------



## roadfix

Staff


----------



## simonbaker

Infection


----------



## JustJoel

Disease


----------



## luckytrim

Terminal


----------



## simonbaker

Bus.....


----------



## roadfix

busboy


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## JustJoel

Utility


----------



## simonbaker

Knife


----------



## roadfix

Jack


----------



## simonbaker

Car
.....


----------



## simonbaker

Car...


----------



## JustJoel

Vehicle


----------



## luckytrim

Catalyst


----------



## roadfix

catapult


----------



## luckytrim

trebuchet


----------



## roadfix

French


----------



## JustJoel

Toast


----------



## Rascal

Melba.


----------



## simonbaker

Peaches


----------



## Rascal

Buttercup


----------



## JustJoel

Mare


----------



## roadfix

sea

.


----------



## simonbaker

Steed


----------



## JustJoel

Arabian


----------



## roadfix

peninsula


----------



## Rascal

Tourists


----------



## roadfix

trap


----------



## Rascal

Possum


----------



## JustJoel

Roadkill


----------



## simonbaker

Spam


----------



## JustJoel

Mystery


----------



## luckytrim

Dale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chip


----------



## JustJoel

Salsa


----------



## luckytrim

Mariachi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Macarena


----------



## luckytrim

HEY !


----------



## roadfix

there


----------



## luckytrim

....Fore


----------



## roadfix

forecast


----------



## luckytrim

Psychic


----------



## simonbaker

Medium


----------



## roadfix

rare


----------



## simonbaker

Moooo


----------



## luckytrim

B-a-a-a-a


----------



## roadfix

wool


----------



## luckytrim

Fleece


----------



## simonbaker

Sweater


----------



## Rascal

Jersey


----------



## roadfix

New

.


----------



## simonbaker

Car...


----------



## roadfix

smell


----------



## simonbaker

Bakery


----------



## JustJoel

Desserts


----------



## Rascal

Eclaires


----------



## JustJoel

Cannoli


----------



## luckytrim

Tubes


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta


----------



## luckytrim

Primavera


----------



## JustJoel

Spring


----------



## luckytrim

Coil


----------



## JustJoel

Rattlesnake


----------



## luckytrim

Timber


----------



## JustJoel

Hewn


----------



## luckytrim

Cleaved


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chopped


----------



## roadfix

wood


----------



## Rascal

Balsa


----------



## roadfix

soft


----------



## simonbaker

Kleenex


----------



## JustJoel

Head-cold
(Got one now)


----------



## simonbaker

Antibiotics

(Hope you feel better soon!)


----------



## JustJoel

Pharmacy
(Thanks, Simon!)


----------



## simonbaker

Vicks
(It works wonders)


----------



## JustJoel

Pizzeria


----------



## luckytrim

Tombstone


----------



## JustJoel

Epitaph


----------



## luckytrim

Chiseled


----------



## JustJoel

Defined


----------



## roadfix

clear


----------



## JustJoel

Precise


----------



## roadfix

accurate


----------



## simonbaker

Aim......


----------



## roadfix

high

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8wvEC_cBU4


----------



## simonbaker

Tall....


----------



## roadfix

Walking...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXZFbllEgoE


----------



## Rascal

Marathon


----------



## roadfix

Man...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KNiCuujmGI


----------



## Rascal

Running


----------



## roadfix

Scared...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MBUu0tP_QM


----------



## simonbaker

Booo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

frightened


----------



## simonbaker

Halloween


----------



## roadfix

pumpkin


----------



## simonbaker

Bread


----------



## roadfix

money


----------



## Rascal

Dubloons.


----------



## simonbaker

Spanish


----------



## JustJoel

Bilingual


----------



## Rascal

Sign ( language)


----------



## JustJoel

Braille


----------



## simonbaker

Blind


----------



## luckytrim

Trust


----------



## JustJoel

Estate


----------



## luckytrim

Manor


----------



## JustJoel

Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

Peasantry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Landed


----------



## JustJoel

Alit


----------



## luckytrim

Dismounted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

thrown


----------



## luckytrim

Heaved


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

regurgitated


----------



## luckytrim

Ralph


----------



## simonbaker

Rodgers


----------



## luckytrim

Hornsby


----------



## simonbaker

Bruce


----------



## luckytrim

Sutter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Home


----------



## luckytrim

Mortgage


----------



## Rascal

Commitment


----------



## simonbaker

Marriage


----------



## Rascal

Babies


----------



## JustJoel

Infants


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## luckytrim

'Depend'


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Incontinence


----------



## JustJoel

Leakage


----------



## luckytrim

Unrestrained


----------



## JustJoel

Off-leash


----------



## Rascal

Bondage


----------



## simonbaker

Kinky


----------



## JustJoel

Boots


----------



## Rascal

Leather


----------



## JustJoel

Hide


----------



## Rascal

Steer


----------



## JustJoel

Bull


----------



## simonbaker

Stud


----------



## JustJoel

Player.


----------



## luckytrim

Thespian


----------



## JustJoel

Soliloquy


----------



## simonbaker

Tactical


----------



## luckytrim

Speech


----------



## JustJoel

Oration


----------



## luckytrim

Homily


----------



## simonbaker

Mass....


----------



## roadfix

destruction


----------



## simonbaker

Site


----------



## JustJoel

Location


----------



## roadfix

survey


----------



## JustJoel

Poll


----------



## luckytrim

Tax


----------



## Rascal

Serfs


----------



## JustJoel

Indentured


----------



## luckytrim

Servants


----------



## JustJoel

Butlers


----------



## luckytrim

Lurch


----------



## JustJoel

Stumble


----------



## luckytrim

Falter


----------



## simonbaker

Unsteady


----------



## JustJoel

Dizzy


----------



## luckytrim

Vertigo


----------



## simonbaker

Ear.....


----------



## roadfix

corn


----------



## JustJoel

Shtick


----------



## simonbaker

Gimmick


----------



## luckytrim

Gambit


----------



## JustJoel

Ploy


----------



## luckytrim

Maneuver


----------



## roadfix

steer


----------



## JustJoel

Manipulate


----------



## roadfix

brainwash


----------



## JustJoel

Hypnotize


----------



## simonbaker

(stop).  Smoking


----------



## JustJoel

Cessation


----------



## luckytrim

Confederacy


----------



## Rascal

Ulysses


----------



## roadfix

Grant


----------



## JustJoel

Bequest


----------



## Rascal

Donation


----------



## JustJoel

Charity


----------



## roadfix

deductible


----------



## simonbaker

Expenses


----------



## Rascal

Perks


----------



## JustJoel

Privilege


----------



## simonbaker

Right


----------



## JustJoel

Angle


----------



## luckytrim

Tangent


----------



## JustJoel

Intersect


----------



## luckytrim

Cloverleaf


----------



## simonbaker

Leprechaun


----------



## luckytrim

Rainbow


----------



## JustJoel

Bridge


----------



## luckytrim

No-Trump


----------



## simonbaker

Pinnocle


----------



## luckytrim

Canasta


----------



## JustJoel

Tricks


----------



## luckytrim

Treats


----------



## JustJoel

Morsels


----------



## luckytrim

Tidbits


----------



## simonbaker

Pineapple


----------



## JustJoel

Tropical


----------



## simonbaker

Paradise


----------



## luckytrim

Eden


----------



## roadfix

garden


----------



## simonbaker

Herb


----------



## Rascal

Basil


----------



## JustJoel

Pesto


----------



## simonbaker

Stuffed


----------



## JustJoel

Sated


----------



## simonbaker

Satisfied


----------



## JustJoel

Content


----------



## Rascal

Parental


----------



## JustJoel

Guidance


----------



## Rascal

Seeing (eye dog)


----------



## JustJoel

Support


----------



## roadfix

Group


----------



## JustJoel

Cluster


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Wine Grapes


----------



## luckytrim

(Hmmm; which to play off of .... GRAPES!)


(of) Wrath


----------



## JustJoel

Fury


----------



## luckytrim

Ferocity


----------



## JustJoel

Degree


----------



## luckytrim

Bachelor's


----------



## JustJoel

Undergraduate


----------



## luckytrim

Sophomore


----------



## roadfix

Freshm*a*n


----------



## simonbaker

Beginning


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(the) end


----------



## luckytrim

Finale


----------



## roadfix

Championship


----------



## simonbaker

State


----------



## Rascal

Ohio


----------



## roadfix

Bama


----------



## Rascal

Alam


----------



## roadfix

football


----------



## simonbaker

Pigskin


----------



## roadfix

wallet


----------



## Rascal

Greenbacks


----------



## JustJoel

Bills


----------



## roadfix

Buffalo


----------



## JustJoel

Bison


----------



## roadfix

game


----------



## JustJoel

Afoot


----------



## simonbaker

Yard


----------



## JustJoel

Scotland


----------



## simonbaker

Police


----------



## JustJoel

Patrol


----------



## luckytrim

Watchman


----------



## JustJoel

Guard


----------



## luckytrim

Secure


----------



## roadfix

loan


----------



## luckytrim

Shark


----------



## roadfix

attack


----------



## JustJoel

Jaws (dum-dum dum-dum, dum dum dum dum dum)


----------



## roadfix

Movie
_
"You're going to need a bigger boat."_


----------



## simonbaker

Tragic


----------



## roadfix

play


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## roadfix

Stop


----------



## simonbaker

Sign


----------



## roadfix

language


----------



## luckytrim

Dialect


----------



## simonbaker

Accent


----------



## roadfix

seasoning


----------



## simonbaker

Chipotle


----------



## luckytrim

Blackened


----------



## simonbaker

Salmon


----------



## roadfix

farmed


----------



## luckytrim

Plowed


----------



## simonbaker

Drunk


----------



## luckytrim

Smashed


----------



## roadfix

pumpkin


----------



## simonbaker

Desserts


----------



## luckytrim

Sorbet


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit


----------



## roadfix

Punch


----------



## simonbaker

Fight


----------



## Rascal

Cage


----------



## roadfix

Nicolas


----------



## simonbaker

Saint


----------



## Rascal

Christopher


----------



## simonbaker

Medal


----------



## roadfix

Metal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) Honor


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## JustJoel

Customer


----------



## simonbaker

Right?


----------



## JustJoel

Starboard


----------



## Rascal

Klingons


----------



## simonbaker

Spock


----------



## luckytrim

Logic


----------



## simonbaker

Cal....


----------



## JustJoel

Energy


----------



## luckytrim

Drink


----------



## JustJoel

Cocktail


----------



## simonbaker

Manhattan


----------



## luckytrim

Broadway


----------



## JustJoel

Theater (or theatre, for our friends across the Pond and Down Under)


----------



## luckytrim

Globe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boston


----------



## luckytrim

Beans


----------



## Rascal

Haricot


----------



## simonbaker

Common


----------



## Rascal

Everyday


----------



## simonbaker

Dishes


----------



## Rascal

Serves


----------



## simonbaker

Guests


----------



## JustJoel

Party


----------



## Rascal

Cocaine


----------



## roadfix

Snort


----------



## JustJoel

Shot


----------



## luckytrim

Put


----------



## simonbaker

Par...


----------



## luckytrim

....Cheesy !


----------



## simonbaker

Pictures


----------



## luckytrim

Visualizes


----------



## simonbaker

Phycic


----------



## luckytrim

Is that Psychic ??


If so , Fortuneteller


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

Hoax


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unbeliever


----------



## simonbaker

Educated


----------



## luckytrim

Doctorate


----------



## roadfix

degree


----------



## luckytrim

Celsius


----------



## simonbaker

Kelvin


----------



## roadfix

absolute


----------



## luckytrim

Infinity


----------



## simonbaker

Marriage


----------



## roadfix

Certificate


----------



## luckytrim

Degree


----------



## roadfix

Celsius


----------



## simonbaker

Kelvin


----------



## roadfix

Absolute


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka


----------



## luckytrim

(Deja Vu ??)


Martini


----------



## simonbaker

Dry....


----------



## simonbaker

Dry...


----------



## Rascal

Sahara


----------



## roadfix

Sonora


----------



## JustJoel

Desert


----------



## simonbaker

Arizona


----------



## roadfix

Wildcats


----------



## simonbaker

Lions


----------



## roadfix

Detroit


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## JustJoel

Kahlua


----------



## Rascal

Milk


----------



## JustJoel

(Drinking Kahlua with milk is just not right, so...)
Cream


----------



## simonbaker

Scicle


----------



## luckytrim

(Drinking Kahlua with Vodka is spot on )

Bike


----------



## JustJoel

Motorcycle


----------



## luckytrim

Angels


----------



## JustJoel

Wings


----------



## luckytrim

Airborne


----------



## JustJoel

Aloft


----------



## luckytrim

A Barn


----------



## JustJoel

Silo


----------



## luckytrim

Missle


----------



## JustJoel

Ballistic


----------



## luckytrim

Intercontinental


----------



## JustJoel

Global


----------



## luckytrim

Warming


----------



## JustJoel

(Hot) chocolate


----------



## luckytrim

Fondue


----------



## simonbaker

Melting


----------



## luckytrim

Pot


----------



## roadfix

weed


----------



## simonbaker

Legalize


----------



## JustJoel

Vindicate


----------



## simonbaker

Prosecution


----------



## roadfix

trial


----------



## luckytrim

Error


----------



## simonbaker

Free


----------



## luckytrim

Advice


----------



## roadfix

sound


----------



## JustJoel

Dive


----------



## roadfix

scuba


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cousteau


----------



## JustJoel

Oceanology


----------



## roadfix

currents


----------



## simonbaker

Raisins


----------



## JustJoel

Fresno


----------



## Rascal

Hippies


----------



## roadfix

Woodstock


----------



## Rascal

Joints


----------



## roadfix

dovetail


----------



## Rascal

Woodwork


----------



## simonbaker

Sculpture


----------



## roadfix

bronze


----------



## simonbaker

Penny


----------



## roadfix

copper


----------



## Rascal

Laundry


----------



## simonbaker

Maid


----------



## JustJoel

Housekeeper


----------



## roadfix

Servant


----------



## JustJoel

Serf


----------



## Rascal

Butler


----------



## JustJoel

Gentleman


----------



## simonbaker

Debonair


----------



## JustJoel

Suave


----------



## luckytrim

Sophisticated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

frumpy


----------



## luckytrim

Outdated


----------



## JustJoel

Passé


----------



## luckytrim

Obsolescent


----------



## JustJoel

Irrelevant


----------



## luckytrim

Moot


----------



## JustJoel

Tangential


----------



## luckytrim

Extraneous


----------



## JustJoel

Unnecessary


----------



## luckytrim

Moot


----------



## roadfix

point


----------



## simonbaker

Sharp


----------



## roadfix

edge


----------



## JustJoel

Rim..


----------



## roadfix

job

.


----------



## simonbaker

Hand


----------



## JustJoel

Applause


----------



## roadfix

ovation


----------



## simonbaker

Curtsey


----------



## roadfix

common


----------



## simonbaker

Courtesy


----------



## JustJoel

Average


----------



## roadfix

Joe


.


----------



## JustJoel

Java


----------



## simonbaker

Script


----------



## roadfix

font


----------



## simonbaker

Size


----------



## JustJoel

Important?


----------



## Rascal

Essential


----------



## simonbaker

Oils...


----------



## roadfix

massage


----------



## simonbaker

Liscenced


----------



## roadfix

cosmetologist


----------



## JustJoel

Stylist


----------



## roadfix

colorist


----------



## JustJoel

Salon


----------



## roadfix

spa


.


----------



## JustJoel

Baths


----------



## simonbaker

Bubble


----------



## Rascal

Squeak


----------



## simonbaker

Clean


----------



## Rascal

Spick


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## Rascal

Inclusion


----------



## simonbaker

Introvert


----------



## JustJoel

Wallflower


----------



## simonbaker

Paper


----------



## JustJoel

Trail


----------



## GilliAnne

Blazer


----------



## luckytrim

Boone


----------



## JustJoel

Windfall


----------



## luckytrim

Lottery


----------



## roadfix

ticket


----------



## luckytrim

Speeding


----------



## JustJoel

Violation


----------



## roadfix

citation


----------



## luckytrim

Quote


----------



## JustJoel

Points


----------



## luckytrim

Decimal


----------



## simonbaker

Arithmetic


----------



## roadfix

addition


----------



## luckytrim

Baby


----------



## roadfix

powder


----------



## luckytrim

Puff


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dragon


----------



## roadfix

lady


----------



## luckytrim

Foxy


----------



## JustJoel

Smokin’!


----------



## simonbaker

Ribs


----------



## luckytrim

Short


----------



## simonbaker

People


----------



## roadfix

Magazine


----------



## luckytrim

Stand


----------



## simonbaker

Alone


----------



## JustJoel

Apart


----------



## simonbaker

Pull..


----------



## roadfix

muscle


----------



## simonbaker

Milk


----------



## JustJoel

Calcium


----------



## simonbaker

Bones


----------



## JustJoel

Dominoes (actual dominoes, not the pizza chain!)


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## luckytrim

Buck


----------



## JustJoel

Henry


----------



## luckytrim

Morgan


----------



## simonbaker

Captain


----------



## luckytrim

Midnight


----------



## JustJoel

Curfew


----------



## luckytrim

Bed-Check


----------



## JustJoel

Dormitory


----------



## luckytrim

University


----------



## JustJoel

Expensive (in America, anyway)


----------



## simonbaker

Wealthy


----------



## roadfix

Billionaires


----------



## simonbaker

Crooked


----------



## roadfix

teeth


----------



## luckytrim

Cross-cut


----------



## roadfix

end-grain


----------



## simonbaker

Farmer


----------



## roadfix

Jon


.


----------



## simonbaker

Boy......


----------



## roadfix

George


----------



## simonbaker

Michael


----------



## JustJoel

Archangel


----------



## simonbaker

Prayers


----------



## JustJoel

Wishes


----------



## luckytrim

Lottery


----------



## simonbaker

Satisfaction


----------



## luckytrim

Guaranteed


----------



## simonbaker

Warranty


----------



## luckytrim

Insurance


----------



## simonbaker

Deductable


----------



## luckytrim

Co-Pay


----------



## JustJoel

Specialist


----------



## luckytrim

Savant


----------



## JustJoel

Prodigy


----------



## simonbaker

Genius


----------



## roadfix

Einstein


----------



## simonbaker

Mass.....


----------



## roadfix

Catholic


----------



## simonbaker

Genuflect


----------



## JustJoel

Transubstantiate


----------



## simonbaker

Offertory


----------



## JustJoel

Rosary


----------



## simonbaker

Holy


----------



## roadfix

Cow!


----------



## simonbaker

Calves


----------



## JustJoel

Shins


----------



## simonbaker

Gaurds


----------



## JustJoel

Goalies


----------



## roadfix

Soccer


----------



## simonbaker

Tournament


----------



## JustJoel

Joust


----------



## luckytrim

Lance


----------



## roadfix

Armstrong


----------



## luckytrim

Custer


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## luckytrim

That's TWO WORDS, fer cryin' out loud !


----------



## simonbaker

luckytrim said:


> That's TWO WORDS, fer cryin' out loud !



My bad.....

SD


----------



## Rascal

Sidetrack


----------



## simonbaker

Races


----------



## Rascal

Heart


----------



## simonbaker

Organ


----------



## Rascal

(Dr) Barnard.


----------



## simonbaker

Transplant


----------



## JustJoel

Relocate


----------



## Rascal

Emigrate


----------



## simonbaker

Aliens


----------



## JustJoel

Roswell


----------



## Rascal

Saucers


----------



## JustJoel

Frisbee


----------



## roadfix

Golf


----------



## JustJoel

Boring


----------



## luckytrim

Drill


----------



## roadfix

Bits


----------



## luckytrim

Pieces


----------



## JustJoel

Shards


----------



## luckytrim

Fragments


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

grenade


----------



## luckytrim

Anti-Personnel


----------



## roadfix

Mine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Claymore *


----------



## simonbaker

Sword


----------



## JustJoel

Excalibur


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Casino


----------



## JustJoel

Rip-off


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Disrobe


----------



## JustJoel

Uncover


----------



## simonbaker

Naked


----------



## roadfix

Juice


----------



## luckytrim

V-8


----------



## roadfix

Chevy


----------



## luckytrim

Levee


----------



## JustJoel

Dam (what the fish said when he hit a cement wall!)


----------



## luckytrim

Hoover


----------



## JustJoel

Vacuum


----------



## luckytrim

Space


----------



## JustJoel

Personal


----------



## roadfix

profile


----------



## simonbaker

Criminal


----------



## roadfix

activity


----------



## Rascal

Playground


----------



## simonbaker

Kids


----------



## roadfix

menu


----------



## JustJoel

Choices


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

prime


----------



## JustJoel

Realty


----------



## simonbaker

Estate


----------



## roadfix

Sale


----------



## simonbaker

Rummage


----------



## roadfix

Bazaar


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Rascal

Turkey.   (The country)


----------



## simonbaker

Thanksgiving


----------



## roadfix

Day

.


----------



## JustJoel

Calendar


----------



## simonbaker

Girl


----------



## roadfix

scout


----------



## JustJoel

Merit


----------



## Rascal

Woggle


----------



## JustJoel

Jitterbug


----------



## Rascal

Twist


----------



## JustJoel

Pretzel


----------



## luckytrim

Logic


----------



## simonbaker

Sensible


----------



## luckytrim

Decision


----------



## simonbaker

Analyze


----------



## JustJoel

Dissect


----------



## roadfix

cadaver


----------



## simonbaker

Corpse


----------



## roadfix

bury


----------



## luckytrim

Mausoleum


----------



## JustJoel

Cemetery


----------



## luckytrim

Churchyard


----------



## roadfix

homeless


----------



## luckytrim

Shelter


----------



## roadfix

bomb


----------



## JustJoel

Fail


----------



## roadfix

Safe


----------



## JustJoel

Vault


----------



## roadfix

Pole


----------



## simonbaker

Dancer


----------



## roadfix

stripper


----------



## JustJoel

G-string


----------



## roadfix

topless


----------



## JustJoel

Nekkid


----------



## Rascal

Jaybird


----------



## simonbaker

Joint


----------



## JustJoel

Doobie


----------



## Rascal

Hooter


----------



## JustJoel

Wings


----------



## simonbaker

Buffalo


----------



## JustJoel

Frigid


----------



## simonbaker

Cold


----------



## Rascal

Pegmarks


----------



## JustJoel

Cribbage


----------



## simonbaker

Wooden


----------



## JustJoel

Pinocchio


----------



## Rascal

Strings


----------



## JustJoel

Orchestra


----------



## Rascal

Theatre


----------



## JustJoel

Globe


----------



## simonbaker

Earth


----------



## JustJoel

Scorched


----------



## simonbaker

Milk


----------



## luckytrim

Toast


----------



## roadfix

French


----------



## luckytrim

Kiss


----------



## JustJoel

Smooch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

butt


----------



## JustJoel

Derrière


----------



## luckytrim

Bottom


----------



## simonbaker

Out..


----------



## JustJoel

Free


----------



## roadfix

agent


----------



## JustJoel

Spy...


----------



## simonbaker

Investigation


----------



## JustJoel

Experiment


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## JustJoel

Marijuana


----------



## roadfix

dispensary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

storefront


----------



## luckytrim

Facade


----------



## simonbaker

Pretense


----------



## luckytrim

Fake-out


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## luckytrim

Make-Believe


----------



## JustJoel

Fairytale


----------



## simonbaker

Child


----------



## JustJoel

Innocent (well, most of them)


----------



## simonbaker

Virgin


----------



## JustJoel

Pristine


----------



## simonbaker

Immaculate


----------



## roadfix

condition


----------



## simonbaker

Hairstyle


----------



## roadfix

hairdo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pompadour


----------



## simonbaker

Mistress


----------



## JustJoel

Poodle


----------



## simonbaker

Dogs


----------



## roadfix

leash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

collar


----------



## Rascal

Studded


----------



## luckytrim

Conception


----------



## JustJoel

Outset


----------



## Rascal

Onset


----------



## roadfix

beginning


----------



## simonbaker

Genisus


----------



## JustJoel

(I’m assuming that was meant be “Genesis”)
Birth


----------



## simonbaker

(Yes, my spelling needs work at times, I'll be the first to admit that!)

Right


----------



## JustJoel

Correct


----------



## simonbaker

Teacher


----------



## JustJoel

Mentor


----------



## Rascal

Suitor


----------



## simonbaker

Caring


----------



## JustJoel

Empathy


----------



## Rascal

Selfish


----------



## JustJoel

Self-centered


----------



## luckytrim

simonbaker said:


> (Yes, my spelling needs work at times, I'll be the first to admit that!)
> 
> Right




If I didn't have my Spell-Checker on............ 


Egotist


----------



## simonbaker

Vain


----------



## luckytrim

Swagger


----------



## simonbaker

Style


----------



## JustJoel

Elan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sir_Loin_of_Beef


----------



## simonbaker

Confidant


----------



## luckytrim

Self-Assured


----------



## simonbaker

Cockey


----------



## roadfix

arrogant


----------



## JustJoel

Pious


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reverent


----------



## luckytrim

Humble


----------



## roadfix

Pie

.


----------



## Rascal

Pastry


----------



## roadfix

Danish


----------



## Rascal

Denmark


----------



## simonbaker

Switzerland


----------



## roadfix

Austria


----------



## JustJoel

Choir


----------



## luckytrim

Vienna (Boy's)


----------



## simonbaker

Life (magazine)


----------



## luckytrim

Cycle


----------



## JustJoel

Sentence


----------



## luckytrim

Incarceration


----------



## simonbaker

Hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Courtney


----------



## luckytrim

Cox


----------



## JustJoel

Cable


----------



## luckytrim

Transatlantic


----------



## simonbaker

Flight


----------



## luckytrim

Runaway


----------



## simonbaker

Model


----------



## luckytrim

(No, that would be Runway !)


Car


----------



## simonbaker

Part's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nuggets

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_oem9BqUTI


----------



## simonbaker

Kibble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bits


----------



## simonbaker

Computer


----------



## luckytrim

Univac


----------



## roadfix

Medi-vac


----------



## luckytrim

Chopper


----------



## simonbaker

Chef


----------



## luckytrim

Julia


----------



## simonbaker

Wine


----------



## roadfix

snob


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## roadfix

Bastard  (beer)


----------



## Rascal

Illegitimate


----------



## roadfix

child


----------



## Rascal

Orphan


----------



## roadfix

Annie


----------



## simonbaker

Sister


----------



## luckytrim

Convent


----------



## simonbaker

Catholic


----------



## JustJoel

Saints


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## JustJoel

Pigskin


----------



## luckytrim

Rinds


----------



## JustJoel

Peels


----------



## luckytrim

Zest


----------



## roadfix

Soap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stone


----------



## JustJoel

Boulder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Colorado


----------



## simonbaker

Legalize


----------



## JustJoel

Legitimize


----------



## simonbaker

Accurate


----------



## roadfix

precise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slipshod


----------



## Rascal

Dodgy


----------



## simonbaker

Evasive


----------



## roadfix

teflon


----------



## Rascal

Don...


----------



## roadfix

gangsta


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## JustJoel

Boot


----------



## Rascal

Mussolini


----------



## luckytrim

Trump


----------



## roadfix

Tower


----------



## luckytrim

Babel


----------



## JustJoel

Polyglot


----------



## luckytrim

Bilingual


----------



## JustJoel

Versatile


----------



## luckytrim

Ambidextrous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

two-faced


----------



## luckytrim

(Harvey)  Dent


----------



## simonbaker

Comic's


----------



## luckytrim

Improv


----------



## simonbaker

Talented


----------



## JustJoel

Gifted


----------



## luckytrim

Donated


----------



## simonbaker

Intelligent


----------



## Rascal

Alien


----------



## simonbaker

Mars


----------



## JustJoel

Candy


----------



## Rascal

Wonker


----------



## simonbaker

Bar...


----------



## JustJoel

Cocktails


----------



## simonbaker

Scotch


----------



## Rascal

Screaming (orgasm)


----------



## simonbaker

Shot


----------



## JustJoel

Wounded


----------



## roadfix

Warrior


----------



## JustJoel

Veteran


----------



## luckytrim

Versed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schooled


----------



## simonbaker

Fishes


----------



## luckytrim

Casts


----------



## simonbaker

Leg....


----------



## luckytrim

Stretch


----------



## simonbaker

Yawn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boring


----------



## simonbaker

Recovery


----------



## Rascal

Resuscitation


----------



## simonbaker

Trauma


----------



## Rascal

Gushing


----------



## simonbaker

Waterfall


----------



## Rascal

Rainbow


----------



## roadfix

trout


----------



## Rascal

Salmon


----------



## simonbaker

Broiled


----------



## Rascal

Steamed


----------



## simonbaker

Aldente


----------



## roadfix

firm


----------



## simonbaker

Law....


----------



## JustJoel

Legislation


----------



## roadfix

veto


----------



## simonbaker

Kill.....


----------



## Rascal

Contract


----------



## roadfix

Binding


----------



## JustJoel

Bandage


----------



## simonbaker

Wound


----------



## luckytrim

Pissed !


----------



## roadfix

Off

.


----------



## luckytrim

Road


----------



## simonbaker

Back


----------



## luckytrim

Forth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

and long (with less than 2 minutes on the clock)


----------



## simonbaker

Sentence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

complex


----------



## luckytrim

Mall


----------



## roadfix

Strip


----------



## luckytrim

Tease


----------



## JustJoel

Flirt


----------



## luckytrim

Coquette


----------



## JustJoel

Seducer


----------



## luckytrim

Bacon !!


----------



## JustJoel

Breakfast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

burrito


----------



## JustJoel

Wrap


----------



## luckytrim

Cloak


----------



## roadfix

Dagger


----------



## luckytrim

Spy


----------



## simonbaker

Eye.


----------



## luckytrim

Glasses


----------



## simonbaker

Wine


----------



## JustJoel

Sommelier


----------



## roadfix

expert


----------



## luckytrim

Ace


----------



## Rascal

Spitfire


----------



## roadfix

Zero


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nada


----------



## roadfix

Nadia


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gymnastics


----------



## roadfix

1976


----------



## simonbaker

Birthday


----------



## roadfix

Bicentennial


----------



## simonbaker

Nations


----------



## roadfix

United


----------



## simonbaker

Way..


----------



## luckytrim

Appian


----------



## Rascal

Cloud


----------



## roadfix

Nine


----------



## simonbaker

(is). Enough


----------



## roadfix

Eight


----------



## JustJoel

Planets (sorry, Pluto!)


----------



## simonbaker

Align


----------



## Rascal

Laser


----------



## roadfix

Beam


----------



## Rascal

Scotty


----------



## JustJoel

Terrier


----------



## luckytrim

Feisty


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## JustJoel

Agitated


----------



## simonbaker

Washer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

window


----------



## simonbaker

Blinds


----------



## JustJoel

(Window) treatments


----------



## roadfix

conditioner


----------



## JustJoel

Moisturizer


----------



## simonbaker

Lotion


----------



## luckytrim

Calamine


----------



## JustJoel

Itchy


----------



## luckytrim

Scratchy


----------



## JustJoel

Rash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scratchy


----------



## luckytrim

C'mon ! Just used one post ago !


Playing off Rash .......


Audacious


----------



## Rascal

Arrogant


----------



## roadfix

...Bastard (beer)


----------



## simonbaker

Keg...


----------



## Rascal

Homer


----------



## simonbaker

Simpson


----------



## Rascal

Moes


----------



## JustJoel

Holier-than-thou


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## roadfix

Science


----------



## simonbaker

Experiment


----------



## roadfix

Philadelphia


----------



## Rascal

Liberty


----------



## simonbaker

Statue


----------



## JustJoel

Monument


----------



## simonbaker

Grave


----------



## JustJoel

Serious


----------



## roadfix

Eats


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## Rascal

Jimmy


----------



## simonbaker

Cricket


----------



## roadfix

lighter


----------



## simonbaker

Yogurt


----------



## JustJoel

Curdled


----------



## simonbaker

Sour


----------



## JustJoel

Pucker


----------



## Rascal

Voluptuous


----------



## JustJoel

Plentiful


----------



## luckytrim

Cornucopia


----------



## JustJoel

Bounty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wanted


----------



## JustJoel

Desired


----------



## simonbaker

Romance


----------



## JustJoel

Candlelight


----------



## simonbaker

Vigil


----------



## JustJoel

Wake


----------



## simonbaker

Tired


----------



## luckytrim

Jaded


----------



## simonbaker

Journalist


----------



## luckytrim

Scoop


----------



## roadfix

double


----------



## luckytrim

Shot


----------



## roadfix

Buck


----------



## luckytrim

Naked


----------



## roadfix

streaker


----------



## simonbaker

Hippie's


----------



## luckytrim

Trip


----------



## roadfix

Hazard


----------



## simonbaker

LSD...


----------



## luckytrim

(Sand) trap


----------



## JustJoel

Acid


----------



## roadfix

drop


----------



## luckytrim

Dead


----------



## simonbaker

Mourn


----------



## JustJoel

Grieve


----------



## luckytrim

Keening


----------



## luckytrim

To all of my fellow travelers in this game, may I suggest.....


After you open the box to list your word, scroll down and ensure that the word you are replying to is still the last word posted....


----------



## simonbaker

Wailing


----------



## luckytrim

Wall


----------



## roadfix

Street


----------



## luckytrim

Smarts


----------



## JustJoel

Stings


----------



## roadfix

Bees


----------



## JustJoel

Honey


----------



## simonbaker

Darling


----------



## Rascal

Sweetheart


----------



## roadfix

Deal


----------



## luckytrim

Poker


----------



## roadfix

table


----------



## luckytrim

Mesa


----------



## JustJoel

Butte


----------



## roadfix

Crested


----------



## Rascal

Parakeet


----------



## simonbaker

Annoying


----------



## JustJoel

Pestering


----------



## simonbaker

Irritating


----------



## Rascal

Pest


----------



## JustJoel

Vermin


----------



## Rascal

Possum


----------



## JustJoel

Roadkill


----------



## luckytrim

Recipes


----------



## simonbaker

Thanksgiving


----------



## luckytrim

Turduken


----------



## JustJoel

Egregious


----------



## luckytrim

Preposterous


----------



## JustJoel

Ridiculous


----------



## luckytrim

Laughable


----------



## JustJoel

Pointless


----------



## luckytrim

Irrelevant


----------



## JustJoel

Moot


----------



## luckytrim

Point


----------



## roadfix

Cape


----------



## luckytrim

Buffalo


----------



## roadfix

Bill


----------



## Rascal

Silence ( of the lambs)


----------



## roadfix

(The) Sound (of)


----------



## simonbaker

Theatrical


----------



## roadfix

production


----------



## simonbaker

Line


----------



## roadfix

dancing


----------



## simonbaker

Square


----------



## roadfix

Town


----------



## simonbaker

Players


----------



## JustJoel

Thespians


----------



## simonbaker

Greek


----------



## JustJoel

Tragedy


----------



## simonbaker

Song


----------



## JustJoel

Nightingale


----------



## Rascal

Cuckoo


----------



## JustJoel

Clock


----------



## simonbaker

Work


----------



## luckytrim

Ethic


----------



## roadfix

Committee


----------



## JustJoel

Panel


----------



## luckytrim

Drywall


----------



## JustJoel

Sheetrock


----------



## simonbaker

Remodel


----------



## luckytrim

Addition


----------



## simonbaker

Build


----------



## luckytrim

Arnold


----------



## simonbaker

Hey......


----------



## luckytrim

Schoolgirl


----------



## roadfix

there!


----------



## JustJoel

Pigtails


----------



## luckytrim

Pippi


----------



## simonbaker

Longstocking


----------



## luckytrim

Freckles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skittlespox


----------



## luckytrim

Rainbow


----------



## simonbaker

Rust


----------



## JustJoel

Oxidation


----------



## luckytrim

Transmutation


----------



## roadfix

patina


----------



## simonbaker

Sheen


----------



## roadfix

satin


----------



## simonbaker

Lace


----------



## luckytrim

Chantilly


----------



## simonbaker

Pretty


----------



## roadfix

Woman


----------



## luckytrim

Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

Awe....


----------



## roadfix

Awesome


----------



## luckytrim

Righteous


----------



## roadfix

Brothers


----------



## Rascal

(In) arms


----------



## simonbaker

Guns


----------



## roadfix

& Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Daisies


----------



## simonbaker

Pushing (up)


----------



## Rascal

Weights


----------



## simonbaker

(&). Measures


----------



## roadfix

Safety


----------



## simonbaker

Net...


----------



## roadfix

worth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cost


----------



## roadfix

effective


----------



## simonbaker

Exlax


----------



## JustJoel

Movement


----------



## simonbaker

Bowel


----------



## JustJoel

Depths


----------



## roadfix

Ocean


----------



## JustJoel

Tides


----------



## simonbaker

&#55356;&#57106; Moon


----------



## luckytrim

Satellite


----------



## JustJoel

Communications


----------



## luckytrim

Conversation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

argument


----------



## luckytrim

Debate


----------



## roadfix

Political


----------



## luckytrim

Dirty


----------



## JustJoel

Muddy


----------



## luckytrim

Waters


----------



## roadfix

Maxine


----------



## JustJoel

Springs


----------



## luckytrim

(Playing off Maxine)  Cartoon


----------



## simonbaker

Anime


----------



## luckytrim

Japanese


----------



## simonbaker

Rice


----------



## luckytrim

(San Francisco) Treat


----------



## simonbaker

Trick


----------



## luckytrim

Bamboozle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

swindle


----------



## simonbaker

Ponzi


----------



## luckytrim

Scam


----------



## simonbaker

Telemarketers


----------



## luckytrim

Spammers


----------



## JustJoel

Hackers


----------



## simonbaker

Arborist


----------



## luckytrim

Lumberjack


----------



## simonbaker

Paul. (Bunyan)


----------



## JustJoel

Blue


----------



## simonbaker

Ox.....


----------



## JustJoel

Hairy


----------



## JustJoel

Hairy


----------



## JustJoel

Sorry, don’t know why that posted twice.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Potter


----------



## JustJoel

Wheel


----------



## roadfix

Fortune


----------



## JustJoel

Fame


----------



## luckytrim

Fortune


----------



## roadfix

Cookies


----------



## luckytrim

Messages


----------



## JustJoel

Voicemail


----------



## luckytrim

Tweet


----------



## simonbaker

Facebook


----------



## luckytrim

Profile


----------



## JustJoel

Resumé


----------



## luckytrim

History


----------



## simonbaker

Channel


----------



## JustJoel

Strait


----------



## simonbaker

George


----------



## luckytrim

Gobel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Warming


----------



## luckytrim

Cocoa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Krispies


----------



## luckytrim

Cracklins


----------



## JustJoel

Skin


----------



## roadfix

cancer


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeful


----------



## JustJoel

Optimistic


----------



## roadfix

prognosis


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## Rascal

Seasons


----------



## roadfix

Greetings


----------



## simonbaker

Hello


----------



## roadfix

Kitty


----------



## Rascal

Pussy


----------



## simonbaker

Meow


----------



## Rascal

Whiskers


----------



## simonbaker

Sharp


----------



## Rascal

Ginzu (knife)


----------



## simonbaker

Stainless


----------



## Rascal

Toilet


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## JustJoel

Cellblock


----------



## luckytrim

Cholesterol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Triglycerides


----------



## luckytrim

Lipids


----------



## simonbaker

Glucose


----------



## luckytrim

Glue


----------



## simonbaker

Paste


----------



## luckytrim

Ctrl-v


----------



## simonbaker

Highlighted


----------



## luckytrim

Bold


----------



## simonbaker

(&). Beautiful


----------



## luckytrim

Dreamer


----------



## simonbaker

Peaceful


----------



## luckytrim

Pastoral


----------



## JustJoel

Serene


----------



## luckytrim

Placid


----------



## JustJoel

Lake


----------



## luckytrim

Veronica


----------



## JustJoel

Archie


----------



## luckytrim

Moore


----------



## roadfix

Roger


----------



## luckytrim

Waters


----------



## simonbaker

Holy


----------



## roadfix

Spirit


----------



## luckytrim

Kidnap


----------



## simonbaker

Alcohol


----------



## JustJoel

Please?


----------



## luckytrim

(Pay ) ATTENTION !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

At ease


----------



## luckytrim

Retired


----------



## JustJoel

Sleeping


----------



## luckytrim

Sickness


----------



## simonbaker

Contagious


----------



## JustJoel

Pandemic


----------



## simonbaker

Spread


----------



## JustJoel

Schmear


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwich


----------



## JustJoel

Panini


----------



## simonbaker

Wrap


----------



## JustJoel

Sarong


----------



## simonbaker

Asian


----------



## JustJoel

Oriental


----------



## simonbaker

Geisha


----------



## JustJoel

Kimono


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fundoshi


----------



## simonbaker

Underwear


----------



## roadfix

Thermal


----------



## luckytrim

Warming


----------



## simonbaker

Igloo


----------



## luckytrim

Wigwam


----------



## simonbaker

Alaska


----------



## luckytrim

(Ain't no wigwams in Alaska lol)




Minnesota


----------



## simonbaker

Home


----------



## JustJoel

Hearth


----------



## luckytrim

Poker


----------



## JustJoel

Gambling


----------



## luckytrim

Dice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slice


----------



## luckytrim

(In the) Rough


----------



## JustJoel

Tumble


----------



## simonbaker

Weed


----------



## luckytrim

Killer


----------



## JustJoel

Wicked


----------



## luckytrim

Broadway (musical)


----------



## JustJoel

Stage


----------



## luckytrim

Coach


----------



## JustJoel

Economy


----------



## roadfix

class


----------



## luckytrim

Genus


----------



## JustJoel

Group


----------



## luckytrim

Rates


----------



## roadfix

interest


----------



## luckytrim

Engrossment


----------



## JustJoel

Obsession


----------



## roadfix

perfume


----------



## simonbaker

Cologne


----------



## JustJoel

Scent


----------



## roadfix

(of a) Woman


----------



## JustJoel

Mother


----------



## roadfix

Mary


----------



## JustJoel

Virgin


----------



## roadfix

Airlines


----------



## JustJoel

Aviation


----------



## simonbaker

Tower


----------



## roadfix

Trump


----------



## JustJoel

Sociopath


----------



## simonbaker

Excentric


----------



## JustJoel

Whimsical


----------



## simonbaker

Mischievous


----------



## JustJoel

Impish


----------



## simonbaker

Naughty


----------



## JustJoel

Nice


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasent


----------



## JustJoel

Likeable


----------



## simonbaker

Friend


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

James Taylor


----------



## roadfix

Swift


----------



## luckytrim

Bolt


----------



## JustJoel

Lightning


----------



## luckytrim

Greased


----------



## JustJoel

Lubricated


----------



## luckytrim

Trojans


----------



## JustJoel

Greeks


----------



## luckytrim

Gifts


----------



## roadfix

shower


----------



## luckytrim

Meteor


----------



## simonbaker

Show


----------



## JustJoel

Concert


----------



## simonbaker

Tina


----------



## JustJoel

Turner


----------



## roadfix

Ted   

.


----------



## simonbaker

Retired


----------



## Rascal

Retread


----------



## luckytrim

recondition


----------



## simonbaker

Strip


----------



## Rascal

Teaser


----------



## simonbaker

Pleaser


----------



## JustJoel

Pasties


----------



## roadfix

Michigan


----------



## JustJoel

Motown


----------



## roadfix

Records


----------



## JustJoel

Vinyl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tiles


----------



## JustJoel

Roofing


----------



## Rascal

Corrugated


----------



## luckytrim

Fluted


----------



## JustJoel

Champagne


----------



## luckytrim

Magnum


----------



## JustJoel

Bottle


----------



## luckytrim

Breast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chicken


----------



## simonbaker

(&). Dumplings


----------



## JustJoel

Kreplach


----------



## luckytrim

Pasties


----------



## JustJoel

Pierogi


----------



## simonbaker

Boiled


----------



## roadfix

eggs


----------



## JustJoel

Ova...


----------



## roadfix

oval


----------



## simonbaker

Shape


----------



## Rascal

Buxom


----------



## simonbaker

Plump


----------



## Rascal

Svelte


----------



## JustJoel

Hourglass


----------



## roadfix

figure


----------



## JustJoel

Number


----------



## simonbaker

One...


----------



## roadfix

only


----------



## Rascal

(The) lonely.


----------



## simonbaker

Unhappy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

miserable


----------



## JustJoel

Morose


----------



## Rascal

Depressed


----------



## JustJoel

Saddened


----------



## luckytrim

Disheartened


----------



## JustJoel

Grieving


----------



## luckytrim

Keener


----------



## JustJoel

Honed


----------



## roadfix

sharp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pain


----------



## roadfix

killer


----------



## luckytrim

Jerry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Governor Moonbeam) Brown


----------



## luckytrim

Leroy


----------



## simonbaker

Minnesota


----------



## roadfix

Fats


----------



## simonbaker

Domino


----------



## roadfix

effect


----------



## simonbaker

Reaction


----------



## luckytrim

Retort


----------



## JustJoel

Comeback


----------



## Rascal

Reply


----------



## JustJoel

Answer


----------



## Rascal

Question


----------



## simonbaker

Everything


----------



## Rascal

Totality


----------



## simonbaker

Emptyness


----------



## Rascal

Void


----------



## JustJoel

Annulled


----------



## Rascal

Wedding


----------



## JustJoel

Nuptials


----------



## luckytrim

Rejuvenate


----------



## simonbaker

Exilerating


----------



## luckytrim

(What a ) Rush


----------



## roadfix

Adrenaline


----------



## luckytrim

Epinephrine


----------



## simonbaker

Allergies


----------



## JustJoel

Histamines


----------



## simonbaker

Prescription


----------



## luckytrim

Rx   That translates to 



"Recipe"


----------



## JustJoel

Dosage


----------



## luckytrim

Measure


----------



## roadfix

Meter


----------



## luckytrim

Metronome


----------



## JustJoel

Tempo


----------



## luckytrim

Pace


----------



## JustJoel

Fidget


----------



## luckytrim

Twiddle


----------



## JustJoel

Thumbs


----------



## luckytrim

All


----------



## simonbaker

Detergent. (laundry)


----------



## luckytrim

Tide


----------



## simonbaker

Ocean


----------



## Rascal

Pacific


----------



## simonbaker

Railway


----------



## Rascal

Siberian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

orchestra


----------



## simonbaker

Magnificent


----------



## JustJoel

Epic


----------



## simonbaker

Monumental


----------



## JustJoel

(Oh jeez, I hate to say it) HUGE!


----------



## Rascal

Ben.... (Hur)


----------



## JustJoel

Chariot


----------



## Rascal

Tututankumu


----------



## luckytrim

Carter


----------



## simonbaker

Jimmy


----------



## luckytrim

Sprinkles


----------



## simonbaker

Cupcake


----------



## JustJoel

Muffin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hostess


----------



## luckytrim

Twinkies


----------



## JustJoel

Wimps


----------



## simonbaker

Faries


----------



## luckytrim

Tinkerbell


----------



## simonbaker

Peterpan


----------



## luckytrim

(Two Words, Amigo... whereas Tinkerbell is one... That being said, we'll play off it .)


Hook


----------



## roadfix

Line


----------



## luckytrim

(Wait for it .........)


Sinker


----------



## roadfix

Titanic


----------



## luckytrim

Gigantic


----------



## Rascal

T rex


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Godzilla


----------



## simonbaker

Dinosaur


----------



## roadfix

extinct


----------



## simonbaker

Obsolete


----------



## Rascal

Gone


----------



## simonbaker

Dust


----------



## roadfix

Storm


----------



## JustJoel

Gale


----------



## roadfix

Force


----------



## JustJoel

Majeur


----------



## simonbaker

Superior


----------



## JustJoel

Excellent


----------



## roadfix

Credit


----------



## JustJoel

Visa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

passport


----------



## luckytrim

Documentation


----------



## roadfix

Certified


----------



## luckytrim

Proven


----------



## JustJoel

Irrefutable


----------



## luckytrim

Gospel


----------



## JustJoel

(New) testament


----------



## simonbaker

Mass..


----------



## luckytrim

... Extinction


----------



## simonbaker

Dinosaurs


----------



## luckytrim

Cassowary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big Bird


----------



## luckytrim

So, once again Sir;
Which word should I play off of ??


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Big Bird



Kindergarten


----------



## Rascal

Stakes ( horse race)


----------



## simonbaker

Charbroiled


----------



## Rascal

Grilled


----------



## simonbaker

Salmon


----------



## roadfix

skin


----------



## simonbaker

Less..


----------



## Rascal

Naked


----------



## simonbaker

Streaking


----------



## Rascal

Bouncing


----------



## simonbaker

Tiger


----------



## JustJoel

Jungle


----------



## simonbaker

Gym...


----------



## JustJoel

Sauna


----------



## simonbaker

Steam ( room)


----------



## JustJoel

Engine


----------



## simonbaker

Train


----------



## JustJoel

Caboose


----------



## simonbaker

Railroad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crossing


----------



## JustJoel

Pedestrian


----------



## simonbaker

Sign


----------



## roadfix

Language


----------



## JustJoel

Dialect


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

accent


----------



## Rascal

Drawl


----------



## JustJoel

Brogue


----------



## Rascal

Southern.


----------



## JustJoel

Cross


----------



## simonbaker

Rugged


----------



## Rascal

Weary


----------



## simonbaker

Fatigued


----------



## JustJoel

Overwhelmed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trashed


----------



## simonbaker

Apartment


----------



## JustJoel

Condominium


----------



## simonbaker

Payment


----------



## JustJoel

Remittance


----------



## simonbaker

Mail


----------



## roadfix

room


----------



## simonbaker

Escape


----------



## roadfix

(from) Alcatraz


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attica


----------



## simonbaker

Riot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quiet


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## roadfix

(of) mind


----------



## simonbaker

(over) matter


----------



## roadfix

(of) fact


----------



## Rascal

Fiction


----------



## roadfix

Pulp


----------



## JustJoel

Paper


----------



## Rascal

Mache


----------



## JustJoel

Starch


----------



## roadfix

Corn


----------



## JustJoel

Cobs


----------



## simonbaker

Pipe


----------



## roadfix

organ


----------



## simonbaker

Donor


----------



## JustJoel

Philanthropist


----------



## simonbaker

Benefactor


----------



## JustJoel

(Sugar) daddy


----------



## Rascal

Sucker


----------



## simonbaker

Lollipop


----------



## JustJoel

Tootsie


----------



## simonbaker

Pop...


----------



## Rascal

Weasel


----------



## simonbaker

Monkey


----------



## Rascal

Spanking


----------



## JustJoel

Punishment


----------



## simonbaker

Whip


----------



## roadfix

Submission


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

surrender


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet


----------



## JustJoel

Cloying


----------



## simonbaker

Sicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Puke


----------



## simonbaker

(&) snot


----------



## JustJoel

Mucus


----------



## simonbaker

Flu...


----------



## roadfix

shot


----------



## simonbaker

Fired


----------



## Rascal

Pottery


----------



## roadfix

glazed


----------



## simonbaker

Donut's


----------



## roadfix

cops


----------



## simonbaker

Robber's


----------



## JustJoel

Thieves


----------



## roadfix

Gypsies


----------



## simonbaker

Tramps


----------



## JustJoel

Scalliwags


----------



## simonbaker

Pirates


----------



## JustJoel

Outlaws


----------



## simonbaker

In-laws


----------



## JustJoel

Cursed


----------



## simonbaker

Voodoo


----------



## JustJoel

Magic


----------



## roadfix

Carpet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shampoo


----------



## simonbaker

Dog...


----------



## Rascal

Kujo.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

King


----------



## simonbaker

Trump


----------



## JustJoel

Bridge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kwai


----------



## JustJoel

River


----------



## simonbaker

Water


----------



## JustJoel

Hydration


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hydroponic


----------



## simonbaker

Nutrients


----------



## Rascal

Nitrogen


----------



## simonbaker

Oxide


----------



## Rascal

Rust


----------



## simonbaker

Freckles


----------



## JustJoel

Moles


----------



## simonbaker

Hairy


----------



## JustJoel

Yeti


----------



## simonbaker

Cooler


----------



## JustJoel

Thermos


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## JustJoel

Java


----------



## Rascal

Volcano


----------



## roadfix

Eruption


----------



## JustJoel

Zit...


----------



## simonbaker

Acne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roadrunner


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## JustJoel

Animation


----------



## simonbaker

Computerized


----------



## roadfix

automation


----------



## Rascal

Robotics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

..AI..


----------



## JustJoel

Siri


----------



## simonbaker

Phone


----------



## JustJoel

Mobile


----------



## simonbaker

Alabama


----------



## Rascal

Sweet (home)


----------



## JustJoel

Dessert


----------



## Rascal

Decadent


----------



## JustJoel

Sinful


----------



## simonbaker

Confession


----------



## JustJoel

Atonement


----------



## simonbaker

Reparation


----------



## JustJoel

Settlement


----------



## simonbaker

Agreement


----------



## roadfix

contract


----------



## simonbaker

Legal


----------



## JustJoel

Judicial


----------



## simonbaker

Government


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chaotic


----------



## simonbaker

Understatement


----------



## JustJoel

Hyperbole


----------



## Rascal

Bullsh$&


----------



## simonbaker

Manure


----------



## roadfix

fertilizer


----------



## simonbaker

Grow


----------



## JustJoel

Expand


----------



## Rascal

Foam


----------



## roadfix

Insulation


----------



## JustJoel

Fiberglass


----------



## simonbaker

Manufactured


----------



## JustJoel

Assembled


----------



## simonbaker

Factory


----------



## JustJoel

Automated


----------



## roadfix

banking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

turning


----------



## JustJoel

Pivoting


----------



## Rascal

Twisting


----------



## JustJoel

Dancing


----------



## roadfix

(with) Stars


----------



## JustJoel

Celebrities (don’t get me started on DWTS. It’s become a parody of itself!)


----------



## simonbaker

(&) Stripes


----------



## JustJoel

Zebras


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo...


----------



## JustJoel

Cages


----------



## simonbaker

Confined


----------



## JustJoel

Tethered


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

manure


----------



## Rascal

Fertiliser


----------



## JustJoel

Nitrogen


----------



## Rascal

Phosphate


----------



## JustJoel

Soap


----------



## simonbaker

Opera


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fat Lady


----------



## simonbaker

Sings


----------



## roadfix

(The) Voice


----------



## Rascal

Tonsils


----------



## simonbaker

Adnoids


----------



## JustJoel

Sinuses


----------



## simonbaker

Congested


----------



## JustJoel

Allergies


----------



## simonbaker

Seasonal


----------



## JustJoel

Rotation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Axis


----------



## JustJoel

(Of) evil


----------



## simonbaker

Wicked


----------



## JustJoel

Witch


----------



## simonbaker

Warlock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wizard


----------



## roadfix

Pinball


----------



## simonbaker

Antique


----------



## roadfix

furniture


----------



## simonbaker

Mart


----------



## roadfix

Cart


----------



## Rascal

Donkey


----------



## roadfix

Kong


----------



## simonbaker

Mario


----------



## roadfix

Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

Musketeers


----------



## JustJoel

Mercenaries


----------



## simonbaker

Charity


----------



## JustJoel

Philanthropy


----------



## simonbaker

Wise


----------



## JustJoel

Rabbi


----------



## simonbaker

Jewish


----------



## JustJoel

Semitic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kosher


----------



## JustJoel

Salt


----------



## roadfix

Lake


----------



## simonbaker

Cabin


----------



## roadfix

Log  

.


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## roadfix

hugger


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## Rascal

Steinlager


----------



## simonbaker

Corona


----------



## Rascal

Peroni


----------



## simonbaker

Bar...


----------



## Rascal

Hop...


----------



## simonbaker

Bunny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slippers


----------



## simonbaker

Slide


----------



## Rascal

Slippery


----------



## JustJoel

Unctuous


----------



## simonbaker

Flattering


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

insulting


----------



## simonbaker

Offended


----------



## JustJoel

(I’m really curious as to how we got here from “unctuous,” which means “oily.”

Incensed


----------



## simonbaker

JustJoel said:


> (I’m really curious as to how we got here from “unctuous,” which means “oily.”
> 
> Incensed



He seemed anxious to please, but not in an Unctuous way (flattering)...  Wikipedia


----------



## simonbaker

Playing off incensed...

Oils. (essential)


----------



## JustJoel

Balms


----------



## simonbaker

Lotion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Motion


----------



## simonbaker

Relativity


----------



## JustJoel

Physics


----------



## Rascal

Scientists


----------



## JustJoel

Laboratories


----------



## simonbaker

Expirements


----------



## JustJoel

Trials


----------



## simonbaker

Free


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gratis


----------



## simonbaker

Grateful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

thankless


----------



## simonbaker

Unappreciative


----------



## roadfix

idiot


----------



## simonbaker

Challenged


----------



## Rascal

Mentally


----------



## roadfix

ill   



.


----------



## Rascal

Nurse


----------



## simonbaker

Registered


----------



## roadfix

(to) vote


----------



## simonbaker

Politics


----------



## JustJoel

Government


----------



## simonbaker

Subsides


----------



## roadfix

calm


----------



## simonbaker

Down


----------



## JustJoel

Underneath


----------



## simonbaker

Below


----------



## roadfix

Zero


----------



## JustJoel

Naught


----------



## simonbaker

Nothing


----------



## JustJoel

Void


----------



## roadfix

Warranty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

expressed


----------



## simonbaker

Concern


----------



## Rascal

Whereabouts


----------



## roadfix

missing


----------



## simonbaker

Persons


----------



## Rascal

Persona


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

non grata


----------



## simonbaker

Foriegner


----------



## JustJoel

Tourist


----------



## Rascal

Rockstar


----------



## JustJoel

Troublemaker


----------



## Rascal

Destroying


----------



## JustJoel

Annihilate


----------



## Rascal

Exterminate


----------



## JustJoel

Genocide


----------



## simonbaker

Death


----------



## JustJoel

Transition


----------



## roadfix

interchange


----------



## JustJoel

Freeway


----------



## simonbaker

Rushing


----------



## Rascal

Blood


----------



## simonbaker

Brother's


----------



## Rascal

James (gang)


----------



## simonbaker

Bible


----------



## JustJoel

Gutenberg


----------



## simonbaker

Revolution


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Industrial


----------



## JustJoel

Pollution


----------



## simonbaker

Smog


----------



## Rascal

Shanghai


----------



## JustJoel

Crab


----------



## simonbaker

Legs


----------



## JustJoel

Limbs


----------



## roadfix

amputate


----------



## simonbaker

Prothetic


----------



## JustJoel

Artificial


----------



## simonbaker

Sweeteners


----------



## JustJoel

Bribes


----------



## Rascal

Backhanders


----------



## simonbaker

Crook


----------



## roadfix

Nixon


----------



## simonbaker

Watergate


----------



## roadfix

tapes


----------



## Rascal

Recordings


----------



## JustJoel

Tracks


----------



## simonbaker

Bunny


----------



## JustJoel

Killer


----------



## simonbaker

Cereal


----------



## Itzme

Breakfast


----------



## simonbaker

Brunch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Champagne


----------



## JustJoel

Mimosas!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bottomless


----------



## JustJoel

Pit...


----------



## roadfix

Bull


----------



## simonbaker

Crap


----------



## JustJoel

Dice


----------



## simonbaker

Chop


----------



## roadfix

Karate


----------



## simonbaker

Kid...


----------



## Rascal

Goat


----------



## JustJoel

Patsy


----------



## Rascal

Stool


----------



## simonbaker

Softener


----------



## Rascal

Fabric


----------



## JustJoel

Cloth


----------



## Itzme

Shirt


----------



## simonbaker

Less...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nesman


----------



## simonbaker

Radio


----------



## JustJoel

Frequency


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kenneth


----------



## simonbaker

Prostate


----------



## Rascal

Operate


----------



## JustJoel

Invasive


----------



## simonbaker

Numb


----------



## JustJoel

Anesthetized


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

painless


----------



## JustJoel

Soothed


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## JustJoel

Chiropractic


----------



## simonbaker

Acupuncture


----------



## JustJoel

Homeopathy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Osteopathy


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## JustJoel

Insurance


----------



## simonbaker

Outrageous


----------



## roadfix

despicable


----------



## JustJoel

Abhorrent


----------



## Rascal

Hidious


----------



## Itzme

UGLY


----------



## JustJoel

Coyote


----------



## simonbaker

Howl


----------



## JustJoel

Beagle


----------



## Rascal

Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

Snoopy


----------



## Rascal

Xmas


----------



## JustJoel

Stolen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grinch


----------



## JustJoel

Scrooge


----------



## Rascal

Duck


----------



## JustJoel

Mallard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Doctor


----------



## simonbaker

Pharenseic. (sp)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(forensic) psychology


----------



## roadfix

major


----------



## JustJoel

Psychiatry


----------



## Rascal

Blotter (ink)


----------



## JustJoel

Rorschach


----------



## Rascal

Association


----------



## JustJoel

Acquaintance


----------



## simonbaker

Distant


----------



## roadfix

relative


----------



## Rascal

Cousin


----------



## roadfix

first


----------



## JustJoel

Removed


----------



## simonbaker

Once


----------



## JustJoel

Insufficient (once is not enough!)


----------



## simonbaker

Lol...

Fund's


----------



## roadfix

Mutual


----------



## JustJoel

Agreed


----------



## simonbaker

Misunderstood


----------



## Itzme

confused


----------



## simonbaker

Bewildered


----------



## JustJoel

Bewitched


----------



## simonbaker

Sitcom


----------



## JustJoel

Broadcast


----------



## roadfix

Network


----------



## simonbaker

Social


----------



## JustJoel

Conglomerate


----------



## simonbaker

Combination


----------



## Rascal

Mixing


----------



## JustJoel

Combining


----------



## Rascal

Weaving


----------



## simonbaker

(through).    Traffic


----------



## JustJoel

Signal


----------



## simonbaker

Direction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lost


----------



## roadfix

(in) Space


----------



## simonbaker

Cadet


----------



## JustJoel

Peon


----------



## Rascal

Minion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

servitude


----------



## JustJoel

Indentured


----------



## simonbaker

Apprentice


----------



## JustJoel

Guild


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## JustJoel

Sanctuary


----------



## simonbaker

Bird


----------



## JustJoel

Dinosaur


----------



## simonbaker

T-Rex


----------



## JustJoel

Lizard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tin.


----------



## JustJoel

Aluminum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

foil


----------



## JustJoel

Shiny


----------



## simonbaker

Penny


----------



## JustJoel

Thoughts


----------



## simonbaker

(&). Prayers


----------



## Rascal

Reverend


----------



## JustJoel

Devout


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## Rascal

Lions


----------



## JustJoel

Wildlife


----------



## simonbaker

Jungle


----------



## JustJoel

Savanna


----------



## simonbaker

Georgia


----------



## JustJoel

Russia


----------



## roadfix

vodka


----------



## JustJoel

Shots


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes


----------



## roadfix

Couch


----------



## JustJoel

Chaise


----------



## roadfix

lounger


----------



## JustJoel

Recliner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

La-Z-Boy


----------



## Rascal

Asleep


----------



## simonbaker

G'nite


----------



## Rascal

Dreams


----------



## JustJoel

Nightmares


----------



## simonbaker

Sleepless


----------



## Rascal

Seattle


----------



## roadfix

Seahawks


----------



## Rascal

Kites ( the bird)


----------



## JustJoel

Ernes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eagles


----------



## JustJoel

Raptors


----------



## simonbaker

Falcon


----------



## JustJoel

Ford


----------



## Rascal

Lol, I have a ford falcon.

Back to business

Henry


----------



## JustJoel

Gibson (Laugh-in was a “must-watch” in our family! Sock it to me!)


----------



## Cheryl J

(same here, Joel! )

Guitar


----------



## JustJoel

Strings


----------



## Rascal

Puppets


----------



## JustJoel

Marionettes


----------



## simonbaker

Show


----------



## JustJoel

Tell


----------



## simonbaker

Tattle


----------



## Rascal

Gossip


----------



## JustJoel

Vicious


----------



## Rascal

Sid...


----------



## simonbaker

Name


----------



## JustJoel

Designation


----------



## simonbaker

Dictate


----------



## JustJoel

Stenographer (is there such a job anymore?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shorthand


----------



## JustJoel

Obsolete (isn’t it?)


----------



## roadfix

Outdated


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## roadfix

vintage


----------



## simonbaker

Legendary


----------



## JustJoel

Iconic


----------



## Rascal

Uncle (Sam)


----------



## JustJoel

Spokesperson


----------



## simonbaker

Speaker


----------



## Cheryl J

House


----------



## roadfix

Wine


----------



## JustJoel

Grapes


----------



## roadfix

Wrath


----------



## JustJoel

Fury


----------



## simonbaker

Angry


----------



## JustJoel

PO’d


----------



## simonbaker

Manage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Micro


----------



## JustJoel

Climate


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## JustJoel

Adapt


----------



## simonbaker

Environment


----------



## roadfix

Green


----------



## JustJoel

Jealousy


----------



## roadfix

Love


----------



## JustJoel

Overused (as a word, not an emotion)


----------



## roadfix

worn


----------



## JustJoel

Tattered


----------



## Rascal

Shredded


----------



## roadfix

documents


----------



## Rascal

Bible


----------



## JustJoel

Fiction


----------



## roadfix

Pulp


----------



## JustJoel

Orange (juice)


----------



## roadfix

(A) Clockwork


----------



## JustJoel

Mechanism


----------



## roadfix

Precision


----------



## simonbaker

Electronic


----------



## JustJoel

Analog


----------



## simonbaker

Antenna


----------



## JustJoel

Airwaves


----------



## Rascal

Radar


----------



## JustJoel

M*A*S*H


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

potatoes


----------



## JustJoel

Starch


----------



## simonbaker

Iron


----------



## roadfix

Worker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bees


----------



## roadfix

Wax
.


----------



## JustJoel

Paraffin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kerosine


----------



## JustJoel

Fuel


----------



## roadfix

Top (Fuel)


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## JustJoel

Polluting


----------



## roadfix

China


----------



## JustJoel

Bone


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## simonbaker

Pot....


----------



## roadfix

smoker


----------



## Rascal

Salmon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rushdie


----------



## JustJoel

Satanic


----------



## roadfix

Damian


----------



## JustJoel

Exorcism (I know, I know. Damien is from The Omen.)


----------



## simonbaker

Priest


----------



## roadfix

Judith


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## roadfix

City


----------



## simonbaker

Hall


----------



## roadfix

Fame


----------



## JustJoel

Fortune


----------



## simonbaker

Cookie


----------



## JustJoel

(My latest) obsession!


----------



## Rascal

Stalker


----------



## JustJoel

Voyeur


----------



## Rascal

Psycho 

Russ


----------



## JustJoel

Disturbed


----------



## simonbaker

Mentally


----------



## JustJoel

Physical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Newton-John


----------



## simonbaker

Travolta


----------



## roadfix

Grease


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(relative) bearing


----------



## JustJoel

Mien


----------



## roadfix

Kamph


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> Kamph


A bit of confusion? I didn’t type “mein,” which is the German for “my.” I typed “mien,” which means bearing.

But no matter! I’ll play on your word!

Struggle


----------



## roadfix

You're absolutely right about the spelling on "mien/mein".   But regardless, "Kamph" was the first word that popped into my head.


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> You're absolutely right about the spelling on "mien/mein".   But regardless, "Kamph" was the first word that popped into my head.


That’s what the game’s about !


----------



## Rascal

Exterminate


----------



## roadfix

termites


----------



## JustJoel

Destructive (but apparently very tasty when deep fried!)


----------



## simonbaker

Dynamite


----------



## JustJoel

Explosive


----------



## roadfix

temper


----------



## JustJoel

Crabbiness


----------



## roadfix

period


----------



## Addie

Cantankerous


----------



## Rascal

Grumpy


----------



## JustJoel

Dwarf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gnome


----------



## JustJoel

Garden


----------



## roadfix

Eden


----------



## JustJoel

Utopia


----------



## simonbaker

Paradise


----------



## JustJoel

Hawaii


----------



## Rascal

Lava


----------



## roadfix

soap


----------



## simonbaker

Opera


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

baritone


----------



## simonbaker

Choirs


----------



## JustJoel

Vienna


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage


----------



## Rascal

Wiener


----------



## JustJoel

Bun...


----------



## roadfix

Bunny


----------



## simonbaker

Hop....


----------



## JustJoel

Gymnasium


----------



## roadfix

Lockers


----------



## JustJoel

Sweatshirts


----------



## simonbaker

Gym....


----------



## roadfix

Bag

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

paper (or plastic?)


----------



## JustJoel

Ream


----------



## roadfix

bore


----------



## JustJoel

Drill


----------



## simonbaker

Bit.....


----------



## roadfix

skosh


----------



## JustJoel

(That’s an Americanization of a Japanese Word; “sukoshi,” a little bit, fyi)

Dash


----------



## roadfix

sprint


----------



## Rascal

Relay


----------



## JustJoel

Pass


----------



## roadfix

intercepted


----------



## simonbaker

Fumbled


----------



## roadfix

turnover


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## JustJoel

Macintosh


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## JustJoel

Coward


----------



## simonbaker

Incompetent


----------



## JustJoel

Uneducated


----------



## simonbaker

Empathetic


----------



## Rascal

Sympathetic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bleeding heart


----------



## simonbaker

Surgery


----------



## JustJoel

Procedure


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## JustJoel

Costly


----------



## simonbaker

Price


----------



## roadfix

Match


----------



## simonbaker

Lighter


----------



## roadfix

Note


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

uh, doh


----------



## Rascal

Homer


----------



## JustJoel

Baseball


----------



## Rascal

Babe (Ruth)

Russ


----------



## JustJoel

Sweetheart


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolates


----------



## JustJoel

Truffles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hogs


----------



## JustJoel

Livestock


----------



## roadfix

Aliens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

illegal


----------



## JustJoel

Taboo


----------



## Rascal

Nightclub


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## roadfix

Animal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jackass


----------



## JustJoel

Fool


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dunce


----------



## JustJoel

Ignoramus


----------



## Cheryl J

(edited-repeat)


Blockhead


----------



## JustJoel

Peanuts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cashews


----------



## JustJoel

Snacks


----------



## Rascal

Crisps


----------



## JustJoel

Pretzels


----------



## Rascal

Beernuts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rascal said:


> Beernuts


(The official disease of Milwaukee!)

Tapas


----------



## JustJoel

Hors d’ouervres


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

appetizers


----------



## roadfix

starters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alternators


----------



## JustJoel

Batteries


----------



## roadfix

(not) included


----------



## Rascal

Vibrator


----------



## JustJoel

Shaker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shaken


----------



## roadfix

Cocktail


----------



## simonbaker

Dress


----------



## roadfix

code


----------



## JustJoel

Program


----------



## roadfix

director


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Producer


----------



## JustJoel

Manufacturer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

consumer


----------



## JustJoel

Purchaser


----------



## roadfix

buyer


----------



## JustJoel

Realty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

agent


----------



## JustJoel

Secret


----------



## roadfix

Victoria’s


----------



## JustJoel

Risqué


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

prude


----------



## JustJoel

Spinster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lonely


----------



## JustJoel

Homesick


----------



## simonbaker

Yearning


----------



## JustJoel

Longing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

morose


----------



## simonbaker

Depressed


----------



## roadfix

prozac


----------



## simonbaker

Viagra


----------



## JustJoel

ED...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister


----------



## JustJoel

Spray


----------



## simonbaker

Hose


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canadian


----------



## simonbaker

Passport


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Photos


----------



## simonbaker

Polaroid


----------



## roadfix

instant


----------



## simonbaker

Pudding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jell-O


----------



## simonbaker

Jiggly


----------



## roadfix

Juggs


----------



## simonbaker

Milk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

goat


----------



## JustJoel

Patsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cline


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## JustJoel

Government


----------



## simonbaker

Shutdown


----------



## JustJoel

Strike


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## JustJoel

Cap...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

screw


----------



## simonbaker

Driver


----------



## JustJoel

Limousine


----------



## simonbaker

Class


----------



## JustJoel

Caste


----------



## simonbaker

Broken


----------



## JustJoel

Shattered


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oops!


----------



## JustJoel

Klutz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

butterfingers


----------



## simonbaker

Candy


----------



## simonbaker

Cane


----------



## JustJoel

Walker


----------



## simonbaker

Runner


----------



## Rascal

Marathon


----------



## simonbaker

Triathlon


----------



## JustJoel

Exhausting


----------



## simonbaker

Rest


----------



## roadfix

Assured


----------



## simonbaker

Confident


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blowhard


----------



## JustJoel

Braggart


----------



## simonbaker

Boasting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

prevaricate


----------



## Cheryl J

Lie.


----------



## JustJoel

Misinform


----------



## simonbaker

Fib.....


----------



## JustJoel

Pinocchio


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## roadfix

(The) Pretenders


----------



## JustJoel

Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rubber


----------



## simonbaker

Condom


----------



## roadfix

Trojan


----------



## JustJoel

Spartan


----------



## roadfix

Gladiator


----------



## JustJoel

Chariot


----------



## roadfix

Cleopatra


----------



## JustJoel

Asp..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bite (me!)


----------



## JustJoel

Chomp


----------



## simonbaker

Savour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scrumptious


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## JustJoel

Luscious


----------



## simonbaker

Desserts


----------



## JustJoel

Just


----------



## simonbaker

Because


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

why?


----------



## JustJoel

Wherefore


----------



## Cheryl J

Romeo


----------



## JustJoel

Heartthrob


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elvis


----------



## JustJoel

Pelvis


----------



## simonbaker

Cardiologist


----------



## JustJoel

Specialist


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

co-pay


----------



## simonbaker

Clinical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

trial


----------



## roadfix

& error


----------



## JustJoel

Mistake


----------



## simonbaker

Ooops


----------



## Rascal

Faux pas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

screwup


----------



## Rascal

Cockup.


----------



## roadfix

Shippai


----------



## simonbaker

Taiwan


----------



## roadfix

Taipei


----------



## JustJoel

Earthquakes (when I was visiting Taipei, there was one. It was kinda funny!)


----------



## roadfix

Tsunami


----------



## Cheryl J

Nature


----------



## JustJoel

Mother


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

May I?


----------



## Cheryl J

Mayo


----------



## JustJoel

Clinic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

outpatient


----------



## simonbaker

Mother


----------



## roadfix

Teresa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bellissimo


----------



## Rascal

Italy, wifi working temporarily ??


----------



## simonbaker

Artists


----------



## roadfix

loft


----------



## Rascal

Easel


----------



## roadfix

canvas


----------



## Rascal

Blank


----------



## roadfix

check


----------



## Rascal

Mate


----------



## JustJoel

Partner


----------



## Rascal

Marriage


----------



## JustJoel

Commitment


----------



## Rascal

Vows


----------



## JustJoel

Promises


----------



## Rascal

Broken


----------



## simonbaker

Leg...


----------



## JustJoel

Portion (of a journey)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

serving


----------



## Rascal

Waitress


----------



## simonbaker

Exhausting


----------



## JustJoel

Enervating


----------



## simonbaker

Drained


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Empty


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## JustJoel

Soda


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baking


----------



## JustJoel

Powder


----------



## roadfix

Puff


----------



## JustJoel

Dragon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Daryl


----------



## JustJoel

Hannah


----------



## roadfix

Mermaid


----------



## simonbaker

Disney


----------



## Rascal

Moustache


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Petes


----------



## simonbaker

Sake


----------



## roadfix

wine


----------



## JustJoel

Champagne


----------



## roadfix

Brunch


----------



## simonbaker

Sunday


----------



## roadfix

Church


----------



## simonbaker

Ladies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Room


----------



## roadfix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc_Ycnqm1Cc


----------



## simonbaker

Escape


----------



## roadfix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3KbLBwQFW4


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## JustJoel

Timeless


----------



## Rascal

Tardis


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor


----------



## roadfix

No


..


----------



## simonbaker

Maybe


----------



## roadfix

someday


----------



## simonbaker

Soon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never


----------



## roadfix

Mind


----------



## JustJoel

Soul


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## JustJoel

Nourishment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soylent


----------



## roadfix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_jGOKYHxaQ


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## roadfix

Theater


----------



## simonbaker

Popcorn


----------



## JustJoel

Butter


----------



## Rascal

Salt


----------



## simonbaker

Season


----------



## JustJoel

Winter


----------



## simonbaker

Mix...


----------



## JustJoel

Socialize


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## JustJoel

Meh...


----------



## simonbaker

Flippant


----------



## JustJoel

Sarcastic


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

smartass


----------



## Rascal

Jerk


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## JustJoel

Poultry


----------



## Rascal

Colonel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Klink


----------



## JustJoel

Jail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tijauana


----------



## JustJoel

Border


----------



## simonbaker

Wall


----------



## roadfix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R_Kn5gq4Og


----------



## simonbaker

Classic!  

Love it!![emoji2]


----------



## JustJoel

I don’t know if I’m supposed to respond to “wall,” or “Classic.”

Barrier


----------



## simonbaker

Block


----------



## roadfix

cell


----------



## JustJoel

Phone


----------



## Rascal

Tower


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rapunzel


----------



## simonbaker

Hair


----------



## Rascal

Gel..


----------



## simonbaker

Low...


----------



## JustJoel

Nadir


----------



## simonbaker

Bottom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.fat.


----------



## simonbaker

Lard


----------



## JustJoel

Shortening


----------



## simonbaker

Crisco


----------



## JustJoel

Pie crust


----------



## simonbaker

Baker


----------



## Rascal

Julia


----------



## simonbaker

French


----------



## JustJoel

Fries


----------



## Rascal

Makkas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welby


----------



## JustJoel

Vintage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

aged


----------



## cara

retirement


----------



## roadfix

Full


----------



## cara

beer


----------



## simonbaker

pong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fratboy


----------



## simonbaker

College


----------



## roadfix

Dorm


----------



## JustJoel

Coed


----------



## Rascal

Coexist


----------



## Cheryl J

Blend


----------



## JustJoel

Matriculate


----------



## Rascal

Masticulate


----------



## simonbaker

Chomp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alligator


----------



## roadfix

clip


----------



## simonbaker

Paper


----------



## roadfix

Chase


----------



## simonbaker

Credit


----------



## roadfix

Card


----------



## JustJoel

Game


----------



## simonbaker

On....


----------



## JustJoel

Switch


----------



## roadfix

blade


----------



## simonbaker

Trade


----------



## JustJoel

Commerce


----------



## simonbaker

Chamber


----------



## Rascal

Vault


----------



## JustJoel

Bank


----------



## roadfix

robbery


----------



## JustJoel

Theft


----------



## Rascal

Solicitor


----------



## roadfix

Jehovah's


----------



## JustJoel

Jumping


----------



## simonbaker

Gymnastics


----------



## Addie

Contortionist


----------



## JustJoel

Circus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Clown


----------



## JustJoel

Makeup


----------



## roadfix

Artist


----------



## simonbaker

Ecentric


----------



## JustJoel

Different


----------



## Rascal

Poles (apart)


----------



## roadfix

utility


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

knife


----------



## Rascal

Slash


----------



## roadfix

Psycho


----------



## simonbaker

Separated


----------



## JustJoel

Divorced


----------



## roadfix

single


----------



## Rascal

Double


----------



## JustJoel

Dip..


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## JustJoel

Ballroom


----------



## simonbaker

Dancing


----------



## roadfix

Stars


----------



## simonbaker

Gazing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Staring


----------



## JustJoel

Intense


----------



## simonbaker

Taste


----------



## Rascal

Buds


----------



## simonbaker

Smoke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Camel


----------



## roadfix

Toe

.


----------



## JustJoel

Digit


----------



## roadfix

Single


----------



## simonbaker

Serve


----------



## JustJoel

Fault


----------



## simonbaker

Stars


----------



## JustJoel

Suns


----------



## simonbaker

Brothers


----------



## roadfix

Blues


----------



## simonbaker

Rythem


----------



## Rascal

Stick


----------



## roadfix

tape


----------



## Rascal

Red.


----------



## JustJoel

Communist


----------



## roadfix

Party


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

celebration


----------



## simonbaker

Birthday


----------



## roadfix

cake


----------



## Rascal

Stripper


----------



## roadfix

paint


----------



## JustJoel

Oils


----------



## simonbaker

Thiner


----------



## JustJoel

Diet


----------



## Rascal

Skeletal


----------



## simonbaker

Anorexic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bulimic


----------



## roadfix

barf


----------



## JustJoel

Hurl


----------



## simonbaker

Throw


----------



## JustJoel

Toss


----------



## simonbaker

Cookies


----------



## Rascal

Milk


----------



## roadfix

Harvey


----------



## JustJoel

Rabbit


----------



## roadfix

Roger


----------



## JustJoel

Acknowledge


----------



## Rascal

Signature


----------



## simonbaker

Dish


----------



## roadfix

washer


----------



## simonbaker

Windshield


----------



## roadfix

wiper


----------



## JustJoel

Washcloth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

face


----------



## simonbaker

Off....


----------



## roadfix

white


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boy!


----------



## roadfix

George


----------



## Rascal

Washington.


----------



## roadfix

Redskins


----------



## simonbaker

Indian


----------



## Rascal

Curry


----------



## simonbaker

Stephen


----------



## Rascal

Adams (Kansas)


----------



## Rascal

Useless trivia, his sister Valerie is a world champion shot putt thrower. Sorry for o.t.

Russ


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gomez


----------



## simonbaker

Selena


----------



## JustJoel

Champion


----------



## roadfix

World


----------



## simonbaker

Renowned


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

recognized


----------



## Rascal

Celebrity


----------



## simonbaker

Tabloids


----------



## Rascal

Kerry (packer)


----------



## simonbaker

Packer.....  Traveller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

meat


----------



## simonbaker

Market


----------



## roadfix

Stock


----------



## simonbaker

Beef


----------



## roadfix

jerky


----------



## simonbaker

Protein


----------



## roadfix

bar

.


----------



## simonbaker

Gymnastics


----------



## Rascal

Olga


----------



## roadfix

Romania


----------



## simonbaker

Salad


----------



## Rascal

Caesar.


----------



## simonbaker

Roman


----------



## roadfix

Empire


----------



## simonbaker

Pizza  

(empire pizza is a local place)


----------



## Rascal

Hut.


----------



## roadfix

Yurt


----------



## JustJoel

Tepee


----------



## simonbaker

Traditional


----------



## JustJoel

Tested


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quizzed


----------



## roadfix

unannounced


----------



## JustJoel

Surprise


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Animal


----------



## roadfix

Cookies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Milk


----------



## roadfix

Harvey


----------



## simonbaker

Wallbanger


----------



## JustJoel

Yuppie


----------



## Rascal

Hipster


----------



## JustJoel

Beatnik


----------



## simonbaker

Redneck


----------



## JustJoel

Farmer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rancher


----------



## JustJoel

Cowboy


----------



## roadfix

Urban


----------



## JustJoel

Metropolis


----------



## roadfix

Superman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bizarro


----------



## simonbaker

Superhero


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

antihero


----------



## JustJoel

Comics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

graphic


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## JustJoel

Talent


----------



## simonbaker

Americas ( got)


----------



## JustJoel

Latin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mass


----------



## simonbaker

Supply


----------



## roadfix

Demand


----------



## simonbaker

Dominate


----------



## roadfix

Dominatrix


----------



## simonbaker

Submission


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

application


----------



## JustJoel

Use..


----------



## roadfix

tax

.


----------



## simonbaker

Lady


----------



## JustJoel

Dame


----------



## simonbaker

Hooker


----------



## JustJoel

Madam


----------



## simonbaker

Prostitute


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

puttanesca


----------



## simonbaker

Spanish


----------



## roadfix

fly

.


----------



## simonbaker

Swatter


----------



## JustJoel

Baseball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

glove


----------



## simonbaker

Mittens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lost


----------



## simonbaker

Found


----------



## roadfix

Foundry


----------



## simonbaker

Factory


----------



## cara

tyres


----------



## simonbaker

Exhausted


----------



## cara

sleep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(perchance to) dream


----------



## simonbaker

Nightmare


----------



## roadfix

Elm


.


----------



## JustJoel

Tree


----------



## roadfix

house


----------



## JustJoel

Dwelling


----------



## simonbaker

Comfort


----------



## JustJoel

Support


----------



## simonbaker

Bra...


----------



## JustJoel

Underwear


----------



## roadfix

Thermal


----------



## Rascal

G string


----------



## roadfix

Rascal said:


> G string





Guitar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mandolin


----------



## cara

Balalaika


----------



## simonbaker

Instrument


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surgical


----------



## simonbaker

Botox


----------



## JustJoel

Cosmetic


----------



## simonbaker

Mascara


----------



## JustJoel

Eyelashes


----------



## simonbaker

Long


----------



## cara

sleep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

apnea


----------



## JustJoel

Snore


----------



## simonbaker

Annoying


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

irritating


----------



## simonbaker

Hemroids


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tukis


----------



## simonbaker

Shimmey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shake


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry


----------



## JustJoel

Rabbit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

died


----------



## simonbaker

Trying


----------



## JustJoel

Irritating


----------



## simonbaker

Irrational


----------



## JustJoel

Drunk


----------



## simonbaker

Hungover


----------



## simonbaker

Hangover


----------



## roadfix

Menudo


----------



## simonbaker

Spicy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boyband


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Rascal

Speakers


----------



## roadfix

Panel


----------



## JustJoel

Television


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Furniture

(Theatre is Life. Film is Art. Television is Furniture)


----------



## JustJoel

Decor


----------



## simonbaker

Rearrange


----------



## roadfix

shuffle


----------



## cara

iPod


----------



## roadfix

music


----------



## Rascal

Octave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stanza


----------



## roadfix

Nissan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Datsun


----------



## roadfix

240Z


----------



## simonbaker

Technology


----------



## roadfix

Institute


----------



## simonbaker

Mental


----------



## roadfix

illness


----------



## simonbaker

Contagious


----------



## JustJoel

Epidemic


----------



## simonbaker

Vacinate!


----------



## JustJoel

Inoculate


----------



## simonbaker

Immunity


----------



## JustJoel

Asylum


----------



## simonbaker

Controlled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mayhem


----------



## JustJoel

Chaos


----------



## simonbaker

Mardi gras


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Regurgitation


----------



## JustJoel

Bovine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elsie


----------



## JustJoel

Dairy


----------



## simonbaker

Cow....


----------



## Rascal

bells


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Rascal

Nick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scrape


----------



## Rascal

Ice..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attorney!


----------



## JustJoel

Defense


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

garbagebowl


----------



## roadfix

spittoon


----------



## Rascal

Phlegm


----------



## simonbaker

Hack


----------



## Rascal

Computer


----------



## simonbaker

Byte


----------



## Rascal

Pincers


----------



## JustJoel

Insects


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bugs


----------



## Rascal

Volkswagon


----------



## JustJoel

Beamer


----------



## Rascal

Scotty


----------



## JustJoel

Terrier


----------



## simonbaker

Fetch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

schlep


----------



## JustJoel

Drag


----------



## roadfix

Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hangar


----------



## roadfix

Airport


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

furlough


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## Rascal

Chaplain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Charlie


----------



## simonbaker

Perfume


----------



## Rascal

Alcohol


----------



## simonbaker

Rubbing


----------



## Rascal

Brass


----------



## simonbaker

Balls


----------



## JustJoel

Walks


----------



## simonbaker

Away


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

uh, Far


----------



## simonbaker

Distance


----------



## Rascal

Poles


----------



## roadfix

Hiking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

camping


----------



## Rascal

Glamping


----------



## JustJoel

Hilton


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rubdown


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pain


----------



## simonbaker

Prescription


----------



## JustJoel

Medicare


----------



## roadfix

Medicaid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Single-pay


----------



## roadfix

plan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Best


----------



## roadfix

Buy


.


----------



## JustJoel

Purchase


----------



## roadfix

Order


----------



## Rascal

Instructions


----------



## simonbaker

Manual


----------



## roadfix

Labor


----------



## simonbaker

Intensive


----------



## roadfix

Care


----------



## simonbaker

Concern


----------



## roadfix

Worry


----------



## simonbaker

Wart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

papillomavirus

Hog


----------



## JustJoel

Bike


----------



## simonbaker

Trail


----------



## roadfix

Mix

.


----------



## simonbaker

Cocoa


----------



## JustJoel

Marshmallows


----------



## roadfix

smores


----------



## simonbaker

Campfire


----------



## JustJoel

S’mores


----------



## simonbaker

Outside


----------



## JustJoel

Nature


----------



## simonbaker

Mother


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trucker


----------



## simonbaker

Haul


----------



## roadfix

U


.
.
.


----------



## JustJoel

Turn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

around


----------



## roadfix

(the) World


----------



## simonbaker

Turns


----------



## Rascal

Signals


----------



## roadfix

smoke


----------



## simonbaker

Legalize


----------



## Rascal

Cannabis


----------



## simonbaker

Hemp


----------



## roadfix

Burlap


----------



## simonbaker

Sack


----------



## JustJoel

Tote


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

barge


----------



## JustJoel

Tugboat


----------



## simonbaker

Nets


----------



## roadfix

Fish


----------



## simonbaker

Sticks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stones


----------



## simonbaker

Rocks


----------



## Rascal

Pummice


----------



## simonbaker

Callouses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

labor


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## JustJoel

Infant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

noisemaker


----------



## roadfix

firecracker


----------



## Rascal

Vesuvius


----------



## roadfix

Pompeii


----------



## simonbaker

Volcano


----------



## Rascal

Lava


----------



## simonbaker

Soap


----------



## JustJoel

Daytime drama


----------



## simonbaker

Work


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unemployment


----------



## simonbaker

Trump


----------



## JustJoel

Bridge


----------



## GotGarlic

Infrastructure

(Time for a new picture! [emoji2])


----------



## JustJoel

Shipping


----------



## simonbaker

Handling


----------



## JustJoel

Coping


----------



## simonbaker

Emotional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tearful


----------



## JustJoel

Bereft


----------



## Rascal

Beret


----------



## JustJoel

Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Teeth

(courtesy of Charlie Daniels: "Jes' when I thought I'd get outta there with my skin, these five big dudes come strollin' in with this one old drunk chick and some fella with green teeth") Uneasy Rider


----------



## simonbaker

Dentist


----------



## JustJoel

Hygienist


----------



## simonbaker

Spit


----------



## roadfix

Fire


----------



## simonbaker

Unemployed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

welfare


----------



## simonbaker

Immagrants


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

expatriates


----------



## simonbaker

Alien's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sigourney


----------



## roadfix

weaver


----------



## simonbaker

Basket


----------



## JustJoel

Easter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island


----------



## JustJoel

Gilligan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Skipper


----------



## roadfix

Captain


----------



## simonbaker

Morgan


----------



## JustJoel

Freeman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Masons


----------



## JustJoel

Bricks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cinderblock


----------



## roadfix

rebars


----------



## JustJoel

Cement


----------



## roadfix

mixer


----------



## simonbaker

Kitchen aide


----------



## roadfix

appliance


----------



## simonbaker

Repair


----------



## roadfix

warranty


----------



## JustJoel

Limited


----------



## roadfix

Edition


----------



## JustJoel

First


----------



## simonbaker

Place


----------



## JustJoel

Position


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horizontal


----------



## Rascal

Count.        (Boxing) 1 to 10


----------



## JustJoel

Enumerate


----------



## simonbaker

Itemize


----------



## Rascal

Specifically


----------



## simonbaker

Exactly


----------



## Rascal

(On) point


----------



## roadfix

blank


----------



## simonbaker

Guns


----------



## roadfix

& Roses


----------



## simonbaker

Axel


----------



## Rascal

Truck


----------



## JustJoel

Keep (on truckin’!)


----------



## simonbaker

Semi


----------



## roadfix

Conductor


----------



## simonbaker

Train


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) thought


----------



## simonbaker

Interruptions


----------



## roadfix

Power


----------



## simonbaker

Rangers


----------



## roadfix

Park


----------



## simonbaker

Swing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tire


----------



## JustJoel

Wheel


----------



## simonbaker

Caveman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Geico


----------



## simonbaker

I 
Insurance


----------



## roadfix

Policy


----------



## simonbaker

Hee haw


----------



## JustJoel

Hillbillies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beverly


----------



## cara

beverages


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktails


----------



## JustJoel

Anytime!


----------



## simonbaker

Plan


----------



## roadfix

Ahead


----------



## JustJoel

Future


----------



## roadfix

options


----------



## JustJoel

Stock


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pox (on both your houses!)


----------



## JustJoel

Rash


----------



## simonbaker

Ointment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salve


----------



## roadfix

valve


----------



## simonbaker

[emoji176]. Heart


----------



## roadfix

attack


----------



## simonbaker

War...


----------



## JustJoel

Hostility


----------



## simonbaker

Environment


----------



## roadfix

bubble


----------



## simonbaker

Gum...


----------



## roadfix

Ball


----------



## Rascal

Beach


----------



## JustJoel

Bonfire


----------



## simonbaker

Camping


----------



## JustJoel

(Insect) Repellant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mosquito


----------



## JustJoel

Disease


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

malady


----------



## JustJoel

Symptoms


----------



## simonbaker

Diagnosis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

terminal


----------



## roadfix

airline


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## roadfix

premium


----------



## JustJoel

Coupon


----------



## simonbaker

Savings


----------



## roadfix

account


----------



## Rascal

Company


----------



## JustJoel

guests


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bell


----------



## simonbaker

Tower


----------



## JustJoel

Skyscraper


----------



## roadfix

Dubai


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sheikh


----------



## simonbaker

Foriegn


----------



## JustJoel

Alien


----------



## roadfix

illegal


----------



## Rascal

Handcuffs


----------



## simonbaker

Police


----------



## JustJoel

Monitor


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## roadfix

guard


----------



## simonbaker

On.....


----------



## JustJoel

Activated


----------



## roadfix

charcoal


----------



## simonbaker

Sketch


----------



## JustJoel

Portrait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dorian Grey


----------



## JustJoel

Spooky


----------



## simonbaker

Haunted


----------



## JustJoel

Ghostly


----------



## simonbaker

Pepper's


----------



## JustJoel

Fiery


----------



## simonbaker

Hot..,


----------



## JustJoel

Desert


----------



## roadfix

Storm


----------



## Rascal

Soldiers


----------



## roadfix

N.A.T.O.


----------



## JustJoel

Europe


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## roadfix

European


----------



## simonbaker

Mediterranean


----------



## roadfix

Sea


.


----------



## JustJoel

Cousteau


----------



## roadfix

Dive


----------



## simonbaker

Restaurant


----------



## roadfix

Depot


----------



## simonbaker

Train


----------



## Rascal

Balboa


----------



## JustJoel

Explorer


----------



## simonbaker

Columbus


----------



## JustJoel

Haiti


----------



## roadfix

Hurricane


----------



## JustJoel

Typhoon


----------



## simonbaker

Devastating


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disastrous


----------



## JustJoel

Calamitous


----------



## simonbaker

Ruin


----------



## JustJoel

Ancient


----------



## simonbaker

Age ( whiskey)


----------



## roadfix

senior


----------



## Rascal

Bush


----------



## simonbaker

President


----------



## JustJoel

Chief


----------



## roadfix

of Police


----------



## simonbaker

Detective


----------



## JustJoel

Investigator


----------



## simonbaker

Columbo


----------



## JustJoel

Clumsy


----------



## simonbaker

Uncoordinated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Klutz


----------



## simonbaker

Dick. ( Van Dyke)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spotted


----------



## simonbaker

Animal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vegetable


----------



## Rascal

Mineral


----------



## simonbaker

Rock


----------



## JustJoel

(20) Questions


----------



## Rascal

Gestapo


----------



## JustJoel

Nazi


----------



## simonbaker

German


----------



## JustJoel

Oktoberfest


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## JustJoel

Surprise


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aroused


----------



## simonbaker

Erotic


----------



## roadfix

film


----------



## JustJoel

Cinema


----------



## simonbaker

Popcorn


----------



## JustJoel

Butter


----------



## simonbaker

Parkay


----------



## roadfix

margarine


----------



## JustJoel

Fake


----------



## roadfix

news


----------



## JustJoel

Events


----------



## roadfix

current


----------



## simonbaker

Figs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flying


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stoned


----------



## simonbaker

Sober


----------



## Rascal

Driver


----------



## roadfix

Mimi


----------



## Rascal

Urine.     (You prolly don't know this but mimi means in Maori.)


----------



## JustJoel

Sterile


----------



## Rascal

Anaesthetic


----------



## JustJoel

Numbing


----------



## Rascal

Dumbing


----------



## JustJoel

Down


----------



## simonbaker

Under


----------



## roadfix

Wear


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rascal said:


> Urine.     (You prolly don't know this but mimi means in Maori.)


You probably don't know, but it's MINNIE Driver, NOT MIMI Driver!









roadfix said:


> Wear


deterioration


----------



## JustJoel

Rot.


----------



## simonbaker

Gut....


----------



## roadfix

feeling


----------



## JustJoel

Premonition


----------



## roadfix

Movie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFFi-tQxbLI


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tickets


----------



## JustJoel

Citations


----------



## Rascal

Penalties


----------



## JustJoel

Punishment


----------



## simonbaker

Abuse


----------



## JustJoel

Torture


----------



## roadfix

Chamber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

maid


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## roadfix

customer


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanic


----------



## roadfix

Popular


----------



## simonbaker

Vote


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ballot


----------



## roadfix

box


.


----------



## Rascal

Coffin


----------



## roadfix

casket


----------



## simonbaker

Selection


----------



## Rascal

Natural


----------



## roadfix

Gas 

.


----------



## simonbaker

Price's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

litre


----------



## simonbaker

Soda


----------



## roadfix

fountain


----------



## simonbaker

(of) youth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

childlike


----------



## roadfix

immature


----------



## simonbaker

Elementary


----------



## Rascal

Watson ( my dear)


----------



## simonbaker

Sherlock


----------



## JustJoel

Detective


----------



## simonbaker

Matlock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hillbilly


----------



## Rascal

Violin


----------



## simonbaker

Orchestra


----------



## roadfix

conductor


----------



## Rascal

Bus.


----------



## roadfix

school


----------



## simonbaker

Educational


----------



## JustJoel

Illuminating


----------



## simonbaker

Sunshine


----------



## JustJoel

Photosynthesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chlorophyll


----------



## simonbaker

Plants


----------



## JustJoel

Flora


----------



## simonbaker

Rist


----------



## Rascal

Inter (flora)


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful


----------



## JustJoel

Gorgeous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ugly


----------



## JustJoel

Perception


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beholder


----------



## JustJoel

Observer


----------



## simonbaker

Tourist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

polluter


----------



## simonbaker

Smog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exhaust


----------



## simonbaker

Engine


----------



## Rascal

Turbo


----------



## JustJoel

Charged


----------



## simonbaker

Battery


----------



## JustJoel

Anode


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cathode


----------



## JustJoel

Geode


----------



## simonbaker

Peode


----------



## roadfix

Diode


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

transistor


----------



## roadfix

radio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

frequency


----------



## JustJoel

Station


----------



## simonbaker

Identification


----------



## roadfix

required


----------



## Rascal

Purchase


----------



## roadfix

Order


----------



## simonbaker

Fraternal


----------



## JustJoel

Dorms


----------



## simonbaker

College


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

electoral


----------



## simonbaker

Votes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ballot


----------



## JustJoel

Chads (I haven’t forgotten!)


----------



## roadfix

hanging


----------



## JustJoel

Lynching


----------



## roadfix

South


----------



## JustJoel

Racism


----------



## Rascal

Klan


----------



## roadfix

cross


----------



## simonbaker

Pray


----------



## JustJoel

Pious


----------



## simonbaker

Reverant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

preachy


----------



## JustJoel

Self-righteous


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## Rascal

Belligerent


----------



## JustJoel

Argumentative


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## roadfix

Harmony


----------



## Rascal

Peacepipe.


----------



## JustJoel

Peyote


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cactus


----------



## JustJoel

Spiny


----------



## roadfix

column


----------



## JustJoel

Pillar


----------



## simonbaker

Desert


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

island


----------



## simonbaker

Hawaii


----------



## roadfix

Spam


----------



## simonbaker

Roadkill


----------



## JustJoel

Gory


----------



## Rascal

Guts


----------



## simonbaker

Gopher


----------



## Rascal

Moles


----------



## JustJoel

Spies


----------



## Rascal

Binoculars


----------



## JustJoel

Horizon


----------



## Rascal

Mirage


----------



## roadfix

Casino


----------



## Rascal

Chips


----------



## roadfix

Ahoy


----------



## simonbaker

Cookies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

malware


----------



## roadfix

virus


----------



## simonbaker

Flu....


----------



## roadfix

shot


----------



## simonbaker

Bang


----------



## roadfix

big


.


----------



## Rascal

Apple


----------



## roadfix

Mac


.


----------



## simonbaker

& cheese


----------



## Rascal

Smoked


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## Rascal

Chilled


----------



## simonbaker

Margarita


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pizza (Yes, I knw it's spelled different)


----------



## simonbaker

Delivery


----------



## roadfix

Room


----------



## simonbaker

& board


----------



## JustJoel

Member


----------



## roadfix

Ship


----------



## JustJoel

Yacht


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dinghy


----------



## JustJoel

Outboard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

motor


----------



## JustJoel

Engine


----------



## simonbaker

Fire


----------



## JustJoel

Flame


----------



## simonbaker

Retardent


----------



## JustJoel

Blocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bonanza


----------



## JustJoel

Boon


----------



## simonbaker

Daniel


----------



## JustJoel

Lions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christians


----------



## JustJoel

Coliseum


----------



## roadfix

Gladiator


----------



## simonbaker

Chariot


----------



## JustJoel

Race


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

prejudice


----------



## Rascal

Black


----------



## roadfix

Panther


----------



## JustJoel

Feline


----------



## simonbaker

Meow


----------



## JustJoel

Purr


----------



## simonbaker

Fect


----------



## roadfix

shun


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ignore


----------



## simonbaker

Tolerance


----------



## JustJoel

Acceptance


----------



## simonbaker

Belong


----------



## JustJoel

Include


----------



## simonbaker

Welcome


----------



## JustJoel

Invite


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## JustJoel

Rite


----------



## simonbaker

Aide


----------



## JustJoel

Adjutant


----------



## Rascal

German


----------



## JustJoel

Beer


----------



## Rascal

Baron


----------



## simonbaker

Pizza


----------



## JustJoel

Slice


----------



## simonbaker

Meat


----------



## JustJoel

Gyro


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## JustJoel

Eclipse


----------



## simonbaker

Solar


----------



## roadfix

panel


----------



## simonbaker

Wood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flooring


----------



## simonbaker

Laminate


----------



## JustJoel

Tile


----------



## simonbaker

Mosaic


----------



## roadfix

colorful


----------



## JustJoel

Rainbow


----------



## simonbaker

Bridge


----------



## JustJoel

Bid...


----------



## simonbaker

Auction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sale


----------



## JustJoel

Commerce


----------



## simonbaker

Building


----------



## JustJoel

Edifice


----------



## simonbaker

Erection


----------



## roadfix

Viagra


----------



## simonbaker

Exspensive


----------



## roadfix

pricey


----------



## simonbaker

Extravagant


----------



## roadfix

fancy


----------



## JustJoel

Elaborate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheap


----------



## JustJoel

Bargain


----------



## simonbaker

Barn


----------



## roadfix

doors


----------



## simonbaker

Band


----------



## JustJoel

Concert


----------



## roadfix

venue


----------



## JustJoel

Performance


----------



## simonbaker

Platform


----------



## JustJoel

Heel


----------



## roadfix

High


----------



## simonbaker

Stoned


----------



## JustJoel

Biblical


----------



## simonbaker

Noah


----------



## JustJoel

Flood


----------



## Rascal

Plumber


----------



## simonbaker

Clog


----------



## JustJoel

Hair


----------



## Rascal

Shower


----------



## roadfix

Baby


----------



## JustJoel

Sweetie


----------



## simonbaker

Pie...


----------



## JustJoel

Pastry


----------



## simonbaker

Chef


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sous


----------



## JustJoel

Under


----------



## roadfix

Taker


----------



## JustJoel

Usurper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dictator


----------



## JustJoel

Despot


----------



## simonbaker

Power


----------



## JustJoel

Switch


----------



## simonbaker

& take


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give


----------



## JustJoel

Offer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Refuse


----------



## JustJoel

Trash


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## roadfix

Column


----------



## simonbaker

Newspaper


----------



## JustJoel

Periodical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

magazine


----------



## simonbaker

Subscription


----------



## JustJoel

Monthly


----------



## roadfix

Payment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tithe


----------



## JustJoel

Percent


----------



## roadfix

Interest


----------



## Rascal

Tinder


----------



## JustJoel

Branches


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brooklyn


----------



## simonbaker

Manhattan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Transfer


----------



## JustJoel

Subway


----------



## roadfix

Sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Islands


----------



## roadfix

Hawaiian


----------



## simonbaker

Buns


----------



## JustJoel

Hairdo


----------



## Rascal

Beatles


----------



## roadfix

Help


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

yourself


----------



## simonbaker

Individuality


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unique


----------



## simonbaker

Different


----------



## JustJoel

Diverse


----------



## roadfix

portfolio


----------



## simonbaker

Interview


----------



## JustJoel

Sweat


----------



## simonbaker

Nervous


----------



## roadfix

breakdown


----------



## simonbaker

Medicated


----------



## JustJoel

Dosed


----------



## simonbaker

Over


----------



## JustJoel

Finished


----------



## simonbaker

Ending


----------



## roadfix

Finale


----------



## JustJoel

Curtain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

carpet


----------



## Rascal

Flying


----------



## JustJoel

Aloft


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Superior


----------



## JustJoel

Condescending


----------



## simonbaker

Haughty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stuffy


----------



## JustJoel

Smokey


----------



## simonbaker

Room


----------



## JustJoel

(And) board


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

plank


----------



## JustJoel

Pirate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pittsburgh


----------



## JustJoel

Steel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stainless


----------



## JustJoel

Appliance


----------



## roadfix

repair


----------



## Rascal

Mend


----------



## JustJoel

Heal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hurt


----------



## roadfix

William


----------



## simonbaker

Tell...


----------



## JustJoel

Habit


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## JustJoel

Recess


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sinkhole


----------



## JustJoel

Pit...


----------



## simonbaker

Arm...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wrestling


----------



## JustJoel

Greek


----------



## simonbaker

Gyro


----------



## JustJoel

Lamb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silence


----------



## simonbaker

Golden


----------



## JustJoel

Shiny


----------



## simonbaker

Penny


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## JustJoel

Merchandise


----------



## simonbaker

Inventory


----------



## roadfix

warehouse


----------



## Rascal

Bargain


----------



## JustJoel

Sale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Garage


----------



## JustJoel

Storage


----------



## simonbaker

Shed


----------



## JustJoel

Molt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exuviate


----------



## JustJoel

Waxing


----------



## simonbaker

Legs


----------



## roadfix

zztops


----------



## simonbaker

Legendary


----------



## roadfix

rockers


----------



## JustJoel

Porch


----------



## simonbaker

Lemonade


----------



## JustJoel

Social


----------



## roadfix

Media


----------



## JustJoel

Internet


----------



## roadfix

Provider


----------



## simonbaker

Caretaker


----------



## JustJoel

Groundskeeper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

undocumented


----------



## luckytrim

Rumor


----------



## JustJoel

Innuendo


----------



## luckytrim

HINT


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

guess


----------



## roadfix

Jeans


----------



## simonbaker

Blue


----------



## JustJoel

Cobalt


----------



## simonbaker

Balls


----------



## JustJoel

Sports


----------



## simonbaker

Medicine


----------



## roadfix

Man

.


----------



## Rascal

Masculine


----------



## roadfix

Macho


----------



## Rascal

Village (people)


----------



## JustJoel

East


----------



## luckytrim

Bound


----------



## simonbaker

& tied


----------



## luckytrim

Deuce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coupe


----------



## luckytrim

Challenger


----------



## roadfix

Disaster


----------



## luckytrim

Hindenberg


----------



## JustJoel

(Oh, the) humanity!


----------



## luckytrim

Sapiens


----------



## JustJoel

Consciousness


----------



## luckytrim

Cosmic


----------



## JustJoel

Astrophysics


----------



## simonbaker

Sheldon


----------



## JustJoel

Genius


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

savant


----------



## JustJoel

Idiot


----------



## roadfix

proof


----------



## JustJoel

Rise


----------



## simonbaker

Bread


----------



## JustJoel

Knead


----------



## roadfix

dough


----------



## JustJoel

Moolah


----------



## simonbaker

Wish


----------



## JustJoel

Prayer


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lion


----------



## JustJoel

King


----------



## simonbaker

Size


----------



## roadfix

Matters


----------



## simonbaker

Puss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pimple


----------



## roadfix

puberty


----------



## simonbaker

Hair


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spray


----------



## simonbaker

Skunk


----------



## roadfix

Works


----------



## JustJoel

Effective


----------



## roadfix

immediately


----------



## JustJoel

Now!


----------



## roadfix

Apocalypse


----------



## simonbaker

Ending


----------



## JustJoel

Closing


----------



## Rascal

Ceremony


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## JustJoel

Nuptials


----------



## simonbaker

Forever


----------



## JustJoel

Eternal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flame


----------



## simonbaker

Torch


----------



## roadfix

Olympic


----------



## simonbaker

Swimmer


----------



## JustJoel

Lifeguard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soap


----------



## simonbaker

Body


----------



## roadfix

Double


----------



## JustJoel

Body


----------



## Rascal

Morgue


----------



## simonbaker

Haunted


----------



## roadfix

Mansion


----------



## simonbaker

Extravagant


----------



## JustJoel

Opulent


----------



## simonbaker

Wealthy


----------



## Addie

Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trustfund


----------



## simonbaker

College


----------



## JustJoel

University


----------



## simonbaker

Minnesota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fats


----------



## simonbaker

Domino


----------



## roadfix

effect


----------



## JustJoel

Butterfly


----------



## roadfix

Madam


----------



## simonbaker

Ediquette


----------



## JustJoel

Propriety


----------



## simonbaker

Owner


----------



## roadfix

occupied


----------



## Rascal

Cubicle


----------



## simonbaker

Office


----------



## roadfix

Depot


----------



## JustJoel

Terminal


----------



## simonbaker

Diagnosis


----------



## JustJoel

Prognosis


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

demoralized


----------



## JustJoel

Downtrodden


----------



## simonbaker

Persecuted


----------



## roadfix

religion


----------



## JustJoel

Hoax


----------



## Rascal

Magic


----------



## roadfix

Carpet


----------



## JustJoel

Floor


----------



## simonbaker

Hardwood


----------



## JustJoel

Mahogany


----------



## roadfix

Stain


----------



## JustJoel

Reputation


----------



## simonbaker

History


----------



## JustJoel

Experience


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hendrix


----------



## JustJoel

Woodstock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snoopy


----------



## JustJoel

Beagle!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Daily


----------



## simonbaker

Newspaper


----------



## JustJoel

Print


----------



## roadfix

Toner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Xerox


----------



## JustJoel

Mimeograph (any one remember those?)


----------



## Rascal

Stencil.


----------



## simonbaker

Calligraphy


----------



## JustJoel

Penmanship


----------



## Rascal

Author


----------



## simonbaker

Biography


----------



## JustJoel

Memoir


----------



## Rascal

Life


----------



## roadfix

Guard


----------



## JustJoel

Protect


----------



## simonbaker

& serve


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

volley

(Did you know that the Los Angeles Police Department changed the motto on their patrol cars from 'To Protect and Serve' to 'Take No Prisoners'?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

JustJoel said:


> Mimeograph (anyone remember those?)



In my mind, I can still smell it!


----------



## JustJoel

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In my mind, I can still smell it!


Wasn’t it just the best!


----------



## JustJoel

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> volley
> 
> (Did you know that the Los Angeles Police Department changed the motto on their patrol cars from 'To Protect and Serve' to 'Take No Prisoners'?)


Exchange


----------



## roadfix

stock


----------



## roadfix

. . . .


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> . . . .


That is too funny!


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> stock


Market


----------



## simonbaker

Flexible


----------



## Rascal

Rubber


----------



## simonbaker

Condom


----------



## JustJoel

Sheath


----------



## simonbaker

Protection


----------



## Rascal

Lols, when I put rubber up I wondered how long it would take. Cheers Simon.

Shield


----------



## simonbaker

Sword


----------



## roadfix

Katana


----------



## JustJoel

Samurai


----------



## roadfix

Belushi


----------



## JustJoel

Julia Child


----------



## Rascal

Drunk


----------



## JustJoel

Blotto


----------



## simonbaker

Inebriated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

breathalyzer


----------



## simonbaker

Penalties


----------



## JustJoel

Fines


----------



## simonbaker

Court


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tennis


----------



## roadfix

elbow


----------



## simonbaker

Funny (bone)


----------



## roadfix

Girl


----------



## simonbaker

Women


----------



## Rascal

Giggles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sh*ts (and)


----------



## JustJoel

Diarrhea


----------



## simonbaker

Flu...


----------



## JustJoel

Virus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hacker


----------



## JustJoel

Programmer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coder


----------



## roadfix

decoder


----------



## simonbaker

Medical


----------



## JustJoel

Coverage


----------



## roadfix

Insurance


----------



## Rascal

Commission.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

police


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Entrance


----------



## roadfix

Lobby


----------



## JustJoel

Foyer


----------



## simonbaker

Closet


----------



## JustJoel

Armoire


----------



## simonbaker

Furniture


----------



## roadfix

Victorian


----------



## JustJoel

Repressed


----------



## Rascal

Thumbscrew


----------



## JustJoel

Torture


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inquisition


----------



## JustJoel

Witch


----------



## roadfix

Hunt


----------



## simonbaker

Season


----------



## JustJoel

Spice


----------



## Rascal

Life


----------



## JustJoel

Savage


----------



## Rascal

Hyena


----------



## JustJoel

Scavenger


----------



## simonbaker

Hunt


----------



## JustJoel

Pursue


----------



## Rascal

Tease


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hair


----------



## JustJoel

Coiffure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pompadour


----------



## simonbaker

Hairdo


----------



## Rascal

Scissors


----------



## simonbaker

Silver


----------



## JustJoel

Precious


----------



## Rascal

Metal


----------



## JustJoel

Heavy


----------



## Rascal

Weight


----------



## JustJoel

Girth


----------



## Rascal

Obese


----------



## JustJoel

Corpulent


----------



## simonbaker

Heavy


----------



## JustJoel

Ponderous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

FAT!


----------



## JustJoel

Schmaltz


----------



## simonbaker

Sentimental


----------



## JustJoel

Nostalgic


----------



## simonbaker

History


----------



## roadfix

Buff


----------



## JustJoel

Naked


----------



## simonbaker

& afraid


----------



## Rascal

Scared


----------



## JustJoel

Titillated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Excited


----------



## Rascal

Orgasmic


----------



## JustJoel

Ecstatic


----------



## Rascal

Relief


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alka-Seltzer


----------



## roadfix

Fizz


----------



## simonbaker

Champagne


----------



## roadfix

Brunch


----------



## simonbaker

Sunday


----------



## roadfix

Mass


----------



## simonbaker

Supply


----------



## roadfix

& demand


----------



## simonbaker

Dominate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Submisive


----------



## roadfix

Weak


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

milquetoast


----------



## simonbaker

Timmid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cowering


----------



## simonbaker

Abused


----------



## roadfix

mentally


----------



## simonbaker

Stable


----------



## roadfix

horses


----------



## simonbaker

Hold (your)


----------



## roadfix

breath


----------



## simonbaker

Halitosis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exhale


----------



## simonbaker

Smoke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cigar 

A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke ~ _Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## simonbaker

Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blossom


----------



## simonbaker

Spring


----------



## roadfix

Break


----------



## simonbaker

A leg


----------



## Rascal

Plaster


----------



## simonbaker

Paris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bogie


----------



## Rascal

Train


----------



## roadfix

Wreck


----------



## simonbaker

Crash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Collide


----------



## simonbaker

Accident


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pregnant


----------



## simonbaker

Grandkids


----------



## roadfix

spoiled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

expired


----------



## simonbaker

Dead


----------



## roadfix

Sea


.


----------



## simonbaker

Binoculars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

telescope


----------



## simonbaker

Pirate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caribbean


----------



## simonbaker

Royal


----------



## roadfix

Crown


----------



## simonbaker

Whiskey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scotch


----------



## simonbaker

Neat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

messy


----------



## simonbaker

Unorganized


----------



## roadfix

clutter


----------



## simonbaker

Desk


----------



## JustJoel

Escritoire


----------



## simonbaker

Author


----------



## JustJoel

Novelist


----------



## simonbaker

Book


----------



## JustJoel

Edition


----------



## roadfix

First


----------



## JustJoel

Winner


----------



## roadfix

Champ


----------



## simonbaker

Trophy


----------



## JustJoel

Statuette


----------



## simonbaker

Figure


----------



## JustJoel

Physique


----------



## simonbaker

Frame


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aaron (Bros)


----------



## simonbaker

Company


----------



## JustJoel

Guests


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## roadfix

Party


----------



## JustJoel

Soirée


----------



## simonbaker

Celebration


----------



## JustJoel

Gala


----------



## roadfix

Formal


----------



## simonbaker

Prom


----------



## roadfix

Night


----------



## JustJoel

Moonlit


----------



## simonbaker

Beach


----------



## JustJoel

Tropics


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## roadfix

Paid


----------



## simonbaker

Salary


----------



## roadfix

Annual


----------



## simonbaker

Exam


----------



## JustJoel

Final


----------



## Rascal

Whistle


----------



## JustJoel

Beckon


----------



## Rascal

Call


----------



## JustJoel

Contact


----------



## simonbaker

Text


----------



## roadfix

Message


----------



## JustJoel

Memo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

email


----------



## JustJoel

Spam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fried


----------



## JustJoel

Shorted (out)


----------



## roadfix

circuit


----------



## JustJoel

Tour


----------



## roadfix

guide


----------



## JustJoel

Sherpa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lining


----------



## roadfix

Silver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horse


----------



## Rascal

Tonto


----------



## simonbaker

(lone). Ranger


----------



## roadfix

Texas


----------



## simonbaker

Brisket


----------



## JustJoel

Smoked


----------



## Rascal

Butt


----------



## simonbaker

Boston


----------



## roadfix

Marathon


----------



## JustJoel

Ordeal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Freeway


----------



## JustJoel

Cloverleaf


----------



## simonbaker

Leprechaun


----------



## JustJoel

Irish


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes


----------



## JustJoel

Spuds


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka


----------



## JustJoel

Martini


----------



## simonbaker

Dry....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

soaked


----------



## JustJoel

Beans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pork


----------



## JustJoel

Unclean


----------



## simonbaker

Filthy


----------



## roadfix

rich


----------



## JustJoel

Ironic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Morissette


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## JustJoel

Melody


----------



## simonbaker

Acapella


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Duet


----------



## simonbaker

Trio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trifecta


----------



## simonbaker

Gamble


----------



## JustJoel

Risk


----------



## simonbaker

Taking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

medicine


----------



## roadfix

cabinet


----------



## simonbaker

Government


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

corrupt


----------



## simonbaker

Syria


----------



## roadfix

Momar


----------



## simonbaker

Maintenance


----------



## roadfix

routine


----------



## simonbaker

Shift


----------



## roadfix

graveyard


----------



## JustJoel

Cemetery


----------



## simonbaker

Pet...


----------



## roadfix

peeve


----------



## simonbaker

Irratable


----------



## Rascal

Bowel


----------



## JustJoel

Depth


----------



## Rascal

Gauge


----------



## JustJoel

Meter


----------



## Addie

Parking


----------



## JustJoel

Structure


----------



## simonbaker

Skyscraper


----------



## JustJoel

Edifice


----------



## Addie

Building


----------



## JustJoel

Structure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Parking


----------



## JustJoel

Parallel


----------



## simonbaker

Bars


----------



## JustJoel

Cage


----------



## simonbaker

Free


----------



## JustJoel

Unfettered


----------



## simonbaker

Loose


----------



## Rascal

Slut


----------



## simonbaker

Hooker


----------



## Rascal

Lamppost


----------



## JustJoel

Pizza (Lamppost was our local pizzeria when I was growing up. They’re still there, best pizza ever!)


----------



## Rascal

Cheese


----------



## JustJoel

Mice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Worm (the early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese)


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Worm *(the early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese)[/QUOT*E]
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## roadfix

gear


----------



## JustJoel

Tackle


----------



## roadfix

box


.


----------



## simonbaker

Hot....


----------



## JustJoel

Piquant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salsa


----------



## roadfix

tango


----------



## JustJoel

Ballroom


----------



## simonbaker

Dancing


----------



## roadfix

Queen


----------



## simonbaker

Bee..


----------



## roadfix

Gees


----------



## JustJoel

Terror!


----------



## simonbaker

Horrified


----------



## JustJoel

Appalled


----------



## Rascal

Embellished


----------



## simonbaker

Discusted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

nauseated


----------



## simonbaker

Vomiting


----------



## JustJoel

Puking


----------



## simonbaker

Hangover


----------



## JustJoel

Headache


----------



## simonbaker

Acetaminophen


----------



## roadfix

tylenol


----------



## simonbaker

Pain


----------



## roadfix

management


----------



## simonbaker

Overrated


----------



## JustJoel

Hyped


----------



## Rascal

Turbo


----------



## JustJoel

Engine


----------



## Rascal

Rocket


----------



## JustJoel

Spaceship


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Enterprise


----------



## roadfix

Uss


.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hms  .


----------



## JustJoel

Pinafore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

petticoat


----------



## JustJoel

Underwear


----------



## Addie

Clean


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## Addie

Title


----------



## simonbaker

Tax..


----------



## Addie

Rich


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## Addie

Overboard


----------



## simonbaker

Man...


----------



## roadfix

kind


----------



## simonbaker

Polite


----------



## Rascal

Maam


----------



## simonbaker

Southern


----------



## Rascal

Drawl


----------



## simonbaker

Purrrr


----------



## Rascal

Pussycat


----------



## JustJoel

Coquette


----------



## Rascal

Meek


----------



## simonbaker

Mild


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spicy


----------



## simonbaker

Zesty


----------



## JustJoel

Tangy


----------



## simonbaker

Robust


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Voluptuous


----------



## simonbaker

Shapely


----------



## JustJoel

Svelte


----------



## Rascal

Twiggy


----------



## simonbaker

Branch


----------



## roadfix

Library


----------



## simonbaker

City


----------



## JustJoel

Urban


----------



## roadfix

Cowboy


----------



## JustJoel

Wrangler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jeans


----------



## JustJoel

Pants


----------



## Addie

bisexual


----------



## roadfix

asexual


----------



## simonbaker

Strange


----------



## JustJoel

Eerie


----------



## Rascal

Ghostly


----------



## JustJoel

Haunting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spooky


----------



## JustJoel

Scary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roller coaster


----------



## simonbaker

Thrill


----------



## roadfix

seeker


----------



## simonbaker

Hide


----------



## JustJoel

Seek


----------



## simonbaker

Look


----------



## roadfix

magazine


----------



## simonbaker

Subscription


----------



## roadfix

monthly


----------



## JustJoel

Scheduled


----------



## roadfix

maintenance


----------



## simonbaker

Overpaid


----------



## roadfix

remorse


----------



## simonbaker

Full..


----------



## JustJoel

Sated


----------



## simonbaker

Satisfied


----------



## roadfix

customer


----------



## simonbaker

Boss


----------



## roadfix

Springsteen


----------



## Rascal

Guitar


----------



## simonbaker

Strings


----------



## Rascal

Puppet.


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## JustJoel

Imagine


----------



## Rascal

Lennon


----------



## JustJoel

Yoko


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yuck!


----------



## JustJoel

Nasty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ugly


----------



## roadfix

Fugly


----------



## simonbaker

Unattractive


----------



## JustJoel

Homely


----------



## simonbaker

Ordinary


----------



## Rascal

Jane


----------



## simonbaker

Mary


----------



## roadfix

Mother


----------



## simonbaker

Nuturing


----------



## JustJoel

Caring


----------



## simonbaker

Bridge


----------



## roadfix

Brooklyn


----------



## Rascal

Joisey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Terlet


----------



## simonbaker

Slang


----------



## Rascal

Cockney


----------



## simonbaker

Accent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monosodium Glutamate


----------



## simonbaker

Allergic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Itchy


----------



## simonbaker

Rash


----------



## Rascal

Decision


----------



## simonbaker

Correct


----------



## Rascal

Twink


----------



## simonbaker

(corrective). Criticism


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

constructive


----------



## simonbaker

Build


----------



## JustJoel

Erect


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## JustJoel

Agitated


----------



## simonbaker

Washer


----------



## JustJoel

Dryer


----------



## simonbaker

Wetter


----------



## Rascal

Moist


----------



## JustJoel

Damp


----------



## Addie

RAIN!!!


----------



## JustJoel

Shower


----------



## simonbaker

Shampoo


----------



## JustJoel

Lather


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rinse (someone say repeat)


----------



## JustJoel

Repeat (happy to oblige!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gimmick


----------



## JustJoel

Hook


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ladder


----------



## JustJoel

Rescue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dog (arf arf)


----------



## simonbaker

Heel


----------



## JustJoel

Cad..


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## Rascal

Sod..


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## Rascal

Cards


----------



## JustJoel

Poker


----------



## Rascal

Fire


----------



## simonbaker

Dismissal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

layoff


----------



## simonbaker

Pink slip


----------



## JustJoel

Notice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ignore


----------



## JustJoel

Snub


----------



## simonbaker

Cigar


----------



## JustJoel

Stoagie


----------



## simonbaker

Old....


----------



## JustJoel

Ancient


----------



## simonbaker

Age. ( Whiskey)


----------



## Rascal

Stone


----------



## JustJoel

(Peach) pit


----------



## Rascal

Bull


----------



## JustJoel

Matador


----------



## Addie

Bull (I dare you to!)


----------



## simonbaker

Sh*t


----------



## JustJoel

Poop


----------



## simonbaker

Manure


----------



## JustJoel

Fertilizer


----------



## simonbaker

Miracle ( Grow )


----------



## Rascal

Performed


----------



## simonbaker

Artist


----------



## JustJoel

Creator


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Diety


----------



## simonbaker

Supernatural


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paranormal


----------



## Rascal

Psychic. 


Btw, I went to get my fortune read at a place in town. There was a sign on the door, closed.....due to unforeseen circumstances.

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

Medium


----------



## Rascal

Large


----------



## simonbaker

Extra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Excessive


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smorgasbord


----------



## Rascal

Feast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Famine


----------



## simonbaker

Starvation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hunger


----------



## simonbaker

Game's


----------



## Addie

Children


----------



## simonbaker

Adolescent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Millenniums


----------



## simonbaker

New age


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Old Age


----------



## simonbaker

Wisdom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Delirium


----------



## simonbaker

Confusion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mayhem


----------



## simonbaker

Chaos


----------



## Rascal

Smart (get)


----------



## simonbaker

Ass....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

backwards


----------



## Rascal

Xmas. 

Spike Milligan song. I'm walking backwards for Xmas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Festivus


----------



## simonbaker

Stressful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

nerve-racking


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

opiod


----------



## simonbaker

Addiction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rehab


----------



## simonbaker

Treatment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shock


----------



## simonbaker

Collar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pixie


----------



## simonbaker

Sticks


----------



## Rascal

Stones


----------



## simonbaker

Throw


----------



## Rascal

Shanghai.


----------



## simonbaker

Rummy


----------



## Rascal

Coruba


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bacardi


----------



## simonbaker

Rum.....


----------



## Rascal

Aaargh


----------



## simonbaker

Pirate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pittsburgh


----------



## simonbaker

Philly's


----------



## Addie

member


----------



## simonbaker

Services


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rendered


----------



## Rascal

Separated


----------



## simonbaker

Divorced


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Widowed


----------



## simonbaker

Adjustments


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

measurements


----------



## Rascal

Lufkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Texas


----------



## simonbaker

Brisket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roast


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reception


----------



## simonbaker

(open). Bar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grill


----------



## simonbaker

Steak


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sirloin


----------



## Rascal

Fillet (eye)


----------



## simonbaker

Tender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hearted


----------



## simonbaker

Compassionate


----------



## roadfix

caring


----------



## simonbaker

Sincere


----------



## luckytrim

Honest


----------



## simonbaker

Rare


----------



## roadfix

medium


----------



## luckytrim

Psychic


----------



## Rascal

Chrystal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gale


----------



## simonbaker

Winds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wayward

(The wayward wind is a restless wind 
A restless wind that yearns to wander 
And he was born the next of kin 
The next of kin to the wayward wind)


----------



## luckytrim

Astray


----------



## simonbaker

Lost


----------



## luckytrim

Defeated


----------



## simonbaker

War...


----------



## luckytrim

STRATEGO


----------



## simonbaker

Game


----------



## luckytrim

Buck


----------



## simonbaker

Eucher


----------



## luckytrim

Bob


----------



## simonbaker

Dunk


----------



## luckytrim

Doughnut


----------



## simonbaker

Glazed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

carrots


----------



## luckytrim

BUGS


----------



## CWS4322

Bunny


----------



## luckytrim

hop ...


----------



## simonbaker

Grains


----------



## luckytrim

Salt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pepper


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## luckytrim

Marley


----------



## simonbaker

Casper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

friendly


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## luckytrim

Station


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Radio


----------



## luckytrim

Flyer


----------



## simonbaker

Pilot


----------



## luckytrim

Coxswain


----------



## simonbaker

Sailboat


----------



## luckytrim

Schooner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beer


----------



## cara

Czech


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slovak


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## luckytrim

Language


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Translator


----------



## luckytrim

Cryptologist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Intelligence


----------



## luckytrim

Gathering


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harvest


----------



## simonbaker

Autumn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fall


----------



## simonbaker

Trip


----------



## luckytrim

Business


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monkey


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo..


----------



## roadfix

z o o m


----------



## simonbaker

Fast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

speedy


----------



## simonbaker

Rush


----------



## roadfix

Limbaugh


----------



## simonbaker

Hannity


----------



## roadfix

Colmes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right Wingers


----------



## simonbaker

Radio


----------



## roadfix

Flyer


----------



## luckytrim

Circular


----------



## roadfix

saw


.


----------



## luckytrim

Spied


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

peeked


----------



## luckytrim

Cheated


----------



## simonbaker

Infidelity


----------



## luckytrim

motel 6


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Light on


----------



## luckytrim

lighthouse


----------



## simonbaker

Ships


----------



## luckytrim

Schooner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beerglass


----------



## simonbaker

Frosted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flakes


----------



## simonbaker

Dandruff


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

itch


----------



## luckytrim

Scratch


----------



## simonbaker

Surface


----------



## luckytrim

Veneer


----------



## simonbaker

Polish


----------



## luckytrim

Pierogis


----------



## simonbaker

Dumpling


----------



## luckytrim

Apple


----------



## CWS4322

orchard


----------



## luckytrim

Vinyard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

grapes


----------



## luckytrim

Pigeage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy


----------



## luckytrim

Hominid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Neanderthal


----------



## luckytrim

Cave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheese


----------



## CWS4322

bleu


----------



## luckytrim

Blanc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rouge


----------



## luckytrim

Mascara


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lipstick


----------



## luckytrim

Eyeliner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pancake (makeup)


----------



## luckytrim

Breakfast


----------



## CWS4322

eggs


----------



## luckytrim

Roe   xxx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

caviar


----------



## luckytrim

Sturgeon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fish


----------



## luckytrim

Troll


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bridge


----------



## luckytrim

Canasta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pinochle


----------



## luckytrim

Bizique


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cards


----------



## luckytrim

CUBS


----------



## CWS4322

Bears


----------



## luckytrim

Woods


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Forest


----------



## luckytrim

Amazon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shopping!


----------



## luckytrim

Budget


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

accountant


----------



## luckytrim

Ledger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

journal


----------



## luckytrim

Diary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anne Frank


----------



## luckytrim

Bergen-Belsen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

camp


----------



## luckytrim

Scout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tonto


----------



## luckytrim

Jay   **


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silverheels


----------



## luckytrim

Cleats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spikes


----------



## luckytrim

Impales


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pike


----------



## luckytrim

fREEWAY


----------



## CWS4322

Backroads


----------



## luckytrim

Boondocks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sticks


----------



## luckytrim

(You knew this was coming )


STONES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rolling


----------



## luckytrim

Trucking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

driving


----------



## luckytrim

Tee    **


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

confused


----------



## luckytrim

(Golf --- Driver off the Tee)


Discombobulated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disheveled


----------



## luckytrim

Unkempt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hobo


----------



## luckytrim

Tramp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ex-wife


----------



## luckytrim

Alimony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Palimony


----------



## luckytrim

Payout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kickback


----------



## luckytrim

Chainsaw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

massacre


----------



## luckytrim

Slaughter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sergeant


----------



## luckytrim

Major


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

malfunction


----------



## luckytrim

Snafu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fubar


----------



## luckytrim

Tarfu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bohica


----------



## luckytrim

Acronyms


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Synonyms


----------



## luckytrim

Equivalent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

similar


----------



## luckytrim

Twins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bobbsey


----------



## luckytrim

Flossie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fox..


----------



## luckytrim

Hounds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baskervilles


----------



## luckytrim

mOORS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Othello


----------



## luckytrim

Reversi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Board


----------



## luckytrim

Display


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

showcase


----------



## luckytrim

Trophies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Awards


----------



## luckytrim

Prizes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

contest


----------



## luckytrim

Dispute


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shootout


----------



## luckytrim

Gunfight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Corral


----------



## luckytrim

Okay !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alright!


----------



## luckytrim

Hunky-Dory


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fan-friging-tastic!


----------



## luckytrim

Monumental


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monticello


----------



## luckytrim

plantation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soup


----------



## luckytrim

Course


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

First


----------



## luckytrim

GOLD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fool's


----------



## luckytrim

Bamboozles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jester


----------



## luckytrim

entertainer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cedric


----------



## luckytrim

"Bounty"       ( Cedric is a boy's name of Celtic origin meaning "bounty )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mutiny


----------



## luckytrim

Uprising


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

insurrection


----------



## luckytrim

takeover


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

forcible


----------



## luckytrim

Strong-Arm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

loanshark


----------



## luckytrim

Shylock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Portia


----------



## luckytrim

Desdemona


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Venice


----------



## luckytrim

Gondola


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

railroad


----------



## luckytrim

Steamboat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Springs


----------



## luckytrim

Leaps


----------



## simonbaker

Bounds


----------



## luckytrim

OUT (of)


----------



## simonbaker

Strike (baseball/


----------



## luckytrim

Rattler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

baby


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## luckytrim

Pamper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spoil


----------



## luckytrim

Corrupt


----------



## simonbaker

Illegal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

misdemeanor (da more I miss, da meaner I get!)


----------



## simonbaker

Petty


----------



## luckytrim

Heartbreaker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Refugee


----------



## simonbaker

Immigrant


----------



## luckytrim

Colonist


----------



## simonbaker

Pilgrim


----------



## luckytrim

Thanksgiving


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Turkey!


----------



## luckytrim

Greece !


----------



## simonbaker

Spoon


----------



## luckytrim

Cuddle


----------



## simonbaker

Bug....


----------



## luckytrim

FLU ...


----------



## simonbaker

Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tattoo


----------



## luckytrim

Drumbeat


----------



## simonbaker

Band


----------



## luckytrim

Ring


----------



## simonbaker

Hello


----------



## luckytrim

Salutation


----------



## simonbaker

Salute


----------



## luckytrim

Applaud


----------



## simonbaker

Audience


----------



## luckytrim

Gallery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shooting


----------



## luckytrim

Stars


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## luckytrim

Trailer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trash


----------



## luckytrim

Landfill


----------



## simonbaker

Dump


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

truck


----------



## luckytrim

Strut


----------



## simonbaker

Cat...


----------



## luckytrim

Panther


----------



## simonbaker

Carolina


----------



## luckytrim

Sumter


----------



## simonbaker

Eastern


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

religion


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## luckytrim

Bounty


----------



## simonbaker

Hunter


----------



## luckytrim

Tiller


----------



## simonbaker

Garden


----------



## luckytrim

EDEN


----------



## simonbaker

Paradise


----------



## luckytrim

Samoa


----------



## simonbaker

Island


----------



## luckytrim

Treasure


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Out


----------



## simonbaker

Side


----------



## luckytrim

RIBS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barbecued


----------



## luckytrim

Smoked


----------



## simonbaker

Salmon


----------



## luckytrim

Bears


----------



## simonbaker

Cubs


----------



## luckytrim

Chicago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

Franc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Euro


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## luckytrim

Cruise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pablo


----------



## simonbaker

Columbian


----------



## luckytrim

Panama


----------



## simonbaker

Canal


----------



## luckytrim

MOAT


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alligators


----------



## luckytrim

Everglades


----------



## simonbaker

Crocodiles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Australia


----------



## simonbaker

Kangaroos


----------



## luckytrim

ZOO ...


----------



## simonbaker

Adventure


----------



## luckytrim

Safari


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poachers


----------



## luckytrim

Fryers


----------



## simonbaker

Deep


----------



## luckytrim

Profound


----------



## simonbaker

Intense


----------



## luckytrim

*ejaculatory*


----------



## simonbaker

Overated


----------



## luckytrim

Undervalued


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bargain


----------



## luckytrim

Basement


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## luckytrim

Tithe


----------



## simonbaker

Earnings


----------



## luckytrim

Stipend


----------



## simonbaker

Allowance


----------



## luckytrim

*chores*


----------



## simonbaker

Farm


----------



## luckytrim

Agra-business


----------



## simonbaker

Commercialized


----------



## luckytrim

Sports


----------



## simonbaker

Complex


----------



## luckytrim

Complicated


----------



## simonbaker

Relationships


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

domesticated


----------



## luckytrim

Pets


----------



## simonbaker

Dog....


----------



## luckytrim

LEG..


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## luckytrim

Greece


----------



## simonbaker

Oil....


----------



## luckytrim

Gusher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

drip


----------



## luckytrim

Percolate


----------



## simonbaker

Java


----------



## luckytrim

Indonesia


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Krakatoa


----------



## luckytrim

Kilauea


----------



## simonbaker

Hawaii


----------



## luckytrim

Pearl


----------



## simonbaker

Oyster


----------



## luckytrim

Mollusk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Squid


----------



## luckytrim

Octopus


----------



## simonbaker

Ocean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eleven


----------



## luckytrim

Starters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pistol


----------



## luckytrim

whipped


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fluffy


----------



## simonbaker

Merengue


----------



## luckytrim

EGGS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ostrich


----------



## luckytrim

Feathers


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trot


----------



## luckytrim

Sulky


----------



## simonbaker

Mope


----------



## luckytrim

Moped


----------



## simonbaker

Helmet


----------



## luckytrim

Billycock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fedora


----------



## simonbaker

Stylish


----------



## luckytrim

Vogue


----------



## simonbaker

Magazine


----------



## luckytrim

Chamber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Music


----------



## luckytrim

Melody


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chords


----------



## luckytrim

Percussion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

drums


----------



## luckytrim

Paradiddle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rudiment


----------



## luckytrim

Embryo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

uh, egg


----------



## luckytrim

Omelet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Western


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Front


----------



## simonbaker

Runner


----------



## luckytrim

UP ****


----------



## simonbaker

Positive


----------



## luckytrim

Feedback


----------



## simonbaker

Review


----------



## luckytrim

Revise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

STET


----------



## luckytrim

Ignore


----------



## simonbaker

Aloof


----------



## luckytrim

standoffish


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## luckytrim

Wallflower


----------



## simonbaker

Ordinary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unusual


----------



## luckytrim

Enigma


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

conundrum


----------



## luckytrim

Riddle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(me) this


----------



## simonbaker

Place


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Settting


----------



## luckytrim

Staging


----------



## simonbaker

Drama


----------



## luckytrim

Facebook


----------



## simonbaker

Social


----------



## luckytrim

Studies


----------



## simonbaker

Educational


----------



## luckytrim

informative


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

enlightening


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## luckytrim

Eureka !!


----------



## simonbaker

Realization


----------



## luckytrim

Actuality


----------



## simonbaker

Reality


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drugs

(Reality is just a crutch for people who can't handle drugs ~ _Robin Williams_)


----------



## luckytrim

Placebo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fake


----------



## luckytrim

Counterfeit


----------



## simonbaker

(black) market


----------



## luckytrim

sell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Deal


----------



## luckytrim

STUD


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## luckytrim

Station


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Weigh


----------



## luckytrim

Kurds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fighters


----------



## simonbaker

Fire


----------



## luckytrim

Mustangs


----------



## simonbaker

Wild


----------



## luckytrim

Thing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Addams


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## luckytrim

Values


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Estimates


----------



## simonbaker

Conservative


----------



## luckytrim

Ballpark


----------



## simonbaker

Franks


----------



## luckytrim

Saxons


----------



## simonbaker

Vikings


----------



## luckytrim

Packers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

movers


----------



## simonbaker

Shaker's


----------



## luckytrim

Furniture


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Television

(Theater is life. Cinema is art. Television is furniture. -Anonymous)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Television
(Theater is life. Cinema is art. Television is furniture. -Anonymous)


----------



## luckytrim

Soaps


----------



## simonbaker

Scented


----------



## luckytrim

Candle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Darkness


----------



## luckytrim

Foreboding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fearful


----------



## luckytrim

Dread


----------



## simonbaker

Confident


----------



## luckytrim

Assured


----------



## simonbaker

Self


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Awareness


----------



## luckytrim

cognizance


----------



## simonbaker

Knowledge


----------



## luckytrim

Encyclopedia


----------



## simonbaker

Salesman


----------



## luckytrim

Vendor


----------



## simonbaker

Trade


----------



## luckytrim

SWAP


----------



## simonbaker

Meet


----------



## luckytrim

Greet


----------



## simonbaker

Welcome


----------



## luckytrim

Mat ***


----------



## simonbaker

Door


----------



## luckytrim

Knob


----------



## simonbaker

Polish


----------



## luckytrim

British


----------



## simonbaker

Accent


----------



## luckytrim

Highlight


----------



## simonbaker

Marker


----------



## luckytrim

Milestone


----------



## simonbaker

Accomplishment


----------



## luckytrim

marathon


----------



## simonbaker

Race


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

RAT

(The problem is, even if you win the rat race, you're a rat!)


----------



## luckytrim

TRAP


----------



## simonbaker

Claustrophobic


----------



## luckytrim

Agoraphobia


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

homebound


----------



## luckytrim

GROUNDED !


----------



## simonbaker

Electrical


----------



## luckytrim

Static


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

radio


----------



## luckytrim

Telescope


----------



## simonbaker

Astronomy


----------



## luckytrim

Hubble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

defective


----------



## simonbaker

Columbo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I said DEFECTIVE, not DETECTIVE! but being one who always goes with the flow;

Christoforo


----------



## luckytrim

(Maybe He got some bad Yogurt ... )





ROCKFORD


----------



## simonbaker

Connecticut


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I said DEFECTIVE, not DETECTIVE! but being one who always goes with the flow;
> 
> Christoforo


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## luckytrim

Yankee


----------



## simonbaker

Candle


----------



## luckytrim

Stick


----------



## simonbaker

Pole


----------



## luckytrim

Antarctica


----------



## simonbaker

Penquin


----------



## luckytrim

Emperor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> Sorry, my bad!



I did bring back memories of a Blue Bloods episode where a bad guy kept calling Danny "defective Reagan."

China


----------



## luckytrim

Syndrome


----------



## simonbaker

Down


----------



## luckytrim

Feathers


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## luckytrim

Stuffing


----------



## simonbaker

(Happy)[emoji6][emoji4]. Thanksgiving


----------



## luckytrim

Family


----------



## simonbaker

Fued


----------



## luckytrim

_Hatfields_


----------



## cookieee

Mc Coy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real


----------



## simonbaker

Imitation


----------



## luckytrim

Impersonation


----------



## simonbaker

Comedian


----------



## luckytrim

(Class) CLOWN


----------



## simonbaker

Parade


----------



## luckytrim

Macy's


----------



## simonbaker

Shopping


----------



## luckytrim

Amazon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Wonder) Woman


----------



## luckytrim

EVE


----------



## simonbaker

Spout


----------



## luckytrim

spigot


----------



## cookieee

leaky


----------



## luckytrim

DEPENDS


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes


----------



## luckytrim

occasional


----------



## simonbaker

Tradition's


----------



## luckytrim

Heritage


----------



## simonbaker

Museum


----------



## luckytrim

Exhibit


----------



## simonbaker

Science


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Weird


----------



## luckytrim

Tales


----------



## simonbaker

Heads


----------



## luckytrim

Busts


----------



## simonbaker

Balloon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

helium


----------



## luckytrim

Float


----------



## simonbaker

Root beer


----------



## luckytrim

Barrels


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## luckytrim

​joint


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## luckytrim

Everest


----------



## simonbaker

Challenging


----------



## cookieee

fighting


----------



## luckytrim

COCK


----------



## simonbaker

Head


----------



## luckytrim

Latrine


----------



## simonbaker

Outhouse


----------



## luckytrim

(Chamber) POT


----------



## simonbaker

Vintage


----------



## luckytrim

YEAR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Happy) New


----------



## cookieee

recent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bygone


----------



## luckytrim

History


----------



## simonbaker

History


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

American


----------



## luckytrim

Native


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tribes


----------



## luckytrim

Casinos


----------



## simonbaker

Luck


----------



## cookieee

clover


----------



## luckytrim

Leaf


----------



## simonbaker

Tea....


----------



## luckytrim

POT ...


----------



## simonbaker

Stock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bond


----------



## luckytrim

Glue


----------



## simonbaker

Paste


----------



## luckytrim

Mache


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salad


----------



## luckytrim

Cincinnati


----------



## simonbaker

Goetta


----------



## luckytrim

bratwurst​


----------



## simonbaker

Saurkraut


----------



## luckytrim

Sauerbraten


----------



## simonbaker

Dumplings


----------



## luckytrim

Apple


----------



## simonbaker

Martini


----------



## luckytrim

Rossi


----------



## simonbaker

Rocks


----------



## luckytrim

Asteroids


----------



## simonbaker

Astrology


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fortune-teller


----------



## luckytrim

Gypsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cher


----------



## cookieee

Sunny


----------



## luckytrim

Rainbow


----------



## simonbaker

Bridge


----------



## luckytrim

canasta


----------



## simonbaker

Cards


----------



## luckytrim

Diamondbacks


----------



## simonbaker

Snake


----------



## cookieee

Everglades


----------



## luckytrim

Seminoles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Florida


----------



## luckytrim

(Hanging) CHADS


----------



## simonbaker

Humidity


----------



## luckytrim

(I'm having trouble 'associating' that one.........)


Hygrometer


----------



## simonbaker

Thingamaging


----------



## luckytrim

Whatchamacallit


----------



## simonbaker

Candy bar


----------



## roadfix

Snack


----------



## cookieee

shack


----------



## simonbaker

Fort


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ticonderoga


----------



## simonbaker

Navy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue


----------



## simonbaker

Unhappy


----------



## cookieee

depressed


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

opioids


----------



## simonbaker

Overdramatic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

drama (queen)


----------



## simonbaker

Theatrical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Olivier


----------



## simonbaker

Tractor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Deere


----------



## simonbaker

Honey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poo (bear)


----------



## cookieee

Diaper (mother here lol)


----------



## simonbaker

Congress


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Useless


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeless


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pitiful


----------



## simonbaker

Counceling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guidance


----------



## simonbaker

Blind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

venetian


----------



## simonbaker

Trade


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Vic's


----------



## simonbaker

Vapor rub


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chest


----------



## cookieee

Hope


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.Bob.


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hackers


----------



## simonbaker

Computer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Program


----------



## simonbaker

Director


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Casting


----------



## simonbaker

Netflix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Amazon


----------



## cookieee

books


----------



## simonbaker

Bible


----------



## cookieee

Matthew


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dillon


----------



## simonbaker

Gunsmoke


----------



## cookieee

Handsome


----------



## simonbaker

Dude


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tenderfoot


----------



## simonbaker

Indian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

motorcycles


----------



## simonbaker

Rally


----------



## cookieee

(round the) FLAG


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Football


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl


----------



## cookieee

Wings!!!!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Buffalo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blizzard.


----------



## simonbaker

Dairy Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Softserve


----------



## simonbaker

Yogurt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Greek


----------



## cara

ancient


----------



## cookieee

History


----------



## simonbaker

Museum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hermitage


----------



## simonbaker

Shack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

O'Neil


----------



## simonbaker

Basketball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkT9wMUbKuE


----------



## simonbaker

Cat. ( My cats name is Mr Jones)


----------



## simonbaker

Days


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

numbered


----------



## simonbaker

Algebra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

limp


----------



## simonbaker

Celery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

carrots


----------



## simonbaker

Peeler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

potato


----------



## simonbaker

Chips


----------



## GimmeAnother1

Dip...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bump


----------



## simonbaker

Volleyball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beach


----------



## simonbaker

Bum....


----------



## cookieee

Hobo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tramp


----------



## simonbaker

Lady


----------



## cookieee

Disney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

World


----------



## simonbaker

Traveler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wanderer


----------



## simonbaker

Lost


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Horizon


----------



## simonbaker

Sunrise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Highway


----------



## simonbaker

Interstate


----------



## cookieee

Vacation


----------



## roadfix

Paid


----------



## cookieee

Bill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cosby


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## cookieee

Bird


----------



## simonbaker

Flew


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chimney


----------



## Rascal

Stack


----------



## simonbaker

Build


----------



## cookieee

Strong


----------



## simonbaker

Smell


----------



## cookieee

Linburger (sp.?)


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cloth


----------



## simonbaker

Laundry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

detergent


----------



## simonbaker

Dishwasher


----------



## cookieee

Empty  (aggggg)


----------



## simonbaker

Releave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tinkle


----------



## simonbaker

Crap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roulette


----------



## simonbaker

Wheel


----------



## cookieee

(of) Fortune


----------



## simonbaker

Cookie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

biscuit


----------



## cookieee

Cutter


----------



## simonbaker

Knife


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gibbs

(Rule #9; Never go anywhere without a knife)


----------



## cookieee

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Gibbs
> 
> (Rule #9; Never go anywhere without a knife)



Good one, love that show.


----------



## simonbaker

Jethro


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Homer


----------



## simonbaker

Simpson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jessica


----------



## simonbaker

Actress


----------



## cookieee

Movies


----------



## simonbaker

Popcorn


----------



## cookieee

Lunch (mine, many times)


----------



## simonbaker

Box....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cardboard


----------



## simonbaker

Recycle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reuse


----------



## simonbaker

Separate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

divorce


----------



## cookieee

Split


----------



## simonbaker

Banana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Miranda


----------



## simonbaker

Rights


----------



## cookieee

Read


----------



## simonbaker

Clarinet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Pete) Fountain


----------



## simonbaker

Pen....


----------



## cookieee

Pigs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Halal


----------



## simonbaker

Tabouli


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Salad


----------



## cookieee

Dressing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stripped

(I always tell people "I weigh 220 pounds, stripped, but I am not sure the scale in front of the drug store is accurate.")


----------



## cookieee

LOL!!!!!!   Good one


----------



## cookieee

Naked


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Juice


----------



## cookieee

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Juice



? ? ? ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cookieee said:


> ? ? ? ?


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Horse


----------



## simonbaker

Mane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Street


----------



## simonbaker

Smart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maxwell


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## cookieee

Coffee (what else?) lol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stewardess (coffee, tea, or me?)


----------



## cookieee

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Stewardess (coffee, tea, or me?)



LOL!!!!!    Slut  -no, just kidding

Waitress


----------



## simonbaker

Underpaid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

overworked


----------



## cookieee

Overload


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

surge


----------



## cookieee

Power


----------



## simonbaker

Rangers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Islanders


----------



## simonbaker

Native


----------



## cookieee

Hockey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I see two people posted at the same time, so I will say

Native - American

Hockey - Canadian

The next person can take their pick.


----------



## simonbaker

Canadian....

Geese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Migration


----------



## cookieee

Flight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cancelled


----------



## cookieee

Disappointed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Depressed


----------



## cookieee

Crying


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kleenex


----------



## cookieee

Tissue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scarce


----------



## cookieee

Limited


----------



## simonbaker

Edition


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

First


----------



## cookieee

Base


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who's


----------



## simonbaker

On....


----------



## cookieee

Abbott


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anglican


----------



## cookieee

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Anglican


 ??

 I meant Abbott as in the comedy team of Abbott and Costello.  lol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cookieee said:


> ??
> 
> I meant Abbott as in the comedy team of Abbott and Costello.  lol



I knew that! I just wanted to move it in another direction.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c9mlOrDhc4


----------



## simonbaker

Communion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wafer


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.Ice.


----------



## simonbaker

Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soda


----------



## simonbaker

Pop....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

music


----------



## simonbaker

City


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life


----------



## simonbaker

Magazine


----------



## cookieee

Cooking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(with) gas


----------



## simonbaker

Flatulence


----------



## cookieee

Stinks


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boat


----------



## cookieee

Fishing


----------



## simonbaker

Pole


----------



## cookieee

South


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jersey (or Joisy!)


----------



## simonbaker

Shore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dina


----------



## simonbaker

Actress


----------



## cookieee

Stage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coach


----------



## cookieee

Football


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

half-time


----------



## DaveSoMD

Show


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Place


----------



## simonbaker

Shelter (in)


----------



## laughlaugh

destitution


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

homeless


----------



## simonbaker

Refuge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oasis


----------



## simonbaker

Desert


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

landscaping


----------



## simonbaker

Dirt


----------



## Beachgirl

piggy


----------



## simonbaker

Slop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spill


----------



## Beachgirl

oil !!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

squeaky


----------



## simonbaker

Brakes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Clutch


----------



## cookieee

Embrace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Squeeze


----------



## simonbaker

Juice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Newton


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bumpkin


----------



## simonbaker

Hick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cups


----------



## simonbaker

Bra....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pidgin


----------



## simonbaker

Different


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strokes


----------



## cookieee

Folks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.Old.


----------



## cookieee

New!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Used


----------



## simonbaker

Antique


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roadshow


----------



## cookieee

Educational


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

television


----------



## simonbaker

Set....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

...Go!


----------



## simonbaker

Stop


----------



## cookieee

Halt


----------



## simonbaker

Military


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Intelligence


----------



## cookieee

Albert


----------



## simonbaker

Fat...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cosby


----------



## simonbaker

Incarcerated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

imprisoned


----------



## Beachgirl

Same


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

identical


----------



## Beachgirl

Twin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Siamese


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56328;. Cat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

Cradle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grave


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pet (think Steven King)


----------



## simonbaker

Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Eric) Burton


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

City


----------



## simonbaker

Skyscraper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Earthquake!


----------



## simonbaker

California


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dreamin'


----------



## simonbaker

Nightmares


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elm Street


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

popcorn


----------



## simonbaker

Butter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brando


----------



## Beachgirl

boxing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tyson


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Beachgirl

Feathers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Headdress


----------



## simonbaker

Costume


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jewelry


----------



## simonbaker

Diamonds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monroe


----------



## simonbaker

South Dakota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rushmore


----------



## simonbaker

Mount


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dismount


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56334;. Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

basketball


----------



## simonbaker

Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Tyrone) Shoelaces


----------



## simonbaker

Barefoot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Splinter


----------



## simonbaker

Deck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Swab


----------



## simonbaker

Cotton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pickin'


----------



## simonbaker

& grinnin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hillbilly


----------



## simonbaker

Beverly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sills


----------



## simonbaker

Window


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pane


----------



## simonbaker

Ouch


----------



## Beachgirl

sore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Muscle


----------



## simonbaker

Pool


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cess


----------



## simonbaker

Waste


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mind


----------



## simonbaker

Games


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Olympic


----------



## simonbaker

Torch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arsonist


----------



## simonbaker

Prison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gang


----------



## simonbaker

Buster's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shoes


----------



## simonbaker

Heels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cleats


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soccer


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ice hockey


----------



## simonbaker

Season


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

S & P


----------



## simonbaker

Enhance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

modify


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pocketful


----------



## simonbaker

Sunshine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Superman


----------



## simonbaker

Fly...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

zipper


----------



## simonbaker

Sewing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reaping


----------



## simonbaker

Harvest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gather


----------



## simonbaker

Mass


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hysteria


----------



## simonbaker

Riot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quiet


----------



## simonbaker

Whisper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

breeze


----------



## simonbaker

Spring


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pounce


----------



## simonbaker

(cat).    Treats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Temptations


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Extravagant


----------



## simonbaker

Fancy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reba


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bumpkin


----------



## simonbaker

Redneck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yacht Club


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eddie


----------



## simonbaker

Uncle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cracker


----------



## simonbaker

Ritz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hotel


----------



## simonbaker

Transylvania


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bite Me!


----------



## simonbaker

Quip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quote


----------



## simonbaker

Theory


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Relativity


----------



## simonbaker

Einestien


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bagels*











* Einstein Bros. Bagels – Your Neighborhood Bagel Shop


----------



## simonbaker

Locks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Security


----------



## simonbaker

Camera's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snapshot


----------



## simonbaker

Polaroid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Instant


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Po-tah-toes


----------



## simonbaker

Garden


----------



## roadfix

Variety


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

newspaper


----------



## roadfix

Editor


----------



## simonbaker

Headlines


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shocking


----------



## simonbaker

Electrician


----------



## DaveSoMD

Master


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jeanie


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lobotomy 

(I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy)


----------



## simonbaker

Surgery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocket


----------



## simonbaker

Man...


----------



## roadfix

Mandolin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wind


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## Beachgirl

fast


----------



## roadfix

Cars


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

theatre


----------



## simonbaker

(break a ).   Leg


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

Broasted


----------



## roadfix

Oven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Microwave


----------



## simonbaker

Zap....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Batman


----------



## simonbaker

Hero


----------



## roadfix

Zero


----------



## simonbaker

Candy bar
(My favorite kind)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stripper


----------



## simonbaker

Varnish


----------



## roadfix

Furniture


----------



## simonbaker

Polish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sausage


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bread


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Penny


----------



## roadfix

Loafers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

laziness


----------



## simonbaker

Unmotivated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attitude


----------



## simonbaker

Adjustment


----------



## roadfix

Tweak


----------



## simonbaker

Edit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

STET


----------



## roadfix

Stethoscope


----------



## simonbaker

Nurse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ratched


----------



## simonbaker

Orniary


----------



## roadfix

Ordinary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unusual


----------



## simonbaker

Unique


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

common


----------



## simonbaker

Denominator


----------



## roadfix

Fraction


----------



## simonbaker

Mathematical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Error


----------



## simonbaker

Margin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Outside


----------



## simonbaker

Lake


----------



## roadfix

Superior


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inferior


----------



## roadfix

Quality


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inns


----------



## simonbaker

Keeper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

throw-away


----------



## simonbaker

Garbage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

recyclables


----------



## simonbaker

Cardboard


----------



## roadfix

Boxes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crates


----------



## simonbaker

Chuck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yeager


----------



## simonbaker

Road


----------



## roadfix

Fix


.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Luxury


----------



## roadfix

Premium


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blend


----------



## roadfix

Interracial


----------



## simonbaker

Acceptance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rejection


----------



## simonbaker

Freedom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Incarceration


----------



## simonbaker

Parole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

violator


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## roadfix

Bait


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

drowning (worms)


----------



## simonbaker

Lifeguard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baywatch!


----------



## roadfix

Beach


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blanket


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

manure


----------



## roadfix

Fertilizer


----------



## simonbaker

Miracle ( grow )


----------



## roadfix

Grow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shrivel


----------



## roadfix

Prune


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trim


----------



## simonbaker

Mustache


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pete


----------



## simonbaker

Sake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wine


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

photograph


----------



## simonbaker

Memories


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alzheimer's


----------



## simonbaker

Devastating


----------



## roadfix

Tragic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fatal


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Headstone


----------



## roadfix

Engrave


----------



## simonbaker

Leather


----------



## roadfix

Boots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Puss


----------



## roadfix

Blisters


----------



## simonbaker

Pain


----------



## roadfix

Killer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bees


----------



## roadfix

Wax



.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poetic!


----------



## simonbaker

Rhyme


----------



## roadfix

Thyme


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scarborough (Fair)


----------



## roadfix

The Graduate


----------



## simonbaker

Parsley (sage, rosemary.......)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(pastor) Rod


----------



## simonbaker

Priest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Exorcist


----------



## roadfix

Demon


----------



## simonbaker

Paranormal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ghostbusters


----------



## simonbaker

Comedy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tragedy


----------



## simonbaker

Bee Gees


----------



## roadfix

Disco


----------



## simonbaker

Duck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

goose


----------



## simonbaker

Pinch


----------



## roadfix

Salt


----------



## simonbaker

Mine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yours


----------



## simonbaker

Ours


----------



## Kathleen

Theirs


----------



## roadfix

Heirs


----------



## simonbaker

Brush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

teeth


----------



## roadfix

Grind


----------



## simonbaker

Meat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Loaf


----------



## roadfix

Slack


----------



## simonbaker

Goof


----------



## roadfix

Ball


----------



## simonbaker

& chain


----------



## roadfix

Gang


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yakuza


----------



## roadfix

Tattoos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Da plane!


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boat


----------



## simonbaker

Shoes


----------



## roadfix

Snow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

storm


----------



## simonbaker

Thunder


----------



## roadfix

Thighs


----------



## simonbaker

Sweatin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Simmons


----------



## simonbaker

Eccentric


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nuts


----------



## roadfix

Bolts


----------



## simonbaker

Carpenter


----------



## roadfix

Richard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cranium


----------



## simonbaker

Skull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crossbones


----------



## simonbaker

Voodoo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Haiti


----------



## simonbaker

Poverty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bootstraps


----------



## simonbaker

Cowboy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Indians


----------



## Beachgirl

sports


----------



## simonbaker

Jock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

strap


----------



## roadfix

..less


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nessman


----------



## simonbaker

Molasses


----------



## Beachgirl

candy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coated


----------



## simonbaker

Almonds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jordan


----------



## simonbaker

River


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Styx


----------



## simonbaker

& Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bones


----------



## simonbaker

Archiology


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pompeii


----------



## simonbaker

Volcano


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sacrifice


----------



## simonbaker

Mass


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hysteria


----------



## simonbaker

Medicate


----------



## roadfix

Medicare


----------



## simonbaker

Retired


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Relaxing


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lampoon


----------



## simonbaker

National


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

League


----------



## simonbaker

Justice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buford T.


----------



## simonbaker

Pusser


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking Tall


----------



## simonbaker

Lurch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thing


----------



## simonbaker

Cousin ( IT )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kissing


----------



## simonbaker

Booth


----------



## roadfix

Tooth


----------



## simonbaker

Decay


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rot...


----------



## simonbaker

Garden


----------



## roadfix

Variety


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

newspaper


----------



## simonbaker

Headlines


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hearst


----------



## simonbaker

Magazines


----------



## roadfix

Life


----------



## simonbaker

(without). parole


----------



## roadfix

board


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

plank


----------



## simonbaker

Walk


----------



## roadfix

of Fame


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Irene) Cara


----------



## simonbaker

Songwriter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

storyteller


----------



## simonbaker

Believe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Agnostic


----------



## simonbaker

Skeptical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

doubtful


----------



## simonbaker

Thomas


----------



## roadfix

Train


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

thought


----------



## simonbaker

Mind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never


----------



## simonbaker

Maybe...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby..


----------



## simonbaker

Powder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take


----------



## simonbaker

& Bake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pizza


----------



## simonbaker

Parlor


----------



## roadfix

Beauty


----------



## simonbaker

Beast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wilde


----------



## simonbaker

& crazy!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Festrunk Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Affair


----------



## simonbaker

Cheat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Steal


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boring


----------



## simonbaker

Golf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Miniature


----------



## roadfix

Tiny


----------



## simonbaker

Marshmallows


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cocoa


----------



## simonbaker

Powder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nose


----------



## simonbaker

Smell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fish


----------



## simonbaker

Caviar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beluga


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Martini


----------



## simonbaker

& Rossie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Vermouth


----------



## simonbaker

Dry....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cleaners


----------



## simonbaker

Carpet


----------



## roadfix

Magic


----------



## simonbaker

Johnson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lyndon


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pundit


----------



## simonbaker

Debatable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arguable


----------



## simonbaker

Peace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love


----------



## simonbaker

Boat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

house


----------



## roadfix

Guest


----------



## simonbaker

Services


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Funeral


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

.Pet.


----------



## simonbaker

Tea...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ceremony


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crashers


----------



## simonbaker

(test).  Dummies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Safety


----------



## simonbaker

Goggles


----------



## roadfix

Google


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barney


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## roadfix

Harpoon


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Phishing


----------



## roadfix

Scammers


----------



## simonbaker

Account


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Checking


----------



## simonbaker

Up......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stairs


----------



## simonbaker

Elevator


----------



## Kathleen

Skydeck


----------



## simonbaker

View


----------



## Kathleen

Ocean


----------



## simonbaker

Eleven


----------



## roadfix

Seven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

...Up


----------



## simonbaker

Balloon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

helium


----------



## simonbaker

Gas...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attack


----------



## simonbaker

War.....


----------



## roadfix

Civil


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Engineer


----------



## roadfix

Train


----------



## simonbaker

Whistle


----------



## roadfix

Blower


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Horn


----------



## roadfix

Cape


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Superman


----------



## simonbaker

Marvel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wonder


----------



## roadfix

Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Howdy Doody


----------



## simonbaker

Hillbilly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beverly


----------



## simonbaker

Simpson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bart


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Network


----------



## simonbaker

Poparazzi


----------



## roadfix

Cameras


----------



## simonbaker

Photoshop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pornography


----------



## simonbaker

Naked


----------



## roadfix

Juice


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

-Nut-


----------



## simonbaker

Asylum


----------



## roadfix

Insane


----------



## simonbaker

Therapy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Occupational


----------



## simonbaker

Professional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Amateur


----------



## simonbaker

Beginner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

experienced


----------



## roadfix

Novice


----------



## simonbaker

Wise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys


----------



## simonbaker

Five


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fingers


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwiches


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hoagies


----------



## simonbaker

Dagwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blondie


----------



## simonbaker

Brownie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scout


----------



## simonbaker

Girl


----------



## roadfix

Power


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Edison


----------



## simonbaker

Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Train


----------



## simonbaker

Wedding. (dress)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Funeral


----------



## simonbaker

Catering


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Steamtable


----------



## simonbaker

Cafeteria


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

school


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## roadfix

Senate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Majority


----------



## simonbaker

Rule


----------



## roadfix

Dictate


----------



## simonbaker

Democracy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dictatorship


----------



## simonbaker

Wrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Always


----------



## roadfix

Late


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

preggies!


----------



## simonbaker

Youth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

League


----------



## simonbaker

Bowling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(for) Dollars


----------



## roadfix

and cents


----------



## simonbaker

Common


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ground


----------



## roadfix

Hog


.


----------



## simonbaker

Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jimmy


----------



## roadfix

Page


----------



## simonbaker

Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spatula


----------



## simonbaker

Rubber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

condom


----------



## roadfix

Trojan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Horse


----------



## roadfix

Radish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salad


----------



## roadfix

Bar

.


----------



## simonbaker

Workout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweat


----------



## roadfix

Shirt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

..T-..


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Donut


----------



## simonbaker

Pillow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Talk


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Enquirer


----------



## simonbaker

Tabloids


----------



## roadfix

Supermarket


----------



## simonbaker

Sweep


----------



## roadfix

Mop

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rag..


----------



## simonbaker

Menstruate


----------



## roadfix

Carrie


----------



## simonbaker

(Steven).  King


----------



## roadfix

Arthur


----------



## simonbaker

Merlin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magician


----------



## simonbaker

Fantasy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island (Da plane! Da plane!)


----------



## simonbaker

Oasis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wadi


----------



## simonbaker

Desert


----------



## roadfix

Sand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beaches


----------



## simonbaker

Poluted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inebriated


----------



## Kathleen

Drunk


----------



## roadfix

Driving


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pile


----------



## simonbaker

Gomer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goober


----------



## simonbaker

Peas


----------



## roadfix

Peasy


----------



## simonbaker

Easy


----------



## roadfix

Rider


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Casper


----------



## simonbaker

Friendly


----------



## roadfix

Skies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

United


----------



## simonbaker

(we). Stand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lemonade


----------



## msmofet

Pink


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Lady) Marmalade


----------



## msmofet

Chutney


----------



## simonbaker

Seasonal


----------



## roadfix

Strawberries


----------



## msmofet

blueberry


----------



## simonbaker

Gooseberries


----------



## msmofet

Goosebumps


----------



## simonbaker

Scared


----------



## msmofet

Straight


----------



## simonbaker

Gay...


----------



## roadfix

Pride


----------



## simonbaker

& prejudice


----------



## msmofet

Injustice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Social


----------



## msmofet

Media


----------



## roadfix

Print


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cursive


----------



## simonbaker

Writing


----------



## msmofet

Novels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Biographies


----------



## msmofet

Libraries


----------



## simonbaker

School


----------



## msmofet

Days


----------



## simonbaker

Lonely


----------



## roadfix

Hearts


----------



## msmofet

Spades


----------



## simonbaker

Shovel


----------



## msmofet

Grave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

humorous


----------



## msmofet

Comics


----------



## simonbaker

Archie's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bunker


----------



## msmofet

Battle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Axe..


----------



## msmofet

Hatchet


----------



## simonbaker

Molly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pitchers


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## roadfix

Belly


----------



## msmofet

Button


----------



## simonbaker

Mushroom


----------



## msmofet

Stuffed


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey


----------



## luckytrim

Shoot


----------



## msmofet

Bamboo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

curtain


----------



## luckytrim

Call


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come


----------



## luckytrim

Around


----------



## msmofet

Bend


----------



## simonbaker

Twist


----------



## msmofet

Cruller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spudnuts


----------



## simonbaker

Donuts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scones


----------



## simonbaker

Cranberry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Juice


----------



## msmofet

Zest


----------



## luckytrim

Peel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Out...


----------



## luckytrim

numbered


----------



## roadfix

Serial


----------



## luckytrim

Killer


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Bee.....


----------



## msmofet

hive


----------



## luckytrim

Hive - Lodge


----------



## msmofet

Hotel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

California


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56613; Fires


----------



## luckytrim

Wild


----------



## simonbaker

Thing


----------



## luckytrim

Fester


----------



## simonbaker

Wound


----------



## luckytrim

Flesh


----------



## msmofet

Blood


----------



## luckytrim

Orange


----------



## msmofet

Plum


----------



## roadfix

Wine


----------



## luckytrim

Cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Crackers


----------



## luckytrim

Rednecks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Phalarope


----------



## simonbaker

Pheasant


----------



## luckytrim

Roast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bake


----------



## luckytrim

Clam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

up.....


----------



## luckytrim

tight


----------



## roadfix

Rope


----------



## msmofet

Hitchcock


----------



## luckytrim

Thriller


----------



## msmofet

Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Browne


----------



## luckytrim

Browne - Derby


----------



## msmofet

Derby - Hat


----------



## luckytrim

Hat - Trick


----------



## msmofet

Trick - Three


----------



## luckytrim

Three - Strikes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Union


----------



## msmofet

Union - Station


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wagon


----------



## msmofet

Wagon - Red


----------



## luckytrim

Red - States


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

States - (of) undress


----------



## luckytrim

Undress - Shed


----------



## msmofet

Shed - Tool


----------



## luckytrim

Tool - Box


----------



## simonbaker

Tool - box


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seems to be an echo in here. Maybe we need drapes.

Box - Lunch


----------



## luckytrim

Lunch - Hour


----------



## msmofet

Hour - Witching


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Witching - be


----------



## msmofet

Be - There


----------



## luckytrim

There - All


----------



## simonbaker

All - Everyone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everyone - nobody


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody - Cares


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Care - Package


----------



## simonbaker

Package - Gift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gift - Free


----------



## msmofet

Free - Range


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Range - stove


----------



## simonbaker

Corn cob


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Huh?


----------



## luckytrim

Stove - Top


----------



## msmofet

Top - Bottom


----------



## luckytrim

Bottom - Rock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock - Hudson


----------



## luckytrim

Hudson - River


----------



## roadfix

Gorge


----------



## luckytrim

Gorge - Gap


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## msmofet

Baby - Bella


----------



## luckytrim

Bella - Swan


----------



## msmofet

Swan - Cullen


----------



## luckytrim

Cullen - Bill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bill - overdue


----------



## luckytrim

Overdue - Delinquent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Juvenile


----------



## luckytrim

Offender


----------



## simonbaker

Jail


----------



## roadfix

Bait


----------



## msmofet

Tackle


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## luckytrim

Political


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Party


----------



## luckytrim

Party - animal


----------



## simonbaker

Rights


----------



## luckytrim

Bill


----------



## simonbaker

Hat...


----------



## luckytrim

Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Turn


----------



## luckytrim

Twist


----------



## msmofet

Chubby


----------



## roadfix

Checker


----------



## msmofet

King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midas


----------



## roadfix

Mufflers


----------



## msmofet

Scarves


----------



## luckytrim

Gloves


----------



## roadfix

Baseball


----------



## luckytrim

Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monroe


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn


----------



## luckytrim

Manson


----------



## roadfix

Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barkley


----------



## simonbaker

Basketball


----------



## luckytrim

Court


----------



## simonbaker

Date


----------



## luckytrim

Date - blind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Braille


----------



## luckytrim

Reading


----------



## simonbaker

Arithmetic


----------



## luckytrim

Numbers


----------



## simonbaker

Roman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holiday


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## luckytrim

Summer


----------



## cara

heat


----------



## luckytrim

Index


----------



## msmofet

Pinky


----------



## luckytrim

Brain


----------



## msmofet

Freeze


----------



## luckytrim

Frame


----------



## simonbaker

Picture


----------



## luckytrim

Perfect


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ME!....


----------



## simonbaker

Righteous


----------



## luckytrim

Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pit...


----------



## roadfix

Boss


----------



## msmofet

Hugo


----------



## luckytrim

Award


----------



## roadfix

Ceremony


----------



## luckytrim

Wedding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Disaster


----------



## luckytrim

Tsunami


----------



## msmofet

Wave


----------



## luckytrim

Goodbye


----------



## simonbaker

Girl...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Columbus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*JINX!*


----------



## simonbaker

Ohio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Konichiwa


----------



## simonbaker

Indian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cleveland


----------



## luckytrim

Grover


----------



## msmofet

Elmo


----------



## simonbaker

(Big). Bird


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tweet


----------



## msmofet

Sylvester


----------



## luckytrim

Rocky


----------



## msmofet

Bullwinkle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Know-It-All


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## roadfix

Bastard


----------



## simonbaker

Unwed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smart!


----------



## roadfix

Move


----------



## simonbaker

Ahead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Getting


----------



## simonbaker

Laid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Egg...


----------



## simonbaker

Whites


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chef's


----------



## simonbaker

Salad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Egg...


----------



## roadfix

Head


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Space


----------



## simonbaker

Needle


----------



## roadfix

Point


----------



## simonbaker

Dog..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Catcher


----------



## simonbaker

( in the ).  Rye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey


----------



## simonbaker

Hangover


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gatorade


----------



## simonbaker

Electrolytes


----------



## roadfix

Sodium


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stoned


----------



## simonbaker

Sober


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boring


----------



## simonbaker

Attitude


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Negative


----------



## simonbaker

Therapy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pet...


----------



## simonbaker

Rock


----------



## roadfix

Star


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

twinkle


----------



## simonbaker

Bright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dumb


----------



## msmofet

Luck


----------



## simonbaker

Key...


----------



## msmofet

Lime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

y.....


----------



## simonbaker

Lime - Disease


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You didn't like Lime-y?


----------



## msmofet

Disease - Virus


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You didn't like Lime-y?



Sorry, thought it was a typo.

Virus - Covid-19


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quarantine


----------



## simonbaker

Masks


----------



## roadfix

Halloween


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Not sorry!) Reeses


----------



## simonbaker

Nuts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Raisins


----------



## msmofet

Craisins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shriveled


----------



## simonbaker

Dehydrated


----------



## msmofet

Freeze-dried


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## roadfix

Mate


----------



## msmofet

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

Rock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scissors


----------



## simonbaker

Fabric


----------



## roadfix

Softener


----------



## simonbaker

Salt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Himalayan


----------



## simonbaker

Mountains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snowcapped


----------



## simonbaker

Frosty


----------



## luckytrim

Snowman


----------



## simonbaker

Olaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Olsen


----------



## simonbaker

Twins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Minnesota


----------



## simonbaker

Vikings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pillage


----------



## simonbaker

Destruction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Derby


----------



## simonbaker

Roller


----------



## luckytrim

Skate


----------



## simonbaker

Ice...


----------



## msmofet

Cube


----------



## simonbaker

Moving


----------



## luckytrim

Moving - Van


----------



## msmofet

Morrison


----------



## simonbaker

Excellent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

so-so


----------



## luckytrim

Meh !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

innocuous


----------



## luckytrim

Bland


----------



## msmofet

Tasteless


----------



## luckytrim

Crude


----------



## simonbaker

Rude


----------



## msmofet

Awakening


----------



## luckytrim

Reveille


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## luckytrim

Postal


----------



## simonbaker

Carrier's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

refrigeration


----------



## simonbaker

Groceries


----------



## luckytrim

Pantry


----------



## simonbaker

Inventory


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stock


----------



## simonbaker

Pot




..


----------



## luckytrim

Belly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

laugh


----------



## luckytrim

Lines


----------



## simonbaker

Cocaine


----------



## luckytrim

Blow


----------



## simonbaker

Job


...


----------



## luckytrim

Fair


----------



## simonbaker

Lady


----------



## luckytrim

Pink


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fruit


----------



## luckytrim

Fly




...


----------



## simonbaker

Zipper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bag...


----------



## luckytrim

Pipe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

exhaust


----------



## luckytrim

Fatigue


----------



## roadfix

Fracture


----------



## simonbaker

Sprain


----------



## luckytrim

Wrench


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stillson


----------



## luckytrim

Monkey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

business


----------



## luckytrim

Model


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Upton


----------



## simonbaker

Wyoming


----------



## luckytrim

Yellowstone


----------



## roadfix

Geyser


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

eruption


----------



## luckytrim

Acne


----------



## simonbaker

Dermatologist


----------



## luckytrim

Prescription


----------



## simonbaker

Legalized


----------



## roadfix

Abortion


----------



## simonbaker

Murder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Incorporated


----------



## luckytrim

Incorporated - Structure


----------



## simonbaker

Environment


----------



## WhatamIGonnaEatNext

Pollution


----------



## luckytrim

Plastic


----------



## simonbaker

Surgery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocket


----------



## simonbaker

Ship


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) Fools


----------



## luckytrim

(Help me out ; Surgery to Rocket ?)


Fools - Gold


----------



## simonbaker

Tooth


----------



## luckytrim

Ache


----------



## simonbaker

Pain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> (Help me out ; Surgery to Rocket ?)



Come on, man, it's not that difficult. It ain't rocket surgery!

Pain - Ass


----------



## luckytrim

(Come on, man, it's not that difficult. It ain't rocket surgery!)
Oh; I see !  - 'Round these parts, that would be "Rocket SCIENCE.....)


Wipe .....


----------



## simonbaker

Out
Out


...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

house


----------



## simonbaker

Home


----------



## luckytrim

Plate


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## luckytrim

Bell


----------



## simonbaker

Taco


----------



## roadfix

Tuesday


----------



## simonbaker

Morning


----------



## luckytrim

Coffee


----------



## simonbaker

Creamer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Half & Half


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## roadfix

Portfolio


----------



## simonbaker

Job


...


----------



## luckytrim

Description


----------



## simonbaker

Summary


----------



## luckytrim

Digest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

regurgitate


----------



## luckytrim

Spew


----------



## simonbaker

Tobacco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Road


----------



## luckytrim

Rage


----------



## simonbaker

Anger


----------



## luckytrim

Management


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Labor


----------



## simonbaker

Delivery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take-Out


----------



## luckytrim

Chinese


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## luckytrim

Swedish


----------



## simonbaker

Fish


----------



## luckytrim

Sticks


----------



## simonbaker

Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whips

(Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me!)


----------



## luckytrim

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Whips
> 
> (Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me!)





Chocolate. -. Fountain


----------



## luckytrim

Fountain - Soda


----------



## simonbaker

Pop

Pop


...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Warner


----------



## simonbaker

Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grimm


----------



## luckytrim

Tales


----------



## simonbaker

Heads


----------



## luckytrim

Talking


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scuttlebutt


----------



## luckytrim

Fountain


----------



## simonbaker

Youth


----------



## luckytrim

Juvenile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Delinquent


----------



## luckytrim

Overdue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bills


----------



## luckytrim

Buffalo


----------



## Kathleen

Wings


----------



## luckytrim

Angel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

food


----------



## luckytrim

Fight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hunger


----------



## roadfix

Strike


----------



## Kathleen

Lucky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Luciano


----------



## luckytrim

Luciano - Deported


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

evicted


----------



## luckytrim

Bounced


----------



## Kathleen

Bobbed


----------



## luckytrim

Apples


----------



## simonbaker

Carameld


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kraft


----------



## luckytrim

Chris    (Boats)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kringle


----------



## luckytrim

Sleigh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One-horse


----------



## simonbaker

Racetrack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicane


----------



## Kathleen

Go-Carts!


----------



## simonbaker

Track


----------



## luckytrim

Pursue


----------



## simonbaker

Stalk


----------



## luckytrim

Celery


----------



## simonbaker

More poix


----------



## simonbaker

Mire poix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

soffritto


----------



## simonbaker

Mexican


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Italian 

(Mexican would be one F and one T!)


----------



## simonbaker

Soda


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ash...


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## luckytrim

Family


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## luckytrim

Letter


----------



## simonbaker

Santa


----------



## luckytrim

Nick


----------



## simonbaker

Saint


----------



## luckytrim

Simon


----------



## simonbaker

Says


----------



## luckytrim

Who ...


----------



## simonbaker

Band. (1960)


----------



## luckytrim

Band - Aid (1980's)


----------



## simonbaker

Relief


----------



## luckytrim

Relief - Retirement


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lampoon


----------



## luckytrim

*Burlesque*


----------



## simonbaker

Show


----------



## luckytrim

Case


----------



## simonbaker

(brand).  Tractor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pull


----------



## simonbaker

Taffy


----------



## luckytrim

Turkish


----------



## simonbaker

Restaurant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

diner


----------



## simonbaker

Cafe


----------



## luckytrim

Bistro


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee


----------



## luckytrim

Shop


----------



## simonbaker

Chop


----------



## luckytrim

Karate


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## luckytrim

Chair


----------



## simonbaker

Electric


----------



## luckytrim

Fan ......


----------



## simonbaker

Groupie's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

teenyboppers


----------



## simonbaker

Puberty


----------



## luckytrim

Acne


----------



## simonbaker

Zits


----------



## luckytrim

Clearasil


----------



## simonbaker

Medicated


----------



## luckytrim

Drugged


----------



## simonbaker

Rehabilitation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prison


----------



## luckytrim

Guard


----------



## simonbaker

Right


----------



## luckytrim

ON !


----------



## simonbaker

Switch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spanking


----------



## luckytrim

Naughty


----------



## simonbaker

Nice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys (they'll finish last ~ _Leo Durocher_)


----------



## luckytrim

Dolls


----------



## simonbaker

Broads


----------



## luckytrim

Norfolk


----------



## simonbaker

Nebraska


----------



## luckytrim

Corn


----------



## simonbaker

Tassel


----------



## luckytrim

Twirl


----------



## simonbaker

Baton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rouge


----------



## simonbaker

Bold


----------



## luckytrim

_Italics_


----------



## simonbaker

Font


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

typeface


----------



## simonbaker

Ribbon


----------



## roadfix

Red


.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Code


----------



## luckytrim

Blue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bayou


----------



## luckytrim

Bayou - Swamp


----------



## simonbaker

Possum


----------



## luckytrim

Possum - Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Salute


----------



## luckytrim

Hail


----------



## simonbaker

Damage


----------



## luckytrim

Brain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scrambled


----------



## luckytrim

Eggs .........


----------



## simonbaker

Over easy


----------



## luckytrim

(Playing off 'Over')


Weight


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snort


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh


----------



## luckytrim

Lines


----------



## simonbaker

Cocaine


----------



## luckytrim

Snort


----------



## simonbaker

Bogers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snot


----------



## luckytrim

Snot - Locker    (Boogers...)


----------



## simonbaker

Room


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get (a)


----------



## simonbaker

Life



....


----------



## luckytrim

Lesson


----------



## roadfix

Learned


----------



## luckytrim

Wise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys


----------



## luckytrim

Dolls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barbie


----------



## simonbaker

Ken


...


----------



## luckytrim

Know


----------



## simonbaker

How


...


----------



## luckytrim

Come


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down


----------



## luckytrim

Home


----------



## simonbaker

Boy


...


----------



## luckytrim

wONDER


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bread


----------



## simonbaker

Toast


----------



## luckytrim

Salute


----------



## simonbaker

Navy


----------



## luckytrim

Blue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bayou


----------



## luckytrim

Swamp


----------



## simonbaker

Alligator &#55357;&#56330;


----------



## luckytrim

Shoes


----------



## simonbaker

Boots


----------



## luckytrim

Puss


----------



## simonbaker

Cat



...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ballou


----------



## Kathleen

Outlaw <3


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bandit


----------



## Kathleen

Smokey


----------



## simonbaker

Bear


----------



## luckytrim

Running   (song)


----------



## simonbaker

Jog






....


----------



## luckytrim

Trot


----------



## Kathleen

Trotters


----------



## simonbaker

Gas




....


----------



## luckytrim

Tank


----------



## simonbaker

Barrel


----------



## luckytrim

Monkeys


----------



## simonbaker

Zootopia


----------



## Kathleen

Judy!


----------



## simonbaker

Judge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

GTO


----------



## luckytrim

Mustang


----------



## simonbaker

Favorite


----------



## luckytrim

Camaro


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## luckytrim

Rock


----------



## simonbaker

Roll

..


----------



## luckytrim

Butter


----------



## Kathleen

Toast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

points


----------



## simonbaker

Rewards


----------



## Sarah BDnO

treat


----------



## luckytrim

Trick


----------



## simonbaker

Prostitution


----------



## luckytrim

Hooker


----------



## simonbaker

Pimp


----------



## luckytrim

Hustler


----------



## simonbaker

Magazine


----------



## luckytrim

Time


----------



## simonbaker

Clock


----------



## Kathleen

(Clocking) *Out*


----------



## simonbaker

In.   


....


----------



## luckytrim

Deep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kimchi


----------



## simonbaker

Japanese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Turning


----------



## simonbaker

Point


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unpolite


----------



## Kathleen

rude


----------



## simonbaker

Arrogant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me!...


----------



## simonbaker

Myself


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alone


----------



## simonbaker

Lonely


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bull 
(Herb Alpert and the Marijuana Brass)


----------



## simonbaker

****


----------



## luckytrim

Faced


----------



## simonbaker

Two


.     .....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tango


----------



## luckytrim

Last


----------



## simonbaker

Supper


----------



## luckytrim

Time


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flies


----------



## luckytrim

Horse


----------



## roadfix

Pill


.


----------



## luckytrim

Box .....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lunch


----------



## luckytrim

Break


----------



## simonbaker

Fast


----------



## luckytrim

Track


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

train


----------



## simonbaker

(wedding).  Dress


----------



## luckytrim

Up  ......


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## luckytrim

Star


----------



## simonbaker

Porn


----------



## Kathleen

Money


----------



## simonbaker

Laundering


----------



## luckytrim

Sheets


----------



## simonbaker

Between


----------



## luckytrim

Jobs


----------



## Kathleen

Wage-Slave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Union


----------



## Kathleen

Marriage


----------



## roadfix

Ceremony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

At first I thought that said crematory!

Celebration


----------



## luckytrim

Fireworks


----------



## simonbaker

Independence


----------



## luckytrim

Day ...


----------



## simonbaker

Bed


....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

head


----------



## Kathleen

Hair


----------



## simonbaker

Spray


----------



## luckytrim

Paint


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pony


----------



## luckytrim

Keg......


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## luckytrim

Stag


----------



## simonbaker

Mens


----------



## luckytrim

Wear


----------



## roadfix

Where


----------



## simonbaker

& Tear


----------



## luckytrim

Drops


----------



## roadfix

Cough


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clumsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*JINX!!!*

Hack


----------



## luckytrim

Saw ...


----------



## roadfix

Mill


----------



## simonbaker

Puppy


----------



## roadfix

Chow


----------



## luckytrim

Line


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## luckytrim

Floor


----------



## simonbaker

Linoleum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Linseed


----------



## simonbaker

Oil


....


----------



## luckytrim

Heat


----------



## Kathleen

Summer


----------



## luckytrim

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lampoon


----------



## luckytrim

Harvard


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## luckytrim

Luxury


----------



## Kathleen

Expensive


----------



## simonbaker

Wealthy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor


----------



## simonbaker

Soul


----------



## luckytrim

Train


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

teach


----------



## simonbaker

Professor


----------



## luckytrim

Plum


----------



## roadfix

Wine


----------



## luckytrim

Dine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dash


----------



## simonbaker

Sprint


----------



## luckytrim

Race


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## Kathleen

Hybrid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prius


----------



## Kathleen

Prissy!


----------



## simonbaker

Sophisticated


----------



## luckytrim

Cosmopolitan


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail


----------



## luckytrim

Hour


----------



## Kathleen

Shaker


----------



## luckytrim

Furniture


----------



## Kathleen

Wood


----------



## luckytrim

Carving


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fire 

Smothers Brothers routine)


----------



## simonbaker

&. Ice


----------



## luckytrim

Cube


----------



## simonbaker

Rubix


----------



## Kathleen

Ruben


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sauerkraut


----------



## simonbaker

German


----------



## roadfix

Engineering


----------



## Kathleen

Reverse


----------



## luckytrim

Gear


----------



## simonbaker

Bicycle


----------



## roadfix

Thief


----------



## simonbaker

Villan


----------



## luckytrim

Moriarty


----------



## simonbaker

Sherlock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

noshit


----------



## simonbaker

Urine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(I'm) out!


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## roadfix

Call


----------



## luckytrim

Waiting


----------



## simonbaker

Room


----------



## luckytrim

Service


----------



## simonbaker

Industry


----------



## luckytrim

Auto


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

assassin


----------



## Kathleen

Killer


----------



## luckytrim

Weed


----------



## simonbaker

High


----------



## luckytrim

Ceiling


----------



## simonbaker

Chandelier


----------



## roadfix

Crystal


----------



## luckytrim

Meth


----------



## simonbaker

Addiction


----------



## luckytrim

Monkey    (on my back)


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo



....


----------



## Kathleen

Critters


----------



## luckytrim

Crispy


----------



## simonbaker

Varmits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(redneck) lunch


----------



## Kathleen

Vittles!


----------



## luckytrim

MRI's


----------



## Kathleen

Vitals!


----------



## luckytrim

Signs


----------



## simonbaker

Road


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kill


----------



## luckytrim

Bill


----------



## roadfix

Collector


----------



## luckytrim

Hoarder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Avalanche!


----------



## simonbaker

Slope


----------



## Kathleen

Algebra


----------



## luckytrim

(HUH ?)


----------



## simonbaker

Uneducated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ignorance
(Stupid is forever. Ignorance can be fixed)


----------



## Kathleen

Bliss


----------



## simonbaker

Wedded


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lawfully


----------



## simonbaker

Illegal


----------



## roadfix

Aliens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Natives


----------



## simonbaker

American


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pie...


----------



## simonbaker

Cow


....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boy...


----------



## simonbaker

George


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Washington


----------



## simonbaker

Apple's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Adam's


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## Kathleen

Feud


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hatfileds


----------



## simonbaker

McCoys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real


----------



## simonbaker

Ideal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Toys


----------



## simonbaker

Erotic


----------



## Kathleen

Literature


----------



## simonbaker

English


----------



## roadfix

Patient


----------



## simonbaker

& kind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Words


----------



## simonbaker

Wise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys


----------



## simonbaker

Five


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

finger


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwiches


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cucumber


----------



## simonbaker

Salad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tuna..


----------



## Kathleen

Charlie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Victor


----------



## simonbaker

General


----------



## Kathleen

Population


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Explosion


----------



## simonbaker

Dynamite


----------



## roadfix

Mine


----------



## simonbaker

Coal


----------



## roadfix

Goal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Field


----------



## simonbaker

Corn


----------



## roadfix

Dogs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) war


----------



## simonbaker

Senseless


----------



## Uncle Bob

Un-necessary


----------



## simonbaker

Pointless


----------



## Uncle Bob

futile


----------



## simonbaker

Attempt


----------



## Uncle Bob

try.........


----------



## simonbaker

Times


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Uncertain


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeful


----------



## Kathleen

Optimist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

optometrist


----------



## simonbaker

Lasik


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

diuretic


----------



## Kathleen

Dianetics


----------



## simonbaker

Science


----------



## Kathleen

Weird


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strange


----------



## roadfix

World


----------



## simonbaker

Hunger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Games


----------



## Kathleen

Mind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost


----------



## simonbaker

Looking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

glass


----------



## roadfix

Ceiling


----------



## simonbaker

Mirrors


----------



## roadfix

Arrays


----------



## simonbaker

Assorted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jumbled


----------



## simonbaker

Gymnastics


----------



## roadfix

Gymnasium


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dodgeball


----------



## simonbaker

Whack!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef




----------



## simonbaker

Batman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alfred


----------



## simonbaker

Hitchcock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unique


----------



## simonbaker

Difference


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Same


----------



## roadfix

Time


----------



## Kathleen

Warp!


----------



## simonbaker

Speed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kills


----------



## simonbaker

Hunter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gatherer


----------



## simonbaker

Leader


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost


----------



## simonbaker

Found


----------



## roadfix

Jesus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gardener


----------



## simonbaker

Greenhouse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gables


----------



## simonbaker

Fables


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aesop


----------



## simonbaker

Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moses


----------



## Kathleen

Covenant


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Synagogue


----------



## simonbaker

Jewish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yarmulke


----------



## simonbaker

Traditional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kashrut


----------



## simonbaker

Observence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shiva


----------



## Kathleen

Uma!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Money


----------



## roadfix

Tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Joshua


----------



## simonbaker

Desert


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island


----------



## simonbaker

Oasis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wadi


----------



## simonbaker

Gully


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arroyo


----------



## simonbaker

Creek


----------



## Kathleen

Stream


----------



## simonbaker

Pee




...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pregmate


----------



## simonbaker

Ovulation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spermicide


----------



## simonbaker

Reproduction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Photocopying


----------



## simonbaker

Kinkos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Perverted


----------



## simonbaker

Petifile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PetSmart


----------



## simonbaker

Feline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canine


----------



## simonbaker

Tooth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nail


----------



## simonbaker

Polish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hungarian


----------



## roadfix

Goulash


----------



## simonbaker

Noodles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Romanoff


----------



## simonbaker

Grape's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wrath


----------



## simonbaker

Con...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pro...


----------



## simonbaker

Golfer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snead


----------



## simonbaker

Chip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ahoy


----------



## simonbaker

Sailor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crackerjack


----------



## simonbaker

Snack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crackers


----------



## simonbaker

White


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boy...


----------



## simonbaker

Part's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hairstyle


----------



## simonbaker

Salon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Parlor


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting


----------



## Uncle Bob

still


----------



## roadfix

Life


----------



## simonbaker

Cereal


----------



## Kathleen

Cornflakes!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grrrreat!


----------



## simonbaker

Spectacular


----------



## roadfix

Performance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anxiety


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Opioids


----------



## simonbaker

Addiction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Junkie


----------



## simonbaker

Treatment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Methadone


----------



## simonbaker

Morphine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pain


----------



## simonbaker

Management


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Labor


----------



## simonbaker

Delivery


----------



## Kathleen

Special


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unique


----------



## simonbaker

Unusual


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strange


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who..


----------



## simonbaker

Horton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Doughnuts!


----------



## simonbaker

Carbs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Fuel) Injection


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanic


----------



## lastmanstanding

cable


----------



## simonbaker

Guy...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lombardo


----------



## lastmanstanding

Lamborghini


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Exotic


----------



## simonbaker

Plants


----------



## roadfix

Greenhouse


----------



## simonbaker

Gases


----------



## lastmanstanding

obnoxious


----------



## simonbaker

Irritating


----------



## lastmanstanding

noise


----------



## simonbaker

White


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

China


----------



## simonbaker

Tableware


----------



## Kathleen

Dishes


----------



## lastmanstanding

coconut


I don't know why it came to me. Maybe because we put coconut cream in dishes, or a dish looks like a split coconut... lol


----------



## simonbaker

Pina colada


----------



## lastmanstanding

beach


----------



## simonbaker

Ball...


----------



## lastmanstanding

net...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

weight


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Worms


----------



## simonbaker

Tape


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scotch


----------



## simonbaker

Rye..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Catcher


----------



## simonbaker

Frisbee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hula-hoop


----------



## simonbaker

Circle


----------



## roadfix

K



...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alright


----------



## simonbaker

Agreeable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Argumentative


----------



## simonbaker

Solution


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Washing


----------



## simonbaker

Machine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister


----------



## Linda0818

Coffee


----------



## roadfix

Beans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flatulence


----------



## roadfix

Fart


----------



## lastmanstanding

Old...


----------



## Kathleen

Antique


----------



## lastmanstanding

Chair


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Electric


----------



## lastmanstanding

heater


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gat..


----------



## roadfix

Gator


----------



## simonbaker

Aide


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kool


----------



## lastmanstanding

brand


----------



## simonbaker

Cigarettes


----------



## Kathleen

Candy


----------



## simonbaker

Land


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

takeoff


----------



## simonbaker

Lift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elevator


----------



## simonbaker

Otis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Redding


----------



## lastmanstanding

Ride


----------



## simonbaker

Ticket


----------



## roadfix

Speeding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bullet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lastmanstanding said:


> Ride



I could understand Sitting, but Ride? Plz explain.


----------



## simonbaker

Bullet -. Shot


----------



## lastmanstanding

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I could understand Sitting, but Ride? Plz explain.



It's honestly an autocorrect error which I posted by mistake. I wanted to say "read" because in my mind it's associated with small kids with books thrown everywhere around. Maybe my mind works strangely


----------



## lastmanstanding

Gut...


----------



## Kathleen

Belly


----------



## roadfix

Pork


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

barrel


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hop...


----------



## simonbaker

Bunny


----------



## roadfix

Playboy


----------



## simonbaker

Magazine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

AK-47


----------



## simonbaker

Terrorist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mother-in-law


----------



## lastmanstanding

Terence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kenneth


----------



## roadfix

Kenny


----------



## lastmanstanding

G......


----------



## simonbaker

String


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Appetizer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Antipasto


----------



## simonbaker

Salad


----------



## lastmanstanding

Garden


----------



## simonbaker

simonbaker said:


> Salad



Wrap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hip-Hop


----------



## simonbaker

Disco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Duck


----------



## lastmanstanding

Zero


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Candy (bar)


----------



## simonbaker

Snickers


----------



## lastmanstanding

Calories


----------



## simonbaker

Diet


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ecstasy


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Enthused


----------



## simonbaker

Passionate


----------



## lastmanstanding

Lover


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bunny


----------



## simonbaker

Cake


----------



## Kathleen

Birthday


----------



## simonbaker

Suit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spades


----------



## simonbaker

Cards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christmas


----------



## simonbaker

Stockings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pipi


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Kathleen

Popeye


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little


----------



## simonbaker

Minced


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chopped


----------



## simonbaker

Chef


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boyardee


----------



## simonbaker

Deceased


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

croaked


----------



## simonbaker

Frogs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Québécoise


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## lastmanstanding

currency


----------



## simonbaker

Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carter


----------



## simonbaker

President


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Elect


----------



## lastmanstanding

Vote


----------



## simonbaker

Election


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stolen


----------



## simonbaker

Confiscate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

appropriate


----------



## Uncle Bob

steal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

borrow


----------



## simonbaker

Lend


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lease


----------



## simonbaker

Rental


----------



## Uncle Bob

Agreement


----------



## roadfix

Contract


----------



## simonbaker

Deed


----------



## Kathleen

Landed


----------



## lastmanstanding

Proprietor


----------



## simonbaker

Slumlord


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rats


----------



## simonbaker

Dang!


----------



## Kathleen

Doodle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yankee


----------



## simonbaker

Confederates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

money


----------



## simonbaker

Pit...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arm...


----------



## roadfix

Leg


.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lamb


----------



## simonbaker

Chop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Karate


----------



## simonbaker

Defense


----------



## lastmanstanding

Forward


----------



## simonbaker

Position


----------



## Kathleen

Quarterback.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

refund


----------



## lastmanstanding

policy


----------



## simonbaker

Rules


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broken


----------



## lastmanstanding

flowers


----------



## Kathleen

bulbs


----------



## roadfix

Light


----------



## simonbaker

Rays


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Charles


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bronson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burner


----------



## simonbaker

Hot...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tamale


----------



## Kathleen

Corn (Husk)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pone*.*


----------



## lastmanstanding

dough


----------



## simonbaker

Boy


...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beacon


----------



## Kathleen

Lighthouse


----------



## simonbaker

Ships


----------



## lastmanstanding

Pirate


----------



## simonbaker

Cove..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paradise


----------



## simonbaker

Cancun


----------



## Kathleen

(Mas) Tequila!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Margaritaville


----------



## simonbaker

Lime


----------



## Kathleen

Coconut


----------



## simonbaker

Cream


----------



## lastmanstanding

whipped


----------



## simonbaker

Beaten


----------



## roadfix

Death


----------



## simonbaker

Valley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green


----------



## simonbaker

Acres


----------



## lastmanstanding

Estate


----------



## simonbaker

Sale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Discount


----------



## Kathleen

Percentage


----------



## simonbaker

Muscle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Head


----------



## simonbaker

Shot


----------



## roadfix

Put

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take


----------



## lastmanstanding

Away


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

furlough


----------



## simonbaker

Break


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coffee


----------



## lastmanstanding

black


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mixed-up


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Molotov


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## roadfix

Language


----------



## lastmanstanding

agent


----------



## simonbaker

Double


----------



## lastmanstanding

Cross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bear


----------



## simonbaker

Grizzly


----------



## lastmanstanding

fear


----------



## expatgirl

nightmare


----------



## simonbaker

Horror


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Movie


----------



## simonbaker

Show


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me.....


----------



## simonbaker

TV .


----------



## lastmanstanding

antenna


----------



## simonbaker

Radar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

O'Reilly


----------



## simonbaker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

potatoes


----------



## simonbaker

O'Brien


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pat.....


----------



## simonbaker

Butter


----------



## lastmanstanding

Churn


----------



## simonbaker

Stomach


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bulging


----------



## simonbaker

Jeans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skinny


----------



## lastmanstanding

thin


----------



## simonbaker

Oreo's


----------



## lastmanstanding

apostrophe


----------



## simonbaker

Punctuation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mark


----------



## simonbaker

Biblical


----------



## Kathleen

knowledge


----------



## simonbaker

Network


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

collaborate


----------



## simonbaker

Togetherness


----------



## lastmanstanding

We ...


----------



## simonbaker

Us....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Them


----------



## lastmanstanding

All ..


----------



## simonbaker

Detergent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

laundry


----------



## simonbaker

Piles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hemorrhoids


----------



## simonbaker

Inflammation


----------



## Kathleen

Injury


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

soccer


----------



## simonbaker

Punch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Judy


----------



## roadfix

Judge


----------



## simonbaker

Jury


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rigged


----------



## expatgirl

Tarzan


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, I was replying to "me", Sirloin .......


rigged equals "election"


----------



## Kathleen

Rigged -->  Fixed

Tarzan --->  Jane


----------



## simonbaker

Fonda


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*traitor!*


----------



## simonbaker

Conspiracy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Theory


----------



## simonbaker

Newton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fig...


----------



## simonbaker

Currents


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ocean


----------



## roadfix

Eleven


----------



## simonbaker

Stranger. (things).


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friendly


----------



## simonbaker

Farms


----------



## Kathleen

Dairy


----------



## simonbaker

Cow...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brown


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream    (brand name)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cone..


----------



## simonbaker

(road).  Construction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

union


----------



## simonbaker

Dues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pay...


----------



## lastmanstanding

Pal..


----------



## simonbaker

Buddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holly


----------



## simonbaker

Christmas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Festivus


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## roadfix

Favors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dislikes


----------



## simonbaker

Oppositional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nemesis


----------



## simonbaker

Arch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Triomphe


----------



## simonbaker

Instrument


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surgical


----------



## lastmanstanding

mask


----------



## simonbaker

Covid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Infectious


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Track


----------



## lastmanstanding

events


----------



## simonbaker

Holiday


----------



## roadfix

Spirit


----------



## simonbaker

Paranormal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Psychology


----------



## simonbaker

Physiatrist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Therapy


----------



## simonbaker

Music


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

elevator


----------



## roadfix

Shaft


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roundtree


----------



## simonbaker

Hotel


----------



## lastmanstanding

Buffet


----------



## simonbaker

Vegas


----------



## lastmanstanding

Baby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Angel


----------



## simonbaker

Kisses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hershey's


----------



## lastmanstanding

Chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Dove


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cry...


----------



## simonbaker

Sobbing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blubbering


----------



## Kathleen

Whale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orca


----------



## simonbaker

Disney


----------



## roadfix

Channel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Islands


----------



## simonbaker

Gilligan's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maynard


----------



## simonbaker

Minnesota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snow


----------



## simonbaker

Blizzard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

DQ...


----------



## simonbaker

Cone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

heads


----------



## simonbaker

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;. Lol!

Tails


----------



## simonbaker

Lol!

Tails


----------



## simonbaker

. Lol!

Tails


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lobster


----------



## simonbaker

Thermidor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Appliances


----------



## Sue Lau

Machines


----------



## lastmanstanding

mechanic


----------



## roadfix

Auto


----------



## lastmanstanding

Gear


----------



## simonbaker

Shift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dress


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little


----------



## simonbaker

Minced


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

garlic


----------



## Sue Lau

Minced


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

garlic


----------



## simonbaker

Cloves


----------



## lastmanstanding

cinnamon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl


----------



## simonbaker

Lady


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bag...


----------



## lastmanstanding

material


----------



## simonbaker

Sewing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

reaping


----------



## simonbaker

Harvest


----------



## roadfix

Festival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seating


----------



## simonbaker

Ushers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

theater


----------



## lastmanstanding

curtain


----------



## simonbaker

Kitchen


----------



## lastmanstanding

Table


----------



## roadfix

Tennis


----------



## lastmanstanding

racket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scam


----------



## simonbaker

Alert


----------



## lastmanstanding

Tsunami


----------



## simonbaker

Tragedy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> Tragedy


Comedy


----------



## lastmanstanding

Wasps


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Protestants


----------



## simonbaker

Catholics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sacraments


----------



## simonbaker

Baptism


----------



## Sue Lau

Christening


----------



## simonbaker

Infant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

child


----------



## Kathleen

(Child) Sized


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Starched


----------



## simonbaker

Ironing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

steaming


----------



## simonbaker

Potstickers


----------



## Kathleen

Potluck


----------



## simonbaker

Casserole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strata


----------



## roadfix

Stratosphere


----------



## Kathleen

Clouds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fumes


----------



## simonbaker

Gas....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flatulence


----------



## simonbaker

Smells


----------



## Kathleen

Perfume


----------



## simonbaker

Cologne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Germany


----------



## roadfix

Bier


----------



## lastmanstanding

Prost


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skoal


----------



## lastmanstanding

cheers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

detergent


----------



## lastmanstanding

wash


----------



## roadfix

Sale


----------



## lastmanstanding

discount


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bargain


----------



## roadfix

Hunter


----------



## lastmanstanding

gatherer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Neanderthal


----------



## lastmanstanding

primitive


----------



## roadfix

Campground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tent

Two activities being in the U.S. Army turned me off of: Camping and hiking.


----------



## simonbaker

Uncomfortable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Squirmy


----------



## simonbaker

Agitated


----------



## lastmanstanding

Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Latitudes


----------



## simonbaker

Longitude


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hemisphere


----------



## simonbaker

Galaxy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ford


----------



## lastmanstanding

Tractor


----------



## roadfix

Trailer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trash


----------



## roadfix

Bin 

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Laden


----------



## lastmanstanding

Terrorist


----------



## simonbaker

Destruction


----------



## lastmanstanding

Property


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Land


----------



## lastmanstanding

Mars (planet, not mass with wrong spelling )


----------



## roadfix

Bar

.


----------



## Kathleen

Candy


----------



## roadfix

Cane


----------



## simonbaker

Walker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Norris


----------



## lastmanstanding

Facts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fables


----------



## simonbaker

Rhymes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LeAnn


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## Kathleen

Roads


----------



## lastmanstanding

converge


----------



## simonbaker

Join


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

asunder


----------



## simonbaker

Together


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

apart


----------



## Kathleen

Separation


----------



## lastmanstanding

Anxiety


----------



## simonbaker

Issues


----------



## Kathleen

Subscription


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

magazine


----------



## roadfix

Cover


----------



## simonbaker

Blanket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

policy


----------



## roadfix

Police


----------



## simonbaker

Officer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gentleman


----------



## lastmanstanding

Suit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spades


----------



## simonbaker

Garden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eden


----------



## lastmanstanding

Snake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roto-Rooter


----------



## simonbaker

Clogged


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

toilet


----------



## simonbaker

Smells


----------



## roadfix

Stinks


----------



## simonbaker

Caca


----------



## lastmanstanding

Potty


----------



## simonbaker

Training


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Education


----------



## roadfix

System


----------



## simonbaker

Digestive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cookies


----------



## simonbaker

Shortbread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

babies


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirty


----------



## simonbaker

Rice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Krispies


----------



## simonbaker

Critter's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rodents


----------



## simonbaker

Exterminator


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schwarzenegger


----------



## simonbaker

Fictional


----------



## lastmanstanding

Character


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

animation


----------



## lastmanstanding

Disney


----------



## simonbaker

Walt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whitman


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ghirardelli


----------



## lastmanstanding

sweets


----------



## simonbaker

Delicious


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magically


----------



## simonbaker

Cereal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

oatmeal


----------



## simonbaker

Quaker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tremor


----------



## simonbaker

Parkinson's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hallucinations


----------



## simonbaker

Acid


----------



## lastmanstanding

Rain


----------



## simonbaker

Man...


----------



## roadfix

Cave


----------



## lastmanstanding

Explorer


----------



## simonbaker

Dora..


----------



## roadfix

Dorado


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mahi-mahi


----------



## simonbaker

Dolphin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flipper


----------



## simonbaker

Sitcom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Florida


----------



## roadfix

Keys


----------



## simonbaker

Car....


----------



## lastmanstanding

Wash


----------



## simonbaker

Scrub


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clean


----------



## simonbaker

Mister


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bean


----------



## simonbaker

Casserole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strata


----------



## simonbaker

Eggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Benedict


----------



## lastmanstanding

Saint


----------



## simonbaker

Sinners


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Religion


----------



## simonbaker

Christian


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bale


----------



## simonbaker

Hay....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fever


----------



## simonbaker

Temperature


----------



## roadfix

Thermometer


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hot..


----------



## simonbaker

Spicy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chile


----------



## simonbaker

Pepper's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sargeant


----------



## simonbaker

Schultz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dooley


----------



## simonbaker

Dudley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do-Right


----------



## simonbaker

Anime


----------



## Sue Lau

Japanese


----------



## lastmanstanding

Wasabi


----------



## simonbaker

Sushi


----------



## lastmanstanding

Nigiri


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sapporo


----------



## simonbaker

Foreign


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Devil (Gwáilóu [外國魔鬼] means foreign devil in Cantonese)


----------



## simonbaker

Lucifer


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hell


----------



## simonbaker

Satanic


----------



## lastmanstanding

Verses


----------



## simonbaker

Hymns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hers


----------



## simonbaker

Couple



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hers


----------



## lastmanstanding

Duo..


----------



## simonbaker

Duel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hamilton


----------



## simonbaker

Burr


----------



## roadfix

Burrito


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

donkey


----------



## simonbaker

Shrek


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green


----------



## simonbaker

Acres


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oliver


----------



## lastmanstanding

Twist


----------



## simonbaker

Licorice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Twizzlers


----------



## simonbaker

(Bread)      tie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bolo


----------



## simonbaker

Lookout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

below


----------



## simonbaker

Ground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

round


----------



## simonbaker

Head


----------



## lastmanstanding

Master


----------



## simonbaker

Key.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Largo


----------



## simonbaker

Florida


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cubanos


----------



## simonbaker

Mangos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tropical


----------



## lastmanstanding

Fruit


----------



## simonbaker

Cake


----------



## lastmanstanding

Layer


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## Sue Lau

Indulgent


----------



## simonbaker

Necessary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mandatory


----------



## simonbaker

Testing


----------



## roadfix

Testing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

1-2-3


----------



## simonbaker

Kindergarten


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cop...


----------



## simonbaker

Donuts


----------



## lastmanstanding

hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sink


----------



## simonbaker

Bathroom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Latrine


----------



## simonbaker

Army


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ollie's


----------



## simonbaker

Leena


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Horn


----------



## Kathleen

Trumpet


----------



## simonbaker

Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rubber


----------



## simonbaker

Condom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mint


----------



## lastmanstanding

flavour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

enhancer


----------



## simonbaker

Promoter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fight


----------



## simonbaker

Boxing


----------



## lastmanstanding

Tsunami (Boxing Day Tsunami*)*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surfing


----------



## Kathleen

Body


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dead


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Plot


----------



## simonbaker

Mystery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meat


----------



## simonbaker

Swap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

trade


----------



## simonbaker

Domestic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Violence


----------



## simonbaker

Police


----------



## lastmanstanding

Academy


----------



## simonbaker

University


----------



## lastmanstanding

Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Martin


----------



## lastmanstanding

Sway


----------



## simonbaker

Palm. (Tree's)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wrist


----------



## simonbaker

Bracelet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Esposas


----------



## simonbaker

Uncomfortable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tight


----------



## simonbaker

Jeans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dungarees


----------



## simonbaker

Pants


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chef's


----------



## simonbaker

Surprise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Dessert


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pie..


----------



## simonbaker

American


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Woman


----------



## simonbaker

Passionate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

apathetic


----------



## simonbaker

Slacker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

procrastinator


----------



## simonbaker

Wait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tables


----------



## simonbaker

Multiplication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Procreate


----------



## simonbaker

Reproduce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

photocopy


----------



## simonbaker

Duplicate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Xerox


----------



## simonbaker

Copy.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

paste


----------



## simonbaker

Glue....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gorilla


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bronx


----------



## simonbaker

New York


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW8yQTkBf_4


----------



## simonbaker

Noose


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hangman


----------



## simonbaker

Game...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cock


----------



## simonbaker

Rooster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Henhouse


----------



## simonbaker

Feed....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beast


----------



## simonbaker

Beauty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mark


----------



## simonbaker

Check


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cashiers


----------



## simonbaker

Self...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

loathing


----------



## simonbaker

Anger


----------



## cookieee

Management

if I'm allowed to play


----------



## simonbaker

Micro.



You're  always welcome!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soft

New blood is always welcome


----------



## simonbaker

Kleenex 


Agreed!!


----------



## cookieee

sneeze

not new, last post here was 4/27/20, how quickly you forgot me. lol


----------



## simonbaker

Allergies 

Gone, never forgotten


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Benadryl


----------



## simonbaker

Sleepy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dwarf


----------



## cookieee

Snow White


----------



## simonbaker

Apple


----------



## cookieee

Sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Siracho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot!


----------



## simonbaker

Temperatures


----------



## cookieee

Rising


----------



## simonbaker

Sun......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Worshiper


----------



## simonbaker

Mass...


----------



## cookieee

Amount


----------



## simonbaker

Catering


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

celebration


----------



## simonbaker

Barmitzfa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kosher


----------



## simonbaker

Pickles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dill


----------



## simonbaker

Weed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

joint


----------



## simonbaker

Smoked


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aged


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheddar


----------



## simonbaker

Velveeta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wiz..


----------



## simonbaker

Kid........


----------



## cookieee

Goat


----------



## simonbaker

Feta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pecorino


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Swiss


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

doll


----------



## cookieee

Cutie


----------



## simonbaker

Oranges x


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blood


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

breakfast


----------



## simonbaker

McDonald's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Junk


----------



## cookieee

Mail


----------



## simonbaker

Female


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gender


----------



## simonbaker

Reveal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

uncover


----------



## simonbaker

Naked


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Juice


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rotten


----------



## simonbaker

Tomatoes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

green


----------



## simonbaker

Grass


----------



## cookieee

Lawn


----------



## simonbaker

Darts


----------



## cookieee

Pubs


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Craft


----------



## simonbaker

Fair


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

middling


----------



## simonbaker

Mediocre


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

insignificant


----------



## simonbaker

Irrelevant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Useless


----------



## simonbaker

Depression


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inflation


----------



## simonbaker

Biden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Infatuation


----------



## cookieee

Crush


----------



## simonbaker

Grape


----------



## cookieee

Wine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Burger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meister


----------



## simonbaker

Professional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wrestler?


----------



## lastmanstanding

Judo


----------



## simonbaker

Karate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kid...


----------



## simonbaker

Goat


----------



## lastmanstanding

Milk


----------



## cookieee

Cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

head


----------



## simonbaker

Packers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meat


----------



## lastmanstanding

Loaf


----------



## simonbaker

Relax


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

muscles


----------



## cookieee

Pulled


----------



## lastmanstanding

Chicken


----------



## cookieee

Coward


----------



## simonbaker

( of the )  County


----------



## roadfix

Clerk


----------



## simonbaker

Courts


----------



## cookieee

Tennis


----------



## lastmanstanding

racquet


----------



## Sue Lau

club


----------



## cookieee

Organization


----------



## simonbaker

Weapon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

loaded


----------



## simonbaker

Baked potato


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rice


----------



## simonbaker

Wine


----------



## cookieee

Grapes


----------



## simonbaker

Leaves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arrives


----------



## cookieee

Appears


----------



## simonbaker

Paranormal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Psychology


----------



## simonbaker

Student


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Driver


----------



## cookieee

Golf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) Mexico


----------



## simonbaker

Tequila


----------



## cookieee

(Long Island Iced) Tea


----------



## simonbaker

Cup......


----------



## Uncle Bob

saucer


----------



## simonbaker

Flying


----------



## Uncle Bob

squirrel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moose


----------



## simonbaker

Bowlwinkle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boris


----------



## simonbaker

Natasha


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kinski


----------



## simonbaker

German


----------



## cookieee

Chocolate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ghirardelli


----------



## simonbaker

Dove...


----------



## cookieee

Soap


----------



## simonbaker

Box.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ziplock


----------



## simonbaker

Bag.....


----------



## simonbaker

Bags..............


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paper


----------



## simonbaker

Mache


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lettuce


----------



## simonbaker

Spinach


----------



## lastmanstanding

Popeye


----------



## cookieee

Popeye (who else lol)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bluto


----------



## simonbaker

Olive oil


----------



## lastmanstanding

Greeks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Troy


----------



## simonbaker

Nephew


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cousin


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## cookieee

Feud


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hatfields


----------



## simonbaker

McCoy's


----------



## roadfix

Real


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Artificial


----------



## lastmanstanding

intelligence


----------



## simonbaker

Central


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dulles


----------



## simonbaker

Boring


----------



## cookieee

Drilling (lol)


----------



## simonbaker

Well....


----------



## roadfix

Kept


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Woman


----------



## roadfix

American


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hustle


----------



## simonbaker

Dance


----------



## cookieee

Prom


----------



## simonbaker

Gown


----------



## roadfix

Crown


----------



## simonbaker

Royal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PITA


----------



## simonbaker

Sandwich


----------



## lastmanstanding

Tuna


----------



## simonbaker

Sushi


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bar...


----------



## simonbaker

Candy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cane


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

turbinado


----------



## simonbaker

Imitation


----------



## cookieee

Mimic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marceau


----------



## simonbaker

Joke


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## simonbaker

Cain


----------



## lastmanstanding

Lucifer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Amenadiel


----------



## simonbaker

Cult


----------



## roadfix

Leader


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fearless


----------



## simonbaker

Brave


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baseball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boring


----------



## simonbaker

Agreed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arguable


----------



## simonbaker

Indifferent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ignore


----------



## simonbaker

Avoid


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hide


----------



## simonbaker

Seek


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

locate


----------



## GinnyPNW

GPS


----------



## PrincessFiona60

finder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chipped


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chopped


----------



## simonbaker

Find


----------



## GinnyPNW

Keep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

reject


----------



## simonbaker

Determined


----------



## PrincessFiona60

apathetic


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sympathetic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Worried


----------



## simonbaker

Faith


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hope


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Charity


----------



## simonbaker

Humbled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Emasculated


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gelded


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Castrated


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fixed


----------



## roadfix

Gear


----------



## simonbaker

Construction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Demolition


----------



## GinnyPNW

Derby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brown


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cobb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tyrus (Ty)

I still want to know why they put corn in a Southwestern salad and a Sant Fe salad, but there isn't any in a Cobb salad?


----------



## simonbaker

Sharp


----------



## GinnyPNW

Dressed


----------



## simonbaker

Man.....


----------



## lastmanstanding

made


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Designed


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fabricated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

assembled


----------



## simonbaker

Factory


----------



## GinnyPNW

Olfactory


----------



## simonbaker

Employees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Union


----------



## GinnyPNW

Guild


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

laminate


----------



## simonbaker

Countertop


----------



## GinnyPNW

vinyl


----------



## lastmanstanding

records


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

CDs..


----------



## GinnyPNW

Annuities


----------



## simonbaker

Planning


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scheming


----------



## simonbaker

Manipulative


----------



## GinnyPNW

Corgis


----------



## simonbaker

Dog....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horn


----------



## lastmanstanding

bull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

defecant


----------



## simonbaker

Loud


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flatulence


----------



## simonbaker

Fart


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ooops!


----------



## simonbaker

Mistake


----------



## GinnyPNW

Stain...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(skid) mark


----------



## simonbaker

Check


----------



## GinnyPNW

Clorox!


----------



## simonbaker

Laundry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

OxiClean


----------



## GinnyPNW

Infomercial


----------



## simonbaker

Spam


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hawaii


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pineapples


----------



## simonbaker

Pina colada's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coconuts


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lime!!


----------



## simonbaker

Tequila


----------



## lastmanstanding

Shots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fired


----------



## GinnyPNW

Pinkslip


----------



## simonbaker

Unemployment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

handout


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hangout


----------



## simonbaker

Friend's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Enemies


----------



## GinnyPNW

Family


----------



## lastmanstanding

Guy...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lombardo


----------



## simonbaker

Perspective


----------



## lastmanstanding

Angle


----------



## simonbaker

Geometry


----------



## GinnyPNW

Useful


----------



## simonbaker

Handy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

man..


----------



## lastmanstanding

made


----------



## GinnyPNW

Manufactured


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fabricated


----------



## simonbaker

Pretend


----------



## GinnyPNW

Make-believe


----------



## simonbaker

Fantasy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reality

Reality is just a crutch for people who can't handle drugs. _~ Robin Williams_


----------



## lastmanstanding

Truth


----------



## GinnyPNW

Consequences


----------



## lastmanstanding

repercussion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Payback


----------



## simonbaker

Revenge


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cold


----------



## simonbaker

Snow


----------



## roadfix

Ball


----------



## GinnyPNW

downhill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skiing


----------



## lastmanstanding

accident


----------



## simonbaker

Automobile


----------



## GinnyPNW

Automatic


----------



## simonbaker

Transmission


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disease


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cure


----------



## simonbaker

Vaccinations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Immunity


----------



## GinnyPNW

Community


----------



## lastmanstanding

Riots


----------



## GinnyPNW

Portland!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cement


----------



## lastmanstanding

Concrete


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cast


----------



## lastmanstanding

Away


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Home


----------



## GinnyPNW

Comfort


----------



## simonbaker

Broken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fubar


----------



## simonbaker

Damaged


----------



## lastmanstanding

Goods


----------



## simonbaker

Treats


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tricks


----------



## simonbaker

Hooker


----------



## lastmanstanding

Rugby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scrum


----------



## GinnyPNW

Games


----------



## lastmanstanding

Olympic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stadium


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## GinnyPNW

Deja vu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Again?


----------



## lastmanstanding

Born


----------



## simonbaker

Broken


----------



## lastmanstanding

Heart


----------



## GinnyPNW

Repairman


----------



## simonbaker

Handyman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tinkerer


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tailor-er


----------



## simonbaker

Sewing


----------



## lastmanstanding

Machine


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanical


----------



## GinnyPNW

Maniacle


----------



## simonbaker

Enthusiasm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Excitement


----------



## lastmanstanding

impatient


----------



## GinnyPNW

Geranium


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Colma


----------



## simonbaker

California


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gold


----------



## simonbaker

Tooth


----------



## GinnyPNW

Al dente


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bodyshop


----------



## lastmanstanding

Pasta


----------



## simonbaker

Pricey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

caviar


----------



## GinnyPNW

Champaign


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lake


----------



## GinnyPNW

Resort


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Settle


----------



## lastmanstanding

differences


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

similarities


----------



## simonbaker

Twins


----------



## GinnyPNW

Duplicate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Xerox


They call the country Japan because Xerox was already taken!


----------



## lastmanstanding

Copy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cat (adding something, 'cuz: The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.)


----------



## simonbaker

Meow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mix..


----------



## GinnyPNW

Match


----------



## simonbaker

Lighter


----------



## roadfix

Fluid


----------



## GinnyPNW

Changing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

disrobing


----------



## simonbaker

Diapers


----------



## lastmanstanding

Smelly


----------



## GinnyPNW

Feet (I would have said cat, but then it would be too short again!)  ;-)


----------



## lastmanstanding

GinnyPNW said:


> Feet (I would have said cat, but then it would be too short again!)  ;-)


 What we usually do is add a few dots. Cat... 

In some other fora we say Cat (10char) or something like that.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Walk


----------



## GinnyPNW

Vertigo (thanks...lastmanstanding, I love dots...)


----------



## simonbaker

Balance


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I use dots, then use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button to make them white.

margarine


----------



## GinnyPNW

Imperial

(Cool, thanks!  White/invisible dots!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chrysler


----------



## lastmanstanding

Luxury


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## lastmanstanding

Beach


----------



## GinnyPNW

Glamping!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Luxury


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Suite


----------



## lastmanstanding

Presidential


----------



## simonbaker

Debate


----------



## lastmanstanding

Win....


----------



## simonbaker

Race


----------



## lastmanstanding

Fast


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## GinnyPNW

Game


----------



## lastmanstanding

Reserve


----------



## simonbaker

Wildlife


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Par-tay!


----------



## simonbaker

Energetic


----------



## lastmanstanding

Dance


----------



## simonbaker

Waltz


----------



## lastmanstanding

ballroom


----------



## GinnyPNW

Duluth


----------



## simonbaker

Minnesota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fats


----------



## GinnyPNW

Shark


----------



## simonbaker

Tank


----------



## lastmanstanding

Buster


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brown


----------



## GinnyPNW

Outs


----------



## simonbaker

Baseball


----------



## lastmanstanding

Cap..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sized


----------



## lastmanstanding

boat


----------



## GinnyPNW

load


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wide


----------



## lastmanstanding

Angle


----------



## GinnyPNW

Motive


----------



## simonbaker

Murder


----------



## lastmanstanding

Mystery


----------



## simonbaker

Novel


----------



## lastmanstanding

Character


----------



## GinnyPNW

Reputable


----------



## simonbaker

Good


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wife


----------



## simonbaker

Marriage


----------



## lastmanstanding

Ceremony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pomp


----------



## simonbaker

Room


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fornicate


----------



## lastmanstanding

divorce


----------



## GinnyPNW

Court


----------



## simonbaker

Consensual


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Permissive


----------



## lastmanstanding

Optional


----------



## simonbaker

Recipes


----------



## GinnyPNW

Guidelines...


----------



## simonbaker

Rules


----------



## lastmanstanding

King


----------



## GinnyPNW

Queen


----------



## simonbaker

Cards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hallmark


----------



## simonbaker

Overpriced


----------



## lastmanstanding

Exorbitant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

outrageous


----------



## lastmanstanding

atrocious


----------



## GinnyPNW

hideous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coyote-ugly


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Coyote-ugly



Unattractive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

repulsive


----------



## simonbaker

Beholder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bystander


----------



## lastmanstanding

Collateral (damage)


----------



## GinnyPNW

Assets


----------



## simonbaker

Stocks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broths


----------



## simonbaker

Soup


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bowl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ping-Pong


----------



## GinnyPNW

Table


----------



## simonbaker

Wooden


----------



## lastmanstanding

Table


----------



## simonbaker

Ware


----------



## GinnyPNW

When


----------



## simonbaker

Questionable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Obvious


----------



## lastmanstanding

Clear


----------



## simonbaker

Windshield


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wiper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wet..


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aroused


----------



## lastmanstanding

Feelings


----------



## simonbaker

Song. (Title)


----------



## lastmanstanding

Melody


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

background


----------



## GinnyPNW

Noise


----------



## karadekoolaid

Oyster.


----------



## simonbaker

Cult


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jonestown


----------



## GinnyPNW

koolaid


----------



## lastmanstanding

Straw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

HAAAAAAAAY!!​


----------



## lastmanstanding

Fever


----------



## simonbaker

Sick


----------



## lastmanstanding

Vomit


----------



## simonbaker

Puke


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ick!


----------



## simonbaker

Distasteful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Disgusting


----------



## simonbaker

Beholder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spectator


----------



## lastmanstanding

Enthusiast


----------



## simonbaker

Groupie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roadie


----------



## simonbaker

Highway


----------



## lastmanstanding

Robbery


----------



## simonbaker

Bandits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snuff


----------



## simonbaker

Chew


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bone


----------



## emilymh2018

Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

Popeyes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spinach


----------



## simonbaker

Dip.......


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buffalo


----------



## simonbaker

Burgers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Brews


----------



## simonbaker

& axes....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Borden


----------



## simonbaker

Dairy


----------



## lastmanstanding

Cows


----------



## simonbaker

Calves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thighs


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## GinnyPNW

Stew (Vermont Style)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simmer


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cheers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*NORM!!!*


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Root


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bound


----------



## simonbaker

Tied


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chained

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me


----------



## lastmanstanding

Tethered


----------



## simonbaker

Whip


----------



## lastmanstanding

medieval


----------



## simonbaker

Torture


----------



## GinnyPNW

cruel


----------



## lastmanstanding

Stepmother


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

spanking


----------



## simonbaker

Paddle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canoe


----------



## GinnyPNW

Creek


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paddleless


----------



## simonbaker

Float


----------



## GinnyPNW

Root-Beer


----------



## simonbaker

A & W.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

burgers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fries


----------



## simonbaker

Ranch


----------



## lastmanstanding

Horses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ass..


----------



## simonbaker

Stubborn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

defiant


----------



## GinnyPNW

Unwilling


----------



## simonbaker

Persuade


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

assault


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hoodlums


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gangbangers


----------



## simonbaker

Graffiti


----------



## GinnyPNW

Territory


----------



## simonbaker

Acreage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orchard


----------



## GinnyPNW

Apple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

worm


----------



## simonbaker

Hole


----------



## emilymh2018

One

***************************


----------



## GinnyPNW

Loneliest


----------



## simonbaker

Number


----------



## GinnyPNW

Two...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

buckle (my shoe)


----------



## simonbaker

Rhymes


----------



## GinnyPNW

LeeAnn


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## GinnyPNW

Song


----------



## simonbaker

Melody


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fair


----------



## GinnyPNW

County


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sheriff


----------



## simonbaker

Deputy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Dwag!


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caricature


----------



## simonbaker

Anime


----------



## GinnyPNW

Japan


----------



## simonbaker

Sushi


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fishy


----------



## simonbaker

Swamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

alligators


----------



## GinnyPNW

Florida!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cubanos


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Shop...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drop


----------



## GinnyPNW

leaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maple


----------



## simonbaker

Candy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Striper (No, not stripper!)


----------



## simonbaker

Volunteer


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fireman


----------



## simonbaker

Hose


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canadian


----------



## simonbaker

Geese


----------



## Nancy R Lumen

*Have you heard/ tasted/cooked Filipino-style Adobo?*

Hello members. This is Nancy and I am Filipino. Adobo is my favorite dish to cook, to demo, to teach, to taste, to serve...in fact I am the self-proclaimed "Adoboqueen"...haha. 
I would like to know how many have heard of Filipino-style Adobo. It is a way of cooking with an acid , usually vinegar, adding n soy sauce, garlic, bayleaf, and peppercorn. 
Thank you very much and I am happy to be a new member of this community.


----------



## GinnyPNW

--^--What do we do with that?

Fleece


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nancy R Lumen said:


> Hello members. This is Nancy and I am Filipino. Adobo is my favorite dish to cook, to demo, to teach, to taste, to serve...in fact I am the self-proclaimed "Adoboqueen"...haha.
> I would like to know how many have heard of Filipino-style Adobo. It is a way of cooking with an acid , usually vinegar, adding n soy sauce, garlic, bayleaf, and peppercorn.
> Thank you very much and I am happy to be a new member of this community.


You posted in the wrong place, but who cares? Someone will come along and move it.

I've been making adobo, chicken and pork, since probably before you were born, oh oh ba? Do you fry the chicken first and then braise it in the vinegar mixture, or braise it first, then fry it? Or do you just braise it without any frying? I fry mine first, then braise it, and I usually add a touch of crushed red pepper to the vinegar mixture, too. Now the question is, can you make a decent dinuguan? How many puting lalaki do you know that eat dinuguan?

I went into a Pilipino grocery once, many years ago, looking for dugo ng baboy and started asking the clerk about the longaniza they had on sale, in tagalog. She looked at me as if I had sprouted another head! She asked me, "Pilipino ka?" and I replied "hindi, ako ay Intsik mestiso."


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't worry. Someone will report it and an admin will move it to the proper area, probaly teh New Member Introductions thread, second from the top..

Fleece - Swindle


----------



## Nancy R Lumen

Thank you fSir Loin fof Beef...(Instsik Mestizo - haha). for the warm post ...I'm very green-raw-new...and I can't even read the neon colored tabs which is why I could not navigate . Let me get a magnifying glass...or is there a way for me to change the color of the green?


----------



## simonbaker

Swindle.........Cheat


----------



## roadfix

Finals


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sunday


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken


----------



## GinnyPNW

Dance


----------



## simonbaker

Rumba


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mambo


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cha-cha


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bus...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Greyhound


----------



## simonbaker

Races


----------



## roadfix

Ethnic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

background


----------



## roadfix

Music


----------



## GinnyPNW

Video


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Evidence


----------



## simonbaker

Framed


----------



## GinnyPNW

set-up


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Entrapment


----------



## simonbaker

Hostage


----------



## GinnyPNW

Negotiator


----------



## simonbaker

S.W.A.T


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flies


----------



## simonbaker

Time


----------



## GinnyPNW

Clock


----------



## simonbaker

Alarm


----------



## roadfix

Smoke


----------



## GinnyPNW

Signals


----------



## simonbaker

Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jam..


----------



## GinnyPNW

Toast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Skol


----------



## simonbaker

Toast


----------



## GinnyPNW

Nostrovia!


----------



## simonbaker

Drunk


----------



## roadfix

Sailor


----------



## simonbaker

Navy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Blue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hawaii


----------



## simonbaker

Pineapple


----------



## roadfix

Dole


----------



## simonbaker

Bob......


----------



## roadfix

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Dianna


----------



## roadfix

Princess


----------



## simonbaker

Cinderella


----------



## lastmanstanding

story


----------



## GinnyPNW

single


----------



## simonbaker

Married


----------



## roadfix

Happily


----------



## simonbaker

Ever


----------



## GinnyPNW

Very


----------



## roadfix

Kind


----------



## simonbaker

Granola


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mueslix


----------



## simonbaker

Fiber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cotton


----------



## GinnyPNW

tail


----------



## simonbaker

Bone


----------



## roadfix

Dry

.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet


----------



## roadfix

Sixteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Candles


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## roadfix

Choir


----------



## GinnyPNW

Preacher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Evangelist


----------



## simonbaker

Sunday


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gravy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boat


----------



## simonbaker

Sail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

motor


----------



## roadfix

Trend


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

popular


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mechanics


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

costly


----------



## GinnyPNW

necessary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Useless


----------



## simonbaker

Hoplessness


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Despair 

Damn, we sure are getting depressing, aren't we?


----------



## GinnyPNW

Au pair 

We don't have to be!


----------



## simonbaker

Couple


----------



## roadfix

Odd

.


----------



## simonbaker

Peculiar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strange


----------



## simonbaker

Things


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

belongings


----------



## roadfix

Personal


----------



## simonbaker

Effects


----------



## roadfix

Special


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

K....


----------



## roadfix

Mart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Martha


----------



## GinnyPNW

George


----------



## simonbaker

Michael


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arcángel


----------



## simonbaker

Mass


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Conn


----------



## simonbaker

Man.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hole


----------



## GinnyPNW

cover


----------



## simonbaker

Under


----------



## roadfix

Cover


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

up...


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drive-In


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sundae


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chicken


----------



## roadfix

Nuggets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Denver

Chickens don't have nuggets. Well, roosters do, but nobody eats them.


----------



## roadfix

Broncos


----------



## simonbaker

Horses


----------



## roadfix

Stable


----------



## simonbaker

Grounded


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

punished


----------



## simonbaker

Whipped


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beaten


----------



## simonbaker

Eggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Benedict


----------



## GinnyPNW

Arnold


----------



## simonbaker

Cartoon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Channel


----------



## simonbaker

Perfume


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skunk


----------



## simonbaker

Smells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fragrant


----------



## simonbaker

Lilacs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flanders


----------



## simonbaker

Dutch....


----------



## roadfix

Oven


----------



## simonbaker

Bun......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

posterior


----------



## simonbaker

Interior


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Decorator


----------



## simonbaker

Design


----------



## roadfix

Flaws


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

workmanship


----------



## simonbaker

Creative


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Destructive


----------



## simonbaker

Negative


----------



## roadfix

Attitude


----------



## GinnyPNW

Adjustment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chiropractor


----------



## simonbaker

Massage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ending


----------



## roadfix

Never


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ever


----------



## roadfix

Lasting


----------



## simonbaker

Negotiable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

debatable


----------



## simonbaker

Political


----------



## GinnyPNW

Assassination


----------



## simonbaker

Historical


----------



## roadfix

Society


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

High


----------



## GinnyPNW

School


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reform


----------



## simonbaker

Educate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

inform


----------



## GinnyPNW

Teach


----------



## simonbaker

Learn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

instruct


----------



## roadfix

Instructions


----------



## simonbaker

Recipe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Disaster


----------



## GinnyPNW

Movie!!


----------



## Kay2

Times


----------



## simonbaker

New York


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rangers


----------



## simonbaker

Park...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Army


----------



## simonbaker

Ants....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Uncles


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## GinnyPNW

Affair


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trist


----------



## simonbaker

Unfaithful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marianne


----------



## simonbaker

Song


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bird


----------



## simonbaker

Big.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Deal


----------



## simonbaker

New.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Math


----------



## roadfix

Fuzzy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Logic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

irrational


----------



## simonbaker

Behavior


----------



## roadfix

Compulsive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Indifferent


----------



## simonbaker

Unique


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unusual


----------



## simonbaker

Strange


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

bedfellows


----------



## simonbaker

Attraction


----------



## roadfix

Fatal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

death-defying


----------



## simonbaker

Terminal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island


----------



## simonbaker

Gilligan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Skipper


----------



## GinnyPNW

millionaire


----------



## simonbaker

Wife


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Professor


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Ann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mobley


----------



## simonbaker

Wobley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Weebles


----------



## GinnyPNW

MIL (is shaped like one)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

STD 

(the abbreviation for Military Standard is MIL-STD)


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## GinnyPNW

Funeral


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wedding


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gold-Digger


----------



## simonbaker

Prenuptial


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

honeymoon


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Olde


----------



## simonbaker

Used


----------



## roadfix

Abused


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tormented


----------



## GinnyPNW

Guilt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trip


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lampoon


----------



## simonbaker

National


----------



## roadfix

Monument


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rushmore


----------



## roadfix

Granite


----------



## simonbaker

Cemetery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scary


----------



## simonbaker

Movies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Videos


----------



## simonbaker

Utube


----------



## roadfix

Channel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

English


----------



## roadfix

Patient


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anxious


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

self


----------



## roadfix

Realization


----------



## simonbaker

Identity


----------



## roadfix

Stolen


----------



## simonbaker

Shoplifting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prevention


----------



## simonbaker

Condom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lambskin


----------



## simonbaker

Slippers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

UGG®


----------



## simonbaker

Incorporated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blended


----------



## GinnyPNW

Family


----------



## roadfix

Ties


----------



## simonbaker

Shoe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

horn


----------



## simonbaker

Plenty


----------



## roadfix

Enough


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never


----------



## roadfix

Mind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost


----------



## roadfix

Cause


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

effect


----------



## roadfix

Special


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight


----------



## roadfix

Sun
.


----------



## simonbaker

Chips


----------



## roadfix

Ahoy


----------



## simonbaker

Sailor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soldier


----------



## roadfix

Field


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bears


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bronx


----------



## simonbaker

Suburb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Downtown


----------



## simonbaker

Shopping


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Window


----------



## GinnyPNW

Pane


----------



## simonbaker

Ouch!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Batman


----------



## simonbaker

Joker


----------



## roadfix

Wild


----------



## simonbaker

Thing


----------



## roadfix

Volkswagen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Audi


----------



## simonbaker

Car.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

German


----------



## simonbaker

Herman


----------



## GinnyPNW

Munster


----------



## simonbaker

Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quincy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Klugman


----------



## simonbaker

Father


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

priest


----------



## simonbaker

Vocation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lampoon's


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holiday


----------



## simonbaker

Inn.....


----------



## roadfix

Keeper


----------



## simonbaker

Sisters


----------



## roadfix

Seven


----------



## GinnyPNW

Stars


----------



## simonbaker

Movie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

script


----------



## roadfix

Girl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friday


----------



## roadfix

Thirteenth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

unlucky


BTW, Friday the 13th is on Monday this month.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Triskaidekaphobia


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hydrophobia


----------



## simonbaker

Happy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rockefeller


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oysters


----------



## simonbaker

Lemon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tree


----------



## GinnyPNW

Frog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Croak


----------



## simonbaker

Died


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Perished


----------



## simonbaker

Deceased


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Expired


----------



## simonbaker

Plates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

paper


----------



## roadfix

Chase


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sanborn


----------



## simonbaker

Corner


----------



## roadfix

Bakery


----------



## GinnyPNW

Helms (oh, I miss them!!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Steerage


----------



## simonbaker

Pick up


----------



## roadfix

Line


----------



## simonbaker

Dancing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirty


----------



## roadfix

Harry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carey


----------



## GinnyPNW

Joni


----------



## simonbaker

Bon......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Voyage


----------



## simonbaker

Sail.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Away


----------



## GinnyPNW

Manger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dog..


----------



## GinnyPNW

Corgi


----------



## simonbaker

Leash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

BDSM


----------



## roadfix

Dominatrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Submissive


----------



## simonbaker

Whip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chains


----------



## simonbaker

Leather


----------



## roadfix

Jacket


----------



## simonbaker

Coat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Arms


----------



## roadfix

Dealer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pusher


----------



## roadfix

Pencil


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Civil


----------



## roadfix

Society


----------



## simonbaker

Snobs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

privileged


----------



## simonbaker

Entitled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

downtrodden


----------



## simonbaker

Mistreated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Abused


----------



## simonbaker

Care....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Package


----------



## simonbaker

Deal


----------



## roadfix

Breaker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tsunami


----------



## simonbaker

Destruction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mutual


----------



## roadfix

Omaha


----------



## simonbaker

Nebraska


----------



## roadfix

Cornhuskers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Football


----------



## simonbaker

Appetizers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

snacks


----------



## simonbaker

Popcorn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peanuts


----------



## simonbaker

Snoopy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nosy


----------



## roadfix

Gossip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kravitz


----------



## simonbaker

Bewitched


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Befuddled


----------



## simonbaker

Confused


----------



## roadfix

Dazed


----------



## simonbaker

Stoned


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Punished


----------



## simonbaker

Exciting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boring


----------



## simonbaker

Perspective


----------



## roadfix

Opinion


----------



## simonbaker

Positive


----------



## roadfix

Vibe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

earthquake


----------



## simonbaker

California


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dreamin'


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasurable


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

satisfying


----------



## roadfix

Experience


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hendrix


----------



## roadfix

Fire


----------



## simonbaker

& ice....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cubes


----------



## roadfix

Sugar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spice


----------



## roadfix

Girls


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail


----------



## roadfix

Dress


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

strip


----------



## simonbaker

New York


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

City


----------



## simonbaker

Lights


----------



## roadfix

Northern


----------



## simonbaker

Toilet  paper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shortage


----------



## simonbaker

Surplus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Army


----------



## simonbaker

Ants.....


----------



## roadfix

Colony


----------



## simonbaker

Huderites


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cult


----------



## roadfix

Leader


----------



## simonbaker

Sheep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

skin


----------



## simonbaker

Tatooo


----------



## roadfix

Parlor


----------



## simonbaker

Stylist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hairdresser


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cost-effective


----------



## simonbaker

Frugal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheap!


----------



## simonbaker

Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Treat


----------



## simonbaker

Puppy


----------



## roadfix

Chow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grub


----------



## simonbaker

Hub......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cap..


----------



## simonbaker

Scarf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gloves


----------



## simonbaker

Winter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wonderland


----------



## roadfix

Alice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chains


----------



## simonbaker

Alice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cooper


----------



## roadfix

Mini


----------



## simonbaker

Van......


----------



## roadfix

Dweller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

homeless


----------



## roadfix

Activists


----------



## simonbaker

Protesters


----------



## roadfix

Peaceful


----------



## simonbaker

Feeling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

molesting


----------



## simonbaker

Sickening


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

regurgitation


----------



## simonbaker

Cow.......


----------



## roadfix

Holy


----------



## simonbaker

Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

Little


----------



## roadfix

Mermaid


----------



## simonbaker

Mystical


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magical


----------



## simonbaker

Mushrooms


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

toadstools


----------



## simonbaker

Frogs....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Princes


----------



## simonbaker

Charming


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lovely


----------



## simonbaker

Bones


----------



## roadfix

Remains


----------



## simonbaker

Change


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inevitable


----------



## simonbaker

Convinced


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wary


----------



## simonbaker

Leap


----------



## roadfix

Year


----------



## simonbaker

Annual


----------



## roadfix

Dues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tithe


----------



## simonbaker

Sacrifice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Human


----------



## roadfix

Resources


----------



## simonbaker

Books


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burning


----------



## roadfix

Sensation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

numbness


----------



## simonbaker

Comfortably


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Itchy


----------



## simonbaker

Rash......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Judgement


----------



## roadfix

Day


.


----------



## simonbaker

Doris....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roberts


----------



## simonbaker

County


----------



## roadfix

Line


----------



## simonbaker

Snort....


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## simonbaker

Cain.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Able


----------



## roadfix

Bodied


----------



## simonbaker

& willing


----------



## roadfix

to sacrifice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ultimate


----------



## simonbaker

Prime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Choice


----------



## roadfix

Pro


.


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Game


----------



## roadfix

Over


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

stuffed


----------



## roadfix

Animal


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## roadfix

of Cards


----------



## simonbaker

Greeting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Season's


----------



## simonbaker

Holidays


----------



## roadfix

Travel


----------



## simonbaker

Agent


----------



## roadfix

Orange


----------



## simonbaker

Julius


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LaRosa


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

goombah


----------



## simonbaker

Criminal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Profiling!


----------



## simonbaker

Stereotype


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mononucleosis


----------



## simonbaker

Science


----------



## roadfix

Project


----------



## simonbaker

Turnabout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Intersection


----------



## simonbaker

Stoplights


----------



## roadfix

Flashing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pervert


----------



## simonbaker

Petifile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

molester


----------



## simonbaker

Sickening


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ipecac


----------



## simonbaker

Emergency


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Medicine


----------



## simonbaker

Woman


----------



## roadfix

American


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cuisine


----------



## simonbaker

Chef.....


----------



## roadfix

Pastry


----------



## simonbaker

Danish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Swedish


----------



## GinnyPNW

Meatballs (!!  Yum!)


----------



## simonbaker

Spaghetti


----------



## roadfix

Sauce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alfredo


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fazoo


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goomba


----------



## simonbaker

Associate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

co-conspirator


----------



## simonbaker

Teamwork


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Solo


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hans


----------



## simonbaker

Musical


----------



## roadfix

Score


----------



## simonbaker

Sex......


----------



## roadfix

Toys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attic


----------



## roadfix

Flowers


----------



## simonbaker

Bees......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Birds


----------



## simonbaker

Movie......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hitchcock


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hour


----------



## simonbaker

Happy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rockefeller


----------



## simonbaker

Oysters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

aphrodisiac


----------



## simonbaker

Horny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bull


----------



## larry_stewart

China


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Taiwan


----------



## simonbaker

U.S.A


----------



## roadfix

Made in


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Japan


----------



## roadfix

Samurai


----------



## simonbaker

Fighting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sumo


----------



## roadfix

Fat



.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

carbohydrate


----------



## simonbaker

Diet.....


----------



## roadfix

Coke


----------



## simonbaker

Cain....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Able


----------



## simonbaker

& willing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ready


----------



## roadfix

Freddy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Krueger


----------



## simonbaker

Slaughter


----------



## roadfix

House


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor


----------



## roadfix

Zhivago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sharif

(I shot the Sharif, but I did not shoot the Courtney)


----------



## simonbaker

Jeckel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heckel


----------



## roadfix

Freckle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

melanoma


----------



## simonbaker

Terminal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island


----------



## simonbaker

Gilligans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Minnow


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

compliments


----------



## simonbaker

Courtesy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crudeness


----------



## simonbaker

Charming


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prince


----------



## simonbaker

Bel-Air


----------



## roadfix

Mansion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Charles


----------



## roadfix

Prince


----------



## simonbaker

Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schwab


----------



## simonbaker

Accountant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Forensic


----------



## simonbaker

Files


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nail


----------



## simonbaker

Hammer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

M.C.


----------



## simonbaker

Master Control


----------



## roadfix

Board


----------



## simonbaker

Apathetic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Depressed


----------



## simonbaker

Medication


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drugs


----------



## simonbaker

Opoids


----------



## roadfix

Addictive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Habit


----------



## simonbaker

Nicotine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

poison


----------



## roadfix

Oak


.


----------



## simonbaker

Tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Swing


----------



## roadfix

Playground


----------



## simonbaker

Equipment


----------



## roadfix

Rentals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

leases


----------



## simonbaker

(On)    Life


----------



## roadfix

Guard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right


----------



## simonbaker

Hand.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jive


----------



## simonbaker

Grease


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

monkey


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo......


----------



## roadfix

Zoom


----------



## simonbaker

Facial


----------



## roadfix

Treatment


----------



## simonbaker

Center


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Middle


----------



## simonbaker

Child.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reunion


----------



## simonbaker

Class


----------



## roadfix

Mate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Copulate


----------



## simonbaker

Intimate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PDA.


----------



## simonbaker

Personal


----------



## roadfix

Personality


----------



## simonbaker

Conflict


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Armed


----------



## roadfix

Forces


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Opposing


----------



## simonbaker

United


----------



## roadfix

Airlines


----------



## simonbaker

Masks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Face


----------



## GinnyPNW

Smiley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burnette


----------



## simonbaker

Cosmetology


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hairdresser


----------



## simonbaker

Gossip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl


----------



## simonbaker

Ladies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barenaked


----------



## simonbaker

Band....


----------



## roadfix

Wagon


----------



## simonbaker

Train


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(of) thought


----------



## simonbaker

Contemplating


----------



## cookieee

navel (lol)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marines


----------



## cookieee

navel, like in contemplating your navel  lol (maybe I am too old to play this game lol)

The navel (clinically known as the umbilicus, commonly known as the belly button) is a protruding, flat, or hollowed area on the abdomen at the attachment site of the umbilical cord.


----------



## simonbaker

Orange.


----------



## roadfix

Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

Little


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cookieee said:


> navel, like in contemplating your navel  lol (maybe I am too old to play this game lol)
> 
> The navel (clinically known as the umbilicus, commonly known as the belly button) is a protruding, flat, or hollowed area on the abdomen at the attachment site of the umbilical cord.



Thank you,  Isaac Funk. We now return to our regularly scheduled programming.

Bit


----------



## simonbaker

Microchip


----------



## cookieee

Sorry for the intrusion


----------



## simonbaker

No intrusion cookies.  It's all in fun.

Intrusion........robbery


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No intrusion. I know the difference between naval and navel. I was attempting to be humorous without breaking my humorus. 

One time, in the Song Title thread, someone posted Puff the Magic Dragon and I responded with Stop Dragon My Heart Around. Games are supposed to be fun. AS Abner Doubleday once said, "Don't take the world serious!"


Transistor


----------



## simonbaker

Radio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ham.


----------



## simonbaker

Dinner


----------



## roadfix

Rolls


----------



## simonbaker

Baguette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crusty


----------



## simonbaker

Snow...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flurries


----------



## simonbaker

Ice cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spumoni


----------



## simonbaker

Italian


----------



## roadfix

Stallion


----------



## simonbaker

Horse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Face


----------



## simonbaker

Time


----------



## roadfix

Machine


----------



## simonbaker

Robotic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mechanical


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Costly


----------



## simonbaker

Gas........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brain


----------



## simonbaker

Neurologist


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anteater10 said:


> Why did you respond to such a… putrid phrase?  Don’t laugh!  It’s revolting!  My… 90 day fiancé spouse would probably find such a word funny!  How… childish!



Sounds like a brain fart to me. Smells like one too!


Surgeon.


----------



## simonbaker

Cardiovascular


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cardiologist


----------



## simonbaker

Stint


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blockage


----------



## simonbaker

Detour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

reroute


----------



## GinnyPNW

Recalculating...


----------



## simonbaker

GPS.........


----------



## roadfix

Satellite


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sputnik


----------



## simonbaker

Space......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cadet


----------



## simonbaker

Service


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Agreement


----------



## simonbaker

Contract


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Killer


----------



## simonbaker

Queen


----------



## roadfix

Bee

.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gees


----------



## simonbaker

Golly...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Gomer (Pyle)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hayseed


----------



## simonbaker

Child


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

prodigy


----------



## simonbaker

Sheldon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leonard


----------



## GinnyPNW

Spock


----------



## simonbaker

Force
(May the force be with you)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Space


----------



## simonbaker

Galaxy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ford


----------



## simonbaker

Charger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Battery


----------



## simonbaker

Assault


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexual


----------



## simonbaker

Petifile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chester (the Molester)


----------



## simonbaker

Cheetos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Puffs


----------



## simonbaker

Kleenex


----------



## roadfix

Reviews


----------



## simonbaker

Tabloids


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rags


----------



## simonbaker

Riches


----------



## roadfix

Caviar


----------



## simonbaker

& cigarettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carcinoma


----------



## simonbaker

Terminal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island


----------



## simonbaker

Margarita


----------



## roadfix

Ville


----------



## simonbaker

Massive


----------



## roadfix

Ginormous


----------



## simonbaker

Goliath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slingshot


----------



## simonbaker

Weapon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lethal


----------



## roadfix

Injection


----------



## simonbaker

Injection


----------



## roadfix

Fuel


----------



## simonbaker

Ethanol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

moonshine


----------



## simonbaker

Gin.........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rummy


----------



## simonbaker

Yummy


----------



## roadfix

Tummy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tuck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nip.


----------



## roadfix

Nipple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Evenflo


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle


----------



## roadfix

Neck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

goose


----------



## roadfix

Bumps


----------



## simonbaker

Fist


----------



## roadfix

Iron


----------



## simonbaker

Clothes


----------



## roadfix

Line


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cocaine


----------



## simonbaker

Snort


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oink


----------



## simonbaker

Bacon


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

OVEN


----------



## simonbaker

Bun.......


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

honey


----------



## simonbaker

Bee......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sting


----------



## simonbaker

Bust.....


----------



## roadfix

Busty


----------



## simonbaker

Endowed


----------



## roadfix

Well


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

water


----------



## simonbaker

FIGI


----------



## Beachgirl

Vacation


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer


----------



## simonbaker

Fun.........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

work


----------



## simonbaker

Boots


----------



## roadfix

Hiking


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dreamer


----------



## simonbaker

Melatonin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trypanosomiasis


----------



## simonbaker

Sleepy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dopey


----------



## simonbaker

Snow white


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snow Yellow


----------



## simonbaker

Peeee.......... .


----------



## roadfix

Tee


.


----------



## simonbaker

Crumpets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Muffins


----------



## simonbaker

Berry....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Manilow


----------



## simonbaker

Mellow


----------



## GinnyPNW

(back to) Yellow!


----------



## roadfix

Fever


----------



## simonbaker

Saturday  night


----------



## roadfix

Live


----------



## GinnyPNW

Audience


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pope


----------



## simonbaker

Catholic


----------



## roadfix

Nuns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Habits


----------



## roadfix

Bad


.


----------



## simonbaker

Blood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

Family


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dysfunctional


----------



## simonbaker

Therapy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Occupational


----------



## simonbaker

Helpful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Useless


----------



## simonbaker

Potential


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

energy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Efficient


----------



## simonbaker

Motivated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bored


----------



## simonbaker

Room.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bath


----------



## GinnyPNW

Towel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Throw


----------



## GinnyPNW

Loser


----------



## simonbaker

Winner


----------



## lastmanstanding

Money


----------



## simonbaker

Laundering


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

clean


----------



## roadfix

Sparkling


----------



## GinnyPNW

Water


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wet..


----------



## simonbaker

Excited


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bemused


----------



## simonbaker

Emotional


----------



## GinnyPNW

Response


----------



## simonbaker

Positive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Attitude


----------



## simonbaker

Adjustment


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

carburetor


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

car accident


----------



## simonbaker

Mechanic


----------



## roadfix

Ratchet


----------



## simonbaker

Weapon


----------



## roadfix

Lethal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harmless


----------



## simonbaker

Kitten


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

longing


----------



## simonbaker

Passionate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Apathetic


----------



## simonbaker

Heartwarming


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

kindness


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Alabama


----------



## simonbaker

Bluegrass


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Black


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flag


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

past


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Participle


----------



## simonbaker

Verb


----------



## roadfix

Reverb


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

TEST


----------



## simonbaker

Microphone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drop


----------



## simonbaker

Bucket


----------



## roadfix

List


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lean


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

turkey


----------



## simonbaker

Bowling


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dollars


----------



## simonbaker

Cents


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Linux


----------



## simonbaker

Mint


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

LADY


----------



## simonbaker

Tramp


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Trap{music}


---
i hope links are ok


----------



## simonbaker

Mouse


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

ergonomic

edit
do you want me to replace the word??!!


----------



## simonbaker

Efficient


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

where's waldo
{because in hebrew "effi" is waldo}


----------



## simonbaker

Woof


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Warbucks


----------



## simonbaker

Daddy


----------



## roadfix

Sugar


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

ohio players


----------



## simonbaker

Sports


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

The Eighties


----------



## simonbaker

Banana  clip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

peel

Can we please go back to the original single word responses (nouns, verbs, adjectives adverbs) and no articles?


----------



## simonbaker

Eggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easter


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Esther


----------



## simonbaker

Jones


----------



## roadfix

Tom


.


----------



## simonbaker

Cat....


----------



## GinnyPNW

Scratch


----------



## simonbaker

Baking


----------



## roadfix

Soda


----------



## simonbaker

Pop............


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Music


----------



## simonbaker

Man........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eater


----------



## simonbaker

Pumpkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seeds


----------



## simonbaker

Sunflower


----------



## roadfix

Stickers


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

fathers


----------



## simonbaker

Day........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tripper


----------



## simonbaker

Drugs......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reality


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Matrix


----------



## simonbaker

Television


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Furniture (Theatre is life.  Cinema is art.  Television is furniture.)


----------



## simonbaker

Store


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save


----------



## simonbaker

Sales


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soupy


----------



## simonbaker

Crackers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Animal


----------



## simonbaker

House


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

boat


----------



## GinnyPNW

load


----------



## simonbaker

Truck


----------



## roadfix

Stop


----------



## simonbaker

Sign.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Language


----------



## simonbaker

Bilingual


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

speaker


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

english man


----------



## simonbaker

Woman


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

misconception


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pregnant


----------



## simonbaker

Rights


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gone


----------



## simonbaker

Good-bye


----------



## roadfix

Columbus


----------



## simonbaker

Ohio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kon'nichiwa


----------



## simonbaker

Bitches


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sons (of)


----------



## simonbaker

Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friars


----------



## simonbaker

Religious


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Atheist


----------



## simonbaker

Eternity


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Forever


----------



## simonbaker

Yours


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Candy


----------



## simonbaker

Bar........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(&) Grill


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

marketing


----------



## simonbaker

Sales


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

clickbait


----------



## simonbaker

Headline


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Help..


----------



## simonbaker

Shortage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Artificial


----------



## simonbaker

Intelligence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ignorance


----------



## simonbaker

Misunderstood


----------



## roadfix

Confused


----------



## simonbaker

Disoriented


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dizzy


----------



## simonbaker

Spin.....


----------



## roadfix

Rotate


----------



## simonbaker

Tornado


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lightning


----------



## simonbaker

Thunder


----------



## roadfix

Thighs


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soup


----------



## simonbaker

Stew


----------



## roadfix

Steward


----------



## simonbaker

Attentive


----------



## roadfix

Host


----------



## simonbaker

Communion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wafer


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fudge


----------



## simonbaker

Hot........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tamale


----------



## simonbaker

Mexico


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cartels


----------



## simonbaker

Drug


----------



## GinnyPNW

Store


----------



## simonbaker

......age.........


----------



## roadfix

Page


----------



## simonbaker

Book


----------



## roadfix

Facebook


----------



## simonbaker

Social


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

distancing


----------



## simonbaker

Covid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Contagious


----------



## simonbaker

Mask


----------



## roadfix

Masquerade


----------



## simonbaker

Ball.........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Game


----------



## simonbaker

Football


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soccer


----------



## simonbaker

Mom........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

teenage


----------



## simonbaker

Challenging


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

elaborate


----------



## simonbaker

Description


----------



## roadfix

Simple


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasures


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gratification


----------



## simonbaker

Thankful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

celebratory


----------



## simonbaker

Party


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blanket


----------



## simonbaker

Baby


----------



## watalee

face


----------



## simonbaker

Time


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bottle

If I could save time in a bottle, the first that I'd like to do - _Jim Croce_


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## roadfix

Rock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Solid


----------



## roadfix

Gold


----------



## simonbaker

Food


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dog..


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tired!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*SLEEPY*​


----------



## simonbaker

Melatonin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tryptophan


----------



## simonbaker

Amino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Acids


----------



## simonbaker

LSD...........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Limited Slip) Differential


----------



## simonbaker

Diversity


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ethnic


----------



## simonbaker

Background


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Scenery


----------



## simonbaker

Sunrise


----------



## roadfix

Tequila


----------



## simonbaker

Worm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ex-husband


----------



## simonbaker

Widowed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spider


----------



## simonbaker

Man......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

kind


----------



## simonbaker

Granola


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Muesli


----------



## simonbaker

Healthy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sick


----------



## simonbaker

Bed........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flower


----------



## simonbaker

Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

basket


----------



## simonbaker

Case....


----------



## roadfix

Nut


.


----------



## simonbaker

Pecans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pralines


----------



## simonbaker

Decadent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

self-indulgent


----------



## simonbaker

Deserved


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Punishment


----------



## roadfix

Sentence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Diagram


----------



## simonbaker

Preposition


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Onomatopoeia


----------



## simonbaker

Clap....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

gonorrhea


----------



## simonbaker

Transmitted


----------



## roadfix

Signal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Turn


----------



## GinnyPNW

Over


----------



## simonbaker

Under


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bet..


----------



## simonbaker

Tables


----------



## roadfix

Banquet


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tetrazzini


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fagioli


----------



## simonbaker

Beans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Garbanzo


----------



## simonbaker

Hard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

flacid


----------



## simonbaker

Limp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bizkit


----------



## simonbaker

Sample


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Junior


----------



## simonbaker

Kid......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

goat


----------



## simonbaker

Feta.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

greek


----------



## roadfix

Tycoon


----------



## simonbaker

Wealthy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Healthy


----------



## simonbaker

Protein


----------



## roadfix

Powder


----------



## simonbaker

Puff......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dragon


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Loops


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

compliments


----------



## Katie H

pleasantries


----------



## simonbaker

Cordial


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

liqueur


----------



## simonbaker

Store


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Preserve


----------



## simonbaker

Jelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Belly


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh


----------



## roadfix

Jokes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

anecdotes


----------



## simonbaker

Funny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bone


----------



## simonbaker

Orthopedic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surgeon


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

overpriced


----------



## simonbaker

Gasoline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fuel


----------



## simonbaker

Energy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drink


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Barrel


----------



## simonbaker

Polka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dot..


----------



## simonbaker

Com.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Org..


----------



## simonbaker

Web.....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spider


----------



## simonbaker

Veins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Varicose


----------



## simonbaker

Support


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bra........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sports


----------



## simonbaker

Boobs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

idiots


----------



## simonbaker

Ooops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

slippery


----------



## simonbaker

Wintertime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blizzard


----------



## roadfix

Whiteout


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Correction (fluid)


----------



## simonbaker

Typewriter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smith-Corona


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oktoberfest


----------



## simonbaker

Narrin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

foolish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*wake up people!!!*


----------



## roadfix

Dumb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

impaired


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I guess nobody wants to play this game any more, so I will give it a DNR.


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I guess nobody wants to play this game any more, so I will give it a DNR.


I would like to  continue to  play. I enjoy this  game.  I didn't install the updates so I was logged  out for a long time.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Vision


----------



## simonbaker

Glasses


----------



## GinnyPNW

Reading


----------



## simonbaker

Books


----------



## GinnyPNW

Library


----------



## simonbaker

Congress


----------



## Kathleen

Regress


----------



## GinnyPNW

Progress


----------



## simonbaker

Achievement


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Unfulfillment*​


----------



## simonbaker

Hopeful


----------



## GinnyPNW

Doubtful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Uncertain


----------



## simonbaker

Indecisive


----------



## GinnyPNW

Fickle


----------



## simonbaker

Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tom


----------



## GinnyPNW

Turkey


----------



## simonbaker

Feast


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hall


----------



## GinnyPNW

Way
(Good to see you here @purple.alien.giraffe!)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lost
(Thanks @GinnyPNW !)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cause


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Root


----------



## GinnyPNW

Beer!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Imported


----------



## simonbaker

Export


----------



## GinnyPNW

Expert


----------



## Roll_Bones

Amateur


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Musician


----------



## GinnyPNW

Performer


----------



## simonbaker

Armchair


----------



## Roll_Bones

Quarterback


----------



## GinnyPNW

Money-Back


----------



## simonbaker

Refund


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Replacement


----------



## simonbaker

Knee.....


----------



## GinnyPNW

High


----------



## Roll_Bones

School


----------



## GinnyPNW

Prom


----------



## simonbaker

Expensive


----------



## GinnyPNW

Taste


----------



## simonbaker

Buds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Schlitz


When you're out of Bud, tough Schlitz!


----------



## simonbaker

Beer


----------



## GinnyPNW

Batter


----------



## simonbaker

Tempura


----------



## GinnyPNW

Shrimp


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail


----------



## GinnyPNW

Party!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blanket


----------



## GinnyPNW

Stitch


----------



## simonbaker

Sew...


----------



## Kathleen

Darn


----------



## simonbaker

Mistake


----------



## GinnyPNW

Error


----------



## simonbaker

Typo.


----------



## GinnyPNW

typography


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cursive


----------



## simonbaker

Classic


----------



## GinnyPNW

Car


----------



## simonbaker

Reliable


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mature


----------



## simonbaker

Retirees


----------



## GinnyPNW

Retreads


----------



## simonbaker

Tires


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wheels


----------



## simonbaker

Hot.......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tamale


----------



## GinnyPNW

Pie


----------



## simonbaker

Einstein


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cowboy


----------



## simonbaker

Beans


----------



## GinnyPNW

Rice


----------



## simonbaker

Pudding


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cup


----------



## simonbaker

Bra......


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

simonbaker said:


> Bra......


MONKEY


----------



## simonbaker

Zoo....


----------



## GinnyPNW

Children's


----------



## simonbaker

Museum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Quality


----------



## simonbaker

Control


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Remote


----------



## GinnyPNW

Location


----------



## simonbaker

Vacation


----------



## GinnyPNW

Summer!!


----------



## simonbaker

Wishful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thinking


----------



## simonbaker

Philosopher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Socrates (pass the hemlock)


----------



## GinnyPNW

Greek


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Islands


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sand


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sea


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

shells


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jane


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tarzan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheeta


----------



## simonbaker

Leopard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Def


----------



## simonbaker

Hearing


----------



## GinnyPNW

Aid


----------



## simonbaker

Assist


----------



## larry_stewart

Help


----------



## GinnyPNW

S.O.S.


----------



## simonbaker

Emergency


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surgery


----------



## simonbaker

Concerned


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Worried


----------



## larry_stewart

Sleepless


----------



## GinnyPNW

Seattle


----------



## simonbaker

Starbucks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Coffee


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mocha


----------



## simonbaker

Cake


----------



## GinnyPNW

Walk


----------



## larry_stewart

shoes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Socks


----------



## GinnyPNW

Knee


----------



## simonbaker

Pads


----------



## GinnyPNW

Paws


----------



## larry_stewart

cats


----------



## GinnyPNW

DOGS!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

neglect


----------



## simonbaker

Protection


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Condom


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Tear


----------



## larry_stewart

Panic


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

heavy metal music


----------



## simonbaker

Noise


----------



## GinnyPNW

fireworks


----------



## simonbaker

Independence


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

cleaning


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sucks


----------



## larry_stewart

vacuum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Space (the final frontier)


----------



## simonbaker

Amazing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grace


----------



## simonbaker

Prayer


----------



## larry_stewart

Hope


----------



## Roll_Bones

Faith


----------



## simonbaker

Love


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unrequited


----------



## simonbaker

Crush


----------



## larry_stewart

Orange


----------



## GinnyPNW

Banana


----------



## simonbaker

Split


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Banana


----------



## simonbaker

Potassium


----------



## larry_stewart

Chemistry


----------



## simonbaker

Labs


----------



## GinnyPNW

Retrievers


----------



## simonbaker

Dogs


----------



## larry_stewart

Cats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nashville


----------



## simonbaker

Country


----------



## GinnyPNW

Patriot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boston


----------



## simonbaker

Bean


----------



## larry_stewart

Sprout


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wings


----------



## simonbaker

Buffalo


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bills


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ducks


----------



## simonbaker

Quack


----------



## larry_stewart

Fraud


----------



## simonbaker

Ponsie


----------



## GinnyPNW

Crime


----------



## simonbaker

& punishment


----------



## Roll_Bones

Deserved


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Karma


----------



## simonbaker

Definitely


----------



## larry_stewart

Yes


----------



## GinnyPNW

Man


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

handled


----------



## simonbaker

Dealt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tarot


----------



## simonbaker

Supernatural


----------



## Kathleen

Spirit


----------



## larry_stewart

Beyond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Belief


----------



## Kathleen

Superstition


----------



## simonbaker

Haunted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

possessed


----------



## larry_stewart

Demons


----------



## Roll_Bones

Angels


----------



## simonbaker

Ghost


----------



## Kathleen

Disappear


----------



## Phaedra

Vanish


----------



## larry_stewart

Magician


----------



## simonbaker

Fake


----------



## Roll_Bones

News.......lol


----------



## Phaedra

Paper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maché


----------



## simonbaker

Crafts


----------



## larry_stewart

Creativity


----------



## simonbaker

Unique


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unusual


----------



## larry_stewart

Quirky


----------



## simonbaker

Weird


----------

